# the one, the only, northern IL/ Chicago '11-12 thread.



## R&R Yard Design

The tears or years of '10-11 are done. So let's get it started the right way. Let all have fun over the summer, time to post about '11-12 winter.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nice heading, let's hope we keep this one on the right track


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well with all of us south side guys on here, nothing is on the right track.


----------



## snowguys

Idk about anyone else but I'm going big or going home picking up a loader and anouther truck and hope to put out 300 but atleast 250 bids


----------



## 84deisel

New thread? But it is not April yet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

its over....pushin was talking about next year already. He wants to add wings and lightbars, so what u guys think???


----------



## swtiih

subscribed


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Russ, I love the name of the new thread! NICE.

Pat, thanks for showing off my new wings. I wanted to surprise everybody with them, at the start of the next season, but you are one step ahead of me! I hope your not jealous of my new light bars!:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1272779 said:



> Russ, I love the name of the new thread! NICE.
> 
> Pat, thanks for showing off my new wings. I wanted to surprise everybody with them, at the start of the next season, but you are one step ahead of me! I hope your not jealous of my new light bars!:laughing:


u should "fly" thru all your acounts next year!!!!!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

can I drive to Vermont?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1272839 said:


> can I drive to Vermont?


just be back by dec 1st


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1272841 said:


> just be back by dec 1st


Do you see something for Dec 1st? Thats a Thursday night. Hope your right!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm hear. The party can start now


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1272770 said:


> its over....pushin was talking about next year already. He wants to add wings and lightbars, so what u guys think???


I love the wings and the lightbars! Will look great for Christmas! xysport


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1272929 said:


> I'm hear. The party can start now


Well the 1st nice weekend, we should have a party

Anyone here ride atv's?....badlands, silver lakes, haspin,fox valley, moab??????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1272745 said:


> Well with all of us south side guys on here, nothing is on the right track.


I hear that!!!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1272938 said:


> Well the 1st nice weekend, we should have a party
> 
> Anyone here ride atv's?....badlands, silver lakes, haspin,fox valley, moab??????


I do. But I sold my atv. Guess I will just have to use my tuck


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Red bull will give you wings. Lol


----------



## nevrnf

I'd be game for Silver Lake. No atv's for me but i have the Ex to play with.


----------



## twinbrothers

moto land or Hopskins Park


----------



## WilliamOak

nevrnf;1273064 said:


> I'd be game for Silver Lake. No atv's for me but i have the Ex to play with.


Ex > atv lol


----------



## DistinctiveDave

nevrnf;1273064 said:


> I'd be game for Silver Lake. No atv's for me but i have the Ex to play with.


Ex-wife?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DistinctiveDave;1273115 said:


> Ex-wife?


Pretty sure he was talking about his Excursion?


----------



## nevrnf

Nice one Dave. Thumbs Up I do have a Ex wife but pushin is right.


----------



## stroker79

1olddogtwo;1272938 said:


> Well the 1st nice weekend, we should have a party
> 
> Anyone here ride atv's?....badlands, silver lakes, haspin,fox valley, moab??????


YES!!

We normally do a couple badlands trips a year. Over july 4th weekend we are going up to ride the trails is jackson and clark county. Im going to be very limited this year with riding with my first born due in 4 weeks. Ive wanted to do a silver lake trip for awhile. I havent been there in years. the sand gets a little boring on an atv but its a decent weekend trip.


----------



## the new boss 92

subscribed!


----------



## road2damascus

Hello all! I followed this thread this "PAST" season and would like to subscribe for this upcoming season.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1273547 said:


> Hello all! I followed this thread this "PAST" season and would like to subscribe for this upcoming season.


Hey mike, please join in. Just watch out for the crazy guys on the southside


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hello all count me in for this one.!! Just gotta make sure we don't end up up off TRAC AND IN THE TREES LIKE LAST TIME FOR A BAD CRASH AND BURN. HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT SUMMER..... SEEE YA AT THE NEXT ( M&G) @ SULLY'S


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1273567 said:


> Hey mike, please join in. Just watch out for the crazy guys on the southside


Crazy? I can't tell!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1273597 said:


> Crazy? I can't tell!


Hey we resmble that remark  plus he is shown off his NEW plow wings LOL


----------



## road2damascus

Crazy huh.....33hrs plowing snow through our last blizzard in a 95 Jimmy, skydived, 170mph in a supra, drove less than 24hrs from California to Chicago, Boxed with pros, used to do a shot of Jameson per year on my birthday(stopped at 28), have gained 4 children in less than 2.5 years with the same wife, plow with vehicles every one tells me not to........I may just fit in on the Southside. 

How many of you put your plows away because of the weather? I just sold my back up and am already rebuilding another.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1273627 said:


> Crazy huh.....33hrs plowing snow through our last blizzard in a 95 Jimmy, skydived, 170mph in a supra, drove less than 24hrs from California to Chicago, Boxed with pros, used to do a shot of Jameson per year on my birthday(stopped at 28), have gained 4 children in less than 2.5 years with the same wife, plow with vehicles every one tells me not to........I may just fit in on the Southside.
> 
> How many of you put your plows away because of the weather? I just sold my back up and am already rebuilding another.


You have to be Irish and probably some how related to me. Are you one of my uncles, brothers, maybe even a cousin? Im sure of it!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

good to see the new thread. bring on summer.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1273673 said:


> You have to be Irish and probably some how related to me. Are you one of my uncles, brothers, maybe even a cousin? Im sure of it!


I thought your brother was one of those guys from Deliverance?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have more than one brother!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1273596 said:


> Hello all count me in for this one.!! Just gotta make sure we don't end up up off TRAC AND IN THE TREES LIKE LAST TIME FOR A BAD CRASH AND BURN. HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT SUMMER..... SEEE YA AT THE NEXT ( M&G) @ SULLY'S





Pushin 2 Please;1273597 said:


> Crazy? I can't tell!





SullivanSeptic;1273673 said:


> You have to be Irish and probably some how related to me. Are you one of my uncles, brothers, maybe even a cousin? Im sure of it!





Pushin 2 Please;1273744 said:


> I thought your brother was one of those guys from Deliverance?


told you these guys are trouble


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1273757 said:


> told you these guys are trouble


Trouble? I wasn't the one on Judge Mathis? Oh wait?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1273762 said:


> Trouble? I wasn't the one on Judge Mathis? Oh wait?


i got the pic's that say.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1273765 said:


> i got the pic's that say.....


If you found my episode, i would $h!t.......... It was so long ago that its not even on his website.... Thankfully!


----------



## road2damascus

Looks like Sulli and I might be going on the Maury Povich Show entitled: "Brother finds Brother after Separated at Birth"

Seriously: My G-father was 100% Irish, mom 50%, making me 25%. Being only a 1/4 Irish made it possible for me to quit drinking!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1273765 said:


> i got the pic's that say.....


Hey patt hope all is well and the new digs in DG go well. Hey one question is that pic of you after you tried out you first HORN !!! SYSTEM on your Quad drivin thrue ROBBINS!!!!! LOL


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1273757 said:


> told you these guys are trouble


I am From the south side. Not the nerd side lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Don't start with the nerd side.


----------



## road2damascus

April Fool's Snow Friday? 

Thursday Night: A slight chance of rain and snow after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 32. East southeast wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Friday: A chance of rain and snow showers before 10am, then rain showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 44. Southeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west. Winds could gust as high as 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%.

Friday Night: A slight chance of rain and snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 34. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Saturday: A slight chance of rain and snow showers before 1pm, then a slight chance of rain showers. Partly sunny, with a high near 47. Chance of precipitation is 20%.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Ok, I made it.... What did I miss???? Did it snow already?
I agree with the go BIG or go broke.. LOL I am already starting my plan while you landscapers are trying to get mowing started. 2010 was a let down of a year in many ways for me. Hopefully 2011 WILL be much better.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1273964 said:


> April Fool's Snow Friday?
> 
> Thursday Night: A slight chance of rain and snow after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 32. East southeast wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
> 
> Friday: A chance of rain and snow showers before 10am, then rain showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 44. Southeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west. Winds could gust as high as 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%.
> 
> Friday Night: A slight chance of rain and snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 34. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
> 
> Saturday: A slight chance of rain and snow showers before 1pm, then a slight chance of rain showers. Partly sunny, with a high near 47. Chance of precipitation is 20%.


well anything can happen.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

we may have started this to early


----------



## the new boss 92

i gope that one comes through old dogg, Am i the only one that it still collecting from big bertha?


----------



## affekonig

I'd hate it at the time, but I could really use one more storm (and my birthday is Saturday...). I was done collecting for the "blizzard" a long time ago and haven't collected anything since. Ouch.


----------



## brianbrich1

Hey look at the thread I found:waving: All Rain.....


----------



## brianbrich1

Havent generated any income in over a month...Lets start paving


----------



## AJ 502

brianbrich1;1274499 said:


> Havent generated any income in over a month...Lets start paving


The weather in the shade is still frigid. In the Sun it is amazing.

Asphalt or Concrete?


----------



## brianbrich1

Black gold ...Black gold... love that smell


----------



## DIRISHMAN

let's go orange crush


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_local...ton-residents-furious-over-snow-removal-story


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1274594 said:


> The weather in the shade is still frigid. In the Sun it is amazing.
> 
> Asphalt or Concrete?



HEY AJ WE LOVE THE SMELL OF PLASTISIZER IN THE MORNINGThumbs Up


----------



## AJ 502

brianbrich1;1274758 said:


> Black gold ...Black gold... love that smell


When I smell "Black Gold" I know it is busy. I actually miss it. It is one those scent memories that just make you aware.


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1274788 said:


> let's go orange crush


AKA "Palumbo". They were kicking butt and taking names again. Almost every phase of construction. We will soon see them all over soon.


----------



## AJ 502

1olddogtwo;1274789 said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_local...ton-residents-furious-over-snow-removal-story


LMAO. I really like the Mylar Ballons touch!


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1274790 said:


> HEY AJ WE LOVE THE SMELL OF PLASTISIZER IN THE MORNINGThumbs Up


Yes I do! It is like the Scent Memory thing I was talking about ^^.
On a side note - Super Pee burns the [email protected] out my skin. Concrete burns on my calf. My wrist get real bad when it gets above 75 degrees and we start sweating. (gloves get dirty, taking them off and putting them back on repeatedly).
*3 percent and some S.P. really gets me going. lol.*


----------



## AJ 502

Working tomorrow is going to make it 6 days in a row. Very good sign.

I haven't been downtown in a while.
It was really sweet driving in and seeing Tower Cranes in the air.

Pushin & Dmac - China Town "OZ" is averaging 1200 - 1400 yds a day, some way higher. Not too bad for the situation.

Oh Yea! I found out today if you wear your vest and hard hat you can ride the trains free all day.


----------



## AJ 502

The weather was crazy today.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1275044 said:


> Working tomorrow is going to make it 6 days in a row. Very good sign.
> 
> I haven't been downtown in a while.
> It was really sweet driving in and seeing Tower Cranes in the air.
> 
> Pushin & Dmac - China Town "OZ" is averaging 1200 - 1400 yds a day, some way higher. Not too bad for the situation.
> 
> Oh Yea! I found out today if you wear your vest and hard hat you can ride the trains free all day.


Thats ok we'll just have to see how many core walls and deck get repoured due to the fact the over did the retarder.HAHAHA JUST LIKE LAST YEAR And THE YEAR BEFORE THAT. they had 2 jobs runnin the same time and day and same mix and they lost 2core walls and 28 + colums and 3decks OOPS!!!! DUH:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Aj glad to hear your workin wish I could be anyway hope rons place blows my place right out of the water this year and probably will. My place did not even bid on the route 30 expansion goin from Harlem all the way thru to cedar road additoinal lanes plus a center turn lane.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1275030 said:


> AKA "Palumbo". They were kicking butt and taking names again. Almost every phase of construction. We will soon see them all over soon.


Yep two of my buds drive asphalt for them.


----------



## KMBertog

snow gear is put away.... landscape gear is out in full force for us. 

i am going golfing tomorrow in glen ellyn. see you guys in November


----------



## KMBertog

FYI Dennis.... LOVE those texts you keep sending with the ummm... ahemm.... uh.... weather? lol :laughing:


----------



## Midwest Pond

Installing first pond of the year on Tuesday..... first head cold from being wet in a pond by Thursday.... see you all in November


have a great year guys


----------



## SullivanSeptic

^good to hear. Good luck too. On a side note, I am headed to Oregon tomorrow. Going for a week of training. I am excited to be in the woods of Oregon for a week but not happy that I will be in training most of the time. Oh well. Nothing like complete solitude at night with no one for miles. Oh yeah, no wife or kids either!


----------



## dfdsuperduty

anyone hear how much work prairie material is doing or st.mary's or whatever you want to call them used to work for them driving redi-mix and would love to get back just curious


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dfdsuperduty;1275944 said:


> anyone hear how much work prairie material is doing or st.mary's or whatever you want to call them used to work for them driving redi-mix and would love to get back just curious


Funny you should mention that .This year for them is going to be a bust again. They did not bid on the stuff they should have and the drivers get [email protected]#%$#$ again. Because I drive for them.what yard are you out of


----------



## dfdsuperduty

My home yard was 17 but I mainly worked out of 8 sometimes 32.... i was laid off in 2007 and have only been back a couple of times glad i was able to find other employment


----------



## KMBertog

phones are ringing off the hook at the office... both landscape and irrigation lines.. had a lead come on in this morning from a homeowner on the north shore who wants about 200 grand of work done on his property.... things are looking up boys!


----------



## bertog

really???????


----------



## AJ 502

bertog;1276826 said:


> really???????


Again? This is a new year. Come on.


----------



## brianbrich1

I got a guy who drives one of my six wheelers part time who got laid off from Prarie a few years ago...I believe he was in the yard in New Lenox by 80.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Anyone got work for an extra guy? Im a good laborer, operate machinery, carpenter by trade, handyman by pass time, out of work and already 10 days late on rent...what a hell hole when people refuse to pay for snowplowing...STAY OUT OF [email protected]!


----------



## AJ 502

ERWbuilders;1277486 said:


> Anyone got work for an extra guy? Im a good laborer, operate machinery, carpenter by trade, handyman by pass time, out of work and already 10 days late on rent...what a hell hole when people refuse to pay for snowplowing...STAY OUT OF [email protected]!


Look up Precast Concrete. Illinois has has a big company with 3 locations. Naperville, Aurora, & one I cant think of at the moment.
I talk to a Superintendent Saturday at work and he said they have 75+ buildings on the roster just for this year. In my opinion, give them a look or anything in Concrete. As I said before the Trades are coming back strong.
Good Luck. If I hear of anything I will let you know.

What kind of Carpentry experience do you have?


----------



## ERWbuilders

Thanks AJ, Im going to check them out. Ive been in the custom builders for 10 years now working with major companies like orren pickell disigners and builders, and now ive been laid off since 07 and im trying to get my own company going. I have a website ERWBuilders.com. i have some of my work on there. Im hoping that i have a chance. but i need some kind of income now otherwise its the streets for me.


----------



## captshawn

ERWbuilders;1277486 said:


> Anyone got work for an extra guy? Im a good laborer, operate machinery, carpenter by trade, handyman by pass time, out of work and already 10 days late on rent...what a hell hole when people refuse to pay for snowplowing...STAY OUT OF [email protected]![/QUOTE
> 
> Looking for someone to to a brick paver walk at my house.


----------



## KMBertog

Well.... Until next season... Leftover from what was a pretty lame end to the season...


----------



## ERWbuilders

Capt..where do i sign up? lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Shaw where are you at. I can do it if your close.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1277928 said:


> Well.... Until next season... Leftover from what was a pretty lame end to the season...


Lame.........it sucked

Thinking Dec 2


----------



## Midwest Pond

captshawn;[email protected]![/QUOTE
Looking for someone to to a brick paver walk at my house.[/QUOTE said:


> we do brick....
> 
> give me a shout on my cell if you need a quote
> 
> 224-723-7766


----------



## swtiih

KMBertog;1277928 said:


> Well.... Until next season... Leftover from what was a pretty lame end to the season...


how deep do those skids go


----------



## the new boss 92

the weather has been nice, picked up the new harley sunday with 6 miles and as of yesterday she has 250 so im not doing to bad this year, but its going to be a good ridding season!

side note im still slowly getting paid for the blizzard but atleast im not getting screwed, just sucks getting a small amount everyweek!


----------



## swtiih

congrats on the new HOG aka Milwaukee Iron. What did you get?


----------



## the new boss 92

10 softtails, its the pearl white and blue. Really sharp, I got a nice set of slip on on it and I'm gettin some more. I'll post a pic up


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1272938 said:


> Well the 1st nice weekend, we should have a party
> 
> Anyone here ride atv's?....badlands, silver lakes, haspin,fox valley, moab??????


I'd be interested in some sort of a trip depending how it works out with the farm. Assuming I get my radiator fixed so my wheeler is useable again. Got 2 radiators for it, both have pin holes.


----------



## the new boss 92

Mark13;1278397 said:


> I'd be interested in some sort of a trip depending how it works out with the farm. Assuming I get my radiator fixed so my wheeler is useable again. Got 2 radiators for it, both have pin holes.


dont know if your gonna buy a new one or not, but my buddy uses egg whites in the race car and it plugs pin holes. im sure you can find more info online about the temp fix, i just dont know how it works or how he does it.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm up for a trip somewhere.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1278397 said:


> I'd be interested in some sort of a trip depending how it works out with the farm. Assuming I get my radiator fixed so my wheeler is useable again. Got 2 radiators for it, both have pin holes.





R&R Yard Design;1278522 said:


> I'm up for a trip somewhere.


..........anytime........


----------



## KMBertog

swtiih;1278109 said:


> how deep do those skids go


What you see is what you get.... Behind the taller back row is nothing but empty hoop house for now. So, 15 to 20 skids left... Give or take... As you guys know, the back half of Feb and March were brutal... Hardly anything at all. Oh well... Just means we won't have to order as much at the start of next season.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey guy just was watch the news and saw NE and a few other just got 9.5 of snow today and we got the rain. Oh well I am done with winter till next year anyway. Hope you all are doin well and Oldogg way to go on the 4 wheeler. A buddy of mine wants me to buy his old but in good shape honda ATC250R 3 wheeler. Needs new tires though.???Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1278750 said:


> What you see is what you get.... Behind the taller back row is nothing but empty hoop house for now. So, 15 to 20 skids left... Give or take... As you guys know, the back half of Feb and March were brutal... Hardly anything at all. Oh well... Just means we won't have to order as much at the start of next season.


Hey KM you still gettin my cell phone weather up dates:laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1278770 said:


> Hey guy just was watch the news and saw NE and a few other just got 9.5 of snow today and we got the rain. Oh well I am done with winter till next year anyway. Hope you all are doin well and Oldogg way to go on the 4 wheeler. A buddy of mine wants me to buy his old but in good shape honda ATC250R 3 wheeler. Needs new tires though.???Thumbs Up


Hey D, the southside guys hang here now http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=121600 Everyone is welcome!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

cool Thanks Dogg


----------



## SnowMatt13

As of 245 this afternoon.....snowing hard at the border.....
Funny to see snow again....


----------



## swtiih

sure is cold out there. last Sunday 85 + now its 35


----------



## 1olddogtwo

To bad charles closed the old one, their calling for an inch or two on the northside tonight


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1279104 said:


> To bad charles closed the old one, their calling for an inch or two on the northside tonight


i just woke up and saw that! really cant see anything sticking though


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Even if it did, what's your contract dates?


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1279111 said:


> Even if it did, what's your contract dates?


thats a good question, ive had the same accounts for years, a few of them are going on year number 8, so i would assume id be good to go... whats your opinion on this one, should i un bury the plow just in case?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would if their long term good accounts at nc......I haven't followed any of our weather since last week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would if their long term good accounts at nc......I haven't followed any of our weather since last week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would if their long term good accounts at nc......I haven't followed any of our weather since last week.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1279119 said:


> I would if their long term good accounts at nc......I haven't followed any of our weather since last week.


Wait? What?


1olddogtwo;1279126 said:


> I would if their long term good accounts at nc......I haven't followed any of our weather since last week.


Don't understand, olddog?


1olddogtwo;1279128 said:


> I would if their long term good accounts at nc......I haven't followed any of our weather since last week.


Oh, I see! Ok, thanks for saying it again!


----------



## T-MAN

1-2" Up north here tonight. I will wait till after 7pm to pull the trigger on dragging the plow and v-box out of storage.Contracts expired on the 15th. However if it accumulates I will push and salt if needed. And bill accordingly. Nothing worse then driving past your site and its a mess at 8am, and the one next to it is plowed ! It wont burn off by 9am, with the forecast thats in place.
I will also take notes on sites (I have my eye on) that were not plowed. Guess what the client will remember next fall ? Not how great a job u did all year, how that ***** didnt show in april because his contract expired 2 days ago. ussmileyflag


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would if their long term good accounts at nc......I haven't followed any of our weather since last week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hate this phone


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hate this phone


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I hate it too


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I hate it too.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I hate it three


----------



## erkoehler

One truck is in the shop, plows and salters have long been put away since we haven't used them in over a month......I'm in summer mode, we were boating last weekend!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So I'm guessing we will get a little bit for sure. I don't think that one of is ready for it, so odds are, we'll get at least an inch. I guess anything is possible?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

here you go.....


----------



## SnowMatt13

time to go hook up a few plows just in case.
better safe than sorry


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1279288 said:


> time to go hook up a few plows just in case.
> better safe than sorry


I agree. I'm way south but if I didn't get at least one truck ready I'd be in some serious trouble at 4 or 5am.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

€¥£$£€~«±*~£_


----------



## 1olddogtwo

`¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤•?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Don't see I happening guys.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

there never was a shot down south


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1279439 said:


> there never was a shot down south


brrrrrkkk needa new plow,needa new plow,nedda new plow needa new plow,needa new plow.BBBRRRRRRRRKKKKKKThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1279432 said:


> `¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤•?


***%&*&&%%@#$%%^&&&&^&**%%$^&&*&^&* Greetings plow king NANO, NANO, SHAZBUTZ!!!!!!!! :laughing:


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'm supposed to be building a waterfall tomorrow.... lmao... in the snow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

may you guys alll have a happy easter


----------



## erkoehler

Well, we got called out to salt!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1279618 said:


> Well, we got called out to salt!


Way to go Eric Good for you and all the guys up northThumbs Up


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

erkoehler;1279618 said:


> Well, we got called out to salt!


I'm jealous, along with many others here as well, I'm sure. Good for you.


----------



## swtiih

that's a gift


----------



## RAW Details

Since this is a thread with all of the locals..... i just wanted to inform everyone that we lost one of our own this sunday. Tim Tolbert of Dirt Works Demolition and formally Route Manager for Tovar Snow Professionals. Tim suffered a heart attack Sunday while playing basketball with his kids. I know he was on the site but am unsure of his username. Wake will be tomorrow 4/21/11 at Anderson Funeral Home in Romeoville. If there is interest in paying your respects i will be sure to post the time when i find out.


----------



## swtiih

my condolences to his family


----------



## DIRISHMAN

my condolences also may he plow snow up stairs for the big guy R.I.P TIM


----------



## KMBertog

Prayers for family and friends. R.I.P. Tim.


----------



## stroker79

Wow that is sad!! I didnt know him but I know a bunch of people that will be at his wake im sure.

On a happy note...... My daughter decided to come 2.5 weeks early and on tuesday april 12th Samantha Christine came into this world weighing 7lbs even. What a blessing to be a daddy for the first time! Wife is doing good and had a great delivery.

Now someone please buy my dump truck. $3999! I need it gone


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Which dump is. Can you send me some pics at russdoszak at yahoo.com


----------



## DIRISHMAN

CONGRATS POPPA DOUG ENJOY HER WHILE SHE YOUNG THERE ALOT OF FUNThumbs Up


----------



## AJ 502

RAW Details;1280103 said:


> Since this is a thread with all of the locals..... i just wanted to inform everyone that we lost one of our own this sunday. Tim Tolbert of Dirt Works Demolition and formally Route Manager for Tovar Snow Professionals. Tim suffered a heart attack Sunday while playing basketball with his kids. I know he was on the site but am unsure of his username. Wake will be tomorrow 4/21/11 at Anderson Funeral Home in Romeoville. If there is interest in paying your respects i will be sure to post the time when i find out.


Sorry to hear about his loss.


----------



## Midwest Pond

According to Skilling....

2-4" of rain in the next 7 days


gl all

.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Aj there is a clean 68 bug for sale by me. Just to let you know


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1280770 said:


> According to Skilling....
> 
> 2-4" of rain in the next 7 days
> 
> gl all
> 
> .
> 
> .


Bring it, bring hard....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1280785 said:


> Aj there is a clean 68 bug for sale by me. Just to let you know


Pushin has 69 bugs, most are bed....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea that's the only 69 he has. Lol.


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1280785 said:


> Aj there is a clean 68 bug for sale by me. Just to let you know


Thanks for looking out.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat did you get a new truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1280798 said:


> Pat did you get a new truck.


Almost time too, my 011 is due for an oil change.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let me know when you want to get rid of it. Or if anyone know of a flat bed or a four door 8foot bed pickup for sale. In black would be great.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I been looking at the 2011's and the 012's GT mustangs lately......may 2 , I start in downer grove.....if blink that was me flying down 80 to 355


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1280938 said:


> Let me know when you want to get rid of it. Or if anyone know of a flat bed or a four door 8foot bed pickup for sale. In black would be great.


check out lenzauto.com. where i bought my truck and a bunch of other members have also. great place to deal with. they have a few crew cab flatbeds and a bunch of crew cab 250-350's single and dually


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

anyone know someone who does powder coat? I pulled the plow mount and want it get it refinished


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just spray mine down with a rubberize undercoating, it blacken out everything and its easy to touch up


----------



## nevrnf

Percision Powder Coating in Crystal Lake. Across the street from Knakk. Bob has done a bunch of stuff for me over the last 10 years and i have never had a complaint with it. He has a blaster that he sends parts to if you cant clean the parts. He is a little slow at times as he has some huge accounts that show up with truck loads of parts that he does before the walk in stuff. I will post his # later as it is not here in front of me.


----------



## AJ 502

SULLY - I was behind a little white Lexus with a "SULLY" BlackHawk License Plate on the way to work.
Dam brake lights kept lighting it up non-stop.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

nevrnf;1281507 said:


> Percision Powder Coating in Crystal Lake. Across the street from Knakk. Bob has done a bunch of stuff for me over the last 10 years and i have never had a complaint with it. He has a blaster that he sends parts to if you cant clean the parts. He is a little slow at times as he has some huge accounts that show up with truck loads of parts that he does before the walk in stuff. I will post his # later as it is not here in front of me.


That's up there off 176 right?


----------



## nevrnf

Yes, His # is 815-455-6612


----------



## SullivanSeptic

AJ 502;1281620 said:


> SULLY - I was behind a little white Lexus with a "SULLY" BlackHawk License Plate on the way to work.
> Dam brake lights kept lighting it up non-stop.


I wish I had a Lexus. I'm lucky to be driving a Yugo!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

nevrnf;1281507 said:


> Percision Powder Coating in Crystal Lake. Across the street from Knakk. Bob has done a bunch of stuff for me over the last 10 years and i have never had a complaint with it. He has a blaster that he sends parts to if you cant clean the parts. He is a little slow at times as he has some huge accounts that show up with truck loads of parts that he does before the walk in stuff. I will post his # later as it is not here in front of me.


That's up there off 176 right?


----------



## the new boss 92

pabt, i know some one that does it on the side by me. i have not the slighest idea what he would charge but i can get ahold of him, he does and awsome job!


----------



## the new boss 92

hey guys im also looking for a nice gas job 2500 or 1500hd between 10 and 14g's im anyone sees anything let me know. i have a dead cylinder in my truck 3lbs of compression so i need to replace it so let me know if you guys find anything!


----------



## nevrnf

PabstBlueRibbon;1281673 said:


> That's up there off 176 right?


YES west of Pingree off of 176


----------



## the new boss 92

Any one got a decent set of 265's for 16 inch time the wanna get rid of? I'm selling my truck and need a ok set of tires to throw on. It


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You need just tires or wheels too? I might have a set. I gotta check the tires I have sitting at my shop. I think they ate 265


----------



## the new boss 92

Just the tires, I want to keep my brand new ones I just put on the truck not to long ago


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Treadwright.com great tires and great deals.


----------



## Mark13

the new boss 92;1282812 said:


> Any one got a decent set of 265's for 16 inch time the wanna get rid of? I'm selling my truck and need a ok set of tires to throw on. It


I have the 265s off my dmax. 2 are probably 40% and the other 2 are about 5%, All hold air, took them off about 2 days before the first snow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the new boss 92;1281683 said:


> hey guys im also looking for a nice gas job 2500 or 1500hd between 10 and 14g's im anyone sees anything let me know. i have a dead cylinder in my truck 3lbs of compression so i need to replace it so let me know if you guys find anything!


Hey Boss man what kinda rig you lookin for FORD,CHEVEY,DODGE,???? Or does it not matter if so Guy not to far from me has a newer dodge for sale not sure if gas or deisel will find out if interested?????? call me 708 250 0121 cell


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Hes gonna be looking chevy, I bet


----------



## KJ Cramer

Subscribed.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## PrimoSR

R&R Yard Design;1282819 said:


> Treadwright.com great tires and great deals.


I second this vote.


----------



## the new boss 92

Chevy, every supermarket truck part will only fit a Chevy and I don't wanna go through the hassle of finding new stuff


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the new boss 92;1283481 said:


> Chevy, every supermarket truck part will only fit a Chevy and I don't wanna go through the hassle of finding new stuff


ok I'll keep a look out for a FORD then :laughing::laughing: just kinddin I'll take a look out by me south subs and post any thing possibleThumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well its time to throw the towel in, I don't see any snow until early DEC....


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Took truck PM Ase tonight holy **** my head is still spinning.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1283699 said:


> Well its time to throw the towel in, I don't see any snow until early DEC....


FEEEEEEWWWW Dogg thought you were gonna tell us A HEAVY FROST AND 2 INCHER.All ready got my beach attire out for tommorow and flip flops and sun screen to cover up my pasty irish skin:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Oh you crazy fools.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

8-12 weds into Thursday wet and heavy.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1283718 said:


> 8-12 weds into Thursday wet and heavy.


WTF Russ can I borrow your tailgate spreader then????:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No salt needed 80 during the day on Thursday slow plow quick.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK South Side boys I am buyin the first roundpayup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


R&R Yard Design;1283721 said:


> No salt needed 80 during the day on Thursday slow plow quick.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I can't wait for winter. I hate this heat. Anything over 20 degrees is just to hot. The work is good but I'm as red as a lobster!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I agree, turn the snow machine back on and freeze out my allergies. I like my boat, but love to plow snow.Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1283819 said:


> I can't wait for winter. I hate this heat. Anything over 20 degrees is just to hot. The work is good but I'm as red as a lobster!


So how you say , You got robster craws?????


----------



## road2damascus

That temperature change today was nice. I can relate with the woes of spring and summer. Wish I could push snow around most of the year. Spring allergies have been no fun. Me and the sun don't really get along in the summer so being a lobster is the norm for me too. This week I did pick up two accounts for next season and am rebuilding a plow, so I too am already getting excited for the pennies to fall from the sky this December


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Looks like a salt event tomorrow I cant handle the extreme weather changes. Lets just stick in the middle.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

PabstBlueRibbon;1284305 said:


> Looks like a salt event tomorrow I cant handle the extreme weather changes. Lets just stick in the middle.


THE ONLY SALTING EVENT I SEE IN MY FUTURE IS THE RIM AROUND A MAGARITA GLASS


----------



## the new boss 92

well guys the truck is offically gone, i have also made up my mind that the new truck is only going to have glow plugs and a turbo!


----------



## kevlars

the new boss 92;1284719 said:


> well guys the truck is offically gone, i have also made up my mind that the new truck is only going to have glow plugs and a turbo!


Well, you know, real trucks don't have sparkplugs!!

kevlars


----------



## the new boss 92

kevlars;1284722 said:


> Well, you know, real trucks don't have sparkplugs!!
> 
> kevlars


yes, i was going to put something like that out there but then i didnt know if everyone would get it lol


----------



## swtiih

sounds like a 3/4 or 1 ton


----------



## the new boss 92

^ bingo. i found a nice 01 but i have been little shaken up with it be so close to the first year of the dmax so im going to keep looking


----------



## 1olddogtwo

who's shooting for the 22nd meet?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I already know you,. Don't need to meet again!:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That reminds me, when does the restraining order end ?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1285179 said:


> That reminds me, when does the restraining order end ?


After the CONCRETE BREAKS:laughing:


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

What a busy year so far. I was finally able to move the plows and spreaders from my house to the shop this past weekend. I am sure my neighbors were happy about that. BUT now I sold the jet skis yesterday and brought the boat up to the front to get ready to use. Good thing NONE of my neighbors likes me anyway.. LOL:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

Dodge Plow Pwr;1285525 said:


> What a busy year so far. I was finally able to move the plows and spreaders from my house to the shop this past weekend. I am sure my neighbors were happy about that. BUT now I sold the jet skis yesterday and brought the boat up to the front to get ready to use. Good thing NONE of my neighbors likes me anyway.. LOL:laughing:


lol its ok were together on this one, my neighbos hate me to. always bringing big ass tractors home, hilbilly ass mud trucks covered in mud, demo cars with stacks and all my buddys having a gun cleaning session in the garage, they know whats up!ussmileyflag


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

the new boss 92;1285542 said:


> lol its ok were together on this one, my neighbos hate me to. always bringing big ass tractors home, hilbilly ass mud trucks covered in mud, demo cars with stacks and all my buddys having a gun cleaning session in the garage, they know whats up!ussmileyflag


I used to do Seadoo PWC repairs at the house. When I fired up some of the 2-smokes it would piss them off BIG time. I drove the bugs away... for free even..:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

lol dodge, all my neightbors are from across the alantic ocean to so they are field pickers, not really use to the whole hillbilly swing of things, there getting there though. i bet when i move out they are going to have a block party!!!!!!!


on a side note does anyone else think this weather is bullspit?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the new boss 92;1285635 said:


> lol dodge, all my neightbors are from across the alantic ocean to so they are field pickers, not really use to the whole hillbilly swing of things, there getting there though. i bet when i move out they are going to have a block party!!!!!!!
> 
> on a side note does anyone else think this weather is bullspit?


Oh yeah Deffinately BULLSPIT!!!!!!! Just think if it was all snow we would at least have a boat load of extra Cash!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

DIRISHMAN;1285649 said:


> Oh yeah Deffinately BULLSPIT!!!!!!! Just think if it was all snow we would at least have a boat load of extra Cash!!!!!!!!!!!


I have a big boat. Fill her up with cash so I can keep her full of gas.payup


----------



## Midwest Pond

Weather is so wet, that it is interfering with building ponds..... ironic


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Midwest PM SentThumbs Up


----------



## AJ 502

"BOBCAT" owners.
Seems like an extremley good deal.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bfs/2406704438.html


----------



## the new boss 92

hey guys im looking for a nice 96-98 z71, it could be older but looking for a clean body and lower milage. if anyone knows of any please let me know i have a price tag right now of 3500 max! willing to travel for the right truck


----------



## Spucel

Hey guys. Been plowing for years and putting a plow on my truck for the first time this year. Looking for some work in the will/dupage/cook county area. Im from Plainfield. Truck is available 24/7. Anyone looking for anyone next year?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Too bad all this flooding wasnt snow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

YAh JOE but if you thought the blizzard was bad it would 10x worse than that


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its all money to me, ... I love this crap, I'm on the way back from joplin from the crazy weather here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1287478 said:


> Its all money to me, ... I love this crap, I'm on the way back from joplin from the crazy weather here


Well at least Dogg you got somthing to keep ya busy 340 days.If it aint plowin it's floodin or tornados It's mudd slides or fire. and if is not that ,then you WELDING / STRAIGHTINING all those SHOPPING CARTS OUT:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1287521 said:


> Well at least Dogg you got somthing to keep ya busy 340 days.If it aint plowin it's floodin or tornados It's mudd slides or fire. and if is not that ,then you WELDING / STRAIGHTINING all those SHOPPING CARTS OUT:laughing:


Wait until see what happened to my truck, it needs some STRAIGHTING out......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So u r joining the ranks with me. I racked up my truck this winter. Always fun, huh? Mine was about $6500 worth of damage. But im getting a nice road armor Bumber out of the deal. Good times

Mine still isn't fixed yet.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Sully i just wish i had the 6500 to put down on a new rig and plow


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Don't we all.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey SULLY lets ask Olddog being his been busy for a little extra????? LOL:laughing:


----------



## swtiih

wow what a storm that just went thru


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No power ........here


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Maybe 10 little drops in Matteson.


----------



## the new boss 92

that storm from what i hear was wicked, i was in ups and we all had to take cover for an hour. got paid for it but wtf i didnt get home till almost 12!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Boss 
Hope all is well> Are youu still lookin for a z71 Rig?? Also are you going to the convention for SIMA today or any time for the show????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

As far as the weather here in TP it whipped up a little wind and shot water like a spray bottle for about 1hr 45 min and it was alll over..OOOOOOOOOOOOh good thing they kept breaking into the tv every 5 min to let me know this what a waste. Just enough to mess up the car show in Down Town TP


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We got plenty of work last night.....dennis, I will text u later about the show


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok Pat 
Will see ya tonight and will text ya when goingThumbs Up or call me when ever

WAAAHHHOOOOOOOO BOSS PARTY


----------



## the new boss 92

DIRISHMAN;1289004 said:


> Hey Boss
> Hope all is well> Are youu still lookin for a z71 Rig?? Also are you going to the convention for SIMA today or any time for the show????


its hard for me to make it to anything cause i work 3rd shift at work. i was going to go to the boss party and sh!t but i had to work.:realmad: i decided im going to take a little vacation the 1st week of november and head on down to TN for a week and get a nice clean truck while i am down there and spend a little time with my old buddy that lives down there,im in now hurry as i have no use for a truck during the summer months anyways so it would just be getting setup and put in my 3rd car garage and used as a storge locker so.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

more bad news


----------



## SullivanSeptic

LOVE IT! Now I can finally get some work done. Been too wet to do anything


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1290183 said:


> LOVE IT! Now I can finally get some work done. Been too wet to do anything


Yep To bad It's pouring out right now 9:05 pm thursday :laughing: AGAIN WTF


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not by me. Its nice out still. I was just outside checking on my new pool! Wooo hoo. New pool just in time for the heat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

septic pool??????????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1290207 said:


> septic pool??????????


SESS POOL???????????????:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1290202 said:


> Yep To bad It's pouring out right now 9:05 pm thursday :laughing: AGAIN WTF


lake effect thunder storms


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1290210 said:


> lake effect thunder storms


How do you know it Thundering out??? DO YOU HAVE YOUR HEARING AIDES IN LMAO:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No septic pool here. Have enough of them at customers house. I've never had more yards and septic fields completely submerged in water.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

from the rain or from poor maintinace ???? SULLY ???????


----------



## R&R Yard Design

With him who knows.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My maintenance is second to none!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea but how are your installs. Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Those are about 3rd or 4th. Lol. They are shotty a best


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HAPPY FOURTH OF JULY BOYS Thumbs Up
PLAY SAFE,STAY SAFE


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

we have a new place now... WOW we keeps getting moved


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hello Nick
Hope all is well and you know why it keeps gettin MOVED !!!!!! LOL:redbounce


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Cause of me.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh ya Uh hmmm sure you trouble maker:laughing::laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Popped in to say hi to everyone


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I hate this heat. Working in this stuff really sucks. Guess i should be happy that were still real busy!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Heat.......it's 69 here


----------



## swtiih

It will be a hot weak and a good chance of damaging storms with it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well gonnna be even HOTTER tommorow and so on more snow please


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No snow in the 7 day, maybe a salt run thrusday afternoon


----------



## R&R Yard Design

6-9 on Thursday


----------



## swtiih

1olddogtwo;1292888 said:


> No snow in the 7 day, maybe a salt run thrusday afternoon


yea the salt run will be replenishing your body with it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OMG MY POLY IS MEEELLLLLTTTIIIINNNGGG:redbounce


----------



## R&R Yard Design

3 water main pops last night. Man I want to sleep some time soon.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NEED TO LEARN TO USE MORE GLUE TO HOLD IT TOGETHER:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I am thinking a party at sullys pools.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1293000 said:


> I am thinking a party at sullys pools.


hey Russ don't you mean a slippin sludge party:laughing: better yet lets fill up sully's dump bed with water and have a portable pool


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

1olddogtwo;1292888 said:


> No snow in the 7 day, maybe a salt run thrusday afternoon


Is that on the rim of a glass??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Dodge Plow Pwr;1293008 said:


> Is that on the rim of a glass??


Mmmmmmmmmm, that sounds good. I could go for 1 or 8 of those!


----------



## Midwest Pond

sure could use a cold front about now


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nah, "I don't think the worst is gonna come down for a while now. I would play through."


----------



## highmark923

Midwest Pond;1293414 said:


> sure could use a cold front about now


+1 If I wanted to live in tropical weather i'd move far south.


----------



## swtiih

Midwest Pond;1293414 said:


> sure could use a cold front about now


15 degree drop would be a nice cold front


----------



## the new boss 92

any snow predictions out yet? im done with this heat this year its to damn humid. i normally dont use ac in my car and i have.


----------



## swtiih

http://www.weatheradvance.com/winter-2011-2012-outlook-1st-edition
This not my predicition but taken from the website above.

The Mid-West this year will be colder and snowier than last year. I know a lot of you in the mid-west had the same blizzard that, showed how animate Jim Cantore of the Weather Channel can be. I belive that you all will recive a more snow, and more blizzards than last winter. This is where I belive the heart of winter will be. Mininapolis, get ready because I think that you all will have a snowy winter.


----------



## swtiih

sorry I copied the wrong forcast. here is the one for the great lakes region

The Great lakes appears to be where they should be, and pretty much are every year. Cold and snowy. Not much of a story here. But I expect areas like Chicago and Indianapolis to receive more snow this year than a couple of years ago. You should have average to above average snowfall. Maybe a couple of icy incidents in Indianapolis.


----------



## the new boss 92

sounds promising......... havent really looked into anything i know its early so i just wanted to see some thoughs and outlooks from people if there was any.

thanks swtiih


----------



## bobcat s-160

Lets hope they are right, they just released this a few days ago
http://www.farmersalmanac.com/forum/2011/07/29/winter-20112012-preliminary-forecast-maps-2/


----------



## the new boss 92

these things are looking good already. gotta find me a truck this month!


----------



## bobcat s-160

the new boss 92;1295476 said:


> these things are looking good already. gotta find me a truck this month!


I have my fingers crossed for a very good winter, need to make somepayup

I gotta find a plow


----------



## the new boss 92

bobcat s-160;1295484 said:


> I have my fingers crossed for a very good winter, need to make somepayup
> 
> I gotta find a plow


if i cant find a truck ill sell you a complete plow setup for an obs chevy with brackets and wiring and hand held controler. ill let you know its a boss super duty.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow guys, I love those early predictions that you are posting. Have a hand full of new bids going out in the next couple of weeks. I'm ready! I hope.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

;:&%$>!<>&$_~"'(*&


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well guy I hope everyone is having a good summer


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1296404 said:


> ;:&%$>!<>&$_~"'(*&


Couldn't have said it any gooder?????:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

..................


----------



## thundercat99

*Im back*

I swear somebody pissed on my tire


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Good to see you back Fred


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hello all just got my fricken internet all back thanks to good ole ATT screwining it up.... So I am Back .Hope all is well and the snow forecast is awsome for this season :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

........miss it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey pat what is the future look like for this season???? Did see one post in weather that this season looks pretty snowy and blizzard potential not out of the question . Any thought on this???? wish we had some on the ground right now for something to do


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Waiting to get past hurricane season, maybe heading down south or east depending what happens over the next few days.

I did get your text, the pic was real small and kinda forgot to check it out


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok Pm Sent to ya also Thumbs Up


----------



## Midwest Pond

my gut feeling prediction....... I've seen geese flying already this year...... means nothing to most because some geese stay local, but for me, in late August geese flying for practice already.

With all the moisture in the air every day, and the pattern we have been in has been consistant.

once again, I'm just guessing, but if I were betting on it, I'd say we are in for it.....


gl all


----------



## the new boss 92

midwest im gonna agree with ya, wacky weather this whole year with lots of moisture, could lead to a good winter!


----------



## erkoehler

Its that time of year, bids, maintenance, lots of fun!


----------



## White Gardens

*What's Up!*

I know some of you northern guys do a lot of weather research and I'm wondering if anyone has any predictions for the upcoming snow season yet?

Just trying to hammer out contracts and I'm making sure to cover my bases.

That and I'm wondering if the Greenland Block is going to get us again this year.

Right now my personal prediction with no evidence is that it's going to be a dry snow season. This is the first drought type summer I've seen in Central IL in the past 6 years I've been here.

Thanks!


----------



## Midwest Pond

White Gardens, the northern suburbs has been sitting on the line all season, we are moist air everyday. Not sure about mid state, just thought I'd give you a reply at least.


----------



## the new boss 92

hey guys im looking for a decent 8 foot chevy truck box 88-98. i woud like the rust to be at a minimal but some dents and scratches are ok. let me know what you have you can hit me up on my cell at 630-742-1189 text or call and leave a message either way.


----------



## White Gardens

Midwest Pond;1301602 said:


> White Gardens, the northern suburbs has been sitting on the line all season, we are moist air everyday. Not sure about mid state, just thought I'd give you a reply at least.


Thanks.

Ya, you guys have had way more rain/moisture than what we've had this summer.

Probably too soon for a winter prediction I guess.

...


----------



## swtiih

first 3 weeks of July very little to no rain, then we got hammered


----------



## ERWbuilders

Whats goin on fellow plowers! Its been a long summer but im back...gotta finish putting the motor and trans in the truck and shell be ready for this winter...looks like its gunna be a long wet one!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1303215 said:


> Whats goin on fellow plowers! Its been a long summer but im back...gotta finish putting the motor and trans in the truck and shell be ready for this winter...looks like its gunna be a long wet one!


HEY ERW HOPE ALL IS WELL AND SUMMER HAS BEEN GOOD WELCOME BACK Thumbs Up


----------



## ERWbuilders

Thank you! Summer has been well..lets just say i struggled to make it lol hopefully this winter will pull me out of this "broke" rut im in (staying positive!)


----------



## BlackKnight07

Wow, There is alot of Chicagoans on this site. I'm a Newbie to the site and to plowing, I'm From the Rockford Area, I hope u guys are right that where in for it, although maybe i should get some flyers or something going and get some Customer's First!

Question for you guys, Just wondering how u went about picking up Customer's? Flyer's,Signage etc?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Do a little of everything. Just sending out flyers is not going to cut it. And welcome to PS


----------



## ERWbuilders

How i pick up my customers is a secret  haha...flyers dont really work fyi.


----------



## chitown sparky

I would start out working for someone so you can get an idea of the bus before you go at it yourself and it will give you experience also JMO


----------



## ERWbuilders

My 2 Cents...my first year flyers brought me 2 customers out of the hundreds i put up. maybe my flyers where in the wrong format for peoples eyes. working for someone is a good way to start out to figure your acres per hour times with x amount of snow. which would inturn you around to how much you want to make per hour = this amount of acres = this amount of dollars....unforturnatly i had to learn all of this on my own because i was ignorant to plowsite.com untill last winter....read the forums...lots of very useful info on here. PLUS....awesome members who are always willing to give advice without giving away the price! btw...even though weve all done it i think i speak for 90% of people on here...we dont take to kindly to undercutters....especially without insurance!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Actually I agree. You should get hooked up with good company for a while. See what it cost you in fuel, insurance, etc, then look to do your own thing after a few years.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Im actually thinkin about goin to work for a company because..well people are being cheap bastards this winter again and its really not worth dealing with the people and plowing snow for less than you would make working for someone....unless im in the wrong sector to be bidding lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No, you are right on. Its getting real hard to win a bid these days


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Exspecialy if your a low baller and a No good walkin the Dog @#$%^*&*((()()[email protected]@#$%%^


----------



## Spucel

DIRISHMAN;1304324 said:


> Exspecialy if your a low baller and a No good walkin the Dog @#$%^*&*((()()[email protected]@#$%%^


:laughing:


----------



## BlackKnight07

Yea, Plan was too do Flyers as well as post a ad in our Weekly County Flyer. I don't want to Bid low nor to High, I have thought of the possibility of doing Sub for someone, which might work out better for me, its just finding that person.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I flyer inside my route to pickup a few houses along the way, no sense driving past them.

Each year my route has gotten shorter, and the amount of homes has expanded.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Anyone have a compression tester for a powerstroke laying around i can use for a day or so...


----------



## crazyskier537

Sooooo when is everyone sending out flyers to get new residential accounts for this winter?


----------



## ERWbuilders

We dont send those out till december 15th..bahahahaha


----------



## highmark923

crazyskier537;1305232 said:


> Sooooo when is everyone sending out flyers to get new residential accounts for this winter?


We will be sending ours in a couple of weeks with several follow ups until December.


----------



## SnowMatt13

NOAA website says above normal precip for this winter for us.
La Nina will be a player.
I personally think we will continue our streak of above normal winters for precip.


----------



## the new boss 92

im hoping this winter will take off and be badass, im almost done with the new truck hoping to get paint on her next week and then i have to wire everything back up and get a bed and we will be in buisness again!

all the predictions i have seen are sounding really promising i guess we will have to wait and see!


----------



## BlackKnight07

I'll be sending them out Sometime in OCT, I'm also take advice and trying to find a Company in the area to Sub for.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Black...stay away from groundup....they dont pay out if your in the lake co area other than that i dont know of any companies


----------



## BlackKnight07

ERWbuilders;1305582 said:


> Black...stay away from groundup....they dont pay out if your in the lake co area other than that i dont know of any companies


Thanks, I live out in Rockford area so that won't be issue. Hopefully i can find some company though, time will tell....


----------



## ERWbuilders

Really......a half acre lot for $35....any amount of snow....you got to be ****ting me...and this isnt even waukegan....its not a white individual either....my ass is chapped


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

We need to do a shop party guys


----------



## ERWbuilders

We need to defanatly have one of those..plus a killing spree of all the undercutters and people with lack of insurance....Im going to end up with 2 driveways this winter if this crap keeps up..lol sorry for the ranting but im a little pissed right now


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'll be at Dave and busters tonight if anyone wants a drink.


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R...you must really like D&B because if i recall last season....werent you up there a few times? lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just once. It's a party for my wifes sister and I may as well have some drinking buddy.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Nice...if i wasnt so far id join you in a drink!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

what time russ? ill see if I can cut out of the gfs party early


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hers starts at 4, so any time after 6 or so.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1305904 said:


> Hers starts at 4, so any time after 6 or so.


how late you be staying


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We do you want to leave. Lol.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

PabstBlueRibbon;1305884 said:


> We need to do a shop party guys


How about Sully's shop? Just need to pick a date we can do it. We don't even need to tell Sully!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let's drink boys. Come on.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm drinking right now Russ. Well I've been drinking!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Me too. Got a fire going and waching ND football.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm having a few also in NYC,


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

There off to a good start. I'm also watchin the game. Except I'm inside with my foot up. Ankle is killing me! Watch out tomorrow in New York Pat. Never know what those a$$holes have in mind.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Looks like she has other plans for me sorry russ


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Other plans? Lucky!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Pushin 2 Please;1306103 said:


> Other plans? Lucky!


been lucky 4 times this week  wonder whats up?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Don't ask. Just run with it. I remember those days!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Pushin 2 Please;1306116 said:


> Don't ask. Just run with it. I remember those days!


as long as i don't get that late text


----------



## cjwoz

To all: I got two buyers electric salt spreaders for sale!!!
1-tailgate tgs06 with controller and harness, motor shaft is bend, but still works.
1- v box model# shpe1500 1.5 yard with standard chute complete used for 2 seasons and needs nothing.
I would prefer to sell them both together for 3500.00


----------



## erkoehler

Im interested in the vbox only, have pics? Price?


----------



## cjwoz

I won't be able to get pics until tues/Wed next week. 2900.00 for the vbox and I have everything it came with ....tarp,straps,controller and harness.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so are we having a pre winter get together this year???Thumbs Up


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Let me know in the Tailgate unit


----------



## cjwoz

The tailgate spreader is 600.00


----------



## the new boss 92

any more winter predictions?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. My prediction for this winter is that I will get low balled on half of my lots this year and the ones I do get won't pay me.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Low balled on only half? It might be more than that. it seems like every Tom, Dick and Harry has a truck with a plow. Lets just hope last years blizzard made a few go runnin home!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Snow in canada tomorrow night......

Snow is only 500 miles away


With it being that close, I'm surprised something on my truck didn't break...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1307436 said:


> Yeah. My prediction for this winter is that I will get low balled on half of my lots this year and the ones I do get won't pay me.


you know thats right.... heck I'm still trying to get paid from the 09/10 season.:crying:


----------



## Spucel

Reliable Snow and Ice;1307996 said:


> you know thats right.... heck I'm still trying to get paid from the 09/10 season.:crying:


That really blows!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Reliable Snow and Ice;1307996 said:


> you know thats right.... heck I'm still trying to get paid from the 09/10 season.:crying:


Same here...i think im going to claim a loss and plow people in everytime it snows so they need to use a bobcat service and dumptruck to get out...im talkin plow there yard into there drive lmao...someones going to get rich off of me! so shhh dont tell


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Hope everyone is ready..
I think we are going to have an early
Winter again.....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ERWbuilders;1308037 said:


> Same here...i think im going to claim a loss and plow people in everytime it snows so they need to use a bobcat service and dumptruck to get out...im talkin plow there yard into there drive lmao...someones going to get rich off of me! so shhh dont tell


yeah there is a few people I'm doing that too this winter.... F them jag bag's


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Spucel;1308003 said:


> That really blows!


yeah well that happens when you work for a friend... or a so called friend....
now he's an ex friend and soon when i can get off work early he will be a defendant :laughing:


----------



## Midwest Pond

Reliable Snow and Ice;1309702 said:


> yeah well that happens when you work for a friend... or a so called friend....
> now he's an ex friend and soon when i can get off work early he will be a defendant :laughing:


sorry to hear Reliable..... I only had one residential pull the bullshyt last year, but at least I got half of the yearly up front before they cried broke.


----------



## Spucel

Reliable Snow and Ice;1309702 said:


> yeah well that happens when you work for a friend... or a so called friend....
> now he's an ex friend and soon when i can get off work early he will be a defendant :laughing:


Good luck....hammer em good!


----------



## the new boss 92

well i got my cab painted last night on the new rig. going to buff and wet sand it tonight but going throw my truck side bracket on it today and maybe my airbags. gonna go up to jefferson wisconsin this weekend and get a new bed for it get it all together by next week. im rolling right along now. 

ill ost a couple pictures when i get her all put back together in the next week or so.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1309702 said:


> yeah well that happens when you work for a friend... or a so called friend....
> now he's an ex friend and soon when i can get off work early he will be a defendant :laughing:


Hey Nick I feel your pain !!!!! I have an freind /co woker whom screwed me out of 800.00 and have not herd from nor will he answer his damn phone so NOW i am usins my attorney for a mear 800.00 and will cost me part of what the A$$#@$%^#%$%^ owes me:realmad: F ' em


----------



## Spucel

DIRISHMAN;1310379 said:


> Hey Nick I feel your pain !!!!! I have an freind /co woker whom screwed me out of 800.00 and have not herd from nor will he answer his damn phone so NOW i am usins my attorney for a mear 800.00 and will cost me part of what the A$$#@$%^#%$%^ owes me:realmad: F ' em


How much do new tires and hydraulic lines cost?


----------



## WilliamOak

the new boss 92;1310330 said:


> well i got my cab painted last night on the new rig. going to buff and wet sand it tonight but going throw my truck side bracket on it today and maybe my airbags. gonna go up to jefferson wisconsin this weekend and get a new bed for it get it all together by next week. im rolling right along now.
> 
> ill ost a couple pictures when i get her all put back together in the next week or so.


Newboss- I might be headin up there this weekend to grab some lightbars, hope to see you there!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Spucel;1310385 said:


> How much do new tires and hydraulic lines cost?


Good point but it is all kept and locked up in the garage.I have thought of other thing to ???? But as a fellow FF I do have other OP's


----------



## Spucel

I understand. If the guys doesnt have the money and cant pay you....at least be a man about it and pick up the phone and talk to you. Cant stand when people do stuff like that.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Spucel;1310411 said:


> I understand. If the guys doesnt have the money and cant pay you....at least be a man about it and pick up the phone and talk to you. Cant stand when people do stuff like that.


Most deffinatley Agreed. Grow some B- - - - - S and be a man . If you cant play with the BIG DOGS stay on the porch


----------



## Spucel

DIRISHMAN;1310416 said:


> Most deffinatley Agreed. Grow some B- - - - - S and be a man . If you cant play with the BIG DOGS stay on the porch


Yea......what you said! Are you a firefighter in the burbs?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone on here have a western headlight harness for a 2008 F350 with the 2B1 headlights? I have a harness for the jeweled lights and I need one for the cheaper style. Wondering if anyone wants to trade or knows someone looking for one. The part number of the one I have is 29049. I need part # 29051. Thanks


----------



## ERWbuilders

Well since Sulli turned this into a parts forum now (JK) lol Anyone have a 4x4 extension housing for a ZF5-s42 trans or 96 powerstroke manual trans...part number of 1307050109? Oh btw...uper WI has been getting frost already...its comin in hard this winter!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ERWbuilders;1310908 said:


> Well since Sulli turned this into a parts forum now (JK) lol Anyone have a 4x4 extension housing for a ZF5-s42 trans or 96 powerstroke manual trans...part number of 1307050109? Oh btw...uper WI has been getting frost already...its comin in hard this winter!


No worries. No one here takes you seriously anyway. So we all know you were kidding. Haha. (Jk)


----------



## ERWbuilders

i dont think many people take snowplowing in general seriously anymore lol..as for me...i know no one takes me seriously


----------



## Midwest Pond

ER..... hope all is well, almost time to drag the plow out and start spraying a new coat of blood red on it


----------



## ERWbuilders

Im guna let the lowballers and illegals put the blood red coating on my plow this winter haha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1311426 said:


> Im guna let the lowballers and illegals put the blood red coating on my plow this winter haha


hey ER I just saw Jaun,Chico and Jose at CPW buyin a new couple of cans of fisher Yellow for there CHOVELS:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1311443 said:


> hey ER I just saw Jaun,Chico and Jose at CPW buyin a new couple of cans of fisher Yellow for there CHOVELS:laughing::laughing:


BAHAHAHAHAHA LOVE IT!! Looks like im getting fisher yellow and red on my plow...haha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1311445 said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHA LOVE IT!! Looks like im getting fisher yellow and red on my plow...haha


Hey A forgot to mention the last thread I also saw a truck load of MIGETS at the local Lawnshop buyin 6 new ARIENS Snow Throwers So this must be the LOW Ballers or In this case Low Blowers Everyones been talkin about....!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spucel

DIRISHMAN;1311443 said:


> hey ER I just saw Jaun,Chico and Jose at CPW buyin a new couple of cans of fisher Yellow for there CHOVELS:laughing::laughing:


Nice!:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hello, any one home ????


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Look who it is. Hi patty


----------



## 1olddogtwo

whats shaking.......i hear its a bit cool at home


----------



## snorider075

Hey fellas ready for a new year? Hope everybody had a safe and fun summer!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hey do any of you guys use a non-compete for your employees? If so anyone willing to share a copy so I know were to start? 

Thanks Mike


----------



## the new boss 92

WilliamOak;1310392 said:


> Newboss- I might be headin up there this weekend to grab some lightbars, hope to see you there!


yea i got the new bed, couple dents and dings to fix but not a spot of rust. i couldnt walk around that long cause i would buy alot of stuff i didnt need lol. i was mainly looking for a nice turnover setup for cheap but didnt see anything. i walked out with a new truck bed and thats the main thing i went there for.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1312489 said:


> hello, any one home ????


NOPE JUST A COUPLE OF GUYS WITH HEARING AIDES:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Hambrick & Co.;1312845 said:


> Hey do any of you guys use a non-compete for your employees? If so anyone willing to share a copy so I know were to start?
> 
> Thanks Mike


no offense but a noncompete will not hold up in a court of law...

ie the right to work act.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1313572 said:


> NOPE JUST A COUPLE OF GUYS WITH HEARING AIDES:laughing:


huh???? did some one say some thing......:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ERWbuilders;1311445 said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHA LOVE IT!! Looks like im getting fisher yellow and red on my plow...haha


LOL I might try and find a cool purple to paint it this year... or try that plastic cover thing from northern tool :laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

Man it would be a ton of snow if this storm were snow.
The radar just keeps showing it circling.


----------



## Propony

Reliable Snow and Ice;1313622 said:


> no offense but a noncompete will not hold up in a court of law...
> 
> ie the right to work act.


Did I mis something..........when did Illinois become a "Right to Work" State?

btw = a Non-Compete will hold up in an Illinois Court if written correctly!


----------



## GMC99

*new truck*

Bought a new truck today, went all the way to colorado to get it. 2002, cummins with only 75,000 miles!


----------



## swtiih

looks in good shape, congrats


----------



## KJ Cramer

Anyone got any predictions for snow this upcoming season? Finally starting to see people sign some of the contracts that were sent out starting a couple of months ago. This is my first season with some seasonals and while I have done the math and know what I need to make and priced accordingly it still makes me nervous


----------



## SnowMatt13

Just think if this low pressure came swinging by in January. We'd have a season worth of snow in 5 days.
My winter prediction is that it will be early meaning we could drop the blades late November. I also think that we will be above average for snowfall again.


----------



## highmark923

SnowMatt13;1313885 said:


> Just think if this low pressure came swinging by in January. We'd have a season worth of snow in 5 days.
> My winter prediction is that it will be early meaning we could drop the blades late November. I also think that we will be above average for snowfall again.


I hope your right!


----------



## billzrx7

My guess would be an early snow (enough for a push) then back to rain until closer to christmas, with a bunch falling in jan-feb. I would also bet on alot of ice with daily thaws and overnight freezes. Yes I know this sounds like a standard winter for us here in "sunny" Chicago. LOL.


----------



## ERWbuilders

With the 8 degree polar shift that took place from that japan earth quake puts us further away from the sun...from researching i think we are going to have all of the above this winterpayuppayup and lots of


----------



## ERWbuilders

swtiih;1314077 said:


> I guess technically the forsale section. I'm sure enough local guys look there as well


Yup i look there every day to see what i (cant) get my hands on hahaha


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

whats up gents! how was everyones summer?


----------



## swtiih

ERWbuilders;1314080 said:


> Yup i look there every day to see what i (cant) get my hands on hahaha


Yea that's for sure. I saw a very brand new looking F750,western plow and salter setup today. It looked great


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

this year, after doing some commerical quotes and seeing where numbers are. Ill stick to doing my $50.00 a crack 4 car driveways all night!


----------



## GMC99

payuppayuppayup


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Propony;1313757 said:


> Did I mis something..........when did Illinois become a "Right to Work" State?
> 
> btw = a Non-Compete will hold up in an Illinois Court if written correctly!


sorry thought it was a national thing... and why would some one sign a non-compete form.

it's snow plowing not stock trading

if some one paid better than another then quit and go work for them... real easy


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

GMC99;1314427 said:


> payuppayup


so does it say any thing about snow amounts? or is it just a guess? 
maybe this will help:bluebounc:bluebounc= snow dance


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Reliable Snow and Ice;1314493 said:


> sorry thought it was a national thing... and why would some one sign a non-compete form.
> 
> it's snow plowing not stock trading
> 
> if some one paid better than another then quit and go work for them... real easy


A non compete has nothing to do with going to work for another company. It has to do with an employee who leaves and then attempts to go after your accounts. This prevents that for a pre determined period of time for example 3-5 years.

It very much would hold up in court. In my opinion its a smart option as your company grows and your accounts get larger.

Mike


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Hambrick & Co.;1314535 said:


> A non compete has nothing to do with going to work for another company. It has to do with an employee who leaves and then attempts to go after your accounts. This prevents that for a pre determined period of time for example 3-5 years.
> 
> It very much would hold up in court. In my opinion its a smart option as your company grows and your accounts get larger.
> 
> Mike


ah ok i thought it was like if your not going to work for me then you cant work for any one else doing the same thing...

my bad


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ERWbuilders;1314006 said:


> With the 8 degree polar shift that took place from that japan earth quake puts us further away from the sun...from researching i think we are going to have all of the above this winterpayuppayup and lots of
> 
> so the 8 degree polar shift.... so thats why i keep leaning to the left when i walk:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

im hoping we have a good winter, i got alot of time into this new truck i have been building and wanna put it to work really bad!

incase you guys didnt see this is the thread i started on the build http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=125093


----------



## swtiih

Reliable Snow and Ice;1315024 said:


> ERWbuilders;1314006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the 8 degree polar shift that took place from that japan earth quake puts us further away from the sun...from researching i think we are going to have all of the above this winterpayuppayup and lots of
> 
> so the 8 degree polar shift.... so thats why i keep leaning to the left when i walk:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully the shift is from all the money in your pocket
Click to expand...


----------



## road2damascus

Hello all. Back in snow mode. Rebuilding another budget galvanized Unimount (will have a write up for it soon), tracking storms, all of last years contracts renewed, several new coming in....looking good for a newbie like me Thumbs Up. Weather has been crazy this year. It all started with that Blizzard. I cut up a lot of trees due to storm damage and I still have more to go. Got six saws now  three of which are big boy saws. Looking forward to SNOW!!!! Last year some where saying there was no way we'd get four winters in a row with above average snowfall and look what happened. If someone says "we can't get 5 in row" I think I will bust out laughing cause my gut says we will! Anyways, glad to be back and looking forward to keeping every thread weather related :laughing:


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

ok guys random question has anyone heard of the company -Snoweaters Inc.?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea that's me Paul. Lol I have not.


----------



## swtiih

never heard of them


----------



## erkoehler

Nope, where are they out of?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Hey guys Im looking for a newer truck now that I will be moving for work. Im looking for a 7.3L ford or a Cummins with a manual behind it. Has to be a 4 door. Let me know If you see anything


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1315589 said:


> Hey guys Im looking for a newer truck now that I will be moving for work. Im looking for a 7.3L ford or a Cummins with a manual behind it. Has to be a 4 door. Let me know If you see anything


newer cumming or older? does it mattter? i have seen a few i can forward the links to you if i come across anything like them again.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

swtiih;1315260 said:


> Reliable Snow and Ice;1315024 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully the shift is from all the money in your pocket
> 
> 
> 
> yeah no money yet.... still waiting on the court date to get paid from the 09-10 season
Click to expand...


----------



## KJ Cramer

Got another company NOT to work for, he is located out of Northbrook has accounts from south Chicago all the way over to Rockford and up into Kenosha, WI. The owner Elliot Miller still owes me money from last season and promised me that he'd pay despite it being late in late April. I was more than understanding up until summer; ever sense then I have been trying to get my money more aggressively. Contract stated I should get paid with in 2 weeks, its now been over 7 months. Trying to put him into collections, if that doesn't work, lawyers. I would stay as far away from Pro-Plow as I could if I were you.

P.S. I'm currently stealing his contracts in Kenosha County, I normally wouldn't do business like this but I feel as I have no other recourse to make him pay other than cutting his pay off, its my form of collections. payup


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1315593 said:


> newer cumming or older? does it mattter? i have seen a few i can forward the links to you if i come across anything like them again.


im trying to get into the early 2000 model years


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KJ Cramer;1316094 said:


> Got another company NOT to work for, he is located out of Northbrook has accounts from south Chicago all the way over to Rockford and up into Kenosha, WI. The owner Elliot Miller still owes me money from last season and promised me that he'd pay despite it being late in late April. I was more than understanding up until summer; ever sense then I have been trying to get my money more aggressively. Contract stated I should get paid with in 2 weeks, its now been over 7 months. Trying to put him into collections, if that doesn't work, lawyers. I would stay as far away from Pro-Plow as I could if I were you.
> 
> P.S. I'm currently stealing his contracts in Kenosha County, I normally wouldn't do business like this but I feel as I have no other recourse to make him pay other than cutting his pay off, its my form of collections. payup


Well I totaly understand your concept and even though we all dont like low ballers or account stealing. I deffifenatly agree with you on this KJ. I have a guy / good freind of mine whom I did work for last year after he went away on a trip for the week end and covered his accounts as well as my own and he stiffed me, Tried to contact on his cell as well as home and no answer. Worst of all it was word of mouth between what was supposed to be freinds.I mean it;s not like he owes me thousands just a mear 700.00 but none the less so I will get even with him when I see his truck and cut all his hydro lines and flatin his tires. I am not that way but when push comes to shove I will make sure I come out onTop one way or another. So good luck KJThumbs Up


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1316135 said:


> im trying to get into the early 2000 model years


i let you know what i see i have still been scamming the truck market a little hear and there so i come across a couple every now and then.


----------



## KJ Cramer

DIRISHMAN;1316169 said:


> Well I totaly understand your concept and even though we all dont like low ballers or account stealing. I deffifenatly agree with you on this KJ. I have a guy / good freind of mine whom I did work for last year after he went away on a trip for the week end and covered his accounts as well as my own and he stiffed me, Tried to contact on his cell as well as home and no answer. Worst of all it was word of mouth between what was supposed to be freinds.I mean it;s not like he owes me thousands just a mear 700.00 but none the less so I will get even with him when I see his truck and cut all his hydro lines and flatin his tires. I am not that way but when push comes to shove I will make sure I come out onTop one way or another. So good luck KJThumbs Up


Thanks, I agree on the low balling thing, but i did make darn sure I was making money on my bids, I'm not even low balling them; some of them I don't even really want due to distance from my home location but I don't want to pass up the chance to say he hasn't paid his vendors to his customers, so I bid those at a little more than normal, and one of them I got, so he must be high priced or crappy service (I was only responsible for plowing not shoveling or salting) either way EF him.


----------



## AJ 502

KJ Cramer;1316410 said:


> Thanks, I agree on the low balling thing, but i did make darn sure I was making money on my bids, I'm not even low balling them; some of them I don't even really want due to distance from my home location but I don't want to pass up the chance to say he hasn't paid his vendors to his customers, so I bid those at a little more than normal, and one of them I got, so he must be high priced or crappy service (I was only responsible for plowing not shoveling or salting) either way EF him.


Dont cry. Complain. OR take the traditional route!

Whoop his a$$!!!!!!

Take it old school. Why let him be? Everyone is so P.C.


----------



## AJ 502

Page #22 - Nice way to start a page. LOL!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Only you Aj.


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1316427 said:


> Only you Aj.


LOL!prsport:waving:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1316443 said:


> LOL!prsport:waving:


 Yea Aj always starting But that s Ok Me and Russ will back it up and help finish it wesport


----------



## metallihockey88

sorry havent been on here much, be suprisingly swamped with work. my 8ft galvanized boss blade if up for sale if anyone is interested. figured id throw it on here for the local boys.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1316789#post1316789


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What are going for a drink somewhere.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1316942 said:


> What are going for a drink somewhere.


ya, where we getting drunk?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

PabstBlueRibbon;1317073 said:


> ya, where we getting drunk?


Not up North thats for sure................. You guys can come down here prsport South Sub and party :bluebounc


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im in. But I need a few days to recover. Had my little brothers wedding Saturday. I'm still hurting. Gotta love an Irish wedding with two open bars!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1317078 said:


> Im in. But I need a few days to recover. Had my little brothers wedding Saturday. I'm still hurting. Gotta love an Irish wedding with two open bars!


So how much tulley moredew and jamison did ya have SLAINT'E yaThumbs Up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We lost track. But u know its a good time when the priest warns us about drinking before the ceremony


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Inregaurds to oweing your subs money, I still do from the month of febuary, that blizzard was BS. I still owe 3 of my subs been paying them off. And mine does not stem from being an ass my stems from 3 HUGE accounts burning me. one for 23000, for for 3400 and one for 5400. all are in collections one of them is in court and i believe is going for a judgement next week, they did not come through on the terms they agreed upon


----------



## ERWbuilders

Im really sick of people that dont pay...but wholy sheet...23000? that sucks man...im only out about 2 grand total. People will realize that snow removal isnt a joke when we all band together and have customers *prepay* for snow plowing lol. No pay no plow!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

ERW-Thanks 

Yeah ive been around the block a few times.. Guys who think HOA,Assc Etc are great..hahah you have another thing coming id say 2 out of 3 of them are mis- managed,over budget and assoc. fees ARE WAY under. Put it this way i had one that burned me a few years back that was approx 3 acres of parking and about 2 miles of sidewalk. in all reality the board had no clue and they budgeted for about 2300 a month INCLUDING SALT... just some food for thought payup


----------



## swtiih

ptllandscapeIL;1317223 said:


> ERW-Thanks
> 
> Yeah ive been around the block a few times.. Guys who think HOA,Assc Etc are great..hahah you have another thing coming id say 2 out of 3 of them are mis- managed,over budget and assoc. fees ARE WAY under. Put it this way i had one that burned me a few years back that was approx 3 acres of parking and about 2 miles of sidewalk. in all reality the board had no clue and they budgeted for about 2300 a month INCLUDING SALT... just some food for thought payup


Yea that sucks, hope your able to collect on them. Non payment is horrible and then you also lose a customer for the following year.


----------



## ERWbuilders

You know whats really sad....an individual on here asked me to give him a price per push for a proberty in libertyville....Its been about a month now since i gave him my proposal and he still hasnt gotten back to me...no answeres reguarding are you subing this out giving it away no nothing...not even a sorry someone was cheaper than you. He better hope i dont see his pretty grey ford on that lot when im plowing in libertyville....he owes me $150 for an estimate since he let me estimate the job for him. I dont play to kindly to that. Anyone else agree?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So ER let me inderstand this correctly .You were approached on this site for and estimate for a Property in Libertyville,IL .Which you gave out gladly. Then another plower on here got the job with your estimate you gave with your numbers .Due to fact he did not know how to bid on this property??????? If that is so WTF SLIMEBALL:realmad:


----------



## ERWbuilders

That would be correct to my assumption. Any kind of responce would have been nice like numbers too high, or even a thank you. And I know he's been on, I looked at his profile and he is posting...I even sent him a followup message...his picture is a newer grey Ford dump box ....Jr member 23 posts and has this name...snow n ice put together lol....another scumbag to watch out for is cutting edge lawns and some guy named Corey rotza off Craigslist...jfyi


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Cutting edge where are they out of.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hebron IL And this corey guy is out of villa park business name (veterans towing) hes looking for drivers in mchenry crystal lake and somewhere else....he bids 20 a push no matter how much snow...and thats all you get paid...not cool at all plus i just got paid up last month..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey E

The guy on craiglist did he have a Older f350 dump i think Burgundy in color with a plow for saleThen i seen someone elese on here knows him as welll as the truck he had for sale and it was from a landscpe place that Beat the snot out of It??????

Hey Russ I seen the guy from Cutting edges truck this summer in The Menard Parking lot off 159 and Oakpark.I am almost positive


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1317778 said:


> Hey E
> 
> The guy on craiglist did he have a Older f350 dump i think Burgundy in color with a plow for saleThen i seen someone elese on here knows him as welll as the truck he had for sale and it was from a landscpe place that Beat the snot out of It??????
> 
> Hey Russ I seen the guy from Cutting edges truck this summer in The Menard Parking lot off 159 and Oakpark.I am almost positive


The guy on craigslist last winter was driving a newer grey f250 standard cab long bed grey in color...the cuting edge guy doesnt have any adv. on his red dump body...GMC but has accounts all over...but the guy is a ****** bag..i did a water pump for him and charged 100...well he paid 50 and dipped on me so likley to pay employees....would be the same..


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

They are calling for 50-58" this season


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1317992 said:


> They are calling for 50-58" this season


f it,im sellin my shyt after that statement!


----------



## Midwest Pond

anyone know of anyone with a stump grinder for sale? looking for one, I'm trying to call rental places selling too.

the following random comment was brought to you by Monster Energy Drink!!!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Midwest-Pond-Design/113773786517

58" of snow is fun!
.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1318005 said:


> f it,im sellin my shyt after that statement!


last winter was 57.8" so its right on par plus that's about 10" over normal winters


----------



## brianbrich1

Maybe that will become the new normal avg if we r lucky


----------



## the new boss 92

Midwest Pond;1318039 said:


> anyone know of anyone with a stump grinder for sale? looking for one, I'm trying to call rental places selling too.
> 
> the following random comment was brought to you by Monster Energy Drink!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Midwest-Pond-Design/113773786517
> 
> 58" of snow is fun!
> .


watch craigslist very closely, i would think people are going to unload some tree stuff soon with winter around the corner.


PabstBlueRibbon;1318065 said:


> last winter was 57.8" so its right on par plus that's about 10" over normal winters


i know i was messin around, everyone keeps calling me and telling me to get going on the rig cause i bought a 3/4 ton at the right time.

this made yahoo headlines today thought i would share, http://news.yahoo.com/accuweather-f...-winter-chicago-050227335.html?bouchon=602,il


----------



## BlackKnight07

Sounds good, then everyone who doesn't wanna pay will come Crawling.... Only issue i see is "Colder then normal" Which means we could have Few snow storms but larger then your normal 6-8inch storm.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hey E

I do alot of work in villa park, never herad of that veterans towing. Ill find out have a couple friends in the tow business in this area.

Russ,

cutting edge OR the cutting edge. cutting edge i think is out of downers grove. and The cutting edge is out of palatine.

so yes guys it was all over every news station and paper cold and snowy winter!! they are saying its going to be very cold and more consistant with the snow and cold december and january with an ease in the cold in febuary... i dont care its just awesome with snow at christmas! i love it!


----------



## snowguys

ptllandscapeIL;1318533 said:


> hey E
> 
> I do alot of work in villa park, never herad of that veterans towing. Ill find out have a couple friends in the tow business in this area.
> 
> i use to work for erines towing ans still do from time to time and i never heard of them


----------



## ERWbuilders

ptllandscapeIL;1318533 said:


> hey E
> 
> I do alot of work in villa park, never herad of that veterans towing. Ill find out have a couple friends in the tow business in this area.
> 
> Russ,
> 
> cutting edge OR the cutting edge. cutting edge i think is out of downers grove. and The cutting edge is out of palatine.
> 
> so yes guys it was all over every news station and paper cold and snowy winter!! they are saying its going to be very cold and more consistant with the snow and cold december and january with an ease in the cold in febuary... i dont care its just awesome with snow at christmas! i love it!


Someone knows him on here...they snitched me out...i got a call from him the next morning *****ing at me for that post....(Snitches are a dying breed!:realmad


----------



## the new boss 92

erw, do you have a check in transit yet after he called you?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I bet he doesn't get a check now. Deadbeats need to get beat.


----------



## the new boss 92

agreed, it took me 5 months my first year plowing to get 150 bucks from one. i got pissed and told him im kicking all his windows in on his trucks and i had a chevy at my house 3 days later with a check! you have to threaten people these days, its the wrong thing to do but you gotta do stuff the cops want nothing to do with!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hahah so true. bottom line here is the problem. I know myself and many others have. we get in over our heads we want big accounts we better have the overhead to cover it. cash flow is cash flow if we get paid or not we still have to cover our butts! that being said

"SNICHES GET STICHES"

lol

FYI- any one that knows the shopping center at 53(rohlwing rd) and north ave. (rt64.) the old menards use to be there etc.. in lombard.

Ive bid alot of this managers properties in the past and she finlly gave me a copy of a bid..not going to name names but that place is as follows

no snow cap
salting and all sidewalks included

Nov 1st-April 15th 2012

$25,000 total

sometimes i wonder why bother :laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hey...not ragging on these guys...just saving hassel for subs on here! but i was finally paid in full a month ago...he didnt think he owed me that money but i had to send the info over numorous times after i plowed like what address what time how many inches etc..plus 5 days after the blizzard i drove for 8 hrs around to properties that where "missed" that where not my responsibility and only one of those drives i had to plow......not even a thank you


----------



## snowguys

hahahah i bid on that is my fist year bidding on it lets just say i was way over that for the season

last year it was a guy in a white ford and a skid steer



ptllandscapeIL;1318689 said:


> hahah so true. bottom line here is the problem. I know myself and many others have. we get in over our heads we want big accounts we better have the overhead to cover it. cash flow is cash flow if we get paid or not we still have to cover our butts! that being said
> 
> "SNICHES GET STICHES"
> 
> lol
> 
> FYI- any one that knows the shopping center at 53(rohlwing rd) and north ave. (rt64.) the old menards use to be there etc.. in lombard.
> 
> Ive bid alot of this managers properties in the past and she finlly gave me a copy of a bid..not going to name names but that place is as follows
> 
> no snow cap
> salting and all sidewalks included
> 
> Nov 1st-April 15th 2012
> 
> $25,000 total
> 
> sometimes i wonder why bother :laughing:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Got an Interview down in Louisville next friday at International


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Paul I can tell you that's sounds like tovars. Lol.


----------



## erkoehler

1995 GMC 25002500 added to the equipment list for this season!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Way to go EK . Gasser or Deisel???Thumbs Up


----------



## Midwest Pond

I added two new show shovels and a small cardboard box that I keep in the cab to hold my energy drinks


----------



## erkoehler

Gasser, it will only be driven for snow. Couldn't pass ip the deal.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Working for a cat 297c, well see how contracts go still waiting on six to come back.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Uh...Went from an auto to a manual transmission upgraded motor..*newer used one*..soon a new shovel and a belt for the snowblower (trying to keep up with the Jones's):laughing:


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'm also going to replace the right windshield wiper that fell off during the blizzard, I suppose its time to fix that finally


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yeah Well I just powerwashed my engine and lower frame ,repainted shovel with RUTSOLEM BLACK tuned and Cleaned Both of the Blowers ,Grease all the plow pins With FF and Put air in the Spare tire and remounted it ,,,,,,,,WHEEEEWWW


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Denis your still not done you forgot something.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1319607 said:


> Yeah Well I just powerwashed my engine and lower frame ,repainted shovel with RUTSOLEM BLACK tuned and Cleaned Both of the Blowers ,Grease all the plow pins With FF and Put air in the Spare tire and remounted it ,,,,,,,,WHEEEEWWW


Do mine next, I haven't seen it since the end of April and mostly likely won't see it until thanksgiving.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1319611 said:


> Do mine next, I haven't seen it since the end of April and mostly likely won't see it until thanksgiving.


Sure thing but can me and Russ paint a new face on the Plow:laughing::laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I will drink and watch you paint. Lol


----------



## swtiih

Well enjoy the nice weather, it won't last long.gonna being checking the plow very soon and giving it a coat of FF


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Don't know about the rest of you, but I've had about enough of this heat. There "saying" cooler in the middle of next week. Sure wish they knew!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1319624 said:


> I will drink and watch you paint. Lol


I got a better Idea we both drink and then afer a case or 2 and Sully and Push paint the plowThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1319642 said:


> Don't know about the rest of you, but I've had about enough of this heat. There "saying" cooler in the middle of next week. Sure wish they knew!


Hey dont feel bad I had to turn my AC back on ---------WTF


----------



## ultimate plow

Wish this was the original weather thread


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well it is now for this year.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Russ,

You trying to buy a 297C? Big bucks there. But if it has the new under carriage, its not gonna do to good in the snow. But I want the same machine. I think it weighs over 11,000lbs.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I will need one for next year and I just want one. I could get one with the asv tracks on it since those work in snow well. Or a tractor with a cab and a rear blade.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1319690 said:


> Well it is now for this year.


Yep Exspecialy after the other days forecast for this seasons in the news and newspaper and Skillet heads forecast...

OK PAT WHAT DAY DO WE GET OUR FIST MEASUREABLE SNOW??????

ANY TAKERS ON A DATE COME TLS YOU TO


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea she is a big girl 11759 with the stuff I want on it oh and the cost let's not go there. She would be around 68 or so. And I well setup tractor would be 42 and I could use it more in the summer and then rent a mtl for a month next year for a job that we have.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey d when is it time to get a drink. And I might have some work for you.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Also if anyone knows of a clean rust free cab for a supercab Ford superduty 99-06 please let me know, I am in need of one.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HEY RUSS WHAT ABOUT A Bobcat in the same catigory as the Cat. i have a freind whom works at the factory in Romioville and migh be able to get a deal...Plus not knocking the cat awsome machine but you must stick with all cat extras to where as the Bobcat there is other out fits to inter change ...different ATTACHMENTS........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1319712 said:


> Hey d when is it time to get a drink. And I might have some work for you.


ANY TIME IS GUINESS TIME


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Dennis, caterpillar can use all attachments too.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1319716 said:


> Dennis, caterpillar can use all attachments too.


Ok I thought someonr told me a while back you where limited to only CAT when you got a CAT


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I don't really mind what it is cat, bobcat, taki, and you can use anything just have to change hose ends.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK next question Russ you want TRAX OR WHEELS????


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1319713 said:


> Also if anyone knows of a clean rust free cab for a supercab Ford superduty 99-06 please let me know, I am in need of one.


Just drove past one. Kellogg concrete has one for sale with a plow and a rack.
Looks really nice. I will get the number if u are interested.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea if you can Aj. I really just need a good cab to replace mine. As I have a plan, or as the wife tells me I am a man with no plan. Oh little does she know.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Aj Call Dis He lost your number.He just text me


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1319731 said:


> Yea if you can Aj. I really just need a good cab to replace mine. As I have a plan, or as the wife tells me I am a man with no plan. Oh little does she know.


What about the BED?????


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1319731 said:


> Yea if you can Aj. I really just need a good cab to replace mine. As I have a plan, or as the wife tells me I am a man with no plan. Oh little does she know.


Oh. I thought u wanted the whole truck. Sorry.


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1319734 said:


> Hey Aj Call Dis He lost your number.He just text me


Lol. I lost his also. Give him mine if u want.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1319737 said:


> Lol. I lost his also. Give him mine if u want.


K Done it


----------



## Midwest Pond

I just look out at the battering ram I call my truck and wishfully think..... come on.... one more year


----------



## AJ 502

Guys!!!!
Its snowing in Wyoming! !!!!!


----------



## AJ 502

Accuweather.com
Radar!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's has been for two days or so.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK Guys When Do We Get Our First Plowable Snow any date takers........:bluebounc:bluebounc snow dance


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nov 16 2-5 inch.


----------



## AJ 502

Halloween its gonna snow.
Remember when it used to rain on Halloween for 3-4 years in a row?
Now its gonna snow.
More leaves on the ground early.


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1319765 said:


> It's has been for two days or so.


Wow Didn't know. Surprise I'm 3 days behind.radar norain so I haven't watched the radar.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I was gonna say November 28, 2011 1-3 incher

But I believe last week of OCT visual Snow floating around here and there...

SNOW DANCE-------EQUALS---payup AND STRIPPERS


----------



## Spucel

November 2nd....2 inches!


----------



## brianbrich1

Nov 24 2"-3"


----------



## DIRISHMAN

got it nov 24 and 2nd Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not to the beginning or middle of December. Maybe a salt run before that but nothing plowable.


----------



## brianbrich1

Closest guess for snow gets free drinks at the next M&G


----------



## DIRISHMAN

DEAL!!!!!!! as long as it is down here by us south side boysThumbs Up


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey can you guys just let me drink on the blue carpet.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK where's TLS at?????

YOHOO TLS WHERE YOU BE :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1319814 said:


> Hey can you guys just let me drink on the blue carpet.


ABSOLUTLEY Russ....the Blue Carpet is all yours:laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

Halloween...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

November 15


----------



## Midwest Pond

Evening of November 26th into November 27th Am....... first 2" snowfall


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so I heard on the radio that this year there will be more snow and colder than predicted from last year...


----------



## swtiih

12/2 for our first plowable snow


----------



## ultimate plow

Cant remember if it was the last 2 or 3 december 1st's that was our first action. Salting wise


----------



## nevrnf

Over the Thanksgiving holiday. Between the 23-27th 2-4 incher.


----------



## the new boss 92

im thinking right around thanksgiving for us, some sort of plowable event.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I say a small wet event. 2 incher around second week of december. Maybe 1 salt run before that. A slow start to the season.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I say you guys are all smoking stuff. So with that said we need to have a meet and drink party. Who's in with me.


----------



## brianbrich1

South side iam in...prefer a late sat afternoon evening


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm willing to say dec 2, late morning flurries followed by some snow swalls with a west wind blowing, late afternoon a heavy widespead snow will start with 30 to 40, mph, gust up to 70 mph. This will continue for 24 to 30 hours. Totals will be hard to measure, think 24 to 26 north and 20 to 24 south.

Stay tuned,I will give weekly reports


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Now that's not even funny


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nope.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What's wrong with dreaming the dream.....


----------



## brianbrich1

Its not april fools day olddog....that would be a mess. The seasom would just start and the lowballers equilment will break first snow


----------



## erkoehler

An opening week blizzard and full on burial in snow would weed out the low ballets real quick!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Let it snow let it snow........

















Sn0w


----------



## swtiih

erkoehler;1320153 said:


> An opening week blizzard and full on burial in snow would weed out the low ballets real quick!


as well as get people in the panic mode for the winter


----------



## AJ 502

South M & G...

191 South Bar?
Russ' area, that sports bar on 30 & Cicero. 50? something?
OR the Roadhouse Rules - Club 30? on RT.30 That Place has "Underground" Free For All!!!!

OR Sully' Place.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My place is being preped for golf outing right now. Got the big annual outing this week. Woo hooo


----------



## AJ 502

SullivanSeptic;1320268 said:


> My place is being preped for golf outing right now. Got the big annual outing this week. Woo hooo


Nice have a Great Time.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I wont be pushing this winter so I could care less about the snow.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

anyone worked for city wide roofing\snow removal good or bad


----------



## the new boss 92

You get that job pasbt?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1320268 said:


> My place is being preped for golf outing right now. Got the big annual outing this week. Woo hooo


I can't wait till Friday night! Good times!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1320567 said:


> You get that job pasbt?


got four interviews lined up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

PabstBlueRibbon;1320639 said:


> got four interviews lined up


hey Pabst you get the job with IH??? Good luck


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey all How about Buffalo wild wing on 179th harlem my kid works there

BW's


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Den that is what I was thinking.


----------



## KJ Cramer

I heard that same radio report, lets hope they are right, I like the idea of more than 12" in a single event :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc although a blizzard for an opening storm would be a little rough I'd like to have a nice 2-3 to get all the bugs worked out with the route and equipmet before getting balls deep in snow.


----------



## brianbrich1

Bws iam in


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

DIRISHMAN;1320920 said:


> hey Pabst you get the job with IH??? Good luck


I am going to louisville friday for an interview. Every dealer I have talked to has asked when I can start and that is with out an interview. It is nice to know that there are plenty of jobs out there.



DIRISHMAN;1320921 said:


> Hey all How about Buffalo wild wing on 179th harlem my kid works there
> 
> BW's





brianbrich1;1320975 said:


> Bws iam in


179th and Harlem is that orland park? Im game to drag my ass down


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I get leads from service magic that I pay for anyone doing work near 6200 n Sheridan if you are. I ask of you to reimburse me for the lead
Give me a call I will give you the correct address. 773-798-0350
Its a condo association I got the lead at 9:00 am today


----------



## Innovative Snow

The 24th is good I wouldn't mind snow for a birthday present.


----------



## Innovative Snow

I have a few accounts around there. Also I received a request for 1 in Northfield if anyone wants it


----------



## swtiih

Innovative Snow;1321094 said:


> I have a few accounts around there. Also I received a request for 1 in Northfield if anyone wants it


pm sent thanks


----------



## snowguys

you guys get good leads from service magic?


----------



## Innovative Snow

snowguys;1321106 said:


> you guys get good leads from service magic?


I have received a few


----------



## swtiih

PabstBlueRibbon;1320639 said:


> got four interviews lined up


good luck hope you get the best job


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Pabst it is Tinley Park basicly I 80 and Harlem just north of 80. 355 to 80 east get off at harlem north then go west (left) of first light 179th just next door over from Speeway gas station white building in strip..Thumbs Up


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

snowguys;1321106 said:


> you guys get good leads from service magic?


some are good but there are some that are bogus and non refundable

almost forgot the best time to have your leads on is a day befor the blizzard and after it


----------



## erkoehler

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110753595212#ht_5595wt_948

Just missed this by $400, I thought it was a good deal......


----------



## dieseld

erkoehler;1321406 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110753595212#ht_5595wt_948
> 
> Just missed this by $400, I thought it was a good deal......


Looks nice.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

DIRISHMAN;1321157 said:


> Hey Pabst it is Tinley Park basicly I 80 and Harlem just north of 80. 355 to 80 east get off at harlem north then go west (left) of first light 179th just next door over from Speeway gas station white building in strip..Thumbs Up


were getting strippers?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1321406 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110753595212#ht_5595wt_948
> 
> Just missed this by $400, I thought it was a good deal......


nice lookin loader not ot big but not to small either.would have ben nice to put a new Boss Box on it.. hey E Did you try calling that ### at the bottom of that post to see if they have another one or simular one????? JW good luck E on your search.... Hey Would Artic have anything like that they are selling???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

PabstBlueRibbon;1321533 said:


> were getting strippers?


Well then It will have to be at Sullys place or Pushin's garage Or the Crazy Rock In Romeoville:laughing::laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

390 in the heights.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Or Russ's Tool Shed:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Can't got too many cars in there right nnow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1321599 said:


> Can't got too many cars in there right nnow


Ok Good nuttin better than a good ol drunkin smash up derby in the yard!! I am sure Sully,Push,Pat,Aj Pabst,ME could move them after a few:drinkup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I should be home by next weekend....let's do a snow day soon


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1321848 said:


> Well I should be home by next weekend....let's do a snow day soon


Who are you? Do we know you? About time your coming home. I miss beeping at you!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

DIRISHMAN;1321612 said:


> Ok Good nuttin better than a good ol drunkin smash up derby in the yard!! I am sure Sully,Push,Pat,Aj Pabst,ME could move them after a few:drinkup


i haz cdl


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well I gots a CDL 2 with haz and Tanker


----------



## KJ Cramer

Whats that service magic cost a month or is it a percentage of each job? Is it worth it?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1321933 said:


> Who are you? Do we know you? About time your coming home. I miss beeping at you!


I've only been gone 7 weeks...

.


----------



## Innovative Snow

I've got CDL too can I play smash up derby


----------



## Midwest Pond

I don't have a CDL..... but I'm pretty sure I can play smash up derby


----------



## R&R Yard Design

There is no Derby with my cars. But I don't think that we can do bww in Tinley park what date works for you guys.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1322245 said:


> There is no Derby with my cars. But I don't think that we can do bww in Tinley park what date works for you guys.


do they have blue carpet?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I got blue spray paint. Lol


----------



## UnitedInc

Hay whats going on everyone im going to hang out here with you guys till it time to be merry!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Whats up United? Welcome. Good guys to talk to in hear. Well all of us but R& R. Stay away from him!


----------



## swtiih

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/55995/worst-of-winter-20112012-aimed.asp

Seems like everyone is starting to hear about the forecast for this winter.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

swtiih;1322682 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/55995/worst-of-winter-20112012-aimed.asp
> 
> Seems like everyone is starting to hear about the forecast for this winter.


I like!payup


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone have any experience with John Deere skids? Probably going to pull the trigger on this John Deere 250. Has cab, heat, 64hp, single speed.

I wanted to find a 2 speed, but in my budget I really can't beat the age/condition of this machine.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I thought you already jumped on that unit?


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1322717 said:


> I thought you already jumped on that unit?


I've been dragging my feet and trying to get the price down.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1322722 said:


> I've been dragging my feet and trying to get the price down.


Are you getting close to the price you told me you were gonna offer?


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1322726 said:


> Are you getting close to the price you told me you were gonna offer?


Sent you a text. Not too far off.


----------



## AJ 502

M & G needs to have My Sandals shaking & My fringed Jeans picking up Dust from the Bass coming thru the floor.
Pool Table is Good Also.

B-Dubs? I can watch TV at home.

R&R - 390 is Good.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok no bws. I got some other spots. Aj we can go there if you want.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Russ, to bad they shut down Squeeze Inn on 30 just east of Western. Good place we could have went to for "full" service!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What 390 is done. No way.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No, Squeeze Inn. I think its a Burrito shop now. About 10-15 years ago, it was a "full service" bar.


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1322790 said:


> What 390 is done. No way.


I will go where ever makes everyone Happy and where the most people show up.

Lets take this back over to networking...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You will hate the single speed in a very short pace....spend the extra on the 2 speed


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1322813 said:


> You will hate the single speed in a very short pace....spend the extra on the 2 speed


We have a 2 speed at the boat dealership, I know I'll miss it but I could manage for a season. Oh, and I won't be driving it.


----------



## ERWbuilders

^^ on the single speed....they SUCK for snow...dont ask how i know but i can garuntee that this winter (again) Anyone need subs in the lake mchenry co area...im open


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Psp, u go by arctic to day


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1322308 said:


> I got blue spray paint. Lol


so we can number your cars for the smash up derby?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1323324 said:


> Psp, u go by arctic to day


Sorry I couldn't make the Artic party. Worked till 7. Than I had Sully's shop party. Holy $h!t. What happens at his shop, stays at his shop! If not, I'd be in divorce court!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

erkoehler;1322705 said:


> Anyone have any experience with John Deere skids? Probably going to pull the trigger on this John Deere 250. Has cab, heat, 64hp, single speed.
> 
> I wanted to find a 2 speed, but in my budget I really can't beat the age/condition of this machine.


Erik, I ran a single speed deere in the blizzard and would not recommend it. I found that I never had enough speed going into a pile to stack it high. It's painstakingly slow.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1323640 said:


> Sorry I couldn't make the Artic party. Worked till 7. Than I had Sully's shop party. Holy $h!t. What happens at his shop, stays at his shop! If not, I'd be in divorce court!


Oh yeah. Good times. BTW, is it bad to get a rusty dart stuck in your leg? Because it happened to me at the party.


----------



## AJ 502

SullivanSeptic;1324382 said:


> Oh yeah. Good times. BTW, is it bad to get a rusty dart stuck in your leg? Because it happened to me at the party.


LOL.
Depends on if it was a YARD DART...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nah. Just a small dart. But funny as hell tho.


----------



## AJ 502

SullivanSeptic;1324397 said:


> Nah. Just a small dart. But funny as hell tho.


I can see you guys when it happened...
Holy Sh%%!!!! WTF!!!! WOW look at that!!

Just dangling out of your leg.

Who pulled it out?

Most importantly! Who threw it and why were you in the way?

*Sounds like a hell of a Party!!!!!*


----------



## SullivanSeptic

A buddy threw it. I put $200 on the wall and guys paid to throw darts. If they hit it, they win it. So my buddy was messing around to get my attention and threw one at me. Stuck in my calf. Not to bad, it just fell out. And yes it was a ridiculous party as usual.usual


----------



## AJ 502

U might want to run over and get a tetneus (sp?) shot.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah I know. I think I had one last year, but I gotta check with wife. I'm gonna probably go anyway. It hurt but was so funny I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Or you guys pulled out the Blow gun Darts again:laughing::laughing:


----------



## White Gardens

AJ 502;1324393 said:


> LOL.
> Depends on if it was a YARD DART...


That brings back memories!

....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

White Gardens;1324544 said:


> That brings back memories!
> 
> ....


2 Things White why dont you see about you and some off your guys coming down to our M&G on Nov 5 at BW's in Tinley Park off of I 80 and Harlem ave rt43)

Next Are the Yard Darts what you use to mark off where to dig Just like SULLY:laughing: Or did you just encounter a miss fired dart while at a drinking party???


----------



## AJ 502

White Gardens;1324544 said:


> That brings back memories!
> 
> ....


I cant believe we used to play with those.
Horse shoes have never been banned.

Now we have Bags filled with Pinto Beans...


----------



## erkoehler

Scored a snow ex 8500 salter tonight! Barely beat Sully too it.


----------



## the new boss 92

im kinda stumped, i have been looking around trying to find a nice roll off truck to start my own biz the spring. im not finding to much truck wise in illinois. can any one point me in the right direction? im trying to find something set up already that will be turn key, i dont want to add the lift. also has to be twin axles, air breaks, good lift 60 or 70k, not beat to hell, and run good. can anyone point me to a web site that has something use like this or some were abouts on trucks?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1325171 said:


> Scored a snow ex 8500 salter tonight! Barely beat Sully too it.


I guess my post was deleted. But I said "I hate u" to erik about that salter. But it was all in good fun. Just as a joke.


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1324586 said:


> 2 Things White why dont you see about you and some off your guys coming down to our M&G on Nov 5 at BW's in Tinley Park off of I 80 and Harlem ave rt43)
> 
> Next Are the Yard Darts what you use to mark off where to dig Just like SULLY:laughing: Or did you just encounter a miss fired dart while at a drinking party???


Might have to see if I can pull it off and come up to the Meet and Greet. It's about a 2 hour drive to Tinley park, luckily pretty much a strait shot on the interstate. I'll see if any of the central IL guys want to car-pool up there. That and I'm trying to get as much landscaping done this year. Been at it 7 days a week for the last 4 weeks making sure to have some cash flow going into winter. Only reason I'm home today is I'm fighting the flu.

As for the lawn darts..... No, didn't get impaled by one growing up. I just remember growing up around the age of 7 that a friend of mine still had a set that they never threw away and we would bust them out every now and then. Looking back on it, those things were literally deadly. Luckily never got nailed by one, but I'm sure everyone that knows me would say otherwise. :laughing:

At least with with horseshoes you would just suffer blunt force trauma rather than death. :salute:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Wow subbing is getting to be not worth it on Craigslist looking for subs in Indiana. $45-$55 an hour what is going on
I have hired a worker with a 2 wheel dodge ram to do 7 condos with a snow blower (mine) and my walk behind salter for $35.00 an hour anyone need help my truck has no work yet pm me


----------



## dieseld

the new boss 92;1325292 said:


> im kinda stumped, i have been looking around trying to find a nice roll off truck to start my own biz the spring. im not finding to much truck wise in illinois. can any one point me in the right direction? im trying to find something set up already that will be turn key, i dont want to add the lift. also has to be twin axles, air breaks, good lift 60 or 70k, not beat to hell, and run good. can anyone point me to a web site that has something use like this or some were abouts on trucks?


www.truckpaper.com is very good.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

If any body is looking for hours I am in need of 4-6 sidewalk guys.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok its getting colder guys TOMMOROW ONLY GONNA BE IIN THE MID 40'S ALL DAY


----------



## the new boss 92

dieseld;1325590 said:


> www.truckpaper.com is very good.


thanks bud im going to take a look nowThumbs Up


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1325643 said:


> If any body is looking for hours I am in need of 4-6 sidewalk guys.


I can shovel at least 4 - 6 guys worth.

So will you compensate me the money?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

For you i can pay you in beer


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Don't know about everybody else, but for mine and Sullys area, there is a chance of snow on Nov 2nd. Yes its 3 weeks out and looking at Accu Weather is like pissing in the wind, but its a good sign!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea rain does not help me right now.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

If it's going to snow in 3 weeks, people better get on the contract signing or I better find someone to work for this year as I haave a whopping 0 accounts already. Great.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1326104 said:


> Yea rain does not help me right now.


Rain doesn't help any of us!


Dodge Plow Pwr;1326176 said:


> If it's going to snow in 3 weeks, people better get on the contract signing or I better find someone to work for this year as I haave a whopping 0 accounts already. Great.


I'm still thinking we have plenty of time.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I hope so. I hate getting calls when it's snowing to plow. I would prefer to have a plan of attack prior to falling snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Don't we all. I'm sure there be be somebody that waits until the last minute. Always is.


----------



## BlackKnight07

Dodge Plow Pwr;1326176 said:


> If it's going to snow in 3 weeks, people better get on the contract signing or I better find someone to work for this year as I haave a whopping 0 accounts already. Great.


Don't feel bad, I'm in the same boat! After it snows then they will decide except I'm still not doing it for free, I'll let the plow sit and bust out the old snowplower. Thumbs Up


----------



## brianbrich1

Stoneing drives in the rain todayThumbs Up. Hey sully do you do the new home taps for Sanctuary Point to?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1326096 said:


> Don't know about everybody else, but for mine and Sullys area, there is a chance of snow on Nov 2nd. Yes its 3 weeks out and looking at Accu Weather is like pissing in the wind, but its a good sign!


Ok so what area do I live in then Butt Munch ,trouble maker beer drinkin, Dart throwin no good walkin the The Dog:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ok, fine. you and Olddog too! No beer, Ketel One tonight!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1326293 said:


> Ok, fine. you and Olddog too! No beer, Ketel One tonight!


:crying::crying: ok twist my arm and I 'LL drink K1 but prefer John PowersThumbs Up


----------



## snownice

erkoehler;1322826 said:


> We have a 2 speed at the boat dealership, I know I'll miss it but I could manage for a season. Oh, and I won't be driving it.


Just buy mine tight wad


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snownice;1326388 said:


> Just buy mine tight wad


What kind? Size? How much?


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1326428 said:


> What kind? Size? How much?


Bobcat s185, cab/heat, 250hrs, $22,500.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1326258 said:


> Stoneing drives in the rain todayThumbs Up. Hey sully do you do the new home taps for Sanctuary Point to?


No, I don't so them. Never bid on them before. If Graeffen Excavating is digging holes, then he usually handles them.


----------



## the new boss 92

rain and snow mixed for november 2nd, great chance for a good begining to the winter. i think we might be pushing before thanksgiving this year. possibly.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Dodge Plow Pwr;1326176 said:


> If it's going to snow in 3 weeks, people better get on the contract signing or I better find someone to work for this year as I haave a whopping 0 accounts already. Great.


Don't worry your not the only one in the sinking boat I am in the boat with you


----------



## mullis56

Does anyone know if snownice is Steve from Triton? If so I need my refund for undelivered salt please!


----------



## AJ 502

mullis56;1326517 said:


> Does anyone know if snownice is Steve from Triton? If so I need my refund for undelivered salt please!


http://www.plowsite.com/archive/index.php/t-3378.html

I think he from Barrington 60010.

The other guy Tritonsnowrem from Woodstock is 60098.

Could be. Same county?

Nice P.I.ing...


----------



## dieseld

What year is the bobcat?


----------



## mullis56

snownice - It is Steve Wickencamp he say's he is going to square me up! I'll keep you posted, I'm glad we can get this squared 14 months later! Thanks, Steve, I will confirm when I get refund!


----------



## AJ 502

mullis56;1326605 said:


> snownice - It is Steve Wickencamp he say's he is going to square me up! I'll keep you posted, I'm glad we can get this squared 14 months later! Thanks, Steve, I will confirm when I get refund!


Do I get A Finders Fee? LOL.

If So, Send It To R&R For My Shoveling Payments. LOL.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1326608 said:


> Do I get A Finders Fee? LOL.
> 
> If So, Send It To R&R For My Shoveling Payments. LOL.


Nope sending it to BW's for the Bar tab


----------



## erkoehler

mullis56;1326605 said:


> snownice - It is Steve Wickencamp he say's he is going to square me up! I'll keep you posted, I'm glad we can get this squared 14 months later! Thanks, Steve, I will confirm when I get refund!


I use Steve for all my salt, never had a problem in the past. I'm sure he'll get this squared away for you.


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1326626 said:


> Nope sending it to BW's for the Bar tab


Head Down.

OOOOK. LOL.


----------



## AJ 502

erkoehler;1326631 said:


> I use Steve for all my salt, never had a problem in the past. I'm sure he'll get this squared away for you.


You guys are all in different directions.
Miles apart.

You all sure he is the one?
Unless he franchises.


----------



## AJ 502

Wow Cant be there Guys!!!!!!

My Sons First College Wrestling Tournament Is That Day! 2 + 2 = 4 Just happened>
The Big FFFFFFF Word Comes To Mind. Plus, ing. Plus Bull, Sh$$!!!

Oh Well, have a great time Gentlemen...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ you won't be able to make the M&G at BW's on NOV 5??????:crying: OWTF


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1326659 said:


> AJ you won't be able to make the M&G at BW's on NOV 5??????:crying: OWTF


From what I understand "Away" in Michigan.

*Wow Talk About Small World.

12/03/11 Against Triton College...*


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1326668 said:


> From what I understand "Away" in Michigan.
> 
> *Wow Talk About Small World.
> 
> 12/03/11 Against Triton College...*


Hey I went to triton college,Good school


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1326515 said:


> Don't worry your not the only one in the sinking boat I am in the boat with you


Then grab a damn bucket and get busy.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dodge Plow Pwr;1326819 said:


> Then grab a damn bucket and get busy.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Dodge Plow Pwr;1326176 said:


> If it's going to snow in 3 weeks, people better get on the contract signing or I better find someone to work for this year as I haave a whopping 0 accounts already. Great.


Not us. Contracts are coming in like crazy. Just got two more signed this morning. We are pretty close to being completely booked up. I'm going to look at a new skid steer today and a vbox tomorrow.


----------



## the new boss 92

wow sully seems like every year your expanding like crazy just from reading your post's!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Trying to. I think we about doubled this year. I have some other accounts that a buddy of mine gave me, but I think I might have to turn them down this year. Too much work. But we will see. We don't have routes planned out yet, so we may be able to fit a few more in. Gotta figure it all out this weekend.


----------



## the new boss 92

nice good work, you and eric are always talking about getting new accounts and cool new shyt to play with in the winter months.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

the new boss 92;1326873 said:


> nice good work, you and eric are always talking about getting new accounts and cool new shyt to play with in the winter months.


Yeah but the toys cost money. That's the down side


----------



## snowguys

Hey EK nice cl post


----------



## snowguys

Do you have a PLOW TRUCK? Do you want to turn it into a CASH MACHINE? We need subs to snow plow our Residential/ Commercial accounts in the NW suburbs. We offer $55 per hour. If you are hardworking, available odd hours and have your own PLOW TRUCK call Karen at 847-721-5**2. Hurry! 


WoW i thought i was paying on the low side $60-65.00 a hour cash for a first year driver


----------



## erkoehler

snowguys;1326929 said:


> Hey EK nice cl post


Hasn't done a damn thing..........


----------



## dieseld

Holy low pay! If you have any extras send em over my way!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So who will win the WS.









Not that I care


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1326876 said:


> Yeah but the toys cost money. That's the down side


TOO MUCH MONEY!:realmad:


----------



## the new boss 92

SullivanSeptic;1326876 said:


> Yeah but the toys cost money. That's the down side


yea but the machines im sure make you money all year round not just in the winter, the plows and salters not so much. anyways you guys are doing a good job and have nice looking stuff.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1327035 said:


> So who will win the WS.
> 
> Not that I care


Whose in it? As you can see, I don't care either. I go with the Florida Marlins!


----------



## WilliamOak

I'm just glad the brewers lost, going to school in WI sucks when the brewers and packers are good and the cubs still suck.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ and the Bears!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

WilliamOak;1327094 said:


> I'm just glad the brewers lost, going to school in WI sucks when the brewers and packers are good and the cubs still suck.


Don't worry I was talking mad sh*t last night in milwaukee about the brewers. God I love heckling


----------



## AJ 502

My Nephew is Ranked # 6 in the nation of Top College Prospects at 133lbs.
Projected to go to U of I.

I think he ends up at Oklahoma with John Smith.

Cant wait to see where my Sophmore Son ends up. Same Caliber as Nephew.

I feel the snow coming soon.
Remember I got Halloween as the first snow fall. LOL.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yeah And I picked November 23

Hey Sully You ought to haul Liquid Calcium Chloride with your tanker and Sell it and put a plow on the Six WheelerThumbs Up along with a Great Big VBOX Spreader.....Thumbs Up Whatya thinkpayup


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Id like to run the six wheeler with a salter and plow. I've been looking into it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice ill get a deal on a nice Used 13 footer from IDOTThumbs Up


----------



## erkoehler

Just missed the IDOT auction earlier this week.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yepo I know that but I still have freinds in places there............... if you want somthingThumbs Up


----------



## erkoehler

DIRISHMAN;1327400 said:


> Yepo I know that but I still have freinds in places there............... if you want somthingThumbs Up


I'll take a compact loader for under 10k or a wheel loader for 10-15k.

payuppayup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey EK how about a 1972 OSHKOSH 4x4 with a 13ft fixed and a 8ft wing attachment with a tail gate spreaderThumbs Up


----------



## erkoehler

DIRISHMAN;1327403 said:


> Hey EK how about a 1972 OSHKOSH 4x4 with a 13ft fixed and a 8ft wing attachment with a tail gate spreaderThumbs Up


Does it come with a contract for 20 miles of roadway too?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1327405 said:


> Does it come with a contract for 20 miles of roadway too?


:laughing::laughing: NO ONLY BOAT LAUNCHES


----------



## SullivanSeptic

How much for a salter.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Anyone have the ipad2
I have some questions


----------



## DIRISHMAN

All seriousness Sully you want a salter??? Tailgate or vbox and Ek Ill make a call Tommorow and get some info for a possible used loader they had acouple of smaller Case end loaders for sale awhile back I'll let ya all know tommorow or MondayThumbs Up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I am interested. A tailgater for the big dump would be great if I found a deal


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dennis I might want a small wheel loader to call me Friday.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

where is the snow........:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## AJ 502

Reliable Snow and Ice;1327488 said:


> where is the snow........:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


It'll be here on Halloween. Supposed to frost Up Tonight.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not yet please. Still have some serious preparations to do still.


----------



## ERWbuilders

wednesday night well, early thursday morning around 5am had a few flakes coming down with that rain out in the wauconda area...dont understand that one but first snowfall?


----------



## ERWbuilders

yup...cold long wet winter


----------



## the new boss 92

this winter is going to drag ass, ever sence its started getting dark early feels like the nights are growing longer and the days shorter.


----------



## WilliamOak

And daylight savings isn't even here yet!


----------



## the new boss 92

thats the worst part


----------



## ERWbuilders

yea...we are definatly gunna put some hours in thats for sure


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I still need to get the plow mount onto my truck


----------



## ERWbuilders

i wish i was at that step...i still need to drop the motor in rebuild the trans rerun wires for lights install a clutch pedal lengthin my rear driveshaft and shorten the front...new carrier bearing and ujoints on the rear shaft...then swap fuel tanks and fix a brake line....and i have no time to do it lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

I need to install a windshield wiper.....lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

Nice Midwest....jackass lol


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Midwest Pond;1328212 said:


> I need to install a windshield wiper.....lol


i need a new windshield


----------



## the new boss 92

pasbt did you end up getting that job? still selling your blade?


----------



## Snow Commandor

I still need to get my mold bord sand blasted and painted.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1328331 said:


> pasbt did you end up getting that job? still selling your blade?


have not got a job, and were keeping the plow. looks like i might be going some where snowy


----------



## ultimate plow

ERWbuilders;1328179 said:


> i wish i was at that step...i still need to drop the motor in rebuild the trans rerun wires for lights install a clutch pedal lengthin my rear driveshaft and shorten the front...new carrier bearing and ujoints on the rear shaft...then swap fuel tanks and fix a brake line....and i have no time to do it lol


I wouldnt be able to sleep at night


----------



## ERWbuilders

ultimate plow;1328834 said:


> I wouldnt be able to sleep at night


OMG...you have no idea man, im so stressed right now, work is very limited its hard to balance the budget with rent n bills plus get the truck done before it snows otherwise im sol on my plow accounts...ive been working on the new tail housing on my trans which btw...any ford tranny guys out there...i split the syncros on a ZF5-S42 manual and i cant get the top half to go in with the detent springs...they keep popping out and im tired of spending hours looking around the garage for the balls lol...going on 3 days now in the same spot any info would be appretiated!...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Anyone using a iPad or iPad 2 which weather apps are any good there is only 750 free apps in weather for free which one ....
There is a really good app for measuring lots and sidewalks with gps I love that one
Thanks


----------



## bobcat s-160

Looks like a good one for uspayup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

bobcat s-160;1329307 said:


> Looks like a good one for uspayup
> 
> View attachment 101435


I DIDN'T KNOW SNOWWAY BUILT A CLEAR PLOW FOR THE BOBCAT:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1329181 said:


> Anyone using a iPad or iPad 2 which weather apps are any good there is only 750 free apps in weather for free which one ....
> There is a really good app for measuring lots and sidewalks with gps I love that one
> Thanks


RJS what is the app called that measures the lot?


----------



## Midwest Pond

I use my iPad app in the snow..... when there is snow I drop my iPad into it, if I can't see the iPad..I plow the driveway


----------



## bobcat s-160

DIRISHMAN;1329313 said:


> I DIDN'T KNOW SNOWWAY BUILT A CLEAR PLOW FOR THE BOBCAT:laughing::laughing:


Its a new model I'm testing


----------



## DIRISHMAN

bobcat s-160;1329389 said:


> Its a new model I'm testing


Wow So Hows the testing going ?  Notice the positive down pressure works realy well can see the pavement:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1329372 said:


> I use my iPad app in the snow..... when there is snow I drop my iPad into it, if I can't see the iPad..I plow the driveway


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

whats the story about bww and club 390? Lady friend is down for both


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Bring her with. The more the better. It's still on.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Hambrick & Co.;1329346 said:


> RJS what is the app called that measures the lot?


Measure map pro


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Midwest Pond;1329372 said:


> I use my iPad app in the snow..... when there is snow I drop my iPad into it, if I can't see the iPad..I plow the driveway


LOL Midwest if you had the iPad 2 and had your location service on you could of found it....Lol


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1329605 said:


> Measure map pro


Crap that app is $33.00!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1329823 said:


> Crap that app is $33.00!


http://www.acme.com/planimeter/

try this one.....its free


----------



## tls22

hi....enjoy the weather...its the only weather u got


----------



## the new boss 92

timmy whens the first snow fall going to happen?


----------



## tls22

the new boss 92;1329860 said:


> timmy whens the first snow fall going to happen?


I would say first week of december......might get some token flakes before then...but workable snow will be december 1st-10th frame


----------



## 1olddogtwo

she gone.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

tls22;1329893 said:


> I would say first week of december......might get some token flakes before then...but workable snow will be december 1st-10th frame


Hey TLS Welcome back Glad to see ya hope you had a great summer .SO you all ready to get a work out this Season


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK oldogg Congrates on the sale who bought it so one down in Tennessee where you where pull carpet? or allied scrap metal:laughing: so are you coming to the M&G on the 5th at BW's in tinley Park???????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1330115 said:


> OK oldogg Congrates on the sale who bought it so one down in Tennessee where you where pull carpet? or allied scrap metal:laughing: so are you coming to the M&G on the 5th at BW's in tinley Park???????


local sale to a fellow member, and yes to the Nov 5th if I'm in town.

I'm leaving for Louisville KY in the AM for the GIE EXPO and maybe the BoSS party


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1330120 said:


> local sale to a fellow member, and yes to the Nov 5th if I'm in town.
> 
> I'm leaving for Louisville KY in the AM for the GIE EXPO and maybe the BoSS party


So you got the new 9.5 Boss Vee ordered???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's red

it's a vee

and the deal was good for all


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Is it a 9'6" Western Vee? Just a guess! So did the Wideout look better on a Chevy?


----------



## WilliamOak

Sully buy it??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think we will all find out real soon!Thumbs Up


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat text me when you get down here I'm leaving at noon.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1330152 said:


> Pat text me when you get down here I'm leaving at noon.


Where ya goin


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1330164 said:


> Where ya goin





1olddogtwo;1330120 said:


> local sale to a fellow member, and yes to the Nov 5th if I'm in town.
> 
> I'm leaving for Louisville KY in the AM for the GIE EXPO and maybe the BoSS party


............


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1330152 said:


> Pat text me when you get down here I'm leaving at noon.


will do....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

WilliamOak;1330136 said:


> Sully buy it??


I have no idea what your talking about! :whistling:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1330200 said:


> I have no idea what your talking about! :whistling:


Hey Sully can we paint a new face on the front of it????? Congrats


----------



## SullivanSeptic

How about a big Irish Clover on it. Or maybe paint it gold to match Notre Dame's Golden Dome


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1330219 said:


> How about a big Irish Clover on it. Or maybe paint it gold to match Notre Dame's Golden Dome


How about when wings are fully open it says Pog ma thone':laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midnight is approaching fast and the warranty is quickly running out

An extended warranty is available with only a few exclusion such as plowing snow,using below 32F and using as a battering ram.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So how much payup payup for the extened DOGG WARRENTY????


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1330236 said:


> Midnight is approaching fast and the warranty is quickly running out
> 
> An extended warranty is available with only a few exclusion such as plowing snow,using below 32F and using as a battering ram.


Well I am screwed then. I will for sure put the battering ram part to the test.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1330236 said:


> Midnight is approaching fast and the warranty is quickly running out
> 
> An extended warranty is available with only a few exclusion such as plowing snow,using below 32F and using as a battering ram.


Warranty? If Western saw either one of you plow, they would NOT warranty $h!t.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I heard that

Russ, 

I will text you after I pick up my truck from ford, u going to the Boss party???


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Hambrick & Co.;1329823 said:


> Crap that app is $33.00!


It's $33.00 but very well worth it


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

TLS we had some words in the past season.......I was missed informed by a certain member on here long story short I went to bat for him and I was the fall guy.......
I hope you accept my apology


----------



## AJ 502

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1330395 said:


> TLS we had some words in the past season.......I was missed informed by a certain member on here long story short I went to bat for him and I was the fall guy.......
> I hope you accept my apology


WassssssUpp Vato Rj
Naot aogaoin.
Good luck this season. LOL...


----------



## ERWbuilders

AJ 502;1330456 said:


> WassssssUpp Vato Rj
> Naot aogaoin.
> Good luck this season. LOL...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

Wed and Thursday...looks like cool canadian air coming in according to unskilling


----------



## AJ 502

http://heraldnews.suntimes.com/news/8406511-418/plainfield-oks-snow-removal-contracts.html

Plainfield gets the the handouts.
$35,000 - $37,000 for some "Emergency Clean - Up"!!!!!!!

*Anyone Know Anyone In Plainfield?????*


----------



## AJ 502

ERWbuilders;1330464 said:


> Wed and Thursday...looks like cool canadian air coming in according to unskilling


Hey Eric I have been saying Halloween Snow...

No Leaves on the ground for the kids to Shuffle Thru As They Trick-or-treat...
Only Slush.

Man My 6 Year Old IS Gonna Be Bundled Up!!!!!!!!

Glad Its Not Gonna Rain Like In The Past.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

AJ 502;1330456 said:


> WassssssUpp Vato Rj
> Naot aogaoin.
> Good luck this season. LOL...


good luck to you to and everyone

we are going to need it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Guys DENVER is getting hammered right now with SNOOOOWWWW!!!!!! They said they were gonna measure it by the foot in the hills:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Anyone Looking for a diesel tech, Factory trained for Internationals? Starting to have second thoughts about moving away.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Don't move then you can't party with me.


----------



## ERWbuilders

PabstBlueRibbon;1330758 said:


> Anyone Looking for a diesel tech, Factory trained for Internationals? Starting to have second thoughts about moving away.


How much you want to wire up my 7.3L powerstroke and put the front end back together.....Im up in antioch


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1330763 said:


> Don't move then you can't party with me.


Hire me russ, then it will be one big party



ERWbuilders;1331200 said:


> How much you want to wire up my 7.3L powerstroke and put the front end back together.....Im up in antioch


whats wrong with the wiring and what's out of the front end?


----------



## AJ 502

PabstBlueRibbon;1330758 said:


> Anyone Looking for a diesel tech, Factory trained for Internationals? Starting to have second thoughts about moving away.


My sons Vtec b18 isnt kicking in. (oil is fine)
Plus he needs the camber 4corners done. Rear real bad.
Plus window track is off a little.
Call me tomorrow after 4 pm.

I do the majority of his and my stuff for the cars or I have a side job mechanic in Yorkville but he lost his place.

630.392.0570 AJ


----------



## ERWbuilders

PabstBlueRibbon;1331253 said:


> Hire me russ, then it will be one big party
> 
> whats wrong with the wiring and what's out of the front end?


Wiring is off and the whole front clip is off, core support radiator lights trim, everything except the quarter panels...Install trans, transfer case..id do it myself but i have no time so im looking for a price for someone to do it and well..ur cert in internationals so i figured you know what your doing with a 7.3 and dont you have a f250? OBS? so im assuming you know what needs to be put together


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

ERWbuilders;1331308 said:


> Wiring is off and the whole front clip is off, core support radiator lights trim, everything except the quarter panels...Install trans, transfer case..id do it myself but i have no time so im looking for a price for someone to do it and well..ur cert in internationals so i figured you know what your doing with a 7.3 and dont you have a f250? OBS? so im assuming you know what needs to be put together


Whole lot of assuming going on in that sentance. Just sayin.


----------



## the new boss 92

^ lol my though exsactly


----------



## the new boss 92

Does any one have 2 decent 265/75/16 d or e load range they are looking to unload?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

the new boss 92;1331674 said:


> Does any one have 2 decent 265/75/16 d or e load range they are looking to unload?


No, but I have a decent set of 245/75/16 Load E tires available. They are all mounted on the stock Chevy steel rims which are available too. I am just looking to get these out of my shop. So if anyone wants the set cheap, let me know.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Hambrick & Co.;1331459 said:


> Whole lot of assuming going on in that sentance. Just sayin.


Its a mess it sounds like I don't like putting something together that I didn't take apart. Just asking for trouble


----------



## erkoehler

PabstBlueRibbon;1331973 said:


> Its a mess it sounds like I don't like putting something together that I didn't take apart. Just asking for trouble


Every mechanics line when they just don't want to do it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

for your viewing enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/user/1olddogtwo?feature=mhee#p/a/u/2/ZhUMjhnkS4U

http://www.youtube.com/user/1olddogtwo?feature=mhee#p/a/u/1/cakdpnNor7A

http://www.youtube.com/user/1olddogtwo?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/h6e9Uph4pZQ

and yes that's my 2011 Shudder Duty with the free coffee shaker option.


----------



## swtiih

1olddogtwo;1332092 said:


> for your viewing enjoy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/1olddogtwo?feature=mhee#p/a/u/2/ZhUMjhnkS4U
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/1olddogtwo?feature=mhee#p/a/u/1/cakdpnNor7A
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/1olddogtwo?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/h6e9Uph4pZQ
> 
> and yes that's my 2011 Shudder Duty with the free coffee shaker option.


whats with all the shakes


----------



## ERWbuilders

i get it...no one likes money lol...even an hourly rate


----------



## erkoehler

What's the dealer have to say about the "shake"?


----------



## AJ 502

swtiih;1332151 said:


> whats with all the shakes


Wow!

We had a truck at Wagner way back in 01 that did that.
Crazy feeling out of control.

Now we have an 09 at work that does it.

Dealers cant figure it out at all.

Been rebuilt 3 times.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Holy damn! I love/loved my Fords but have never had anything like that death wobble. The dealer would need to have that fixed asap or hello GM. Any idea the cause?


----------



## metallihockey88

Geez great. Just picked up my 2011 diesel f250 on Wednesday. That what I gotta look forward to? Lol hope they figure it out, that's unbelievable


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm chalking it up to "operator error". Or maybe that ford doesn't like having a plow hanging off the front end. WEAK! Hahahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well if u google "ford death wobble" you'll get a better idea on want I'm talking about. Any straight axle truck can have it, fords are more likely to get it I guess. This is the first 2011 that I heard of getting something like it. 

This is my 8th super duty since 99, I never had anything like this before, its been crazy driving the last 6-7 weeks. I had a ford dealer look at in NY, those guys were some backwood hillbillys.

Anyways the local ford dealer put a new steering shock as well as truck shocks on it. Its still not a 100% so its getting new tires today. The truck has 32000 miles and will be traded in, in the spring.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It was time for a new one anyways!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

pushin 2 please;1332415 said:


> it was time for a new one anyways!


f450 kr......


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

erkoehler;1331975 said:


> Every mechanics line when they just don't want to do it.


more like I don't have the time. Getting anything done when your doing school and 2 jobs is nothing short of a miracle. And if I do take a job with an International Dealer I wont be around much longer.


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1332428 said:


> more like I don't have the time. Getting anything done when your doing school and 2 jobs is nothing short of a miracle. And if I do take a job with an International Dealer I wont be around much longer.


Yea luckily you dodged the egr delete on my old truck. Don't worry though, ill find something on the new truck for you to do to work off your debts


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Working with Ford right now for them to buy back my 2011 F-350. It has done it since new and now still only has 16K on it in over a years driving. They get one more chance Monday to fix it and then it belongs to Ford again....
Love the power but the shakles gotta go. Looks like I will heading back to Dodge...


----------



## affekonig

^ Why not try a GM? No shakes, comfy ride, more power... 

I've had the death wobble in a few Jeeps and a few Fords with the TTB front axle. Actually, the Cherokee I have now had it until I mounted the Winterforce tires (had Goodyear RTS). I won't even begin to suggest anything to repair it, but I do know that full IFS trucks don't ever seem to have the issue...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

metallihockey88;1332435 said:


> Yea luckily you dodged the egr delete on my old truck. Don't worry though, ill find something on the new truck for you to do to work off your debts


want the trailer back i still got it lol and can you stop by and rod out some sinks and tubs


----------



## DIRISHMAN

affekonig;1332598 said:


> ^ Why not try a GM? No shakes, comfy ride, more power...
> 
> I've had the death wobble in a few Jeeps and a few Fords with the TTB front axle. Actually, the Cherokee I have now had it until I mounted the Winterforce tires (had Goodyear RTS). I won't even begin to suggest anything to repair it, but I do know that full IFS trucks don't ever seem to have the issue...


Hey affekonig Did you ever sell your bronco??? JW Dmac


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1332092 said:


> for your viewing enjoy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/1olddogtwo?feature=mhee#p/a/u/2/ZhUMjhnkS4U
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/1olddogtwo?feature=mhee#p/a/u/1/cakdpnNor7A
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/1olddogtwo?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/h6e9Uph4pZQ
> 
> and yes that's my 2011 Shudder Duty with the free coffee shaker option.


Thats the Truck sayin PLEASE NO MORE SHOPPING CARTS !!!!! PLEASE!!!!:laughing:

Commonley know as the shopping cart shake:laughing::laughing: It's getting close to that time of season again and it's havin FLASH BACKS


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well I my have a good winter after all. Hopefully I win this bid


----------



## ultimate plow

Trac bar? ....


----------



## affekonig

Yeah, I gave the Bronco away over the summer and have regretted it since. That really was a very nice truck, especially for the money compared to what other people are asking for garbage on craigslist. Anyway, yup, the Bronco is gone. I've been messing around with one small truck and one bigger truck the past two years and decided to run two small trucks this year, so I bought a Tacoma and I'll be setting that up soon.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

affekonig;1332725 said:


> Yeah, I gave the Bronco away over the summer and have regretted it since. That really was a very nice truck, especially for the money compared to what other people are asking for garbage on craigslist. Anyway, yup, the Bronco is gone. I've been messing around with one small truck and one bigger truck the past two years and decided to run two small trucks this year, so I bought a Tacoma and I'll be setting that up soon.


Well that sucks, I had a 72 bronco and an 89 both 302 and regret geting rid of both even though at the time I needed the money

Wish it was us gettin the snow insted of the east coast today into tommorow.

What you gonna put on the Tacoma???


----------



## erkoehler

Going to be working on getting this rig ready for the season  Has a 7.5's Hiniker plow, may run it for a season if I can't find a deal on a Boss plow before late November.

-Tires
-Mirrors
-U-joints
-Tune Up
-Install snowex v-box on flatbed.


----------



## WilliamOak

Looks familiar! Lol


----------



## erkoehler

Going through some old pictures on the camera. This is one of my favorites from the blizzard..........


----------



## brianbrich1

Sully i got your pm ill give you a call later today


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well EK I am sure we will have more PICS Like that this season Hopefully if there PREDICTIONS are correct .Just so Pic's O EAST COAST !!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1332418 said:


> f450 kr......


New F450? Nice. Well that would mean you need a new light bar as well. New truck, new light bar. Let me know when you want me to pick it up. I'll be in your neighborhood today!


----------



## erkoehler

Got a couple pics from TLS out in Jersey, the snow is sticking and he has his blade on ready to go!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1333386 said:


> New F450? Nice. Well that would mean you need a new light bar as well. New truck, new light bar. Let me know when you want me to pick it up. I'll be in your neighborhood today!


You forgot one newHORNS]


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1333402 said:


> Got a couple pics from TLS out in Jersey, the snow is sticking and he has his blade on ready to go!


Just seen Pics of SNOW in PA Comin down steadyThumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, his horns are much louder but mine are enough to get me in all sorts of trouble!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Erik, you got pics and you haven't fowarded them to me?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1333409 said:


> Yes, his horns are much louder but mine are enough to get me in all sorts of trouble!


:laughing::laughing: Thats Because Your Middle name is TROUBLE:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Shhhhhhhh!


----------



## WilliamOak

Looks like they're gonna be droppin the blades in joisey


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1333439 said:


> Shhhhhhhh![
> 
> uummmhhhuuuummmm


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WilliamOak;1333441 said:


> Looks like they're gonna be droppin the blades in joisey


Oh yeah baby They got 4 to 12 comin!!!!! Heavey wet STUFF


----------



## R&R Yard Design

They can have that stuff.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I agree. Not ready for it yet. A couple more weeks then, BRING IT!


----------



## affekonig

4-12" on wet snow is the last thing I want right now. Amen, they can have it. 

I've had a unimount setup for a Tacoma in the garage for a while now. I traded an 80-91 Ford setup for it in the hopes that I would never own another Ford of that vintage. I found a nice Tacoma right after I sold the Bronco, so I bought it and have been driving it around a bit this summer. It's a 97 ext cab, V6 with a 5 speed and 73k original miles. I'll get some pictures up one of these days.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

putting the mount on tomorrow and doing a fluid change and pressure test next week


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

They can have it? I agree? Must be nice to have money like R & R and Sully. Me? I'm ready. Bring it at anytime!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Are we still on for nov 5 ?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yes Nov 5th as long as there is no snow.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I have a question off topic 
What is the square footage a bobcat can do an hour also a front end loader


----------



## AJ 502

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1333684 said:


> I have a question off topic
> What is the square footage a bobcat can do an hour also a front end loader


5280 feet in a mile. Bobcat 7 (+/-) miles per hour. So you can do 7 (+/-)miles in an hour.

Front End Loader 22 - 33 mph.

I guess it depends on how square the lot is.

Lol.
*Depends on inches and how many passes. Curbs, Cars, location of piles. Next to sidewalks. Back drag sidewalks.

How much snow is falling when you are plowing.*


----------



## erkoehler

8ft pusher is 1-1.5 acres per hr.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

what going off topic.... yeah that never happens here...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1334083 said:


> what going off topic.... yeah that never happens here...


NOPE NEVER:laughing::laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Thank you guys


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

When do you guys think we will get our first plowable snow fall


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

OLDDOGG, I just dropped my truck off at the dealer for the "fix" of the shakes. They informed me that the lady at Ford I was working with QUIT last Wednesday and turned my ticket in as COMPLETE!!!!!!!!!!!! WTH??? It is not anywhere completed. I told the dealer not to even call me until it was done RIGHT this time.


----------



## Midwest Pond

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1334978 said:


> When do you guys think we will get our first plowable snow fall


What is... more than 2 inches..... I'll take Famous Explorers for 300 Alex

.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dodge Plow Pwr;1335025 said:


> OLDDOGG, I just dropped my truck off at the dealer for the "fix" of the shakes. They informed me that the lady at Ford I was working with QUIT last Wednesday and turned my ticket in as COMPLETE!!!!!!!!!!!! WTH??? It is not anywhere completed. I told the dealer not to even call me until it was done RIGHT this time.


They replaced the steering stabilizer and the shocks, it was better. I replace the tires and its like new again. I had the crappy 20in michelin. They looked fine,( other then half the theads were worn out) balanced out fine. I hated those tires, I got the goodyear AT/S

My new plow should be here tomorrow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1333386 said:


> New F450? Nice. Well that would mean you need a new light bar as well. New truck, new light bar. Let me know when you want me to pick it up. I'll be in your neighborhood today!


nice try, I did at some new red lights to the backrack......


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Midwest Pond;1335237 said:


> What is... more than 2 inches..... I'll take Famous Explorers for 300 Alex
> 
> Lol you know what I mean


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1335261 said:


> nice try, I did at some new red lights to the backrack......


Nice try? I just thought since I've bought you a couple cups of Dunkin, you won't mind!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

1olddogtwo;1335258 said:


> They replaced the steering stabilizer and the shocks, it was better. I replace the tires and its like new again. I had the crappy 20in michelin. They looked fine,( other then half the theads were worn out) balanced out fine. I hated those tires, I got the goodyear AT/S
> 
> They have done all of that too. My truck has done this since day 1. I would bet $$$ that it is the rear axle or something in it that is my trucks problem.Day 2 and no call yet... Hmmmmm I think they cannot find a cure.
> 
> Also, M&G on the 5th? Where is this at?


----------



## crazyskier537

Hey guys, I need some advice. I posted this in the "Bidding" forum, but I didn't get any responses with numbers. 

What would YOU charge for a 9000 square foot property (two small lots) for 2-4", 4-6" and 6-8"? No salting or sanding. Lots are pretty simple. I will probably be doing them with few two stage snow blowers. It should take me 1 or 2 hours I think. 

Please help me out! I am supposed to send this guy my contract and an estimate today. These are the numbers I came up with-

2-4" $200 
4-6" $350
6-8" $400 
8-10" $500
10-12" $600
$50 per additional inch after 12"

Is this to high or to low?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That is a very vague request. Lots of variables. Any obstacles in lots, areas to put snow, etc. Maybe a google maps pick of lot would help. And you are only using two stage blowers for this?


----------



## crazyskier537

SullivanSeptic;1336253 said:


> That is a very vague request. Lots of variables. Any obstacles in lots, areas to put snow, etc. Maybe a google maps pick of lot would help. And you are only using two stage blowers for this?


If it turns out to be impossible to do with blowers, I could have a plow installed on my 98 XJ Jeep with a few days notice.

Here is the thread that I have the pic in. There is also an extended description of the property. It is easy. There are LOTS of places to push snow, almost endless. lol

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=127380


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Dude, that's way too much reading for me. Either way you need a plow. And there is no way that takes 1-2 hours. That lot should take 20 mins tops. So price it based on the time it takes you.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh yeah. Do you carry insurance? I would assume they will want it with workmans comp


----------



## crazyskier537

No. I'm in high-school. I said 1- 2 hours with a couple blowers.

How do my prices sound?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

They sound high. Your doing it with blowers. You have no overhead. Did you say no to the insurance part? Its your butt if someone slips and falls. You have to have insurance


----------



## crazyskier537

Can they even do anything to me if there is a slip and fall incident? I'm pretty sure I couldn't get insurance even if I wanted to. 
How drastically should I reduce my above prices?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im not trying to be a jerk but for those prices and the type of service you will do, I would just go buy two snowblowers and hire 2 kids to do it. Pay them $10 per hour and then have 2 blowers for myself.


----------



## crazyskier537

I would be the kid doing it for $10 per hour lol. Ill come up with a different price breakdown and post it. I realize my first suggestion was very high. I will probably do something like start from $75 for 2-4 and then rise by 50 for two inch increments. 

Yes, you're being a jerk, but I'm also asking very stupid questions about something that looks unrealistically large for me to handle lol. Its all good. Thanks for the help. You're the only one that told me anything about my rates. Without you I probably would have sent that email with my first prices.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1336400 said:


> Im not trying to be a jerk but for those prices and the type of service you will do, I would just go buy two snowblowers and hire 2 kids to do it. Pay them $10 per hour and then have 2 blowers for myself.


Hey Ryan, I should have your parts in tomorrow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Don't worry about him being a jerk. He can't help it. Its him!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1336419 said:


> So your saying 2 blow's for 10 dollars an hour? sounds good to me !!!!!


I could say something but I KNOW it will be removed. So in that case, I have 10 bucks!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Then u need to bring it to the golf outing!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1336420 said:


> Don't worry about him being a jerk. He can't help it. Its him!


ouch........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1336426 said:


> Then u need to bring it to the golf outing!


Beer cart???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, beer cart. We will just go with that


----------



## crazyskier537

Looks like I started a ****storm. Sorry I guess lol.

Lets start over. There is a lot half a mile from your house. There are two snowblowers on the lot. God sends an angel to you, to inform you that you must remove the snow off this lot, otherwise there will be another great flood. Your boat is out of gas, so you have no choice but to comply. God then says, how much will you do this lot for? You proceed to give him an estimate. Since he is God, and his finances are tough, you give him a good price. This lot is divided into two by concrete barriers. You must do both sides.

How much do you do the lot for?

EDIT- Both lots are 4500 Square Feet. Since I have an A in math, I can add that together for you. The total square footage is 9,000.


----------



## erkoehler

Your not going to get much more of an answer. Keep in mind your "the guy" most of us are battling. Commercial lots are not maintained by snow blowers.

If your in high school that means your under age. Someone slips and falls going through your lot, now they're after your parents who allowed a minor to create an unsafe lot/walkway. How would you feel if they lost their home? 

Insurance is not a joke or something to be taken lightly.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

THANK YOU! Well put.


----------



## crazyskier537

erkoehler;1336543 said:


> Your not going to get much more of an answer. Keep in mind your "the guy" most of us are battling. Commercial lots are not maintained by snow blowers.
> 
> If your in high school that means your under age. Someone slips and falls going through your lot, now they're after your parents who allowed a minor to create an unsafe lot/walkway. How would you feel if they lost their home?
> 
> Insurance is not a joke or something to be taken lightly.


Would it really go that far? I mean I realize it COULD happen, but aren't the chances so slim that it shouldn't be a factor? It's like not driving a car because you could lose your life.

If I should get insurance, how should I go about doing it. What kind of an expense are we talking? I hear limited liability is like $3000. If so, there is no way I could do that. I dont even make that much in a year.

How are slip and falls different on commercials from slip and falls on residentials? Whats the difference between the kid doing the $10 driveway, and the kid doing the $100 dollar lot? Is there more liability and risk invloved? If not, than no kid should be helping their neighbors shovel their steps, since the kid's parent's may lose their home. Please tell me if I have this backwards.

You guys are winning me over I guess. I'm starting to think this is a little more than I bargained for. What should I do at this point? Just tell the guy i'm not intrested? I made the commitment, but he didn't sign the contract yet. I havent even sent it to him.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

crazyskier537;1336553 said:


> Would it really go that far? I mean I realize it COULD happen, but aren't the chances so slim that it shouldn't be a factor? It's like not driving a car because you could lose your life.
> 
> If I should get insurance, how should I go about doing it. What kind of an expense are we talking? I hear limited liability is like $3000. If so, there is no way I could do that. I dont even make that much in a year.
> 
> How are slip and falls different on commercials from slip and falls on residentials? Whats the difference between the kid doing the $10 driveway, and the kid doing the $100 dollar lot? Is there more liability and risk invloved? If not, than no kid should be helping their neighbors shovel their steps, since the kid's parent's may lose their home. Please tell me if I have this backwards.
> 
> You guys are winning me over I guess. I'm starting to think this is a little more than I bargained for. What should I do at this point? Just tell the guy i'm not intrested? I made the commitment, but he didn't sign the contract yet. I havent even sent it to him.


This kid is a accident waiting to happened 
I bet you don't even salt


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I would stay with drive ways for now just to be safe.


----------



## WilliamOak

Just pass, with that attitude you're askin for a slip n fall... the chances are higher than you'd think and when it happens you, your parents etc could lose everything and still be paying for it the rest of your life.
insurance is a must.


----------



## crazyskier537

I do salt, and infact by the pallet. I had 20 accounts last year, all of which were VERY satisfied with the work I do. I realize how sketchy this all sounds, but don't put me down just because i'm a kid. Yeah, i'm alot less experienced that most/ all of you, but that doesn't mean i'm incapable of performing a job such as snow removal to an acceptable level.

http://www.calgarysnowremoval.com/snow-removal-tips/the-legalities-of-slip-and-fall-law-suits/

This is a good article. Read through the first couple paragraphs. At one point it states that there is a limit to which the slip and fall incident would be my fault. It would just be negligence of the victim. There is a good fragment in that article, "It's winter after all...". That statement is very true. Things are slippery in the winter. People are supposed to know that. If I do my best to keep the property safe and clear of ice, everything will be fine. At least that's what I understood from the article.

-Regarding salt, the property owner has tons of salt behind the building. *I will specifically state in the "contract" that he is responsible for salting the property as frequently as necessary to keep it safe. This in itself limits the extent to which I could be liable for a slip and fall.*

I'm kind of going back and forth between signing the deal, and just sticking to my drives.


----------



## crazyskier537

Not to mention it's a crap load of work with a snowblower...


----------



## swtiih

crazyskier537;1336588 said:


> Not to mention it's a crap load of work with a snowblower...


PM sent to you


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1336422 said:


> I could say something but I KNOW it will be removed. So in that case, I have 10 bucks!
> 
> Save it for Sat payup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Crazyskier
Take the advice of RR and just stick to the small drives and have fun makin extra money.If you live in Chicago you oughta know that a Sidewalk by your house unshoveld is a fine per the city code.But that if you do remove the snow from it you can be a liable for neg on you own sidewalk by not keeping it salted and up kept to prevent an accident. Now meassure that 10 fold on a larger scale such as the lot and trust me people SUE more now than before just because the economy and because they can. JUST Think :salute:


----------



## crazyskier537

Hey guys, just a quick update-

I ended up realizing I couldn't handle the pressure, or size of this property. Just going to pick up a few more drives this year.

Thanks for ALL of your help!!! You guys opened my eyes and brought me back to reality. I am in eternal debt to you all lol.


----------



## erkoehler

Even if your contract is written by an attorney ($$$) you still have to pay to defend yourself any time your named in a lawsuit. That alone will cost several thousand dollars.

The difference between residential and commercial is traffic. Most residential accounts have less than 10me people accessing the site. Commercial will have hundreds per hour.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Wait..... We're supposed to have insurance???????


----------



## the new boss 92

Get a plow rig and take the snow blow parts out of you question, get insured and re type question accordingly. Commercial lots and snow blowers are out of the picture unless your using them for a sidewalk


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1336765 said:


> Wait..... We're supposed to have insurance???????


So HAMBRICK You goin to the M&G ON this SAT at BW's in 183rd and harlem 6.00 payup


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1336868 said:


> So HAMBRICK You goin to the M&G ON this SAT at BW's in 183rd and harlem 6.00 payup


I might stop up, I have a retirement party in Orland to be at around 8:00...


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1336546 said:


> THANK YOU! Well put.


Hey Sully, I saw your guys doing a job on bell road yesterday. Just figured i'd let you know that random piece of information.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well looks like I will be working for tovar anyone work for them be befor good or bad

Getting new ball joints installed


----------



## campkd6

I worked for them last year for the blizzard. A lot of my friends and coworkers plow for them thats how I got on. Hoping to plow with them again this year some.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

so for the meet are we having our plows on or off


----------



## ultimate plow

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1337068 said:


> so for the meet are we having our plows on or off


If its snowing I see plows on. If its snowing id assume no meet


----------



## brianbrich1

I run alot for them. I have 9 pieces of equipment runnning. Pay for me has been reasonable timely / 20_30 days avg.


----------



## brianbrich1

Sully I havent heard from you about your building. Did you get my voicemail sat


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1336765 said:


> Wait..... We're supposed to have insurance???????


Nope. That stuff is over rated!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1336875 said:


> Hey Sully, I saw your guys doing a job on bell road yesterday. Just figured i'd let you know that random piece of information.


That was me. I was out there. You should have seen us the day before. Had Bell Road shut down for 45 mins. Had a truck stuck and then had to push him out with machine. When we pushed him out, he dragged about 10 tons of mud into the street. Then, my machine malfunctioned and got stuck. So we had the road closed until we could get machine out to clear mud. Super fun! But we will be back tomorrow to finish up our new State of the Art Septic. Its a badazz mechanical system. Best on the market.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1337142 said:


> Sully I havent heard from you about your building. Did you get my voicemail sat


No, I never got it. Thats weird. Did you call my cell number I left you?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You got a truck stuck? I thought after I left, that didn't happen anymore!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well I got my new plow ......sort of......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1337180 said:


> That was me. I was out there. You should have seen us the day before. Had Bell Road shut down for 45 mins. Had a truck stuck and then had to push him out with machine. When we pushed him out, he dragged about 10 tons of mud into the street. Then, my machine malfunctioned and got stuck. So we had the road closed until we could get machine out to clear mud. Super fun! But we will be back tomorrow to finish up our new State of the Art Septic. Its a badazz mechanical system. Best on the market.


Should I drop off your parts to the hole in the ground??????


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat did you get a wideout or a v


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I SWEAR I told him vee blade, and then I changed part of the order for a straight blade wiring system and why i didn't want the milt-plex. We talked about the part numbers for a while and what i was looking to do.. When I sold my wideout to Sully, I told him i would order a mount for his 08 superduty, have them remove the miti-plex system and put a new ISO kit together. I was more worried about splitting the order and getting it right.

They did send me with all the part numbers and it clearly says wideout before it shipped.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So you gonna send it back, or beat the pi$$ out of your new one? Wait, your gonna beat the pi$$ out whatever they give you. Vee or wideout!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the questions is......do i send it back and eat the shipping both ways ?


I had should waited to talk to the first guy I talked with, he was out to lunch when I call in.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Speaking of lunch, I'm gonna be down the street from your house tomorrow. If interested, I'll MAYBE let you buy me lunch!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

im in DG tomorrow


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1337252 said:


> the questions is......do i send it back and eat the shipping both ways ?
> 
> I had should waited to talk to the first guy I talked with, he was out to lunch when I call in.


sounds to me like you should send it back and order a real red v-plow, ron can vouch for how much better they are Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

They sure do stack higher and are so much faster. I do like the trip edge over the full trip.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Text me pat. I will be I. Lemons all day tomorrow. I can swing by you whenever or we meet up. Just let me know


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i will in the afternoon


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1337252 said:


> the questions is......do i send it back and eat the shipping both ways ?
> 
> I had should waited to talk to the first guy I talked with, he was out to lunch when I call in.


Where did you order it from


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Can't pour concrete with all this rain, so I picked up 7 skids of salt. Unloading 17,500 pounds of salt is not as fun as I remember! Time to have a couple dozens beers and get ready for tomorrow. Gonna be busy. Sunny and low 50's!


----------



## White Gardens

Might be coming up to your guys' shindig. I need a good reason for a little road trip.

What's the address of the BW?

...


----------



## AJ 502

Pushin 2 Please;1337848 said:


> Can't pour concrete with all this rain, so I picked up 7 skids of salt. Unloading 17,500 pounds of salt is not as fun as I remember! Time to have a couple dozens beers and get ready for tomorrow. Gonna be busy. Sunny and low 50's!


You guys start hot water yet?
Cant wait. This 3% c.c. that I have been using isnt cutting it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

White Gardens;1337961 said:


> Might be coming up to your guys' shindig. I need a good reason for a little road trip.
> 
> What's the address of the BW?
> 
> ...


Buffalo Wild Wings
TINLEY PARK (#3258)
7301 West 183rd Street
Tinley Park, IL 60477-4502
Phone: 708-444-2223

Store Hours: 
Daily: 11AM to 1AM


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1337430 said:


> Where did you order it from


new york......i think im going to wing it this season.....get it??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

White Gardens;1337961 said:


> Might be coming up to your guys' shindig. I need a good reason for a little road trip.
> 
> What's the address of the BW?
> 
> ...


Get off I-80 onto Harlem north. The first light is 183rd Street. Go west on 183rd and its about a block down on the south side of the street. Don't go north, its the Tinley Park Mental Institute. Bring a few of the other boys from down state!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

AJ 502;1337992 said:


> You guys start hot water yet?
> Cant wait. This 3% c.c. that I have been using isnt cutting it.


We've been using hot water for a few weeks now. I think its set at 160 degrees? Not sure. I do know that your hand starts to burn after washing down. Everybody was scared of rain yesterday evening that they were ordering it with 2% and than dropping in a bag on the job.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1337998 said:


> new york......i think im going to wing it this season.....get it??


HAHA.... Wing it! Your so funny!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HEY PAT what about Takin it over to CPW and seein if they make a trade for what you want rather than sending it back for extra freight????? Just another hair brain Idea


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Or trade me. Swap the new Wideout with ur old one and see if they notice. I doubt they would catch it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1338030 said:


> Or trade me. Swap the new Wideout with ur old one and see if they notice. I doubt they would catch it!


 Add some fresh stickers and throw it in the box....worth a shot...LoL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1338028 said:


> HEY PAT what about Takin it over to CPW and seein if they make a trade for what you want rather than sending it back for extra freight????? Just another hair brain Idea


CPW? Than he would actually go over there and talk to them a******s. That would just be a waste of time! 


SullivanSeptic;1338030 said:


> Or trade me. Swap the new Wideout with ur old one and see if they notice. I doubt they would catch it!


Sad part, who actually knows what those guys would say? There so screwed up over there, they might just do it? What a joke!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1338038 said:


> CPW? Than he would actually go over there and talk to them a******s. That would just be a waste of time!
> 
> Sad part, who actually knows what those guys would say? There so screwed up over there, they might just do it? What a joke!


I get an Arctic and a ServiceMaster discount there, and its still cheaper to go to Regional Truck.

I'm good, to wideout is a monster in a large lot


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1338030 said:


> Or trade me. Swap the new Wideout with ur old one and see if they notice. I doubt they would catch it!


NAH THEY WOULDN'T NOTICE THE BIG SMILEY FACE ON FRONT AND ALL THE EXTRA WELD ON THE SLIDE BOXES:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1338049 said:


> I get an Arctic and a ServiceMaster discount there, and its still cheaper to go to Regional Truck.
> 
> I'm good, to wideout is a monster in a large lot


Isn't that sad? You get a discount and there still over priced. I also will go to Regional or to Oak Lawn Snowplow. He actually use to work for CPW when they cared about us local guys. I remember when he (CPW) worked out of his garage. He would wake up at 2am and help you out. Not no more.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1338049 said:


> I get an Arctic and a ServiceMaster discount there, and its still cheaper to go to Regional Truck.
> 
> I'm good, to wideout is a monster in a large lot


GOOD THING THE FIRST TRIAL ONE WAS BUILT TOUGH AND ABUSE RESISTANT


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1338061 said:


> Isn't that sad? You get a discount and there still over priced. I also will go to Regional or to Oak Lawn Snowplow. He actually use to work for CPW when they cared about us local guys. I remember when he (CPW) worked out of his garage. He would wake up at 2am and help you out. Not no more.


Hey push you talkin about Jeffs Snowplow on SW hwy by mellvina ???


----------



## captshawn

Ok guy's give a some good opinions. Currently running a 8' Boss Poly Pro straight blade. Got the ich and permission "from the big boss" to purchase a 8.2 poly v xt. Was also kicking the idea of keeping mine which is in fair shape and throwing some money at it such as new edge, boss wings ect. All of my plowing is commercial and mainly shopping centers with cars. Don't have any experience with a v so that's why I'm nervous about the change.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, Jeffs shop in Oak Lawn. Good people. Just took him to lunch. Tilted Kilt! Captshawn, get a V. You'll figure it out during the first storm. Also its a great time saver!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

captshawn;1338214 said:


> Ok guy's give a some good opinions. Currently running a 8' Boss Poly Pro straight blade. Got the ich and permission "from the big boss" to purchase a 8.2 poly v xt. Was also kicking the idea of keeping mine which is in fair shape and throwing some money at it such as new edge, boss wings ect. All of my plowing is commercial and mainly shopping centers with cars. Don't have any experience with a v so that's why I'm nervous about the change.


CAPT, you will like the V if you're doing parking lots with vehicles or obstructions on eitherside. Put the plow in scoop and go to town. It would be great for that type of application.

Best of luck.... Mike


----------



## DIRISHMAN

The Vee is an awsome way to gowhich is what most will tell But hey Capt I know someone who might want to sell a new WIDEOUT ????:laughing::laughing:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Plows hooked up but having problems with the lights. Gonna clean the terminals and then check the head light relays.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I wish I could check plows. I just got done with a full brake job on the tanker. Holy crap i'm tired. And front drums and liners are ridiculously expensive. Rears aren't so bad


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1338858 said:


> I wish I could check plows. I just got done with a full brake job on the tanker. Holy crap i'm tired. And front drums and liners are ridiculously expensive. Rears aren't so bad


I feel like you lately. Been working long crazy hours. Another 12 hour day today. Gonna take it while I can!


----------



## erkoehler

Just got a 2k estimate for my 01 F-250, should be good to go for winter after this TuesdayThumbs Up

Now I need tires for the Chevy 2500hd & F-250, and a plow for the GMC 2500...........burning money over here!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well at least we know you have money to burn. Drinks on you tomorrow night!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I also had slack adjusters all the way around and two air chambers on dump truck yesterday. And new tires on skid steer and a push box. Oh yeah, had backhoe go down too. Been a rough week.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well we both know the dump truck needed it. She sure didn't want to stop with 15 tons of sand.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Now they both will put you thru the windshield. They for sure stop now


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well it has to better than before. Now we can run 17 ton loads! Shhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1338894 said:


> Well at least we know you have money to burn. Drinks on you tomorrow night!


Makes me feel sick every time I look at my bank account.

I've put out more to get ready foe this season than ever before. I'm crossing my fingers for snow and a lot of it!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Time will tell. Don't listen to all these early forecasts. They can't even get the 7 day right!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1338972 said:


> Time will tell. Don't listen to all these early forecasts. They can't even get the 7 day right!


Look what happened in Colorado a few weeks back, and jersey last week! Hopefully we're next!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

First or second week of December. At the earliest.


----------



## kevlars

Pushin 2 Please;1338989 said:


> First or second week of December. At the earliest.


I hope you are wrong!!!

kevlars


----------



## Snow Commandor

I wish we didn't get ours til December here in Jersey. We still have a month of fall leaf removal to do here.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Does anyone use weather bell


----------



## Snow Commandor

I use weather bug all the time. Never heard of weather bell.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Check it out weatherbell.com don't understand all that


----------



## nevrnf

I saw yesterday that the city of Schaumburg is ready for snow now. Saw 2 muni dumps with plows on and a full load of salt in the dump around 5pm driving around on Roselle rd.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

kevlars;1339014 said:


> I hope you are wrong!!!
> 
> kevlars


You and me both. With the first week of November almost over and no real sign of cold air, we have time.


nevrnf;1339130 said:


> I saw yesterday that the city of Schaumburg is ready for snow now. Saw 2 muni dumps with plows on and a full load of salt in the dump around 5pm driving around on Roselle rd.


I would hope that there just doing some training (test driving) and that they don't leave that salt in the bed until it snow?. I did see that several Villages/ Cities do have there blades on. As a matter of fact, the toll road has several trucks lined up with plows on.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1338917 said:


> Well it has to better than before. Now we can run 17 ton loads! Shhhhhhhhhhh!


Shhhhhhhhh:laughing: Must be An I.D.O.T salt truck in disgiues


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heck I had to go in the city the other day for my wife's Doc.Came in on 57 to The lovely Ryan and at 35th street on ramp 6 city trucks with plows on comin down the onn ramp. I was over at IDOT yard the other day All of the trucks are ready with Vbox's and Plows all set up.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

It is official. Took the job offer in Fort Worth. Looks like Ill be loosing my touch with snow!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Won't be making it to the southside this evening with you guys..... my little guy is pretty sick and no sense sticking him with a sitter


another time


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

pump does not run all of a sudden. Time to clean all the corrosion out.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

What is everyone going to the meet an greet


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yes we are. Might be the last one till next year.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

russ, think anyone will have a swatch of blue carpet?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

What time is the meet and greet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

6 pm........


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I will be there but I have a stop in Mokena to make first


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Old dog have you seen the weather on http://www.weatherbell.com/ if so what do you think about it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1339457 said:


> Old dog have you seen the weather on http://www.weatherbell.com/ if so what do you think about it


never heard of it, I will check them


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1339459 said:


> never heard of it, I will check them


Pm sent with info


----------



## 1olddogtwo

got it, thanks


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1339464 said:


> got it, thanks


It's only good for a week


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well the wife's coming with me


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sorry boys. I have cant make this one. Been to rough and expensive of a week. I haven't seen family in a week. Plus wife is letting me go to Blackhawks game tomorrow. 4th row behind bench. I gotta get a few brownie points tonight


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Who has a program that calculates square foot and salt per square foot?


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1339679 said:


> Who has a program that calculates square foot and salt per square foot?


all this time you spend on here and still don't know where the search button is? lol if I remember correct think it was about 800-1000lbs an acre or so depending on conditions and type of ice melt


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Where's everyone at???


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

PabstBlueRibbon;1339679 said:


> Who has a program that calculates square foot and salt per square foot?


I do 6 page spread sheet


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well back from meet and greet next time I won't take the wife.........nag....nag....nag......ran over a dog on the way there sorry but ran in front of my truck....all I seen was a black dog over my right side headlight. By the time my foot hit the brake the poor dog was under my front tire. I Feel so sorry to bad it wasn't the wife( just playing about the wife part)


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

metallihockey88;1339684 said:


> all this time you spend on here and still don't know where the search button is? lol if I remember correct think it was about 800-1000lbs an acre or so depending on conditions and type of ice melt


It's 500lbs per acrer on a bad day


----------



## metallihockey88

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1339742 said:


> It's 500lbs per acrer on a bad day


My bad. Was trying to go off memory from some bids I put together last year. Didn't sound quite right but first thing that popped into my head. Better reaqquaint myself with the search button lol I'll stick to the subbing lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I will say that it is around 700-1200 an acre.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

R&R Yard Design;1339753 said:


> I will say that it is around 700-1200 an acre.


Is that what you 
Would charge for or the pounds you would put down per salting

It was nice meeting some of you guys just wish I didn't have to leave so soon


----------



## R&R Yard Design

pat I think you scared the living crap out of that lady in the white van


----------



## R&R Yard Design

it was good to see all of you guys again


----------



## R&R Yard Design

thanks a lot blue ribbon my face really hurts


----------



## R&R Yard Design

r j s I could see the program working there is just a couple things that you at a perfect on a little bit. the number should be a little bit higher than the salt amount should also be higher.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

R&R Yard Design;1339774 said:


> r j s I could see the program working there is just a couple things that you at a perfect on a little bit. the number should be a little bit higher than the salt amount should also be higher.


Every area is different in my area every city block has about 4 plow trucks low balling each other if I want to get the contracts I had to lower my prices I pay $150.00 per ton for magic salt I want to make $350 per ton
1 ton = 2000lbs. $ 350.00/2000 pounds = $0.175 per pound 500 pounds per acre * $0.175= $87.50
Once I make the program for you. You will be able to change the price per pound


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Last I checked salt was a ton an acre


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

PabstBlueRibbon;1339786 said:


> Last I checked salt was a ton an acre


Per SIMA 500 pounds per acre of regular rock salt

Ask your salt supplier and if you use bagged salt read the coverage on the label


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I lowered my bid to deal with stroke jobs that bid low ib salt process


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

PabstBlueRibbon;1339791 said:


> I lowered my bid to deal with stroke jobs that bid low ib salt process


What was the square feet of property?
I will run the sq ft in my program and tell you how many pounds per salting and how many tons you will need for the season


----------



## AJ 502

Geez I missed it the M&Party.

How was it?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Various DOT studies indicate that in a light-icing situation, 200 to 250 lbs. of rock salt per acre is all that is required to reduce a light accumulation of ice to water at approximately 28 degrees F. Under these conditions, the melting process will take 45 to 60 minutes to complete. A heavy accumulation of ice may require as much as 350 lbs. of rock salt per acre. This may seem absurdly low, but these low application levels are attainable.
In fact, recent studies indicate as little as 75 lbs. of rock salt will address a light icing on 1 acre of pavement. Unfortunately for contractors, the V-box, slide-in spreaders can only be calibrated down to about 300 lbs. per-acre distribution. There are spreaders on the market that can go as low as 75 lbs. per acre, but the cost of these units is well over $50,000. Normally, this is out of a commercial plowing contractor's price range.

Contractors often charge for half-ton and full-ton applications of rock salt for an acre of parking surface. More often than not, contractors apply more salt than is necessary. This has some negative consequences, including reduction of profits, the potential to overcharge customers and doing more harm to the environment than is necessary. The next time you see a white parking lot the day after a snow storm, it is likely the contractor over applied salt to the lot.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

The above info was copyed from 
http://www.snowmagazineonline.com/snow-0911-application-strategies.aspx

On a buyers vbox I put my auger on 2. Spinner on 6 and adjust spinner depends on how wide is the the lot or driveway


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey all it was great to see all you guys at the M&G at BW's in TINLEY PARK wish I didnt have to leave so soon .I'll make up for at next one. RJS sorry I missed ya maybe if I was there you coulda stayed a little bit longer being my wife was there. SEE YA ALL AGAIN SOON ...HAVE A GREAT SEASON AND PABST GOOD LOOK ON YOUR NEW JOB IN TEXAS everything is bigger there?????


----------



## brianbrich1

When changing oil in your plows do you guys pull the lines of and clear those out or do you just drain the res. Just curious if ive been waisting time doing the lines. As pat said yesterday nice to put face to name.....i didnt get any 4 am calls from russ he must be a ok...hahaha


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just drain resevior. Good enough, especially when I do it at the start and half way thru season when I blow a line or two


----------



## brianbrich1

Thanks...i got a couple plows lined up here and started changing fluids. Dont really feel like pulling and clearing lines


----------



## metallihockey88

brianbrich1;1340015 said:


> Thanks...i got a couple plows lined up here and started changing fluids. Dont really feel like pulling and clearing lines


I always drain the resevoir and the pull the lines and compress the cylinders to get out as much as I can. Usually only takes about an hour and only do it at the start of the season.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just buy a new plow when its time to change oil


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1340068 said:


> I just buy a new plow when its time to change oil


Seems like same goes for your trucks lol


----------



## erkoehler

Sold my 1992 F-350......now on to the next rig


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

1olddogtwo;1340068 said:


> I just buy a new plow when its time to change oil


You dont even get to the oil change point before your destroy a plow


----------



## R&R Yard Design

dude they get destroyed when you take some of the freakin truck


----------



## brianbrich1

Dumb question......i was eying my v while changing oil in the others and being I have only had straights here is my question...is there noithing to grease in the center were it hinges?


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1340099 said:


> Sold my 1992 F-350......now on to the next rig


Time for an oil change already? Lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

brian there should be a little holes in the hinges take a grease gun needle


----------



## brianbrich1

No holes...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Can you get some ff in there some how.


----------



## brianbrich1

Yeah Iam sure I can just surprised there is not a better way to keep it lubed up with a little grease and keep the friction down


----------



## brianbrich1

Is regional or cpw only places I can pickup some ff


----------



## erkoehler

Town and country john Deere dealer has FF.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We can take it apart and drill and tap some holes for some zerks.


----------



## brianbrich1

I believe I am going to put some fittings in. ill feel better put a couple pumps of grease in rather than realing on fluid to coat it


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1340140 said:


> We can take it apart and drill and tap some holes for some zerks.


I wouldn't let russ take anything apart.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PabstBlueRibbon;1340159 said:


> I wouldn't let russ take anything apart.


I was thinking to same thing


----------



## brianbrich1

Ouch......lol


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1340159 said:


> I wouldn't let russ take anything apart.


Naw taking it apart is easy. It's that whole putting it back together part that'll get ya. Especially when there's cold beverages included. somehow I always end up getting sidetracked or losing focus lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey now I can fix most of anything.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1340175 said:


> Hey now I can fix most of anything.


using a can of FF, duct tape, and a crescent wrench?

I think the waitress was into you and ron last night


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

PabstBlueRibbon;1340183 said:


> using a can of FF, duct tape, and a crescent wrench?
> 
> I think the waitress was into you and ron last night


She was into me and my wife lol I wish

You went last night


----------



## metallihockey88

For all you diesel boys, farm and fleet has the big 80oz bottles of the white winter diesel kleen on sale for $9 not gonna say how many I bought but think I'm set for the winter lol


----------



## erkoehler

KNOCK ON WOOD!

I went all last season without treating fuel, what's the purpose of it? 

I did buy a bottle of it just before the blizzard just to have with me, but never used it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I don't know how to post the pics Sully just sent me from the Hawks game, from my phone but I would have missed the m&g and stayed home with the wife and kids to go and have seats where he does. Right behind the bench. Lucky S.O.B.!


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1340264 said:


> KNOCK ON WOOD!
> 
> I went all last season without treating fuel, what's the purpose of it?
> 
> I did buy a bottle of it just before the blizzard just to have with me, but never used it.


I run it all year round. It's a cetane booster. Was told it helps add lubrication this ulsd fuel doesn't have and keeps the whole engine a lil cleaner. The white bottle has the anti gel stuff in it. It could be a gimmick but like 85% of diesel guys swear by it and its pretty cheap so what the hell. I'm not smart enough about diesels to say otherwise lol


----------



## WilliamOak

I run the 8oz or whatever it is of the power service white bottle every tank all winter. Keep a couple bottles of diesel 9-11 in the truck too just in case


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any body have or know of a 9.2 boss for sale. I would like to get one soon. Let me know.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

9.2 is not big enough for your crazy a$$. Even though I know you'll get the wings!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1340274 said:


> Any body have or know of a 9.2 boss for sale. I would like to get one soon. Let me know.


put wings on the wings


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You have steel right how do you like it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I will only have steel blades. I love it. I put wings on it so it 10' now.


----------



## metallihockey88

WilliamOak;1340272 said:


> I run the 8oz or whatever it is of the power service white bottle every tank all winter. Keep a couple bottles of diesel 9-11 in the truck too just in case


Yea exactly what I do. Was out at the farm and fleet in your neck of the woods. Place was a zoo. Had to go visit my old truck one last time at bull valley Ford


----------



## WilliamOak

Shoulda told me I was up that way today! You're the second guy I know who has gone to bull valley to buy a truck and traded a red 6.0 lol
Russ- I got a 9'2" I'd trade for an 8'2" and some cash probably.


----------



## erkoehler

I'm picking up a 7.5' boss plow tomorrow, it's going on the 1995 GMC 2500. Thinking I'll add the buyers pro wings to make it just over 9'.


----------



## erkoehler

I've been working the owner of this trying to get him down on price. What do you guys think it is worth?

1992 Kramer loader, 4x4, cab, heat, lights work, brakes work, 3500 hours. 60hp diesel motor.


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1340325 said:


> I'm picking up a 7.5' boss plow tomorrow, it's going on the 1995 GMC 2500. Thinking I'll add the buyers pro wings to make it just over 9'.


Where were ya when I was selling my 8ft boss? Figured someone local woulda been all over it


----------



## erkoehler

metallihockey88;1340362 said:


> Where were ya when I was selling my 8ft boss? Figured someone local woulda been all over it


When was this? Didn't even know you were selling........


----------



## metallihockey88

WilliamOak;1340317 said:


> Shoulda told me I was up that way today! You're the second guy I know who has gone to bull valley to buy a truck and traded a red 6.0 lol
> Russ- I got a 9'2" I'd trade for an 8'2" and some cash probably.


Yea went there with no intentions of buying new but they gave me a deal I couldn't pass up. Me and my pops have bought many cars and both agree best experience we've had. Great people over there, cant say enough good things about how I was treated.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Anyone need anything from Milwaukee wi. Heading up there to pick up a bar cooler


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1340365 said:


> When was this? Didn't even know you were selling........


Like a month ago. Posted in for sale and posted in the forum.


----------



## erkoehler

metallihockey88;1340374 said:


> Like a month ago. Posted in for sale and posted in the forum.


And you got a new truck? How did I miss all this? Lets see some pics of the new rig........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

WilliamOak;1340317 said:


> Shoulda told me I was up that way today! You're the second guy I know who has gone to bull valley to buy a truck and traded a red 6.0 lol
> Russ- I got a 9'2" I'd trade for an 8'2" and some cash probably.


If Russ doesn't want it, send me some pics. I have a 8'2" in real good shape.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I found this on Craigslist
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bfs/2670897950.html
To bad I don't have the money to spear


----------



## WilliamOak

Pushin 2 Please;1340382 said:


> If Russ doesn't want it, send me some pics. I have a 8'2" in real good shape.


Shoot me a text I'll shoot some over
847.828.2186
Russ you too


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1340378 said:


> And you got a new truck? How did I miss all this? Lets see some pics of the new rig........


well just bought the new truck last week and been hard at work on it but its not gettin a blade, at least not this year. busy as hell with work, so just gonna help out the company my buddy works for driving one of their trucks at night and on weekends this winter. master plan is to buy a skid next year and just run that instead of beating up my truck. pics will be coming soon. if you are interested in the blade, i still havent sold it technically. i took a deposit on it but been waiting a while for the guy to come get it. let me know if you might be interested and we'll see what happens


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Will can you call me 7086708504 I would like to talk.


----------



## WilliamOak

I'll call tomorrow morning, how early is good for you? I leave to drive back to school at 4:30


----------



## R&R Yard Design

After 7 would work.


----------



## erkoehler

WilliamOak;1340423 said:


> I'll call tomorrow morning, how early is good for you? I leave to drive back to school at 4:30


Start blowing up his phone at 4:45, call every 2 minutes until he answers!:laughing:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1340231 said:


> She was into me and my wife lol I wish
> 
> You went last night


I showed up after you left


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1340414 said:


> well just bought the new truck last week and been hard at work on it but its not gettin a blade, at least not this year. busy as hell with work, so just gonna help out the company my buddy works for driving one of their trucks at night and on weekends this winter. master plan is to buy a skid next year and just run that instead of beating up my truck. pics will be coming soon. if you are interested in the blade, i still havent sold it technically. i took a deposit on it but been waiting a while for the guy to come get it. let me know if you might be interested and we'll see what happens


is there a reason they didnt throw any interrior pictures online of your truck? im just playing, you did alot sence i seen it last


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1340591 said:


> is there a reason they didnt throw any interrior pictures online of your truck? im just playing, you did alot sence i seen it last


Yea I was wondering that too lol interior is in good shape. They'd sell it fast if all the extras were listed on the site. Full strobes, power inverter, boss mount and wiring, new tires. Now pouring every penny I got into making the new truck pretty


----------



## erkoehler

What's the new rig?


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1340598 said:


> What's the new rig?


2011 f250 extended cab short bed diesel dark blue. Working on pictures. Just got the basics on so far. Steps, window vents, bug deflector, bedliner,toolbox. Big plans to come though


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1340594 said:


> Yea I was wondering that too lol interior is in good shape. They'd sell it fast if all the extras were listed on the site. Full strobes, power inverter, boss mount and wiring, new tires. Now pouring every penny I got into making the new truck pretty


yea thats how i feel, i got all the main things from the last truck but im missing all my little odds and ends. kinda sucks but got a better truck out of it.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

the new boss 92;1341032 said:


> yea thats how i feel, i got all the main things from the last truck but im missing all my little odds and ends. kinda sucks but got a better truck out of it.


Each truck is different what looked good on one may not look good on another


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bears win...... time for more beers!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

putting my plow side only up for sale. 8' unimount poly pro straight blade. 3 seasons use. some light rust. Fluid changing and cleaning up this weekend. Looking for $1750 to help with my move to texas.


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1342126 said:


> putting my plow side only up for sale. 8' unimount poly pro straight blade. 3 seasons use. some light rust. Fluid changing and cleaning up this weekend. Looking for $1750 to help with my move to texas.


Let's all pitch in to buy it to get rid of him lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

As some of you guys may know, one of our fellow plow drivers, dIrishman went in to the hospital this morning for surgery to have both hips replaced. I got a call from his wife tonight to say that everything went fine and he is under good care. He is doing good and feels good for having a 7 hours surgery. I will put up the address for cards and anything else in the morning. 


Get better dennis, you got some snow to plow this year.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1342179 said:


> As some of you guys may know, one of our fellow plow drivers, dIrishman went in to the hospital this morning for surgery to have both hips replaced. I got a call from his wife tonight to say that everything went fine and he is under good care. He is doing good and feels good for having a 7 hours surgery. I will put up the address for cards and anything else in the morning.
> 
> Get better dennis, you got some snow to plow this year.


good to hear hope for a good, fast recovery


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

R&R Yard Design;1342179 said:


> As some of you guys may know, one of our fellow plow drivers, dIrishman went in to the hospital this morning for surgery to have both hips replaced. I got a call from his wife tonight to say that everything went fine and he is under good care. He is doing good and feels good for having a 7 hours surgery. I will put up the address for cards and anything else in the morning.
> 
> Get better dennis, you got some snow to plow this year.


Glad to hear everything went well but I don't think he will be plowing this season. Due to recovery time
If I don't land any contracts for my truck I can be a sub to him till he recovers


----------



## metallihockey88

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1342255 said:


> Glad to hear everything went well but I don't think he will be plowing this season. Due to recovery time
> If I don't land any contracts for my truck I can be a sub to him till he recovers


Geez your ruthless, I was gonna at least wait til the evening to try and nab his accounts lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Don't worry he will be plowing this year.


----------



## the new boss 92

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1341227 said:


> Each truck is different what looked good on one may not look good on another


well the theme for my new truck is mostly black, the last truck was the same way just different color body so it mostly worked out in my favor


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1342269 said:


> Geez your ruthless, I was gonna at least wait til the evening to try and nab his accounts lol


lol, when you going to post pics of the new rig. im dieing to see it


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

metallihockey88;1342269 said:


> Geez your ruthless, I was gonna at least wait til the evening to try and nab his accounts lol


I never said I would take anything I did say I would be a sub to him till he recovers then he can do it himself and I walk away
At least he will still make some money and he won't lose his accounts...


----------



## metallihockey88

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1342316 said:


> I never said I would take anything I did say I would be a sub to him till he recovers then he can do it himself and I walk away
> At least he will still make some money and he won't lose his accounts...


Joking bud, I know you were tryin to be nice and help


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Get well Dennis. We are awaiting more of your sick and twisted texts!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1342407 said:


> Get well Dennis. We are awaiting more of your sick and twisted texts!


need your fix,uh?

see u soon BIG D


----------



## erkoehler

Dennis, hopefully you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Good luck big D. Hope you come out of the hospital running like the Million Dollar Man


----------



## Midwest Pond

SullivanSeptic;1342439 said:


> Good luck big D. Hope you come out of the hospital running like the Million Dollar Man


:laughing:

I used to love that show


----------



## R&R Yard Design

The address for Dennis McClintock is 17208 66th court, apt.2e Tinley Park Ill 60477 

I talked to at lunch time, he is doing rehab now. He is up walking in the halls joking around like normal. 
His wife said that he would love to receive get well cards to cheer him up. So I am asking from you guys to send him something as one plower to another, lets make him feel better. 
Thanks russ.


----------



## the new boss 92

i seen sleet, suppossed to get some flakes tonight. could be an early season!


----------



## Midwest Pond

R&R Yard Design;1342485 said:


> The address for Dennis McClintock is 17208 66th court, apt.2e Tinley Park Ill 60477
> 
> I talked to at lunch time, he is doing rehab now. He is up walking in the halls joking around like normal.
> His wife said that he would love to receive get well cards to cheer him up. So I am asking from you guys to send him something as one plower to another, lets make him feel better.
> Thanks russ.


thanks for the info!!!

.


----------



## erkoehler

First flakes of the season up here :redbouncepurplebou:yow!:


Oh yeah, just got another contract in as the flakes are flying


----------



## snowguys

R&R Yard Design;1342485 said:


> The address for Dennis McClintock is 17208 66th court, apt.2e Tinley Park Ill 60477
> 
> I talked to at lunch time, he is doing rehab now. He is up walking in the halls joking around like normal.
> His wife said that he would love to receive get well cards to cheer him up. So I am asking from you guys to send him something as one plower to another, lets make him feel better.
> Thanks russ.


Thanks for posting i was just about to pm you


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1342485 said:


> The address for Dennis McClintock is 17208 66th court, apt.2e Tinley Park Ill 60477
> 
> I talked to at lunch time, he is doing rehab now. He is up walking in the halls joking around like normal.
> His wife said that he would love to receive get well cards to cheer him up. So I am asking from you guys to send him something as one plower to another, lets make him feel better.
> Thanks russ.


alright good, gotta find a get well card with a naked broad in it or something lol


----------



## metallihockey88

well before alex ends up with a bed next to dennis from a heart attack lol, here are the first pictures of my new toy. sorry its a little dirty but we all know how nice the weather is outside. jsut some crappy cell phone pics, get some nice ones when i get a chance to give it a nice bath and a good coat of wax

so far got my toolbox, stickers on the back window, window deflectors, bug guard, side steps and just picked up the tinted clearance lights i have to put on. soon to come smoked mirror turn signals, tinted tail and 3rd brake lights, intake and few other odds and ends. unfortunately no plow in the near future but i see a 9.2-V in its future


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1342552 said:


> alright good, gotta find a get well card with a naked broad in it or something lol


See, I'm gonna go the other direction. Yup, naked men!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1342558 said:


> See, I'm gonna go the other direction. Yup, naked men!


hahaha, much better idea. hard parts gonna be the look i get from the girl at the checkout :laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Anyone ever hear or work for Burrink Commercial Services Inc out of cedar lake in.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1342562 said:


> hahaha, much better idea. hard parts gonna be the look i get from the girl at the checkout :laughing:


Right? Just don't go to the guy cashier. He might want your number!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He wouldn't know what to do with that. To be honest, none of us would. I would show her why my wife calls me "windex", 2 pumps and a squirt!


----------



## GMC99

Does anybody know of a person who knows how to do siding, soffits and facia work? I have a job in Lombard that is ready to go, and I am in need of a siding guy...... Willing to pay a good hourly rate for the right person, or the job could be bid.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Since he can't drink due to medication, I was gonna drink a whole bottle of Irish whiskey then sign the bottle like a rockstar and mail it to him. That could count as a card. Right?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1342599 said:


> Since he can't drink due to medication, I was gonna drink a whole bottle of Irish whiskey then sign the bottle like a rockstar and mail it to him. That could count as a card. Right?


Can I help you drink it? I'll be over in a few!


----------



## erkoehler

Got the salter put on the truck, next step to wire it all. Then hook up the plow and check it over. Should be a good project for tomorrow night!

Then this truck will be ready to go.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good looking set up Erik. Well, other than that Hiniker plow on the front! Those older Hinikers are almost as bad as a Meyer.


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1342633 said:


> Good looking set up Erik. Well, other than that Hiniker plow on the front! Those older Hinikers are almost as bad as a Meyer.


really? all you did was tell me how you love that hiniker, talking about dumping that POS boss v for a new hiniker v :laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1342633 said:


> Good looking set up Erik. Well, other than that Hiniker plow on the front! Those older Hinikers are almost as bad as a Meyer.


It will be a boss before the end of winter! I need 2a months out of it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1342644 said:


> really? all you did was tell me how you love that hiniker, talking about dumping that POS boss v for a new hiniker v :laughing:


The new style Hinikers are actually a good plow. Best thing is that they finally made the "fork" design stonger.


erkoehler;1342645 said:


> It will be a boss before the end of winter! I need 2a months out of it.


Just keep an eye on those "forks". Other than that problem, I really never had any issues with my old Hinikers.


----------



## erkoehler

I ordered pro wings to put on it

Update: Pro Wings were at my house, looks like another project for tomorrow


----------



## KJ Cramer

got flakes earlier ground is still way too warm but at least we are starting to get some :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc for good luck. Bring on the snow!


----------



## mikeitu7

Anyone have a 8ft or 7.6ft unimount to trade for a 8.6ft plow. I dont need that big of a plow and would like to go with something smaller. As you can see it is still the original paint and stickers. The plow is in great shape, would trade for something in the same condition. Thanks


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mike I know Pasbt is selling his 8 foot uni. Its a poly in good shape. It is in the for sale section. PM him.


----------



## brianbrich1

Speedy recovery dennis....


----------



## the new boss 92

mike would you sell that 8.5 out rightif so how much got a buddy looking


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1342557 said:


> well before alex ends up with a bed next to dennis from a heart attack lol, here are the first pictures of my new toy. sorry its a little dirty but we all know how nice the weather is outside. jsut some crappy cell phone pics, get some nice ones when i get a chance to give it a nice bath and a good coat of wax
> 
> so far got my toolbox, stickers on the back window, window deflectors, bug guard, side steps and just picked up the tinted clearance lights i have to put on. soon to come smoked mirror turn signals, tinted tail and 3rd brake lights, intake and few other odds and ends. unfortunately no plow in the near future but i see a 9.2-V in its future


nice, that colors sharp on there. are you going to do any jimmy john modifications to it?


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1343151 said:


> nice, that colors sharp on there. are you going to do any jimmy john modifications to it?


Thanks. wanted red again but that color looked good, I like it more then I thought I would. As for jj mods, its gonna have to stay stock for a while due to the warranty. Kills me but plan on keeping this bad boy for a long time. Looking into a new tuner that you can leave all the emmision bs on and leave no footprint in the computer. Maybe in the summer. Only real plans now are a smaller 4-6 lift and 35 or 37 tires. Need to save money for the payment each month as there's 71 of em left lol


----------



## affekonig

This isn't really snow, but it sure is good to see!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Saw a guy driving around doing landscaping with plow and spreader on...... I asked him 'a little soon?'..... he said 'maybe snow, right?'.

ummmmmm....... no

.


----------



## WilliamOak

iittssss ttthheee mmmooossttt wwonnnddeeerrffulll tiimmee off the year!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

where's that?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

We just had snow flying big flakes was nice to see


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1343376 said:


> where's that?


In his dreams.

how'd the nearly bald tires work out for you there Colin?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

WilliamOak;1343370 said:


> iittssss ttthheee mmmooossttt wwonnnddeeerrffulll tiimmee off the year!


Where is that at? 
The snow that fell in 60608 (3500 s western Chicago) just melted on contact today about 3:00pm


----------



## WilliamOak

1olddogtwo;1343376 said:


> where's that?


Gothem


Mark13;1343391 said:


> In his dreams.
> 
> how'd the nearly bald tires work out for you there Colin?


I needed 4wd the whole time, sucked lol.

we got every bit of 3" up at school in WI


----------



## swtiih

snow this early in the year will typically be wet and heavy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1343391 said:


> In his dreams.QUOTE]
> 
> in mine too....


----------



## Midwest Pond

back from salting!!!!!!


my fries


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Midwest Pond;1343402 said:


> back from salting!!!!!!
> 
> my fries


Already salting?


----------



## affekonig

I'll bet he salts...his fries year round. Lucky ba$tard.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I was taking a load of ready mix into Lockport around 230ish and the farm fields out there were actually turning white from how hard it was snowing. It didn't last long, like olddog, but it sure was nice to see!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1343560 said:


> I was taking a load of ready mix into Lockport around 230ish and the farm fields out there were actually turning white from how hard it was snowing. It didn't last long, like olddog, but it sure was nice to see!


Ruff Ruff Ruff


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I seen your guys all over today pulling loaders. Must be that time of the year!Thumbs Up


----------



## road2damascus

Had close to a white out for 10 minutes in Northfield, IL. Not sure what to call it sleet/snow. Little round white pellets. It covered the lawn I was working on then melted. Sure was nice to see.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Was on the phone with a guy who had to wait for it to stop snowing so he could finish mowing a yard


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1343729 said:


> Was on the phone with a guy who had to wait for it to stop snowing so he could finish mowing a yard


I had the backpack blower on, didn't stop me. Blew the snow with the leaves. Having a ball. The owner must of been watching me out her window. She came up to me afterward looked at me funny and said, "You must really like the winter".


----------



## 1olddogtwo

About time we get a cold night....should plug the truck, LOl


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1343763 said:


> About time we get a cold night....should plug the truck, LOl


Old dogg did you ever play with that weather bell


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1344033 said:


> Old dogg did you ever play with that weather bell


To be honest, I did not. I've been to damn busy even to look at my normal crap. Hell, I still havn'te to assemble my plow, or taken care of all the honey do list from being gone for 9 weeks.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Still looking for a boss vee either size will do. Must be able to use boss wings on it. Please let me know.


----------



## snowguys

erkoehler;1342616 said:


> Got the salter put on the truck, next step to wire it all. Then hook up the plow and check it over. Should be a good project for tomorrow night!
> 
> Then this truck will be ready to go.


Looks good when did you get the snowex?


----------



## erkoehler

This fall......


----------



## snowguys

did you get it from a guy in naperville i think real cheap?


----------



## dieseld

I have a SnowEx V pro 6000 for sale if anyone is interested. $1750. Everything works. Upgrading to new.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Plow is for sale guys, so is the truck for the right price. $8500 for both. that inclues the toolbox, light bar, back rack ( sound off lights) and whelen stobes.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dieseld;1344342 said:


> I have a SnowEx V pro 6000 for sale if anyone is interested. $1750. Everything works. Upgrading to new.


Email me. I am interested. Where u located in Chicagoland? [email protected]


----------



## 1olddogtwo

.....22nd....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Although Skilling did say a snow system is likely in the 2 week forecast, I'm still saying early December. Want to put the first coffee at Dunkin on it?


----------



## erkoehler

Just passed Woodfield Mall, Plote now has equipment on site.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1344998 said:


> Although Skilling did say a snow system is likely in the 2 week forecast, I'm still saying early December. Want to put the first coffee at Dunkin on it?


r u saying a plowable event after the 1st of dec? if I was you. I would keep dumping your loose change in a gift card, this way it won't hurt so bad.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1345002 said:


> Just passed Woodfield Mall, Plote now has equipment on site.


drop over 175 piece's so far


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ron do you ever wish you had a 9.2


----------



## 1olddogtwo

His wife wishes he had half that


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not at all Russ. 8'2 goes through the drive thrus just perfect. If you have all large lots do the 9'2.... otherwise 8'2 is is plenty. Now with my wings, its 10'. For the big lots!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I thought I would put together my new snow toy today.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

To bad that's not new. I saw that in your garage last year when I came over!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

please tell me that is a joke!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1345045 said:


> To bad that's not new. I saw that in your garage last year when I came over!


She broke that one in the blizzard



SullivanSeptic;1345047 said:


> please tell me that is a joke!


Its the the womens snow toy


----------



## SullivanSeptic

"it broke in the blizzard" I think it would break in the rain!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I used to mulch leaves today, and to play catch with the dog.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Put my plow on today changed all the pins for bolts and nuts
Let's see them try to take it now


----------



## the new boss 92

so you guys are saying around the 22nd for snow? or still around december 1st?


----------



## the new boss 92

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1345068 said:


> Put my plow on today changed all the pins for bolts and nuts
> Let's see them try to take it now


you almost had your blade stolen?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Dec 1st at the EARLIEST!


----------



## swtiih

I don't see us getting a plowable snow until early December at the earliest. The ground is still to warm


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Looking at getting a 8.2 poly with wings. 

I am putting up for sale of a 9 foot Rt2. Just painted last year, new a-frame, one year old 5/8 edge. Just needs headlights as my truck sits taller. Have wings that will go with it also. 
Price is 2850.00 or best offer.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If it snows hard enough it will stick. Look at Thursday. 38 degrees at it was sticking on the pavement!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

the new boss 92;1345166 said:


> you almost had your blade stolen?


Last season someone tried taking it....they couldn't take it but they kept on taking the pins off so when I would drive off the plow would fall off......so this season I bolted everything on....
If they really want it they will take it I just made it a little harder to take it ......I have upgraded my alarm a bull horn siren a sensor for the bed area, two sensors in the motor area and a motion and heat sensor in the cab. My neighbors hate my alarm


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

R&R Yard Design;1345218 said:


> Looking at getting a 8.2 poly with wings.
> 
> I am putting up for sale of a 9 foot Rt2. Just painted last year, new a-frame, one year old 5/8 edge. Just needs headlights as my truck sits taller. Have wings that will go with it also.
> Price is 2850.00 or best offer.


Who's the maker? I might be looking to buy if I get this contract on the 15th


----------



## metallihockey88

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1345298 said:


> Who's the maker? I might be looking to buy if I get this contract on the 15th


its an older style Boss


----------



## metallihockey88

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1345297 said:


> Last season someone tried taking it....they couldn't take it but they kept on taking the pins off so when I would drive off the plow would fall off......so this season I bolted everything on....
> If they really want it they will take it I just made it a little harder to take it ......I have upgraded my alarm a bull horn siren a sensor for the bed area, two sensors in the motor area and a motion and heat sensor in the cab. My neighbors hate my alarm


geez man, you living in engelwood? lol

its about that time of the year. instead of stealing all the cars from my dads work like they usually do, this time they stole the plow truck. not only did they steal it, they decided to use it as a battering ram too. think is was a 2010 f350 with a wideout and tailgate spreader. they broke into it, started it and floored it at the gate, clipping an suv and car casing like 30k in damage and ramming it through the fence. its a 10ft tall automatic fence constructed of 3in thick steel posts. they hit it hard lol. guess they recovered the truck, completely stripped as usual. dying to see the tape as he says the whole thing was caught on security tape. definately posting it on here if i can get my hands on it


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

metallihockey88;1345300 said:


> geez man, you living in engelwood? lol
> 
> its about that time of the year. instead of stealing all the cars from my dads work like they usually do, this time they stole the plow truck. not only did they steal it, they decided to use it as a battering ram too. think is was a 2010 f350 with a wideout and tailgate spreader. they broke into it, started it and floored it at the gate, clipping an suv and car casing like 30k in damage and ramming it through the fence. its a 10ft tall automatic fence constructed of 3in thick steel posts. they hit it hard lol. guess they recovered the truck, completely stripped as usual. dying to see the tape as he says the whole thing was caught on security tape. definately posting it on here if i can get my hands on it


I live near bridgeport...I am also looking into GPS TRACKERS need 3 per truck 1 for the truck 1 on the plow 1 on the salter


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Denis got his phone back today, Im sure dirty texts will be getting sent asap


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat did you guys lose 191 and Harlem.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1345705 said:


> Pat did you guys lose 191 and Harlem.


as far as i know, yea


----------



## R&R Yard Design

From the looks of it sebert has it with tons of there yellow flags up so there guys know where to stop.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I was told they sold the the grass and snow cheap this year. I dont really know much of them, 

Brookside: big chuck of land....... We had 3 loaders with 16 footers, 2 skids with 12's and 2-3 trucks plus the sidewalk crews had a skid....ouch


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It will be fun to watch tell that's for sure. They had a 18 acre lot by my house with one truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

its ok, it still have a video of that place to remind me of it...http://www.sectionalplow.com/video.html


----------



## erkoehler

Things are coming together nicely, should hopefully be able to keep all 4 trucks busy every storm  

Now I just have to figure out how to pay for all that fuel!


----------



## erkoehler

Just a reminder to everyone, watch out for WINTER SERVICES in Mchenry, IL. He is still up to his games of not paying any subs!

http://www.ripoffreport.com/propert...-inc/winter-services-inc-chris-len-49266.htm#

Seems he is also out low balling even more accounts.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Go bears!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just picked up another vbox. Found a ridiculous deal on a mint 8ft stainless saltdogg. All trucks and plows going on starting Wednesday. We will be ready no later then friday. Bring it on!


----------



## erkoehler

Gas???????????????


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yep. Do u know which one? You might?


----------



## erkoehler

Don't think so.........


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well its a perfect stainless salter. And super cheap. Can't believe I got it for so low


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Talked to denis today. He was drugged up but had his same humor. He is doing well and going home thursday it sounds like.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Question for you guys would you go or a 8.2 or a 9.2 boss. just dont really know which one i want to get. If i get the 8.2 i would but wings on it for sure What to do guys.

Also if any one want to buy a 9 foot boss in good shape let me know


----------



## erkoehler

I run two 8.2 boss v's now, one of my buddies has the 9.2v. I do not have any accounts with drive thru's, and if that remains when I buy my next new plow this summer I'll be going 9.2v.

Then add wings to that!Thumbs Up


I will say, the 8.2v plows are not going to disappoint you, and work very well for all sizes of accounts. How about getting an Ebling?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just get a 9.2. I have an 8'6" mvp with wings. Its not to big


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I have a 9 stright now with wings, but just cant find any nicer 9.2 for sale for a good price, i have found a 8.2 poly that i might get and just but wings on it 

would love a ebling but i would not work to well in the townhomes and condos that we do


----------



## R&R Yard Design

any one know of a 9.2 for sale at a good price. 

colin you still want an 8.2, if i buy it i might trade you


----------



## erkoehler

R&R Yard Design;1346192 said:


> any one know of a 9.2 for sale at a good price.
> 
> colin you still want an 8.2, if i buy it i might trade you


There aren't many 9.2's out there right now, I keep a pretty good eye on the normal sites.


----------



## WilliamOak

R&R Yard Design;1346192 said:


> any one know of a 9.2 for sale at a good price.
> 
> colin you still want an 8.2, if i buy it i might trade you


I might be down or might jus keep my 9'2" idk. I'd add wings to my 9'2" but they won't stack in Scoop they just trip


----------



## R&R Yard Design

think i might do the 8.2 with wings to play it safe, eric to you have any problems with yours like being to narrow


----------



## erkoehler

Too narrow no, but there is always that thought in the back if your mind of how much faster we could ne finishing with bigger plows.

The Ebling was a huge efficiency boost last season. 5.5 acres plowed and salted with one truck. Under 3 hours! And that included dragging out 10-15 loading docks!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1346174 said:


> Question for you guys would you go or a 8.2 or a 9.2 boss. just dont really know which one i want to get. If i get the 8.2 i would but wings on it for sure What to do guys.
> 
> Also if any one want to buy a 9 foot boss in good shape let me know


Russ, Here's the set up I was talking about with Coach Ditka.

9.2 V 
Wings
4 yard salter

all of that goes on an '99 Chevy s10


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1346225 said:


> think i might do the 8.2 with wings to play it safe, eric to you have any problems with yours like being to narrow


Do the 8.2 with wings. You can take the wings off for smaller areas and for your bigger lots keep them on. Like Erik said, I also never had a issue with it being to narrow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

PabstBlueRibbon;1346300 said:


> Russ, Here's the set up I was talking about with Coach Ditka.
> 
> 9.2 V
> Wings
> 4 yard salter
> 
> all of that goes on an '99 Chevy s10


Come on..... A s10? I think you meant a Ford Ranger! Duh......


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1346345 said:


> Come on..... A s10? I think you meant a Ford Ranger! Duh......


yea, definately gonna want that SFA in the ranger, dont want the front to sag like in that IFS s10 Thumbs Up


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

erkoehler;1345754 said:


> Just a reminder to everyone, watch out for WINTER SERVICES in Mchenry, IL. He is still up to his games of not paying any subs!
> 
> http://www.ripoffreport.com/propert...-inc/winter-services-inc-chris-len-49266.htm#
> 
> Seems he is also out low balling even more accounts.


I am surprised Snow biz is not on that web site


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

*How's this for a night?*

I came out last night after my city council meeting and someone made 2, 3/8" round rods, sharpened them on a grinder and wedged them up under my less than a week old tires. Oh... and before they did that they dug the rods into my tailgate all the way across. I am pretty sure I was singled out as no one else had any damage. The rods were behind both passenger tires. WTF has this world come to?:realmad: 
Oh and I was parked in line with the full view door at Cityhall.....


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I finally posted in the help wanted area today as I have just found out that I ZERO accounts this winter.. Woo Hoo. If anyone is looking for help, let me know please.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Dodge Plow Pwr;1347473 said:


> I came out last night after my city council meeting and someone made 2, 3/8" round rods, sharpened them on a grinder and wedged them up under my less than a week old tires. Oh... and before they did that they dug the rods into my tailgate all the way across. I am pretty sure I was singled out as no one else had any damage. The rods were behind both passenger tires. WTF has this world come to?:realmad:
> Oh and I was parked in line with the full view door at Cityhall.....


Sorry to hear about your truck and tires. Does the city hall have cameras? or any near by business cameras?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Hambrick & Co.;1347575 said:


> Sorry to hear about your truck and tires. Does the city hall have cameras? or any near by business cameras?


Thanks and NOPE!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That sucks. Sorry to here it. Did u make any enemies recently? Maybe an ex-girlfriend? Haha.


----------



## BlackKnight07

Dodge Plow Pwr;1347476 said:


> I finally posted in the help wanted area today as I have just found out that I ZERO accounts this winter.. Woo Hoo. If anyone is looking for help, let me know please.


Welcome to the club! Was going to Sub for a Company..They've dicking around for the last month, finally told them to put it in writing and of course they came back and said Ooops..We don't have anything anymore.

I now have a 550 lbs paper weight in the Garage. At least my drive will be cleaned in 5 Minutes.


----------



## Dissociative

550 lbs?.......maybe if you cut my blade in half.....what you have a snow ex?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Or a snow shovel duct taped to the bumper


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its getting closer:

National weather service chicago/romeoville il
403 pm cst tue nov 15 2011

.discussion...
236 pm cst

issued by national weather service milwaukee/sullivan wi

decent cyclogenesis shown friday in the vicinity of kansas with
the low pulling northeast toward iowa on saturday. Models keep
most of the warm advection precipitation to the north and east but
certainly could be some showers but would be rather brief as most
of the lift stays well northwest of the area. Major snowstorm
likely from parts of the dakotas into minnesota and perhaps
northwest wisconsin but the guidance has been consistent in
keeping northern illinois on the warm side of the system.


----------



## erkoehler

When?????.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Early next week.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No way. Ground way too warm


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1347966 said:


> No way. Ground way too warm


It would really have to come down, but not impossible!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm not saying its going to snow on us, its just getting closer. There are several systems coming our way over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## erkoehler

Between the 30th and the 3rd is my guess, LET IT SNOW!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Get the 8.2 and might put the wings on it. Woohoo


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1347986 said:


> Get the 8.2 and might put the wings on it. Woohoo


u did or u are ?


----------



## erkoehler

Any body familiar with air bags vs. add a leaf? I have air bags on my 2006 f250, and now I need to beef up the rear of the 2001 f250. It will be holding a 2yd salter.

http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/2071f99.html

or

http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/82950.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1347994 said:


> Any body familiar with air bags vs. add a leaf? I have air bags on my 2006 f250, and now I need to beef up the rear of the 2001 f250. It will be holding a 2yd salter.
> 
> http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/2071f99.html
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/82950.html


Bags are the way to go, your spring are tried already and add a leaf is a smaller band-aid as it is.

i"ve always put 4in blocks, never again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*add a leaf*

they maybe cheaper, but ubolts should be replaced, and have fun removing the pin.


----------



## erkoehler

OK, ordering up a set of air bags for 01 f-250 & 01 2500hd...........there goes $600! OUCH!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well spent


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dennis

It's good to see u survived brain surgery


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going to get it


----------



## WilliamOak

erkoehler;1348008 said:


> OK, ordering up a set of air bags for 01 f-250 & 01 2500hd...........there goes $600! OUCH!


You get the onboard compressors too?


----------



## kevlars

WilliamOak;1348074 said:


> You get the onboard compressors too?


Or, use a bottle of compressed nitrogen with a regulator. That is how I run my airhorns. The bottle lasts a long time, and the install was simple.

kevlars


----------



## WilliamOak

kevlars;1348081 said:


> Or, use a bottle of compressed nitrogen with a regulator. That is how I run my airhorns. The bottle lasts a long time, and the install was simple.
> 
> kevlars


More details on that please


----------



## kevlars

I went to a welding gas distributor, and bought a bottle, whichever size will fit where you want it. Mine is in a bracket on the frame. Also, I bought a welding regulator. Regulate gas down to about 75 psi from 2200 psi, the 75 psi goes to a solenoid that is wired to a button on my dash. When I push the button, the solenoid opens and the nitrogen blows my semi horns. I am sure it could be used for airbags, as well.

kevlars


----------



## 01PStroke

Damn missed the meet up.. guess thats what I get for not checking the site in a month LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1347973 said:


> Between the 30th and the 3rd is my guess, LET IT SNOW!


3rd at the earliest.


R&R Yard Design;1347986 said:


> Get the 8.2 and might put the wings on it. Woohoo


Might? Come on, we all know your gonna have wings on it. Once you do the first side,the other is simple. FYI, I got my wings at a place in Valpo. Good people out there and cheaper than anywhere else!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea bob is a good guy out there. I thought you had a 9.2 though some time back.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nope. Bought the 8.2 a few years back off Doug (Stoker79). I have a 8.6 straight that one of my subs uses on his truck instead of his 7.6


----------



## erkoehler

No compressors, they can fill at the shop before the salt runs and just leave them full.


----------



## Propony

Hey All,

We are looking for an experianced and reliable skid steer opertator for the Elk Grove area to run one of our New Hollands...Any interested send me a PM with your information.

Thanks


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

SullivanSeptic;1347606 said:


> That sucks. Sorry to here it. Did u make any enemies recently? Maybe an ex-girlfriend? Haha.


No girl friends, just a few ex-wives. I served a guy an eviction notice 2 weeks ago and I figure it was him.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Dodge Plow Pwr;1348347 said:


> No girl friends, just a few ex-wives. I served a guy an eviction notice 2 weeks ago and I figure it was him.


A$$HOLE. Can't afford anything for himself, so he f**ks with your stuff. Dirtball. :realmad:


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Pushin 2 Please;1348366 said:


> A$$HOLE. Can't afford anything for himself, so he f**ks with your stuff. Dirtball. :realmad:


Exactly!!!!!!! We will be looking at the camera footage from a neighboring property to see if he was caught. Since I am an Elected Official, that makes this a felony with a min. of 1 year in prison.:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good. Hope you can see who it was. Even if not him, catch the a-hole who did do it. Good luck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

thanksgiving and weekend.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ok..... So what's that mean? Channel 7 said possible white storm and Skilling said nice and warm? I can't believe they get paid to guess. I guess in a week we'll know!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1348815 said:


> Ok..... So what's that mean? Channel 7 said possible white storm and Skilling said nice and warm? I can't believe they get paid to guess. I guess in a week we'll know!


bingo, in a week we shall no


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dodge Plow Pwr;1347473 said:


> I came out last night after my city council meeting and someone made 2, 3/8" round rods, sharpened them on a grinder and wedged them up under my less than a week old tires. Oh... and before they did that they dug the rods into my tailgate all the way across. I am pretty sure I was singled out as no one else had any damage. The rods were behind both passenger tires. WTF has this world come to?:realmad:
> Oh and I was parked in line with the full view door at Cityhall.....


time to start packin


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks olddog! Lol


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I talked to Dennis he's doing good...he will be going home soon


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

erkoehler;1347994 said:


> Any body familiar with air bags vs. add a leaf? I have air bags on my 2006 f250, and now I need to beef up the rear of the 2001 f250. It will be holding a 2yd salter.
> 
> http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/2071f99.html
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/82950.html


You should check out the AIR-LIFT BRAND


----------



## erkoehler

Too late, already ordered and they shipped today......trying to get them here for weekend install.


----------



## 78Craft

erkoehler;1349207 said:


> Too late, already ordered and they shipped today......trying to get them here for weekend install.


Working Machine!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;1349207 said:


> Too late, already ordered and they shipped today......trying to get them here for weekend install.


i would have went with the bags anyways, i love mine cause i get the same ride towing not towing, loaded or not. its nice cause to cause it doesnt look like i have any mods done to my truck cause it never sits high in the rear and never sits low. i have yet to put more than 65 lbs of air in them to level it out either. i just hate when it feels like im ridding on a giant spring going down the road vs just the normal 3/4 ton bounce.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

UOTE=R&R Yard Design;1346174]Question for you guys would you go or a 8.2 or a 9.2 boss. just dont really know which one i want to get. If i get the 8.2 i would but wings on it for sure What to do guys.

Also if any one want to buy a 9 foot boss in good shape let me know[/QUOTE]

I am Back and Russ that all depends on if you got permitts for a9.2 only if its a SRW 1500:laughing: with P plates:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

They make p plates. Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1349705 said:


> They make p plates. Lol


yep but they are for 1500srw only any bigger you gotta buy Q plates:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

the life of the party has returned!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the new boss 92;1349709 said:


> the life of the party has returned!


 Well Boys yes I am back home from my surgery .I would like to give alll of you a heart felt thank you for all of your cocerns.It realy means alot to me to be appriciated on this site by all of my brotherly freinds and plowers Thumbs Up

THAN YOU ALL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, lots of pain pills and beers. Time for another meet up! Just so he can share his pills!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1349729 said:


> Wow, lots of pain pills and beers. Time for another meet up! Just so he can share his pills!


WOW MAN YOU WANT SOME PERKASET


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nice tattoo Dennis


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thanks Pat got another one on the other side to match...It was 2fer one LOL:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

u home or did u sneak in a computer??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Need to post that pic on Fluid Film site for a new Hoodie??? I am at ahome as of today and back to bein the crazy : irishman I am


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Denis your like half robot now


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Steve Austin is his name. "We can rebuild him, we have the technology"
The Six Million Dollar Man, (and then some) LOL
Glad your home and now you can relax for a week or so before the snow flies.:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

A week or so? I sure hope it comes sooner than later. I'm still thinking the first or second week of December.


----------



## brianbrich1

Was someone here selling a vbox


----------



## SnowMatt13

December 1st-3rd....somewhere there...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

ok pics will follow, but got an 8.2 tonight


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone have any used horns they want to sell???

Train, semi, ship.....just want loud!


----------



## kevlars

erkoehler;1351072 said:


> Anyone have any used horns they want to sell???
> 
> Train, semi, ship.....just want loud!


Look on eBay. That is where I got 2 of my sets. Got another set from a friend who owns a body shop that specializes in semis, buses and medium-duty trucks. He said he gets them all the time. He throws alot of them away!! He just gave them to me.

I run mine off of a tank of compressed nitrogen from a welding supplier, with a welding regulator. Works great.

kevlars

OBTW, search Hadley on eBay.


----------



## WilliamOak

I run an airhorn/cop siren. Really gets people's attention


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1351072 said:


> Anyone have any used horns they want to sell???
> 
> Train, semi, ship.....just want loud!


Yeah, get a hold of me. I have a set of horns I can get rid of. I also have compressor with built in tank for it


----------



## erkoehler

Now we just need snow, I don't like how warm it is today!


----------



## the new boss 92

eric, go to hornblasters.com they can get you what you need!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Way to warm out today. I'm at the zoo in shorts. Looks to stay on the warm side for the next 10 plus days.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1351348 said:


> Way to warm out today. I'm at the zoo in shorts. Looks to stay on the warm side for the next 10 plus days.


You have to know that I am going to have a comment about this one! Right? Come on, you make it to easy! You + Shorts + Zoo!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know my sexy legs. Also I live at the zoo? Its to easy!


----------



## erkoehler

Slowly but surely we're getting equipment put together. Wish there was a snow storm coming, that would definitely motivate!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Im saying December 13 first snow. Apparently russ knocked up some lady and his kid is due the same day. Suck to be you russ !!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You think Russ did it? Nope, not him. All I 'll say is, I was GREAT!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It was the milkman.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yup. That's what they call me!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Plow and Salter are all ready to go! Need to finish putting in stakes at the a couple more properties tomorrow. After that I got nothing until it snows. I'm saying the first week of December for snow.......


----------



## Dissociative

the new boss 92;1351301 said:


> eric, go to hornblasters.com they can get you what you need!


please dont....these guys have junk....its all plastic and WAY overpriced. 
i can get ya guys any horn stuff you need.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bears are 7-3. Wow, never would have guessed this. Wildcard here we come!


----------



## cosgo

erkoehler;1351072 said:


> Anyone have any used horns they want to sell???
> 
> Train, semi, ship.....just want loud!


Lets talk this week. I have a complete horn blasters kit that I uninstalled from my silverado, and never reinstalled on my dodge. 100% duty cycle compressor, tank, 4 horn system, air bag suspension. loud as hell! never gave me a single problem


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much do you want.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1351351 said:


> You have to know that I am going to have a comment about this one! Right? Come on, you make it to easy! You + Shorts + Zoo!


Hey was hangin out with the Giraffs


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1352659 said:


> How much do you want.


tooooot honkdredpayup:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey PABST You willl be missed on here.Have a safe trip to TEXAS AND a real good HOLIDAY GONNA Miss ya MY DRINKIN BUDDY:crying:


----------



## GMC99

Tom Skilling
Happy Sunday all! Hope the weekend's been a good one!! Does it seem possible Thanksgiving's right around the corner?? Amazing! Still looking like 60 is within reach Thanksgiving and like we could wind up with the 60s Friday. If so, it would be the mildest Thanksgiving in 13 years. Just an interesting aside--sure doesn't look to me like high latitude blocking is evolving in the same manner it has in recent years---at least so far. It's early to draw hard conclusions from this--but it's something which is being monitored. I notice NOAA's Climate Prediction Center pulled its "below normal" temp region farther north and now has us "near normal for the Dec through Feb meteorological winter season in Chicago. It's been that high latitude blocking (the regular occurrence of so-called "Greenland blocks", masses of mild air aloft which act to force colder air indigenous to the arctic latitudes south into the Lower 48, which has been such a critical component in producing our recent persistently chilly winters. The cold hasn't been barbaric in recent winters (compared, say, to the winters of the mid and late 1970s and the bitterly cold episodes in the early 1980s--but the chilly temps have been persistent. Just how high latitude blocking evolves this coming cold season is one of the wildcards in deciding the meteorological temp trend this winter. Were this blocking NOT to be a regular feature, then La Nina would be inclined to produce a more volatile array of temp swings which might well include impressive arctic surges--but, overall, could mean the chill isn't as persistent as in recent winters. Since our skill at forecasting high latitude blocking pattern is poor at a seasonal time range, we'll have to monitor developments and see how things unfold.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So what does that mean. Hmmmmm


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It means all these guessers really have no clue. Like Skilling said last week, how can all these winter forecasts say cold and snowy, when they have a hard enough time with the 7 day? Only time will tell. As long as its better than last year, I'll be happy.


----------



## erkoehler

Just spent 12 hours in the shop with 2 mechanics, we rewired all the lights on the f250 flatbed, installed wings on the hiniker plow, wired the snow ex spreader, and installed a vibrator on it. Also added two strobes to the rear.

Pulled all the salter wiring out of the 2006 f250.


I beat!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

On a Sunday? Hope your not paying time and a half?


----------



## erkoehler

No OT, they picked the day.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

OT or not, still adds up. Now we need to put our equipment to work. Let's hope for something Sunday or Sunday night! I love just a salt run at this point.


----------



## the new boss 92

eric your not salting with the 06 any more?


----------



## erkoehler

No, moving the salter to the 01 chevy and 01 ford.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Your just wiring salters now? Wow, its crazy how unprepared people are.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1353133 said:


> Your just wiring salters now? Wow, its crazy how unprepared people are.


we have plenty time, like 6 days and nights....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Short week too. Sunday is gonna be here before we know it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

my ***** isn't ready......


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Sunday my azz


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1353149 said:


> we have plenty time, like 6 days and nights....


Really, fill me in here!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its a secret!


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1353133 said:


> Your just wiring salters now? Wow, its crazy how unprepared people are.


Still have one truck that needs a mount and wiring, one salter to wire, and need to repair the wiring on the Ebling.

4 plows need fluid changes too.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1353133 said:


> Your just wiring salters now? Wow, its crazy how unprepared people are.


Really? I think his list is short compared to yours. :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ryan was to complete everything by last friday. is this not the case?

weather maps are everywhere for next sunday night/monday. It looks like some wrap around crap after the storm moves off to our east.


----------



## buildinon

I am new to this group. I had previously had a screen name on here, but forgot it, so I created a new one. In the last two years I moved from Homewood to Buffalo Grove, and have been looking to connect with people up here in my fields. Obviously I "play" in the snow...lol...and during the rest of the year I am forced to do construction / remodeling for myself...lol...would rather have the white gold all year, but have to make a living the other months of the year. 
Hopefully we have a winter like we did last year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1353178 said:


> I am new to this group. I had previously had a screen name on here, but forgot it, so I created a new one. In the last two years I moved from Homewood to Buffalo Grove, and have been looking to connect with people up here in my fields. Obviously I "play" in the snow...lol...and during the rest of the year I am forced to do construction / remodeling for myself...lol...would rather have the white gold all year, but have to make a living the other months of the year.
> Hopefully we have a winter like we did last year.


Welcome to the club, stay from R&R and P2P and you'll do alright.....something wrong with those two.......

oh, have you paid the 5.00 cover charge yet ?


----------



## erkoehler

Mount and wiring are in route from ESI.

Vibrator kit is now shipping from Angelo's.

I think other than a warning light for the 95 that is everything I need.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1353175 said:


> Ryan was to complete everything by last friday. is this not the case?
> 
> weather maps are everywhere for next sunday night/monday. It looks like some wrap around crap after the storm moves off to our east.


I thought he said by last Wednesday?


buildinon;1353178 said:


> I am new to this group. I had previously had a screen name on here, but forgot it, so I created a new one. In the last two years I moved from Homewood to Buffalo Grove, and have been looking to connect with people up here in my fields. Obviously I "play" in the snow...lol...and during the rest of the year I am forced to do construction / remodeling for myself...lol...would rather have the white gold all year, but have to make a living the other months of the year.
> Hopefully we have a winter like we did last year.


Welcome. Enjoy the wild ride we have on here!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1353175 said:


> Ryan was to complete everything by last friday. is this not the case?
> 
> weather maps are everywhere for next sunday night/monday. It looks like some wrap around crap after the storm moves off to our east.


Says who? I just took plows off of shelf. Still need to wire two salters and wire plow on flatbed. That's numbers 2 thru 4 on the list. But the list is about 40250 items deep. Yikes!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1345891 said:


> Just picked up another vbox. Found a ridiculous deal on a mint 8ft stainless saltdogg. All trucks and plows going on starting Wednesday. We will be ready no later then A friday. Bring it on!


may bad, u didnt say what friday.......lol

have u tried done the new kit yet?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1345891 said:


> Just picked up another vbox. Found a ridiculous deal on a mint 8ft stainless saltdogg. All trucks and plows going on starting Wednesday. We will be ready no later then friday. Bring it on!





SullivanSeptic;1353216 said:


> Says who? I just took plows off of shelf. Still need to wire two salters and wire plow on flatbed. That's numbers 2 thru 4 on the list. But the list is about 40250 items deep. Yikes!


DAMN, olddog beat me to it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

for what its worth....

HOLIDAY WEEKEND...

THE MODEL SPREAD IS LARGE DURING THIS PERIOD
WITH APPARENT DIFFICULTY IN HANDLING WHETHER THE PATTERN WILL
REMAIN SPLIT OR MORE AMPLIFIED. MUCH OF NOVEMBER HAS BEEN SPLIT
AND PROGRESSIVE AND IN GENERAL THE 21.00 GFS...GEFS...AND EC
DEPICT THAT. ONE CONSISTENCY IS THAT ALL RUNS DO SHOW AND HAVE
SHOWN COLD AIR WRAPPING INTO THE AREA BEHIND THE PASSAGE OF THE
TROUGH/TROUGHS. WHETHER THAT IS SAT OR MORE SO ON SUN INTO MON IS
TOO UNCERTAIN AT THIS TIME. BUT WITH THAT HAVE ADDED A RAIN/SNOW
MENTION FOR SATURDAY NIGHT TOWARDS ROCKFORD AND FOR A LARGER PART
OF THE AREA ON SUNDAY. FOR POPS...HAVE PREFERRED A MODEL CONSENSUS
BLEND WITH THE GOING FORECAST GIVEN THE SOLUTION SPREAD AND
ESPECIALLY WITH THE MAIN EMPHASIS OF THIS FORECAST ON TUE.
TEMPERATURES LOOK MILD ON FRIDAY...WITH MIX DOWN TO NEAR 900 MB
SHOWING POTENTIAL TO HAVE LOWER TO MID 60S. IT ALSO LOOKS BREEZY
ON FRI...WHICH SHOULD BE NO SURPRISE AS ALREADY FIVE DAYS THIS
MONTH HAVE AVERAGED OVER 15 MPH WINDS IN CHICAGO /ORD/. ON THE
BACKSIDE...THE COLD AIR ADVECTION WILL LIKELY KEEP HIGHS IN THE
30S TO LOWER 40S...FAVORED AT THIS TIME ON SUN


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1353234 said:


> DAMN, olddog beat me to it.


i left both of my phones at home this morning, i cant help but hang out by the computer allday and wait for emails....

I cant wait to get home and see all the porn and dirty text's i got from u and Dennis


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1353240 said:


> i left both of my phones at home this morning, i cant help but hang out by the computer allday and wait for emails....
> 
> I cant wait to get home and see all the porn and dirty text's i got from u and Dennis


None from me yet. I do have plenty to send out!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

things are looking up for me got 1 commercial for my truck and 9 for the ground crew 1 truck still going to collect snow on top of it


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How many truck do you have now.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1353232 said:


> may bad, u didnt say what friday.......lol
> 
> have u tried done the new kit yet?


I don't recall typing that. Someone must be stealing my screen name and typing some kind of blasphemy.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1353413 said:


> I don't recall typing that. Someone must be stealing my screen name and typing some kind of blasphemy.


Must be your other Irish twin???huh


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Blasphemy? Wow, big word Ry. Must be all that schooling you have!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

And as far as dirty text OLDDOG I would never do somthing like that P2P does it all


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1353427 said:


> Blasphemy? Wow, big word Ry. Must be all that schooling you have!


I was using my trusty thesaurus.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What a big word for you. Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I usually just ask the wife for help when I type


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We both know she's the brains! Except for marrying you!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1353504 said:


> We both know she's the brains! Except for marrying you!


I like to keep mine close by, as a matter I'm sitting on them now


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

sullivanseptic;1353413 said:


> i don't recall typing that. Someone must be stealing my screen name and typing some kind of blasphemy.


it was me on my black berry lol just joking

DID YOU GET THE PM I SENT YOU


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes he did.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Seriously, Ron?!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1353558 said:


> Yes he did.





SullivanSeptic;1353574 said:


> Seriously, Ron?!!!


????????????????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I don't know what you guys arer talking about? You all know I have a drinking problem!


----------



## erkoehler

Drinking isn't the excuse!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1353598 said:


> Drinking isn't the excuse!


LOL

RJS, i got yours, and dont know of any service like that. i just check often, its part of the fun for me


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1353598 said:


> Drinking isn't the excuse!


No NOT this time, at least


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1353605 said:


> No this time, at least


u trying out spaienglish ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Fixed it, mom!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anybody else see Skilling at 530? Sunday or Monday may just be something for us. I'll be happy with a complete salt run. Happier with a plow and salt!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1353627 said:


> Anybody else see Skilling at 530? Sunday or Monday may just be something for us. I'll be happy with a complete salt run. Happier with a plow and salt!


I'll watch at 9:30.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^That's what olddog said.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

if we get this cut off low, it may allow us some snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I love cut off lows!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I love cut offs! Especially on my cool jean shorts!


----------



## erkoehler

15 minute warning for weather! Who's excited!

It would be nice to be working this weekend, but not much hope at this point.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Your daisy dukes? Nice! Show off those "wheels"!


----------



## erkoehler

Big changes Sunday/Monday......that's all he said.


----------



## buildinon

I twould be nice to get out this weekend. Time to pay for the new equipment, and for the trip to the Virgin Islands in a few weeks...lol...oh and the wedding a few months ago as well. I thought she was the brains and I was the brawn, but she married me...lol...

Thanks for the welcome guys, and I will watch out for those two from the posts I have been reading the last few months on ehre...j/k


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Going to the Virgin Islands in a few weeks? Your gonna miss the middle of December?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Damn Ron your up early.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What did t say


----------



## buildinon

I will be in the VI from 04DEC to 11DEC...So hopefully I won't miss to much. And I have no choice but to go, late honeymoon that the wife planned...have to be a yes man on this one.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1354001 said:


> Damn Ron your up early.


Up everyday at 445. Back to working my "other" winter job up in Burr Ridge.


buildinon;1354008 said:


> I will be in the VI from 04DEC to 11DEC...So hopefully I won't miss to much. And I have no choice but to go, late honeymoon that the wife planned...have to be a yes man on this one.


We ALL hope you will miss a lot....LOL..... Your new to the married life, you will now always be a yes man!:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1354002 said:


> What did t say


Fell asleep as he came on. Sounds like he said big changes for Sunday, Monday. Lets hope those changes mean cold and snow. Looking forward to an update from you later on.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

830 I'm asleep......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I should be too. Laid down around 9 last night and was passed out soon after.


----------



## erkoehler

Details on were slim, but the hint of a change to winter precipitation for more than just Sunday Monday was there.

Hopefully we get in a nice pattern pushing through a couple storms a week!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1354040 said:


> Up everyday at 445. Back to working my "other" winter job up in Burr Ridge.
> 
> We ALL hope you will miss a lot....LOL..... Your new to the married life, you will now always be a yes man!:laughing:


Well like my grandfather told me before I married my first Wife NO MATTER IF YOU GET IT ON FROM THE STREET CORNER,OR YOU PUT A RING ON HER FINGER YOUR STILL PAYING FOR IT.SO PICK YOUR POSION!!!!! SO I JUST DRINK


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You know what I know ? hehehe


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That it is raining outside?


----------



## erkoehler

And its 10 degrees too warm


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I haven't even looked at the plows or spreaders since last April. No real reason to look since there is no work for me this year. Maybe IF I hold out and don't do it someone will call when it is snowing?:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

Got the truck finally running....got rid of that JUNK e4od and put the 5 speed in it...added more lights in the light bar and now to get the plow ready...almost ready to rock n roll!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Ill be in texas all winter, looks like Ill miss it all


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1354275 said:


> Ill be in texas all winter, looks like Ill miss it all


And my new truck isn't getting a blade this year. Your welcome guys, its gonna snow like crazy this year


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Will Sunday be a salting or plowing and a salting
Also anyone using weather channel pro. For 700.00 per year? 
How is it


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Why would a company being small spend money on a weather service. One has to learn how to read some maps. We all had to or just watch tv and go with the flow. If they say we are going to have an ice storm all of our lots get pretreated and salted during and after. It's years of knowing what to expect. Got to learn before we play.


----------



## ERWbuilders

What R&R said lol....gunna be a Heavy winter this year...you can smell it in the air.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1354304 said:


> Why would a company being small spend money on a weather service. One has to learn how to read some maps. We all had to or just watch tv and go with the flow. If they say we are going to have an ice storm all of our lots get pretreated and salted during and after. It's years of knowing what to expect. Got to learn before we play.


Ya snow is not an exact science. It seams like 100% of the time the weather ******** are wrong. You need to stop over engineering the **** out of this with your fancy programs and just play it by ear. Plans always fall through however when you least expected it you get what you want.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Watch Skilling, listen to olddog and set the alarm. I think pi$$ing money away is totally uncalled for. Why would you pay for a service when they don't know $h!t either? If there is snow in the forecast, even just a small chance, my alarm is set. Also, look at a radar and or map.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

PabstBlueRibbon;1354308 said:


> Ya snow is not an exact science. It seams like 100% of the time the weather ******** are wrong. You need to stop over engineering the **** out of this with your fancy programs and just play it by ear. Plans always fall through however when you least expected it you get what you want.


The program is not fancy it's simple if you know how to due a formula 
It was just a question because I won't be able to watch tv in dec. will be moving closing date of dec.9 will be offline on everything till Comcast gets in and install new wires


----------



## ERWbuilders

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1354312 said:


> The program is not fancy it's simple if you know how to due a formula
> It was just a question because I won't be able to watch tv in dec. will be moving closing date of dec.9 will be offline on everything till Comcast gets in and install new wires


dont you have an ipad? every great snow plower has one of themThumbs Up


----------



## ERWbuilders

except me....i got a laptop this year with mobil internet....mostly for down time lol


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1354312 said:


> The program is not fancy it's simple if you know how to due a formula
> It was just a question because I won't be able to watch tv in dec. will be moving closing date of dec.9 will be offline on everything till Comcast gets in and install new wires


A program is ok, However from what I have heard from russ, it's just that a program. You haven't taken into consideration islands, curbs, parking stops, ****** pavement. You need to look at lots before you bid them just not all internet work


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

PabstBlueRibbon;1354317 said:


> A program is ok, However from what I have heard from russ, it's just that a program. You haven't taken into consideration islands, curbs, parking stops, ****** pavement. You need to look at lots before you bid them just not all internet work


Don't hate
When I went to the meet and greet I had 0 accounts due to I just finished the program

Now for the ground crew I have 9 condo ass. And 1 20 min. Job for my truck


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Yup. Been doing this a long time. No computer can tell me how long it take me to plow a lot. I look at it, and give a quote. I know how good I am, a computer don't!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Pushin 2 Please;1354323 said:


> ^ Yup. Been doing this a long time. No computer can tell me how long it take me to plow a lot. I look at it, and give a quote. I know how good I am, a computer don't!


If you take in the factor that a plow truck can due 43560 square feet an hour and formula that into it the program will tell how long and how many pounds of salt


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Also how many times do we waste our time,fuel ect. And walk away with what we had in the first place 
At least I can measure and get a bid out the door without losing anything all bids are verifyed once they want a meeting

here is a sloppy measuring its 5.56 acres look at the white box


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

If you think just bsecuase we have been doing this for.a.while myself about to be 13 years. And if you use the same old ways your wrong I am 41 years old and still learning newer and better ways to do things technology will just pass you bye


----------



## buildinon

Which program is that, I use findlotsize.com. The only reason I started using anything (originally googlemaps) was so when one of my guys call in with a question about the site, I could pull it up right from my truck and be able to answer them with an excact photo. That way there is no confusion when I tell them where soething is or where to put it. The advatage of findlotsize.com is that it is free, and you can get the same lot size info you just posted.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

buildinon;1354385 said:


> Which program is that, I use findlotsize.com. The only reason I started using anything (originally googlemaps) was so when one of my guys call in with a question about the site, I could pull it up right from my truck and be able to answer them with an excact photo. That way there is no confusion when I tell them where soething is or where to put it. The advatage of findlotsize.com is that it is free, and you can get the same lot size info you just posted.


It not free on the ipad2


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1354325 said:


> If you take in the factor that a plow truck can due 43560 square feet an hour and formula that into it the program will tell how long and how many pounds of salt


Not every operator can do that in an hour, Not every lot allows that in an hour!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow what afternoon I missed here.

I've been putting my plow together.....just may need it SOON....

at this point its almost a sure thing !!!!!

RJS,

I watch very little TV, and even then its for the info AFTER the event when they get 60% right. I have a few web sites I use and then use what little I know about weather. Everybody has their own way of doing things, nothing wrong that. Paying 700.00 a year doesnt sound well to me. Hell i have guys who forward me these PAID SERVICES for my thoughts. Heres a couple of examples and bear in mine i was talking about the blizzard a week BEFORE it hit.

CONTINENTAL WEATHER SERVICE Date: 1-26-11 
800-828-5421 or 630-961-2959 FAX 480-985-1100 [email protected] TIME: 5 AM
24 HOUR FORECAST ENDING: 5 AM THUR

CURRENT TEMPERATURE: 25

TEMP FORECAST: MAX {29 AT 2 PM MIN {20} AT 7AM THU

Temp above 32 at: Temp below 32 at: Temp above 20 at: Temp below 20 at:

Relative Humidity: 6am: 88% 12am: 82% 6am: 83%

WIND CHILL:

SKY COVER: MOSTLY CLOUDY

PRECIPITATION: SNOW 40%

PRECIPITATION AMOUNTS: UP TO 2 INCHES

PRECIPITATION TIMES: 3-5 AM THUR TILL 11AM-1PM THUR

WIND DIRECTION & SPEED:WNW 5-15 TO SOUTHWEST 10PM 10-20

WEATHER HAZARDS/WARNINGS:

REMARKS: FAST MOVING SYSTEM WILL CONTINUE TO TARGET THE AREA
RIGHT ON INTO EARLY NEXT WEEK. THE TIMING OF THE SYSTEMS CHANGES
WITH EACH MODEL RUN SO JUST TAKE IT ONE EVENT AT A TIME.

SEVEN DAY OUTLOOK:
DAY PRECIP AMNT	MAX	MIN	SKY	COMMENT
THU S am & late nt up to 2"	30	20.	M/C 
FRI SW- NT T 31	20	M/C
SAT SW NT T-<1" 32	22	M/C	
SUN S-/SW 30% T-1" 30	20	M/C 
MON NONE 22	15	M/C	
TUE SW NT <1" 19	6	P/C
WED SW-AM <1" 23	12	M/C

WEATHER CODES: R=RAIN, RW=RAIN SHOWER L-DRIZZLE, T=THUNDERSTORM, S=SNOW SW=SNOW 
SHOWER, SW- FLURRIES, ZR/ZL FREEZING RAIN/DRIZZLE, LIGHT PRECIP - HEAVY PRECIPITATION +

CONTINENTAL WEATHER SERVICE Date: 1-29-11 
800-828-5421 or 630-961-2959 FAX 480-985-1100 [email protected] TIME: 2 PM
24 HOUR FORECAST ENDING: 2 PM SUN

CURRENT TEMPERATURE: 34

TEMP FORECAST: MAX {29} AT 2 PM SUN MIN {20} AT 7AM SUN

Temp above 32 at: Temp below 32 at: Temp above 20 at: Temp below 20 at:

Relative Humidity: 6am: 84% 12am: 81% 6am: 83%

WIND CHILL:

SKY COVER: MOSTLY CLOUDY

PRECIPITATION: SNOW SHOWERS/FLURRIES 40%

PRECIPITATION AMOUNTS: TRACE<1

PRECIPITATION TIMES: 5-7 PM UNTIL 11PM 40% 11PM-2AM FLURRIES 25%

WIND DIRECTION & SPEED: NORTHWEST 6-18 MPH TO NE 4-6 AM 6-18 MPH

WEATHER HAZARDS/WARNINGS:

REMARKS: Have an area of light snow and snow showers over northern Iowa which is forecast
To track into the local area. this evening. Should be a minor affair but some light accum is
Possible. Models continue to trend toward a more northerly track which
May result in a potential significant snowfall Tuesday night and Wed am.

SEVEN DAY OUTLOOK:
DAY PRECIP AMNT	MAX	MIN	SKY	COMMENT
SUN SW- early am & late nt T 29	19.	M/C 
MON S- 1-2" 25	16	M/C
TUE S- 2-4" 24	16	M/C	
WED S 2-4" 22	12	M/C 
THU NONE 12	0	P/S	
FRI NONE 18	-2	P/S
SAT NONE 28	11	P/C

WEATHER CODES: R=RAIN, RW=RAIN SHOWER L-DRIZZLE, T=THUNDERSTORM, S=SNOW SW=SNOW 
SHOWER, SW- FLURRIES, ZR/ZL FREEZING RAIN/DRIZZLE, LIGHT PRECIP - HEAVY PRECIPITATION +


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Old dogg I always respect you and listen to what you say 
I did not pay for it I found out about it and just asked a simple question about it


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

PabstBlueRibbon;1354397 said:


> Not every operator can do that in an hour, Not every lot allows that in an hour!


Your right that's why there is 3 different. Parking levels
Lot A nothing in the way 43560 an hour
Lot B something's in the way 36000 an hour
Lot C a lot of things in the way 30000 an hour


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1354410 said:


> I did not pay for it


I'm not the cop on the westside, no need to explian yourself to me.... I never said you paid fot it, i was just giving my two cents.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just got another lot. School just called and said we got it. Crap! Now we r slammed.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mmmmmm, that's some good lickin! 


Ryan, you must have a good computer program? Wait, you don't use one either!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. Computers can't hold me down! I plow like a maniac.


----------



## erkoehler

Nice work!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It was a late bid. We shot it high. Guess not high enough


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

SullivanSeptic;1354483 said:


> Nope. Computers can't hold me down! I plow like a maniac.


Your on one now......a computer has nothing to do with how you plow


----------



## brianbrich1

After all that.....when is some snow coming pat, my early guess of the 24 of nov dosent look so good....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

See. I had a customer that needed plow and salt. I was able to read them well enough to figure out I could get id it a little high. So I did and I got it. How's that computer working for ya now!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, like a salesman. Thats a good idea. People skills. Don't have computer skills but I sure can B.S. my way around!


----------



## GMC99

On another topic, what are all you subs getting for hours on an average one push snow fall?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ron I can bs you in to buying some bs. Lol. You going to buy my spreader


----------



## WilliamOak

This site needs a "like" Option on this sitE


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok So when is it supposed to snow next week I heard thursday and watched the map from the UK comin down this way


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

DIRISHMAN;1354636 said:


> Ok So when is it supposed to snow next week I heard thursday and watched the map from the UK comin down this way


I been hearing Sunday and Tuesday but who knows


----------



## brianbrich1

Russ u selling your spreader?


----------



## erkoehler

Just watches Skilling from 5:45 today....... Not very positive to us winter weather guys!


----------



## brianbrich1

The best way to get it to snow is not watch the weather for a couple days....than boom suddenly there is snow in the next day forecast


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1354664 said:


> Just watches Skilling from 5:45 today....... Not very positive to us winter weather guys!


I hate to say it but we have plenty of time to make sure all our equipment is up and ready. Nothing for a week plus? Ouch. Come on cold air!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Selling the 575 snowex


----------



## GMC99

Perfect! Its a dodge it can handle it!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let's get back on track here guys as it being my thread I am the boss. So get back to the right cause.


----------



## AJ 502

Addison, IL.
355 From South (right) Army Trail to (right) Rowling to (left) Fullerton to (right) Westgate to 1st corner on left.

3 Big A$$ Salter Boxes and 2 Plows for Sale. Plus some Misc. Stuff.
All out side to see. Dont have to ask any questions if you are not interested.


----------



## erkoehler

AJ 502;1354888 said:


> Addison, IL.
> 355 From South (right) Army Trail to (right) Rowling to (left) Fullerton to (right) Westgate to 1st corner on left.
> 
> 3 Big A$$ Salter Boxes and 2 Plows for Sale. Plus some Misc. Stuff.
> All out side to see. Dont have to ask any questions if you are not interested.


How you been?

Is this your stuff?


----------



## AJ 502

erkoehler;1354906 said:


> How you been?
> 
> Is this your stuff?


Been Good...

Not my stuff. Just on my way to the shop.

I will take pics and send them to D-Mac because he is more comp literate to post pics tomorrow morning.


----------



## brianbrich1

Got a western 2yd spreader yesterday....do I have time to enjoy my thanksgiving before wiring it up. No salt runs in the near future it seems.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Eat and drink up Brian!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning Ron


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good moorning Pat. Happy Black Wednesday!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Why did I just see 4 or 5, maybe 5500's with Boss V plows with v boxes and 2 Ford pickups with plows and spreaders going south on 355? Stolen? Salt run? Lol


----------



## brianbrich1

sweet going to indy for the holiday to see my grandfather and cousins i havent seen a a couple years...


----------



## brianbrich1

I dont know wht were texting and driving ron...haha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I would never do that! Haha..... enjoy the time with your family!


----------



## erkoehler

My truck was pretty icey this morning, but pavement is dry.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I know i'm a little late on this but, I use Weather DTN as my full time job pays for it. Its good at times but if I had to pay for it on my own I wouldnt waste my money. As far as estimating lots there is nothing better than getting out there and looking at it. I can pull in any lot and figure out what I will need and how long it will take. Just comes with doing it. 

Have a good thanksgiving. 

Mike


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

weather channel says snow for Monday and Tuesday

this pic is for those that wonder why i am always on the internet all the time and yes my truck is 4x4 its under the plow control


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Is that an IPAD?


----------



## erkoehler

Hambrick & Co.;1355422 said:


> Is that an IPAD?


yes............

Which mount is that?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1272736 said:


> The tears or years of '10-11 are done. So let's get it started the right way. Let all have fun over the summer, time to post about '11-12 winter.


time to start over


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Old dog any truth to the snow fall forecasted on mon. And tue. Next week


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Im going with spotty flakes and maybe a salting for now.......looking more at the 7th time frame


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pat, your so smart!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Afternoon Ron, u pick the DD for coffee.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its your call as always. Oak Forest always seems to be the best! I'll even buy you a bagel!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

blueberry with cream cheese toasted?

and don't let Sully see these either.....

.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Nice truck old


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I seen them. I seen them!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1355531 said:


> Nice truck old


thanks.

up for sale in the spring


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1355561 said:


> thanks.
> 
> up for sale in the spring


How much scary to ask


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Too much for what it has been though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1355564 said:


> How much scary to ask


thats a good question.....



R&R Yard Design;1355565 said:


> Too much for what it has been though.


 Yes, it's been tested and passed it's limits from time to time.....that should only add to it's market value.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mine has more character tho!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1355589 said:


> Mine has more character tho!


u get the stright blade up and going ?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Evening all NICE VEE PAT :laughing: here is a couple of faces for the front


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1355598 said:


> u get the stright blade up and going ?


NO! Now get off my back! I'm working on it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1355606 said:


> NO! Now get off my back! I'm working on it.


PM sent ryan.. Oh yah did ya get the straight blade up and workin:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1355606 said:


> NO! Now get off my back! I'm working on it.


 Dennis, I won't even ask about the vee blade, or the wideout,or the salter,.....lol

I'm around if u need any help.


----------



## erkoehler

Put down the beer and get to work!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Wideout, vee plow, 1.5 salters done. Gotta finish straight blade, one skid steer. Then a bunch of random little stuff on machines and trucks that aren't a big priority


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The random little things are about 40 items deep. Thats the only issue! And no, I'm nt putting down the beer. Its almost Thanksgiving. I gotta drink. Family tradition!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1355639 said:


> The random little things are about 40 items deep. Thats the only issue! And no, I'm nt putting down the beer. Its almost Thanksgiving. I gotta drink. Family tradition!


You go ryan


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

My guess is by the end of January or early Feb Sully will be ready. Nothing like waiting till December!


----------



## AJ 502

Olddog.

What is all the furniture (sofas)? Storage or for sale?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

AJ, that's where he sleeps when his wifey don't want hime at home!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

AJ 502;1355686 said:


> Olddog.
> 
> What is all the furniture (sofas)? Storage or for sale?


That's where I sleep when at work.....

Imagine everything in your house and u had a fire or something that cause some large repair. Now times that by 50.....its all in my building. U name it, we have it

We are a full service company, fire and water restoration with construction.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sully sent reply for PM


----------



## DIRISHMAN

olddogg so if your couch suffers a severe smoke damage from a fire do you guy clean it to remove the smoke smell? or do they just replace it???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1355713 said:


> olddogg so if your couch suffers a severe smoke damage from a fire do you guy clean it to remove the smoke smell? or do they just replace it???


we take EVERYTHING that is restore-able if possible

our new site

http://www.servicemaster-dsi.com/

.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1355723 said:


> we take EVERYTHING that is restore-able if possible
> 
> our new site
> 
> http://www.servicemaster-dsi.com/
> 
> .


Cool I just applied for a job .But couldnt find the handicap section


----------



## AJ 502

1olddogtwo;1355696 said:


> That's where I sleep when at work.....
> 
> Imagine everything in your house and u had a fire or something that cause some large repair. Now times that by 50.....its all in my building. U name it, we have it
> 
> We are a full service company, fire and water restoration with construction.


Need a sofa sleeper. Maybe some other items I dont know about that you may have.
Can I set a time / date to come by and browse?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

AJ 502;1355776 said:


> Need a sofa sleeper. Maybe some other items I dont know about that you may have.
> Can I set a time / date to come by and browse?


These items belong to home owners, we are restoring them and storing them while the homes are being repaired.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BEFORE I FORGET HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL OF YOU AND YOUR FAMILY AND MAY IT SNOW LIKE THE DICKENS SOON AND PABST GOOD LUCK IN TEXAS YOU WILL BE MISSED ON HEREThumbs Up


----------



## AJ 502

1olddogtwo;1355723 said:


> we take EVERYTHING that is restore-able if possible
> 
> our new site
> 
> http://www.servicemaster-dsi.com/
> 
> .


Wow nice site.
Plus all the classes included from ethics to fraud to mitigation.

Sounds like a Top Tier Company. No B.S. from any employee is tolerated.


----------



## AJ 502

1olddogtwo;1355778 said:


> These items belong to home owners, we are restoring them and storing them while the homes are being repaired.


Cool . Great Service for Families that have been thru the hard times unexpectedly.


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1355780 said:


> BEFORE I FORGET HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL OF YOU AND YOUR FAMILY AND MAY IT SNOW LIKE THE DICKENS SOON AND PABST GOOD LUCK IN TEXAS YOU WILL BE MISSED ON HEREThumbs Up


Are you Past the secondary phase of infection, blood clots or needing any more surgery?

If so, I am very happy You Made It thru A Terrible Time!

This Is My Good Luck Wish For You!

Stay Strong Dennis. It Will Get Back To normal Soon.
Glad You made It.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thank you.But no more surgery ,but still not out of woods yet as far as infection or blood clots about another three weeks. Wow i havent had a beer for goin on 3 weeks!!!! YIKES!!!! but pushin & sully's twistin my arm being my legs dont go so good right now:laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1355799 said:


> Thank you.But no more surgery ,but still not out of woods yet as far as infection or blood clots about another three weeks. Wow i havent had a beer for goin on 3 weeks!!!! YIKES!!!! but pushin & sully's twistin my arm being my legs dont go so good right now:laughing:


As soon as you are up and about get off the Coumadin / Warfarin.

Drinking to come soon.

Your not missing much. Cept a *****ing from the wife. LOL.


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1355799 said:


> Thank you.But no more surgery ,but still not out of woods yet as far as infection or blood clots about another three weeks. Wow i havent had a beer for goin on 3 weeks!!!! YIKES!!!! but pushin & sully's twistin my arm being my legs dont go so good right now:laughing:


Well I can personally promise ill have at least another 6 pack tonight to keep my jameson company tonight in your honor. I'm sure sully and Ron will help pick up the slack for ya too lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What about me.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1355815 said:


> What about me.


Geez how could I forget. My bad


----------



## metallihockey88

Better hurry up and get better though Dennis. Don't know how long I can keep up the pace. Unfortunately a bit past my glory days


----------



## AJ 502

I am only allowed a 12 tonight. LOL.
She Mad! I guess its normal.
I guess if I down it fast in 2 hours it will feel like a 12 and a bottle of Jameson.

I always tell her just a six pak but I come home with a 12.
She says "I thought just a 6"?
I say it came with a free 6 as a special.
They were out of 6's.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Pat, I give it 2 weeks and 3 days and you will have destroyed it.


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1355841 said:


> Pat, I give it 2 weeks and 3 days and you will have destroyed it.


Take it your predicting the first snow in 2 weeks?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

AJ 502;1355833 said:


> I am only allowed a 12 tonight. LOL.
> She Mad! I guess its normal.
> I guess if I down it fast in 2 hours it will feel like a 12 and a bottle of Jameson.
> 
> I always tell her just a six pak but I come home with a 12.
> She says "I thought just a 6"?
> I say it came with a free 6 as a special.
> They were out of 6's.


Go buy 2 12 packs leave one in the truck replace each beer you drink with a full one
Caution hide the empties


----------



## AJ 502

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1355858 said:


> Go buy 2 12 packs leave one in the truck replace each beer you drink with a full one
> Caution hide the empties


Good One But Nah, better one.
My son said buy a 6 pak and save the holder. When you take out the trash put it in the car. When I go to the liquor store and buy a 12 just bring in the 6 and replace them.

Smart 18 year old. LOL.
I said screw it, Im buying a Keginator and coming home with a keg.
I would like her to try and keep up with my consumption then.

Man what would she say when I run out of beer then?

"You Just Getting A Pony Keg Right"? Me, Of course dear. ps the only had Full Kegs.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

metallihockey88;1355844 said:


> Take it your predicting the first snow in 2 weeks?


It is Pat, he dont need snow


----------



## AJ 502

Got to let it out somewhere!
No One else to talk to.

Almost $14,000 Take home pay in the Last 6 weeks.
I ask Nicole to get a new used work car for me. $3 -7,000. $2500 Down payment only.
"She says we dont have any money". "You dont realize how much you spend". 

I know I spend the minimum a day. $20 a day (cigs, pop, gum & once in while lunch). Plus if I get beer at night.
She says, "Wrestling season is here". $100 a week plus my weekly expenses. 
= ALOT!!!! Ya Right!!!!

This is some B.S!!!!

She always takes care of the bills and the bank. I am irresponsible.

But Hey, I remember how much I make.

This is Sad!!!!

LOL is all I can do.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

AJ welcome to the married life


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning Ron, heres your back side


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dec 7th-8th


----------



## brianbrich1

Happy turkey day....off to indy going to watch the pack vs the lions....i hate to say but i think we need the pack to beat the lions for our bears playoff purposes....


----------



## KJ Cramer

Olddog - I see the rain and snow on dec 7th but will that snow make it to us enough to plow or when do you think we will see something plowable now that the time is getting closer?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1356027 said:


> Morning Ron, heres your back side


wrong map.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good morning Pat. You say that's the backside? So that's Mondays map? If so, were really close. Again, good morning Pat. Happy Easter!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KJ Cramer;1356062 said:


> Olddog - I see the rain and snow on dec 7th but will that snow make it to us enough to plow or when do you think we will see something plowable now that the time is getting closer?


I'm just watching it for our next chance, the 540 line is so far to the NW and considering the time frame is far away, its just something worth watching.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Brian, I NEVER thought I never thought I'd say this but GO PACKERS! Yes we need them to win.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Happy thanksgiving
Everyone


----------



## erkoehler

Nice maps! Wish they held a but more promise, but I can use a few.more days to prep. 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Don't know how true this will be.....weather channel says??? Snow showers for Chicago on Sunday hopefully we get a salting out of it $$$$$

Old dogg what are the maps showing for this Sunday


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Were all hoping for a salt run RJS. I think we will see nothing more than flurries. If that. Temps are gonna start to drop middle of next week. It's getting closer!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

We are not goin to se a drop til next week I say like thursday if i watched the radar correctly precip is high but temp has to drop.they are sayin high temps this week end sat they sayin posssible 64 and mid to low 50's on sunday no real chace til mid week.This is all from our weather guy we have for IDOT and maps along with prediction


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He's nuts. 64 tomorrow? Maybe 55 to 58. Lol


----------



## erkoehler

Man, the Lions are just falling apart!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes they are. Hope they do the rest of the year!


----------



## WilliamOak

Pic city in Detroit, this one's over


----------



## erkoehler

Collin, did you get your mount and wiring in? 

I just for my stuff from ESI, we'll be at my shop tomorrow working on the trucks.


----------



## snowguys

Happy thanksgiving guys!


----------



## WilliamOak

erkoehler;1356445 said:


> Collin, did you get your mount and wiring in?
> 
> I just for my stuff from ESI, we'll be at my shop tomorrow working on the trucks.


Mount is waiting on mark to switch valences before I bolt it on. Wiring should be in this weekend.


----------



## buildinon

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone. 

I hope we can get out and salt. Met a few guys at my shop this morning and loaded the 4 of the Int'l 5500's with salt so we won't be caught with pants around anlkes if we do get to go salt. All I want for now is a lil' salt n' go...lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No Salting tonight just on the turkey. Don't know about Monday looks to warm for night time lows. Good cause I have not got the vbox going yet.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Salt on turkey? Come on, your my drinking buddy. Salt on the rim of the glass!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Oh had that too. Guess I should get the vbox ready.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Drinking wine now oh yea mixing drinks now.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wine? Please turn in your man card. Come on!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's drinking with the wifes grandma. It's what she drinks so I was drinking with her. Atleast I'm drinking booze.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Right, at least your drinking.... makes the holidays go by!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I stop by Ron earlier to today, he showed me some of this weather sites, they did look impressive for this week. Before I left, he was mounting is blade. Looks good Ron!!!!!!
He was pre-salting his drive as I was leaving.


----------



## 84deisel

Well after 27 years of commercial snowplowing , I have decided to take it easy this winter and as of tommorow, I am giving my work the one week notice. So if any one wants my job, take it and all the headaches and ulsers you can stand because as of 12\1\2011 I will no longer work for kruegerland and hitler.I have decided to work for my part time employer full time as he bribed me with a new truck and a 7600 sq ft shop. So it looks like I will maybe have to use the f250 for plowing this year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So I did the same....


----------



## erkoehler

Wish I could post pics from my phone! One blade mounted, two more tomorrow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

84deisel;1356657 said:


> Well after 27 years of commercial snowplowing , I have decided to take it easy this winter and as of tommorow, I am giving my work the one week notice. So if any one wants my job, take it and all the headaches and ulsers you can stand because as of 12\1\2011 I will no longer work for kruegerland and hitler.I have decided to work for my part time employer full time as he bribed me with a new truck and a 7600 sq ft shop. So it looks like I will maybe have to use the f250 for plowing this year.


I don't know the details, but I know the story. I left a job I worked at for 15 years cause of all the crap. We all need to do what we need to do, period.

Best of luck to you and your new jouney


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1356698 said:


> Wish I could post pics from my phone! One blade mounted, two more tomorrow.


If you and Ryan are racing, you are one blade behind.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yep. And u will be two behind by tomorrow


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mmmmmmm. Jameson limited reserve! Aged 18 years! Tastes so good


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I bet. When I was young, forever ago, 18 year old(s) tasted great!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Did anybody else watch the guesser on Fox 32? He said 1/4 to 1/2 inch Saturday night into Sunday morning. Than a storm to watch for measurable snow Thursday next week. I hope so. I think he had to much turkey!


----------



## erkoehler

Didn't catch any weather, debating going out at midnight to see the chaos!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good morning Pat!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good morning Ron


----------



## WilliamOak

So any deals out there that are actually worth getting out of bed for this morning?


----------



## kevlars

I got a couple of the infrared heaters and a couple of the WIFI tablets at Menards. The heaters work great, we will see how good the tablets are.

kevlars


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1356784 said:


> Did anybody else watch the guesser on Fox 32? He said 1/4 to 1/2 inch Saturday night into Sunday morning. Than a storm to watch for measurable snow Thursday next week. I hope so. I think he had to much turkey!


did a quick review here at work, im not seeing much around that date of DEC 1st, now maybe if he said a week from thrusday.


----------



## metallihockey88

WilliamOak;1356919 said:


> So any deals out there that are actually worth getting out of bed for this morning?


Nothing to exciting. Picked up a cheap 6ft ladder and a buncha pretty nice led maglights at loews before work this morning. Keep a few and give out the rest as gifts


----------



## erkoehler

Ordered some tools online from Lowes......wanted to get a TV from best buy or HH greg, but the lines were way too long.


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1356965 said:


> Ordered some tools online from Lowes......wanted to get a TV from best buy or HH greg, but the lines were way too long.


Yea bought a camera online from best buy. Free shipping and didn't have to deal wit the craziness


----------



## GMC99

Out of town for the holiday, any concerns with the weather system tomorrow and sunday? Should I be heading home early? Obviously not a plowing event, salting??


----------



## erkoehler

61 here, this is not helping cool ground temps


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We have nothing to worry about for a week and a half or 2 weeks. That's what Skilling just said.


----------



## the new boss 92

we need some snow, fuel pump just **** in the truck. time to replace that i guess........


----------



## erkoehler

Salt dogg needs net bearings and snowex auger speed adjustment is not working.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1357189 said:


> Salt dogg needs net bearings and snowex auger speed adjustment is not working.


Are u decalring defeat to Ryan ?


----------



## erkoehler

Nope, salt dogg part should be in Tuesday. Should be done Wednesday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That means we'll get 2-4 on Sunday. Thank you for not being ready!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

If not being ready has anything to do with how much snow we get, then we are all in trouble. Because here comes another blizzard.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No worries there. Its not gonna be the banner year they were calling for... Just have that feeling. Sorry to say that guys.


----------



## erkoehler

It was hyped so much, I could definitely see this winter failing.

With that said, my accounts are all per push so I sure hope we see some solid snow fall.


----------



## captshawn

Walked into my garage to find my new v xt not liking the fluid in one of the cylinders anymore.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking back at the 2010-2011 snow season...no measurable snow was
recorded at both chicago-o'hare and rockford airport until december
1st. In the current forecast period...wet snow may mix in with
rain showers late saturday night into sunday...but no measurable
snow is expected. After that...there is a distinct possibility
that the first measurable snowfall of the season may not occur at
chicago and rockford until after december 1st. Sorry guys, 

clipper around the 2nd is in play now, enjoy.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know last season I was out on Dec. 4th..... don't remember if I plowed or it was just a salt run.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1357378 said:


> I know last season I was out on Dec. 4th..... don't remember if I plowed or it was just a salt run.


DEC 4 was my 1st invoice, i billed 8 hrs


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1357378 said:


> I know last season I was out on Dec. 4th..... don't remember if I plowed or it was just a salt run.


We did plow on the 4th last year..


----------



## road2damascus

Here is the above 2 inch December snowfalls of 2010 and one under 2 inches that I recorded for North Suburbs:

12/4 5.1"
12/11-12/12 Under 2"
12/21 2.8"
12/24 3.0"
12/26 7" 

There could be more smaller snowfalls under 2 that I did not record.


----------



## erkoehler

From what I remember, the 26thone we got some wrap around lake effect up by Waukegan and Zion pushing us at or over 10". 

That one surprised me!


----------



## KJ Cramer

10-4 on the wrap around I was pushing 12" in beach park/zion area.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I remember that too. I was texting Erik and he also sent a few pics. Us southside guys didn't get really any of that snow. You guys got hammered!


----------



## road2damascus

I did my usual "wake up at 3am and look out the window" and ran out the door. I only had 7" in Northfield,IL.


----------



## erkoehler

We headed out with half a crew since we had "all" night to cleanup, once we got on site I called in the rest of the troops! We ended up getting a couple pushes out of it. Easy pushes too!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. We just sat and prayed it would move south. But Nope.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sully and I were doing the snow dance at his shop and it still never came down here. Glad there always "other" things to do at Sully's shop!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Theres always "other things" going on there. Especially the first weekend in october!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know nothing..... I've seen nothing.... I've done nothing..... At least that's what I tell the wifey!


----------



## erkoehler

Your supposed to end that statement with, "what were we even talking about?"


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bad part, she ALWAYS knows better. I really do remember that lake snow event, you guys got buried. In a very short period of time. Bring it, I've been ready since the end of September.... Unlike some of us!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah Erik. Some of us have been ready since end of September


----------



## erkoehler

The key is not when your ready, its how you handle the situation if your not ready!

No doubt we'd finish on time!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I always finish on time..... Can't always say that about the Mrs.


----------



## buildinon

Pushin 2 Please;1357629 said:


> I always finish on time..... Can't always say that about the Mrs.


I keep telling my wife...

"it's like a race...who ever finishes first wins"

She doesn't agree :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If it a race, I am in my place by miles! No way she'll ever catch me. Well maybe if we buy stock in one of the battery companies..... By the way, good morning Pat.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sorry Ron, good morning


----------



## erkoehler

Guess I'll put up some christmas lights at the shop today.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I put mine up on Thanksgiving. Rain moving in now, so I'm glad did!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Boy are we off topic


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Oh now you want to say we areoff topic. Don't go there. I say it is fine for we talk about in here. I say this is fine. I will let every one know when we are off


----------



## metallihockey88

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1357837 said:


> Boy are we off topic


Lol in the 3 years I've been on here never really seen a clear topic. Seems to be a lil bromance developing between Ron and olddog. Cute how you guys say good morning to eachother lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You should hear it when they say goodnight.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1357845 said:


> You should hear it when they say goodnight.


I just don't wanna see it lol


----------



## brianbrich1

Nice one russ.....besides its nice to stay on one forum for weather and the little bs between ourselves than bouncing between threads.. Any of us southside guys down for another bw3 drink and bulls$$t session


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Why we get off topic its OK..... Maybe its just you? Yes, olddog and myself are, well nevermind!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good late morning Ron!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Almost good afternoon!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What a crappy day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1357853 said:


> Nice one russ.....besides its nice to stay on one forum for weather and the little bs between ourselves than bouncing between threads.. Any of us southside guys down for another bw3 drink and bulls$$t session


sure, when???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If Pat goes, I'll go!


----------



## brianbrich1

Any evening good for me


----------



## brianbrich1

Maybe we should do it quick before russ becomes a dad


----------



## erkoehler

http://www.wickstromford.com/used-c...r-duty-f-450-drw-barrington-illinois-10487000

Someone should buy this!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1357896 said:


> If Pat goes, I'll go!


Ron's buying so I'm going


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm free from now till the 13th. Lol


----------



## brianbrich1

Nice truck....i promised my wife iwould not by anymore equip in 2011....new truck, new plow, another salt spreader......and its about time to issue holiday bonuses......yikes


----------



## brianbrich1

Any time after 5 is good for me....


----------



## brianbrich1

Just wait russ....i got two daughters and wouldnt trade my family for the world...amazing how kids and family will change your lifes perspective...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Very true Brian... Very true.


----------



## brianbrich1

If no snow hows next sat...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm in........


----------



## brianbrich1

How is 5:30


----------



## R&R Yard Design

im be there. plows on or off, what about spreaders i don know if its going to snow. what site should i look at to check the weather


----------



## brianbrich1

How about plows on for s$$ts and giggles...we will see whos is shinner


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1357955 said:


> im be there. plows on or off, what about spreaders i don know if its going to snow. what site should i look at to check the weather


Don't worry I caught the reference your such a bully lol


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

erkoehler;1357917 said:


> http://www.wickstromford.com/used-c...r-duty-f-450-drw-barrington-illinois-10487000
> 
> Someone should buy this!!!


I would but buying a house closing on dec.09 ?.. Hopefully dame underwriters


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey can I go????PLEASE I promise to behave.Being i had to leave last time


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BESIDES SULLY MISSED THE LAST ONE DUE A CERTAIN HOCKEY GAME


----------



## DIRISHMAN

wahoo go blue michigan


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm out. Christmas party and a wedding.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1358010 said:


> I'm out. Christmas party and a wedding.


Are You drinking  which is it a wedding or a christmas party or is it a wedding / xmas party


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I have both. Gonna be a real drunk night!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1358050 said:


> I have both. Gonna be a real drunk night!


so are ya taken PAT????But won't Sully be Upset:crying:


----------



## WilliamOak

erkoehler;1357917 said:


> http://www.wickstromford.com/used-c...r-duty-f-450-drw-barrington-illinois-10487000
> 
> Someone should buy this!!!


Just stopped there 30sec ago lol. Definitely a Nice truck


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm bringing both...... Its how I role!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

pushin 2 please;1358073 said:


> i'm bringing both...... Its how i role!


lets do friday


----------



## DIRISHMAN

next week friday???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1358085 said:


> next week friday???


Do u know of another one?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1358089 said:


> Do u know of another one?


DUH Sorry a little bit out of it -----------( MEDS) BW's ?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Old dogg the weather is showing rain an snow for tommarrow
Is it going to worth a salt run


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mostly likely no more like tues am if anything


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hate this mew phone can't


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm out for Friday too.... rehersal dinner for the wedding.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ron we don't need you to have a party. Just me. Friday works for me. No salt run Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## metallihockey88

Well if Ron can't make it I guess I might have to come out. Russ needs someone to talk into drinking as much as him since sully and olddog are off limits lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know you guys will miss me and it just won't be the same without me. Please, hold back the tears!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good evening Ron 

Friday will work, I will check the weather calendar later


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1358221 said:


> I know you guys will miss me and it just won't be the same without me. Please, hold back the tears!


wouldnt be easier for you and olddog to just roll over in the morning and say good morning to eachother then have to pull out your phones and get online to say it here?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good Evening Metal


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Good night pat and Ron.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Does anyone need a card table its an inch thick wood. I have no room for it as it was in the baby room and now the room has a crib in it. Just let me know if any one wants it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good evening Pat...... oh yeah and everybody else too! Drinkin here tonight... your all welcum to stop by!


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1358248 said:


> Good Evening Metal


haha, nice to bust some balls and not have people gettin bent outta shape. all in good fun


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1358268 said:


> Good evening Pat...... oh yeah and everybody else too! Drinkin here tonight... your all welcum to stop by!


better pace yourself, got a late hawks game tonight


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Good night all


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I will make it up the game. No doubt there. I hate these late games. Especially during the week. I can only stay up for the first period. 430am comes around why to soon!


----------



## WilliamOak

Imagine if all this rain was snow


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

WilliamOak;1358300 said:


> Imagine if all this rain was snow


That would of been really nice


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

To much. Give me 1-2 inches and get out of town. 90% of my accounts are 1 inch triggers and the rest get plowed and salted after a dusting. Man I do love my accounts!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I hope we get something real soon but at the same time I am hoping not until I close (dec. 9)on a new house and move (dec. 9-10)

I know I will more likely be moving with snow on the ground or snow flying with my luck


----------



## snowguys

What town you buying in?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I say first snow Dec 10 3-5 inch.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Evening Russ ,evening Pat,evening Metal,Evening Ron, I'll guess and say Dec16 2-3 incher Plus a Snow Dance:bluebounc


----------



## erkoehler

December 16th is way too far off! I sure hope we're not going to be waiting that long!


----------



## GMC99

ASK TOM WHY: What are your expectations for this winter's cold and snowfall?
November 26, 2011 7:44 PM
Dear Tom,
What are your expectations for this winter's cold and snowfall?
Bill Tice, Elmhurst

Dear Bill,
The last two winters were especially harsh here, and across most of the United States as well. And now, as a new winter season approaches, the record-setting late-October snowstorm that buried the Northeast has prompted thoughts of "Here we go again!"

Chicago's winter is likely to be more turbulent than usual. The odds (56-60 percent) favor above-normal precipitation, more snowfall than normal, and especially volatile temperatures across the northern U.S. and the Great Lakes Region. Blame it on a La Nina event (subnormal water temperatures in the tropical Pacific Ocean) that is now occurring. Our estimate of an active winter is based on an in-house analysis of nine previous La Nina winters in Chicago, most of which were stormy.
Categories: ASK TOM WHY


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree. I want it now. Sad part is there's nothing out there for a week plus.


----------



## Spucel

Finished installing the lights on the truck, tested the new salter out....ready for the white gold to fall!


----------



## Dissociative

been working on this 93 F150 i got...its a 4.9 but only 60k on clock LEGIT...

had brand new trans last year....new front tank...new tires...bunch of other stuff....was my dads..

so i just got the altornator upgraded from 65amp to 150amp...needs oil pan and other nice stuff...

f250 coils and leafs soon....already has spreader wires and a 7.6 uni....and a SS western tailgate..


----------



## erkoehler

What's the plan for the truck? Backup, driveways? ?????


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hey...Im looking to trade an 8ft western unimount with modified wings and wiring harness for a 9 foot unimount V plow with wiring harness if anyone is interested.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

snowguys;1358403 said:


> What town you buying in?


Still in Chicago but different are closer to midway..I have a lot of compention around here Bridgeport area I have snow biz, power washer ( that does a lot of plowing) mp SNOWPLOWING , rays lawn care & SNOWPLOWING, and eligin SNOWPLOWING and about 8 other snowplow company's within a 10 block radius of my company.

I have to relocate if I want to stay in buisness


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good morning all


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1358606 said:


> Good morning all


Good morning!


----------



## littlebass

Good Morning EK


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah, yeah, yeah, good morning!


----------



## captshawn

Mornin EK got that new boss mounted and wired yet?


----------



## brianbrich1

Nothing like going to the basement and hearing water on the carpet when you step.....sump pump took a sh.....


----------



## metallihockey88

brianbrich1;1358748 said:


> Nothing like going to the basement and hearing water on the carpet when you step.....sump pump took a sh.....


Geez got my 4th sump call this weekend at 7am. Time for a backup system or secondary pump is what I've been putting in a lot lately


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Brian let me know if you want some help.


----------



## brianbrich1

In route getting a pump....this one was 6 yrs old...original from bldg the house...thnx russ...good thing its only going to ruin my carpet


----------



## metallihockey88

I would reccomend hitting an ace and getting a Wayne or zoeller pump. All the stuff at the big box stores is junk. Lucky if they make it a year or two.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Call pat and have him come clean it up.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1358767 said:


> I would reccomend hitting an ace and getting a Wayne or zoeller pump. All the stuff at the big box stores is junk. Lucky if they make it a year or two.


I've been using Zoeller pumps for years. About 200 per year. I am not a fan anymore. A lot of problems with their switches. I now use Liberty pumps. They are awesome and they have a great mechanical switch with a high rating. They also have a true 2 year warranty. Oh yeah, they are priced a bi cheaper than Zoeller too. But you have to go to a supply house to get them.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He's at Farm and Fleet. I'm sure he would to help out a fellow member on his way home!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1358777 said:


> He's at Farm and Fleet. I'm sure he would to help out a fellow member on his way home!


Damn, I have list of stuff I need at Farm and Fleet. Now I need to go


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1358775 said:


> I've been using Zoeller pumps for years. About 200 per year. I am not a fan anymore. A lot of problems with their switches. I now use Liberty pumps. They are awesome and they have a great mechanical switch with a high rating. They also have a true 2 year warranty. Oh yeah, they are priced a bi cheaper than Zoeller too. But you have to go to a supply house to get them.


My one supplier sells the libertys. Haven't heard too much good about them. Zoellers Def aren't as good as they used to be but still at the top in my opinion as many of the big names have really dropped off in quality the last few years. Always had great luck with the waynes. Mine is 7 years old and finally puked a switch and I know of over 10 that are 10 years old or older still goin strong.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1358780 said:


> Damn, I have list of stuff I need at Farm and Fleet. Now I need to go


I've self imposed a ban from me going there. Spend waaaayyyy to much money there. That place is awesome. Luckily closet one to me is over an hour away


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I never used Wayne. The supplier I use for Liberty around here is Leeps. They are best priced for pumps and some undergroun PVC that I use.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1358787 said:


> I never used Wayne. The supplier I use for Liberty around here is Leeps. They are best priced for pumps and some undergroun PVC that I use.


Yea the waynes are only at ace and farm and fleet actually carries em I believe. Buncha my southside buddys go to leeps. None of em in my neck of the woods.


----------



## brianbrich1

Pump installed and pumping away....the old one was a cambell and lasted a little over six yrs....my ejecter pump took a crap two years ago only four years old


----------



## erkoehler

captshawn;1358689 said:


> Mornin EK got that new boss mounted and wired yet?


Tomorrows project.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Erik, I got my flatbed wired up and straight blade on it. That truck is done. I think I am miles ahead of you now! Only major thing is I need a few bolts tomorrow to put a gearbox back together then weld up the side extensions on the salters


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Good ******** morning everyone


Woke up to nagging wife

Nagging about when are we moving


----------



## 2003ctd

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1358582 said:


> Still in Chicago but different are closer to midway..I have a lot of compention around here Bridgeport area I have snow biz, power washer ( that does a lot of plowing) mp SNOWPLOWING , rays lawn care & SNOWPLOWING, and eligin SNOWPLOWING and about 8 other snowplow company's within a 10 block radius of my company.
> 
> I have to relocate if I want to stay in buisness


Yea im sure thats the reason you have no work..... :laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

2003ctd;1358852 said:


> Yea im sure thats the reason you have no work..... :laughing:


HAHAHA .......Who said I have no work...go read some pages back LOL


----------



## 2003ctd

not very impressive


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

2003ctd;1358868 said:


> not very impressive


Awwww should I be impressing you...tell you what instead of me wining and dining you. Can you just **** **** **** *** lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

All right. That's just waaaay out of line. Im serious, writing that is ridiculous.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Text messages sent out. Get ready boys!


----------



## brianbrich1

How fast we can get out of line on here.....iam going to say this once and thats it...some of us give one particular individual a hard time no matter what is said. As for you particular individual stop fueling the fire by responding to evrything yourself. Iam pretty sure we are no longer in high school and need to comment about everthing said on this forum by a individual you may not like...the bs back and forth for two pages at a time is getting old fast.....some say its same thing eveyyear and bash.....if you have nothing productive to comment to that person then dont type.. Start a I dont like this person forum and vent their and keep the back and fouth bs out of here!! In the end look at what you type before submitting and ask yourself do I really need to go there and waste everyones time reading this bs....ok iam done...by the way I love farm and fleet and r we doing friday. 6 at bws?


----------



## brianbrich1

I didnt get one ron...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

brianbrich1;1358900 said:


> How fast we can get out of line on here.....iam going to say this once and thats it...some of us give one particular individual a hard time no matter what is said. As for you particular individual stop fueling the fire by responding to evrything yourself. Iam pretty sure we are no longer in high school and need to comment about everthing said on this forum by a individual you may not like...the bs back and forth for two pages at a time is getting old fast.....some say its same thing eveyyear and bash.....if you have nothing productive to comment to that person then dont type.. Start a I dont like this person forum and vent their and keep the back and fouth bs out of here!! In the end look at what you type before submitting and ask yourself do I really need to go there and waste everyones time reading this bs....ok iam done...by the way I love farm and fleet and r we doing friday. 6 at bws?


Agreed"........


----------



## kevlars

brianbrich1;1358900 said:


> How fast we can get out of line on here.....iam going to say this once and thats it...some of us give one particular individual a hard time no matter what is said. As for you particular individual stop fueling the fire by responding to evrything yourself. Iam pretty sure we are no longer in high school and need to comment about everthing said on this forum by a individual you may not like...the bs back and forth for two pages at a time is getting old fast.....some say its same thing eveyyear and bash.....if you have nothing productive to comment to that person then dont type.. Start a I dont like this person forum and vent their and keep the back and fouth bs out of here!! In the end look at what you type before submitting and ask yourself do I really need to go there and waste everyones time reading this bs....ok iam done...by the way I love farm and fleet and r we doing friday. 6 at bws?


I agree with this!!!!

I bet that the backhanded comments wouldn't be said if the person was not "hiding" behind the anonymity of the internet. I am sure he would keep his mouth shut if he was face to face.

Also, what does it matter what RJ does or doesn't do, how he runs his business, what he uses for equipment, or where he operates his business.

I am about to unsubscribe to this thread because of all the rediculous banter being thrown around on here.

kevlars


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1358902 said:


> I didnt get one ron...


Don't have your #..... PM it to me. I'll send you updates as i get them. As of now, Tuesday night we could see 1-2 inches. Still early but its a good sign!


----------



## erkoehler

Guess I better get ready!


----------



## brianbrich1

Pm sent.....got the new v box finished yesterday and ready to go other than fueling the trucks and machine


----------



## brianbrich1

Now ripping carpet out the rest of the day....


----------



## erkoehler

I need to try to find the front bearing for a 2yd salt dogg spreader locally.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

To everyone I apologize for my remark. I don't know who 2003ctd is but there was no reason for the remarks said to me........


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1358922 said:


> I need to try to find the front bearing for a 2yd salt dogg spreader locally.


CPW probably will have it. They are in Tinley. I'm about 10mins from them. Look it up online. I can run in there for ya if you need


----------



## GMC99

erkoehler;1358922 said:


> I need to try to find the front bearing for a 2yd salt dogg spreader locally.


I think Tim wallace in bolingbrook sells salt dogg, or central parts


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1358929 said:


> CPW probably will have it. They are in Tinley. I'm about 10mins from them. Look it up online. I can run in there for ya if you need


Might not have it in stock. They open tomorrow morning at 730 or 8am.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Brian, I never got your PM.


----------



## erkoehler

Cpw open today?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

erkoehler;1358922 said:


> I need to try to find the front bearing for a 2yd salt dogg spreader locally.


Murrello sevice has them In stock 3600 s western blvd Chicago

Salt dogg product sellers
http://buyherephoto.com/default/product_info.php?xp=nt&products_id=71
Acme Truck brake Supply
2333 Arthur ave
Elk grove vil.1-847-439-2202


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1358943 said:


> Cpw open today?


Nope, Not on Sunday


----------



## erkoehler

Looks like I'll track it down locally tomorrow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If it was snowing, they'd be open.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

True. Stupid snow. Why can't it start snowing now? It would make my day. Wife is already not happy. Tuesday is our wedding anniversary


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If we get this snow, tell her your gift to her is leaving her at home with the kids while your out playing in the snow! That should go over well..............


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

erkoehler;1358957 said:


> Looks like I'll track it down locally tomorrow.


Sorry copyed wrong URL heres the correct one
http://www.saltdogg.com/Distributors/MidwestDistributor.asp


----------



## ERWbuilders

Lol..i must be on ignore by people. No one has a plow to trade up with extra cash ontop to cover the difference? Yea i know wrong forum but everyone here is pretty local so what the hell


----------



## 84deisel

Gotta post pictures of my new ride now that it is all finnished.If anybody runs into non running or running equipment and needs it hauled ,just call I specialize in construction equipment.And I might start repairing western plows soon.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1358968 said:


> True. Stupid snow. Why can't it start snowing now? It would make my day. Wife is already not happy. Tuesday is our wedding anniversary


Congrats on the wedding ANNIVERSARY SULLY Thumbs Up HOW LONG???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

[/size]


84deisel;1359073 said:


> gotta post pictures of my new ride now that it is all finnished.if anybody runs into non running or running equipment and needs it hauled ,just call i specialize in construction equipment.and i might start repairing western plows soon.


wow............ Sweeeeet ride 84


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Deisel, that's a sharp rig!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

84deisel;1359073 said:


> Gotta post pictures of my new ride now that it is all finnished.If anybody runs into non running or running equipment and needs it hauled ,just call I specialize in construction equipment.And I might start repairing western plows soon.


Check Craigslist.com I seen a one came off a f450


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIrishman, Sound like a cool dudeThumbs Up Do yourself a favor and get that powerstroke!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ron, u have that plow mounted and speader working?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nope. No plows or spreaders on. Tomorrow I will hook plow and spreadeer to the GMC.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks like I can leave them off for another week or so..... S**T.... I want snow!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

When is it going to do any thing. Got to do some motor work. Ron did you get the coils working.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Didn't even look at them. Been doin busy work.... Putting up the trees(x4), hanging lights, cleaning. You know, honey do stuff. I'll let you know tomorrow about the coils and the weather. It looks wetter rather than whiter right now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

coils?.... That sounds mechanically, You ok Ron?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I am. My Ford is not. With talking to Russ and others, I'm pretty sure one of my coil packs is dead on my Ford.


----------



## WilliamOak

****in bears


----------



## 1olddogtwo

damn COP'S, u have a check eng light?..need my reader?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Reader won't find out what one is bad. He know how to find it he just has to do it. 
I can help tomorrow night if you need it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1359199 said:


> DIrishman, Sound like a cool dudeThumbs Up Do yourself a favor and get that powerstroke!


Thanks Eric Nice talkin to ya this afternoon and ya I look in to do what we had talked about.Stay in touch when ever ya want to BS.OH wait there is enough BS on here all ready :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

oh, he's sounding lazy....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1359356 said:


> oh, he's sounding lazy....


Thats because he says you keep him up all night ,so now he is tired


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Russ if it snows in the next week or so can I ride with ya being I cant drive yet I 'LL buy ya DD COFFEE???? Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Lazy? I wish. I want to be. Don't have enough time in the day to be lazy. Yes, I know how to find out which one now. Thanks Russ. No Pat, no check engine light.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dennis your welcome any time. If you want for an hour or two but I see no snow for a week or so.


----------



## ultimate plow

WilliamOak;1359347 said:


> ****in bears


We should of won that game no problem


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Should have been easy. Sad really. Depressing. I'm gonna go drink!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1359396 said:


> Should have been easy. Sad really. Depressing. I'm gonna go drink!


Go or continue? Lol. Nothing like throwing 3 picks by halftime. They say cutler will be back before the end of the season. Will be too late


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I saw that too. Week 16 or 17? Like you said, maybe to little to late?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1359380 said:


> Dennis your welcome any time. If you want for an hour or two but I see no snow for a week or so.


Thanks Russ!!! I need to get my legs back soon


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1359367 said:


> Lazy? I wish. I want to be. Don't have enough time in the day to be lazy. Yes, I know how to find out which one now. Thanks Russ. No Pat, no check engine light.


If one of your coil pacs is shot/dead that would mean you only firing on half a motor???


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We have a coil on each plug so he is only running on 7


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1359414 said:


> I saw that too. Week 16 or 17? Like you said, maybe to little to late?


I love the Bears , but it is always to late when things start going to turn around just like all the other Chicago teams A little to late!!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1359482 said:


> We have a coil on each plug so he is only running on 7


ok , isnt there 2 coil pacs and each has 4 leads one for each cyl ?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nope there coil on plugs Ford started that in 98 or so.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok I gotch ya now. I guess it is a good thing then each is seperate verses combined?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea it about 60 each or 130 or so for a twin.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I like the old fashion distributor caps. Simple and cheaper!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1359520 said:


> I like the old fashion distributor caps. Simple and cheaper!


I agree Ron, Cap ,rotor, coil on top of the cap and a good ole HEI Ignition. Way much more simple to work on .Uh the good ole days.When plow operated on selinoids and cables


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes sir......


----------



## STOSHMAN

Isn't this "The one and only northern Illinois weather Discussion forum"? It doesn't seem like it anymore. I've been following this forum for a couple of years now, and I am dissappointed this year. I love the weather talk, but It seems like it has fallen off track. Isn't there another forum for off topic discussions? Please don't take this the wrong way, I do love the weather discussions here and log in every night, but I log in to read about the weather, not anything else. I'm always a big fan!!......STOSHMAN


----------



## SnowMatt13

Thursday night salting???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hoping for Tuesday night? I'll take both!


----------



## Spucel

Pushin 2 Please;1359593 said:


> Hoping for Tuesday night? I'll take both!


Yea Tuesday night looks promising


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Couple nice saltings to work the kinks out would be nice. Then a 2" storm that ends at midnight


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Perfect Ryan. Ends at midnight and no more than 2 inches. It would be so nice if every storm ended att midnight. Wishful thinking!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

STOSHMAN;1359561 said:


> Isn't this "The one and only northern Illinois weather Discussion forum"? It doesn't seem like it anymore. I've been following this forum for a couple of years now, and I am dissappointed this year. I love the weather talk, but It seems like it has fallen off track. Isn't there another forum for off topic discussions? Please don't take this the wrong way, I do love the weather discussions here and log in every night, but I log in to read about the weather, not anything else. I'm always a big fan!!......STOSHMAN


Well sorry to hear you feel that way .But on the contrary the reason which we don't have to explain but will any way is that as you look out your window I am sure you see the same thing we see BARE GROUND AND NO SNOW .So that is why no weather discussion yet!

Just bits and pieces of weather stuff as we anticipate the snow again. So stick around and watch how things change once the weather starts changing to the white gold or else just go to another thread if it makes ya happier to read other stuff!!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1359636 said:


> Well sorry to hear you feel that way .But on the contrary the reason which we don't have to explain but will any way is that as you look out your window I am sure you see the same thing we see BARE GROUND AND NO SNOW .So that is why no weather discussion yet!
> 
> Just bits and pieces of weather stuff as we anticipate the snow again. So stick around and watch how things change once the weather starts changing to the white gold or else just go to another thread if it makes ya happier to read other stuff!!!!


I think "Life's tough,pilgram, and it's even tougher if you're "stupid " this applies in a situation like this haha


----------



## Dissociative

you guys all suck...I'm getting my weather boner elsewhere from now on....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

All of us? George I will PM you tomorrow. I need strobes for my Ford.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No you dont. U have enough lights. U need new coils


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The lights and coils are for the Ford. My GMC don't need anymore lights. That truck is crazy bright!


----------



## ERWbuilders

You can never have enough lights, I have 8 rotators 4 alt flashers 2 ally lights 2 intersection sweepers 4 front work lights 6 rear work lights all in a light bar and im still trying to figure out how to get 2 more rotators in there, still need strobes all the way around too!


----------



## GMC99

Whats the deal with tuesday? Checked all forecasts, no one mentions anything except a small chance of rain and snow showers?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

You guys gotta go see immortals movie


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1359668 said:


> I think "Life's tough,pilgram, and it's even tougher if you're "stupid " this applies in a situation like this haha


Nice one ERIC:laughing::laughing:


----------



## buildinon

You guys crack me up...

As far as the B-Dubs thing, is it this Friday? I am leaving Sunday for the Virgin Islands, so I am sure it will snow like dickens while I am gone.


----------



## buildinon

Forgot to add this to my last post.

So where in the Northwest Suburbs (Buffalo Grove area) is a good place, with good rates to get Sweat shirts and t-shirts with logo's on them. I had a place in the south burb's but don't want to drive an hour to get them. So looking for a new place up here to get some new ones. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snow flurries in New Lenox. What a tease. Sure is nice to see though!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning Ron, all. 

May get that tues pm salting in

I haven't had coils since 02 on my Ford V8's


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Oh yeah, good mornig Pat and everybody. Happy Monday!


----------



## brianbrich1

Bring on some snow... Last week for asphalt


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes Tuesday night is looking VERY good once again. Also Thursday night is looking like we'll have to keep an eye on.


----------



## AJ 502

Snowing in Addison.


----------



## Bird21

Does anyone here deal with electric supplys. I need 400' of cable to run from comed box to my garage.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Good morning everyone


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

We all better stock up on coffee there is going to be a national coffee shortage per CNN


----------



## metallihockey88

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1359979 said:


> We all better stock up on coffee there is going to be a national coffee shortage per CNN


Lol are you serious? Must be Starbucks looking for a new way to justify raising they're prices some more


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

metallihockey88;1359983 said:


> Lol are you serious? Must be Starbucks looking for a new way to justify raising they're prices some more


Yes CNN AND WEATHER CHANNEL are reporting this due to a major flooding at the planetariums ( coffee fields)


----------



## metallihockey88

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1359985 said:


> Yes CNN AND WEATHER CHANNEL are reporting this due to a major flood at the planetariums


Lol gotta love auto spelling. Assuming that was meant to be plantations


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Auto spell have you seen some weird things.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1359992 said:


> Auto spell have you seen some weird things.


My buddy showed me a website of autospell disasters . It's hysterical if its actually real


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

metallihockey88;1359988 said:


> Lol gotta love auto spelling. Assuming that was meant to be plantations


Yes I did and I hate the auto spelling on this iPad haven't got it to stop doing the auto spelling turned auto spelling off only turns off in ms word or excel


----------



## erkoehler

Located the bearing I need for the spreader, bring on the snow!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

R&R Yard Design;1359992 said:


> Auto spell have you seen some weird things.


R&R are you still looking for more work I got an email for 10400 st


----------



## Snow2Go

99 F550 w/ 9FT and V Box Spreader For Hire CHICAGO AREA

Truck will be located in the South Burbs so I'd prefer to stay in that area. I've been plowing for 12 plus years. No accidents. 
Would prefer to keep the truck in this area but will travel to the north side is price is right. Email me, Call or Text [email protected] 
815-272-6029 Tony. Leave VM if I don't answer. Thanks!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Snow2Go;1360010 said:


> 99 F550 w/ 9FT and V Box Spreader For Hire CHICAGO AREA
> 
> Truck will be located in the South Burbs so I'd prefer to stay in that area. I've been plowing for 12 plus years. No accidents.
> Would prefer to keep the truck in this area but will travel to the north side is price is right. Email me, Call or Text [email protected]
> 815-272-6029 Tony. Leave VM if I don't answer. Thanks!


Post this in employment thread you will get more replys


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Must be a Snow Squall.Just looked out my window in Tinley Park and it look looks like a BLIZZARD  What a tease


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

DIRISHMAN;1360056 said:


> Must be a Snow Squall.Just looked out my window in Tinley Park and it look looks like a BLIZZARD  What a tease


How are you?


----------



## snorider075

Noaa is forecasting for chance of accumulating snow south of I-80 tomorrow night. Maybe a freeze up north then?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1360058 said:


> How are you?


Doin ok Joe Thanks just alot of sitin around/down time..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snorider075;1360063 said:


> Noaa is forecasting for chance of accumulating snow south of I-80 tomorrow night. Maybe a freeze up north then?


OH i hope your not just teasin  Snow Dance:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1359902 said:


> Yes Tuesday night is looking VERY good once again. Also Thursday night is looking like we'll have to keep an eye on.


The jury is out on Tuesday, Thrusday/Friday is that clipper ( dusting) I talked about last week and the other one I was watching for the 7th is now closer to the 5th. Thats looking more to the NW of us. ( remember I use the southwest burbs as my location when talking)

R&R may get a salting......


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1360072 said:


> The jury is out on Tuesday, Thrusday/Friday is that clipper ( dusting) I talked about last week and the other one I was watching for the 7th is now closer to the 5th. Thats looking more to the NW of us. ( remember I use the southwest burbs as my location when talking)
> 
> R&R may get a salting......


How far NW of you?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

50 feet...


NW IL/ Iowa /Wisconsin


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So basicly your lookin at the area of like Westmont, Downersgrove, Naperville, Aurora Motngomery ect.ect.ect. or farther north?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh So more like grayslake,antioch,round lake ,winnetka area


----------



## swtiih

Bird21;1359960 said:


> Does anyone here deal with electric supplys. I need 400' of cable to run from comed box to my garage.


What size wire and type are you looking for?
Typically the supply houses are cheaper then the home improvement stores. Steiner, Englewood or Crescent are all in Elk Grove Village and usually close in price to each other. The best is to call and ask.


----------



## metallihockey88

swtiih;1360106 said:


> What size wire and type are you looking for?
> Typically the supply houses are cheaper then the home improvement stores. Steiner, Englewood or Crescent are all in Elk Grove Village and usually close in price to each other. The best is to call and ask.


Also see if they will sell to you. Almost all hvac and some plumbing suppliers won't sell to you if you don't have an account and aren't a licensed contractor for that trade. Not sure about electric. Scares me to death so try not to touch it lol


----------



## Spucel

metallihockey88;1359994 said:


> My buddy showed me a website of autospell disasters . It's hysterical if its actually real


http://damnyouautocorrect.com/


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

# 4 coil is replaced on the Ford.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1360126 said:


> # 4 coil is replaced on the Ford.


So She must be runnin like a raped ape now!!!So does that put you ahead of Sully & Pat Now???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ahead? I'm just glad to get it done. I know if it wasn't ready, it would have snowed like crazy. Now that it is ready, it won't. Spreaders will be put on later today.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Cool So ya goin to go help  Sully after you put the spreader on???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nope. He don't need any help. He is ready. Bring on the white stuff!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Spucel;1360122 said:


> http://damnyouautocorrect.com/


I was on the thinking throne when i came across this while surfing the forum. I was in there another half hr because i couldnt stop reading it...some of the **** was funny as hell i had tears at one point lmfao! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Spucel;1360122 said:


> http://damnyouautocorrect.com/


There is an app for that.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Dont mean to be a bubble buster but looks like no snow or salting for Tuesday

I think old dogg called them and said hes not ready lol


----------



## the new boss 92

Well were officially ready just finished wiring up the last truck and plow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

FLOW SNURRIES IN TINLEY PARK RIGHT NOW 4:25 PM


----------



## erkoehler

84deisel;1359073 said:


> Gotta post pictures of my new ride now that it is all finnished.If anybody runs into non running or running equipment and needs it hauled ,just call I specialize in construction equipment.And I might start repairing western plows soon.


Just passed you on Rt 14! Nice rig hauling a messed up car!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Texts have been sent out!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the blue waffle one???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nope. That sure was purrty. Hope you liked it!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1360399 said:


> Texts have been sent out!


LQQKS Like somthing pat had to clean up at a BAD FIRE!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MMMMMMM!!! Waffle cone for everyone:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hes a sick puppy...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

From the looks of it we are getting 3 inches.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1360446 said:


> From the looks of it we are getting 3 inches.


Thats the afternoon model now


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Oh Damn better get stuff ready.


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1360456 said:


> Thats the afternoon model now


What day is this for?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

X2? I only heard up to an inch tomorrow evening. That has to be Sunday's map?


----------



## brianbrich1

Sundays map...Friday still on


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1360444 said:


> hes a sick puppy...


Dec 5 2011 map


----------



## erkoehler

Finished the salt dogg spreader, working on air bag install in 01 chevy.

I'm catching up!


----------



## ultimate plow

Been done for weeks. Most trucks are sitting in bays with spreaders and plows. Other than that 2 skid steer plows were stolen from us today


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

ultimate plow;1360668 said:


> Been done for weeks. Most trucks are sitting in bays with spreaders and plows. Other than that 2 skid steer plows were stolen from us today


9 out of 10 times the theft was done by an employee


----------



## 1olddogtwo

As u can see, I've lost interest in this week. earlier today, the snow was Northwest, now a bulleyes....hate that. These maps and run's are still bouncing around and speeding up, just getting in the mood so to speak. Also looks like a lot of cold air to follow.

The only wat to get some soild snow is for Ron to remove the other 7 coils, Eric to stop installing his air bags, R&R and Sully continuing to think about finishing up.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow;1360668 said:


> Been done for weeks. Most trucks are sitting in bays with spreaders and plows. Other than that 2 skid steer plows were stolen from us today


I dont know about u guys, but I havent seen a large amount of eqm sitting yet on lots


----------



## ultimate plow

1olddogtwo;1360690 said:


> I dont know about u guys, but I have seen a large amount of eqm sitting yet on lots


Me too. Thing is they wernt dropped off on site yet :realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

where did they come up missing at?


----------



## ultimate plow

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1360675 said:


> 9 out of 10 times the theft was done by an employee


No in this case. Somebody knew they were there and went above and beyond to get around the area. Nothing like seeing toolboxs open with straps hanging out and THEN relizing they took a trailer with 2 plows


----------



## erkoehler

ultimate plow;1360704 said:


> Me too. Thing is they wernt dropped off on site yet :realmad:


Sorry to hear that, what kind of blades were they? I watch Craigslist and ebay on my phone for plows and equipment.


----------



## ultimate plow

1olddogtwo;1360711 said:


> where did they come up missing at?


They came thru the rear of our property literally going above and beyond getting there. Our gates stay locked other than that I HATE thief's


----------



## ultimate plow

erkoehler;1360716 said:


> Sorry to hear that, what kind of blades were they? I watch Craigslist and ebay on my phone for plows and equipment.


8' plows. 1 curtis orange plow and 1 meyer/diamond heavy duty skid steer plows. The meyer was in new shape. And they were sitting on a aluminum snowmobile trailer the entire summer. Probably wont see them again but just might have to check out the daniels wing plow or kage


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

ultimate plow;1360712 said:


> No in this case. Somebody knew they were there and went above and beyond to get around the area. Nothing like seeing toolboxs open with straps hanging out and THEN relizing they took a trailer with 2 plows


Kind of too much for a walking by or drive by thief......just my 0.02 cents

Cops should of pulled finger prints off tool boxes if no gloves were used


----------



## the new boss 92

ultimate plow;1360726 said:


> 8' plows. 1 curtis orange plow and 1 meyer/diamond heavy duty skid steer plows. The meyer was in new shape. And they were sitting on a aluminum snowmobile trailer the entire summer. Probably wont see them again but just might have to check out the daniels wing plow or kage


thats real ******, chances are they were watching the plows for some time. i will lay odds on it they are going to use the plows and cut the trailer up for scrap. if you find them you are going to be lucky. they prolly alreaady rattle bombed them and are in lots wating for snow. that sucks right before winter to i hate people that steal **** like this, they need to get a life!


R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1360733 said:


> Kind of too much for a walking by or drive by thief......just my 0.02 cents
> 
> Cops should of pulled finger prints off tool boxes if no gloves were used


doubt it was an employee rj, in dupage county and mchenery co at night things are so dead no one would suspect anyone in a lock yard exspecially if it looked like they were moving trailers around. i also know dupage co shireffs wount pull finger prints unless some one is killed or they feel its important cause they have better things to do and dont want to do the paper work.


----------



## WilliamOak

They won't pull prints for a stolen item unless its a kid or their squad car.


----------



## ERWbuilders

ultimate plow;1360668 said:


> Been done for weeks. Most trucks are sitting in bays with spreaders and plows. Other than that 2 skid steer plows were stolen from us today


Where you at in McHenry co? Im in antioch and i know a bunch of people in mchenry so ill keep an eye out!


----------



## swtiih

WilliamOak;1360916 said:


> They won't pull prints for a stolen item unless its a kid or their squad car.


or a bite out of their donut:laughing::laughing:


----------



## WilliamOak

swtiih;1360937 said:


> or a bite out of their donut:laughing::laughing:


lmfao......


----------



## WilliamOak

So we actually lookin at the possibility of snow?


----------



## erkoehler

WilliamOak;1360942 said:


> So we actually lookin at the possibility of snow?


Shouldn't you be at school?


----------



## WilliamOak

Oops. Must have my days of the week mixed up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good morning Pat and fellow members!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hay Ron, all


----------



## SnowMatt13

Finally, the hint of snow in the air....or at least I think that's snow I smell.


----------



## tls22

4th-6th is probably the first real shot at somthing signifigant in the chicago area......Its very early, so storm track is far from being set in stone......just keep a eye on it.


I hope this pesky gulf of alaska low does not come back in mid december, it will just send mild air into the USA. While alaska boss post shots of feet and feet of snow....


----------



## erkoehler

tls22;1361128 said:


> 4th-6th is probably the first real shot at somthing signifigant in the chicago area......Its very early, so storm track is far from being set in stone......just keep a eye on it.
> 
> I hope this pesky gulf of alaska low does not come back in mid december, it will just send mild air into the USA. While alaska boss post shots of feet and feet of snow....


Good morning Tim!


----------



## Dissociative

well, i will be on my azz in my driveway wrestling 3/4 ton coils into my f150 today....i hate my life right now. 

sideways snow and rain and 40mph winds....and cold cement and a 93 truck thats pretty damn rusted solid....this is gonna be brutal. 

no garage yet....no shop yet.....FML

anyone feels like stopping by bring me some coffee!!..

and whats with all the butt rubbing good morning talk in here.....is this a plowsite or Martha Stewarts recipe blog?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ALERT!!!ALERT!!!ALERT!!!!WAHOOOOO SNOW,SNOW,SNOW CONRAD ON CH 9 JUST SAID FLURRIES ON THURSDAY AND A MEASURABLE SNOW SAT&SUN 1-2 INCHER!!!!!! HEY HEY :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## DIRISHMAN

tls22;1361128 said:


> 4th-6th is probably the first real shot at somthing signifigant in the chicago area......Its very early, so storm track is far from being set in stone......just keep a eye on it.
> 
> I hope this pesky gulf of alaska low does not come back in mid december, it will just send mild air into the USA. While alaska boss post shots of feet and feet of snow....


Hey Hey TLS welcome back nice to see yaThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OH YA Goodmorning Pat,Ron,Dis,AJ,Russ ,Ryan,and everyone else


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tls22;1361128 said:


> 4th-6th is probably the first real shot at somthing signifigant in the chicago area......Its very early, so storm track is far from being set in stone......just keep a eye on it.
> 
> I hope this pesky gulf of alaska low does not come back in mid december, it will just send mild air into the USA. While alaska boss post shots of feet and feet of snow....


Morning Tim


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Morning Pat did ya see conrad sayin 1-2 incher for sat into sun Whatcha Think


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1361128 said:


> 4th-6th is probably the first real shot at somthing signifigant in the chicago area......Its very early, so storm track is far from being set in stone......just keep a eye on it.
> 
> I hope this pesky gulf of alaska low does not come back in mid december, it will just send mild air into the USA. While alaska boss post shots of feet and feet of snow....


Whats up Tim? Long time no talk!


DIRISHMAN;1361209 said:


> Hey Morning Pat did ya see conrad sayin 1-2 incher for sat into sun Whatcha Think


It was Paul Conrad. Enough said. Watching him is like looking at Accu-Weather. Waste of time! Sure would be nice, but to far out still.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No, i really dont watch news as much as i did before.

Heres a shot of the clipper and then the weekend snow event, enjoy

http://coolwx.com/ptype

.


----------



## buildinon

I swear this is sounding more and more like the "WALTONS" on here :laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1361217 said:


> Whats up Tim? Long time no talk!
> 
> It was Paul Conrad. Enough said. Watching him is like looking at Accu-Weather. Waste of time! Sure would be nice, but to far out still.


Well just have to see then what skillet head say at Noon


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice post Pat. Looks good for the northern boys and pretty wet down here. Lots of time for it to change.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1361217 said:


> Whats up Tim? Long time no talk!
> 
> It was Paul Conrad. Enough said. Watching him is like looking at Accu-Weather. Waste of time! Sure would be nice, but to far out still.





buildinon;1361227 said:


> I swear this is sounding more and more like the "WALTONS" on here :laughing::laughing:


Morning JEEZABELL:laughing::laughing:


----------



## snowguys

New truck i picked up friday 2000 f250 98,000 for $4,800


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice truck. How many miles? I'll give you $5,000!


----------



## snowguys

98,000 and some change i had to change the front end and change the exhaust manifold bolts i just booked up the truck just have to put a salter on her


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Real nice truck and sounds like a steal. Congrats.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

snowguys;1361278 said:


> New truck i picked up friday 2000 f250 98,000 for $4,800


where did you find this at? and yes i am jealous


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

So it looks like a whole lot of nothing until later in the week. Sweet. I didnt want to work anyways........:yow!:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

going to put my vbox on and go get a load of salt today..........do wantnt to


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Why get salt we have nothing coming tonight.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nope..........


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

R&R Yard Design;1361450 said:


> Why get salt we have nothing coming tonight.


To get the truck ready. Don't want to put the spreader on empty someone could just take it
Also weather channel sent out alerts for icing tonight


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

What is up boys. Just got the internet down here in Texas. It's a beautiful 65 degrees down here and no snow in site!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

rj just throw a chain on it, if that dont stop them a 45 willThumbs Up

i have a couple warning stickers on my truck along with a big of rounds on the dash i use sence my truck dont lock so far so good in 5 months


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

PabstBlueRibbon;1361471 said:


> What is up boys. Just got the internet down here in Texas. It's a beautiful 65 degrees down here and no snow in site!!!!


Watch Texas get snow aga in like last season just to tease you LOL


----------



## GMC99

needs to move east


----------



## affekonig

OMG OMG OMG It's a freaking blizzard out there!

Just kidding, I haven't seen a drop of anything all day and I've been looking. Hey PBR, did you leave the truck out here...?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pasbt, you can have that weather. YUCK. Yes it needs to come far west to get us. We will be lucky to see a few flurries out of this. Another shot at a salt run Thursday night. Another small chance!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Well I just landed a small job for both trucks and a couple of shovel guys. Not much, but I guess it's a start. Better get stuff ready as I haven't even looked at the plows since April.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Dodge its always better to be late than never ..
I am in the same boat with you


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1361542 said:


> Dodge its always better to be late than never ..
> I am in the same boat with you


I HATE being in this boat. It will keep both trucks busy for about 3-4 hours each and then go back and try to find driveways to fill the rest of the time.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anybody else catch Skilling at 530? Like Pat and I were talking about earlier, Sundays storm is looking like its gonna be wetter rather than whiter. Still far away. Hope it changes back to white. Not lokking good though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1360686 said:


> As u can see, I've lost interest in this week. earlier today, the snow was Northwest, now a bulleyes....hate that. These maps and run's are still bouncing around and speeding up, just getting in the mood so to speak. Also looks like a lot of cold air to follow.
> QUOTE]
> 
> bounce baby bounce....I hate A BULLEYES 6 days out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Don't see much after this weekend either


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nope. Hate to say it boys, its not gonna be a good start. Thankfully, there's a lot of winter to go!


----------



## littlebass

Don't load the pistol yet. It's only November


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pistols are always loaded. Come to think of it, so are the shotguns and rifles!


----------



## littlebass

Pushin 2 Please;1361721 said:


> Pistols are always loaded. Come to think of it, so are the shotguns and rifles!


I suppose being prepared is good


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes sir!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1361227 said:


> I swear this is sounding more and more like the "WALTONS" on here :laughing::laughing:


Good night Johnboy


----------



## brianbrich1

We still doin friday so we can all do our snow dance


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The only way that I could make would be after the rehersal dinner. 10 or later? Very doubtful I'm coming.


----------



## brianbrich1

No snow or ice anytime soon we can bump it up to thur for a few hours or push till next week...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Pushin 2 Please;1361496 said:


> Pasbt, you can have that weather. YUCK. Yes it needs to come far west to get us. We will be lucky to see a few flurries out of this. Another shot at a salt run Thursday night. Another small chance!


Ill be glad when my body is not aching this season. I better get some storm pics for you guys


----------



## Spucel

Just think if all this rain the past week was snow....:bluebounc. Oh well...Ill just go to the pistol range to kill some time!


----------



## Dissociative

i may have a truck sitting too......this crap with this mega company is going nowhere fast.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Someone shoot a motar round in the sky and start a avalanche

It's upper there I can smell it and taste in the ait


----------



## Spucel

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1362058 said:


> Someone shoot a motar round in the sky and start a avalanche
> 
> It's upper there I can smell it and taste in the ait


Sounds like a good idea to me!Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's a bit cold out


----------



## WilliamOak

Yes its a Tit bit nipply out there


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes it is. Feels good. To bad there's no snow. It would have stuck for sure!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell ya its cold. Good morning boys.


----------



## SnowMatt13

22 degrees on my way in to work.
This will help pavement temps cool down....


----------



## erkoehler

Now theses are the temps we need!

Let it snow!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Not yet I got 20 pallets of sod to put down.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

F the sod...... let it snow!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I have to sod cause of some concrete guys.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Than your welcome. When I'm in your neck of the woods I make sure I screw up the home owners yard. Its really not that hard to do!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I like this cold, but I just got 2 nice septic installs to do. At least the soil is firming up for us


----------



## ERWbuilders

Im not a landscaper but....with the temps lately its hard to believe the sod will survive...please correct me if im wrong


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Good morning everyone
weather channel for thursday icy alert???
Rain / Snow Showers Late
High: 43°F
Low: 33°F
Chance of Precipitation 30%
Wind NW 10 mph
Humidity 66%


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

30%. Not high enough to worry about..... Yet!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just dumped a load of salt. Purple salt is pretty!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ryan, your pretty!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

awwwww.......


----------



## GMC99

Hambrick & Co.;1362695 said:


> awwwww.......


its getting a little broke back mountain in here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm just that kind of guy..... Go ahead, let the jokes begin!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well found another salt spreader for sale out of Lockport ,il

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/pts/2727280977.html

Brand new at CPW $3200.+


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I was a bit surprised to see my pool frozen over this morning when I got my coffee. I am hoping and praying that it didn't do any damage as I have yet to finish closing the thing. Looks like I know what I am doing for lunch today.


----------



## buildinon

I was surprised to see ice on the ponds in my subdivision as well today. Went downtown yesterday and got some pics of the giant waves rolling in on the lake.


----------



## Spucel

Yea sounds like the lakefront got beat up pretty good yesterday


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Spucel;1362869 said:


> Yea sounds like the lakefront got beat up pretty good yesterday


Hey are you working today hose hauler?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Good evening All 

A little snow dance :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It's sad that our "best" chance of any snow is from a small clipper that won't even give us a dusting. After that were in the clear until at least the middle of next week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well what's everyone doing to past the time


----------



## brianbrich1

Trying to decide wether to recarpet the basement or paint the floor....thats my time passer


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

"Honey do list"..... Man I wish it would snow!


----------



## brianbrich1

The honey to do list starts this weekend and goes through april. Shutting down for winter and putting the guys on unemployement.... Except for snow days...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mine kinda goes all year, and never seems to get smaller!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Can I apply?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ron-------coffee


----------



## brianbrich1

I want coffea...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I owe him. I lost the bet

Ron double or nothing?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Like I said December 16 snow!!!! just have to wait and see

And here is to Pat and Ron Coffe and Donuts if we get a plowable snow before the 16 more than an inchThumbs Up


----------



## brianbrich1

We already missed my guess the 24


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm sticking to the first or second week of december. I know, that not a date but its my guess. No bets Pat, you know I'll by you a coffee. Hope soon!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I am so proud of myself, I didn't waste more then one look at the weather today


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thats ok Brian .The way the were talkin about this winter that were gonna get hammered which I do beleive but middle of Dec til 1st week of march we are gonna be in snow .Lookin at the uk maps and what we have here now . Maybe I am wrong and hopefully I am or maybe be i have to many pain killers :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1363083 said:


> I'm sticking to the first or second week of december. I know, that not a date but its my guess. No bets Pat, you know I'll by you a coffee. Hope soon!


Ok I'll buy ya a beer thenThumbs Up


----------



## clncut

Hello everyone.....not from Illinois but follow this thread. I'm across the way in NW Indiana so I respect everyone's opinions on weather forecasts. I am a bit worried that all the hype on how bad this winter is going to be is only going to be just that...hype. I really hope I'm wrong!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1363104 said:


> Hello everyone.....not from Illinois but follow this thread. I'm across the way in NW Indiana so I respect everyone's opinions on weather forecasts. I am a bit worried that all the hype on how bad this winter is going to be is only going to be just that...hype. I really hope I'm wrong!!


Yea when I seen that crap out in sept, I said oh crap


----------



## wewille

What is there to do in Malta, DeKalb or Rochelle? Im down here for some training seminars fill me in on the fun stuff, and a good place to eat!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

clncut;1363104 said:


> Hello everyone.....not from Illinois but follow this thread. I'm across the way in NW Indiana so I respect everyone's opinions on weather forecasts. I am a bit worried that all the hype on how bad this winter is going to be is only going to be just that...hype. I really hope I'm wrong!!


Hey Clncut welcome


----------



## brianbrich1

8 in of snow in kokomo yesterday


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1363120 said:


> 8 in of snow in kokomo yesterday


yah i seen somthing about that yesterday and there is talk about think tonight and tommorow parts of IND are gonna get it cold enough for some lake effect


----------



## brianbrich1

Bring the lake effect most my coverage area is that way


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Come on snow. Now we are ready!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Heres the pic I meant to attach to that post


----------



## brianbrich1

Just to know are most of you getting bulk salt at the same place.... Whats the avg ton price range youve been paying in the last couple years. Ive been avg 60_75 a ton for rock...


----------



## brianbrich1

Nice looking salt..


----------



## swtiih

We will get snow its only a matter of time.The ground will start getting harder with the cold and the snow will come. Next week wont get out of the 30's. Seems like the weather makes more drastic changes the past few years. I remember plentiy of years not getting any snow until after Christmas, I also remember December of 2000 when we got a whole seasons average in 1 month. 
Get your rest while you can by mid February we'll all be waiting for the season to end.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Sully is that regular rock or somthing else ? Kinda cool at least you can see where you salted


----------



## swtiih

SullivanSeptic;1363148 said:


> Heres the pic I meant to attach to that post


that should be easy to see when spread


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its very easy to see. No excuse for guys over salting now. It is slicer. Treated salt. Works REALLY good!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Is it alot more than regular rock and how much a ton


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah it costs more than regular rock salt, but we put down 30% less. The extra cost is more than offset by the amount we spread. We really have to dial the spreaders way back. Almost to the point that it looks like we are barely putting any down.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Meet and greet on Friday guys.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow thats awsome.You said it was called slicer is that the stuff with beet juice in it? Oh yah is it dark blue or Purple? looks more Purple


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1363200 said:


> Meet and greet on Friday guys.


ok BW's and what time 6:00?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No beet juice. Its made by Central salt. its called "Snow Slicer"


----------



## brianbrich1

Iam down for bws anyday or time.....friday at 6 iam in


----------



## clncut

DIRISHMAN;1363115 said:


> Hey Clncut welcome


Thanks....I haven't heard much about lake effect snow this way. I hope it comes sooner than later! Good luck this year everyone!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

you are welcome and i saw this on i think the afternoon news i might be wrong be pretty sure I did hear somthing about IND. We have another one of your fellow Ind on here he goes by the name h2o name is bill


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1363212 said:


> No beet juice. Its made by Central salt. its called "Snow Slicer"


What temp is good to. do you or should I say can you use liquide CC with it or is it not neccesary


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its purple. Have fun Friday guys!


----------



## clncut

DIRISHMAN;1363249 said:


> you are welcome and i saw this on i think the afternoon news i might be wrong be pretty sure I did hear somthing about IND. We have another one of your fellow Ind on here he goes by the name h2o name is bill


Great....I'm not alone then. My name is John. Kudos to Tim and olddog for there reports. They seem more accurate then some of out local weather guessers!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1363282 said:


> Its purple. Have fun Friday guys!


So can we expect to see ya later on? Ron


----------



## DIRISHMAN

clncut;1363285 said:


> Great....I'm not alone then. My name is John. Kudos to Tim and olddog for there reports. They seem more accurate then some of out local weather guessers!!


Yes they are both real good.and most deffinately are way better than the GUESSER!!! and My name is Dennis


----------



## clncut

Nice to meet you guys and look forward to future posts. Hopefully they will be about snow in the forecast! C u around.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Really doubt I'll be there later. Don't think dinner is until 8 or 830. So I wouldn't even get there until after 10. I know we stayed later than that last time but its gonna be a early morning for me...... As always!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

you gotta go to BR in the morn 430???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1363259 said:


> What temp is good to. do you or should I say can you use liquide CC with it or is it not neccesary


Its good down to -20. No need to add anything to it


----------



## Spucel

Hambrick & Co.;1362903 said:


> Hey are you working today hose hauler?


No sir, Im off for a week. Kelly Day....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Spucel;1363390 said:


> No sir, Im off for a week. Kelly Day....


Nevermind was gonna work on the plow but I got side tracked.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

SullivanSeptic;1363148 said:


> Heres the pic I meant to attach to that post


What did you do shread grimes from McDonald's
Lol


----------



## Spucel

Hambrick & Co.;1363412 said:


> Nevermind was gonna work on the plow but I got side tracked.


Were you off today?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Spucel;1363429 said:


> Were you off today?


Nope, but I did update my website, create a facebook page, accidently delete my website, and restored said website again (Technology and I do not get along). Have to put the salter on and re-allign my plow headlights and I'm all set. Minus the whole not having snow thing but I think everyone else covered that.


----------



## Spucel

Yea you dont seem to up on the technology stuff....at least you can shoot me a text when you have geek related questions. I'm around most of the day Friday and Sunday if you need help. Snow would be nice.....


----------



## ultimate plow

SullivanSeptic;1363188 said:


> Yeah it costs more than regular rock salt, but we put down 30% less. The extra cost is more than offset by the amount we spread. We really have to dial the spreaders way back. Almost to the point that it looks like we are barely putting any down.


Thats what I was thinking. I mean you still gotta have the same pattern applying the salt covering everything but I would of guessed that you turn that aurger all the way down. I heard of the snow slicer and its 85 a ton delivered if I remember corectly. That is some purple salT.....I think we'll try it sometime in january. I love going out and salting I remember last year there was 6 seprate salting events outta 7 days at the end of the year.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have to close my chute almost all the way. You just have to fiht the urge to spread it normal. Figure, whatever you think is a small amount, then use a little less. LOL


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

hows the weather boys?


----------



## erkoehler

ultimate plow;1363489 said:


> Thats what I was thinking. I mean you still gotta have the same pattern applying the salt covering everything but I would of guessed that you turn that aurger all the way down. I heard of the snow slicer and its 85 a ton delivered if I remember corectly. That is some purple salT.....I think we'll try it sometime in january. I love going out and salting I remember last year there was 6 seprate salting events outta 7 days at the end of the year.


Those salt events seemed never ending! I was exhausted after that week!


----------



## ultimate plow

erkoehler;1363581 said:


> Those salt events seemed never ending! I was exhausted after that week!


So ready for it already! I always see your truck at the boat shop. Have you had any problems with your salt dogg last year? There was a cupple times It jammed up last year.
Its full of salt always ready to go, parked inside the heated shop to keep the salt nice and dry. Was thinking of a custom baffle. Those things are so simple and It seems theres nothing to go wronge with them. And they are half the price of a snowex 8500.


----------



## erkoehler

Vibrator switch in controller is inoperable. Wiring it to separate switch.

Baffles work well. Nice spread pattern.


----------



## buildinon

Well long day at work, just got home at midnigt Got all equipment moved on site and ready for the winter. Had to wait til after 7pm to move the CAT's into the city at their sites Thumbs Up Much easier to do without the traffic. Got everyone's route's handed out to them and now to wait for the snow (snow dance) I know it will start snowing sometime after Sunday as I leave for the Virgin Islands then :laughing: So I am sure you guys wil be super busy...lolpayup or  either way I'm sure everyone will be busy...lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1363416 said:


> What did you do shread grimes from McDonald's
> Lol


Haha I thought that was funny

Cold morning all


----------



## brianbrich1

It is cold, plus a little dance will equal some snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1363714 said:


> Haha I thought that was funny
> 
> Cold morning all


You would!


brianbrich1;1363716 said:


> It is cold, plus a little dance will equal some snow.


Screw the little dance, we need a big one. That's what she said!:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning Ron


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Morning. I really don't know what I meant by you would. I'm tired!


----------



## erkoehler

Good Morning!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1363787 said:


> Good Morning!


It would be "Good" if we had some snow..... Since we don't, it's just "morning"!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok we are doing a little party at bww in Tinley this Friday Dec. 2nd at 6 pm. We hope too see most of you guys there with plows off. Lol see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Wait I don't know what any of you look like so how am I supposed to find the M&G?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Look for Russ. (R & R) Believe me, when you see him, you'll know its him. Kind of goofy looking! Sorry Russ.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Pushin 2 Please;1363966 said:


> Look for Russ. (R & R) Believe me, when you see him, you'll know its him. Kind of goofy looking! Sorry Russ.


Tinley Park is too far for me so you all have a good time. And people say I am goofy looking too, so maybe it's a good thing I am not coming as it would be hard to tell us apart..LOL
BIG snow Dance :redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1363966 said:


> Look for Russ. (R & R) Believe me, when you see him, you'll know its him. Kind of goofy looking! Sorry Russ.


Helpful..........


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So here is what 4 buckets of salt looks like in my salter. I used my Bobcat T300 with an 80" wide bucket. Each bucket was level full. It is a 7 foot long salter. I added 16" tall sides to it. I wanted to see how much it would hold and how the truck would handle the weight. The truck handled it way better than I though it would.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

that install is temp, right? 


u know, like a test only?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, I "temporarily" put 2 inch long welds on the angle iron all the way down them!


----------



## the new boss 92

glen ellyn sprayed this morning, i guess thats a good sign but i havent heard a damn thing about snow. hmmmmm


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1364037 said:


> that install is temp, right?
> 
> u know, like a test only?


Of course it's a temp install. Come on Pat, Ryan has 8 or 10 bungee cords to strap it down with!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The funny part is that is true. I have four small straps holding it down right now. You can see them in the pic. They are like having a rubber band on there. I had to tie it down while i drove it empty. I had to keep it from sliding off for now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1364040 said:


> Yeah, I "temporarily" put 2 inch long welds on the angle iron all the way down them!


I was referring how it was attached to the truck.....lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well I guess I answered your question. Its getting chains and binders. I still have to weld tie downs on the top rear so i can fit binders and chains. The steel flatbed is super slick. Nothing stays on it. I can almost push it off of the truck with one hand when its empty.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1364065 said:


> I was referring how it was attached to the truck.....lol


I know, it was a bad attempt at a funny!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We are back by the dart game I will have a boss hat on.


----------



## erkoehler

What's everyones thoughts on tonight?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

To be honest, I have not even looked. I will later. I will let you know by tomorrow morning!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm thinking not much.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

x2. I sure would love a salt run. Just to get these trucks out and making money!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

R&R Yard Design;1364076 said:


> We are back by the dart game I will have a boss hat on.


OK. Sounds good.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

This is what I got for tonight so far. This comes from DTN. Take it for what its worth. 

We do have a chance for some light snow later this evening and tonight (mainly between 10pm and 3am), but the chance of occurrence is only 30-35 percent range. We expect the temperatures to be above freezing when any snow begins and they will cool down near 32 during the time it is snowing or a short time thereafter. Pavements will get damp or wet initially but there is only a slim chance for minor slush to accumulate on roads and bridges by or a little after Midnight. Total potential snowfall is on the order of 1/10 inch or so. Low temperatures at sunrise will be in the upper 20s to near 30...so there could be some pavement issues if they do not dry thoroughly. 

Mike


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'd take a little slush for my zero tolerance lots. Thanks!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1364163 said:


> I'd take a little slush for my zero tolerance lots. Thanks!


They are just saying a general, "under 1" accumulation" up here. I will have to jump online in a bit to see what the deal is.

Going to get an emissions test now. 1 safety inspection done. Then the 2 salt trucks will be ready to roll.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Well we are back to having ZERO work for the season. Great!! Looks like banging on doors when the snow is flying as make $$$ that way.:realmad:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What happened? Cancel on you?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1364163 said:


> I'd take a little slush for my zero tolerance lots. Thanks!


I do what I can......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Where u located at Dodge?


----------



## the new boss 92

is it like the cool thing for everyone to drive around with there blades on? i might have to join in the fun if so!


----------



## erkoehler

Weather:

*A SLOW MOVING COLD FRONT LIES TO OUR NORTH FROM CENTRAL WISCONSIN
THROUGH NORTHERN MICHIGAN. OBSERVATIONS INDICATE A MIXTURE OF SNOW
AND RAIN IS FALLING ALONG THIS FRONT. THE FRONT WILL SINK SOUTHWARD
THIS EVENING. FORCING ALONG THE FRONT WILL WEAKEN THROUGHOUT THIS
EVENING AND OVERNIGHT. PRECIPITABLE WATER VALUES ARE ALSO LOW
THROUGHOUT THE REGION...BELOW 0.50 INCHES. THEREFORE...NOT
EXPECTING MUCH PRECIP FROM THIS FRONT. AS FAR AS PRECIP
TYPE...THAT IS WHERE THINGS GET INTERESTING. RELIED HEAVILY ON
MODEL SOUNDINGS AND FORECASTED SURFACE TEMPERATURES. OVER LAND...A
MIX OF LIGHT RAIN AND SNOW MOVES INTO NORTHERN ILLINOIS AFTER 6PM.
BY 10PM AREAS WEST OF I-39 WILL SEE SNOW...WHILE CHICAGO AND THE
SURROUNDING SUBURBS WILL SEE A LIGHT RAIN/SNOW MIX THROUGH
MIDNIGHT. AFTER MIDNIGHT...EXPECTING LIGHT SNOW ACROSS THE REGION.
A MUCH SIMPLER PICTURE FOR OVER THE LAKE...WITH THE WARM LAKE
TEMPS...KEPT A RAIN/SNOW MIX THROUGH 2AM AND THEN EXPECTING A
CHANGE OVER TO ALL SNOW. BETWEEN THE FRONT WEAKENING AND ITS
PARENT LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM MOVING OFF TO THE NORTHEAST...SNOW WILL
DIMINISH OVERNIGHT AND BE EAST OF OUR AREA EARLY FRIDAY MORNING.*

Well, that basically tells me we may get nothing, but we may get something to salt.


----------



## ultimate plow

noaa said possible dusting near wisconsin border


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah its falling apart fast. If there a a dusting along the border I'd be surprised. That will be the best chance for any accumulation. So basically we will be waiting for another 5 plus days.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

12 days out we will have something. My baby comes into the world, can't wait.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1364266 said:


> Yeah its falling apart fast. If there a a dusting along the border I'd be surprised. That will be the best chance for any accumulation. So basically we will be waiting for another 5 plus days.


5 days?? more like a week or so...I don't see much


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1364299 said:


> 12 days out we will have something. My baby comes into the world, can't wait.


boy, girl, both ?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Don't know ill tell you when it comes.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1364341 said:


> 5 days?? more like a week or so...I don't see much


I said 5 plus. I also don't see nothing for a while. A long while.:crying:


R&R Yard Design;1364348 said:


> Don't know ill tell you when it comes.


We never found either. Best surprise of your life!Thumbs Up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I didn't find out either. Then we ended up with twin girls! Scary!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hold the presses

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/chicago/chicago-braces-brutal-winter-175901305.html?bouchon=602,il

ok, life is good again

whos down for tomorrow?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

All those forecasts for the snowest season ever, just scare me. They can't get the 7 day right and they think they can already tell us what winter will be like? Can only hope there right. This time!


----------



## brianbrich1

Iam there...can always eat some wings..


----------



## brianbrich1

First snow will be the same day russ becomes a new dad...date is just getting to close for it not to make a memorable birthday story for him to tell..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I really hate when they hype up the winter seasons, (ACCUWEATHER) comes to mind. http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/accuweathercom-20112012-winter-1/58451 If they just report what they think is one thing, but to say " AccuWeather.com Long-Range Meteorologist Josh Nagelberg even went so far as to say, "People in Chicago are going to want to move after this winter." thats kills me to read in Oct.

In defense, NOAA is fairly good in the long term forecasting, or at least they get the hurricane season right

I like all of you wish AccuWeather is right


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

But we all know they are the worst forecasters out there. We will get snow. All in time my fellow plowers!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1364299 said:


> 12 days out we will have something. My baby comes into the world, can't wait.


Hey, *******, My prediction was the 13. stop jumping on my bandwagon lol


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1364558 said:


> Hey, *******, My prediction was the 13. stop jumping on my bandwagon lol


geez thought we got rid of you when you moved to texas lol.....hows the new job and living like a big boy on your own?


----------



## 4wydnr

It coming down quite nicely here in Boone county. There is a dusting on the gravel drive and grass, but it melts a few seconds after hitting the concrete patio.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Any know. Who has a truck for hire on he southside


----------



## Midwest Pond

welcome to winter you bastards!!!!!


----------



## Mark13

Was surprised to see a nice steady snowfall of small flakes when I put the truck away an hour ago. Nothing sticking last I looked. 

Location: 9mi east of 4wydnr.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1364691 said:


> welcome to winter you bastards!!!!!


I might out for BW3 going a large fire in geneva. Its a hospital


----------



## PremierPlow

snowing here in Capron. Pretty, but that's about it. 

4wy you said boone county. Where about are you?

I'm thinking I will put my blade on in the morning and join the "winter's supposed to be here so i'll just drive around and look cool" club. Anyone else in?


----------



## snorider075

1olddogtwo;1364704 said:


> I might out for BW3 going a large fire in geneva. Its a hospital


doesnt sound like it was too bad our house didnt go and we due with truck 1 above general alarm. but its nice to have work with no snow. wtf!! lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just pulling up now


----------



## 4wydnr

PremierPlow;1364710 said:


> snowing here in Capron. Pretty, but that's about it.
> 
> 4wy you said boone county. Where about are you?


Just south of you if you are in Capron. I have a Garden Prairie address but live closer to capron.


----------



## Mark13

PremierPlow;1364710 said:


> snowing here in Capron. Pretty, but that's about it.
> 
> 4wy you said boone county. Where about are you?
> 
> I'm thinking I will put my blade on in the morning and join the "winter's supposed to be here so i'll just drive around and look cool" club. Anyone else in?


The farm I work at runs some land around capron, I was just there last night getting some food at Rosa's.

4why and I are pretty much on the county line, him more so then me, west of Woodstock.

Pat, heard about the hospital fire a while ago but heard no more about it. No idea how bad it is or what's involved.

Edit, just sticking on the grass and wood steps now.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

saw that fire when i was up in napperville, man there was a lot of smoke for about two hours, pat can you use any help, im willing to work some hours


----------



## erkoehler

I'm ready, let it snow


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Snow plows on how it made. Fishers


----------



## plow3232

*skid steer*

I have a lot in elk grove village that I might need a skid steer if we get a storm like last feb. Will pay top dollar on the spot cash. If someone can help me I'll appreciate it. PM me pls thanks


----------



## buildinon

Snowing here in Buffalo Grove...pavements wet, and sticking to the ground. Might get out salting as we have a few private schools with zero tolerance and a hospital with the same. Leaving in an hour or so if it keeps it up to go inspect them...LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Post if it gets to the point your salting.

I'm setting the alarm for 2am. Time for bed.


----------



## Spucel

Ill take 2 inches!


----------



## snorider075

Snowing here starting to stick to grill!!.........then it melts. at least we are heading towards the right direction.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's not too bad. We have about 50 working. Done by 700

Lt snow falling. Just enough to wet the ground


----------



## buildinon

Just got into Chicago and the roads are wet, but nothing sticking. Doesn't look like it's going to. May throw some salt down just to run the thing...lol...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would save the salt at this point


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I should say to the west burbs


----------



## erkoehler

34 and flurries in the Bloomingdale. Pavement is wet but no ice build up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

35 and nothing in geneva


----------



## dlcs

anyone salting this morning?


----------



## brianbrich1

Not here.. Il in state line..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not here. All is dty. Checked at 2 and 3am. Guess I could have stayed in bed!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning all. No snow to be reported here


----------



## dlcs

Same here, dried up too fast.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well that was a nice little dry run for us. Nothing like a little practice to make sure everyones alarm clocks work.


----------



## brianbrich1

How is the chance for IN lake effect looking for mon, tue


----------



## nevrnf

Just a little snow on the house roofs here in the SW corner of crook county.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1364972 said:


> How is the chance for IN lake effect looking for mon, tue


Haven't looked. With the cold air coming across the lake it is possible. Might be southwest Michigan and central Indy? I'll have to look.


nevrnf;1364998 said:


> Just a little snow on the house roofs here in the SW corner of crook county.


That's more than Sully and I got.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1364968 said:


> Well that was a nice little dry run for us. Nothing like a little practice to make sure everyones alarm clocks work.


You going to my house today to grab that conveyor belt?


----------



## clncut

Nothing here in NW Indiana....just wet pavement


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. I'll grab it later. So what's r next chance for snow? Do we have a chance this weekend?,


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1365027 said:


> Yeah. I'll grab it later. So what's r next chance for snow? Do we have a chance this weekend?,[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Always a chance just not a reality


----------



## erkoehler

Setting the alarm for 2am, by far the worst part of the job!


----------



## ERWbuilders

I forgot to set my alarm  Im an idiot, was up half the night tearing the trans apart (again) because napa sold me a bad flywheel...It was coming down pretty good last night here NE IL border, just a dusting


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much conveyor belt are you looking for. I'm right by the querrie


----------



## SullivanSeptic

As much as you can steal! Lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey I get it free.


----------



## brianbrich1

What u need belt for....i got several pieces for the pavers edges that I use for snow deflecters on the plows....from 1/2 thick to 1 "


----------



## brianbrich1

Yeah all I do is go by ms(hansen) or gallager they always have plenty of the bad stuff to spare just talk to the guy in the shop..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yep that's it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got to put some rubber flaps on back of salt trucks to keep salt from catching on under carriages


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Pushin 2 Please;1364230 said:


> What happened? Cancel on you?


Wanted too much extras for too little $$$$. I can sit home and make the same amount I would have made if I would have done the work for what was being asked of us. So the search continues.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

SullivanSeptic;1364238 said:


> Where u located at Dodge?


Aurora/Naperville Area


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

snorider075;1364846 said:


> Snowing here starting to stick to grill!!.........then it melts. at least we are heading towards the right direction.


You're suposed to turn the grill off after cooking dinner.... maybe the snow would stick???LOL:laughing:


----------



## brianbrich1

How long or wide u want


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'll go measure


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Warning anyone with a newer iPhone they are exploding. Reported from wgn news


----------



## ERWbuilders

Sulli, I sto...borrowed a whole roll of used belt..i think 3'x100' and its just sitting on the side of my garage looking like shyt...anyone want to come take it? i think i have about 10-20 feet left....Im up in antioch il if anyone close??? They make good wings if you run a chain in a V from plow to both top and bottom of the rubber...dont ask me how i know but they work awesome for curb cleaning...SPOTLESS!


----------



## GMC99

If anybody needs conveyor belt, I can get huge rolls (100 ft long or more) and 2 feet wide for free, in the Lombard/Glen Ellyn area.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

home going to bed



PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO IL
645 AM CST FRI DEC 2 2011 /745 AM EST FRI DEC 2 2011/

...UNUSUALLY LATE START TO THE SNOWY SEASON IN CHICAGO...

EVEN THOUGH THERE WAS SEVERAL HOURS OF SNOWFALL IN CHICAGO
OVERNIGHT...TEMPERATURES REMAINED ABOVE FREEZING AND THERE
OFFICIALLY WAS ONLY A TRACE OF SNOW ACCUMULATION. OFFICIALLY THERE
HAS YET TO BE A MEASURABLE SNOWFALL IN CHICAGO WHICH IS UNUSUAL
FOR THIS LATE IN THE SEASON. TYPICALLY THE FIRST MEASURABLE
SNOWFALL OF THE YEAR IN CHICAGO OCCURS AROUND NOVEMBER 21ST.

CURRENTLY THE FORECAST CALLS FOR VIRTUALLY NO CHANCE OF MEASURABLE
SNOWFALL IN CHICAGO THROUGH AT LEAST SATURDAY...AND CHANCES LOOK
TO REMAIN FAIRLY LOW THROUGH AT LEAST MONDAY. LOOKING BACK AT
SNOWFALL RECORDS IN CHICAGO...88 PERCENT OF YEARS HAD SEEN A
MEASURABLE SNOWFALL BY DECEMBER 2ND. HERE IS A RUN DOWN OF THE
LATEST FIRST MEASURABLE SNOWS IN CHICAGO...

1. DEC 16 1965
2. DEC 14 2001
3. DEC 12 1946
4. DEC 10 2003
5. DEC 9 1948
6. DEC 7 1914
7. DEC 6 1994
8. DEC 5 1999
DEC 5 1984
DEC 5 1973
DEC 5 1909
12. DEC 4 2009
DEC 4 1928
14. DEC 3 1990
DEC 3 1934
16. DEC 2 1963
DEC 2 1904

GIVEN THE FORECAST FOR THE NEXT 7 DAYS IT IS QUITE LIKELY THAT
2011 WILL CONTINUE TO MARCH ITS WAY HIGHER UP ON THIS LIST.
INTERESTINGLY...EVERY ONE OF THE YEARS WHICH FAILED TO PRODUCE A
MEASURABLE SNOWFALL BY DECEMBER 5TH ENDED UP WITH BELOW AVERAGE
SNOWFALL FOR THE WINTER MONTHS (DEC-FEB). CERTAINLY THAT DOESNT
MEAN THAT CHICAGOS SNOWFALL WILL BE BELOW AVERAGE IF THERE ISNT
MEASURABLE SNOWFALL BY THE 5TH...BUT STATISTICALLY THE ODDS WOULD
CERTAINLY TEND TO FAVOR LESS SNOWY THAN AVERAGE WINTER.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Go to show, those that are calling for a crazy winrty year are full of it. I just hope its better than last year. Which if it weren't for the blizzard, sucked!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Damn it I'm trying to dream of flakes..... LoL


----------



## snowguys

GMC99;1365168 said:


> If anybody needs conveyor belt, I can get huge rolls (100 ft long or more) and 2 feet wide for free, in the Lombard/Glen Ellyn area.....


i'll take some where in lombard are you i'm in bensenville rt83 and irving


----------



## snowguys

i thought in 99 we had a good winter?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1365212 said:


> i thought in 99 we had a good winter?


Yea, the first have (jan) the 99-00 sucked.(Memory fading)


----------



## buildinon

olddog...the posting you put up from weather.gov was written by a guy I grew up with. He sends me all his reports when he gets a chance. His name is Gino Izzi. I was going to post that same one...lol...

I did go out last night into the city, dropped a little bit of salt just to run the spreader and play with it. But didn't see anything really sticking. There was some slush here and there that was all.


----------



## ERWbuilders

1olddogtwo;1365188 said:


> home going to bed
> 
> PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO IL
> 645 AM CST FRI DEC 2 2011 /745 AM EST FRI DEC 2 2011/
> 
> ...UNUSUALLY LATE START TO THE SNOWY SEASON IN CHICAGO...
> 
> EVEN THOUGH THERE WAS SEVERAL HOURS OF SNOWFALL IN CHICAGO
> OVERNIGHT...TEMPERATURES REMAINED ABOVE FREEZING AND THERE
> OFFICIALLY WAS ONLY A TRACE OF SNOW ACCUMULATION. OFFICIALLY THERE
> HAS YET TO BE A MEASURABLE SNOWFALL IN CHICAGO WHICH IS UNUSUAL
> FOR THIS LATE IN THE SEASON. TYPICALLY THE FIRST MEASURABLE
> SNOWFALL OF THE YEAR IN CHICAGO OCCURS AROUND NOVEMBER 21ST.
> 
> CURRENTLY THE FORECAST CALLS FOR VIRTUALLY NO CHANCE OF MEASURABLE
> SNOWFALL IN CHICAGO THROUGH AT LEAST SATURDAY...AND CHANCES LOOK
> TO REMAIN FAIRLY LOW THROUGH AT LEAST MONDAY. LOOKING BACK AT
> SNOWFALL RECORDS IN CHICAGO...88 PERCENT OF YEARS HAD SEEN A
> MEASURABLE SNOWFALL BY DECEMBER 2ND. HERE IS A RUN DOWN OF THE
> LATEST FIRST MEASURABLE SNOWS IN CHICAGO...
> 
> 1. DEC 16 1965
> 2. DEC 14 2001
> 3. DEC 12 1946
> 4. DEC 10 2003
> 5. DEC 9 1948
> 6. DEC 7 1914
> 7. DEC 6 1994
> 8. DEC 5 1999
> DEC 5 1984
> DEC 5 1973
> DEC 5 1909
> 12. DEC 4 2009
> DEC 4 1928
> 14. DEC 3 1990
> DEC 3 1934
> 16. DEC 2 1963
> DEC 2 1904
> 
> GIVEN THE FORECAST FOR THE NEXT 7 DAYS IT IS QUITE LIKELY THAT
> 2011 WILL CONTINUE TO MARCH ITS WAY HIGHER UP ON THIS LIST.
> INTERESTINGLY...EVERY ONE OF THE YEARS WHICH FAILED TO PRODUCE A
> MEASURABLE SNOWFALL BY DECEMBER 5TH ENDED UP WITH BELOW AVERAGE
> SNOWFALL FOR THE WINTER MONTHS (DEC-FEB). CERTAINLY THAT DOESNT
> MEAN THAT CHICAGOS SNOWFALL WILL BE BELOW AVERAGE IF THERE ISNT
> MEASURABLE SNOWFALL BY THE 5TH...BUT STATISTICALLY THE ODDS WOULD
> CERTAINLY TEND TO FAVOR LESS SNOWY THAN AVERAGE WINTER.


GARBAGE FOR NO SNOW!!!!! Match up the years that we had snowfall later than the normal date with the actual amount of snow we got that year!


----------



## ERWbuilders

The pattern is reversing itself, It starts out at below average snowfall but within the past 20 years or so it has slowly been less below average and the past 15yrs or so have been above average snowfall, now factor in la nina or whatever is going on and see what will happen then!


----------



## ERWbuilders

If this was a stock...now would be a good time to buy in, its next winter im betting will be way below average


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just picked up 2 new lots today. Why are these people calling all of the sudden? They know about some snow that we don't? I hope so!


----------



## brianbrich1

Ryan u ever get some belt...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think he was grabbing some from my house. I have a whole bunch of it!


----------



## brianbrich1

Ok I pulled some out at the shop in case....see anyone that makes it to bws at 6...


----------



## the new boss 92

im looking at a boss v. does any one know if my straight blade controler will lift it just for transporting it back home?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It should work fine. 92 you coming tonight.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know for sure that a V controller will lift the straight blade. Don't know about the other way around? I think it will?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

92, if you can come tonight can you get ahold of George and bring him with. Pm me for his number.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Enjoy yourselves at BDubs tonight boys. I will be sitting center ice in the 3rd. row>>>>>>> Hope to see a fight


----------



## WilliamOak

Pretty sure you can run a str8 blade off a V controller w/ boss too for what it's worth.


----------



## erkoehler

WilliamOak;1365468 said:


> Pretty sure you can run a str8 blade off a V controller w/ boss too for what it's worth.


as long as it is the latest rt3 design you can do that.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I've been meaning to ask if anybody has seen the new guesser NBC Channel 5? I bet she is finger lickin good!


----------



## brianbrich1

Just watched and yes easy on the eyes and have no clue what she said about the weather........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nope cant say that I did .But if Push says finger lickin good then I guessI ll have to watch.Thumbs Up By the way Push have a good time tonight I'll have a few for you If you have a few for me and RussThumbs Up


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'll be a little late tonight


----------



## DIRISHMAN

No Problem Thumbs Up


----------



## brianbrich1

Going back by the dart boards dennis


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sounds Good Brian See ya soon Russ is pick me up..UH OH


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You guys gonna be there late? I'm gonna be coming right down 183rd from Homewood west your way.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

If your comin ill be waitinThumbs Up


----------



## Spucel

Stay away from I-80 & I-57!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks Spucel!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea semi fliped if any one needs to get them let me know.


----------



## brianbrich1

Running late b there in 20


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Take your time brian no hurry.Russ is pickin me up so he'll be a little late as wellThumbs Up


----------



## brianbrich1

Lone ranger back by dart boards


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Don't worry I'm coming big boy.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Sorry guys won't ba able to make this one. With the family tonight


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That's ok we are just having a blast down here. It's a party down here.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm not there.... Can't be that fun!


----------



## palatineplowboy

DIRISHMAN;1274788 said:


> let's go orange crush


PLOTEThumbs Up


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

what a party with out me? Russ do some damage


----------



## the new boss 92

R&R Yard Design;1365412 said:


> It should work fine. 92 you coming tonight.


not this time, but next time i will try and make it. i had some things going on but next time pm me details about the exsact place and info with time and i will come down there with another plowing buddy for sure!


----------



## the new boss 92

thanks for the heads up on the controler guys, im thinking it should work there bother newer rt3 systems


----------



## Dissociative

How you guys like the traffic bar install we did on R&Rs truck?


----------



## erkoehler

And its raining again! 

Morning!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning A quick shows a clipper late in week


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I like Russ's "traffic bar"! Of course I like mine better! Lol...... A clipper would be nice Pat. /ot buying into anything for Monday night or early Tuesday?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I want a traffic bar! Actually, im looking for one or two lightbars. Anyone have anything?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'll sell you the one on rons truck.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nah, im just gonna steal his next week


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Why not? That's how us southsiders roll! Let me know what your looking for. I have a lot of stuff to get rid of.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1366153 said:


> I want a traffic bar! Actually, im looking for one or two lightbars. Anyone have anything?


I have a pretty nice code3 mx6000 in my garage I'm looking to get rid of. Bought last year and never got a chance to install it. It's a full size bar with clear lenses and amber lights. Let me know if you'd be interested. I'll work on a picture when I get home. Gotta get off my buddies couch and out of my jameson induced coma lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

I have an arrow stick and other parts for a code 3 lightbar such as intersections alleys and flashers plus the coveres and body for it, i took the rotators if anyone needs some parts!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah im interested. Pics would work. Email them to [email protected]. how much u looking to get for it?


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1366238 said:


> Yeah im interested. Pics would work. Email them to [email protected]. how much u looking to get for it?


Ok I should be home in about an hour and ill take some. Lookin to get like 150 for it. Think I paid like 200 I don't have a controller though


----------



## 1olddogtwo

On Thursday I was telling my stepdaughter to watch out for snow in Louisville, They really freak-out bad down there and close schools at 2in's. Thursday night into Friday I pull a nighter at the fire, came home and went to bed at noon yesterday. This AM home cpu wont power up so i look on my phone at the long range and that's about it. I hate smartphones most of the time.








Anyways, I get this text from Ron and tying to surf on the phone sucks so i get my lazy ass up, drive to work pick my laptop with a dead battery and drive home. After a few minutes, it appears this event is shifting north, look at some other data, and its shifting farther north with more QPF....

keep moving North....
























THIS MORNING:









i will invest more time later in the day

.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thank you Pat. Keep us updated!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1366267 said:


> Thank you Pat. Keep us updated!


NO,no, Thank you. I had no plans to drive 80 miles over the weekend to get my laptop. I really need to install ALL my weather links in my favorites.


----------



## brianbrich1

We will all be on the edge of our seats waiting pat....russ how is the engine job going and give me a shout if you need helping getting the vbox out later.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah good luck Russ. Brian I should be in your neck-of-the-woods around 1230 or 1ish. Most likey in the parking lot drinking! Anytime Pat. Hope to buy you coffee Tuesday morning!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

palatineplowboy;1365743 said:


> PLOTEThumbs Up


So get me a job with there mixer side??????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1366170 said:


> Why not? That's how us southsiders roll! Let me know what your looking for. I have a lot of stuff to get rid of.


yah stuff he stole last year from other guys:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1366216 said:


> I have a pretty nice code3 mx6000 in my garage I'm looking to get rid of. Bought last year and never got a chance to install it. It's a full size bar with clear lenses and amber lights. Let me know if you'd be interested. I'll work on a picture when I get home. Gotta get off my buddies couch and out of my jameson induced coma lol


Jameson coma:laughing: Gotta start drinkin JOHN POWERS:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thanks pat for the grid and maps!!!! Thumbs Up Nice work Misssed ya last night


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Got the truck done just one little thing to do. Have to clean up the yard and then pull out vee box tomorrow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Truck went quicker than expected. Good!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Glad to see ya got it done earlie Russ now you can be ready for the White stuff to FLY thanks again BUDDY and dont forget the Card for Danielle Thumbs Up


----------



## brianbrich1

Thats good give me a ring if you need help tommorow not much planned for me to do.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You can wash my truck if you want. Lol


----------



## the new boss 92

im thinking it needs to be colder and the rain needs to go F itself. what do you guys think?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the new boss 92;1366340 said:


> im thinking it needs to be colder and the rain needs to go F itself. what do you guys think?


AGREED:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

any one know of a decent boss rt3 v blade? 8'2 or 9'2? a guy wants to buy mine and the blade i found got sold so im on the prowel again.


----------



## GMC99

Second disturbance to develop in south Texas Monday then head north; could be a Chicago and Midwest snow-maker Monday night into Tuesday

The first system we've seen this season with the potential to impact the recent snow drought here could come together over south Texas and the western Gulf of Mexico early next week, then lift northeastward. Model forecasts have the surface system tracking well south of Chicago.
But, while the models don't directly project a track far enough north to possibly impact Chicago with snow, they do offer some "proxy indicators" that a more northerly track isn't completely out of the question. 
For one thing, upper air forecasts from several of these models push a vigorous upper wave close enough to the Chicago area Monday night into Tuesday that it wouldn't be at all surprising to see snow here. These models also hint at full fetch north to northeast surface winds capable of introducing lake moisture into the atmospheric set-up, providing still another avenue for snow production. 
The potential for sticking snow isn't yet a slam-dunk--but the Texas system is indeed a wildcard and will have to be watched. 


Weather records here indicate snow prospects on the rise

An in-house analysis of when, in the typical snow season, snowfall reaches certain benchmark accumulations indicates 5 inches has typically fallen on average by December 9, 10 inches by December 27, and 15 inches has come down by January 13--so we're clearly moving into the period when snow can be expected to occur.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I went to CPW today bought a new scraping blade
I broke mine in half on a sewer cap last season.
Got the 1/2 heavy duty and new bolts for $120.00
I couldn't believe they wanted $200.00 to install it plus parts


----------



## buildinon

Well this time tomorrow I will e sitting on the beach enjoting the sun and having a few drinks. I'm sure you guys will be watching the BEARS game and enjoying a few as well. Hope you get some snow while I'm gone.
I talked to my cousin who runs my stuff in Omaha and they ahve 5 inches on the ground already, started at 6am this morning (was supposed to start at 1pm) and is supposed to go to 10pm. Looks like they will get 7-10 for their first snow.


----------



## littlebass

MondaySnow Channel 9 Chicago
HI37°
LO27°
Cloudy, colder. A few flurries may build to occasional light snow in the afternoon. More snow possible Monday night. N/NW winds 8 to 18 mph by afternoon; northerly winds strengthening 12 to 22 mph and gusty overnight.

We watch Skilling here. Usually what you guys get we get next day.


----------



## GMC99

getting closer


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not bad for us south side guys. Maybe we will get a little lucky here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ahhhhhhhhhhh, NO time to look forwad to the next event


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What you mean? Why not? What good are you then!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1366796 said:


> What you mean? Why not? What good are you then!


lol, no good at all. Thanks Ron, you owe me 80 miles!!!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

We need another 200 miles shift to the north!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

True that, Friday must have been a bad model run


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1366796 said:


> What you mean? Why not? What good are you then!


It means that it's not going to snow till Russ's Wife has there new BABY Dec 13th Whatya think


----------



## swtiih

GMC99;1366752 said:


> getting closer


missed it by that much


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Really not a good start boys. I'm keepin the faith and gettin drunk!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok so I am A little slow but did I miss somthing?I take it by what push is sayin we are not gonna get the snow monday into tuesday???? 


well Damn then here is a Snow dance:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Dennis we need a lot more th an that but thanks!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow talk about riding a monster wave of winter after yesterdays post and then hearin ya talk only to be a ripple in a pond WTF :crying:


----------



## captshawn

Damm Eric!!! Talked to him yesterday about trucks and less than 24 hours later I'm at his dealer Wikstrom's in Barrington and now I'm the proud owner of a new Ram 3500 Big Horn crew cab. Let it snow so we can see what this new Cummins has got.
Thanks for the hook up Eric.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I want some pics captshawn!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ditto on the pics Captnshaw Good luck and enjoy the new Ride. Wish it was me Cummins will push or pull a Boat load of Snow Thumbs Up 

OH Yah Does that mean a new bigger 9.2 vee HMMMMM!


----------



## captshawn

I wish but the 8.2 is only 1 1/2 weeks old. New truck new plow not gonna know how to act. Oh I did I say Eric was the one that convinced me to go with a v after 18 years of plowing with a straight blade. He should be a salesman.
Pics with plow mounted soon to follow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well Capt didnt know your plow was only that new But anyway your truck is absolutley Georgous are ya sure you wannna plow with such a pertty truck :laughing: Just kiddidng very very nice


----------



## erkoehler

Shawn,

Been reading up on the motor/truck I think you'll really like that setup. 

First thing, flip those mirrors out, the truck looks way better that way. Glad that I could help you get setup and coordinate with the guys at Wickstrom!


----------



## captshawn

erkoehler;1367190 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Been reading up on the motor/truck I think you'll really like that setup.
> 
> First thing, flip those mirrors out, the truck looks way better that way. Glad that I could help you get setup and coordinate with the guys at Wickstrom!


I found my new dealer!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey EK is it a dodge dealer or ford or chevey or do they have one of each cause I thought there was a Wickstrom ford????


----------



## erkoehler

Wickstrom Ford, Lincoln, Mercury & Dodge, Jeep, Chrysler in Barrington, IL.......the other brother owns the chevy store in Roselle, IL.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thought so is that whom you do most of your business with


----------



## erkoehler

DIRISHMAN;1367215 said:


> Thought so is that whom you do most of your business with


Yes, I have quite a few friends that work there as well as the owners.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sweet have to keep them in mind when I get my settlement for my new or newer ride. Thanks Erik


----------



## Bird21

Really warm out this morning!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

52f, wtf.......


----------



## Bird21

Nice and warm perfect day to put the lights on the house. 

Wow talk about a slow start to the winter!!!


----------



## dlcs

Don't NOAA was talking snow Thurs. night and a moderate snow here on the wekend? Temps going down hill fast, only 38 degrees for a high. I'm ready for some freaking snow!!!!! Snow dance in progress. :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:yow!::


----------



## Midwest Pond

I was just looking at the ten day and thought.... 'damn, thats mid December, only a few more months and I can start building ponds and patios again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nothing in the short term, maybe a clipper late in the week


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Wtf we need it to snow already. Some winter this is going to be. A weak winter be lucky if we have snow on dec 25. 
I need to make some money already.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Maybe some Lite LES on tues for a salting


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Key word there, "maybe".....


----------



## brianbrich1

Oh the weather outside is delightful, 
The snow is not insight now,
So bring your hopes way down low,
NOW LET IT SNOW, LET IT SNOW, LET IT SNOW.....


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Did anyone see weather channel it suppose to snow in upper Texas


----------



## Midwest Pond

good day to do the last of the garage cleaning...... or just watch football


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Football!!!!!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

What we need is the jet stream to change course to the south of us


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Watch the beer go down and the bottle tree start. Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh bottle trees. Such great college memories. Gotta love a good bottle tree. But in college it was more of a can tree. We couldn't afford bottles


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Can trees for me too. Oh, and don't forget "red solo cups"..... What a song!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well this weather just simply sucks


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone have a transfer tank for diesel they want to sell?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes this weather sucks. That's putting it nicely. I think Ryan might have a fuel tank. Give him a text.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I found out my wife has been praying for no snow till we move.lol
I told her she better start praying for snow or she will be paying for the move...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1367477 said:


> Anyone have a transfer tank for diesel they want to sell?


Are you seriously asking that question!


----------



## ultimate plow

haniiiieeee


----------



## ultimate plow

Thanks for no snow everyone


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1367489 said:


> Are you seriously asking that question!


I know you have one, I'm looking for a L shaped one so I can still have a tool box.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You are welcome. Sometimes im not as good as I think at altering the weather


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1367523 said:


> I know you have one, I'm looking for a L shaped one so I can still have a tool box.


Mine is L shaped you knuckle head


----------



## Bird21

I am also looking for a transfer tank for a short bed.


----------



## WilliamOak

X3 casually lookin for a 75gal or less L


----------



## Bird21

This weather sucks!! Not enough snow to go snowmobiling up north.
Spent to much money gearing up for snow to head South!
Too wet to grade and seed late season jobs.

I guess I will just turn the house into Christmas Vaction with lights.


----------



## Dissociative

I always see transfers on craigslist...

Hey Eric, maybe your dealer buddies can hook me up on a new gasser with the diesel trade in.


----------



## kevlars

erkoehler;1367477 said:


> Anyone have a transfer tank for diesel they want to sell?


Yeah, I have one I will be selling soon. L shaped for long bed. Was used for diesel.

kevlars


----------



## captshawn

Dissociative;1367567 said:


> I always see transfers on craigslist...
> 
> Hey Eric, maybe your dealer buddies can hook me up on a new gasser with the diesel trade in.


I'm gonna need strobes on the new truck eventually.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bears coaching needs to get $h!t canned!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Calib hanie absolutely sucks what a frickin joke


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Omg this game is a joke well kiss the playoffs goodbye


----------



## brianbrich1

Game over.....bye bye wildcard


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Come Dennis. Keep the faith. I'm keeping the faith that we might have a "decent" year with snowfall! Not holding my breath though!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Come Brian? Ok, your both right!


----------



## brianbrich1

If we can get a few pushes in by christmas that would sure help santa.....house full of girls he has to deliver to


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No playoffs, no snow, what a sh itty season!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1367792 said:


> No playoffs, no snow, what a sh itty season!


This weather combined with football season is driving me to drink!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

got the new plow ready on my old ride


----------



## littlebass

erkoehler;1367801 said:


> This weather combined with football season is driving me to drink!


Become a Packer fan...that might help


----------



## erkoehler

littlebass;1367839 said:


> Become a Packer fan...that might help


14-10, surprised NY is hanging so far.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Ill try and get my truck done tonight...then im sure it will snow lol
Id be screwed if it snowed...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We all need a little snow to get the bugs out.


----------



## the new boss 92

hey guys i have an 8ft western unimoung pro plow for sale if any one knows some one looking


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1367888 said:


> hey guys i have an 8ft western unimoung pro plow for sale if any one knows some one looking


 where did you get that?


----------



## the new boss 92

i got it for dirt cheap frommy uncle that had no use for it. did you ever sell yours?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

the new boss 92;1367888 said:


> hey guys i have an 8ft western unimoung pro plow for sale if any one knows some one looking


Is it just plowside or do u have a truck side for it? Pm mr a price and pics. Or email them. [email protected]


----------



## DIRISHMAN

another one bites the dust ,another one bitesthe dust Yah aaaaaaaaaaa Another one bites the dust .the season in the trash.The bears dont have a quarter back.Just an over paid IDIOT yah aaaaaaaaaaa Lovie Smith realy $uck$


----------



## swtiih

littlebass;1367839 said:


> Become a Packer fan...that might help


ouch ! ! !


----------



## swtiih

DIRISHMAN;1367729 said:


> Omg this game is a joke well kiss the playoffs goodbye


season was over 2 weeks ago


----------



## DIRISHMAN

swtiih;1368021 said:


> ouch ! ! !


Nope COME ON LIONS..............WAHOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well out to do the lights on the house now. Have too do the bushes.


----------



## dlcs

R&R Yard Design;1368033 said:


> Well out to do the lights on the house now. Have too do the bushes.


I just got in from putting mine up, damn its cold out. Feels like it could snow? It sure feels like Christmas!


----------



## chitown sparky

they need to get someone off the street to have a chance to win another game. Not to mention Forte with the knee injury wonder if he is out for rest of season


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I heard Forte is out 2-4 weeks..... Its over....


----------



## ERWbuilders

SullivanSeptic;1367856 said:


> We all need a little snow to get the bugs out.


Let me tell you about workin out bugs....its amazing what a bad motor mount will do to a guy...i was up and down the whole driveline because of a bad vibration...2 clutches the first one was defective...changing drive angles...then i decided to try the motor mounts...yup one was just ripped a little...so a week later the stress of it is almost gone now....NEVER change the motor mounts with the motor in the truck on an old body style powerstroke....its not fun especially with the IFS


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hey, remember that time it used to snow here?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow flakes will fall this week. Just nothing much


----------



## Spucel

Hambrick & Co.;1368168 said:


> Hey, remember that time it used to snow here?


HAHA. This blows.....:realmad:


----------



## SnowPlowingDude

Accuweather is forecasting an inch to 1.4 inches of the white stuff a week from Tuesday (the 13th) in the Naperville, Aurora, Oswego, Montgomery, and Yorkville area....Not much...but better than nothing.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowPlowingDude;1368398 said:


> Accuweather is forecasting an inch to 1.4 inches of the white stuff a week from Tuesday (the 13th) in the Naperville, Aurora, Oswego, Montgomery, and Yorkville area....Not much...but better than nothing.


Accuweather will change that everyday until the 13th. I'm not seeing nothing for at least a week. Maybe even warming up again next week.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

where is the snow???? ah maybe the third week of december :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Doubtful.


----------



## clncut

There is always January.....I think I may have started this drought when I bought the new truck and plow back in October......mfer!


----------



## snowguys

Hey olddog any thought???


----------



## Bartlett_2

Thank goodness for seasonal accounts....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bartlett_2;1368553 said:


> Thank goodness for seasonal accounts....


I totally Agree!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1368617 said:


> I totally Agree!


I don't like you both. Per push for me. :realmad:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Love it I just woke up from my nap.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

A$$. I've been up since 430am. Enjoy these days off, because when that baby comes, the sleep goes!


----------



## Bartlett_2

Hambrick & Co.;1368745 said:


> I don't like you both. Per push for me. :realmad:


LOL, you should always have a few seasonals. Mine cover my operating costs, but i'll sympathize with you, I make my profit on the per push accounts.


----------



## erkoehler

I'm all per push too, need snow!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I need to get some seasonals for next year. I had a customer offer to switch to seasonal this year and at that point everyone was pushing the bad witer so I said we would stick with the per push. Stupid mistake.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1seasonal 10 per push need some snow. You guys think if we all leave our freezers open it would help? Lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

Had an old customer call me this morning wanting a proposal, last year he dropped me for three 'gentlemen' and their snow shovels. Well after dropping off the proposal he called me back to haggle the price, I told him that is the yearly rate, again, he tried to haggle and reminded me what he paid 2 years ago. I told him never mind, the proposal is void, call the other guys.


Wtf? would love the business, but I'm going through a haggle event every snow fall with this guy.



I know its probably not the best business practice to complain about customers, but I would love to see their boss walk up to them on payday and offer them 30% less on their paycheck, and think its acceptable

.


----------



## brianbrich1

Most homeowners believe that they can haggle more because the economy. Just assuming everbody just wants the work....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1368511 said:


> Hey olddog any thought???


horse hockie........ I think we are off to a slow start, Yes, they put forward the fact's, just not all of them

friday clipper....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree with that clipper Friday Pat. I'm guessing a 1-3 inch event. Still far away.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1367802 said:


> got the new plow ready on my old ride


Wow how did that one get a 9.2 Vee:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1368745 said:


> I don't like you both. Per push for me. :realmad:


Hey HAMBrickE where the heck were ya at, we waited at BW's Till Midnight so we got hammered with out ya :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1368998 said:


> I agree with that clipper Friday Pat. I'm guessing a 1-3 inch event. Still far away.


An inch or maybe 2. Looks pretty soild at this point


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone remember the '08/'09 (or was it '07/'08?) winter when Every time mark's truck broke down it snowed? Well.... Cough...... Cough..... Mark.... Cough.....




Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WilliamOak;1369155 said:


> Anyone remember the '08/'09 (or was it '07/'08?) winter when Every time mark's truck broke down it snowed? Well.... Cough...... Cough..... Mark.... Cough.....
> 
> Lol


oh yes, we going to get some snow now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

something may be buzzing for next monday too.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Alright. Now we are talking. Let's get into some snow. My birthday is getting close. I need a present


----------



## erkoehler

A nice 3-4 day repeat pattern would be nice.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes sir. 1-3 inchers every two or three days. Oh how sweet it would be!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good evening Ron

I was just finishing dickin around, and seen this.

;








nice, very nice

.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I saw that this morning Pat.
Good evening to you too! I forgot to tell you and I don't know how to post it.... I'm a little slow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dec 16 for good snow after Russ's Wife has the new little one


----------



## Midwest Pond

evening gentlemen, thats nice to see...... lets get one under our belt


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just letting everybody know that when the baby comes out 6 feet tall, that really don't mean its mine.... Shhhhh!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1369343 said:


> Just letting everybody know that when the baby comes out 6 feet tall, that really don't mean its mine.... Shhhhh!


Your so bad but I still like ya:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bad? That's weird..... She said I was GOOD!


----------



## brianbrich1

About as weird as that new coke machine dennis has...ha ha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Coke machine? Talk about hotdog down the hallway!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1369416 said:


> About as weird as that new coke machine dennis has...ha ha


:laughing: Had to get rid of the other one Brian it was start to pop out 2 Liters OMG OUCH:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1369234 said:


> Yes sir. 1-3 inchers every two or three days. Oh how sweet it would be!


Wow as that all she wanted:laughing::laughing: could not resist


----------



## Mark13

WilliamOak;1369155 said:


> Anyone remember the '08/'09 (or was it '07/'08?) winter when Every time mark's truck broke down it snowed? Well.... Cough...... Cough..... Mark.... Cough.....
> 
> Lol


Does being hurt count?
Got my foot between a 500bu gravity wagon (empty thankfully) and the bumper/hitch on my pickup as the wagon started rolling so I'm being a cripple with an air cast and crutches for a while. Definitely should have let the wagon hit my truck instead now that I'm sitting here on the couch waiting for the pain meds to kick in.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Don't want it to snow cause your hurt Mark, but if it does, thank you! I'll send you some more pain killers!


----------



## Spucel

.......still waiting......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey mark wanna have a pain killer party being I am a bit hurt my self with a double hip replacement Thumbs Up


----------



## GMC99

Wishful thinking! Need to stop looking at my blizzard photos, making myself drool


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey GMC it pretty amazing what a 30 mph wind does to a 20ft pile of snow :laughing: Oh if only it just snowed a little bit Nice reminder pics THANKSThumbs Up


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Denis I need pain killers. Laid under a K Whopper all morning in 35 degree weather and 35 mph wind. I thought Dallas was freaking warm


----------



## erkoehler

Getting some snow showers off the lake up in Mchenry & Waukegan area. It is nice to see snow falling, just wish it would amount to something workable!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Not tonight guys. Just got done putting more lights on the Ford. Next its the chevys turn.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well guys i heard from the under writers loan is good to go but they are reviewing the appraisal. Find out in 48 hours ??? That I have a closing on the 9th of dec.


----------



## erkoehler

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1369571 said:


> Well guys i heard from the under writers loan is good to go but they are reviewing the appraisal. Find out in 48 hours ??? That I have a closing on the 9th of dec.


I'll have the trucks ready, we're going to be working on the 9th:redbounce


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's more then that. Make sure you have everything looked at in the house.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

R&R Yard Design;1369579 said:


> It's more then that. Make sure you have everything looked at in the house.


Already did that. I will have a honey to do list for my wife lol


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

erkoehler;1369578 said:


> I'll have the trucks ready, we're going to be working on the 9th:redbounce


Yea I know I will be moving either with snow on the ground or snow flying. 
But the move will have to wait if I have to go plowing


----------



## erkoehler

Couple degrees cooler and we'd be salting.


----------



## brianbrich1

Sure does feel colder out than andy on the five said....light dusting thur night?


----------



## metallihockey88

brianbrich1;1369797 said:


> Sure does feel colder out than andy on the five said....light dusting thur night?


well good thing for that since ill be outside digging all day today lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No worries. I'll be out there digging too. We are starting a new sand filter, mechanical system today.


----------



## erkoehler

Good morning, finally temps where they should be!

Pavement temps up north have dropped to the point where we will need to salting ob mornings like this.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1369810 said:


> No worries. I'll be out there digging too. We are starting a new sand filter, mechanical system today.


Yea gotta replace like 120ft of an 8in storm line. You'll be in a machine though I'm sure. I get to do it the old fashion way lol


----------



## ultimate plow

Public information statement
national weather service chicago il
326 am cst tue dec 6 2011 /426 am est tue dec 6 2011/

...more fun snow (or lack there of) trivia...

While there is some potential for some light snow accumulation
thursday night...the chances look low and any snow that does
accumulate would most likely be light. Other than that...there looks
to be very little if any other threat of snowfall through early next
week. If chicago officially misses seeing measurable snowfall
thursday night then the we would have a chance to make a good run at
the record latest first measurable snowfall ever in chicago.

So far this year chicago has only seen a trace of snow and rockford
has seen a whopping 0.1". With the chances for any meaningful
accumulating snowfall looking low through early next week i thought
it would be interesting to compare where we were season to date
snowfall wise through dec 15th for the last 4 years. Granted the
last 4 years were anomalously snowy...its still interesting to
see what a difference a year can make...

Chicago rockford
2007 9.0 13.3
2008 9.1 14.3
2009 6.5 13.3
2010 6.9 10.0

normal 5.2 7.3

of course its important to remember that this is the midwest and all
it would take is one storm to quickly wipe out any snowfall deficits
from average...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If we miss out on snow Thursday, were screwed. I'm seeing temps rise starting Sunday and all next week in the low to mid 40's. So much for the winter they were calling for. Glad I didn't believe all the hype. How can they forecast 3 months out when they can't get the 5 day right?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1369843 said:


> Yea gotta replace like 120ft of an 8in storm line. You'll be in a machine though I'm sure. I get to do it the old fashion way lol


Actually my guys are digging. I will be running loads of stone, sand, pea gravel and dirt all day. But don't worry, we will be doing enough hand digging also


----------



## GMC99

It seems to me, we had this same weather pattern during the summer.... We would get a butt load of rain for a week or two, and then it would dry up for a few weeks.... We just had a bunch of rain the past 2 weeks, so I have a feeling were screwed for a little while.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1369136 said:


> Hey HAMBrickE where the heck were ya at, we waited at BW's Till Midnight so we got hammered with out ya :laughing:


Sorry, I thought you guys said hooters so I went there.


----------



## dlcs

Pisses me off that just a hour to my west, has a winter weather advisory and up to 2" of snow. Where the hell did this come from, they weren't calling for that last night. just goes to show that things could change in a hurry. We need to get so e snow pack down, so the storms will train over our area.


----------



## Snow2Go

My new(99) F550 with V box and 9ft is ready and itching to work!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1370016 said:


> Pisses me off that just a hour to my west, has a winter weather advisory and up to 2" of snow. Where the hell did this come from, they weren't calling for that last night. just goes to show that things could change in a hurry. We need to get so e snow pack down, so the storms will train over our area.


I saw that. It looks to be moving to the east according to the radar. No mention of it anywhere though? I think the lake is working against us here?


----------



## clncut

ultimate plow;1369867 said:


> Public information statement
> national weather service chicago il
> 326 am cst tue dec 6 2011 /426 am est tue dec 6 2011/
> 
> ...more fun snow (or lack there of) trivia...
> 
> While there is some potential for some light snow accumulation
> thursday night...the chances look low and any snow that does
> accumulate would most likely be light. Other than that...there looks
> to be very little if any other threat of snowfall through early next
> week. If chicago officially misses seeing measurable snowfall
> thursday night then the we would have a chance to make a good run at
> the record latest first measurable snowfall ever in chicago.
> 
> So far this year chicago has only seen a trace of snow and rockford
> has seen a whopping 0.1". With the chances for any meaningful
> accumulating snowfall looking low through early next week i thought
> it would be interesting to compare where we were season to date
> snowfall wise through dec 15th for the last 4 years. Granted the
> last 4 years were anomalously snowy...its still interesting to
> see what a difference a year can make...
> 
> Chicago rockford
> 2007 9.0 13.3
> 2008 9.1 14.3
> 2009 6.5 13.3
> 2010 6.9 10.0
> 
> normal 5.2 7.3
> 
> of course its important to remember that this is the midwest and all
> it would take is one storm to quickly wipe out any snowfall deficits
> from average...


I swear they put out statements like this just to piss us off!


----------



## brianbrich1

R we supposed to get snow today


----------



## the new boss 92

still waiting over here, decided to rip the sled apart last night to put a heat exchanger in. what a project that turned out to be taking it apart!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1370049 said:


> R we supposed to get snow today


Nope.:crying:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going to power wash some concrete tonight. Looks like I get to salt. Haha


----------



## brianbrich1

I saw something white fall from the sky. It was like a little flake...holy cow what is it I thought....it hit the ground and melted....oh thats what snow looks like....guess I forgot....ha ha ha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm seeing flurries here in Burr Ridge too. If it keeps snowing at this pace, maybe by Saturday or Sunday we'll have enough!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea to salt in 45 deg temps.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

While there is some potential for some light snow accumulation
thursday night...the chances look low and any snow that does
accumulate would most likely be light. Other than that...there looks
to be very little if any other threat of snowfall through early next
week. If chicago officially misses seeing measurable snowfall
thursday night then the we would have a chance to make a good run at
the record latest first measurable snowfall ever in chicago.

So far this year chicago has only seen a trace of snow and rockford
has seen a whopping 0.1". With the chances for any meaningful
accumulating snowfall looking low through early next week i thought
it would be interesting to compare where we were season to date
snowfall wise through dec 15th for the last 4 years. Granted the
last 4 years were anomalously snowy...its still interesting to
see what a difference a year can make...

Chicago rockford
2007 9.0 13.3
2008 9.1 14.3
2009 6.5 13.3
2010 6.9 10.0

normal 5.2 7.3

of course its important to remember that this is the midwest and all
it would take is one storm to quickly wipe out any snowfall deficits
from average...


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Its going to snow then its not going to snow, then its going to snow again, then its not going to snow again. :realmad:


----------



## brianbrich1

Accuweather says 1.4 of snow today?????


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

brianbrich1;1370262 said:


> Accuweather says 1.4 of snow today?????


Southside we had light flurries
Don't think we will be getting anything


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I think I'm going to take the summer ride out then we will get something.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Brain looking at accu weather is like watch Jerry Taft..... Than again, there all guessing!


----------



## dlcs

1-2" possible Thurs night


HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE QUAD CITIES IA IL
205 PM CST TUE DEC 6 2011

IAZ040>042-051>054-063>068-076>078-087>089-098-099-ILZ001-002-007-
009-015>018-024>026-034-035-MOZ009-010-071400-
BUCHANAN-DELAWARE-DUBUQUE-BENTON-LINN-JONES-JACKSON-IOWA-JOHNSON-
CEDAR-CLINTON-MUSCATINE-SCOTT-KEOKUK-WASHINGTON-LOUISA-JEFFERSON-
HENRY IA-DES MOINES-VAN BUREN-LEE-JO DAVIESS-STEPHENSON-CARROLL-
WHITESIDE-ROCK ISLAND-HENRY IL-BUREAU-PUTNAM-MERCER-HENDERSON-
WARREN-HANCOCK-MCDONOUGH-SCOTLAND-CLARK-
205 PM CST TUE DEC 6 2011

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF NORTH CENTRAL
ILLINOIS...NORTHWEST ILLINOIS...WEST CENTRAL ILLINOIS...EAST
CENTRAL IOWA...NORTHEAST IOWA...SOUTHEAST IOWA AND NORTHEAST
MISSOURI.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT

FLURRIES AND AREAS OF LIGHT SNOW WILL CONTINUE THROUGH THE AFTERNOON
OVER MUCH OF THE OUTLOOK AREA. ADDITIONAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS SHOULD
BE A HALF INCH OR LESS. A FEW SLICK SPOTS WILL BE POSSIBLE
ESPECIALLY ON SECONDARY ROADS... BRIDGES AND OVERPASSES.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...WEDNESDAY THROUGH MONDAY

SNOW IS LIKELY THURSDAY NIGHT OVER PORTIONS OF THE OUTLOOK AREA.
CURRENT INFORMATION SUGGESTS AN INCH OR TWO OF ACCUMULATION IS
POSSIBLE. THERE IS STILL A LOT OF UNCERTAINTY WITH THE TRACK OF THIS
STORM... WHICH WILL IMPACT LOCATION AND AMOUNTS. STAY TUNED TO
LATER FORECASTS AND HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOKS FOR UPDATES.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION WILL NOT BE NEEDED THIS AFTERNOON OR TONIGHT.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what a day.....the clipper is more of a southern track then yesterday


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes it is. According to the local guessers it gonna hit central Ill and miss us. WTF?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I haven't watch them in a while, I think a salting may be in order. I just got home and will investigate after I eat dinner


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Did a starter on a C-15 Cat today. I would rather have shoved snow in the Blizzard than do that again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

salter ready ?


----------



## dlcs

Tomorrow is another day of the weather man's roller coaster. I feel like a puppet.


----------



## brianbrich1

Thur for the salter..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1370451 said:


> salter ready ?


yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

HOly cow diesel .90 more then gas.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1369907 said:


> Sorry, I thought you guys said hooters so I went there.


Oh yah likeley story!!!:laughing:just like we went to TILTED KILT by ACCIDENT:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. Diesel is getting ridiculous. Im about to start running red.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would never do that.....


It's a good thing I don't pay for it


----------



## Mark13

brianbrich1;1370262 said:


> Accuweather says 1.4 of snow today?????


Accuweather also probably says the field conditions are good for planting.



1olddogtwo;1370493 said:


> HOly cow diesel .90 more then gas.....


 I've been noticing also. Your truck have Spartan tuning on it Pat?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This one is bone stock. Spartan just released software for the 011 a couple of months. I will most likely replace in the spring with with a 12 and then I will change out the exhaust 

The other half had point out the cost a few minutes ago


----------



## Spucel

DIRISHMAN;1370501 said:


> Oh yah likeley story!!!:laughing:just like we went to TILTED KILT by ACCIDENT:laughing:


Haha nice!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thanks Spucel:laughing: Stay safe I hated fighting fires in winter


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

1olddogtwo;1370493 said:


> HOly cow diesel .90 more then gas.....





SullivanSeptic;1370505 said:


> Yeah. Diesel is getting ridiculous. Im about to start running red.


its 2.95 unleaded here and 3.65 diesel. Diesel can fluctuate buy 20 cent block by block


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark13;1370513 said:


> Accuweather also probably says the field conditions are good for planting.
> 
> That sounds about right for them!
> 
> 
> 
> 1olddogtwo;1370451 said:
> 
> 
> 
> salter ready ?
> 
> 
> 
> Has been for months. Still watching this clipper. Afraid its going to far south.
Click to expand...


----------



## erkoehler

So, maybe it should just warm back up to 80 and I'll take the boat back out.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1370533 said:


> This one is bone stock. Spartan just released software for the 011 a couple of months. I will most likely replace in the spring with with a 12 and then I will change out the exhaust


One of my good friends has tuned a couple '11s with Spartan tunes and everyone has been very happy with the truck's so far. One of the 11's is a 450 and for a small dump truck it sure moves pretty good.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok I know this is the weather thread but a little FYI A place in Oak forest has a 2006 CC SRW chevey silverado 4x4 2500 6.6 Liter with 51,827 miles Silver with Pewter interior loaded for 30.990 OBO 708 687.2100 my sons Grandfather works there for a better price if any one is interestedThumbs Up


----------



## swtiih

Pushin 2 Please;1370407 said:


> Yes it is. According to the local guessers it gonna hit central Ill and miss us. WTF?


even parts of Missouri have gotten snow. not time to panic just yet.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

swtiih;1370603 said:


> even parts of Missouri have gotten snow. not time to panic just yet.


I saw that. 5 inches in some places. I'm hoping for a dusting on Thursday night just to get out. Something is so wrong with this picture.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1370571 said:


> Ok I know this is the weather thread but a little FYI A place in Oak forest has a 2006 CC SRW chevey silverado 4x4 2500 6.6 Liter with 51,827 miles Silver with Pewter interior loaded for 30.990 OBO 708 687.2100 my sons Grandfather works there for a better price if any one is interestedThumbs Up


Where? 159th and Arroyo?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

sad........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Yes, sad, VERY SAD. Snow is covering everywhere around us.


----------



## snocrete

If we end up getting snow before you guys up north......................I will try and not rub it in


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1370622 said:


> Where? 159th and Arroyo?


B&M auto push nice rideThumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snocrete;1370640 said:


> If we end up getting snow before you guys up north......................I will try and not rub it in


Why wouldn't you? We would!


DIRISHMAN;1370649 said:


> B&M auto push nice rideThumbs Up


That's what I thought.


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone want to buy a plow truck or 3? I'll take one for the team and sell my equipment to make it snow!


----------



## snocrete

erkoehler;1370660 said:


> Anyone want to buy a plow truck or 3? I'll take one for the team and sell my equipment to make it snow!


How much for the truck w/ebling?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snocrete;1370663 said:


> How much for the truck w/ebling?


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snocrete;1370663 said:


> How much for the truck w/ebling?


Pretty sure that is NOT one of the 3!


----------



## erkoehler

Everything is for sale for the right price..........$26,000 would buy it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What, buy the 2006 Ford and get the Hiniker as a free gift? lol


----------



## Mark13

Just get the boat's back out Eric, that should do it.


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1370690 said:


> What, buy the 2006 Ford and get the *Hiniker as a free gift?* lol


Ballast for the bed;


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Haha, that's about what it is worth..... Nice!


----------



## Spucel

DIRISHMAN;1370554 said:


> Thanks Spucel:laughing: Stay safe I hated fighting fires in winter


Yea it is defiantly interesting. Were you on the job around here?


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone want to split this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hedco-Snowm...aultDomain_0&hash=item45fef60665#ht_500wt_969


----------



## Spucel

Ill go Halfs!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I would but I know we would burn it up. We are already behind and there's no way that could catch us up!


----------



## AJ 502

Hey guys.

I am available to plow, skid steer or font end load for anyone that has work this season.
(your equipment)


----------



## littlebass

good god, its snowing in memphis


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Good morning Ron, Pat and all!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow.... Your up early Ryan. Good morning to you too!


----------



## the new boss 92

well i got a bet going that i cant get my buddies sled back together before he wakes up, so far he is loosing if only i could find the bolt i miss placed while drinking last night lol

good morning all


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I remember pulling all nighters working on the sleds. I miss it in a weird way!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh yeah. Up early. Im about in the dump going to get sand. Such a wonderful and comfortable drive!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Would it ride better with salt ????


----------



## SullivanSeptic

2 hour drive one way. That would ne some expensive salt


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1370933 said:


> Oh yeah. Up early. Im about in the dump going to get sand. Such a wonderful and comfortable drive!


Yes, I remember those rides. Can my little blonde girl with all those cats that I say hello. Go ahead, throw her a bone like I use too!


1olddogtwo;1370938 said:


> Would it ride better with salt ????


Loaded or unloaded, its a boring ride. Not to many radio stations out there and a lot of open corn fields. It all payed the same to me!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

East bound and down! Loaded up and trucking! Its gonna be a good day.


----------



## GMC99

[email protected]* and bleep, bleep, bleep damnit! :realmad:


----------



## tls22

I dont see much for you guys thursday night.....looks to be sliding south......this whole month looks pretty crappy.....probably going to warm up around mid-month


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1371129 said:


> I dont see much for you guys thursday night.....looks to be sliding south......this whole month looks pretty crappy.....probably going to warm up around mid-month


I agree with you Tim. If us south side guys (I-80 and south) get a dusting, that would be it. Also like I said yesterday, I see a warming trend starting Sunday and continuing the rest of next week. Highs in the low 40's and lows around 25 to 30.Keep us posted on anything you see or don't see!


----------



## GMC99

Skilling did say something about next Thursday, not holding my breath though, if we don't get anything tomorrow I'm pulling the spreader out of the truck and going to start some projects I had on hold... Very disappointing


----------



## tls22

Pushin 2 Please;1371149 said:


> I agree with you Tim. If us south side guys (I-80 and south) get a dusting, that would be it. Also like I said yesterday, I see a warming trend starting Sunday and continuing the rest of next week. Highs in the low 40's and lows around 25 to 30.Keep us posted on anything you see or don't see!


Thanks Ron.......it looks pretty blah for a while....and trust me im just upset as you guys.....but it is what it is....this was bound to happen at some point.....I will def try to keep you guys posted going into the month of january....im actually still pushing leaves and have some other stuff going on in my life, which unfortuately is taking away from my plowsite time.....Have a great holiday guys......keep ur heads up.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1371157 said:


> Thanks Ron.......it looks pretty blah for a while....and trust me im just upset as you guys.....but it is what it is....this was bound to happen at some point.....I will def try to keep you guys posted going into the month of january....im actually still pushing leaves and have some other stuff going on in my life, which unfortuately is taking away from my plowsite time.....Have a great holiday guys......keep ur heads up.


Good luck with everything Tim, and Ba Humbug, I mean Happy Holidays to you too!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1371155 said:


> Skilling did say something about next Thursday, not holding my breath though, if we don't get anything tomorrow I'm pulling the spreader out of the truck and going to start some projects I had on hold... Very disappointing


Please don't hold your breath! That's still 8 days out. It sure would be nice though! Sad that I'm looking forward to even a dusting at this point!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anybody in the Burr Ridge area that wants a driveway?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You can do my dad garage floor.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1371265 said:


> Anybody in the Burr Ridge area that wants a driveway?


Where at? PM or email me the details if its till available.

[email protected]

Mike


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My thoughts

I don't know if its a lack of snow hindering my thinking and I'm over thinking we are do (WE R DO) but it seems the cpu models are having a hard time handling this transitional change in to winter. Or maybe the lack of winter, I haven't looked up the avg month of Nov for temps or the first week of Dec, but it has to be much higher then normal.

When I see "event' a week or two out, I except it to change route a few times.
For this as an example next week event)








and then a few hours later: 








I don't get to excited, but it seems the closer the events comes ( 3 days out) the models seem to in the past handle things better. This season is a different, nothing seems to be playing out.

Anyways, I'm done with my rant


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks for the rant Pat. Its good to get that out once and a while!


----------



## erkoehler

Well, since we don't have any snow we might as well have boats 

2012 Moomba Mojo that just came in


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Don't get me wrong. I'm standing on salting from 88 sOuth. I don't care what they say


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pat I sure hope your right. We need something!


----------



## the new boss 92

i'm thinking blow off season!!!!!


----------



## brianbrich1

Iam thinking weve all been spoiled the last few years and are having snowwithdrawls


----------



## the new boss 92

yea, im thinking blow off season but something inside tells me that its going to be a decent ending


----------



## brianbrich1

I always have a decent ending.......not sure about the other half..haha...thank goodness for a couple seasonals ive had for a few years..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Haha, I so agree with everything you just Brian. I always have a "decent" ending, (not always happy) and the seasonals do help!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1371383 said:


> Don't get me wrong. I'm standing on salting from 88 sOuth. I don't care what they say


my type "o" 55 and south


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'll take either one!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ron check email


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1371621 said:


> ron check email


I did. If you do, you know it will snow like crazy. If you don't, well it will stay like this! I know you won't, I wouldn't!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1371666 said:


> I did. If you do, you know it will snow like crazy. If you don't, well it will stay like this! I know you won't, I wouldn't!


That's cute, talking in code.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Spucel;1370755 said:


> Yea it is defiantly interesting. Were you on the job around here?


SOUTH SUBS and A couple of WESTERN ones


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its southside talk



I been asked to go to Thailand again. Almost saying yea and forgetting about the season


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Don't go have you seen what has gone on in the past weeks over there. And what would you go for.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1371673 said:


> Its southside talk
> 
> I been asked to go to Thailand again. Almost saying yea and forgetting about the season


Oh just GREAT you go to Thailand, Push is goin back to Ready Mix,and Erik is pulling out the Boats.Brians going SEAL COATING AND PAVING  WHATS NEXT!!!! ALL of us Drinkin ????:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1371680 said:


> Don't go have you seen what has gone on in the past weeks over there. And what would you go for.


http://www.servicemasterrecoverymanagement.com/

if it was good, we wouldn't go.


----------



## road2damascus

I am doing projects I had lined up for next year!

I am not into the salting side of the business but have a question for anyone who does. Did anyone salt last night? I went to the bank and the parking lot was covered with salt.


----------



## erkoehler

road2damascus;1371704 said:


> I am doing projects I had lined up for next year!
> 
> I am not into the salting side of the business but have a question for anyone who does. Did anyone salt last night? I went to the bank and the parking lot was covered with salt.


not me....


----------



## campkd6

I hope it doesn't snow at all now. Just got the answer I was dreading. Not allowed to plow this winter due to a lawsuit over injuries I got in a car accident almost 9 months ago. Yet another reason to feel like crap. No work in 9 months, couldn't even mow the yard or do anything outside, and now no plowing. The wife is pissed she is going to have to plow our driveway at the house and shops. And I guess I will lose my accounts.


----------



## erkoehler

Why not just sub them out? Where are you located?


----------



## campkd6

Was down to friends and family driveways. The wife said she may try to do them with the plow or use the Toro blower I bought her. We will see I was just venting and they wonder why I am angry when I go to Dr appointments and the cant figure out what is wrong with my shoulder. Already lost my whole season of trucking and at this rate probably another season.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

campkd6;1371727 said:


> I hope it doesn't snow at all now. Just got the answer I was dreading. Not allowed to plow this winter due to a lawsuit over injuries I got in a car accident almost 9 months ago. Yet another reason to feel like crap. No work in 9 months, couldn't even mow the yard or do anything outside, and now no plowing. The wife is pissed she is going to have to plow our driveway at the house and shops. And I guess I will lose my accounts.


Hire a sub to do it for you


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

This season reminds me of the seasons we dont get much and on Christmas day we will be wondering if we will have a white Xmas

Some prediction of a worse winter than last year ?????


----------



## swtiih

1olddogtwo;1371295 said:


> My thoughts
> 
> I don't know if its a lack of snow hindering my thinking and I'm over thinking we are do (WE R DO) but it seems the cpu models are having a hard time handling this transitional change in to winter. Or maybe the lack of winter, I haven't looked up the avg month of Nov for temps or the first week of Dec, but it has to be much higher then normal.
> 
> When I see "event' a week or two out, I except it to change route a few times.
> For this as an example next week event)
> View attachment 104657
> 
> 
> and then a few hours later:
> View attachment 104658
> 
> 
> I don't get to excited, but it seems the closer the events comes ( 3 days out) the models seem to in the past handle things better. This season is a different, nothing seems to be playing out.
> 
> Anyways, I'm done with my rant


Nov 2011 was the 11th mildest of the last 141 years
the first 6 days of Dec 2011 average temp 38.6 degrees.
For the same period in Dec. 2010 avg temp was 22.8 degrees
We haven't had the cold yet.


----------



## GMC99

Skilling just said a possible good dumping of RAIN!!!! on thursday :crying:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I am so glad this is the WORST season ever for Chicago. WOW I Wish I could make Six figures a year and be wrong 88.9 % of the time


----------



## Spucel

Debating on putting the salter on for tomorrow just in case we get a run. Deep down I know its not going to happen....(sighs)


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Should I wax the sleds and trucks tomorrow.


----------



## erkoehler

R&R Yard Design;1372064 said:


> Should I wax the sleds and trucks tomorrow.


We detailed the first truck today. Another is getting done tomorrow.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Okay guys weather channel says PM SNOW SHOWERS TODAY BY LAKE AFFECT SNOW 


By the way GOOD MORNING EVERYONE


----------



## brianbrich1

Looks like a good shoot at a salt run tonight..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yep guess I have to put in the spreader.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1372241 said:


> Looks like a good shoot at a salt run tonight..


If we get a dusting, I'm plowing and salting. I love my accounts!


----------



## brianbrich1

my banks r a 1" trigger for plowing....good thing russes townhomes we do is a 1/4" trigger.....ha ha ha..... Still 2" ?


----------



## erkoehler

Still south of 55?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Seems like some computer models want to give us a small amount of light snow even up at the border. We'll see...atmosphere is still pretty dry.
No forecast warnings on my phone yet....nothing from the county either. I am lucky enough this year to get all the county info forwarded to me including warnings from their RWIS sites.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's a 1/8 " still at 2.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1372256 said:


> my banks r a 1" trigger for plowing....good thing russes townhomes we do is a 1/4" trigger.....ha ha ha..... Still 2" ?


My Funeral Homes, Churches and Schools are all zero tolerance. I plow and salt for a little dusting. I love shooting sparks and keeping the truck in 2 wheel!


erkoehler;1372265 said:


> Still south of 55?


This afternoon we will know more. It seems like the lastest models runs are bringing it a little farther north. Looks good for all of us. At least for a salt run! 


SnowMatt13;1372280 said:


> Seems like some computer models want to give us a small amount of light snow even up at the border. We'll see...atmosphere is still pretty dry.
> No forecast warnings on my phone yet....nothing from the county either. I am lucky enough this year to get all the county info forwarded to me including warnings from their RWIS sites.....


Very dry. Dew points are so low that it will take a couple extra hours just for the flakes to make it through this atmosphere. Lets hope that there is still enough of the system left, when the snow finally starts to fall!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

1olddogtwo;1370493 said:


> HOly cow diesel .90 more then gas.....


And to think I was B!tching about it being $.50 a gal more out here. Thinking about driving the gasser for awhile.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Just dropping in to see what you guys may have heard for snow today. It looks according to the radar.That the tip of that storm is in Omaha/council bluffs tracking almost due east with slight southeast wander.But it is pretty big so I'd say you guys in Chicago land may see some. Well save us some on the other side of the lake. May God bless ya's. Cya's


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im just happy we have a chance for snow at this point


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Wish this was true, even updated today.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/accuweathercom-20112012-winter-1/58451


----------



## ERWbuilders

Vaughn Schultz;1372484 said:


> Wish this was true, even updated today.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/accuweathercom-20112012-winter-1/58451


Looks like the same outlook they put up last winter, I think they do that **** on purpose.:crying: these bedwetter forcasters need to be  but hey, theres still january- march.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Goes to show, they don't know D**K!


----------



## ERWbuilders

See the thing is, They have to keep to there origional long range forcast to make themselves look good, they only change it slightly. its either "oh wow you where 100% right) or they take the hit and blow it all completely. Thats my theory, if they constantly change the outlook, it makes them look bad and why would you want to loose a 6 digit paycheck for making guesses and letting computers help you guess


----------



## dlcs

Seriously are these long range guessers ever right? las tyear was suppose to be a below average winter for us but then it was the total opposite. every year I get sucked into believing them. Sucks but it is what it is, I guess? its techincally not even winter yet...lol I'm thinking the the rain next week will start off as such but may turn to snow thats my long range projection.


----------



## the new boss 92

all i want for christmass is 2 2inch snow falls before christmas!


----------



## the new boss 92

does anyone know where distictive dave went?


----------



## dlcs

the new boss 92;1372519 said:


> all i want for christmass is 2 2inch snow falls before christmas!


Sounds great to me.


----------



## ERWbuilders

screw it....i want a blizzard...that way people that dont have the bugs worked out get taken out of the game and i get more accounts bahaha


----------



## SnowMatt13

I'll vote for the blizzard too....


----------



## dlcs

I'll take a blizzard any day but a 2" snow is good too. I want it all!purplebou


----------



## the new boss 92

^ x3 Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the new boss 92;1372519 said:


> all i want for christmass is 2 2inch snow falls before christmas!


your x-mas wish


----------



## SnowMatt13

that's a lot of rain....


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1372520 said:


> does anyone know where distictive dave went?


Unfortunately think he left the landscape and snow biz. Pretty sure he sold his company and was getting out completely or was just gonna work for someone. Stress of running his company was driving him crazy


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1372623 said:


> Unfortunately think he left the landscape and snow biz. Pretty sure he sold his company and was getting out completely or was just gonna work for someone. Stress of running his company was driving him crazy


i was wondering cause i still see his enclosed around, but nothing else. and i have yet to see or hear from him around here. oh well just thought that i would ask.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the new boss 92;1372631 said:


> i was wondering cause i still see his enclosed around, but nothing else. and i have yet to see or hear from him around here. oh well just thought that i would ask.


Was he the one whom had chicago bears helmet for his avitar.if so i thought he was the one whom owed people on here $$$$$$$$$$$$$payup and someone on here said stay away from him???? for just that reason he was not paying whom he owed


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1372579 said:


> your x-mas wish


Some Christmas eve snow? LOL


----------



## Dissociative

the new boss 92;1372520 said:


> does anyone know where distictive dave went?


I still talk with him a lot, hes around. Email me if you need his contact info.



metallihockey88;1372623 said:


> Unfortunately think he left the landscape and snow biz. Pretty sure he sold his company and was getting out completely or was just gonna work for someone.


Correct, for the most part.



the new boss 92;1372631 said:


> i was wondering cause i still see his enclosed around, but nothing else. and i have yet to see or hear from him around here. oh well just thought that i would ask.


You will see the enclosed, but you will never see him pulling it anymore. If ya get my drift.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well boys i put the spreader on. Got it loaded and ready to go just one thing anyone see some snow


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What's that say. It makes no sence what so ever.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1372811 said:


> What's that say. It makes no sence what so ever.


Don't ya know [email protected]#k Kills


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1372822 said:


> Don't ya know [email protected]#k Kills


Ouch......now Dennis, we must play well with others


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Awe JEEZE Pops Ya never let us have any fun


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So what's cooking for tonight.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

CHILI MMMMMMThumbs Up


R&R Yard Design;1372837 said:


> So what's cooking for tonight.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1372837 said:


> So what's cooking for tonight.


u get my text?


----------



## brianbrich1

Culvers is cookin


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea 1 inch at the most I think.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's what your old lady said!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey she younger then yours. Lol.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It look like its all south, way south..... Am I missing something?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1372841 said:


> Yea 1 inch at the most I think.


The second one this afternoon,


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1372862 said:


> The second one this afternoon,


nope just this mornings???


----------



## brianbrich1

R we getting enough to roll out all equipment tonight?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh JOY 
Skilling just said we could see a 1/10th to possible 1 inch tonight ..... Wtf..........:crying:


----------



## brianbrich1

So I take it just salt trucks will b rollin


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know not to diagree with Pat but I think the air is to dry. Dew point are super low. Looks like it going south and getting weaker as it moves east. Hope you prove me wrong Pat!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep I would think so Brian. At least salt plus it was said the next 2 days at night will be the coldest of the year so .......More Salt??????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, next week is gonna be warm. Low to mid 40's the whole week. If we don't get anything tonight boys, were off for A LONG TIME.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I hope we at least get something I won't make much But at least break even. But I have a 2inch trigger.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Maybe go though and pre treat tonight lol. I say an 1/8 of snow on the pavement


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1372939 said:


> Maybe go though and pre treat tonight lol. I say an 1/8 of snow on the pavement


:laughing: Nice Russ Always Thinkin


----------



## erkoehler

If we get a solid dusting, I'll be salting. I don't see it though!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wait.... you haven't pretreated yet?


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1372959 said:


> Wait.... you haven't pretreated yet?


Pretreated my accounts this morning with an email to them saying we'd be salting tonight!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I don't have anything yet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sprint says I don't have a texting plan, WTF.......last time I'm calling India for for tech support!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyways, I'm off the phone now and cant texted out and I'm to lazy to put everyone in my Verizon phone. I may have been a little strong with the pushable quote in my texted early, but I stand by the rest of it

Ron is right, dry is a big factor but the dew points are slowly coming up and the pressure is dropping

Always, it time to watch for the X-mas event.


----------



## the new boss 92

DIRISHMAN;1372644 said:


> Was he the one whom had chicago bears helmet for his avitar.if so i thought he was the one whom owed people on here $$$$$$$$$$$$$payup and someone on here said stay away from him???? for just that reason he was not paying whom he owed


i dont think he ever owed anyone money frommy under standing, just another local guy.


Dissociative;1372681 said:


> I still talk with him a lot, hes around. Email me if you need his contact info.
> 
> Correct, for the most part.
> 
> You will see the enclosed, but you will never see him pulling it anymore. If ya get my drift.


i was just wondering cause i always see the enclosed around. last time i seen him was april when i was driving to get my cdl, then he disappered and i was wondering if he was still around.


----------



## the new boss 92

old dogg we got a blizzard moving in for the 25th?

i got the 1inch call already just incase but i doubt i will be going out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the new boss 92;1372994 said:


> old dogg we got a blizzard moving in for the 25th?
> 
> i got the 1inch call already just incase but i doubt i will be going out.


You didn't ask for one as a present?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1372996 said:


> You didn't ask for one as a present?


I did.......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1372996 said:


> You didn't ask for one as a present?


Ok Olddog what phone did ya use this morning for text????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1373016 said:


> Ok Olddog what phone did ya use this morning for text????


sprint/nextel 932 number, the same one I always use

verzion 473 number is my new iphone, I killed the driod, still trying to get used to it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks Pat..... you gave me credit for being right about something. I sure hope your right. Speaders on but they are staying empty till needed. If needed!


----------



## erkoehler

Didn't even bring my plow down to the house yet, I wish we needed them!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I put the plows up I'm done. For today I got the fluid changed in 4 and the rear plows. No snow tonight I'm going to have a drink.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's it Russ. Get drunk. Lucky! Yeah eric, you really don't need them. Sorry.


----------



## ERWbuilders

It will snow soon, leaf springs all the way around with the dana 60 swap....we will be golden after this weekend! then im ready for a blizzard...maybe a detroit locker to just make my truck more bad ass plowin snow like a dozer haha


----------



## GMC99

Whats going on with this snow? Theres nothing west of here on the radar, is it suppose to just appear over us?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So whats it going to do.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Looking at the future radar, it looks like it is just appearing out of no where. Sounds like one of those wonderful nights of getting up every hour to check. See everyone on the flip side.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ ditto...... good night ya!


----------



## Spucel

Anyone know what these are used for.....?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I think farmers use them for piles of crap.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Looks like another false alarm

But weather channel says in hourly forecast it is suppose to start at 4am and stop at 1pm??????


----------



## AJ 502

Tennessee 3"s, Texas with ground covering, Arizona Got some snow.

CHEEcago nothing.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Good night all se you in the morn. No snow from the looks of it.


----------



## swtiih

Spucel;1373234 said:


> Anyone know what these are used for.....?


thay are snow shovels, what did I win, :laughing:
I was at Home Depot this afternoon and a woman was buying a toro 421. Snow will definetly come we just have to be patient. Weather forcast is for rain next week


----------



## the new boss 92

1olddogtwo;1372996 said:


> You didn't ask for one as a present?


oh know i did, let it roll again, im ready Thumbs Up


----------



## stroker79

Wake up everyone!!!!!!!!!! It's snowing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark13

1/8" here in Woodstock on the pavement, not snowing at the moment.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Go back to bed its done.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good night Russ. I'm going out to salt. Well a lot or two!


----------



## erkoehler

Dusting here in Bloomingdale


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I see on the radar that there is a band of moderate to snow still to come through. After that were all done but it should be enough for everybody to get there salt run in?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Salt run it is for us


----------



## captshawn

Light dusting near the border.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

It's snowing am I dreaming........boy see I get the truck ready to go and we get snow..."...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much out near Tinley.


----------



## erkoehler

South of 90 is much better, but we'll salt most places.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tinley is spoty Russ. Some covered. Some just wet. I'm ch ecking all mine. My guess is that they'll get salted!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How are the roads we have just enough to make them damp.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Man I don't want to get out of bed. Everything is sealcoated and the sun is going to be out today. Looks like it is time for a drive.


----------



## brianbrich1

Salt run is in effect....


----------



## erkoehler

Already saw one car in the ditch.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Going out to salt. By the way good morning all


----------



## The Lone Plower

Light dusting out West in DeKalb. Main roads wet, side streets slick.

Salt run in the books, time for a nap.


.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I hate Salting walks. I hate it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Spring starts next week


----------



## brianbrich1

Your supposed to stay in the nice warm truck and make one of your guys do the walks...


----------



## AJ 502

Looks like a 1/2 inch in Lisle.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Full salt run in. time to go to work. Man I missed these days of getting up at 1am and plowing and or salting than working a full day.


----------



## metallihockey88

Yea cant believe my eyes but thgerrs about a 1/4in of white stuff out here just north of the city


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Are towns going to salt anything today.


----------



## metallihockey88

Everything is salted by me. All main roads are wet pavement


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Tinley is a sheet of ice.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I think we got 2, maybe 3 flakes at the border....


----------



## nevrnf

the new boss 92;1372520 said:


> does anyone know where distictive dave went?


I just talked to him last night. He is still doing landscaping. Just not for himself. He is really into his bike and since selling his Superduty he lost interest in the trucks and the plowing forums.

Stroker 79, Back from the dead. Are you having plowing withdrawls.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Good morning all and happy salting to everyone.Russ did you get the text I sent ya at1:36 am letting ya know about tinle
y?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

R&R Yard Design;1373562 said:


> Are towns going to salt anything today.


Chicago has not done side streets or main roads I was out salting with my plow on and a full load of salt I was slipping and sliding all over on main roads
Also got rear ended at 2 mph poor spinner Shute still works


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1373550 said:


> Full salt run in. time to go to work. Man I missed these days of getting up at 1am and plowing and or salting than working a full day.


Ha..... I do the samething everytime. Start at 1 and then get to work at 8A for a full day there. It sucks.


----------



## stroker79

nevrnf;1373617 said:


> I just talked to him last night. He is still doing landscaping. Just not for himself. He is really into his bike and since selling his Superduty he lost interest in the trucks and the plowing forums.
> 
> Stroker 79, Back from the dead. Are you having plowing withdrawls.


Hey now! No withdrawals here but watching the buzz go on here for the first snow is fun to watch ha. Too bad it was just a dusting.


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;1373704 said:


> Hey now! No withdrawals here but watching the buzz go on here for the first snow is fun to watch ha. Too bad it was just a dusting.


Let me know when you start getting those withdrawls, I've got a truck for you to run


----------



## Spucel

Got a good salt run in. Sounds like they are playing bumper cars in the Lockport, Plainfield, Joliet, Manhattan area....good about of decent crashes.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1373694 said:


> Ha..... I do the samething everytime. Start at 1 and then get to work at 8A for a full day there. It sucks.


Sucks, yes..... But it helps pay the bills! Did that guy call you?


stroker79;1373704 said:


> Hey now! No withdrawals here but watching the buzz go on here for the first snow is fun to watch ha. Too bad it was just a dusting.


What's up Doug? How is your baby? Russ said you have been working like a crazy man!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1373766 said:


> Sucks, yes..... But it helps pay the bills! Did that guy call you?
> 
> Yes it does pay the bills.
> 
> I spoke with him yesterday and looked at his drive this morning. Going to call him in a little bit to give hime the pricing.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

From the NWS Chicago Forecast discussion page this am: ALL [models] LOCKING ON TO STRONG SURFACE LOW DEEPENING AND TRACKING NORTHEAST TOWARDS THE UPPER MIDWEST/WESTERN GREAT LAKES. THIS FAR OUT THERE ARE STILL
SIGNIFICANT DIFFERENCES ON TIMING/TRACK...BUT DOES APPEAR WERE IN
STORE FOR A FAIRLY SIGNIFICANT SYSTEM IMPACTING LARGE PORTION OF THE
REGION [for Thursday time frame next week].


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Hambrick & Co.;1373867 said:


> From the NWS Chicago Forecast discussion page this am: ALL [models] LOCKING ON TO STRONG SURFACE LOW DEEPENING AND TRACKING NORTHEAST TOWARDS THE UPPER MIDWEST/WESTERN GREAT LAKES. THIS FAR OUT THERE ARE STILL
> SIGNIFICANT DIFFERENCES ON TIMING/TRACK...BUT DOES APPEAR WERE IN
> STORE FOR A FAIRLY SIGNIFICANT SYSTEM IMPACTING LARGE PORTION OF THE
> REGION [for Thursday time frame next week].


On Thursday it's going to rain 44 high 31 low


----------



## R&R Yard Design

1-2 inches of rain get the sumps ready.


----------



## brianbrich1

Going to stay at warm temps or bring in cold air on the backside for snow??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1373867 said:


> From the NWS Chicago Forecast discussion page this am: ALL [models] LOCKING ON TO STRONG SURFACE LOW DEEPENING AND TRACKING NORTHEAST TOWARDS THE UPPER MIDWEST/WESTERN GREAT LAKES. THIS FAR OUT THERE ARE STILL
> SIGNIFICANT DIFFERENCES ON TIMING/TRACK...BUT DOES APPEAR WERE IN
> STORE FOR A FAIRLY SIGNIFICANT SYSTEM IMPACTING LARGE PORTION OF THE
> REGION [for Thursday time frame next week].


E

There is a good change of backside snow. The models are hinting the the low going over us, it so we could get some. If the low goes north, have your sumps ready. 
It's worth keeping watch


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Truck washed and waxed.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Blizzard dance!


----------



## Midwest Pond

i haven't dug my plow out yet..... still inside my garage with stuff all around it..... I'll hook up when its for real.....

until then...... three months until landscaping season starts again


----------



## SullivanSeptic

By next week you can lay sod. Why not? Its gonna be prime conditions. Warm and wet. But I am just glad we got a nice salt run in. Had a few hickups but all went fairly well. Ran thru a crap load of salt tho. Had salters turned up too much.


----------



## brianbrich1

Little salt went a long way this morning for sure.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

New salters. We thought we had them turned down. But I guess not enough


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I got a new blackberry, lost of my contacts...For those who want snow texts messages still, pm me your numbers.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Think there is enough moisture on the pavement to do a re-salt tonight??????Thumbs Up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Aaaaaaah. NO!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1373973 said:


> By next week you can lay sod. Why not? Its gonna be prime conditions. Warm and wet. But I am just glad we got a nice salt run in. Had a few hickups but all went fairly well. Ran thru a crap load of salt tho. Had salters turned up too much.


So I take it that your lots look like BARNEY (PURPLE) ran thru your lot


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh yeah. Pretty funny looking. But they were dry in about an hour


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1374131 said:


> Aaaaaaah. NO!


Why do you have to take the fun out of everything?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I would love to re salt tonight. Problem is both trucks and spreaders wash and taken off. Have the trailor on right now. Cutting down a oak tree for some cash tomorrow. I know, me with a chainsaw.... Watch out! I cut down trees for about 7 years before I drove ready mix. Just hope I don't drink to much tonight and the tree falls the right way!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Im gonna be pushing 60+ hours of work this week. Sucks that I am in texas and have pushed more than you this week


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Can I come help you take away the wood.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its not that big but you are more than welcome to the wood. I can cut up as much as possible firewood length. Less I have to dispose of!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That's how I keep the little lady warm till I get home.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok Russ Bring the Dump over with the Skid with grapple bucket???


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I don't need a grapple I'm that good.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Oh, believe me, when your not home, she stays plenty warm...... Russ, I'm gonna be just north of Route 30 and 80th Ave. If you want it, I 'll call you around 9 or 930. I should be ready for you to start to load by the time you get there. It's in Frankfort Square.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

DIRISHMAN;1374144 said:


> So I take it that your lots look like BARNEY (PURPLE) ran thru your lot


Lmao lmao.......


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

SullivanSeptic;1374146 said:


> Oh yeah. Pretty funny looking. But they were dry in about an hour


How is that salt? My seasonal account I pretreated With magic salt befor the snow fall. By the time I got there it was dry


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*All*

WOW, I'll be busy tomorrow doing some data imputing in to my phone... Ron, Dennis, I had both of you in my other phone still, can't make it thru out the day without the your XXXX texts

my numbers start with 932, 473, or 906....anyways our work x-mas kicked my but, c u all later


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1374263 said:


> I don't need a grapple I'm that good.


Awesome attitude.

I wish everyone had work ethic like that.

Do what it takes to get the Job Done...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PS, the mid week event has wobbled, it could be just a bad model run{ unheard of, right }


----------



## 1olddogtwo

oh, did i say anything about the 19 th?



going to bed now, later all


----------



## stroker79

Pushin 2 Please;1373766 said:


> Sucks, yes..... But it helps pay the bills! Did that guy call you?
> 
> What's up Doug? How is your baby? Russ said you have been working like a crazy man!


Samantha is the best thing in my life. I wasn't expecting it to be this rewarding to have a baby ha. Granted she is only 8 months, she has been great so far. Sleeps all night and doesn't fuss. She is always happy and cheery. But yes we are working 12 hour days now during the winter. It's a long 12 too cause its constant work. I'd much rather be plowing 12+ hours! But business is good so I'm thankful. I do mis plowing!

How's the plow?


----------



## the new boss 92

so no more snow in the forcast till january then? 

the past 3 days i have been working down south, peoria area. man these 15 hour days are kicking my ass. wheres the snow?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The plow is just as clean as when I got it... if not cleaner! It now also has a set of wings on it. There's a few pictures of it a few pages back that olddog put on the page. I'm a little slow, so I don't know how to post pics without the wife helping. By that I mean doing it! Glad to hear your baby girl is doing that good. Remember that baby feeds of you two. So if your happy, so will be your daughter!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Does that mean, if you are a knuckle head, your baby will be one too?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe? Other than my daughters height, there's no way she's mine. I'm paying for her though! LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sully, you going to the shop? Stop by if you leave before 8am. I'll be out front. Holy $h!t, its only 9 degrees outside!


----------



## brianbrich1

Still cutting a tree down ron?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah im going. But not before eight. Having breakfast and some daddy time with my girls


----------



## Midwest Pond

Here's my snow prediction, it may not be scientific, but this is my thought. We are not close to getting snow, usually the beginning stages of our winters have systems riding across the Upper Midwest establishing the Lake effect snows for Indiana first. We haven't even had that yet.

We are 5-6 weeks behind schedule compared to last winter in my thinking. Last year we got our first plow event December 2nd Nothing I just typed is proven, its the ramblings of a guy with no snow to push. 

..


----------



## brianbrich1

Plenty of time left for good snow...


----------



## Midwest Pond

even a couple pushes is good for me.... every day gets me closer to March


----------



## brianbrich1

We wont have the guys come back full time till 1st of may..can be long winter for some of them with no snow to push...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I hope the weather is wrong for next week. Would be nice for a plowable event and a check befor xmas


----------



## Dissociative

Whos got a clean well lit shop I could do an install in? We can talk about rental fees but I need to pull 2 trucks inside for a day and have room to move..

Text me


----------



## ERWbuilders

who wants to make a snow machine?...a big one we can use lake water and a few high pressure sewer water jets and a commercial diesel constant air compressor or 3....we can make a lot of snow then!


----------



## metallihockey88

Well getting the truck washed so something is bound to happen soon. Hopefully not rain


----------



## ajcoop20

Jesus where is the snow! im running out of truck maintenece to do! changed all fluids, new carli ball joints ($$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$) new u joints on the whole truck.. wtf im getting bored! haha

PS... Hi im adam, from rockford home of the 10$ mexican driveway shovel brigade.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Just think with all this bordom, None of our trucks should break down with all the maint. going on with them...The way i see it, mine will be good to go for the next 4 years lol...


----------



## Midwest Pond

I haven't tried to start mine yet


----------



## captshawn

Ok it can snow now!! This is the rig EK has been spending my money on....
And the mirrors according to EK are in the proper position.


----------



## swtiih

nice looking rig


----------



## WilliamOak

Both trucks are finally 100% ready. Would have managed for the past coupe weeks but had a few odds and ends to tie up..


----------



## erkoehler

What light bar did you get?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1374628 said:


> The plow is just as clean as when I got it... if not cleaner! It now also has a set of wings on it. There's a few pictures of it a few pages back that olddog put on the page. I'm a little slow, so I don't know how to post pics without the wife helping. By that I mean doing it! Glad to hear your baby girl is doing that good. Remember that baby feeds of you two. So if your happy, so will be your daughter!


....Ron's 10


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1375198 said:


> ....Ron's 10


Thank god for the stick on hoodscoops or it would be able to handle the extra snow from the wings lol


----------



## ajcoop20

Heres a pick of my rig since were showing them, cant wait to move some snow!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know Eric, your jealous of the scoops. It's ok! Ajcoop, welcome and nice rig. Enjoy, there is some good talk on here. Some fools too!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1375300 said:


> I know Eric, your jealous of the scoops. It's ok! Ajcoop, welcome and nice rig. Enjoy, there is some good talk on here. Some fools too!


Ditto on the Ride AJ as far as FOOLS  dont know who that could BE????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1375300 said:


> I know Eric, your jealous of the scoops. It's ok! Ajcoop, welcome and nice rig. Enjoy, there is some good talk on here. Some fools too!


Don't forget the clowns


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hey Dennis, how's everything going ?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Beers and pain pills........ He's all good!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Going Good Pat THANKS ....... SSSHHHHHH............. Push....... now everyone is goig to KNOW Thumbs Up


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Like we didn't know. Come on. Blame it on Ron and I.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No been busy with baby stuff all day.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So is the room all painted and ready????NEW DADDYThumbs Up


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ya its been done. We I had to wash some mowers in the morn and then home.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That's cool.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So you ready Russ? Guess it don't matter if you are or aren't!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

For the most part yes.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

You'll do fine .I dont care what anyone says but when you see that little buddle joy in the delivery room knowing you helped create that littlttle buddle cant but shed a couple if tears if joy....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Oh your so right!


----------



## ajcoop20

haha, you guys all seem cool, im on a website called chitownracing that every idiot in the city is on i swear to god hahaha no one here is gonna phase me


----------



## WilliamOak

erkoehler;1375116 said:


> What light bar did you get?


48" fl patriot with clear lenses, takedowns, alleys, corner strobes and amber LED's in the middle


----------



## clncut

captshawn;1375080 said:


> Ok it can snow now!! This is the rig EK has been spending my money on....
> And the mirrors according to EK are in the proper position.


Just curious, did you add any timbrens or a leveling kit to the front end? I have a 2012 Dodge Ram Crew Cab and mine doesnt sit level like your. Very nice set up!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

clncut;1375509 said:


> Just curious, did you add any timbrens or a leveling kit to the front end? I have a 2012 Dodge Ram Crew Cab and mine doesnt sit level like your. Very nice set up!!


Get the Firestone kit. I have it on mine and i love it, No sag with the plow on and with the right pressure in them its like having air ride to an extent. Very durable (leaking oil diesel and grease on them for a year) and no problems yet, Hardware is good and hasnt corroded yet plus there easy to install! 1.5 hrs max


----------



## captshawn

clncut;1375509 said:


> Just curious, did you add any timbrens or a leveling kit to the front end? I have a 2012 Dodge Ram Crew Cab and mine doesnt sit level like your. Very nice set up!!


I put a 2" Ready lift leveling kit on it this morning about a hour before the picture.


----------



## brianbrich1

Ron I fofgot to tell you if your nephew wants to sit down with or have someone go with him talking to recruiters, or just needs some good information before making a decision me and my wife ( shes a marine to) would be happy to help. There is more to the decision than meets the eye....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I will let him know Brian. I know that he has spoke with a couple different pepole. Don't know what there title was but he wasn't a recruiter? I know that this is what he wanted for the past several years. Thanks again!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey aj I am part of the chicago wise guys drag team and circut.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey aj I am part of the chicago wise guys drag team and circut.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning Guys


----------



## clncut

captshawn;1375527 said:


> I put a 2" Ready lift leveling kit on it this morning about a hour before the picture.


Any sag with the plow raised?


----------



## clncut

ERWbuilders;1375512 said:


> Get the Firestone kit. I have it on mine and i love it, No sag with the plow on and with the right pressure in them its like having air ride to an extent. Very durable (leaking oil diesel and grease on them for a year) and no problems yet, Hardware is good and hasnt corroded yet plus there easy to install! 1.5 hrs max


Ill look into that kit....thamks


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Good morning everyone 

For lifting the front look into air lift brand


----------



## ERWbuilders

You guys will all be jelous when i put semi bags all the way around and have a smooth cadi like ride.....until one blows out plowing and i dont have a back up bahahaha


----------



## ajcoop20

DIRISHMAN;1375657 said:


> Morning Guys


Nice. I wasnt that fast, only 8's on a 10.5 tire.. but that was with a stock block mustang notch on spray. built in my garage lol


----------



## captshawn

clncut;1375721 said:


> Any sag with the plow raised?


Not much at all. Next time I hook it up I will measure. I would say no more than a inch with no ballast in the back. Yesterday was the first time I have hooked it up to the truck.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

If you guys would just buy a Ford you don't need air bags.


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R Yard Design;1375858 said:


> If you guys would just buy a Ford you don't need air bags.


......i do drive a ford.....:crying: a 96 thats been a plow truck for its entire life :laughing: it will outlast any other brand on the market!


----------



## captshawn

R&R Yard Design;1375858 said:


> If you guys would just buy a Ford you don't need air bags.


I don't have air bags and don't need them. I have a leveling kit to give the truck a level stance plow on or off.


----------



## brianbrich1

ERWbuilders;1375868 said:


> ......i do drive a ford.....:crying: a 96 thats been a plow truck for its entire life :laughing: it will outlast any other brand on the market!


I dont know I got a 97 & 98 chevy plowing all there lives doing just fine other than u joints, fuel pump ( which on both went out within 2000 total miles of each other) and water pumps which again were close in mileage. Both have over 160,000 miles


----------



## Spucel

Getting ready to take the wife out Christmas shopping....should be a disaster! I asked her what stores we need to hit, I got..."I don't know, let's just go and buy stuff".


----------



## brianbrich1

I forgot brake and fuel lines to


----------



## ERWbuilders

brianbrich1;1375881 said:


> I dont know I got a 97 & 98 chevy plowing all there lives doing just fine other than u joints, fuel pump ( which on both went out within 2000 total miles of each other) and water pumps which again were close in mileage. Both have over 160,000 miles


i guess you got me beat then lol....this truck is now on its 4th trans second motor, new leaf springs ordered and a monobeam going in instead of the TTB lol Maybe i plow snow too fast?

1 acre parking lot wrapping a building with 5 curb islands very odd shaped parking lot in 35 min at 6 inches......******* blew 3 hoses last winter those curbs jump out of no where at 30-40 haha


----------



## brianbrich1

Well like I tell my guys that drive them...you get paid by the hour take your time and dont break my equipment.. You break it your out of work till I decide to fix it


----------



## dieselss

i like that saying brian,,i should try that with my guys!!!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I too tell them take your time, I pay you by the hour. I'm gonna have to remember, your out of work until I decide to fix it. Guess that doesn't matter with this lack of snow!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You guys are so lucky that I don't work for you......


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Brian you going to be home later.


----------



## dieselss

You aint kidding pushin,,,this is ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!! cant complain on the lack on snow tho,,,still riding the bike which is nice


----------



## brianbrich1

Yes ill be here all day...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Olddog, you can work for me anyday.... No way your driving one of my trucks! Going to be "spring like" all week, diesel. Take advantage of it!


----------



## dieselss

Thanks gunna try,,,,just remember last 2 weeks, scrambling to get everything done in the windy coldness we had....well thats chicago weather for ya!!!!


----------



## brianbrich1

Anyone looking to add a resi drive to there route in lombard?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

To far for me!


----------



## swtiih

Pushin 2 Please;1375937 said:


> I too tell them take your time, I pay you by the hour. I'm gonna have to remember, your out of work until I decide to fix it. Guess that doesn't matter with this lack of snow!


 their talking upper 40's and rain Wednesday & Thursday,


----------



## AJ 502

dieselss;1375978 said:


> Thanks gunna try,,,,just remember last 2 weeks, scrambling to get everything done in the windy coldness we had....well thats chicago weather for ya!!!!


Very crazy weather...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nothing to the 19th really


----------



## AJ 502

1olddogtwo;1376062 said:


> nothing to the 19th really


Are we going to have a White Christmas at least for the Kids?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

AJ 502;1376081 said:


> Are we going to have a White Christmas at least for the Kids?


looking at 3 events before x-mas

mid week.....rain with maybe backside snow to the north

19th could be something very interesting

24th, has something also


----------



## dieselss

arent we all kids wanting a white Christmas???


----------



## AJ 502

1olddogtwo;1376086 said:


> looking at 3 events before x-mas
> 
> mid week.....rain with maybe backside snow to the north
> 
> 19th could be something very interesting
> 
> 24th, has something also


Nice!
Great news!!!!


----------



## AJ 502

dieselss;1376087 said:


> arent we all kids wanting a white Christmas???


Yes Sir.
I couldn't imagine living somewhere with no snow on Christmas.


----------



## dieselss

I know,,,and putting up palm trees??? come on whats with that???


----------



## littlebass

I'm thinking a couple of saltings and one plowing event this month.


----------



## erkoehler

I hope we get in a better set of systems than that!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I put a yard stick in my truck


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1376234 said:


> I put a yard stick in my truck


To measure snow on Thursday & Friday?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I wish. I still feel we will have a good winter


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1-2 inches coming Wednesday!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have no doubt on Wednesday .....lol


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1376283 said:


> 1-2 inches coming Wednesday!


Of rain?!?!?!


----------



## erkoehler

Wow, the bears just crumbled!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

There like the snow season. Lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I have 0-0 in the football pool...... Payday


----------



## ERWbuilders

brianbrich1;1375903 said:


> Well like I tell my guys that drive them...you get paid by the hour take your time and dont break my equipment.. You break it your out of work till I decide to fix it


I wish i was an hourly wage guy...nope i got 50 accounts ranging from antioch to waukegan to vernon hills to barrington and a resi drive in buffalo grove (up for grabs too far for me) So i gotta give er till it breaks, fix the **** in the snow and give er till it breaks again lol
Even though it would be financially the same to have less accounts and take my time so i dont break things i just LOVE plowing snow and cant stop


----------



## brianbrich1

Go bears...


----------



## ERWbuilders

so question again, Im giving away a residential drive way in buffalo grove if any takers PM me for details and lets work a deal more than likely full nut on the job per plow


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;1376296 said:


> Wow, the bears just crumbled!


Barber should be expecting to be walking home from this game.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Anyone have accounts they needed subed out in any of my areas listed, im fast i can plow an acre in 30 min straight lot,6 inches very clean ( i hire a shoveler to get right next to vehicles and obsticals i cant get with the plowso the lots are spotless, my blade is perfect and doesnt leave patches and litterally cleans to the pavement, have references inclding attourneys i plow for, im fully insured general liability 2 mil and commercial auto, after next weekend truck will be 100% reliable i can push 2ft of snow with the 3 and 5 ft drifts all the way, things break i have access to numorous shops with backup parts ready including clutches ujoints and bearings and tools so downtime is minimal..Keep me in mind!

BTW safety first..if its ok to beat on it i do it otherwise i do take my time


----------



## brianbrich1

Its up....


----------



## brianbrich1

Hes iced....bears about to lose


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree Mark. They all $ucked it up, but run out of bounds. Its on his a$$. And now its over. A$$holes.


----------



## Mark13

Pushin 2 Please;1376334 said:


> I agree Mark. They all $ucked it up, but run out of bounds. Its on his a$$. And now its over. A$$holes.


And then he fumbled it.

Long walk home from Denver.


----------



## erkoehler

And the Bears are now out of the playoffs.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The Bears still $uck, the Bears still $uck..... I guess we can say it was fun for the first half of the season?


----------



## Spucel

Wednesday....High of 45 with Showers and Thunderstorms. Awesome plowing weather.....


----------



## dieselss

Least it'll wash all the salt away so I can ride . Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bears are done, LEATS GO HAWKS!


----------



## AJ 502

ERWbuilders;1376302 said:


> I wish i was an hourly wage guy...nope i got 50 accounts ranging from antioch to waukegan to vernon hills to barrington and a resi drive in buffalo grove (up for grabs too far for me) So i gotta give er till it breaks, fix the **** in the snow and give er till it breaks again lol
> Even though it would be financially the same to have less accounts and take my time so i dont break things i just LOVE plowing snow and cant stop


What?......


----------



## AJ 502

ERWbuilders;1376315 said:


> so question again, Im giving away a residential drive way in buffalo grove if any takers PM me for details and lets work a deal more than likely full nut on the job per plow


Then what?????


----------



## AJ 502

ERWbuilders;1376329 said:


> Anyone have accounts they needed subed out in any of my areas listed, im fast i can plow an acre in 30 min straight lot,6 inches very clean ( i hire a shoveler to get right next to vehicles and obsticals i cant get with the plowso the lots are spotless, my blade is perfect and doesnt leave patches and litterally cleans to the pavement, have references inclding attourneys i plow for, im fully insured general liability 2 mil and commercial auto, after next weekend truck will be 100% reliable i can push 2ft of snow with the 3 and 5 ft drifts all the way, things break i have access to numorous shops with backup parts ready including clutches ujoints and bearings and tools so downtime is minimal..Keep me in mind!
> 
> BTW safety first..if its ok to beat on it i do it otherwise i do take my time


Let me get this straight.
post #2603 U have 50+ jobs...
Post #2605 U R giving a Job Away...
Post #2607 U R looking for work and need some????

Whats going On ERW???


----------



## AJ 502

U OK ERW???

Or Just A late night With Some Bud Light???
Nicole Wont Take Me To get more...
She said A 12 Pack Of beer Is Enough For 1 Night...
I said Its OK I Will Start Over Again Tomorrow. LOL.


----------



## erkoehler

All this time not spent pushing snow makes me want to spend money:

Wanted:
-Fuel Transfer Tank to fit shortbed 2006 F-250
-Exhaust to fit 2006 F-250 shortbed 6.0L
-Back Rack
-Leveling Kit 
-4 place enclosed snowmobile trailer
-Case w14 loader or equivalent....for next season
-Skid Steer (2speed, cab, heat)....for next season


----------



## ERWbuilders

AJ 502;1376634 said:


> Let me get this straight.
> post #2603 U have 50+ jobs...
> Post #2605 U R giving a Job Away...
> Post #2607 U R looking for work and need some????
> 
> Whats going On ERW???


haha, sorry let me clarify, Im spread out way too far with my accounts, if i stick with lets say antioch and waukegan and sub the rest out, no profits for me so why take the jobs, If i hire someone for my back up truck, no profits because im still spread to thin, Im trying to get rid of my farthest account and looking for more in the areas i prefer, Waukegan, Barrington, Lake Zurich, Mchenry and Antioch therefor it would be profitable to get my second truck going. I love the hell out of plowing but i wont do it for free, i would if i could afford it though lol. I did a lot of figuring and i need atleast 5 more residential or 2 small commercial to start making a profit if i hire just a driver. See i got greedy for accounts taking them on all over the place but i didnt get enough around the same areas so until i can build up my account base in select areas this is basically what i have, But the buffalo grove job with traffic around the lake cook rd area is just a waste of time and a bad name for me but i took it before i thought about all of this Make sence now?


----------



## erkoehler

How loud do you guys think this would be: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-2006-F...ies&vxp=mtr&hash=item4ab0b30b0f#ht_2142wt_952

I don't want something too loud, I don't want to be annoyed with it after plowing for long hours..........


----------



## ERWbuilders

AJ 502;1376642 said:


> U OK ERW???
> 
> Or Just A late night With Some Bud Light???
> Nicole Wont Take Me To get more...
> She said A 12 Pack Of beer Is Enough For 1 Night...
> I said Its OK I Will Start Over Again Tomorrow. LOL.


LOL i quit drinkin...i took my xanax for anxiety and all of a sudden i get happy again so i just ramble bullshyt but i would like more accounts, My whole goal is to live off of snowplowing work only when it snows and play all summer, i hate construction and want out so im moving myself along as fast as i can.


----------



## ERWbuilders

erkoehler;1376651 said:


> How loud do you guys think this would be: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-2006-F...ies&vxp=mtr&hash=item4ab0b30b0f#ht_2142wt_952
> 
> I don't want something too loud, I don't want to be annoyed with it after plowing for long hours..........


I had a 6.0, even without the muffler and cat its not really loud at all, once the turbo kicks in it quiets the cab drone out, It gets loud once you get a programmer on it

Check out Huckstorf deisel Hdeisel.com i think, You can find a pretty nice system on there, i only paid 350 for mine with cat and muffler delete pipe 3.5 downpipe 5 inch tube to rear axle and 6 inch chrome tip, There out of milwaukee


----------



## erkoehler

I have a hypermax programmer on it already.

The entire cab is lined with dynamat (spelling?)


----------



## AJ 502

ERWbuilders;1376649 said:


> haha, sorry let me clarify, Im spread out way too far with my accounts, if i stick with lets say antioch and waukegan and sub the rest out, no profits for me so why take the jobs, If i hire someone for my back up truck, no profits because im still spread to thin, Im trying to get rid of my farthest account and looking for more in the areas i prefer, Waukegan, Barrington, Lake Zurich, Mchenry and Antioch therefor it would be profitable to get my second truck going. I love the hell out of plowing but i wont do it for free, i would if i could afford it though lol. I did a lot of figuring and i need atleast 5 more residential or 2 small commercial to start making a profit if i hire just a driver. See i got greedy for accounts taking them on all over the place but i didnt get enough around the same areas so until i can build up my account base in select areas this is basically what i have, But the buffalo grove job with traffic around the lake cook rd area is just a waste of time and a bad name for me but i took it before i thought about all of this Make sence now?


Oh Ok.
I got it now. Thanks for clarifying it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1376651 said:


> How loud do you guys think this would be: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-2006-F...ies&vxp=mtr&hash=item4ab0b30b0f#ht_2142wt_952
> 
> I don't want something too loud, I don't want to be annoyed with it after plowing for long hours..........


Is that for the diesel? I have basically same thing on my dmax and its not to loud at all. I have a mbrp turbo back kit.


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1376659 said:


> Is that for the diesel? I have basically same thing on my dmax and its not to loud at all. I have a mbrp turbo back kit.


Yes, for the diesel. I have the stock muffler/exhaust now.


----------



## AJ 502

ERWbuilders;1376652 said:


> LOL i quit drinkin...i took my xanax for anxiety and all of a sudden i get happy again so i just ramble bullshyt but i would like more accounts, My whole goal is to live off of snowplowing work only when it snows and play all summer, i hate construction and want out so im moving myself along as fast as i can.


Damn nice to hear.
I wish I could get it all clear.
Man that sounds like a rap song...

Good luck to you...


----------



## ERWbuilders

erkoehler;1376657 said:


> I have a hypermax programmer on it already.
> 
> The entire cab is lined with dynamat (spelling?)


Id atleast get rid of the cat...backpressure is BAD on diesel..more mpg and HP Diesels already get enough backpressure due to the turbo, your best bet is a turbo back with cat delete, when the 6,0 gets up there with the chips it can make you def when you get on er with just a straight pipe


----------



## ERWbuilders

AJ 502;1376662 said:


> Damn nice to hear.
> I wish I could get it all clear.
> Man that sounds like a rap song...
> 
> Good luck to you...


haha Crap song, Thanks for the luck, i need it lol

to everyone, sorry i sound like a moron sometimes well most of the time...just hillbilly nature i guess!


----------



## AJ 502

erkoehler;1376660 said:


> Yes, for the diesel. I have the stock muffler/exhaust now.


Dudes only got 107 Feedback.

Look for someone with 100,000 +
or at least 10,000...

Many Ebay stores with a huge #...


----------



## AJ 502

ERWbuilders;1376666 said:


> haha Crap song, Thanks for the luck, i need it lol
> 
> to everyone, sorry i sound like a moron sometimes well most of the time...just hillbilly nature i guess!


Lol...
Keep UR Spirits high!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Get stainless steel. If not, it will rot out quick being a plow truck


----------



## ERWbuilders

http://www.xtremediesel.com/index.aspx Had my stuff in 2 days ups ground after ordering it


----------



## erkoehler

ERWbuilders;1376674 said:


> http://www.xtremediesel.com/index.aspx Had my stuff in 2 days ups ground after ordering it


 http://www.xtremediesel.com/magnaflowexhaustsystemturbo-back4properformanceseries17922.aspx

Something like that?


----------



## ERWbuilders

erkoehler;1376682 said:


> http://www.xtremediesel.com/magnaflowexhaustsystemturbo-back4properformanceseries17922.aspx
> 
> Something like that?


Kinda, If you want to get rid of the cat get an off road kit, And its got to be for an excursion, I had aluminized on my truck but didnt have the truck long enough to know how fast it will rot out...just make sure you get a kit with band clamps those crush clamps suck especially if you want to lets say take off the muffler or turn it into duals


----------



## ERWbuilders

erkoehler;1376682 said:


> http://www.xtremediesel.com/magnaflowexhaustsystemturbo-back4properformanceseries17922.aspx
> 
> Something like that?


http://www.xtremediesel.com/magnaflowxlexhaustsystemturbo-backtuner4sstubing15962.aspx

I checked this out...this will work no cat, Look at the installation sheet!


----------



## Dissociative

brianbrich1;1375985 said:


> Anyone looking to add a resi drive to there route in lombard?


Call me I have two trucks really close to that.


----------



## Dissociative

And Eric.....please save me your stock take off exhaust. I have straigt pipe now and wouldn't mind a muffler.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Dissociative;1376701 said:


> And Eric.....please save me your stock take off exhaust. I have straigt pipe now and wouldn't mind a muffler.


I have a stock 6.0 muffler its been sitting since 08 probably garbage, ill take a look at it tmro


----------



## erkoehler

Dissociative;1376701 said:


> And Eric.....please save me your stock take off exhaust. I have straigt pipe now and wouldn't mind a muffler.


Yeah, I don't want anywhere near as loud as yours!


----------



## Mark13

Eric, Check out diamond eye exhaust. High quality, easy installation, and fairly priced.

http://www.tvdiesel.com/exhaustsystemsandcomponents-6.aspx

I'd look into egr delete, updated oil fittings, coolant filter (sand in the block casting), and prepare for head gaskets and while your at it head studs also.

I've heard very good of tunes from Eric at Innovative diesel for the SCT products if your looking for something different then your Hypermax.

And keep up on your trans maintenance. 
Also a set of traction bars would make a difference in axle wrap.

Look what you've caused.


----------



## ERWbuilders

^^ What he said...especially the EGR delete...stops your coolant from blowing out when getting on it head gaskets are a weak link and once you pull head studs you gotta change them n e way...might as well go with new ones...then while your at it go ahead and send your injectors to rosewood to rebuild em to stage 1 or 2....glowplugs while your at it....then might as well get Autoenginuity to do your own diagnostics as well.....if you do all that get access to a car lift...it takes about an hour to pull the body off as opposed to a day tearing the whole front end off and pullin the motor then you might as well put a bigger turbo in it lol


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;1376728 said:


> Eric, Check out diamond eye exhaust. High quality, easy installation, and fairly priced.
> 
> http://www.tvdiesel.com/exhaustsystemsandcomponents-6.aspx
> 
> I'd look into egr delete, updated oil fittings, coolant filter (sand in the block casting), and prepare for head gaskets and while your at it head studs also.
> 
> I've heard very good of tunes from Eric at Innovative diesel for the SCT products if your looking for something different then your Hypermax.
> 
> And keep up on your trans maintenance.
> Also a set of traction bars would make a difference in axle wrap.
> 
> Look what you've caused.


EGR delete, head studs, and gaskets are already done.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Happy Monday!


----------



## erkoehler

ERWbuilders;1376729 said:


> ^^ What he said...especially the EGR delete...stops your coolant from blowing out when getting on it head gaskets are a weak link and once you pull head studs you gotta change them n e way...might as well go with new ones...then while your at it go ahead and send your injectors to rosewood to rebuild em to stage 1 or 2....glowplugs while your at it....then might as well get Autoenginuity to do your own diagnostics as well.....if you do all that get access to a car lift...it takes about an hour to pull the body off as opposed to a day tearing the whole front end off and pullin the motor then you might as well put a bigger turbo in it lol


Wow.....keeping everything else stock. I don't need or want more power/problems.

This truck will only be my daily driver until summer. Then I'll be on to a 2008/2009.

IF WE EVER GET SNOW!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1376759 said:


> Happy Monday!


Good morning!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1376762 said:


> Good morning!


It would be a lot gooder with a couple inches of snow on the ground!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1376778 said:


> It would be a lot gooder with a couple inches of snow on the ground!


yeah I'll agree with that....:laughing:


----------



## Midwest Pond

Pushin 2 Please;1376778 said:


> It would be a lot gooder with a couple inches of snow on the ground!


somewhere an English teacher just died.....

.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Gooder morning all


----------



## GMC99

.............


----------



## Midwest Pond

LOL...... morning sir


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1376882 said:


> somewhere an English teacher just died.....
> 
> .


Sorry, its a more better morning!:laughing:


----------



## nevrnf

erkoehler;1376651 said:


> How loud do you guys think this would be: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-2006-F...ies&vxp=mtr&hash=item4ab0b30b0f#ht_2142wt_952
> 
> I don't want something too loud, I don't want to be annoyed with it after plowing for long hours..........


As long as it has a muffler it will be reasonably quiet. For that money expect it to last about 4 years. If you want it quiet, get a Aeroturbine 4040xl muffler and run ot in front of the muffler that comes with the kit. It will be almost as quiet as stock with great flow.
I would ditch the Hypermax tuner. It has NO transmission tuning. You are adding HP & TQ and expecting the stock transmission tunning to work.  At least get a Standard SCT so you can adjust the shift points and line pressure. You can always add a custom tune down the road.


----------



## Spucel

Pushin 2 Please;1376907 said:


> Sorry, its a more better morning!:laughing:


Haha that's more better!:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

nevrnf;1376916 said:


> As long as it has a muffler it will be reasonably quiet. For that money expect it to last about 4 years. If you want it quiet, get a Aeroturbine 4040xl muffler and run ot in front of the muffler that comes with the kit. It will be almost as quiet as stock with great flow.
> I would ditch the Hypermax tuner. It has NO transmission tuning. You are adding HP & TQ and expecting the stock transmission tunning to work.  At least get a Standard SCT so you can adjust the shift points and line pressure. You can always add a custom tune down the road.


The hypermax was in it from the original owner. I keep it on its lowest setting and it increased fuel mileage over stock by 2-3 mpg haven't touched it since. I don't put it up higher as I liked transmission to last.


----------



## dlcs

This just in.........:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This is the 19th event I've been watching for a week now. The model's have been ALL OVER THE PLACE with snow totals of 0 to 18 inches. I told myself that I wouldn't look today, and with the day a 1/3 done........I'm just might later.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

WOW, that sure is purrty. We all know you will look Pat. We all look forward to what your thinking!


----------



## captshawn

He even has a mud flap!! And he don't need air bags!!


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1376944 said:


> This is the 19th event I've been watching for a week now. The model's have been ALL OVER THE PLACE with snow totals of 0 to 18 inches. I told myself that I wouldn't look today, and with the day a 1/3 done........I'm just might later.


18" inches? At this point, I would kiss someones ass for a 18" storm. I also heard about a Christams day snow too. I'm doing my snow dance right now.


----------



## erkoehler

18" storm would "save" the month! Anything would be better than nothing!


----------



## road2damascus

captshawn;1376954 said:


> He even has a mud flap!! And he don't need air bags!!


Now why you got to go and post pics of my sub?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

captshawn;1376954 said:


> He even has a mud flap!! And he don't need air bags!!


I want one lol lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1376959 said:


> 18" inches? At this point, I would kiss someones ass for a 18" storm. I also heard about a Christams day snow too. I'm doing my snow dance right now.


I really hope you have to pucker up. I also heard about a Cristmas Eve/ Christmas day storm. Dance like crazy!


erkoehler;1376994 said:


> 18" storm would "save" the month! Anything would be better than nothing!


Yes it would.


road2damascus;1376997 said:


> Now why you got to go and post pics of my sub?


What do you pay him? A 40oz?


----------



## the new boss 92

im down for any sort of storm, i want a new pistol for christmas but with no snow it means no play money for new toys!!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

the new boss 92;1377044 said:


> im down for any sort of storm, i want a new pistol for christmas but with no snow it means no play money for new toys!!!!!


Yep hobbies got to go at this point. Got one of my finest toys on eBay right now.


----------



## buildinon

Back from St Thomas, yesterday I was on the beach in 81 degree weather two hours before I got on the plane. Now I am back home and doing the snow dance and praying to the snow gods, am I crazy or just a plow guy. I do believe the answer is that to be a plow guy you must be crazy...LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW!!!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Somebody No Showed one of our clients on 13 of their "other" properties the other night on that dusting, and we emergency salted them. They are likely going to give them to us. We may need some new subs to help.


----------



## erkoehler

NW Snow Removal;1377121 said:


> Somebody No Showed one of our clients on 13 of their "other" properties the other night on that dusting, and we emergency salted them. They are likely going to give them to us. We may need some new subs to help.


Depending where they are and IF they fit in to my routes I can add some additional work.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let me know where it is I have some time free.


----------



## nekos

1olddogtwo;1376944 said:


> This is the 19th event I've been watching for a week now. The model's have been ALL OVER THE PLACE with snow totals of 0 to 18 inches. I told myself that I wouldn't look today, and with the day a 1/3 done........I'm just might later.


I really hope we don't get a big storm for our first real storm of the year. I'm on a new route with a bunch of lot's that have no place to stack the snow. This might be the first time I'm ever not excited about a big storm.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

lake zurich 1inch with salt everytime (45mins work needs to be done by 5am), 
bartlett 2inch with salting everytime(1 hour 20 mins work 24/7 location), 
shaumburg&carol stream 2 inch with salting only after plowing (30 mins work done by 930am), 
Paletine 1 inch salting everytime(1 hour work done by7am), 
Glen Ellyn 1 inch salting everytime(1 hour work and 1 hour 40 mins done by 5am), 
Naperville 1 inch salting everytime(1 hour work& 2 hours work done by7am), 
Elmhurst 1 inch salting everytime(1 hour work done by 7am), 
South Holland, 1 inch salting everytime(1 hour work done by 9am)
Frankfort, 1 inch salting everytime(1.5 hour work done by 9am)

I'll keep you posted. LMK if any of these fit.


----------



## ultimate plow

nekos;1377146 said:


> I really hope we don't get a big storm for our first real storm of the year. I'm on a new route with a bunch of lot's that have no place to stack the snow. This might be the first time I'm ever not excited about a big storm.


yea screw 18". could you imagine the first snow being 18". Id wanna kill everybody out driving. Thats what drives me crazy. Honestly id take 18" of light fluffy snow with no wind. Wind just F's everything up lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Can I get info on the one in south Holland and Frankfort. Thanks if you can pm me or call at 708-670-8504. Russ


----------



## brianbrich1

NW I would be interested in south holland and frankfort


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I called it first. Lol.


----------



## Mark13

ultimate plow;1377164 said:


> yea screw 18". could you imagine the first snow being 18". Id wanna kill everybody out driving. Thats what drives me crazy. Honestly id take 18" of light fluffy snow with no wind. Wind just F's everything up lol


If our first storm was 18" I'd rather own a body shop then plow snow I think.


----------



## brianbrich1

Your supposed to be at the doctor with the mrs.... Everything going ok


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Thanks guys. As soon as we get the complete go ahead Ill contact anyone interested and see if we can get a match. No snow in the forecast means they are undoubtedly taking their time. We should have these sites already, but I know we aren't the cheapest price out there. They know we do good work, but we refuse to bite on a 20% price reduction to match the guy that just failed on them. We shall see.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm there now waiting for the next hour.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good luck Russ!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Anyone around buffalo grove for a residential?


----------



## swtiih

NW Snow Removal;1377184 said:


> Thanks guys. As soon as we get the complete go ahead Ill contact anyone interested and see if we can get a match. No snow in the forecast means they are undoubtedly taking their time. We should have these sites already, but I know we aren't the cheapest price out there. They know we do good work, but we refuse to bite on a 20% price reduction to match the guy that just failed on them. We shall see.


NW good for you on not dropping your price


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1375903 said:


> Well like I tell my guys that drive them...you get paid by the hour take your time and dont break my equipment.. You break it your out of work till I decide to fix it


Hey Brian I like my quote DRIVE IT LIKE YA STOLE IT AND WHEN IT BREAKS WE'LL FIX IT THEN OFF TO THE RACES AGAIN


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok Hey Russ hope all is well but I thought your wife was going in to have the baby on the 13th?? if I amwrong GOOD LUCK AND MAY GOD BLESS YOU ,WIFE AND LITTLE ONEThumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hey! 

To be clear, I'm not impling we are getting 18inches, hell I'm not even saying we are getting snow
I was trying to point out the models are every where
JD's map is very miss leading, this is more of a southern event if anything. 
Now with that being said, I haven't spend anytime looking at much today at all. 
Sorry for being a party pooper.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry guys, I'm seeing rain not snow in the beginning of next week. Temps in the upper 30's to maybe still 40. 7 days away, let's hhope it gets cold.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I Predict I'll be outta beer again and pain pills before it SNOWS??? Next scipt refill is for 12-28-2011


----------



## clncut

captshawn;1375527 said:


> I put a 2" Ready lift leveling kit on it this morning about a hour before the picture.


I think Im going to pull the trigger on this leveling kit. Did you buy the T6- Billet model and did you have to compress the springs? Seems the billet model runs for about 430ish and the other model is 230.00. Anyone have any good websights for cheaper prices?

Thanks


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1377308 said:


> Hey!
> 
> To be clear, I'm not impling we are getting 18inches, hell I'm not even saying we are getting snow
> I was trying to point out the models are every where
> JD's map is very miss leading, this is more of a southern event if anything.
> Now with that being said, I haven't spend anytime looking at much today at all.
> Sorry for being a party pooper.


NWS in Moline, says its going south and will be more rain. Doesn't look good at all for snow. But hell its over a week away.


----------



## GMC99

This just blows, its one thing to not snow, but to get an inch of rain is just depressing.. I've been seeing a lot of nice new shiny trucks, and equipment this year. I have a feeling if we dont get snow and soon, theres going to be a lot of people in trouble.


----------



## dlcs

GMC99;1377333 said:


> This just blows, its one thing to not snow, but to get an inch of rain is just depressing.. I've been seeing a lot of nice new shiny trucks, and equipment this year. I have a feeling if we dont get snow and soon, theres going to be a lot of people in trouble.


See thats the thing, I don't now how alot of the guys on here do it, with all the trucks sitting waiting for snow. the last few years were great but a bad year then what? I'm nervous already.


----------



## dieselss

I think everyone got new trucks after our blizzard last year, not knowing that its a hit or miss buisness sometimes.


----------



## nekos

ultimate plow;1377164 said:


> yea screw 18". could you imagine the first snow being 18". Id wanna kill everybody out driving. Thats what drives me crazy. Honestly id take 18" of light fluffy snow with no wind. Wind just F's everything up lol


Thanks for reminding me about bad drivers ... I wasn't even thinking about the fact that the lot's on my route are all over the damn place ! lol


----------



## GMC99

dlcs;1377342 said:


> See thats the thing, I don't now how alot of the guys on here do it, with all the trucks sitting waiting for snow. the last few years were great but a bad year then what? I'm nervous already.


Nervous isnt the word anymore, pacing the floors is more like it... I bought a new/used truck this year, didnt spend big money on it, but I invested more money this year on a new vbox, and plow... Not Good... Id hate to be someone who spent big money on a new truck, and have no way to pay the payment....


----------



## erkoehler

NW Snow Removal;1377161 said:


> lake zurich 1inch with salt everytime (45mins work needs to be done by 5am),
> bartlett 2inch with salting everytime(1 hour 20 mins work 24/7 location),
> shaumburg&carol stream 2 inch with salting only after plowing (30 mins work done by 930am),
> Paletine 1 inch salting everytime(1 hour work done by7am),
> Glen Ellyn 1 inch salting everytime(1 hour work and 1 hour 40 mins done by 5am),
> Naperville 1 inch salting everytime(1 hour work& 2 hours work done by7am),
> Elmhurst 1 inch salting everytime(1 hour work done by 7am),
> South Holland, 1 inch salting everytime(1 hour work done by 9am)
> Frankfort, 1 inch salting everytime(1.5 hour work done by 9am)
> 
> I'll keep you posted. LMK if any of these fit.


Give me a call on lake zurich and palatine.

Eric 224-698-snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

should i pull the trigger?

https://www.rigidindustries.com/category-s/135.htm

so close.....


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1377505 said:


> should i pull the trigger?
> 
> https://www.rigidindustries.com/category-s/135.htm
> 
> so close.....


Is that a strobe light


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nope.....


•20 degree flood pattern

•10 degree spot pattern

•Unbreakable Lexan Lens

•6061 Aluminum extrusion

•Durable UV Powdercoat Finish

•Sealed Water Proof Connector

•Plug and Play Wiring Harness with Switch

•9 - 36 VDC

•50,000+ hour life span

•Available in combo only

•Zero UV Emissions

•IP68 rating

•No Hot spots

•No Vibration or bouncing beams

•100% optically clear lens

•No Warm up, Instant on/off

Get More for less by Going GREEN!
Decrease your expenses and reduce your power consumption. Light is measured in Lumens per watt. How much light is produced for every watt of electricity used? Simply put, Rigid LED Lights eliminate the need for generators and reduce the drain on your battery compared to tradition lighting. With 10 years+ of redefining LED Lighting for the Power Sports Industries, Rigid Industries patented technologies and high performance products continue to raise the bar.

LED Lifetime - 50,000+ hours (yes thats correct 50,000+ hours!)
LEDs are solid state devices with no moving parts. Rigid LED Lights are able to withstand shock and vibration better than traditional Halogen, HID and Xenon lights. The expanded life of the LED means that theyll last for over 50,000 hour compared to Halogen and Xenon lights which typically last up to 1,000 and 5,000 hours respectively. Considering the extreme conditions in the marine environment, Rigid LEDs are the logical choice for all your lighting needs.

Tired of Changing Bulbs and Repairing Damaged Parts?
Rigid LED Lights are manufactured to withstand the harshest environments that mother nature can dish out. The LED Lights are made with only the finest marine grade materials available. Rigid Industries manufacturing process ensures LED Lights that are resistant to water penetration, shock and vibration. Touch them once, then sit back and admire the performance for the life of your boat. Everything should be this simple and enjoyable.

Crisp, Clear, Consistent Lights
As light bulbs age, their color consistency and brightness diminishes. New replacement bulbs will look noticeably different compared to the remaining bulbs. Customized LED binning ensures only the highest consistency of LED color and brightness for manufacturing of your Rigid LED products. Rigid LED Lights are turned on quickly and efficiently with little battery draw. HID and Xenon technologies quickly drain huge amounts current at start up in order to power the bulbs.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

You'll find away to break it lol

Buy the way what good would that light be ? 
The only way I would buy something like that would be to fix my plow but you have a brand new one..
Ask yourself do you really need it


----------



## let it snow!

dlcs;1377342 said:


> See thats the thing, I don't now how alot of the guys on here do it, with all the trucks sitting waiting for snow. the last few years were great but a bad year then what? I'm nervous already.


Where are you at in Sterling? I grew up in Shoreline Heights (by SVCC). I just moved from Oregon a few months ago to Sandwich/Somonauk area.


----------



## erkoehler

Is this beneficial in your real job?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1377531 said:


> Is this beneficial in your real job?


hell no......but i like it


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Have you guys seen this

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1377495#post1377495


----------



## dieseld

NorCal truck just put a load of Rigid products on their SEMA build trucks.


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1377533 said:


> hell no......but i like it


Will it fit the 2012 if that's really what your going to move to in the spring?

I think it would be cool, but I'd probably spend it on rear lighting. The Plow is going to block it if it ever snows.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1377538 said:


> Have you guys seen this
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1377495#post1377495


yeah, what about it???

and yes its a kid whos excited about snow and is young and eager


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1377544 said:


> Will it fit the 2012 if that's really what your going to move to in the spring?
> 
> I think it would be cool, but I'd probably spend it on rear lighting. The Plow is going to block it if it ever snows.


Yea, the 012's are out....no snow no 12...the old battle axe would flip out

It could be mounted on the head gear , my backrack, under rear bumper.....so tempted

My INS due next week, I could blow it on this instead.........NOT


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

good luck tomorrow Russ!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat u would love it. Them suckers are bright as hell. They make them from 2-60 inches. For the rear I would say go with amber for back up lights. I will have to dig up my old pictures of the one I had till some one stole while we went on a 4x4 trip in wi. I loved it. Now you made me want another one.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Okay tuesday is suppose to be 39 high and 35 low but the wind chill is going to be 29
If it were to rain tommarrow would we have snow due to the wind chill factor?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1377660 said:


> Pat u would love it. Them suckers are bright as hell. They make them from 2-60 inches. For the rear I would say go with amber for back up lights. I will have to dig up my old pictures of the one I had till some one stole while we went on a 4x4 trip in wi. I loved it. Now you made me want another one.


If we have white x-mas, I will order it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1377663 said:


> Okay tuesday is suppose to be 39 high and 35 low but the wind chill is going to be 29
> If it were to rain tommarrow would we have snow due to the wind chill factor?


Ahhhhhh, NO


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1377670 said:


> Ahhhhhh, NO


Awwwwww shhhhaccccssssss

Wishfull thinking


----------



## erkoehler

Negative, wind chill just sucks for us.


----------



## dlcs

I got to stop looking at weather sites. Its getting too depressing. Anybody know Terry Swails, the weather god? well his latest Facebook posts says he is now expecting below average snowfall for the season and above average temps. Basically no snow before Christmas. Looking back at what i billed out for December last year, almost makes me want to puke right now. Got too spoiled and these weather peopel talking it up so much.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wind chill could be 15 and if the air temp is 34, we will get rain. Wind chill don't mean d!ck.


----------



## erkoehler

Everyday that slips by is one day closer to spring and one less push I can bill or


----------



## AJ 502

Good morning. 
Just Read some sad news.
Anyone know who the kid was that died in the accident on the auger? 
Tim Pittas 26 from quality scapes.


----------



## brianbrich1

Is today still it russ?...if so good luck and best wishes for a healthy baby a recovery for the mrs....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1377926 said:


> Is today still it russ?...if so good luck and best wishes for a healthy baby a recovery for the mrs....


x2............


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well guys the little one is coming this morning. We go in at 930 so i will be out till about 12 I will but up a pic of my little baby when we are all done.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1377970 said:


> Well guys the little one is coming this morning. We go in at 930 so i will be out till about 12 I will but up a pic of my little baby when we are all done.


Good luck. Hope everyone comes out of there happy and healthy


----------



## erkoehler

Good luck!


----------



## Midwest Pond

cheers!!! ..... here's to you!


----------



## snowguys

Good luck russ


----------



## captshawn

GOOD LUCK to you and wife Russ....Today is actually my daughters sweet 16 birthday. She was born just after 2:00 pm 16 years ago.


----------



## snowguys

AJ 502;1377918 said:


> Good morning.
> Just Read some sad news.
> Anyone know who the kid was that died in the accident on the auger?
> Tim Pittas 26 from quality scapes.


sounds like he fell into the spreader?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I am giving the ok that if everyone wants to have a drink now go for it.


----------



## mikeitu7

snowguys;1378034 said:


> sounds like he fell into the spreader?


just saw that on the news.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

May GOD watch over you and your new family Russ, good luck andenjoy the moment


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Not much info about it, but I found a link for the Sun Times report. Not a good thing at all.
http://www.suntimes.com/news/metro/9411359-418/man-killed-after-falling-on-salt-spreading-tool.html#


----------



## WilliamOak

One of my good friends works for a company where that kid's best friend works, got the news yesterday. Terrible thing to happen especially at his fathers' company.


----------



## ultimate plow

He Graduated at my high school. What a shame. That could not of been a pretty sight.


----------



## Spucel

Good Luck Russ!!! Enjoy a cigar when its all over with.


----------



## ERWbuilders

A high of 52 tomarrow????? WTF????


----------



## buildinon

Talked to my buddy from NOAA about 20 mins ago.....

Me----
Any word of snow coming soon?

Him----
Not looking like any decent snows for the next 7-10 days and maybe not even a flake of snow!

So now we really need to do the snow dance or get really drunk and then the snow ill come!!!


----------



## dlcs

john dee still says 2-6" possible 12/20. Who knows though.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

buildinon;1378195 said:


> Talked to my buddy from NOAA about 20 mins ago.....
> 
> Me----
> Any word of snow coming soon?
> 
> Him----
> Not looking like any decent snows for the next 7-10 days and maybe not even a flake of snow!
> 
> So now we really need to do the snow dance or get really drunk and then the snow ill come!!!


I hate too but I'm gonna have to agree with your buddy. Its gonna cool down this weekend and than raise to the upper 30's to 40 for next week.


dlcs;1378197 said:


> john dee still says 2-6" possible 12/20. Who knows though.


I saw that too. Not much faith there. I think it will be to warm but it is 7 dys out, so anything can happen.


----------



## dlcs

One thing about John dee, he is pretty conservative with his forcasts. maybe nightime lows will support snow?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

In John Dee's Test Forecast he says, confidence is low. I hope by Thursday or Friday he changes that to say "likely".... Until than we continue to sit and wait.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok guys any word our new daddy Russ ???


----------



## dlcs

On NOAA's (moline office) Face Book page, I asked what the probability is for all snow on Monday. Here is their response..........

Good question. As of noon today, three of the six computer models we look at suggest a rain/snow mix. Two suggest rain and one indicates snow. A rain/snow mix is the current forecast for an event a week out. Is there a chance for just snow? The short answer is yes. However, it will depend on where the storm eventually tracks. We should have a better idea on precipitation type by next weekend

Right now looks like 50/50 for snow? LOL


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well guys I am a papa to a healthy baby girl. She is 7lbs 3oz 20 inches long. Born at 10.23 this morning. I will put up pics in a few. Both mom and baby are doing great.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

all most proud of myself, I did some quick looking..........feeling better now......


----------



## Spucel

R&R Yard Design;1378331 said:


> Well guys I am a papa to a healthy baby girl. She is 7lbs 3oz 20 inches long. Born at 10.23 this morning. I will put up pics in a few. Both mom and baby are doing great.


Congrats!!!:bluebounc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1378331 said:


> Well guys I am a papa to a healthy baby girl. She is 7lbs 3oz 20 inches long. Born at 10.23 this morning. I will put up pics in a few. Both mom and baby are doing great.


congrat's.....


----------



## Midwest Pond

congrats to you sir....


----------



## buildinon

*CONGRATS ON THE NEW BABY!!!* Now time to make some payup to be able to go to the  range to keep the boys away down the road :salute:


----------



## Spucel

Did someone talk about ??? A day at the shooting range and Buffalo Wild Wings always sounds like a good day to me!! prsport


----------



## affekonig

R&R Yard Design;1378331 said:


> Well guys I am a papa to a healthy baby girl. She is 7lbs 3oz 20 inches long. Born at 10.23 this morning. I will put up pics in a few. Both mom and baby are doing great.


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1378331 said:


> Well guys I am a papa to a healthy baby girl. She is 7lbs 3oz 20 inches long. Born at 10.23 this morning. I will put up pics in a few. Both mom and baby are doing great.


As a gift for you and the family, I offer this:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Congrats Russ...... Your life just became sooooo much. Gooder. So happy for you buddy!


Let's hope that will be snow Pat..... we really need it.... and Russ would love to have the quite time by than!


----------



## WilliamOak

Congrats on the baby! 


Anyone looking for a dump with or without plow? I got one that I dont need


----------



## DIRISHMAN

CONGRATS TO YOU RUSS AND THE MISSES ON YOUR NEW BUNDLE OF JOY:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok I know it was just the guesser but he did just say about a possible SNOW event for Next Week TUES


----------



## plow3232

Congrats on the baby. Now we need some snow to pay the bills.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

plow3232;1378447 said:


> Congrats on the baby. Now we need some snow to pay the bills.


Pat, was that snow? And when?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Congrats on the baby Russ....... I hope when you get her home she sleeps at leats aa couple of hours in the night.


----------



## erkoehler

Congrats on the baby. 


I'm not holding my breath for Tuesday. Still pretty far out in forecast.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1378331 said:


> Well guys I am a papa to a healthy baby girl. She is 7lbs 3oz 20 inches long. Born at 10.23 this morning. I will put up pics in a few. Both mom and baby are doing great.


That's great congrats. Glad everything went good. And thank god she's not 34in long and tan like Ron was hinting at lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1378464 said:


> That's great congrats. Glad everything went good. And thank god she's not 34in long and tan like Ron was hinting at lol


:laughing::laughing: I didnt want to mention that and ruin the wonderful day of a new Daddy


----------



## AJ 502

Congratulations Russ !!!!
You and your wife get the best wishes from Nicole and Me.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I was worried there for a little bit. I must have "gotten out of there" just in time!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1378451 said:


> Pat, was that snow? And when?


Yes, most of the main models are hitting on some snow.....it's still 5 days out and anything and evrything is still in play. I shouldnt have posted that just yet. I truely don't want to get everyones hopes up.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I hear ya. I was on my phone and havent seen any weather reports in a few days. Do you still have my cell number?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1378505 said:


> I hear ya. I was on my phone and havent seen any weather reports in a few days. Do you still have my cell number?


send me a text, I'm adding people as i type this. I lost all the info in my blackberry and i didnt hav u in my other phone


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i just got the pm


----------



## dlcs

Can you add me?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1378571 said:


> Can you add me?


sure, pm me your #


----------



## snowguys

Thanks fo the text


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pat it might just be easier to post it on here? With your guys from Artic and all of us, that's a lot of forwarding. Just trying to look out for you!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Congrat. R&R 
Has anyone seen this 
http://www.snowplownews.com/profile...BlogPost:11821&xgs=1&xg_source=msg_share_post


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1378625 said:


> Pat it might just be easier to post it on here? With your guys from Artic and all of us, that's a lot of forwarding. Just trying to look out for you!


Who forwards ? I call it like I see it, I besides it's one texted that I have set up in a group


----------



## dlcs

Congratulations Russ!!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## swtiih

congrats to you and mama.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well sorry.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

*New Baby*

Here is our little baby girl, Jillian Christine. The wife and I thank you for all your well wishes. Everyone's doing fine, they'll be coming home Friday.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;1378703 said:


> Here is our little baby girl, Jillian Christine. The wife and I thank you for all your well wishes. Everyone's doing fine, they'll be coming home Friday.


She's gorgeous Russ! Congrats. They are a lot of work but itsall wort it! Welcome to the club. I have three girls and two are twins.


----------



## dlcs

Awsome! She is a cutie. Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

She is a doll. You also have that new dad glow. Again, congrats, she is truely a princess!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Whats up with that hair-do........

Best of wishes, somedays I wish I had my own kids.


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

Congrats Russ! She is beautiful. Ruth and I can't wait to meet her. Tell mommy, Ruth and I send our love!


----------



## 01PStroke

Congrats on the baby!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Congrats russ she absolutley beautuful.rhonda and I wish your wife and new daughet a very merry christmass and a most blessed new year.Rhonda wants to know how much ya got her for x-mas and her b-day lol


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

R&R needs a shotgun now . To chase away the boys
Lol


----------



## PremierPlow

Congrats Russ. Cute kid you've got there. 

All the best


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1378888 said:


> R&R needs a shotgun now . To chase away the boys
> Lol


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## 01PStroke

Not currently in the market, but would I be crazy to drive to NJ to save just under $1700 after install on a plow? Or am I missing something here?
$5443 including install..
http://www.snowplowsnj.com/Western_IUTMVPP75_7__MVP_PLUS_Snow_Plow/p394841_1701392.aspx
$7111 after quoted $475 install
http://www.centralparts.com/Equipme...w-snowplows/western-75-mvp-plus-v-plow/19873/


----------



## Spucel

Call Delf's garage in Waukegon and get a quote from them. They were cheaper than anywhere else in IL that I could find. Tell them Scott Pucel sent you.


----------



## brianbrich1

I got a 8.5 mvp installed at regional truck in alsip for 5100 plus tax...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I installed mine by myself for free!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

If you shop around, you can find them cheaper then CPW. But for $1700, I would be installing myself. That's a lot of $$$ to install. Its pretty easy to do if you have a buddy or two.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well Accu-Weather has us on the outlook for "potenial snow" next week. That to me means it won't even be close. We all know Accu Weather will change it daily and that they have no idea what the he!! they are talking about. I guess I'm just depressed. I WANT SOME SNOW!


----------



## metallihockey88

Call up john at johns garage. Not sure where your at but he's in glenview. Great guy with real good prices.847 998 9557


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1378511 said:


> i just got the pm


Can I Give you my # for your forecast updates. I'm over in NW Indiana.


----------



## nevrnf

Congrats on the beautiful baby. I remember that day. ITs hard to believe it was 17 years ago already. Enjoy every moment that you can with her. She will be asking for the keys before you know it.


----------



## nevrnf

01pstroke check out our site sponsor Equipment specilists they have great pricing and shipping iw about 1/3 of the tax you will pay buying here.


----------



## the new boss 92

congrats russ, next what the hell is up with all this rain? 


think im going to order a set of shinny new headers for my truck and flowmaster today im getting bored and have money in my wallet!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Where is all the cold weather at now when we need it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

John Dee still has us down for 2-6 inches on the 20th. He has moved it north a bit. Lets hope it doesn't go farther and we get all rain.


----------



## 01PStroke

Yeah looks like there is more around here than CPW lol.. thanks for the responses guys. When it comes time, at least I know I won't HAVE to make a road trip unless I want to!


----------



## the new boss 92

well exhaust is ordered, truck will be ready to plow after that!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just need to change fluids. Baby and I are resting now.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1379410 said:


> Just need to change fluids. Baby and I are resting now.


Get as much rest and sleep as you can now. It will come to a sudden end, Friday when you all get home.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1379126 said:


> Call up john at johns garage. Not sure where your at but he's in glenview. Great guy with real good prices.847 998 9557


Call chico's in Wis just over the border by about 10 minutes talk to Mike 1-262-878-2096 tell him Dennis Mac sent ya, Nice guy and real down to earth no BS


----------



## brianbrich1

Changing fluids must be the new code words for changing diapers now


----------



## brianbrich1

If my recall is any good thats very frequent with the babies..


----------



## erkoehler

Well we are over 1" of rain....


----------



## WilliamOak

This whole liquid snow thing sucks


----------



## kevlars

We got at least 2 inches on the west side of the state by Iowa! Would have been a lot of snow. 

Kevlars


----------



## ajcoop20

ugh, coulda been 10 or more inches, mother nature is being a real wh*re this year.


----------



## swtiih

middle of december and 54* outside.


----------



## yamaguy

WilliamOak;1375104 said:


> Both trucks are finally 100% ready. Would have managed for the past coupe weeks but had a few odds and ends to tie up..


Man, My old plow makes that Chevy look good (if that's possible)!!! payup


----------



## erkoehler

11:30 and the temp is 54.....


----------



## the new boss 92

this weather sucks, new exhaust will be on the rig friday and i will be awaiting the snow!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's snow out guys. 






In some town just not ours. Lol


----------



## buildinon

I am sure all of you by now have heard about the accident at Quality Scapes. Here is a more informed article of what happened that was posted here on the site, and has wake and funeral information. Don't know if anyone is planning on going to the wake to show respect for another person in the industry or not but it is Thursday night in Algonquin

http://www.nwherald.com/2011/12/13/l...ident/ag7m74v/

There is also a page on here in the commercial section...people are asking if he was a member or if Qaulity Scapes, does anyone know?


----------



## AJ 502

buildinon;1380307 said:


> I am sure all of you by now have heard about the accident at Quality Scapes. Here is a more informed article of what happened that was posted here on the site, and has wake and funeral information. Don't know if anyone is planning on going to the wake to show respect for another person in the industry or not but it is Thursday night in Algonquin
> 
> http://www.nwherald.com/2011/12/13/l...ident/ag7m74v/
> 
> There is also a page on here in the commercial section...people are asking if he was a member or if Qaulity Scapes, does anyone know?


It is a Family Company.
His Father Owns it.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

WOW that sucks sorry to hear


----------



## Bird21

54 and Rain! Hello Spring!!


----------



## dheavychevy38

My wife and a few of my friends new him. Said he was a really nice guy.


----------



## snowguys

what a sad thing maybe they will put a plow escort together for the funeral


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I say that any plow guys that go it should be a full light escort


----------



## snowguys

yea thats what i was thinking but it was this morning i guess alittle to late


----------



## dlcs

R&R Yard Design;1380486 said:


> I say that any plow guys that go it should be a full light escort


I didn't know the guy but I would have came up. What a way to go, prayers are with the family.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's tonight from the looks of it.


----------



## dlcs

The article says that his funeral is tomorrow.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

The wake is tonight and service is tomorrow. Guys lets show some respect to the family and try to make and do a full escort for him.


----------



## Midwest Pond

anyone see John Dee's latest graphic?

.


----------



## dlcs

Midwest Pond;1380538 said:


> anyone see John Dee's latest graphic?
> 
> .


Yes I did, trying to forget about it.....lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1380538 said:


> anyone see John Dee's latest graphic?
> 
> .


Yes. He is posting less every day. By next week it will be off the map all together.:crying:


----------



## stroker79

AJ 502;1380312 said:


> It is a Family Company.
> His Father Owns it.


Wow that's terrible!


----------



## dheavychevy38

I think his dads the one who found him also. Thats a terrible thing.


----------



## buildinon

I think that is a great idea about the whole plow escort, someone should try and make a thread on the main pages and see if they can get people intrested. I would, but just don't have time today. I am planning on going tonight. Is anyone else, just to show respect to the family.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Tell you guys if things keep going like this guys are going to be selling their stuff. 
I just might be one of them"...................

Need some dame snow already


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Anyone in the bourbannis area able to pick up an extra residential? Let me know if you're intrested.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Guys let's make this happen. Dennis can I ask you to put up a post in BOLD on the main page. Let's get as may guys as we can to make his dad and mom proud. Let's light the street up guys.


----------



## Mark13

Being a cripple I don't have much of anything going on for a few more weeks. I would be able to make it tomorrow morning for an escort if we get something together.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yes i wiil post somthing on here Russ


----------



## Midwest Pond

The NHL, McDonalds and Nike made a documentary and my advertising is all over it..... @1:55 and on






sweet to see it


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I just read about pitta. May he R.I.P. 
Are we getting something together


----------



## snowguys

it looks like it would be a 10 mile escort


----------



## snowguys

x2 what ross said about starting a page and seeing who is down to come i have 3 trucks that could make it just have to call drivers and see if they can make it


----------



## the new boss 92

not even a lick of anything in the 15 day forcast, plow might be going up for sale soon. BS!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok guys I have Just Posted a New Thread in our weather Section in honor of fellow PLOWER 

TIMOTHY PITTA 26 of QualityScapes Landscaping

Son of the Owner Of QUALITY Scapes landscaping and Plow Service

Any and all who can Attend
will be appriciated in our Show Of Support


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I was bored I just went through all my records for the 1500. This truck costed me over $30k with all the repairs and upgrades and plow equipment


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Why would you spend that much on a Damn 1500


----------



## littlebass

This will be our first December without any plowable snow in our 16 years of business !!!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Mark are you at the wake.


----------



## snowguys

I'll say 10,000 in plow ad spreader and that high but 20,000 to fix wow


----------



## captshawn

Sometimes I think things are said for the attention factor. And it has a Meyer plow on the front for that money.


----------



## GMC99

I could see putting that kind of money into a nice diesel, but a 1500 series truck? Ive plowed with a 1500 ram, and there a joke. And on top of that, no one will ever want to buy that truck, nobody who has a clue will buy a 1500 with a vbox... Stop posting stuff like that RJS, your just making yourself look more and more mentally challenged then you already have.


----------



## Mark13

R&R Yard Design;1381027 said:


> Mark are you at the wake.


No, I'm at home.


----------



## 01PStroke

Anyone work with these guys?

Looks like I'm in the shoveling business this year.

http://readysnowplow.com/


----------



## dieselss

On the bright side of things, maybe this drought will finally put the low ballers, and the "wanna bees" out of business. Or we could only hope.-----
so this brings up a question or 3.
if the account you had and the low ballers got it from you and they cant do it b/c they lost there trucks what would you do if the account calls you back?
1) say you cant do it now b/c you have a full plate?
2) say you will do it for what they used to pay you?
3) say you will take it for more than what they used to pay b/c its a late in the season contract?
just been thinking about this since i read it and was wondering what others would do/say
thanks


----------



## GMC99

dieselss;1381081 said:


> On the bright side of things, maybe this drought will finally put the low ballers, and the "wanna bees" out of business. Or we could only hope.-----
> so this brings up a question or 3.
> if the account you had and the low ballers got it from you and they cant do it b/c they lost there trucks what would you do if the account calls you back?
> 1) say you cant do it now b/c you have a full plate?
> 2) say you will do it for what they used to pay you?
> 3) say you will take it for more than what they used to pay b/c its a late in the season contract?
> just been thinking about this since i read it and was wondering what others would do/say
> thanks


This has happened numerous times over the past few years, we gained a bunch of accounts back this year that we had lost last year to low ballers, who then could not deal with the blizzard last year... All of the accounts that had called during the blizzard, and needed service right away were put on an hourly pay rate... After that they were charged what we would normally charge them. We couldnt service the accounts for the money the low ballers were doing them for. But were talking about bigger commercial contracts, smaller lots would prob be a different story, I personally dont think I would bail someone out, and do it for the same price as the low baller.. People have to understand sometimes, that they get what they pay for.


----------



## dieselss

Oh no don't bail them out for the lowballers price, but I hues maybe make them pay for it so to speak ?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I bought a 97 Chevy for 5000 and have only put tires on it since I got it two years ago. 
I would lose the 1500 and get a bigger truck


----------



## ERWbuilders

Call service magic too...hes listed on there as well lol...and BBB


----------



## erkoehler

Who's going to make it tomorrow morning?


----------



## swtiih

Guys this same bantering was going on last year at this time and the moderators warned us it to stop.
It didn't and the thread got shut down.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I want to sell my f250 with everything on it first $30,001 takes it. Lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R Yard Design;1381340 said:


> I want to sell my f250 with everything on it first $30,001 takes it. Lol


lol ill give you 30002 if you hold it for me


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R Yard Design;1381340 said:


> I want to sell my f250 with everything on it first $30,001 takes it. Lol


or ill trade you a 96 ranger with 40000 worth of tires installed within the past 10 years :laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok guys enought bantering

russ and my self just got back from the wake for our fellow plower

tim pittas of qualityscapes landscaping

his funneral well be at the church in huntley,il

place :::st mary church

location: Huntley ,il

address: 10307 dundee rd .......also was told located on kruetzer rd and dundee i guess per the funneral director

time; is 9:30 meeting and then mass at 10:30 THEN to burial at
dundee township east cemmetary

then to refreshments after words

church ## is 847-669-3137 just in case anyone needs it

plow and spreaders can be on or off.. No need to take off if already on...

most of all parents said to us they would be honored if we all as agroup attened in tim's honor. And would be proud to have us there

per his parents thank you

any questions feel free to call me


----------



## GMC99

Anybody have any updates on next weeks systems?? Or lack there of


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No snow next week just rain.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I need some gas


----------



## DIRISHMAN

VERY NICE RIDE AND WISH I HAD IT GOOD LUCK WITH IT HOPE IT IS ABLE TO GET DIRTY WITH ALL OF THE SNOW WE HAVE :laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

so hows this parade going? what time and what more info where we all meeting up?


----------



## mikeitu7

This is not a v plow but it does have HID lights. And it is Hybird.


----------



## Bird21

Snow would be equal to Prozac right about now!!!


----------



## AJ 502

R&R gets dibs on the New Thread Title and Ownership.


----------



## AJ 502

Should just unlock the last Locked thread. lol.


----------



## buildinon

I would never put that much money into a truck that old. About 2 months ago I picked up a 1996 Dodge Ram 2500 long bed with a 2 year old 7'-6" BOSS Poly on it for $5000 and the guy had just put new tires on it, cat conveter and other stuff w/ 140k miles oh and a trans w/ only 6k miles and warranty still...only reason I bought it was to use as a back up this season then in the spring take the plow off dump the truck for 2k or so and put the plow on a newer 3/4 ton...lol...the plow alone was worth it to me and to get atleast one season of back-up out of it.


----------



## plow3232

ERWbuilders;1381388 said:


> so hows this parade going? what time and what more info where we all meeting up?


x2 I don't wanna show up and be the only one.


----------



## erkoehler

plow3232;1381499 said:


> x2 I don't wanna show up and be the only one.


Check the other thread. I think we are closing in on 6-10 trucks.

Irish & Russ
Collin
Mark
Vaughn Schultz (multiple trucks? )
Eric - should be able to make it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy $h!t, did I have a lot of reading this morning. All I can say is "Stupid is, as stupid does".. 


Please snap a few pics of this mornings procession. I can't get out of work. Drive safe fella's!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Had some built up snow flurries on the truck this morning. I almost thought it felt like winter, but obviously I am wrong. Its still spring, according to the weather reports


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well first of all Good Morning to you guys. no more stupid reading 

Sully did you say you had snow on your truck trhis morning??
must be the luck of the IRISH:laughing:


----------



## Midwest Pond

morning all


very nice thing you guys are doing at the funeral..... I'd go, but I would probably have to have a tow truck pull my truck through the procession with lights on

.


----------



## GMC99

Any insight on this? Possible salt run tonight???


----------



## SnowMatt13

I hope so, trucks have too much dust on them...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Believe it or not, I am hearing a possible salt run tonight. Up to .5 possible tonight. North burbs will have the best chance. I will post more later as I hear more and look at some models.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1381808 said:


> Believe it or not, I am hearing a possible salt run tonight. Up to .5 possible tonight. North burbs will have the best chance. I will post more later as I hear more and look at some models.


I heard the same thing for us, here by the Mississippi.


----------



## the new boss 92

snow dance:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## buildinon

We actually got a salt run out last night...one of out clients had a stand pipe break outside (due to a genius managing to hit it with a fork lift and push throgh it, would of been funny to see happen) and freeze up in their parking lot. Used the skid to break it up and then put calcium down for safety...nice lil' practice run. 

Didn't get to make it out this morning for the funeral, did anyone get to go?


----------



## erkoehler

buildinon;1381934 said:


> We actually got a salt run out last night...one of out clients had a stand pipe break outside (due to a genius managing to hit it with a fork lift and push throgh it, would of been funny to see happen) and freeze up in their parking lot. Used the skid to break it up and then put calcium down for safety...nice lil' practice run.
> 
> Didn't get to make it out this morning for the funeral, did anyone get to go?


There were 15+ trucks that made it this morning.


----------



## WilliamOak

It was a pretty cool sight


----------



## snowguys

Yea it was nice....A BIG THANKS TO DENNIS AND RUSS for putting it together


----------



## snowguys

here is some pics of the guys that showed up


----------



## Midwest Pond

kuddos to you guys..... very nice showing, what a great gesture


----------



## DIRISHMAN

First of all I want to again thank everyone that was able to show up to the Funneral.This what plowsite and plow guys are for. This was Greatly appriciated from his Family EXSPECIALY HIS FATHER AND MOTHER WHOM WERE ABSOLUTLEY AMAZED AT THE SHOW OF SUPPORT FOR THERE FAMILY IN THERE TIME OF NEED. ALL I CAN SAY IS WAY TO GO GUYS. WE DID THEM PROUD Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

obvious pictures speak loader than words. I have a video of us all entering the cemmetary but don't realy know how to up load it to here any help would be appriciated it is on my phone htc her???? 


Oh yah It was nice meeting all of you for the first time on such an unfortunate time.

But anyway dont forget for all of you to PM me with all of your info for me to send it to Tims father MR Pittas since he wanted it


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1382015 said:


> obvious pictures speak loader than words. I have a video of us all entering the cemmetary but don't realy know how to up load it to here any help would be appriciated it is on my phone htc her????


Upload it to YouTube first and then post a link here.

.,


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok nick will try it never don this before. but thanks we had 15 + trucks for this showing


----------



## snowguys

Dennis see if you can send me the video via text i think you still have my number if not i sent you a pm with it i'll be at work for about 15 more mins if you can send it if now or i'll do it when i get home


----------



## stroker79

That's awesome the amt of support you guys brought. I actually tried to make it out but other plans dictated otherwise. 

Now where is the damn snow? I at least want to drive through it!!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;1382057 said:


> That's awesome the amt of support you guys brought. I actually tried to make it out but other plans dictated otherwise.
> 
> Now where is the damn snow? I at least want to drive through it!!!!!!


January 10-17 I'll be at the boat show.....want to run my F-250 if we get snow? It will be working accounts around Roselle, Bloomingdale, Glendale Heights. Thanks!


----------



## affekonig

Wish I could have gone, but I'm glad it worked out. Good work


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Any updates on tonight? Skilling mentioned 1''. DTN still states a 1/4" Even my snow storms have the Irish curse, and I'm not even Irish!!!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mike I was just looking into tonigh'ts little clipper heading our way. I'm thinking a salt run tomorrow morning. It should be here around 3 to 5am. I will look at it after dinner. Pat, a.k.a. olddog, or I will post a little later.


----------



## snowguys

Yea I herd a salt run for late late tonight


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea we shall see.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I'LL be up watchin with the peeper's


----------



## ultimate plow

Gettin all my balljoints replaced so I couldnt make it. I was upset I couldnt make it. Salt run 2nite


----------



## DIRISHMAN

No Problem At Least your all set for the SNOW:laughing: Better put your wings on the plow looks like a whopper of a storm .08 of Snow?:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'll take that .8 inches. We all will. If we do get that much, I'll actually have to plow. That would be soooooo nice. Dennis I got your message and I have no idea how to do it. I don't even know how to post pictures on here. That's why Sully and Pat do it for me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

3 days without Internet, TV and home phone sucked......not that I even use the home phone or ever would, but she wouldn't stop complaining.


Anyways whats the good word, I wished I was able to attend the event. Normally I could have left work, but its been a very busy week for us. Anyone ever plow a ZOO?? Kidding, don't answer that one


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I got the joke! I am seeing a little growth to our clipper system. Still gonna be less than an inch but looks better now than it did 2 hours ago. With that said, I am agreeing with Tommy Skilling on this one and calling for 1/2 inch to 1 inch. Might be a few spots with a little more. I "guessin" it to start around 3am.


----------



## snowguys

I just got the go head to start salting at 4am


----------



## 1olddogtwo

everyone ready?









WELL this looks to be the biggest event of the season!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, thats a old map of the beginning of the 20in event last Feb.

Nothing is sparking my interest at the moment for next week, the model's keep flipping and I've never try guessing a system with this weather pattern were in.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

As far as plowin a zoo, Yes Pat 63rd and halsted ahahaha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree, next week is way to up in the air. Might get rain with both systems? Tonight might be our best chance to get out and play. So sad.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I tell ya jan were gonna get smacked


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

did you guys figure out the video yet.. i could get it on here if you could get it to me..

on a side note, it was nice to meet a few new faces today..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey bryan I 've tried everything that I know how to due and still nothing If ya want give me a call. I am kinda at a loss of what i can and can not due with this. thanks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK GUYS I Need everyone that was at the Funneral to day to PM me there info for a LIST
Name, Address. Company name, Phone, City town and Zip So I can Forward this To MR PITTASm Whom asked Me to this .. Thank You Very Much Guys


----------



## bigplowguy

I want to thank all of you that were able to make it out today for the funeral. As the head of snow operations for Qualityscapes where Tim worked I wanted to let you all know how deeply you touched his family and friends. While talking with his relatives and friends at the meal afterwards they wanted to know how we organized you guys to be there. When I would tell them that you were all people that we had never met and that you were just great people doing a great thing for one of there fallen they couldn't believe it. So I would like to thank all of you that came out again and for all of the kind words on here as well. I wish all of you a SAFE and snow filled winter season. 

May God bless you all. 
Howard


----------



## Spucel

DIRISHMAN;1382335 said:


> As far as plowin a zoo, Yes Pat 63rd and halsted ahahaha


HAHA :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Spucel

bigplowguy;1382450 said:


> I want to thank all of you that were able to make it out today for the funeral. As the head of snow operations for Qualityscapes where Tim worked I wanted to let you all know how deeply you touched his family and friends. While talking with his relatives and friends at the meal afterwards they wanted to know how we organized you guys to be there. When I would tell them that you were all people that we had never met and that you were just great people doing a great thing for one of there fallen they couldn't believe it. So I would like to thank all of you that came out again and for all of the kind words on here as well. I wish all of you a SAFE and snow filled winter season.
> 
> May God bless you all.
> Howard


ussmileyflag:salute: RIP


----------



## Spucel

So I bought a NEW Western 1000 hitch mount salter for my truck. Used it for 3 hours last week tossing some salt and thought I would grease it up a little to stay on top of it. Planned on doing the zerk on the bottom of the spinner disk and the one under the motor cover after each event. I put the grease hose on the zerk underneath the spinner dish, pumped some grease into it, took it off and saw the zerk inside the grease hose. It sheared right off at the bearing flange. After I launched the greaser against the wall, screamed and sweared a few times I took a look a little closer. Tried to thread it back in but that was a no go. So do I need a new bearing flange or can I just put a new zerk in there? I've never taken it off so any advice would be fantastic! Ill toss a link below with a picture of where the problem is at.

http://www.plowpartsdirect.com/spreader-parts/western/tailgate-spreaders/western-bearing.html

Thanks guys


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You can get the treads out with a little screw driver.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Tim was a long lost brother to all of us, even though not many of the guys knew him, but that is what we are here for. We wanted to show our respect for his mom, dad, brother, sister, and everyone that was there. 
We as plowers and landscapers are a very large family that is there for each other. 
If there is anything, anything at all, for you or his family please let me or anyone know we would help in any way we can.


----------



## Spucel

R&R Yard Design;1382475 said:


> You can get the treads out with a little screw driver.


If I take the flange off will anything fall out? Sounds stupid but Ive never done it before and I dont want to be the clown with 4 parts laying in my lap. :realmad:

Hows the little one doing???


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It should be fine. Can you take a pic


----------



## Spucel

Overall....










Closeup....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

get an easy out/bolt extractor and take the broken piece out...should be easy.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1382507 said:


> get an easy out/bolt extractor and take the broken piece out...should be easy.


yes and try to find a 45 degree Zerk so that it does not interfear with that shaft


----------



## Mark13

Here's the only 2 pictures I have on my phone. Can't see to great from the view in my truck, quite a few trucks. There was only 2 not pictured because they were in front of me.


----------



## AJ 502

Nice...
Very Endearing for those that made it out.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK guys i have the video finaly but it came out sideways but I guess it will have to do for now till i can figure out if i can rotate the picture


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok guys got the video uploaded to youtube but the video is sideways sorry.


----------



## snowguys

Anyone getting any snow yet?


----------



## captshawn

Very light flurries here in Winthrop Harbor. Nothing on the ground yet.


----------



## buildinon

Nothing even coming down here in Buffalo Grove yet :crying: or from what one of my guys just told me on the phone in the city as well :realmad: LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW :redbounce:redbounce


----------



## WilliamOak

Very fine light snow in cary


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's not going to add to much at all.


----------



## buildinon

:realmad: IT'S MY SNOW payup AND I WANT IT :yow!: NOW


----------



## buildinon

So I posted that from my laptop in the "mancave" walk upstairs head hung low because there's no snow look outside and low and behold...its snowing!!! The guessers may have been right after all...time to get dressed cause its sticking run outside and do a. Happy dance


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's not going to add to much at all.


----------



## brianbrich1

No snow here....


----------



## brianbrich1

Nice job on the support for the funeral..


----------



## mikeitu7

Light snow, quick salt run.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snowing out here in New Lenox. My street and driveway are covered. Time to make some coffee and get out there!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The cars here have a covering streets are black Could be worst I'm just looking out the window


----------



## highmark923

Streets have light dusting here in McHenry.


----------



## metallihockey88

Ahhh nothing like working til 1am on an emergency call then having to finish up another job at 530 to be on site by 8 to supervise a watermain break repair. Being on call blows. Rather be plowing lol


----------



## metallihockey88

Bout 1/4in on the ground and comin doin pretty good with little fine flakes still. Looks like a go for all you salt guys


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Picking up here. Bigger flakes and coming down at a good rate. Time to go!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How is it near Tinley and oak forest.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I will let you know soon.


----------



## brianbrich1

Salt run starts...


----------



## Bartlett_2

Holy salt run batman! Didn't see this coming...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone have any bulk salt near Mokena. Im out and just got a call to salt some extra lots?


----------



## NW Snow Removal

I have bulk in bridgeview. We are getting calls for extras too. I should be able to call most of the people that PMd me earlier this week. these surprise snows(that aren't forecasted for days ahead) are the best. Combine that with christmas parties last night and you have a ton of no shows by people that dont make snow removal a priority.


----------



## Spucel

Good amount in homer glen!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

NW can u call me. 708-372 seven 4 two two


----------



## metallihockey88

Wow it is still comin down and big flakes now. Closing in on an inch north of the city if this keeps up but temps rising fast.31 now


----------



## plow3232

metallihockey88;1382715 said:


> Wow it is still comin down and big flakes now. Closing in on an inch north of the city if this keeps up but temps rising fast.31 now


same thing here in O'hare, for sure we'll get an inch. I'm plowing and salting today. ohh yeahh, about time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo




----------



## Spucel

1olddogtwo;1382724 said:


>


:laughing:Haha Todd always find the intellegent ones!Thumbs Up:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

DIRISHMAN;1382555 said:


> ok guys got the video uploaded to youtube but the video is sideways sorry.


you guys did good, really wish i could have made it, R.I.P TIM


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks Sully.... You don't know it but I just washed down the truck in your shop. Full salt run and even got to drop the plow in a few spots. Now home to hang with my daughter!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Spucel;1382727 said:


> :laughing:Haha Todd always find the intellegent ones!Thumbs Up:laughing:


Todd's a good guy, he always comes out to flim us. We talked last year and he wanted to do a ride along for the blizzard but he got hurt.






I even flimed him doing a segment for the morning snow


----------



## GMC99

Nice little surprise! Ready for some more, whens the next one??


----------



## the new boss 92

i just want a plowable event damn it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

still on the fence about tuesday.


----------



## dieselss

got about 1/4 down south of ya'll. nice salting run for everyone. just had to shovel a little before cc the sidewalks. thanks for the snow dancing everyone!!!!


----------



## Bird21

Anyone want a f250 4x4 1998 168k. No plow!! 1750.00 email [email protected]. 
Service body rough. Email me for pic


----------



## Bird21

Sorry it's a 1997


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Email sent


----------



## Bartlett_2

Went out to salt, and by the time I hit my first lot, big flakes were coming down, so I got to drop the plow. Got to push & salt all my 1" lots, and there were actually piles of snow when I was done, lol. :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## the new boss 92

picked up another driveway today on my street.


----------



## PremierPlow

Not what I'd call a storm, but... I got to plow about 1/2 my route. Lake Geneva had about 2" in the shade. 

First push in the books. Now for a real one...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Bird can you send some pic. russdoszak at yahoo.com. thanks


----------



## Spucel

Bartlett_2;1382885 said:


> Went out to salt, and by the time I hit my first lot, big flakes were coming down, so I got to drop the plow. Got to push & salt all my 1" lots, and there were actually piles of snow when I was done, lol. :bluebounc:bluebounc


What do piles of snow look like???:realmad:


----------



## erkoehler

How's Tuesday looking?


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;1383230 said:


> How's Tuesday looking?


i dont know, my sister just told me at dinner it suppose to snow tuesday through some weather alert thing she has.

oldogg shall know


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the new boss 92;1383231 said:


> i dont know, my sister just told me at dinner it suppose to snow tuesday through some weather alert thing she has.
> 
> oldogg shall know


I haven't looked since this AM, been to damn depressing

I will later when I get home


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well fyi ground in and around where I live is or should i say wet an some small areas of water are frozen and turned to ice.My parking lot is starting to begin to freeze back right now just was outside in Tinley Park


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm in tinley too.....LoL


----------



## erkoehler

Just checked my sites and did two bids.....all good!


----------



## dlcs

Strange snow this morning. Not quite a inch here but just to my north around Freeport, i heard they had 4 inches. Got to love that kind of surprise.


----------



## highmark923

4 resi's done today in northern mchenry county. Salt and plow. About an inch of snow.


----------



## AJ 502

dlcs;1383346 said:


> Strange snow this morning. Not quite a inch here but just to my north around Freeport, i heard they had 4 inches. Got to love that kind of surprise.


Funny you mention Freeport.
My Buddy was out there pouring sidewalk and after everything was flooded.
No Sewer, so the streets were flooded.
Crazy an engineer would approve this.

Wow Some Crazy ICE Build Up For You Guys Over This Winter


----------



## Bird21

Work all Fall fine tuning the whole operation, only to play the sit and wait game.

Still planting trees, pouring concrete, dirt work. This is December Right???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Blizzard For Texas , nothing for us ..... Wtf


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well we don't need a blizzard, but maybe something more here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I shouldn't say nothing. It looks week and still south as it crosses the miss river


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Maybe in 1-2 in along 88 and south. Its something anyways


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'd take that. I'm worried it will be to warm. Temps aren't going to be in our favor.


----------



## erkoehler

2" over the area would be a dream!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ground level maybe A bit above but a cold layer of air of deep cold air may support snow

Yes wet heavy fun stuff.


----------



## erkoehler

Anything out around christmas still?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea and something around the 30 th too


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Without a doubt, Pat you are more accurate than the guesser on Channel 5. With that said, she is so much easier on the eyes. Don't get me wrong, your a good looking man but she makes me feel all warm in my pants!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1383701 said:


> Without a doubt, Pat you are more accurate than the guesser on Channel 5. With that said, she is so much easier on the eyes. Don't get me wrong, your a good looking man but she makes me feel all warm in my pants!


Nice. I will admit I'm a bit jealous, u being 2 foot taller then the avg man, u get the snow first


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1383703 said:


> Nice. I will admit I'm a bit jealous, u being 2 foot taller then the avg man, u get the snow first


Hahaaha. That was great.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well I'm on my way to breakfast with Santa, with my daughter. I think I'm gonna sit on his lap first and ask for some snow. I sure hope he doesn't ask if I've been good? We all know the answer to that!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1383703 said:


> Nice. I will admit I'm a bit jealous, u being 2 foot taller then the avg man, u get the snow first


Nice one!


SullivanSeptic;1383704 said:


> Hahaaha. That was great.


What are you laughing at? 6'4" isn't to far away from me!:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

You boys play nice!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We always do. Well sometimes Sully likes it a little rough...... Who am I kidding? So do I!


----------



## erkoehler

Sully, you around later this afternoon? I'll be down that way, I could pickup those parts.


----------



## the new boss 92

good thing i hooked up the plow last night, something is drawing really hard on my truck. gotts figure it out in a few!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What a crappy day. 


I think I will wash my truck, rake the yard, clean the gutters after I pick up some sun lotion


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Gonna pick up doggy poo. Now that will be fun!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Got the inlaws over. Have to replace the thermostat in the wifes tahoe. And fill are the fluids.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Push Your problem is you are looking to sit on the wrong HO HO HO :laughing: Hope your not Bringin the Little ones There......


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1383839 said:


> What a crappy day.
> 
> I think I will wash my truck, rake the yard, clean the gutters after I pick up some sun lotion


I think I got ya beat,,just went out to do some work on the truck,,heard a strange noise. Looked around and saw 2 of my neighbors cutting there grass!!!!!!!! :laughing:


----------



## Bartlett_2

Anyone interested in a resi in Lombard, highland & 38, PM me.


----------



## the new boss 92

dieselss;1383990 said:


> I think I got ya beat,,just went out to do some work on the truck,,heard a strange noise. Looked around and saw 2 of my neighbors cutting there grass!!!!!!!! :laughing:


now that right there is some good shytussmileyflag


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Why did I waste my time watching the bears.


----------



## GMC99

Looks like the National Weather Service changed tuesday back to all rain! :realmad:


----------



## dlcs

Looks like freezing rain, sneet, snow, sleet, and rain for us Tuesday-Wednesday. Going to be messy.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Get the salt ready for Tuesday frz rain.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If we get a salt run this week, we should be happy.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1384129 said:


> If we get a salt run this week, we should be happy.


No not realy Freezin rain absolutley SUCKS.would rather have 12inch of snow than that


----------



## dlcs

DIRISHMAN;1384130 said:


> No not realy Freezin rain absolutley SUCKS.would rather have 12inch of snow than that


I hear ya, but looks like several salt runs are in order the first part of the week. But that is if we get 2 days of crappy sleet and freezing rains. Praying for snow!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Guys I'm not seeing any salts or plows from now till Christmas. We will see rain from Tuesdays storm and maybe flurries or a snow shower Friday. I hope olddog is seeing something I'm not? Pat, your turn.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I guess this now hooking more to the north after reading these post. Anything is possible with this event I guess.
The low was forecasted to go just north Of Indy Any fat north or closer to
Chicago puts us in for a possible Icy if the layer of cold stays in place I will look later.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Just washed and detailed the truck. Now wathcing the Fox Winter Weather speacial. Basically they are back tracking on all their predictions.


----------



## Spucel

Hambrick & Co.;1384220 said:


> Just washed and detailed the truck. Now wathcing the Fox Winter Weather speacial. Basically they are back tracking on all their predictions.


You forgot to do mine......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Spucel;1384237 said:


> You forgot to do mine......


Yeah I don't think it works like that buddy. Try again.....


----------



## Spucel

Hambrick & Co.;1384250 said:


> Yeah I don't think it works like that buddy. Try again.....


Wait...your the boss so I'm supposed to take care of yours! Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Typical ILLINOIS thing alll ways back trackin on what is said:laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Spucel;1384261 said:


> Wait...your the boss so I'm supposed to take care of yours! Thumbs Up


I'll drop it off at the fire house next time you're working. Maybe you can figure out why my plow headlights don't work for me. Had it all apart today and I got nothin.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1384262 said:


> Typical ILLINOIS thing alll ways back trackin on what is said:laughing:


No, no....... What I had meant was............


----------



## Spucel

DIRISHMAN;1384262 said:


> Typical ILLINOIS thing alll ways back trackin on what is said:laughing:


HAHA!



Hambrick & Co.;1384282 said:


> I'll drop it off at the fire house next time you're working. Maybe you can figure out why my plow headlights don't work for me. Had it all apart today and I got nothin.


Swing it by on Wednesday...making a difference from 0800-0800! :laughing: I need to take the old ladies to work soon and give it a good wash/wax/detail.



Hambrick & Co.;1384283 said:


> No, no....... What I had meant was............


Sounds like an Illinois Politician! :realmad:


----------



## Dissociative

What do you guys think is fair to pay a driver to drive your truck?? 
Give me some feedback....this would be a CASH thing...no 10-99 bullchit

feel free to email me to keep private...

[email protected]


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Swing it by on Wednesday...making a difference from 0800-0800! :laughing: I need to take the old ladies to work soon and give it a good wash/wax/detail.

haha thats funny. Everytime I call you you're taking a "Safety Nap" But then again I'm just another jealous cop who stood in the wrong line for applications....... 

I have to work during the day but will stop by later on Wednesday if you're not sleeping.


----------



## the new boss 92

Dissociative;1384308 said:


> What do you guys think is fair to pay a driver to drive your truck??
> Give me some feedback....this would be a CASH thing...no 10-99 bullchit


im getting 25 in out back up truck for the guy that i work for. i have hear anywhere between like 15 and 20.im getting paid a really good end of the scale.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well if it's a little Mehican 3.50hr with 2 chovels

And if your a Dirt Rotten Copper 10.50 plus all the Donuts and Dunkin Coffee:laughing:

And if he is A brave loyal Firefighter 30.00 an hr cause if not I'll Hose it down and leave it Wet to freeze:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Dissociative;1384308 said:


> What do you guys think is fair to pay a driver to drive your truck??
> Give me some feedback....this would be a CASH thing...no 10-99 bullchit
> 
> feel free to email me to keep private...
> 
> [email protected]


Cash deal, no nothing, I pay my #1 driver $30 bucks per hour to drive one of my rigs. Very high? He!! yes it is. He is more of a foreman and I never have to worry about his work. Plus he owns a body shop, so if it hurts it, he fixes it!

Years ago, put it this way, I was driving a 1984 Chevy Suburban, I was making $25 bucks per hour working for a pretty big company. Cash deal.

I, like New Boss said, think the going rate is about $20ish per hour.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1384388 said:


> Cash deal, no nothing, I pay my #1 driver $30 bucks per hour to drive one of my rigs. Very high? He!! yes it is. He is more of a foreman and I never have to worry about his work. Plus he owns a body shop, so if it hurts it, he fixes it!
> 
> Years ago, put it this way, I was driving a 1984 Chevy Suburban, I was making $25 bucks per hour working for a pretty big company. Cash deal.
> 
> I, like New Boss said, think the going rate is about $20ish per hour.


Ron,

I have a hell of a deal for you my tall friend. You pay me 60 bucks an hour and in return I'll park my POS and drive your truck for you, your buddy will get plenty of body work from me and he can cut you a commission to recover your losses. Just post anything on plowsite and we'll have a deal, thanks in advance.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Don't know if I would trust you with a driving a tank.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1384403 said:


> Ron,
> 
> I have a hell of a deal for you my tall friend. You pay me 60 bucks an hour and in return I'll park my POS and drive your truck for you, your buddy will get plenty of body work from me and he can cut you a commission to recover your losses. Just post anything on plowsite and we'll have a deal, thanks in advance.


Your POS? I'd still take your truck in a heartbeat. Even after you beat the piss out for a while now!

He would have plenty of work. I'm sure of that. He doesn't do repairs to plows though. Guess that would be on us! Wes split the commission, (you and I)!

Deal? NO WAY, love ya bro, but like Russ said, you would total out a tank!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1384385 said:


> Well if it's a little Mehican 3.50hr with 2 chovels
> 
> And if your a Dirt Rotten Copper 10.50 plus all the Donuts and Dunkin Coffee:laughing:
> 
> And if he is A brave loyal Firefighter 30.00 an hr cause if not I'll Hose it down and leave it Wet to freeze:laughing:


Now why do I gotta be a "Dirty Rotten Copper"..... Jeez you take a few bribes and all of a sudden you're labeled for life.......payup


----------



## Spucel

Hambrick & Co.;1384481 said:


> Now why do I gotta be a "Dirty Rotten Copper"..... Jeez you take a few bribes and all of a sudden you're labeled for life.......payup


:laughing:HAHA! What is your favorite donut?:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thumbs Up


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1384508 said:


> View attachment 105701
> 
> 
> Thumbs Up


mmmmmmmmmmm doughnuts


----------



## erkoehler

I'd buy the truck, its under warranty.


----------



## Spucel




----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1384514 said:


> I'd buy the truck, its under warranty.


At the rate this winter is going, I may put out my truck and plow out to bid to you and Ryan......









and I'll throw the deflector in to the deal









I'll drive for Ron.

.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Spucel;1384526 said:


>


Real nice........


----------



## Spucel

All joking aside...I tip my hat to the cops. They have came racing to our aid on calls that went south for us. Nice feeling knowing you can key up that radio and the calvary comes to help you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well its time to hit......night all


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1384481 said:


> Now why do I gotta be a "Dirty Rotten Copper"..... Jeez you take a few bribes and all of a sudden you're labeled for life.......payup


Must Be COUNTY there all Crooked:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1384530 said:


> At the rate this winter is going, I may put out my truck and plow out to bid to you and Ryan......
> 
> View attachment 105702
> 
> 
> and I'll throw the deflector in to the deal
> 
> View attachment 105703
> 
> 
> I'll drive for Ron.
> 
> .


If this winter continues I won't be buying anything new!


----------



## erkoehler

My buddy just got in 09 6.4L to plow the ford dealership with......might pick that up in the spring!

If it snows!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've a SPARTAN tuner and exhaust for it....


----------



## Dissociative

erkoehler;1384579 said:


> My buddy just got in 09 6.4L to plow the ford dealership with......might pick that up in the spring!
> 
> If it snows!


Has everyone here met our resident Donald Trump?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dissociative;1384591 said:


> Has everyone here met our resident Donald Trump?


George How the heck are ya doing .????Miss ya on here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pat you can drive one of my trucks anytime you want. I just don't know if you want to travel that far? My work isn't all that close to you. Not paying you to drive, I'm paying you to plow!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

By the way, George I agree with you. Tell you what, if I had Eric's money, I'd burn mine!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1384619 said:


> By the way, George I agree with you. Tell you what, if I had Eric's money, I'd burn mine!


Ron hell if your gonna Burn it.........Atleast send some my way before you start the fire


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Deal. When I get Eric's money, you get mine. Ask my wife Dennis, I'm broke. Shhhh, she don't know where I keep my "daddy stash"!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1384636 said:


> Deal. When I get Eric's money, you get mine. Ask my wife Dennis, I'm broke. Shhhh, she don't know where I keep my "daddy stash"!


No but your little girl knows where because you give her allowance from it...If not Sullys KNows where ya Keep it plus he has House Keys


----------



## SullivanSeptic

She just leaves the door open


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1384644 said:


> She just leaves the door open


NICE!!! Rons goes to Work and your over havin Coffe and Doughnuts Wow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Coffee and doughnuts? Nope, Ryan's having warm apple pie, at my house!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well heck if he gets Warm apple pie.What does Olddog get??? Cold Pizza


----------



## erkoehler

Damn, there are guys in here making way more than me!


----------



## the new boss 92

well got everything fixed all the gronds cleaned up today and minimal draw. stole some tractor weights from my buddy again and she is the garage sitting all pretty awaiting snow!

i need and inch to try it out and 2 inches to run my route completly snow dance:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## PremierPlow

Hey guys. My brother's getting married out of state in the middle of January. Looking for some back up while i'm out for a few days. The guy that I had isn't available then. It's January 13th to the 15th. My route covers Delevan, WI - Lake Geneva, WI - Harvard, IL and Capron, IL. If anyone is in the area and can cover a few extra places let me know.

Thanks guys


----------



## buildinon

You guys crack me up daily!!!

That said busy weekend...finally got a "good salt" run and a little plowing in. Then went to 390 for a bachelor party to blow the days earnings...lol...and took the wife to the Bears game to watch them loose yesterday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I feel like a cub fan this morning hoping for a win..... Well there's always next year

And yes, I'm wishing to be like Charlie sheen, you know, WINNING


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1384871 said:


> I feel like a cub fan this morning hoping for a win..... Well there's always next year
> 
> And yes, I'm wishing to be like Charlie sheen, you know, WINNING


That worries me


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think he is trying to say that there is nothing to worry about this week? Maybe January will be better?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

ronnie russ and denis whats this weekend look like. Im thinking of driving home to surprise mom


----------



## buildinon

I think they will need you to stay in Tx to teach them how to plow...lol...but looks like you will have clear weather here as they will tell ya'.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pabst whats up looks good.50% chance for snow mix tue into wed and other than that.nit a whole lot as far as weather call pushin or ollddog for more .let me know if your up


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You better drive home.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well look at this way the weather sux and so do Duh Bears so all is good plus the packers loose


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well look at this way the weather sux and so do Duh Bears so all is good plus the packers loose


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

PremierPlow;1384860 said:


> Hey guys. My brother's getting married out of state in the middle of January. Looking for some back up while i'm out for a few days. The guy that I had isn't available then. It's January 13th to the 15th. My route covers Delevan, WI - Lake Geneva, WI - Harvard, IL and Capron, IL. If anyone is in the area and can cover a few extra places let me know.
> 
> Thanks guys


i can get this covered probably,

pm me or email me

[email protected]


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Denis, I am going to be coming up 57 and might need a place to crash, I am trying to surpise my parents at church.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Brain let me know also.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK Brother No problem Just let me know when ??Thumbs Up see ya soon


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1385056 said:


> Brain let me know also.


OOOOHH BOY I CAN SEE WHERE THIS IS GOING!!!!! :laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1385061 said:


> OOOOHH BOY I CAN SEE WHERE THIS IS GOING!!!!! :laughing:


Sounds like a party in the making to me. Maybe an excuse for another get together lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ABSOLUTLEY OOOH BOY MIGHT AS WELL NO SNOW TO PLOW


----------



## snowguys

Dennis and russ im down for meeting up for a beer


----------



## swtiih

starting to feel like ground hog day, everyday is the same with the weather


----------



## the new boss 92

this weather is gay, i'm beginning to think a for sale sign or 2 might come out and that will be my x-max gift to myself!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I think its gonna be early like between 5-10 am so russ ill stop at the shop


----------



## snowguys

im looking to buy a loader in lake ann mi its 5 1/2 hours away and 323 miles if anyone knows anyone that can give me a price or call to bring her back to chicago


----------



## erkoehler

What kind of loader? Just curious .....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

yesterday afternoon









today


----------



## erkoehler

Miss!!!!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

What are your thoguhts for tonight in terms of precip?


----------



## dlcs

Don't NOAA says snow and sleet in the AM tomorrow, followed by rain. Then back to snow tomorrow night....maybe a couple saltings?


----------



## brianbrich1

What size loader and weight and we are capabale of hauling it or get you in contact with our loadboy.


----------



## Spucel

The wife and I are headed to the OB doctor in a little bit hoping to see if we are having a boy or girl. If the doc cant see today...we have to wait another 4 weeks.....sigh. I hate not being able to move forward with getting the nursery ready! Last time we were there, the baby started dancing for us on the ultrasound....make he/she can bust out a snow dance for us today!


----------



## snowguys

the loader is hough i belive the model # is 765 i see if i can get a weight for you brian 

on a different note does anyone who sells liquid in the chicagoland i got a good deal on a unit and wanna try some liquid


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Call me if you want liquid I am getting some tomorrow.


----------



## GMC99

Anybody think we'll be able to salt anything the next couple days? Or are we thinking mostly rain?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm thinking rain.


----------



## GMC99

Im dreeeaming of a white christmas


----------



## kevlars

I hope you are right about a white Christmas!!

Kevlars


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone know of a 10'-12' Mason style Dump body for sale, preferably with hoist? Might be looking for one here shortly just wondering if anyone has anything..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

As of now guys, Pat and I think it will be to the south. The maps he posted would put us in a good snow but this system really is keeping to the south. The boys on the far south side may get a salt run or two, but it could go either way. Pat is in a meeting now and has another at 5pm. If he tells me anything I'll be sure to pass it along.


----------



## brianbrich1

I need the size and weight and than I can give u a price


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Not to heavey the last one you set me up with just about killed me.......lmao.


----------



## dieselss

Pushin 2 Please;1385274 said:


> As of now guys, Pat and I think it will be to the south. The maps he posted would put us in a good snow but this system really is keeping to the south. The boys on the far south side may get a salt run or two, but it could go either way. Pat is in a meeting now and has another at 5pm. If he tells me anything I'll be sure to pass it along.


so us down here might get someting???? yea!!!!!:yow!:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So what is it for tonight.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Russ. Are you spraying lots with liquid? I started using some this year. I am doing my sidewalks with it to try out. If all works out, im gonna build a liquid truck and brine maker


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Starting to. Doing walks and then lots if it works after some real snow.


----------



## Spucel

What is the cost difference between the 2?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm done with this flip-in event,,,,,snow, rain,snow,snow,rain,rain,snow....probably wont amount to much of anything at this point........Anybody catch skillhead??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yup. All rain. Not much, but it will be a rain event. Possible a little sleet in the beginning. Nothing to worry about. Which means we should all get about 4 inches of heavy wet stuff!


----------



## erkoehler

4 inches....HA!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ALL rain....uh

on to the next disappointment


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

4 inches? Funny right? As for Friday nights storm, I'm not looking at it or giving a poop about it at this point. With it being so far still, were all gonna get excited just to be crushed again by Thursday or Friday. As of now it is a hit, like the past storms have been a few days out.


----------



## dlcs

Local guessers in my area are saying possibly a winter wx advisory will be released for tomorrow night. Could be a swath of 1-2" north of I-80? We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Can't lie, I would love to see our first Advisory issued. I just don't see it?


----------



## ajcoop20

really really hoping we get something up here in rockford, Plowing for the city this year, 2" we push the courts and circles. and ive got 40 of them on my route haha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1385671 said:


> Can't lie, I would love to see our first Advisory issued. I just don't see it?


The only advisory i see in our future right now is seeing Texas and Alabama getting hammered with snow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

And Sully EATTIN the last piece of APPLE PIE at your House:laughing:


----------



## kevlars

The weatherman just said we might see 1 or 2 inches Friday/Friday night!! I sure hope so!

Kevlars


----------



## buildinon

Well I am planning on driving to Omaha Thursday night for Christmas with my wifes family and my Aunt and Uncle out there. So I am sure my guy's and you guy's will be busy while I am gone.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Good morning Pat,Ron SULLY, RUSS


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1385934 said:


> Good morning Pat,Ron SULLY, RUSS


Whats so damn good about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## GMC99

WOW what a change in the forecast again this morning... All chances of snow this week are GONE!! WTF!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Time to pull out the gardening stuff and lawnmowers


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1385991 said:


> WOW what a change in the forecast again this morning... All chances of snow this week are GONE!! WTF!


You sound surprised? Its gonna be of those years. If we get a TOTAL of 20 inches for the year, I would be shocked.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1386047 said:


> You sound surprised? Its gonna be of those years. If we get a TOTAL of 20 inches for the year, I would be shocked.


At this point I will be shocked if we get over 2" in a single storm.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We not get anything today right. I have to run to Ohio for stuff.


----------



## dlcs

Could change again tomorrow, who knows.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

R&R Yard Design;1386065 said:


> We not get anything today right. I have to run to Ohio for stuff.


Temps are holding steady overnight in the low 40's. Have fun in Ohio.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1386079 said:


> Could change again tomorrow, who knows.


Oh, it will. Just not in our favor!


Hambrick & Co.;1386061 said:


> At this point I will be shocked if we get over 2" in a single storm.


Anytime soon? No way. This year? Maybe 1 or 2!


----------



## White Gardens

So nothing up in Chi town today?

We had a small window of freezing rain this morning that never materialized.

...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We haven't even seen any rain. Go finger, the Guessers screwed it up again!


----------



## dlcs

Nobody was expecting 2-4" in far northwestern, IL on Saturday morning. I dont know, kinda hard to say the snow season is a wash already.


----------



## Bird21

Winter is far from over. Snow will happen.


----------



## buildinon

Starting to see more and more equipment for sale already on craigslist. Saw one guy with a 2011 GMC 2500HD w/ Western pro and salter for 5k and take over payments, called and it was gone already...lol
I have a feeling that there will be alot more of that kind of stuff on there in the near future. Hopefully alot of the lowballers will be out of the game and we can get some of our "real" contracts back at "real" rates.


----------



## Mark13

Bird21;1386178 said:


> Winter is far from over. *Snow will happen*.


----------



## the new boss 92

Mark13;1386184 said:


>


"like"ussmileyflag


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark13;1386184 said:


>


Man I hope your wrong!:laughing: But scared you may be right!


----------



## the new boss 92

there is 2 SLIGHT chances at the end of the week!


----------



## buildinon

:laughing: I lile that one :laughing:


----------



## dlcs

I try to think or am trying to think positive. I'm already depressed as there isn't 2 feet of snow on the ground like last Christmas. Last Christmas was the best Christmas ever for many reasons, wish it was a repeat.lol


----------



## Dissociative

1olddogtwo;1384871 said:


> I feel like a cub fan this morning hoping for a win..... Well there's always next year


It's weird...i don't even care if we do get snow...honestly i'm ready to sell the plows and salters and move south......I have had enough of SH1TCago ....i hate IL and cant stand the BS our politicians have done to destroy the big city. 
It all started with old man Daily and went down hill from there.


----------



## plow3232

buildinon;1386179 said:


> Starting to see more and more equipment for sale already on craigslist. Saw one guy with a 2011 GMC 2500HD w/ Western pro and salter for 5k and take over payments, called and it was gone already...lol
> I have a feeling that there will be alot more of that kind of stuff on there in the near future. Hopefully alot of the lowballers will be out of the game and we can get some of our "real" contracts back at "real" rates.


Do you have a link? I can't find it lol


----------



## buildinon

It was gone in this morning. I saw it last night, called at 9am and said he had some one there at at 8am that took it with cash in hand tha had been there last night. I am assuming he took the link down. I can look and see if I still have a copy of it.


----------



## buildinon

Here are some prettty decent deals though....

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/cto/2754048612.html

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/2761015058.html

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/cto/2761744834.html


----------



## swtiih

Dissociative;1386262 said:


> It's weird...i don't even care if we do get snow...honestly i'm ready to sell the plows and salters and move south......I have had enough of SH1TCago ....i hate IL and cant stand the BS our politicians have done to destroy the big city.
> It all started with old man Daily and went down hill from there.


Hear you on that one. Just way to many dishonest and corrupt leaders. Then and only then if they get caught they get to go to a federal prision that's labeled a "country club"
The one out in Colorado has a swimming pool that I get to fund with my hard earned tax dollars with.


----------



## buildinon

I saw a story that Blago says he needs to go there for rehab due to the fact that he can't sleep without drinking anymore :laughing: in that case I think the majority of us should have a room reserved at "CLUB FED" in Colorado for our drinking issues, but til then I say we have a few more for him  :laughing:


----------



## buildinon

Just walked outside to let the dogs out and starting to see some snow mixed in here in Buffalo Grove. Anyone else seeing anything?


----------



## swtiih

Saw freezing rain on the Northside of the city a little while ago.


----------



## road2damascus

Northbrook had ice pellets for a minute then turned to a light freezing rain/slush mix. 38 degrees. Nothing significant.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Ice pellets in Antioch for 10 min...over now,

Im looking for caliper brackets and spindles for an 89-91 Ford dana 60 front axle. ASAP if anyone has any or knows someone parting out a truck or has em laying around...any help would be much apreciated!


----------



## road2damascus

ERWbuilders;1386414 said:


> Ice pellets in Antioch for 10 min...over now,
> 
> Im looking for caliper brackets and spindles for an 89-91 Ford dana 60 front axle. ASAP if anyone has any or knows someone parting out a truck or has em laying around...any help would be much apreciated!


Just saw this on Craigslist. Not sure if it will work but here is the link: 
http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/pts/2750044709.html

dana 60 front axle with no year listed


----------



## ERWbuilders

road2damascus;1386461 said:


> Just saw this on Craigslist. Not sure if it will work but here is the link:
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/pts/2750044709.html
> 
> dana 60 front axle with no year listed


Thanx bud, i checked that out, i dont want to buy the whole axle, i have one i just need parts for it that crapa and autojunk dont have so im hoping someone has a blown up axle laying around i can get parts off of


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Added 3 more resi's and 1 more commercial today...... My business looks great on paper and route sheets! But then there is that whole no snow thing and toss in the overhead oh and the fact every time its supposed to snow it changes to rain and we now know why Blago and I drink every night before bed.


----------



## 01PStroke

Rain in Orland on 12/20 who would've thought! 

Love the Chicagoland winters...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Who's ready for next week? If your not get ready..... Not for snow, come on guys, BIG warm coming next week. Get ready by taking out your shorts and tanks!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01pstroke;1386493 said:


> rain in orland on 12/20 who would've thought!
> 
> Love the chicagoland winters...











dont make a grown man cry


----------



## erkoehler

This is brutal! When will it end, let's see some white stuff!

There's not even a good base to snowmobile up north
!


----------



## 01PStroke

How about another one of these!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Olddog and myself are blamming you and Sully. You two went out and bought a bunch of stuff. You screwed us!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

banned them both



Unless you guys want to buy my **** for top dollar


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah, than you can buy my coffee!


----------



## dheavychevy38

So I think it's time we find the people who said this was going to be chicagos worst winter and keepem in the balls wesportwesport


----------



## 1olddogtwo

More sad news to report, Dec is done with as far as I care. Nothing " cold" until around the 1st.


This has been *&^*^%%& up month. Chances are we will set a new unwanted record for snow, warmth, yearly rain.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anything I bought this year is paid for. Gotta love monthly accounts. I want snow too but its not a big issue if we don't get any. Im covered either way.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Me to Ryan.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1386665 said:


> Anything I bought this year is paid for. Gotta love monthly accounts. I want snow too but its not a big issue if we don't get any. Im covered either way.


lucky SOB

I've got a addiction to feed, I'm just lucky I don't need the cash.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1386669 said:


> Me to Ryan.


how's the little one doing?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh I WANT stuff too. But I just have to be smart about buying. For example I really want to buy a jeep wrangler right now, but it looks like I have to buy a new Cat motor for my pumper truck. So now I can't buy a jeep. Life sucks!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Man, she is doing great sleeps all night. All a bundle of joy during the day.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Glad to hear the baby is doing well!


----------



## the new boss 92

acuweather is even making me cry cause they are right for once, NO SNOW!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Haha..... Maybe that's a good sign, because there never right!


----------



## dlcs

accuweather was forecasting snow back in October. nothing accurate about them.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

There name must mean something else?


----------



## erkoehler

No seasonal here, bring on the snow!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

erkoehler;1386872 said:


> No seasonal here, bring on the snow!


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## ajcoop20

im ready for some snow, but im a union electrcian, i was goin to take the winter off and have fun with my plow truck, but im taking a 2 week call tomorrow up here at the belvidere chrysler plant, 8K gaurunteed is a helluva lot better than what the forcast is showing me right now.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any guys Salting tonight.


----------



## erkoehler

37 degrees still in Bloomingdale. I don't see us salting.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. Way too warm still


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1386974 said:


> Any guys Salting tonight.


My Passero's pizza was Bland so I added Salt. LOL.


----------



## Spucel

AJ 502;1387054 said:


> My Passero's pizza was Bland so I added Salt. LOL.


haha:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1386478 said:


> Added 3 more resi's and 1 more commercial today...... My business looks great on paper and route sheets! But then there is that whole no snow thing and toss in the overhead oh and the fact every time its supposed to snow it changes to rain and we now know why Blago and I drink every night before bed.


What ya doin puttin there hand behind there back and CUFFIN EM and stuffin em full of doughnutz .............Sorry couldnt resist..........(arrest)? ...........LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1387054 said:


> My Passero's pizza was Bland so I added Salt. LOL.


HA more like my Margarita Glass


----------



## Korhumel

Hey guys, just off the top of your heads from experience, what is your estimate for how many times I'll be pushing in this area this winter with a 2" minimum. I was thinking somewhere in the neighboorhood of 12-15 times? I am trying to estimate my income for this Season.


----------



## erkoehler

Korhumel;1387148 said:


> Hey guys, just off the top of your heads from experience, what is your estimate for how many times I'll be pushing in this area this winter with a 2" minimum. I was thinking somewhere in the neighboorhood of 12-15 times? I am trying to estimate my income for this Season.


At this rate, 5 would be nice.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well was just outside to go get my son from work and holy smokes

WARM AND FOGGY IN TINLEY PARK  WTF


----------



## Korhumel

erkoehler;1387150 said:


> At this rate, 5 would be nice.


Haha yeah exactly, at this point I'm just looking forward to January. Screw December. Maybe one or two plowable events before the new year.


----------



## erkoehler

Not likely before new years.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Never mind EK just pull the boats back out and WAX EM IT"LL snow for sure 

next week this site will have more people on lawnsite and the busy thread will used plowing EQUIPTNET at this rate........:crying:


----------



## Korhumel

But realistically, (not at the rate we are going) how many events am I lookin at?


----------



## erkoehler

5-8 would be strong for rest of season!


----------



## Korhumel

Wow, That's disappointing


----------



## stroker79

Korhumel;1387166 said:


> Wow, That's disappointing


Welcome to the suck.

It's Chicago, nothing is a promise.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

stroker79;1387174 said:


> Welcome to the suck.
> 
> It's Chicago, nothing is a promise.


Yep just like the CHICAGO TEAMS SEASON !!!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

isn't that the truth stroker!


----------



## WilliamOak

lol love that line doug!

at least we have the Bulls to look forward to


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Korhumel;1387162 said:


> But realistically, (not at the rate we are going) how many events am I lookin at?


12-15??? Not even close. We will get a few, but like Erik said, 5-8 would be real nice at this point.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1387288 said:


> 12-15??? Not even close. We will get a few, but like Erik said, 5-8 would be real nice at this point.


I think you hear that a lot? 5-8 would be real nice. Your old lady is sick of the 1-3 that she gets! Sorry bro, I had too!:laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1387130 said:


> What ya doin puttin there hand behind there back and CUFFIN EM and stuffin em full of doughnutz .............Sorry couldnt resist..........(arrest)? ...........LOL


I made them an offer they could not refuse.......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1387334 said:


> I made them an offer they could not refuse.......


Whats that Gift Cards To DUNKIN D with every account. If thats the case you better give Push and Olddog some free ones


----------



## metallihockey88

Geez stuck in lansing working on a nightmare job for the second 12+ hour day in a row. God do I need a beer or 6 lol


----------



## dieselss

just an fyi to eveyone. i know im a little south of you all but the grinch hit us last night. they got 9 western square controllers, 1 blizzard and 1 snow-ex spreader controller.  just watch your stuff so the grinch dont hit anyone of you guys either. if by some chance anyone might run across a listing somewhere for one of these controllers maybe around the nwi type area, could you please shoot me a pm. thanks everyone.


----------



## ajcoop20

well gentlemen its garunteed to snow, I Unhooked my plow, detailed the truck and took a 2 week call at the local chrysler plant ( my day job as a journeymen wiremen) so get ready ! haha garunteed to have 2 feet of snow by the end of the year, never fails~!


----------



## Spucel

Pushin 2 Please;1387305 said:


> I think you hear that a lot? 5-8 would be real nice. Your old lady is sick of the 1-3 that she gets! Sorry bro, I had too!


:Haha awesome :laughing:



dieselss;1387834 said:


> just an fyi to eveyone. i know im a little south of you all but the grinch hit us last night. they got 9 western square controllers, 1 blizzard and 1 snow-ex spreader controller.  just watch your stuff so the grinch dont hit anyone of you guys either. if by some chance anyone might run across a listing somewhere for one of these controllers maybe around the nwi type area, could you please shoot me a pm. thanks everyone.


People are scum. Time to bust some knee caps and crack some skullswesport


----------



## dieselss

haha lets hope


----------



## Spucel

Bored at work, going to pull the truck in wash/wax/detail it. (((taunts the snow gods)))


----------



## dieselss

thanks spucel. just dont want to hear of it happening to anyone else


----------



## GMC99

Tom Skilling Today...

No sign the mild weather is about to loosen its grip. Models continue the milder than normal weather over the next 15 days. Here's are temps are to average in 5 day increments: Days 1-5: +6.3-deg; Days 6-10: +7.6-deg and Days 11-15: +5. Of the 19 years since 1884 with comparably low levels of snowfall by this date in the season, the majority of those season finish with sub-normal total seasonal snowfall---but a majority also have one or two above normal months of snowfall from this date forward, suggesting snow-enthusiasts may yet see snow. Look at the predicted temp departures for Christmas day and how much of North America is to be milder than normal.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Metal you working down here tomorrow


----------



## metallihockey88

Naw thankfully my last day. Never know though. Right next door to the hooters on 172nd if ya wanna grab a beer in a lil


----------



## metallihockey88

And Dennis of course


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just past it 10 min ago


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1387911 said:


> Tom Skilling Today...
> 
> No sign the mild weather is about to loosen its grip. Models continue the milder than normal weather over the next 15 days. Here's are temps are to average in 5 day increments: Days 1-5: +6.3-deg; Days 6-10: +7.6-deg and Days 11-15: +5. Of the 19 years since 1884 with comparably low levels of snowfall by this date in the season, the majority of those season finish with sub-normal total seasonal snowfall---but a majority also have one or two above normal months of snowfall from this date forward, suggesting snow-enthusiasts may yet see snow. Look at the predicted temp departures for Christmas day and how much of North America is to be milder than normal.


 Make it a December to remember.......!!!!

Where have I heard that before


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1388005 said:


> Just past it 10 min ago


Damn shoulda stopped by


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hey olddog, Whats all that mean in hilbilly...or something i can understand (the slow special ed kinda guys) lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ERWbuilders;1388150 said:


> Hey olddog, Whats all that mean in hilbilly...or something i can understand (the slow special ed kinda guys) lol


simple terms.....a plowless month


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1387834 said:


> just an fyi to eveyone. i know im a little south of you all but the grinch hit us last night. they got 9 western square controllers, 1 blizzard and 1 snow-ex spreader controller.  just watch your stuff so the grinch dont hit anyone of you guys either. if by some chance anyone might run across a listing somewhere for one of these controllers maybe around the nwi type area, could you please shoot me a pm. thanks everyone.


Wow, sorry to hear! I'm over in Valparaiso and if I hear of anything ill let ya know.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

how did they get so many boxes at once?


----------



## Spucel

Saw a snow removal business card at a Resturant near my firehouse so I picked one up and gave the guy a call. High school kid wants to open a company that started as a high school project. "average driveway and side walks $20.00 cleaned and salted". He said a 2 wide and 2 deep driveway and a normal walkway would be $20.00. I asked him if he had insurance and he said nah just the insurance on my car. I said wow your prices are pretty cheap, he said yea that way I can take business from the other people. "call me when you want your driveway cleaned and if I'm out of school I'll be over in 20 minutes. If its a boring class I'll just leave and do it otherwise you will have to wait until I'm done at school"


----------



## GMC99

Anybosy see this?

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/23/science/earth/23adaptation.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We'll see how that works out? They predicted this winter right on the head!


----------



## erkoehler

I'm not holding my breath


----------



## dlcs

Whats up with the radar returns over northeast iowa? Is this whats suppose to arrive tomorrow afternoon and give us a dusting? Its only abut 2 hrs from me right now, looks to be coming down pretty good out there.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

Spucel;1388202 said:


> Saw a snow removal business card at a Resturant near my firehouse so I picked one up and gave the guy a call. High school kid wants to open a company that started as a high school project. "average driveway and side walks $20.00 cleaned and salted". He said a 2 wide and 2 deep driveway and a normal walkway would be $20.00. I asked him if he had insurance and he said nah just the insurance on my car. I said wow your prices are pretty cheap, he said yea that way I can take business from the other people. "call me when you want your driveway cleaned and if I'm out of school I'll be over in 20 minutes. If its a boring class I'll just leave and do it otherwise you will have to wait until I'm done at school"


Hey thats my new Estimator, lay off him hes on commision


----------



## ERWbuilders

anyone need any remodeling done...custom shelvings mantels additions kitchens? might as well squeeze a job in with there being no snow....


----------



## AJ 502

Its such nice weather in December.
LOL.
I Was Pouring Outside Flat-Work At Walmart Today.

Today The 2% Plus The Hot a$$ Water Kicked My Butt though.
Winter Service? Just A Normal Day...

Alot of Guys Were Walking Around Outside At Work Today With Just T-shirts On.

Me - T + Long Sleeve + T = Sweaty.

Crazy A$$ December.

OH Yea, We Got Rained On While Pouring! LMAO!!!!! December!


----------



## AJ 502

Spucel;1388202 said:


> Saw a snow removal business card at a Resturant near my firehouse so I picked one up and gave the guy a call. High school kid wants to open a company that started as a high school project. "average driveway and side walks $20.00 cleaned and salted". He said a 2 wide and 2 deep driveway and a normal walkway would be $20.00. I asked him if he had insurance and he said nah just the insurance on my car. I said wow your prices are pretty cheap, he said yea that way I can take business from the other people. "call me when you want your driveway cleaned and if I'm out of school I'll be over in 20 minutes. If its a boring class I'll just leave and do it otherwise you will have to wait until I'm done at school"


*That Kid is going to be a Member on here in 3 Years with a Big A$$ Signature with a Fleet of New trucks Pictured.*


----------



## AJ 502

Spucel;1388202 said:


> Saw a snow removal business card at a Resturant near my firehouse so I picked one up and gave the guy a call. High school kid wants to open a company that started as a high school project. "average driveway and side walks $20.00 cleaned and salted". He said a 2 wide and 2 deep driveway and a normal walkway would be $20.00. I asked him if he had insurance and he said nah just the insurance on my car. I said wow your prices are pretty cheap, he said yea that way I can take business from the other people. "call me when you want your driveway cleaned and if I'm out of school I'll be over in 20 minutes. If its a boring class I'll just leave and do it otherwise you will have to wait until I'm done at school"


I Re-Read It Again.

His Father Or Someone He Knows Plows Or Is In Construction Or Similar...

2 Wide / 2 Deep Drive Is A Term Used By Someone In The Field.


----------



## dieselss

thanks clncut,,,,all are non salt trucks are parked out in another area of our yard. they just walked off the street and walked down one row and back the other and out the street. this is the 2nd time this has happened to us. only got 3 last year tho.


----------



## buildinon

Drove through western Illinois and all of Iowa on my way to Omaha for Christmas today and thought it might actually snow looking at the clouds as they were hazy and gray as could be...then it becam suuny as summer. Hopefully I will get to see some snow here or fly bck and do some plowing there instead of Christmas with the inlaws in Omaha...lol...


----------



## Spucel

Mdwstsnow512;1388344 said:


> Hey thats my new Estimator, lay off him hes on commision


Haha nice!



AJ 502;1388399 said:


> *That Kid is going to be a Member on here in 3 Years with a Big A$$ Signature with a Fleet of New trucks Pictured.*


Your probably right.



AJ 502;1388417 said:


> I Re-Read It Again.
> 
> His Father Or Someone He Knows Plows Or Is In Construction Or Similar...
> 
> 2 Wide / 2 Deep Drive Is A Term Used By Someone In The Field.


Yea I can see that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

How long has ABC7 been using accweather for forcasting? How long before they dump it?
It funny seeing all these car heavy snow 
commericals, are they out of touch with the world


----------



## Cover Guy

1olddogtwo;1388544 said:


> How long has ABC7 been using accweather for forcasting? How long before they dump it?
> It funny seeing all these car heavy commericals, are they out of touch with the world


I think they have been using them for about a month


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1388322 said:


> Whats up with the radar returns over northeast iowa? Is this whats suppose to arrive tomorrow afternoon and give us a dusting? Its only abut 2 hrs from me right now, looks to be coming down pretty good out there.


As you have seen, it fell apart over night. There is a slight chance that it will re-energize later this afternoon.


AJ 502;1388372 said:


> Its such nice weather in December.
> LOL.
> I Was Pouring Outside Flat-Work At Walmart Today.
> 
> Today The 2% Plus The Hot a$$ Water Kicked My Butt though.
> Winter Service? Just A Normal Day...
> 
> Alot of Guys Were Walking Around Outside At Work Today With Just T-shirts On.
> 
> Me - T + Long Sleeve + T = Sweaty.
> 
> Crazy A$$ December.
> 
> OH Yea, We Got Rained On While Pouring! LMAO!!!!! December!


2% with hot water. I love it. At least youyr still working bud!


1olddogtwo;1388544 said:


> How long has ABC7 been using accweather for forcasting? How long before they dump it?
> It funny seeing all these car heavy snow
> commericals, are they out of touch with the world


They have only been using Accu Weather for a couple months. I think that they are a good team. Neither one, ABC7 or Accu, know *****!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning Ron


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I actually hand washed my truck yesterday evening. I never wash it. So maybe it will snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1388560 said:


> Morning Ron


Good morning!:waving:


SullivanSeptic;1388562 said:


> I actually hand washed my truck yesterday evening. I never wash it. So maybe it will snow.


Time to put those Hummer rims back on. When your truck is washed up and those rims on, I can't help but to drool!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Santa's not bringing snow this year......how mean....


----------



## Rob From APE

Well with this current weather.....Looks like everyone will be able to spend the holidays with the families un-interupted.

Happy holidays to all.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

So, remember that time it use to snow here? :realmad:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I love this weather. Got four large power wash job to do Fri and Sat. Then I get to sale them. Lol


----------



## kevlars

Time to put those Hummer rims back on. When your truck is washed up and those rims on, I can't help but to drool! 

I've got a set of Hummer rims to sell, if you want your truck to look just as cool!

Kevlars


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey it is only the first day of winter. We have something to look up to, its one day closer to spring.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Will they fit an 97 2500.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mine first Russ.... Kelvars, how much? They have tires on them?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

SnowMatt13;1388597 said:


> Santa's not bringing snow this year......how mean....


Why must we all pay just because YOU are on the naughty list to not get snow? :laughing:


----------



## kevlars

I had them on a 2nd Generation Dodge 2500. What make 97 2500? Dodge or GM? They have tires on them, but they are not very good. I actually have 5 of them. They are chrome as well. 4 of them have been modded to fit the Dodge hubs. I also have 2nd Gen center caps that are modded to fit. PM me for more info. I don't want to turn the weather thread into my for sale thread. Lol. 

Kevlars


----------



## buildinon

Woke up to a dusting here in Omaha, trying to send it to Chicago so I don't have to spend Christmas with the in-laws :bluebounc:redbounce:bluebounc:redbounce


----------



## Dissociative

Russ, I didnt know you power washed.....hit me up man, got two cold machines myself. 
We should talk shop about washing this spring...I have a dedicated truck with dual reels tank and machines in bed.

Anyone local also who would want to talk about joining up regarding power washing please email me...I'm trying to get a lot of work this spring lined up......commission is cash paid!


----------



## dlcs

Dissociative;1388713 said:


> Russ, I didnt know you power washed.....hit me up man, got two cold machines myself.
> We should talk shop about washing this spring...I have a dedicated truck with dual reels tank and machines in bed.
> 
> Anyone local also who would want to talk about joining up regarding power washing please email me...I'm trying to get a lot of work this spring lined up......commission is cash paid!


How far do you travel? Might be able to get you work out my way, commercial?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1388668 said:


> Mine first Russ.... Kelvars, how much? They have tires on them?


Its the BFG KM2 Mud Terrains that make the rims look good. So you will just have to get a set of those now


----------



## WilliamOak

3rd gen wheels look nice on the 2nd gen trucks too


----------



## SnowMatt13

New hobby this Christmas.....drinking


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'm eating fruit for the holiday..... 100 proof


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1388857 said:


> New hobby this Christmas.....drinking


That's my favorite thing to do on Christmas. Well I guess any other day too!


----------



## brianbrich1

Maybe the new year will come in with a bang for snow...


----------



## ultimate plow

Would be nice to sneak a salt run in before the 40s come back


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks like the bad econmy is not hurting everybody. Just got a call to salt one of my lots. If they want to spend it, I'll take it!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Whats the chances for a salt run tonight?


----------



## dieselss

50/50 from I just watched on weather channel.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Temps gonna drop fast later tonight. Low in the low to middle 20's. Let's hope so!


----------



## dlcs

[email protected]% everything is forming to the east and southwest of me. No salt for me to night, you guys might get something.


----------



## dlcs

You guys in the east, may get a plowing out of this, looks to be setting good.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I, we sure hope so. Doubtful though.


----------



## metallihockey88

Wtf theres some weird white stuff falling from the sky in elk grove. Is the sky falling? Are we gonna be ok? Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Here to. Just left Sully's shop and its snowing and sleeting pretty good. Bring it. 1 lot salted, hope to do the rest late tonight or tomorrow morning!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just got back from taken my son to the Doc's .The streets are all soaked and there is a fricken fine mist of precipt comin down can't realy call it rain. So if the temps do drop in Tinley Park and around the area it'll be a fricken mess:laughing:

Skilling just mentioning frozen precipt coming down as some very light snow and ice pellets in some area....south of us


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1389096 said:


> Just got back from taken my son to the Doc's .The streets are all soaked and there is a fricken fine mist of precipt comin down can't realy call it rain. So if the temps do drop in Tinley Park and around the area it'll be a fricken mess:laughing:
> 
> Skilling just mentioning frozen precipt coming down as some very light snow and ice pellets in some area....south of us


south sweet!!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ATTENTION ATTENTION!!!!!! CHRISTMAS HAS BEEN MOVED TO JANUARY 25th PER ........SANTA CLAUSE... DO THE FACT NO SNOW ON THE ROOF TOPS FOR HIM AND HIS REINDEER TO LAND ON..................


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1389110 said:


> ATTENTION ATTENTION!!!!!! CHRISTMAS HAS BEEN MOVED TO JANUARY 25th PER ........SANTA CLAUSE... DO THE FACT NO SNOW ON THE ROOF TOPS FOR HIM AND HIS REINDEER TO LAND ON..................


:laughing: sounds good to me


----------



## GMC99

Precip dosent seem to be making it very far north, south side guys might be good though


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good? We MIGHT get a salt run. Not gonna accumulate much at all. We can only hope for a flash freeze?


----------



## road2damascus

Mix of light snow flurries and rain in Northfield. Temp is 35. Doesn't show up on radar.


----------



## erkoehler

sleet/flurries for about 20 minutes in Crystal Lake, now nothing. Cars/Trucks that haven't been run have icey build up on them but the pavement is wet and residual salt seems to be keeping it pretty safe at this point.

I don't see us getting any work out of this up North.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Waiting for precipitation on ground to freeze up here. Hoping to get a salt run. Schools are closed tomorrow so those are out for a salt run


----------



## dlcs

Anyone want to go out on a limb for the next so called chance of snow on the 30th or 31st? Local guesser has snow for those two days and accuweather has freezing rain. Anyone heard anything....lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

Whats up with these 40 degree days....inaccuweather is calling for 40 degree high jan 5th..WTF...im about ready to shoot myself lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got a lot of salt and its ready to be thrown down. Come on cold front


----------



## dlcs

ERWbuilders;1389176 said:


> Whats up with these 40 degree days....inaccuweather is calling for 40 degree high jan 5th..WTF...im about ready to shoot myself lol


Yeh no kidding. But i can remember in past years. When you get 40 degrees in january, the next day the temp drops hard and we get snow out of the south west and if i remember correctly, this is where all the "snow makers" are suppose to coem from this winter. LMAO


----------



## GMC99

32.3 in carol stream, its coming


----------



## dlcs

SullivanSeptic;1389179 said:


> I got a lot of salt and its ready to be thrown down. Come on cold front


I'm hoping for a throw down for ya. No chance here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1383675 said:


> Yea and something around the 30 th too





dlcs;1389172 said:


> Anyone want to go out on a limb for the next so called chance of snow on the 30th or 31st? Local guesser has snow for those two days and accuweather has freezing rain. Anyone heard anything....lol


I already did on the 18th


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its getting colder. Salt run is POSSIBLE. Let's hope these lots freeze up fast, before the wind washes our money away!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1389203 said:


> Its getting colder. Salt run is POSSIBLE. Let's hope these lots freeze up fast, before the wind washes our money away!


I dont know y I quoted you.....

Anyways, who remembers the 1999 blizzard? do you remember how the season was?


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1389208 said:


> I dont know y I quoted you.....
> 
> Anyways, who remembers the 1999 blizzard? do you remember how the season was?


I was only 14 then, can you fill me in???:waving:


----------



## ERWbuilders

erkoehler;1389220 said:


> I was only 14 then, can you fill me in???:waving:


^^ same here...Fill us in there boss lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1389220 said:


> I was only 14 then, can you fill me in???:waving:


 NO, your still to young to know that story. lol....

give a minute and let find the link.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This was only one of a couple years that I didn't plow since I was 16. I ended up helping out a friend and it put the bug back into me.: 

A great example of an otherwise warm winter marked by a predominantly positive AO/NAO coupled with a moderate La Nina was the 1998-1999 winter. December was quite mild and almost snow free, much like this December, but the first few weeks of January saw a dramatic change to snow and arctic cold. Notably for residents of Northern Illinois and northwest Indiana, the New Year was ushered in by the 2nd largest snowstorm on record for Chicago, the January 1st-3rd blizzard. Two weeks later, the snow was gone, in the midst of weeks on end of mild weather through February. Winter weather did not make much of an appearance again until March 1999. So that winter was warm overall and featured below normal snowfall, but a memorable blizzard. Even in the mild weather pattern we are in and expect to be in for the next couple of weeks at least, a minor to moderate snowstorm is not precluded, although the pattern does favor a storm track more conducive to rain events in our region. And finally, as always, large day to day variability is typical across northern Illinois and northwestern Indiana during the winter season.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1389208 said:


> I dont know y I quoted you.....
> 
> Anyways, who remembers the 1999 blizzard? do you remember how the season was?


Does it start out like this:

An old bull and a young bull were standing on a hill looking down on a valley full of green grass and no snow or ice to be seen.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I was out for 3 days straight. I remember my College Basketball calling me and saying pratice was cancelled. I said good because I was out making money!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1389236 said:


> Does it start out like this:
> 
> An old bull and a young bull were standing on a hill looking down on a valley full of green grass and no snow or ice to be seen.....


I must have told it before......that was good

The link I forgot: http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/lot/newsletter/Rest_of_Winter_12_Outlook.pdf


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1389239 said:


> I was out for 3 days straight. I remember my College Basketball calling me and saying pratice was cancelled. I said good because I was out making money!


WAIT, WAIT a minute, u played b-ball too?









I thought it was just snowball's


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Holy crap that's great


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's not me silly. I was on a all "boys" team. Even the cheerleader were boys. Well they were men, trying to make us "boys" into men!


----------



## dieselss

I remember the 99 blizzard. That was another time they closed 80/94. Cars and semi's everywhere. I drove a towtruck back then. The state police wouldn't even let me on that was bad driving !


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I remember that storm I was 18 then, I remember driving around getting stuck all over the place.... ahh the good old days....... 

On a side note I didnt realize we were all around the same age.


----------



## dlcs

I remember than '99 snow storm, really cool. Like NOAA said the season started out the same way. But I remember quite a few storms after the blizzard, season lasted longer. I was 26 back then.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm 42 or 43.....I have sometimers diease...


----------



## dieselss

Sometimers or c.r.s.? Old ?


----------



## metallihockey88

Yea I'm 24 but have more aches and pains then most 40 year olds.24 goin on 50 as my dad says


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1389328 said:


> I'm 42 or 43.....I have sometimers diease...


Well nevermind then.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1389275 said:


> That's not me silly. I was on a all "boys" team. Even the cheerleader were boys. Well they were men, trying to make us "boys" into men!


Oh, did u go to Penn State ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

34 here with a set of knees like a 60 year old. That's what playing college football at 300lbs does to ya.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Penn State? Lawyer said to be on the down low about that... Shhhhhhhh.... Sully, you sure that's why those knees are bad?


----------



## dieselss

36 and raining in highland. Like a misty stick to your windows crap.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Olddog so in dummy terms, its going to continue to stay warmer than normal and we may get a blizzard or so which will melt within a week or 2 and a couple more small snow storms


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Diesel where do you work at.


----------



## dieselss

Uggggg do I really have to say.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I guess not. Any word on cutting edges truck yet.


----------



## dieselss

Mouth went faster than brain. Allens landscape on 45th


----------



## Bird21

Hmmmmmm 1999 I plowed alot, I was dating a Flight attendant, she was grounded at O'hare, I was out for days.

The room service was good.

That's all I got to say about that storm.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just washed truck and spreader at Sully's shop..... Oh yeah, thanks Sully!


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1389478 said:


> Mouth went faster than brain. Allens landscape on 45th


I know that place....bought a Xmas tree or two there. I grew up in Griffith.


----------



## dieselss

Oh cool a fellow local plower .


----------



## Mattguy

Who doesn't love NW Indiana! This year is the worst in my 18 years of plowing.


----------



## dieselss

Another fellow nwi er I assume Matt?


----------



## Mattguy

Yes sir, I'm right down the street from Allen's. We're on Main St. and Kennedy. Big Green Building!


----------



## buildinon

I grew up in Crete and Homewwod...and live in Buffalo Grove now...Lived in Dyer until about 2 years ago, still have alot of freinds out there...

Blizzard of 99 I was over seas in the ARMY some where doing something...lol...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We get some stuff from allen. Yea this year is one only for the strong. We have picked up an office cause the guys told them they were hoping to have snow events, and have no money to buy supplies.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

i got nothing over here......


----------



## brianbrich1

Anyone salting?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I did last night!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1389752 said:


> I did last night!


Well aren't you fancy, Mr Man.......


----------



## nevrnf

National Weather Service is about to issue a Severe No Snow Warning for the Chicago-land area. All per push snow plowers are most affected by this warning. The Seasonal account guys are safe and will prosper from this season of sitting and watching the rain. Most transmission repair shops and body shops will also be affected by this weather due to lack of business.

On another note. I remember 99. I was 36 and a single parent that season. What a pain trying to plow and find a baby sitter on short notice..


----------



## highmark923

nevrnf;1389824 said:


> National Weather Service is about to issue a Severe No Snow Warning for the Chicago-land area. All per push snow plowers are most affected by this warning. The Seasonal account guys are safe and will prosper from this season of sitting and watching the rain. Most transmission repair shops and body shops will also be affected by this weather due to lack of business.
> 
> On another note. I remember 99. I was 36 and a single parent that season. What a pain trying to plow and find a baby sitter on short notice..


Thanks for the update. Fingers crossed in Northern, IL.


----------



## affekonig

Ah, the winter of 99. That was my first year plowing and had no idea what I was dong. Good crash course though.


----------



## Dissociative

dlcs;1388767 said:


> How far do you travel? Might be able to get you work out my way, commercial?


Anywhere the work is man......email me please.

[email protected]


----------



## Dissociative

Talk about a rough day yesterday....my 5yr old son fell on sidewalk in front of restaurant, hit his eye on top of 24" parking ballard on way down.......five stitches around left eye......ballard was bent into sidewalk area from car hitting it.......if it had been fixed no injury......im pissed and gettig lawyer.....no way it should have been left bent and sticking into walkway like that. 

He's doing good but that er visit was rough.......its a nasty wound....pics later.....ambulance ride....blood everywhere.....poor kid...mama and sister creaking out......his face was WIDE open.....gross...
He's such a good kid too, couldn't have happened to a less deserving soul.......right before holiday too..
I'm so sad for the poor little guy.....but he's already saying "chicks dig it dad"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

QUOTE=nevrnf;1389824]National Weather Service is about to issue a Severe No Snow Warning for the Chicago-land area. All per push snow plowers are most affected by this warning. The Seasonal account guys are safe and will prosper from this season of sitting and watching the rain. Most transmission repair shops and body shops will also be affected by this weather due to lack of business.

On another note. I remember 99. I was 36 and a single parent that season. What a pain trying to plow and find a baby sitter on short notice..[/QUOTE]









I was just reading that, unreal....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Dissociative;1389863 said:


> Talk about a rough day yesterday....my 5yr old son fell on sidewalk in front of restaurant, hit his eye on top of 24" parking ballard on way down.......five stitches around left eye......ballard was bent into sidewalk area from car hitting it.......if it had been fixed no injury......im pissed and gettig lawyer.....no way it should have been left bent and sticking into walkway like that.
> 
> He's doing good but that er visit was rough.......its a nasty wound....pics later.....ambulance ride....blood everywhere.....poor kid...mama and sister creaking out......his face was WIDE open.....gross...


Sorry to hear that, that doesnt sound pretty. I would definetly get a lawyer. Best of luck.


----------



## dieselss

Sorry to hear as well. Sounds like he's got a good spirit about it tho.


----------



## dieseld

Anyone have interest in Rigid LED lights, let me know. Saw these in person yesterday, and wow they are bright. Friend of mine has great prices on them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieseld;1389896 said:


> Anyone have interest in Rigid LED lights, let me know. Saw these in person yesterday, and wow they are bright. Friend of mine has great prices on them.


I been thinking about them

How much for the 20 in bar?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1389235 said:


> This was only one of a couple years that I didn't plow since I was 16. I ended up helping out a friend and it put the bug back into me.:
> 
> A great example of an otherwise warm winter marked by a predominantly positive AO/NAO coupled with a moderate La Nina was the 1998-1999 winter. December was quite mild and almost snow free, much like this December, but the first few weeks of January saw a dramatic change to snow and arctic cold. Notably for residents of Northern Illinois and northwest Indiana, the New Year was ushered in by the 2nd largest snowstorm on record for Chicago, the January 1st-3rd blizzard. Two weeks later, the snow was gone, in the midst of weeks on end of mild weather through February. Winter weather did not make much of an appearance again until March 1999. So that winter was warm overall and featured below normal snowfall, but a memorable blizzard. Even in the mild weather pattern we are in and expect to be in for the next couple of weeks at least, a minor to moderate snowstorm is not precluded, although the pattern does favor a storm track more conducive to rain events in our region. And finally, as always, large day to day variability is typical across northern Illinois and northwestern Indiana during the winter season.


Hello This is what I have been sayin all along........???? Isn't that Right Push.... Because you see I do remember the Blizzard of 1999 and 1978/1979......how about them ?????HUMMMM


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1389323 said:


> I remember that storm I was 18 then, I remember driving around getting stuck all over the place.... ahh the good old days.......
> 
> On a side note I didnt realize we were all around the same age.


Well you must have been doin DOUGHNUTZ back then rather than EATTIN THEM :laughing:

AHHHHH yes the GOOD ole days and we are close in AGE


----------



## stroker79

1olddogtwo;1389898 said:


> I been thinking about them
> 
> How much for the 20 in bar?


These lights are amazing. I have a 10" bar on my atv and its far brighter than a pair of hid lights. I also have a little ine as a backup light on my truck and one on the back of my atv. Well worth the price.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1389351 said:


> 34 here with a set of knees like a 60 year old. That's what playing college football at 300lbs does to ya.


Well I gott ya all beat 49 and Goin on 50 and Just went in for my 50,000mile Check up and had to be REBUILT had some BAD BALL JOINTS and TIE RODS:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1389898 said:


> I been thinking about them
> 
> How much for the 20 in bar?


Yes How Much are we talkin?????


----------



## dlcs

So with all the mumbo jumbo about the Artic Oscilation needing to turn negative for snow. So how often does this happen? I read somewhere that this could happen the first week of january, how do they figure this? SWAG system (scientific wildass guess) or is there some actually truth to this?


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1389938 said:


> Well I gott ya all beat 49 and Goin on 50 and Just went in for my 50,000mile Check up and had to be REBUILT had some BAD BALL JOINTS and TIE RODS:laughing:


so did you get the greaseable ones,,or did you opt for the "sealed" for life :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1389958 said:


> so did you get the greaseable ones,,or did you opt for the "sealed" for life :laughing:


not sure i was kinda knocked out :laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You should see the grease fitting on his hip.


----------



## dieselss

No zerks sticking out anywhere?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NOPE JUST A COUPLE OF R&R stickers ...!! where they came from or how the got there i don't even wanna know


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Lets hope the new year is better. http://www.nbcchicago.com/weather/stories/Snow-Maybe-Next-Year--136135738.html


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1389922 said:


> Well you must have been doin DOUGHNUTZ back then rather than EATTIN THEM :laughing:
> 
> AHHHHH yes the GOOD ole days and we are close in AGE


Actually that statement is mostly true. I was doing doughnuts and almost took out a light pole. It came out of no where i swear......


----------



## metallihockey88

Anyone need some diesel oil? Got a full case 4 gallons of valvoline blue max or whatever 15w/40 un my garage I wanna get rid of. Dad got it for free from his valvoline rep but I run full synthetic in my truck. Whoever wants it can have it. Pm or call me. Erik.8472046196


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1389922 said:


> Well you must have been doin DOUGHNUTZ back then rather than EATTIN THEM :laughing:
> 
> Where do you think glazed donuts come from....Do you really think when cops are sitting still way back in a parking lot they are "doing paperwork".....i dont think so haha


----------



## Midwest Pond

Eric, great work on your Facebook page!!! Love the porch


----------



## ERWbuilders

Midwest Pond;1390020 said:


> Eric, great work on your Facebook page!!! Love the porch


Thanks bud, still waiting to see your website....Supposed to be done last spring  lol


----------



## stroker79

I zoomed out on the radar and it looks like northern Wisconsin is getting some snow finally! 

It actually looks like the snow wants to come down here the way it's stretching down. Could it happen?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1389993 said:


> Anyone need some diesel oil? Got a full case 4 gallons of valvoline blue max or whatever 15w/40 un my garage I wanna get rid of. Dad got it for free from his valvoline rep but I run full synthetic in my truck. Whoever wants it can have it. Pm or call me. Erik.8472046196


I'll take the oil. Where u located


----------



## clncut

Mattguy;1389665 said:


> Yes sir, I'm right down the street from Allen's. We're on Main St. and Kennedy. Big Green Building!


Grimmer construction (I think)? Funeral home? Its been a while since ive been out that way.


----------



## GMC99

Per the weather channel

Through 6pm: Light snow will develop around late afternoon. Increasing clouds with temperatures steady or falling to near 31F. Winds SW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 40%. No significant snow accumulations through 6:00pm.


----------



## dieselss

yea thomas is right by the funeral home. they just put up a real nice building,,,,im jealous. be nice if we had something that big to work in


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah GMC, I'm hearing flurries too. So does thatt mean 2-4 inches? Cause they really don't know!


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1390082 said:


> Yeah GMC, I'm hearing flurries too. So does thatt mean 2-4 inches? Cause they really don't know!


Its pretty bad when were getting excited over a 40% chance of light snow! Glad I bought a vbox this year, otherwise i would 0 hours so far


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1390088 said:


> Its pretty bad when were getting excited over a 40% chance of light snow! Glad I bought a vbox this year, otherwise i would 0 hours so far


Have to love those salt runs. Leave the blade at home and still go make that money!


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1390070 said:


> I'll take the oil. Where u located


Knew I shoulda posted this earlier. Was just by you for that Lightbar and was in lansing Monday-wednesday. Im in skokie. Don't know if ill be out your way again soon. You ever out here or near the city?


----------



## ERWbuilders

Metall You still have that skokie account you want to sub out? I know we where talking about it last winter but it failed to snow after that lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1390102 said:


> Knew I shoulda posted this earlier. Was just by you for that Lightbar and was in lansing Monday-wednesday. Im in skokie. Don't know if ill be out your way again soon. You ever out here or near the city?


I was just north of Midway this morning looking at another lot. I plow and salt around Midway


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1390098 said:


> Have to love those salt runs. Leave the blade at home and still go make that money!


I like that too.... So much easier.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1390138 said:


> I like that too.... So much easier.


................payup


----------



## ERWbuilders

The storms growing.......we might get a plowable event here!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

^good i have been banking these past couple days and its great!


----------



## Midwest Pond

ERWbuilders;1390028 said:


> Thanks bud, still waiting to see your website....Supposed to be done last spring  lol


yea.... Its easier to update the Facebook page than the website....... it was a good year.... going to do a brick patio repair next week just to keep busy......

Website, I'll just finish myself... my web guy went under......


----------



## ERWbuilders

Midwest Pond;1390182 said:


> yea.... Its easier to update the Facebook page than the website....... it was a good year.... going to do a brick patio repair next week just to keep busy......
> 
> Website, I'll just finish myself... my web guy went under......


Your right about facebook. Plus its free and easier to advertise on lol. Thats why i got rid of my website. Waste of money and no advertising


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1390128 said:


> I was just north of Midway this morning looking at another lot. I plow and salt around Midway


Yea that's almost as far for me as your shop. Let me know if your around the city or north and ill let ya know if I venture south anytime soon I guess


----------



## Midwest Pond

ERWbuilders;1390185 said:


> Your right about facebook. Plus its free and easier to advertise on lol. Thats why i got rid of my website. Waste of money and no advertising


I have got a lot of traffic through my Facebook page, and the way the albums are set up, its great 'start to finish' display of projects.....

I'll call you after the holidays.... have a few projects for you


----------



## GMC99

ERWbuilders;1390154 said:


> The storms growing.......we might get a plowable event here!!!


Looks to be weakening as it gets farther south! Oh Well! In a month full of disappointments whats one more


----------



## 1olddogtwo

.............


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1390224 said:


> .............


uhhhhhhh???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Dew point is 19 degrees. Humidity is at 59%. If you check the reporting stations of where it looks to be snowing, its not. Air aloft is dry. Snow is evaporating before it reaches us. Sorry guys.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wax on wax off.....u learn well young grasshopper


----------



## ERWbuilders

Midwest Pond;1390193 said:


> I have got a lot of traffic through my Facebook page, and the way the albums are set up, its great 'start to finish' display of projects.....
> 
> I'll call you after the holidays.... have a few projects for you


That it is! and Please give a call, I will get your projects finished for ya as im anticipating a large rehab job in early spring!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Pushin 2 Please;1390241 said:


> Dew point is 19 degrees. Humidity is at 59%. If you check the reporting stations of where it looks to be snowing, its not. Air aloft is dry. Snow is evaporating before it reaches us. Sorry guys.


now why you gotta ruin our hopes.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nothing going on tonight. Way to dry. I tried guys I washed and waxed the wifes tahoe.


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R Yard Design;1390246 said:


> Nothing going on tonight. Way to dry. I tried guys I washed and waxed the wifes tahoe.


My ol lady said if you come over and wash her 2 cars she said it WILL snow and lots of it!:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ERWbuilders;1390245 said:


> now why you gotta ruin our hopes.....


Not trying too. Just giving you enough heads up to get to the bar and get your drink on. Its Friday!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ERWbuilders;1390249 said:


> My ol lady said if you come over and wash her 2 cars she said it WILL snow and lots of it!:laughing:


Your a ride for me but I'm in. I will have Olddog pick Sully and myself up. We'll wash, wax and detail them for some snow!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1390243 said:


> Wax on wax off.....u learn well young grasshopper


Thanks buddy. I learned from one heck of a guy! :laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

Pushin 2 Please;1390253 said:


> Your a ride for me but I'm in. I will have Olddog pick Sully and myself up. We'll wash, wax and detail them for some snow!


OH Here we go....now shes saying we all have to wash the hardwood floors now too....:realmad:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ERWbuilders;1390258 said:


> OH Here we go....now shes saying we all have to wash the hardwood floors now too....:realmad:


I know how that goes. Its the never ending "honey do" list..... Isn't marriage bliss? If this clipper came though yesterday with the air as moist, yes I said moist, as it was, we would be getting 2-4 inches this evening. Sorry, air is dry.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'll wax her car for a little snow. Lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

Lets all go out on a humidifier frenzee....it will snow for sure!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Better yet how about we all meet up for some and then we can all P!$$ in the wind for some moisture so it can Snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

meet up for a ? Last time we did that nobody showed? I guess they can't hang with us?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

FYI TO ALL if ya didnt know all ready

BOSS PLOW GIVE AWAY

LINK Thumbs Up

http://info.bossplow.com/ultimate-christmas-giveway/..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1390285 said:


> meet up for a ? Last time we did that nobody showed? I guess they can't hang with us?


Sounds about right PUSH AGREED


----------



## brianbrich1

Thats ok that leaves more room for us to have some wings..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm up for beer and food when ever you guys want.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1390342 said:


> I'm up for beer and food when ever you guys want.


Set it up, need an excuse to come down there and bring sully his case of diesel oil


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok if Russ and Brian are going... I guess you will have to twist my arm.....OK OK STOP I"LL GO


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not gonna lie guys, I don't think I have a free night until until the 14th of January.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

No problem Push 

We should have snow by THEN:laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1390362 said:


> Not gonna lie guys, I don't think I have a free night until until the 14th of January.


There's no snow, what the hell could you possibly be doing other then drinking with your fellow plower?


----------



## brianbrich1

I can eat anytime russ/denniss..matter affact hungry now


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Or Friday the 30th? Work for ya'll? I agree with Brian, they sound good right now!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any day is good for me.


----------



## brianbrich1

Friday it is...same time same place


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

The 30th actually works for me, I just may show up this time.....Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sure you will!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1390429 said:


> Sure you will!


Its like that?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No, not at all. See you in a week. I'll even try and talk Sully and olddog into coming up there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Isnt sully going to Blackhawk game that night ? Or washing his truck? I know there's something






(hehehehehehe)


----------



## Midwest Pond

lmao @ the BOSS give away..... think they'll put it on my 88 GMC?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah it will be a cute little one!!!!! LOL


It better not be a hawks. Maybe he will putting the hummer rims back on!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im about to put them on. Maybe i'll do it monday to mock mother nature


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1390494 said:


> Im about to put them on. Maybe i'll do it monday to mock mother nature


Im not sure why I quoted this, but its snowing in J-town.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

LoL.........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

See you at the shop Monday, Mr. Sully!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Why. You putting on my wheels for me?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We heard about your bad knees


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sure. I'll put them on and put my light bar back on. Basically, I just want to get out of the house!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have the entire house for the weekend to myself....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

On my way. Should I park on the strret or in the drive?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well I'll be a..... We have flurries here in the ghetto, known as New Lenox. If it snows like this till 6am, we might have enough!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ron, make sure you bring the wine. Pat will have the candles


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I have a box of wine in my "man bag"!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok Guys a little FYI for those who havnt been OUTSIDE

Tinley Park 

Temp is 28 now with lite snow starting to coat some areas very very litley


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1390433 said:


> Its like that?


OH wait a minute Push I thought you said HOOTERS sounds pretty close to BUFFALO WILD WINGS...Oh wait hambrick we ment

DONKIN DOUGHNUTS :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm in for Hooters. I like either one. Left or right! Haha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't get the cracks about DD, but they 
make some great brown I es


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1390547 said:


> On my way. Should I park on the strret or in the drive?


There is parking about 12 house down on the left

No, noone or nothing falling here yet


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just talked to my buddy in Oak Forest. He said maybe 5 or 10 flakes so far.


----------



## AJ 502

115 Bourbon Street. On A Friday.

A Little Something For Each Individual There.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1390584 said:


> I don't get the cracks about DD, but they
> make some great brown I es


Hooters or BWW works for me. I'll get it right this time.....

The D&D is because I'm a Cop......


----------



## Spucel

Talked to my chief in Homer Glen, starting to snow there. Starting to collect on my truck in Plainfield....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

RON was just WALTS and the snow was extremely lite but could be seen in the head lights of the cars and you all o see tire track in certain areas of the parking lot when the car head lights would light up the lot where there was traffic driven thru


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ahhhh, I c says the blind man


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1390599 said:


> 115 Bourbon Street. On A Friday.
> 
> A Little Something For Each Individual There.


Sorry aj I'll pass on there Marrionet police are absolute IDIOTS!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mike, were are you a officer?

Thanks Dennis. Its farther south. Ryan and I are getting a good snow shower. Driveway is trying to turn white!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Your welcome RON Did ya get my message I left ya on your phone


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1390611 said:


> Sorry aj I'll pass on there Marrionet police are absolute IDIOTS!!!!!


Its Evergreen Park. My Buddies Dad is the Fire Chief. We can get a Cab escort.

Merrionette Park is 4 blocks long by 2 blocks wide as a city.
Plus 2 miles away.
Don't go that way.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes I did. Thanks again. Now when I'm up at 2 or 3am, if it ever snows, I'll be calling your house!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Come on AJ..... go south down Kedize and get yourself a "rock" or a "workin girl"!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

115 is in MP


----------



## dieselss

A few flakes flying in nwi


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Spucel;1390604 said:


> Talked to my chief in Homer Glen, starting to snow there. Starting to collect on my truck in Plainfield....


Homer Glen FF you say? My parents live there and I usually do your guys floor drains and triple basin cleaning. Actually was at homer fire on cedar and 159 last week doing a rodding job. Also, my old man does all your plumbing work.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just as soon as it starts, its gonna end..... Than a cold night before it hits the middle 40's tomorrow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1390626 said:


> 115 is in MP


Thank You PatThumbs Up


----------



## Spucel

SullivanSeptic;1390633 said:


> Homer Glen FF you say? My parents live there and I usually do your guys floor drains and triple basin cleaning. Actually was at homer fire on cedar and 159 last week doing a rodding job. Also, my old man does all your plumbing work.


I work for Northwest Homer, our houses are at 143rd and Bell & 143rd & I-355. 2 seperate departments cover Homer Glen.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ you are kinda correct 115th is Evergreen park depends what side of the street youre standin on. 115th and kedzie 

soth side of 115th street where bourbon st is is Marrionet Park

North side is Chicago

then down by 115th and Pulaski is Marrionet park, Oak Lawn, Alsip and Chcago all diferent corners


----------



## Spucel

DIRISHMAN;1390657 said:


> AJ you are kinda correct 115th is Evergreen park depends what side of the street youre standin on. 115th and kedzie
> 
> soth side of 115th street where bourbon st is is Marrionet Park
> 
> North side is Chicago
> 
> then down by 115th and Pulaski is Marrionet park, Oak Lawn, Alsip and Chcago all diferent corners


Catch a good pin-in response in the middle of the intersection and watch the parade that pulls up...:laughing::yow!:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Had that happen when I was with Burbank FF

intersection of 87th and Cicero ave

NW CORNER ---BURBANK
SW CORNER---OAK LAWN
SE CORNER ---HOMETOWN
NE CORNER ---CHICAGO

Had to respond to a 3 car wreck with entrapment.....OMG :laughing:

then tryin to figure out who was tranporting to the hospital even funnier


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Scott you KNOW WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT FF

HOSEM DOWN AND LEAVE EM WET :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Is that cause you always finished before them? Just asking! LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1390694 said:


> Is that cause you always finished before them? Just asking! LOL


SHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!

OH YAH DID SULLY SAVE ME A PIECE OF APPLE PIE:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nope. She told me he ate it until he couldn't eat it anymore. Good for him!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

DAMN figured since it was not snowing and no snow on the ground i would at least get a little bit?????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No snow means I'm home. Sully is close by. So when it snows, I leave and he cums over for some fresh apple pie!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. All mine!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1390733 said:


> Nope. All mine!


OH MAN I thought since we are Both Irish You would at least share


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If he is gonna share, he is sharing with me!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1390749 said:


> If he is gonna share, he is sharing with me!


YA I Guess your right........ What's a guy to do to get a little PIE


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Drive thru Robbins!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1390772 said:


> Drive thru Robbins!


I said PIE Not CHOCOLATE PUDDIN :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice! Good night, ya'll!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ya Goodnight all


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1390613 said:


> Mike, were are you a officer?
> 
> Thanks Dennis. Its farther south. Ryan and I are getting a good snow shower. Driveway is trying to turn white!


Chicago Ridge.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any snow to report we have about 6 inches out here. Well that was in the snoconethat I had. Lol. Not seeing anything for about 11 days.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

No Russ just a wee bit cold out right now.

TEMP out here is 27 and No snow flyin at all like before


----------



## Midwest Pond

my lawn had frost on it this morning....... with nothing to do these days, I salted it just to practice


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nice.......¥€


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pat, do you see what I see? Hope we have enough cold air in place. That's all I am saying now!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1391070 said:


> Pat, do you see what I see? Hope we have enough cold air in place. That's all I am saying now!


Pat you've created a monster. Another guy to tease us with predictions lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U referring to Tuesday am ? Or thrusday


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Monday night, LATE and Tuesday morning. Has to be really watched. Looks good now!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My buddy got a call yesterday to do a spring clean up on Monday. Its sad that he is actually gonna go trim bushes, clean up leaves and cut grass. This weather is crazy


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well now that the computer back up and running finaly

Good morning Pat,Ron Ryan,Russ and everyone else.........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good morning Dennis.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Midwest Pond;1391052 said:


> my lawn had frost on it this morning....... with nothing to do these days, I salted it just to practice


I had frost on the lawn as well. I cleaned my salter this AM in the driveway and it froze up real quick.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning ___________________


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Good morning. Happy xmas eve. My kids are bouncing off the walls already


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1391090 said:


> Good morning Dennis.


So Almighty POO BAH #2 only reason I say #2 is cause THE DOGG IS #1 where is the SNOW ???? Besides I cant call ya GUESSER #2 Because there is a line there:laughing: and your not lookin like the CH5 Hottie either so


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ch 5 hottie?

I still have to finish my plow......the lights need setting


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, she is fine. Turn on channel 5 Pat. I think her name is Cheryl Scott... Just a guess. I'm not stalking her.. lol

My daughter is also going nuts, Sully. Its gonna get worse better it gets better!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got three. Plus my niece stayed over last night. They are all hopped up on xmas adrenaline


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Sully I got way for ya to settle them down...

1st have em wash your trucks then bring ya 

2nd have em run down by Ron and was his truck again and bring ya 

3rd have pat bring his truck over and then they wash his and then bring ya 

4th have them the go and jump up and down outside for a SNOW DANCE and then bring ya 

Then it shouild be time for a NAP


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I wish it was that easy. Im actually pulling up to buy some beer now,


----------



## DIRISHMAN

PUSH must be with ya. gotta get somthing to wash down that APPLE PIE ........:laughing:


----------



## Spucel

Hambrick & Co.;1391096 said:


> I had frost on the lawn as well. I cleaned my salter this AM in the driveway and it froze up real quick.


Did you put salt in it to salt your driveway after it froze up?


----------



## erkoehler

Time to go shopping! Its tradition, all shopping is done Christmas Eve!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

First of all EK Holy Smokes Good luck in the Mall...

Secondto everyone on here may you and your family all have a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS....

NEXT PLEASE SANTA WE HAVE BEEN A LITTLE NAUGHTY BUT CAN YA PLEASE BRING US SOME SNOW!!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Spucel;1391216 said:


> Did you put salt in it to salt your driveway after it froze up?


I did! Its a vicious circle..... I'm gonna be at this a while.


----------



## Mcdunn

Is there any truth to the rumor going around that we are said to have a mild and warm winter this year... as of a few days ago... before that they said we were supposed to have a terribly wet and heavily snowy winter. 

Up here in Lake Bluff we have no snow yet, what so ever!


----------



## dieselss

Hambrick & Co.;1391289 said:


> I did! Its a vicious circle..... I'm gonna be at this a while.


well at least SOMEONE gets to play 
no fair no fair!!!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Its funny all the excuses these weather gurus are making because of there major winter prediction F*** up bahaha...now its hard to predict the weather when last winter it was easy


----------



## Midwest Pond

we are 3 to 4 plowable events behind last year at this same time


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I come home and there is no ******* snow, come on you slackers


----------



## Spucel

Hambrick & Co.;1391289 said:


> I did! Its a vicious circle..... I'm gonna be at this a while.


Haha nice:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

With what the weather forcasters said earlier, who would have thought i'd be riding the bike on Christmas eve. Scheeze, only profession where your paid to be wrong!!!!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

This lack of snow is forcing me to spend time with my family. I have no excuses this year.


----------



## dieselss

I thought you were still salting your driveway? 1 crystal at a time?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Haha. Mom I'm not gonna make it to dinner. Got a mess over here at the house. Salt and water every where.


----------



## dieselss

Lol, hey whatever works. I've skated with less


----------



## AJ 502

Guys i know its Christmas eve and all.
No Talk?


----------



## dieselss

I think everyone's with there families.......gulp, having a good time. Lol. Waiting for Santa


----------



## AJ 502

Yep waiting for Santa...

I Finally got my little guy to sleep.

He saw Santa over Nova Scotia on Norad and Finally went to sleep.

Anyway, TO ALL A GOOOD NIGHT!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

You mean santas on his way to the states? Id better go to bed so he can stop here . Merry Christmas ya'll


----------



## buildinon

MERRY CHRISTMASeveryone...Hope that everyone has a safe and happy holiday and that soon we get some snow that we can play in and be as happy as the kids will be this morning Agian MERRY CHRISTMAS to you and your families :salute:


----------



## ERWbuilders

Driving home from the bar i swore i saw some flakes...i thought "damn...santa is real..." then i realized shyt...ive been drinkin and that looks like a bug....bahumbug....MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good morning all and MERRY CHRISTMAS.....!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ho no Jo ho


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lets put this way, no plows are needed anytime soon. salting or two this week is more likely


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just think, this time tomorrow, its all OVER!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I can't wait for the Year to be over


----------



## erkoehler

Merry Christmas!


----------



## KMBertog

Merry Christmas, guys!


----------



## clncut

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Now that Christmas is over maybe we can get some snow now?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Still another 8 days or so of summer left


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Summer? Well at least Fall! LOL.....


----------



## ERWbuilders

bahaha...thats what its feeling like...but that wind was COLD today!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its going to nice tomorrow. Time to take down the Christmas lights!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bears are looking good


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oh the just kicked off the game........


----------



## kevlars

U looking into a crystal ball or something? It just started!

Kevlars


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yeah now they going to get their ass kicked


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, yes they are!


----------



## GMC99

Any thoughts on monday nights system? Salt run atleast??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GMC99;1392154 said:


> Any thoughts on monday nights system? Salt run atleast??


Yep Salt will be needed to the rim of my MARGARITA GLASS.


----------



## erkoehler

Bears are hanging around in this one.


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1392170 said:


> Bears are hanging around in this one.


Not anymore lol


----------



## erkoehler

Yeah that was weak.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Did you expect anything else out of the bears??


----------



## erkoehler

Good morning!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning to you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm so done with the snow line running over the top of us. So done with
The rain/ snow line


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Happy Monday all

As of right now 

Tonight salting is possible

Clipper Thursday pm salting more north then anything at this point

The weekend could be the big ONE


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1392321 said:


> Happy Monday all
> 
> The weekend could be the big ONE


I thought this was goign to miss northern Illinois, something new? purplebou


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pat, the big one as in a dusting?


----------



## SnowMatt13

No, the big one meaning more than 1".


----------



## dieselss

fox just said rain tonight,,then rain snow mix late/early tuesday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe a salt run tonight but that's looks doubtful. The big one Pat? Are you talking about our next warm up? Next weekend highs in the low to middle 40's. Great way to kick off the new year, in shorts and a tank!


----------



## the new boss 92

this is awsome, never had so many fires in a row. never drank this much yeger and jack in 1 month! we need snow before i am becoming a seasoned alcoholic!


----------



## ultimate plow

who the hell wanted to watch the bears???? The bulls had the mvp of last year and that mvp won the game for us yesterday. D ROSE!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

So it could be something or could be nothing tonight?


----------



## ultimate plow

Hambrick & Co.;1392421 said:


> So it could be something or could be nothing tonight?


Id just wait and see. I cant even look at the forcast anymore cuz it just hurts. Hopefully the northside gets something.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry ultimate, if anything I think southsiders again. Don't look good for us either. Should know more this afternoon.


----------



## dlcs

Check this out from John Dee....might be some hope. THis would be a very nice late Christmas present to all of us.

*I will add that there is still the idea of a fairly strong storm to form in the southern Plains and track into the southern Midwest- producing the potential for some fairly heavy snows across the central Midwest (areas like eastern IA, northern IL, southern WI and southern lower MI). Right now I do not have a lot of faith in this idea, but it does certainly bear some watching.

Temps in this time frame look to run close to average in most areas, which will put highs across the Northwoods in the mid to upper 20's, with lows in the single digits and teens.

11-16 DAY FORECAST:

The outlook for this time sees the continued breakdown of the patter than has robbed the central US of any real wintry weather for much of December. The large upper air troughs over eastern Russia, western Alaska and also over Greenland are indicated to become dislodged, which would allow for better chances for cold and snows across North America- especially northern sections of North America.

I do not see any huge storms to unfold as of yet, but several light to moderate snows are possible for the northern 1/3rd to ½ of the Midwest and no thaws are seen either.

Lake snows also look to become more commonplace as we work through this time frame, as arctic air is indicated to be a more frequent fixture across the northern Midwest.

So overall, no big storms to get ourselves all wrapped up in, but a fairly good looking pattern, with fresh snows across the northern Midwest and cold temps to preserve them.

-John*


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.suntimes.com/photos/galleries/index.html?story=3636971

flip thru the pics.....see anything


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That's not Ron he looks too tall in that pic.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

that was Ron Sr.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes it was!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Git-R-Done


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1392603 said:


> Git-R-Done


Who's Ron?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Me.....!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ron is Pushin 2 Please, thats his dad making it happen


----------



## 1olddogtwo

also. there has been a slight shift to the NW.....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1392637 said:


> Me.....!!!!!


Sorry Ron........ I knew that!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1392640 said:


> also. there has been a slight shift to the NW.....


Slight enough to change in our favor for once?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm waiting for a few more things to be released


----------



## kevlars

Keep us posted and in the loop, olddog! We sure do appreciate your interpretation of the upcoming events!

Kevlars


----------



## DIRISHMAN

kevlars;1392655 said:


> Keep us posted and in the loop, olddog! We sure do appreciate your interpretation of the upcoming events!
> 
> Kevlars


Yes please keep us in the LOOP.. I just love waiting in anticpation and getting overly giddyand excited about NOTHING "Think I'll start drinking like the boss and become an alcoholic...... [/SIZE]


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1392638 said:


> Ron is Pushin 2 Please, thats his dad making it happen


I got him out of retirement for the blizzard of 99 and last season. Otherwise, he is done!


Hambrick & Co.;1392642 said:


> Sorry Ron........ I knew that!


i knew you knew that!


SullivanSeptic;1392645 said:


> Slight enough to change in our favor for once?


Our favor? At least we had a few salt runs. a lot of the north guys didn't.


1olddogtwo;1392649 said:


> I'm waiting for a few more things to be released


I see that it has shifted a bit, Pat. I think around 4 or 7am it might be snowing pretty good by your place and especially Russ and Brian's. Again northern boys won't get anything. Hope you see something I don't and really prove me wrong!


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1392699 said:


> I got him out of retirement for the blizzard of 99 and last season. Otherwise, he is done!
> 
> i knew you knew that!
> 
> Our favor? At least we had a few salt runs. a lot of the north guys didn't.
> 
> I see that it has shifted a bit, Pat. I think around 4 or 7am it might be snowing pretty good by your place and especially Russ and Brian's. Again northern boys won't get anything. Hope you see something I don't and really prove me wrong!


What do you consider "north"


----------



## brianbrich1

Just got done loading salt just in case...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC, right now I'd say north of I-55 won't see much. Maybe as far north as I-88. I know when Pat gets his info of the latest model runs, he will post it. That's my "guess" as of now.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1392699 said:


> I got him out of retirement for the blizzard of 99 and last season. Otherwise, he is done!
> 
> Thats pretty cool! I would love to have worked with my old man.
> 
> I see that it has shifted a bit, Pat. I think around 4 or 7am it might be snowing pretty good by your place and especially Russ and Brian's. Again northern boys won't get anything. Hope you see something I don't and really prove me wrong!


He said snow ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1392645 said:


> Slight enough to change in our favor for once?


Sully I was behind one of your trucks today. The big tanker one. It needs a wash.......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Haha, that's not all it needs!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No it need to get a motor and a paint job.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well the other half just got home from being out of town
She has forced to go shopping fun fun


----------



## buildinon

You think that it looks like it wil be more than 1" for tonight then so I can get on the road and leave Omaha? It was 51 here today...ushually in the 20's this time of year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Where's your home area


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I can't see from the phone


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

buildinon;1392775 said:


> You think that it looks like it wil be more than 1" for tonight then so I can get on the road and leave Omaha? It was 51 here today...ushually in the 20's this time of year.


Sorry, not even close.


1olddogtwo;1392801 said:


> Where's your home area


He is in Buffalo Grove.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Stay in Omaha 

The slight shift just gives the south southeast guys a better chance of salting at this point


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1392817 said:


> Sorry, not even close.
> 
> He is in Buffalo Grove.


What are you guys thinking for Orland Park / New Lenox areas


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Not much just some to salt.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

R&R Yard Design;1392831 said:


> Not much just some to salt.


Russ now a days thats a pretty big deal!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1392828 said:


> What are you guys thinking for Orland Park / New Lenox areas


That's a hard one to call, its all in the timing of the "cold" air. Odds are against you, warm ground, low ratio wet snow mixing.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1392855 said:


> That's a hard one to call, its all in the timing of the "cold" air. Odds are against you, warm ground, low ratio wet snow mixing.


Is it going south?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It staying south.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

R&R Yard Design;1392859 said:


> It staying south.


Well that doesnt help most of everything I have is north of 80


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I would say anything south and east of the Lansing area will have the best shot of anything at all. This could change, like it ALWAYS does. I would just keep an eye to the sky. I fueled up one of the trucks, just in case. That should keep anything and everything away from my areas!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well I have the speader in the ground , but It can go on in 20 and just use bags for now. Since it will all melt tomorrow.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

R&R Yard Design;1392913 said:


> Well I have the speader in the ground , but It can go on in 20 and just use bags for now. Since it will all melt tomorrow.


My spreader is laying on the garage floor also. Plus I washed my truck today so both combined may yield something. Although I did buy salt today so that probably won't help.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell I still have not even got the vbox in the truck. Why drive around with the weight in it.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

R&R Yard Design;1392937 said:


> Hell I still have not even got the vbox in the truck. Why drive around with the weight in it.


I don't blame you


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;1392747 said:


> No it need to get a motor and a paint job.


Just a motor. Paint is still real good. But it really does need a wash. Its getting one this week. Maybe tomorrow. We always have a slow week after the holiday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I would think everybodies $h!ter is full after the holiday and would want a pump? Maybe there all broke!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1392978 said:


> I would think everybodies $h!ter is full after the holiday and would want a pump? Maybe there all broke!


Are u saying his clients are full of crap.


----------



## erkoehler

How many miles are on it, and if its being driven and used why does it need a new engine?

Just curious....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just over 200,000 miles. But it has about 18,000 hours on a piece of garbage CAT motor. The motor is shot. Already rebuilt the head once last year, but it isn't holding. Its a throw away motor. Can't be rebuilt.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Motor runs as of now. Its gonna go at any time, so I am in the process of finding a new one. So if anyone has any leads on a new CAT 3126 or C7 motor me know. Id rather buy motor then a new truck. $150,000 for a new truck and custom aluminum tank is a bit hard to handle right now.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sully and I have sleet coming down real hard as I type!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Don't lie.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1393099 said:


> Don't lie.


Hehehehe, got 1/2 here in midlo....

Ok I'm full of it


----------



## WilliamOak

so nothin for the northsiders?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What are we going to get tonight.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ice for sure!


----------



## brianbrich1

Just gkt in from walking the dog not a thing here..


----------



## erkoehler

Really guys, its 37a degrees here ... pavement dry as a bone, not a damn thing falling from the sky.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1393124 said:


> Just gkt in from walking the dog not a thing here..


WOW..... It's getting pretty icey around here. It is coming your way!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

how bad is it ron i just love when you type lol


----------



## erkoehler

Pavement is wet here in Bloomingdale, misty light rain. Temp is still 35 though.

Setting the alarm for 3am just to double check.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

how is it in tinley and mokena


----------



## clncut

Nothing here in NWI


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Very light rain in lansing.


----------



## buildinon

Yes I live in Buffalo Grove but 90% of my accounts are in the City of Chicago and the South Suburbs as I am from down there ( have only been in BG for 1 1/2 years moved for a woman...lol) Some are as far south as Kankakee but I have guys that handle those directly and they are on call out only for salt or a 1" trigger. Looks like my guys are heading out on salt runs atleast tonight from the phone calls I have been getting and what not. Hopefully they get some blade time in as well.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Rain here in Joliet. Time to go back to sleep.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just walked out in driveway. Just rain. Way too warm out right now in New Lenox for anything


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Rain, rain go away!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Gay...set an alarm to get up at 2....nothing.....been up ever since cant sleep....i wanna plow...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes, your right. That statement sounded gay. Lol


----------



## brianbrich1

Big flakes coming down....36 degrees jist getting slushy


----------



## ERWbuilders

haha...i had to reread that like 4 times to get why you said it sounded gay...and well yea it does lmao


----------



## brianbrich1

Sticking on the sifr rds


----------



## dieselss

Got some white stuff falling here in highland. Sky must be falling, ain't seen this stuff in a long time. Sorry northern guys


----------



## brianbrich1

All rain north of rt 30


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Send some my way!


----------



## clncut

Bout a half inch here in Valpo


----------



## dieselss

Ok will do,,,,i just went out and blew really really hard to the north. Lemmie know if ya guys feel it.


----------



## dieselss

More than us cln, getting close to 1/4.


----------



## clncut

Its really nice to see everything white again....unfortunately I have 2 inch triggers. So I sit and wait.......


----------



## dieselss

True. To bad its gunna be gone tomorrow. We have icy, so half our salt trucks are gone.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Where is it snowing at. I can't see your locations on my phone


----------



## clncut

Valparaiso, NWI. Snowing good here now.


----------



## dieselss

Highland in. 46322. Just ended now. Water mostly. Nothing more. It was a fun half hour.


----------



## clncut

I see the end slowly creeping this way....


----------



## dieselss

It was fun while it lasted. Hey sully I'm a little map dot. It's like when you sneeze and it goes flying, the little dot would be where I'm at lol


----------



## clncut

Sully, if your using dieselss analogy for location then Valparaiso is the slightly larger snot just east of him. I have this new blade just waiting to work....maybe we will get that lake effect to kick in later!!


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Yea bigger drop for cln. I don't think the lakes gunna turn on. Winds going to west to east. Thinking not today.


----------



## clncut

Snow stopped.....not enough to plow but plenty for a snowball fight with the kids! There is always next time.....I hope.


----------



## dieselss

Yea next year sometime.


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1393418 said:


> Yea next year sometime.


So in 5 days we will have snow?? when its supposed to almost 50 degrees?


----------



## dlcs

clncut;1393411 said:


> Snow stopped.....not enough to plow but plenty for a snowball fight with the kids! There is always next time.....I hope.


LOL, I got one here I'd like to whop with a snowball. Only there isn't a flake to be found. School starts up again next Wednesday.:redbounce

J/k I have a ball with my boy being home from school. We took the Gator out yesterday playing in the muddy fields. Had a blast.


----------



## brianbrich1

Long range forecast shows a change coming next week?


----------



## the new boss 92

DIRISHMAN;1392681 said:


> Yes please keep us in the LOOP.. I just love waiting in anticpation and getting overly giddyand excited about NOTHING "Think I'll start drinking like the boss and become an alcoholic...... [/SIZE]


SEASONED alcoholicThumbs Up


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You can keep your change. 





Thought we were talking about something else.


----------



## brianbrich1

We still on friday bws..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Bww on Friday at 6 let's say. Tinley.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I think I'm gonna be out on this one again. Wife planned a little get away with the kids for New Years. So unless it snows, I will be in Wisconsin Friday Night and Saturday Night. Sorry boys


----------



## dlcs

R&R Yard Design;1393544 said:


> You can keep your change.
> 
> Thought we were talking about something else.


Lol You filthy animal. My son loves that line.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

dlcs;1393579 said:


> Lol You filthy animal. My son loves that line.


Whats the word on Fridays potential for snow?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I need to get a 4 door truck but should I get a 6 foot or an 8 foot bed. I have a 8 foot supercab now.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1393599 said:


> Whats the word on Fridays potential for snow?


VERY, VERY low.


R&R Yard Design;1393607 said:


> I need to get a 4 door truck but should I get a 6 foot or an 8 foot bed. I have a 8 foot supercab now.


I like the 6 1/2. you should get the 8. You'll use it.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

That sucks for Friday then. 

Get the 8ft.


----------



## erkoehler

My salt dogg 2 yard spreader fits in the short bed. If your going crew cab I would do a short bed.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Long bed. I have my crew cab short bed and I am frustrated every day. I really want a fuel tank in it, but I cant afford to give up bed space. My 6 1/2 gets filled up quickly all the time


----------



## WilliamOak

Also wish I had the long bed for functionality, if I had an 8' bed I could have a 75gal tank and smaller box and still have room for a V box.
Also had a short bed dump insert in mine this summer and could haul only 6yds of mulch heaped and packed in big time. I miss the 8' bed I had on my dodge


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

WilliamOak;1393815 said:


> Also wish I had the long bed for functionality, if I had an 8' bed I could have a 75gal tank and smaller box and still have room for a V box.
> Also had a short bed dump insert in mine this summer and could haul only 6yds of mulch heaped and packed in big time. I miss the 8' bed I had on my dodge


I have an 8ft. and love it. Just wish I had four doors. Next year maybe.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mike, there is a clipper that might swipe us on Friday morning. Looks to be nothing at this point. See you all Friday at Buffalo. Russ is buying!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea I'm buying my drinks.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So do you need a crew cab because of the baby? Or what? You going to buy new?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1393865 said:


> Mike, there is a clipper that might swipe us on Friday morning. Looks to be nothing at this point. See you all Friday at Buffalo. Russ is buying!


Thanks Ron, DTN is showing it as 1/4"-1" so I figured I'd see if you have more info....

I'm down with drinking if Russ is buying......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1393868 said:


> Yea I'm buying my drinks.


And a your pickin me up and buying me drinks to :laughing: Probably be a big turn out like last time. Me ,Russ, Brian and Ron, everyone else was a no show


----------



## brianbrich1

Taking my kids to see the globetrotters friday afternoon but ill b at bws...i havent seen them since I was 10


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1393893 said:


> Taking my kids to see the globetrotters friday afternoon but ill b at bws...i havent seen them since I was 10


Your kids? Wow, talk about dead beat dad!


----------



## kevlars

Haha! That is what I was thinking when I first read his post. 

Kevlars


----------



## brianbrich1

Yeah I figured I would take them for the experince..i hope its good..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I went and saw them at the Rosemant about 20 years ago. I thought it was pretty sweet back than. You kids will like it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good heavy weight fight Friday night. I'm glad Buffalo has the UFC fights!


----------



## dlcs

Have any of you Chicago guys got to plow anything yet this year? I'm in Northwest Illinois and I've salted my lots twice this season and plowed a few, only the ones who barely made the 1" trigger as it was rather spotty. Just curious, i know you guys have salted but couldn't remmeber if anyone got to plow yet.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I doubt anyone plowed. If they did, they were probably seeing sparks.


----------



## GMC99

dlcs;1394087 said:


> Have any of you Chicago guys got to plow anything yet this year? I'm in Northwest Illinois and I've salted my lots twice this season and plowed a few, only the ones who barely made the 1" trigger as it was rather spotty. Just curious, i know you guys have salted but couldn't remmeber if anyone got to plow yet.


Plowing?? Whats that??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nothing plowable so far. Just a couple 2 or 3 salt runs. Whooo hoooo, what a year!


----------



## dlcs

I got a couple that the lots have not been sealed in years so the snow accum. a little faster and we barely made the trigger. A few years ago i had soem lots that wanted a .5" trigger.lol Wished i still had those.


----------



## Dissociative

SORRY TO CUT IN LIKE THIS...

BUT GUYS....i just busted the screen out on my phone trying to change it....now im kinda screwed.

do any of you have a decent smart phone android or iphone you want to sell?..

going out tomorrow am if no response..... figured id at least try....


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Maybe you should stick to vehicle lighting!


----------



## ultimate plow

dlcs;1394153 said:


> I got a couple that the lots have not been sealed in years so the snow accum. a little faster and we barely made the trigger. A few years ago i had soem lots that wanted a .5" trigger.lol Wished i still had those.


2 salts in mchenry county


----------



## Dissociative

DistinctiveDave;1394259 said:


> Maybe you should stick to vehicle lighting!


maybe you should update your signature....LOL...yep...my big hands cracked the LCD while i was putting on a new glass.....SUCKS...

lets ride together Friday


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dissociative;1394276 said:


> maybe you should update your signature....LOL...yep...my big hands cracked the LCD while i was putting on a new glass.....SUCKS...
> 
> lets ride together Friday


Awe come on it was not your hands it was your big feet that stepped on it while chasin the dog


----------



## SullivanSeptic

U get my text George


----------



## Dissociative

SullivanSeptic;1394280 said:


> U get my text George


LOL.....read up 5 posts....LOL...

imagine me trying to take this thing apart....it was like a circus bear fixing a pocket watch...

i knew it was broke the first screw out...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I tested u around noon


----------



## KMBertog

dlcs;1394087 said:


> Have any of you Chicago guys got to plow anything yet this year? I'm in Northwest Illinois and I've salted my lots twice this season and plowed a few, only the ones who barely made the 1" trigger as it was rather spotty. Just curious, i know you guys have salted but couldn't remmeber if anyone got to plow yet.


2 saltings for us so far. Let's hope the new year brings some flipping snow.


----------



## Dissociative

SullivanSeptic;1394288 said:


> I tested u around noon


saw you might go away....so are ya?


----------



## AJ 502

Dissociative;1394276 said:


> maybe you should update your signature....LOL...yep...my big hands cracked the LCD while i was putting on a new glass.....SUCKS...
> 
> *lets ride together Friday*


Dang i like those invites...

Lets get a drink together and talk face to face. LOL.

B-Dubs Friday...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. Can u do Thursday or next week


----------



## Dissociative

yea...im coming down Friday....and I should get this truck over to shop soon....

BTW....anyone got a full size bed mat laying around?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let all try to make it this time. We know sullys out his wife is pulling him to wi. by his you know what's


----------



## Dissociative

SullivanSeptic;1394301 said:


> Yeah. Can u do Thursday or next week


doubtful....thursday i bet is when they deliver leds....and i need the $$..payup.....BTW...2010 chevy getting 6 amber vertex and he liked your front strobe location...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im gone friday and coming back Sunday.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Dissociative;1394305 said:


> doubtful....thursday i bet is when they deliver leds....and i need the $$..payup.....BTW...2010 chevy getting 6 amber vertex and he liked your front strobe location...


George I have a less that one year old droid you can have if you want it. No scratches perfect working condition. Its yours if you want it.

I only ask that you explain to me how to get my running lights to turn off when I turn on my Atomic LEDs.

Let me know...

Mike


----------



## the new boss 92

Dissociative;1394302 said:


> yea...im coming down Friday....and I should get this truck over to shop soon....
> 
> BTW....anyone got a full size bed mat laying around?


6 foot? if so i think i have one i want out of my fing way if i didnt todd it yet.


----------



## dieseld

iPhone 3G if you want it. Have a case also for it. I moved to the iPhone 4.


----------



## SnowMatt13

John Dee's forecast looks promising.......you know where that will go


----------



## dlcs

SnowMatt13;1394558 said:


> John Dee's forecast looks promising.......you know where that will go


I saw that but is that rain or snow.lol 1-4" by 7:00am Saturday morning? No one else is forcasting anything Friday night for us, so does he see something that nobody else sees?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

this should be changing......the old shoe is about to come into play......


----------



## SnowMatt13

Bring on the blizzard!!


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1394617 said:


> this should be changing......the old shoe is about to come into play......


Is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## dlcs

GMC99;1394622 said:


> Is that a good or bad thing?


I'm guessing bad.....

Now on the otherhand NOAA says artic air to arrive Monday and no warm ups in sight. yeh right, I'll believe it when I see it or it will get so cold that it can't snow. We have seen that before too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That saturday one this funny....its going to be like 50F

Anyways the cold will make a short return and there appears to be a fairly LARGE storm brewing for next week, I will say more later on this subject. Right now most of the modesl are agreeing on something, just when and where are up for debate.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1394630 said:


> That saturday one this funny....its going to be like 50F
> 
> Anyways the cold will make a short return and there appears to be a fairly storm brewing for next week, I will say more later on this subject. Right now most of the modesl are agreeing on something, just when and where are up for debate.


If the Saturday one does happen, we better be quick to get it plowed off before the sun comes up, cause poof and it will be gone. :saluteayup

So you are goign to keep us all in suspense about the next one? I'm guessing its around next monday evening?:salute:


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1394630 said:


> That saturday one this funny....its going to be like 50F
> 
> Anyways the cold will make a short return and there appears to be a fairly LARGE storm brewing for next week, I will say more later on this subject. Right now most of the modesl are agreeing on something, just when and where are up for debate.


Do you think what Johndee is forecasting for friday into saturday is correct in any way? Or is it going to be a long shot?


----------



## Snow2Go

Guys, I wouldn't trust a forecast till the day before.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm the day after kind of guy


----------



## ERWbuilders

I think this winter is screwed...next year it is COME ON DECEMBER!!!! Oh wait thats when the world supposed to end...dec. 20th 2012 damn....:salute::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1394637 said:


> Do you think what Johndee is forecasting for Friday into Saturday is correct in any way? Or is it going to be a long shot?


"in any way".....the locations of the states and Lake Michigan is right.


----------



## GMC99

Freezing rain tonight! Woot Woot!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Heres Monday.....









Thru Wed









waiting for the wet maps to come into play


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What's going for tonight.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wet cold rain I think. I havent care to really look


----------



## GMC99

Special weather statement...resent
national weather service chicago il
350 pm cst wed dec 28 2011

ilz003>006-008-010>014-019>022-inz001-002-290015-
winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake il-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-dupage-cook-
la salle-kendall-grundy-will-lake in-porter-
including the cities of...rockford...belvidere...woodstock...
Waukegan...oregon...dixon...dekalb...aurora...wheaton...chicago...
Ottawa...oswego...morris...joliet...gary...valparaiso
350 pm cst wed dec 28 2011

...light freezing rain possible after midnight...

A warm front will lift north across the region tonight bringing a
chance of light precipitation to portions of northern illinois and
northwest indiana...generally along and north of the interstate 80
corridor. Precipitation is expected to initially be light snow...but
should quickly change over to light freezing rain. Untreated
roadways and elevated surfaces such as bridges and overpasses will
be especially susceptible to ice developing. While no significant
ice accumulation is expected...even small amounts of ice on the
roadways will lead to slick and dangerous driving conditions.
Motorists should use caution and remain alert for changing road
conditions.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

GMC99;1394933 said:


> Special weather statement...resent
> national weather service chicago il
> 350 pm cst wed dec 28 2011
> 
> ilz003>006-008-010>014-019>022-inz001-002-290015-
> winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake il-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-dupage-cook-
> la salle-kendall-grundy-will-lake in-porter-
> including the cities of...rockford...belvidere...woodstock...
> Waukegan...oregon...dixon...dekalb...aurora...wheaton...chicago...
> Ottawa...oswego...morris...joliet...gary...valparaiso
> 350 pm cst wed dec 28 2011
> 
> ...light freezing rain possible after midnight...
> 
> A warm front will lift north across the region tonight bringing a
> chance of light precipitation to portions of northern illinois and
> northwest indiana...generally along and north of the interstate 80
> corridor. Precipitation is expected to initially be light snow...but
> should quickly change over to light freezing rain. Untreated
> roadways and elevated surfaces such as bridges and overpasses will
> be especially susceptible to ice developing. While no significant
> ice accumulation is expected...even small amounts of ice on the
> roadways will lead to slick and dangerous driving conditions.
> Motorists should use caution and remain alert for changing road
> conditions.


I read this on the internet so it must be true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GMC99

Hambrick & Co.;1394947 said:


> I read this on the internet so it must be true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well if thats the case


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1394947 said:


> I read this on the internet so it must be true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


read this:

http://blogs.wlfi.com/category/chads-wlfi-weather-blog/


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1394980 said:


> read this:
> 
> http://blogs.wlfi.com/category/chads-wlfi-weather-blog/


That crap is all over the place!!!! "It will be windy then get cold, then it may snow but not a lot if it does, then it will become summer for two days, then it will get stupid cold over night and then level out towards the end of Jan at 19 degrees."


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1395011 said:


> That crap is all over the place!!!! "It will be windy then get cold, then it may snow but not a lot if it does, then it will become summer for two days, then it will get stupid cold over night and then level out towards the end of Jan at 19 degrees."


I loved this part:

"With cool weather & some minor snowfalls possible in the early half of January, guidance suggested a major, but short-lived warm up with 60s around January 16-17, followed by a MAJOR temperature drop (perhaps 40-50 degrees in about 12 hours) with lots of wind, showers & t'storms"

He is forecasing 20 days out that it will drop 50F in 12 hours with t storms...lol should someone tell the weather man if its 60 and it drops 50F in 12 hours its called SNOW.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Would that be Thunder Snow? LOL.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1395024 said:


> I loved this part:
> 
> "With cool weather & some minor snowfalls possible in the early half of January, guidance suggested a major, but short-lived warm up with 60s around January 16-17, followed by a MAJOR temperature drop (perhaps 40-50 degrees in about 12 hours) with lots of wind, showers & t'storms"
> 
> He is forecasing 20 days out that it will drop 50F in 12 hours with t storms...lol should someone tell the weather man if its 60 and it drops 50F in 12 hours its called SNOW.


Hahaha It was well worth the look as it gave me a good laugh.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

yea, and he's a paid weatherman....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1395038 said:


> yea, and he's a paid weatherman....


Thats awesome!!!!! I need a job like than that.

Ongoing train wreck aside, salt run tonight?


----------



## brianbrich1

Salt run.....no


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

Dissociative;1394302 said:


> yea...im coming down Friday....and I should get this truck over to shop soon....
> 
> BTW....anyone got a full size bed mat laying around?


Got one, not great shape but its around here somewhere


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1395060 said:


> Salt run.....no


sounds like plan too me


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1395067 said:


> sounds like plan too me


Which part? The no salt run or the salt run?


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1395024 said:


> I loved this part:
> 
> "With cool weather & some minor snowfalls possible in the early half of January, guidance suggested a major, but short-lived warm up with 60s around January 16-17, followed by a MAJOR temperature drop (perhaps 40-50 degrees in about 12 hours) with lots of wind, showers & t'storms"
> 
> He is forecasing 20 days out that it will drop 50F in 12 hours with t storms...lol should someone tell the weather man if its 60 and it drops 50F in 12 hours its called SNOW.


Is a 60 degree temperature really even possible in january? Of course with the way this year is going, I guess anything is possible! If it hits 60, the boat is coming out!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Who's going to









I'll be wearing this









and Russ will be wearing









and P2P is bringing









who's all in ?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, I will be with Cheryl Friday night. She can't stay long, cause she is doing the weather at 10 o'clock!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

where have i heard this before

http://www.wlfi.com/dpp/news/indiana/impd-naked-drunk-man-says-hes-jesus-1325004879366


----------



## AJ 502

Good news for short term.

I am working in Wauconda doing dock wall footings.
They dug them yesterday and didnt blanket them.

3" of Frost over night.
I couldnt even get a 16 penny in the ground to lay out.

1st Frost of the year I have seen.

If the Frost got down, way down we would have a better chance of snow sticking and not just frost.
Oh Yea,i f it snowed.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Well did anyone ask him where the snow is?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

maybe i want to wear a different hat. and what in the world is going to happen tonight


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You don't have a different hat.


----------



## erkoehler

Salty tonight?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Would be nice. slipping and sliding the whole way...


----------



## dlcs

GMC99;1395082 said:


> Is a 60 degree temperature really even possible in january? Of course with the way this year is going, I guess anything is possible! If it hits 60, the boat is coming out!


I don't know how old you are but back in the late 80's, we had a tornado hit a farm down the road from me in Jaunuary. Really strange, blew the roof of the house and twisted up a irrigation system. The next day we had a snowstorm with close to a foot of snow. So yes 60 degrees is very possible in January. I wish i could remember the exact year, because it would be interesting to see what the weather pattern was like leading up to it.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

What time is this shin dig on Friday going down?


----------



## SnowMatt13

4 or so years ago we had a tornado touch down not too far over the border in February...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I believe it's at 6pm. You going this time?


----------



## erkoehler

AJ 502;1395133 said:


> Good news for short term.
> 
> I am working in Wauconda doing dock wall footings.
> They dug them yesterday and didnt blanket them.
> 
> 3" of Frost over night.
> I couldnt even get a 16 penny in the ground to lay out.
> 
> 1st Frost of the year I have seen.
> 
> If the Frost got down, way down we would have a better chance of snow sticking and not just frost.
> Oh Yea,i f it snowed.


Where at in Wauconda? I'm about 10 minutes away..........


----------



## AJ 502

erkoehler;1395284 said:


> Where at in Wauconda? I'm about 10 minutes away..........


Bonner & Henri before the curve on right.

Big a$$ building. I am doing the addition in the back.

We are doing it for a Food Coloring Factory that is expanding around the corner?...

By the way it was cold as crap at 6:00 am.


----------



## grkstl2

No salting tonight..looks like the weather cleared up for the southwest side.


----------



## buildinon

Well hopefully the weather will change now that we are heading back to Chicago from Omaha. It was 53 here today and blue bird skies, was hoping to get some plow time here but nothing. Heck it isn't even cold enough to go ice fishing yet. Going to try and make it down Friday night, would be nice to put some faces to the names on here, lol, and watch Lesner pound this guy's head in.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Looks like we are not going to be Salting tonight its falling apart.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks Russ!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Your welcome.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You up feeding your daughter? Or still out driniking?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just up checking on her. What is this rain going to do.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just some more light showers. Nothing frozen. Temps are already above freezing and going up to the mid 40's today. There's always next year!


----------



## erkoehler

Some slick spots being reported, but we're holding for now. Mchenry area.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy ****, bridges and overpasses are BAD. I saw over 20 wrecks on the way to work. Drive safe everybody.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

How 80 and 355


----------



## brianbrich1

It is definately slippery in some areas....my walk way to the garage is half ice sheet and half just wet..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just wet here in midlo 57


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

80 is bad Pat. At least that's what the radio said said. I saw cars all over 355 smashed up.


----------



## erkoehler

Temps are rising, slowly


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Shoild have gotten the V plow


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any one going to salt.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bridges and overpass are needed at 355 and 55 now


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1395567 said:


> Any one going to salt.


Did 1 lot in New Lenox. It was pretty slippery.


----------



## brianbrich1

Pretty slipperry....heading out to check my seasonal and going from there...


----------



## brianbrich1

394 closed north of glenwood dyer rd


----------



## metallihockey88

Holy sh!t. Just slid down my driveway and almost killed myself. Roads are a sheet of ice north of the city


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

We're out salting half of our accounts. The other half no approval. Some $ is better than no $.


----------



## highhog1

I just made it downtown. From schererville without any incident. Just wet over here no ice.I'm getting a little tired of my wife *****ing about my big red ford lawn ornament! Lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I think the most of this went to. The city and north.


----------



## erkoehler

Seems ice patches north of 90, temperature rising fast though. It will be gone within the hour.


----------



## highhog1

Has anyone ever worked for or heard of Everest snow removal or Northwest snow removal


----------



## erkoehler

Northwest is on this forum......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Northwest snow is on here a lot. Casey is a good guy


----------



## brianbrich1

As sully said..kc is a good guy...


----------



## erkoehler

I've talked to him on the phone and will be servicing two properties for him if it ever snows.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just salted the lot at work. (Burr Ridge)..... Than I got to wash the truck on the clock. That worked out good!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just saw John Dee's updated forecast. Did anybody else? What is he smoking? Nobody else is calling for anything like that? I will look at the models later, super busy at work. I'm hoping Pat beats me to it!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Up at the border was a nightmare this am....
Every road a sheet of ice.


----------



## mikeitu7

Just had about one minute of hail right now. Driveway is covered white.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Maybe John Dee is counting on enough cold air in the system to produce the snow....
NOAA is saying a mix to snow, maybe an inch at the border.....


----------



## erkoehler

I saw that too, man would that be nice! 2" to shale down problems with equipment would be sweet.


----------



## erkoehler

Another clipper system will follow quickly on the heals of today’s system and will spread snows into the Dakotas later today, into southern MN and northern IA tonight and then into southern WI, southern MI, and northern sections of IL, IN and OH tomorrow and tomorrow night. Most totals with that system look to be in the 1-4" range, with some locales in southern MN, northern IA, southern WI, southern lower MI and far northern IL, possibly seeing as much as 4-5".


THAT WAS FROM JOHN DEE


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow.........


----------



## ultimate plow

All our stuff was iced over here in algonquin LITH and crystal lake


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1395646 said:


> Just saw John Dee's updated forecast. Did anybody else? What is he smoking? Nobody else is calling for anything like that? I will look at the models later, super busy at work. I'm hoping Pat beats me to it!


I havent cared to look at anything since early last night. Hopefully something drop south. After lunch I'll look.


----------



## dlcs

John dee is saying 1-4 for us here in the northwest but Noaa is saying rain. WTF I guess someone will be right?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ron where you at in Burr Ridge? My company has a plant on Rockwell court.


----------



## Dissociative

so i dunno why the gods felt like deleting my post...

BUT....just double checking to make sure nobody has a smart phone laying around they want to sell.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I am right off County Line just north of I-55 on the east side. Tower Drive. Just north of the new Hospital they built a couple years ago.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I have an older blackberry


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Dissociative;1395733 said:


> so i dunno why the gods felt like deleting my post...
> 
> BUT....just double checking to make sure nobody has a smart phone laying around they want to sell.


Sent you an e-mail.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1395740 said:


> I am right off County Line just north of I-55 on the east side. Tower Drive. Just north of the new Hospital they built a couple years ago.


Gotcha........


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Looks like the vbox is going in today. And stay in for two months or so man I hate this, that means I have to wash the truck by hand.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Take it through a Delta Sonic or Fullers. I see guys drop there plows in the lot and go through all the time with a V-box. I drop my blade and go through the wash with my tailgate shakers. I put the spinner on low and let everything get washed up!


----------



## metallihockey88

Dissociative;1395733 said:


> so i dunno why the gods felt like deleting my post...
> 
> BUT....just double checking to make sure nobody has a smart phone laying around they want to sell.


Well if I could ever find a decent used HTC evo or evo 3d is have an HTC hero for you. Also we gotta chat about them lights. Let me know if ya get a phone today or ill shoot ya a pm later


----------



## NW Snow Removal

I would have liked to salt today, but with the high temps forecasted for today couldn't pull the trigger. was very close to salting though. highog. whats up?


----------



## Dissociative

Pushin 2 Please;1395762 said:


> Take it through a Delta Sonic or Fullers. I see guys drop there plows in the lot and go through all the time with a V-box. I drop my blade and go through the wash with my tailgate shakers. I put the spinner on low and let everything get washed up!


mee too....lid off and let the water run right through her....


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Hey guys, 

I have a nice route in Bolingbrook, IL that we just picked up, I am looking for one reliable truck. All lots are with in a few miles of each other (three total). One mid size office and two restaurants. If Interested please call 630-851-8829, you will need to be available 24/7 and have all your insurance in line. 


Thank you


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

JD's guess at the next couple of days.


----------



## dieselss

That kinda looks promising


----------



## Bird21

Not seeing what John Dee has us down for. Really warm out there now, and 50 on Saturday. WTF this is really gettting old. I need frost to set in so I can access some lot clears set up for this Winter. 


This Just Sucks!!!!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Yea I don't see it either. But hey here's to wishful thinking.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I think John Dee has taken up a different hobby this winter with no snow.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, this clipper is going to come further south. With that said, sorry guys, I'm saying its gonna be a rain producer for us. The air aloft will be to warm for anything to really worry about. I hope I'm wrong but this is looking wet rather than white!


----------



## Dissociative

well.....as long as we are talking predictions...


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

http://www.weather.com/weather/vide...ather-by-the-billions-thundersnow-25480?role=


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Vaughn Schultz;1396002 said:


> http://www.weather.com/weather/vide...ather-by-the-billions-thundersnow-25480?role=


AAAAH! The good old days. I remember those days when it used to snow. It was so long ago. I remember having to walk to school in that, up hill, both ways! Those days are long since past


----------



## erkoehler

Please snow!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I second that.


----------



## dlcs

erkoehler;1396046 said:


> Please snow!


Wish their was a like button. LOL

I tell you what, it sure feels liek snow outside now. In just a matter of 45 minutes, things changed here. I'm hoping my gut feeling is right and i see NOAA lowered the temps for tonight and some tomorrow. Nothing major though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MY quick 39 second review says.......maybe along the state line and then a repeat of this morning. Hate this these type of misc crap. there will be a dry slot again and its a crap shoot. 

I have to get home, I'll review and give my 2 cents later... and sorry for not returning a lot of text messages


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well your quick 39 second review is actually enough. It might begin and end as a rain / snow mix across the area but the border and north will have to worry about snow and or ice. It will be just to warm here. Better luck next year guys. Tomorrow still on for 6pm at Buffalo?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Who knows what's going to happen looks like nothing and maybe a little rain.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Be there at 6. Can someone get there early to get our tables cause of the fight.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hell it might even be a few F's warmer then last night









are we going to be on the funkin edge the rest of the season....rrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1396174 said:


> Be there at 6. Can someone get there early to get our tables cause of the fight.


Fight?? Ryan and Ron ???


----------



## Midwest Pond

watching the weather girl on 5 and so far no mention of snow.... only showers..... I have to wait and stare at her in a little while again


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ryan and I fight? Maybe over a beer! But we won't do that. Russ and I? Now that would be a fun couple seconds!


That girl on channel 5 makes me happy. Doent matter if she says its gonna snow or rain!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1396181 said:


> watching the weather girl on 5 and so far no mention of snow.... only showers..... I have to wait and stare at her in a little while again


do you have the same problem as Ron??

He says every time she on, the TV goes mute. He sees her lips moving and that's it.....oh some around the background being blurry.

I told him it's just the TV, but I could be wrong now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1394630 said:


> That saturday one this funny....its going to be like 50F
> 
> Anyways the cold will make a short return and there appears to be a fairly LARGE storm brewing for next week, I will say more later on this subject. Right now most of the modesl are agreeing on something, just when and where are up for debate.


Well this is staying well to the south, the Carolines may get snow. It may set up some lake effect for some of our friends

In the 20 plus years of plowing, I can't remember never plowing snow in DEC. and at this rate, the entire season.


----------



## Dissociative

well, i'm gonna have to put the plows on both my trucks tomorrow cause im ditching the paid outside storage i have been paying with no snow...im not suspoto pay storage on the plows in the WINTER...LOL

so...maybe that will help...


----------



## erkoehler

I'm holding out hope for some work of some kind tonight.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No chance. I sound like a broken record, but let's hope for next week


----------



## Builder630

Warm day.... I mounted and wired a Federal rotater, interior cab light, snow ex 1075 salter, changed the pump fluid and a fresh coat of red on the blade..... I'm in need of snow (and accounts).


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe if you go to the boat shop and clean or catch up on paperwork!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1396348 said:


> Maybe if you go to the boat shop and clean or catch up on paperwork!


I was there all day today building stuff for the boat show.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I was gonna pull my transfer case today because I think I have a bent output shaft. I held off because of the chance for snow. Sorry guys. I should have put the truck down and then it would snow for sure. Oh yeah, I'm real excited about the transfer case. Can't wait to spend more money.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Spend it and there's no sign to make any back. YEAH!

When is the boat show? I know last year Ryan and were gonna go but couldn't make it.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

where has the ****** been?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm guessing, HE GONE!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

moving on to better things


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1396359 said:


> Spend it and there's no sign to make any back. YEAH!
> 
> When is the boat show? I know last year Ryan and were gonna go but couldn't make it.


January 12-16


----------



## erkoehler

You can pretty much bank on it snowing then.


----------



## ERWbuilders

PabstBlueRibbon;1396394 said:


> where has the ****** been?


im right here dont worry:laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

Rudy...

He has been taking everyones money... 11 million......

It was all fake.


----------



## AJ 502

Oh where is sjr>>>>>>


----------



## Spucel

R&R Yard Design;1395567 said:


> Any one going to salt.


Out in the Lemont, Darien area earlier



Pushin 2 Please;1395553 said:


> 80 is bad Pat. At least that's what the radio said said. I saw cars all over 355 smashed up.


There were cars all over the place on 55 when I went over at the renwick (159th st) overpass



erkoehler;1396253 said:


> I'm holding out hope for some work of some kind tonight.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## dlcs

NoAA says a low for us (Sterling area) of 34, its now 31 degrees, temps are falling as it was 36 and 1.5 hrs ago. Radar is totally lit up in eastern Iowa coming this way. Hmmmm is John Dee right and everyone else wrong for tonight? This is driving me nuts....lol


----------



## erkoehler

dlcs;1396505 said:


> NoAA says a low for us (Sterling area) of 34, its now 31 degrees, temps are falling as it was 36 and 1.5 hrs ago. Radar is totally lit up in eastern Iowa coming this way. Hmmmm is John Dee right and everyone else wrong for tonight? This is driving me nuts....lol


John Dee is one of the more accurate forecasters that I've found, however he is definitely "pro" snow.

We'll know in about 6 hours!


----------



## Spucel

dlcs;1396505 said:


> NoAA says a low for us (Sterling area) of 34, its now 31 degrees, temps are falling as it was 36 and 1.5 hrs ago. Radar is totally lit up in eastern Iowa coming this way. Hmmmm is John Dee right and everyone else wrong for tonight? This is driving me nuts....lol


I saw the same thing, checked a few places out west and the temps were dropping


----------



## dlcs

erkoehler;1396514 said:


> John Dee is one of the more accurate forecasters that I've found, however he is definitely "pro" snow.
> 
> We'll know in about 6 hours!


But he is also conservative with his forcasts too. Actually he was right on the money almost every storm last year. He predicted the blizzard almost 2 weeks out. But nobody is hitting it right this year. I just want to use my new truck/plow, and make money too. I'll never complain about having to plow too much this year, promise. LOL


----------



## dlcs

Spucel;1396525 said:


> I saw the same thing, checked a few places out west and the temps were dropping


I kid you not, I just got back from Davenport,IA and its a hour drive from my house and the temp was 37 there, and its 31 here now. There is a big varience between the Moline NOAA and the Chicago NOAA both frocast for my area as their coverage overlap, neither one have the same forcast. I think they don't know where this storm is going. Just my .02


----------



## Spucel

NOAA says a 90% chance of rain with a low of 36 degrees out west. Just east of Iowa its now 32-34 degrees and dropping so we might have a chance tonight.:yow!:Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowMatt13

Winter weather advisory just over border for snow and ice.
31 degrees now, don't know what pavement temp is....
Seems that tomorrow am may be sloppy


----------



## dlcs

This is the latest out of the Moline NOAA office. Looks like its somewhat possible for freezing rain at least.:redbounce

[BNATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE QUAD CITIES IA IL
853 PM CST THU DEC 29 2011

.UPDATE...
UPDATED ZFP/GRIDS TO REFLECT A FASTER TIMING OF THE -RA INTO
SOUTHEAST IOWA/WEST CENTRAL IL AND NORTHEAST MO LATE THIS
EVENING. THE RAIN HAS BEEN MAKING STEADY PROGRESS ACROSS SOUTHERN
IA AND NRN MO THIS EVENING WITH REPORTS OF RAIN REACHING THE
GROUND AT KIRK/KCNC/KOXV AS OF 0230Z. THE IS A SUBSTANTIAL AMOUNT
OF TH DRY AIR IN THE LOW/MID LEVELS TO OVERCOME PER 00Z KDVN/KILX
SOUNDINGS HOWEVER THIS DOESN/T APPEAR TO BE SLOWING THE RAIN DOWN
TOO MUCH. ALSO...WITH THE NW/SE ORIENTATION OF THE INITIAL BAND OF
RAIN...IT LOOKS LIKE THE RAIN WILL HOLD OFF FOR THE NORTHWEST IL
COUNTIES UNTIL AFTER MIDNIGHT. HAVE BACKED THE EVENING POPS DOWN
TO SLIGHTS FOR THOSE AREAS.

PRECIP TYPE...MAINLY FREEZING RAIN...IS OF GREAT CONCERN TONIGHT FOR THE
NORTHERN COUNTIES. TEMPERATURES NORTH OF HIGHWAY 30 CRASHED INTO
THE UPPER 20S AND LOW 30S AFTER SUNSET. READINGS HAVE RECOVERED
SOME AS EAST WINDS INCREASED WITH READINGS RIGHT AT FREEZING FOR A
NUMBER OF LOCATIONS. TEMPERATURES SHOULD CONTINUE TO INCH UP THE
REST OF THIS EVENING AS THE CLOUDS THICKEN UP AND EXPECT MOST
LOCATIONS TO BE ABOVE FREEZING BY THE TIME THE RAIN MOVES IN LATER
THIS EVENING. AT THIS POINT WILL NOT MENTION ANY FZRA
TONIGHT...BUT WILL HAVE TO WATCH CLOSELY. ..DLF..

][/B]


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So what about for us guys.


----------



## Spucel

R&R Yard Design;1396545 said:


> So what about for us guys.


I have a feeling a salt run is on the horizon.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Man I hate ice. Then it gets up to 45


----------



## Spucel

Yea. Always fun walking around lots seeing if its icy or not. Rather just drop the blade....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm sure we will all be happy with anything frozen at this point


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well boys I am starting to Think LIKE and Feel LIKE GLUMM from Galivers Travels......

WE'ER DOOMED...WE'LL NEVER MAKE IT.......


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Rain and or snow go away. Did not sleep at all in the past two days. I just want to sleep


----------



## Spucel

R&R Yard Design;1396601 said:


> Rain and or snow go away. Did not sleep at all in the past two days. I just want to sleep


Hows the baby doing? Hope everyone is doing well. Oh and if I screwed us by saying we will get a salt run tonight, Hambrick said he will buy a round tomorrow to make up for it!:laughing:prsport


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Can't we move bw3 to Sunday night. I got no kids or wife then. I for sure could make it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1396608 said:


> Can't we move bw3 to Sunday night. I got no kids or wife then. I for sure could make it


What are you crazy and MISS the BEARS GAME :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Spucel;1396604 said:


> Hows the baby doing? Hope everyone is doing well. Oh and if I screwed us by saying we will get a salt run tonight, Hambrick said he will buy a round tomorrow to make up for it!:laughing:prsport


Why is he also Bringin HONEY FLUFF DOUGHNUTS:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Baby and mom are fine. Just had every thing go bad today. The tub wouldn't drain so I had to repipe that in the morn and then went to put in the vbox and since my bed is rusting away. I had to drill two 1.5 inch holes it the front so I can chain it down to the frame.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Spucel;1396604 said:


> Hows the baby doing? Hope everyone is doing well. Oh and if I screwed us by saying we will get a salt run tonight, Hambrick said he will buy a round tomorrow to make up for it!:laughing:prsport[/QUOTE
> 
> Whoa Whoa I just get on here for the first time all night and all of a sudden I'm bringing dounghnuts and buying a round? Ya'll wait for me i'll be right there... Hooters right?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

From DTN: 

ORLAND PARK, IL: Temperatures overnight are expected to remain above freezing and any precipitation is not expected to freeze to the ground. Thank you for your question!


----------



## UnitedInc

Is it winter yet?


----------



## buildinon

I have to agree with DLCS as I was driving back from Omaha I was keeping an eye on the temps and I did expect the normal drop as the eveing grew but there was a 10 degree drop rather fast from the Iowa border to the Sterling area (exit 36 on 88 east bound) and then agian another 5 degree drop by the time I got to Dekalb...seems to have leveled out at 31 here now in Buffalo Grove...hopefully there is something to come from the guessers forecasts.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1396633 said:


> Spucel;1396604 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the baby doing? Hope everyone is doing well. Oh and if I screwed us by saying we will get a salt run tonight, Hambrick said he will buy a round tomorrow to make up for it!:laughing:prsport[/QUOTE
> 
> Whoa Whoa I just get on here for the first time all night and all of a sudden I'm bringing dounghnuts and buying a round? Ya'll wait for me i'll be right there... Hooters right?
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing: Nope TILTED KILT In the City
Click to expand...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1396636 said:


> From DTN:
> 
> ORLAND PARK, IL: Temperatures overnight are expected to remain above freezing and any precipitation is not expected to freeze to the ground. Thank you for your question!


Well are you gonna pull those pistols  or just start whistleing Dixie


----------



## Spucel

R&R Yard Design;1396628 said:


> Baby and mom are fine. Just had every thing go bad today. The tub wouldn't drain so I had to repipe that in the morn and then went to put in the vbox and since my bed is rusting away. I had to drill two 1.5 inch holes it the front so I can chain it down to the frame.


Glad to hear they are doing good. That sucks about the truck....when it rains it pours I guess :realmad:



Hambrick & Co.;1396633 said:


> Whoa Whoa I just get on here for the first time all night and all of a sudden I'm bringing dounghnuts and buying a round? Ya'll wait for me i'll be right there... Hooters right?


Nice. Speedway at 143rd & Lemont Rd has the cake donuts with the vanilla frosting....good healthy snack.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So Scott you comin down to BW"s Tommorow ?


----------



## erkoehler

Seems to be moving really slow on radar. If it was here now it'd be snowing!


----------



## erkoehler

Seems to be moving really slow on radar. If it was here now it'd be snowing!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Rain out there or what


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It's just raining by me. Ground temps and air temps are still in the upper 30's


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its rain everywhere. Enjoy this Friday in the Spring!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Sleep it feels good.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1396426 said:


> You can pretty much bank on it snowing then.


I know yo wanted to work last night or this morning, so did you go back to the shop and start waxing another boat? :laughing:


UnitedInc;1396639 said:


> Is it winter yet?


It is somewhere!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My last weather post said warmer even so I was surprized around @ 40


----------



## erkoehler

40 degrees before 8am is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## highhog1

I'm thinking about parking the truck and pulling the harley back out since SPRING is here already!


----------



## Bird21

WTF rain !!! Real bored with this weather!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

to past the time:


----------



## brianbrich1

Thats a "all worked up" weather man....thats how some of us r going to b when it snows 2"_ 4"...


----------



## ERWbuilders

This is bullshyt...."holds up sign" WILL WORK FOR SNOW!


----------



## erkoehler

Wow! A bit over the top.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I could only wish. nothing really happening for a while. I don't even care about Saturday night


----------



## dieselss

I'm with you on that hog, this rain is washing all the salt away. I'm gunna take mine back out this weekend


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If we don't get any snow Saturday night / Sunday morning, which is doubtful at this point, we are snow free for 6 days or better. Cold early next week with a warm up due in by Thursday. Than we'll be in the upper 30's to low 40's for awhile. AGAIN.


----------



## Bird21

"Make it a December to Remember". 

One more day till this is over!!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

I don't see John Dee's forecast for the next 24 hours happening either.


----------



## highmark923

Good thing I installed a salt spreader last night. Hopefully it will be put to good use in 2012.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OH well, might as well watch charlie sheen reruns since no snow almost as FUNNY as this Weather


----------



## ERWbuilders

i quit....who wants 50 somethin acconts...lol


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Not a fan of this weather. Just thought i'd throw that out there.

On a sad note another Police Officer was killed last night in the city..... Officer Clifton Lewis was killed off duty. This ******** of killing cops needs to end.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hambrick & Co.;1396949 said:


> Not a fan of this weather. Just thought i'd throw that out there.
> 
> On a sad note another Police Officer was killed last night in the city..... Officer Clifton Lewis was killed off duty. This ******** of killing cops needs to end.


Not to be disrespectful but i beg to differ, too many cops and too much authority in this "free country"


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

ERWbuilders;1396951 said:


> Not to be disrespectful but i beg to differ, too many cops and too much authority in this "free country"


Everyone has their own opinoin.

I'll be the first to agree there are some bad apples in the bunch, but that doesnt mean someone deserves to die. This guy was working an off duty gig when the store he was at was robbed. Not sure what that has to do with "authority" or this being a "free country".

But I guess next time you're in need of help when someone attempts to rob you, or breaks into your home, or shoots at you, or crashes into you, you can feel free to not call the police. It is a free country. We'd be happy to not have to deal with your problems.


----------



## Spucel

DIRISHMAN;1396666 said:


> So Scott you comin down to BW"s Tommorow ?


Crabby (my wife) made plans for us tonight before I could tell her I was going. Ill have to make the next one :realmad:



R&R Yard Design;1396741 said:


> Sleep it feels good.


Until the baby wakes you up. 



ERWbuilders;1396951 said:


> Not to be disrespectful but i beg to differ, too many cops and too much authority in this "free country"


WAIT A SECOND.....so you beg to differ that the killing of cops has to end. He was offered a job and took it to help serve his community. So because you think theres to much of a "police presence" in our country its ok to die? RIP Officer, thanks for doing what you could to keep us safe.


----------



## ultimate plow

ERWbuilders;1396951 said:


> Not to be disrespectful but i beg to differ, too many cops and too much authority in this "free country"


----------



## ERWbuilders

Too many bad experiences with BAD cops is all, I dont have a problem with cops that are "for the people" not to abuse there power or government...just crabby this morning reading all the 200 illinois new ******** laws putting into effect on the first


----------



## dieselss

Like the toll way fees going up.


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1397029 said:


> Like the toll way fees going up.


Exactly...because now everyone will be on 41 instead of 94 and ill have to leave an extra hour earlier now...that and if you really look at the laws and think, most of them are government benificial by raising fees to the people. Dont get me wrong some of the laws are good but a majority of them are BS


----------



## ERWbuilders

Plus why are they even raising them? i mean come on already the tolls where supposed to be taken down in the early 90s after the roads where paid for...and the millions they make a day dont add up to the little bit of roadwork they do each year


----------



## dieselss

And if going through the city wasn't bad enough. Forget about it now


----------



## ERWbuilders

I guess its time to move north...more SNOW and less traffic no tolls and not all the BS political garbage


----------



## the new boss 92

i love going south by champaign, didnt see one cop all day yesterday, drove a cube truck at 85 down the back roads and didn't see one speedlimit sign. the only sign i saw was watch for crossing tractors lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

the new boss 92;1397066 said:


> i love going south by champaign, didnt see one cop all day yesterday, drove a cube truck at 85 down the back roads and didn't see one speedlimit sign. the only sign i saw was watch for crossing tractors lol


The only way i would move south and give up snowplowing would be to get into heavy equipment operating...thats my passion and im good at it..snowplowing is a supplement to fullfill that need


----------



## dlcs

Well not to be a downer but there is much talk about making "all" interstates in Northern Illinois tollroads. Iowa is already going to do this with I-80 across their state. I live 2 hours from Chicago but i used to travel I-88 everyday but late at night. What really used to piss me off was seeing the maintenance workers sleeping in their trucks "waiting" for the frost to cover the off ramps so they could salt. Better yet I every night I would have to wake up the toll attendant at the Dekalb cash box, so I could go through the gate. I can remember the road gettign so bad in the winter of 2000-2001 that they lowered the speed limit to 45 from Dixon to Dekalb cause of the pot holes. I-88 looked liek the lunar landing. Most of the tollway money goes to projects and not to maintenance. Sorry but I have alot of complaints about the Tollway and i don't drive it everyday like you guys do.

They raise tolls then there won't be need for expansion cause no one could afford to drive on it. Then the state will be paying to fix all the 2 lane highways like RT30, Rt 38, RT 64, etc.and this is just in my neck of the woods. LMAO


----------



## ERWbuilders

Looks like im going to be learning the backroads and the origional rt 66 to head out west


----------



## ERWbuilders

This system over us reminds me of the blizzard in Feb we had just spiraling away...i wonder if this thing could potentially produce lake effect when the temps drop


----------



## dlcs

I'm hoping the wind dosn't dry it all up, maybe it will freeze so we can all get a saltng in later tonight?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1396949 said:


> Not a fan of this weather. Just thought i'd throw that out there.
> 
> On a sad note another Police Officer was killed last night in the city..... Officer Clifton Lewis was killed off duty. This ******** of killing cops needs to end.


Sad story. My best friend is an Orland Park cop. Officer Lewis was just working on the side to make some more money. I hope they catch and hang those S.O.B.'s


ERWbuilders;1397132 said:


> This system over us reminds me of the blizzard in Feb we had just spiraling away...i wonder if this thing could potentially produce lake effect when the temps drop


Yes, there is a good chance the cold air will turn on the lake snow machine. Just not here. Winds will be high and cold out of the northwest. Wrong direction to bring us any snow.


----------



## dieselss

But not us southern guys right p2p???? ;-)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No. If any lake effect develops, it will be north central Indiana and southwest lower Michigan.


----------



## dieselss

Ah ok. Just had to try


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

For us to have any lake snow, we need a Northeast almost East / Northeast wind off the lake.


----------



## dieselss

Ok that would hit just east of me then. Gotcha


----------



## clncut

Sob....can't even catch a break from the lake!


----------



## Dissociative

Hey Russ.......i hadn't mentioned it yet....but congrats on the babe....

if its your first I can tell ya exactly how ya feel....enjoy it man...mine are 8,and 5 and its so depressing every day to remember them so small....they do grow so fast....your gonna feel old as sh1t soon..

enjoy it brother......that little one your holding and your wife are ALL THAT MATTERS in this world now.....its amazing how your entire life will change....any father will tell you after your first your a different man.....or actually...your a man...and you were just a boy before...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That's one reason I don't mind not plowing.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

ERWbuilders;1396951 said:


> Not to be disrespectful but i beg to differ, too many cops and too much authority in this "free country"


 W T F ? ! ? ! ? ! ?


----------



## clncut

Fire_n_Ice;1397191 said:


> W T F ? ! ? ! ? ! ?


My thoughts exactly. My other full time job is in public safety and all Im thinking is Wow, did he really just say that!?!


----------



## Bird21

Now it's foggy outside!!!!! Gotham City !!!

I was watching a Weather Channel special re: the lack of snow. We are not alone here, no snow anywhere. Ski resorts are dying. The Wisconsin snowmobile trail system and the businesses that depend on visitors coming up to ride----- No Business. 

I see a change , a glimmer of hope, but not for a while.


----------



## ERWbuilders

That I did say...I rather not get n e further into this discussion, except everyone has there own opinion and mine is definatly not towards any form of government. If and I say if we have another civil war will the "police" do like our local militia per constitution is supposed to do by fighting by the citizens side against the higherarchy or just throw everyone in jail like a bunch of idiots. Just my 2 cents but it states our state militias aka state and local police are supposed to keep the government in order which they are not but siding with there money greed.....I could go on and on but I already have a bad business name as it is now so let's just keep this on the weather as we all plow snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We still on for tonight? 6pm. Whos going?


----------



## dieselss

Just outta wonder, has anyone heard what the national weather service said about snow? Just heard they prodicted 53' ???? In 2 months?? Just wondering what ya'll think of that??


----------



## Midwest Pond

it looks like October outside


----------



## highhog1

I think they just say that sh*# to get people to spend money on winter toys and sports. I think its a conspiracy! And we fall for it lol


----------



## highhog1

Anybody live in northwest indiana?


----------



## dieselss

I do hog. Highland


----------



## highhog1

dieselss;1397320 said:


> I do hog. Highland


Right on I'm in schererville


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm lansing.


----------



## dieselss

R&R. Your in lansing. Sweet. And hog. Sville. I could throw a rock at ya


----------



## clncut

Valparaiso


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You guys want to come to the bar party tonight. It's in Tinley park at bww 6pm.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Come out west guys. Its right down I-80 to Harlem. That far at all.... Best part, R & R (Russ), is buying!


----------



## dieselss

The outta work snowplowers union meeting. Lol 
Hog you have prob. Seen me/my truck. And me/my bike then


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone seeing anything for salt run tonight? Temps are supposed to drop....


----------



## Bird21

We will be out. Already got a few calling for service.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im in Wisconsin and it's only 34 degrees.


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1397362 said:


> Come out west guys. Its right down I-80 to Harlem. That far at all.... Best part, R & R (Russ), is buying!


Sounds like a good time and thanks for the invite. Unfortunately my wife is working and I'm with the kids tonight......although, my 6 yr old should be able to watch my 3 yr old with no problems.....right!?!? Ha!!!


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1397265 said:


> Just outta wonder, has anyone heard what the national weather service said about snow? Just heard they prodicted 53' ???? In 2 months?? Just wondering what ya'll think of that??


I did read weather pattern will change later Mid January and snowfall should still be above normal. I sure hope this is true.....if so, we are gonna be busy to make up for December's loss!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Bring the kids with. We don't mind.


----------



## clncut

R&R Yard Design;1397415 said:


> Bring the kids with. We don't mind.


Ill try to make it out to your next gathering.......if we dont get snow soon I may take up drinking full time!!!


----------



## dieselss

I think I'm gunna have to pass tonight as well. Thanks for the invite as well. Next time tho.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

dieselss;1397430 said:


> I think I'm gunna have to pass tonight as well. Thanks for the invite as well. Next time tho.


I'm out too..... something came up..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok who's going then it sucks when only 3 guy show.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im available on Sunday!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1397461 said:


> Ok who's going then it sucks when only 3 guy show.


i'M TRYING


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm going. Pat, Russ, Dennis.... What about Brian?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell his ass better be there.


----------



## brianbrich1

Iam in leaving house now...jist got back fr globtrotters


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

See you all soon..... What about Mike? He said he was coming?


----------



## highhog1

Im going to try to meet you guys next time. Sounds like a good time. I'm always up for meetimg cool people that like to drink beer!


----------



## highhog1

dieselss;1397364 said:


> The outta work snowplowers union meeting. Lol
> Hog you have prob. Seen me/my truck. And me/my bike then


Maybe, I ride a 74 shovelhead chopper that's pretty radical! Were do you hang out here?


----------



## highhog1

highhog1;1397500 said:


> Maybe, I ride a 74 shovelhead chopper that's pretty radical! Were do you hang out here?


Oh great now I'm in 2 unions that are out of work! Lol


----------



## dieselss

langles, ginos east, hooters sville, white police road king


----------



## mikeitu7

Is it still on at BWW, it looks like many are not going. Let me know, would like to join.


----------



## brianbrich1

Still on....


----------



## highhog1

dieselss;1397511 said:


> langles, ginos east, hooters sville, white police road king


Do you guys meet up often? Im still a newbie to this site and plowing so I might be looking for some coaching. Hope you guys can help a brother out


----------



## brianbrich1

Me and ron aka push r here.


----------



## mikeitu7

Be there in a hour then.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going to pick Dennis up


----------



## Midwest Pond

Happy New Year guys..... enjoy the weekend


----------



## dieselss

yea,,,and be safe out there. Thumbs Up


----------



## dlcs

dieselss;1397511 said:


> langles, ginos east, hooters sville, white police road king


Ginos East is my favorite pizza.


----------



## dlcs

clncut;1397398 said:


> I did read weather pattern will change later Mid January and snowfall should still be above normal. I sure hope this is true.....if so, we are gonna be busy to make up for December's loss!


Lake effect right? If not post a link please.


----------



## dieselss

Lol I eat there so much, its not my fav anymore. Wifey works there so cheap food


----------



## clncut

dlcs;1397699 said:


> Lake effect right? If not post a link please.


Ill try to dig it up again. I was browsing around when I found it.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yep no snow this year :realmad: maybe mid to end of january


----------



## GLSS22

K-DOT is salting Randall rd in Geneva! Anyone expecting ice tonight?


----------



## erkoehler

39 still, it all depends how long we get for pavement to dry before freezing temps.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

still 40* and this wind is drying things up quick. :sigh: pavement temps in cold spots are 36* near orland park


----------



## highhog1

dlcs;1397696 said:


> Ginos East is my favorite pizza.


What about Arrenellos pizza on 45th just west of kennedy ave. Now that's a good pie! Sweet sauce if you like that way


----------



## dieselss

Ewwwwww sweet sauce no way!!


----------



## clncut

Arrellios.....great pie!


----------



## dieselss

Gesosomos(sp). Drooling. Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## highhog1

dieselss;1397836 said:


> Gesosomos(sp). Drooling. Ahhhhhhhhh


huh? Were's that? We are always seaching for a good pie. Its tough to get one in Indiana


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Highhog where are you at


----------



## highhog1

R&R Yard Design;1397871 said:


> Highhog where are you at


Schereville,IN


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Cool the next party might have at the kilt.


----------



## dieselss

It's in porter, valpo, south holland. Got it at both dealers I worked at Mmmmmmm darn good pie.


----------



## highhog1

R&R Yard Design;1397895 said:


> Cool the next party might have at the kilt.


In Merriville? I'm in!


----------



## dieselss

Got it. Gelsosomos pizza. Book says there's one in crown point. Haven't eaten there myself. Have in south Holland and valpo portage areas. 11319 Broadway cp


----------



## highhog1

dieselss;1397899 said:


> It's in porter, valpo, south holland. Got it at both dealers I worked at Mmmmmmm darn good pie.


Ill give it a shot one day


----------



## dieselss

Cool. It's not sweet sauce tho. It's good stuff!!!


----------



## highhog1

dieselss;1397906 said:


> Got it. Gelsosomos pizza. Book says there's one in crown point. Haven't eaten there myself. Have in south Holland and valpo portage areas. 11319 Broadway cp


Worth a shot.


----------



## dieselss

The one in valpo is like 2 and 49 towards valpo area. Just FYI if your in that area.


----------



## metallihockey88

How'd things at bww go boys? Sorry I missed it. Had to go to the rehearsal dinner for my buddies wedding then they got nice dui checkpoints at almost every exit by my house. Nice welcoming home just now. Luckily didn't suspect a thing lol


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1397934 said:


> The one in valpo is like 2 and 49 towards valpo area. Just FYI if your in that area.


This one is right next to my house.....I'm in for the kilt!


----------



## highhog1

clncut;1398132 said:


> This one is right next to my house.....I'm in for the kilt!


Yep me too


----------



## nevrnf

Ah yes the Kilt. Was at the Rockford one Monday for lunch and will be at the Schaumburg one Sunday for lunch.
Been doing a lot of thinking about this season. I am about to pull the plug and sell my plow. The cost of insurance vs the hours I MIGHT get this season are quickly becoming a loss. I need 30 hrs just to pay the insurance and fuel cost. I am begining to wonder if there is even going to be 30 hrs woth of work this season. 
Anyone interested in a 2 year old 9" straight Boss?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's cost me around 6 to 7 hours for ins. I'm wondering if we'll see that


----------



## dieseld

Very interested Nevernf. I live in CL. Think maybe we bOth know Stuart and I bought Timbrens from you? PM me a price and cOntact info please.


----------



## the new boss 92

nevrnf;1398181 said:


> Ah yes the Kilt. Was at the Rockford one Monday for lunch and will be at the Schaumburg one Sunday for lunch.
> Been doing a lot of thinking about this season. I am about to pull the plug and sell my plow. The cost of insurance vs the hours I MIGHT get this season are quickly becoming a loss. I need 30 hrs just to pay the insurance and fuel cost. I am begining to wonder if there is even going to be 30 hrs woth of work this season.
> Anyone interested in a 2 year old 9" straight Boss?


price? you can pm me!


----------



## dieselss

whats the forcast for this weekend??


----------



## nevrnf

1olddogtwo;1398209 said:


> It's cost me around 6 to 7 hours for ins. I'm wondering if we'll see that


I wish it only took that to pay for it. This plowing thing for some extra $$ is has gotten expensive in the last 4 or 5 years now that i have to carry WC and 3mil GL just to plow.

PM sent to all that asked.


----------



## GMC99

Out of town for the weekend, saw the nws is calling for snow showers and up to an inch in certain locations. Anything to worry about?


----------



## ultimate plow

Salted this morning. All of wisconsin looks to be 1-2 inches tonight so mayby a dusting tonight. Kinda screws with my plans tonight but thats just this year 1 word "frustrating"


----------



## mullis56

I'd take weather to screw my plans up tonight we can't buy any down in Indy.


----------



## dlcs

GMC99;1398355 said:


> Out of town for the weekend, saw the nws is calling for snow showers and up to an inch in certain locations. Anything to worry about?


You know that if you came home it definately wouldn't snow. Get the hint....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Didn't you guys getting something last week


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow;1398383 said:


> Salted this morning. All of wisconsin looks to be 1-2 inches tonight so mayby a dusting tonight. Kinda screws with my plans tonight but thats just this year 1 word "frustrating"


Heard that one before


----------



## ultimate plow

1olddogtwo;1398398 said:


> Heard that one before


good afternoon Ron


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It is looking like a dusting for the whole area tomorrow morning. I think it will start after 2 or 3am. Nothing to worry about till after the drunks are passed out. I HOPE!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ron's out today. Pats using his phone


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Works for me! Than your buying the coffee!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1398434 said:


> Works for me! Than your buying the coffee!


going to sears right now, where u at ?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1398443 said:


> going to sears right now, where u at ?


At home. Might come out your way this afternoon?


----------



## Mark13

nevrnf;1398181 said:


> Anyone interested in a 2 year old 9" straight Boss?


If I buy the truck I'm considering I would be.

If you'd like to talk details feel free to PM me.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I have a 9 foot stright blade that I am selling also.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wheres the 50f at today......lol


----------



## SnowMatt13

34 at the border at the monment...don't think we'll hit the 40's like they thought.
1-2 inches tonight....supposedly. Winds ought to make that fun.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowmatt13;1398613 said:


> 34 at the border at the monment...don't think we'll hit the 40's like they thought.
> 1-2 inches tonight....supposedly. Winds ought to make that fun.


lucky you.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

A salt run for us guys on the southsiders.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Salt run for sure. I think those totals will be a little further south. The past few clippers have taken more of a southern track than expected. The cold air should be in place. Maybe a inch or so for the southsiders!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

A good Salting and then it all melts tomorrow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thats how far I looked at tonight, or care too.

Don't see much until around the 10th or after. Sure, something can pop between now and then, but I don't really care.

Can you tell how excited I am.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its hard to get excited with this weather. I agree, we nothing to worry about for at least 7 days.

Russ, there won't be much melting tomorrow. Temps will be falling all day into the low 20's.


----------



## erkoehler

Can't open that map on my phone, what's the mchenry area?


----------



## brianbrich1

Yea low temps tommorow......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1398648 said:


> A good Salting and then it all melts tomorrow.


Sunday will be a cold wind whipped today with drifts up to 2 inches.....



erkoehler;1398668 said:


> Can't open that map on my phone, what's the mchenry area?


Sorry, there was no legends


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Your all welcome! I went out if town and now we have a chance for something. Debating whether I should come home. My guys can handle a salt run, but not a plowing


----------



## brianbrich1

Hopefully all the amatuer nighters will be home before we hit the roads..


----------



## 1olddogtwo




----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1398687 said:


> Your all welcome! I went out if town and now we have a chance for something. Debating whether I should come home. My guys can handle a salt run, but not a plowing


PLOWING.....We do don't such words around these parts you chesse head


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1398686 said:


> Sunday will be a cold wind whipped today with drifts up to 2 inches.....
> 
> Sorry, there was no legends


I am a LEGEND. Don't you know


----------



## GMC99

So what's the deal with tonight guys? Getting different weather reports from every direction... If it was you, would u head home?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1398645 said:


> Salt run for sure. I think those totals will be a little further south. The past few clippers have taken more of a southern track than expected. The cold air should be in place. Maybe a inch or so for the southsiders!


http://www.meteo.psu.edu/ewall/SAT_NC/anim8ir.html


----------



## R&R Yard Design

From the looks of it we are getting nothing.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

That bottom could hit us if it continues to stack s/e


----------



## AJ 502

1olddogtwo;1398608 said:


> Wheres the 50f at today......lol


I was in Granite City yesterday for wrestling.
Today we woke up ate and went to St. Louis where it was 52.

Damn that Arch is bright with the sun on it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ok, I looked....

Its on pace, the warm front is lifting. 
The temp are raising and the "snow" should arrive early morning

This is my last weather post for the year

Yall have a good night, safe salting, talk again next year


----------



## AJ 502

How was B-Dubbbbss?????

U guys have fun?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We had a good time AJ. You need to bring your butt down here for the next one!


----------



## dieselss

thanks old,,was that a fact??? can we hold ya to it???


----------



## AJ 502

Pushin 2 Please;1398836 said:


> We had a good time AJ. You need to bring your butt down here for the next one!


I will And I Miss hanging With u guys!

Tis the season for Wrestling!!

Plus Still going strong At Work....

Next 1 is gonna happen when?


----------



## AJ 502

Next 1 should be Jan.28th

UFC on FOX @ United Center...

8 tickets $405. Limo - $225. Beer - WHO KNOWS!


----------



## dieselss

Man did it get quiet.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So any news for tonight.


----------



## dieselss

Just looked at my weather on phone.....nodda. maybe Monday. Also Wednesday the 9th. Tonight is a wash.


----------



## dieselss

Radar now and rainy days don't show anything even close to us


----------



## GMC99

NWS is still saying up to an inch tomorrow morning, And some rain/snow tonight...


----------



## dieselss

Really. I saw nothing on the radars. Hummmmm


----------



## GMC99

Pan out and look northwest into minnesota


----------



## dieselss

There's something that's not to des Moines yet looks to be moving slow tho


----------



## dlcs

If we get anything the wind will blow it away.


----------



## dlcs

Inaccurate Weather has a interesting forcast for the second week of January. http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/sterling-il/61081/january-weather/338067

Could be a little hope? I like the extreme cold.


----------



## dieselss

Saw that on my weather....Wednesday, maybe. Then the cold


----------



## GMC99

Ahh damnit, nws just changed it again, all rain tonight


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm thinking nothing for tonight.


----------



## erkoehler

Temp has come up 4 degrees in the last 4 hours.


----------



## littlebass

stick a fork in it


----------



## dieselss

39 in highland


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Looks like rain starting at 5am. going until 8a or so. Then turning to flurries until about noon. Expected accum is less 1/4" from I can see. Lame.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Your right. Nothing for tonight. Yes temp went up with a little warm front. As called for. 

By 4 or 6am we will see snow!


----------



## dieselss

Let's hope snow!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Oh dui check points. Does it look like I'm a drunk.


----------



## dieselss

Be safe ya'll. Happy new year


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Happy new year guys. Let's hope next year is better. 

Got word today that my old boss wants me to come back to work so I may be done and put stuff up for sale.


----------



## erkoehler

Happy new year, hopefully its snowy!


----------



## brianbrich1

Happy new year. Anything coming out of this still today? The radar looks like it is falling apart as it gets closer to the city


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Temperatures still need to drop. Pavement temp still above 36* here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1398803 said:


> Ok, I looked....
> 
> Its on pace, the warm front is lifting.
> The temp are raising and the "snow" should arrive early morning
> 
> This is my last weather post for the year
> 
> Yall have a good night, safe salting, talk again next year


I guess I should have used more "sarcasm"


----------



## brianbrich1

At least its raining now......


----------



## nekos

Odd... There is all this white stuff falling from the sky in the Arlington Heights area. Wonder what it could be ? 

Sadly it's not sticking to the ground though. =(


----------



## brianbrich1

Temps dropped 5 dg in 30 min


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry guys. I really thought the cold front would have been here sooner. Anyway, Happy New Year. Nothing to worry about for the week. It is going to get cold again starting Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Still possible coatings through tomorrow evening. When the cold gets here this afternoon we will have to check if it starts getting slick and white.


----------



## dlcs

rained here early this morning and then the winds really picked up. All is dry now. frack!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What's going on I just woke up. Haha. Told you were not getting anything. 

Good news is that I get to go look at a inter 4300 plow truck with spreader. Lucky me.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Why you going to look at that? Not like your ever gonna get to use it!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's a deal that I can not pass on. It need rear end work for 1700 bucks for an 03,


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Send me some pics. (Via text)


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What's this white crap falling ?


----------



## erkoehler

Is the world ending?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1399553 said:


> Is the world ending?


Not until the 9th or so


----------



## AJ 502

Happy New Year Guys!!!

By the way. 
Anyone know of Chihuahua pups for sale?
No more than 8-10 weeks old.
Thanks.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Happy New Year everyone.
Let's hope this season turns around


----------



## road2damascus

"The tears or years of '10-11 are done. So let's get it started the right way. Let all have fun over the summer, time to post about '11-12 winter".

Still looking forward to winter..........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1272736 said:


> The tears or years of '10-11 are done. So let's get it started the right way. Let all have fun over the summer, time to post about '11-12 winter.





1olddogtwo;1272741 said:


> Nice heading, let's hope we keep this one on the right track





R&R Yard Design;1272745 said:


> Well with all of us south side guys on here, nothing is on the right track.





road2damascus;1399760 said:


> "The tears or years of '10-11 are done. So let's get it started the right way. Let all have fun over the summer, time to post about '11-12 winter".
> 
> Still looking forward to winter..........


still waiting too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I know it's a weee be early, but I was getting the truck ready for the 2012/2013 season today.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I think I'm going to start a new thread for next year tonight. It's snowing in valpo


----------



## brianbrich1

The snow isnt supposed to get heavy that way till tommorow morn...


----------



## clncut

Just flurries here in Valpo, we may get lucky if we can get one of those bands to drift into our area tomorrow. Not getting my hopes up!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1399919 said:


> Just flurries here in Valpo, we may get lucky if we can get one of those bands to drift into our area tomorrow. Not getting my hopes up!











whats that


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1399930 said:


> View attachment 107059
> 
> 
> whats that


Lol....yeah, pretty much just like that!


----------



## ERWbuilders

us north siders might get an inch...even a half an inch im considering blizzard conditions at this point


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1399896 said:


> I think I'm going to start a new thread for next year tonight. It's snowing in valpo


Go for it.
Get it.


----------



## dlcs

Anything at all in sight? I see accuweather's extended forcast just changed again, now nothing. Big surprise, I'm bored.


----------



## highhog1

1olddogtwo;1399890 said:


> I know it's a weee be early, but I was getting the truck ready for the 2012/2013 season today.


Nice ride!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Inaccuweather is a joke....you type the zip in and it shows its snowing and the little map is thick with blue..then you zoom in on the map and its like nothing.....idiots cant even get the maps right...it wouldnt supprise me if they say its actually 29 outside and really it 26 or 36 lol


----------



## highhog1

I knew it would work if I dropped my blade yesterday!


----------



## erkoehler

Salt run tonight looks good!


----------



## ultimate plow

erkoehler;1400062 said:


> Salt run tonight looks good!


How is it out there?


----------



## erkoehler

Reports I'm getting from mchenry and Waukegan are a good dusting, parking lots are white.

We'll see at 2 how it looks.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Dusting in Antioch....lots are also white


----------



## Mark13

Nothing real interesting here in Woodstock. I see a snow flake or two flying around but that's it, don't see hardly anything on the ground.


Anyone know what Crystal Lake looks like?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How is it in orland and Tinley. I'm down south for tonight at a party.


----------



## dlcs

you guys getting snow off the lake? Few flurries here and that's it.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Roads with traffic are slick, a few minor accidents out there. People don't know how to drive. Some areas (low traffic) are holding snow if they are out of the wind.....


----------



## highhog1

Nothing here in NWI yet.just a few flakes blowing around but seem to want to land.


----------



## erkoehler

R&R Yard Design;1400130 said:


> How is it in orland and Tinley. I'm down south for tonight at a party.


Nothing in Bloomingdale, your probably safe.


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;1400129 said:


> Nothing real interesting here in Woodstock. I see a snow flake or two flying around but that's it, don't see hardly anything on the ground.
> 
> Anyone know what Crystal Lake looks like?


I'll be at my shop around 3, if we're salting.....which is the plan.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Nothing in Roselle, going to bed.....


----------



## ERWbuilders

Our little teaser bit the dust.....man and i was looking forward to at least dropping the blade in MY driveway....Maybe i will just to wake up the nieghbors thinkin it snowed outside bahaha


----------



## road2damascus

dlcs;1400133 said:


> you guys getting snow off the lake? Few flurries here and that's it.


I am right at the Lake in Highland Park. Light flurries. Thought I would post a few pics of what kind of accumulation we have already


----------



## ERWbuilders

road2damascus;1400168 said:


> I am right at the Lake in Highland Park. Light flurries. Thought I would post a few pics of what kind of accumulation we have already


better get the loader with a push box on that huge pile....maybe a bobcat to help out:laughing:


----------



## Spucel

Just took the dog outside before her and the wife crashed, yea....its not warm outside! Little bit of snow in the low spots in the common area of our townhouses....a little slippery if your not paying attention....


----------



## road2damascus

ERWbuilders;1400170 said:


> better get the loader with a push box on that huge pile....maybe a bobcat to help out:laughing:


Already on top of it!


----------



## ERWbuilders

road2damascus;1400185 said:


> Already on top of it!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:...wasnt expecting that one!


----------



## Spucel

Awesome!! Whats that go for per hour....a Fruit snack and juice box? :laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That was pretty good


----------



## clncut

road2damascus;1400185 said:


> Already on top of it!


That's frigging halarious!


----------



## road2damascus

Lots of time to sit around and think of that one. Too much! Snow already!


----------



## road2damascus

Spucel;1400189 said:


> Awesome!! Whats that go for per hour....a Fruit snack and juice box? :laughing:


Fruit snack, juice box, and goldfish! I treat my operators good. After four hours they get a nap as well!


----------



## ChicagoPlower

road2damascus;1400185 said:


> Already on top of it!


If I could nominate that for Plowsite's funniest posts, I would!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I second it


----------



## Spucel

We have a motion on the floor by ChicagoPlower, 2nd by SullivanSeptic to make road2damascus's post the funniest on plowsite. All in favor, raise your hand....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I aprove, motion to set in stone.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Spucel;1400245 said:


> We have a motion on the floor by ChicagoPlower, 2nd by SullivanSeptic to make road2damascus's post the funniest on plowsite. All in favor, raise your hand....


:waving:Thumbs Upussmileyflag


----------



## ERWbuilders

http://www.agame.com/game/Snow-Plow.html
You guys wanna plow some snow? Here ya go kinda fun..keeps the edge off lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

I was just checkin out Central Parts Warehouse....there stuff went up A LOT! Last winter western wings were like $4xx.00 now there 650.00....thats a little extreme,


----------



## dlcs

CPW, is high on their plows too. I could by local for a few hundred cheaper than them, this was in Sept/Oct.


----------



## dlcs

I don't know if anyone here goes to snowcat.com but they just released a update stating the Nao/ao is going negative and the middle of the month looks much colder and stormier. Keep your fingers crossed. I know we heard it all before. Lol


----------



## dlcs

I mean't snow day not snow cat.


----------



## Mark13

Very light flurries in Woodstock (I could count the flakes blowing past), nothing on the ground, all blowing right on through.


----------



## ultimate plow

Mark13;1400299 said:


> Very light flurries in Woodstock (I could count the flakes blowing past), nothing on the ground, all blowing right on through.


Thats exactly the conditions in algonquin ALL day. BOO!


----------



## erkoehler

Damn, everything blew away!


----------



## WilliamOak

Jack sh*t accumulated here in Cary. Wind whipped it all away.


----------



## littlebass

Just moved here. Back home we have 6 inches on the ground


----------



## brianbrich1

Just some light flurries.....cold out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone spreading ??


----------



## mikeitu7

Just got the call to salt the banks, was coming down hard in Alsip. Got to tinley and nothing here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Downtown looks bad. Plenty of accidents on the highway


----------



## mikeitu7

Looks like the south side nothing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like a heavy band driving on 294 south just south of 55


----------



## road2damascus

ChicagoPlower;1400219 said:


> If I could nominate that for Plowsite's funniest posts, I would!





SullivanSeptic;1400224 said:


> I second it





Spucel;1400245 said:


> We have a motion on the floor by ChicagoPlower, 2nd by SullivanSeptic to make road2damascus's post the funniest on plowsite. All in favor, raise your hand....





R&R Yard Design;1400253 said:


> I aprove, motion to set in stone.





ERWbuilders;1400254 said:


> :waving:Thumbs Upussmileyflag


:laughing:Thank you all for nominating me for funniest post of Plowsite. I'd first like to thank God and my wife and uhhhhhh..... my Moms and my daddy where ever he might be right now..............



ERWbuilders;1400272 said:


> I was just checkin out Central Parts Warehouse....there stuff went up A LOT! Last winter western wings were like $4xx.00 now there 650.00....thats a little extreme,





dlcs;1400279 said:


> CPW, is high on their plows too. I could by local for a few hundred cheaper than them, this was in Sept/Oct.


I once had CPW quote a plow/installation, didn't buy right away, came back six months later and the quote was almost $1000 more. I rebuilt a UniMount instead.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

East of 294 is covered white. It gets spotty to the west of 294 but in glen ellyn there is a dusting


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midlo now has a nice dusting


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How's Tinley. Nothing in lansing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't no. Just looking out the window.


----------



## mikeitu7

I just left tinley it was clean. On i57 and 147 its covered white.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea where did this stuff come from.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Russ u get my pic


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Which one.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Of the snow


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Which one.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

There was only one.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I don't even know any more


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WAHOOOOO SNOW!!!!!!! well everything is covered here in Tinley Park and Outside Temp IS F'in COLD 19 degress out and About 1/2 inc on the ground still coming down all streets in TP are covered :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It took till January but I'm finally plowing!


----------



## Dissociative

I have a one year old set of western wings I will sell.

And also a brand new cut edge for a 8' pro plow....not pro plus

Song and dance people.....email me....! Or text...630-361-4390


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Plowing. U don't have your leaf blower


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Salted everything. Not enought to plow in Homer, Darien, Bolingbrook, and Romeoville.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ron plowed, ill posed the pic later


----------



## dieselss

a few salt trucks from us went out. nothing big tho. icy and little snow by the curbs


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We just had full salt run. Customers wanted it. So I was more than welcome to do so. Now I am at Peppos in Palos. God I love these sandwiches


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Do I get a cut of that?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Cut of what. My sandwich? No way. I got a side of guts too! Sooooooo good


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1400701 said:


> Cut of what. My sandwich? No way. I got a side of guts too! Sooooooo good


Damn I'm hungry too.....

Here's Ron


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks Pat. That picture was taken in Blue Island. There was close to 2 inches there. Real good day for me!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No problem Ron

That might it for a while


----------



## NW Snow Removal

I have extra calcium In bridgeview. One of my customers decided to switch to treated rock salt and is leaving us stranded spreading 40 bags of calcium less per event. The product is DowFlake Xtra 83-87%. Pallets have 56 bags and go for 600 per pallet or $10.75/bag. PM me or call my cell. 708-288-4630 KC this offer stands through the winter. reorder through me. I'll deliver within 10 miles for free.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NW Snow Removal;1400797 said:


> I have extra calcium In bridgeview. One of my customers decided to switch to treated rock salt and is leaving us stranded spreading 40 bags of calcium less per event. The product is DowFlake Xtra 83-87%. Pallets have 56 bags and go for 600 per pallet or $10.75/bag. PM me or call my cell. 708-288-4630 KC this offer stands through the winter. reorder through me. I'll deliver within 10 miles for free.


will you install the product too?....

U can't cut the product in whatever else your using?


----------



## NW Snow Removal

sure. we would love to install it as well, thats always our intention. . We could cut it, but that will be a last resort. Since we already use snow slicer it'd be a hassle to switch to regular rock and add the calcium. Id rather just sell them at wholesale cost. Its a very good product and about 30% less than retail price.


----------



## dieseld

1olddogtwo;1399890 said:


> I know it's a weee be early, but I was getting the truck ready for the 2012/2013 season today.


Passed you on I 65 today I believe. You going S and me going N. nice truck indeed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That was me, I had to run to Indy this morning


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thanks, it maybe gone in the spring.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I may want to buy it pat.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll let you know, my new tailgate should be here this week.
I found with a step for 600, just need to get it painted.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got a painter. He's real good and cheap. Ask Ron. He knows who


----------



## 02DURAMAX

started salting at 4:25am in schaumburg.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Let me know if you want his number Pat. He does great work and his shop is right down from my and Sully's shop. We'll even get you a "discount"!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1400909 said:


> Let me know if you want his number Pat. He does great work and his shop is right down from my and Sully's shop. We'll even get you a "discount"!


Yeah pat this guy does awsome work...250.00 & A LG DD coffee+ Box of Munchkins


----------



## 1olddogtwo

From "yours and sully shop". I like that. 

Sully did tell me about, ill check him out soon

Sully,I do have a something for you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That's what a had all day on my 350 mile ride


----------



## DIRISHMAN

DIRISHMAN;1400913 said:


> Yeah pat this guy does awsome work...250.00 & A LG DD coffee+ Box of Munchkins


All seriouness PAT I know a few guys whom had there stuff done there and where real happy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I seen the repairs on Ryans truck, looked good


----------



## SullivanSeptic

He's by far the best body and paint guy I have ever seen.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1400948 said:


> He's by far the best body and paint guy I have ever seen.


Ryan this is the guy around the corner from you right???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Other are hinting at what may happen next week









not putting a whole of stock into anything yet


----------



## dieselss

i like the word POSSIBLE in there 
thanks for putting it up tho.....fox weather said this morning going up to the 40s by the end of the week


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Im watching around the 9th/10th time frame.

Also appears to be the coldest air the of the season too


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hopefully we get something, Bills are behind and no remodeling jobs in the future....If anyone wants some work done check out my facebook page at work ive completed!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

There is a pattern ch ange coming soon. Pat, that sure is purrty. Way to early, but sure is purrty!


----------



## dieselss

ah ok gotcha,,,,I saw something like that to,,the 9th. right around there. and yea COLD


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1401005 said:


> Ryan this is the guy around the corner from you right???


Yes. He's a buddy of mine. But he is amazing with body work. He can pretty much fix anything. He just started my brother in laws 2011 infinity G37xS. A guy with no insurance rear ended him and caved in the rear tub


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1401007 said:


> Other are hinting at what may happen next week
> 
> View attachment 107144
> 
> 
> not putting a whole of stock into anything yet


OK Not to be tryin Cocky But dont say I didnt tell you guys back in oct nov we would be gettin our starting in JAN


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1400917 said:


> From "yours and sully shop". I like that.
> 
> Sully did tell me about, ill check him out soon
> 
> Sully,I do have a something for you


I guess its a lot of peoples shop these days. But for some reason I keep paying all the bills. Oh well. Im used to it. I have three daughters.

What u got for me pat?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The other half of the wiring hareness


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Don't feel bad Pat Ron get to wash and wax his truck when ever ,plus he's got a set of keys while in exchange sullys get to go over to Ron's place for FREE APPLE PIE WHEN EVER HE WANTS????


----------



## dlcs

DIRISHMAN;1401084 said:


> Don't feel bad Pat Ron get to wash and wax his truck when ever ,plus he's got a set of keys while in exchange sullys get to go over to Ron's place for FREE APPLE PIE WHEN EVER HE WANTS????


I wish I had one of those kinds of shops here.....lol

Hey did you buy one of Shamrock's tuggers? I see the one in your signature, looks like a Shamrock built plow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dlcs;1401112 said:


> I wish I had one of those kinds of shops here.....lol
> 
> Hey did you buy one of Shamrock's tuggers? I see the one in your signature, looks like a Shamrock built plow.


No I dont own one just thought it was cool plus being IRISH was neet. The only shamrock tugger I own is you know what???:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1400767 said:


> Here's Ron


Stick on hood scoops, really?!



1olddogtwo;1401007 said:


> Other are hinting at what may happen next week
> 
> View attachment 107144
> 
> 
> not putting a whole of stock into anything yet














SullivanSeptic;1401033 said:


> Yes. He's a buddy of mine. But he is amazing with body work. He can pretty much fix anything. He just started my brother in laws 2011 infinity G37xS. A guy with no insurance rear ended him and caved in the rear tub


I may have to find out who this friend of yours is. Possibly buying a dodge that needs some attention due to rust. Rockers, bottom of a door, and maybe cab corners.


----------



## dlcs

DIRISHMAN;1401126 said:


> No I dont own one just thought it was cool plus being IRISH was neet. The only shamrock tugger I own is you know what???:laughing::laughing:


LMAO

Yes they are really cool but $$$$$.


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1401024 said:


> Im watching around the 9th/10th time frame.
> 
> Also appears to be the coldest air the of the season too


We're supposed to start hauling boats for the Chicago Boat show around then, the weather has been snowy the last 3 years for move in.

Wouldn't surprise me to see snow Monday thru Wednesday next week.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mark13;1401151 said:


> Stick on hood scoops, really?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to find out who this friend of yours is. Possibly buying a dodge that needs some attention due to rust. Rockers, bottom of a door, and maybe cab corners.


No problem. Pm me or email me. [email protected]

You would never believe the work he did to my truck. I really screwed it up and was told by 4 body shops that it all the damaged panels had to be replaced. He pulled the dents and they looked better than new panels


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Come on Mark? If your jealous about the hood scoops, my body and paint guy can get you a set and paint them the color of your rig!


----------



## swtiih

DIRISHMAN;1401041 said:


> OK Not to be tryin Cocky But dont say I didnt tell you guys back in oct nov we would be gettin our starting in JAN


this sounds good to me


----------



## snowman79

Could I get some contact information about this body and paint guy. I need a paint job and a little rust repair for my truck sometime this spring or summer and everywhere around me the quote is more then I paid for the truck. I dont wan't a show truck quality paint job, just rust gone and a solid paint.


----------



## Builder630

Hey guys, since the subject is trucks.... I'm in need of a tailgate for an 88 gmc full size. Scratches n dents welcome.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Email me and we can chat about my buddy fixing your truck


----------



## road2damascus

Builder630;1401379 said:


> Hey guys, since the subject is trucks.... I'm in need of a tailgate for an 88 gmc full size. Scratches n dents welcome.


tailgate--'88-99 chevy/GMC full size truck - $50 (Westville, IN)
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/pts/2778178497.html

Solid & rust free
kinda dinged up
Black in color
Latch and handle works great


----------



## Builder630

Ty for the quick reply! Kinda far though. I'm in Bolingbrook, il.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Anyone want to trade a 95 E350 work van with ladder racks and shelvings, Inline 6 banger C6 trans Color baby blue for an enclosed trailer?


----------



## Spucel

Looking forward to some January Snow!!!


----------



## GMC99

ASK TOM WHY: With all the rain we've had since Thanksgiving, what would the accumulation of snow have been if the temperature was around 30 degrees?
January 2, 2012 4:59 PM
Dear Tom, 
With all the rain we've had since Thanksgiving, what would the accumulation of snow have been if the temperature was around 30 degrees?
Robert Dahl

Dear Robert,
Chicago received a hefty 3.84 inches of precipitation (water content) from Thanksgiving through Jan. 2, almost all of it falling as rain. With temperatures around 30 degrees, the typical conversion from water equivalent precipitation to snow is about 10:1, so the 3.84 inches would convert to 36-40 inches of snow. That is about as much as Chicago receives in an average winter. In a colder environment -- with temperatures in the lower 20s -- the water-to-snow ratio increases to about 15:1. That would theoretically yield 55 to 60 inches of snow. Temperatures in the middle 30s would lower the conversion to about 8:1, reducing the snowfall total to 28 to 32 inches.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Thanks. Way to rub it in TOM!


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1401007 said:


> Other are hinting at what may happen next week
> 
> View attachment 107144
> 
> 
> not putting a whole of stock into anything yet


Our local weather guessers took all the snow out of the forcast for next week. On the 10th they have near 50 degrees....lol

I read the article that goes with the map you posted and saw that Joe Bastardi has something to do with it. Isn't that guy the one who predicted a snowy winter for Northern Illinois. I hope he is right this time.

Do you see soemthing yourself. Just trying to understand why no one else is hinting at this.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Way to far out to predict anything. No matter what us predicted, I don't believe it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well if anyone can pull a rabbit out of the hat on snow it would have to be Oldogg /PATand TLS Tim speaking of which I havent seen him on here in awhile?????


Come on Snow dance:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## AJ 502

Boo...
Snow ...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1401552 said:


> Our local weather guessers took all the snow out of the forcast for next week. On the 10th they have near 50 degrees....lol
> 
> I read the article that goes with the map you posted and saw that Joe Bastardi has something to do with it. Isn't that guy the one who predicted a snowy winter for Northern Illinois. I hope he is right this time.
> 
> Do you see soemthing yourself. Just trying to understand why no one else is hinting at this.


Yes I will post more this afternoon from the computer


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good morning Pat. Chilly start out there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning Ron, its nice out.....yea baby...short lived tho


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Middle to upper 40's by Friday. This $ucks.


----------



## SnowMatt13

With a break in the action, we are going to wash and service the trucks this week.

Oh wait, I thought I was in last year.....shoot.:crying:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That's what im doing. My truck going down to have trans case redone and then a full detail


----------



## dlcs

I see John Dee has picked up on something. he didn't have this up yesterday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Seen that early....too bad


----------



## Spucel

Anybody have a recommendation on a good trickle charger? I bought one for the truck but it's useless, doesn't kick in until the low 11's.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1401925 said:


> Seen that early....too bad


Why too bad? I'l take anything at this point.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

John Dee really blew it last week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I like John Dee so please dont take me wrong everyone.

He is very Pro snow, and in years past when we had a "normal snow pattern" he's usually right. If you read his web site, he admits that.( pro snow part). Needless to say, this season has been odd to say the least. As long as I been monitoring the seasons, I can't use the "normal factor's" that make our forecast. It appears that most are and that a problem for us, we pin our hopes, paychecks, friendships, etc, on this. I spent more time looking at the weather then I should, I just blows me away when I see maps by a paid professional meteorologist that are wrong. 

Do I hype the possible events up, I should hope not, at least thats not my intentions. Is it my intention to say it is or is not. I just call it like I see it.



I did read somewhere a few pages back, that he called the Blizzard two weeks beforehand, no he didn't.


----------



## dlcs

Same way with Joe bastardi. He made a arse out of himself over calling this season to be snowier than ever. i think now he is trying to cover himself. But who do we believe? I have not seen one forcaster get anything right in the last month.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I never follow him, he is the worst hyper of them all along with Accuweather.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1401979 said:


> I never follow him, he is the worst hyper of them all along with Accuweather.


So what do you look at, who is a good meteorologist? Does the 9th and 10th still look good? Looks to me like its going to be warm those days?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't really read/ watch much. I do my own thing. I will watch tommy when I can. Most days I'm home after 6 and a sleep by 9 so i miss him. In the am I turn on plow site.


----------



## buildinon

Hello, This is Derek's wife Jamie. I just wanted to let you guy's know that Friday night he was suppposed to meet up with you all in Tinley Park, but as you know he never made it. He was in an accident on the way there. At about 5:30 pm Friday on 294 he was involved in an accident where a driver messing with there cell phone lost control of their vehicle and hit him and when he treid to swerve he rolled his truck. He totaled the truck and was really banged up, and has been in the hospital since. We are hoping that he will be coming home today or tomorrow. He just wanted me let you knoow he was sorry for the no show Friday.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We are all sorry to hear that. We will pray that he will be fine If the is anything that your family needs please let us know.


----------



## dlcs

Jamie, so sorry to year that. I pray for a speedy recovery for him. Glad he is getting to come home soon.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Let Derek know we all say get well soon. Hope he does come home and all is well. That you for the update. Keep us informed if you can.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sorry to here about the accident. I hope he heals well. Let's us know if you need help. Does Derek do his own snowplowing or is he a sub? Im not sure where he plows at but maybe some of us can pitch in and cover his lots or something to help out. Just until he hets back and gets a truck.


----------



## brianbrich1

Sorry to hear that...


----------



## brianbrich1

Hopes for a good recovery


----------



## snowguys

Wow hope he has a speedy recovery please keep us updated if you can and please let us know if he needs a hand


----------



## ERWbuilders

And people wonder why I yell at em for texting and driving....I was almost in the same situation on 94 and the broad couldn't figure out why I was honkin and flipping her off....prayers sent though!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Sorry to hear about Derek. That is terrible what happened. Him and your family are in my family's thoughts and prayers. I can't stand people screwing with their phones and other s**t when they are driving. Get a bluetooth or put the damn thing down, it's not worth a life.
I don't know if he does anything up my way but would be more than happy to help if I can.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would really like to posted in anger, but that wouldnt change a damn thing. Please keep us updated. Tell him it wont snow until hes's back up on his feet (still waiting on Dennis to recover also).


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1401552 said:


> Our local weather guessers took all the snow out of the forcast for next week. On the 10th they have near 50 degrees....lol
> 
> I read the article that goes with the map you posted and saw that Joe Bastardi has something to do with it. Isn't that guy the one who predicted a snowy winter for Northern Illinois. I hope he is right this time.
> 
> Do you see soemthing yourself. Just trying to understand why no one else is hinting at this.


Anyways, here's what I'm hinting at:

























Could be a model pipe dream, yea

Does it show on other models, yea

Could it be real, yea

Could it be wrong, yea

Have I seen this movie play out before this season, yea.


----------



## dlcs

Looks good but yes its a long way out. Can only hope. I keep reeding about how the low over grrenland is breaking up and the zonal flow pattern will change. I see even NOAA in moline is addign that to their weather discussion as of 2:00pm. Wait and see i guess.


----------



## campkd6

Builder630;1401379 said:


> Hey guys, since the subject is trucks.... I'm in need of a tailgate for an 88 gmc full size. Scratches n dents welcome.


http://rockford.craigslist.org/pts/2780963989.html

Here is one out by Rockford.


----------



## dieselss

sorry to hear about Derek,,if you need anything please ask...i'm more then positive that we could chip in one way or another.


----------



## snowguys

Hey Olddog you guys get in fire/break in board ups thinking about starting a board up company out west no rebuilding just board up


----------



## GMC99

Seems to be mother natures attitude this year


----------



## Dissociative

do any of you guys know a granite guy......i want a piece for the top of my new snap on box

also need a facebook expert and possibly web designer person....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

buildinon;1402000 said:


> Hello, This is Derek's wife Jamie. I just wanted to let you guy's know that Friday night he was suppposed to meet up with you all in Tinley Park, but as you know he never made it. He was in an accident on the way there. At about 5:30 pm Friday on 294 he was involved in an accident where a driver messing with there cell phone lost control of their vehicle and hit him and when he treid to swerve he rolled his truck. He totaled the truck and was really banged up, and has been in the hospital since. We are hoping that he will be coming home today or tomorrow. He just wanted me let you knoow he was sorry for the no show Friday.


Hello jamie and sorry to hear about Derek . Ditto about pitching in and helping anyway we can.I have him in my prayers


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1402402 said:


> Hey Olddog you guys get in fire/break in board ups thinking about starting a board up company out west no rebuilding just board up


 Yes we do, we run 4 trucks. Two out of my DG offices, one out of Rockford and one out of Princeton. We really don't market it to much, it's just one of the things we need to do for our insurance contracts.

Its a tough business to get in to...I could tell you some ugly stories

The maps I posted this afternoon are from this AM, here is this afternoons run:


----------



## snowguys

Yea I'm sure you can Im from chicago and I always had a thing for board up I know the city guys are nuts that's why I was thinking in starting somthing out west bensenville,Addison,glen ellyn that area do you have to get set up with the insurance company's or can you chase fires and send in a bill


----------



## brianbrich1

So by looking at those maps as of now "if " cold air is in place the 11/12 we should get some plowable snow??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1402478 said:


> Yea I'm sure you can Im from chicago and I always had a thing for board up I know the city guys are nuts that's why I was thinking in starting somthing out west bensenville,Addison,glen ellyn that area do you have to get set up with the insurance company's or can you chase fires and send in a bill


Most of ours are thru our program losses that we get called on, we really dont chase. We are signed up with a few fire dept's



brianbrich1;1402482 said:


> So by looking at those maps as of now "if " cold air is in place the 11/12 we should get some plowable snow??


anything above that 540 line is subject to snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

and yes, it's been pushed back a bit in time.


----------



## dlcs

NOAA said at 6:00pm that there is soemthign that may produce a .5" of snow Friday night and again Sunday night. Its not even in their forcast cause they say low confidence but hey it "could" be salting. So Olddog, is that pattern really shifting into a negative now or whats goign on. I keep hearing different stories.


----------



## dlcs

So how does one start up a "board up" company. Here at least the local glass companies usually get callled to do this, they do it different in chicago? I kow a few times over the years when we have launched rocks through windows, the glass company that I hire always includes board up until the window comes in, maybe I should do this myself. Never really even gave it much thought. Interesting.


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone have any or know where to get some strobe cable that's reasonable?


----------



## brianbrich1

So on the maps the 540 represents the freezing line??? If not what do those lines represent


----------



## Dissociative

WilliamOak;1402598 said:


> Anyone have any or know where to get some strobe cable that's reasonable?


bring me some beer


----------



## zman9119

Dissociative;1402633 said:


> bring me some beer


You have to at least specify the type of beer... set some standards!


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

WilliamOak;1402598 said:


> Anyone have any or know where to get some strobe cable that's reasonable?


Dissociative


----------



## dheavychevy38

ultra stobe in crystal lake isnt to bad on there cable prices.


----------



## WilliamOak

What kind of beer there George?


----------



## Spucel

Dissociative;1402413 said:


> do any of you guys know a granite guy......i want a piece for the top of my new snap on box
> 
> also need a facebook expert and possibly web designer person....


Im good with facebook, what do you need help with sir.Thumbs Up



1olddogtwo;1402458 said:


> Yes we do, we run 4 trucks. Two out of my DG offices, one out of Rockford and one out of Princeton. We really don't market it to much, it's just one of the things we need to do for our insurance contracts.
> 
> Its a tough business to get in to...I could tell you some ugly stories
> 
> The maps I posted this afternoon are from this AM, here is this afternoons run:


From a Firefighter prospective the board up industry is very unique. We have AWESOME companies we have dealt with and we have companies that beat us in to fires and are having people sign contracts while we are pulling them out of houses...which I accidently spill water on. If you are a good person, you can do great things for these people. I have pulled 2 board up guys apart who were pounding each other in the head over a contract.


----------



## snowguys

Where you a firefighter at?


----------



## Spucel

snowguys;1402777 said:


> Where you a firefighter at?


Northwest Homer (Homer Glen), just west of Orland.


----------



## Builder630

Thanks guys, I used the listing you gave me yesterday and picked up a tailgate today.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

All I ever want for my birthday is snow. 40 degree's today? Come on? Nothing coming for a week or so? WTF?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If you wanted snow on your bday you shouldn't have popped out in the spring


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Your right. It really wasn't up me me though. I was kind of a big baby, still am, so I had to get out!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Today your bday? Happy bday


----------



## erkoehler

Happy Birthday!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Happy B-day Push, wish we could give you some snow as a present.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks guys!


----------



## brianbrich1

Hppy bday ron


----------



## Dissociative

dheavychevy38;1402716 said:


> ultra stobe in crystal lake isnt to bad on there cable prices.


If they cost more than 6.00 per strobe wire then they are too high.


----------



## metallihockey88

Happy bday Ron


----------



## the new boss 92

buildinon;1402000 said:


> Hello, This is Derek's wife Jamie. I just wanted to let you guy's know that Friday night he was suppposed to meet up with you all in Tinley Park, but as you know he never made it. He was in an accident on the way there. At about 5:30 pm Friday on 294 he was involved in an accident where a driver messing with there cell phone lost control of their vehicle and hit him and when he treid to swerve he rolled his truck. He totaled the truck and was really banged up, and has been in the hospital since. We are hoping that he will be coming home today or tomorrow. He just wanted me let you knoow he was sorry for the no show Friday.


sorry to hear that, you guys are in my thoughts and prayer's for speedy recovery. like sully said i can cover a couple lots out by me if need. carol stream wheaton area, let me know and hope he gets better.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1402916 said:


> Hppy bday ron





metallihockey88;1402921 said:


> Happy bday Ron


Thanks guys. Now bring on the snow and cold!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1402589 said:


> NOAA said at 6:00pm that there is soemthign that may produce a .5" of snow Friday night and again Sunday night. Its not even in their forcast cause they say low confidence but hey it "could" be salting. So Olddog, is that pattern really shifting into a negative now or whats goign on. I keep hearing different stories.


I'm not positive it's going negative.



brianbrich1;1402620 said:


> So on the maps the 540 represents the freezing line??? If not what do those lines represent


http://www.theweatherprediction.com/habyhints/97/

It's helpful, I can explain more later.

I see other's are also voicing this possible event in the long term now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

National weather service chicago/romeoville il
755 am cst wed jan 4 2012

long term...saturday through tuesday.

Early indications from ecmwf/gfs beyond tuesday are that a more amplified
long wave trough may develop across the central/eastern conus by the
end of next week with another push of colder arctic air. It also
appears there is a greater threat of precip mid-week as this
transition occurs.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You see John Dee? That looks so sweet. PLEASE. PLEASE. PLEASE!


----------



## Spucel

Happy Birthday!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1403001 said:


> You see John Dee? That looks so sweet. PLEASE. PLEASE. PLEASE!











He's not my normal stop anymore during the day, I've run out of room on my favorite's bar

Anyways I'm sure he will redefine the map in the AM.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1403013 said:


> View attachment 107291
> 
> 
> He's not my normal stop anymore during the day, I've run out of room on my favorite's bar
> 
> Anyways I'm sure he will redefine the map in the AM.


he will redefine it to "trace" for northern Illinois. I've just about given up all hope for the season. This is 1 week out and everyone is calling it. I hope it snows just as much as anyone but so much disappointment this season.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WTF watchin what oldogg in puttin up on here then watch the local and the weather channel there showin 40's next week mon,tues,weds WTF


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1403061 said:


> WTF watchin what oldogg in puttin up on here then watch the local and the weather channel there showin 40's next week mon,tues,weds WTF


I'm sorry Dennis, I forgot to email them the new info......LOL

Nobody will go out on a limb this far out projecting anything, they do have some standards.

I on the other hand have a gut feeling on this one, and looking long term, things will get snowier.

I'm not afraid to call the ball......


----------



## dlcs

DIRISHMAN;1403061 said:


> WTF watchin what oldogg in puttin up on here then watch the local and the weather channel there showin 40's next week mon,tues,weds WTF


Our local weather channels have snow for wednesday and thursday now, wednesday highs in the 40's but lows in mid 20's and 35 for thursday. They got themselves covered either way.lol


----------



## dlcs

Inaccurate weather went out on a limb.....lol 

35 for the high/ 13 for the low w/snow/sleet and rain for wednesday

21 for the high and 3 for the low w/snow on thursday


and teens for the highs a week after that. Yeh right! I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Midwest Pond

So I'm assuming eventually I'll have to clean my garage and dig my plow out


----------



## dlcs

Midwest Pond;1403089 said:


> So I'm assuming eventually I'll have to clean my garage and dig my plow out


NOOOOOOOOOO........leave it, not until the first flakes fall. I finally took my plow off yeasterday, maybe thats what made this appear, don't know for sure. Mine is not going on until I see flakes.


----------



## Midwest Pond

lmao.... I do the same thing, I never hook up until I have to, then I can destroy the driveway with fluids again

so much time on my hands, I started this project http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132404


----------



## DIRISHMAN

No Problem Pat Your still Better than the GUESSER in my book any day Thumbs Up. I will agree with you we are just entering the start of the SNOW SEASON and it will get better as January goes on.

I know this season for most is a big Disappointment But I still feell it is DEFFINATELY Going to change 


SNOW DANCE ANYWAY:bluebounc


----------



## dlcs

I like it, whats all involved with starting up a water project like yours? Does that organization do all the work for you? Good idea, i see you quite a few donations already.


----------



## Midwest Pond

the organization does all the work, and keep you informed as the project progresses.... I just set up the page and my end is to raise funds to see it happen, so I sent out a bulk mail to all my customers, and will include the link on my invoices this year. Woke up on new years day with the idea, and figured it could make a really nice story of a local pond company building wells in Africa. I certainly have the extra time on my hands for a few months.


----------



## ultimate plow

Washed a truck today


----------



## dlcs

Anyone hear about a light snow event for Sunday night -monday time frame. local weather guessers are advertising it. low chances right now.


----------



## Midwest Pond

dlcs;1403111 said:


> I like it, whats all involved with starting up a water project like yours? Does that organization do all the work for you? Good idea, i see you quite a few donations already.


funniest part is I made a thread about it and put it Off Topic figuring maybe it would strike up conversation

115 views, not 1 comment..... but above it is "do you guys believe in Big Foot" 25 replies...:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U mean someone doubts Bigfoot ?

Ok I'm lost what are we talking about


----------



## Midwest Pond

post 4275.... I was telling him about a project I started for the new year


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I can't see post # from the phone. Ill check it out later.


----------



## swtiih

Copied off the WGN weather site. Some more not good news

"It now appears that we will make it all the way through mid-January with less than a total of 2" of snow for the season so far. A preliminary check of the snow stats from Midway show only three other winters with as little snow for the same period, 1889-1890 (1.4"), 1936-1937 (1.4") and 2001-2002 (1.7"). 
The 6 to 10 day outlook from the Climate Prediction Center suggests temperatures next week should be above average (50 to 60% probability). In other words, little change in the mild winter pattern we have seen. Yesterday was a notable exception but only the first day in more than three weeks we experienced below average temperatures.
The long range forecast is also calling for less than average precipitation. Most of northern Illinois is in the 30 to 40% probability range of having less than average precipitation for the period of January 9-13. With only a slight chance of a few flurries Sunday, that means we could make it six weeks into meteorological winter with only 1.9" of snow."


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If the bottom doesn't start to fall out next Thursday or Friday I will never post again about weather
I don't care what the paid forecasters say at this point. 

Do I want snow, do I want to be right, do I want to give Ron a hard time, do I want to tear up my new wideout...... He'll Yea


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1403508 said:


> If the bottom doesn't start to fall out next Thursday or Friday I will never post again about weather
> I don't care what the paid forecasters say at this point.
> 
> Do I want snow, do I want to be right, do I want to give Ron a hard time, do I want to tear up my new wideout...... He'll Yea


I think you are on the money.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You always give me a hard time! LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1403508 said:


> If the bottom doesn't start to fall out next Thursday or Friday I will never post again about weather
> I don't care what the paid forecasters say at this point.
> 
> Do I want snow, do I want to be right, do I want to give Ron a hard time, do I want to tear up my new wideout...... He'll Yea


HELL pat dont Quit doin the weather on here I and everyone else realy respect your input and predictions.....PlUS It just wouldn't be the same on here with out ya


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1403541 said:


> HELL pat dont Quit doin the weather on here I and everyone else realy respect your input and predictions.....PlUS It just wouldn't be the same on here with out ya


Ditto with that, your forecasts are the only real reason I come on here.... Well that and to give RJS a hard time, but with him gone.. LOL

But seriously keep the info coming! Really appreciate it, and look forward to seeing what you have to say everyday! Thumbs Up


----------



## GMC99

swtiih;1403494 said:


> Copied off the WGN weather site. Some more not good news
> 
> "It now appears that we will make it all the way through mid-January with less than a total of 2" of snow for the season so far. A preliminary check of the snow stats from Midway show only three other winters with as little snow for the same period, 1889-1890 (1.4"), 1936-1937 (1.4") and 2001-2002 (1.7").
> The 6 to 10 day outlook from the Climate Prediction Center suggests temperatures next week should be above average (50 to 60% probability). In other words, little change in the mild winter pattern we have seen. Yesterday was a notable exception but only the first day in more than three weeks we experienced below average temperatures.
> The long range forecast is also calling for less than average precipitation. Most of northern Illinois is in the 30 to 40% probability range of having less than average precipitation for the period of January 9-13. With only a slight chance of a few flurries Sunday, that means we could make it six weeks into meteorological winter with only 1.9" of snow."


Ive kinda lost faith in WGN, the only real meteorologist they have there is skilling... Just seems like they just tell the viewers what they want to hear (and most of them dont want snow)


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1403508 said:


> If the bottom doesn't start to fall out next Thursday or Friday I will never post again about weather
> I don't care what the paid forecasters say at this point.
> 
> Do I want snow, do I want to be right, do I want to give Ron a hard time, do I want to tear up my new wideout...... He'll Yea


The paid forcasters are seeign things different since you posted yoru predictions. Think maybe they follow Plowsite? LOL Seriously dont stop posting.


----------



## SnowMatt13

NOAA already has a 40% chance of snow for next wed. First time this year I've seen that....especially this far out.


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1403457 said:


> U mean someone doubts Bigfoot ?
> 
> Ok I'm lost what are we talking about


in Off Topic

lmao..... I'm just cracking up, my serious post .... 135 views.. 0 comments..... now... 'does rain-x have a shelf life? 4 comments


----------



## ERWbuilders

There ya go midwest....lol luagh at that!!! BTW get at me about those projects, the holidays are over and im lookin for work!!!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1403508 said:


> If the bottom doesn't start to fall out next Thursday or Friday I will never post again about weather
> I don't care what the paid forecasters say at this point.
> 
> Do I want snow, do I want to be right, do I want to give Ron a hard time, do I want to tear up my new wideout...... He'll Yea


Please don't quit Pat. I may not post much but I do follow this thread everyday to hear what you have to say. I don't follow anyone's predictions but yours.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'll call you in the AM..... LOL at the thread, dont be pissing people off


----------



## highhog1

This season has been one hell of a roller coaster with these predictions. I am going to try to not think about it, if only my wife would stop reminding me that I need to plow 116 hours this season to break even with what I spent this year. Lol, sorry honey but ift doesn't look good for you. Anyway how about that Tilted Kilt Indiana meeting?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Have to get the trans looked at tomorrow to get flushed in the morn, I have about 2 cords of wood to split. Then I have to finish detailing the Chevy I have one side clayed and glazed, been baking under the heat lamp in the garage. Wax time tomorrow about 5 coats. Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You should detail mine


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey let me know what weekend you want it done and ill do it. Just call.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Cool. I'll trade u a case of beer


----------



## R&R Yard Design

For the mess of your truck it may have to be a keg.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its actually not that bad right now. Just doesn't have much wax on it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Good morning Capt ron,Russ Patches Pat,Ryan a bitt nippy this morning :waving:

28 degree here in Tinley ground is a bit Frosty


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its to hot out there.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Paid (not by me) weather guesser says maybe a salting sunday pm


----------



## Dissociative

I want a detail too.......seriously


----------



## DIRISHMAN

The most important thing Sully forgot to mention to Russ is to as what truck was being DETAILED ????

might be the SIX WHEELER OR MAYBE THE SUPER SUCKER VAC TRUCK :laughing:


----------



## brianbrich1

Is it just me or anybody else notice alot of flocks of geese on the move this week??


----------



## captshawn

brianbrich1;1404307 said:


> Is it just me or anybody else notice alot of flocks of geese on the move this week??


Being that I hunt pretty much everyday I have noticed it. I would say it's mainly due to the ponds/roosting areas iceing over.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea I got ten last night.


----------



## buildinon

Thanks for all the well wishes. Ended up spending 5 1/2 days in the hospital. Don't recall much of wha happened othet than seeing the car come across my lane and hitting the front end and when I went to avoind that was it. Next thing I knew I had rolled 2 times. My "baby" as the wife refers to it (2008 Jeep Cherokee SRT8) was destroyed. 
Thanks as well for the offers to help out with the route, I do 50% sub and 50% personal contracts and luckily have enough guys and equipment to cover it, but thanks agian for the offer. Now to get myself healed up. Reason they kept me so long is because I have a Nerve and heart condition and they wanted to monitor it to make sure that everything was ok. 
So I see the weather isn't looking any better  looks like no ice fishing this year either.


----------



## dlcs

Glad your doing ok. Sounds like you were pretty lucky, vehicles can always be replaced. Glad you home safe now.


----------



## dlcs

*WTF I just got to vent.*

This morning I see IDOT pass by with a tanker load of brine(I assume). I'm thinking to myself why are they treating now, its going to hit 50 degrees today and no snow in sight for a week. So I follow it and they are treating small bridges over creeks. Does IDOT do this all over the state? Seems like such a waste with nothing in the forcast for days, it will wear off in a few days?


----------



## ERWbuilders

So much for our 53" winter....im not having much faith in this winter...puttin the blade away


----------



## SnowMatt13

County DOT treated all their roads yesterday for frost last night.


----------



## captshawn

With weather like this makes me wanna get back to this


----------



## clncut

for what its worth...I did notice NOAA has already dropped Wednesdays high temps a few degrees from yesterday.......Keeping my hopes up! Thumbs Up


----------



## Bird21

This really sucks!!!


----------



## littlebass

ERWbuilders;1404408 said:


> So much for our 53" winter....im not having much faith in this winter...puttin the blade away


I'm pretty sure we haven't had a winter without snow.......


----------



## ERWbuilders

littlebass;1404635 said:


> I'm pretty sure we haven't had a winter without snow.......


Could be a first winter without a plowable event...ya never know!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1403527 said:


> I think you are on the money.





DIRISHMAN;1403541 said:


> HELL pat dont Quit doin the weather on here I and everyone else realy respect your input and predictions.....PlUS It just wouldn't be the same on here with out ya





GMC99;1403558 said:


> Ditto with that, your forecasts are the only real reason I come on here.... Well that and to give RJS a hard time, but with him gone.. LOL
> 
> But seriously keep the info coming! Really appreciate it, and look forward to seeing what you have to say everyday! Thumbs Up





dlcs;1403821 said:


> The paid forcasters are seeign things different since you posted yoru predictions. Think maybe they follow Plowsite? LOL Seriously dont stop posting.





road2damascus;1403977 said:


> Please don't quit Pat. I may not post much but I do follow this thread everyday to hear what you have to say. I don't follow anyone's predictions but yours.


I've stepped away from the computer for day, I was a bit worked up to say the least.
Yesterday, was not a good day, day was even worst. I haven't looked nor will I look until tomorrow. I don't plan on quitting anything, I know ( gut feeling solid) we'll be getting something.



Bird21;1404607 said:


> This really sucks!!!


hell yea it does



Pushin 2 Please;1403537 said:


> You always give me a hard time! LOL


It's the highlighted of my day


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1404377 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes. Ended up spending 5 1/2 days in the hospital. Don't recall much of wha happened othet than seeing the car come across my lane and hitting the front end and when I went to avoind that was it. Next thing I knew I had rolled 2 times. My "baby" as the wife refers to it (2008 Jeep Cherokee SRT8) was destroyed.
> Thanks as well for the offers to help out with the route, I do 50% sub and 50% personal contracts and luckily have enough guys and equipment to cover it, but thanks agian for the offer. Now to get myself healed up. Reason they kept me so long is because I have a Nerve and heart condition and they wanted to monitor it to make sure that everything was ok.
> So I see the weather isn't looking any better  looks like no ice fishing this year either.


You ready to plow? if so, I'll put a order in for you, how do you like? Light, heavy, wet, sloppy, white, or black??

It was a Mopar........enough said....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wait till Monday. By than, you'll have a good handle on it!


----------



## erkoehler

Monday we start moving boats in for the Chicago Boat Show, the show opens on Thursday!

Think SUMMER!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Think SUMMER? Has it ever ended?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. Its still here. Hahahahahaha


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'm sure it will work out where the weather will delay the landscape season also by lingering


----------



## d&r

*Snow Dance ...... anybody?*

End of the first week of the new year, this is killing me. Been out to salt twice since November. Need to get a bunch of people and do a snow dance. Anybody along Lake Michigan Snow belt need help?

:crying:


----------



## swtiih

I saw a guy riding a motorcycle today.

Saw this today for end of next week.

Although nothing like that lies in Chicago's immediate future, computer models hint at the possibility of a significant snowstorm followed by an intense arctic outbreak in about seven or eight days (Jan. 12-13).


----------



## d&r

swtiih;1404989 said:


> Although nothing like that lies in Chicago's immediate future, computer models hint at the possibility of a significant snowstorm followed by an intense arctic outbreak in about seven or eight days (Jan. 12-13).


Can only hope..... payup ...... Farmers Almanac predicting the opposite....


----------



## dlcs

swtiih;1404989 said:


> I saw a guy riding a motorcycle today.
> 
> Saw this today for end of next week.
> 
> Although nothing like that lies in Chicago's immediate future, computer models hint at the possibility of a significant snowstorm followed by an intense arctic outbreak in about seven or eight days (Jan. 12-13).


Where did you here that? I thought it was suppose to be the 11th/12th? All I know is I'm sticking with Pat on this one.

You know if one more person says "don't you just love this weather", I'm going to choke them. Picked up a pizza today for lunch and the lady at the window says, "you out enjoying this beautiful weather, it could stay like this the rest of winter". I fealt like throwing the pizza at her. LOL I know everyone doesn't like snow, but its freakin winter! I don't know if you guys know who Terry Swails is or not but he isn't a Facebook friend anymore. How many posts does he need to make today reminding us on how many records were broke today and how unlike January it is. Sorry just had to vent.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Thats over 7 days out. I have no faith yet. 

I also saw a bunch of guys riding today. Kind of crazy seeing them in just a sweatshirt


----------



## d&r

dlcs;1405005 said:


> Where did you here that? I thought it was suppose to be the 11th/12th? All I know is I'm sticking with Pat on this one.
> 
> You know if one more person says "don't you just love this weather", I'm going to choke them. Picked up a pizza today for lunch and the lady at the window says, "you out enjoying this beautiful weather, it could stay like this the rest of winter". I fealt like throwing the pizza at her. LOL I know everyone doesn't like snow, but its freakin winter! I don't know if you guys know who Terry Swails is or not but he isn't a Facebook friend anymore. How many posts does he need to make today reminding us on how many records were broke today and how unlike January it is. Sorry just had to vent.


I feel your Pain..... I did a little work on my truck today had to take the jacket off because I was getting warm..... after taking the jacket off, look at the sun and just shook my head.


----------



## dlcs

I picked my boy up from school on the gator today in a freakin t-shirt.


----------



## swtiih

dlcs;1405005 said:


> Where did you here that? I thought it was suppose to be the 11th/12th? All I know is I'm sticking with Pat on this one.
> 
> You know if one more person says "don't you just love this weather", I'm going to choke them. Picked up a pizza today for lunch and the lady at the window says, "you out enjoying this beautiful weather, it could stay like this the rest of winter". I fealt like throwing the pizza at her. LOL I know everyone doesn't like snow, but its freakin winter! I don't know if you guys know who Terry Swails is or not but he isn't a Facebook friend anymore. How many posts does he need to make today reminding us on how many records were broke today and how unlike January it is. Sorry just had to vent.


Run on the mild side could last another week
January 4, 2012 10:25 PM
By Meteorologist Richard Koeneman

As the calendar progresses into January and one snowless, relatively mild day is followed by another, many Chicagoans are wondering if or when the other meteorological shoe will drop. The city's temperature averaged 7.5 degrees above normal in December and 4.5 degrees above normal during the first four days of January. The seven-day forecast continues the mild pattern with an expectation of temperatures running 11.2 degrees above normal.
However, a mild pattern as lengthy as this one can change on a dime, and even a mild winter is likely to contain a few snowy and cold interludes. Although nothing like that lies in Chicago's immediate future, computer models hint at the possibility of a significant snowstorm followed by an intense arctic outbreak in about seven or eight days (Jan. 12-13).

WGN weather blog


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Seeing a lot of nice snow equipment for sale aready. This season sucks.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Snow equipment is for sale everywhere. But its all way over priced.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

There is a backhoe with a brand new pusher right down the street from your shop. Way over priced.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. I know the guy. He wanted me to buy it in September. Its worn out. 5300 hours


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I can get that same machine for about $12,000-13,000 all day


----------



## WilliamOak

It'll come in stages, first the guy's selling are needing $ and wanting top dollar, then when the bills keep stacking up stuff is gonna drop reallllyyyy cheap and thats when the deals come out


----------



## SnowMatt13

People will want premium money because that's what they probably paid before this winter to buy it themselves. I've seen a lot of guys go buy more equipment based on the past few winters.....and with the prediction of what this one was supposed to be.
As stated prices will drop, people will realize they will not be able to recover what they spent.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dlcs;1404387 said:


> This morning I see IDOT pass by with a tanker load of brine(I assume). I'm thinking to myself why are they treating now, its going to hit 50 degrees today and no snow in sight for a week. So I follow it and they are treating small bridges over creeks. Does IDOT do this all over the state? Seems like such a waste with nothing in the forcast for days, it will wear off in a few days?


Yes we do .As you know the pavement on a bridge is much more able to change in road temp quicker than a average road. Plus there is a guy in every sector of IDOT every night out driving around and monitoring these bridge decks and being abl to treat what he see fit to.
This guy comes in to do what is referred to as Night Patrol from 8:00 pm til 7:00 am

We in Cook county alone have over 450 bridges to patrol mind you not to mention what the other counties have also which also has covered by those IDOT guys in those out lying counties.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dlcs;1405017 said:


> I picked my boy up from school on the gator today in a freakin t-shirt.


I dont thinkk that would be a good idea won't it BITE YOUR BOY :laughing:


----------



## Mark13

SnowMatt13;1404438 said:


> County DOT treated all their roads yesterday for frost last night.


I saw the Dot truck go past the shop yesterday spreading brine and I thought he was crazy. It's easy to tell though when he lost concentration and staying straight or following the road was to much work. :laughing:



swtiih;1404989 said:


> I saw a guy riding a motorcycle today.


I saw a few today, even I had the window half down in the semi most of the day.



DIRISHMAN;1405198 said:


> Yes we do .As you know the pavement on a bridge is much more able to change in road temp quicker than a average road. Plus there is a guy in every sector of IDOT every night out driving around and monitoring these bridge decks and being abl to treat what he see fit to.
> This guy comes in to do what is referred to as Night Patrol from 8:00 pm til 7:00 am
> 
> We in Cook county alone have over 450 bridges to patrol mind you not to mention what the other counties have also which also has covered by those IDOT guys in those out lying counties.


How do I get in on this job? I think I'd be fine with roaming around looking at bridges for 11hrs.


----------



## buildinon

1olddogtwo;1404670 said:


> You ready to plow? if so, I'll put a order in for you, how do you like? Light, heavy, wet, sloppy, white, or black??
> 
> It was a Mopar........enough said....


Yes I am ready to PLOW...right now I will take it any way I can get it...same thing I tell the wife :laughing:

And yes it was a MOPAR but anything that goes almost 180 mph from the factory w/ 420hp and bigger than a Corvette as I am 6'1 and 275 (I am a tight fit in a vette) is good to go in my opinion. And it was the perfect sleeper as most kids were shocked in their lil' supped up mustangs when I would blow their doors off


----------



## dlcs

DIRISHMAN;1405198 said:


> Yes we do .As you know the pavement on a bridge is much more able to change in road temp quicker than a average road. Plus there is a guy in every sector of IDOT every night out driving around and monitoring these bridge decks and being abl to treat what he see fit to.
> This guy comes in to do what is referred to as Night Patrol from 8:00 pm til 7:00 am
> 
> We in Cook county alone have over 450 bridges to patrol mind you not to mention what the other counties have also which also has covered by those IDOT guys in those out lying counties.


what are they worried about frost? because I don't see any precipitation for awhile. I fully understand them pretreating when something is in the forecast.


----------



## buildinon

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=chi_seasonal_snow

Seasonal Snowfall Totals for Chicago from 1884 to present! 
July thorugh June
Lowest amount for a season I saw was 9.8 inches in 1920....


----------



## dlcs

DIRISHMAN;1405207 said:


> I dont thinkk that would be a good idea won't it BITE YOUR BOY :laughing:


Lmao, good one.


----------



## stroker79

Anyone have or know of a 2up snowmobile for sale? I know of Craigslist and been on it for weeks but I'm asking here to see if any of you want to get rid of one. I don't want anything new, but something that isn't trashed and will be reliable.


----------



## littlebass

WGN 7 Day

WednesdaySleet
HI41°
LO30°
Thickening clouds. Starts mild but turning colder by evening. A few rain or snow showers possible, changing to all snow showers or flurries at night.

ThursdaySnow
HI32°
LO17°
Blustery and much colder. Snow showers or flurries at times. Heavier lake effect snow showers may increase at night in sections of northwest Indiana and southwest Michigan.


----------



## GMC99

54 ******* degrees today!! How much more damn depressing can it get? And mid to upper 40's for the next 5 days! ********!!


----------



## erkoehler

This is bad........really bad!


----------



## GMC99

I'm throwing in the towel next week if it doesn't snow... Can't afford to sit around here with my thumb up my ass anymore.... Anybody for some waterskiing today?


----------



## the new boss 92

stroker79;1405289 said:


> Anyone have or know of a 2up snowmobile for sale? I know of Craigslist and been on it for weeks but I'm asking here to see if any of you want to get rid of one. I don't want anything new, but something that isn't trashed and will be reliable.


i seen a couple up your way for a decent price on craigslist, they had titles to. i think they wanted around 6-800 bucks. check different cl area's. rockford,chicago, la salle and there is another one i normally check but i forgot it. they are out there on cl just got to find them. i was coming across them by serching trailer, utility trailer, open trailer, flat bed trailer, sled trailer.


----------



## the new boss 92

any one know of a place that's decent for led lights? im looking for 4 6" led turn, tail and brake, roughly 8-10 amber marker lights, 4 red markers and a led bar about 14-20 inched long. they are for a trailer im redoing and he wants it to light up like chicago streets at night he said.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Tell me how much you want to spend and I can go to the truck stop and pick them up for you.


----------



## the new boss 92

it all depends on the quility, how many led's. im trying to find a place online. i went on ebay and they are pretty cheap, but idont know quitlity. my dad told me to go to a truck stop if i dont find anything. i will deff let you know here in a couple days after a little more reserch.


----------



## dieselss

Grote.com. Peterson. Pmlights.com


----------



## dieselss

Truck-lite.com. some of the places I deal with FYI


----------



## highhog1

DIRISHMAN;1405198 said:


> Yes we do .As you know the pavement on a bridge is much more able to change in road temp quicker than a average road. Plus there is a guy in every sector of IDOT every night out driving around and monitoring these bridge decks and being abl to treat what he see fit to.
> This guy comes in to do what is referred to as Night Patrol from 8:00 pm til 7:00 am
> 
> We in Cook county alone have over 450 bridges to patrol mind you not to mention what the other counties have also which also has covered by those IDOT guys in those out lying counties.


I think you meant Crook County. Lol


----------



## highhog1

stroker79;1405289 said:


> Anyone have or know of a 2up snowmobile for sale? I know of Craigslist and been on it for weeks but I'm asking here to see if any of you want to get rid of one. I don't want anything new, but something that isn't trashed and will be reliable.


Finding something reliable should be easy WHEN YOU CaNT RIDE anywere.
Just kidding. I'm starting to get sinical. Guess the weather is getting to me.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Washed and waxed my truck again. Third time since October.........


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Installed new rancho adjustable shocks today


----------



## Bird21

Fueled up and greased all the loaders cause I was bored and it was so nice out. 
All were full and greased already checked the oil and the only used to stack salt had 2 gallons extra oil that looked like 
chocolate milk. Low boy it home Monday looks like a head gasket I hope. WTF


----------



## ERWbuilders

Filled out 30 heavy equipment operator jobs across the us...hopefully i land one of em...im tired of laying on the couch letting my skills go to waste damn it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*bad news*

Well two days I would have bet the farm on the later half of next week. It appears the the two systems are not going to merge until well east of us. The wet system looks to stay well to our south and the colder low pressure will stay to the north. It will allow us to get cold, but who in the he!! cares about that. It may set up another LES event with lesser winds then last week

















its still 5 days out, things may change.


----------



## White Gardens

This model/map is of particular interest to me.

To me, it looks like the classic Southwest/Southeast Boob Front.:laughing:









...


----------



## Bird21

Insert Crickets chirping here!!



Wow quiet around here.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Sunny and 40 today...what a great March day......oh wait, it's January. Damn.


----------



## dieselss

Hambrick & Co.;1405952 said:


> Washed and waxed my truck again. Third time since October.........


you offering your services of wax on wax off to others in need???


----------



## ShadeScapesInc.

52 yesterday, dug the quad out and rode that... fun yet depressing


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;1405453 said:


> This is bad........really bad!


You sell boats! How bad can it be? 

This weather is bs. Worked on the semi outside because it was nicer there then in the shop yesterday. Welcome to April.


----------



## Cover Guy

Can the weather forecasts get much more depressing


----------



## dieselss

im sure they can,,just dont wanna know about it lol


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SS - sure. Bring it by.


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1406148 said:


> Well two days I would have bet the farm on the later half of next week. It appears the the two systems are not going to merge until well east of us. The wet system looks to stay well to our south and the colder low pressure will stay to the north. It will allow us to get cold, but who in the he!! cares about that. It may set up another LES event with lesser winds then last week
> 
> View attachment 107561
> 
> 
> View attachment 107562
> 
> 
> its still 5 days out, things may change.


Say it aint so!! Damnit!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No snow in the next 6-10 days. WTF?


----------



## dieselss

Hambrick & Co.;1406564 said:


> SS - sure. Bring it by.


i hate seeing other pple work on my truck while i just sit back and drink beer and point out all the spots they missed :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Timing will be everything just for a salting Thrusday morning....something needs to speed up, or slow down be to in the pushing game.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1406606 said:


> i hate seeing other pple work on my truck while i just sit back and drink beer and point out all the spots they missed :laughing:


KNOW what I HATE....... Workin on peoples cars and trucks while their Drinkin Beer :laughing::laughing:


----------



## clncut

We may be heading for the record books with this winter!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1406674 said:


> We may be heading for the record books with this winter!


Maybe......?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=77387&source=0


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1406677 said:


> Maybe......?


Trying to think positive ....hoping for at least an average snow season. There still is time......I hope!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

It's hopeless.......


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1406645 said:


> KNOW what I HATE....... Workin on peoples cars and trucks while their Drinkin Beer :laughing::laughing:


i'd be nice and give ya one after you got half the truck done Thumbs Up
:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1405952 said:


> Washed and waxed my truck again. Third time since October.........





SullivanSeptic;1405990 said:


> Installed new rancho adjustable shocks today


I was so bored today, I mounted my wideout on my jeep


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Then I tryed to lift it


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Now I just finished washing my truck. I might even put a coat of wax on it


----------



## dieselss

thats to funny.....what snowplowers do when there bored!!!!!!
:laughing:


----------



## Dissociative

LOL.....leave it to Pat to put a 10' plow on a JEEP....LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I've been in that Jeep when he had a 8 1/2 foot straight hooked up. It handled it fine. I'm shocked it couldn't handle the Wideout. Maybe you just need to add Timbrens? LOL!


----------



## brianbrich1

Some extra weight and timbrens should make that jeep handle the wideout better..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No it needs a big salter on it say a 2 yard box.


----------



## dieselss

might have a good idea here...i bet he could get into tight spots with that..and small turning radius


----------



## dieselss

R&R Yard Design;1406778 said:


> No it needs a big salter on it say a 2 yard box.


nah the new snow ex 9500 on the roof. i think it would a nice fit Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1406773 said:


> I've been in that Jeep when he had a 8 1/2 foot straight hooked up. It handled it fine. I'm shocked it couldn't handle the Wideout. Maybe you just need to add Timbrens? LOL!











I should have kept it.

going to put on a ebling 18 footer for some rear weight


----------



## Midwest Pond

I had some extra decking materials


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1406815 said:


> I had some extra decking materials











I did also last year, just not as much as you


----------



## dieselss

can you build me one of those too?? i think parts would be easier to replace,,,,not paying the hundred dollar price tag for a "name"
and i could just go to home depot,,,menards,,,lowes,,,,lumber yard for a new frame...


----------



## dlcs

Pat, 

What do you think for after the 11-13th time frame. Anything else out there?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

do you really want me to answer that???


Lets put it this way, I'm thinking about stripping my truck next week and trading it in. I have to do some reseach and giving up the truck on trade while waiting to 6 to 10 weeks is something I've never done. I like this truck, I guess I'm justed bored with it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You never answered his question? Haha..... LOL!


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1406906 said:


> do you really want me to answer that???
> 
> Lets put it this way, I'm thinking about stripping my truck next week and trading it in. I have to do some reseach and giving up the truck on trade while waiting to 6 to 10 weeks is something I've never done. I like this truck, I guess I'm justed bored with it.


My heart just sank.

Nothing as in no snow or ice of any kind. Man I would settle for a salting at least. This really sucks!


----------



## stroker79

1olddogtwo;1406753 said:


> Then I tryed to lift it


Awesome.......:laughing:


----------



## highhog1

1olddogtwo;1406753 said:


> Then I tryed to lift it


I think you need more ballast!.lol


----------



## buildinon

Well with the weather as warm as it was the wife made me help her take the christmas lights today. First time I can ever remember never seeing them in a single winter not covered in sonw atleast one time while living in Chicago. I mean we did have 1" here in Buffalo Grove 1 time so far but that was notthing for a day...it has been horrible. This is not winter. 
By the way which one of you is it that owns / sells boats? And would it happen to be Port Barrington? The day of my accident I was at Cabela's picking up some new hunting boots and other stuff I had ordered and saw a truck I had ordered and saw a plow truck that had Port Barrington on the side of it in the parking lot, just curious if it was one of you guys or not?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1406881 said:


> Pat,
> 
> What do you think for after the 11-13th time frame. Anything else out there?


I think a salting is called maybe to the north border will get a couple of inch. It's all I'm the timing


----------



## erkoehler

Nbc 5 news on now, check out our boat that is going to be on promoting the boat show!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Weight loss ?


----------



## erkoehler

buildinon;1407285 said:


> Well with the weather as warm as it was the wife made me help her take the christmas lights today. First time I can ever remember never seeing them in a single winter not covered in sonw atleast one time while living in Chicago. I mean we did have 1" here in Buffalo Grove 1 time so far but that was notthing for a day...it has been horrible. This is not winter.
> By the way which one of you is it that owns / sells boats? And would it happen to be Port Barrington? The day of my accident I was at Cabela's picking up some new hunting boots and other stuff I had ordered and saw a truck I had ordered and saw a plow truck that had Port Barrington on the side of it in the parking lot, just curious if it was one of you guys or not?


Wasn't me, but I know those guys.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Eating right?


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1407360 said:


> Weight loss ?


Up after this, few more minutes. They didn't say exact time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Where Ron's girl at. She on today ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Will it be a live shot?


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1407364 said:


> Where Ron's girl at. She on today ?


No.....the guys were pissed she isn't on!


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1407365 said:


> Will it be a live shot?


Yes, they're down at the studios now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U there? U a tv star?


----------



## erkoehler

Tv star, HA!


----------



## SnowMatt13

At least NWS put snow back in the forecast for Wednesday night.....
Just think how thrlled I am that there is even snow in the forecast.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Matt u up north ?


----------



## the new boss 92

the plow on the jeep was good old dog, im getting bored with this no snow bs. any one headed to the fort wayne indy area early this week?


----------



## dieselss

whats going on in ft. wayne? boss?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry guys, Cheryl had to take the day off. We were up all night!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1407435 said:


> Sorry guys, Cheryl had to take the day off. We were up all night!


did your high pressure go low ?


----------



## dlcs

We have snow back in the forcast for our area, which is Northwestern illinois, this is according to NOAA. Says the storm track appears to have move further north? Possibly something for next wekend but nut much. Hell who knows.


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1407434 said:


> whats going on in ft. wayne? boss?


I think they are talking about the lake effect event that is supposed to happen out that way......I may be wrong.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll be out in Princeton tomorrow or Tuesday Does that count


----------



## ultimate plow

Has it really not snowed??? Or did I take a looong nap????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's the end of oct, u just woke up to early


----------



## dieselss

ultimate plow;1407474 said:


> Has it really not snowed??? Or did I take a looong nap????


idk,,how long is your beard now??


----------



## Spucel

Anyone ever take off the flange bearing on their western 1000? If you have, text/call me please. (815) 2five8-0234


----------



## ultimate plow

1olddogtwo;1407477 said:


> It's the end of oct, u just woke up to early


ahhh gotch YA in that case summer's still extended another 5 months duuuhh


----------



## ultimate plow

dieselss;1407479 said:


> idk,,how long is your beard now??


Iv had laser hair removal dont ya know.. duh in the off topic section.


----------



## dieselss

i did not know this..did it work?


----------



## dlcs

Did anyone see the ring around the moon last night? You know what old folklore says about that, we will have snow within 24 hrs. LOL Well i saw this on our local weatherman's blog this morning. Someone asked him about the snow in 24hrs and this is what he said. I think it was just coincidence but...interesting nonetheless.

*ORIGINAL POST: Saturday, January 7, 2012, 9:07 p.m.

�Many of you may have noticed a very bright halo around the moon tonight and are wondering what gives.

A halo around the moon is caused by light reflecting off cirrus clouds which are made of ice crystals.

While no rain or snow is in the forecast for Sunday, folklore states that rain or snow is possible within 24 hours of seeing a halo around the sun or moon.

I�m sticking to my forecast of plenty of sunshine Sunday, but I will tell you that I remember a Saturday night a few years ago when no Quad Cities� forecaster had rain or snow in the forecast for Sunday and there was a halo around the moon.

I kid you not that by Sunday evening, snow developed across the area and we saw a couple of inches in a short period of time.

It wasn�t a banner moment of weather forecasting.

Have a great Sunday.

Anthony

]*


----------



## dieselss

so,,,,can we hold him to it??? is he bettin the farm on this forcast?


----------



## GMC99

Can't believe Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday are going to be almost 50 degrees! What's the ground temperature at? Would have to think that any snow that falls on Thursday is gonna have a hard time sticking


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cltv.....really


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1407598 said:


> Cltv.....really


What What?? What'd they say??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He is making fun of me for wasting my time and even watching them. Sorry Pat!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1407604 said:


> What What?? What'd they say??


I dont know


----------



## dlcs

http://www.theweathercentre.blogspot.com/2012/01/northern-stream-to-take-over-watching.html'''

Interesting?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1407608 said:


> He is making fun of me for wasting my time and even watching them. Sorry Pat!


I'm not special enough to have CLTV, sorry


----------



## ultimate plow

dlcs;1407612 said:


> http://www.theweathercentre.blogspot.com/2012/01/northern-stream-to-take-over-watching.html'''
> 
> Interesting?


Accumulations could be large, but since this is long range, we don't even know if it will happen.


----------



## ERWbuilders

That whole halo around the moon thing...must be true....system moving towards us according to innacuweather


----------



## dlcs

ultimate plow;1407620 said:


> Accumulations could be large, but since this is long range, we don't even know if it will happen.


Isn't this the system that we have been following since December? How many ups and downs have we been through already with this potential snow? More than i care to remember.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ERWbuilders;1407621 said:


> That whole halo around the moon thing...must be true....system moving towards us according to innacuweather


it only counts when it hits the ground


----------



## ERWbuilders

1olddogtwo;1407628 said:


> it only counts when it hits the ground


Yea your right....i cant tell you how many times i looked at the inaccuweather map...said it snowed all day over us and yet nothing......thinking maybe they need to change there radar angles....i usually look at NOAA or wundergroung but...im just not into it this winter..if it snows it snows


----------



## the new boss 92

dieselss;1407434 said:


> whats going on in ft. wayne? boss?


found a trailer, im just trying to see if anyone if going out that way one day and if they wanted i could throw them a little coin to bring it back for me.


clncut;1407466 said:


> I think they are talking about the lake effect event that is supposed to happen out that way......I may be wrong.


wrong i need a trailer towed back im trying to buy. 4 hours is a cruise one way for me lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dlcs;1407612 said:


> http://www.theweathercentre.blogspot.com/2012/01/northern-stream-to-take-over-watching.html'''
> 
> Interesting?


Im a moron so don't yell at me for asking, but what day or days is that forecast for? I think that forecast is waaaaaay premature and a bit over the top.


----------



## dlcs

I believe it was the 18th.


----------



## swtiih

Guys, What are your new guess's to when we will have the first plowable event.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

swtiih;1407669 said:


> Guys, What are your new guess's to when we will have the first plowable event.


This season ?


----------



## ERWbuilders

swtiih;1407669 said:


> Guys, What are your new guess's to when we will have the first plowable event.


Dec. 12 2012 :laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1407674 said:


> This season ?


March 3rd 2012. It will snow. Quote me on that. Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss

Myweather is still saying wed night into Thursday morning


----------



## highhog1

I Think we should get a pool together and the guy with the closest day for a measurable snow wins the pot. I say Jan 21.


----------



## dieselss

What's the buy in


----------



## highhog1

20 bucks with a one day give or take grace period. Or the winner drinks and eats for free at the next gathering. Open for suggestions ?


----------



## dieselss

20 that's steep for us outta work snowplowers. Maybe 5...?


----------



## highhog1

Ok 5 bucks.


----------



## dieselss

That sounds better.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

5 bucks........


----------



## dieselss

My moneys still on Thursday morning. 5 bucks


----------



## highhog1

Diesel I hope you win!


----------



## dieselss

So do I. But hope olds predict is correct.


----------



## erkoehler

What area are we measuring from?


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;1407841 said:


> What area are we measuring from?


From the ground up?


----------



## dieselss

Lmfao.........


----------



## brianbrich1

Sully pm sent..


----------



## highhog1

we can make it real interesting and measure from the top down?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How about side to side.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Damn Brian, I want a PM too!


----------



## dieselss

Side to side. Is that with the wings in or out?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Wings on my wings. Lol.


----------



## buildinon

You know I went to brunch witht the wife today and I told her I figured out that "accuweather" did get their 2011-2012 winter prediction 100% right...this is the worse winter in Chicago's history!!! Atleast that any of us can remember...


----------



## dieselss

Dang.....got me beat on that one....does cardboard count?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1407882 said:


> Dang.....got me beat on that one....does cardboard count?


Sure does!! You must be counting the EMPTY BEER BOXS on each side


----------



## jblatti13

heyy all you guys.. havent been on plowsite yet this year and just wanted to say whats up to everybody.... been busy enough and since it hasnt snowed i dont have much to talk abuot lol... just started the fire academy last week so at least im getting out and doing something... i was going insane not leaving the house to plow or really do anything. hope everyone had a good holidays...and looking forward to being on here more now that the chances of real winter hitting us are getting better.


----------



## dieselss

Lmao....at this rate ain't gunna be empty coffee containers...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1407968 said:


> Lmao....at this rate ain't gunna be empty coffee containers...


:laughing::laughing: GOOD !!!!......I Think ?:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

Ohare, midway, what's the official location?

I could get snow at the border while the south siders see nothing.


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1407971 said:


> :laughing::laughing: GOOD !!!!......I Think ?:laughing:


well kinda,,,empty coffe containers would = alotta time plowing early in the am. but empty cardboard would = alotta off time lol
so go figure which would be better


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HMMMMM!  Don't Know Pic Your POISON CAFFINE OR BUZZZZZZZZZZ:laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1408031 said:


> HMMMMM!  Don't Know Pic Your POISON CAFFINE OR BUZZZZZZZZZZ:laughing:


*Whats the update Dmac?????

U up & walking around?

Any complications?*

Can u do a round house to a smarta$$ yet?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1408041 said:


> *Whats the update Dmac?????
> 
> U up & walking around?
> 
> Any complications?*
> 
> Can u do a round house to a smarta$$ yet?


Doin good AJ .Up and walkin around but no round houses as of yet LOL

Yeah was at the Doc last week and got some stuff goin on with my knee and left foot for what ever reason not sure ,so goin to see a Pediatrist next week??? So who KNOWS

Lost 28 lbs since hospital and intend on loosin more.So all is good i guess


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1408058 said:


> Doin good AJ .Up and walkin around but no round houses as of yet LOL
> 
> Yeah was at the Doc last week and got some stuff goin on with my knee and left foot for what ever reason not sure ,so goin to see a Pediatrist next week??? So who KNOWS
> 
> Lost 28 lbs since hospital and intend on loosin more.So all is good i guess


Knee and left foot problem stems from trying to compensate for the pain from the hips.

They will get you back to straight up.

My son had the same problem from his broken femurs.
Now his back is out of whack from trying to baby 1 pain to the next.

You will be back to normal soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ 502

Alaska gets pounded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://news.yahoo.com/alaska-town-tries-dig-huge-snow-dump-232753203.html


----------



## Spucel

I think we are gonna push some snow on Thursday!


----------



## buildinon

Spucel;1408269 said:


> I think we are gonna push some snow on Thursday!


I would almost put money on it. From what I have been reading and for once all of the diffrent guessers have been agreeing we will see something from this. But they are not agreeing on how much. I want to see what olddogg has to say first. He seems to be a bit more accurate than them. Truely believe he missed his calling.


----------



## erkoehler

Good Morning!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good? Ok fine, good morning!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's good morning. It's below 32

I wouldnt look until tonight. I'll be on the road most of the day. Picking up a 40 foot TT trailer out west


----------



## SnowMatt13

This early the only totals I have been hearing are in the 1 or 2 inch range. So may may double our snowfall this year.....
At least it will be something to push.....finally.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Below 32? It should be below 15!


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1408299 said:


> It's good morning. It's below 32
> 
> I wouldnt look until tonight. I'll be on the road most of the day. Picking up a 40 foot TT trailer out west


What's your yearly mileage average? Seems like your always driving around.


----------



## highhog1

erkoehler;1407995 said:


> Ohare, midway, what's the official location?
> 
> I could get snow at the border while the south siders see nothing.


How about midway? I never thought i would say this but i hope i lose this bet! Come on snow, I think I threw my back out doing that stupid snow dance.lol


----------



## dlcs

SnowMatt13;1408358 said:


> This early the only totals I have been hearing are in the 1 or 2 inch range. So may may double our snowfall this year.....
> At least it will be something to push.....finally.


Man I hope so but it doesn't look good for the northwest part of Illinois.


----------



## the new boss 92

dlcs;1408437 said:


> Man I hope so but it doesn't look good for the northwest part of Illinois.


:realmad:time to keep


----------



## the new boss 92

Mark13;1408364 said:


> What's your yearly mileage average? Seems like your always driving around.


id say about 40k, then trades his truck off cause it's high millage!


----------



## GMC99

According to Johndee it looks like its going to go north, hes saying a trace here..... :realmad:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

GMC99;1408518 said:


> According to Johndee it looks like its going to go north, hes saying a trace here..... :realmad:


That's a shock! I don't worry about snow anymore. If it snows, I will go out and plow. Im not going to even look at the forecast and hope. Its pointless.


----------



## ERWbuilders

SullivanSeptic;1408530 said:


> That's a shock! I don't worry about snow anymore. If it snows, I will go out and plow. Im not going to even look at the forecast and hope. Its pointless.


I feel the same way....i got my fix of plowing....moving stuff around in the driveway with the plow...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I am doing my part to make it snow. Brought skid home from one of my sites. Figured I would do a little work to it. I have a few odds and ends to do to it. So no machine at one of my farthest sites. Its gotta snow! Right? Right?


----------



## d&r

SullivanSeptic;1408724 said:


> I am doing my part to make it snow. Brought skid home from one of my sites. Figured I would do a little work to it. I have a few odds and ends to do to it. So no machine at one of my farthest sites. Its gotta snow! Right? Right?


Only if murphy was paying attention.


----------



## Midwest Pond

great move Sullivan..... only bad things could happen just leaving it out there anyway


----------



## SullivanSeptic

d&r;1408731 said:


> Only if murphy was paying attention.


You have no idea how true and comical that is!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What site is that at.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;1408738 said:


> What site is that at.


None of your business! lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well what complex is that in the back ground


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That lot is in Romeoville


----------



## ERWbuilders

Midwest....i have so many ideas going through my head and im putting on paper....in a few days if you have some freetime im going to have to come back and go over everything with you so you can pick the design you like. Im excited and cant wait to start this!!!


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone want a set of black 18x9 XD Hoss wheels? Would like to trade for something chrome to run next spring. 8x6.5 bolt pattern fits chevy and dodge


----------



## dieselss

To bad its only a new Holland.  would look better if it was a kitty


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have a new holland, bobcat and caterpillar. My cat is by far the better built machine


----------



## Builder630

OK boys and girls.. a bit off topic but has anyone dealt with MR. Transmission in Bolingbrook? Last week I took my truck there with shifting problems on my Turbo 400. "Rebuilt" for $865 and less than a week later it isnt shifting correctly once warmed up. Took it back in today and waiting to see what they say.


----------



## dieselss

Just messing sully....we got kitty's and mustangs.....thank God no bobs. Nightmare to work on. Nice truck pulling it tho


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I hate my bobcat T300. Visibility is horrible and Bobcat dealer is horrible. The truck was just washed, so it looks decent. But it will still pull a house down. Especially with the race tuner!


----------



## dieselss

One is at our suppliers shop for the parking brakes......Jesus......never in a million years would I want to mess with that! Talk about a nightmare. I hate cats prices. But love our dealer support. Mustang aint to bad either.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

40 feet of fun......anyways whats shakin......what have we heard......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1408364 said:


> What's your yearly mileage average? Seems like your always driving around.





the new boss 92;1408444 said:


> id say about 40k, then trades his truck off cause it's high millage!


40,000 to 45,000 is a fair number. I drive alot, its a 90 miles each around trip to work. I try and break up the miles, sometimes I will drive the company truck home. Its a 2011 with 26000.

Our new F250 should here Friday and the F 450 by the end of the month....


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1408900 said:


> 40 feet of fun......anyways whats shakin......what have we heard......


You tell us, your officially our new weatherman


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1408917 said:


> You tell us, your officially our new weatherman


Nice, I haven't looked, too many disappointments lately.

I walked into work late this afternoon and my boss says to me....I guess you won't be in on Thursday, I asked if I was laid-off for a day. He said no, its going to snow 3-6 inch's:laughing:....something he heard on wgn ( radio maybe )

Anyways, its dinner time, I will check back later.


----------



## dlcs

Maybe a few fluries or snow showers Thurs. morning and thats it, just a big maybe. Well at least thats here in northwest Illinois and nothign in sight for 10 days.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

3-6" Thats pretty funny. Not a chance!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dinner in a few( god knows what shes burnin), I did a quick check of some crap......

wgn weather blog


January 8, 2012 9:29 PM By Meteorologist Richard Koeneman

Weather-hardened Midwesterners understand that a characteristic of the region's tempestuous winter climate is abrupt and occasionally unpleasant weather changes. The winter thus far has been surprisingly deficient in that regard. We've all taken notice of the unusual dominance of mild temperatures and relatively storm-free weather that the winter has offered us thus far, but that's about to change.

A major weather pattern change is in the works: The week will start mild and finish cold, and the mid-week transition is to prove interesting. Chicago's temperatures shoot into the 50s on Tuesday, just before the arrival of a strong surge of arctic air on Wednesday. Some forecast information suggests the possibility of 3-6 inches of snow across the area late Wednesday into Thursday. Arctic air that arrives in strength Thursday will dominate area weather through the weekend. 

Categories: EXPLAINER,RICHARD KOENEMAN



ok I will have to peek now.....food first


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1408941 said:


> Dinner in a few( god knows what shes burnin), I did a quick check of some crap......
> 
> wgn weather blog
> 
> January 8, 2012 9:29 PM By Meteorologist Richard Koeneman
> 
> Weather-hardened Midwesterners understand that a characteristic of the region's tempestuous winter climate is abrupt and occasionally unpleasant weather changes. The winter thus far has been surprisingly deficient in that regard. We've all taken notice of the unusual dominance of mild temperatures and relatively storm-free weather that the winter has offered us thus far, but that's about to change.
> 
> A major weather pattern change is in the works: The week will start mild and finish cold, and the mid-week transition is to prove interesting. Chicago's temperatures shoot into the 50s on Tuesday, just before the arrival of a strong surge of arctic air on Wednesday. Some forecast information suggests the possibility of 3-6 inches of snow across the area late Wednesday into Thursday. Arctic air that arrives in strength Thursday will dominate area weather through the weekend.
> 
> Categories: EXPLAINER,RICHARD KOENEMAN
> 
> ok I will have to peek now.....food first


Ramsey said an inch or two possible in spots.... That was at noon today


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ramsey??? Seriously? He's horrible. Not that any of them are good


----------



## GMC99

SullivanSeptic;1408950 said:


> Ramsey??? Seriously? He's horrible. Not that any of them are good


Believe me I know hes a stroke...... Youd think the wgn guys would share info with each other


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I have to go to Georgia the first week in Feb so it should snow for you guys while I'm gone.


----------



## dlcs

SullivanSeptic;1408950 said:


> Ramsey??? Seriously? He's horrible. Not that any of them are good


No kidding.....I listen to ass clown the other night. I wanted to poke my ear drums out with a pencil. He is getting to be like Tom Skillings little buddy Terry Swails. We got him here on a local channel, everyone thinks he so dam great cause he writes weather books about his and Skillings tornado chasing vacations out west. I like a weather man who goes out on a limb and predicts the weather. Also one who realizes not everyone hates snow and that some need it to work. Sorry off my soap box now.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree about Ramsey. I can't even watch him. Sad that he backs up Skilling. Anyways, after the cold front passes there does look to be some snow developing early Thursday morning. It will be across the whole area. It is still a couple days out and this year it seems to change daily. Pat will post more later, but as of now I'd say an inch or less. Who knows, tomorrow I might agree with Ramsey and say 1-2!


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1408970 said:


> I agree about Ramsey. I can't even watch him. Sad that he backs up Skilling. Anyways, after the cold front passes there does look to be some snow developing early Thursday morning. It will be across the whole area. It is still a couple days out and this year it seems to change daily. Pat will post more later, but as of now I'd say an inch or less. Who knows, tomorrow I might agree with Ramsey and say 1-2!


All of northern Illinois from west to east or just the Chicago land area?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have nothing good to report, it's all in the timing....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Chicagoland area.


----------



## GMC99

So this is about right then? This sucks!


----------



## dlcs

I only need a lousy inch to plow? LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1409021 said:


> I only need a lousy inch to plow? LOL


some models have a clipper over the weekend


----------



## dlcs

Why can't these forcast change the day before for the good? Why does it always change the day before for the bad? LOL


----------



## Dissociative

ANYONE GOT A 8' MAT FOR A TRUCK?...just need a rubber mat for the bed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dissociative;1409030 said:


> ANYONE GOT A 8' MAT FOR A TRUCK?...just need a rubber mat for the bed.


I havent had a 8 foot bed in 12 years


----------



## Dissociative

me neither....but my second truck is an 8'.....well its been since 2002 since i had a 8


----------



## dlcs

I just gave one away, alomst brand new.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1409016 said:


> So this is about right then? This sucks!


I think North Central Indiana and South Western Michigan is going to get hammered again. I can't believe he is not picking that up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ron, u need 7 more post


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What? What are you talking about? Read the 7th post?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

6 to go......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Join Date: Dec 2009
Location: Chicago Southwest Suburbs
Posts: 1,994


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ok. Thanks Pat. I'm glad? I mean confused?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Oh, now I see. I can't see that from my phone. Not getting to it tonight. Time to lay down!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Join Date: Dec 2009
Location: Chicago Southwest Suburbs
Posts: 1,995 


4 more and u will be immortalize


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good night.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

come, 3 more....


----------



## erkoehler

Oh, the suspense! Hopefully he says something profound!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1409027 said:


> Why can't these forcast change the day before for the good? Why does it always change the day before for the bad? LOL


Kind of feels like this:


----------



## SnowMatt13

Maybe a speech? The list of people to thank will be long....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Builder630;1408826 said:


> OK boys and girls.. a bit off topic but has anyone dealt with MR. Transmission in Bolingbrook? Last week I took my truck there with shifting problems on my Turbo 400. "Rebuilt" for $865 and less than a week later it isnt shifting correctly once warmed up. Took it back in today and waiting to see what they say.


HEY Build
Dont know where in chi town you are ? But my Buddy is Turbo Terry off 63rd oakpark .He's been doin trannys since i was street racin and this guy know his stuff..

773 586-1065 terry 63 rd OAK PARK


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Come on Pat. I just want to sleep. How many more?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Lol..........


----------



## Builder630

DIRISHMAN;1409126 said:


> HEY Build
> Dont know where in chi town you are ? But my Buddy is Turbo Terry off 63rd oakpark .He's been doin trannys since i was street racin and this guy know his stuff..
> 
> 773 586-1065 terry 63 rd OAK PARK


I wish I knew that before I went to mr. Transmission


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I think you have to buy beer now. It says that when you sign up here. If you hit 2000, and your 10 feet tall, you have to buy first 5 rounds


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If you ever come out, I'll buy you a few! How many more?


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1409157 said:


> If you ever come out, I'll buy you a few! How many more?


Your done! Wooo Hooooo!


----------



## buildinon

dlcs;1409021 said:


> I only need a lousy inch to plow? LOL


How do you know what my wife deals with?:laughing:

As a trucker stops for a red light, a blonde catches up. 
She jumps out of her car, runs up to his truck, and knocks on the door. 
The trucker lowers the window, and she says "Hi, my name is Heather and you are losing some of your load." 
The trucker ignores her and proceeds down the street. 
When the truck stops for another red light, the girl catches up again. 
She jumps out of her car, runs up and knocks on the door. 
Again, the trucker lowers the window. 
As if they've never spoken, the blonde says brightly, "Hi my name is Heather, and you are losing some of your load!" 
Shaking his head, the trucker ignores her again and continues down the street. 
At the third red light, the same thing happens again. 
All out of breath, the blonde gets out of her car, runs up, knocks on the truck door. The trucker rolls down the window. 
Again she says "Hi, my name is Heather, and you are losing some of your load!" 
When the light turns green the trucker revs up and races to the next light. 
When he stops this time, he hurriedly gets out of the truck, and runs back to the blonde. 
He knocks on her window, and after she lowers it, he says... 
"Hi, my name is Kevin,
it's winter in Central Maine
and I'm driving the 
SALT TRUCK!"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

One hundred seventy nine


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That is a true classic Buildinon.

Thanks GMC, cause I don't know what Pat is smoking!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It was hard to read on the phone....


Ron, 178 to go


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

178? With the lack of snow this winter, that will take a while. Good night everybody!


----------



## ultimate plow

Bulls win again


----------



## dlcs

Lmao, Good one!



buildinon;1409163 said:


> How do you know what my wife deals with?:laughing:
> 
> As a trucker stops for a red light, a blonde catches up.
> She jumps out of her car, runs up to his truck, and knocks on the door.
> The trucker lowers the window, and she says "Hi, my name is Heather and you are losing some of your load."
> The trucker ignores her and proceeds down the street.
> When the truck stops for another red light, the girl catches up again.
> She jumps out of her car, runs up and knocks on the door.
> Again, the trucker lowers the window.
> As if they've never spoken, the blonde says brightly, "Hi my name is Heather, and you are losing some of your load!"
> Shaking his head, the trucker ignores her again and continues down the street.
> At the third red light, the same thing happens again.
> All out of breath, the blonde gets out of her car, runs up, knocks on the truck door. The trucker rolls down the window.
> Again she says "Hi, my name is Heather, and you are losing some of your load!"
> When the light turns green the trucker revs up and races to the next light.
> When he stops this time, he hurriedly gets out of the truck, and runs back to the blonde.
> He knocks on her window, and after she lowers it, he says...
> "Hi, my name is Kevin,
> it's winter in Central Maine
> and I'm driving the
> SALT TRUCK!"


----------



## dlcs

Interesting site posted by one of the local Wx guys. Talks about the pattern change. http://www.wxrisk.com/category/hardcore-weather-analysis/


----------



## erkoehler

Good Morning!

Boat Show setup, day #2!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good morning!


----------



## brianbrich1

Nws says first significant snow fall possible thur evening with adviaories???


----------



## brianbrich1

Good morning time to make the coffea...oh wait on my second cup already


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The last runs shows a better chance


----------



## erkoehler

The boat show never fails for snow!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

A lot can change still. We know that this year. I will say, if your not ready, get ready. If it stays on this route, were all out Thursday!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's all is the timing still


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Don't tell silly


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Damn auto right on this iPhone ..... Sully


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We knew who you meant. He has been called a lot worse than Silly!


----------



## highhog1

erkoehler;1409415 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Boat Show setup, day #2!


Good morning, is this the boat and RV show at mccormick place or bass pro shops?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1409442 said:


> We knew who you meant. He has been called a lot worse than Silly!


Yeah, but only by you. I'm still thinking we might get a dusting. And that's a big maybe


----------



## SnowMatt13

I hope we at least get a salting, trucks collecting dust again....what a sad sight.


----------



## highhog1

I just heard on the radio that if we don't get 1.9 inches by jan 16. We set he record for chicago. So proud to have experianced it!


----------



## SnowMatt13

The current forecast calls for between 3 to just over 5 inches of snow across south central and southeast Wisconsin between late Wednesday night and Thursday night. See the accumulation map below. These amounts are highly dependant on the final evolution and track of the storm system. In addition, brisk northwest winds of 15 to 20 mph Thursday and Thursday night could lead to drifting snow. 



The next image shows the general timing of the snowfall across southern Wisconsin.



One thing looks for certain, colder air will be pouring into the Upper Midwest for the latter half of the week. This is quite a change from the last few days. The graph below shows where we've been with high temperatures since the 5th of January, and where the forecast takes us through the 16th of January.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Images didn't copy but they are talking light snow through Thurs eve.


----------



## tls22

Happy new year guys.....looks like a little event coming ur way....im liking 1-2 and perhaps advisory level amounts near the wi/il line. The euro last night came with .50 of liquid for the metro area....but i will wait for tonight until i buy that.....take what u guys can get in this horrible pattern....



text or call for updates.....later guys


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Thanks Tim. Good too hear from you


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1409493 said:


> Happy new year guys.....looks like a little event coming ur way....im liking 1-2 and perhaps advisory level amounts near the wi/il line. The euro last night came with .50 of liquid for the metro area....but i will wait for tonight until i buy that.....take what u guys can get in this horrible pattern....
> 
> text or call for updates.....later guys


What's up Tim? Its nice to have some weather for you to come in here and talk about. I don't want to talk about amounts yet, as its way to early and it changes way to much this year. If I had to bet, I'd say 1-3 in my area. Keep in touch bud and thanks!


----------



## stroker79

A way bit off topic. I could use a favor! My daughter has a pic on parents.com to be voted on. I'm #127 and would like to win it! If you don't mind, please click the link and vote for her. It's easy takes a few seconds. They don't farm for info or anything like that. I would greatly appreciate it!!

http://photos.parents.com/category/vote/photo/1174781?esrc=nwphotofaves3


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just did it Doug. Also, thank the lord she don't look like you! Good luck!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK Guys First of all i guess good morning??? Not sure
Next of all I know it's only the nit wit on 9 But i also saw on the weather channel they are both noow say looks like this system will produce 2-3-4--5 plus inches of snow ???????

SNOW DANCE???????:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1409154 said:


> I think you have to buy beer now. It says that when you sign up here. If you hit 2000, and your 10 feet tall, you have to buy first 5 rounds


HEY HEY HEY SULLY:laughing: FIRST OF ALL HE HAS ALL READY BOUGHT THE ROUNDS......ME-----RUSS-----BRIAN-----CAN ALL VOUCH FOR THAT .............YOU JUST GOTTA SHOW UP ......ONCE IN AWHILE:laughing:


----------



## GMC99

how nice it would be!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I know I know. I'll try next time


----------



## Midwest Pond

I would hook up my plow to test it out and drive around, but if I do and it doesn't snow, I will somehow feel responsible

.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

just blame it on sullly. Lmao


----------



## snowguys

lets hope there not all wrong


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wow no post in 3 hrs?.....

anyone have a machine in the naperville area they want to put to work??


----------



## d&r

Midwest Pond;1409625 said:


> I would hook up my plow to test it out and drive around, but if I do and it doesn't snow, I will somehow feel responsible
> 
> .


I know the feeling today would be a nice day to load bags of salt and snow throwers in the trucks but Murphy might be watching.....Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey hey whatya say.this system aint going away


----------



## d&r

1olddogtwo;1409740 said:


> wow no post in 3 hrs?.....
> 
> anyone have a machine in the naperville area they want to put to work??


Where abouts in Naperville? What do you need?


----------



## Bird21

*Wgn Rules!!!*

Slippery!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brianbrich1

Old dogg whag kind a machine u looking for skid or loader


----------



## buildinon

I told my Shop manager no matter what we are not and I repeat no matter what loading a single truck or sending a single truck out until there is atleast a 1/2" on the ground this time as I am not going to cross Murphy this time Hopefully the guessers can pull this one off and do their jobs right so that everyone can get payup and we can all go grab a  until then I am not even doing the snow dance I am going about my day as the snow dance atleast for me has been broken this year


----------



## 1olddogtwo

skid for the rest of the season


----------



## dieselss

Slippery. No one checked that before it went out?? To funny


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Arctic will supply the box


----------



## tugboat

*Bird 21 Nice Map*

Thats great, lmao:laughing:


----------



## snowguys

hey olddog off topic question do they pay per hour or per push


----------



## brianbrich1

Pat pm hr rate and location in naperville


----------



## SnowMatt13

Hope this event pans out. Still too far away.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1409773 said:


> hey olddog off topic question do they pay per hour or per push


by the minute with 3 hour call out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1409776 said:


> Pat pm hr rate and location in naperville


I don't have that info, its in another foremens area. I will txt the contact info.


----------



## brianbrich1

Ok thanks...


----------



## stroker79

Pushin 2 Please;1409536 said:


> Just did it Doug. Also, thank the lord she don't look like you! Good luck!


Thanks!!! And no joke right!?

Now let it snow so i can drive like an idiot on the roads lol.


----------



## Dissociative

stroker79;1409810 said:


> Now let it snow so i can drive like an idiot on the roads lol.


pretty sure you git that covered snow or not Doug...:laughing:

.BTW...thanks for the call back the other day........NOT...(left 2 messages) ...the mechanic at your work said he knew all you guys with the tiny tool boxes up front...he works in the back with the REAL tools...i was gonna ask you to eyeball the Snap on i bought but it turned out to be a HELLUVA deal....paid less than half what i should have for a nice huge bottom box.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Looking to hire one more person. If you're interested please email me. Thanks!

[email protected]

Mike


----------



## Spucel

Hooked up the plow, salter is greased and ready, lights are good, bibs and coat are sitting in the back seat........:yow!:


----------



## dlcs

Spucel;1409938 said:


> Hooked up the plow, salter is greased and ready, lights are good, bibs and coat are sitting in the back seat........:yow!:


...and you just jinxed the whole storm.:realmad:


----------



## Spucel

dlcs;1409943 said:


> ...and you just jinxed the whole storm.:realmad:


I had no choice....I have to work at the firehouse tomorrow so I had to get the truck ready for the other guy to drive. No worries...its gonna snow.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Dissociative;1409823 said:


> pretty sure you git that covered snow or not Doug...:laughing:
> 
> .BTW...thanks for the call back the other day........NOT...(left 2 messages) ...the mechanic at your work said he knew all you guys with the tiny tool boxes up front...he works in the back with the REAL tools...i was gonna ask you to eyeball the Snap on i bought but it turned out to be a HELLUVA deal....paid less than half what i should have for a nice huge bottom box.


Yea...what happened over the weekend...i was ready to haul ass at a phone call but.....


----------



## GMC99

If this one bombs out, Im driving my truck right threw the front door of the NWS office! Look for me on the news!


----------



## ERWbuilders

GMC99;1409996 said:


> If this one bombs out, Im driving my truck right threw the front door of the NWS office! Look for me on the news!


Ill be right next to ya,:salute:


----------



## Midwest Pond

plow not releasing down with any speed....... very slow going down..... side to side is fine, up is fine.... down is dragging....

any suggestions?

.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

If its under 6" I'm just going to throw some salt


----------



## ERWbuilders

Midwest Pond;1410009 said:


> plow not releasing down with any speed....... very slow going down..... side to side is fine, up is fine.... down is dragging....
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> .


Adjust the cable at the valve body...i had the same problem with my conventional


----------



## GMC99

Midwest Pond;1410009 said:


> plow not releasing down with any speed....... very slow going down..... side to side is fine, up is fine.... down is dragging....
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> .


Not sure if the older plows have it, did you try adjusting the quill?


----------



## Midwest Pond

im in there now..... ty....



all good....... ty guys.......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Problem is there is probely alot of others to follow if that does happen.It will be kinda like a Parade of truck flyin off the deep end.

But I have no Doubt it will SNOW!!!!! Because EK is at the BOAT SHOW :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The NWS just came out and said it cigarette dust on the model screen and they regret posting a snow alert.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1410029 said:


> the nws just came out and said it cigarette dust on the model screen and they regret posting a snow alert.


I knew it! (Said in the voice of a Chris Farley from Tommy Boy)


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1410029 said:


> The NWS just came out and said it cigarette dust on the model screen and they regret posting a snow alert.


Dont mess with me! LOL


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1410019 said:


> Problem is there is probely alot of others to follow if that does happen.It will be kinda like a Parade of truck flyin off the deep end.


Would it be a bad thing if instead of a BWW night or whatever...have a get together with as many plow trucks as possible and picket and egg the NWS? lol


----------



## GMC99

ERWbuilders;1410041 said:


> Would it be a bad thing if instead of a BWW night or whatever...have a get together with as many plow trucks as possible and picket and egg the NWS? lol


Im thinking more like rocket launchers, and grenades... Ive got a couple front end loaders at my disposal as well....

Those little pencil pushers wouldnt know what to do, toyota prius demolition derby anyone??


----------



## ERWbuilders

Good thinkin! Im all in! If this is system is a wash.....wholy shyt...i dont know how crazy im going to go.....i think i need to write my yearly letter to the NWS...im suprised i havnt gotten arrested for harrasment yet lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heck with that i say we all go over to the local news places and circle the station till the little bald head F!#@#$%^& come out and strap em to t front of the plows and show whatr real storm CHASIN IS at about 100 mph down 94 s during rush hour........................


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1410054 said:


> Heck with that i say we all go over to the local news places and circle the station till the little bald head F!#@#$%^& come out and strap em to t front of the plows and show whatr real storm CHASIN IS at about 100 mph down 94 s during rush hour........................


hahahaha even better!


----------



## Mark13

GMC99;1409996 said:


> If this one bombs out, Im driving my truck right threw the front door of the NWS office! Look for me on the news!


"So we crashed the gate doin 98
I said let them truckers roll,
Ten-Four."


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1410054 said:


> Heck with that i say we all go over to the local news places and circle the station till the little bald head F!#@#$%^& come out and strap em to t front of the plows and show whatr real storm CHASIN IS at about 100 mph down 94 s during rush hour........................


hahahahah!!! Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This has really put me between a rock and a hard place. I was not saying much last night cause I thought it was just a bad run. I didnt want to give out bad info at the time. My gut has been telling me for 10 days it was going to be a plowable event.

With the exception of some nobody at WGN posting that 3 to 6 line, I had no sound board to reflex's my thoughts against. I've remain in the shadow's for most of the day, sitting back, viping u might say. I must say, this will be the blizzard of Jan 12th 2012. Its been coming together all day. I assuming the NWS will issue something soon.

If we can tap more of the southern moisture, the better off.... I think a soild 3 along 80 and 6 along IL/WI is very doable. My guess may go up tomorrow. If the ground was colder, it would be 4 to 8.


----------



## dieselss

If we can tap more of the southern moisture, the better off.... I think a soild 3 along 80 and 6 along IL/WI is very doable. My guess may go up tomorrow. If the ground was colder, it would be 4 to 8. 
.....what about us southerns old???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

you mean "you wanders?....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

where in NW are you?


----------



## ERWbuilders

Inaccuweather says 3.2 inches..im thinking more like 1.2 inches....im plowing anyway screw it 
I WANNA PLOW.....


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1410083 said:


> This has really put me between a rock and a hard place. I was not saying much last night cause I thought it was just a bad run. I didnt want to give out bad info at the time. My gut has been telling me for 10 days it was going to be a plowable event.
> 
> With the exception of some nobody at WGN posting that 3 to 6 line, I had no sound board to reflex's my thoughts against. I've remain in the shadow's for most of the day, sitting back, viping u might say. I must say, this will be the blizzard of Jan 12th 2012. Its been coming together all day. I assuming the NWS will issue something soon.
> 
> If we can tap more of the southern moisture, the better off.... I think a soild 3 along 80 and 6 along IL/WI is very doable. My guess may go up tomorrow. If the ground was colder, it would be 4 to 8.


So if it taps more southern moisture, what are we looking at??


----------



## dieselss

Right down the street from r&r. Highland


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We in the same boat, Im mostly along 80 plowing and what not.


----------



## crazyskier537

Crap I have to install my strobes tommarow before all this breaks loose. I guess it'll be nice weather tho haha 50 and sunny!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

crazyskier537;1410127 said:


> Crap I have to install my strobes tommarow before all this breaks loose. I guess it'll be nice weather tho haha 50 and sunny!


on your snow blower?


----------



## dlcs

Mark13;1410061 said:


> "So we crashed the gate doin 98
> I said let them truckers roll,
> Ten-Four."


LMAO,,,... You Pig Pen or the Rubber Duck?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Did anyone see Ramsey on wgn at 5:00? His storm cast showed the snow starting at 6am FRIDAY? What a joke!


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1410083 said:


> This has really put me between a rock and a hard place. I was not saying much last night cause I thought it was just a bad run. I didnt want to give out bad info at the time. My gut has been telling me for 10 days it was going to be a plowable event.
> 
> With the exception of some nobody at WGN posting that 3 to 6 line, I had no sound board to reflex's my thoughts against. I've remain in the shadow's for most of the day, sitting back, viping u might say. I must say, this will be the blizzard of Jan 12th 2012. Its been coming together all day. I assuming the NWS will issue something soon.
> 
> If we can tap more of the southern moisture, the better off.... I think a soild 3 along 80 and 6 along IL/WI is very doable. My guess may go up tomorrow. If the ground was colder, it would be 4 to 8.


Molien is saying at leat 2" in western Illinois but can't rule out 3-5", if everything comes together.


----------



## dlcs

SullivanSeptic;1410157 said:


> Did anyone see Ramsey on wgn at 5:00? His storm cast showed the snow starting at 6am FRIDAY? What a joke!


Isn't that another clipper comign through? Our local says possible another event over the weekend but its not in the actual forcast yet. Then they have us in snow for 4 or 5 days next week. I'll take it.


----------



## dlcs

Its also going to be a day time snow, which is better for me. payup


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dlcs;1410162 said:


> Isn't that another clipper comign through? Our local says possible another event over the weekend but its not in the actual forcast yet. Then they have us in snow for 4 or 5 days next week. I'll take it.


No. He has Thursday storm on Friday. He obviously had the day in the computer model wrong. But it's funny how bad he is


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He might be close. It might not start till between 3 and 6am.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Dennis. I got your message. I'll call you in the AM. Thanks.


----------



## Midwest Pond

according to Ramsey on 9.... he was saying a warm up in the 40's by next week again


our event starts around 5am


----------



## dlcs

SullivanSeptic;1410166 said:


> No. He has Thursday storm on Friday. He obviously had the day in the computer model wrong. But it's funny how bad he is


I can't stand him. He sucks.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1410183 said:


> according to Ramsey on 9.... he was saying a warm up in the 40's by next week again
> 
> Brief warm up on Monday, into the or upper 30's. Than upper 20's again. I won't even watch Ramsey. Its a waste of time!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1410168 said:


> He might be close. It might not start till between 3 and 6am.


Thursday! Oh what fun.


----------



## crazyskier537

1olddogtwo;1410130 said:


> on your snow blower?


Haha no, on my truck lol. I haven't updated my sig since last year tho, so it's all good. I got some Grille lights and a dash light (suction cup mount) last year from a friend that didn't want them. Even though I don't have a plow yet, I figured I might as well install everything while it's still warm and I have nothing to do. Six grille lights are going under my rear bumper, two of the bigger ones will go next to the license plate mount, which is higher up (i'm lifted) Dash light is for the front. When i'm stopped with my trailer on the side of a busy street, I figured i'll just throw on my hazards on, so i'm not going to get any hide aways. I'm not going to drive with anything on until I get a plow on the jeep (if I ever do). For now they're just going to be used while on the side of the roads.

Crossing my fingers for snow!!!


----------



## snowguys

I thought it was coming in wed night into thur is that wrong?


----------



## SnowMatt13

It was supposed to start "sometime after midnight"
Looks like sometime in the very early am hours of Thursday and last into Thursday night


----------



## crazyskier537

snowguys;1410240 said:


> I thought it was coming in wed night into thur is that wrong?


No, pretty sure that's right. I've read rain and snow Wednesday Evening, and all snow by early morning Thursday.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes. Its Thursday


----------



## ERWbuilders

Snow must be coming...all the idiots are posting ads on craigslist for snow contractors....minimum wage in your own truck and 1099 plus full insurance and work comp....how can people live with themselves?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Gotta love Craigslist


----------



## ERWbuilders

Craigslist = Pathetic and sad society........Once a wonderful thing turned into the scumbag 3rd world country of internet Not just with cheap ass bastards but with the rapists and prostitute trafficing.....sickening anyway BLIZZARD DANCE!!!!!:redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1410176 said:


> Dennis. I got your message. I'll call you in the AM. Thanks.


Ok Mike thanks


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;1409823 said:


> pretty sure you git that covered snow or not Doug...:laughing:
> 
> .BTW...thanks for the call back the other day........NOT...(left 2 messages) ...the mechanic at your work said he knew all you guys with the tiny tool boxes up front...he works in the back with the REAL tools...i was gonna ask you to eyeball the Snap on i bought but it turned out to be a HELLUVA deal....paid less than half what i should have for a nice huge bottom box.


Sorry dude, I leave my house at 8:00 am and work till 10pm. We are very busy. And we have 1100 employees at the facility so when you call as ask if I know a guy selling a truck toolbox the answer is no lol. Yeah we like out plastic hammers and screwdrivers. They work great on all the ferraris, lambos, astons, maserattis, Mercedes and etc that we work on 

You should see the Mercedes s65 we got right now. v12 biturbo. It's sick.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

stroker79;1410368 said:


> Sorry dude, I leave my house at 8:00 am and work till 10pm. We are very busy. And we have 1100 employees at the facility so when you call as ask if I know a guy selling a truck toolbox the answer is no lol. Yeah we like out plastic hammers and screwdrivers. They work great on all the ferraris, lambos, astons, maserattis, Mercedes and etc that we work on
> 
> You should see the Mercedes s65 we got right now. v12 biturbo. It's sick.


Oh YA Screams like two [email protected]#$%^& gettin It


----------



## stroker79

DIRISHMAN;1410393 said:


> Oh YA Screams like two [email protected]#$%^& gettin It


Lol. Yep. With really loud mouths ha!


----------



## buildinon

This came directly from my buddy at the Romeoville NWS Office that I grew up with...about 10 minutes ago...He is doing the marine forecast right now on midnights but forwarded this to me from one of the other guys there....He hates winter


suppose it's only fitting that being the person who hates winter the most in our office, that I am stuck issuing the first winter storm watch of the year for us  Gino Izzi

WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY MORNING THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY MORNING THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING. 

* TIMING... SNOW WILL DEVELOP BY MIDDAY THURSDAY AND CONTINUE INTO FRIDAY MORNING. 

* ACCUMULATIONS... SNOWFALL TOTALS IN EXCESS OF 6 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE. 

* HAZARDS... IN ADDITION TO THE FALLING SNOW... WINDS WILL INCREASE TO 15 TO 25 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 35 MPH BY THURSDAY EVENING AND CONTINUE THROUGH THURSDAY NIGHT. THE STRONG WINDS WILL CAUSE CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW... ESPECIALLY IN OUTLYING AND OPEN AREAS. WIND CHILLS ARE ALSO FORECAST TO DROP TO NEAR ZERO. 

* IMPACTS... ACCUMULATING SNOW WILL LIKELY MAKE TRAVEL DIFFICULT FOR THE AFTERNOON COMMUTE THURSDAY... WITH TRAVEL CONDITIONS POSSIBLY BECOMING TREACHEROUS AND EVEN DANGEROUS IN OPEN AREAS THURSDAY NIGHT INTO EARLY FRIDAY MORNING.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

See, now that makes this a good morning!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's tapping the southern steam...... It will be phasing. Yea buddy

Its almost the same thing I thought would happen last week.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I love lots of fluffy snow and high winds. We'll be out through Friday morning. Its about time!


----------



## brianbrich1

Nothing like jumpin rigjt in...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe another clipper on Saturday or Saturday night. BRING IT!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1410505 said:


> Maybe another clipper on Saturday or Saturday night. BRING IT!


Could be a busy 7 days


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good. I did also see something brewing maybe for the Monday night time frame. Its fine with me.


----------



## erkoehler

BOAT SHOW!!!!

This is going to be a long week, I hope we don't see anything Saturday and Sunday, I need it to be busy those days.


----------



## dieselss

Thank you boat show!!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Stupid boat show should have been a month ago.


----------



## dieselss

Lol. No that would have been a Christmas present!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Better late than never....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1410541 said:


> Better late than never....


You don't know how many times I use to say that back in High School and my 1 year of college!:laughing:


----------



## Dissociative

Like I said Doug.....he told me he knew YOU....so I dunno...whatever....could have returned my call at least.


----------



## Dissociative

Erw...sorry...lots more issues on the job than expected so it was better not to man it up so crazy...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1410513 said:


> BOAT SHOW!!!!
> 
> This is going to be a long week, I hope we don't see anything Saturday and Sunday, I need it to be busy those days.


Don't you ever say you hope we don't see any snow. No matter what day or what you have going on. Other men have been shot for saying stupid things like that!


----------



## erkoehler

Ok, just cover the expense of the show.......then snow!


----------



## the new boss 92

i wake up to morning news: up to 8 inches possible? SOB that's better than waking up next to a girl after a long night of drinking!


----------



## mikeitu7

Well I am finally going to be able to scracth my pusher box and plow. Bought them new this year almost thinking about returning them. LOL


----------



## the new boss 92

anyone got a hook up on steal? im looking for steal mesh and some 1.5 half angle iron. im trying to quote a job to build a scrap hauling trailer for a guy.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

6.73 inches for Tinley and lansing. Lol. Then 14 out on Friday oh yea.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AHAHAHAHA .......................I Just turned on the old laptop and went to the site and started readin on here and seen what Buildinon posted and just as I look up on the TELLY I see the exact same thing being shown on a particular news program.

SEE JUST LISTEN TO PAT AND TLS AND THE HE!! ON ALL THE DUMB A$$ GUESSERS

now there showin SNOW TOTALS ......6 plus for all south subs......I think they were on here listen to PAT <RON >TLS??????

I TELL YA IT'S A ........CONSPERICY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Call gaby scrap in Chicago heights il. He is good guy with a lot of crap.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ron how long did it take for you to put on your wings.


----------



## highhog1

dieselss;1410522 said:


> Thank you boat show!!!!!!


I owe you 5 bucks. I know whenever I place a bet I lose! That is why I don't gamble.lol I wil buy you a beer after this event. What do you think?


----------



## highhog1

the new boss 92;1410600 said:


> anyone got a hook up on steal? im looking for steal mesh and some 1.5 half angle iron. im trying to quote a job to build a scrap hauling trailer for a guy.


How many feet of angle are you looking for? And mesh?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh Yah RON dont say i didnt tell ya we would start gettin our snow in JAN.......:laughing: and nobody beleived me when i said we were a Month Behind in the weather.............:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1410611 said:


> Ron how long did it take for you to put on your wings.


They took a good 4 or 5 hours. 


DIRISHMAN;1410616 said:


> Oh Yah RON dont say i didnt tell ya we would start gettin our snow in JAN.......:laughing: and nobody beleived me when i said we were a Month Behind in the weather.............:laughing:


Were more than a month behind. At least its here!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I kind of want to put some on today.


----------



## dieselss

If I'm not swamped fixing all the broken stuff after this event....then sure hog. I think a get together would be in order for all of us?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1410619 said:


> I kind of want to put some on today.


You know were to go. He has them in stock. He will install them too. I think it was 150 or 200 bucks for the install. Maybe more? Get me a few stickers if you go out there.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1410618 said:


> They took a good 4 or 5 hours.
> 
> Were more than a month behind. At least its here!


AGREED RON!!!!! SO after this Event...... think I can Get some APPLE PIE and you can get over here for some Cheese cake!!!!!:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What stickers do you want.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We might finally be on the right side of the lake this time......


The only worry I see at this point is the ground temps and any residual salt holding down the total amounts


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1410630 said:


> What stickers do you want.





1olddogtwo;1410637 said:


> We might finally be on the right side of the lake this time......
> I don't think the ground temp will be an issue.
> 
> The only worry I see at this point is the ground temps and any residual salt holding down the total amounts


Boss.....


----------



## clncut

Its great to see everyone's spirits up.....earlier in the week everyone was heads were down and now it looks like we all will make out on this event.....can't wait to try out my new MVP plus!!!


----------



## ajcoop20

anyone got any guess what the totals will be up closer to the boarder im up in rockford.


----------



## highhog1

clncut;1410649 said:


> Its great to see everyone's spirits up.....earlier in the week everyone was heads were down and now it looks like we all will make out on this event.....can't wait to try out my new MVP plus!!!


Me 2. Just bought one this year!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Aj where are you at.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ajcoop20;1410661 said:


> anyone got any guess what the totals will be up closer to the boarder im up in rockford.





R&R Yard Design;1410671 said:


> Aj where are you at.


funny....lol


----------



## snowguys

hahahahahah


----------



## ajcoop20

Rockford, north side


----------



## SnowMatt13

4-6 at the border, possibly higher amounts as you go East


----------



## SnowMatt13

Pavement temp at 31 right now. Will definately warm up as day goes, depends on how fast they cool before snow starts....


----------



## ajcoop20

when i saw snow in the forcast i pretty much did this..


----------



## ajcoop20

Then i was like


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You might see a god.6 to 8


----------



## dieselss

What you think for us r&r?


----------



## GMC99

ajcoop20;1410687 said:


> when i saw snow in the forcast i pretty much did this..


yes!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## natedawg77

*WOO HOO FINALLY!!!! BRING IT ON!!!*

Issued by The National Weather Service
Chicago, IL
Wed, Jan 11, 2012, 3:13 AM CST
Local Radar Map
Updated Jan 11, 2012, 10:15am CST
Weather in Motion® | Enlarge Map
Get WeatherReady

Prepare for Winter Storms
Keep Safe During the Storm
Driving in Snow & Ice
Are You at Risk For Winter Storms?
Get Live Traffic Reports

... WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY MORNING THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY MORNING THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING.

* TIMING... SNOW WILL DEVELOP BY MIDDAY THURSDAY AND CONTINUE INTO FRIDAY MORNING.

* ACCUMULATIONS... SNOWFALL TOTALS IN EXCESS OF 6 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE.

* HAZARDS... IN ADDITION TO THE FALLING SNOW... WINDS WILL INCREASE TO 15 TO 25 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 35 MPH BY THURSDAY EVENING AND CONTINUE THROUGH THURSDAY NIGHT. THE STRONG WINDS WILL CAUSE CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW... ESPECIALLY IN OUTLYING AND OPEN AREAS. WIND CHILLS ARE ALSO FORECAST TO DROP TO NEAR ZERO.

* IMPACTS... ACCUMULATING SNOW WILL LIKELY MAKE TRAVEL DIFFICULT FOR THE AFTERNOON COMMUTE THURSDAY... WITH TRAVEL CONDITIONS POSSIBLY BECOMING TREACHEROUS AND EVEN DANGEROUS IN OPEN AREAS THURSDAY NIGHT INTO EARLY FRIDAY MORNING.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOW... SLEET... OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1410700 said:


> What you think for us r&r?


Well get 3-6. Maybe a few spots of more!


----------



## dieselss

Cool. I'll be happy with anything over a 1". Can't do anything but salt that low. Would be nice to finally put the plow and lights on for the first time of the year !!


----------



## natedawg77

i hope it snows in FEET!!! I need the OT!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Feet? That's just not gonna happen. Maybe a half a foot!


----------



## natedawg77

guess that'll have to work


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

natedawg77;1410788 said:


> i hope it snows in FEET!!! I need the OT!!!!!


I like where your head is at on this one..... But I don't see that happening.


----------



## the new boss 92

highhog1;1410615 said:


> How many feet of angle are you looking for? And mesh?


the traiter is a 6.5x14. going weld up some 2ft sides, the back half on both side being able to open. 80 ft of angle, not sure on the mesh cause he said the gate mesh might need to be replaced. for the side's it would be 30ftx 2 ft.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks like it is going to track a little farther south than thought last night and this morning. Whooooo Hoooooo!


----------



## buildinon

A couple of Sub's I use have been calling since yesteday happy as pig's in slop. One even asked if he can come sleep in the shop with his truck tonight just so he can roll out as soon as we give the go ahead and to get away from the wife. I guess some people have been couped up to long. 
I know that I am newer to this site and don't really know most of you on a personal level but, with this being the first "true" event of the year BE SAFE OUT THERE:salute: as we all know people are crazy.
That being said, I hope all goes well for everyone and let the payup roll in so we can go get some


----------



## Spucel

natedawg77;1410788 said:


> i hope it snows in FEET!!! I need the OT!!!!!


That would be sweet!!



Pushin 2 Please;1410845 said:


> Looks like it is going to track a little farther south than thought last night and this morning. Whooooo Hoooooo!


Awesome....gonna be great to see.

Hoping for a slow night at the firehouse tonight since tomorrow will be a long day.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

has anyone ever worked for matt's lawncare out of highland indiana?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Spucel;1411002 said:


> That would be sweet!!
> 
> Awesome....gonna be great to see.
> 
> Hoping for a slow night at the fire house tonight since tomorrow will be a long day.


Just past the fire house. Saw your truck out there. I should have stopped and unhooked it to mess with you. Maybe next time!


----------



## d&r

It must be true, SNOW!!!! been seeing guys pulling out of Russo Supply with skids of salt and its almost 60 deg out...... surreal..... heavy stuff not supose to start till late morning. Currently ground temp on the sunny sides are about 48 deg. in the shade about 36. Its looking like accumulation may not happen till later tomorrow when the temps really start falling off.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Pavement temps will drop fast now that the sun has set. It will be close to 32 by am if not under.


----------



## d&r

SnowMatt13;1411048 said:


> Pavement temps will drop fast now that the sun has set. It will be close to 32 by am if not under.


As long as the air temp is below freezing, but its not suppose get near freezing until about 5am.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

By the time the system gets here, the temps will be in the middle 20's and the pavement will be plenty cold for the snow to stick too!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Noaa.gov . . . . .


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Joe Pesci thinks we will only get about two inches


----------



## SnowMatt13

Looking like a good 3-6 for us.


----------



## Spucel

New truck at the firehouse....ready for the snow!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe an inch or so Saturday night and even more Monday night!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Nice, good move with the poly.
Our FD has one too on their brush truck. They do the lot we salt for them.


----------



## clncut

Spucel;1411127 said:


> New truck at the firehouse....ready for the snow!!


Looks good. Nice to see another firefighter on here. Ill have to try and get a pick of our departments plow truck. Tomorrow is my shift but I'm not missing the first real snow of the season!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

"Maybe an inch or so Saturday night and even more Monday night!"

I hope so!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

clncut;1411146 said:


> Looks good. Nice to see another firefighter on here. Ill have to try and get a pick of our departments plow truck. Tomorrow is my shift but I'm not missing the first real snow of the season!!


OH YEAH NICE RIGS!!!!! My Houses we have 2 f350 with MVP's and back drags for front doors off the PAD .Our one house is a drive thru but to much EQUIPT to be movin so no drive thru.Gotta back everything in....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm taking tomorrow or friday off from work, anyone want to go to the boat show??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1411254 said:


> I'm taking tomorrow or friday off from work, anyone want to go to the boat show??


Sure count me in Pat


----------



## erkoehler

Holy boats, I'm exhausted!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1411271 said:


> Holy boats, I'm exhausted!


I hear ya. I hate it when I have to rub all my yachts with a diaper in the winter


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1411271 said:


> Holy boats, I'm exhausted!


Just think how your gonna feel after the snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/Loop/uppermissvly_loop.gif


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1410083 said:


> This has really put me between a rock and a hard place. I was not saying much last night cause I thought it was just a bad run. I didnt want to give out bad info at the time. My gut has been telling me for 10 days it was going to be a plowable event.
> 
> With the exception of some nobody at WGN posting that 3 to 6 line, I had no sound board to reflex's my thoughts against. I've remain in the shadow's for most of the day, sitting back, viping u might say. I must say, this will be the blizzard of Jan 12th 2012. Its been coming together all day. I assuming the NWS will issue something soon.
> 
> If we can tap more of the southern moisture, the better off.... I think a soild 3 along 80 and 6 along IL/WI is very doable. My guess may go up tomorrow. If the ground was colder, it would be 4 to 8.


yes, my numbers are going up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

eric just texted this to me


----------



## erkoehler

How those totals looking?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1411325 said:


> How those totals looking?


just got home and going over some data......I also want to say, R&R, dieselSS and Brian1 may end up with the most

The lower west side of the lake is prime for LES

the snow should start off as small flake and go larger as the day moves on.


----------



## dieselss

Whooooo. Hoooooo. I like the sound of that!!


----------



## Bird21

Olddog very nice work. John Dee's January 4th 5-10 was accurate as well. Kudos to you.


----------



## brianbrich1

Awesome let the snow fly..


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pat what are you thinking for Darien Woodridge area?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Can you guys tell me why the beer in the garage is not cold at all. And no its not in the refer


----------



## SnowMatt13

Let the no sleep anticipation begin.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1411353 said:


> Olddog very nice work. John Dee's January 4th 5-10 was accurate as well. Kudos to you.


This was a roller for me, I will admit I lost faith in it at one point. Some people think I don't like johndee, that's not the case. He's one of few weather links I my phone and hes on my favorite bar at home. I think we need to look at his forecast from his point of view and a pro snow guy


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell I'm taking down Xmas lights now. Thanks Ron for the pic. We got them on and they look killer


----------



## Bird21

Yep he can get a little pro snow alot of the time. Very impressed with your calls nonetheless.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

[]



Hambrick & Co.;1411397 said:


> Pat what are you thinking for Darien Woodridge area?


well I think one end of the parking lot may have a dusting, and the other side 14 inches and if you are to avg them out, 7

My current thinking from about 30 miles west of 355 will see solid 6 to 7 to the lake. Lake co/IL will see more as well the the southern tip



R&R Yard Design;1411399 said:


> Can you guys tell me why the beer in the garage is not cold at all. And no its not in the refer


it spring and been 50 for the last few days....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice lookin boats EK hope you guy sell some.Speakin of which do you guys sell them at the show? just wondering.

Well pat looks like you be able to scuff up the paint a little on the new one

Ron & Ryan Pat see ya guys around some where for some DD coffee 

TO ALL HAVE A GOOD NIGHT AND A MUCH BETTER TOMMOROW


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1411345 said:


> Whooooo. Hoooooo. I like the sound of that!!


I'm coming out your way then!!!! Be safe tomorrow. Hopefully ill get my fair share my way!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

my last revision......I see dry slot's over sully lots.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1411427 said:


> I'm coming out your way then!!!! Be safe tomorrow. Hopefully ill get my fair share my way!!


where do you drop the blade?


----------



## Spucel

1olddogtwo;1411418 said:


> []
> 
> well I think one end of the parking lot may have a dusting, and the other side 14 inches and if you are to avg them out, 7
> 
> My current thinking from about 30 miles west of 355 will see solid 6 to 7 to the lake. Lake co/IL will see more as well the the southern tip
> 
> it spring and been 50 for the last few days....


Sweet! :yow!:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1411415 said:


> Yep he can get a little pro snow alot of the time. Very impressed with your calls nonetheless.


Thank you.

I hope I'm really wrong and we get 12 plus


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1411432 said:


> where do you drop the blade?


Valparaiso ....Porter county In.


----------



## ajcoop20

old dog, whats your latest for the state line, (rockford)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1411432 said:


> where do you drop the blade?


on the ground in the snow:laughing: SORRY COULDN'T RESIST


----------



## 1olddogtwo

remenber, my point of view his state line west, we dont have many here from NW Indy so I dont pay much attn to my east. You and lower SW MI in the most money as always


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ajcoop20;1411452 said:


> old dog, whats your latest for the state line, (rockford)


I think most of us will see 6. I really would love to stay up to the next run and see what thats saying. It does come out until after midnight.

bed time, I still have to work for a bit in the am, I'm setting my clock for 4 am to check


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1411459 said:


> remenber, my point of view his state line west, we dont have many here from NW Indy so I dont pay much attn to my east. You and lower SW MI in the most money as always


I really appriciate your forecasts and look forward to reading on this forum. For future storms, if you have a free moment, maybe you could shed a little insights for us NWI guys. Thanks again!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

good night alll and stay safe see ya in the am


----------



## dieselss

Hey cln...not always fair, you guys get more than us always. And thanks for the updates old we appreciate the he!! Outta it !


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1411457 said:


> on the ground in the snow:laughing: SORRY COULDN'T RESIST


Are u sitting this one out?


----------



## erkoehler

Irish, yes our goal is to sell.

Obviously, everyone takes delivery at a later date. Mainly in the spring!


----------



## dlcs

Our local stations say this storm is increasing and could easily top the 6 inch mark in western illinois, may upgrade to winter storm warning soon.


----------



## mikeitu7

Finally gonna snow. Went to turn on one of the trucks noticed that it was leaking oil from the pan. Anyoine know someone who is resonable to replace an oil pan on a 1997 F350 
7.3 diesel?


----------



## road2damascus

Gave me some motivation to wire up a new mini bar. When It was ready to go I flipped the switch and then I heard some yelling from across the way: "Turn that thing off! Your going to bring snow". Just a neighbor rooting against the storm. 

Looks like up to 8" by me (Lake County) :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## SullivanSeptic

mikeitu7;1411525 said:


> Finally gonna snow. Went to turn on one of the trucks noticed that it was leaking oil from the pan. Anyoine know someone who is resonable to replace an oil pan on a 1997 F350
> 7.3 diesel?


Where you located? I got a good guy that's very reasonable


----------



## kevlars

I think you have to pull the motor to replace the pan. Not good news. Sorry to hear that. 

Kevlars


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You got to at least lift it up so the pan clears. Not a fun job at all


----------



## ajcoop20

our local guy, who is pretty good, and is a huge snow nerd is saying its gonna put down well more than 6 in the rockford area, he said its gonna keep building steam throughout the day tomarrow, and that we should see measurable snowfall thru 4am friday


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1411481 said:


> Are u sitting this one out?


Nope Im a goin full steam pat


----------



## 01PStroke

I'm so freakin excited for this storm...

Any of you guys still run CBs out there?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I got a cobra 29 in my Ford. But mostly for the loader guys and idot buds


----------



## mikeitu7

I am in palos area. The truck can be driven to the shop. Let me know where your guy is. Would like to get it going as it has a tailgate spreader and could really use it.


----------



## mikeitu7

There are some guys on YouTube that sell a shell that goes over the exsisting pan. They claim that it works but might as well do it right the first time and replace it.


----------



## kevlars

R&R Yard Design;1411628 said:


> I got a cobra 29 in my Ford. But mostly for the loader guys and idot buds


How far can you be away from each other and still communicate?

kevlars


----------



## buildinon

Well I went back on my word. I said that we weren't going to do anything until there was a 1/2" until there was something on the ground...but we got a call and were asked for pretreatment so I am heading in. Going to drop some salt now. Gotta love the early call in and a few extra tons dropped.


----------



## 01PStroke

R&R Yard Design;1411628 said:


> I got a cobra 29 in my Ford. But mostly for the loader guys and idot buds


Just bought a 29 LX myself. Interesting stuff on the air, I'll be scanning while out and about tomorrow


----------



## brianbrich1

The question is......who else wakes up in the middle of the night in anticipation like a 5 year old on christmas and then cant fall asleep again???....


----------



## RAW Details

This guy does the same **** and it drives the woman crazy!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good morning. Let's hope its a gooder day and night!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning Ron


----------



## erkoehler

Good morning


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Eric u see the big boat yard fire


----------



## brianbrich1

14 boats I thought I heard....gone


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well It might be a long Thursday I hate these long slow building events


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1411691 said:


> The question is......who else wakes up in the middle of the night in anticipation like a 5 year old on christmas and then cant fall asleep again???....


Sleep my friend


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1411729 said:


> Sleep my friend


Sleep? Why? Snow coming? Again on Saturday? Again Monday night? We've slept all winter so far, time to play!payup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm not sold on the. Clipper


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1411725 said:


> Eric u see the big boat yard fire


Where????

Serious?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Come on, would Pat lie?


----------



## erkoehler

Heading to the shop. Going to hook everything up and then I have to head to the boat show.


----------



## dlcs

Snow started here in northwest Illinois around 6:00am. We have about 1/4" at best right now. Everyone be safe and enjoy the first real snow of the season.


----------



## Spucel

Good Morning!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1411793 said:


> Snow started here in northwest Illinois around 6:00am. We have about 1/4" at best right now. Everyone be safe and enjoy the first real snow of the season.


Be safe is right. Watch out for the dumba$$es. Everybody will have to relearn how to drive!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I loving that snow is here, but the people out driving is the worst part. Daytime snows are a frustrating because of stupid people


----------



## SnowMatt13

I agree. People are idiots when it snows. Used to be that you delt with a few when it snowed, now everyone and their brother is an idiot.
I plow roads and I cannot tell you how many people pass me, cut me off, flip me the bird now....nice thing is once in awhile after they pass me they end up in the ditch further down the road and I drive by and wave:waving:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

erkoehler;1411743 said:


> Where????
> 
> Serious?


Eric, it was in Senica this morning. Scott should have some info on it being a hose hauler and all.


----------



## brianbrich1

Everythings loaded and ready to roll...coffea and orange juice will be the drinks of choice the next 24 hours or so...


----------



## Midwest Pond

good luck everyone



.


----------



## dieselss

Be safe ya'll. And watch backing up and be sure to wave as you pass them idiots in the ditches!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

JUst gott a call from a Buddy of mine in ROCKFORD HE SAYS THEY GOT ABOUT 1 1/2 ON GROUND.


AND ONCE AGAIN GUYS HAVE FUN AND BE SAFE WATCH OUT FOR THE @#@#$%%&&*&**%^&&**%##@#%^


----------



## dieselss

NICE tell him to blow it our way lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1411863 said:


> NICE tell him to blow it our way lol


If i am right you guys in INDY and MICH look to be going to get more than me in far south Subs and KANKAKEE looks to be gettin alot more from seein OLDDOGG MAPs


----------



## clncut

Winter storm warning!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Ok dirish...then ill blow it back your way when were done with it. Lmao !


----------



## the new boss 92

not even a flake has fallen in carol stream that i have seen:realmad:, got up about every hour kast night. this is killing me. i bought a trailer and its about to snowwesport


----------



## GMC99

Everything still on track?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1411888 said:


> Ok dirish...then ill blow it back your way when were done with it. Lmao !


OK then when I get it back I'll Blow it out to the LAKE so it wraps around and comes back your way and KICKS your ?????? :laughing:

then I'll send some back to ya on FRI SAT SUN MON TUES just to keep ya busy while I go to the BOAT SHOW :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

gmc99;1411893 said:


> everything still on track?


yep.........................it's a comin..................


----------



## nevrnf

It feels strange sitting here with out a plow. 1st storm in 7 yrears that i wont be plowing.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

nevrnf;1411911 said:


> It feels strange sitting here with out a plow. 1st storm in 7 yrears that i wont be plowing.


Why is that Nuff??? need one?


----------



## affekonig

Woohoo! No snow in Naperville yet, but I can wait. As a reminder: TURN OFF YOUR STROBE ON THE ROAD! I passed a guy on the way to work today, without a single flake in the sky, driving with his plow and beacon on. It's just dumb. Anyway, good luck out there!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

affekonig;1411921 said:


> Woohoo! No snow in Naperville yet, but I can wait. As a reminder: TURN OFF YOUR STROBE ON THE ROAD! I passed a guy on the way to work today, without a single flake in the sky, driving with his plow and beacon on. It's just dumb. Anyway, good luck out there!


He was just out WARNINGthe FLAKES he was comin


----------



## ERWbuilders

Strobes alert idiot drivers......lightbar at full blast all day and night! who cares what it looks like safety first
Good luck to everyone and be safe.....


----------



## the new boss 92

ok we got flakes coming down finally in carol stream going to do alittle work on the trailer before i gear up, im in no hurry just got to throw my tractor weights in and mount the plow, IT'S A NICE!


----------



## affekonig

ERWbuilders;1411931 said:


> Strobes alert idiot drivers......lightbar at full blast all day and night! who cares what it looks like safety first
> Good luck to everyone and be safe.....


No, that's dumb. You're just another car on the road unless you're plowing. I don't have any scientific evidence to prove it, but I'll bet that the lights are more of a distraction on the road than a safety feature. This isn't the place for it.

Anyway, I hope that guy didn't scare 'em all away. I haven't seen anything yet...


----------



## ultimate plow

ERWbuilders;1411931 said:


> Strobes alert idiot drivers......lightbar at full blast all day and night! who cares what it looks like safety first
> Good luck to everyone and be safe.....


I wanna stab every guy driving around with his lights on Its more of a distraction than safety.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

X2 on that


----------



## R&R Yard Design

The new law is that while you are plowing anything not driving you must have warning lights on and working order. Hazzards do NOT count as a warning light. State law


----------



## ERWbuilders

looks like ill be getting stabbed then lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1411958 said:


> The new law is that while you are plowing anything not driving you must have warning lights on and working order. Hazzards do NOT count as a warning light. State law


HE WING MAN .....WUZ UP :waving:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Snow flakes.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Flow snurries


----------



## 4wydnr

DIRISHMAN;1411857 said:


> JUst gott a call from a Buddy of mine in ROCKFORD HE SAYS THEY GOT ABOUT 1 1/2 ON GROUND.
> 
> AND ONCE AGAIN GUYS HAVE FUN AND BE SAFE WATCH OUT FOR THE @#@#$%%&&*&**%^&&**%##@#%^


You should get your buddy a tape measure! I live 15 miles east of Rockford and this is what we have over an hour later.


----------



## dieselss

A few. Flying around highland now


----------



## DIRISHMAN

4wydnr;1411977 said:


> You should get your buddy a tape measure! I live 15 miles east of Rockford and this is what we have over an hour later.


Sorry you see my freind is a little SLOW he forgot to mention the WIND :laughing:


----------



## clncut

Nothing in Valpo ......


----------



## road2damascus




----------



## nevrnf

DIRISHMAN;1411917 said:


> Why is that Nuff??? need one?


Just sold my setup on Sunday. My job leaves me no time this year. If i can find a job with some better hours next season i will think about plowing. Besides my Early 99 f250's body is on its last legs. 300k 4 doors that are completely rusted out at the bottom, Cab corners have huge holes, and a bed floor that is about to rust through and fall off will make this truck a scrap project in the spring. Then i will have to decide if i am going to buy something or just drive my Excursion year round. 
There is no way in hell i am plowing with the Excursion. Way to nice to wreck.


----------



## brianbrich1

Starting to stick on the cement here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its here!payup


----------



## metallihockey88

Still not a flake in Vernon hills but definately looks like its comin. Very overcast and cooling off it seems


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just have to load salt after I move the skid to the pile. Put blowers in the one truck and we are good to go. Then call the guys in.


----------



## dieselss

Starting in highland now. Freezing rain/sleet. Starting to stick


----------



## affekonig

Oh yeah, there it is.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Comin Down fast and Steady here in DOWN TOWN TINLEY PARK:bluebounc:bluebounc

IT'S HERE


----------



## nekos

I figured this storm would be a dud when i looked at the radar. Looks like this storm will stall over us... 

Anyway, nothing here in the Buffalo Grove / Arlington Heights area yet but should start coming down soon. soonpayup

(edit)
The snow just started literally the second i posted this. =P


----------



## buildinon

Just started in Buffalo Grove about 10 mins ago:bluebouncpayup:bluebouncpayup

Came home from dropping salt this morning at 3 schools we do per request thinking that it was going to start around noon, ate some chow got cleaned up was gonna nap and pow!!!


----------



## Spucel

Icy in lemont and it's sticking to the pavement in Homer Glen. Saw my first side ways car for the storm.......morons


----------



## Midwest Pond

Its here in Mundelein..... sticking


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Spucel;1412025 said:


> Icy in lemont and it's sticking to the pavement in Homer Glen. Saw my first side ways car for the storm.......morons


Now you and I both KNOW being Fellow FF You aint seen nothing yet.

THE FUN IS JUST BEGINING :laughing:


----------



## Spucel

DIRISHMAN;1412032 said:


> Now you and I both KNOW being Fellow FF You aint seen nothing yet.
> 
> THE FUN IS JUST BEGINING :laughing:


I told the kid at shift change this a.m., get ready for a good pin-in response :laughing:. This is his first snowfall as a firefighter.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

God the boy has a lot to learn.


----------



## campkd6

The roads in the way to Dekalb were snow covered and ice underneath. Sitting here waiting for my orthopedic Dr to come in and get out of here have to go pick up salt still.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I remember my first EXTRACATION Car up the embankment into a Chainlink fence and top support tube thru the windshield and the guys head and out the rear window


----------



## clncut

Snow in Valpo!


----------



## captshawn

Not a flake at the border yet.


----------



## dieselss

Cause were all making sure none cross the boarder shawn.....we went them all. Lol


----------



## the new boss 92

were getting there, good covering on everything but the grass!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Grass is white roads are wet and some are getting covered.


----------



## metallihockey88

Finally comin down pretty good in highland park but not sticking. Ground little warm still I think


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snowin good down here. Not sticking everywhere. Most concrete is covering nice and spotty on the blacktop.


----------



## ultimate plow

All pavement has been covered for the last hour in algonquin/LITH


----------



## Ram 08

5/8" in Hampshire. Roads covered and no grass left to be seen.


----------



## clncut

Well it stopped snowing here....nothing sticking to the ground. If this turns out to be a dud I'm gonna pull a Cousin Eddie from the movie Christmas Vacation on some weatherman!


----------



## Midwest Pond

give it time Indiana..... it just started...... tonight after 7pm is when the fun begins


----------



## dieselss

Midwest Pond;1412142 said:


> give it time Indiana..... it just started...... tonight after 7pm is when the fun begins


yes yes grasshopper,,,give it some time,,,this storm isnt going away,,,just wait...Thumbs Up


----------



## MetDone20

Hey guys. LOT just isssued warnings for far NE counties. Reason is latest runs coming in a hr ago beefing up accumulations. With lake enhancement and potential meso banding far NE IL in warning areas could see some localized 10-12+ amounts but generally a solid 4-8 inches. Snow will increase in size and intensity next few hrs and continue through nighttime areas. If anyone interested and keep updated throghout day or even like to join us and ask questions about this winter storm etc..your welcomed.
http://westernusawx.info/forums/index.php?showforum=52


----------



## clncut

Midwest Pond;1412142 said:


> give it time Indiana..... it just started...... tonight after 7pm is when the fun begins


Thanks for the reassurance, lol. Its just been a long time coming.....and if we were to have another bust, I may lose my mind.


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1412145 said:


> yes yes grasshopper,,,give it some time,,,this storm isnt going away,,,just wait...Thumbs Up


Lol...grasshopper.....this isn't my first rodeo. Just excited to get out that's all! Be safe today!!


----------



## highhog1

brianbrich1;1411691 said:


> The question is......who else wakes up in the middle of the night in anticipation like a 5 year old on christmas and then cant fall asleep again???....


I did. Up at 3 then 4am then left at 5:30 for work. Its like when you were waiting to see if santa ate the cookies.lol


----------



## dieselss

clncut;1412152 said:


> Lol...grasshopper.....this isn't my first rodeo. Just excited to get out that's all! Be safe today!!


lmao,,,,i know just felt like saying that!!!!!!!
he!! i went to work,,finished up a snowblower,,,went out the breakfast with a couple other guys,,,then we all went home....no point sitting at work doing nothing.


----------



## road2damascus

MetDone20;1412147 said:


> Hey guys. LOT just isssued warnings for far NE counties. Reason is latest runs coming in a hr ago beefing up accumulations. With lake enhancement and potential meso banding far NE IL in warning areas could see some localized 10-12+ amounts but generally a solid 4-8 inches. Snow will increase in size and intensity next few hrs and continue through nighttime areas. If anyone interested and keep updated throghout day or even like to join us and ask questions about this winter storm etc..your welcomed.
> http://westernusawx.info/forums/index.php?showforum=52


Thumbs Up I like it!


----------



## captshawn

Just started at the boarder....


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Still waiting in South Bend Indiana, nothing here but light rain and fog  come on SNOW!!!


----------



## stroker79

Seems to be tapering off here in Schaumburg. There is less than an inch on untouched pavement. I'm ready to ride the atv around! Ha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1411418 said:


> well I think one end of the parking lot may have a dusting, and the other side 14 inches and if you are to avg them out, 7
> 
> My current thinking from about 30 miles west of 355 will see solid 6 to 7 to the lake. Lake co/IL will see more as well the the southern tip
> 
> it spring and been 50 for the last few days....


 Stopped at home for a minute, to check and it looks like the NWS and I are thinking the same thing now as me









to my surprise, it covered quick. add 2 inches overall guess.

TLS22, it was good talking to you, i was trying not to look.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

enjoy it boys.....


----------



## clncut

Winds are picking up....had a good burst of snow and its back to flurries. Grass is covered and pavement is wet. Diesel, anything exciting in Highland? Time for a nap.....hopefully we will be out all night.


----------



## stroker79

Yep it picked up back here in Schaumburg. Looks like an inch on pavement and coming down nice and steady.


----------



## dieselss

clncut;1412289 said:


> Winds are picking up....had a good burst of snow and its back to flurries. Grass is covered and pavement is wet. Diesel, anything exciting in Highland? Time for a nap.....hopefully we will be out all night.


little flurries,,,,,roads have a nice dusting,,,,truck has a coating on it...nothing big....you said it nap time lol Thumbs Up


----------



## mikeitu7

Wish it could pick up some more. Locations that were salted early morning really don't have much. Still snowing lightly by midway.


----------



## Bartlett_2

How long it the snow going to last? I am trying to figure out if I should wait until after midnight to hit everything again, for when they open tomorrow...


----------



## tugboat

*Green horn*

Just finished my first commercial job and all first round residentials. Everything held together and it's still snowing to beat the band. Life is good.


----------



## clncut

Light coating on everything.....not even close to an inch. It Better snow Like a mfer if we r going to get that 7" they predicted. Right now I'm hoping we just get 2"


----------



## crazyskier537

2-2.5" here in Niles... Snowing hard!


----------



## dieselss

Still real light in highland.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Snowing good in McHenry County...probably have around 2"


----------



## snowguys

I hate day time plowing takes forever to get anywhere


----------



## littlebass

2.5-3" in Volo Illinois


----------



## littlebass

Anyone know when this storm is moving on? trying to make a plan of when to go out and start. I'm in McHenry County.


----------



## 01PStroke

Real light in Orland/Tinley area


----------



## d&r

snowguys;1412511 said:


> I hate day time plowing takes forever to get anywhere


Yep know the feeling taking a break while the dummies get off the road. Going to head back out after 12:00 with the full crew to start final clean up.


----------



## d&r

littlebass;1412524 said:


> Anyone know when this storm is moving on? trying to make a plan of when to go out and start. I'm in McHenry County.


Only suppose to get about 3/4 after midnight then tapper off to nothing at about 5am. Go out and start??? Get a couple of zero tolerance properties keep you busy all day. Been out since 9am. Lots of salt and calcium.


----------



## Rico T.

It's been steady but light in Waukegan since noon. Looks like my subdivision finally got one pass from a DOT plow, and the snow is sticking pretty well. I'm really hoping it starts coming down harder soon, though...


----------



## d&r

*2 in a row with a nice break in between*

Looks like we are suppose to get more on Saturday night... so much for heading to Reggie's to check out the bands. No biggie means more beer money for next time..... ..... I'll take it while we can!!


----------



## the new boss 92

what time are you guys thinking this storm is going to pass? need to know when i need to be up in the morning, or a rough estimate!


----------



## dieselss

the new boss 92;1412742 said:


> what time are you guys thinking this storm is going to pass? need to know when i need to be up in the morning, or a rough estimate!


when it done snowing :laughing:
sorry had to.....just looked at radar,,,still looking like alota time to go,,,but here in highland its real light flakes,,,but still falling soild.


----------



## Bartlett_2

Radar doesn't show it moving any time soon.


----------



## Midwest Pond

round 1 done..... a couple hours of rest and then attack it again............


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1412747 said:


> when it done snowing :laughing:
> sorry had to.....just looked at radar,,,still looking like alota time to go,,,but here in highland its real light flakes,,,but still falling soild.


Have you been out yet?


----------



## dieselss

acually,,,no,,,,,,the route leader took care of some sidewalk salting and that was about it....most of our accounts are 2" and there wasnt that on the ground...just some slick spots. getting ready to do them all soon.


----------



## the new boss 92

it looks like its going to pick back up again soon, quick 3 hr run in earlier and back out around 3or4 is my guess!


----------



## Mark13

There should be boat shows more often...


----------



## WilliamOak

Yes thank you Eric!


----------



## dieselss

Yep thanks


----------



## clncut

Setting the alarm for 1. Then its finally time to play!!


----------



## MetDone20

Quick update. Snow is winding down a bit. Snow will continue overnight in far NE counties. Looks like another 1-3 inches possible. Most reports right now 3-6 inches. Another system Saturday and Tusday potential to bring snow. Winter is back. If u love the snow, weather or snow plow removal come join us guys at centralwx forums. Keep you updated with winter storms in Chicago and MW and feel free to post and ask questions or get in on discussion with us
http://westernusawx.info/forums/index.php?showforum=52


----------



## snowguys

looks like its over time to do some real plowing


----------



## plowcrack

You dont wana kno what its like over here.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How bad OS it.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I think it is done now. Just light snow. Wake up guys time to work now.


----------



## plowcrack

*How bad OS it. 
*

So bad the dogs are stickn to the fire hydrants. Thank you thank you. I'll b here all week. Try the veal and tip the waitresses.

Cant believe you fell for that:laughing:

Seriously, it bad here round Laporte. Look at the radar. Gonna snooz for a bit thenpayup


----------



## NW Snow Removal

4 broken hoses. 1 broken down truck, 1 broken plow frame. friday the 13th.


----------



## Bird21

1 flat inner tire on salter.
1 broken hose " same truck"
Not bad


----------



## Midwest Pond

NW Snow Removal;1413150 said:


> 4 broken hoses. 1 broken down truck, 1 broken plow frame. friday the 13th.


sorry to hear.......... no fun

adding another layer and heading back out..... it got a little chilly


----------



## erkoehler

I seem to be getting 1 truck back without a back window .........


----------



## Bird21

Ek kinda like the Honda Del Sol. Custom I like it.!!!


----------



## WilliamOak

Now all you need is a sunroof


----------



## erkoehler

Look up, it's there. Don't break it.


----------



## Midwest Pond

and the response is always...... "I don't know"


----------



## mikeitu7

Na they always say it was like that when they got it. Lol


----------



## beezil

I was so excited to put my new western wings to work on my pro plus, but dammit, had to take them off right away for an obvious oversight.....

the fact that the wings are new and the blade is not, the blade is resting on the new edges of the wings and the plow is probably a good 1 - 1 1/2" off the ground. 

so, i either have to get a new cutting edge for the plow ($$) or just trim the rubber edges off the wings with a bandsaw.....

still got it all done though.....


----------



## SnowMatt13

So what's on tap for tomorrow aft/eve?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Public information statementnational weather service chicago il1006 am cst fri jan 13 2012...morning snowfall roundup final... The following are snow amounts for the previous 24-hours. Observations are usually taken at 7 am. 24-hour snowfall amounts for friday(01/13/12)...northern illinois snow location (county): Fall(inches) lincolnwood 2e (cook).........................8.2 new lenox 2se (will)..........................8.0 oak park 1nne (cook)..........................7.9 peotone (will)................................7.1 peotone (will)................................7.1 oak park 2s (cook)............................7.0 plainfield 1sw (will).........................7.0 joliet lock/dam (will)........................7.0 rockford 4nw (winnebago)......................6.8 yorkville 1w (kendall)........................6.5 bull valley 2wnw (mchenry)....................6.5 park forest (cook)............................6.5 monee (will)..................................6.4 burnham-hegewisch 2nnw (cook).................6.2 romeoville (will).............................6.2 yorkville 2se (kendall).......................6.2 elgin (kane)..................................6.1 elgin 1s (kane)...............................6.1 st. Charles 6nw (kane)........................6.1 aurora (kane).................................6.0 botanic gardens (cook)........................6.0 elburn (kane).................................6.0 harvard (mchenry).............................6.0 chicago 6ese (cook)...........................6.0 watseka 5w (iroquois).........................6.0 montgomery 1sse (kendall).....................6.0 st. Charles (kane)............................6.0 geneva 1ssw (kane)............................6.0 marseilles 6wnw (la salle)....................6.0 algonquin 1n (mchenry)........................6.0 joliet 2n (will)..............................6.0 marengo (mchenry).............................6.0 midway 3sw (cook).............................6.0 paw paw (lee).................................6.0 st charles (kane).............................6.0 shabbona (de kalb)............................6.0 shirland (winnebago)..........................6.0 geneva 1n (kane)..............................5.9 newark (kendall)..............................5.9 lake forest 2nne (lake).......................5.8 crete 3e (will)...............................5.8 plainfield (will).............................5.8 oak park 1sw (cook)...........................5.5 yorkville 1ne (kendall).......................5.5 gurnee 2ne (lake).............................5.5 lincolnshire 1n (lake)........................5.5 lincolnshire 1.3wsw (lake)....................5.5 riverwoods (lake).............................5.5 mundelein (lake)..............................5.5 st charles 7nw (kane).........................5.5 woodstock (mchenry)...........................5.5 glen ellyn (du page)..........................5.3 elk grove village 1ese (cook).................5.3 la grange park 1ssw (cook)....................5.3 burr ridge 2sw (du page)......................5.2 coal city 4nnw (grundy).......................5.1 genoa (de kalb)...............................5.1 homewood (cook)...............................5.1 dwight (livingston)...........................5.0 orland hills 1s (cook)........................5.0 lisle 1se (du page)...........................5.0 sugar grove 1ne (kane)........................5.0 waukegan 2n (lake)............................5.0 lake bluff 1w (lake)..........................5.0 spring grove 2n (mchenry).....................5.0 streator (livingston).........................5.0 wauconda (lake)...............................5.0 winfield (du page)............................5.0 woodstock 5nw (mchenry).......................5.0 elk grove village 2wsw (cook).................4.9 sheridan (la salle)...........................4.9 roscoe 2ese (winnebago).......................4.9 ohare (cook)..................................4.9 roscoe 2se (winnebago)........................4.9 willow springs (cook).........................4.9 inverness 2s (cook)...........................4.8 chicago ridge (cook)..........................4.8 park forest 1nne (cook).......................4.8 westmont 1sse (du page).......................4.8 north aurora 2ne (kane).......................4.8 beach park 1w (lake)..........................4.8 mendota 1n (la salle).........................4.8 rockford (winnebago)..........................4.8 arlington heights 1sw (cook)..................4.7 hawthorn woods 1n (lake)......................4.7 oak brook (du page)...........................4.7 channahon (will)..............................4.6 herscher (kankakee)...........................4.6 homer glen 4wnw (will)........................4.6 dresden lock/dam (grundy).....................4.5 de kalb (de kalb).............................4.5 hoffman estates 5w (cook).....................4.5 worth (cook)..................................4.5 aurora 4se (du page)..........................4.5 naperville 2ene (du page).....................4.5 ottawa 1nw (la salle).........................4.5 seneca 1ne (la salle).........................4.5 rockford 3ne (winnebago)......................4.5 rockton 1ese (winnebago)......................4.5 lansing (cook)................................4.5 oregon (ogle).................................4.5 st anne (kankakee)............................4.5 watseka (iroquois)............................4.5 elgin (kane)..................................4.4 earlville 3s (la salle).......................4.4 manhattan 5ene (will).........................4.4 manhattan (will)..............................4.4 batavia (kane)................................4.3 cortland (de kalb)............................4.3 lisle (du page)...............................4.3 batavia 1wnw (kane)...........................4.3 ottawa 2n (la salle)..........................4.3 naperville 1nw (du page)......................4.2 lake villa 1ssw (lake)........................4.1 barrington (lake).............................4.0 chatsworth (livingston).......................4.0 glen ellyn 2sse (du page).....................4.0 dixon 3nnw (lee)..............................4.0 chatsworth (livingston).......................4.0 byron 3n (ogle)...............................4.0 rockford 1nw (winnebago)......................4.0 mendota (la salle)............................4.0 morris (grundy)...............................4.0 ottawa (la salle).............................4.0 bourbonnais (kankakee)........................3.8 downers grove 2se (du page)...................3.8 marseilles 3nw (la salle).....................3.8 kankakee (kankakee)...........................3.8 la salle (la salle)...........................3.7 huntley 4w (mchenry)..........................3.7 milford (iroquois)............................3.6 naperville 3ese (du page).....................3.5 peru 1sw (la salle)...........................3.5 mchenry (mchenry).............................3.3 marseilles (la salle).........................3.3 aurora 4ne (du page)..........................3.2 geneva 2ene (kane)............................3.2 geneva 2wsw (kane)............................3.0 amboy (lee)...................................3.0 lakemoor 2se (lake)...........................3.0 paxton (ford).................................2.9 ashton (lee)..................................2.8 fairbury (livingston).........................2.6 paxton (ford).................................2.0 rochelle (ogle)...............................2.0 homer glen 1ene (will)........................1.5northwest indiana snow location (county): Fall(inches) crown point 2wsw (lake).......................7.0 st. John (lake)...............................5.8 wheatfield 3s (jasper)........................5.4 portage 1ese (porter).........................5.0 morocco (newton)..............................5.0 schererville 2wsw (lake)......................4.8 valparaiso 5nne (porter)......................4.8 valparaiso 5nne (porter)......................4.8 crown point 8e (porter).......................4.6 remington (jasper)............................4.5 dyer 1wnw (lake)..............................4.5 remington (jasper)............................4.5 lakes of the four seasons 2nne (porter).......4.1 crown point (lake)............................4.0 de motte 6s (jasper)..........................4.0 de motte 1nnw (jasper)........................4.0 de motte 1ssw (jasper)........................4.0 crown point 1n (lake).........................4.0 kentland 1nnw (newton)........................4.0 brook 4w (newton).............................4.0 valparaiso 2nw (porter).......................4.0 valparaiso 2n (porter)........................4.0 rensselaer (jasper)...........................4.0 valparaiso 6wsw (porter)......................3.8 hammond 3sw (lake)............................3.7 hebron 4ne (porter)...........................3.7 valparaiso 1se (porter).......................3.5 valparaiso 3wsw (porter)......................3.3 valparaiso (porter)...........................3.2 valparaiso 1ene (porter)......................3.2 valparaiso 1nnw (porter)......................3.0 valparaiso 4sw (porter).......................0.9


----------



## 1olddogtwo

that was hard to read

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=77632&source=0

Anyways, I'm very disappointted with this event.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1413337 said:


> So what's on tap for tomorrow aft/eve?


to tried to look, Its Monday pm/Tues am is the one to watch

Going to bed, the new wideout has suffered some damage.......lost a cap off the glide stick


----------



## SnowMatt13

From John Dee:

Changes have occurred in the forecast that point to another situation where an area of low pressure will form along the arctic front as it works through the central Midwest later Monday night into Tuesday. This will cause the snows to intensify across northern IL, southern WI and a good chunk of lower MI and at this point accumulations of 3-6" look possible in these areas.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1413364 said:


> to tried to look, Its Monday pm/Tues am is the one to watch
> 
> Going to bed, the new wideout has suffered some damage.......lost a cap off the glide stick


Sorry for your loss Pat.


----------



## bobcat s-160

Sure hope he is right


----------



## ERWbuilders

Worst event ever........finally ended up with a broken down truck..(front axle) subbing out the rest of my accounts....still not done yet


----------



## bobcat s-160

ERWbuilders;1413489 said:


> Worst event ever........finally ended up with a broken down truck..(front axle) subbing out the rest of my accounts....still not done yet


What happened to the axle? Wish I was closer I'd help plow


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Erw do you need some help.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Got the death wobble back....20 hrs later and only 4 accounts plowed....subs backed out on me last minute.....lots of miles money in fuel a busted hose and a bunch of pissed off customers....Thanks for the offer guys i do appretiate it but i did find someone to sub out the rest too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's sucks being the main guy at the shop..... The phone does stop rings 
I can't believe I'm watching general hospital while waiting to fall asleep. 




I can't find the remote


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Y'all sleeping?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1413604 said:


> Y'all sleeping?


Not yet  Thanks for the texts Pat.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1413614 said:


> Not yet  Thanks for the texts Pat.


I hope to send more out soon and often.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1413604 said:


> Y'all sleeping?


Been up since yesterday morning when you text me Pat, almost done working my regular job and then I will be out like a light. Slowest 27 minutes ever.


----------



## Midwest Pond

no time to sleep, time in invoice....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Midwest Pond;1413644 said:


> no time to sleep, time in invoice....


Thats a perfect project for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good storm for me. Other than blowing a hydro line yesterday afternoon, all went well. Time for some vodka (Mmmmm Kettle One) and than bed!


----------



## road2damascus

Good one for me other than a Friggin FROZEN locking gas cap while low on fuel. No lock deicer and I figured the propane torch I had probably wouldn't produce the best results


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1413644 said:


> no time to sleep, time in invoice....


Invoice, don't miss doing that!!!!!

In the am, I'll do my own drive...got wait for the grand kids to watch me just my ass with the four wheeler


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1413640 said:


> Been up since yesterday morning when you text me Pat, almost done working my regular job and then I will be out like a light. Slowest 27 minutes ever.


Two hours last night in the truck, I was trying to cheat


----------



## Midwest Pond

lmao....from the last time I posted, I fell asleep.... I''ll invoice later.....


it was a nice start, 4wd went out twice, luckily it engaged shortly after, otherwise would have been a rough night


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well the week looks active!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Salting tomorrow??


----------



## highhog1

Overall this event was good, did 18 hrs plowing. Is anyone running a 1.5yd snowex salter? I had a hell of a time getting the salt to flow. I had to get out every few minutes to push it down to the auger then the frigin vibrator stopped working and I had to remove a full hopper with a shovel and call in for backup. Would 2 vibrators be worth it? If I don't work this out I will lose the salting contract. Is there any lube or spray that I could coat the hopper with to help it slide down better? Any help would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Midwest Pond

good.... because the beast needs a new activator for the 4wd.... it goes out every two years.... my truck is an electrical nightmare, but its a great battering ram


i saw that Tuesday looks more promising than before


----------



## stroker79

Pushin 2 Please;1413656 said:


> Good storm for me. Other than blowing a hydro line yesterday afternoon, all went well. Time for some vodka (Mmmmm Kettle One) and than bed!


Thats odd cause the same thing happened to my dads boss plow too. Lucky for him i gave him my spare parts or her would have been in trouble.


----------



## d&r

ERWbuilders;1413507 said:


> ....subs backed out on me last minute........


Ouch I know the feeling had that happen last year for the blizzard, lost one account because of it, but it was a P.I.T.A. account no love loss. Hope they werent too P.O'd at ya.


----------



## d&r

Pushin 2 Please;1413656 said:


> Good storm for me. Other than blowing a hydro line yesterday afternoon, all went well. Time for some vodka (Mmmmm Kettle One) and than bed!


Kettle One straight up sounds good...... a toast to the bank account which will have money in it again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1413696 said:


> Salting tomorrow??


Most likely not looking impressive


----------



## 1olddogtwo

highhog1;1413697 said:


> Overall this event was good, did 18 hrs plowing. Is anyone running a 1.5yd snowex salter? I had a hell of a time getting the salt to flow. I had to get out every few minutes to push it down to the auger then the frigin vibrator stopped working and I had to remove a full hopper with a shovel and call in for backup. Would 2 vibrators be worth it? If I don't work this out I will lose the salting contract. Is there any lube or spray that I could coat the hopper with to help it slide down better? Any help would be greatly appreciated !


Wet salt that froze. I'm assuming this was bulk ?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It was the Boss plow, your old plow Doug. It was down for about 20 minutes or so. We all know those are quick fixes. I'm just glad that it happened yesterday when it was still in the 30's. No other issues than that. Or none that I know of. I was in the GMC!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Kettle and lemonade now. It might be straight up in a little. If it was straight now, i'd be asleep to early!


----------



## mikeitu7

I have a snow ex spreader, make sure your shaker is the big one. Some have a small one and tend not to shake it hard enough. I sometimes have to get off and push the salt back. I have an extra vibrator and going to put it on, I'll let you know if it helps. Like olddogg said if it's wet it clumps or freezes and u have to get off and break it.


----------



## highhog1

1olddogtwo;1413715 said:


> Wet salt that froze. I'm assuming this was bulk ?


It was wet bulk. Its going to be a ***** if that's what I have to work with.


----------



## highhog1

mikeitu7;1413729 said:


> I have a snow ex spreader, make sure your shaker is the big one. Some have a small one and tend not to shake it hard enough. I sometimes have to get off and push the salt back. I have an extra vibrator and going to put it on, I'll let you know if it helps. Like olddogg said if it's wet it clumps or freezes and u have to get off and break it.


What did they hit you for the vibrator? And what size, 200lbs?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Got about 27 hours worth of windshield time from this event. Been up for 37. Worked out a couple bugs in our routes, all in all an ok first plow. Now a 4 hour nap then back at it at 11:00PM tonight. payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## ajcoop20

11.5 hours on the clock, fixed the boss's truck 20min before we got calledout, and get a 10/hr raise, and promoted to supervisor, all in my first night with this company hahaha. Pays to have mechanical skill, and not be a dip****. Fired to guys last night to, Didnt know what curb to curb plowing ment, had 3 trucks spend 4 hours replowing thier full night, But what really got me is when i talked to them to give them thier last warning, they roll down the window i their stoned, and smoking a bowl


----------



## mikeitu7

highhog1;1413735 said:


> It was wet bulk. Its going to be a ***** if that's what I have to work with.


Cover it well if it does not have a shed. I have mine in a roll off box with a tarp over it and has held up pretty well. A good size vibrator will run about $400, they are pricey.


----------



## dieselss

NW Snow Removal;1413150 said:


> 4 broken hoses. 1 broken down truck, 1 broken plow frame. friday the 13th.


Ha ya amatures,,,:laughing:
our 79 int. lost central hyd.....blown hose under truck, sent out for fix
our 4x4 mimi salt truck.....lost rev, had to pull outta bank drive through....sent out
one guy decided to back into a light pole cause it was in his way,,,,brand new v-max 9500
a blizzard plow decided to go reallll slowww 
a skid that loads salt didnt want to start,,and no other skid to replace this one
and my truck decided to make a noise in the trans!!!!!
yep friday the 13th... and on top,,we have 2 newbis on our route all night!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Bartlett_2

As much as I dislike daytime events, this one was very profitable. Lots of pushes and saltings. Hope everyone made out well!


----------



## dieselss

highhog1;1413697 said:


> Overall this event was good, did 18 hrs plowing. Is anyone running a 1.5yd snowex salter? I had a hell of a time getting the salt to flow. I had to get out every few minutes to push it down to the auger then the frigin vibrator stopped working and I had to remove a full hopper with a shovel and call in for backup. Would 2 vibrators be worth it? If I don't work this out I will lose the salting contract. Is there any lube or spray that I could coat the hopper with to help it slide down better? Any help would be greatly appreciated !


yea we got 3 of them,,,,had to replace all three at a time or two...just got direct replacements


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1413813 said:


> Ha ya amatures,,,:laughing:
> our 79 int. lost central hyd.....blown hose under truck, sent out for fix
> our 4x4 mimi salt truck.....lost rev, had to pull outta bank drive through....sent out
> one guy decided to back into a light pole cause it was in his way,,,,brand new v-max 9500
> a blizzard plow decided to go reallll slowww
> a skid that loads salt didnt want to start,,and no other skid to replace this one
> and my truck decided to make a noise in the trans!!!!!
> yep friday the 13th... and on top,,we have 2 newbis on our route all night!!!! Thumbs Up


Wow, that makes for a looonnnggg night. We ended up with 3-4" here. All went well, no break downs and really enjoyed the MVP. ......one of my subs took a lil longer than I would have liked on a new account but Ill chalk it up to him being cautious. Time for some invoicing then catch up on some sleep!


----------



## ajcoop20

clncut;1413864 said:


> Wow, that makes for a looonnnggg night. We ended up with 3-4" here. All went well, no break downs and really enjoyed the MVP. ......one of my subs took a lil longer than I would have liked on a new account but Ill chalk it up to him being cautious. Time for some invoicing then catch up on some sleep!


Those MVP's are slick arent they! i just go one this year, i plow municiple and our route are mostly resi roads, LOTS Of courts, holy crap does it make it easier to break into those and do clean outs, ill never not have a V plow of some sort.


----------



## clncut

ajcoop20;1413894 said:


> Those MVP's are slick arent they! i just go one this year, i plow municiple and our route are mostly resi roads, LOTS Of courts, holy crap does it make it easier to break into those and do clean outs, ill never not have a V plow of some sort.


Couldn't agree more....I also plow some private roadways and some lots where the MVP has significantly saved time. This is my first V and first Western plow so I'm still getting used to the contols......but quite happy so far!


----------



## Bird21

Alot of hours for such a small amount!!! I will take it!!!! Many of our commercial are hourly and requested all day service, they got it!!!!! Thank God !!!! Time for some put me to sleep Captains!!!


----------



## Spucel

Hambrick & Co.;1413764 said:


> Got about 27 hours worth of windshield time from this event. Been up for 37. Worked out a couple bugs in our routes, all in all an ok first plow. Now a 4 hour nap then back at it at 11:00PM tonight.


Yea it was a good night! :yow!:


----------



## Spucel

Lost both of my "Think snow" flags on the plow last night . Besides that, the truck ran great...nothing to complain about equipment wise. Cleaned up the truck, salter, and plow today...ready for the next one!


----------



## buildinon

Got home about noon and slept..No major break downs, just a few hoses. Did get a warning from Chicago PD though. I was personally running a skid in the south loop and stacking snow at the curb so we could load it into a truck to haul away and some had spilled into the street...opps...he pulls up jumps out and starts going off. Guess he didn't see the dump truck coming down the street that we waiting to load and the other piles that were neatly stacked and not spilled into the street....gotta love Chicago PD

Hope everyone did good and madepayup Now to get ready for the melt down from the rain coming Monday and salting from the freeze after that and for some more snow :bluebounc:yow!:


----------



## GMC99

buildinon;1414023 said:


> Got home about noon and slept..No major break downs, just a few hoses. Did get a warning from Chicago PD though. I was personally running a skid in the south loop and stacking snow at the curb so we could load it into a truck to haul away and some had spilled into the street...opps...he pulls up jumps out and starts going off. Guess he didn't see the dump truck coming down the street that we waiting to load and the other piles that were neatly stacked and not spilled into the street....gotta love Chicago PD
> 
> Hope everyone did good and madepayup Now to get ready for the melt down from the rain coming Monday and salting from the freeze after that and for some more snow :bluebounc:yow!:


Thats alright, Lombard PD gave me a seat belt ticket, I pulled out of a lot, went half a block down and turned around to come back into the lot and he stopped me specifically for not having my belt on! Told him it is dangerous to wear a seat belt while plowing snow, he didnt seem to care much!


----------



## 01PStroke

First event as a sidewalk guy.. 16 LONG hours, just going to bed now.. up around 39 hours.. Realized a very important thing today.. I want to be the guy with the plow LOL


----------



## buildinon

Best part about it was he said I was creating a dagerous road hazard...I was on a dead end street as the end where I was has permenant baracdes and curbs blocking it off from State Street and there is no way in there or no one coming in there expect for the resident that live there...lol...and him obviously.

Sorry about your ticket. Sometimes I guess they have nothing more to do. I know there are alot of cool ones out there and good ones out there as I have alot of freinds and family that are officers, but there are the few that just have that stick in the wrong place.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It's snowing in Joliet. Big ole flakes. Coming down steady. $$$$$$$


----------



## WilliamOak

Well damn, passed out at like 4 yesterday after zero sleep and just checked and it's flurrying and looks like everything's covered again. Pretty sure my street was blacktop before but the last few hours of yesterday are fuzzy lol. Looks like a salting in Cary though!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Tuesday looks weaker, but I'll let old dog confirm..... more rain and ice than snow on the backside, not as much moisture as first thought


----------



## Midwest Pond

Good story for you guys, after the event I finally am home and just beat.... two days, one hour of sleep. I couldn't find me glasses or my cell phone, so I call my cell phone from my main line, and as its ringing, I'm following the tone from room to room, and then I would hear it from the room I just left, until I realized it was in my back pocket.

Got to love plowing!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1414123 said:


> Good story for you guys, after the event I finally am home and just beat.... two days, one hour of sleep. I couldn't find me glasses or my cell phone, so I call my cell phone from my main line, and as its ringing, I'm following the tone from room to room, and then I would hear it from the room I just left, until I realized it was in my back pocket.
> 
> Got to love plowing!


Just woke up late,can't remember sleeping 12 hrs since I was a teenager

Clipper.......... Not was wasting much time on it

Monday looks more like a north snow event ( I 88 ) at first glance

Anyways I'll spend sometime later today looking..... Dreaming.... Wanting


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow I quoted the wrong post...hello


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1414137 said:


> Wow I quoted the wrong post...hello


wouldnt it be good morning??? :laughing:


----------



## road2damascus

http://blog.chicagoweathercenter.com/assets_c/2012/01/FEATURE011420122.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1414138 said:


> wouldnt it be good morning??? :laughing:


LoL....... It's late but early of you know what I mean


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1414145 said:


> http://blog.chicagoweathercenter.com/assets_c/2012/01/FEATURE011420122.html


Nice. Some big fakes falling now


----------



## the new boss 92

so yesterday went well for me other needing to get new tires and cv shafts up front, new truck pushes like a tank. we got a new so called experienced bob cat opperater, he starts running and he did 15 2 car wide driveways in almost 3 hours. i took a little control and told him my little sister can do better, he didnt like that. so i leave and i get a phone call say i needed to go back cause he ****** up. when i get back, there is an ambulance there taking him away im thinking wtf is going on. turns out he didnt see the 6 ft tall retaining wall hit the 2 speed and pretty much knocked his ass out on the winshield he hit it so hard! i guess he no longer works for us because of his experience, gotta fix a retaining wall in spring to!


----------



## Midwest Pond

sorry to hear New Boss, hopefully it all works out


----------



## SnowMatt13

Hopefully the guy was not hurt too bad.
Guess his experiance wasn't as good as his confidence.


----------



## dieselss

got a question for everyone down here,,,anybody recomend a good trans shop down here,,lansing type area??


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I've got a great guy but he is in bradly


----------



## dieselss

ok,,,was wanting one for the shop,,,and a side bar was for my personal but looking for closer 
i was hoping you'd chime in r&r thanks


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Holy crap that was a long storm. We had major "Murphy's Law" here. We went through 45his tons of salt. I think we did at least. I still need to go check. Had 4 trucks go down and a whole shoveling crew leave one hour in. Ridiculous! And my laborer drove my van into a post.


----------



## dieselss

sorry to hear sully,,,,we had the same down here too. just hate when Murphy shows up for a "Hi how ya doing" visit.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well now I know I need some new shivers/laborers. Im also might be looking for a new sub or two. And possibly a machine. But besides that, we got hammered here in New Lenox. Not to mention one of my clients basically turn two pf my huge lots into zero tolerance DURING the storm. So that's always fun


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1414445 said:


> Well now I know I need some new shivers/laborers. Im also might be looking for a new sub or two. And possibly a machine. But besides that, we got hammered here in New Lenox. Not to mention one of my clients basically turn two pf my huge lots into zero tolerance DURING the storm. So that's always fun


How did the wideout do????

Please tell me that didn't go down on you

Could have called or texted me, I could found you some help

I may have a part time sub I could hook you up with


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It worked great. Seams like all my equipment work fine. Bunch of my subs broke down. But my transfer case on my truck is on its last leg. It was grinding all night. So looks like I'll be replacing that this week. But for now I need to find shovelers. Its just frustrating how unreliable people can be.


----------



## snorider075

highhog1;1413742 said:


> What did they hit you for the vibrator? And what size, 200lbs?


My original one stop working, I had same problems with the flow. So I ordered a cariens off ebay and found a smoking deal it was under $200 for the whole kit. It is a 200lbs of force. I installed it on the back under the third brake light using the exsisting harnessThumbs Up and it works awesome!!!


----------



## Dissociative

By the way coop.....I'm George .....crappy introduction under such circumstances ...


----------



## Bird21

Worked on the loader today, not sure yet what let go. International 515 oil was a milkshake after stacking salt. Didn't use it in the last event, need to check more about this engine via serial number with Roland Machine before i get to deep into it. Pulled the valve cover nothing wrong yet. Wait till Monday. Anyone have this machine, not a cummins.

Whats the lastest OldDog for the week /????

Time for a Steak....... Thinking of going to Stage Stop in Wilmot, Wi


----------



## clncut

Son of a B.....I had the popcorn made and was all kicked back in my recliner waiting for the firework show!! It is nice to see the brotherhood on here though! wesport That being said, when is the next event coming? I noticed the Tuesday storm is looking to benefit you Northern guys, looks like rain all the way around over here in NWI. I really hope this isnt a one and done type of month!! Just finished invoicing....Ill be happy again for a short time until the high wears off!!


----------



## ajcoop20

haha, hi george, nice to meet ya, dont worry i;ve got thick skin, im a journeymen wiremen, and the youngest journeymen in my local of 1500, i get all sorts of stuff lol haha


----------



## Midwest Pond

it is strange that aj502 would do that, I know he's all about working.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's what I said Midwest.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Nothing like having your customers call and b**** about the ****** job your subs did....i want to cry


----------



## Midwest Pond

ERW..... you need anyone to head over and clean it up? call me.... i can pack the kid up 4 a road trip


----------



## ajcoop20

sorry to here ERW. good subs seem to be hard to find.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1414694 said:


> Worked on the loader today, not sure yet what let go. International 515 oil was a milkshake after stacking salt. Didn't use it in the last event, need to check more about this engine via serial number with Roland Machine before i get to deep into it. Pulled the valve cover nothing wrong yet. Wait till Monday. Anyone have this machine, not a cummins.
> 
> Whats the lastest OldDog for the week /????
> 
> Time for a Steak....... Thinking of going to Stage Stop in Wilmot, Wi


Haven't spent much time looking cause I'm a southsider and it's looking wet for us

U guys to the north are looking good

If I get some real time, I'll look and give opinion


----------



## 4wydnr

SnowMatt13;1414602 said:


> You would think in today's economy people whould be happy with work and show up to do it....guess not.


You got it all wrong Matt, it easier and more comfortable to sit at home watching cable tv and collecting unemployment for 2 years.


----------



## brianbrich1

Few days since ive looked here. I had a few pages to read.. Looks like for the most part every body held together ok. By the way, me, new truck and new mvp vs snow....we won..


----------



## brianbrich1

Pat I was suprised to see artic still working on wally world parking lot so late in the evening yesterday...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1414789 said:


> Pat I was suprised to see artic still working on wally world parking lot so late in the evening yesterday...


What town ?


----------



## ERWbuilders

Nah me and the ol lady spent 5 hrs today cleaning lots and plowing missed lots.......i believe this falls into the category of people *****ing their broke then dont want to work.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1414694 said:


> Worked on the loader today, not sure yet what let go. International 515 oil was a milkshake after stacking salt. Didn't use it in the last event, need to check more about this engine via serial number with Roland Machine before i get to deep into it. Pulled the valve cover nothing wrong yet. Wait till Monday. Anyone have this machine, not a cummins.
> 
> Whats the lastest OldDog for the week /????
> 
> Time for a Steak....... Thinking of going to Stage Stop in Wilmot, Wi


Is the steak for me?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Bird21;1414694 said:


> Worked on the loader today, not sure yet what let go. International 515 oil was a milkshake after stacking salt. Didn't use it in the last event, need to check more about this engine via serial number with Roland Machine before i get to deep into it. Pulled the valve cover nothing wrong yet. Wait till Monday. Anyone have this machine, not a cummins.
> 
> Whats the lastest OldDog for the week /????
> 
> Time for a Steak....... Thinking of going to Stage Stop in Wilmot, Wi


13 letter sh!t spreader


----------



## brianbrich1

Glenwood...


----------



## Bird21

Olddog I am 7 area codes and two time zones from you, get moving!!! You should have left at three.

Next steak I meet you half way, and buy!!


----------



## Bird21

International 515 not the pride of my fleet but for the price I couldn't be it.
If the engine is smoked I am gonna slap a cummins in it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1414820 said:


> Glenwood...


Really.....like still plowing ?

I was afraid up we're going to say the one CCH.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I don't think the one in glenwood is artic. I think top gunn has it.


----------



## Midwest Pond

lmao.... just saw this commercial


----------



## ajcoop20

hey old dog, if you get a chance, could you give a run down for the next storm, im up in rockford, and i saw that you thought it was a northern deal. Im bout 10miles from the wisconsin/illinois line middle of the state


----------



## brianbrich1

Big artic truck with plow...whole lot was still white...was suprised cause like russ said for a few years topp gunn had it but noticed no machine sitting there this year...thought it was one of those unnamed national stores for snow removal...any way it was after 3 I think I drove by on halsted and saw that truck dropping the blade, maybe it was lack of sleep but confident what I saw was real


----------



## GMC99

Are we still suppose to get a dusting tonight? Or has that been cancelled???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1414842 said:


> Big artic truck with plow...whole lot was still white...was suprised cause like russ said for a few years topp gunn had it but noticed no machine sitting there this year...thought it was one of those unnamed national stores for snow removal...any way it was after 3 I think I drove by on halsted and saw that truck dropping the blade, maybe it was lack of sleep but confident what I saw was real


I don't know if we have that one or not. We eqm on most of our larger lots.

It could have been the contractor failed and they had us do it. That on our Lansing group

I float around in our tilney,Orland and mattson areas


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1414863 said:


> Are we still suppose to get a dusting tonight? Or has that been cancelled???


It's kind of on for the west and the far south the last time I checked. Looked dry


----------



## Mark13

4wydnr;1414762 said:


> You got it all wrong Matt, it easier and more comfortable to sit at home watching cable tv and collecting unemployment for 2 years.


Now you tell me this?!


----------



## highhog1

*snowex vee pro 8000*

do you think thats a better location then the underside near the top? i have the one vibrator under there now in the original location.If I add a second vibrator one your idea seems like it would work better since thats were all the weight would be. thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ajcoop20;1414840 said:


> hey old dog, if you get a chance, could you give a run down for the next storm, im up in rockford, and i saw that you thought it was a northern deal. Im bout 10miles from the wisconsin/illinois line middle of the state


Will do when I get home.....stuck doing the family thing for a while still


----------



## 1olddogtwo

highhog1;1414902 said:


> do you think thats a better location then the underside near the top? i have the one vibrator under there now in the original location.If I add a second vibrator one your idea seems like it would work better since thats were all the weight would be. thanks


Nothing like dry salt


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Family thing? Seems to me like your on the phone more than doing the family thing. You take your grandson out today? Play with the plow?


----------



## highhog1

Hey guys, i know I am new to this site and you dont know me. But i just wanted to let you guys know that if you need help on the southside or NWI that I am very dependable, honest and hard working . If I say I will do something then I will be there to do it and do it well !! I have a 2' trigger were i am plowing now but but wouldnt mind picking up a little more windshield time on the dustings and ice. I am driving a f350 with a v plow and a 1.5 yrd spreader. Just thought I would throw it out there. I know its hard to find good help these days, i see it all the time. you would think in these times people would want to work but i guess they havent been that hungry yet. Thanks for listening


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1414931 said:


> Family thing? Seems to me like your on the phone more than doing the family thing. You take your grandson out today? Play with the plow?


Yea I know...... I'm at her ex's house.....we get along I reather be home


----------



## littlebass

Looks like an icy mess on monday tues


----------



## highhog1

1olddogtwo;1414925 said:


> Nothing like dry salt


i know, the guy I sub for already bought the salt and stores it on site under a tarp.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm sure you would Pat. Soon enough, I hope!


----------



## dieselss

Who you sub for hog?


----------



## GMC99

Anybody have a recommendation on a good pair of work gloves that will hold up to salt?


----------



## kevlars

Well, old dog, what does Tuesday look like? I am out by the Quad Cities, though. NOAA is saying 50% chance of snow. 

Kevlars


----------



## dieselss

If your just using for salt,cc, shovel, snowblow...a good pair of snowmobile gloves work great. I'm going on 8 years with mine, finally starting to die, but still work.


----------



## Bird21

Matco insulated gloves work great.


----------



## Dissociative

None of my gloves ever grab the wet bags nice....sooooo slippery it sucks!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Come on, the wetter the better!


----------



## Cover Guy

I use chemical resentace gloves water proof good grip and warm I get them fram farm and fleet


----------



## mikeitu7

Pushin 2 Please;1415206 said:


> Come on, the wetter the better!


Lmao especially with your screen name.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Anyone have a beater with a heater with a plow....for trade for snow plowing services....worth 1000?....anywhere around the glenview/niles and surrounding or north...maybe a truck thats been sitting and abandond at the bottom of the list for backups thats never used?


----------



## Bird21

Erw I have a 1997 f250 4x4 1200 cash


----------



## Bird21

[email protected] com. **** it your in a bad way 1000. Cash


----------



## ERWbuilders

Bird, I dont have the cash...i took a major loss on this event and i have to save the little money i have for fuel and salt for the next event...$150. Thats why i need to trade plowing services for a truck with plow I have accounts in Waukegan, Mchenry, Barrington, Lake zurich, libertyville, lake villa, glenview and potentially one in zion so any of the areas or surrounding areas i can service...No more sub contractors for me...i need a truck that i can hire a guy to run and have my ol lady go with so they plow fast, up to my standards (which are high) and my ol ladys a slave driver so **** can get done and i can make some money this winter....Unless you can take a payment plan..... but swaping would be ideal and i would greatly appreciate the help....keep in mind i also am a general contractor and would be more than happy to work it off too


----------



## Bird21

Call me 847 370 9512


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hey Bird, Nice white truck man, if we can make a deal on it, its going to save my ass and make a great addition to my fleet!


----------



## Bird21

All good!!!


----------



## snowguys

Hey bird does the truck have a plow?


----------



## Bird21

No Plow extra truck. Bought two at an auction didnt need th after all . Sold!


----------



## ERWbuilders

....Now im looking for a plow for it......CHEAP!!! Conventional off brand whatever..labor trade best option or payment plan....barter parts or a PA system ($500) Take over a lot for free till value of plow is paid for...again i thank all of you!


----------



## buildinon

If I caught one of my guys doing this I WOULD  HIM!!! But I never thought I would see an end loader be able to do this...on purpose atleast


----------



## NW Snow Removal

anyone see any snow fall? there was a warning for a coating to a 1/4 inch tonight, but on radar it looks like it all disappeared?


----------



## highhog1

NW Snow Removal;1415320 said:


> anyone see any snow fall? there was a warning for a coating to a 1/4 inch tonight, but on radar it looks like it all disappeared?


I'm downtown right now working and there is nothing happening.


----------



## brianbrich1

Just took dog for a walk and nothing down here kc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1415331 said:


> Just took dog for a walk and nothing down here kc


It's a long walk to Kansas City

Ugly tomorrow snow frezzing rain and rain


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I hate freezing rain. Yes, I'll have to salt and get to make money but I hate driving in it. I'd rather all snow or even all rain!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The morning is slow and heavy for me if u know what I mean


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think we all do. I'm goin to Beauty and the Beast. I can't wait. Its in 3D too! Whooooo Hoooooo!


----------



## littlebass

When is this icing supposed to start ? We are going to load the 5 yard dump today and park it inside.


----------



## erkoehler

We have move out from the boat show, I sure hope its not freezing rain Monday night.


----------



## the new boss 92

Midwest Pond;1414218 said:


> sorry to hear New Boss, hopefully it all works out


as of right now i think we are just going to run some pick ups over there. but we are aloso going to replace him asap.


SnowMatt13;1414258 said:


> Hopefully the guy was not hurt too bad.
> Guess his experiance wasn't as good as his confidence.


found out yesterday minor concusion(sp?) and some bruising to his nose. not to bad, it also wasnt the only thing he hit either i found out he hit a car in a driveway he wasnt suppossed to be in. guy was a tool and very slow so he needed to get replaced.


----------



## dieselss

the new boss 92;1415478 said:


> as of right now i think we are just going to run some pick ups over there. but we are aloso going to replace him asap.
> 
> found out yesterday minor concusion(sp?) and some bruising to his nose. not to bad, it also wasnt the only thing he hit either i found out he hit a car in a driveway he wasnt suppossed to be in. guy was a tool and very slow so he needed to get replaced.


dont you hate when they dont tell you that they hit........ and you find out later on!!!!!
 just makes my blood boil!!!!!


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1415386 said:


> It's a long walk to Kansas City
> 
> Ugly tomorrow snow frezzing rain and rain


Whats monday night and tuesday looking like? Any insight on the systems later in the week?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Busy couple of days..... Had 8 accounts chnage mid storm from 2" triggers to zero tolerance accounts. Kept the guys working up until about 3PM yesterday which is great. Went through the first semi load of salt. Slept from about 6PM last night until 7AM today. Only problem we ran into was my headlights on the plow and truck decided to stop working at 4AM on saturday morning. That was interesting to say the least. All in all a good first storm.


----------



## SnowMatt13

May start as a mix. Then an inch maybe two of snow. Highest totals at the border.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just get the salt ready for tomorrow we are going to need it guys.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

When is it supposed to start?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1415521 said:


> Whats monday night and tuesday looking like? Any insight on the systems later in the week?


I'm waiting for the afternoon runs to give my thoughts. With all the request from
Different states in pms I should start up my own weather site.

Also, I'm told Arctic has all 140 cat's sold already.


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1415571 said:


> I'm waiting for the afternoon runs to give my thoughts. With all the request from
> Different states in pms I should start up my own weather site.
> 
> Also, I'm told Arctic has all 140 cat's sold already.


Is there anyone in specific we could call? Or just call the main number? Just to get some info for next years sales


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Why are they selling their cats pat?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Wow. Sold all of them already. Nice


----------



## SullivanSeptic

They sell to the usual people that bought them in the past?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1415583 said:


> Why are they selling their cats pat?


Every year they are sold. It's their business model to replace every year

They keep all the non cat eqm they own.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1415589 said:


> They sell to the usual people that bought them in the past?


I would think the one with the most cash wins


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1415571 said:


> I'm waiting for the afternoon runs to give my thoughts. With all the request from
> Different states in pms I should start up my own weather site.
> 
> Also, I'm told Arctic has all 140 cat's sold already.


You should start your own site, you could be the next john dee


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1415542 said:


> May start as a mix. Then an inch maybe two of snow. Highest totals at the border.


U guys have the best shot

I noticed I was deleted yesterday withy first thoughts. It was in the middle of the George/Aj thing

It was about the i88 as the mixing point. This event will be a hard one to call

A slight change in track will make a big deal


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1415607 said:


> You should start your own site, you could be the next john dee


Oh no. I'm too pro snow also, I'll see a low of 60 in July and.....


----------



## SnowMatt13

A salting tomorrow night and a plow/salt tues am would be great.....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so with the first snow fall of the year arctic sold out huh??


----------



## the new boss 92

dieselss;1415484 said:


> dont you hate when they dont tell you that they hit........ and you find out later on!!!!!
> just makes my blood boil!!!!!


yea, and to top it off he was supposse to have 8 years experience in a skidder. come to find out i did 3/4 of a place in 3 hours in my truck and he did 15 2 car wide driveways. yikes! he claims he needed  but i call bs, i think he though it was easy and signed up lol. but i have also been told i plow like a nut case in my truck but have yet come close to even hitting anything in 4 years cause i just keep my insurence numbers in the back of my head and how lucky i am to have them.

whats the up coming week looking like?


----------



## dlcs

Everyone thinks plowing snow is easy. Just get in and drive around the lots. So they think anyway.


----------



## bobcat s-160

^^ what new boss said, whats this week looking like? I'm in the thumb part of MI and they have us down for 1-3 inches Tuesday. I sure hope its 3 and not 1:realmad:


----------



## ERWbuilders

dlcs;1415755 said:


> Everyone thinks plowing snow is easy. Just get in and drive around the lots. So they think anyway.


Plowin snow is easy (when you know what your doin)


----------



## ERWbuilders

Looks like Snow on tuesday......anyone know if its a go or not?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe an inch or so tops. All depends on where the low tracks.


----------



## the new boss 92

dlcs;1415755 said:


> Everyone thinks plowing snow is easy. Just get in and drive around the lots. So they think anyway.


yea, kinda like windrowing tward the building right?:laughing: i just love watching the newbie's cutting there own throat like the guy did and then either walking away pissed off or hurting himself like he did or others!

it better be like 2 inches so i can go out and get a full push in. if i get ***** again im going to be really pissed!


----------



## ERWbuilders

the new boss 92;1415923 said:


> yea, kinda like windrowing tward the building right?:laughing: i just love watching the newbie's cutting there own throat like the guy did and then either walking away pissed off or hurting himself like he did or others!
> 
> it better be like 2 inches so i can go out and get a full push in. if i get ***** again im going to be really pissed!


exactly...or better yet once you get windrowing away from the building down...plow then have your sidewalkst cleared onto the lot and windrow again lmao! I learned that real quick when i started out....hopefully we get a 2 incher...i need to make some profits here


----------



## dieselss

My newbie decided to start at the curb and push it straight??. Then snowblowing, didn't even do full sidewalks!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Atleast your newbie made it to the right property........and showed up hahaha


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. True,,,,but he was following me...so he really had no excuse....and sorry to here. That really sucks and makes for a hella long night.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Might be tough to hit 2 inches. Low needs to slow down a bit. Depends how it starts and if it is mixed when the transition to all snow takes place


----------



## ERWbuilders

haha, Its all good, ill make it up next round, It was a HELL of a long night/days but i defanatly learned a lot plus i know how others feel that this crap happens too so i can be more sympothetic and help out if need be


----------



## ultimate plow

ERWbuilders;1415770 said:


> Plowin snow is easy (when you know what your doin)


Mathmatics at yale is easy too when you know what your doin


----------



## GMC99

What are you guys seeing in the long range forecast, seems a lot of the forecasts have next week in the 40's to near 50!! Hoping there all wrong


----------



## GMC99

not good at all... not at all surprised though


----------



## ERWbuilders

I want a western wideout...... lol


----------



## highhog1

ERWbuilders;1416083 said:


> I want a western wideout...... lol


I want another Midwestern WHITEOUT! Lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

highhog1;1416123 said:


> I want another Midwestern WHITEOUT! Lol


hahaha yea me too...let me get all prepaired this time so i dont have a repeat of the other night


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Let's hope this is a good week. Why? After this week it will be spring like starting around next Sunday.


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1416139 said:


> Let's hope this is a good week. Why? After this week it will be spring like starting around next Sunday.


Cant believe it :crying:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Our "Spring Break", will NOT last long!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Would you guys plow in a cc long bed dully. I need to get a new truck soon. Or should I look for a short bed. I just don't know what I want.


----------



## kevlars

P2P, you must know something we don't know. Enlighten us, please!!

Kevlars


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R Yard Design;1416185 said:


> Would you guys plow in a cc long bed dully. I need to get a new truck soon. Or should I look for a short bed. I just don't know what I want.


IMHO...id get an extended cab short box....but it all depends on what your doing....Residentials and apartments....Commercial without a lot of turns and tight spots bigger the better!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I need the four door with the baby and summer work. And I like the 8 foot bed I have now.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Sounds like a 2 truck situation then!....Might as well keep what ya got and get you a soccer mom grocery getter lmao


----------



## R&R Yard Design

The wifes got the tahoe.


----------



## GMC99

R&R Yard Design;1416210 said:


> The wifes got the tahoe.


What brand truck are you looking at?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I hate and love billing all at the same time! Deciphering the guys hand writing is oh so easy!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ford then Chevy. Not dodge cause I can't see myself with a 1500 with a vee box. Lol. 350 or 250. But I found a nice 450 king ranch that I would love to have but it may me to big.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Russ, why a dually? Do you really need one? What are you hauling that requires a dually?


----------



## 01PStroke

If you're looking at Ford's my friend's dad is opening Manteno Ford in the next week or so!


----------



## dlcs

R&R Yard Design;1416210 said:


> The wifes got the tahoe.


Put a plow on it. They look badass with a western Ultra mount. Just sayin.


----------



## WilliamOak

What's the word on tonight? Anything or am I going nuts??


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1416176 said:


> Our "Spring Break", will NOT last long!


if you know something please spill it. i saw the big warm up in the extended and it just ruined my day. So are you saying the warm up will not last long or it will last for awhile?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

The hoe has a plow on it only use it when needed. Don't really need a dual I guess. Just thinking out of the box.


----------



## dlcs

WilliamOak;1416256 said:


> What's the word on tonight? Anything or am I going nuts??


Possible freezing drizzle towards morning and foggy. Fog may help create icy conditions. Salt run, maybe?


----------



## Spucel

Hoping for a salt run in the am!


----------



## Spucel

Just drove from Bolingbrook to Plainfield and it was pretty slippery out.


----------



## brianbrich1

Looks like nbc 5 andy says 1- 2" tomorrow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning Brian,Pat Ron Russ,Ryan.......

1-2 would be nice little event and hopefully thursday into friday will be Thumbs Upbetter


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey brian How did your new Vee Work for ya in the last storm ???????


----------



## dlcs

anyone salting this AM? Looks to be above freezing here.


----------



## highhog1

dlcs;1416394 said:


> anyone salting this AM? Looks to be above freezing here.


Just my eggs!


----------



## brianbrich1

New v worked great dennis..in those smaller lots or the ones wherw winrowing it over is not a option it worked great..


----------



## the new boss 92

ERWbuilders;1415925 said:


> exactly...or better yet once you get windrowing away from the building down...plow then have your sidewalkst cleared onto the lot and windrow again lmao! I learned that real quick when i started out....hopefully we get a 2 incher...i need to make some profits here


that one is even better! or newies running the spreader every pass to try and cut time and they end up wasting every dime youe have!


----------



## bobcat s-160

I'm in the 3-6 inch zone Thumbs Up Sure hope so, need this one. Only got an inch out of the last storm


----------



## dlcs

Where do you see 3-6? What site is saying this?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Looks like he's in Michigan so somewhere over there. Looks like the only 3-6, according to that map, would be along the IL border.
Looks like at the bottom of the map it says snowday.org


----------



## dlcs

SnowMatt13;1416503 said:


> Looks like he's in Michigan so somewhere over there. Looks like the only 3-6, according to that map, would be along the IL border.
> Looks like at the bottom of the map it says snowday.org


LOL.....My IPAD didn't show the pic just the text. Now that I'm on my pc, i can see the pic.


----------



## bobcat s-160

I'm up towards the thumb of MI. Yes its from Snowday.org. Not sure how accurate they are, they were right on with the last storm for this area.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

As of now, I'm thinking 1-2 inches for us south side guys. Should snow from around 5am to 2pm. Time will tell!


----------



## ERWbuilders

innaccuweather is calling for 3 inches now...i hope there right


----------



## GMC99

44 degree high today?? Where the hell did that come from?


----------



## dlcs

GMC99;1416579 said:


> 44 degree high today?? Where the hell did that come from?


I was wondering the same thing. Was only supose to be 35 for the high today as of last night.


----------



## dlcs

Looks like after tomorrow we are out of luck for snow and back into the upper 40's next week?


----------



## GMC99

Looks like the rest of the week is a bust as well... Had a feeling it was to good to be true! :realmad:


----------



## GMC99

Wish Olddog would give us some insight!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1416613 said:


> Wish Olddog would give us some insight!!


You don't want to hear what he is going to say.


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1416640 said:


> You don't want to hear what he is going to say.


Figured that was the case!! What are your thoughts? Little bit tomorrow, and then thats it for awhile??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

After this week, Spring will begin Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Let's hope we cool down quick tonight...


----------



## brianbrich1

The question is.... Is it a short warm up or a month long warm up?


----------



## brianbrich1

Iam hungry for somd wings....hint hint.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Next week we can wing it let have a little party.


----------



## the new boss 92

R&R Yard Design;1416719 said:


> Next week we can wing it let have a little party.


there is going to be lots of time fore partying it looks like, maybe i can make an apperence my one of my partners if im free. some one pm me details and ill let you guys know!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

pushin 2 please;1416661 said:


> after this week, spring will begin saturday or sunday.


 wtf better not be seein grass growing yet!!!!!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

:laughing:Nice edit Dennis!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We will see it but not growing yet. Maybe end of next week


----------



## dlcs

brianbrich1;1416717 said:


> The question is.... Is it a short warm up or a month long warm up?


Accordign to one of our local forcasters, warm first part of next week then cooling down towards the end with a chance of snow. Then warmimg back up again. I thought the first part of February was suppose to be snowy? LOL This weather is goign to drive us all into the nuthouse.


----------



## dlcs

Snowday has a major winter storm possible next monday or so for the midwest. But highs monday are suppose to be in the 40's and tuesdays high in the low 30's. Maybe we will get something out of it?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1416748 said:


> :laughing:Nice edit Dennis!


Thanks Eric


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dlcs;1416768 said:


> Accordign to one of our local forcasters, warm first part of next week then cooling down towards the end with a chance of snow. Then warmimg back up again. I thought the first part of February was suppose to be snowy? LOL This weather is goign to drive us all into the nuthouse.


IF not the NUT HOUSE !! for SURE the POOR HOUSE  That will be me on the corner with a sign around my Neck ................Will Work for.....BW WINGS and a Beer Out front at Our Next M&G :laughing:


----------



## chicago plower

hello everyone 

i have been reading and watching this site for a long time

just wanted to say hi


----------



## GMC99

No snow tonight now, quarter inch of rain! Great!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Still calling for a mix turning to snow with 1-3 at the border.


----------



## dlcs

GMC99;1416964 said:


> No snow tonight now, quarter inch of rain! Great!


I know they killed it for us guys in the far northwestern part of the state too.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Too much warm air in the system??


----------



## d&r

GMC99;1416964 said:


> No snow tonight now, quarter inch of rain! Great!


But turning to freezing rain by 3am, then to snow by morning. Looking like its going to be a salt runs till tomorrow afternoon. By the way has anybody ever tried the Accuweather Pro? Is it worth the money?


----------



## dlcs

So wtf is it.....they cut the snow down to less than half inch for tomorrow. Then 20 minutes later issue a special statement.....

*...WINTER WEATHER RETURNS TO THE AREA TONIGHT AND TUESDAY...

A STRONG COLD FRONT WILL PUSH THROUGH REGION THIS EVENING WITH
MUCH COLDER AIR MOVING IN BEHIND IT. A LIGHT WINTERY MIX OF
SNOW... AND FREEZING MAY DEVELOP THIS EVENING NORTHWEST OF A LINE
FROM FAIRFIELD IOWA THROUGH FREEPORT ILLINOIS WITH SOME LIGHT RAIN
POSSIBLE TO THE SOUTHEAST.

AFTER MIDNIGHT SNOW IS EXPECTED TO SPREAD OVER THE AREA. THE SNOW
COULD BE MIXED WITH SOME FREEZING RAIN JUST AFTER MIDNIGHT OVER
PARTS SOUTHEAST IOWA...NORTHEAST MISSOURI AND WEST CENTRAL
ILLINOIS BEFORE CHANGING TO ALL SNOW. THE LIGHT SNOW WILL
GRADUALLY END FROM WEST TO EAST TUESDAY. SNOWFALL AMOUNTS ARE
EXPECTED TO RANGE FROM 1 TO 2 INCHES FROM EAST CENTRAL IOWA INTO
NORTHWEST ILLINOIS WITH LESS THAN AN INCH OVER THE REST OF THE AREA.
NORTHWEST WINDS WILL BE INCREASING TO 20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS
AROUND 35 MPH BY LATE TONIGHT AND WILL CONTINUE TUESDAY. THE
STRONG WINDS COULD CAUSE SOME BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.

THE SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW COULD CAUSE SLIPPERY DRIVING CONDITIONS
ACROSS THE REGION LATE TONIGHT AND TUESDAY. BE SURE TO CHECK THE
LATEST WEATHER AND ROAD INFORMATION BEFORE TRAVELING.
*


----------



## ERWbuilders

dlcs;1416979 said:


> So wtf is it.....they cut the snow down to less than half inch for tomorrow. Then 20 minutes later issue a special statement.....
> 
> [/B]


Theyre covering there asses...if we get snow they get it right if we dont get snow well....they get it right again..its a win win situation for them because they cant predict shyt....so there guessing:laughing:


----------



## GMC99

Atleast they lowered the temps for sunday and monday.... Well for now atleast


----------



## bobcat s-160

Now the National Weather Service has me under one freakin inch for Tuesday and Tuesday night. Much more of this and I"ll be in the nut house.


----------



## d&r

They also took out freezing rain...... so much for the early morning salt run.


----------



## GMC99

chicago plower;1416934 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i have been reading and watching this site for a long time
> 
> just wanted to say hi


Welcome! Join us as we all bang our heads against the wall!


----------



## d&r

GMC99;1417052 said:


> Welcome! Join us as we all bang our heads against the wall!


Thats an understatement.... lol ..... Welcome Chicago Plower, what side of town do you operate from or do you only service the Midway area?


----------



## Rainer

Long time lurker here too, just recently signed up. Bit of a weather dork so here goes: differing snow amounts forecast are because of uncertainty in timing of cold air arrival. Simplistic, but, the earlier it arrives, the sooner it turns to snow. The colder it drops while it's coming down, the fluffier the flakes. Could still be 1-2" from I80 north, closer to 3" at the border. Lake is too warm for enhancement this time, and may actually impede higher amounts along the lake. Timing should be roughly 2am change over to snow in McHenry county, 3am at McHenry/Lake county border. Very short window (maybe 3 hours) of all snow. In reality, it could be a pretty efficient producer if the temps drop quickly enough, but it's duration will be short lived.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Welcome to new posters....


----------



## Rainer

And then, just like a weatherman, as I posted the above, certain aspects have changed.

From NWS:

THERE IS A CHANCE THAT AREAS NORTHWEST OF A LINE
FROM NEAR LAKE FOREST IN LAKE COUNTY ILLINOIS TO NEAR MENDOTA IN
FAR NORTHERN LASALLE COUNTY...INCLUDING THE FAR NORTHERN AND
NORTHWESTERN CHICAGO SUBURBS...COULD SEE A PERIOD OF LIGHT
FREEZING RAIN OR FREEZING DRIZZLE AFTER MIDNIGHT BEFORE
TRANSITIONING TO ALL SNOW. AREAS TO THE SOUTHEAST WILL SEE RAIN
AND DRIZZLE TRANSITION TO SNOW FROM WEST TO EAST STARTING AROUND
DAYBREAK AND CONTINUE THROUGH LATE TUESDAY MORNING.

SNOW WILL THEN CONTINUE INTO TUESDAY AFTERNOON WITH TOTAL
ACCUMULATIONS OF UP TO 1 TO 2 INCHES POSSIBLE GENERALLY NORTH OF
INTERSTATE 80...WITH A CHANCE FOR SOME AREAS TO SEE 3 INCHES NEAR
THE WISCONSIN BORDER. AREAS ALONG AND SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 80 MAY
SEE UP TO AN INCH OF ACCUMULATION. STRONG NORTH TO NORTHWEST WINDS
WILL DEVELOP TUESDAY MORNING WITH GUSTS OF 30 TO 35 MPH AT TIMES.
THIS WILL CAUSE BLOWING SNOW AND MAY REDUCE VISIBILITIES TO A MILE
OR LESS WHERE HEAVIER SNOW FALLS. TEMPERATURES WILL PEAK IN THE
MORNING THEN FALL INTO THE LOW TO MID 20S THROUGH THE AFTERNOON.


----------



## dlcs

I see weather.blogspot was suppose to release their new outlook for the season, but not using any weather models. I can't even get myelf to go their and see that disapointment. Been way too much disapointment in my life today, can't take anymore.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Midwest Pond;1417101 said:


> Welcome to new posters....


Bahahahahaha.......I think its a new reality show....."Welcome to New Posters
I have no walls left.....I don't know what sucked more...writing out all the invoices or the consistant feeling like a 4yr old in trouble writing "Sorry for the inconvenience, it will not happen again" a hundred times....


----------



## dlcs

Rainer;1417103 said:


> And then, just like a weatherman, as I posted the above, certain aspects have changed.
> 
> I think the national weather service monitors this thread. When they see us start to get giddy and excited, they quick pull the rug out from underneath us, then watch us cry. I bet Plowsite is their @##$$% homepage at the NWS.


----------



## dlcs

ERWbuilders;1417118 said:


> Bahahahahaha.......I think its a new reality show....."Welcome to New Posters
> I have no walls left.....I don't know what sucked more...writing out all the invoices or the consistant feeling like a 4yr old in trouble writing "Sorry for the inconvenience, it will not happen again" a hundred times....


I kinda feel the same way, more like its a bad nightmare though.


----------



## dlcs

Well I looked, couldn't help myself. This is the guys prediction using the SWAG system(scientific wild ass guess). Here is the link.

http://www.theweathercentre.blogspot.com/


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So whats the good word out on the streets today??????


We all getting ready for thurday, friday, and saturday????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Your the good word!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1416613 said:


> Wish Olddog would give us some insight!!


I'm here



Pushin 2 Please;1416640 said:


> You don't want to hear what he is going to say.


u a smart man



dlcs;1416782 said:


> Snowday has a major winter storm possible next monday or so for the midwest. But highs monday are suppose to be in the 40's and tuesdays high in the low 30's. Maybe we will get something out of it?


ah, yes there is something watch for



chicago plower;1416934 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i have been reading and watching this site for a long time
> 
> just wanted to say hi


hey!!!!



GMC99;1416964 said:


> No snow tonight now, quarter inch of rain! Great!


relax



d&r;1416978 said:


> But turning to freezing rain by 3am, then to snow by morning. Looking like its going to be a salt runs till tomorrow afternoon. By the way has anybody ever tried the Accuweather Pro? Is it worth the money?


F Accuweather Pro



bobcat s-160;1417026 said:


> Now the National Weather Service has me under one freakin inch for Tuesday and Tuesday night. Much more of this and I"ll be in the nut house.


lookin that way, sorry bud


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1417162 said:


> We all getting ready for thurday, friday, and saturday????


I will be now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1417165 said:


> Your the good word!


well the old lady, I mean the other half says I have to eat dinner and take out the trash before I can play on plowsite.....B***H !!!!!

and a have a small fuel problem with the dogs....


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone want a fully loaded amber ecco streetlazer mini LED bar? Perm. Mount $750 new online from what I found, first $400 OBO, if anyone wants it come get it the longer it stays here the longer I'm gonna want to keep it. Lol


----------



## tugboat

Channel 13 Rockford is talking possible 3 measureable snows this week. Cross my fingers and promise not to start the plow truck-


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Did you get that Federal LED Highlighter?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok just got a call from my Buddy at IDOT He said there weather IDIOT is call for 

FREEZIN RAIN AND PRECIPT STARTING AT 3 AM AND TURNING INTO SNOW GRADUALLY MID TO LATE MORNING WITH POSSIBLE 2 TO 4 FROM ILL -WIS BORDER DOWN TO JUST SOUTH OF I 80

LAKE EFFECT FOR IND AND MICH ALSO ON THE RADAR?????


----------



## WilliamOak

Pushin 2 Please;1417235 said:


> Did you get that Federal LED Highlighter?


Me? Nah there was one guy before me who got it.


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1417162 said:


> So whats the good word out on the streets today??????
> 
> We all getting ready for thurday, friday, and saturday????


Now why do you do that....lol! Halarious how you leave us hanging.....kinda like going to the strip club! payup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tugboat;1417233 said:


> channel 13 rockford is talking possible 3 measureable snows this week. Cross my fingers and promise not to start the plow truck-


yes tomorrow, and two clippers for later in the week. One loooks really good

theres not awhole lot i can add to whats been posted, im just not feeling very strong about the numbers. A salting to the south sounds like a for sure thing and a push to the north at some point. i having some problems accessing my links.

Anyways my dieing to try out my new plowing hat


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

WilliamOak;1417256 said:


> Me? Nah there was one guy before me who got it.


Sorry. Those are good lights. I have 2.


clncut;1417259 said:


> Now why do you do that....lol! Halarious how you leave us hanging.....kinda like going to the strip club! payup


Nice. Pat could be a striper!:laughing:


chicago plower;1416934 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i have been reading and watching this site for a long time
> 
> just wanted to say hi


Whats up Chicago? What kind of truck/ trucks you running?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1417259 said:


> Now why do you do that....lol! Halarious how you leave us hanging.....kinda like going to the strip club! payup


I'm sorry, I had to step away from the computer for a few.

The event from the other night was a let down for me, need a few to relax


----------



## clncut

clncut;1417259 said:


> Now why do you do that....lol! Halarious how you leave us hanging.....kinda like going to the strip club! payup





Pushin 2 Please;1417268 said:


> Sorry. Those are good lights. I have 2.
> 
> Nice. Pat could be a striper!:laughing:
> 
> Whats up Chicago? What kind of truck/ trucks you running?


No offense Pat, Im not paying to watch you dance.....unless you wear that special number all the fellas are talking about! lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Raining pretty good here in my neck of the woods. Whoooo hooooo, wash that salt away!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Pat starts stripping, we may all have to to make some kinda money this winter......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

*Sebert landscaping - romeoville il*

Very large fire this afternoon over at Sebert Landscaping in Romeoville IL. Fire looks to have destroyed the majority of the main building. Sebert also plows snow in this area. Sad to see that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I will post live shots for a good push

Happy king day all


----------



## dlcs

Now thats a awsome hat. Can I get one or do you have to buy or work for Arctic?


----------



## WilliamOak

Hambrick & Co.;1417365 said:


> Very large fire this afternoon over at Sebert Landscaping in Romeoville IL. Fire looks to have destroyed the majority of the main building. Sebert also plows snow in this area. Sad to see that.


Wow that sucks, hate to hear that no matter who it is.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1417367 said:


> Now thats a awsome hat. Can I get one or do you have to buy or work for Arctic?


Have to buy a sectional plow.......


----------



## Midwest Pond

throw that hat away, I'll send you a BlackHawks hat


----------



## ERWbuilders

snow dance....:redbounce:yow!::bluebounc.....need to get this shyt goin...got the right bolts in the front end so it wont come loose again...dunno how i screwed that up... now its time for me to come back....anyone got a western wideout for sale...well trade...i got a 95 work van with ladder racks and shelves......maybe a 9ft MVP?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1417365 said:


> Very large fire this afternoon over at Sebert Landscaping in Romeoville IL. Fire looks to have destroyed the majority of the main building. Sebert also plows snow in this area. Sad to see that.


Was it this afternoon? Mayne 3:00. I was in Romeoville and heard sirens for a good hour going by. Hope nobody was hurt. Equipment and shop can easily be replaced


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1417383 said:


> Have to buy a sectional plow.......


Oh well, but anyway thats a cool hat.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1417409 said:


> Was it this afternoon? Mayne 3:00. I was in Romeoville and heard sirens for a good hour going by. Hope nobody was hurt. Equipment and shop can easily be replaced


5:49 Tonight


----------



## Spucel

Still out there, looks like it flared up again and its a total loss.


----------



## GMC99

Wonder how much of their snow equipment was stored inside


----------



## DistinctiveDave

That sucks for Sebert.

http://romeoville.patch.com/articles/crews-responding-to-fire-at-landscaping-company


----------



## Spucel

Anyone ever see a back blade / salter combo?


----------



## Rainer

Storm parameters are really changing drastically now. Might not start snowing (or at least accumulating) til mid morning, and might last through evening rush. Cold air will prolly be here for most of the precip, so higher accumulations are possible as well. Wouldn't be surprised if NWS threw out a warning with their overnight/morning forecast. Milwaukee looks like a solid 3-6" now, and it appears as though there will be some lake enhancement as well.


----------



## clncut

Rainer;1417539 said:


> Storm parameters are really changing drastically now. Might not start snowing (or at least accumulating) til mid morning, and might last through evening rush. Cold air will prolly be here for most of the precip, so higher accumulations are possible as well. Wouldn't be surprised if NWS threw out a warning with their overnight/morning forecast. Milwaukee looks like a solid 3-6" now, and it appears as though there will be some lake enhancement as well.


Welcome....its always nice to have another weather guru on her to shed some insight on future forcasts


----------



## Rainer

clncut;1417565 said:


> Welcome....its always nice to have another weather guru on her to shed some insight on future forcasts


 Thanks for the welcome. Don't know which is a worse job this year: snow removal or predicting the weather.

Everyone remember those cold, nasty, lingering rains in late summer/early fall? Kept hitting us in almost the same spots, for the same duration? This winter has been pretty much a repeat, timing and duration wise. The only thing that's stopped us from having a GOOD season so far is the absence of cold air, which we're only gonna get in bursts this winter, it seems. The precip forecast(s) were dead on. Arctic air, not so much.


----------



## dieselss

Raining pretty good now in highland FYI


----------



## chicago plower

Pushin 2 Please;1417268 said:


> Sorry. Those are good lights. I have 2.
> 
> Nice. Pat could be a striper!:laughing:
> 
> Whats up Chicago? What kind of truck/ trucks you running?


I have a big wheel with a 2x6 board duct tape to it..lol

I am in this as a hobby


----------



## Rainer

NW Indiana and southern burbs may get thunder/lightning overnight as well. It's cooled off enough in Madison & near west Milwaukee burbs, lower temps/dewpoints slowly creeping south. Just across the border in Burlington, WI it's right at freezing. That line of colder temps will work it's way southeast slowly until it's snow for all of us around mid morning perhaps. Sorta the same setup as last week, as temps drop throughout the day and the low pressure passes near to the south.

Next model runs in a few hours should start to focus on a more concrete solution. This winter is f'n screwy. LOL


----------



## clncut

Rainer;1417609 said:


> NW Indiana and southern burbs may get thunder/lightning overnight as well. It's cooled off enough in Madison & near west Milwaukee burbs, lower temps/dewpoints slowly creeping south. Just across the border in Burlington, WI it's right at freezing. That line of colder temps will work it's way southeast slowly until it's snow for all of us around mid morning perhaps. Sorta the same setup as last week, as temps drop throughout the day and the low pressure passes near to the south.
> 
> Next model runs in a few hours should start to focus on a more concrete solution. This winter is f'n screwy. LOL


Thanks...keep em coming! Thumbs Up


----------



## GMC99

chicago plower;1417608 said:


> I have a big wheel with a 2x6 board duct tape to it..lol
> 
> I am in this as a hobby


Is that a $30,000 big wheel?


----------



## buildinon

Spucel;1417526 said:


> Anyone ever see a back blade / salter combo?


If you are refering to a black newer body style Dodge Ram with a black blade / salter setup yes I have seen one...I saw it Thursday plowing the Jewel in Buffalo Grove, why what's up?


----------



## WilliamOak

I've seen a dual piston ebling with a V box in the truck (cough) Ek (cough) lol


----------



## erkoehler

Hauling boats home still.....trying to beat the weather.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WilliamOak;1417680 said:


> I've seen a dual piston ebling with a V box in the truck (cough) Ek (cough) lol


Collin.......SHHHHHHHH its a secret:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well Boys Morning


IT is 42 degress here in Tinley Park Right now and still kinda warm out at 2:00 am Tues


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1417713 said:


> Hauling boats home still.....trying to beat the weather.


WOW >>>>>>EK Hope your pullin more than one at a time????


----------



## buildinon

Well atleast we know we have an active weather spotter on the road right now then, he is better than inaccurate and the guessers and can give us up to the minute real time reports:laughing:

And that sucks to have to be out hauling this late, hopefully there is light traffic right now. Time to hire a few guys or you should of bribed a few of us with hotwings and beer to tow a few back for ya


----------



## mikeitu7

DIRISHMAN;1417733 said:


> Well Boys Morning
> 
> IT is 42 degress here in Tinley Park Right now and still kinda warm out at 2:00 am Tues [/
> Was supposed to salt for the freezing rain we were supposed to get. It look like gonna have to wait a while longer, its to warm.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mikeitu7;1417754 said:


> DIRISHMAN;1417733 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Boys Morning
> 
> IT is 42 degress here in Tinley Park Right now and still kinda warm out at 2:00 am Tues [/
> Was supposed to salt for the freezing rain we were supposed to get. It look like gonna have to wait a while longer, its to warm.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep most deffinatley MIke ......Think I'll go back to bed now for another 2 hours and get back up to check the temps and outside for a Salting.................
Click to expand...


----------



## PremierPlow

Sorry to hear that this last storm was so rough on so many here. I had to leave mid storm for my brother's wedding out of state. I had a backup lined up (a new one, my brother who got married was my normal backup). What a disaster this guy was. He didn't show up at all at most places and then left a mess where he did show. I ended up having to find someone else and get them out between sets of wedding pictures. I'm just glad we've got more coming in.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

At 440 its 39 out. Wait till 6.


----------



## brianbrich1

Well its waiting time now...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

IF anything happens today, it won't be till after 9 or 10am. We have a better shot later in the week.


----------



## brianbrich1

Looks like snow later in the morn thru the afternoon eve...2-4" possible andy avoloz says..


----------



## ERWbuilders

The top counties (Mchenry,lake etc) has a winter weather advisory and 3-5 inches.....Glenview and surrounding 1-3...how can this be with such a tiny storm?...Interesting


----------



## brianbrich1

Well a salting mid to late am and a push in the evening ( if we are lucky) is what us guys on the south are probably looking at I suppose..


----------



## ERWbuilders

brianbrich1;1417802 said:


> Well a salting mid to late am and a push in the evening ( if we are lucky) is what us guys on the south are probably looking at I suppose..


Should have done the snow dance like i did last night!!!payup


----------



## littlebass

I think I will go out and wash my truck. Warm here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1417786 said:


> Looks like snow later in the morn thru the afternoon eve...2-4" possible andy avoloz says..


2-4 for us? I highly doubt it.


----------



## littlebass

how about 1-2 maybe


----------



## bobcat s-160

Now they have me back up to 1-3 with 40 mph wind. Every time I get it is completely different


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;1417817 said:


> 2-4 for us? I highly doubt it.


Thats what iam sayin.....i think andy is just throwing out a broad statement for the entire area.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

littlebass;1417819 said:


> how about 1-2 maybe


Maybe? I hate to say it but a inch or less looks doable for us southsiders. I'm still hoping for 1-2!


brianbrich1;1417826 said:


> Thats what iam sayin.....i think andy is just throwing out a broad statement for the entire area.


Well if that's a broad statement, I'll take the low end and take our 2 inches and run!


----------



## brianbrich1

For sure...not weather related but how about those "tuff" 5 kids taping beating the one kid. What the hell does that prove, what in the world are the parents teaching kids these days..... Sorry things like that piss me off!!!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

brianbrich1;1417834 said:


> For sure...not weather related but how about those "tuff" 5 kids taping beating the one kid. What the hell does that prove, what in the world are the parents teaching kids these days..... Sorry things like that piss me off!!!!!


well for one...those 5 kids hit like wimps hahaha and i think parents arent teaching their kids to defend themselves....i mean **** ive been in that spot before and took atleast 2 of em out


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NOAA is saying an inch or so, south of te Kanakee River. 1-2, up to 3 for us. i like.


As far as the beating, that stuff pisses me off too. Whatever happened to a one on one fight? I remember fighting years ago, and after you would talk and hang out with who you fought. Nobody jumping in, nobody taping it, and no weapons. I'm NOT the baddest dude out there, but kids these days are pu$$ies.


----------



## ERWbuilders

I dont see this storm happening...i think its going to downgrade to a dusting....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

The service we use for weather (DTN) is forecasting snow on Friday with totals between 7-10"....... Anyone else seeing that?


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hambrick & Co.;1417848 said:


> The service we use for weather (DTN) is forecasting snow on Friday with totals between 7-10"....... Anyone else seeing that?


Thats what ive been hearing too but with the warm up its an ify situation with customers...should i plow or should i not lol already on the hot seat from the last event :yow!:


----------



## brianbrich1

Hambrick & Co.;1417848 said:


> The service we use for weather (DTN) is forecasting snow on Friday with totals between 7-10"....... Anyone else seeing that?


Not even looking that far we can not even figure what where getting today yet


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1417848 said:


> The service we use for weather (DTN) is forecasting snow on Friday with totals between 7-10"....... Anyone else seeing that?


7-10? No. I do think if this system comes together as the models believe it will, 6-12 is doable. 7-10 though, no way!


----------



## SnowMatt13

I think the cold will stay in place for Friday. Thursday is supposed to be the coldest day but temps on Friday should support snow still.

As for today, snowing like heck here at the border, roads already covered. NWS has us under an advisory for 3-5. I don't see that, 2 or possibly 3 is more like it.....


----------



## ERWbuilders

a little slushy out here in antioch....the storm is disipating in iowa, the system is moving too fast to dump large amounts. Hopefully the sun will build it up a bit


----------



## SnowMatt13

Decent amount of snow out there, guess it all depends on how fast the low moves....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1417861 said:


> 7-10? No. I do think if this system comes together as the models believe it will, 6-12 is doable. 7-10 though, no way!


Ok.............


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry Mike. Was just F-ing around. I really do think that it has the potential to become a good storm for us. Lets hope!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1417848 said:


> The service we use for weather (DTN) is forecasting snow on Friday with totals between 7-10"....... Anyone else seeing that?


Ah, this is a clipper type system that normally does not support that much snow

They must be using a very high ratio in order to say that

To be honest, I'm watching this week from afar. I have way too much going on


----------



## ERWbuilders

I think olddog is either extremely depressed with the way this season is playing out or becoming cocky with reporting the weather because hes good at it Thumbs Up


----------



## PremierPlow

we've got a good inch here in Capron and coming down hard. getting ready to head out.


----------



## Rainer

Temps now just dropping enough to make snow. Changed from rain to sleet to snow in the last 15 minutes out here in McHenry county. And it's all tracking further north than predicted. Still a chance for 1-3 up @ the border, like originally predicted. Just not cold enough yet to fluff it up.

Hope everyone got/is getting their salting runs in.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Mundelein/ Vernon Hills.... changed over to snow, street and driveways are getting covered


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Kind of a rain/sleet mix in Elgin. Thinking about starting a salt run. Concrete was starting to get slick.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning Boys.......

Got the local ch9 guesser on and he state for today 1-3 and then went on to say Friday has more Snow in the forecast and could be a suggnificant snow fall the looks to produce ..............

6-7-8-9-10 INCHES OF GOLD


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Us south side guys will get a salt run, if were lucky. Its going way to far north.


----------



## Rainer

Moderate to heavy snow in NW IL now, as far east as Rockford and heading this way. North of I88 still with a chance at that 3". Think I'll head into the shop and do something constructive for a bit.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ERWbuilders;1417892 said:


> I think olddog is either extremely depressed with the way this season is playing out or becoming cocky with reporting the weather because hes good at it Thumbs Up


Well considering year


----------



## ERWbuilders

Dennis...i like how you animate your posts...keeps this site interestingThumbs Up (wondering what Dinnis will post next)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1417990 said:


> Well considering year


EYE THINK Oldogg & Push R being spied on from the other weather stations being they said this over a week ago that why they are calling for this now

Pat I Think you phone is TAPPED????


----------



## SnowMatt13

Maybe an inch at the border. Anything not treated is ice underneith


----------



## the new boss 92

DistinctiveDave;1417973 said:


> Kind of a rain/sleet mix in Elgin. Thinking about starting a salt run. Concrete was starting to get slick.


did you end up keep you 2500 chevy to just plow with in the winter? or are you running for someone else?


----------



## metallihockey88

Starting to change to snow by ohare


----------



## captshawn

On the boarder at the lake around a 1/4" on the pavement.


----------



## ajcoop20

snowing like a sonova up here in rockford, 1 1/2 2 inches. Got called out once for the township, then they cancelled it cause they want to wait for it to slow down.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

the new boss 92;1418030 said:


> did you end up keep you 2500 chevy to just plow with in the winter? or are you running for someone else?


New Boss,
Im working for a company out of Elgin for landscaping/snow plowing and they are paying me extra to use my personal truck. Cant beat the deal.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Stop rubbing it in guys. We have just rain. Send it down here. I want some!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

YAH COME ON GUYS SEND SOME DOWN HERE................PUSH NEEDS TO GET OUT OF THE HOUSE SO SULLY CAN GET SOME .........APPLE PIE:laughing:


----------



## highhog1

I'm downtown chicago now and the rain just turned to snow flurries. That's my update


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Baby flakes in DG


----------



## the new boss 92

DistinctiveDave;1418051 said:


> New Boss,
> Im working for a company out of Elgin for landscaping/snow plowing and they are paying me extra to use my personal truck. Cant beat the deal.


ahh i see, i didnt even know you sold till i seen your enclosed going down the road and i was like wtf that's not dave!


DIRISHMAN;1418059 said:


> YAH COME ON GUYS SEND SOME DOWN HERE................PUSH NEEDS TO GET OUT OF THE HOUSE SO SULLY CAN GET SOME .........APPLE PIE:laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Raining still in nwi but the temps are dropping pretty fast. Maybe just a salt?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

34 in Tinley and 36 in lansing.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Some snow building on radar coming out of Iowa....see if it makes it here..


----------



## NW Snow Removal

SnowMatt13;1418081 said:


> Some snow building on radar coming out of Iowa....see if it makes it here..


I hate radar hunting for snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1418059 said:


> YAH COME ON GUYS SEND SOME DOWN HERE................PUSH NEEDS TO GET OUT OF THE HOUSE SO SULLY CAN GET SOME .........APPLE PIE:laughing:


I'm at work. For all I know, Sully is enjoying a warm piece now!


SnowMatt13;1418081 said:


> Some snow building on radar coming out of Iowa....see if it makes it here..


I saw that. That is going to be our best bet. If it stays together?


dieselss;1418076 said:


> Raining still in nwi but the temps are dropping pretty fast. Maybe just a salt?


Temps close to freezing. All chemicals have been washed away. Salt run is looking good!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NW Snow Removal;1418092 said:


> I hate radar hunting for snow.


Right? Well at least I'm at work and getting paid to keep checking every ten minutes or so!


----------



## GMC99

Think it's a bust, falling apart over us


----------



## clncut

MMMMMMMMM.......PIE! Damn, now Im hungry!! Looking outside and its nasty.....Wind is howling and rain is sideways.....I hope that system holds together in Iowa, looks impressive!


----------



## dieselss

Small flakes in highland winds are blowing too


----------



## clncut

Im sure all of you have your own favorite websites for radars but Im going to throw another one out there, we use this at the firehouse and its pretty detailed.

Fullscreenradar.com


----------



## dlcs

looks liek round 2 is coming across the river right now. hope it stays together. maybe a push tonight, as it will be quite cold later. did a full salt run this morning, hoping to get enough for a evening push.


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1418123 said:


> Small flakes in highland winds are blowing too


Looks to be turning white as we speak.....


----------



## GMC99

Looks to all be north of Schaumburg at the moment


----------



## Rico T.

We're gettin' some kind of sleet crap in Park Ridge. Nothing at all is sticking, though the roads are slick.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Salt run!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Mike you going out now.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I think I am gonna be looking for another sub. Anyone have a truck that they want to put to work? Let me know. [email protected]


----------



## zman9119

Were sending our guys out now for a salt run on all our zero inch routes. Not much going on in Downers right now.


----------



## brianbrich1

Precip pretty much stopped here....thats it?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ryan we've been out for about an hour or so hitting our zero tolerance accounts.


----------



## Rico T.

Park Ridge - It got a bit colder now; we're getting legit snowflakes. Looks like a _very_ light coating is starting to show in some spots.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Is it slick out there.


----------



## ultimate plow

I am se corner of mchenry county and its been snowing tiny flakes here since 830am. Everything covered. Like snowmatt said anything not treated has ice. Got called out at 7 and salted. So hopefully these tiny flakes can amount to "something" so we can get a push in since it will be cold.


----------



## brianbrich1

Russ I know your stuff is a little further west but here not sure a salt run is justifiable yet


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I just want to do some thing. Lol.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

sorry Russ I was reading Ryan's post while commenting on mine.


----------



## brianbrich1

just passed county truck throwing salt down steger rd


----------



## NW Snow Removal

sending out crews to salt a few at a time as the temps drop from west/north to south/east.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1417267 said:


> yes tomorrow, and two clippers for later in the week. One loooks really good
> 
> theres not awhole lot i can add to whats been posted, im just not feeling very strong about the numbers. A salting to the south sounds like a for sure thing and a push to the north at some point. i having some problems accessing my links.
> 
> Anyways my dieing to try out my new plowing hat
> 
> ]


Hate to say it


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1418206 said:


> Hate to say it


Friday a bust now?


----------



## Midwest Pond

is that thurs/ friday turning into friday/saturday?


----------



## buildinon

We did alot of salting this morning and have started sending trucks back out to our zero tolererance accts now...hopefully we can get something better out of this than it is starting to look:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## brianbrich1

Ground is starting to make crunchy sounds as you walk


----------



## buildinon

Just got a call from my mom in Tenn they are under TORNADO WARNINGS there...very unushual for this time of year and I guess a few have touched down in Kentucky, and other parts of Tenn around Nashville area. I'll take the snow anyday over that crap.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1418232 said:


> Friday a bust now?


No I will explian more later when I get home


----------



## the new boss 92

my local gas station is quite slickery.......... almost got to pull up to the front counter, 40 on one please, heres my insurence card(as im backing out to fuel up):laughing:

they always hire the ****tiest landscapers and they never salt the damn place, time to move in next year!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1418233 said:


> is that thurs/ friday turning into friday/saturday?


It was good talking with you Allen

Two events one south one a good looking bullseye towards the north


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Which gas station new boss.


----------



## bobcat s-160

I haven't gone out yet, it just turned to all snow now. Now John has me back in the 4-8 zone. Not sure where he came up with that amount, I don't see 4-8 inchs by morning.


----------



## ultimate plow

bobcat s-160;1418271 said:


> I haven't gone out yet, it just turned to all snow now. Now John has me back in the 4-8 zone. Not sure where he came up with that amount, I don't see 4-8 inchs by morning.
> View attachment 108414


Hope ya get something


----------



## plow3232

nothing here in O'hare. Looks like it stop snowing, not even a salt run.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

are they seeding the clouds? how hasn't this conspiracy theory been brought up yet? I know the idea is a year or two old, but maybe chicago is learning from moscow. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8587725.stm


----------



## the new boss 92

Hambrick & Co.;1418267 said:


> Which gas station new boss.


gary and geneva rd, wheaton. i mean it was to the point earlier were you can put your truck in drive and take your foot off the breaks and the rear tires were just spining!


----------



## ultimate plow

Somewhat of a bust. Think im heading out after traffic dies down.


----------



## Midwest Pond

ultimate plow;1418342 said:


> Somewhat of a bust. Think im heading out after traffic dies down.


if that was a bust.... it was very flat chested

its done up north, its melting off the sidewalks.....

after this next event friday, im going to schedule some repair jobs, anyone have any brick stoops or retaining wall work they need repaired, contact me, I'm bored and am starting to get fat


----------



## buildinon

Over the years I am sure we have all been through our fair sure of bust-outs before we figured it out. But this one may of been more of a carpenters dream...flat and easy to nail We need another storm like last week, scratch that we need double that we need wing and  money...till then we wait it out and keep giving mother nature the big middle one as she has been doing it to us


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I thought up north had a half way of a chance of a push, sorry guys


----------



## swtiih

Friday looks like a potential storm, we''ll have to wait to see how it tracks. Friday would be a great day for a snowstorm, For that matter everyday is a good day for a snowstorm


----------



## bobcat s-160

A good dusting here:realmad: Well there went another storm that I didn't go out. When is the next one coming and roughly how much we looking at?


----------



## NW Snow Removal

I can't believe some of the malls in Orland still haven't seen salt. Crazy.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Full salt run for me. I love driving around with no plow, dropping salt, listening to "hillbilly" music, making money!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Damn right Ron.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Got some 2 inch triggers to go for the 1 inch with salt...catching up to lose again friday hahaha


----------



## GMC99

Lots of rain in the forecast for next week... No good


----------



## ERWbuilders

Now...how can these idiot guessers say the next 7-10 days is going to be on the snowier side when next week is going to be in the 40s? im a little ****fused


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Night snowfall


----------



## ERWbuilders

teasers then....plow what u can before it melts and play stupid about the 40 degree temps the next day....sounds like fun lol


----------



## ajcoop20

4 hours so far with the city, called off for now, but its drifting real bad up here, Prolly get called back out around 9-10 to clean up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1418258 said:


> No I will explian more later when I get home





1olddogtwo;1418262 said:


> It was good talking with you Allen
> 
> Two events one south one a good looking bullseye towards the north


1 st clipper appears to to be the south, below I-80

2nd clipper is lining up with I-88 and to the north looking at .40 with a 20 with 1.









the simple truth is we wont know much until the system is sampled Thursday... any wild guesses are simple wild guesses.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If we get that much, I'm sure glad it would be on a Friday and Friday night. Like you said Pat, its way to far away to call. I have been seeing snow ratio numbers up to 30 to 1. It will be a nice powerder!


----------



## Midwest Pond

if its that much, I better get things in order pretty quick with this truck


----------



## chicago plower

Well that was a nice salt run


----------



## ERWbuilders

Midwest Pond;1418671 said:


> if its that much, I better get things in order pretty quick with this truck


Yea.same here...i took a glance at my plow while i was out and noticed the pivot bolt was worn out....whole plow assy about to fall off gotta fix that tmro gunna be a project


----------



## captshawn

1olddogtwo;1418442 said:


> I thought up north had a half way of a chance of a push, sorry guys


We did get a push on north on the boarder.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1418667 said:


> If we get that much, I'm sure glad it would be on a Friday and Friday night. Like you said Pat, its way to far away to call. I have been seeing snow ratio numbers up to 30 to 1. It will be a nice powerder!


powerder, the gooder.......lol

Yes, it should a dry event, perhaps a little something for us Southside boys too the first clipper

A small change will make a big deal, I would mind seeing a more southerly track

here is ORD { O'Hare }


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Nice salt run today, gonna head back out later and hit the ZT's again...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1418692 said:


> Nice salt run today, gonna head back out later and hit the ZT's again...


ok, what gives???

is ZT's some kind of cop talk??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

zoo theater ?


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

zero tolerance


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1418698 said:


> zoo theater ?


Yes Pat we are going to head back out and take of the zoo theater's.

ZT = zero tolerance accounts


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1418690 said:


> powerder, the gooder.......lol
> 
> Yes, it should a dry event, perhaps a little something for us Southside boys too the first clipper
> 
> A small change will make a big deal, I would mind seeing a more southerly track
> 
> here is ORD { O'Hare }


What do the blue dots mean again?


----------



## dlcs

I don't know 10-14" out of a clipper? I sure hope so but those totals seem high.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mdwstsnow512;1418702 said:


> zero tolerance


I should have known that, duh



Hambrick & Co.;1418704 said:


> What do the blue dots mean again?


the greenish dots are reflecting amounts moisture in tenth's


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

A normal 10 to 1 ratio would put it at about a 5 to 7 inch snowfall. With this cold air in place the snow ratio will be doubled. I agree, thats on the high side, but it is possible. A lot can change. We all know year, it has.


----------



## dlcs

If we would get 14" during a daytime storm. That would be awsome, 6 pushes per account.payuppayuppayup


----------



## jpopiolek

Hey guys I got my new JD326D stolen last weekend from one of our properties in Rolling Meadows. I was wondering if you guys can keep your eyes open. My company is out of the northern suburbs (Vernon Hills). Thanks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

that sucks, pusher too?


----------



## dlcs

jpopiolek;1418736 said:


> Hey guys I got my new JD326D stolen last weekend from one of our properties in Rolling Meadows. I was wondering if you guys can keep your eyes open. My company is out of the northern suburbs (Vernon Hills). Thanks.


Aww man that sucks. Nothing worse than someone stealing a mans tools that he makes a living with. Any surveilence cameras see the thief?


----------



## swtiih

jpopiolek;1418736 said:


> Hey guys I got my new JD326D stolen last weekend from one of our properties in Rolling Meadows. I was wondering if you guys can keep your eyes open. My company is out of the northern suburbs (Vernon Hills). Thanks.


that sucks, sorry.
Do you have any pictures of it? How would one know if it was yours? I realize there is a risk to putting the serial # / vin # on here but these things are all over the place.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1418733 said:


> If we would get 14" during a daytime storm. That would be awsome, 6 pushes per account.payuppayuppayup


that would sweet.....that web site is good for a few giggles from time to time. I can't help but check it out once in awhile.

Anyways, its her turn on the computer. have a good night all.

{YES I WOULD LOVE TO EAT THOSE WORDS IF HE'S RIGHT}


----------



## Mark13

Just took care of a few things of my own, then back out later to touch some stuff up that had cars earlier. Snapped a corner off the cutting edge of my V right at the center pivot so it does a terrible job. Looks like the 9' straight gets some use tonight, have to see how frustrated I get trying to make it go in more then 4 directions with the joystick for my V.


----------



## jpopiolek

Yea there was a couple of cameras however, didn't see anything on them. It had 3 buck bros stickers on it. Two on either side and one on the back. I took off the one on the back and put our company stickers on it. Ruffolo Inc. HadManual Quik-Tatch. Only had .3 hours on it. Will have a picture tomorrow.


----------



## ajcoop20

ruffallo i see that stuff in rockford, are you out here???


----------



## Midwest Pond

Sorry to hear Ruffolo..... I'm right up the road from you.


----------



## jpopiolek

Ruffolo Inc we are out of Vernon Hills.


----------



## GMC99

Still looking to cool off next week after the warm up????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Last of Jan into Feb looks to cool off again. Way to far away. This season it changes every couple of days.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What has Skilling said about Friday.


----------



## PremierPlow

Got a full plow in yesterday/last night. I'd say Lake Geneva had about 3-4 inches. We only had 1-1/2 or 2 here in Capron.


----------



## Philbilly2

Hey, can you guys out there keep your eyes open for a truck for me.

On the snow we got on 1-12-12, one of my buddies got in a hit and run accident and totaled out his plow and truck. Some guy was coming at him, lost control of this truck and slit sideways into my buddy's truck and plow. Some how the guy that hit him drove away. I have not idea how when you look at his truck and plow.

He got hit between Geneva and Aurora at night so my buddy couldn't see to much. That is why info is a little sketchy.

Truck that hit him is a Ford F 150 might be an off road package
Dark in color (black or blue maybe) should have red paint on it from the plow)
Smashed up drivers side.
The some of the guy's tools flew out of the bed I think the police said the name on them was Rick F. I will have to double check that name, I am not sure on that.


IF you guys see it, could you grab the tag number or somthing so I can help a buddy out.

Thanks,
Phil
(630) 768-3211


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, it sure does feel nice outside!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's a good day


----------



## jpopiolek

ajcoop20;1418827 said:


> ruffallo i see that stuff in rockford, are you out here???


Is that the correct spelling of the company you see out in Rockford?


----------



## bobcat s-160

Well didn't get jack crap out of the last storm, and they are saying I"m to far north to get anything out of the next storm:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## SnowMatt13

Light snow tonight?? Are we going to get to when it's 0 out?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well it is a lovley 11 degress here in lovely down town Tinley Park

oh yah Good morning GuysThumbs Up


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Salt run yesterday afternoon and just finished up doing our zero tolerance lots this morning. All in all i'll take it. payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes sir, Mike. Money is money. That's easy money!


----------



## Dissociative

Sully...I got some more trucks lined up...


----------



## Midwest Pond

Welcome to Weds at plowsite forums


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1419227 said:


> Yes sir, Mike. Money is money. That's easy money!


I still hate doing billing, just an FYI.


----------



## the new boss 92

Hambrick & Co.;1419280 said:


> I still hate doing billing, just an FYI.


need a secretery, perferably eye candy. oh yea and makes warm PIE!


----------



## the new boss 92

seems like friday is a deffinate go? noaa has me for 70% and night time 60%? please dont tell me other wise!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1419280 said:


> I still hate doing billing, just an FYI.


We all do. Nothing fun about it!


the new boss 92;1419284 said:


> need a secretery, perferably eye candy. oh yea and makes warm PIE!


The wife is good on all the above, except, she can't cook or bake to save her life. She makes up for that in other ways!Thumbs Up


the new boss 92;1419291 said:


> seems like friday is a deffinate go? noaa has me for 70% and night time 60%? please dont tell me other wise!


Definate? Why would go and say that. Nothing is 100% this year. Thanks for the jinx! :laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

the new boss 92;1419284 said:


> need a secretery, perferably eye candy. oh yea and makes warm PIE!


I agree!


----------



## Dissociative

So.....how about that weather?....LOL


----------



## Midwest Pond

lol..... morning...... weather is nice, quite nippy out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1419280 said:


> I still hate doing billing, just an FYI.


I do mine on the fly. When the event is over, I'm done.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

How do you do that Pat? The problem is I have to wait for 7 different guys to give me their time sheets. Then figure out their chicken scratch and enter it all in to Quickbooks. Plus because my company does some work for Brickman I have to enter those jobs into their billing system. It's a chore but I do like when the checks come tho.


----------



## dlcs

YeeHaaa I love the cold. :bluebounc


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1419301 said:


> We all do. Nothing fun about it!
> 
> The wife is good on all the above, except, she can't cook or bake to save her life. She makes up for that in other ways!Thumbs Up
> 
> Definate? Why would go and say that. Nothing is 100% this year. Thanks for the jinx! :laughing:


you get the good stuff, sully get the defective piece huh?:laughing:

no problem, the way the year is going it's going to 10% at noon! lets hope not i need to by tires when i get my check in 2 weeks!


----------



## the new boss 92

dlcs;1419369 said:


> YeeHaaawwwwww I love the cold. :bluebounc


fixed it for yaThumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1419359 said:


> How do you do that Pat? The problem is I have to wait for 7 different guys to give me their time sheets. Then figure out their chicken scratch and enter it all in to Quickbooks. Plus because my company does some work for Brickman I have to enter those jobs into their billing system. It's a chore but I do like when the checks come tho.


Because all Pat has to do is call in, say that he worked however many hours, and he is done. Must be nice.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Must be nice.


----------



## the new boss 92

totals for friday, any one know anything?


----------



## tugboat

*Weather*

Any chance of accumulation today or tonight?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1419444 said:


> Must be nice.


I agree!


the new boss 92;1419459 said:


> totals for friday, any one know anything?


Still to far out. Today I'd say 4-8 inch range. More north, less to the south. By tomorrow afternoon or evening we will know gooder!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tugboat;1419462 said:


> Any chance of accumulation today or tonight?


To be honest, I haven't even looked at tonights clipper today. When I looked yesterday, I only saw trace amounts especially south side. I will look later, if Pat don't beat me to it?


----------



## ERWbuilders

Anyone have an extra Western unimount A frame laying around....my pivot bolt is about to rub through on it


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Still to far out. Today I'd say 4-8 inch range. More north, less to the south. By tomorrow afternoon or evening we will know gooder![/QUOTE]

hahaha "gooder"...... He done be edumacated right ther. Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Very edumacted I am. I make the teachers at Oak Forest High School proud!


----------



## dieselss

I don't erw. Can give ya tips on fixing it tho...just did one of ours last week. Took like 1/2 day


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1419359 said:


> How do you do that Pat? The problem is I have to wait for 7 different guys to give me their time sheets. Then figure out their chicken scratch and enter it all in to Quickbooks. Plus because my company does some work for Brickman I have to enter those jobs into their billing system. It's a chore but I do like when the checks come tho.


I do it on my Arctic phone



















Pushin 2 Please;1419400 said:


> Because all Pat has to do is call in, say that he worked however many hours, and he is done. Must be nice.











I do call in for order's and have orders send out. I also bring my laptop and enter the info in. We need to bill them within 2 weeks of a event, I do my invoice and email it.

We have a program at work that we use for our timecards that u might be interested in



Pushin 2 Please;1419463 said:


> I agree!
> 
> Still to far out. Today I'd say 4-8 inch range. More north, less to the south. By tomorrow afternoon or evening we will know gooder!


Its still appearing to track that way



Pushin 2 Please;1419465 said:


> To be honest, I haven't even looked at tonights clipper today. When I looked yesterday, I only saw trace amounts especially south side. I will look later, if Pat don't beat me to it?


I couldn't careless about this one anymore


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1419492 said:


> I don't erw. Can give ya tips on fixing it tho...just did one of ours last week. Took like 1/2 day


Im assuming its as simple as cutting the 2 plates off of the quadrant welding 2 new ones on fabed out of steel drill a 7/8 hole through both of the plates and bolt it all together with the bolt sleeve(wherever i can find one of them) and a new bolt right?


----------



## dieselss

Kinda,,,,I just added a plate. And a bushing. Only plate I had to remove was on the inside of the d-frame


----------



## ERWbuilders

well i suppose im gunna learn how then...lol


----------



## dieselss

Lol yep. It's not that bad. I can txt ya some pics if ya like? Pm me your number


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ok I looked, us southside guys may get a inch or two. A salting for sure. It's a bit more north then last night


----------



## snorider075

Is this for tonight or friday?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He is talking about tonight. Along I-80 there might be an inch or less tonight / tomorrow morning. Friday is looking more like a 4-8 incher.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I still need to fix my plow headlights. They still don't work, which is oh so fun with Fords upside down head light design. I got nothing. Any one know anything about boss?


----------



## snorider075

sweet thanks P2P


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1419576 said:


> I still need to fix my plow headlights. They still don't work, which is oh so fun with Fords upside down head light design. I got nothing. Any one know anything about boss?


What year What plow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snorider075;1419571 said:


> Is this for tonight or friday?


Yeah tonight

I keep forgetting to hit submit


----------



## the new boss 92

4-8 ill take it, looks like they took the 40' s out of the forcast and changed it to mid upper 30's.


----------



## Spucel

Fire/Police guys on here will get a kick out of this...


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1419608 said:


> What year What plow


2010 Boss Straight Blade with Trip Edge


----------



## 1olddogtwo

thats the problem....its a BOSS


if you cant figurue it out, I may be able to give you a hand.....Im pretty good at wiring, don't know much about boss.

let me know


----------



## brianbrich1

Anybody see the state truck in the ditch yesterday off of 94 and 130 th in front of the firestation


----------



## chicago plower

hello once again everyone i hope this snow fall is a good one

sorry to post this out of forum 

what small truck is good enough to do some driveways and gas stations and to run it on sidewalks this would be used as a commercial truck but mainly for residential and small accounts that a 1500-3500 are to big for. also please not no vbox or hitch salter will be going on the truck. 2 snowblowers and a walk behind salter.

thank you


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pat. I'm pretty sure it's a problem with the relays. Ill shoot you a text.


----------



## Bird21

Looking for a driver for our Elgin Branch.


----------



## ajcoop20

chicago plower;1419667 said:


> hello once again everyone i hope this snow fall is a good one
> 
> sorry to post this out of forum
> 
> what small truck is good enough to do some driveways and gas stations and to run it on sidewalks this would be used as a commercial truck but mainly for residential and small accounts that a 1500-3500 are to big for. also please not no vbox or hitch salter will be going on the truck. 2 snowblowers and a walk behind salter.
> 
> thank you


I dont think your gonna find something that is "good" for that, gas stations are a pain in the ass and usually your hitting stuff like fill cap covers and drains, a small truck is gonna have the hell beat out of it, at least one small enough to run on sidewalks. around here the city catches you with a truck on the sidewalk and your getting a big ass ticket


----------



## the new boss 92

Hambrick & Co.;1419648 said:


> 2010 Boss Straight Blade with Trip Edge


do you have smart lights or sml2's? what are they doing and what arent they doing?


----------



## brianbrich1

Salt run tonight?


----------



## road2damascus

chicago plower;1419667 said:


> hello once again everyone i hope this snow fall is a good one
> 
> sorry to post this out of forum
> 
> what small truck is good enough to do some driveways and gas stations and to run it on sidewalks this would be used as a commercial truck but mainly for residential and small accounts that a 1500-3500 are to big for. also please not no vbox or hitch salter will be going on the truck. 2 snowblowers and a walk behind salter.
> 
> thank you


GMC Sonoma-Chevy S10 4.3 V6

-Used 6'6" Western UniMount plow or Snow Dogg makes new setups for these trucks
-Urethane cutting edge (absorbs ALOT of impact, flexes when hitting objects, and doesn't scratch up driveway surfaces)
-crank torsion bars up to handle the weight up front
-Big Battery and High Amp Alt
-Trans Cooler
-Good A/T tires
-300lbs of ballast

Not sure how well it will do on sidewalks but everything from driveways to private lanes, and small parking lots it will do great.


----------



## chicago plower

ajcoop20;1419705 said:


> I dont think your gonna find something that is "good" for that, gas stations are a pain in the ass and usually your hitting stuff like fill cap covers and drains, a small truck is gonna have the hell beat out of it, at least one small enough to run on sidewalks. around here the city catches you with a truck on the sidewalk and your getting a big ass ticket


you should see the gas stations real small. i am having a hard time with my bigger truck. also do you think if i put a rubber edge on it it still would damage the fuel caps. i use cones on top of the fuel caps and hand shovel around them. also i know its illegal to plow sidewalks but i have private double sidewalks i do.


----------



## d&r

chicago plower;1419785 said:


> you should see the gas stations real small. i am having a hard time with my bigger truck. also do you think if i put a rubber edge on it it still would damage the fuel caps. i use cones on top of the fuel caps and hand shovel around them. also i know its illegal to plow sidewalks but i have private double sidewalks i do.


I dont know about hurting the filler caps, I just learn where they are and go slow when I get near them. I have hit a few of them in my time and bent my cutting edge slightly, nothing happend to the cap, except for a nick in the collar.


----------



## chicago plower

thanks guy i will be going with a s10 4x4 or a ford ranger 4x4


----------



## [email protected]

01PStroke;1379046 said:


> Not currently in the market, but would I be crazy to drive to NJ to save just under $1700 after install on a plow? Or am I missing something here?
> $5443 including install..
> http://www.snowplowsnj.com/Western_IUTMVPP75_7__MVP_PLUS_Snow_Plow/p394841_1701392.aspx
> $7111 after quoted $475 install
> http://www.centralparts.com/Equipme...w-snowplows/western-75-mvp-plus-v-plow/19873/


Hope I can clear up some confusion. We are unable to display anything other than list pricing on our website, due to recent enforcement of MAP pricing by numerous manufacturers. The price displayed on our website is list for Fisher and Western snowplows.


----------



## ERWbuilders

I got the plow fixed!!! but.....theres a bracket at the bottom of the pump that bolts it to the frame(western unimount) thats almost cracked all the way around...any leads on where i can get this part? or have one laying around? Im not sure if i can use one off of a conventional


----------



## road2damascus

chicago plower;1419814 said:


> thanks guy i will be going with a s10 4x4 or a ford ranger 4x4


Let me know if I can be of anymore help. These are the types of vehicles I use and have gathered a lot of info on them. I have a rubber 6'6" edge that I don't use if you are interested.


----------



## chitown sparky

chicago plower;1419667 said:


> hello once again everyone i hope this snow fall is a good one
> 
> sorry to post this out of forum
> 
> what small truck is good enough to do some driveways and gas stations and to run it on sidewalks this would be used as a commercial truck but mainly for residential and small accounts that a 1500-3500 are to big for. also please not no vbox or hitch salter will be going on the truck. 2 snowblowers and a walk behind salter.
> 
> thank you


buddy of mine has a jeep wrangler with a 7'6" sport duty boss and it works as well as a 1500 and it rocks on sidewalks and driveways hope that helps


----------



## ajcoop20

chitown sparky, are you an electrician out of rockford local? im in rockford and im a member of local 364, just wondering if we know eachother.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ajcoop20;1419892 said:


> chitown sparky, are you an electrician out of rockford local? im in rockford and im a member of local 364, just wondering if we know eachother.


u might be busy.......


----------



## ajcoop20

1olddogtwo;1419959 said:


> u might be busy.......


wowza, one little shift and i could see that 15" to, I figure 2 hours per inch payup seeing as how im hourly, that would work most excellent


----------



## dlcs

Pat, Now that would be a dream come true for me. Lets see that pic shows 13-14" for me. Do you think this is possible or is it a weathermans dream?


----------



## ajcoop20

any of you guys with trucks, if that storm plays out like that and you dont get much down south, come on up ill put every truck that wants to, to work for the city of rockford, doesnt pay terribly well but its better than an idle truck


----------



## Spucel

Swing down south baby...smoke the I-80 corridor and a little north! payup


----------



## erkoehler

Good storm!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1419986 said:


> Pat, Now that would be a dream come true for me. Lets see that pic shows 13-14" for me. Do you think this is possible or is it a weathermans dream?











at this point in time, I'm thinkking 6 south of 88 and 8 to the north


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hot damn do I wish I'm wrong


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1419760 said:


> Salt run tonight?


very likey









NWS for friday, Im sure it will go up tomorrow along with a watch


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think the salt run is more likey tomorrow morning. 7 or 8 am? I agree about the watch Pat. I bet by this time tomorrow, if not earlier we have a watch or even some kind of Advisory. I say 4-8 here and 6-10 up north.


----------



## Midwest Pond

the timing on that storm is rough.... according to the futurecast models it would be 4 inches down by 5pm for Wauconda area


----------



## 1olddogtwo

[email protected];1419820 said:


> Hope I can clear up some confusion. We are unable to display anything other than list pricing on our website, due to recent enforcement of MAP pricing by numerous manufacturers. The price displayed on our website is list for Fisher and Western snowplows.


yea,yea,yea.....your prices are too much.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yup. What happened to your "good" customer service? I remember making a phone call and getting fixed at 2am in a certain persons garage in Tinley.


----------



## Spucel

1olddogtwo;1420088 said:


> yea,yea,yea.....your prices are too much.


haha :laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

CPW prices are a joke.....I see there advertisement badge is gone hahaha


----------



## ajcoop20

weather channel is only saying 4" for rockford area, thats not jiving with ANYTHING ive seen anywhere else?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That will change. They always keep it low until the event gets closer.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

CPW has changed dramatically over the last few years. overpriced and rude


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

They don't care about us local guys anymore. Only there on line sales. Wish they could remember who made them who they are. Us local guys.


----------



## ERWbuilders

its priceless what money and fame can do to a business THAT AFFECT THE LITTLE MAN!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ouch, i just got a post in the western thread closed, sorry MJD


----------



## ajcoop20

For western stuff RTE in addison treated me well and had the lowest quoted prices on plows i found.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I have ordered parts from J Thomas for lawn and snow. Of course parts that you dont need right away, but they have decent prices and shipping is super fast. Order Monday have it Weds. if it is in stock. I ordered a cutting edge and I think it was a 2 day ship.


----------



## dlcs

If I don't buy local, i will buy online from Angelos. I used to buy online or over the phone from CPW but they are rude. Went there in person one time and it was a miserable expirience.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1420088 said:


> yea,yea,yea.....your prices are too much.


TO HIGH!!! YOU SAY TO HIGH!!!! Heck they only cater million dollar out fits where they can charge what they want!!!!!! :laughing:

Not to mention ORDER PARTS FROM THEM, Then call ya to come and pick them up and when ya get there they say OH SORRY WE JUST SOLD THEM TO THE SOMEONE ELESE.


THATS WHY REGIONAL WILL BE IN THERE SPOT ON HERE :laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I agree about CPW, pretty much stopped going there. The service and the techs area joke. I'd rather use Sub Trailer in Tinley Park. Call them at 2:00AM and they're fixing me or my guys up by 2:45.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HECK QTE IN BLOOMNGITON IS AWSOME FOR WESTERN PLUST THEY HAVE

FREE SHIPPING ON ALL STUFF INCLUDING PLOWS

SOUNDS GOOD TO METhumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

good reading:

AS ALLUDED TO IN THE LATE MORNING AFD UPDATE...GROWING INCREASINGLY
CONCERNED ABOUT THE SNOW POTENTIAL THURSDAY MORNING OVER SOUTHERN
1/2 OR SO OF THE CWA. MODELS IN GOOD AGREEMENT ON DEVELOPING A
FAIRLY STRONG F-GEN CIRCULATION IN THE 850-700MB IN ASSOCIATION WITH
A CHANNELED VORT MAX ASSOCIATED WITH A 90-100KT 500MB SPEED MAX. IN
ADDITION...WRF-NAM AND HI-RES WRFS ACTUALLY SHOW A BIT OF JET
COUPLING AND ENHANCED UPPER LEVEL DIVERGENCE FURTHER SUPPORTING
FAIRLY STRONG AND DEEP ASCENT. INITIALLY DRY LOW LEVELS WILL TAKE
SOME TIME AND EFFORT TO SATURATE...BUT ONCE THEY DO THERE COULD BE A
BRIEF BUT IMPRESSIVE PERIOD OF SNOW THURSDAY MORNING. GFS/WRF-NAM
BOTH SUGGEST MAXIMUM LIFT BECOMING CO-LOCATED WITH NEARLY 100MB DEEP
DENDRITIC GROWTH ZONE...SO COULD SEE SOME FAIRLY EFFICIENT SNOWFALL
RATES THOUGH THE BAND IS EXPECTED TO BE PROGRESSIVE KEEPING AMOUNTS
IN CHECK. HI-RES WRF-NMM (WHICH I`VE SEEN PERFORM WELL WITH F-GEN
SET-UPS) SUGGESTS 0.10-0.20" OF QPF OVER SOUTHERN 1/2 OF CWA WHICH
COULD *EASILY FLUFF UP TO 1 TO POSSIBLY 3 INCHES OF SNOW.* PAVEMENT
TEMPS WELL BELOW FREEZING AND AMBIENT AIR TEMPS DROPPING INTO THE
TEENS COULD MAKE IT DIFFICULT FOR ROAD CREWS TOMORROW AND WITH
LIMITED NOTICE ON THIS SNOWFALL IT COULD TURN INTO A HIGHER IMPACT
EVENT.

SKIES LIKELY TO RAPIDLY CLEAR OUT AS JET STREAK RIPS RAPIDLY
EASTWARD OUT OF THE REGION TOMORROW AFTERNOON. VERY PROGRESSIVE
PATTERN WITH SFC HIGH PROGGED TO PARK OVERHEAD THURSDAY EVENING
SETTING THE STAGE FOR TEMPS TO CRASH IN THE EVENING HOURS BEFORE
LEVELING OFF AND EVEN RISING A BIT AFTER MIDNIGHT AS CLOUD COVER
ARRIVES IN ADVANCE OF FRIDAY SYSTEM. HAVE GONE BELOW GUIDANCE FOR
LOWS THURS NIGHT...WITH SUBZERO TEMPS A REASONABLY GOOD BET OVER
SNOW COVERED AREAS.

NOT MUCH CHANGE IN THINKING WITH THE FRIDAY SYSTEM WITH STILL SOME
VERY MINOR DIFFERENCES AMONG THE MODELS WITH RESPECT TO THE EXACT
TRACK..*.BUT AT THIS DISTANCE THE DIFFERENCE IS PRETTY SMALL. STILL
NEED TO STRESS THAT THIS SYSTEM IS OVER 1500 MILES OFFSHORE IN THE
PACIFIC STILL AND SUBSTANTIAL CHANGES IN MODEL FORECAST TRACK COULD
STILL OCCUR...*BUT WITH STRONG RUN-TO-RUN AND MODEL-TO-MODEL
CONSISTENCY THE PAST FEW DAYS CONFIDENCE IS GROWING IN MODEL
SOLUTIONS. MAX QPF FORECASTS WITHIN THE BAND REMAIN GENERALLY IN THE
0.3-0.5 INCH RANGE...THOUGH THE WRF-NAM CONTINUES TO INSIST ON MAX
QPF AROUND 0.8 INCHES. WHILE HATE TO COMPLETELY DISCOUNT THIS
POSSIBILITY WOULD TEND TO NATURALLY LEAN MORE ON THE GLOBAL MODELS
HANDLING OF A SYSTEM THAT IS STILL NOT EVEN WITHIN THE DOMAIN OF THE
WRF-NAM. FORECAST SOUNDINGS SUGGEST THAT TEMPS FROM THE SFC UP TO
*700MB WILL BE HOVERING AROUND -10C...TOO WARM FOR GOOD DENDRITE
GROWTH MEANING IF THOSE SOUNDINGS VERIFY THEN WE WOULD PROBABLY BE*LOOKING AT MORE OF* A 10-12:1 SNOW TO LIQUID RATIO *WHICH IS WHAT I
USED FOR THE GRIDS. THAT STILL OFFERS UP A SOLID ADVISORY CRITERIA
SNOWFALL...ESPECIALLY FOR AREAS NORTH OF I-80 AS IT LOOKS NOW BUT
STAY TUNED.

NO STRONG COLD PUSH BEHIND THIS SYSTEM AND WITH CLOUDS LIKELY TO
STICK AROUND FRIDAY NIGHT HAVE BUMPED UP TEMPS CONSIDERABLY FRIDAY
NIGHT AND EVEN INTO SATURDAY. DOES LOOK LIKE WE SET-UP A FULL FETCH
NNE FLOW DOWN THE LENGTH OF THE LAKE LATER FRIDAY NIGHT INTO
SATURDAY...HOWEVER WITH THERMODYNAMICALLY SET-UP APPEARS VERY
MARGINAL FOR LAKE EFFECT SO ONLY INTRODUCED CHANCE POPS FOR SOME
SNOW SHOWERS AT THIS POINT.

IZZI


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*good night all.*


----------



## dieselss

Thanks old,,,,but I think I only got every other word....maybe English? Or a translator? Lol


----------



## chitown sparky

ajcoop20;1419892 said:


> chitown sparky, are you an electrician out of rockford local? im in rockford and im a member of local 364, just wondering if we know eachother.


I live in poplar grove and my local is 134. How is your book is it moving. We were told if you get sent to the hall you are looking at a 2year wait and a couple people I know were told to find a new career


----------



## ajcoop20

were not to bad, I got laid off dec 6 signed at 106 im already at 86, which is basically like being 56 cause theres 30 guys at the top of the book that dont want to work. We had a great 2011, prolly half our A cards made 100K with the chrysler expansion. I made over that and I was a apprentice for half the year. Decent amount of work coming up in the future as well, were lucky in the fact that we dont have anywhere near the amount of guys you do, but we have a very large area.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Anyone have leads on cheap used wings for a western unimount?? trying to upgrade...maybe a cutting edge too


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

dieselss;1420266 said:


> Thanks old,,,,but I think I only got every other word....maybe English? Or a translator? Lol


Haha, I'm with you! I read somewhere in that, that there's is 1-3" for tomorrow morning? Someone correct if am way off


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1-3 out south.


----------



## erkoehler

Miss up north?


----------



## Midwest Pond

yes.... miss on tomorrow night.... rest up..... you'll need it for friday afternoon


----------



## mikeitu7

I am pretty sure Regional Truck Equiptment supplies Western parts to CPW. That is why CPW is more money on Western parts. Plus the long lines at CPW is riduculous. Anyone salting tonight?
ERW did you fix the mounting bracket on the plow motor already?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

1 inch far far south, we may not see much at all just a dusting


----------



## ERWbuilders

mikeitu7;1420437 said:


> I am pretty sure Regional Truck Equiptment supplies Western parts to CPW. That is why CPW is more money on Western parts. Plus the long lines at CPW is riduculous. Anyone salting tonight?
> ERW did you fix the mounting bracket on the plow motor already?


No...trying to find the lower lug still....I have a lead for one but need a backup lead just invade.


----------



## mikeitu7

Guess I will have to set the alarm to look at the Zero tolerance.


----------



## mikeitu7

Is the part the red one on the pump or on the frame?


----------



## the new boss 92

Hmmm I like the sounds of it for Friday Saturday.


----------



## ERWbuilders

mikeitu7;1420448 said:


> Is the part the red one on the pump or on the frame?


It's part of the pump. It bolts to the bottom of the pump and then bolts to the angle iron. It's a fcked up design but I guess its cheaper than buying a whole pump.


----------



## GMC99

Anybody know of any arctic sectionals for sale?


----------



## snowguys

Yes I have worked with Todd at regional very nice guy and knows his stuff


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh reginal is good people to do business with. 
Todd helped me with stuff last year great guy


----------



## buildinon

I will say this, I was looking for a cutting edge for the BOSS I bought for the back-up truck I picked up, and CPW was half the price of everyone else. But I will not go through them for anything else. They have forgoten who made them who they are and where they came from.


----------



## ExpyPlowGuy

ERWbuilders;1420489 said:


> It's part of the pump. It bolts to the bottom of the pump and then bolts to the angle iron. It's a fcked up design but I guess its cheaper than buying a whole pump.


Hey new to the forums! Try Wildwood Towing in Wildwood on Gages Lake Road. They're a western dealer and I get parts from them every once and a while.


----------



## buildinon

Heading out now to start salting ints coming down in Buffalo Grove...roads are getting slick fast...happy salting everyone andhopefully we get some blade time in as well


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks like this little system is a bit farther north then they said it would be


----------



## erkoehler

Mchenry got less than a dusting, snow has stopped.

We're not working, treated surfaces are barely wet.


----------



## Spucel

Roads are slIck in Lockport & Plainfield. Loading up now for a salt run...most lots have a light covering. Almost hit a deer at 159th & Farrell....changed the radio station and looked up and there was a deer. He ran before I plowed him.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning guys 

Here in Tinley Park about 1/8 th of inch on groung everything is white and all roads are covered

Temp is 28 degrees with light snow still falling and winds are out NW at about 5-7 mph with gust up ward to 15 mph


HAPPY AND SAFE SALTING ANS PLOWING


there is up to 1 inch and more just south of I80 ...............all so a winter storm watch in effect now until late SAT afternoon


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning all

523 am dark and somewhat cold and 11 mm of snow


----------



## snowguys

yea eric we got the same thing on the north side


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1420491 said:


> Anybody know of any arctic sectionals for sale?


Did talk with john?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Morning snow is about over.m at least we are gonna get a salt run!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Its also still dark in Lockport. Snowing pretty good right now, everythings covered. Looks like south of 80 is getting a good amount of snow. Salt run...........


----------



## dieselss

we just got a good dusting,,,salting event
fox is saying snow tom.....starting early afternoon through evening.....winter weather adv. for tom.


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1420584 said:


> we just got a good dusting,,,salting event
> fox is saying snow tom.....starting early afternoon through evening.....winter weather adv. for tom.


Did they just post an advisory recently for our area.....I didn't see one as of yet....but expecting one soon.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I don't think the advisories have maed indiana yet....they will, especially northern portions.


----------



## dieselss

Was talking about fridays storm. Cln


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1420635 said:


> Was talking about fridays storm. Cln


So was I....I'm sure we will hear something soon.


----------



## dieselss

Yea. Fox was talking about it this morning,,,but not giving totals


----------



## erkoehler

We've got a watch posted for our area.


----------



## road2damascus

The southern most county with a storm watch is Cook here is a link:

http://www.wunderground.com/US/IL/014.html

Winter Storm Watch in effect from Friday morning through
Friday evening...

The National Weather Service in Chicago has issued a Winter Storm
Watch... which is in effect from Friday morning through Friday
evening.

* Timing... snow is expected to develop over northwest Illinois
around daybreak Friday and quickly spread across northern
Illinois... including the Chicago Metro area... by late Friday
morning. The snow will continue through Friday evening...
tapering off to light snow or flurries by early Saturday
morning.

* Accumulations... storm total snow amounts in excess of 6 inches
are possible.

* Hazards... the heaviest snow is likely to fall from Friday
afternoon into early Friday evening... when snowfall rates of up
to one inch per hour are possible. Roads will become snow
covered and difficult to maintain if these snowfall rates
materialize. Travel across northern Illinois will become
difficult and perhaps dangerous.

* Impacts... accumulating snow will cause significantly increased
travel times Friday and Friday night. The heaviest snow is
expected to be falling during the Friday afternoon and Friday
evening rush hour commute. Delays at Chicago area airports are
also possible.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A Winter Storm Watch means there is a potential for significant
snow... sleet... or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

this salt run was a tough one. properties 5 minutes away from one another around 290&294 , some need salt from the dusting, the northern& eastern ones had no snow.


----------



## stroker79

Spucel;1420541 said:


> Roads are slIck in Lockport & Plainfield. Loading up now for a salt run...most lots have a light covering. Almost hit a deer at 159th & Farrell....changed the radio station and looked up and there was a deer. He ran before I plowed him.


I destroyed a deer a few years back with my plow. I had it raised up all the way and in V. Suddenly a deer came out of the woods and i nailed him dead center. I had leg fragments going up over my hood and windshield. I actually turned around to look and it was done. Blood and guys alllll over the little 2 lane road. Its the first deer i ever hit and hope its the last! It did no damage to the plow or my truck.


----------



## WilliamOak

stroker79;1420706 said:


> I destroyed a deer a few years back with my plow. I had it raised up all the way and in V. Suddenly a deer came out of the woods and i nailed him dead center. I had leg fragments going up over my hood and windshield. I actually turned around to look and it was done. Blood and guys alllll over the little 2 lane road. Its the first deer i ever hit and hope its the last! It did no damage to the plow or my truck.


I remember being on the phone with you when that happened lol.


----------



## erkoehler

Time to check over the trucks and top off the fuel.


----------



## Spucel

stroker79;1420706 said:


> I destroyed a deer a few years back with my plow. I had it raised up all the way and in V. Suddenly a deer came out of the woods and i nailed him dead center. I had leg fragments going up over my hood and windshield. I actually turned around to look and it was done. Blood and guys alllll over the little 2 lane road. Its the first deer i ever hit and hope its the last! It did no damage to the plow or my truck.


Oh wow, I'm sure that woke you up if you were a little tired! At least the truck and plow were good to go. Hambrick told me I should have hit it and we could have split the meat haha.


----------



## Spucel

WilliamOak;1420712 said:


> I remember being on the phone with you when that happened lol.


Guessing that phone conversation got interesting...


----------



## WilliamOak

It was actually very nonchalant believe it or not lol. "uh oh, deer... Pause for a few seconds... no more deer"


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Whoa. Whoa. I never said anything about splitting the meat with.


----------



## WilliamOak

erkoehler;1420735 said:


> Time to check over the trucks and top off the fuel.


All windows in place? Thumbs Up


----------



## snowguys

WilliamOak;1420768 said:


> All windows in place? Thumbs Up


Yea what ever happen with that?


----------



## stroker79

Ha yeah it happened so fast there wasnt anythin i could do. The tree line was right up to the road and it was snowin like mad and suddenly there was a deer in front of me lol. I called a buddy whi hunts letting him know i got one but he was out plowin too. Poor deer but it was kinda cool lol.


----------



## stroker79

WilliamOak;1420766 said:


> It was actually very nonchalant believe it or not lol. "uh oh, deer... Pause for a few seconds... no more deer"


Lol. I was headed out to one of erics jobs too haha


----------



## erkoehler

WilliamOak;1420768 said:


> All windows in place? Thumbs Up


All fixed.


----------



## ERWbuilders

ExpyPlowGuy;1420530 said:


> Hey new to the forums! Try Wildwood Towing in Wildwood on Gages Lake Road. They're a western dealer and I get parts from them every once and a while.


Hey thanks guy!!! Welcome...cheap but out of stock lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

NW Snow Removal;1420694 said:


> this salt run was a tough one. properties 5 minutes away from one another around 290&294 , some need salt from the dusting, the northern& eastern ones had no snow.


Same here. My bridgeview/oak lawn stuff was hit or miss. Kinda weird


----------



## ajcoop20

Dissociative;1420506 said:


> I actually do installs for Regional. Yes they do supply CPW and CPW also claims to sell certain western parts when they are really a china knock off....ie. joysticks...
> 
> Todd or Brian at regional all the way..


whats the name of your shop, You wernt the fella i bought my MVP from were ya, or the guy who's place it was stored at, I had a 20' car hauler and a big white dodge with black rims and 35's (one in my sig) I forgot the name of the shop/


----------



## ajcoop20

what the hell is it with this winter, all that snow last year and no one was looking for subs, and this year we get a little taste and people are going bat **** crazy for subs, i got guys calling me 3-4 times a day from a craigslist add i posted trying to get me to come work for them. course they wanna put me on "back up" or blah blah blah.. I tell them im garunteed 7-8 hours everytime it snows with the guy im with right now and he pays my insurence, beat that any you got a deal.... no one has and no one will


----------



## the new boss 92

side note i heard on the radio that skillet head said this storm is going to be like the pineapple express? never seen the movie so i dont know if that is good or bad!


----------



## ERWbuilders

the new boss 92;1420886 said:


> Thumbs Up
> 
> side note i heard on the radio that skillet head said this storm is going to be like the pineapple express? never seen the movie so i dont know if that is good or bad!


i heard the movie sucks......so im assuming its guna be a long storm.and suck...the movie goes by fast but takes so long to finish?? well i guess i might as well say it...im an idiot haha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the new boss 92;1420886 said:


> Thumbs Up
> 
> side note i heard on the radio that skillet head said this storm is going to be like the pineapple express? never seen the movie so i dont know if that is good or bad!


DONT KNOW BOSS HAVEN'T PLOWED PINEAPPLES LATLEY:laughing:


----------



## captshawn

WilliamOak;1420768 said:


> All windows in place? Thumbs Up


I wish there was a like button.:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

captshawn;1420895 said:


> I wish there was a like button.:laughing:


Thumbs Up

We need to get ahold of the website people and tell them to add like buttons...like facebook :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1420017 said:


> very likey
> 
> View attachment 108535
> 
> 
> NWS for friday, Im sure it will go up tomorrow along with a watch











Just as I thought would happen, also the ratio's are dropping from 20,25 to 1 to like 12 or 14 to 1.. I always thought that was to high. Other then the timing has change bit, It's still looking good.


----------



## the new boss 92

ERWbuilders;1420890 said:


> i heard the movie sucks......so im assuming its guna be a long storm.and suck...the movie goes by fast but takes so long to finish?? well i guess i might as well say it...im an idiot haha


that makes the 2 of us then, any one else care to be added to the idiot list?:laughing:


DIRISHMAN;1420892 said:


> DONT KNOW BOSS HAVEN'T PLOWED PINEAPPLES LATLEY:laughing:


atleast we would have a snack on the run:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

Well i guess from my ol lady...the pinapple express there was a kid that gets on a train to the north pole....and there was a pretty bad snow storm.....i guess theres gunna be a kid in our way???? or a bad snow storm????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the new boss 92;1420902 said:


> that makes the 2 of us then, any one else care to be added to the idiot list?:laughing:
> 
> Oh oh oh pick me, pick me please i wanna win :laughing:
> 
> Atleast we would have a snack on the run:laughing:


absolutley but not sure how it would go with -----dd coffee

hey pat maybe you could talk with dd in all of your travel and get them to be a sponcer on here????what ya think


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the new boss 92;1420902 said:


> that makes the 2 of us then, any one else care to be added to the idiot list?:laughing:
> 
> Atleast we would have a snack on the run:laughing:





erwbuilders;1420905 said:


> well i guess from my ol lady...the pinapple express there was a kid that gets on a train to the north pole....and there was a pretty bad snow storm.....i guess theres gunna be a kid in our way???? Or a bad snow storm????


or an idiot!!! :laughing:


----------



## ajcoop20

old- what is the really dark purple around the rockford area ?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ajcoop20;1420914 said:


> old- what is the really dark purple around the rockford area ?


SULLYS SNOW SLICER!!!! :laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

ERWbuilders;1420905 said:


> Well i guess from my ol lady...the pinapple express there was a kid that gets on a train to the north pole....and there was a pretty bad snow storm.....i guess theres gunna be a kid in our way???? or a bad snow storm????


it going to be like plowing drunk? that means im going to start seeing shyt this storm


DIRISHMAN;1420908 said:


> absolutley but not sure how it would go with -----dd coffee


while enjoying my coffee from dd right not i dont think it would go well lol


DIRISHMAN;1420911 said:


> or an idiot!!! :laughing:


rrrjsssss:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

or this idiot in barrington hahaha i had to turn around to get this shot after the blizzard in Feb.


----------



## the new boss 92

thats good stuff right there, honey im going sking wanna come........ your an idiot darling!

atleast he was prepared for with ski googles to so as you went by with the camera and plow down he didnt get salt in his eyes!


----------



## snowguys

ajcoop20;1420914 said:


> old- what is the really dark purple around the rockford area ?


It looks like your getting around 8"


----------



## ERWbuilders

:


the new boss 92;1420933 said:


> thats good stuff right there, honey im going sking wanna come........ your an idiot darling!
> 
> atleast he was prepared for with ski googles to so as you went by with the camera and plow down he didnt get salt in his eyes!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

stroker79;1420706 said:


> I destroyed a deer a few years back with my plow. I had it raised up all the way and in V. Suddenly a deer came out of the woods and i nailed him dead center. I had leg fragments going up over my hood and windshield. I actually turned around to look and it was done. Blood and guys alllll over the little 2 lane road. Its the first deer i ever hit and hope its the last! It did no damage to the plow or my truck.


Wish I knew that before I bought it! LOL


----------



## stroker79

Pushin 2 Please;1420959 said:


> Wish I knew that before I bought it! LOL


Haha! You didn't ask!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

8 to 10 Rockford to the east is looking gOod along the state line


----------



## stroker79

Tom skilling said the professional term for this storm is "Juicy"!


----------



## ERWbuilders

12:1 snow.....som beach


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

stroker79;1420966 said:


> Haha! You didn't ask!


Didn't know I needed too!



stroker79;1420978 said:


> Tom skilling said the professional term for this storm is "Juicy"!


Mmmmmm, juicy!


----------



## dieselss

whats us southerns possda get? "spit"


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1420989 said:


> whats us southerns possda get? "spit"


:laughing: These Illianians haha


----------



## buildinon

Well the guy I sub some of my work through said we are already are on call-out status and at 6am they want my guys on the clock and in position at their sites. I told him I think it's to early, he agrees but hey, I am fine with that since those ones pay by the hourpayup Hope this actully pans out with what they are calling for, and we get as much windshield time as last week...

The idiot comment about RJS still has me :laughing:

AjCoop----that's a pretty sweet deal to get your insurance covered.


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1420991 said:


> :laughing: These Illianians haha


hey now,,"spit" i'm just as fast as ya'll Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss

that would be great,,,did ya get the mount yet?


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1421030 said:


> that would be great,,,did ya get the mount yet?


Not yet....got one after this guy gets off work..probably a bad idea to wait but its free and right down the road instead of down state :laughing:


----------



## ExpyPlowGuy

ERWbuilders;1420839 said:


> Hey thanks guy!!! Welcome...cheap but out of stock lol


No problem!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Pushin 2 Please;1421032 said:


> Right? Anyways, I think we will get a lot. Especially the northern most guys. I don't think 1 foot totals are out of the question. Maybe about 6 inches down by me.


yea i dont think i can get anymore north....20ft from the state line lol...this is going to suck i still havnt found a reliable sub to put a route too, i have to be in glenview for every 2 inches until night time, plus a bunch of other high priority accounts...all up in northern lake co


----------



## stroker79

I had put rjs on ignore and a couple others who doesn't look like they post anymore. That's prob your best bet cause mike just deletes what's reported without proofing things. I got so pissed last year with it that I just signed off for the rest of the year. Even if I don't plow anymore, I enjoy the forecasts and comrodery here.


----------



## highhog1

ERWbuilders;1420905 said:


> Well i guess from my ol lady...the pinapple express there was a kid that gets on a train to the north pole....and there was a pretty bad snow storm.....i guess theres gunna be a kid in our way???? or a bad snow storm????


That's the polar express with tom Hanks. Pinaple express is about a stoner(seth rogan)


----------



## ERWbuilders

highhog1;1421057 said:


> That's the polar express with tom Hanks. Pinaple express is about a stoner(seth rogan)


hahaha know your chick flix huh lol:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ERWbuilders;1421037 said:


> yea i dont think i can get anymore north....20ft from the state line lol...this is going to suck i still havnt found a reliable sub to put a route too, i have to be in glenview for every 2 inches until night time, plus a bunch of other high priority accounts...all up in northern lake co


Good luck with all that driving. OUCH. Hope you find somebody!


stroker79;1421053 said:


> I had put rjs on ignore and a couple others who doesn't look like they post anymore. That's prob your best bet cause mike just deletes what's reported without proofing things. I got so pissed last year with it that I just signed off for the rest of the year. Even if I don't plow anymore, I enjoy the forecasts and comrodery here.


We missed you. Glad your back! Awwwwwwww.....


----------



## highhog1

ERWbuilders;1421060 said:


> hahaha know your chick flix huh lol:laughing:


Haha, I do! Lots of free time this winter.lol


----------



## buildinon

Pineapple Express movie was horrible unless you're a pothead, as it was about weed for sure...and as far Polar Express never saw it so can not comment. But Pineapple Express Weather if I understood it correctly from Skillet it had something to do with the way it starts down around Hawaiii and then comes up through the Northwest US and swoops in and thats when it dumps the snow up there hence the Pineapple Express term...


----------



## 78Craft

Looks like this will be my first storm im working this year. Just got called to run a cat. Got called last storm but was working all night, lots of insureds needed there GL's and idle trucks insured for the last storm, tough to complain when your writing buisness! 

Ready to make some extra $$$ this time around.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ Good luck!


----------



## captshawn

ERWbuilders;1421037 said:


> yea i dont think i can get anymore north....20ft from the state line lol...this is going to suck i still havnt found a reliable sub to put a route too, i have to be in glenview for every 2 inches until night time, plus a bunch of other high priority accounts...all up in northern lake co


I'm right there with you on the stateline in Winthrop harbor. Most of my plowing is further south though.


----------



## stroker79

captshawn;1421093 said:


> I'm right there with you on the stateline in Winthrop harbor. Most of my plowing is further south though.


I worked on your police chiefs car. The UC new ford Taurus. It's pretty decked out! Nice guy!


----------



## clncut

yay....winter weather advisory!!:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## the new boss 92

i should do all y billing now, were going to get 4.2 inches says accuweather:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Must be nice. Were 3-8. So I should just guess. 12+


----------



## ERWbuilders

the new boss 92;1421122 said:


> i should do all y billing now, were going to get 4.2 inches says accuweather:laughing:


Finally catching on to things huh?:laughing:
Accuweather


----------



## road2damascus

Snow and cold on the way as winter gets serious
January 18, 2012 11:18 PM

http://blog.chicagoweathercenter.com/assets_c/2012/01/FEATGRAPH011912.html


----------



## ERWbuilders

Winter weather watch just upgraded to advisory!


----------



## road2damascus

ERWbuilders;1421139 said:


> Winter weather watch just upgraded to advisory!


predicted total accumulation keeps getting bigger


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ERWbuilders;1421139 said:


> Winter weather watch just upgraded to advisory!


Ah No, that's a degrade in my book. Warm air mix will cut totals, more so to the south


----------



## dieselss

Ye ha. I like the sound of that. More to da south


----------



## buildinon

1olddogtwo;1421198 said:


> Ah No, that's a degrade in my book. Warm air mix will cut totals, more so to the south


Hmmm...well I am sure that the guy's with 2inch trigger's will take anything at this point with the tropical winter we have had so far. I mean I have seriously been wearing shorts w/ a hoodie most of the winter until last night maybe I'm just one of the idiodts mentioned earlier? I finally put on jeanstoday thought it was a tad bit nipply out there Except when out working then I am wearing jeans...lol...now bring on the snowpayuppayup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1420985 said:


> Didn't know I needed too!
> 
> Mmmmmm, juicy!


Sully over gettin some APPLE PIE AGAIN >>>>>>>>DAMN:laughing:


----------



## SnowMatt13

At mid-day we were at 6-8, now we are back to 4-6....as always time will tell.
As long as we get more than 2....like Tuesday when we were supposed to get 3-5.


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1421205 said:


> Ye ha. I like the sound of that. More to da south


I'm pretty sure he means less for us southern guys....sob!


----------



## Bartlett_2

When's it starting? I've heard 6am to early afternoon?!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I heard after 10am.


----------



## dieselss

im thinking like early afternoon.....i could be wrong tho.


----------



## bobcat s-160

Great, missed this storm too, didn't get anything out of the last storm or this one. Haven't gone out this winter:realmad::realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1421198 said:


> Ah No, that's a degrade in my book. Warm air mix will cut totals, more so to the south


Rea rea....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

bobcat s-160;1421278 said:


> Great, missed this storm too, didn't get anything out of the last storm or this one. Haven't gone out this winter:realmad::realmad:


So Cat is that why no Box on the KITTY??????????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

bobcat s-160;1421278 said:


> Great, missed this storm too, didn't get anything out of the last storm or this one. Haven't gone out this winter:realmad::realmad:


where in the thumb are you?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1421295 said:


> where in the thumb are you?


next to the index and father up in the upper U-P middle Finger :laughing:


----------



## GMC99

No more chicagoplower..... Olddog, called John a few times, and left a voicemail with no call back.. Will try him again next week.. Sounds like Patten is buying all the machines back and handling the sale of them.... What are your thoughts on the lowered amounts of snow?


----------



## bobcat s-160

1olddogtwo;1421295 said:


> where in the thumb are you?


Way up there, just about at the tip. If I drove North 9 miles I'd be in the lake.


----------



## road2damascus

A Winter Weather Advisory has been issued by the National Weather Service effective Friday and Friday night for most of the Chicago area. 

WHAT, HOW MUCH: This advisory replaces the Winter Storm Watch issued yesterday. Despite the change in "headlines" from the National Weather Service, there is little change to the going forecast of 4 to 6 inches of snow by Saturday morning, with locally heavier totals of 8 inches possible in a narrow 5-10 mile wide band. 

South of the advisory area, 1" to 3" of snow is expected at this point. Check back with us throughout the night and during the storm tomorrow, as storm totals will need to be adjusted if the system deviates from it's expected track.

WHO, WHERE: Locally, the advisory includes Cook, Lake(IL), McHenry, Kane, De Kalb, Du Page, Kendall, Will, Lake(IN), Porter(IN), LaPorte(IN), Berrien(MI), Kenosha(WI) and Walworth(WI) counties. 

WHEN: Snow is expected to move in to northeast Illinois between 7AM and 10AM Friday, lasting most of the day and into the evening before tapering to flurries Friday night. Due to the fact the majority of the snow will be falling on a weekday, and during daylight hours, this is expected to be a high impact storm for commuters. 

WHY: Because it's January in Chicago.

by Mike Hamernik


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone got a link for the storm totals from last weeks storm? I'm looking for data in the Mokena area. I'm having a hard time finding the data all of a sudden


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1421317 said:


> No more chicagoplower..... Olddog, called John a few times, and left a voicemail with no call back.. Will try him again next week.. Sounds like Patten is buying all the machines back and handling the sale of them.... What are your thoughts on the lowered amounts of snow?





SullivanSeptic;1421341 said:


> Anyone got a link for the storm totals from last weeks storm? I'm looking for data in the Mokena area. I'm having a hard time finding the data all of a sudden


yea, it will cost you....say 5%


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1421341 said:


> Anyone got a link for the storm totals from last weeks storm? I'm looking for data in the Mokena area. I'm having a hard time finding the data all of a sudden


The official trained spotter in Orland Hills:

ORLAND HILLS 1S (COOK)........................5.0


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1421341 said:


> Anyone got a link for the storm totals from last weeks storm? I'm looking for data in the Mokena area. I'm having a hard time finding the data all of a sudden





road2damascus;1421349 said:


> The official trained spotter in Orland Hills:
> 
> ORLAND HILLS 1S (COOK)........................5.0


i was that trainer spotter, you want 6 instead?

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=77632&source=0


----------



## bobcat s-160

Accuweather says I have 3'' coming by Saturday morning, looks like I'll be plowing soon :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

here's a good link for tomorrow

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=webbriefing

.


----------



## dieselss

split it 5.5


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Thanks Pat. 

AHHHHHH, Yes I want it to say 6!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's what Mrs. Sully said!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1421317 said:


> No more chicagoplower..... Olddog, called John a few times, and left a voicemail with no call back.. Will try him again next week.. Sounds like Patten is buying all the machines back and handling the sale of them.... What are your thoughts on the lowered amounts of snow?


Busy man this time of year....I'm told they are going to Canada, one dealer is buying all of them. I'll talk with him tomorrow.

The System is being sampled and I haven't seem those yet. Their is some worry about some warmer air mixing in towards the south that could cause some sleet and so forth. That would hurt us guys to the south. The whole event it's self is shifting more to the north.


----------



## dieselss

thanks old,,that was inforative,,


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1421349 said:


> The official trained spotter in Orland Hills:
> 
> ORLAND HILLS 1S (COOK)........................6.0


done........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I feel like I'm late in the game by not giving my last solid number. AS off right now I'm still thinking :

88 north 6 plus 

88 south to 80 4 to 6

80 south about 30 miles 2 to 4


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1421367 said:


> done........


Did I say 6? I meant 8!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1421376 said:


> Did I say 6? I meant 8!


could we add %30 tomorrow and call it good???

The last time she asked for 8, I had to plow her 4 times.....it was hard


----------



## dlcs

We went from 8 inches down to 4 inches. I'm in northwestern Illinois, what do you think for us guys out west of you?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I know Ron is going to chime in on that comment. He can't resist. Guaranteed!


----------



## Midwest Pond

dlcs;1421397 said:


> We went from 8 inches down to 4 inches.


maybe the water was cold


----------



## dieselss

:laughing:..............


----------



## erkoehler

Just fired up my truck for the first time since last storm and the back blade wings got stuck in the open position. Had to break both shear bolts to fold wings in order to get it in the shop. 

Pretty sure there was water in a line. Got it warmed up and its working good.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1421397 said:


> We went from 8 inches down to 4 inches. I'm in northwestern Illinois, what do you think for us guys out west of you?


i think 6 is still a good #



Midwest Pond;1421401 said:


> maybe the water was cold


ouch......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1421393 said:


> could we add %30 tomorrow and call it good???
> 
> The last time she asked for 8, I had to plow her 4 times.....it was hard


Man I remember that. I was there. You really beat your equipment that night!


SullivanSeptic;1421398 said:


> I know Ron is going to chime in on that comment. He can't resist. Guaranteed!


That one was just easy bud. I'll leave it alone!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

here it comes

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/Loop/uppermissvly_loop.gif


----------



## dlcs

What a bunch of comedians on this site. Thanks I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1421453 said:


> What a bunch of comedians on this site. Thanks I needed a good laugh.


Good laugh? Thats what she did!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1421466 said:


> Good laugh? Thats what she did!


 and she has home made APPLE PIE


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well it sure is good and very moist and warm in the center!


----------



## erkoehler

1 degree in Mchenry right now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1421453 said:


> What a bunch of comedians on this site. Thanks I needed a good laugh.


need a sense of humor with this season

The long term is interesting.

Anyways, good night all

DIRISHMAN
Pushin 2 Please
dlcs
erkoehler
dieselss
Midwest Pond
SullivanSeptic

and everyone else

I'm done with my prophecy for the evening


----------



## dieselss

As always Thx for the updates...always nice to know if it'll just be a buzzed night or a drunken night lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Buzz or drunk? Either way, that sounds like a gooder night than sober!


----------



## clncut

Thanks olddog.....looking forward to tomorrows updates!


----------



## dieselss

Ill do that for old cln.....SNOW. lol.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

78 degrees here today boys


----------



## dieselss

Bust out the sun tan lotion. Lol


----------



## the new boss 92

1olddogtwo;1421505 said:


> need a sense of humor with this season
> 
> The long term is interesting.
> 
> Anyways, good night all
> 
> DIRISHMAN
> Pushin 2 Please
> dlcs
> erkoehler
> dieselss
> Midwest Pond
> SullivanSeptic
> 
> and everyone else
> 
> I'm done with my prophecy for the evening


intersting as in more snow?!?!?:yow!:


----------



## ERWbuilders

1olddogtwo;1421282 said:


> Rea rea....


wow....and now your calling me an RJ :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ERWbuilders;1421661 said:


> wow....and now your calling me an RJ :laughing::laughing:


No....lol. Hopefully the am runs are better and they update to watch

Ideally the warm air stays with Blue in Texas and it follows a slight southern path

A 30 mile shift is nothing and a huge moneymaker for others


----------



## 01PStroke

[email protected];1419820 said:


> Hope I can clear up some confusion. We are unable to display anything other than list pricing on our website, due to recent enforcement of MAP pricing by numerous manufacturers. The price displayed on our website is list for Fisher and Western snowplows.


Well, that was the quoted price I was given via email, so that's the price that I assumed we were talking. Should be more competitive!

Anyhoo, I hope this next snow is a WHOPPER Thumbs Up


----------



## Rainer

We done been upgraded:


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO IL
926 PM CST THU JAN 19 2012

ILZ005-006-012>014-201130-
/O.UPG.KLOT.WW.Y.0003.120120T1500Z-120121T0600Z/
/O.NEW.KLOT.WS.W.0002.120120T1500Z-120121T0600Z/
MCHENRY-LAKE IL-KANE-DUPAGE-COOK-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WOODSTOCK...WAUKEGAN...AURORA...
WHEATON...CHICAGO
926 PM CST THU JAN 19 2012

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 9 AM FRIDAY TO MIDNIGHT
CST FRIDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 9 AM FRIDAY TO
MIDNIGHT CST FRIDAY NIGHT. THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NO
LONGER IN EFFECT.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL DEVELOP DURING THE MID TO LATE MORNING
HOURS FRIDAY AND CONTINUE THROUGH THE DAY ENDING FRIDAY NIGHT.
THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL WILL OCCUR DURING THE AFTERNOON FRIDAY.

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 5 TO 8 INCHES CAN BE EXPECTED.

* HAZARDS...SNOW COULD FALL RATHER HEAVILY AT TIMES RESULTING IN
REDUCED VISIBILITIES AND SNOWFALL RATES OF AROUND ONE INCH PER
HOUR AT TIMES.

* IMPACTS...ACCUMULATING SNOW WILL CAUSE SIGNIFICANTLY INCREASED
TRAVEL TIMES...RESULTING IN A PARTICULARLY TREACHEROUS AFTERNOON
COMMUTE FRIDAY. IN ADDITION...VERY COLD TEMPERATURES IN THE
TEENS WILL MAKE SALT LESS EFFECTIVE AND COMBINE WITH HEAVY
SNOWFALL RATES TO MAKE IT HARDER FOR ROAD CREWS TO KEEP ROADS
CLEAR OF SNOW AND ICE. THE SNOW WILL ALSO RESULT IN SIGNIFICANT
DISRUPTIONS TO AIR TRAVEL AS WELL.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER
CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW
ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN AN
EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL...KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...
FOOD...AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.


----------



## the new boss 92

good to hear old, any one know when this is going to start?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

My best guess is tomorrow morning.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I see 5-6 at the most for us.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry boss, I'd say around 10 or 11am.

I think your right Russ. 4-6 inch is a good bet down here.

Good night all. Talk tomorrow!


----------



## ERWbuilders

the new boss 92;1421726 said:


> good to hear old, any one know when this is going to start?


tomarrow Thumbs Up:laughing:


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;1421500 said:


> 1 degree in Mchenry right now


There's no temperature here in Woodstock.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Mark13;1421751 said:


> There's no temperature here in Woodstock.


i can start a few dumpster fires....heat **** up for ha :laughing::laughing:


----------



## MetDone20

Yeah. Models are coming in colder at surface so ratios are higher thus a fluffier more accumulating snow setting up. Snow kick in by 10-11am and expect a nice 9-12 snow event with heaviest between 12-6pm. Looks like totals will be on order of 5-8 inches with local 10 inches exp near Lake. Stayed and if u wanna come discuss this winter storm and love meteorology come join us at centralwx forum. Will keep you updated tommorow all day or if u have any questions. Here link to check us out:
http://westernusawx.info/forums/index.php?showforum=52


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1421742 said:


> Sorry boss, I'd say around 10 or 11am.
> 
> I think your right Russ. 4-6 inch is a good bet down here.
> 
> Good night all. Talk tomorrow!


cool i can get well rested up, haul some scrap and skids in the morning thanks for the headds up


ERWbuilders;1421746 said:


> tomarrow Thumbs Up:laughing:


thanks pall, are you sure and not saturday?


Mark13;1421751 said:


> There's no temperature here in Woodstock.


i re read this 3 times, i need to go to bed im over tired!


----------



## ERWbuilders

the new boss 92;1421771 said:


> cool i can get well rested up, haul some scrap and skids in the morning thanks for the headds up
> 
> thanks pall, are you sure and not saturday?
> 
> i re read this 3 times, i need to go to bed im over tired!


I think it was yesterday but we all missed it...then melted before we all got up....:realmad::laughing:


----------



## campkd6

Just finished upgrading my salter on the truck went from a Meyer mini hitch mount to a Western Proflo 2. Will have to get some pics put 2 Maxxima self contained oval strobes on and 2 Maxxima red oval taillights on. Gotta get used to that big sucker on the back but have more ground clearance now won't have to worry about ripping the motor off. Good night all and good luck tomorrow.


----------



## the new boss 92

lol, just paint the lots white, yea i salted the hell out of it last night. there is an inch of salt residue dont you see it!


----------



## Mark13

ERWbuilders;1421758 said:


> i can start a few dumpster fires....heat **** up for ha :laughing::laughing:





the new boss 92;1421771 said:


> i re read this 3 times, i need to go to bed im over tired!


None of you must listen to Ron White then.


----------



## Spucel

bobcat s-160;1421354 said:


> Accuweather says I have 3'' coming by Saturday morning, looks like I'll be plowing soon


They suck at life. 



Pushin 2 Please;1421362 said:


> That's what Mrs. Sully said!


Zing!! :laughing:



MetDone20;1421766 said:


> Yeah. Models are coming in colder at surface so ratios are higher thus a fluffier more accumulating snow setting up. Snow kick in by 10-11am and expect a nice 9-12 snow event with heaviest between 12-6pm. Looks like totals will be on order of 5-8 inches with local 10 inches exp near Lake. Stayed and if u wanna come discuss this winter storm and love meteorology come join us at centralwx forum. Will keep you updated tommorow all day or if u have any questions. Here link to check us out:
> http://westernusawx.info/forums/index.php?showforum=52


Ill take 9"-12" any day! :laughing::waving:


----------



## ERWbuilders

Ron white...not lateley...ill make sure i watch so i can finally get the joke and luagh lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

insomnia before snow...... hate it


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Can sleep either. Snow starts at 9-10.


----------



## buildinon

Can't ever sleep either. Snow or no snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking damn good


----------



## 1olddogtwo

They should be closing schools. 

It appears A slight is going on and it's colder


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Everyone sleeping


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1421927 said:


> Looking damn good


Today partly sunny high of 64. Tonight clear low of 46


----------



## Elite Property Services

What are your current predictions 1olddogtwo..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the new boss 92;1421726 said:


> good to hear old, any one know when this is going to start?


Not soon enough.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1421375 said:


> I feel like I'm late in the game by not giving my last solid number. AS off right now I'm still thinking :
> 
> 88 north 6 plus
> 
> 88 south to 80 4 to 6
> 
> 80 south about 30 miles 2 to 4


It's just reinforcing my thoughts plus a bit more

Leaving for work now. Will post more later


----------



## ERWbuilders

:laughing:Its pretty bad once you start talking to yourself on here.......>olddog< hahaha


----------



## brianbrich1

Wow havent been on here a few days some reading to do and aparently some deleted posts I could not read... And final slept all night before a snow. Sure is cold out all the dog wanted to do was play in the little snow left.. Good luck plowing today everyone hope for no breaks and make some $$$$$


----------



## ERWbuilders

brianbrich1;1421950 said:


> Wow havent been on here a few days some reading to do and aparently some deleted posts I could not read... And final slept all night before a snow. Sure is cold out all the dog wanted to do was play in the little snow left.. Good luck plowing today everyone hope for no breaks and make some $$$$$


Lol, rjs was back and told on people again.....good luck be safe....to everyone!


----------



## Spucel

Good morning! Hope everyone has a good day plowing. Heading to the firehouse, I'm sure it will be a fun accident filled day. Stay safe....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Spucel;1421952 said:


> Good morning! Hope everyone has a good day plowing. Heading to the firehouse, I'm sure it will be a fun accident filled day. Stay safe....


Funny how you always have to work the fire house when it snows. I think you're scared to plow....... :laughing:


----------



## ultimate plow

Shes knockin on the door


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hambrick & Co.;1421959 said:


> Funny how you always have to work the fire house when it snows. I think you're scared to plow....... :laughing:


Thats why that plow is 10 years old and still looks showroom :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Spucel

Hambrick & Co.;1421959 said:


> Funny how you always have to work the fire house when it snows. I think you're scared to plow....... :laughing:


Real nice!  When your truck breaks down give me a call and you can bring it by the engine house and I'll fix ya up! :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Happy plowing ya'll


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Spucel;1421970 said:


> Real nice!  When your truck breaks down give me a call and you can bring it by the engine house and I'll fix ya up! :laughing:


Thanks buddy! Lets hope there are no break downs for any of us today......


----------



## dieselss

just saw this on fox,,looked it up,,,pretty funny


----------



## SnowMatt13

Be safe out there everyone...
As the day goes on i'm sure people's driving skills will show themselves...


----------



## Mark13

SnowMatt13;1421992 said:


> Be safe out there everyone...
> As the day goes on* i'm sure people's driving skills will show themselves*...


Your in Wisconsin, the driving skills are nonexistent.


----------



## highhog1

Well I have a hell weekend coming. Last event I plowed for 18 hours. This event should be the same except my daughters 2nd birthday is from 3 to 6 saturday and I have to go to my real job saturday from midnight to 8am. Then downtown sunday to pass out lituture for my union from 12 to 3pm. I hope I live through this... lol


----------



## NW Snow Removal

after a week of salting every night it was hard to sleep past 3 am. The winter hours are becoming the norm. finally. Lets hope everyone has a good day. Best wishes all.


----------



## Midwest Pond

agreed... be safe everyone


----------



## ERWbuilders

Mark13;1421994 said:


> Your in Wisconsin, the driving skills are nonexistent.


Aint that the truth:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

damn it, I left all three phones at home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

NW Snow Removal;1421998 said:


> after a week of salting every night it was hard to sleep past 3 am. The winter hours are becoming the norm. finally. Lets hope everyone has a good day. Best wishes all.


Ha ain't that the truth. Woke up at 2:30 ready to go but yet had no where to go.....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1422013 said:


> damn it, I left all three phones at home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That there is a problem, I would be freaking out!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1422013 said:


> damn it, I left all three phones at home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


oh boy now you won't be able to ------Drive , Text , Plow,and report ot us on PLOWSITE :laughing:

Crap there goes my day.............. :laughing:

May the Force Be With YOU!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

oh yah almost forgot
goodmorning guys


----------



## ERWbuilders

Dennis shouldnt you still be sleeping......hahaha


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1422030 said:


> oh boy now you won't be able to ------Drive , Text , Plow,and report ot us on PLOWSITE :laughing:
> 
> Crap there goes my day.............. :laughing:
> 
> May the Force Be With YOU!!!!!


Multi-tasking......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Boom!!!! 500........ ussmileyflag


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It looks to have shifted a little further south. Either way, were all going to be busy, SOON!


----------



## the new boss 92

Ahhhhh nice and rested up, where the hell is my snow?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Got to get the blowers fixed with new paddles and put my plow on. Good news for me got a new truck last night. 08 king ranch 450. It was a deal that I could not pass on. And its got the truck side on it for a western. So if any one knows of a wideout for sale soon let me know.


----------



## dieselss

Lucky guy r&r. Nice rig....don't break it first day out lol


----------



## the new boss 92

They are closing some schools early already


----------



## 1982atm

anyone need help up there???????? i need to work and here in indy we cant hit the 2" trigger


----------



## erkoehler

Gooooood Morning!

Going to get the truck from the shop then heading back home.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Thanks Mark! 
Do all my plowing in Illinois though....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Let's see some pics Russel.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How do I get theim from my phone.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Your asking me? I don't know at all. I have Pat or Ryan do it for me.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;1422079 said:


> Got to get the blowers fixed with new paddles and put my plow on. Good news for me got a new truck last night. 08 king ranch 450. It was a deal that I could not pass on. And its got the truck side on it for a western. So if any one knows of a wideout for sale soon let me know.


Post pics! We all think your full of crap unless we see pics


----------



## the new boss 92

ERWbuilders;1421951 said:


> Lol, rjs was back and told on people again.....good luck be safe....to everyone!


lol he called me after the idiot conversation yesterday:laughing:

he is the other guy that claimed to work for him, wonder if he has a 1500 with 25k invested into it to with a v box?


----------



## the new boss 92

R&R Yard Design;1422116 said:


> How do I get theim from my phone.


it better not be a king ranch or im blocking you from plowsite cause thats the truck i really want!


----------



## ultimate plow

Plowing in the Skid today!!! At least its got sirius radio


----------



## captshawn

Looks like the start time for the real snow is getting pushed back with the heaviest snow from 2-7.


----------



## the new boss 92

why not that fancy truck you got?


----------



## the new boss 92

captshawn;1422131 said:


> Looks like the start time for the real snow is getting pushed back with the heaviest snow from 2-7.


perfect i can work all night!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;1422116 said:


> How do I get theim from my phone.


Text them to me and i can post them for ya


----------



## the new boss 92

SullivanSeptic;1422134 said:


> Text them to me and i can post them for ya


no texting while eatting pie!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## ultimate plow

the new boss 92;1422132 said:


> why not that fancy truck you got?


Ill run my route in my truck then jump in the skid until I have to run my route again. Back and forth Ill be going HAPPY FRIDAY!! Stay safe out there everyone payup


----------



## the new boss 92

no bull ****, i literly seen a 1500 the otherday with D tags and instantly thought of old conversation!


----------



## the new boss 92

ultimate plow;1422142 said:


> Ill run my route in my truck then jump in the skid until I have to run my route again. Back and forth Ill be going HAPPY FRIDAY!! Stay safe out there everyone payup


oh you made it sound like you truck was going to be sitting idle this storm and you were just running the skid!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Here is the pic of Russ with his new truck. He had the wife take a pic of him with his truck yesterday. Love the Color Russ. She's gonna be a beast!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh yeah. You look good too, Russ!


----------



## dlcs

Snowing hard but with little tiny flakes here in Sterling. LOL


----------



## the new boss 92

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/2805926050.html

seems to be a decent deal on a nicer setup!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snowing in Orland Park. Its here. Good luck to all!


----------



## affekonig

Here we go. If anybody knows anybody that has experience and is looking for a truck to drive for a few hours (or more) let me know. I have a commitment in the city for a while tonight...


----------



## 1982atm

I have 2 trucks ready to travel ..... I need some work asap


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1422013 said:


> damn it, I left all three phones at home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Pat, Im headed home give me a call when you find your phones. Thanks


----------



## stroker79

Light snow in Schaumburg.


----------



## dieselss

Starting down south now. Small flakes but its something right. I'll take it lol


----------



## MetDone20

You guys that are interested in weather, severe weather snow and all that come join us....we have discussions and read model charts etc...
http://westernusawx.info/forums/index.php?showforum=52


----------



## clncut

Hasn't quite made it to Porter county yet........my accounts are just waiting for me to come take their money


----------



## highmark923

Not quite to McHenry. Why does it feel like I should be doing something...


----------



## dieselss

Waiting at the curb. Trucks running drivers wide eyed? Getting ichy trigger fingers?


----------



## stroker79

MetDone20;1422224 said:


> You guys that are interested in weather, severe weather snow and all that come join us....we have discussions and read model charts etc...
> http://westernusawx.info/forums/index.php?showforum=52


I just joined up. Def a cool forum.

SonicWX


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1422237 said:


> Waiting at the curb. Trucks running drivers wide eyed? Getting ichy trigger fingers?


One of these days we need to get some guys together to make sure the Kilt is still serving cold beer!


----------



## erkoehler

Time to do some work!


----------



## dieselss

I'm a Hooters guy myself


----------



## stroker79

The snow is about to get heavy along 355 and move on east. Drive safe. The snow is here for awhile.


----------



## clncut

sounds perfect.....my two favorites wings and breasts......chicken breasts of course.


----------



## Midwest Pond

here we go! sky opened up..... good luck guys... I'll be adding power steering fluid every few hours.... no time to replace the unit till after the event


----------



## dieselss

Coming down good here in highland !!


----------



## dieselss

Of course....the buns ain't bad either lol


----------



## highhog1

clncut;1422251 said:


> One of these days we need to get some guys together to make sure the Kilt is still serving cold beer!


Count me in! Girls are way better then hooters,


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Vee box is down right now snaped a pin on the chain. And pile is froze.


----------



## clncut

snowing good here,....not huge flakes but snowing hard


----------



## dieselss

R&R Yard Design;1422310 said:


> Vee box is down right now snaped a pin on the chain. And pile is froze.


no way,,,you gunna be able to repair??


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1422305 said:


> Of course....the buns ain't bad either lol


mmmmm.....buns!!


----------



## clncut

24:1 ratio!! payup Now Skilling just said 17:1......just changed his mind all within 5 minutes!


----------



## clncut

R&R Yard Design;1422310 said:


> Vee box is down right now snaped a pin on the chain. And pile is froze.


Double Whammy....I hope you get it fixed soon......backups?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm just going to dump hot water on it.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

You all have fun, make plenty of moneypayup and most important, be SAFE plowing. I on the otherhand I will be home and doing nothing as none of my prospects panned out. Maybe next year will be better. First time in 20 years not plowing.


----------



## Bartlett_2

R&R Yard Design;1422327 said:


> I'm just going to dump hot water on it.


Wow, wont that make the frozen pile situation worse?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No just the box is solid. I don't get it. The salt is treated it must of got real close last night.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Good to hear from you barlett how you been.


----------



## dieselss

Forgot how much I hate daytime events pple just can drive


----------



## clncut

just sitting here waiting for the 2 inch mark or a phone call for salt.......hopefully one of those comes soon......Im going to burn a hole in the floor from pacing back and forth next to the window!!!


----------



## clncut

Looks like a band of heavy snow setting up east of Joilet......


----------



## 1982atm

man im so jealous ........ i really wish i had some contacts up there i could come plow for


----------



## tugboat

*First round*

All through first round, no problems. Have 3-4" already and still comin like mad. Whats everybody elses ammeter usually run when plowing? Just curious.


----------



## metallihockey88

1982atm;1422461 said:


> man im so jealous ........ i really wish i had some contacts up there i could come plow for


Pm ajcoop. Thought he said village of rockford needed trucks yesterday


----------



## clncut

Heading out now....about 2" down now.....looks to keeps snowing till around midnight


----------



## the new boss 92

ok from a more experienced plower's point of view, i have worked for the same guy for 5 seasons great guy. my problem is we have roughly 15 commercials decent sized ones. he keeps saying hes going to have me keep them open during the day and never calls, pretty much im assuming he cheap, but i could knock them all out in under 2 hours. i have asked him about it and he changes the subject all the time. i have gone out with my buddy and made more shoveling sidewalk's for him then running my truck the 8hr's i did. do i have a reason to be pissed or does every buisness owner open lanes all day by themselfs to save money?

i might be lucky to hit 6hrs with this storm aswell........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I do it myself. Although I have asked Pat to give me a hand when I was in another town.


----------



## the new boss 92

Does anyone know a good guy to create websites?


----------



## Spucel

Accuweather is still calling for 4" :laughing:


----------



## kevlars

So, how much did you guys up in Chicago end up with? We got about an inch in the Quad Cities. Might end up with a little more. But, doesn't look good at this point.

Kevlars


----------



## NW Snow Removal

so far about 5-6 inches


----------



## kevlars

Lucky SOB's!! I am jealous!

Kevlars


----------



## littlebass

Barely coming down here. We are headed out around 9:00 to start north and work south.
Should be completely out of Northern Il by 10


----------



## campkd6

I would say we have around 7" and still coming down.


----------



## the new boss 92

Carol stream has about 5.5 down we have another heavier band coming and then that's it


----------



## swtiih

made the rounds once and waiting for it to stop.


----------



## [email protected]

I read every reply posted, since I replied. I wish I could say I disagree, sadly, I agree with most of the stated complaints. The past few years have tarnished the reputation of our retail counter and service department badly. A few employees in our shop and running the service counter have made a bad name for Central Parts. Which is precisely why those employees are no longer with the company. 

In the past two weeks, our service department has removed, re-installed and repaired three snowplows, which were installed incorrectly the first time. While talking with these customers, I was able to hear first hand, what a horrible experience they had. I'm not here to persuade any of you, I'm here to assure you we have not forgotten about the people who were with us from the beginning. This season our service department and parts counter are under new management and they're making every effort to right our past wrongs. 

For further clarification. Yes, we work with Regional, they're a great bunch of guys. As is everyone at Sub-Trailer. Regarding parts, we carry a large selection of OEM parts, as well as aftermarket. We work diligently to ensure all aftermarket items meet or exceed OEM quality, and if they do not, we will not sell them. Also note, every single Western/Fisher controller we sell is an OEM piece, purchased directly from Western or Fisher.

The whole point of this post is to apologize, on behalf of Central Parts Warehouse, for any negative experiences any of you had in the past. I understand we've burnt a number of bridges, and my goal, along with Jeff Gast and Jeff Vanderwall, is to make sure none of our customers ever has a negative experience at Central Parts again.

Happy plowing everyone!


----------



## the new boss 92

^^^^ I called a year ago and got the worst reply fallowed by a hang up. After reading everyone else's statements I would go to rte before you guys just because I got hung up on. Sorry, but your bridge with me can never be rebuilt!


----------



## mikeitu7

Looks like it slowed down here in the city. On my 3 pass on this account.


----------



## Midwest Pond

that was nice...... nothing like light snow to make you look good


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So what did everyone get ?


----------



## Midwest Pond

I had a payday fall from the sky


----------



## ao31

I'd guess around 6" or so around Barrington Palatine area. Nice and light to move around and easy on the equipment.


----------



## dieselss

Id say about 6 as well light too


----------



## NW Snow Removal

There was about 7-8 inches at my shop in bridgeview. Of course According to shovel guys it's waist deep on the city walks. It does pile high easily.


----------



## Bird21

Great snow. Great employees. Just a great night!!
I am almost done, is there a bar still open??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good morning all. 

Going to bed now

South at 8 to 9


----------



## buildinon

Good morning and good night all...24 hours between presalting and plowing and I am done...time to catch some Hope everyone had a good one and it went smooth...or atleast had a good payday...good night and starting the next dance:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I'm back out Lucky me


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1423169 said:


> Well I'm back out Lucky me


Just got in. Is this lake effect snow gonna do much Pat?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No unless yor on LSD....... That doesn't sound right


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lucky us. The southside got the most again. I seen a shift in the am. 

I should check thru the day. It was a busy am 

Im really amazed on how much we got. I swear it was a foot in places


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Time to look forward to monday am


----------



## road2damascus

This is what I was reading:

"A band of light lake effect snow is pushing inland across portions of central Cook County early this morning. Persons across the area can expect some widely scattered light snow showers through 8 am this morning. Visibilities may briefly drop to near a mile under the heavier showers with a light dusting of snow accumulation possible".


----------



## erkoehler

Overall a good night, only a few minor fixes are needed.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well i to just got in about 2 hrs ago
started at about 1:30 Gave russ a hand with the Vee box Malfuction and freeze up lost only 6 hours.

Then I went out and just drove around delivering Muchkins and Coffee to all the hard working plow guys.............:laughing:

Now I get to go back Out to finish some RES being it was to late to do em late last night 


Heck Pat Drivin on LSD .....Feels like I'm On LSD or is it just me 18hrs out


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh yah just looked outside and it is Snowing again in Tinley Park :bluebounc


----------



## NW Snow Removal

the streets are white again. wow. It's almost like its winter.


----------



## bobcat s-160

1olddogtwo;1423177 said:


> Time to look forward to monday am


Anything for me? I'm sick of hearing how you people are all out plowing!!:realmad: And I can't get anything
Is 4-5'' too much to ask for?
Glad most of you are payup


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just got in now. Pretty much had blade down since noon yesterday. I have to say it was a lot of snow. But we kicked it's a$$. Only problem was 2 salters malfunctioned but we got by. Now for sleep. Anyone have official totals?


----------



## ERWbuilders

1olddogtwo;1423175 said:


> Lucky us. The southside got the most again. I seen a shift in the am.
> 
> I should check thru the day. It was a busy am
> 
> Im really amazed on how much we got. I swear it was a foot in places


It was....glenview was a foot......and i made it to the southside...cicero do i get a badge now???


----------



## Snow2Go

I was out from 3 till 12am had to call it quits because I had to be up at 5am to head to davenport for my regular gig. Fun Times! LOL! 
Took almost a hour and a half to get from new lenox to 80 n Torrence.
I agree, I should of measured but the southside must of got way more then 7 inches.

I see people talking about CPW. Ive only bought parts from them but at the same point I have came in knowing what I need. Compared to monroe in Jtown, CPW blows their prices away. 

As far as Sub Trailer Hitch, I grew up with Brian and Steve, those guys will get you done no matter what time of the day and or night! If you roll there tell them Tony P send ya!


----------



## WilliamOak

Just got home a little bit ago. Can't complain!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ERWbuilders;1423326 said:


> It was....glenview was a foot......and i made it to the southside...cicero do i get a badge now???


Dennis, please order him one


----------



## metallihockey88

ERWbuilders;1423326 said:


> It was....glenview was a foot......and i made it to the southside...cicero do i get a badge now???


I don't know how in the world you cover that insane route of yours. You deserve something, that's for sure. Not sure if its an award, maybe a phsych evaluation lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1423241 said:


> Well i to just got in about 2 hrs ago
> started at about 1:30 Gave russ a hand with the Vee box Malfuction and freeze up lost only 6 hours.
> 
> Then I went out and just drove around delivering Muchkins and Coffee to all the hard working plow guys.............:laughing:
> 
> Now I get to go back Out to finish some RES being it was to late to do em late last night
> 
> Heck Pat Drivin on LSD .....Feels like I'm On LSD or is it just me 18hrs out


Denny wheres the coffee . Two hours of sleep and I'm ready for a pot


----------



## the new boss 92

street sign's are pretty stong, backed into one pretty good last night and that phucker didnt fall!!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

1olddogtwo;1423375 said:


> Denny wheres the coffee . Two hours of sleep and I'm ready for a pot


i have dd in my hand now!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I will in a few


----------



## ERWbuilders

1olddogtwo;1423364 said:


> Dennis, please order him one


SWEET!!!!:salute:



metallihockey88;1423368 said:


> I don't know how in the world you cover that insane route of yours. You deserve something, that's for sure. Not sure if its an award, maybe a phsych evaluation lol


Yea im defanatly glad its a short fall this winter....next winter im going to localize. All this traffic and idiots driving and the mileage....Do you know how many medians i had to cross over to get on the merge ramp to pass 50 cars to save time??? 7 lol Very un safe for myself and others. A phsych eval would be excelent though :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Midwest Pond

Eric, I have told people about your route and they think I'm joking


let me see if I have this right

Antioch
Zion 
Waukegan
Lake Villa
Barrington
Libertyville
Glenview
Cicero

Just wondering, hows the gas mileage going?


----------



## ERWbuilders

Midwest Pond;1423395 said:


> Eric, I have told people about your route and they think I'm joking
> 
> let me see if I have this right
> 
> Antioch
> Zion
> Waukegan
> Lake Villa
> Barrington
> Libertyville
> Glenview
> Cicero
> 
> Just wondering, hows the gas mileage going?


Forgot mchenry, lake zurich, ringwood i think theres one more lol

Fuel mileage i can do the whole route myself with a hundred bucks pushin empty at the end of a 4 inch storm *Diesel Power baby!*


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't even want to think about fuel 

Well to go check out the fresh damage


----------



## 01PStroke

Finally back home.. left at 230pm. I will concur with the other Chicago sidewalk guys... STUFF WAS WAIST DEEP! Heavy as can be at the curb too! 

Fun fun fun. 

Sidenote, where does one go about finding GOOD sidewalk guys day of the storm in a pinch?


----------



## PremierPlow

Hi guys. Not a bad night. About 6" in Lake Geneva. blasted through it all and was in bed by 5:30. I don't know what's up, but i've got a few places that were plowed or shoveled by the time i got there. I know who one is. Ran into him out plowing a few of my places last year, he got upset when i told him i have on contract for the place. He said that he used to always do that one... what, do we have to race to get there first now?


----------



## PremierPlow

All in all, a very nice night


----------



## highmark923

ERWbuilders;1423407 said:


> Forgot mchenry, lake zurich, ringwood i think theres one more lol
> 
> Fuel mileage i can do the whole route myself with a hundred bucks pushin empty at the end of a 4 inch storm *Diesel Power baby!*


$120 here for that on gas...didn't include psych eval either 

Did anyone notice the green/blue sky last night?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Green/blue sky what were you smokin.oh I see your
ur name now so i understand how you could see the colored sky now..lol suppose you want a badge to........like ERW.......lmao...


----------



## the new boss 92

pat is your new wideout arrow dinamic yet? and new bracing yet?


----------



## the new boss 92

after this season im going to be looking for a boss 9'2 v, rt3 with controler just to give you guys a heads up.ill settle for a 8'2 for the right price aswell.


----------



## the new boss 92

DIRISHMAN;1423479 said:


> Green/blue sky what were you smokin.oh I see your
> ur name now so i understand how you could see the colored sky now..lol suppose you want a badge to........like ERW.......lmao...


correction, he was smokin green the sky was blue:laughing:


----------



## clncut

Just in from clean ups....out from 330 yesterday afternoon till 730 this morning....2 hr nap then back at it this morning. Olddog ....anyway you could throw me a snow total for Valparaiso, In. Thanks in advance .....back to bed!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the new boss 92;1423497 said:


> pat is your new wideout arrow dinamic yet? and new bracing yet?


Out 18 or so and I plowed very little use loader and skid for awhile and delivered lots of fuel

Checked a lot of lots and did touch ups.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I did hit one hell of a sewer lid. Bent the edge a bit, knock of one of my fuel guns over the bed rail I ran it over with the front tire, can't tell if I did body damage yet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I thought my lightbar had hit the roof it was so loud the gun is broke......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1423502 said:


> Just in from clean ups....out from 330 yesterday afternoon till 730 this morning....2 hr nap then back at it this morning. Olddog ....anyway you could throw me a snow total for Valparaiso, In. Thanks in advance .....back to bed!


I'll post them in a minute


----------



## highmark923

DIRISHMAN;1423479 said:


> Green/blue sky what were you smokin.oh I see your
> ur name now so i understand how you could see the colored sky now..lol suppose you want a badge to........like ERW.......lmao...


Not quite sure I've earned my stripes yet... :salute:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat. Tinley and oak forest. Please. Sullys did you get the pics.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1423502 said:


> Just in from clean ups....out from 330 yesterday afternoon till 730 this morning....2 hr nap then back at it this morning. Olddog ....anyway you could throw me a snow total for Valparaiso, In. Thanks in advance .....back to bed!


0900 PM SNOW VALPARAISO 41.48N 87.05W 
01/20/2012 M6.0 INCH

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=lsr_summary


----------



## 1olddogtwo

r&r yard design;1423560 said:


> pat. Tinley and oak forest. Please. Sullys did you get the pics.


1145 pm snow oak forest 41.61n 87.75w 
01/20/2012 m6.3 inch cook il trained spotter

1020 pm snow dyer 41.50n 87.51w 
01/20/2012 m9.0 inch lake in public

0945 pm snow ese homewood 41.56n 87.66w 
01/20/2012 m8.6 inch cook il cocorahs

0915 pm snow lansing 41.57n 87.55w 
01/20/2012 m7.8 inch cook il public

0900 pm snow orland hills 41.59n 87.84w 
01/20/2012 m7.0 inch cook il public


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What's up, all? What a storm? All went good for me. Other than one of my subs got a flat tire. Easy fix. Wife actually let me take a nap too. Wow, that felt good. Time to wash the equipment.


----------



## GMC99

Half inch of rain tomorrow! Say it ain't so!


----------



## road2damascus

highmark923;1423452 said:


> Did anyone notice the green/blue sky last night?


I saw it.

Then I saw it again on my back! Man down. Man down. Body aches today!


----------



## GMC99

road2damascus;1423669 said:


> I saw it.
> 
> Then I saw it again on my back! Man down. Man down. Body aches today!


I hear ya on that one! I wiped out bad at my last account this morning! Had to roll out of bed a little while ago and just about crawl to the couch lol


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1423562 said:


> 0900 PM SNOW VALPARAISO 41.48N 87.05W
> 01/20/2012 M6.0 INCH
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=lsr_summary
> 
> View attachment 108711


Thank you.


----------



## road2damascus

GMC99;1423685 said:


> I hear ya on that one! I wiped out bad at my last account this morning! Had to roll out of bed a little while ago and just about crawl to the couch lol


Ya, it always happens at the end! I still had enough movement to De-ice the wife's minivan so she could leave this morning. I have stairs in my house and they ain't working with me today!

Last week I laughed at the wife for falling on her butt on the ice. She is loving this!

Other things that happened this morning:
New driver nailed a really really nice cedar mailbox.
Pull plow coupler kept popping off with full load of snow.


----------



## GMC99

What's the week ahead looking like weather wise? Need some more!!


----------



## the new boss 92

^ agreedussmileyflag


----------



## buildinon

Atleast I know I am not the only geniuss that fell at the end of the night last night:yow!: I didn't do it in private either, so no denial. I did it infornt of 5 of mu guys so they were busting my chops for the last 3 hours we were there. And then I actually did it agian right as we were leaving...I told them my legs were in 2 wheel drive and I was just trying to get into 4 wheel drive due to low traction Also told them if they did their job salting this would of never happened and let this be a lesson to them on slip and fall training and the amount of calcium we should be putting down on high traffic areas:laughing: Yeah they didn't buy it either


----------



## road2damascus

buildinon;1423758 said:


> Atleast I know I am not the only geniuss that fell at the end of the night last night:yow!: I didn't do it in private either, so no denial. I did it infornt of 5 of mu guys so they were busting my chops for the last 3 hours we were there. And then I actually did it agian right as we were leaving...I told them my legs were in 2 wheel drive and I was just trying to get into 4 wheel drive due to low traction Also told them if they did their job salting this would of never happened and let this be a lesson to them on slip and fall training and the amount of calcium we should be putting down on high traffic areas:laughing: Yeah they didn't buy it either


Where is that like button when you need it!

First stage is denial.

Right, then. The meeting has officially come to order. Let us all say the pledge..

'I am a tired beat plow jockey, not a pencil pushing 9 to 5er".

I'll start the testimonies. Hello, my name is Mike. I to can fall down on ice after being up for 24 hrs and working for most all that time. It has been months since my last fall, on my honor, or may all the snow turn into rain and my plows rust out (their galvanized so I must be telling the truth).


----------



## dieselss

buildinon;1423758 said:


> Atleast I know I am not the only geniuss that fell at the end of the night last night:yow!: I didn't do it in private either, so no denial. I did it infornt of 5 of mu guys so they were busting my chops for the last 3 hours we were there. And then I actually did it agian right as we were leaving...I told them my legs were in 2 wheel drive and I was just trying to get into 4 wheel drive due to low traction Also told them if they did their job salting this would of never happened and let this be a lesson to them on slip and fall training and the amount of calcium we should be putting down on high traffic areas:laughing: Yeah they didn't buy it either
> 
> so did ya do the windmill??? or just bit it?? :laughing:
> 
> nice to see eveyone made it through without much damage


----------



## SullivanSeptic

8.4 in Mokena according to NOAA. Wow that's a big bill. With two storms in two weeks, I have some BIG bills that have gone out. Scary big! People better pay.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yes agreed Sully and if they don't pay up .....you'll empty your Pumper in there.....?????????


----------



## erkoehler

Good storm, got 3 pushes in on all accounts!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1423818 said:


> Yes agreed Sully and if they don't pay up .....you'll empty your Pumper in there.....?????????


Oh yeah. A big frozen turd Popsicle!


----------



## dieselss

any predicts for this week????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mmmmmmm, popsicle!


I predict that I'm gonna have a few drinks and work regular hours this week. As of now, nothing to worry about.


----------



## dieselss

Pushin 2 Please;1423915 said:


> Mmmmmmm, popsicle!
> 
> I predict that I'm gonna have a few drinks and work regular hours this week. As of now, nothing to worry about.


sorry should have been pacific,,,lol weather wise,,,,gunna have a popsicle for desert :laughing:


----------



## buildinon

No windmill, just the straight forward fall with the hand plant, and then the second one was the sideways with the hand plant...

'I am a tired beat plow jockey, not a pencil pushing 9 to 5er".

I'll start the testimonies. Hello, my name is Mike. I to can fall down on ice after being up for 24 hrs and working for most all that time. It has been months since my last fall, on my honor, or may all the snow turn into rain and my plows rust out (their galvanized so I must be telling the truth). 

Now that is funny right there...they do need a like button on here.


----------



## littlebass

erkoehler;1423823 said:


> Good storm, got 3 pushes in on all accounts!


3 pushes? You would think with all that driving around you could have dropped off those pro wings....


----------



## SnowMatt13

Anything slippery out there this am?
Salting tomorrow sometime????


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Supposed to be warming up and rain coming thru tonight


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1424206 said:


> Supposed to be warming up and rain coming thru tonight


 you ever get that Lightbar mounted and wired up on anything?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1424227 said:


> you ever get that Lightbar mounted and wired up on anything?


Oh yeah. Mounted it on the blue chevy. Its pretty bright.


----------



## GMC99

damn rain! When the next chance for snow?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1424276 said:


> damn rain! When the next chance for snow?


We have this week off.


----------



## road2damascus

Tuesday the 31st


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1424287 said:


> We have this week off.


******!!! Time to pull the plow off


----------



## Spucel

Between the sub work and a few driveways on the side the truck was working for 30 hours.  No equipment problems besides a loose wire for my rear flood lights for backing/salting. They work in reverse but intermittently through the switch for salting.:realmad: Found a metal driveway stake on a U shaped driveway the hard way...few scratches on the drivers side of my truck.  Looking into adding a leaf or airbags for my rear end this week. Need to buy a few more pairs of gloves for the truck....3 wet pairs really dont help when its windy and 20 out. Glad to see everyone had a pretty good event and no MAJOR breakdowns.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Plows are off and everything is washed.


Pat I'm going to be by your house today. Shot me a text and I'll come by and pick up that thing you have for me !


----------



## Dissociative

Started the storm day at 5am on my back in a lake of trans fluid in parking lot.
Fixed the half ton just in time to get the call to start at 10am...sat for a bit scraping slop.
Broke angle ram off plow...at nine pm...home depot bolt and wire fixes it. damn half ton is always busted.
Worked until around noon the next day...both trucks. 
Pretty much slept for 24hrs after...now I gotta go deplow and wash. 
Need to return the 25 bags of salt I paid 7.09 each for at h depo because the one ton front joints were sounding bad and I needed the weight.


----------



## Dissociative

Also...michellene wiper blades sucks azz....they are gettig retuned too


----------



## R&R Yard Design

George what would you light up an 08 Ford with.


----------



## highhog1

This gives me time to drop the fuel tank and replace the fuel pump. I didn't thinl she was going to make it through The night but she did.


----------



## ERWbuilders

highmark923;1423548 said:


> Not quite sure I've earned my stripes yet... :salute:


You'll get there Thumbs Up


highmark923;1423452 said:


> $120 here for that on gas...didn't include psych eval either
> 
> Did anyone notice the green/blue sky last night?


Sure did thought i was smokin **** too



DIRISHMAN;1423479 said:


> Green/blue sky what were you smokin.oh I see your
> ur name now so i understand how you could see the colored sky now..lol suppose you want a badge to........like ERW.......lmao...


hahaha nooooo im the only one that made it to the south side btw where is my Badge:salute:


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R Yard Design;1424448 said:


> George what would you light up an 08 Ford with.


light it up with starting fluid......08s suck :laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

BTW, don't let Ron (pushin 2 please) borrow your truck. He breaks them! LOL!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

thought that was pat 
ron drives like an old man


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ron has extraordinary talents when plowing


----------



## Mark13

ERWbuilders;1424461 said:


> light it up with starting fluid......08s suck :laughing:


What's wrong with the 6.4s?


----------



## ERWbuilders

Mark13;1424502 said:


> What's wrong with the 6.4s?


Nothin at all, except poor fuel mileage. IMO. but thats from word of mouth


----------



## WilliamOak

Forget lights russ get her running a little healthier first!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, I do drive like an old man. Although Ryan is right. I blew his hydro line today. All my stuff is washed up and put away. I was lazy this morning and didn't want to hook up to a plow. So I borrowed his. Go figure, I blew a line. I said it when I pulled the pumper out oof some pee and poo, and I'll say it again..... That truck has some serious power!


----------



## Mark13

ERWbuilders;1424511 said:


> Nothin at all, except poor fuel mileage. IMO. but thats from word of mouth


In stock form poor fuel milage is right. With the appropriate mods they do quite well. Best a friend of mine has seen is 21.6mph hand calc. That's an 08 F250 cc/sb and he was doing 75+ the whole way I believe. I got 17.6mpg going slower out of my dmax.


----------



## metallihockey88

WilliamOak;1424512 said:


> Forget lights russ get her running a little healthier first!


Agreed. Intake exhaust dpf/egr delete and tuner. You'll be bulletproof with good mileage not to mention with a good tune you should blow sullys truck outta the water


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Russ' new truck


----------



## dlcs

we have a freezing rain advisory overhere in the northwest part of IL, haven't had to salt yet but the temp isn't goign up like they said. its still 27 degrees, think we will get more snow than rain tonight. They are calling for a changeover to snow aftyer 3:00am here, no real accum. Maybe a salt run.


----------



## dlcs

SullivanSeptic;1424520 said:


> Russ' new truck


Sweet.....what kind of plow does it have /or going to get?

Nevermind I see the Ultra brackets on it now.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1424518 said:


> Agreed. Intake exhaust dpf/egr delete and tuner. You'll be bulletproof with good mileage not to mention with a good tune you should blow sullys truck outta the water


Not a chance. If I crank the tune up, I will blow the doors off that truck. I can almost keep up with my buddy's 2006 Corvette


----------



## dieselss

nice rig!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jealous Thumbs Up


----------



## ERWbuilders

Mark13;1424517 said:


> In stock form poor fuel milage is right. With the appropriate mods they do quite well. Best a friend of mine has seen is 21.6mph hand calc. That's an 08 F250 cc/sb and he was doing 75+ the whole way I believe. I got 17.6mpg going slower out of my dmax.


I see, i did not know that. Thanks for the feedback though! I like the 08s but the one thing stoping me from getting one is the fuel mileage!


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1424525 said:


> Not a chance. If I crank the tune up, I will blow the doors off that truck. I can almost keep up with my buddy's 2006 Corvette


In a 450 they aren't as potent, but watch the 6.4's in the srw trucks. Several friends of mine have them, my truck doesn't have a chance against one of them. Another will just slightly out run my truck. Stock they are very unexciting to drive.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Mark13;1424544 said:


> In a 450 they aren't as potent, but watch the 6.4's in the srw trucks. Several friends of mine have them, my truck doesn't have a chance against one of them. Another will just slightly out run my truck. Stock they are very unexciting to drive.


the one i test drove was stock and it was pretty exciting...the 13mpg on the dash wasnt


----------



## GMC99

ERWbuilders;1424550 said:


> the one i test drove was stock and it was pretty exciting...the 13mpg on the dash wasnt


company I plow for has an 08 450 with the 6.4, it gets 8-9 mpg at its best.. This is its last year, they just ordered a 2012 ram 5500...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have an aftermarket exhaust and tuner. I run my tuner on level 1. I get about 13mpg and thats drivingin city. Stop and go all day. On highway I get about 17-18. I gained about 2mpg with exhaust and tuner


----------



## Mark13

ERWbuilders;1424550 said:


> the one i test drove was stock and it was pretty exciting...the 13mpg on the dash wasnt


So maybe my version of exciting is slightly altered. Both the 6.4's I'm in regularly are 500hp+, one of which is edging towards 700hp (also the one which got 21.6 while being over 500rwhp). Makes my dmax at approx 440rwhp seem like a kids toy.


----------



## ERWbuilders

SullivanSeptic;1424567 said:


> I have an aftermarket exhaust and tuner. I run my tuner on level 1. I get about 13mpg and thats drivingin city. Stop and go all day. On highway I get about 17-18. I gained about 2mpg with exhaust and tuner


FYI If you turn your tuner all the way up and keep your foot out of it is when you will see your maximum fuel milage with diesels because of how far the tuner advances injector firing! You should see 20+mpg My 04 went from 17-23mpg just with the tuner all the way up and a 5" exhaust


----------



## ERWbuilders

Mark13;1424569 said:


> So maybe my version of exciting is slightly altered. Both the 6.4's I'm in regularly are 500hp+, one of which is edging towards 700hp (also the one which got 21.6 while being over 500rwhp). Makes my dmax at approx 440rwhp seem like a kids toy.


Id take the crap gas mileage before i drive a durapad any day:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

First i haveheard of that. But its worth a try. I will crank it up a bit and see what it does. I put enough miles on it that i should notice it pretty quick


----------



## ERWbuilders

SullivanSeptic;1424572 said:


> First i haveheard of that. But its worth a try. I will crank it up a bit and see what it does. I put enough miles on it that i should notice it pretty quick


yea if you can keep your foot out of the throttle...thats the biggest problem once that motor starts goin you just want to push it to the floor and feel the HP lol


----------



## Mark13

ERWbuilders;1424570 said:


> FYI If you turn your tuner all the way up and keep your foot out of it is when you will see your maximum fuel milage with diesels because of how far the tuner advances injector firing! You should see 20+mpg My 04 went from 17-23mpg just with the tuner all the way up and a 5" exhaust


Not always, with custom tuning you can alter many parameters to provide different results then a box tuner that's generic for each truck. 
I get worse milage on my race tune then my economy tune due to how the truck is setup to run.



ERWbuilders;1424571 said:


> Id take the crap gas mileage before i drive a durapad any day:laughing:


Call it what you want, but they've proven to be pretty good motors. Nothing is perfect but I don't quite think it's fair to rule them out just because it's an Isuzu motor. They've been making diesels for a long time and seem to know what their doing. Also the aftermarket for them has no limit, only your check book says when your power potential has been reached.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Mark13;1424576 said:


> Not always, with custom tuning you can alter many parameters to provide different results then a box tuner that's generic for each truck.
> I get worse milage on my race tune then my economy tune due to how the truck is setup to run.
> 
> Call it what you want, but they've proven to be pretty good motors. Nothing is perfect but I don't quite think it's fair to rule them out just because it's an Isuzu motor. They've been making diesels for a long time and seem to know what their doing. Also the aftermarket for them has no limit, only your check book says when your power potential has been reached.


Yea yea your right about the tuner but im stickin to my story with the chebby lol


----------



## Bird21

Ummm. 6.4. Fast when tuned. Until they blow up!!!

Anyway I am in a 6.7 now.

Still have 2 2008 6.4 one stock one tuned.

My CC 6.4 was my favorite just had a lemon that finally locked up.
Buy back now 6.7!! Love it.


----------



## Mark13

Bird21;1424639 said:


> Ummm. 6.4. Fast when tuned. Until they blow up!!!
> 
> Anyway I am in a 6.7 now.
> 
> Still have 2 2008 6.4 one stock one tuned.
> 
> My CC 6.4 was my favorite just had a lemon that finally locked up.
> Buy back now 6.7!! Love it.


As with everything, things can go wrong but when done and treated properly longevity is fine. My friends 6.4 that's nearing 700hp has 161-162k on it, about 50k of them tuned and under constant modification. He's replaced one injector due to noticing it was getting weak, other then that all his upgrades are for performance and increased reliability with higher power levels. No upgrades has been done due to the stock component failing and causing damage.
His brothers 6.4 has 110k on it and is somewhere just north of 500hp. However he bought the truck at approx 95k and it had somewhere around 10k on a complete long block. The original motor lost a piston or something, I currently don't remember exactly what the story was.

He's done very little with the 6.7s due to them being relatively new and people afraid to mess with them under warranty. He has tuned and deleted a '11 F450 dump truck. Guy loves it, probably drives it more then his 07 6.7 Cummins pickup. He plows every event with us, snow ex 8500 in the bed and a wide out in front. So far I don't think he has had any problems with it. His previous dump was an 05 F450 with the 6.0, Ford finally bought it back from him after they were tired of doing warranty work on it and gave him a killer deal on the '11.


----------



## erkoehler

My next truck will likely be a 6.4L. Depending how this season shakes out we'll see when I buy!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It was a deal that I couldn't pass on. I have been looking for a low miles 350 and then I was told about this one. I need one for the baby and the one I have now is just getting old. I will still use the old one for work as long as I can. New one we be my truck for a while and towing the big mowing trailer.


----------



## dieselss

Still sticking with my nonemission 7.3 for now at least lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1424936 said:


> Still sticking with my nonemission 7.3 for now at least lol


Atleast you southerners know your trucks Thumbs Up:laughing:

in other terms...looks like a possible salting tonight


----------



## dieselss

We got that emissions bs down here,, ,thanks inland, Mittal, US. Steel


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salting tonight or the morning. What is going on with the rain.


----------



## ERWbuilders

dunno but will the ground be cold enough to freeze with temps at 36 for a low tonight?


----------



## GMC99

Just fell on my ass for the second time in 36 hours, walked out of Lowe's and down I went!! Its icy out there for sure


----------



## erkoehler

Temps are supposed to hold or rise slightly overnight.

Not sure on salt, but its slick now.


----------



## GMC99

NWS is calling for some accumulation tomorrow


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

GMC99;1425023 said:


> NWS is calling for some accumulation tomorrow


I just read that on their website, I'm curious how accurate til this is...


----------



## Bird21

Don't get me wrong my 6.4 was a rocket, just a lemon. Crazy power.
I still have a tuned 08 ext. Cab shorty that's a rocket and zero problems. The other one was always in the shop 4 radiators just the top of the list.
My f450 2008 ext cab dump is actually my favorite truck, next to my 99 7.3 with 300k . I keep the dumps stock .
Just getting into the 6.7 now waiting on tuning it till they prove a tuner.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Bird21;1425056 said:


> Don't get me wrong my 6.4 was a rocket, just a lemon. Crazy power.
> I still have a tuned 08 ext. Cab shorty that's a rocket and zero problems. The other one was always in the shop 4 radiators just the top of the list.
> My f450 2008 ext cab dump is actually my favorite truck, next to my 99 7.3 with 300k . I keep the dumps stock .
> Just getting into the 6.7 now waiting on tuning it till they prove a tuner.


I have a 6.4 .... I'm just curious, what are you guys using as tuners?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No salt run needed tonight guys. Heavy rain should be here before midnight. Maybe a salt run will be needed tomorrow afternoon or evening especially for you guys up north. We do need to keep an eye on it. It is possible to see an inch or so up north and a dusting down here. Small chance though.

On a gooder note, wife and I just finished doing bills. Not bad. Not bad at all!


----------



## Mark13

Bird21;1425056 said:


> Just getting into the 6.7 now waiting on tuning it till they prove a tuner.


Look into Spartan for a tuner. If you'd like more info about the truck's and what products to use for them feel free to PM me and I'll pass the stuff along to my friend. He run's his own shop and is very big into the powerstrokes.



Fire_n_Ice;1425060 said:


> I have a 6.4 .... I'm just curious, what are you guys using as tuners?


I'd go with Spartan, they have some very good files out for the 6.4s.


----------



## metallihockey88

H&S seems to be the go to tuner for the 6.7s I've been hearing from a lot of diesel guys. What ill be looking at for mine supposed to have the best dpf on tunes to keep your warranty.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Just came in from salting.
Pavement temps at 630 were anywhere from 30.5 to 31 degrees.

Let's hope for something tomorrow!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any guys down south Salting tonight at all


----------



## brianbrich1

Not here russ just all wet..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That's what I'm thinking. I've been down on the floor for the past 3 hours with a sore back.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. Too warm.


----------



## snowguys

i just bought a snow ex 8000 and the flow sucks i have a 6000 and the flow is fine . do any of you guys have a 8000? did you put a 2nd vib on it? if so where?


----------



## WilliamOak

Have an 8000 and have the same problem u less it's very dry which is never. Thought of doing fluid film heavily or used oil or propping it up but idk.


----------



## erkoehler

Down pouring here in Bloomingdale. All salt is definitely washed away.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Thunder/lightning in Joliet!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Mark13;1425094 said:


> Look into Spartan for a tuner. If you'd like more info about the truck's and what products to use for them feel free to PM me and I'll pass the stuff along to my friend. He run's his own shop and is very big into the powerstrokes.
> 
> I'd go with Spartan, they have some very good files out for the 6.4s.


Do you have a hookup to one?


----------



## Deut2210a

*I like my H&S minimax*

I've got it on my 6.4L 2008 and it seems to work well though I can't say I know how another tuner would be. This truck has so much power I don't need any more. I do wish it did more for fuel economy.


----------



## GMC99

Oh how I wish this rain were snow! Have I mentioned how bad this sucks!!!


----------



## buildinon

Rain Rain Go Away...BRING SNOW OUR WAYpayup:bluebouncpayup


----------



## ERWbuilders

^^^Thumbs Uppayup


----------



## erkoehler

Too warm for salt.......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

YUCK, its hot outside!


----------



## dieselss

Bust out the swim trunks and sun tan lotion. Yuck is right


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Other than some flurries this afternoon, it will be a pretty quite week. Next best of snow will be on Friday night. After that it will cool off again!


----------



## dieselss

I didn't see Friday. Monday Tuesday what I saw


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe a clipper riding down on the cold front.


----------



## buildinon

47 degrees @ 8:05am...looks like the tropical heat wave is back At least the salt is washed away so when winter decides to show back up the snow will stick faster...think its time for and wings...


----------



## WilliamOak

Salted places that were open last night and it was painful doing so knowing it was just gonna get washed away


----------



## the new boss 92

are we going to only push bigger events on fridays? hopefully thats the pattern!


----------



## Deut2210a

*top ten reasons to be thankful for todays rain ...*

10. It waters the turf I tore up so I can put grass seed down
9. It gives me a day to invoice.
8. The Lord washed the truck for me.
7. Makes me glad I didn't waste any salt last night.
6. Melts all those tank traps I left behind. 
5. Helps my customers appreciate a clean lot.
4. Gives me a chance to see all those things that go bump in the night.
3. Makes everything look muddy
2. Seasonal accounts
1. Reminds me how dependent I am on God for His provision.


----------



## highhog1

snowguys;1425378 said:


> i just bought a snow ex 8000 and the flow sucks i have a 6000 and the flow is fine . do any of you guys have a 8000? did you put a 2nd vib on it? if so where?


I had the same problem and I just added one last week. I mounted it under the brake light just above the auger. I bought it from Russo supply for 160.00


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I think its time for a salt run...... Temps are dropping, lots of precip on the ground still, good times to be had....... payuppayuppayup


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1425926 said:


> I think its time for a salt run...... Temps are dropping, lots of precip on the ground still, good times to be had....... payuppayuppayup


Your going out now Mike? I haven't looked or been outside since 5am. It is getting slippery?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1425964 said:


> Your going out now Mike? I haven't looked or been outside since 5am. It is getting slippery?


Yes sir, its starting to get slick in some places. We are hitting our zero tolerance accounts now and a couple other accounts. Not a full run.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1425975 said:


> Yes sir, its starting to get slick in some places. We are hitting our zero tolerance accounts now and a couple other accounts. Not a full run.


Thank you.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1425981 said:


> Thank you.


Anytime buddy.


----------



## brianbrich1

The wind seems to be drying the surfaces here


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Pavement temps still above freezing. Unfortunately winds are drying things and not even car windows are icing up.


----------



## erkoehler

Salted one so far, we'll see how the evening goes to decide on the rest


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.suntimes.com/10191470-41...salt-truck-accident-didnt-have-to-happen.html


----------



## campkd6

Just got home from spreading 1/4" ice control chips on a farm drive and my own drive and parking lot. Love the Pro Flo 2 it is so much better than my old spreader and more versatile. It was so slick that the truck slide down the hill to the feed area and they were expecting a load of cattle feed tonight and there was no way in h_ll a semi was going to make it up the hill.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The parking lots in crest wood are a bit icey in spots


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Deut2210a;1425768 said:


> 10. It waters the turf I tore up so I can put grass seed down
> 9. It gives me a day to invoice.
> 8. The Lord washed the truck for me.
> 7. Makes me glad I didn't waste any salt last night.
> 6. Melts all those tank traps I left behind.
> 5. Helps my customers appreciate a clean lot.
> 4. Gives me a chance to see all those things that go bump in the night.
> 3. Makes everything look muddy
> 2. Seasonal accounts
> 1. Reminds me how dependent I am on God for His provision.


Nice, can you ask him do more snow


----------



## Rico T.

Deut2210a;1425768 said:


> 10. It waters the turf I tore up so I can put grass seed down
> 9. It gives me a day to invoice.
> 8. The Lord washed the truck for me.
> 7. Makes me glad I didn't waste any salt last night.
> 6. Melts all those tank traps I left behind.
> 5. Helps my customers appreciate a clean lot.
> 4. Gives me a chance to see all those things that go bump in the night.
> 3. Makes everything look muddy
> 2. Seasonal accounts
> 1. Reminds me how dependent I am on God for His provision.


If there's anyone who hasn't looked up the scripture in this man's username, please do so. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

That verse deserves kudos on the sound and timely advice. Thumbs Up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Salt run! Got a few calls asking for it. Sounds good to me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1426410 said:


> Salt run! Got a few calls asking for it. Sounds good to me


So if I call you for some pizza's, you'll deliver?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Deut2210a;1425475 said:


> I've got it on my 6.4L 2008 and it seems to work well though I can't say I know how another tuner would be. This truck has so much power I don't need any more. I do wish it did more for fuel economy.


I had a spartan on my 6.4 with a 5 in exhaust..... Man the was a nice set up.
I still have the kit, I was going to use it on my 6.7 but they just released the sofeware a few months ago. Its not worth my time for a few short months. 
If I buy a 012, watch out......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yep. I even take credit cards.


----------



## brianbrich1

Accepting credit cards sure is a nice quick payment.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Slow week









oh well


----------



## Mark13

Fire_n_Ice;1425468 said:


> Do you have a hookup to one?


Friend of mine is a dealer for Spartan.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mark13;1426513 said:


> friend of mine is a dealer for spartan.


hey mark, How did u make out the other night?


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1426516 said:


> hey mark, How did u make out the other night?


I'm taking after you. I found something to hit hard enough that anything on my console/seats ended up on the floor, the 1200lb pallet in my bed slid 6" forwards until my gooseneck ball stopped it, and I think my lightbar may have hit the roof.


----------



## Spucel

1olddogtwo;1426420 said:


> So if I call you for some pizza's, you'll deliver?


Im up for a pizza...!


----------



## buildinon

Salt trucks have been out on zero tolarance lots and others have been hit or miss so far. either waypayup for  and repairs...having trouble with my back-up truck that I have been driving myself that is driving me insane. Going to have to take it to a shop. Code said it was an O2 sensor changed it and no differnce still acting up the same a week later. When I got it there was a new converter put on and we replaced the other O2 sensor so it is racking my brain. Now time a mechanic to check it out. This is why I never buy Dodge's but it was a steal for the plow, just wanted it to make it through this season. Then pull the plow off and throw it on a diffrent truck. Might just pull it off sooner and get another truck. Probally another F250.


----------



## erkoehler

Quiet in here!


----------



## PremierPlow

buildin, i've had codes show up that didn't go away when the part was replaced (like the o2 sensor) that turned out to be a wire or connector full of salt. i now get a good undercariage wash before i take anything seriously. on a 93 truck a lot of the wire's are getting to that point where they need a little attention. truck came from out west so there's little rust, but the insulation still gets old.


----------



## PremierPlow

most of the problems like that were on different vehicles. That's what i love about the 93. there's so little electronics on the thing. no sensors, just good black smoke. lol


----------



## buildinon

It's not just the light coming on, and it's a 96 Ram 2500 w/ the 5.9...when I am driving on the expressway or in regular traffic everything is fine. But when I get caught in stop and go traffic or get stopped at alot red lights close to each other it starts to act as if it wants to die out and the RPM's drop almost all the way to 0 but the truck never dies...it just stalls and chugs but never dies out. If I give it gas it is fine, and it kinda feels like it wants to launch when it is doing it. The same o2 sensor code is coming up so wondering if maybe the sensor is no good or if maybe like you suggested I need to do a little extra cleaning under there, but when I changed it looked pretty good down there...


----------



## dieselss

hey build,,,maybe the o2 is just reading correctly and there might ba another prob??
maybe just for spits and shiggles,,throw a fuel psi on it and drive it around and see what happens


----------



## brianbrich1

Maybe a bad injecter?


----------



## brianbrich1

R any cylnders logging high misfires?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Now what to do the 6.4. I know I'm doing a level kit on it, smoked lights, have to tint the front Windows and start to add my lights.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Go to Mr. Fifty's for your windows. Tell Rick you know me. Your welcome!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

He moved now where did he go.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

30 and Western to south. He is back there by the U-Haul dealer. I'll shot you his number.


----------



## Dissociative

man...mr 50 tinted my 70 cutlass and about 4 other of my cars....back in the day..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He is still around. Changed locations about 5 or 6 times but still doing installs and tint!


----------



## GMC99

buildinon;1426879 said:


> It's not just the light coming on, and it's a 96 Ram 2500 w/ the 5.9...when I am driving on the expressway or in regular traffic everything is fine. But when I get caught in stop and go traffic or get stopped at alot red lights close to each other it starts to act as if it wants to die out and the RPM's drop almost all the way to 0 but the truck never dies...it just stalls and chugs but never dies out. If I give it gas it is fine, and it kinda feels like it wants to launch when it is doing it. The same o2 sensor code is coming up so wondering if maybe the sensor is no good or if maybe like you suggested I need to do a little extra cleaning under there, but when I changed it looked pretty good down there...


I had the same problem with my truck the other week (02 ram with the 5.9) threw the same code... If I let it idle for more than a few minutes it would start acting like it wad loading up and choking itself, give it gas and it would be fine... I think I had gotten bad gas, I put some sea foam in the tank and haven't had a problem since.. I also found that the O2 sensor wire was touching the catalyic converter and was starting to melt it, might be something to check...

And I may be wrong, but I believe u can unplug the sensor if u think it's faulty to see if the problem goes away..


----------



## Dissociative

i agree.....sea foam it and fill up with 93 then see how she runs.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok how much SeaFoam do ya put in the tank? A whole can and filll the fuel tank completeley?


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1427197 said:


> Ok how much SeaFoam do ya put in the tank? A whole can and filll the fuel tank completeley?


Put a whole can in the fuel tank or suck it through a vacuum line on the motor at a high rpm like 1500. On a diesel if its a top motor fuel filter like the older 7.3 powerstroke, fill the fuel bowl up after new filter installation with seafoam.


----------



## Midwest Pond

just found this guys video from snowday.org






We need old dog to start doing videos


----------



## buildinon

I will check out the wiring underneath and give the seafoam a try. I have a full tank of gas in the truck so I will add the sea foam into it and give it a whirl, as I always fill up when I am done plowing so trucks are ready for the next event. Let ya' know what happens and thanks for the advice.
I used to go to Mr. 50's back in the day as I grew up in Homewood he always did great work but he moved more than a cockroach...lol...


----------



## GMC99

So thought I would share my story.... We plow a big shopping center in Lombard, and I was in the back alley opening it up, and happened to notice one of the stores was throwing out a manikin, (it has a head, arms and everything)... So I decided to play a prank on the boss (been with the company for 10 years, I can get away with crap like this lol).... So I grab it, and go and bury it, in middle of the bigger lot.. Well about 10 minutes later, the boss man starts plowing that part of the lot, and hits it, it comes flying out the end of the plow, he locks the brakes up, gets out with a freaked out look on his face.. Walks up to it, kicks it, looks across the lot to see me just about falling out of the truck I was laughing so hard... Gets on the radio "you co*k, suckin, a-hole!... Think I just about gave him a heart attack! LOL Needless to say its now in my garage waiting for the next victim LOL


----------



## erkoehler

Couple pictures from our booth at the Chicago Boat Show, was crazy busy with boats and snow at the same time!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1427208 said:


> Put a whole can in the fuel tank or suck it through a vacuum line on the motor at a high rpm like 1500. On a diesel if its a top motor fuel filter like the older 7.3 powerstroke, fill the fuel bowl up after new filter installation with seafoam.


Thanks Eric.... What will this do for the motor???


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1427555 said:


> Thanks Eric.... What will this do for the motor???


Blow it up :laughing::laughing::laughing: JK!


----------



## brianbrich1

Anyone down for some wings this week since its slow...


----------



## Lunarlandscape

erkoehler;1427552 said:


> Couple pictures from our booth at the Chicago Boat Show, was crazy busy with boats and snow at the same time!


I went to the show, and your setup was top notch.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1427629 said:


> Anyone down for some wings this week since its slow...


Sounds good to me

Russ can pick all of us up with his F450 Friday night


----------



## dlcs

Looks like warming up next week and rain. Really?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1427709 said:


> Sounds good to me
> 
> Russ can pick all of us up with his F450 Friday night


Hell Pat he Just traded it in for a F650 cause it was not Big enough for all of us to fit in for the M&G. Plus Rons EXcursion was in the shop bein cleaned at SULLY"S:laughing: BECAUSE RYAN SPILLED .....................WARM APPLE PIE IN THE BACK SEAT.............:laughing:


----------



## GMC99

dlcs;1427723 said:


> Looks like warming up next week and rain. Really?


saw that to... Olddog, pushin.. Any insight on the weather???


----------



## R&R Yard Design

i got room for 4 more. just have to take out the baby seat


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1427916 said:


> i got room for 4 more. just have to take out the baby seat


no no no just leave it in for rj:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1427947 said:


> no no no just leave it in for rj:laughing:


:laughing::crying::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WTF Just seen the partial weather report.

They Said WE are having the WARMEST WINTER IN 80 PLUS YEARS and there is NO signs of it SLOWING DOWN......................:crying:

HEY ...EK GO START UP THE BOAT SHOW AGAIN ..............PLEASE..............


----------



## ERWbuilders

This is awesome....i want one of these


----------



## swtiih

ERWbuilders;1428071 said:


> This is awesome....i want one of these


the snow or equipment? or both


----------



## ERWbuilders

swtiih;1428093 said:


> the snow or equipment? or both


hahaha mostly the snow....but im still looking to fabricate an 8ft snowblower to hook up to the plow too! i think it would save a lot of time and if i made it out of 2 48" mower blowers geared together with a small gas or diesel motor...might just work!


----------



## ERWbuilders

RJs real truck bahahaha


----------



## erkoehler

DIRISHMAN;1428006 said:


> WTF Just seen the partial weather report.
> 
> They Said WE are having the WARMEST WINTER IN 80 PLUS YEARS and there is NO signs of it SLOWING DOWN......................:crying:
> 
> HEY ...EK GO START UP THE BOAT SHOW AGAIN ..............PLEASE..............


First weekend in March is the next one...


----------



## captshawn

Don't worry I leave for a boat show in 3 weeks.


----------



## brianbrich1

Hows sat 5:00 for some wings...


----------



## PremierPlow

ERWbuilders;1428071 said:


> This is awesome....i want one of these


They ran one of these in Lake Geneva, Wi after the blizzard last year. first time i saw one. just loading up truck after truck. very cool.

I'm trying to figure out how to put a 4' blower on a stander mower. I think that would be a cool setup. get sidewalks and all with that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1427807 said:


> saw that to... Olddog, pushin.. Any insight on the weather???


Nothing real worth watching


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Our best shot is out weekly Friday event...... Looking like a salting


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1427807 said:


> saw that to... Olddog, pushin.. Any insight on the weather???


Like I said the other day, Friday is our next chance. Not a very good chance but at least a chance. I really haven't looked at anything after that. Just to depressed!


R&R Yard Design;1427916 said:


> i got room for 4 more. just have to take out the baby seat


We all know you can get more than 4 people in that rig. Even with my big a$$ in there!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I just saw Pat beat me to it. Sorry. My only concern, as of now with this little wave Friday, will be the low dew points. Snow may not even reach the ground.


----------



## brianbrich1

Well ron at least the snow will reach you if not the ground.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1428260 said:


> Well ron at least the snow will reach you if not the ground.


Come on? I'm not that tall! :laughing:


----------



## SnowMatt13

John Dee is putting some ggod faith in Friday night....


----------



## SnowMatt13

Saw this in the pape this am and thought I would share.


CRYSTAL LAKE – The family of a Lake in the Hills man killed last month when he was caught in a salt spreader at his family’s landscaping business has filed a lawsuit against the manufacturer. 

Timothy D. Pittas, 26, died Dec. 12 after his clothing was stuck in the auger of the salt spreader at Qualityscapes Inc. in Hanover Township in unincorporated Cook County, according to the lawsuit.

The wrongful death lawsuit, filed Monday in Cook County Circuit Court, claims that simple safety mechanisms could have prevented his death. The lawsuit names manufacturer Buyers Products Company of Ohio, installer Rugby Manufacturing Company of North Dakota, and seller Scott Wezalis and Rockenbach Chevrolet of Illinois. 

“The family doesn’t want this to happen to anyone else,” attorney Timothy Cavanagh said. “These machines are very, very dangerous, and this has happened before.” 

Cavanagh said Pittas’ death could have been prevented. The salt spreader didn’t have an emergency shutoff device or guard to prevent clothing from becoming entangled in the auger, the lawsuit states.

“They want to know why these machines don’t have guards or an emergency shutoff,” Cavanagh said. 

The lawsuit also says that the salt spreader didn’t come with warnings that the operator’s clothing could become caught in the auger. It calls the salt spreader “unreasonably dangerous and defective” and seeks more than $50,000 in damages. 

None of the defendants could be reached Tuesday for comment on the lawsuit. 

Pittas was born July 4, 1985, in Barrington. He was survived by his parents, David B. and Mary B. Pittas, and his siblings, Joseph and Brittany. His Facebook page has been filled with fond remembrances from friends and family in the weeks since his death.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1428107 said:


> First weekend in March is the next one...


OK EK

sounds good so I can exspect a BLIZZARD for the next one................


----------



## the new boss 92

we need snowwww. atleast im staying busy, i keep breaking stuff oops!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SnowMatt13;1428352 said:


> Saw this in the pape this am and thought I would share.
> 
> CRYSTAL LAKE - The family of a Lake in the Hills man killed last month when he was caught in a salt spreader at his family's landscaping business has filed a lawsuit against the manufacturer.
> 
> Timothy D. Pittas, 26, died Dec. 12 after his clothing was stuck in the auger of the salt spreader at Qualityscapes Inc. in Hanover Township in unincorporated Cook County, according to the lawsuit.
> 
> The wrongful death lawsuit, filed Monday in Cook County Circuit Court, claims that simple safety mechanisms could have prevented his death. The lawsuit names manufacturer Buyers Products Company of Ohio, installer Rugby Manufacturing Company of North Dakota, and seller Scott Wezalis and Rockenbach Chevrolet of Illinois.
> 
> "The family doesn't want this to happen to anyone else," attorney Timothy Cavanagh said. "These machines are very, very dangerous, and this has happened before."
> 
> Cavanagh said Pittas' death could have been prevented. The salt spreader didn't have an emergency shutoff device or guard to prevent clothing from becoming entangled in the auger, the lawsuit states.
> 
> "They want to know why these machines don't have guards or an emergency shutoff," Cavanagh said.
> 
> The lawsuit also says that the salt spreader didn't come with warnings that the operator's clothing could become caught in the auger. It calls the salt spreader "unreasonably dangerous and defective" and seeks more than $50,000 in damages.
> 
> None of the defendants could be reached Tuesday for comment on the lawsuit.
> 
> Pittas was born July 4, 1985, in Barrington. He was survived by his parents, David B. and Mary B. Pittas, and his siblings, Joseph and Brittany. His Facebook page has been filled with fond remembrances from friends and family in the weeks since his death.


THANKS MATT FOR THE INFO , STILL VERY MOVING :salute:


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Heard that on AM radio and am sad about this story. Sounds like it may have been an undertailgate spreader on a dump truck since they are also naming the chevy dealer. A safety shutoff switch sounds nice, but who knows if there was one on this unit if it even would have even saved him. It seems like mounting a safety shutoff switch in one place wouldn't be enough, it would all depend on where you got stuck in the auger. There definitely should be a safety warning about loose clothes getting stuck and they probably should pay out to the family for this. However, My salter has something posted that says do not work on the auger or spreader while the power is on. Prayers and thoughts go out to the family as I am sad this happened.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK not a big deal............But Konrad on 9 just got done sayin looks like we could see 1-2 on friday..................Make of it what you want.........


----------



## highhog1

Can anyone tell me why my f350 is running like **** at 35mph in 3rd gear. I just changed the fuel pump and filter and its still happening


----------



## 1olddogtwo

highhog1;1428428 said:


> Can anyone tell me why my f350 is running like **** at 35mph in 3rd gear. I just changed the fuel pump and filter and its still happening


Gas diesel ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Year? What does "running like crap " mean


----------



## dlcs

Ummmm has anyone looked at the radar lately, over Iowa? Eather NOAA's radar is goign crazy or there is precip coming?


----------



## dlcs

NOAA's Moline offic posted this in their forcast. Maybe hope for Friday,

*FRIDAY AND SATURDAY...THE LATEST 00Z MODEL RUNS IN GENERAL HAVE
TRENDED STRONGER AND WETTER WITH THE INCOMING CLIPPER SYSTEM...BUT
STILL SOME VARIANCE OF NORTH OR SOUTHWARD PLACEMENT OF MAIN
FORCING SWATHS AND THERMODYNAMIC PROFILES. THE 00Z RUN GFS AND
NAM GENERALLY TARGET THE NORTH HALF OF THE DVN CWA WITH SNOW
SPREADING IN FROM THE WEST BY LATE MORNING AND BULK OF THE ACTION
DURING FRI AFTERNOON. THE GFS INDICATES 1-3 INCHES ALONG AND NORTH
OF I80...WHILE FORCING AND SATURATION OF THE NAM SUGGESTS 2-4
INCHES IN THESE AREAS BY EARLY FRI EVENING. MUCH LESS AMOUNTS
AND POSSIBLY MIXED PRECIP SOUTH OF I80 IN AREAS OF MORE ENHANCED
PRE-SYSTEM WAA. THE NEW ECMWF IS WETTER THAN IT/S PREVIOUS RUNS AS
WELL BUT IS FURTHER NORTH WITH THE BRUNT OF IT/S ACCUMULATING
SNOWS OF 2-5 INCHES ALONG THE IA-MN BORDER REGION AND INTO SOUTH
CENTRAL WI. THE EURO IS ALSO SLOWER WITH MORE OF A LATER AFTERNOON
AND FRI EVENING EVENT...AND WOULD SUGGEST JUST AN INCH OR SO NORTH OF
THE HWY 30 CORRIDOR BY MIDNIGHT. FOR NOW WILL GO WITH 30 CHC POPS FOR
MUCH OF THE DVN CWA FOR MAINLY SNOW ON FRI AFTERNOON...EXCEPT IN THE
FAR SOUTH AND SOUTHEAST WHERE WILL ADVERTISE A SLIGHT CHC WITH A MIX
OF RAIN AND SNOW. LOW CHANCES CONTINUE INTO FRI EVENING EAST OF MS
RVR AS SYSTEM EXITS OFF TO THE EAST. AS THIS SYSTEM EXITS...DIGGING
L/W TROF PATTERN AND ARCTIC PUSH OVER THE UPPER MS RVR VALLEY AND
WESTERN GRT LKS WILL OCCUR LATE SAT WITH PROBABLY SOME SNOW
SHOWERS OR FLURRIES GETTING WRUNG OUT IN THE PROCESS ESPECIALLY IN
THE NORTHEASTERN HALF OF THE CWA SAT AFTERNOON AND EVENING.
STEEPENING LLVL CYCLONIC FLOW ACRS THE REGION TO LEAD TO A COLDER
BLUSTERY DAY ESPECIALLY BY SAT AFTERNOON. HIGHS IN THE UPPER 20S
NORTH TO MID 30S IN THE SOUTH AGAIN WITH PASSING SNOW SHOWERS OR
FLURRIES BUT LITTLE ACCUM IF ANY EXPECTED.

*


----------



## highhog1

Its a 99 f350 with a triton v10. It stumbles and shakes at about 35-40 mph when the rpms drop to. 1500 in third gear. Seems like a mis fire


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1428498 said:


> Year? What does "running like crap " mean


What happens when your PUMPER BLOWS---------------- INSTEAD OF SUCKS............:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1428508 said:


> NOAA's Moline offic posted this in their forcast. Maybe hope for Friday,
> 
> *FRIDAY AND SATURDAY...THE LATEST 00Z MODEL RUNS IN GENERAL HAVE
> TRENDED STRONGER AND WETTER WITH THE INCOMING CLIPPER SYSTEM...BUT
> STILL SOME VARIANCE OF NORTH OR SOUTHWARD PLACEMENT OF MAIN
> FORCING SWATHS AND THERMODYNAMIC PROFILES. THE 00Z RUN GFS AND
> NAM GENERALLY TARGET THE NORTH HALF OF THE DVN CWA WITH SNOW
> SPREADING IN FROM THE WEST BY LATE MORNING AND BULK OF THE ACTION
> DURING FRI AFTERNOON. THE GFS INDICATES 1-3 INCHES ALONG AND NORTH
> OF I80...WHILE FORCING AND SATURATION OF THE NAM SUGGESTS 2-4
> INCHES IN THESE AREAS BY EARLY FRI EVENING. MUCH LESS AMOUNTS
> AND POSSIBLY MIXED PRECIP SOUTH OF I80 IN AREAS OF MORE ENHANCED
> PRE-SYSTEM WAA. THE NEW ECMWF IS WETTER THAN IT/S PREVIOUS RUNS AS
> WELL BUT IS FURTHER NORTH WITH THE BRUNT OF IT/S ACCUMULATING
> SNOWS OF 2-5 INCHES ALONG THE IA-MN BORDER REGION AND INTO SOUTH
> CENTRAL WI. THE EURO IS ALSO SLOWER WITH MORE OF A LATER AFTERNOON
> AND FRI EVENING EVENT...AND WOULD SUGGEST JUST AN INCH OR SO NORTH OF
> THE HWY 30 CORRIDOR BY MIDNIGHT. FOR NOW WILL GO WITH 30 CHC POPS FOR
> MUCH OF THE DVN CWA FOR MAINLY SNOW ON FRI AFTERNOON...EXCEPT IN THE
> FAR SOUTH AND SOUTHEAST WHERE WILL ADVERTISE A SLIGHT CHC WITH A MIX
> OF RAIN AND SNOW. LOW CHANCES CONTINUE INTO FRI EVENING EAST OF MS
> RVR AS SYSTEM EXITS OFF TO THE EAST. AS THIS SYSTEM EXITS...DIGGING
> L/W TROF PATTERN AND ARCTIC PUSH OVER THE UPPER MS RVR VALLEY AND
> WESTERN GRT LKS WILL OCCUR LATE SAT WITH PROBABLY SOME SNOW
> SHOWERS OR FLURRIES GETTING WRUNG OUT IN THE PROCESS ESPECIALLY IN
> THE NORTHEASTERN HALF OF THE CWA SAT AFTERNOON AND EVENING.
> STEEPENING LLVL CYCLONIC FLOW ACRS THE REGION TO LEAD TO A COLDER
> BLUSTERY DAY ESPECIALLY BY SAT AFTERNOON. HIGHS IN THE UPPER 20S
> NORTH TO MID 30S IN THE SOUTH AGAIN WITH PASSING SNOW SHOWERS OR
> FLURRIES BUT LITTLE ACCUM IF ANY EXPECTED.
> 
> *


Could be I really haven't been watching to much lately.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

highhog1;1428512 said:


> Its a 99 f350 with a triton v10. It stumbles and shakes at about 35-40 mph when the rpms drop to. 1500 in third gear. Seems like a mis fire


So its a low rpm miss in 3 rd only


----------



## brianbrich1

Seems all pushable snow this year has been on fridays


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1428522 said:


> Seems all pushable snow this year has been on fridays


Every Friday until August is good with me


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1428525 said:


> Every Friday until August is good with me


Seems Like A Fair Trade Off Bein The Way This Season Is Goin


----------



## brianbrich1

Looks like iam going for a 6 wheeler of bulk salt bins low


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1428543 said:


> Looks like iam going for a 6 wheeler of bulk salt bins low


Need some one to drive it


----------



## erkoehler

My only guess would be a coil. But it should run rough all the time in theory.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree. Its a coil.


----------



## ERWbuilders

PremierPlow;1428228 said:


> They ran one of these in Lake Geneva, Wi after the blizzard last year. first time i saw one. just loading up truck after truck. very cool.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to put a 4' blower on a stander mower. I think that would be a cool setup. get sidewalks and all with that.


The Ideal setup would be a snowblower on a FE loader throwing it into one of those snowmelters being pulled behind a trailer and followed by a couple salt trucks...no more snow lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

Not to put a scare on...but ive see a couple of buddys trucks to the same thing. Those V10s are notorious for stripping plug holes out by themselves....theres not enough compression to notice it lower than 1000 rpm and theres more than enough continuous compression above 2000 rpm you wont notice it...theres something with the 1200-1800 rpm range that it fully comes out. Just my Opinoin from what ive seen on a few trucks


----------



## ERWbuilders

highhog1;1428512 said:


> Its a 99 f350 with a triton v10. It stumbles and shakes at about 35-40 mph when the rpms drop to. 1500 in third gear. Seems like a mis fire


Orr.....it could be the torque converter chattering.....in that case time for anew one....just me but id look into doing the 7.3 powerstroke swap...get a totalled rolled over donor truck and git to work


----------



## DIRISHMAN

My first thought was bad wires. He said to me it was the Original set since he bought it???


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1428600 said:


> My first thought was bad wires. He said to me it was the Original set since he bought it???


There are no wires....they are just coils that sit ontop of the plugs


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1428596 said:


> Not to put a scare on...but ive see a couple of buddys trucks to the same thing. Those V10s are notorious for stripping plug holes out by themselves....theres not enough compression to notice it lower than 1000 rpm and theres more than enough continuous compression above 2000 rpm you wont notice it...theres something with the 1200-1800 rpm range that it fully comes out. Just my Opinoin from what ive seen on a few trucks


Yes you are right Eric> But it was not just the V10 It was all of Triton Engine that had the Plug Problem


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1428605 said:


> Yes you are right Eric> But it was not just the V10 It was all of Triton Engine that had the Plug Problem


oh so now you want to play "who knows more about motors" huh?:laughing: I know that..just keeping it simple incase a simple minded individual comes on here and sees they have the same problem with an easy solution :laughing:Thumbs Up

I will send my ol lady down if you dont watch it!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1428607 said:


> oh so now you want to play "who knows more about motors" huh?:laughing: I know that..just keeping it simple incase a simple minded individual comes on here and sees they have the same problem with an easy solution :laughing:Thumbs Up
> 
> I will send my ol lady down if you dont watch it!


oh I see now she is the OLD LADY,Wait till I call her and you come home and find all your shyte out front...............................LMAO:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1428614 said:


> oh I see now she is the OLD LADY,Wait till I call her and you come home and find all your shyte out front...............................LMAO:laughing:


lmfao!!!! too bad im already home packing my SHYT!!! so now what!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Watch out Dennis.. Im movin in........in to the WALLY WORLD parkin lot bahahahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pat /OLDOGG this one is for you from My son


----------



## snowguys

anyone know anyone that has abs module scanner for a 02 dodge 1500


----------



## SnowMatt13

I've seen his videos before.
Watch the ones on terrosim and bat day....just as funny.


----------



## ERWbuilders

I swear i have nothing to do with those skulls found in mchenry.....bahahaha


----------



## highhog1

1olddogtwo;1428519 said:


> So its a low rpm miss in 3 rd only


it runs a little rough at a stop as well. Kinda makes the whole truck bounce a little, then smooths out when accelerated. Plugs and wires?maybe


----------



## ERWbuilders

highhog1;1428672 said:


> it runs a little rough at a stop as well. Kinda makes the whole truck bounce a little, then smooths out when accelerated. Plugs and wires?maybe


Sounds EGR related...but im comparing that to a 96 merc cougar...same situation


----------



## GMC99

highhog1;1428672 said:


> it runs a little rough at a stop as well. Kinda makes the whole truck bounce a little, then smooths out when accelerated. Plugs and wires?maybe


sounds like an injector or a misfire... With the truck running, unplug each injector one at a time, if u get to one that you unplug and the motor doesn't run any worse, than that's your problem cylinder.. Do the same with each coil pack as well.. Everytime you unplug one the motor should start to hesitate and run rough, but if u unplug one and it makes no difference, there's a problem with that cylinder


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Russ, wasn't that what you use to say to all the girls back in high school? :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Did it throw a ck engine light hog?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Just saw this from NWS:

Friday: Snow likely after noon. Increasing clouds, with a high near 35. West wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 

Friday Night: Snow likely, mainly before midnight. Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 18. West wind between 5 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible


----------



## highhog1

No check engine light but I just talked to russ and now I know where to start. Thanks guys!


----------



## dieselss

I could have told you that,,,you start at the beginning....lol. if it throws a ck engine light lemmie know,,,I got scanner


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Did u check the glow plugs, are the air brakes releasing, are u double shifting, is the 5th greased ?


----------



## ERWbuilders

1olddogtwo;1428827 said:


> Did u check the glow plugs, are the air brakes releasing, are u double shifting, is the 5th greased ?


No...found out it was the blinker fluid was low and needed a new kanooter valve


----------



## dieselss

No no no no. Yall are wrong. Hes gotta replace the muffler bearing! I've seen it a hundred times,,no one replaces them.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Oooohhhhh.....damn it..no wonder why my muffler keeps falling off....i forgot about that bearing


----------



## dieselss

See. I told ya no one changes those little buggers. So what weight fluid do you put in the blinkers this time of year


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i will feel better when there is more of a shift to the south for friday afternoon


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1428929 said:


> i will feel better when there is more of a shift to the south for friday afternoon


Hopefully it will a bit. What do you think for accum. along the I-88 area?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tomorrow this time it will be a little easier to see. Now, i'd say 1-2 I-80 to I-88 and than maybe 2or 3 north of there. Although Skilling just showed the map in motion and he is thinking it will be further south than thought earlier? Time will tell!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Oh yeah, maybe another inch or 2 Saturday night? Its gooder than nothing!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1428954 said:


> Oh yeah, maybe another inch or 2 Saturday night? Its gooder than nothing!


...................


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Thats pretty gooder to hear.....


----------



## erkoehler

The fuse for my dash lights and parking lights keeps popping on my 2006 F250.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Check your back of the trailer plug. Then move your Columbus up and down might be a pinched wire.


----------



## swtiih

Will probably snow enough to plow. I took the plow off yesterday (murphy's law)


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1429037 said:


> Check your back of the trailer plug. Then move your Columbus up and down might be a pinched wire.


Move your what?


----------



## dlcs

I actually washed my truck yesterday. Keepin fingers crossed!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just replaced motor on a salter. Starter burned out after 2 storms. But grainger just replaced whole motor. Now have to put new hoses on the plow Ron broke! Lots of fun!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I wish that was the case. Plows and spreaders been off since Saturday evening for a good wash!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1429058 said:


> Move your what?


You know, your Columbus! We all have one of those in the truck. Along with the horn fluid container


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Did you get the hoses? I will stop by and do it. Maybe this weekend? Oh wait, it will be to late! SORRY!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Picked them up today. I can do it. It will take all of about 3 minutes to do.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good. Let's hope we get to use them now!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok Push Are doin the BW"S thing This week end or is it goin to be next week????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Friday and Saturday are out do to bad weather


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree with Pat. Were gonna be working this weekend!


With that said, we should plan a get together more often. If it brings snow, we should plan one every other day!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1429169 said:


> I agree with Pat. Were gonna be working this weekend!
> 
> With that said, we should plan a get together more often. If it brings snow, we should plan one every other day!


AGREED Ron or we get EK to schedule more boat shows on the week ends???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Weekends? I want weekdays too!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I like weekend storms. But I'd take some weekday storms too


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1429233 said:


> I like weekend storms. But I'd take some weekday storms too


Nope Sorry mike You cant do that because it would infringe on you Doughnut time during the week.......:laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

This is true. I'm willing to take that risk.


----------



## highhog1

dieselss;1428851 said:


> See. I told ya no one changes those little buggers. So what weight fluid do you put in the blinkers this time of year


You guys crack me up. Ironically my muffler did fall off last night.I checked one of the coils and it was pushing 1.21 jiggawatts, does that seem right?


----------



## ERWbuilders

highhog1;1429335 said:


> You guys crack me up. Ironically my muffler did fall off last night.I checked one of the coils and it was pushing 1.21 jiggawatts, does that seem right?


Whats jiggawatts...i heard of juggalos but...wtf is jiggawatts....is that slang for jiggas with a watt of curls?


----------



## highhog1

ERWbuilders;1429388 said:


> Whats jiggawatts...i heard of juggalos but...wtf is jiggawatts....is that slang for jiggas with a watt of curls?


Huh?dont you Remember the movie Back to the future?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1429388 said:


> Whats jiggawatts...i heard of juggalos but...wtf is jiggawatts....is that slang for jiggas with a watt of curls?


Nope it's plow slang -----Meaning I replace the bad Muffler Bearing Duffus


----------



## dieselss

So you got a bolt of lightning under the hood?? I thought it was a v-10 hog. Lmao


----------



## highhog1

Nope,its a flux capacitor,that runs like ****! I bringing to the shop in the morning. I don't have the patience to pull out the coils. I cant even get my hands back there.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

highhog1;1429435 said:


> Nope,its a flux capacitor,that runs like ****! I bringing to the shop in the morning. I don't have the patience to pull out the coils. I cant even get my hands back there.


Well if ya would take the smoke in your right hand and the beer outta the left ,your hand would get back their:laughing:


----------



## Spucel

DIRISHMAN;1429261 said:


> Nope Sorry mike You cant do that because it would infringe on you Doughnut time during the week.......:laughing:


:laughing:Haha:laughing:



1olddogtwo;1429143 said:


> Friday and Saturday are out do to bad weather


Sweet!


----------



## buildinon

Well tried everything you guys suggested with the DODGE and still a no go just more frustrations:realmad: Luckily I remebered that I have a buddy of mine who lives about a mile away in Long Grove from the ARMY who I was a RANGER with and has a shop in Palatine that builds MOPAR hotrods. So I called him, told me to bring it over he works on them all the time and he will take care of it Gotta love old military hookups gonna cost me and parts...Thanks for the ideas though guys...And hope nobody ever has to replace a thermostat on a 5.9 either they make it near impossible and put everything they can in your way. I miss a good ole' small block 350 where you can get in and out like a good woman:laughing:


----------



## buildinon

ERW these are for you........


----------



## highhog1

DIRISHMAN;1429444 said:


> Well if ya would take the smoke in your right hand and the beer outta the left ,your hand would get back their:laughing:


That's what my hands were designed for dennis, and signing checks!


----------



## natedawg77

What's the scoop y'all we workin this weekend? In need of some $$$$!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

natedawg77;1429591 said:


> What's the scoop y'all we workin this weekend? In need of some $$$$!!!


Maybe up to 2 inches area wide. This afternoon or evening we'll have a better "guess" at what is going to happen.


----------



## natedawg77

Nice!! All I got is weather bug onmy phone and it kinda sucks they don't wanna commit either way ever! Thanks


----------



## erkoehler

2 inch snow fall, that would be nice and easy


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1 inch would be gooder!


----------



## dlcs

Well looks like friday is our last chance for snow until at least the 8th then itys suppose to warm up into the 50's. This winter is over.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1429616 said:


> Maybe up to 2 inches area wide. This afternoon or evening we'll have a better "guess" at what is going to happen.


NOW NOW RON WE ON HERE DON'T SAY THAT WORD ( GUESS ) UNLESS YOU WANNA BE ASSOCIATED WITH YOU KNOW .........WHO.................:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dlcs;1429714 said:


> Well looks like friday is our last chance for snow until at least the 8th then itys suppose to warm up into the 50's. This winter is over.


Oh it'll still snow ..........Just tell Erik to bring the BOATS OUT FOR a SHOW.........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1429714 said:


> Well looks like friday is our last chance for snow until at least the 8th then itys suppose to warm up into the 50's. This winter is over.


50's? Where did you see / hear that? I see a little warm up (low to mid 40's) in the beginning of next week and than back to the 30's. I really hope we don't see any 50's until the end of March!Thumbs Up


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1429751 said:


> 50's? Where did you see / hear that? I see a little warm up (low to mid 40's) in the beginning of next week and than back to the 30's. I really hope we don't see any 50's until the end of March!Thumbs Up


What about this saturday night snow that skilling was talking about? And then something about monday as well???


----------



## GMC99

dlcs;1429714 said:


> Well looks like friday is our last chance for snow until at least the 8th then itys suppose to warm up into the 50's. This winter is over.


We still have a good 2 months of winter left...... Its going to get warm and cold, just how this winter is going to be... Deep breathes it'll be alright!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1429766 said:


> What about this saturday night snow that skilling was talking about? And then something about monday as well???


This Saturday does not look to impressive. Not that Friday night is going to be a big storm but Saturday is now looking for like maybe snow showers or just flurries.


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1429492 said:


> ERW these are for you........


haha i seen them....i was watching a vid of a geo tracker with rear steer and a 3 cyl diesel motor in it...i want a set up like that! find it youll laugh


----------



## dieselss

Anybody running an old Meyers or buyers rectangle type tail gate spreader?


----------



## ERWbuilders

Was the buyers spreader ratchet strapped to the tailgate with orange straps??? hahahaha


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Ours used to be,,,before I got here. But I think that's the one


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1429842 said:


> Lol. Ours used to be,,,before I got here. But I think that's the one


If it was on a red f350 that was me! lol either glenview wheeling or cicero if your talking about durring the storm we had lol


----------



## dieselss

No. Had a motor auger question...


----------



## dieselss

Remember Eric. That's to far from me,,,I don't like'em big cities....spit..... No hitchin posts either


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1429854 said:


> No. Had a motor auger question...


hahaha oh...dont know much about them, i dont have an auger on mine. It vibrates like hell though and the salt feels like BBs when it flies lmao. Buyers SUV model lol


----------



## dieselss

Ok. That's still a newer one. This is like a dino spreader.


----------



## highhog1

My truck problem turned out to be the #2 coil and plug. Thanks for all your input. Muffler bearing bearing will get replaced later and the blinker fluid was low!


----------



## ERWbuilders

highhog1;1429938 said:


> My truck problem turned out to be the #2 coil and plug. Thanks for all your input. Muffler bearing bearing will get replaced later and the blinker fluid was low!


Did you also check the air pressure in the 13th piston rod too??? :laughing::laughing: 
Glad you got your stuff fixed!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Any more word on tomorrow night....we gonna get anything?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

A dusting down south maybe up to an inch. Looks like a Salting.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1429959 said:


> A dusting down south maybe up to an inch. Looks like a Salting.


Dusting to an inch? Salt run? I plow that much. I'm fine with that!


----------



## ultimate plow

Warmest winter in 73 years if that makes anyone feel better. WTF.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That's why I said an inch. We need to do a meet and greet soon. I'm thristy.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm always thirsty!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1429978 said:


> That's why I said an inch. We need to do a meet and greet soon. I'm thristy.


ok next week fri - sat BW's


----------



## buildinon

If a meet and greet is planned this time I will wrap my vehicle in bubble wrap and cover myself in charmin so I can make it there:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Wheres the place,,,maybe us southern folk can find it?


----------



## brianbrich1

I can only do saturdays..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Next Sat at bww in Tinley park. Diesel and Highhog if you want you can ride with me.


----------



## dieselss

Ewwwwww in the new 450. ??? He!! Ya can't pass that up


----------



## brianbrich1

Where did all this rain come from.. Thought it was just supposed to b foggy today


----------



## dieselss

brianbrich1;1430086 said:


> Where did all this rain come from.. Thought it was just supposed to b foggy today


i know,,this is depressing,,,my cause me to start  oh wait,,i do that anyway,,,but its nice when your :crying: b/c of the weather lol


----------



## nevrnf

Well i decided to take advantage of the weather and i washed my garage out then washed all 3 of my vehicles. Hope this helps tomorrows weather. Thumbs Up


----------



## NW Snow Removal

.8-1.8 inches is what we are hearing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1428240 said:


> Our best shot is out weekly Friday event...... Looking like a salting


This time last year I was hinting a the biggest snow in 30 years...sad, very sad


----------



## erkoehler

I'm heading up to snowmobile next Saturday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1430335 said:


> I'm heading up to snowmobile next Saturday.


have fun!!!!!!!


----------



## dlcs

hey pat, I read on NOAA Moline that one computer model is saying that the storm Tuesday will be snow and the others are saying rain. Do you have any input? LOL Also, I see a slight chance for snow for next Thurs., where did this come from.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Where u go up to again?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I miss those guys only trips to the U.P. Even northern Wisconsin!1


----------



## erkoehler

We're heading to Eagle River, WI. This trip.......supposed to go Thursday afternoon thru Sunday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1430335 said:


> I'm heading up to snowmobile next Saturday.





dlcs;1430345 said:


> hey pat, I read on NOAA Moline that one computer model is saying that the storm Tuesday will be snow and the others are saying rain. Do you have any input? LOL Also, I see a slight chance for snow for next Thurs., where did this come from.


 We've been riding this damn knife edge way to long this season and this Friday/Saturday......blow's. There hasn't been anything that makes my heart pump over the next few events. We have crew's down in the south with the serve weather, I've been watching that more then anything. As far as Tues......rain, Thrusday.....well thats a long ways away


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1430351 said:


> I miss those guys only trips to the U.P. Even northern Wisconsin!1


I hear ya, I sold my sled a few years ago, and miss those trips! Damn women and their magical ...well you know


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im supposed to be going up to Hayward the weekend of March 3rd. Can't wait


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1430368 said:


> We've been riding this damn knife edge way to long this season and this Friday/Saturday......blow's. There hasn't been anything that makes my heart pump over the next few events. We have crew's down in the south with the serve weather, I've been watching that more then anything. As far as Tues......rain, Thrusday.....well thats a long ways away


Do you see temps cooling back off again after next weeks warm up? I know its a ways off


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1430370 said:


> Im supposed to be going up to Hayward the weekend of March 3rd. Can't wait


That's a boat show weekend, expect a snow storm.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You guys might as well just put away the snow hats and get out the sombreros. 

yea thats sounds cold, or maybe not........

we will still see some event's before the "season" ends......thats what I keep telling myself


----------



## 01PStroke

I leave for AZ for a week tomorrow.. probably be snow while I'm out.


.....out there! LOL


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We have 5 weeks of winter left...tops!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So I am assuming there is no salt shortage this year like all the suppliers said? Lol. I've had three suppliers in my office this week trying to sell salt. Seems as if prices are coming down. I guess they over shot their quotas by just a few tons or so! Just a few.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Starting on the boat sometime next week. Waxing the trucks this week. And getting ready for spring got 6 more mower to wash and set up an enclosed soon.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Salt run tomorrow? I'd like to make some money!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The Forecast
Issued at 945 AM Wednesday January 25th
Thursday...Cloudy with a chance of snow especially in the afternoon. High near 30. Northeast winds 8 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 50 percent.

Issued at 345 PM Wednesday January 25th
Thursday...Cloudy with rain or snow likely. High in the 30s. Northeast to east winds 10 to 18 mph. Chance of precipitation 50 percent.
Thursday Night...Rain or snow likely. Low in the lower 30s. Chance of precipitation 50 percent.
Friday...Rain or snow ending.

Issued 945 PM Wednesday January 25th
...Hazardous Driving Warning late tonight and Thursday...
Remainder of tonight...Cloudy and colder with snow possibly mixed with freezing rain beginning late tonight. Low in the upper 20s. Chance of precipitation 50 percent.
Thursday...Snow mixed with freezing rain likely. High in the lower 30s. Northeast to east winds 10 to 20 mph. Chance of precipitation greater than 90 percent.
Thursday Night...Snow or rain changing to snow and turning colder. Low near 20. Chance of precipitation greater than 90 percent.
Friday...Partly cloudy and colder. 

Issued at 345 AM Thursday January 26
...Heavy Snow Warning...
Today...Snow with accumulations of 4 inches or more by this afternoon. High in the lower 30s. Northeast winds 15 to 25 mph. Chance of precipitation greater than 90 percent.
Tonight...Snow diminishing or ending. Colder with the low near 20. North to northeast winds 15 to 25 mph. Chance of precipitation 80 percent.
Friday...Partly cloudy and colder. High in the mid 20s. Chance of precipitation 20 percent.

Issued at 945 AM Thursday January 26
...Heavy Snow Warning...
Today...An additional 4 to 8 inches. Windy with steady temperatures. Northeast winds 25 to 35 mph. Chance of precipitation 100 percent.
Tonight...Snow diminishing and ending. Colder with the low 10 to 15. North to northwest winds 15 to 30 mph. Chance of precipitation 50 percent.
Friday...Partly cloudy and colder. High in the middle 20s. Northwest winds 12 to 22 mph. Chance of precipitation 20 percent.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Cool. Thanks for the norther minnesota snow forecast.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=13430&source=0


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Or the blizzard of '67. Same thing


----------



## erkoehler

Check out the x-games on espn.....espn


----------



## SnowMatt13

One could only wish for another blizzard....


----------



## SnowMatt13

Sully, where ih Hayward you going? I have a cabin up there....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well Skillet Head is on  sayin snow in the forecast for Fri night =1-2 Sat night = ?? up in the air sayin snow but not how much on Sat


Tonight but most likely early am possiblity of ICE PELLETS and FLURRIES as well as Possible Freezing Drizzle????????????????????????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not such a good Friday morning.


----------



## erkoehler

Bad news??????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yup, I feel like poop!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Not good! I can remember being sick and plowing a few times, not fun.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah, I've done it a time or two as well. NOT FUN. I wish I had the chance to do it again tonight but that is not looking to good.


----------



## erkoehler

Shift to north?


----------



## littlebass

north is ok with me.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

To be honest I haven't looked at a thing today. I will in a bit. Last I looked yesterday, it wasn't going to favor the north or south. It was a general 1-2 for OUR whole area. Just don't think ANY of us will see a lot out of this. Maybe a salt run. The air will be dry and temps might be to high by the time it gets here. I will look later this morning.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So Push Don't look ,Just close your eyes and throw a dart to pick????


----------



## brianbrich1

So should I load salt trucks while its still nice out or wait???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1431127 said:


> So should I load salt trucks while its still nice out or wait???


Shhhhhhhhh .....Be berwy berwy Qiet Cause we're hunting snowfwakes..........


----------



## road2damascus




----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I really do see more than a dusting out of this. Maybe a salt run. Its going to be to warm and by the time the temps fall the clipper will be gone, for the most part. Lets hope that I am wrong. This is our last chance for this month.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1431138 said:


>


Nice.....That makes me feel much better.......

Very fitting for the season...........................................


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe if he had it in his mouth!:laughing:


----------



## road2damascus

Need a couple more pushin' events to keep that from happening across the Chicagoland area.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I agree. 7 or so more events and I'd be happy. Pay off my truck, trade it in, buy a new one. I found the one I want but I need more snow first.


----------



## road2damascus

I need to break even with insurance, repairs......expenses in general. I would really like to finally have a truck but I still have to work with what I have for the time being. Hopefully by next season I will have a truck.


----------



## bobcat s-160

All the weather reports said less than a half inch for me last night, I ended up with a good 3 inches, finally plowed all my accounts for the first time.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Where are you at Bobcat??????


----------



## bobcat s-160

Hambrick & Co.;1431280 said:


> Where are you at Bobcat??????


Up in the "Thumb part" of Michigan


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ah ok. Congrats on that then.


----------



## clncut

I'm at the firehouse today and missed Tommy.....anything exciting for us southsiders?


----------



## GMC99

clncut;1431293 said:


> I'm at the firehouse today and missed Tommy.....anything exciting for us southsiders?


skilling said 1-2 inches for everybody tonight and then again Saturday night... But just saw the NWS has now dropped it to an inch or less... So who knows, we may get a foot


----------



## clncut

At this point, if its anything close to 2"....its getting pushed!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let hope for a salt run. I don't see how we will get 2 inches air is too dry and ground temps are too high. I say .5-1 inch.


----------



## ERWbuilders

clncut;1431356 said:


> At this point, if its anything close to 2"....its getting pushed!!


I second that....1.5 will be called 2" end of story


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ERWbuilders;1431384 said:


> I second that....1.5 will be called 2" end of story


1 inch is going to be called 2 inches. Kind of works the same with my wife!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Pushin 2 Please;1431392 said:


> 1 inch is going to be called 2 inches. Kind of works the same with my wife!


:laughing::laughing: Hahah im in the same boat with you....i think its just to make me feel better though....It may be an inch but its an ANGRY:realmad: inch


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ERWbuilders;1431394 said:


> :laughing::laughing: Hahah im in the same boat with you....i think its just to make me feel better though....It may be an inch but its an ANGRY:realmad: inch


Mine too. When it gets real mad, its spits at her!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Pushin 2 Please;1431408 said:


> Mine too. When it gets real mad, its spits at her!


hahaha yea it depends on how mad it gets at her....sometimes it hawks a lugie on her some times its just a lil spurt

This is getting a little waaayy of subject....hows that weather turning out lmao


----------



## GMC99

Rain and snow tonight???? WTF!!!! :realmad:


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Last week, We had one truck, 07 dodge diesel 3500 with western plow and tornado spreader, during the daytime from his semi-truck parking lot, attempted to be stolen, someone ran him off, he had to replace ignition, and last night 2 trucks stolen. One 05 F350 gas with western plow only and an 02 for350 diesel with western plow and fisher spreader stolen. Crazy. Stolen from the drivers apartments parking lot.


----------



## GMC99

NW Snow Removal;1431526 said:


> Last week, We had one truck, 07 dodge diesel 3500 with western plow and tornado spreader, during the daytime from his semi-truck parking lot, attempted to be stolen had to replace ignition, and last night 2 trucks stolen. One 05 F350 gas with western plow only and an 02 for350 diesel with western plow and fisher spreader stolen. Crazy. Stolen from the drivers apartments parking lot.


People are getting ballsy....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The NWS is now calling for 1-2 in my area. Skilling just did his quick little weather headlines and he has my area for 1.5 inches. Plows and spreaders on. If I jinx it guys sorry. I just hate hooking up at 2 or 3 am. IF IT COMES!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hopefully we get some up here.......i wanna plow!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Up to only 1 inch....= 2 inches Fck it im plowing


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GMC99;1431500 said:


> Rain and snow tonight???? WTF!!!! :realmad:


and then more snow and a little bit more snow then rain,Then the 40's WTF:realmad:

OH THE WERE NOT KIDING WHEN THEY PREDICTED THIS WAS GOING TO BE THE WORST WINTER FOR ..............CHICAGO............:realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1431573 said:


> The NWS is now calling for 1-2 in my area. Skilling just did his quick little weather headlines and he has my area for 1.5 inches. Plows and spreaders on. If I jinx it guys sorry. I just hate hooking up at 2 or 3 am. IF IT COMES!


south is favored


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ERWbuilders;1431587 said:


> Up to only 1 inch....= 2 inches Fck it im plowing


About 90% of my accounts are 1 inch triggers. If its close enough, the other 10% are ALL gonna be a go!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1431595 said:


> south is favored


Yes sir it is. South of I-88 has best best chance!


----------



## PatrickC

That Al Gore global warming thing hmmmm no f#§§ng way he could have been right


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey NWS Sorry to here about your loss,That realy sucks

Anyway what kinda western , straight blades , wings wideout , MVP and what size

also what color were the trucks ????


----------



## snowguys

I think it was nws subs that they got but kc if any of the lots are close to me hit me up I can take care of them I can call a extra guy in


----------



## NW Snow Removal

white 350 western ultra straight blade not sure of length, dark green 02 350 diesel with 7.5 ft western ultra straight blade and Fischer poly v box spreader subs trucks. they are looking on ebay craigslist, and others for around here and Milwaukee.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ I will keep my eyes open for them. I would love to catch them and HELP you HURT them!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yes it was NWSremoval that lost his trucks. Correct............ IF ya need a hand let us knowThumbs Up


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hey Dennis, sorry i didnt answer or call back last night...i was sic..btw im NOT RJ ya ******* hahaha f-ing guy hahaha


----------



## NW Snow Removal

It is crazy. Every year for the past 5 years at least 3 trucks have been attempted to be or stolen. Lojack has saved one of my guys truck 2 times a couple years ago when it was stolen twice in three weeks, both times recovered in a couple hours. I always equip my equipment with it and I recommend you do as well.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1431628 said:


> ^ I will keep my eyes open for them. I would love to catch them and HELP you HURT them!


What a shame you almost gotta have all of your stuff ENGRAVED with your name and company in Big Letters on it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1431633 said:


> Hey Dennis, sorry i didnt answer or call back last night...i was sic..btw im NOT RJ ya ******* hahaha f-ing guy hahaha


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NW Snow Removal;1431634 said:


> It is crazy. Every year for the past 5 years at least 3 trucks have been attempted to be or stolen. Lojack has saved one of my guys truck 2 times a couple years ago when it was stolen twice in three weeks, both times recovered in a couple hours. I always equip my equipment with it and I recommend you do as well.


With the season we a having, why would anyone want steal plows.....its like not they are in demand.......damn crackheads.....


----------



## ERWbuilders

You would think...with all the cops out **** wouldnt get stolen...ohhh thats right we pay them to sit in parking lots eating donuts, pulling people over to harass them, and sit in parking lots to ******** wasting fuel.......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You called it Pat. There gonna scrap them for drug money! LOL


----------



## GMC99

Anybody have a realistic time as to when this little event is going to start and stop? Trying to decide whether I want to go see pablo fransisco in schaumburg tonight


----------



## ERWbuilders

sometime tonight to sometime tmro morning hahaha


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Not till after 3-4 and be done by 6-7 putting down about an inch.


----------



## dieselss

Snowing down in bloomington. FYI. Light dusting on cars roads are wet


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1431684 said:


> Anybody have a realistic time as to when this little event is going to start and stop? Trying to decide whether I want to go see pablo fransisco in schaumburg tonight


It should start about midnight. Give or take. Gone around 5 or 6am.


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1431700 said:


> Snowing down in bloomington. FYI. Light dusting on cars roads are wet


What you southern folk know bout snow............:laughing:


----------



## clncut

Any chance of totals getting close to 2 inches over here in NWI?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What are you doing in btown. I don't see rewind inches out of this one.


----------



## dieselss

Tried to go to Chicago. But the truck didn't wanna go north. So we came down here to see Jeff foxworthy, bill, and Larry


----------



## dieselss

Gotta see our hillybilly cousins


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1431725 said:


> Tried to go to Chicago. But the truck didn't wanna go north. So we came down here to see Jeff foxworthy, bill, and Larry


Dont lie....the truck never went n e where except from the dealer to sitting on blocks in the front yard with a pretend plow made out of cardboard and spray painted red haha


----------



## dieselss

No Eric. Not red. Camo that way the city can't see it and ticket it. Lmao


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1431742 said:


> No Eric. Not red. Camo that way the city can't see it and ticket it. Lmao


lmao!....:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any one go out to pre treat.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1431729 said:


> Gotta see our hillybilly cousins


Were ALL hillbillies at heart. Some of us are just proud of it!Thumbs Up


ERWbuilders;1431733 said:


> Dont lie....the truck never went n e where except from the dealer to sitting on blocks in the front yard with a pretend plow made out of cardboard and spray painted red haha


Nice.


clncut;1431709 said:


> Any chance of totals getting close to 2 inches over here in NWI?


Any chance? Yes, just not that good. I'd say 1 inch is going to be tops across the area.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1431750 said:


> Any one go out to pre treat.


I'm treating myself to a bottle, or two, of Kettle one!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Im hillbilly...let me go take some pics and ill prove it hahaha im proud of it and show it off!! lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep even got some IRISH ones.........


----------



## dieselss

Hey now. Children are present


----------



## GMC99

my boat is named "white trash with money"


----------



## dieselss

Now that's funny


----------



## dieselss

Wait what cops. Roscos my neighbor, he can't see shyt


----------



## GMC99

fits right in up there in foxtucky (fox lake)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1431769 said:


> my boat is named "white trash with money"


That is awesome. I have a bumper sticker ( not on any vehicle) that says, "tattooed white trash".


----------



## dieselss

I got that same sticker, pp. But its keeping my pass door shut.  Lmao


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*more good news*

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=78245&source=0


----------



## ERWbuilders

Notice the ratchet straps....








My Hillbilly wings and 
Last but not least my lawnmower pulley fixed with a ford center cap.....


----------



## ERWbuilders

i think i got yall beat hahaha


----------



## dieselss

Lmfao. And your calling me/us hilljacks. Are those wings old tires tho? That would top the cake


----------



## dieselss

Those ratchet straps ain't hill,,,,if it was half a roll o duct tape, then we talking. Bahaaaaaa


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1431791 said:


> Lmfao. And your calling me/us hilljacks. Are those wings old tires tho? That would top the cake


hahaha well born and raised in Nashville...i would expect to top the hillbilly food chain here lmao....no not tires, there cut out from old conveyor belts, best part is they work like a squeegy against the curbs and parking blocks......and they dont scratch cars :laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1431798 said:


> Those ratchet straps ain't hill,,,,if it was half a roll o duct tape, then we talking. Bahaaaaaa


dont make me go take pics of under my truck and inside my cab......


----------



## dieselss

Don't scratch cars. That's some funny shyt right there I don't care who u are


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Ok ya got me beat. But your still north of me. I just don't get it lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1431808 said:


> Lol. Ok ya got me beat. But your still north of me. I just don't get it lol


i dont get it either lol...the more i want to go south the further north i end up....


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing lightly


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its here. Good night all. Talk tomorrow!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Snowing now in frankfort ground is dusted


----------



## Builder630

Snowing in Bolingbrook... I'm in no rush to mount the plow though


----------



## R&R Yard Design

no plows just salt pavement is warm


----------



## erkoehler

Roads covering in mchenry


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I just want a salt run. Sorry guys, it can stop now.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I think it is done before it started. Look at the radar


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I know. Probably heading out to salt around 3am


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Is it dome out your way.


----------



## buildinon

Well it can stop snowing and don't care if we get a salt run...looks to be one of those nights. Went to and hooked my plow up on my truck to head in and my plow lights decided they didnt want to work get to yard, and 2 trucks dont want to start, skid blows a hydro line, and the **** storm seems to be building I guess it has been a pretty good year with no big break downs so on a slow night I deserve it rather than on a 6" night...think I'm staying in having a  working on stuff then giving everyone hell as they come in. Feels like one of those kind of nights, if you see one of these in the sky you know where its coming from:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

This winter sucks.......i quit lol


----------



## buildinon

ERW...I couldn't agree more at this point. Between having equipment here in the Chicago area and in Omaha ushually I can not complain, but this year neither one has panned out and right now all I wanna do is take my AR15 to the range and if this night keeps going this way who knows, maybe the DODGE will get to meet the AR before its over and I will get the new truck sooner than later:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1432022 said:


> ERW...I couldn't agree more at this point. Between having equipment here in the Chicago area and in Omaha ushually I can not complain, but this year neither one has panned out and right now all I wanna do is take my AR15 to the range and if this night keeps going this way who knows, maybe the DODGE will get to meet the AR before its over and I will get the new truck sooner than later:laughing:


Yea i know what you mean....Shytty deal man, i was just outside putting a thermostat in the powerstroke and finding out my belt is shot, put my backup belt on and thats junk too....cant win for shyt this winter and when it does snow i cant make enough to cover my expenditures....Thank god i didnt buy the 9 pallets of salt in the begining of the season....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well that snow is done may not have to salt at all. Lol. Time for bed up at 3.


----------



## buildinon

Speaking of theromostats...when we bought our place back in Agugust of 2010 we knew the humidfer was shot on the heater. So with the remodel I did we waited and were using a small one on the first floor. The other night it decied to leak on the new Brazillian cherry floors at 130am  so I called a freind of mine about replacing the old one on my furnace. Quoted me $400. Went to Menards and Home Depot andlooked at the same units and bought one for under $160 with extra parts. Installed it, but now I cant get the water to flow for some reason. Either I hooked to power up wrong or the water line is clogged When it rains it pours. Been when of those weeks:yow!: Either way I am going to the range tomorrow and letting of some steem


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1432035 said:


> Speaking of theromostats...when we bought our place back in Agugust of 2010 we knew the humidfer was shot on the heater. So with the remodel I did we waited and were using a small one on the first floor. The other night it decied to leak on the new Brazillian cherry floors at 130am  so I called a freind of mine about replacing the old one on my furnace. Quoted me $400. Went to Menards and Home Depot andlooked at the same units and bought one for under $160 with extra parts. Installed it, but now I cant get the water to flow for some reason. Either I hooked to power up wrong or the water line is clogged When it rains it pours. Been when of those weeks:yow!: Either way I am going to the range tomorrow and letting of some steem


i hear that too....its like why did i even bother doing a midnight repair....but damn brazilian cherry....love it and that blows....Hey if you need another carpenter for framing or custom craftmanship cabinets or trimings or whatever let me know, My business isnt going to strong and i could use the extra work. Dont mind traveling either so keep me in mind. Click on my facebook link to check out some of my work!


----------



## littlebass

3/4 to 1 " here


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It's snowing pretty good in Homer/Orland. Got about an inch on the floor so far. Looks like DTN is upping its snowfall totals for today. Time will tell whether or not we drop blades tonight. Giddy. $$$$$


----------



## erkoehler

1/2 inch here, maybe a little more.

Salt run should clear it up.


----------



## littlebass

salting retails here.......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Calling for an 1.5" by me. 1" is all we need to drop some steel.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So what did everyone get ?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Full salt for me. Glad I have th e plows on. One lot in New Lenox had 2inches and got pushed. All others got salted and a few touched up.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

seems like it got colder faster and took more accumulation west of Wolf rd in the southwest Burbs Lockport, Lemont, Romeoville, Homer, new Lenox, some places had near 1.5 inches on untreated surfaces and cold spots. But only .5 inches or less on treated surfaces. Full salt run, some pushing and shoveling where necessary. Almost pushable.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Salt run. A few lots didn't need it, but pretty much a full salt. Going to fuel up, im on fumes


----------



## 1olddogtwo

New Lenox has been king of snow totals this year


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its the "OX" its king of everything


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's a beautiful thing for Sully and I!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's a looooooooonnnnnng way off but next Friday could have something


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I like something. Its the nothing I hate


----------



## mikeitu7

My city accounts had very little and the further south accounts had about an inch. Some salting and some plowing. Better than nothing.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Your right Mike, gooder than nothing!

Next Friday? That would make it 3 or 4 Fridays in a row? Fine by me!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1432124 said:


> Its the "OX" its king of everything


My bad, I thought it was the "XO"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1432135 said:


> Your right Mike, gooder than nothing!
> 
> Next Friday? That would make it 3 or 4 Fridays in a row? Fine by me!


That would be 4 events in a row


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tonight looks to a more northern event. Salting


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Leave Ron alone. He's not to good with numbers


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My bad again. I forgot his wife has that special measuring device


----------



## clncut

.5 here in NWI


----------



## brianbrich1

Slushy turned to crunchy in a hurry this morning


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salty out there now.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That's what she said^^


----------



## erkoehler

Looking for the same thing tonight up north, or more?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'd say the same or less for tonight.

Yes, I am bad with numbers. Thanks for reminding everybody Sully. 

Pat, if she didn't use that "special" measuring device, well I wouldn't be such a big guy!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I thought she said you were special


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Special? Come on, we all know I'm special!


----------



## GMC99

What time is it suppose to start tonight? Boss and his whole family are going to be at a wedding, I get to salt all of our accounts if it snows early enough! cha ching!


----------



## Spucel

Dropped the blade for 1 account and got a salt run in. A 6" storm would have been nice but every little bit helps. The wife who is 5 months pregnant wanted to take a ride with me....went well until I started plowing....had to drop her off at the firehouse before she puked on my dashboard.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well than you would have had to a get a full interior detail. Yeah, still not worth it. That smell might never come out!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So r we looking at another salt run tonight or what?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Or what.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Our next clipper is taking shape in North Dakota now. It will be smaller than last nights. We'll have to see where it goes but looks to favor the north side. Still not going to be a big one but a salt run is a salt run!


----------



## SnowMatt13

I will take another repeat of last night.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1432467 said:


> Well than you would have had to a get a full interior detail. Yeah, still not worth it. That smell might never come out!


Yeah that smell is a pain to get out.


----------



## Rainer

Just north of the border probably gets enough to plow tonight into Sunday. Heavier precip up there.

Long range models are hinting at a very large and far reaching storm system in 8 days. MO, IA & central IL would get slammed if it verifies. (Think a year ago - almost to the day.) Collar counties would be on the north edge. Coupla different models in agreement on this. Loooooooong way out obviously, but the trend I've noticed so far this 'winter' *ahem* is that during the week leading up to our other 2 decent snowfalls the track seems to eventually move to the NW, which would favor us getting in on the bigger(est) accumulations.

You did NOT hear this here first, and I'm as full of it as anyone else.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Let it come. Funny you mention it too, Pat brought it up this morning!


----------



## PremierPlow

Totally off topic here. 

I'm looking for someone to do some landscaping work for me. Remodeling the basement in a house in the Harvard, IL area and have a two tiered retaining wall that needs to move back about 8-10'. It's all boulders with bushes and stuff around it. It's about 8' high. If this is something that's up your alley, please contact me about it at: PremierMaintenanceSvc at gmail dot c o m

Thanks 

Oh the weather tie in... We'll wait till it warms up some before starting this one. so maybe next week. lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1432564 said:


> Let it come. Funny you mention it too, Pat brought it up this morning!


I saw that Pat slipped that in there. No need for a big one, but plowable will do. I just wonder how big of a storm is possible? Because some of my customers are complaining about the last two bills. So I know they wont like another one.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anything over 2 inches is big enough. I'm not greedy. Drop about 2, even 3 inches tops and get out of here by midnight. That would be sooooooooooooooo nice!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Pushin 2 Please;1432585 said:


> Anything over 2 inches is big enough. I'm not greedy. Drop about 2, even 3 inches tops and get out of here by midnight. That would be sooooooooooooooo nice!


wow...i think she was being nice on that statement....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ERWbuilders;1432592 said:


> wow...i think she was being nice on that statement....:laughing::laughing:


Nice? She was way to generous!:laughing:


----------



## clncut

Rainer;1432537 said:


> Just north of the border probably gets enough to plow tonight into Sunday. Heavier precip up there.
> 
> Long range models are hinting at a very large and far reaching storm system in 8 days. MO, IA & central IL would get slammed if it verifies. (Think a year ago - almost to the day.) Collar counties would be on the north edge. Coupla different models in agreement on this. Loooooooong way out obviously, but the trend I've noticed so far this 'winter' *ahem* is that during the week leading up to our other 2 decent snowfalls the track seems to eventually move to the NW, which would favor us getting in on the bigger(est) accumulations.
> 
> You did NOT hear this here first, and I'm as full of it as anyone else.


All right everyone....throw your money in the hat.....

A) We will Have a plowable event 
B) We will Get Rain
C) We will Get Nothing

The way this winter has been......I hate to even say it but Im betting choice B or C is where the money is. BTW.....inaccuweather also has been hinting about a possible big storm 8-10 days out........one can only hope!


----------



## ERWbuilders

clncut;1432600 said:


> All right everyone....throw your money in the hat.....
> 
> A) We will Have a plowable event
> B) We will Get Rain
> C) We will Get Nothing
> 
> The way this winter has been......I hate to even say it but Im betting choice B or C is where the money is. BTW.....inaccuweather also has been hinting about a possible big storm 8-10 days out........one can only hope!


B....:realmad:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So, Russ is NOT the only one who bought a new truck!


----------



## Spucel

Pushin 2 Please;1432467 said:


> Well than you would have had to a get a full interior detail. Yeah, still not worth it. That smell might never come out!


I'll work other angles to get her to crack the wallet
Open besides launching on the windshield!Thumbs Up



Hambrick & Co.;1432529 said:


> Yeah that smell is a pain to get out.


One of the guys I work with got sick on the way home from work one day, couldn't hold it and puked down his air vents. He's 25 not 4....hold it and open the door. He ended up trading it in the following week.



Pushin 2 Please;1432585 said:


> Anything over 2 inches is big enough. I'm not greedy. Drop about 2, even 3 inches tops and get out of here by midnight. That would be sooooooooooooooo nice!


Haha! :laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1432585 said:


> Anything over 2 inches is big enough. I'm not greedy. Drop about 2, even 3 inches tops and get out of here by midnight. That would be sooooooooooooooo nice!


I agree Ron, the all day storms are nice but a complete PITA with the traffic and all.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Thats gross scott. I can't really talk though, had a brand new Mustang went out for my birthday had way to much to drink so my ex wife drove home we pulled into our driveway and I puked all over the dash, floor, ands seat. Took three details to get the smell out.


----------



## erkoehler

Last year I went snowmobiling right before the blizzard, had to come home early


We going for a repeat!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Repeat of blizzard? Hope not. How about a nice 3-4 inches that is done by midnight


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Were not going to get much next week.


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1432668 said:


> Repeat of blizzard? Hope not. How about a nice 3-4 inches that is done by midnight


I'm cool with that. I can stay up north for that!

6+ and I'm coming home.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1-3 is more than enough! Everytime. Every storm!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;1432686 said:


> Were not going to get much next week.


Gonna be high 40's. Only hope is of it brings moist air in and a cold front can clip it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1432654 said:


> Last year I went snowmobiling right before the blizzard, had to come home early
> 
> I remember warning you to be home by Tuesday........
> 
> We going for a repeat!





Pushin 2 Please;1432635 said:


> So, Russ is NOT the only one who bought a new truck!


who else.....?????


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Must be Ron. I heard he bought a brandlight new F550 4x4 fully loaded with plow and salter. Paid all cash too! He robbed a bank yesterday so he's wealthy now


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

NW Snow Removal;1431634 said:


> It is crazy. Every year for the past 5 years at least 3 trucks have been attempted to be or stolen. Lojack has saved one of my guys truck 2 times a couple years ago when it was stolen twice in three weeks, both times recovered in a couple hours. I always equip my equipment with it and I recommend you do as well.


Whats this cost?

can you put it on non powered equipment like pushers and plows?

thanks
Nate


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1432714 said:


> Must be Ron. I heard he bought a brandlight new F550 4x4 fully loaded with plow and salter. Paid all cash too! He robbed a bank yesterday so he's wealthy now


crewcab ?

I only bought a 250 today......

I woke up and said its "new truck day" again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rainer;1432537 said:


> Just north of the border probably gets enough to plow tonight into Sunday. Heavier precip up there.
> 
> Long range models are hinting at a very large and far reaching storm system in 8 days. MO, IA & central IL would get slammed if it verifies. (Think a year ago - almost to the day.) Collar counties would be on the north edge. Coupla different models in agreement on this. Loooooooong way out obviously, but the trend I've noticed so far this 'winter' *ahem* is that during the week leading up to our other 2 decent snowfalls the track seems to eventually move to the NW, which would favor us getting in on the bigger(est) accumulations.
> 
> You did NOT hear this here first, and I'm as full of it as anyone else.


time will tell



Pushin 2 Please;1432564 said:


> Let it come. Funny you mention it too, Pat brought it up this morning!


I only report what I see



SullivanSeptic;1432581 said:


> I saw that Pat slipped that in there. No need for a big one, but plowable will do. I just wonder how big of a storm is possible? Because some of my customers are complaining about the last two bills. So I know they wont like another one.


I'm not crying the B-word......yet or even close to that



Pushin 2 Please;1432585 said:


> Anything over 2 inches is big enough. I'm not greedy. Drop about 2, even 3 inches tops and get out of here by midnight. That would be sooooooooooooooo nice!


I'm going to leave that statement alone


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Mdwstsnow512;1432723 said:


> Whats this cost?
> 
> can you put it on non powered equipment like pushers and plows?
> 
> thanks
> Nate


http://www.lojack.com/

It has its own 7 year power source. For my truck and skids it was about $300 a piece. Im pretty sure they have all different applications so pushers could be possible.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

anyways, enjoy the tonight weather , I have to load up my tools for tomorrow, it's going to be along day. I have to strip my truck of the two fuel tanks, pull my back rack and lightbar. Remove my air horn, bags, compressor, strobe kit, back up camera and stereo and a few other things. AND Remove and install the plowside on my new truck....I keep asking myside why I do this every two years.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If you need a hand Pat, DON'T call me! Did you get to drive it yet? Or is momma still the only driver? If you do need a hand, let me know. She sure is pretty.


Sully, if I robbed a bank, the cameras would give my big dumb butt away!


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1432748 said:


> anyways, enjoy the tonight weather , I have to load up my tools for tomorrow, it's going to be along day. I have to strip my truck of the two fuel tanks, pull my back rack and lightbar. Remove my air horn, bags, compressor, strobe kit, back up camera and stereo and a few other things. AND Remove and install the plowside on my new truck....I keep asking myside why I do this every two years.....


Coulda waited a week or so and came down to Manteno Ford and bought one from me! I'll catch ya in 2 years! payup


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1432748 said:


> anyways, enjoy the tonight weather , I have to load up my tools for tomorrow, it's going to be along day. I have to strip my truck of the two fuel tanks, pull my back rack and lightbar. Remove my air horn, bags, compressor, strobe kit, back up camera and stereo and a few other things. AND Remove and install the plowside on my new truck....I keep asking myside why I do this every two years.....


You act like you have something else to do... push snow certainly isn't on the list!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1432774 said:


> If you need a hand Pat, DON'T call me! Did you get to drive it yet? Or is momma still the only driver? If you do need a hand, let me know. She sure is pretty.


NO, I have not even driven it yet. She took to Indiana to see here girlfriend, cant wait to see what she bought as her revenge against me



01PStroke;1432781 said:


> Coulda waited a week or so and came down to Manteno Ford and bought one from me! I'll catch ya in 2 years! payup


HA, this is the first truck I didnt have to go to another state to pick up. I usually buy at McCarthy Ford, he finds what I want and I go pick it up. He's going to be a little upset with me on this one.

I had been thinking about ordering a truck with only the crap I wanted, this truck is it with the exception of the 20in rims. Part of the deal I made was to keeping the 20's and swap the 18's. Hell I just put new tires on in Nov.



Mark13;1432783 said:


> You act like you have something else to do... push snow certainly isn't on the list!


LOL..here is the last one about 19/20 months ago

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103214

and No thats not my big ass in the 1st pic....damn salesmen


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pat, time to update and retire your old truck and put the new one in your sig!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

01PStroke;1432781 said:


> Coulda waited a week or so and came down to Manteno Ford and bought one from me! I'll catch ya in 2 years! payup


Well if your offering some super deals, i'll trade my dmax for a new f250. Has to be diesel, ext cab, long bed. How about an even trade?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Must be nice i could only wish..Thats it anyone wanna buy my Truck 96 F250hd 7.6 western unimount 5.8 liter gas 4x4 with only 52.000 on it original??????????? I give up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sure. I think I got $500 in the bank. I'll pick it up tomorrow


----------



## 01PStroke

SullivanSeptic;1432834 said:


> Well if your offering some super deals, i'll trade my dmax for a new f250. Has to be diesel, ext cab, long bed. How about an even trade?


We're not open for business yet, but I'm sure we're going to want recurring commercial customers.. as soon as we're open I will let you know! 

As for super deals, I'll leave that one in the air for the boss to decide Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'll up you Sully. Dennis, I have $750, cash money!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Damn you. Fine. $775


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hahah Funny next you be tellin me 1000 and A year supply of DD coffee and Doughnuts:laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1432962 said:


> Hahah Funny next you be tellin me 1000 and A year supply of DD coffee and Doughnuts:laughing:


Sold. My buddys been looking for basically that exact truck


----------



## captshawn

Snowing really hard and big flakes on the stateline right on the lake.


----------



## Mark13

I spose, I'll get up and walk over to the window and see what's happening outside.

Edit... O look it stopped snowing. Just a dusting on the ground.


----------



## captshawn

Now it stopped and the stars are backout!


----------



## buildinon

Well they say if you're having a bad day go to bed and start the next day fresh. That didn't work. Went home last night and let the guys work. Woke up, took my truck to Master Hitch in Palatine to get Headlights looked at had to get new wire harness so bought whole new wiring kit (since alot of it was messed up by previous owner and I'm switching trucks in the spring anyways with the plow its cheaper thatn piecing it together later) and 2 turn signals with with installation $625. Wife takes me back to pick it were driving home she runs something over in her Cherokee gets 2 flats $400 for 2 tires as they couldn't be fixed. Luckily we have the 100k mile stalker warranty on the truck where anything at all that goes wrong they pay for. But since the dealership was closed already we had to file a claim with the warranty company and we have to wait for a check now. Then I'm out back grilling trying to relax and here people start screaming and running to the pond by the club house in my subdivision. So I tell my wife Ill be right back and run over as I'm the type to run at danger like a dummy. Turns out someones dog got loose and ran at the geese on the water there as its not all frozen and the ice broke and fell in. Buffalo Grove and Long Grove Fire Dept showed up but the dog died. Wierd thing is I guess it is the 2nd time this week it has happened here in my subdivision, we have 2 ponds and it happened in each pond now. The other pond they still haven't found the dog, it's under the ice. So hopefully tomorrow is better. Sorry to rant, but man this winter has been hell!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't think a single flake fell here last night on the southside


----------



## erkoehler

Salting one large lot in Zion.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WOW I seen some crazy project snow model this morning


----------



## erkoehler

Some of those colors we haven't seen in a year!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

hopefully these models are deep


----------



## 1olddogtwo

CrazY colors


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea I can't post them from my phone , I text it to Eric.....


----------



## WilliamOak

Just a dusting in Cary, looks like there's a little more to come through also.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Next Friday, some of the models are showing a major event coming out of the south. 
Depending of the jet system bucks or not is our money maker. A buck will cause a a similar path to like the blizzard. Not calling for that part, but it could a large event


----------



## snowguys

1olddogtwo;1433081 said:


> WOW I seen some crazy project snow model this morning


what models you looking at?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1433089 said:


> Yea I can't post them from my phone , I text it to Eric.....


Text them over to me too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1433107 said:


> what models you looking at?


Sexy ones .......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1433108 said:


> Text them over to me too


Check your box


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1433107 said:


> what models you looking at?


That model isn't the best one, I will admit that. There is other support


----------



## snowguys

thanks for sending it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1433119 said:


> thanks for sending it


No problem, that's my other " smarter" phone #


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyways going load up and going to work to start swapping crap. 

I will update later

Snow....think it, will it, plow it, bill it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowguys

waiting around for the snow to come thank god for a laptop


----------



## Bird21

Dumping here in Wauconda!!!!


----------



## littlebass

We just got an inch in about an hour and still flurries.


----------



## Bird21

And it's done!


----------



## road2damascus

Coming down pretty good in Highland Park.


----------



## erkoehler

Time to do work!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Do work? Cheryl Scott is doing the weather. I'm not doing anything but watching her!


----------



## the new boss 92

pat are you going to tune the 012 and exhaust like you were saying


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy poop, in 10 to 15 minutes my gropund just turned white. Wow!


----------



## ERWbuilders

so is it a plowable event??? 2 inches in glenview at all?


----------



## metallihockey88

ERWbuilders;1433268 said:


> so is it a plowable event??? 2 inches in glenview at all?


doubtful. Got a dusting in skokie. Can't imagine they got much more


----------



## ERWbuilders

Sweet...didnt want to drive all the way down there for nothing, We got almost an inch up here this morning


----------



## GMC99

If we would happen to get the snow next friday, does that also mean the temps would be colder than what there saying right now?


----------



## kevlars

Does next Friday mean in 5 days or 12 days?


----------



## dieselss

im thinking this friday


----------



## kevlars

Sweet! Thanks hope it's right.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its for this friday. But it looks like Saturday into Sunday. But im an idiot and have no clue. Not to mention its way to far out to even attempt to predict anything


----------



## ERWbuilders

Your all wrong....Inaccuweather is always right....only slight chance of flurries!!!
:laughing:Weather guessers


----------



## erkoehler

We were able to get a full salt run and some spot plowing.


----------



## Spucel

Hambrick & Co.;1432649 said:


> Thats gross scott. I can't really talk though, had a brand new Mustang went out for my birthday had way to much to drink so my ex wife drove home we pulled into our driveway and I puked all over the dash, floor, ands seat. Took three details to get the smell out.


...Is this the reason shes the ex wife?


----------



## mikeplowman

Dont worry....winter is over with these warm temps!!! we got hosed this year


----------



## NW Snow Removal

the la nina pattern is supposed to bring us several storms from the south that will generate a lot of moisture as there is above average precip headed our way through February and march. hopefully the temperature can drop below freezing too, this is the question. We are seeing projections of below average temp in early march along with above average precip possibilities that will carry through april.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

SullivanSeptic;1433321 said:


> Its for this friday. But it looks like Saturday into Sunday. But im an idiot and have no clue. Not to mention its way to far out to even attempt to predict anything


-Makes statement 
-devalues self and bashes credibility 
-backs away from statement slowly and carefully

LOL

sounds like me sometimes when I open my mouth to the wife.


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1433321 said:


> Its for this friday. But it looks like Saturday into Sunday. But im an idiot and have no clue. Not to mention its way to far out to even attempt to predict anything





NW Snow Removal;1433468 said:


> -Makes statement
> -devalues self and bashes credibility
> -backs away from statement slowly and carefully
> 
> LOL
> 
> sounds like me sometimes when I open my mouth to the wife.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well the local yocals guesser said this morning that a big storm is 8 days out and could according to this knuckle heads be our big so far of this season?????


----------



## SullivanSeptic

NW Snow Removal;1433468 said:


> -Makes statement
> -devalues self and bashes credibility
> -backs away from statement slowly and carefully
> 
> LOL
> 
> sounds like me sometimes when I open my mouth to the wife.


In no way do I give myself any credibility. Lol. I'm just in my own little world over here. So what I am saying is, I am useless when it comes to predicting weather.


----------



## brianbrich1

Bws tue or wed for us local guys since weekend may be a working one..you know the typical, russ, ron, dennis, hopefully ryan n pat...


----------



## clncut

Temps look to be above freezing so far this weekend. Long way out!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We can do weds this week ill get the two fools from indy.


----------



## dieselss

2 fools????? that kinda hurts the feelings sniff sniff,,,,,hillbillys,,hilljacks,,,********---sure


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok the two hilljacks lol.


----------



## ERWbuilders

And no invitation for RJ?....bahahahaha


----------



## R&R Yard Design

He can come to.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

RJ??????? RON JEREMY at BW;s Holy snikies :laughing:


----------



## buildinon

If the live close to Cedartucky they are definetly Hilljacks then...lol...and what us northerners aren't invited anymore? ERW...if we are you wanna link up and ride down together I can drive down since I'm a little far south than you already.


----------



## dieselss

not that close to cedartucky,,,,, more like GARY hahahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hell no you are alll welcome to come down .It's just that we do invite everyone to come to the M&G and evryone says OH YEAH I'll be there what time ? OH YEAH for sure see ya then.Then on the day of it 4 guys out of the 20 plus that were supposed to come


----------



## dieselss

wednesdays is usually our hooters night tho,,,,ayce!!!!!!! i think i can skip it for one night.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So true. Dennis. Ok guys this weds night


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We can do a Hooters then.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1- My dog was sick

2-my truck broke down

3-I forgot what time

4- I thought you said HOOTERS NOT BW"S 

5- I had to go get DD coffee and Munchkins :laughing:

6- My Cell phone Don't have GPS

7-My wife won't let me go cause I got a B-Day Party

8- I got hawk ticket on that day

9- I couldn't get my plow off......

10-I ran out of gas......

11- My wife was makin APPLE PIE for my neighbor and I had to cut the APPLES for her

12- I didn't get my (P) plates on in time...

13- My Kid Sneezed so I had to go to the store for more BOOGIE TISSUES

14- RUSS DIDN'T PICK ME UP IN THE NEW TRUCK..................................LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

During the week will be very hard for me. Been working till 5 or later every day. Than getting up at 430am. Let me know if it happens for sure but I think I will be a no show.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1433679 said:


> wednesdays is usually our hooters night tho,,,,ayce!!!!!!! i think i can skip it for one night.


NO NO NO NO WOULDN'T TO HAVE YOU HILLRODS RUIN OUR CITY GALS :laughing::laughing: JK


----------



## buildinon

Ill try to not wreck this time:crying: and I can send RJ gas money if need bepayup sorry but had to do it:laughingya'll should remeber the refernce even tough that is not a laughing matter the statment is) 
And you guys are close to Gary? What Blackout or Hessville? Then you are defiently HILLJACKS!!! And if mytrucks ever come up missing I know who I'm coing looking for:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

1. my trucks in the shop.
2 i dont own a watch,,,my beta is still flashing 12:00
3.my phone dont have internet
4.i have a diesel not gas,,and have you ever ran outta diesel,,,takes forever to bleed
5.boggie tissues,,,you dont just use tp???
6.my wife got my ba!!s and wont give them back
7. i gotta pick up doggie dodo cause the weathers warm.
8. gotta feed the hogs
9.gotta watch wifetime.
10.wifes brothers sisters cousin-in law is getting outta jail for the 6th time...Party time
hows that lmao


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1433700 said:


> 1. my trucks in the shop.
> 2 i dont own a watch,,,my beta is still flashing 12:00
> 3.my phone dont have internet
> 4.i have a diesel not gas,,and have you ever ran outta diesel,,,takes forever to bleed
> 5.boggie tissues,,,you dont just use tp???
> 6.my wife got my ba!!s and wont give them back
> 7. i gotta pick up doggie dodo cause the weathers warm.
> 8. gotta feed the hogs
> 9.gotta watch wifetime.
> 10.wifes brothers sisters cousin-in law is getting outta jail for the 6th time...Party time
> hows that lmao


NICE................:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1433694 said:


> NO NO NO NO WOULDN'T TO HAVE YOU HILLRODS RUIN OUR CITY GALS :laughing: JK


city girls love country boys,,,theres even songs about it....



buildinon;1433697 said:


> Ill try to not wreck this time and I can send RJ gas money if need bepayup sorry but had to do it(ya'll should remeber the refernce even tough that is not a laughing matter the statment is)
> And you guys are close to Gary? What Blackout or Hessville? Then you are defiently HILLJACKS!!! And if mytrucks ever come up missing I know who I'm coing looking for
> 
> your truck wouldnt be missing,,i'd know exactly where all the pieces are :laughing:
> not in a million years would i ever do anything like that....4months age mine got broken into,,,i know how i felt then...and to read that someone got theres stolen thats around you guys area.... them


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1433664 said:


> If the live close to Cedartucky they are definetly Hilljacks then...lol...and what us northerners aren't invited anymore? ERW...if we are you wanna link up and ride down together I can drive down since I'm a little far south than you already.


After previous events....i think i will drive myself......Just sayin..:laughing::laughing:
I suppose me and the ol lady can come down...i got 2 full tanks of fuel that i didnt use the other night
When..where and what time


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1433684 said:


> 1- My dog was sick
> 
> 2-my truck broke down
> 
> 3-I forgot what time
> 
> 4- I thought you said HOOTERS NOT BW"S
> 
> 5- I had to go get DD coffee and Munchkins :laughing:
> 
> 6- My Cell phone Don't have GPS
> 
> 7-My wife won't let me go cause I got a B-Day Party
> 
> 8- I got hawk ticket on that day
> 
> 9- I couldn't get my plow off......
> 
> 10-I ran out of gas......
> 
> 11- My wife was makin APPLE PIE for my neighbor and I had to cut the APPLES for her
> 
> 12- I didn't get my (P) plates on in time...
> 
> 13- My Kid Sneezed so I had to go to the store for more BOOGIE TISSUES
> 
> 14- RUSS DIDN'T PICK ME UP IN THE NEW TRUCK..................................LOL





dieselss;1433700 said:


> 1. my trucks in the shop.
> 2 i dont own a watch,,,my beta is still flashing 12:00
> 3.my phone dont have internet
> 4.i have a diesel not gas,,and have you ever ran outta diesel,,,takes forever to bleed
> 5.boggie tissues,,,you dont just use tp???
> 6.my wife got my ba!!s and wont give them back
> 7. i gotta pick up doggie dodo cause the weathers warm.
> 8. gotta feed the hogs
> 9.gotta watch wifetime.
> 10.wifes brothers sisters cousin-in law is getting outta jail for the 6th time...Party time
> hows that lmao











I have a spare truck to raffle off...


----------



## dieselss

the one on the right right old????
200.00


----------



## SnowMatt13

Snow Day forecast says major winter storm will miss us to the south late this week. This comming from the same folks that predicted 10-14 inches for us last friday and we got a whopping 4 maybe 5. They posted it on facebook and I made a smart *ss comment and they sent me a link that shows snow ratios to air temp chart.......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK I'll give ya my truck the 750 ron was given me and the 775 ryan was given me and I'll throw in a box of munchkins and a BOX OF DD JOE......SO WHATYA THINK payup:laughing: Oh yah almost forgot ----------to seal the deal some brand new MVP Stickers


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Must be nice to get a new truck.


----------



## erkoehler

Miss to the south, a nice 2-4" storm would be ok.

I really want to snowmobile!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SnowMatt13;1433730 said:


> Snow Day forecast says major winter storm will miss us to the south late this week. This comming from the same folks that predicted 10-14 inches for us last friday and we got a whopping 4 maybe 5. They posted it on facebook and I made a smart *ss comment and they sent me a link that shows snow ratios to air temp chart.......


ok so where is the CHART???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1433730 said:


> Snow Day forecast says major winter storm will miss us to the south late this week. This comming from the same folks that predicted 10-14 inches for us last friday and we got a whopping 4 maybe 5. They posted it on facebook and I made a smart *ss comment and they sent me a link that shows snow ratios to air temp chart.......


there are two systems....i just Improved your changes by 50 percent


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1433734 said:


> Must be nice to get a new truck.


Yah Must be nice to get a new ride...

Thats ok when i get my settlement I"m buyin a F650 with a 12ft fink and a 16ft Ebling :laughing:


----------



## dlcs

SnowMatt13;1433730 said:


> Snow Day forecast says major winter storm will miss us to the south late this week. This comming from the same folks that predicted 10-14 inches for us last friday and we got a whopping 4 maybe 5. They posted it on facebook and I made a smart *ss comment and they sent me a link that shows snow ratios to air temp chart.......


LMAO, that was you giving Snowday a hard time.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Don't go with the f650. Its a dog of a truck. Go with an international if you go that size


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Damn right Dennis


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1433756 said:


> LMAO, that was you giving Snowday a hard time.


We got 10 on the southside....lol Are those , those kids in that video ?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok well look at my new pic what ya think just picked it up.....
really the International over the 650 with a cat motor????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1433744 said:


> Yah Must be nice to get a new ride...
> 
> Thats ok when i get my settlement I"m buyin a F650 with a 12ft fink and a 16ft Ebling :laughing:


Dennis do what I'm doing, run two F250's that will give you a F 500 with 20 foot blades 800 hp 1600 tq


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I did not have my torch with me. I got 4 bolts on the mount and 4 on the airbag mount to cut off tomorrow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1433768 said:


> Dennis do what I'm doing, run two F250's that will give you a F 500 with 20 foot blades 800 hp 1600 tq


SWEET PAT WHICH ONE COMES WITH a VEE


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1433763 said:


> We got 10 on the southside....lol Are those , those kids in that video ?


We got at least 8 inches out of that storm, here in Sterling. What video?

I see NOAA has snow forcasted for Firday and Friday night, is that the possible snowstorm you are talking about or is there another one?

I just saw this but they have it goign south and east of N. IL. http://www.theweathercentre.blogspot.com/


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok new pic for me new International CXT in SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What YA think

But pat i like your way of thinkin PLUS 2 Sets OF HORNS


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1433785 said:


> We got at least 8 inches out of that storm, here in Sterling. What video?
> 
> I see NOAA has snow forcasted for Firday and Friday night, is that the possible snowstorm you are talking about or is there another one?
> 
> I just saw this but they have it goign south and east of N. IL. http://www.theweathercentre.blogspot.com/


Someone post a video last week, I thought it funny

Looks to be 2 waves. One showed up last night with something and a second today

Right now they are both southern storms forecasted to past to our south and east

At this point, that's good for us. These things have usllly track more to the nw


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well pat looks like your almost part of the 2000 club just like push......


----------



## dieselss

You mean us southern folk gunna be at it again.....spit. ill put the fan on so it'll go towards u northern guys. Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1433798 said:


> well pat looks like your almost part of the 2000 club just like push......


Oh crap, how close am I. I can't see from the phone


----------



## buildinon

Well when ya'll figure out a time for Wed night let me know for sure...already told the wife I'm going out to play since she made me paint the bathroom today. Made a deposit in the marrige bank so I get to make a withdrawl now:laughing: And which location for sure. I know some Hooters on Wed night do all you can eat wings or atleast used to (the one in Scherville, Ind did)...

ERW...Let me know though I didn't caude the accident I was hit by a girl playing with a cell phone, not my fault

Has anyone even seen RJ on here anymore or heard from him, kind miss the entertainment...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1433712 said:


> the one on the right right old????
> 200.00


I still miss my old 6.4.....I got to drive it home today, it's all good


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1433795 said:


> Someone post a video last week, I thought it funny
> 
> Looks to be 2 waves. One showed up last night with something and a second today
> 
> Right now they are both southern storms forecasted to past to our south and east
> 
> At this point, that's good for us. These things have usllly track more to the nw


Yes they do come up farther than they think this far out. Lets hope by Thursday or Friday, its not to far north and where in the warm (rain) side.


----------



## dieselss

Yea all the indy ones do it,,,can even smoke inside too


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

buildinon;1433814 said:


> Well when ya'll figure out a time for Wed night let me know for sure...already told the wife I'm going out to play since she made me paint the bathroom today. Made a deposit in the marrige bank so I get to make a withdrawl now:laughing: And which location for sure. I know some Hooters on Wed night do all you can eat wings or atleast used to (the one in Scherville, Ind did)...
> 
> ERW...Let me know though I didn't caude the accident I was hit by a girl playing with a cell phone, not my fault
> 
> Has anyone even seen RJ on here anymore or heard from him, kind miss the entertainment...:laughing::laughing:


He tired to come back but HE GONE!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1433814 said:


> Well when ya'll figure out a time for Wed night let me know for sure...already told the wife I'm going out to play since she made me paint the bathroom today. Made a deposit in the marrige bank so I get to make a withdrawl now:laughing: And which location for sure. I know some Hooters on Wed night do all you can eat wings or atleast used to (the one in Scherville, Ind did)...
> 
> ERW...Let me know though I didn't caude the accident I was hit by a girl playing with a cell phone, not my fault
> 
> Has anyone even seen RJ on here anymore or heard from him, kind miss the entertainment...:laughing::laughing:


I'm sure he'll text me soon about the weather. Can't say I had a problem with him


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1433814 said:


> Well when ya'll figure out a time for Wed night let me know for sure...already told the wife I'm going out to play since she made me paint the bathroom today. Made a deposit in the marrige bank so I get to make a withdrawl now:laughing: And which location for sure. I know some Hooters on Wed night do all you can eat wings or atleast used to (the one in Scherville, Ind did)...
> 
> ERW...Let me know though I didn't caude the accident I was hit by a girl playing with a cell phone, not my fault
> 
> Has anyone even seen RJ on here anymore or heard from him, kind miss the entertainment...:laughing::laughing:


I know it wasnt your fault even though you where the one texting and driving...lol JK yea i will let you know, I will probably drive myself though but if things change i will def let you know, Buff grove would be the ideal park and ride location!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1433824 said:


> I'm sure he'll text me soon about the weather. Can't say I had a problem with him


Can't say you didn't either!:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

He did say some funny things


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I would like to go to a nonsmokeing one with my baby at home.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ron do you have a extra baby seat ? I don't know what to do with the extra space


----------



## buildinon

Olddog who you trying to put in the time out zone? Or is that where the wife is going to put you when you wan tto drive and she tells you no:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:sorry had to do it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1433840 said:


> Ron do you have a extra baby seat ? I don't know what to do with the extra space


Yes I do have an extra seat or two. Although, I think between the two of us, we can fill his truck up with over 300 pounds of dog!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

By the way Pat, 29 more.


----------



## dieselss

Down here its a requirement. Lol. Trying to teach a baby to spit at that age IS kinda hard...so smokings easier. Lmao
Il. Is all nonsmoking, and all noncarry. Here we take pride in our ******** carrying ak47s for squirles


----------



## ERWbuilders

So where the hell am i supposed to go...just drive out to 355 and army trail road and pretend im at BWW or hooters luagh at nothing turn around and come home???


----------



## buildinon

Yes all of ILL is non-smoking but I'm a true ******* spitter myself (inserts foot in mouth with dip) and just b/c we're not supposed to carry doesn't mean some of us don't...lol...especially when plowing in those great areas in the city. There are ways around it that I won't go into on here, but you can legally do it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It sure would be funny as hell to see you do that!


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1433863 said:


> Yes all of ILL is non-smoking but I'm a true ******* spitter myself (inserts foot in mouth with dip) and just b/c we're not supposed to carry doesn't mean some of us don't...lol...especially when plowing in those great areas in the city. There are ways around it that I won't go into on here, but you can legally do it.


yea....give me a call i want to find out....i plow the ghetto of waukegan and if im going to be in cicero.......i might need to carry....prob not as bad as gary IN that place....fcuk that at night time lol


----------



## Spucel

Won't be able to make it Wednesday, I'm at work.


----------



## dieselss

Gary at night,,,,,its an adventure on every corner lol. Alright build,,,spill. I'm sure inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good night all I will update tomorrow night with my $.02


----------



## dieselss

Thx old. Love the updates


----------



## SnowMatt13

I can't find the chart that Snow Day referenced to me. I do remember 3" of water precip at -25 below zero gives you 300 inches of snow......
I don't need a major snowstorm, although a nice repeat blizzard would be good, just more than in inch would be nice....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's what she said Matt. More than 1 inch would be nice! Lol.

I'm with Pat, good night guys. 4am will be here to soon.


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1433878 said:


> Gary at night,,,,,its an adventure on every corner lol. Alright build,,,spill. I'm sure inquiring minds would like to know.


Stories....I used to work for a private ambulance service that covered Gary at night.....oh what fun that was!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

clncut;1433967 said:


> Stories....I used to work for a private ambulance service that covered Gary at night.....oh what fun that was!!


Dude, Last winter when i went somewhere in IN to plow snow when they had the detour for the interstate...oh man i wish i had bullet proof glass...that place isnt a joke


----------



## Spucel

clncut;1433967 said:


> Stories....I used to work for a private ambulance service that covered Gary at night.....oh what fun that was!!


That had to be interesting.


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody watching x games?

Front flip on a snowmobile, AWESOME!


----------



## dieselss

Lol. And that's right down the street from me,,,Yall scaredy cats. Lmao


----------



## dfdsuperduty

I work for lake county indiana sheriff's dept. Gary isn't any worse than the Sunni Triangle or Mogadishu


----------



## clncut

Bodies that looked like Swiss cheese....gang fights.....drug enraged freaks. I actually enjoyed the routine chest pain, not near as messy!


----------



## clncut

dfdsuperduty;1433992 said:


> I work for lake county indiana sheriff's dept. Gary isn't any worse than the Sunni Triangle or Mogadishu


I used to be on Lake Counties S.W.A.T team as a medic back in the day.....good times!


----------



## dieselss

clncut;1433993 said:


> Bodies that looked like Swiss cheese....gang fights.....drug enraged freaks. I actually enjoyed the routine chest pain, not near as messy!


lmfao :laughing: thats funny,,i dont care who you are,,thats funny right there


----------



## dieselss

dfdsuperduty;1433992 said:


> I work for lake county indiana sheriff's dept. Gary isn't any worse than the Sunni Triangle or Mogadishu


you have probally seen my in the summer,,in the south lot riding them motor cyckles


----------



## clncut

Drunks are always the most fun patients......but the ones I love the most are the tattooed hard asses that cry like a ***** when I start an IV on them......Wtf is that?


----------



## dieselss

i can just imagine,,,maaaaaammmmmaaaaaa


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1434006 said:


> i can just imagine,,,maaaaaammmmmaaaaaa


Pretty darn close! I just laugh. Best Gary call I had is when a Guy told me he was hit in the head with a "smoothie" I asked wtf is a smoothie. He replied, the thing u smooth out clothes with. Oh.....you mean an iron!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh I got a few stories from my previous job. But those are for another time or another thread. I'll just say that I was on the good side of a set of handcuffs in my previous job


----------



## Spucel

clncut;1434004 said:


> Drunks are always the most fun patients......but the ones I love the most are the tattooed hard asses that cry like a ***** when I start an IV on them......Wtf is that?


I love when you get 10 of them together and they are strong with their home boys...get one alone and hes a little girl. I love dealing with tool bags!



clncut;1434008 said:


> Pretty darn close! I just laugh. Best Gary call I had is when a Guy told me he was hit in the head with a "smoothie" I asked wtf is a smoothie. He replied, the thing u smooth out clothes with. Oh.....you mean an iron!


Haha smoothie! "Man I fell out"= passed out. I love dealing with the interesting members of society. Still waiting for the gangbanger to come "whack me and rape my wife". I said come on over pal, Ill be waiting at the top of the stairs with a gun and a few clips. And if Im at the firehouse...shes a damn good shot too. He hasnt stopped by yet....:laughing:


----------



## clncut

Spucel;1434018 said:


> I love when you get 10 of them together and they are strong with their home boys...get one alone and hes a little girl. I love dealing with tool bags!
> 
> Haha smoothie! "Man I fell out"= passed out. I love dealing with the interesting members of society. Still waiting for the gangbanger to come "whack me and rape my wife". I said come on over pal, Ill be waiting at the top of the stairs with a gun and a few clips. And if Im at the firehouse...shes a damn good shot too. He hasnt stopped by yet....:laughing:


Ahhh....you have one of those too....mine hasn't shown up at the house either. I also love...."my sugars is low".....diabetics.


----------



## dieselss

i had a few when i towed,,best was hey man my shyt aint saying nothin?????
what? it aint sayin nothin???? what? you know, i put the key in, turn it, it dont say anythin!!!!
oh, you mean it wont start,,yea,,,it aint sayin anythin
i still tell that to this day


----------



## clncut

Or....."please help, I can't breathe". Ma'am, please put out your cigarette so I can help you. Sry, way off topic but funny as hell.


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1434032 said:


> i had a few when i towed,,best was hey man my shyt aint saying nothin?????
> what? it aint sayin nothin???? what? you know, i put the key in, turn it, it dont say anythin!!!!
> oh, you mean it wont start,,yea,,,it aint sayin anythin
> i still tell that to this day


Lol....unbelievable!!


----------



## Spucel

dieselss;1434032 said:


> i had a few when i towed,,best was hey man my shyt aint saying nothin?????
> what? it aint sayin nothin???? what? you know, i put the key in, turn it, it dont say anythin!!!!
> oh, you mean it wont start,,yea,,,it aint sayin anythin
> i still tell that to this day


Top Shelf!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## buildinon

Not spilling the beans on here when we meet up I will then.


----------



## 01PStroke

Just thought I'd let you guys know it was 75 and sunny today in Gilbert, AZ!

Miss that cold.. kinda.


----------



## dieselss

buildinon;1434043 said:


> Not spilling the beans on here when we meet up I will then.


understand,,,dont want the electronic evidence against you Thumbs Up



01PStroke;1434045 said:


> Just thought I'd let you guys know it was 75 and sunny today in Gilbert, AZ!
> 
> Miss that cold.. kinda.


man,,,thats like cold,,,jacket, long underwear, and funny hat cold...burrrrr just thinking about it


----------



## dieselss

clncut;1434034 said:


> Or....."please help, I can't breathe". Ma'am, please put out your cigarette so I can help you. Sry, way off topic but funny as hell.


you mean i cant smoke with this mask on.....i'll wait for help till i finish my virginia slim ultra light....cough..cough..:laughing:



Spucel;1434037 said:


> Top Shelf!:laughing::laughing:


im sure you have better!!!!!!!!


----------



## buildinon

I was a bouncer @ Jim Shooze in "Da Heights" back in the day before 9/11 when I cam home and before I went back to the sandbox...and I used to have to deal with the btothas from Ford Heights...let me tell ya they were a blast...we had one we called Smokey like in the movie Friday, you can just imagine if you ever saw that movie...LMAO!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I don't think this weekend is looking so good anymore.


----------



## dieselss

Isn't it still in the "to early to tell" stage??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, it is. Although yesterday, it looked a lot gooder. Today, not so much!


----------



## dieselss

Eekk. That not so good,,,but kinda, trucks going in this week. So hopefully it'll be done in time when/if it flies


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1434171 said:


> Yes, it is. Although yesterday, it looked a lot gooder. Today, not so much!


Does this really surprise anyone??


----------



## erkoehler

Snowmobile trip, yes!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1434204 said:


> Does this really surprise anyone??


Nope.


erkoehler;1434237 said:


> Snowmobile trip, yes!


I hope all the snow melts up there!


----------



## GMC99

Anybody want to go boating? Down right balmy outside


----------



## road2damascus

I'll bring the wake board and sunblock.


----------



## Spucel

Good morning!


----------



## snowguys

From Tom


though models are taking a wet late week storm system south of the Chicago area-- at least for the moment--we'll be monitoring the "inverted trough" indicated on this panel of the European Center's ensemble model overnight run. This forecast verifies this coming Friday. The Weather Service's GFS ensemble is handling the system in a similar manner. Ensemble forecasts are a blend of a set of forecasts generated by "perturbing" (another way of saying "re-interpreting" the analysis of the atmosphere from available data then re-running the model multiple from these varied initial conditions multiple times and averaging the set of the forecasts which result). The ensemble forecast we've posted here indicates an area of "warm air and moisture advection" into the area. In other words, moisture from what appears to be a "wide-open" Gulf of Mexico is to be streaming into colder air in place in this area Friday, according to this ensemble forecast. Such a set-up isn't yet a guarantee of snow or precip--but it is certainly a feature which warrants monitoring.


----------



## dieselss

Ummmmmm. So someone wanna translate??


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Rain turning in to a mix.


----------



## snowguys

i have no idea when it comes to weather but this is a good site to site back and read what others have to say

http://westernusawx.info/forums/index.php?showtopic=33632&st=20


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1434331 said:


> From Tom
> 
> though models are taking a wet late week storm system south of the Chicago area-- at least for the moment--we'll be monitoring the "inverted trough" indicated on this panel of the European Center's ensemble model overnight run. This forecast verifies this coming Friday. The Weather Service's GFS ensemble is handling the system in a similar manner. Ensemble forecasts are a blend of a set of forecasts generated by "perturbing" (another way of saying "re-interpreting" the analysis of the atmosphere from available data then re-running the model multiple from these varied initial conditions multiple times and averaging the set of the forecasts which result). The ensemble forecast we've posted here indicates an area of "warm air and moisture advection" into the area. In other words, moisture from what appears to be a "wide-open" Gulf of Mexico is to be streaming into colder air in place in this area Friday, according to this ensemble forecast. Such a set-up isn't yet a guarantee of snow or precip--but it is certainly a feature which warrants monitoring.


Sounds good to me this far out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1434336 said:


> Ummmmmm. So someone wanna translate??


Sully is good at explaining the weather


----------



## ERWbuilders

Well since i just got done sun tanning in the back yard....nieghbors where looking at me funny...WHAT THE f***/////////////////


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Rain turning in to a mix.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1434331 said:


> From Tom
> 
> though models are taking a wet late week storm system south of the Chicago area-- at least for the moment--we'll be monitoring the "inverted trough" indicated on this panel of the European Center's ensemble model overnight run. This forecast verifies this coming Friday. The Weather Service's GFS ensemble is handling the system in a similar manner. Ensemble forecasts are a blend of a set of forecasts generated by "perturbing" (another way of saying "re-interpreting" the analysis of the atmosphere from available data then re-running the model multiple from these varied initial conditions multiple times and averaging the set of the forecasts which result). The ensemble forecast we've posted here indicates an area of "warm air and moisture advection" into the area. In other words, moisture from what appears to be a "wide-open" Gulf of Mexico is to be streaming into colder air in place in this area Friday, according to this ensemble forecast. Such a set-up isn't yet a guarantee of snow or precip--but it is certainly a feature which warrants monitoring.





snowguys;1434347 said:


> i have no idea when it comes to weather but this is a good site to site back and read what others have to say
> 
> http://westernusawx.info/forums/index.php?showtopic=33632&st=20


Big B perhaps l can shed some light on this.....

USED THE 00Z/30 DETERMINISTIC ECMWF TO UPDATE THE PRELIMINARY
FRONTS AND PRESSURES FOR DAYS 3 AND 4...THEN SWITCHED TO THE
00Z/30 ECENS MEAN FOR DAYS 5 THROUGH 7. FORECAST CONFIDENCE DROPS
PRECIPITOUSLY AFTER DAY 4...WITH A DIZZYING ARRAY OF MODEL
SOLUTIONS FOR THE FLOW ACROSS CENTRAL NORTH AMERICA AT THAT RANGE.
THE CULPRIT...A FAMILIAR ONE THIS COLD SEASON...IS A PRONOUNCED
SPLIT IN THE JET...WITH THE DOMINANCE OF ONE STREAM VERSUS ANOTHER
RENDERING THE SORTING OF INDIVIDUAL SHORTWAVES AND THEIR POTENTIAL
INTERACTIONS MOOT. ELECTED TO RELY ON THE ECENS MEAN OVER THE
GEFS MEAN FOR THE MOST UNCERTAIN TIME FRAME...WITH A GLIMMER OF
HOPE LYING IN THE CROSS-MODEL SUPPORT WITH THAT MEAN FROM THE
00Z/30 DETERMINISTIC GFS. THE ECMWF LOOKED FINE FOR THE FIRST TWO
DAYS...CLOSELY CORRELATED WITH THE ECENS MEAN.

does that help out?


----------



## ERWbuilders

1olddogtwo;1434372 said:


> Big B perhaps light shed some light on this.....
> 
> USED THE 00Z/30 DETERMINISTIC ECMWF TO UPDATE THE PRELIMINARY
> FRONTS AND PRESSURES FOR DAYS 3 AND 4...THEN SWITCHED TO THE
> 00Z/30 ECENS MEAN FOR DAYS 5 THROUGH 7. FORECAST CONFIDENCE DROPS
> PRECIPITOUSLY AFTER DAY 4...WITH A DIZZYING ARRAY OF MODEL
> SOLUTIONS FOR THE FLOW ACROSS CENTRAL NORTH AMERICA AT THAT RANGE.
> THE CULPRIT...A FAMILIAR ONE THIS COLD SEASON...IS A PRONOUNCED
> SPLIT IN THE JET...WITH THE DOMINANCE OF ONE STREAM VERSUS ANOTHER
> RENDERING THE SORTING OF INDIVIDUAL SHORTWAVES AND THEIR POTENTIAL
> INTERACTIONS MOOT. ELECTED TO RELY ON THE ECENS MEAN OVER THE
> GEFS MEAN FOR THE MOST UNCERTAIN TIME FRAME...WITH A GLIMMER OF
> HOPE LYING IN THE CROSS-MODEL SUPPORT WITH THAT MEAN FROM THE
> 00Z/30 DETERMINISTIC GFS. THE ECMWF LOOKED FINE FOR THE FIRST TWO
> DAYS...CLOSELY CORRELATED WITH THE ECENS MEAN.
> 
> does that help out?


Boss,........i dont read safisturcated werds....Hillbilly please??:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Thanks r......and I'm with ya Eric,,,,hillybilly terms? There wasn't any yalls, yeehaws, alright Yall, ya ain't gunna believe this shyt.


----------



## dieselss

Come on sully,,,need some translation.....in english, or in hillbilly slang


----------



## ERWbuilders

Yea please?? Us aint as egukated as yall would likes to know who go der


----------



## dieselss

Huh?......just spits, shrugs shoulders, grabs crotch, yep, what he said


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1434399 said:


> Huh?......just spits, shrugs shoulders, grabs crotch, yep, what he said


HAHAHA...guess ya aint as south as ya claim to be!:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Nope,,,but still souther than you lol.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dieselss;1434394 said:


> Come on sully,,,need some translation.....in english, or in hillbilly slang


Y'all see, now what this means is...They use big words that no one in their right mind would care to learn. They fill up a whole paragraph with them so that when any type of weather happens, they can say "see, I nailed it on the head" But when I translate it into hillbilly, which I am, it tells me that they have no stinking clue. A computer spit out a bunch of crap and they just wrote down what the computer told them.


----------



## 78Craft

SullivanSeptic;1434409 said:


> Y'all see, now what this means is...They use big words that no one in their right mind would care to learn. They fill up a whole paragraph with them so that when any type of weather happens, they can say "see, I nailed it on the head" But when I translate it into hillbilly, which I am, it tells me that they have no stinking clue. A computer spit out a bunch of crap and they just wrote down what the computer told them.


Thumbs Up :laughing::laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

SullivanSeptic;1434409 said:


> Y'all see, now what this means is...They use big words that no one in their right mind would care to learn. They fill up a whole paragraph with them so that when any type of weather happens, they can say "see, I nailed it on the head" But when I translate it into hillbilly, which I am, it tells me that they have no stinking clue. A computer spit out a bunch of crap and they just wrote down what the computer told them.


LMFAO!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

Thumbs Up:laughing:I vote new funniest post on Plowsite goes to Sulli!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

USED THE 00Z/30 DETERMINISTIC ECMWF TO UPDATE THE PRELIMINARY
FRONTS AND PRESSURES FOR DAYS 3 AND 4...THEN SWITCHED TO THE
00Z/30 ECENS MEAN FOR DAYS 5 THROUGH 7. FORECAST CONFIDENCE DROPS
PRECIPITOUSLY AFTER DAY 4...WITH A DIZZYING ARRAY OF MODEL
SOLUTIONS FOR THE FLOW ACROSS CENTRAL NORTH AMERICA AT THAT RANGE.
THE CULPRIT...A FAMILIAR ONE THIS COLD SEASON...IS A PRONOUNCED
SPLIT IN THE JET...WITH THE DOMINANCE OF ONE STREAM VERSUS ANOTHER
RENDERING THE SORTING OF INDIVIDUAL SHORTWAVES AND THEIR POTENTIAL
INTERACTIONS MOOT. ELECTED TO RELY ON THE ECENS MEAN OVER THE
GEFS MEAN FOR THE MOST UNCERTAIN TIME FRAME...WITH A GLIMMER OF
HOPE LYING IN THE CROSS-MODEL SUPPORT WITH THAT MEAN FROM THE
00Z/30 DETERMINISTIC GFS. THE ECMWF LOOKED FINE FOR THE FIRST TWO
DAYS...CLOSELY CORRELATED WITH THE ECENS MEAN.


SullivanSeptic 
Y'all see, now what this means is...They use big words that no one in their right mind would care to learn. They fill up a whole paragraph with them so that when any type of weather happens, they can say "see, I nailed it on the head" But when I translate it into hillbilly, which I am, it tells me that they have no stinking clue. A computer spit out a bunch of crap and they just wrote down what the computer told them.


----------



## dieselss

That nailed it exactly.....best translation ever....just for that, I think sulli should get the first round on Wednesday. Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I guess I'll let you guys buy me the first round! I'm glad you offered.


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1434423 said:


> That nailed it exactly.....best translation ever....just for that, I think sulli should get the first round on Wednesday. Lol


Cement mixers???Thumbs Up:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erwbuilders;1434432 said:


> cement mixers???thumbs up:laughing:


irish car bombs!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

SullivanSeptic;1434434 said:


> irish car bombs!!!


whoa whoa whoa.......maybe if there was some snow we'd be able to afford that.....lol


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ERWbuilders

Dont tease.......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

How dare you put something like that up without an explaination. Or at least a link, or a date and time frame


----------



## ERWbuilders

I know someone on here wants some remodeling work done...or a custom shelving unit...........i need work check out my link....you dream it i create it


----------



## brianbrich1

Anyone travel to the lake in the hills area from down here. How long does it take I have a townhouse project to bid for one of my management companies


----------



## ERWbuilders

brianbrich1;1434459 said:


> Anyone travel to the lake in the hills area from down here. How long does it take I have a townhouse project to bid for one of my management companies


for snow plowing??? http://findlotsize.com/


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1434459 said:


> Anyone travel to the lake in the hills area from down here. How long does it take I have a townhouse project to bid for one of my management companies


With the new I-355 extension it should cut your time down to about 5 stinking hours! Thats a long haul, especially if your bringing equipment


----------



## brianbrich1

No to do some asphalt work and cracfill,sealcoat the project. 176 units plus conacting drives. They do not have a company up that way they use.. Told it would cost $$$$


----------



## ultimate plow

SullivanSeptic;1434454 said:


> How dare you put something like that up without an explaination. Or at least a link, or a date and time frame


That was pretty mean. That was almost about exactly 1 year ago.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Brian let me know Ill come with you to look at it.


----------



## Rainer

brianbrich1;1434465 said:


> No to do some asphalt work and cracfill,sealcoat the project. 176 units plus conacting drives. They do not have a company up that way they use.. Told it would cost $$$$


Careful, people up here drive like complete clueless morons. Avoid Randall Road during rush hour at all costs.

You're welcome.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ultimate plow;1434472 said:


> That was pretty mean. That was almost about exactly 1 year ago.


I'm just messing around. I figured it was last years blizzard


----------



## brianbrich1

Prob be the end of week. She has to send over some spec info


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Which comp has stuff all the way up there.


----------



## brianbrich1

Cornerstone..


----------



## ERWbuilders

brianbrich1;1434504 said:


> Cornerstone..


I plow for Cornerstone too! prob a different company though different nameThumbs Up


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

ultimate plow;1434447 said:


>


Reliving the Blizzard, are we?!?! Lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pm me some info on them if you could.


----------



## WilliamOak

Rainer;1434477 said:


> Careful, people up here drive like complete clueless morons. Avoid Randall Road during rush hour at all costs.
> 
> You're welcome.


Stay even further away from the rackow construction lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WilliamOak;1434530 said:


> Stay even further away from the rackow construction lol


hey what yawll makin phunny with my cuzin My cuzin kent rackow is a cop


----------



## the new boss 92

I hope that map is true, I'm ready to f shyt up again!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NAW He's just messin wit ya 

He SUlly didnt know there was such a thing as an IRISH HILLBILLY....


----------



## ultimate plow

Dont even look at accu's monthly forcast. All low to mid 40s


----------



## DIRISHMAN

nope you mean inaccurate weather forecast.............there the worst in the business
they predict rain now and then later tell ya 8 inch of snow and cold temps then an hour later say is will now be a WINTERY MIX ......................AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## the new boss 92

^^^^^ this is true


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OH Yah Boss

Just be glad the dont install plows or Work on DEISELS :laughing::laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Oh come on,,,its always fun fixing other ppls fk ups lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1434654 said:


> Oh come on,,,its always fun fixing other ppls fk ups lol


Then We would be workin at CPW.......:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Lmao...... True


----------



## Rainer

WilliamOak;1434530 said:


> Stay even further away from the rackow construction lol


I sit in that crap every day. :realmad:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So what's up with getting together at Buffalo on Wednesday? Still on? Sully and I were thinking we should meet there earlier, instead of later. Say 5pm? Maybe 530? That way we can hang out and still be home at a decent time. What's everybody think of that? I guess I should just ask the ususal 4 or 5!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It's a weekday. Some of us have day jobs to get up for. Not like most of you hooligans!


----------



## dieselss

Hey now,,,it was Hooters on thursday at 7 down here in a-ville


----------



## highhog1

R&R Yard Design;1433641 said:


> Ok the two hilljacks lol.


3 hilljacks!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im thinking we are all hilljacks here!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1434752 said:


> So what's up with getting together at Buffalo on Wednesday? Still on? Sully and I were thinking we should meet there earlier, instead of later. Say 5pm? Maybe 530? That way we can hang out and still be home at a decent time. What's everybody think of that? I guess I should just ask the ususal 4 or 5!





SullivanSeptic;1434763 said:


> It's a weekday. Some of us have day jobs to get up for. Not like most of you hooligans!


sounds good to me


----------



## Bird21

Where at???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

7301 183rd Street
Tinley Park, IL 60477-4502

‎
I 80 and harlem


----------



## brianbrich1

5:00 wed be there..


----------



## brianbrich1

Russ ill get you contact info...


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

brianbrich1;1434459 said:


> Anyone travel to the lake in the hills area from down here. How long does it take I have a townhouse project to bid for one of my management companies


1 hour 15 min, tops unless its rush hour, avoid that.

drove it last monday, make the trip every once and a while. and im 15 min further than LITH


----------



## brianbrich1

Mdwstsnow512;1434872 said:


> 1 hour 15 min, tops unless its rush hour, avoid that.
> 
> drove it last monday, make the trip every once and a while. and im 15 min further than LITH


Thats not to bad of time...


----------



## dieselss

5:00 man them are some early dinner times,,,going for the early bird discount??


----------



## Bird21

That's two time zones and 14 area codes from me. 5:00 is early but I might make a road trip.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nope, going to drink and hang out for a little. 430am comes around real quick!


----------



## erkoehler

Bird, let me know


----------



## Spucel

Pushin 2 Please;1434884 said:


> Nope, going to drink and hang out for a little. 430am comes around real quick!


Whats it like at 430am? Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss

That's like 15 tolls, 25 area codes, another world, and some other language. I feel ya pp used to have a 330 wake up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Spucel;1434899 said:


> Whats it like at 430am? Thumbs Up


Lately it has been warm! When I get up super early for plowing, I don't mind. Its work I hate getting up for!:laughing:


dieselss;1434900 said:


> That's like 15 tolls, 25 area codes, another world, and some other language. I feel ya pp used to have a 330 wake up


330 is real early. I guess after a while you just get use to it. I have been getting up 5 or 10 minutes before the alarm everyday. I will say, I wish I could sleep in on the weekends. Body gets up early everyday now. Even with a hangover, or if I'm still drunk!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1434897 said:


> Bird, let me know


Come on, we all know you won't show. Have to pack for that sledding trip!


----------



## dieselss

Yea you get used to it...but tje going to bed at 800 sucks


----------



## Bird21

The snow will be gone in Wisconsin after tomorrow. Go West with me where the big guys go!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1434940 said:


> Yea you get used to it...but tje going to bed at 800 sucks


Bed at 8pm? I wish. The little don't go down till than. Than its clean up time and everything else I couldn't do. I TRY to be in bed to catch Skilling. TRY!


Bird21;1434945 said:


> The snow will be gone in Wisconsin after tomorrow. Go West with me where the big guys go!!!!


Come on, we know he can't ride with the big boys!


----------



## erkoehler

Never played in the mountains before, its in the 5 year plan.


----------



## WilliamOak

Bird21;1434945 said:


> The snow will be gone in Wisconsin after tomorrow. Go West with me where the big guys go!!!!


If you're goin west pick me up at school, it's on the way


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

There's a first for everything! LOL.....


----------



## Bird21

I have a green light from the Tower to head out, thinking next week. So far just me going to meet up with some friends in Centenial, WY. Still working on my mechanic to come with, he has not gotten clearance from the his tower yet.lol


----------



## GMC99

Any of you guys in the hail damage (siding, roofing) business? Looking for a good hail reporting software...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Fricke possible 51 degrees TOMMOROW>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>WTF


----------



## dlcs

Game on again for big snowstorm over the weekend. Snowday says ts moving north. What's are resident Wx guys think?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hope for it But Wont believe it till it's here.Just the way this season has gone to many Let Downs..


----------



## dlcs

The thing is no other forecaster is even talking about any real activity in the plains or midwest this weekend.


----------



## PremierPlow

www.snow-forecast.com has this weekend's action covering our whole area, but mostly as rain.

http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/usa


----------



## Bird21

I think we just had a Earthquake here in Wauconda or a tree fell on my house !! WTF it's gonna Blizzard now because what else follows a Earthquake???


----------



## Spucel

Anyone feel the unconfirmed earthquake in the Waconda area? Earthquakes are one thing I find very interesting, just west of us is one of the largest fault lines in the world. I wonder what would happen if that ever fired up and gave us a real shake....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

YEP Agreed last week the warm air was supposed to stay more south while the cold was to push more down our end to help produce the white stuff insted of the Drippy stuff


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Spucel;1435121 said:


> Anyone feel the unconfirmed earthquake in the Waconda area? Earthquakes are one thing I find very interesting, just west of us is one of the largest fault lines in the world. I wonder what would happen if that ever fired up and gave us a real shake....


Nope that was just a Back Fire at BYRON NUKE PLAT....


----------



## Spucel

DIRISHMAN;1435131 said:


> Nope that was just a Back Fire at BYRON NUKE PLAT....


haha!


----------



## Mark13

Bird21;1435116 said:


> I think we just had a Earthquake here in Wauconda or a tree fell on my house !! WTF it's gonna Blizzard now because what else follows a Earthquake???





Spucel;1435121 said:


> Anyone feel the unconfirmed earthquake in the Waconda area? Earthquakes are one thing I find very interesting, just west of us is one of the largest fault lines in the world. I wonder what would happen if that ever fired up and gave us a real shake....


My mom's police dispatch for McHenry, said the phones are going crazy.

National Weather Service said it was centered at Lake Shangrila, WI. 2.4 Magnitude.


----------



## dlcs

I felt it in sterling.


----------



## Dissociative

Man beautiful day today to install...got six strobes in a e350 van and 6 in a yota tacoma. 
Got around nine trucks waiting.....I hope I can keep this momentum up!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;1435136 said:


> My mom's police dispatch for McHenry, said the phones are going crazy.
> 
> National Weather Service said it was centered at Lake Shangrila, WI. 2.4 Magnitude.


Time to pull out the SILVER HIGH EXPOSER SUITS..............

I'll Bring our SQUAD UP


----------



## Dissociative




----------



## Builder630

Do you guys take off your tailgate salters? I have a swing away snow ex 1075, kind of a bulky pain to move, but I also don't want it stolen or damaged in a Menards or wal mart lot..... How about bagged salt, do you guys move on and off?


----------



## buildinon

So it is 5pm Wed night then @ Bdub's in Tinley for sure? I will be there for sure, will let ya'll know what time on Wednsday. I already have a "hall pass" for the night:laughingainted the master bath and moved some furniture around for the wife so made my deposit in the marriage bank. Now I can make my withdrawland enjoy a night out.


----------



## PremierPlow

Dissociative;1435157 said:


>


Your neighbors must love you. "George is working on those trucks again... just wait till it get's dark" 

"Why does he need them all on at the same time?" 

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Left the house at 5am in a t-shirt. It's January 31st. It should be in the upper teens to low 20's? WTF?


----------



## dieselss

contomplating taking out the bike,,,,not sure how salt dusted the roads still are tho....cant believe it,,almost feb, and its 40's :realmad:


----------



## Dissociative

My bike is salty from last nice day....I am down for a ride..


----------



## dieselss

I usually don't like to ride till after a good rain,,,but trucks on the shop,,,no other way to work...just have to wash it when I get home


----------



## erkoehler

42 degrees at 8am! Wow, this weather sucks.


----------



## dieselss

Yea. For Feb.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Washing the trucks outside today. Yeaa


----------



## brianbrich1

R&R Yard Design;1435355 said:


> Washing the trucks outside today. Yeaa


I think ill b doing the same


----------



## dieselss

R. You do bikes too? Why bust out my hose when you already git the supplies out. Lmao


----------



## R&R Yard Design

If you want to swing by that's fine.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Builder630;1435166 said:


> Do you guys take off your tailgate salters? I have a swing away snow ex 1075, kind of a bulky pain to move, but I also don't want it stolen or damaged in a Menards or wal mart lot..... How about bagged salt, do you guys move on and off?


I have a western 1000 (similar to the snow ex 1075) with the swing gate. If I know its not going to snow for the rest of the week I'll take it off, clean everything up and leave it off until the next snow. As for salt I normally use it up or take it out if I have extra at the end of the day.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

R&R Yard Design;1435355 said:


> Washing the trucks outside today. Yeaa


I did mine yesterday. It looks so perdy now.


----------



## dieselss

Thx r. But gotta do that work thing all day...


----------



## Deut2210a

*tailgate salter is off*

I have a snowex 575 that comes off easily onto a little cart I made. Today is a good day for fluid film and selling landscaping.


----------



## GMC99

Any updates on fridays system?? Looks like rain! :crying:


----------



## dlcs

dude from snowday.org must be smoking something cause he has northern Illinois in a major snow this weekend. wtf


----------



## GMC99

dlcs;1435459 said:


> dude from snowday.org must be smoking something cause he has northern Illinois in a major snow this weekend. wtf


There rain/snow line is real close... Its suppose to be in the upper 40's again now on friday, just dont see how it could happen...


----------



## dlcs

Yeah I know it would be real close. But no one else is talking about this storm. I asked this guy last nbight on facebook what kind of totals would we be looking at and he said "huge". Unless Pat has something to add, I'm going to say noway. LOL


----------



## dieselss

I agree,,,no way. Fox said 40s and maybe rain


----------



## GMC99

dlcs;1435492 said:


> Yeah I know it would be real close. But no one else is talking about this storm. I asked this guy last nbight on facebook what kind of totals would we be looking at and he said "huge". Unless Pat has something to add, I'm going to say noway. LOL


Only other person mentioning it has been skilling, but hes leaning towards rain as well.... Sucks, just plain SUCKS


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im "guessing" all rain


----------



## SullivanSeptic

And my guess is based off of the same wealth of knowledge the professional forcasters have. NONE!


----------



## dlcs

I just looked and our local tv station WQAD, has us for 60% chance of snow on Sunday. This guy has been talkign about a big one for several days, said the track is changing. LOL http://www.theweathercentre.blogspot.com/


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Come on Sulli.,,,,,, hill billy forcast for us.


----------



## dlcs

Don't you wonder if the person behind some of these internet weather sites are not just 14 year old kids screwing with us?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Id say its my wife behind these forecasts. She knows they drive me nuts and she gets a kick out of it


----------



## dieselss

That's just mean


----------



## snowguys

There still is hope 

If 12z GFS continues the trend...omaha, chicago, cedar rapids, Milwauckee, Madison, Gary, Grand Rapids and Detroit are in for a striple of 6-12+ Looks like LP going from KS-STL-S IL/IN. This is what Tom Skilling was mentioning possiblity of this type of scenerio panning out yesterday morning and he hit pretty hard on it. That not usual of him actually. However still could weaken considerbly as it passes through here but 12z GFS is becoming more organized and believable and ecp stronger out here. I think it will be jucier this time in Lakes/OV.


----------



## dieselss

6-12+ hummmm. Again still not seeing that happening but it would be nice


----------



## ERWbuilders

Which one is it...Lake Shangrila WI or Mchenry IL.......They dont know....im like half mile away from lake shangrila and didnt feel SHEEEIIITTTT. wheres the snow?


----------



## ERWbuilders

Wheres Midwest pond....havnt heard from him in a while......


----------



## GMC99

Did read something about NOAA sending airplanes to get readings on the storm system, which I hear is rare.... Sounds like its going to be a monster of a storm wherever it may hit..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Were still on for tomorrow. Who am I picking up.


----------



## dieselss

What storm they talking bout gmc?? The Friday one? Or another ? I can either meet ya at ur place r or you can swing by my house.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Maury......IS MY MAN WASHING CARS FOR SEX......bahahahahaha oh **** this weather.....


----------



## GMC99

dieselss;1435659 said:


> What storm they talking bout gmc?? The Friday one? Or another ? I can either meet ya at ur place r or you can swing by my house.


Yes the one friday and saturday


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I saw that it will be rain and then a mix. No much going on. Pm me your address.


----------



## Rainer

The closer you are to IA, the better your chance of snow out of this one.


----------



## dlcs

Our local weather guesser just issued this map. This guy is known for being way conservative so I listen when he posts things like this.


----------



## GMC99

dlcs;1435686 said:


> Our local weather guesser just issued this map. This guy is known for being way conservative so I listen when he posts things like this.


If that map holds true, it wouldnt take much of a shift north east to put chicago right in the middle of it...


----------



## ERWbuilders

GMC99;1435690 said:


> If that map holds true, it wouldnt take much of a shift north east to put chicago right in the middle of it...


I got a feeling...that thing is going to explode into a 24+ storm for the chicago area.....Thumbs Up


----------



## ERWbuilders

ERWbuilders;1435691 said:


> I got a feeling...that thing is going to explode into a 24+ storm for the chicago area.....Thumbs Up


a lot of moisture..lets see if the arctic air has enough balls to push it down right over us!


----------



## dlcs

ERWbuilders;1435691 said:


> I got a feeling...that thing is going to explode into a 24+ storm for the chicago area.....Thumbs Up


Seriously i wouldn't be surprised. But then again i wouldn't be surprised if we get nothing. I have alot of faith in the fact of who made that model map though. He rarely puts any ting out this far in advance cause he don't like to be wrong.


----------



## the new boss 92

fingers are crossed!

im lookng for a used v box if anyone sees anything or knows of one pm me a link and price. ill have all cash beginning of next week!


----------



## dlcs

:salute:Thumbs UpI am holding out to see what Pat says.purplebou


----------



## GMC99

dlcs;1435686 said:


> Our local weather guesser just issued this map. This guy is known for being way conservative so I listen when he posts things like this.


Kinda hard to read that map, does he have anything for chicago at this point?


----------



## GMC99

the new boss 92;1435707 said:


> fingers are crossed!
> 
> im lookng for a used v box if anyone sees anything or knows of one pm me a link and price. ill have all cash beginning of next week!


Im seriously considering selling mine if the weather does not improve, going to need the money.... Its a sno way gas vbox, for a short bed... Runs and works perfect, have been using it all year.. Will hold almost a yard with no sides, I put 8 inch sides on it, it will hold about 1.5 yards now..... Will need a paint job at some point, but is not a rot box.. Would be looking to get around $1500 for it, with controls and harness....


----------



## dlcs

No, he normally just forcasts for eastern Iowa and Western Illinois. But if we are getting that much snow, chicago will be getting snow too. I'm surprised his buddy Tom Skilling hasn't put out a map yet, they are really good friends.


----------



## Rainer

Skilling wasn't on @ noon today. He's pretty quiet about this storm, which usually means it's too soon to tell.


----------



## buildinon

The guy I grew up with Izzi from the NWS and his freinds from the NWS were saying last night on FB in a chat I was on with them that this storm is going to be REAL BIG...in DENVER...probally 1-2 feet...but for us that it may be rain at this point due to being to warm. We may get a light mix but not looking good. But it may change but not looking good. I will talk to them agian tonight.


----------



## Bird21

Rain............UGG!!

I am no sold on the rain part yet, need some more time and some more cold.


----------



## gd8boltman

Rain, rain, rain. Changing to a snow mix, but temps too warm at this time.


----------



## buildinon

I did tell them that I respect their opinion but we do have some putry good amature gussers on here ouselves who seem to be purtty accutre themselvesThumbs Up

Just an fyi they don't like or respect accuweather either from what I could gather from them w/o the directly saying it. Every negative comment I made about inaccurate they laughed at and liked and would crack back about them as well:laughing:


----------



## brianbrich1

Angelos had new 2yd on sale for $3000 I believe


----------



## Rainer

At this point it looks like the same story as December: plenty of moisture, not enough cold air. Sloppy wet mess.


----------



## Bird21

Haarp is to blame!


----------



## ERWbuilders

So...i added some more pics to my business facebook....click the link, check em out....let me know if yall want some Custom work done!


----------



## ERWbuilders

I even put up a pic of my goofy ass too haha


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea you are one goofy looking dude.


----------



## ERWbuilders

hahaha yea i know....like the sleevless hoodie? lmao....HATE to see what you look like though...lol


----------



## dieselss

Hummmm. Larry the cable guy take hints from u Eric? Are u the trend setter?


----------



## ERWbuilders

I am....why do you think all the teens back in 03 and 04 started listening to a lot of country around here....because i was one of the only teens driving a 4x4 flyin that sweet dixie flag proudly blairin country....lol so im goin for another trend now lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

My blue baby back in 04...19 yrs old at a bar in fox lake lol


----------



## ERWbuilders




----------



## buildinon

Nice work...I added you on facebook as well. You should make a regular Business page on there besides just as a freinds page so people can search it and like it. Go on there and search Akin Building Contractors, my wife and I just started putting it together as the old one got archived and I lost it with the wonderful world of facebook switching things up.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Thanks for the add on facebook Derek! lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

Yea facebook sucks lol Free advertising though...i should make a page...one of these days ill get around to it


----------



## ERWbuilders

Derek...we should defanatly tackle some custom projects together....i like what i see! Nice work!


----------



## captshawn

ERWbuilders;1435907 said:


> Yea facebook sucks lol Free advertising though...i should make a page...one of these days ill get around to it


It's free and it works for getting your name out these day's. Works for for us a little each year...


----------



## ERWbuilders

yes it does....just not as fast as id like it to spread the name though...but you cant beat free


----------



## ERWbuilders

captshawn;1435913 said:


> It's free and it works for getting your name out these day's. Works for for us a little each year...


It would work a little more if you posted the link to your page in your sig.......payup


----------



## buildinon

Thanks, I try to do what I do. I wish I would of took more pictures over time, and would not of lost some of the ones I did. But hopefully business will start to pick back up. I was doing rather well until the market crashed. Up til then I was flipping houses as well as the remodeling, now its just remodeling as well as the plowing (well when it snows lol). But I am always looking for specialty guys when customers have special requests that are not my area of expertise.


----------



## ERWbuilders

WGN.....showing pictures of last years blizzard.........i hate them right now


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1435927 said:


> Thanks, I try to do what I do. I wish I would of took more pictures over time, and would not of lost some of the ones I did. But hopefully business will start to pick back up. I was doing rather well until the market crashed. Up til then I was flipping houses as well as the remodeling, now its just remodeling as well as the plowing (well when it snows lol). But I am always looking for specialty guys when customers have special requests that are not my area of expertise.


I hear that...that economy crash was bad...and with no snow im in the red and my specialty is the rustic look..i wish i had pictures of the 2x12 rustic flooring job i did....lot of work heating nails and searing them into the wood...chains...i love it though


----------



## SnowMatt13

Starting talk of a winter storm out west in Nebraska, Kansas, etc.....hopefully it tracks right and comes this way. It needs to cool down though and hopefully the storm will bring enough cold air to make snow. I would love to keep our Friday streak going......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So far the temps are supposed to be warm this weekend. Gonna be a long shot


----------



## GMC99

Where's pushin and old dog today?? Been waiting on their update all day!


----------



## SnowMatt13

They are on their way out to Kansas and Nebraska to plow this weekend


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going to be in the 40s on Sat. A long shot in my book.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Their silence speak volumes


----------



## dieselss

that truck aint eric,,to bad it was a 150 and a gasser,,,,but im sure back then money was tight.....but i hate to admit it,,,i like your style.......gulp


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1435971 said:


> that truck aint eric,,to bad it was a 150 and a gasser,,,,but im sure back then money was tight.....but i hate to admit it,,,i like your style.......gulp


hahaha...yea money was tight...it had the straight 6cyl in er though....romped through a hell of a lot of mud holes


----------



## dieselss

nice,,i had a 94 250 5spd 2wd tho,,,awsome truck/engine


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1435983 said:


> nice,,i had a 94 250 5spd 2wd tho,,,awsome truck/engine


yea....2wd...thats a problem with your past status quo..hahaha..i had the 5 speed in that too...awesome truck...i missed it thats why i bought one just like it...only diesel ext cab and f250..now f350!


----------



## ERWbuilders

and my 04...RIP


----------



## dieselss

i like the 04 better


----------



## ERWbuilders

Sorry..let me get back on WINTER WEATHER subjects....hahaha


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1436009 said:


> i like the 04 better


Yea me too....i miss that mother f-er....speaking of which that blizzard pic i just posted..haha my ol lady was on the phone with 95WIIL :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1436010 said:


> Sorry..let me get back on WINTER WEATHER subjects....hahaha


awwwww takes me back to the good o days,,,when there was snow on the ground :laughing: in WINTER


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I would of thought ERIC'S Truck was the one next to the F150 you know the EXPIDITION with like 28 inch DUB edition on some low Pro's and SPINNIES with P Ditty Thumpin on with a strung out on X:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1436020 said:


> awwwww takes me back to the good o days,,,when there was snow on the ground :laughing: in WINTER


yea right....even though it was nice outside...i was too depressed to go out there.....no snow



DIRISHMAN;1436024 said:


> I would of thought ERIC'S Truck was the one next to the F150 you know the EXPIDITION with like 28 inch DUB edition on some low Pro's and SPINNIES with P Ditty Thumpin on with a strung out on X:laughing::laughing:


Dont even get me started Denis....i can see you driving something like that Expy..being from around the tinley area.......:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1436027 said:


> yea right....even though it was nice outside...i was too depressed to go out there.....no snow
> 
> Dont even get me started Denis....i can see you driving something like that Expy..being from around the tinley area.......:laughing:


OOOOOOOHH I KNEW THAT WOULD GET YA GOIN...........AHAHAHHAHAHA GONNA PEE MY PANTS:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

hahaha ur an ass!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

oh ya Eric herd ya needed some more weight in the back of your truck so I'll send ya some more Missippi Star Fish......................:laughing: cause I know ya like that kinda stuff.....:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

I dont want no more of your "black history" month nude pictures......lmfao!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just for that I';ll have Sully bring ya SIX wheeler full of your favorite Star fish........Just like ya say another Star fish on the BARBY........


----------



## dieselss

them star fishies are nice.......
lmow
thats why you gotta big truck right eric??? so you can carry them?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I got some good honeys from lansing I can bring you or do you like cal city.


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1436054 said:


> Just for that I';ll have Sully bring ya SIX wheeler full of your favorite Star fish........Just like ya say another Star fish on the BARBY........


That pic is burned into my head......its freaking me out now lmao


dieselss;1436059 said:


> them star fishies are nice.......
> lmow
> thats why you gotta big truck right eric??? so you can carry them?


SCREW YOU GUYS....IM GOIN HOME......:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1436059 said:


> them star fishies are nice.......
> lmow
> thats why you gotta big truck right eric??? so you can carry them?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I do need some weight I'm the back of the 450.


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R Yard Design;1436063 said:


> I got some good honeys from lansing I can bring you or do you like cal city.


HAHA....anything but the mississippi starfish......... oh lord


----------



## dieselss

i like them cal city ones better,,,,a little more trashy,,,and almost def. hooked or crack or meth....its a fun time Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1436059 said:


> them star fishies are nice.......
> lmow
> thats why you gotta big truck right eric??? so you can carry them?


Hey Diesel ya aughta ask him about pic of the FOURWHEELER FOR SALE:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

R&R Yard Design;1436068 said:


> I do need some weight I'm the back of the 450.


i think he could get one of those little "think" cars and throw it in there for weight??
atleast the pic would be cool :laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1436073 said:


> Hey Diesel ya aughta ask him about pic of the FOURWHEELER FOR SALE:laughing:


hahaha...oh man i almost got my ass whooped over that one....thats a tomorrow story!:yow!:


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1436073 said:


> Hey Diesel ya aughta ask him about pic of the FOURWHEELER FOR SALE:laughing:


ok,,,ill bit,,,,,whats with the 4wheeler for sale????


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1436079 said:


> hahaha...oh man i almost got my ass whooped over that one....thats a tomorrow story!:yow!:


ok,,,deal,,,im guessing its good???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It's a three wheeler for sale. But willing to trade for a four wheeler! I also got the starfish. Im gonna have nightmares now


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Diesels, send Dennis your number. Im sure he will be glad to forward it to you


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey ERIC think I could Post a pic of the Fourwheeler on here or would we get KICKED ?????:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1435958 said:


> Where's pushin and old dog today?? Been waiting on their update all day!


Sorry, been swamped at work. I haven't looked at a thing since this morning but you don't want to hear what I think.


SullivanSeptic;1435968 said:


> Their silence speak volumes


Yes sir.


DIRISHMAN;1436045 said:


> oh ya Eric herd ya needed some more weight in the back of your truck so I'll send ya some more Missippi Star Fish......................:laughing: cause I know ya like that kinda stuff.....:laughing:


My "Mississippi Starfish" got around today. What about the girl with a mouth full? Did she also make it out to the boys?


----------



## ERWbuilders

SullivanSeptic;1436089 said:


> Diesels, send Dennis your number. Im sure he will be glad to forward it to you


DONT do it...youll be scared for life............


----------



## dieselss

oh no,,,i've seen the starfish,,,,,who you thought took the pic????
gotta sell the goods somehow?????


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1436095 said:


> Hey ERIC think I could Post a pic of the Fourwheeler on here or would we get KICKED ?????:laughing:


i was just gunna do it......then thought wait i like this site too much lol...im half way to plowsite addict.....lmfao:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

At the kilt for drinks lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1436086 said:


> It's a three wheeler for sale. But willing to trade for a four wheeler! I also got the starfish. Im gonna have nightmares now





SullivanSeptic;1436089 said:


> Diesels, send Dennis your number. Im sure he will be glad to forward it to you


Now my three wheeler is getting sold off? I know I put it out there for a few of you but not everybody. I might just keep it. I still take it out for a ride once in a while!


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1436098 said:


> oh no,,,i've seen the starfish,,,,,who you thought took the pic????
> gotta sell the goods somehow?????


ahahaha you really are from Gary IN arnt ya.....lmfao
That **** was BRUTAL!!!...its burned in my retnas....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1435968 said:


> Their silence speak volumes


I've been to busy to even care. The other half is driving me back to work to pick up my jeep. 
I had pick up my old truck atthe alarm installer and drop my new one off this afternoon. Been on the run all day at work
Tomorrow night I have to drop the old truck off in peatone assuming my tailgate comes in. Been waiting a month, twice the wrong one. I don't care what comes in now

What little I have looked at doesn't seem good here. Iowa takes a good hit. I'm not throwing in the towel yet


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ERWbuilders;1436097 said:


> DONT do it...youll be scared for life............


You don't like mine and Dennis's "info" texts?


----------



## dieselss

dinner time yall chat at ya later
i'll see if starfishy sister is busy for anther photo op.....i'll txt it eric,,,see if he thinks shes good enough!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Pushin 2 Please;1436106 said:


> Now my three wheeler is getting sold off? I know I put it out there for a few of you but not everybody. I might just keep it. I still take it out for a ride once in a while!


yea dennis was trying to trade me that ****....so i said ok....started texting back..."ill trade ya for my 72 Weid...when i snapped a pic of the ol lady i got her pickin her nose :laughing::laughing: and didnt even know it....it was dark


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1436107 said:


> ahahaha you really are from Gary IN arnt ya.....lmfao
> That **** was BRUTAL!!!...its burned in my retnas....


hey now,,,she brings in the bennys all the time,,,,#1 birdie!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1436098 said:


> oh no,,,i've seen the starfish,,,,,who you thought took the pic????
> gotta sell the goods somehow?????


:laughing::laughing: NICE.........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone see tommy?


----------



## dieselss

Just txted Eric a pick of the guy I hired to do my driveway last storm....maybe Hell pass it along


----------



## SullivanSeptic

He wasn't on at 5. It was Ramsey


----------



## ERWbuilders

lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

YEAH your so right Ryan it was RAMSY.....RAMSY LOUIS SINGIN THE WEATHER BLUES


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1436146 said:


> lmfao!!!!!!


HEY DEISEL HOW'D YA GET A PIC OF ERIC'S NEIGHBOR:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1436149 said:


> HEY DEISEL HOW'D YA GET A PIC OF ERIC'S NEIGHBOR:laughing:


He was lookin in my windows when this caught his eye instead......perv


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1436154 said:


> He was lookin in my windows when this caught his eye instead......perv


:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1436149 said:


> HEY DEISEL HOW'D YA GET A PIC OF ERIC'S NEIGHBOR:laughing:


haha i lied...Jeff is my nieghbor and i took that picture of him and his "plow truck" :laughing::crying::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erwbuilders;1436167 said:


> haha i lied...jeff is my nieghbor and i took that picture of him and his "plow truck" :laughing::crying::laughing:


wow!!!!!! Yah thats ok he's got pic of you... Ridin your three wheeler........ahahahaha


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1436184 said:


> wow!!!!!! Yah thats ok he's got pic of you... Ridin your three wheeler........ahahahaha


Oh boy...lets see the photoshopping hahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

..........................................ok where did everyone go??????????


----------



## dieselss

Beddie by. Lmao


----------



## DIRISHMAN

YEP AND ERIC'S Dreamin or Nightmarin about Star fish or fantisizin about a three wheeler:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Drunk!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1436312 said:


> Drunk!!!!!


Nice ryan gettin primed for tommorow???


----------



## Midwest Pond

Just saw this model for the weekend..... at least a hope.....

Eric will call you in AM


----------



## ERWbuilders

Ok heres the deal....ill come down there for the M&G but....we gotta arrange a "north side" M&G up here and all yall southern boys come get u some....at OLEARYS bar in ringwood with my ol lady workin......and some **** about plowmen amatuer ol'impics...where we do stupid **** and drink and do more stupid **** for stupid prizes but mostly a laugh


----------



## ERWbuilders

Midwest Pond;1436347 said:


> Just saw this model for the weekend..... at least a hope.....
> 
> Eric will call you in AM


Bout time....10 voicemails later and no response on here i was gettin worried bout ya


----------



## Midwest Pond

not easy becoming the best Angry Birds player ever

and I've mastered flying the mini helicopter around the house again....... just waiting for snow


----------



## ERWbuilders

Midwest Pond;1436366 said:


> not easy becoming the best Angry Birds player ever
> 
> and I've mastered flying the mini helicopter around the house again....... just waiting for snow


hahaha you gotta beat my score! unbelievable...makin us worry for angry birds......


----------



## SnowMatt13

I agree with a meet and greet up here....ringwood is fine with me, 10 mins from my house. Plus I would be able to make it on a weeknight. That model run posted a bit ago is perfect.....


----------



## Mark13

SnowMatt13;1435948 said:


> Starting talk of a winter storm out west in Nebraska, Kansas, etc.....hopefully it tracks right and comes this way. It needs to cool down though and hopefully the storm will bring enough cold air to make snow. I would love to keep our Friday streak going......





SnowMatt13;1435964 said:


> They are on their way out to Kansas and Nebraska to plow this weekend


Road trip west to plow? It's a whole lot closer then Alaska!

A M&G up this way sounds like a plan, much closer for me (half hour)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So is it ringwood or Ringworm????


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1436461 said:


> So is it ringwood or Ringworm????


Depends if you show up....hahahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OH I'll show up alright.....you can count on that...all 350lbs off me. I'll be the one wearin the Henchman leather


----------



## buildinon

I see that you guys posted a pic of RJ's new $2k sidewalk machince:laughing: sorry had to do it...

If you guys wanna go to Omaha and plow I have 50% stake in an outfit out there with my cousin so we have work for the weekend if they get hitpayup Only an 8 hour drive, well with you guys maybe 6:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1436549 said:


> I see that you guys posted a pic of RJ's new $2k sidewalk machince:laughing: sorry had to do it...
> 
> If you guys wanna go to Omaha and plow I have 50% stake in an outfit out there with my cousin so we have work for the weekend if they get hitpayup Only an 8 hour drive, well with you guys maybe 6:laughing:


RJ...BAHAHAHAHA.......as for work goes...i think we will get hit good here but is the trip fuel paid for and how much an hour....i can plow an acre an hr just to play safe even though yea im bragging....i can actually plow an acre in half an hr if i really want too


----------



## buildinon

I have only ever had to make the trip out there a few times to help out. It was meant more as sarcasism, but if ever needed trust me I would make the offer on here in a heart beat. I did have to do it two years ago. Last year I had them come here for the blizzard. Christmas 2009 I think it was I sent half of my stuff there for 6 days. That was a nightmare and I had a few buddies go out there as well with equipment. They got hit really hard. We sent trucks and skids out there in a mini convoy. It was good in the end, but a nightmare to get everything there.


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1436562 said:


> I have only ever had to make the trip out there a few times to help out. It was meant more as sarcasism, but if ever needed trust me I would make the offer on here in a heart beat. I did have to do it two years ago. Last year I had them come here for the blizzard. Christmas 2009 I think it was I sent half of my stuff there for 6 days. That was a nightmare and I had a few buddies go out there as well with equipment. They got hit really hard. We sent trucks and skids out there in a mini convoy. It was good in the end, but a nightmare to get everything there.


:crying: shouldnt get peoples hopes up when we aint got no snow.......keep in mind i have a pintle hook so i can easily pull a cat or 2 out that way....i need to make some cashola....im in the red so any help needed with nothing forcasted here keep me in mind!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

ill haul anything out there if need be


----------



## ERWbuilders

r&r yard design;1436568 said:


> ill haul anything out there if need be


yea.....give us work....!!!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

well after the little party tomorrow


----------



## ERWbuilders

I SHALL be there....with my shoveler....advertising and doin my best to get some work lol...plows on or off....mines off 2 hr drive with the plow sucks a lot of fuel


----------



## R&R Yard Design

plows off mine has been off for two weeks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mine is half on and half off


----------



## buildinon

Not even bringing the plow truck, taking the daily driver better on gaspayupand its an hour drive there so makes sense to me.

Eric we know you will be advertising down there and would add that to your route never to far for you:laughing:

Got doctor in the morning then dentist @ 2pm so I should be in a great mood by dinner time. Thanks to the wifes planning, she gave me a pass then planned my day for me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1436612 said:


> Not even bringing the plow truck, taking the daily driver better on gaspayupand its an hour drive there so makes sense to me.
> 
> Eric we know you will be advertising down there and would add that to your route never to far for you:laughing:
> 
> Got doctor in the morning then dentist @ 2pm so I should be in a great mood by dinner time. Thanks to the wifes planning, she gave me a pass then planned my day for me


U may want to try the train

My plan

Leave work early and pick my new truck at the alarm place in Alsip
Drive home, find a ride back to Alsip to pick up the truck there in.
Then drive the old truck to the dealer. Find a ride home to pick up a truck to drive to bw3
Then bump a ride home....
In the am, find a ride back to bw3 to pick up my truck


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

My plan, IF WE GO, is to let Sully drive so I can have a few buckets, to myself and let him take me home nice and early!



Side note, there are a few slick spots out there this morning guys. Beware. I'm SO happy it was dark when I left my house. As I was walking to start my van to let it warm up, all of the sudden my feet where over my head. BAM, fell right on my a$$. So happy Sully wasn't driving by. If he would of saw my big a$$ flying through the air, he would never let me forget!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I thought it was a quake


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, that hurts!:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

How's the poor asphalt look?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Funny you should ask. I have to ask Brian to come out and take a look at it. Don't know if he can just fix it or if it needs to be replaced? If he tells me to replace it, I'm pouring concrete, in case I fall next year!


----------



## brianbrich1

Just remember asphalt is easier to fix when you fall and dent it again..


----------



## dieselss

Man old,,,,all that work for a new truck....almost don't sound worth it... If it'll help ya out,,you can just give it to me..or the old one. Lol...I don't need any of that fancy crap


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey hey Jeff if anyone gets dibs on it one of us guys over here will get it. You can get the rest of the DD coffee cups and wrapers still in the seat.........:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Oh goodie goodie. Just what I've always wanted. Stale old dounuts


----------



## DIRISHMAN

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

GMC99;1435714 said:


> Im seriously considering selling mine if the weather does not improve, going to need the money.... Its a sno way gas vbox, for a short bed... Runs and works perfect, have been using it all year.. Will hold almost a yard with no sides, I put 8 inch sides on it, it will hold about 1.5 yards now..... Will need a paint job at some point, but is not a rot box.. Would be looking to get around $1500 for it, with controls and harness....


if it was electric i would have been all over it! i just dont want to deal with the gas part of it. if you know of an electric one ill take that for around the listed price!

also a 9'2 boss v in decent shape im looking for. what ever one pops up weather it be a new plow or salter either way ill have both by april and be out fitting my old stuff on another rig!


----------



## Bird21

Hey sully who has the cheapest 500 gallon concrete tank.
The county wants me to install one for my floor drain outta my shop.
I am in Wauconda so mabey your suppliers have a branch up here.


----------



## erkoehler

Bird21;1436796 said:


> Hey sully who has the cheapest 500 gallon concrete tank.
> The county wants me to install one for my floor drain outta my shop.
> I am in Wauconda so mabey your suppliers have a branch up here.


We have that at the shop, and it is a PITA!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bird21;1436796 said:


> Hey sully who has the cheapest 500 gallon concrete tank.
> The county wants me to install one for my floor drain outta my shop.
> I am in Wauconda so mabey your suppliers have a branch up here.


You sure a 500 gal tank is the size they want? Usually 1000 is smallest by code. Either way, try Hinkle concrete. My supplier is down here and would charge you for the delivery. But Hinkley prices should be fair


----------



## SullivanSeptic

All commercial buildings with floor drains are supposed to have them if they are not on sewer. I pump them out all the time. Gets expensive for some people that use floor drains alot


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1436591 said:


> mine is half on and half off


Is that because your lazy....or the plow is just broke:laughing:


buildinon;1436612 said:


> Not even bringing the plow truck, taking the daily driver better on gaspayupand its an hour drive there so makes sense to me.
> 
> Eric we know you will be advertising down there and would add that to your route never to far for you:laughing:
> 
> :


Your right....pretty soon ERW Builders will be all over runnin ****! hahapayup


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1436881 said:


> All commercial buildings with floor drains are supposed to have them if they are not on sewer. I pump them out all the time. Gets expensive for some people that use floor drains alot


Oh yes it does.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Who pumps yours?


----------



## dlcs

local wx guy says 1.75 inches of rain for this weekend. WTF Why can't this be snow?


----------



## GMC99

At what point do you say FUC* IT, and throw in the towel?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1436706 said:


> Man old,,,,all that work for a new truck....almost don't sound worth it... If it'll help ya out,,you can just give it to me..or the old one. Lol...I don't need any of that fancy crap











two tailgates show today, one is the step gate with out the step and the other is a regular one...I go crazy ( not that i care anymore) and they give me back half my money....

She gets dropped off tonight, I trying to make it.......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Keep it up Eric Ill have Terra do a tap dance on your head........l
mao


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pat not sure if you noticed but your tail gate is a different color. Just sayin.


----------



## dieselss

If that's a white one ill take it. Buy it from u them. I need one


----------



## dieselss

Lemmie know price if u cam old. Thanks


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1436973 said:


> Keep it up Eric Ill have Terra do a tap dance on your head........l
> mao


Wellllll. She already does that....hahaha....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1436991 said:


> Pat not sure if you noticed but your tail gate is a different color. Just sayin.


it's the LA police truck



dieselss;1437030 said:


> If that's a white one ill take it. Buy it from u them. I need one


the truck and gate are trade in already.


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Saw to late old...but thought is try anyway


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1437068 said:


> it's the LA police truck
> 
> I like it!!!!
> 
> I have been kicking around the idear of getting a new truck but after reading all of the post about how much fun you're having I'll wait til spring I think.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Are you guys still meeting tonight? If so is it at the BWW's in Tinley off Harlem? Also what time. Not a 100% sure that I can come yet I still have to ask my mom if its ok.


----------



## brianbrich1

Hambrick & Co.;1437128 said:


> Are you guys still meeting tonight? If so is it at the BWW's in Tinley off Harlem? Also what time. Not a 100% sure that I can come yet I still have to ask my mom if its ok.


Yes.. I believe we r shooting for 5:00 -5:30.. I will b there by 5:15


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ok thanks Brian


----------



## road2damascus

Chicago having its warmest winter in 80 years
January 31, 2012 11:24 PM
By Meteorologist Paul Dailey

Meteorological winter is two-thirds over in Chicago, and at this point the winter of 2011-12 stands as the warmest since 1931-32 and the ninth warmest overall dating back to 1871. January ended with overall temperatures averaging 6 degrees above normal as a cool front approached from the west Tuesday afternoon. Southwesterly winds gusting to 30 mph pushed the official high at O'Hare International Airport to 57 degrees, tying Dec. 15 for the highest reading since the Dec. 1 start of meteorological winter. Midway Airport and Northerly Island both recorded highs of 58, and the mildest area reading was 61 degrees at Pontiac.

Storm brewing
While Chicago weather continues to be relatively mild, a major winter storm is brewing in the central Plains. Intensifying low pressure in Kansas will slam moisture-laden air from the Gulf of Mexico against the foothills of western Kansas and Nebraska and the foothills and mountains of eastern Colorado, dumping a foot or more of snow. Blinding snow driven by strong east to northeast winds will likely create blizzard conditions in that area later Thursday into Friday.
Current computer models have the center of that storm moving east up the Ohio River Valley. Under that scenario, Chicago will rest on the northern edge of the storm and receive a light rain-snow mix over the weekend. Any jog in the storm track could impact the amount and type of precipitation that falls across the area. It's a development worth monitoring in coming days. Stay tuned.


----------



## buildinon

Leaving Buffalo Grove now...Ill be there by 530 or 600...be wearing a red Nebraska football sweatshirt so somebody wave me down when you see me or call my phone at the number listed under my name here 708-373-0557 and let me know where you are at in there...Derek


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Don't think Sully or I will be there today guys. I'm still gonna try but it is not looking good. Sorry.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Relax boys. I'll be there.


----------



## brianbrich1

Mmmmmm wings


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Where ya guys sitting at.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

By the dart game.


----------



## Midwest Pond

instead of drinking "one more" tonight

make a donation to my well project....... thanks guys....

http://bit.ly/rWuqiZ

wish I was there having one..... too far of a drive home though

.


----------



## dlcs

do you guys think with all this fog tonight that the parking lots will be slick in the morning. Temps are already down to 28 degrees.


----------



## erkoehler

I'm at 36 still


----------



## dlcs

I'm two hours to the west of you. Almost shocking walking outside now, used to the temps being warm...lol.


----------



## erkoehler

47 tomorrow, no way I could get away with salting.


----------



## dlcs

I got commercial sites that open up at 4 and 5 am. I really don't want to salt anything as the saltspreader is not even on the truck anymore.lol. Most of my lots I couldn't get away with it, just those early openers.


----------



## GMC99

Are these guys smoking something? There saying snow here, but everyone else is saying rain and warm temps???? WTF is the deal?


----------



## Rainer

3 different models now in agreement: NE/IA get hammered, snow barely makes the collar counties. Someone would be lucky to get 2" outta this one. I80 corridor most likely, but not very far east.

Still 2 more model runs to look at, but it would be a big surprise to see anything but the slightest of shifts at this point.


----------



## dlcs

Looks like we are back in the game. Local Wx guy says several inches possible for us again.


----------



## Rainer

dlcs;1437566 said:


> Looks like we are back in the game. Local Wx guy says several inches possible for us again.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just wanna say thanks to all who come up and down for the M&G at BW's Tonight nice meetin all of you 
the 4 regulars and 5 others who made it

we will meet again soonThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

All who attened Tonight BW's M&G

Pat -aka Olddogg

Ron- pushin to please

Russ - R&R

Eric -ERW builders + Cody 

Brian - BrianRich

Dennis -Dirishman

Derek - Buildinon

Mike -Mike hambrick

Thanks Guys Once Again it was awsome


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I was never there.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh ya we went after you help me move my equipmet again thanks Russ for all of your help .couldnt have done it with out the big rig


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

i was not.


----------



## buildinon

Good to finally put faces w/ namesThumbs Up Now if we could get some wind sheild time it would be a complete week. Next time we need to do a Tilted Kilt if people won't get in trouble


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1437600 said:


> All who attened Tonight BW's M&G
> 
> Pat -aka Olddogg
> 
> Ron- pushin to please
> 
> Russ - R&R
> 
> Eric -ERW builders + Cody
> 
> Brian - BrianRich
> 
> Dennis -Dirishman
> 
> Derek - Buildinon
> 
> Mike -Mike hambrick
> 
> Thanks Guys Once Again it was awsome


Yea BUDDIE!Thumbs Up
Me and Cody had a lot of fun with all yall up there! heres where i give **** ...Jeff....bahahaha
trying to tell me my batteries are wired in a series instead of parallel lol...and then tells me hes from highland IN when hes a bleached ***** from gary IN lmfao!:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

I hope everyone made it home safe....There was a LOOOTTTTTT of cops out!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy foggy out this morning!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1437600 said:


> All who attened Tonight BW's M&G
> 
> Pat -aka Olddogg
> 
> Ron- pushin to please
> 
> Russ - R&R
> 
> Eric -ERW builders + Cody
> 
> Brian - BrianRich
> 
> Dennis -Dirishman
> 
> Derek - Buildinon
> 
> Mike -Mike hambrick
> 
> Thanks Guys Once Again it was awsome


Wow I just woke up and had a bad dream..... We had a snowless winter

DieselSS was there too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1437566 said:


> Looks like we are back in the game. Local Wx guy says several inches possible for us again.


I haven't care to look....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1437566 said:


> Looks like we are back in the game. Local Wx guy says several inches possible for us again.


Possible? I'd say VERY doubtful.


1olddogtwo;1437705 said:


> I haven't care to look....


Don't. Not much to look at.


----------



## Rainer

Fog is pretty bad up this way this morning.

And if we get anything this weekend, it's gonna be rain. Models have pulled way back, some showing only NE with snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yup. I have been saying that all week. It just wasn't in our favor with this storm. Lets just hope it cools off the middle to end of next week like the models are showing. That is also a week away, so it may change like it has been all season long!


----------



## dieselss

a week a way,,,yea itll be rain,,
and yep i was there,,,,nice to face to names....


----------



## erkoehler

What's up with the ground hog?


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1437817 said:


> What's up with the ground hog?


didn't see his shadow. More of this "winter" it looks like lol


----------



## Bird21

The Ground Hog says 6 more weeks of summer!


----------



## dieselss

Start stocking up on the suntan lotion. I thought I heard theres a sale on this seasons new swim suits...got star fish print. Lmao


----------



## R&R Yard Design

6 weeks of winter


----------



## road2damascus

R&R Yard Design;1437840 said:


> 6 weeks of winter


So when is the first day of this "6 week" winter?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1437840 said:


> 6 weeks of winter


Still waiting for the 1st 6 weeks


----------



## the new boss 92

i thought it was summer already and we wee coming up to winter!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Ground hawg said yall are HIGH....6-10 INCHES this weekend!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Our the one thats high. Were hitting alll rain on the weekend.


----------



## dieselss

6-10 of what? I know he some talking snow for us? Must be in Alaska somewhere


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R Yard Design;1437881 said:


> Our the one thats high. Were hitting alll rain on the weekend.





dieselss;1437882 said:


> 6-10 of what? I know he some talking snow for us? Must be in Alaska somewhere


....i still have a little hope.......:crying::crying:


----------



## dieselss

Lol. I know wouldn't it be nice


----------



## ERWbuilders

Can anyone give me some feedback on Getjobber.com....i now there a sponsor on here and i was curious as in to whether or not they would attempt to steal or farm my clients out to other people.....I think its a good investment to make on this program but would like some feedback


----------



## Bird21

Looking for salter sub plow sub 90 and Harlem area


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I t must be an ANTIOCH thing of 6-10 .what he means is for every 6 Hillrods up there.There is 10 Starfish and a roll of Duct Tape :laughing:

Deffinatley Not Snow 

Think Eric Pourin Tide powder all over his yard and then measurin it sayin 6-10


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1437950 said:


> I t must be an ANTIOCH thing of 6-10 .what he means is for every 6 Hillrods up there.There is 10 Starfish and a roll of Duct Tape :laughing:
> 
> Deffinatley Not Snow
> 
> Think Eric Pourin Tide powder all over his yard and then measurin it sayin 6-10


hahaha...yea must be an antioch thing..i feel normal after commin down south now lol...


----------



## dieselss

Wow Dennis ur alive. Was wondering if you survived the night.


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1437963 said:


> Wow Dennis ur alive. Was wondering if you survived the night.


Was wondering the same thing...hes on here 24/7...was MIA this morning:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Yep. Maybe he went back for that waitress??? The one with the glasses?? Hottie


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1437970 said:


> Yep. Maybe he went back for that waitress??? The one with the glasses?? Hottie


haha he was all over that!....That duck tape is holdin up to its 200mph abilities!!! lol:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

Jeff....my ol ladys got a surprise for ya at the M&G up here lol


----------



## dieselss

That's funny,,I don't care who ya r


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nope all is OK was just up to late sleep walkin or should i say sleep Drivin

Funny thig found my self at 2am in my truck for what reason???? Not sure but I think i drove over the Dark Side, Because when I woke up there weird markings on my plow with Duct Tape.....HHMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!! :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Gotta hold that polly together...


----------



## dlcs

Suppose to be 48 today, still 30 degrees. Think we will make it? LOL


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1437977 said:


> Gotta hold that polly together...


hahaha Atleast he aint holdin the plow MOUNT together....Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. Gotta point there Eric but you can bolt/weld your mount...what ya do with a polly? 200mph tape.


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1437985 said:


> Lmao. Gotta point there Eric but you can bolt/weld your mount...what ya do with a polly? 200mph tape.


Im tellin ya...thats the best tape ever! :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Your welcome. Gotta help a fellow ******* out


----------



## snowguys

bird i sent you a pm


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1437992 said:


> Your welcome. Gotta help a fellow ******* out


I do thank you! i need it to duck tape a water heater vent pipe in the basement thats well...about an inch too short and possibly filling the house with CO2.....dont have no detectors so couldnt tell ya haha


----------



## dieselss

Really,,,,just thought you'd heat up the water by using your trucks exhaust? Bahaaaaaaa


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438008 said:


> Really,,,,just thought you'd heat up the water by using your trucks exhaust? Bahaaaaaaa


actually i was thinkin of just putting a burn barrel down there with a water tank on top...might get a little smokey but hey....hot water and heat at the same time!


----------



## dieselss

Yea. Just open a window,,,,you'll be fine . If California deals with smog,,,why can't you right?


----------



## ERWbuilders

hahaha right...


----------



## snowguys

Just trying to help a family out


----------



## ERWbuilders

Tis quiet round here today........


----------



## brianbrich1

just like summertime around here...a page a week in the summer if lucky


----------



## dieselss

I haven't really noticed. Yawn..... Busy at work. Yawn..... Breaking in a new chair....yawn...... Oh well time to go home ...... Time for beer 30


----------



## Spucel

Pushin....Hambrick & I just saw you on 355. Nice truck!


----------



## buildinon

Winter Storm Watch


Tonight: A 20 percent chance of showers after midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 38. East southeast wind between 7 and 13 mph. 

Friday: Rain. High near 45. Breezy, with a east wind between 13 and 23 mph, with gusts as high as 32 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New rainfall amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch possible. 

Friday Night: Rain and snow, becoming all snow after midnight. Areas of blowing snow after midnight. Low around 30. Windy, with a east northeast wind between 21 and 25 mph, with gusts as high as 34 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 

Saturday: Snow and areas of blowing snow. High near 35. Breezy, with a northeast wind between 17 and 21 mph, with gusts as high as 29 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 

Saturday Night: A 40 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 24. North northeast wind between 9 and 16 mph, with gusts as high as 24 mph. 

Sunday: A 20 percent chance of snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 33.


----------



## buildinon

Just thought I would tease ya'll all that is for Omaha this weekend. My cousin sent it over to tease me


----------



## dieselss

what you should do to the new truck pat.


----------



## dieselss

also what was in the mag this moth as well....thought it was fitting,,with your screen name and all lol


----------



## GMC99

Is there light at the end of the tunnel yet?


----------



## dieselss

GMC99;1438180 said:


> Is there light at the end of the tunnel yet?


always is,,,when the sun comes up in the morning :laughing:

sorry,,had to


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Jeff 

I thought Eric was usein the Burn Bucket down in the basement to heat the house and Run the Still as well as use the STILL for the HOT water in the house????? Then the Roll of New Duct tape you gave was for him to hold up the Water Line:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1438187 said:


> always is,,,when the sun comes up in the morning :laughing:
> 
> sorry,,had to


OR WHEN THE TRAIN IS A COMIN.......:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

no,,the burn bucket was to heat the water to clean the parts!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1438197 said:


> no,,the burn bucket was to heat the water to clean the parts!!!!!!:laughing:


Right at the PARTS CLEANER was Distilled for the Moonshine and the Duct Tape was used to Seal and Lable the Jar


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1438191 said:


> Hey Jeff
> 
> I thought Eric was usein the Burn Bucket down in the basement to heat the house and Run the Still as well as use the STILL for the HOT water in the house????? Then the Roll of New Duct tape you gave was for him to hold up the Water Line:laughing:





dieselss;1438197 said:


> no,,the burn bucket was to heat the water to clean the parts!!!!!!:laughing:





DIRISHMAN;1438200 said:


> Right at the PARTS CLEANER was Distilled for the Moonshine and the Duct Tape was used to Seal and Lable the Jar


i used the duck tape for everything....i used the burn barrel duck taped to the floor to heat the house, the water heater duck taped to the burn barrel the distillery duck taped to the burn barrel..all the water lines and distiller lines are duck taped in place...one ran to the parts washer which gets drank after i wash the parts...being held in place by duck tape...and then since its 200mph duck tape i started the fire in the barrel with it:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

and to top it all off....i duck taped the sewer lines from the toilet into the burn barrel so im GREEN...all joints held in place by duck tape

200mile per hour duck tape...i put that shyt on EVERYTHING!


----------



## ERWbuilders

I was even railin the ol lady and duck taped her mouth shut bahahaha


----------



## ERWbuilders

ERWbuilders;1438215 said:


> I was even railin the ol lady and duck taped her mouth shut bahahaha


Then for that added tightness finish.....YUP you guessed it...200mph duck tapeThumbs Up


----------



## captshawn

ERW is on Fire..........


----------



## Lunarlandscape

Erw. 

Decaf...


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hey...its not very often i get on a roll..so i take it when i can....with duck tape! haha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Lunarlandscape;1438224 said:


> Erw.
> 
> Decaf...


SSSHHHHHHHHHHH .he was lickin the glue off the Duct tape and Rollin the rest up for Smokin Bein he didnt want any of those Camels Jeff had last Night:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

decaf,,,he!! he needs #2 diesel,,,, #1's got him a little to wound up.
:laughing:  :salute:


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1438230 said:


> SSSHHHHHHHHHHH .he was lickin the glue off the Duct tape and Rollin the rest up for Smokin Bein he didnt want any of those Camels Jeff had last Night:laughing:


haha shhhhhhh your not supposed to tell...howd you know n e way...u spyin on me?


----------



## dieselss

duct tape,,,1001 uses and still counting bahhhahhhhahabahaaa


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438235 said:


> decaf,,,he!! he needs #2 diesel,,,, #1's got him a little to wound up.
> :laughing:  :salute:


Kerosene!......btw did you try that 50 50 mix in the snowblower???


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1438236 said:


> haha shhhhhhh your not supposed to tell...howd you know n e way...u spyin on me?


yea,,,i told him the window to look in to see your 3wheeler,,,and the room full of starfish
:laughing::crying:


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438237 said:


> duct tape,,,1001 uses and still counting bahhhahhhhahabahaaa


im at about 1152 uses...
1 hold plow mold board on
2 keep ol ladys mouth closed
3 keep ol ladys hand in my pants
4.....hahaha


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438242 said:


> yea,,,i told him the window to look in to see your 3wheeler,,,and the room full of starfish
> :laughing::crying:


hahaha you dick


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1438238 said:


> Kerosene!......btw did you try that 50 50 mix in the snowblower???


no,,not yet,,i said earlyer i was working on a new chair at work,,,ya know brand new,,,gotta get the right a** grove going from brand new before anyone else sits in it and f***s it up


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438247 said:


> no,,not yet,,i said earlyer i was working on a new chair at work,,,ya know brand new,,,gotta get the right a** grove going from brand new before anyone else sits in it and f***s it up


aahhhh...thats the most important part of the job!


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1438243 said:


> im at about 1152 uses...
> 1 hold plow mold board on
> 2 keep ol ladys mouth closed
> 3 keep ol ladys hand in my pants
> 4.....hahaha


#3.....ummmmmmmm what if shes gotta sneeze,,,that "rip" sound ain gunna feel real good!!!!!

what about
#5 keeps the floorboads together??


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1438236 said:


> haha shhhhhhh your not supposed to tell...howd you know n e way...u spyin on me?


yea dennis musta had better camo then i did if you didnt see him last night :laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438252 said:


> #3.....ummmmmmmm what if shes gotta sneeze,,,that "rip" sound ain gunna feel real good!!!!!
> 
> what about
> #5 keeps the floorboads together??


haha its been workin good so far


dieselss;1438253 said:


> yea dennis musta had better camo then i did if you didnt see him last night :laughing:


yea Dennis is pretty good at hiding...he was blending in with all them servers last night pretty good with all that makeup on


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438252 said:


> #3.....ummmmmmmm what if shes gotta sneeze,,,that "rip" sound ain gunna feel real good!!!!!


Its 200 mph.....that **** aint gunna rip off haha


----------



## dieselss

i wouldnt wanna take that chance,,,,when ya aint workin with much,,,you wanna keep what ya got!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yea Your right I was going to show Our waitress Emma How to Plow on My truck


----------



## ERWbuilders

:laughing::laughing:


DIRISHMAN;1438270 said:


> Yea Your right I was going to show Our waitress Emma How to Plow on My truck


----------



## ERWbuilders

Dennis...my new idol...check out my sig hahaha


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1438270 said:


> Yea Your right I was going to show Our waitress Emma How to Plow on My truck


funny,,,seemed to me like she was a diesel type gal???? a lemmie show YOU how I shift gears type gal???? and maybe even an extend cab liking gal????

maybe i got a different vibe then you did dennis......eric what you think???


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438280 said:


> funny,,,seemed to me like she was a diesel type gal???? a lemmie show YOU how I shift gears type gal???? and maybe even an extend cab liking gal????
> 
> maybe i got a different vibe then you did dennis......eric what you think???


Yea..too bad my shovel guy got her number hahahahawesport


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So how'd think she would look with that Code 3 Mini strapped to her???? gettin all ????


----------



## ERWbuilders

Thumbs Up:yow!:


DIRISHMAN;1438282 said:


> So how'd think she would look with that Code 3 Mini strapped to her???? gettin all ????


----------



## dieselss

covers to much,,,,,,needs my light poles lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

But you know you might be right i did notice the Duct Tape coverin the Hole in her Uniform:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

LIGHT "POLES" :laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438288 said:


> LIGHT "POLES" :laughing:


:laughing::laughing: i think thats some of the most hillbillie crap i ever dun sawed


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OH Come on we know those are the Magnetic ones for the cab and Like normal you gotta use and Extensions.............:laughing:

But whatwe really wanna know is are wired in SERIES OR NOT:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snowguys;1438022 said:


> Just trying to help a family out


I will keep my eyes open. Good luck. I would not be myself if my pup went missing.


Spucel;1438093 said:


> Pushin....Hambrick & I just saw you on 355. Nice truck!


Sorry, I didn't see you. What were you driving? Sorry if I was going to slow and you had to pass. I had the cruise set at 58 MPH!


GMC99;1438180 said:


> Is there light at the end of the tunnel yet?


Nope. Sorry!


ERWbuilders;1438291 said:


> :laughing::laughing: i think thats some of the most hillbillie crap i ever dun sawed


x2.....!


----------



## ERWbuilders

All this crap on the news about white cops shooting black people....and that white cops should be more whatever that broad said about "there" community....well if they want to be seperated then why do they want equallity?....im a little ****fused on this deal....then jesse crackson steps in to blahblahblah his garbage....


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1438292 said:


> OH Come on we know those are the Magnetic ones for the cab and Like normal you gotta use and Extensions.............:laughing:
> thats what viagra does,,,EXTENDS things
> 
> But whatwe really wanna know is are wired in SERIES OR NOT:laughing:


oh you jacka** :laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

dirishman;1438292 said:


> oh come on we know those are the magnetic ones for the cab and like normal you gotta use and extensions.............:laughing:
> 
> But whatwe really wanna know is are wired in series or not:laughing:


lmfao!!!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Pushin 2 Please;1438294 said:


> I will keep my eyes open. Good luck. I would not be myself if my pup went missing.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't see you. What were you driving? Sorry if I was going to slow and you had to pass. I had the cruise set at 58 MPH!
> 
> Nope. Sorry!
> 
> x2.....!


OH we see Mr. lights showoff wants to add his 2 cents in now haha


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1438291 said:


> :laughing::laughing: i think thats some of the most hillbillie crap i ever dun sawed


oh come on,,your just jealous you didnt done tink of it first Thumbs Up


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438299 said:


> oh come on,,your just jealous you didnt done tink of it first Thumbs Up


not on poles haha i had 2 oval lights that looked like tits on the top of my truck with one of them round strobes in the center once


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ERWbuilders;1438298 said:


> OH we see Mr. lights showoff wants to add his 2 cents in now haha


Mr. Lights? Thank you. I wish I was in my GMC. It puts my Ford to shame with the amount of LEDs and strobes!:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1438298 said:


> OH we see Mr. lights showoff wants to add his 2 cents in now haha


sorry did you say something,,i still have this ringing in my ears from last night,,,,,and i did have a nightmare about a train that kept following me,,,,,strange!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438303 said:


> sorry did you say something,,i still have this ringing in my ears from last night,,,,,and i did have a nightmare about a train that kept following me,,,,,strange!!!!!!!!!


haha i forgot about them horns......i need some of them


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1438300 said:


> not on poles haha i had 2 oval lights that looked like tits on the top of my truck with one of them round strobes in the center once


i would not have figured you would have done anything like that,,,did they have little red bulbs in the tops????:whistling:


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438309 said:


> i would not have figured you would have done anything like that,,,did they have little red bulbs in the tops????:whistling:


hahaha i was thinkin about that....pumpkin:


----------



## ERWbuilders

Jeffs pick up linepumpkin::laughing:


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1438314 said:


> Jeffs pick up linepumpkin::laughing:


no,,not down here remeber more like
hey,,i got government assistance,,,how you doin???
hey,,you like my grill 
hey you wanna see my spdition with the 32's and them spinners,,thumpen to p-diddy.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

She like the four door guys with a baby seat in the back. Lol.


----------



## dieselss

R&R Yard Design;1438317 said:


> She like the four door guys with a baby seat in the back. Lol.


thats right russ,,,nothing says "HOW YOU DOIN" with a baby seat :laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R Yard Design;1438317 said:


> She like the four door guys with a baby seat in the back. Lol.


Who you foolin....she dont like that new shiny fancy stuff...:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

YEA BUDDIE!!!! cornbread muffin...blue cheese icing and a chicken wing on top......duct tape holding it to the tray!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

She knows the tool works then.


----------



## ERWbuilders




----------



## ERWbuilders

Im taking that pic...thats why im not in there! hahaha


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1438329 said:


> YEA BUDDIE!!!! cornbread muffin...blue cheese icing and a chicken wing on top......duct tape holding it to the tray!


have to have the tape holding it to the tray,,,silly boy,,,only way to eat when the trailers being moved to the other end of the park , and beer outta a sippy cup right???:?:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1438338 said:


>


lamo.........


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438341 said:


> have to have the tape holding it to the tray,,,silly boy,,,only way to eat when the trailers being moved to the other end of the park , and beer outta a sippy cup right???:?:laughing:


Yea...thing is...it wouldnt be a sippy cup if it wasnt for the duct tape over the top with a slit cut in er :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1438345 said:


> Yea...thing is...it wouldnt be a sippy cup if it wasnt for the duct tape over the top with a slit cut in er :laughing:


just make sure you put the tape on the right way,,,dont want the cup stickin to your lips...i'm thinkin the piggly wiggly would frown upon you bringing your own beer inside :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1438324 said:


> Who you foolin....she dont like that new shiny fancy stuff...:laughing:


didnt even sound like a diesel,,,,,shame,,, 
sorry had to russThumbs Up


----------



## ERWbuilders

Im almost wondering if we should just make the name of this thread...The one the only chicago plowbillys hahaha


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438352 said:


> didnt even sound like a diesel,,,,,shame,,,
> sorry had to russThumbs Up


:laughing: better fix it up for him...wheres the sawzall icon hahahaha


----------



## dieselss

nah,,,cant eric,,,,lets see why
ummmm to many NEW trucks,,,,,,an 08 450,,,,a 12 250,,,,, and im sure the chevy there was at least a 10.....you know what that means,,,no duct tape on any of'em


----------



## dieselss

and what right hill billy plows with leather heated seats????? leathers what our clothes are made out of,,not what we sit in....


----------



## ERWbuilders

and this post is just to mark 600 posts for me!! lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pats was a gasser. Well sounds like one.


----------



## dieselss

Oh. And yours rattles sooooooo much russ?? Thank God Eric drove,,made us 7.3 boys proud. Salutes to the hill billy flag....Lmao


----------



## ERWbuilders

Thumbs UpThumbs Up


dieselss;1438380 said:


> Oh. And yours rattles sooooooo much russ?? Thank God Eric drove,,made us 7.3 boys proud. Salutes to the hill billy flag....Lmao


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1438303 said:


> sorry did you say something,,i still have this ringing in my ears from last night,,,,,and i did have a nightmare about a train that kept following me,,,,,strange!!!!!!!!!





ERWbuilders;1438307 said:


> haha i forgot about them horns......i need some of them


Lets just be happy I knew blew mine. Pats horns make mine sound like a little Power Wheels horn.


----------



## littlebass

this is what it has come to


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1438398 said:


> Lets just be happy I knew blew mine. Pats horns make mine sound like a little Power Wheels horn.


OH Ron i think it was last season I was comin off CALSAG turning when he seen me an Blew those damn HORNS goin the other way on CALSAG '

I DAMN PEE MY PANTS SLAMMED ON MY BRAKES ,DUMB FOUNDED THINKIN WHEN DID THEY INSTALL METRA TRACKS CROSS CICERO:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Pow POW power wheels


----------



## DIRISHMAN

But is the power wheels

WIRED in LINE or SERIES. I would HAVE to say in line due to the SMALL AREA under the HOOD:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1438423 said:


> But is the power wheels
> 
> WIRED in LINE or SERIES. I would HAVE to say in line due to the SMALL AREA under the HOOD:laughing:


:laughing:...Im still wondering...Jeff=Mechanic for 15yrs? but has his batteries and lights all wired in series....amazing how that computer and alllll those fuses are still good


----------



## DIRISHMAN

why it must have been a 25ft fuseable link in the cab


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1438438 said:


> why it must have been a 25ft fuseable link in the cab


hahaha...im pondering the fact ...does he really have a diesel or is it an old carbed v8 running without coolant hahahaha anyone that dont know when it overheats it sounds like a diesel lol...dont ask how i know this....


----------



## dieselss

B/c series is the way its supposta be.


----------



## dieselss

No it only sounds like a diesel when I shut it off. Lmfao


----------



## ERWbuilders

haha....too much plowsite for me....im loosing hold of reality...almost sucking me in as bad as facebook hahaha


----------



## dieselss

Funny erics making fun of my truck,,,but txts me a pic of his hunting trip...jap car.....not true hill billy sad


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1438288 said:


> LIGHT "POLES" :laughing:


Now I know where i have seen those pole !!!!Were'nt they in Bride of FRANKENSTINE or was IT

BACK TO FUTRE II With jiggawatts of course wired INLINE ......:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438459 said:


> Funny erics making fun of my truck,,,but txts me a pic of his hunting trip...jap car.....not true hill billy sad


What an ass....lol


DIRISHMAN;1438460 said:


> Now I know where i have seen those pole !!!!Were'nt they in Bride of FRANKENSTINE or was IT
> 
> BACK TO FUTRE II With jiggawatts of course wired INLINE ......:laughing:


Dennis...you went to Gary IN last night with jeff....to the "strip" club....thats where you saw em and thats how you ended up passed out in ur truck last night at 2am...a little on the early side if ya ask me:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

1.21 to be exact. Still waiting for the bolt of lightning to send me back to the start of LAST years plow season lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438469 said:


> 1.21 to be exact. Still waiting for the bolt of lightning to send me back to the start of LAST years plow season lol


:laughing:Thumbs Up...Youll probably get it with this weekends thunderstorm....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1438458 said:


> haha....too much plowsite for me....im loosing hold of reality...almost sucking me in as bad as facebook hahaha


YEah but this is a whole LOT FUNNER

But I do understand that you and jeff miss playin FARMVILLE:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1438481 said:


> YEah but this is a whole LOT FUNNER
> 
> But I do understand that you and jeff miss playin FARMVILLE:laughing:


your just jealous all of your crops died and the milk maid wont put out....


----------



## dieselss

Starfish always plays. Lmao


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You guys need some serious decaf. Damn!


----------



## dieselss

No sulli. Kerosene. Lol.


----------



## ERWbuilders

SullivanSeptic;1438548 said:


> You guys need some serious decaf. Damn!


who said n e thing about coffee.....sniff sniff....lmfao JK


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. That's funny...I don't care who you are


----------



## dieselss

Sniff sniff snifff its allergies. I swear


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438567 said:


> Sniff sniff snifff its allergies. I swear


no....its the cold we all got!


----------



## dieselss

I'm allergic to the sweater. Lol


----------



## captshawn

ERWbuilders;1438367 said:


> and this post is just to mark 600 posts for me!! lol


With most being in the last week! You know it's bad when your qouting your own post!
I think you have a full page just talking to yourself today....


----------



## dieselss

just found an old pic of Erics helper,,i wonder why he aint with him now???
(not the bald guy lol)


----------



## dieselss

erics REAL plow vechicle,,,broke down again lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438622 said:


> just found an old pic of Erics helper,,i wonder why he aint with him now???
> (not the bald guy lol)


That was me and you!!!! ive been lookingfor that pic....i knew it was a bad one of you...looked a little dark in that pic but still a good one!!!:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

well yea,,ya got got me,,that pic was before i "changed" but im all billy now


----------



## dieselss

oh sooooo true lol i got the duds on the 350!!!!!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Haha not to mention...seems like most subscribers haven't talked at all the past 2 days and the reviews about my business I'm looking forward too lmao....were all screwed!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1438626 said:


> That was me and you!!!! ive been lookingfor that pic....i knew it was a bad one of you...looked a little dark in that pic but still a good one!!!:laughing:


thats before the MJ transformation and he got WIRED in a SERIES:laughing:


----------



## dlcs

Pat, I hear there maybe a slight chance of snow, Wednesday night, whatcha think? I'm about ready to give up n winter, like I haven't already. I heard temps in the sixties next week, nuts!


----------



## dieselss

just beat it,,beat it,,,,,,beat it,,,,beat it,,,,,, 
i'm like the less hair myself,,only thing i miss is the welfare aid,,,,this work shyt is for the birds!!!!!


----------



## dlcs

I meant sixties the week after next.


----------



## buildinon

I don't know what you guys got yourself's into between the parking lot and your front doors last night, but it seems that some wires got crossed some where, you need to make sure that you're parrel series are still held together with your 200mph duct tape:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1438669 said:


> Pat, I hear there maybe a slight chance of snow, Wednesday night, whatcha think? I'm about ready to give up n winter, like I haven't already. I heard temps in the sixties next week, nuts!


I know that Pat has not looked at the weather in days. As for the slight chance for snow, it is exactly that, a slight chance on Wednesday. Maybe a rain and snow shower mix. Nothing to make any money with. I sure hope we don't see the sixties the week after next. I haven't looked that far out.:salute:


----------



## dieselss

This just more and more depressing...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh hey LOOK 

ERIC"S NOT HERE YET I CAN GET A WORD IN NOW,most have been he wore down after all the PLOWBILLY HILLROD DUCT TAPE LICKEN DEISEL SIFFENING PIG CHASIN :laughing::laughing:


----------



## dieselss

You could have gotten a word in last night Dennis,,,,but us diesel boys speak a whole different language.....billy, diesel, ******* jargan. Lmao


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1438890 said:


> Oh hey LOOK
> 
> ERIC"S NOT HERE YET I CAN GET A WORD IN NOW,most have been he wore down after all the PLOWBILLY HILLROD DUCT TAPE LICKEN DEISEL SIFFENING PIG CHASIN :laughing::laughing:


not my fault u wher slow yesterdAy:laughing::laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Good point. It's that on road diesel...it just does it to ya. Lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1438938 said:


> Good point. It's that on road diesel...it just does it to ya. Lol


haha...i knew there was deletin guna happen...because last night i swear we was on page 351 now back to 349 hahaha....ssounds like someone else got water in there GASoLINE


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1438674 said:


> I don't know what you guys got yourself's into between the parking lot and your front doors last night, but it seems that some wires got crossed some where, you need to make sure that you're parrel series are still held together with your 200mph duct tape:laughing:


Dunno what happend.......Wondering if someone else wired something too us wrong like there Cough heater Cough...:whistling::laughing:


----------



## dieselss

It's strobes....come on now. Get it right


----------



## the new boss 92

man for having a shytty winter people still wont budge to much on used blades.


----------



## ERWbuilders

I think im just gunna put the plow/salter/snowblower/shovel/shoveler away for the summer.....its over and archive this site till next november!


----------



## GMC99

ERWbuilders;1438985 said:


> I think im just gunna put the plow/salter/snowblower/shovel/shoveler away for the summer.....its over and archive this site till next november!


Doin the same thing today, pulling the vbox out... As far as im concerned were done, time to start looking for some work....


----------



## ERWbuilders

GMC99;1438989 said:


> Doin the same thing today, pulling the vbox out... As far as im concerned were done, time to start looking for some work....


Exactly....I think im going to start a new thread so check it out!:laughing:


----------



## buildinon

I can't imagine what goes through the moderators minds when they read this groups pages. They have to think that...

A) Chicago area plow guys are crazy
B) Chicago area plow guys are on something
C) Chicago area plow guys have lost their minds
D) Chicago area plow guys need snow fast before the lose what they have left
E) All of the above


----------



## dieselss

H) what are those Chicago guys putting in there diesel fuel? Can I get some


----------



## ERWbuilders

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA RJ called me...wanted to put a garage on the back of his house....some people are just dumb...think i wont google the number and address....
Think someone wanted to "try" to set me up for an asswhoopin...funny though if she only knew....


----------



## GMC99

If anyone needs a licensed electrician for anything, let me know, need something to do!


----------



## dieselss

We got a light out at work? How's that?


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1439069 said:


> We got a light out at work? How's that?


Thats cuz you wired it in series in line parallel cercumfrance dumbie..hahahahahahaha


----------



## Bird21

Wow what a difference a year makes!!!! Remember after the Blizzard temps raced up and melted all the snow with very little after that, hopefully this year will end with the opposite of last year. This may be the first year in many that we will have to truck the salt off lots and back to the yard for summer storage, i hope not. As I sit up bored outta my mind checking the weather most nights, last night I just gave up and went on a YouTube bender, WOW!!! 

So, with that said I am go back to work...... Spring Work that is.. Called some guys back in for Monday and it's on. Hello 2012 Landscape Season!!


----------



## dieselss

No....I thing I gotta bump up the amps,,,,,gunna run 440 3 phase to that 1 light.....then its gunna run in series. Lmao


----------



## ERWbuilders

Well you gotta put wires to em first....you cant just put a light bulb on the table and expect it to work by itself!...that means you wired it in invisable


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1439011 said:


> I can't imagine what goes through the moderators minds when they read this groups pages. They have to think that...
> 
> A) Chicago area plow guys are crazy
> B) Chicago area plow guys are on something
> C) Chicago area plow guys have lost their minds
> D) Chicago area plow guys need snow fast before the lose what they have left
> E) All of the above


Come on man...you gotta send some of us out to NE to plow some snow.........im gunna go nutz knowing your probably on your way out there right now......DAMN IT!!!!!!! and i cant plow nothin but my ol lady......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1439051 said:


> If anyone needs a licensed electrician for anything, let me know, need something to do!


No snow, I'm ready to pour concrete. Why not? Its warm enough!


Bird21;1439074 said:


> Wow what a difference a year makes!!!! Remember after the Blizzard temps raced up and melted all the snow with very little after that, hopefully this year will end with the opposite of last year. This may be the first year in many that we will have to truck the salt off lots and back to the yard for summer storage, i hope not. As I sit up bored outta my mind checking the weather most nights, last night I just gave up and went on a YouTube bender, WOW!!!
> 
> So, with that said I am go back to work...... Spring Work that is.. Called some guys back in for Monday and it's on. Hello 2012 Landscape Season!!


Right? After the blizzard we really didn't get anything for the rest of the year. I hate to say it but I don't see this year picking up at all. I will be happy and also surprised if we get 2 more pushes this year.


----------



## the new boss 92

erw- i think that you are going nuts, and plowsite isnt helping that out any!


----------



## ERWbuilders

the new boss 92;1439092 said:


> erw- i think that you are going nuts, and plowsite isnt helping that out any!


I KNOW.....i need some ******* work damn it.....


----------



## dieselss

Why don't ya wash and wax that rust bucket? Repair that so called wiring. Lmfao !!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1439102 said:


> Why don't ya wash and wax that rust bucket? Repair that so called wiring. Lmfao !!!


Because that costs money....and the wiring is WIRED CORRECTLY in PARALLEL...man id really hate to see your wiring job.....:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Lol. You couldn't. It's all hidden..looks like factory.. 440 3 phase. Man it lights up the night. Lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

Since you guys are bored...... enjoy this link

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...-32-80-79-78-68s68-69-83-73-71-78&h=BAQHXwVG6


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

GMC99;1439051 said:


> If anyone needs a licensed electrician for anything, let me know, need something to do!


licensed in chicago????

insured?

email me

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## psdiesel24

not over yet hopefully this forcaster is on to something.

REMARKS: Models try to inch some moisture into parts of the area late tonight into Saturday. 
The 6000 ft temps are forecast to be cold enough for some potential snow or mixed precip but
Warmer layers closer to the ground will probably support mostly liquid precip. Models hint at
continued quieter than normal weather for this time of the year for the coming work week. After that, the models hint as colder and more Active weather - we shall see if this pans out.


and hopefully it does pan out!!!!!!


----------



## dlcs

Im sicker than a dog and now freezing rain is on the forecast here tonight. everytime I get sick **** hits the fan.


----------



## ERWbuilders

I still call winters over..sad but true....and they deleted my new thread for next winter......


----------



## GMC99

dlcs;1439162 said:


> Im sicker than a dog and now freezing rain is on the forecast here tonight. everytime I get sick **** hits the fan.


Ground temps and air temps are way to warm, wouldnt worry about it


----------



## GMC99

Mdwstsnow512;1439143 said:


> licensed in chicago????
> 
> insured?
> 
> email me
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thanks


Insured yes, licensed in the city, unfortunently no.....


----------



## dlcs

GMC99;1439185 said:


> Ground temps and air temps are way to warm, wouldnt worry about it


the fog froze on the lots Thursday morning. I got called out to salt a few. this morning there was a bit of ice on the sidewalks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I love it.........

BY THE END OF NEXT WEEK MEDIUM RANGE MODELS ARE ALL OVER THE PLACE
LEAVING ONE TO WONDER IF THE MODELS ARE EVEN FORECASTING FOR THE
SAME PLANET LET ALONE SAME HEMISPHERE! THE 12Z ECMWF HAS COME IN
WITH A MASSIVE ARCTIC INTRUSION WITH A DEEP POLAR VORTEX MOVING
SOUTH INTO THE GREAT LAKES...BUT THIS IS NIGHT AND DAY DIFFERENT
FROM ITS PREVIOUS RUN WHICH HAD 500MB HEIGHTS OVER 400M HIGHER. THE
12Z GFS ENSMEBLLES HAVE AN UNUSUALLY LARGE SPREAD OVER THE EASTERN
CONUS AS WELL WITH H5 HEIGHT STANDARD DEVIATION OVER 100M OVER THE
GREAT LAKES. ESSENTIALLY...ONE WOULD HAVE ABOUT AS MUCH SKILL IN
FORECASTING THE WEATHER LATE NEXT WEEK FLIPPING A COIN OR RIPPING A
GROUNDHOG OUT OF THE GROUND AND WAITING TO SEE IF HE SEES HIS SHADOW
AS YOU WOULD USING NUMERICAL GUIDANCE. SO STAY TUNED...


----------



## dlcs

Sleeting hard here.


----------



## ERWbuilders

1olddogtwo;1439240 said:


> I love it.........
> 
> BY THE END OF NEXT WEEK MEDIUM RANGE MODELS ARE ALL OVER THE PLACE
> LEAVING ONE TO WONDER IF THE MODELS ARE EVEN FORECASTING FOR THE
> SAME PLANET LET ALONE SAME HEMISPHERE! THE 12Z ECMWF HAS COME IN
> WITH A MASSIVE ARCTIC INTRUSION WITH A DEEP POLAR VORTEX MOVING
> SOUTH INTO THE GREAT LAKES...BUT THIS IS NIGHT AND DAY DIFFERENT
> FROM ITS PREVIOUS RUN WHICH HAD 500MB HEIGHTS OVER 400M HIGHER. THE
> 12Z GFS ENSMEBLLES HAVE AN UNUSUALLY LARGE SPREAD OVER THE EASTERN
> CONUS AS WELL WITH H5 HEIGHT STANDARD DEVIATION OVER 100M OVER THE
> GREAT LAKES. ESSENTIALLY...ONE WOULD HAVE ABOUT AS MUCH SKILL IN
> FORECASTING THE WEATHER LATE NEXT WEEK FLIPPING A COIN OR RIPPING A
> GROUNDHOG OUT OF THE GROUND AND WAITING TO SEE IF HE SEES HIS SHADOW
> AS YOU WOULD USING NUMERICAL GUIDANCE. SO STAY TUNED...


...:laughing:If it wasnt for the last part after that big word essentially...i dont think many of us plowbillies woulda understud a werd that wuz sayd


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat do you still have your 6.4 tuner


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R Yard Design;1439326 said:


> Pat do you still have your 6.4 tuner


eh emm.....this is a snowplow thread.....:laughing::crying::laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell its my thread. Lol.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1439119 said:


> Lol. You couldn't. It's all hidden..looks like factory.. 440 3 phase. Man it lights up the night. Lol


Ya i bet it does those so called lights in the back of your truck LOOK LIKE

TIKI TORCHES :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1439335 said:


> Ya i bet it does those so called lights in the back of your truck LOOK LIKE
> 
> TIKI TORCHES :laughing:


it sucks,,,,i gotta keep getting out to relight them....i gotta talk to george!!!!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R Yard Design;1439331 said:


> Hell its my thread. Lol.


yea i know.....i started one and it was deleted within an hr today :crying::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1439326 said:


> Pat do you still have your 6.4 tuner


yes sir, it helps to put the snow back on the roof tops.....









well the plow works on the new......too bad the truck doesn't start or shift,

















it goes back to the alarm installer tomorrow am....can you oopppssssss...


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R Yard Design;1439331 said:


> Hell its my thread. Lol.


so ur the one deleting my posts in here huh....just wait for the next m&g hahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

nO WONDER YOU RUNNIN DUAL PURPOSE FUEL TRUCK AND TORCH FUEL PLUS SKEETER KILLIN


----------



## dieselss

dang pat,,,,,,has that thing worked right yet??????
sorry to here....maybe a good thing theres no snow.


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1439344 said:


> nO WONDER YOU RUNNIN DUAL PURPOSE FUEL TRUCK AND TORCH FUEL PLUS SKEETER KILLIN


:laughing::laughing: atleast hes got a head start killin them lil bastards you know since it is summer out


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1439344 said:


> nO WONDER YOU RUNNIN DUAL PURPOSE FUEL TRUCK AND TORCH FUEL PLUS SKEETER KILLIN


diesel,,,kerosene,,,,tiki fuel hummmmmmm all the same???????:whistling:


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1439346 said:


> :laughing::laughing: atleast hes got a head start killin them lil bastards you know since it is summer out


yep,,,,,,city contracts me out,,,,,man its easy money....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dieselss;1439345 said:


> dang pat,,,,,,has that thing worked right yet??????
> sorry to here....maybe a good thing theres no snow.


Ahhhhhhhh, no! It's a PowerJoke. They never run right


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1439347 said:


> diesel,,,kerosene,,,,tiki fuel hummmmmmm all the same???????:whistling:


....wired in parallel series conjuction recurcumfrence eclipse:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

no wired in a multiplex, conjundivitas, with a wax on wax off,,,,side to side circular, twisting, in and out wired for 1.21 jijjawatts  i fixed it real good


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1439335 said:


> Ya i bet it does those so called lights in the back of your truck LOOK LIKE
> 
> TIKI TORCHES :laughing:


just jealous that i got 2 and you only have one


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1439360 said:


> just jealous that i got 2 and you only have one


and the wick is half gone!!:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

no its half there......


----------



## ERWbuilders

Yup......////////


----------



## Mark13

R&R Yard Design;1439326 said:


> Pat do you still have your 6.4 tuner


If your interested in stuff for your new truck Russ send me a pm.


----------



## ERWbuilders

and to skillit cheese....i dont really care about down south or the blizzard out in colorado....i only care about Chicago land weather and thats it....i really wish these overpaid idiots would get a clue.....im moving to another country...atleast they have topless female meteorologists in europe......


----------



## ERWbuilders

Plow and salter goin on craigslist...$1200 for the plow $200 for the salter


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

WTF? Have a night out to go drinking and now its snowing good in Orland.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You drunk agian. There's no snow. It's salt coming off my glass.


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone wanna trade a 100gal L tank for a 50-75 gal L?


----------



## ERWbuilders

WilliamOak;1439510 said:


> Anyone wanna trade a 100gal L tank for a 50-75 gal L?


Ill trade you a regular farm and fleet shallow tool box for a 100gal L tank.....lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERW how is this for my avatar:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1439526 said:


> ERW how is this for my avatar:laughing:


BAHAHAHAHAHA Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erwbuilders;1439528 said:


> bahahahahaha thumbs up


nice eric so is it true


----------



## buildinon

You guys really need to get out plowing or start playing farmville. I have a cousin who is a video game designer, think I need to have design a snow plowing game to keep you guys entertained...lol...


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1439533 said:


> nice eric so is it true


so true..hahaha


buildinon;1439534 said:


> You guys really need to get out plowing or start playing farmville. I have a cousin who is a video game designer, think I need to have design a snow plowing game to keep you guys entertained...lol...


That would be awesome...kinda like that farming simulator where you drive tractors but instead it will be a snowplowing simulator and you can pick through a variety of equip and trucks!!!! id buy it right away!Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK DEREK

I all ready play a game IDOT.............:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

Then again i could just go out drop the plow and sharpen it on those freshly paved city streets......lmao


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, I am a drunk. It is snowing hard. I'm now inTinley. To bad its not sticking!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

And who says we can trust you.


----------



## ERWbuilders

What he is saying is he is dropping his "snow" all over the place and its not sticking to the back of the toilet seat because the bartender didnt put petrojelly on it bahahahha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep Just looked ou the window and it's snowing


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok Russ Keelan just got in and said it is sleeting outside and it kinda geting a bit slick???????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It is gettin slushy.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

YEP sure is looks like a salting:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I wish! Back to all rain now!


----------



## Bird21

Old- I do like what is coming although nobody or even models seem grasp any of it. Is that the coldest weather of the season coming, hmmmmmm seems to be. A bit of something to watch anyway


----------



## GMC99

Weather channel just said 1-2 inches tonight for my area??? WTF are they on, hasnt even rained here yet...


----------



## ERWbuilders

Funny how its snowing in Indiana and iowa...but rain in IL...whos got the bad jew jew over us"???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Rain here? Bad jew jew? Snow again in Tinley!


----------



## ERWbuilders

its also funny how my post was deleted off of tom skillings facebook page...hahaha


----------



## ERWbuilders

and BLOCKED ME lmfao!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

alright im out....Macgrubber is on HBO lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dennis let me know if you are up in the middle of the night how it is out there, i need to try to get some sleep since the little one is out cold for maybe a hour or two


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sleep Russ. No worries here.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nope were up now been getting about 2 hours a day for the past 5


----------



## buildinon

Nothing happening up here in Buffalo Grove at all, pavement is a lil' wet from moisture in the air but that is about it. Thermo says 37 right now. 

Talked to my cousin in Omaha and they are full swing now, started earlier than it was supposed to. It came in as rain and turned at about mid-night. My cousin said it is like what hit us last year, it is just circling around them.


----------



## road2damascus

R&R Yard Design;1439586 said:


> Nope were up now been getting about 2 hours a day for the past 5


Get used to it. I am up with my one year old now! He decided he wasn't going to stop crying till he got his way. Baby Einstein on the E.B. (Electronic Babysitter= T.V.)


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1439569 said:


> Old- I do like what is coming although nobody or even models seem grasp any of it. Is that the coldest weather of the season coming, hmmmmmm seems to be. A bit of something to watch anyway


Yea it might get cold...... Yea it might snow...... Yea it might

As you can see how thrilled I am. This has been a whacky season, I'm 
Glad I didn't run around calling for a blizzard for us as I was hinting last week. I almost did. I'm just trying to hold
My emotions in check.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I see by all the posting that some of us have lost our minds


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Eric how's the trip going?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm doing good too Pat. Thanks for asking! Jerk. Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1439626 said:


> I'm doing good too Pat. Thanks for asking! Jerk. Lol


I must of missed you were going somewhere, u in Florida again for winter or Arizona ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I think im in hell. Work is bad enough and the temps seem to be working that way


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pulling out with tanker headed to Lansing. Hope I don't see Russ in the front yard breast feeding. You know Russ, only women can do that!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We tryed to tell him the other night, he thought Ron wasn't doing it right


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Although I was. He wife thought me well!


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1439624 said:


> Eric how's the trip going?


Canceled, conditions are falling apart.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Sullys where you at over here


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bottoms up bar. Already gone. Back in Manhattan now then to joliet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1439695 said:


> Canceled, conditions are falling apart.


That's sucks. Should go west, I hear they have some fresh cover


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1439764 said:


> That's sucks. Should go west, I hear they have some fresh cover


is your truck gunna make it?????:laughing:
get it fixed yet Pat??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1439767 said:


> is your truck gunna make it?????:laughing:
> get it fixed yet Pat??


It's at the alarm screwers now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Comcast is here screwing up my new install at the house. 

Oh you wanted a wireless ?"


----------



## dieselss

really,,,ok....
hopefully they can get it fixed,,,ummmmmm right lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

At Disney on Ice. Holy hot mommy's all over this place.

Yes Russ, a few good looking guys too!

Maybe something coming around Valentines Day? I know its forever away and I never look that far ahead but I'm looking at that one!


----------



## dieselss

dont lie,,ron your looking somewhere else :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe!!!!!


----------



## Dissociative

dieselss;1439336 said:


> it sucks,,,,i gotta keep getting out to relight them....i gotta talk to george!!!!!!


yep...you do.



ERWbuilders;1439029 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA RJ called me...wanted to put a garage on the back of his house....some people are just dumb...think i wont google the number and address....
> Think someone wanted to "try" to set me up for an asswhoopin...funny though if she only knew....


called me on that **** too before he even bought the place...i wasn't interested in trying to beat "garage worlds" price....


----------



## dieselss

hey george,,,q? for ya
looking for like a live gps for my truck,,,,,kinda like a locjack?? any ideas?
looked on ebay and amazon,,but really have no clue. thought youd be the one to ax...thanks


----------



## Dissociative

i can get you them....they are a little pricey on the monthly commitment


----------



## dieselss

thats what i saw,,didnt know if anyone made anything that didnt have a monthly contract


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1439854 said:


> hey george,,,q? for ya
> looking for like a live gps for my truck,,,,,kinda like a locjack?? any ideas?
> looked on ebay and amazon,,but really have no clue. thought youd be the one to ax...thanks


Should move OUT OF GARY IN...its cheaper.....:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1439869 said:


> Should move OUT OF GARY IN...its cheaper.....:laughing:


nah,,,i like watching cops all day,,,,and theres hardly ever a rerun :laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1439875 said:


> nah,,,i like watching cops all day,,,,and theres hardly ever a rerun :laughing:


lmfao!!!!....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey eric I thunk Jeff and George might be able to Work together wirin paralell Service inline jigabots witha the transductors upgrading to a HolySHYT circut for his INLINE TUNER


----------



## kevlars

Wow!! Has this thread gotten WAY off track! Almost, if not already, totally worthless. 

Kevlars


----------



## ERWbuilders

hahah yea..that way when he starts is truck the doors auto lock and the windows roll down lmfao


----------



## ERWbuilders

kevlars;1439901 said:


> Wow!! Has this thread gotten WAY off track! Almost, if not already, totally worthless.
> 
> Kevlars


WELL if there was something else to talk about.....like whats supposed to be on the ground and or falling right now...it would be different....


----------



## dieselss

working on this today,,,,its gotta work...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OH YA HEY PAT

SAW THAT YOU INCLINE WAS GOING GOOFY ON YOUR NEW RIDE.I KNOW HOW TO FIX IT INSTEAD DECLINING JUST GO IN REVERSE ????? WHAT YA THUNK:laughing:


OH YA ONE MORE THING THAT WAS NOT RUSS BREAST FEEDING ,THAT WAS DEISELS / JEFF BOTTLE FEEDING HIS PET BABY GORILLA


COME TO THE DARK SIDE


----------



## dieselss

hey if mj can have a pet like that,,,,why cant i ???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

kevlars;1439901 said:


> Wow!! Has this thread gotten WAY off track! Almost, if not already, totally worthless.
> 
> Kevlars


YEP SEE WHAT YA STARTED ALL BECAUSE YOU CANT PLAY NICE WITH OTHERS:laughing:


----------



## kevlars

Oh, I can play nice. But if I don't want to, I will just take my ball and go home!!! HAHA

Kevlars


----------



## DIRISHMAN

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THERE IS NO SNOW OR FREEZIN TEMPS FOR SALTING OR BLIZZARDS TO TALK ABOUTThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1439875 said:


> nah,,,i like watching cops all day,,,,and theres hardly ever a rerun :laughing:


Ah C3PO your alive and doin well .So eric says you was out with a WHOOKIE last night.How was it????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Did ya give her a roll of DUCT TAPE TO:laughing::laughing:


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1439914 said:


> THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THERE IS NO SNOW OR FREEZIN TEMPS FOR SALTING OR BLIZZARDS TO TALK ABOUTThumbs Up


Yep,,,,,eric goes on tyraids,,,,,ron goes ice skating,,,,pat buys a new truck,,,,dennis finally puts up new avitars...
and we all hit the bottle


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1439918 said:


> yep,,,,,eric goes on tyraids,,,,,ron goes ice skating,,,,pat buys a new truck,,,,dennis finally puts up new avitars...
> And we all hit the bottle


agreed nice jeff


----------



## DIRISHMAN

kevlars;1439913 said:


> Oh, I can play nice. But if I don't want to, I will just take my ball and go home!!! HAHA
> 
> Kevlars


Fine be that way:crying:


----------



## dieselss




----------



## kevlars

DIRISHMAN;1439920 said:


> Fine be that way:crying:


I will, and there's nothing you can do about it!!!

Kevlars


----------



## dieselss




----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice Jeff is that from last night


----------



## dieselss

yea,,,,,,she got waxed today,,so now shes backto princess leia Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OMG this absolutley [email protected]#$%^'s NO SNOW. NO COLD, NO SALT and worst of all

NO XTRA $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## dieselss

^^^^^^^^^^ you said it


----------



## buildinon

Went to Lake Geneva today for the Winter Fest and the U.S. National Snow Sculpting Championship, first time I have ever been there for that and there was no snow on the ground other than the left overs from the sculpting. The scupltures were literally collapasing in place in place during the judging as it was 41 degrees there. It was ridicoulous. We need snow!!!


----------



## buildinon

On a gooder note, 12 inches in most spots we do in Omaha. And now time to head out to either the Tilted Kilt or B-Dubs and watch UFC 143...ya'll be safe tonight....


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hahahaha hey Jeff, look at Dennis's avitar...someones trying to fit in....bahahahaha


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1440053 said:


> Hahahaha hey Jeff, look at Dennis's avitar...someones trying to fit in....bahahahaha


i saw that hahahahahahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

you go ahead there Mr Derek and have fun


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1440059 said:


> i saw that hahahahahahaha


yeah So what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SA


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Just jealous yours is newer then his. Bahaaaaaa


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok there SA changed it


----------



## ERWbuilders

Now hes tryna be like Jeff...hahahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1440081 said:


> Now hes tryna be like Jeff...hahahaha


I know I wired itin a Paralell INLINE SERIES.just Can't figure out why its runnin backward with Sparks:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

There's nothing wrong with that. Lol.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey where the he!! is everyone


----------



## dieselss

Out getting drunk lol. NOT worring about snow or salt Lmao well salt in the drink, crushed ice as well


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Things may be looking up for us. Yes, that's all you guys get. I like to tease! Stay positive, more to come later!


----------



## WilliamOak

Oh come on!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

lower than normal temperatures through march and higher than average precip through april.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Come on NW.... Your ruining my surprise. I also see good things in Febuary. LOL!!!!!

Who wants a Valentine present? Maybe a snowstorm? Super far away but it is worth watching!


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1440162 said:


> Come on NW.... Your ruining my surprise. I also see good things in Febuary. LOL!!!!!
> 
> Who wants a Valentine present? Maybe a snowstorm? Super far away but it is worth watching!


Whats this non-sense about tuesday possibly having some snow?


----------



## swtiih

Pushin 2 Please;1440162 said:


> Come on NW.... Your ruining my surprise. I also see good things in Febuary. LOL!!!!!
> 
> Who wants a Valentine present? Maybe a snowstorm? Super far away but it is worth watching!


any day is good for a snowstorm


----------



## dieselss

Ron what kinda crystal ball you looking at? I agree. Any day BUT tom. Is a good day to plow lol


----------



## dlcs

please don't jinx us guys. I'm keeping my mouth shut cause I don't want
to scare it away. lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

Sold the plow....we will be getting snow now!......Now who wants my accounts?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I don't know how to quote from my phone so here we go:

GMC, yes there is a chance of a little clipper on Tuesday night Wednesday morning. Nothing much, but need to watch. 

Swiith, yes any day is good. Right now is perfect. Now till April first would be gooder!

Dieselss, its not a crystal ball. Its a magic 8 ball! LOL.....

Dlcs, I told Sully and Pat earlier. I didn't want to post it on here, I just couldn't hold it in anymore. You are right though, no more. I really don't want to jinx anything......!


----------



## Bird21

Pushin must have the same crystal ball as I do.

About right, I have been so disgusted with this season thus far I decided to start doing some hardscape jobs and will end up covered in snow. Typical Illinois !!


----------



## dieselss

Ron just b/c you got teased at the ice skating tonight, don't take it out on us Lmao. Thx for the little info


----------



## dlcs

Bird21;1440182 said:


> Pushin must have the same crystal ball as I do.
> 
> About right, I have been so disgusted with this season thus far I decided to start doing some hardscape jobs and will end up covered in snow. Typical Illinois !!


I wish i had some jobs to do right now but everything I do is maintenance. Maybe I can start fert and squirt earlier this year thats about the best that i can hope for now, unless we get some snow of course.


----------



## dlcs

The highest temp for the week will be on Monday and right now they say 19 for the high Saturday. At least one element might be there. lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bird, you gets your magic 8 ball at wal mart too? Lol


You can make as much fun as you want about me going to disney on ice. It was actually pretty good and the mommy's were crazy stuipd hot. So I guess I'm saying, I'd go again!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Dlcs, that is our second cold front. There will be a clipper coming down on Friday night before the temps really drop. Damn, I'm saying to much!


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Just messin. I can just imagine. No your not saying enough


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1440162 said:


> Who wants a Valentine present? Maybe a snowstorm? Super far away but it is worth watching!


Hey, nothin says "Happy Valentines Day" like 12 inches !!!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Lmfao...........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^^^ love it... haha, that was great! I have to admit, I don't have an issue bringing "Deep" snows, it making them last, I have an issue with! Valentines Day or any other! LOL


----------



## Bird21

Hardscape jobs that carried over from last season we were ahead of the home builder, and yes I was shocked too there are people still building to suit. A tree clearing job that needs the ground frozen and that is coming. Install the floor drain tank at my shop to keep the county happy. A good week finally and some snow to push would be a bonus. 

My son helped wreck a house Friday a 2 year old on the Backhoe, starting him early.


----------



## clncut

Cheryl on ch. 5 this morning also said things could get interesting next week......


----------



## dieselss

Mmmmmmm plz let's hope!! Were all going stir crazy


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Who does your land clearing bird21?

Clncut, although Cheryl is not magic 8 ball, she did tell me about a BIG change coming soon, when she left my place this morning!


----------



## dieselss

Yea,,,she's not coming over again... Lmao she's going back to the other side.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Fine by me. I was happy. Very happy!


----------



## dieselss

Typical,,,don't care bout the AFTER results. Lol


----------



## Bird21

Pushin--- We do our own. Cut them down, grab with excavator with thumb and into the chipper. We used to sub stuff out then I got fed up and started a tree division. Great winter work when we can find it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well. I got two install jobs setup for next week. I need frozen ground to help. I didn't think I would get it, but maybe we will.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ok Bird. I only ask because I use to be an Aborist. I cut trees for about 10 years of my life. I will say, I was in the best shape of my life when I did!


----------



## Bird21

Yeah tell me about it Back breaking work, the best work out I get all week. When we can't use the machines on certain jobs I am shot the next day. I love it though. We don't do trimming etc., only removals and clearing work. I have been scaling down every year since the bottom fell out, so I am lead labor on tree jobs. Gets the body ripped and I need that now too much downtime and Captains. lol


----------



## Bird21

Do you still do any Arborist Work?? Reason being I do a lot of tree inventory work for an Engineering Co. and I am limited on time to do all the jobs to the South. I need someone with a current license for a back up.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No I do not. Wish I was still current for reasons like this. One of my best friends, who actually brought me into that industry is. He owns a decent size company down here. PM me or get my number from Eric.


----------



## Bird21

You could always do it and he could verify the info. then stamp it. Talk about easy money, with all these new regulations counties come up with they are making up work. Walk in the woods for a day nailing tags and identifying trees= $$$$$ Just Sayin


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok here it is 1-800 applepie


----------



## Bird21

I had a concoction that was called "Apple Pie" one day out boating, we slept on the boat that night tied up to all other participants of said " Apple Pie" at the sand bar. What is in that stuff besides, Rouffys??


----------



## GMC99

Bird21;1440283 said:


> I had a concoction that was called "Apple Pie" one day out boating, we slept on the boat that night tied up to all other participants of said " Apple Pie" at the sand bar. What is in that stuff besides, Rouffys??


Petite lake sandbar?


----------



## Bird21

Yep the one and only Petite Sandabr


----------



## GMC99

Bird21;1440292 said:


> Yep the one and only Petite Sandabr


Im there all summer! No place like it! Could do without the old biker chicks wearing pasties but what can ya do lol


----------



## Bird21

Yeah,Old B00Bs with pasties mmmmmmm Not So Much!!!! Thongs on women who should be wearing shorts ewwwwww. 

I don't get there as much as before the kid was onboard, still fun though. We now park behind the line and swim in leaving the kid with friends on the boat, just for a little fix now and then. Back in the day we would be front row rocking it, now it's Dunns Lake and family time. Times have changed.


----------



## buildinon

You guys hear anything about what happened on Pistakee today, saw a clip on the news but volume was off, some sort of search going on in the water and ice from what I could tell...


----------



## metallihockey88

Didn't know we had so many people over here on the chain, thought it was all southerners. You guys got places up there or just go there on your boats? I got a place on pistakee right next door to bald knob. Looks like we should have a summer m and g on the chain.


----------



## buildinon

I live in Buffalo Grove so take the boat up there, but just looked online to find out what happened. They are looking for a guy that went through the ice who was out there ice fishing friday eveing, doing a recovery at this point. We just ushually crusie around when we hit the chain or go to Blarneys's Island Memorial Day Weekend. Most of the time I go out on Lake Michigan and play...lol...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow did ps ban everyone , 6 hrs no posts. No talk of duct tape or apple pie?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im betting a couple people are hung over. Probably the reason


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Your right. Wow, nice and quite!

Anybody watching channel 5 this morning? Cheryl is looking wonderful! Mmmmmmm


----------



## Midwest Pond

Morning all....... great day to do some yard work..... finish all the things I was supposed to do in fall


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm so happy it was cool this morning. Its a lot easier to pick up frozen dog poop. Fun times!


----------



## erkoehler

metallihockey88;1440308 said:


> Didn't know we had so many people over here on the chain, thought it was all southerners. You guys got places up there or just go there on your boats? I got a place on pistakee right next door to bald knob. Looks like we should have a summer m and g on the chain.


One of my buddies parents lives over there. They are on the water two houses past the bar. I think irs Castaways bar, used to be Lucky's.


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1440409 said:


> One of my buddies parents lives over there. They are on the water two houses past the bar. I think irs Castaways bar, used to be Lucky's.


Nice I'm directly across the road from castaways.


----------



## Bird21

What a wonderful Spring Morning!!! Enjoy it winter is right around the corner!!
Backwards seasons


----------



## ultimate plow

Ok im ready for snow now if thats ok to say


----------



## clncut

Bird21;1440459 said:


> What a wonderful Spring Morning!!! Enjoy it winter is right around the corner!!
> Backwards seasons


I sure hope your right.....many here are about to go postal!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm still going with a Valentine storm. Looks interesting as of now!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Duct tape........(just for 1old) haha
Didnt know yall where in my neck of the woods around the chain either....lets go fall through the ice tryna fish....its only 2 feet deep lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just came from the hillbilly store...... Love love that place

Ron, don't make make me look. I know where to find you next season plowing

It's almost been a week without speading hours looking hard at it


----------



## GMC99

metallihockey88;1440308 said:


> Didn't know we had so many people over here on the chain, thought it was all southerners. You guys got places up there or just go there on your boats? I got a place on pistakee right next door to bald knob. Looks like we should have a summer m and g on the chain.


I praticially grew up in Fox Lake during the summer, grandparents had a place up there for years. My uncle has a house on the upper river in mchenry right around the corner from snug harbor, thats where I keep my boat.. Im a frequent vistor to the sandbar, and blarneys is like my second home during the summer LOL... Have had some great times up there


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1440519 said:


> I'm still going with a Valentine storm. Looks interesting as of now!


The truck is all good, the mount, is all good, the wideout is in trouble. I will not comment on that until I hear from Western


----------



## dieselss

wheres the billy store???? tsc?? the big R???? piggly wiggly???? K mart???? auto zone??


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1440519 said:


> I'm still going with a Valentine storm. Looks interesting as of now!


What about before that? Anything look saltable (is that a word).... Or pushable


----------



## ERWbuilders

GMC99;1440539 said:


> I praticially grew up in Fox Lake during the summer, grandparents had a place up there for years. My uncle has a house on the upper river in mchenry right around the corner from snug harbor, thats where I keep my boat.. Im a frequent vistor to the sandbar, and blarneys is like my second home during the summer LOL... Have had some great times up there


Terminal upgrade huh......Think i seen that up there! love it....so is that broad doin a beer bong out of the floaty?


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1440542 said:


> The truck is all good, the mount, is all good, the wideout is in trouble. I will not comment on that until I hear from Western


i saw that in your pic,,,,,that missing flag cap??? man,,if it was me,,i'd be raisin he!! :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1440543 said:


> wheres the billy store???? tsc?? the big R???? piggly wiggly???? K mart???? auto zone??


Hint

Auto parts 
Clothes
Tools 
Food
Shoes
Home improvement
Car repair
Trailer repair
Paint
Out door equipment 
Sport
Hunting


----------



## GMC99

ERWbuilders;1440545 said:


> Terminal upgrade huh......Think i seen that up there! love it....so is that broad doin a beer bong out of the floaty?


Seems my boat has become well known up there (gee wonder why) I usually have the chicks puking over the side on the ride home... Out of the floaty????? huh?


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1440548 said:


> Hint
> 
> Auto parts
> Clothes
> Tools
> Food
> Shoes
> Home improvement
> Car repair
> Trailer repair
> Paint
> Out door equipment
> Sport
> Hunting


Farm and Fleet??? yeee haw!


----------



## ERWbuilders

GMC99;1440549 said:


> Seems my boat has become well known up there (gee wonder why) I usually have the chicks puking over the side on the ride home... Out of the floaty????? huh?


well damn it...the f-ing noodle ...floaty same shyt when ur a hillbilly..ur lucky i didnt call it a tire..then youd really be confused!


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1440548 said:


> Hint
> 
> Auto parts
> Clothes
> Tools
> Food
> Shoes
> Home improvement
> Car repair
> Trailer repair
> Paint
> Out door equipment
> Sport
> Hunting


so how was my mom doing,,,did ya like what i did to the house :laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

Terminal upgrade......something Jeff would put on the back of his boat.....not by purpose but by covering the bullet holes haha


----------



## erkoehler

I'm mostly on the lower river, but we do hit the boat races on Thursday.


----------



## GMC99

ERWbuilders;1440553 said:


> well damn it...the f-ing noodle ...floaty same shyt when ur a hillbilly..ur lucky i didnt call it a tire..then youd really be confused!


LOL HAHHAHA.... Believe me when I go up there I become white trash real fast! LOL Will let you know about the detailing come spring, It may not even be coming out of storage this year, unless we get some snow, the 100 gallon gas tank is gonna be to rich for my blood this year, unless the weather changes... :realmad:


----------



## road2damascus

clncut;1440506 said:


> I sure hope your right.....many here are about to go postal!


This is true! I went to the doctor for some physical issues and came out of there with another appointment for mental issues. During the visit he asked more and more questions and came the conclusion that if I don't shape up mentally, in a month they will be putting me on some meds! I told them I don't need meds, just SNOW!


----------



## ERWbuilders

GMC99;1440562 said:


> LOL HAHHAHA.... Believe me when I go up there I become white trash real fast! LOL Will let you know about the detailing come spring, It may not even be coming out of storage this year, unless we get some snow, the 100 gallon gas tank is gonna be to rich for my blood this year, unless the weather changes... :realmad:


hahahaha classy white trash at that is!!.....that sucks wanna know somethin funny??? if you was a true hillbilly youd still be able to go boating...an aluminum fishing boat with a 10hp!! chicks like them just as much as them fancy boats you highclass rich people got! :laughing:


----------



## GMC99

ERWbuilders;1440569 said:


> hahahaha classy white trash at that is!!.....that sucks wanna know somethin funny??? if you was a true hillbilly youd still be able to go boating...an aluminum fishing boat with a 10hp!! chicks like them just as much as them fancy boats you highclass rich people got! :laughing:


LOL is that them ones with the cinder block fer anchors, and blown up garbage bags for bumpers? LOL I gots a stabbin cabin though!


----------



## dieselss

ERWbuilders;1440560 said:


> Terminal upgrade......something Jeff would put on the back of his boat.....not by purpose but by covering the bullet holes haha


i wouldnt need that stryfoam blocks dont sink!!!!! just as long as they dont hit the battery powering the trolling motor :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1440544 said:


> What about before that? Anything look saltable (is that a word).... Or pushable


Pushable, looks to be a no. Saltable, (I'll use it too), looks to be possible but not a good chance. If so it would be Tuesday evening and maybe again Friday night. Again those do not look to exciting.


----------



## ERWbuilders

GMC99;1440578 said:


> LOL is that them ones with the cinder block fer anchors, and blown up garbage bags for bumpers? LOL I gots a stabbin cabin though!


Well.....we had an actual anchor hahahaha...stabbin cabin...ours is in one of them channels ur big ass boat cant fit in...back in the weeds hahaha


dieselss;1440580 said:


> i wouldnt need that stryfoam blocks dont sink!!!!! just as long as they dont hit the battery powering the trolling motor :laughing:


wired in series?? and duct tape??? haha


----------



## dieselss

if those 2 arent looking exciting,,,is there any that do ron??? maybe a hint at least???


----------



## dieselss

wired in series?? and duct tape??? haha 
always,,,thats de only way to do it !!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1440537 said:


> I just came from the hillbilly store...... Love love that place
> 
> Ron, don't make make me look. I know where to find you next season plowing
> 
> It's almost been a week without speading hours looking hard at it





1olddogtwo;1440542 said:


> The truck is all good, the mount, is all good, the wideout is in trouble. I will not comment on that until I hear from Western


Don't look until about the middle of this week. Although I do think you will like what you see.

I still can't believe that plow of yours. Unreal. I can NOT wait to hear what Western says. I will be in touch with you tomorrow about that and our Valentine storm!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1440548 said:


> Hint
> 
> Auto parts
> Clothes
> Tools
> Food
> Shoes
> Home improvement
> Car repair
> Trailer repair
> Paint
> Out door equipment
> Sport
> Hunting


EW WE must be FORM AND FWEET


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GMC99;1440562 said:


> LOL HAHHAHA.... Believe me when I go up there I become white trash real fast! LOL Will let you know about the detailing come spring, It may not even be coming out of storage this year, unless we get some snow, the 100 gallon gas tank is gonna be to rich for my blood this year, unless the weather changes... :realmad:


WELL Shyt bust my britches Ross just do what ERW and Deisels do fill er up with moonshine and keroseane.......................yeee haw what a RUSH........


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1440607 said:


> WELL Shyt bust my britches Ross just do what ERW and Deisels do fill er up with moonshine and keroseane.......................yeee haw what a RUSH........


nope...just offroad diesel.....gunna try a 50/50 mix in an outboard this summer for fishin....i bet we can get that lil boat from 8.7 mph up to atleast 10mph...i swear try it in a snowblower...so much power


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GMC99;1440578 said:


> LOL is that them ones with the cinder block fer anchors, and blown up garbage bags for bumpers? LOL I gots a stabbin cabin though!


Eric USES one of those INFLATEABLE STAR FISH BUMPER THAY HE HAS TO BLOW UP..................:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1440595 said:


> Don't look until about the middle of this week. Although I do think you will like what you see.
> 
> I still can't believe that plow of yours. Unreal. I can NOT wait to hear what Western says. I will be in touch with you tomorrow about that and our Valentine storm!


THATS OK PAT NOW YA GOT A REASON TO PUT A 9.2 BOSS VEE ON:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1440616 said:


> Eric USES one of those INFLATEABLE STAR FISH BUMPER THAY HE HAS TO BLOW UP..................:laughing::laughing:


i might use the starfish for bumpers....i let Dennis blow em up first....then i drown em hahahah if you catch my drift:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

hahaha Dennis duct tapes starfish to the hood of his truck and "shows em how to plow"


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heck no i wouldnt waste good duct tape on an ole smelly star fish.... And put it on my plow nope dont think so


----------



## ERWbuilders

Let me go back a few pages....the one where you woke up at 2am in ur truck with duct tape all over your plow..........IF IT DIDNT GET DELETED bahahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK YOU BILLY SA:laughing:


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1440607 said:


> WELL Shyt bust my britches Ross just do what ERW and Deisels do fill er up with moonshine and keroseane.......................yeee haw what a RUSH........


LOL That would give me an excuse to have an over abundance of booze on board


----------



## dieselss

GMC99;1440712 said:


> LOL That would give me an excuse to have an over abundance of booze on board


you need a reason??? lol how about no snow,,,theres a good reason Thumbs Up
that was were your private stash was,,and you forgot about it


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1440734 said:


> you need a reason??? lol how about no snow,,,theres a good reason Thumbs Up
> that was were your private stash was,,and you forgot about it


yea i can see it now.....*officer* boy you know you aint supposedta drink and drive?...*GMC*but officer the lack of snow....im a plower............my doctor said i need medication..........Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss

That's good


----------



## erkoehler

4" exhaust installed!


----------



## dieselss

Did u put in a cat or mufff as well Erk?


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1440824 said:


> 4" exhaust installed!


Bet it sounds good. 4in mbrp straight pipe sounded awesome on my 6.0


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1440824 said:


> 4" exhaust installed!


why so small ?


----------



## dieselss

Anything bigger then 4" is justa waist. Well that's what I was told. Lmao


----------



## ERWbuilders

1olddogtwo;1440837 said:


> why so small ?


I agree!!


dieselss;1440841 said:


> Anything bigger then 4" is justa waist. Well that's what I was told. Lmao


Dont lie....Your 7.3l dont sound as good as mine with a 6" stack hahaha....bigger is better with diesel. You dont want anymore backpressure than what the turbo produces...but it all depends on power band you run in and it more or less saves your turbo...if your redlining 5-6 inch if your grandma in it (Jeffin it) 4 inch is ideal...see its the "water through the tube" explanation!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

gmc99;1440550 said:


> farm and fleet??? Yeee haw!


yes sir.....looking at another fuel tank too


----------



## brianbrich1

For anyone watching superbowl and commercials.... Go chevy for the apocolypse


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

brianbrich1;1440862 said:


> For anyone watching superbowl and commercials.... Go chevy for the apocolypse


Chevy apocalypse .... HILARIOUS!

Even from a Ford guy!!!


----------



## dieselss

What the **** was that?? That was the worst half time ever!!


----------



## dlcs

road2damascus;1440567 said:


> This is true! I went to the doctor for some physical issues and came out of there with another appointment for mental issues. During the visit he asked more and more questions and came the conclusion that if I don't shape up mentally, in a month they will be putting me on some meds! I told them I don't need meds, just SNOW!


Don't feel bad, I have been there. I haven't been on meds for awhile now but my wife is threatenign to put me back on them again. Between no snow, tax season and boredom, I'm about to go insane. LOL


----------



## dlcs

I think it would be wonderful if we had winter all summer long now. All these people that keep telling me how great it is to not have winter this year, would be the ultimate revenge.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Boy oh boy wait till we get the B word next moth and pee on their parade


----------



## dlcs

DIRISHMAN;1440925 said:


> Boy oh boy wait till we get the B word next moth and pee on their parade


:bluebouncNow that would be worth it just to see the looks on their faces. The last time it snowed, I think the plow guys were the only happy campers in town. I never got so many fingers from drivers. People were pissed. I was lovin it, can you say revenge.


----------



## GMC99

When's this "cold snap" suppose to happen? Looks like a couple days next week its suppose to cool down, but then back to near 40 Sunday of next week????


----------



## buildinon

I sure hope we get some snow. I am tired of being couped up in the house. Planning on going to the range one day this week w/ a few of the guys to blow off some steem

ERW...I don't have a real fancy boat just an older one that looks pretty godd, but I do have a small alumiminun fishing one as well for pond hopping w/ a 10hp that is actually my favorite of the two. As I prefer to fish than play, but that's just me.


----------



## road2damascus

dlcs;1440909 said:


> Don't feel bad, I have been there. I haven't been on meds for awhile now but my wife is threatenign to put me back on them again. Between no snow, tax season and boredom, I'm about to go insane. LOL


I started to pound on a loader tire with a sledgehammer for therapy.



dlcs;1440911 said:


> I think it would be wonderful if we had winter all summer long now. All these people that keep telling me how great it is to not have winter this year, would be the ultimate revenge.


I am down for that Thumbs Up


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1440940 said:


> I sure hope we get some snow. I am tired of being couped up in the house. Planning on going to the range one day this week w/ a few of the guys to blow off some steem
> Yea...must be nice...us felons aint supposta shoot a gun lol
> 
> ERW...I don't have a real fancy boat just an older one that looks pretty godd, but I do have a small alumiminun fishing one as well for pond hopping w/ a 10hp that is actually my favorite of the two. As I prefer to fish than play, but that's just me.


same here...rather fish than play...free food


----------



## ERWbuilders

Now all the NY whatevers gunna have herpes lmao....That poor old hall of famer.....he must be SPOOKED! all those touches hahaha


----------



## erkoehler

No cat, little muffler


----------



## metallihockey88

All I gotta say is holy bud light platinum. Then things got a lil kick to em. Might even do more damage then the bud diesels I usually drink


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

we been drinking platinum non stop down here. I think its gonna be the beer of choice for thunder


----------



## ERWbuilders

metallihockey88;1441066 said:


> All I gotta say is holy bud light platinum. Then things got a lil kick to em. Might even do more damage then the bud diesels I usually drink


not as dober as u srunk you is to be posting shyt I cant even understand...now thats BAD:laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1441067 said:


> we been drinking platinum non stop down here. I think its gonna be the beer of choice for thunder


If it comes in cans then definately. If not the banquet beer it is lol


----------



## metallihockey88

ERWbuilders;1441068 said:


> not as dober as u srunk you is to be posting shyt I cant even understand...now thats BAD:laughing:


Haha sorry. It's a fancy new beer. You wouldn't understand


----------



## ERWbuilders

metallihockey88;1441072 said:


> Haha sorry. It's a fancy new beer. You wouldn't understand


probably not....i dont drink girl drinks...(beer, wine coolers, hard lemonade)...try a jackney or shine....if and when i do drink:laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

ERWbuilders;1441075 said:


> probably not....i dont drink girl drinks...(beer, wine coolers, hard lemonade)...try a jackney or shine....if and when i do drink:laughing:


Haha I've been known to pound my share if jameson and jack. The shine never ends well. That's all yours bud


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

metallihockey88;1441069 said:


> If it comes in cans then definately. If not the banquet beer it is lol


get a keg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

metallihockey88;1441077 said:


> Haha I've been known to pound my share if jameson and jack. The shine never ends well. That's all yours bud


Yea..the shine is bigboy toys wesport lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

pshhhh....i dont even drink..im just a baby! lmao


----------



## ERWbuilders

Whats this.....a snow shower in the pm on thursday????/ anything worth lookin at?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow, I guess you are not morning guys......


----------



## Midwest Pond

morning Old Dog..... morning all


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1441175 said:


> Wow, I guess you are not morning guys......





Midwest Pond;1441181 said:


> morning Old Dog..... morning all


Good morning. For some reason internet was down at work this morning. I could have used my phone but I was just to lazy.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Shut! I've been up fir a while and on jobsite site now for an hour and half already


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I actually slept in today. Alarm didn't go off until 445am. It felt great!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just rolled out of bed the little one slept all night.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That is a good feeling!


----------



## erkoehler

Got today off, felt hood to sleep in!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's been a good am, I hit the first 2 quarters for a total of 200.00 in the football pool. I hit the 4qter in another one for 200.00 and i think i won on the strip card too.

Ron, I haven't done anything yet, I will once I get payroll done this am.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ok. Let me know. I'll be touch. You won money? Just shows, money goes to money! LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1441186 said:


> Shut! I've been up fir a while and on jobsite site now for an hour and half already


Let be early and let me to be the first to say..... good afternoon Sully


----------



## dieselss

Get your truck fixed pat?


----------



## Dissociative

Just ordered like 3k worth of light products...now I'm poor again.


----------



## metallihockey88

Dissociative;1441298 said:


> Just ordered like 3k worth of light products...now I'm poor again.


Hope a train horn too lol


----------



## GMC99

Salt Run Tomorrow?


----------



## dieselss

Dang. Menards got them tiki torches on sale down here..must be that il. Sales tax


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1441307 said:


> Salt Run Tomorrow?


Maybe tomorrow night or Wednesday morning. Looks like it will be 1/2" or less.


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1441312 said:


> Maybe tomorrow night or Wednesday morning. Looks like it will be 1/2" or less.


Crappy, and with ground temps being warm doubt any of it will stick


----------



## GMC99

Tom Skilling
Decidedly colder weather takes hold at least for a spell later this week. Temps by Fri & Sat will struggle to get into the 20s. And the overnight GFS forecast run for the coming 2 weeks has a colder look to it with a series of cold outbreaks and increased snowfall indicated. Our in-house statistical work has shown with some persistence that Feb temps have turned colder in nearly half of seasons which have produced warmth and limited snowfall comparable to what we've seen in the 2011-12 season. The springs which follow have also exhibited a modest bias toward cooler than average weather in 6 of 10 years after such mild winters. The 7-day cumulative snowfall forecast we post here off the GFS model and off our MDA database is but one of the 4 daily forecast cycles of the GFS but it depicts cumulative 4"+ snows for the Chicago area. It will be interesting to follow this forecast trends in the day and weeks ahead.


----------



## Midwest Pond

it can't snow..... I was just getting ready to start thinking about doing something


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1441331 said:


> it can't snow..... I was just getting ready to start thinking about doing something


Ok Allen so start thinking about SNOWThumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1441327 said:


> Crappy, and with ground temps being warm doubt any of it will stick


Kind of what I'm afraid of. At least it is still getting cool at night. (upper 20's and low 30's) So maybe theres still a chance.


Midwest Pond;1441331 said:


> it can't snow..... I was just getting ready to start thinking about doing something


That is usually how it works!


----------



## GMC99

Have any of you guys ever replaced the spinner shaft bearings on a v-box before? Are they a PITA?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

All depends if the bearing is Pressed on or if it sits in a housing????


----------



## Midwest Pond

Mailed out fertilization proposals today..... lol, and now snow will show up and delay the start up like last year.....


----------



## ERWbuilders

yup yup yup yup....sure after i sell the plow now we get snow......Allen when can i build your bookcase?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

did you really sell your plow?


----------



## ERWbuilders

Just about ready too lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Al Hey might be a Billy but he aint sellin his plow.

Exspecialy after he just installed that 200mph duct tape Mount..............


----------



## dlcs

It wouldn't surprise me to see mre than a inch tomorrow. I'm sick as a dog think I might have pneumonia, it will definitely snow....lol.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ouch. Sorry to hear that. Get well soon. Winter is almost here! Lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1441364 said:


> Hey Al Hey might be a Billy but he aint sellin his plow.
> 
> Exspecialy after he just installed that 200mph duct tape Mount..............


had the truck up to 90....and its still there...i didnt even really stick it on either....you should see all the crap duct taped in the house now :laughing: i finally brought the roll inside!


----------



## GMC99

ERW your damn dogs are in my yard again!


----------



## ERWbuilders

GMC99;1441375 said:


> ERW your damn dogs are in my yard again!


hahahaha!! what an ass!


----------



## dlcs

Thanks P2P.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well skilling was just on and said that in the up and coming weeks we will be getting the winter we were supposed have had .and went out on limb and said were heading into a much snowier session coming up through out the next coming months...............what ya think push...............WAAAAHHHHHOOOOOOOOO.......


----------



## ERWbuilders

GMC99;1441385 said:


> lol.......


Hes lazy hahaha...he stays in the garage (i built a doggy door for him) and its warm in there..when someone comes in the yard he just barks inside the garage ...its (too cold outside) for him :laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1441386 said:


> Well skilling was just on and said that in the up and coming weeks we will be getting the winter we were supposed have had .and went out on limb and said were heading into a much snowier session coming up through out the next coming months...............what ya think push...............WAAAAHHHHHOOOOOOOOO.......


Maybe my facebook comment (which was deleted right away) made him think.....i put that maybe he should work on fixing the models so they predict more accuratlly since back in the 90s the forcasts where more accurate than today...*****ed about who cares about temps in europe and the denver blizzard and he should be more concerned with chicago weather and getting those models to track right...called him a couple names and now...banned from his facebook page :laughing::laughing:


----------



## dlcs

Yep, accuweather don't like my truthful comments either. They were predicting how terrible the spring storms are going be, I said if they are using same theory as they did for the winter season then you ahold predict a tranquil severe storm season.. I was deleted immediately.


----------



## ERWbuilders

dlcs;1441396 said:


> Yep, accuweather don't like my truthful comments either. They were predicting how terrible the spring storms are going be, I said if they are using same theory as they did for the winter season then you ahold predict a tranquil severe storm season.. I was deleted immediately.


:laughing: awesome! im starting to hate paid meteorologists...maybe they should stick to there name and well....do ology on meteors....if that makes any sense lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

GMC99;1441375 said:


> ERW your damn dogs are in my yard again!


I just didnt understand why his one dog with no front teeth kept trying to suck my thumb....

weird dogs he has


----------



## GMC99

^^^^^^^^^ HAHAHAHAHAH :laughing:


----------



## Bird21

"Europe's frozen weather will eventually dip into the United States," said Martin. "In long range forecasting, I've discovered that a European cold spell will dip into the central and eastern part of the U.S. about a week later, lasting for a good month.

Winter is certainly late, but it will come in hard for the United States. Using the position of a few upper systems in the Atlantic and Russia, Martin has determined that the Ohio River Valley is due for a major snowstorm this month. 

So get the snow gear ready, Winter is coming in to blast the eastern half of the country.


----------



## dlcs

bird, who is Martin and what's he say about snow for n Illinois?


----------



## Bird21

http://www.theweatherspace.com/

Have not really looked at much today found this article while checking the sites.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Before I say this, let me say this is wwwwwwaaaayyyyyy out there


It appears to be a moster a week out. There is something odd about it and time will tell in the next couple of days

Yes, this is the valentine day storm that Ron was hinting at. Learning gooder young grasshopper!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well I guess I had a good teacher! Awwwwww! LOL


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

As long as it's next week I'm happy. Just an FYI it's a sunny 58 degrees here in Georgia. Was almost 70 yesterday here.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1441557 said:


> Well I guess I had a good teacher! Awwwwww! LOL


Awww did you guys just have a moment???? How cute.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, a monster it is. Let's hope we stay cold. Let's not talk about it being odd. I mean look at me. I too am odd!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks Mike. And yes we did!


----------



## GMC99

Thats 8 days away, I think I may go crazy by then...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know. That's why I said that I wasn't even gonna bring it up. I'm tired of the let downs this year. It looks so good I had to mention it. Also if I didn't, Pat would have!


----------



## dlcs

Whats odd about it?



You got a image of it, I don't know where to find the ones you guys are looking at.


----------



## dlcs

NoAA says this in their weather discussion.........*[SUNDAY AND MONDAY...DEEP TROUGH IN THE EAST SHIFTS FARTHER AWAY WITH
ZONAL FLOW AND MILDER PACIFIC AIR RETURNING. MAX TEMPS SHOULD BE
WELL INTO THE 30S TO LOWER 40S IF NOT WARMER. APPEARS THERE IS THE
POTENTIAL FOR A MORE ACTIVE PATTERN NEXT WEEK BUT REMAINS TO BE SEEN.

/B]*


----------



## GMC99

Are you still not seeing much before that?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dlcs;1441581 said:


> NoAA says this in their weather discussion.........*[SUNDAY AND MONDAY...DEEP TROUGH IN THE EAST SHIFTS FARTHER AWAY WITH
> ZONAL FLOW AND MILDER PACIFIC AIR RETURNING. MAX TEMPS SHOULD BE
> WELL INTO THE 30S TO LOWER 40S IF NOT WARMER. APPEARS THERE IS THE
> POTENTIAL FOR A MORE ACTIVE PATTERN NEXT WEEK BUT REMAINS TO BE SEEN.
> 
> /B]*


*

TANKS A BUNCH>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>dlcsThumbs Up*


----------



## DIRISHMAN

wish we had a ICON to show a face holding his breath turnin blue


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1441575 said:


> Whats odd about it?
> 
> You got a image of it, I don't know where to find the ones you guys are looking at.


I have no idea how to post images or pictures on here. Other than looking up weather and a few "adult" websites, I am an idiot when it comes to computers. Thats why I ask Pat or Sully to post my pics. Sorry.


GMC99;1441585 said:


> Are you still not seeing much before that?


No not really. Snow showers tomorrow evening or night and again Friday night but as of now nothing to worry about.

Well I think I'm done for tonight. At home and want to see my girls. Good night.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1441614 said:


> I have no idea how to post images or pictures on here. Other than looking up weather and a few "adult" websites, I am an idiot when it comes to computers. Thats why I ask Pat or Sully to post my pics. Sorry.
> 
> No not really. Snow showers tomorrow evening or night and again Friday night but as of now nothing to worry about.
> 
> Well I think I'm done for tonight. At home and want to see my girls. Good night.


Looks like a freezing drizzle tonight maybe some of us could get a salt run in.

P2P, 
Have a good night!


----------



## dlcs

DIRISHMAN;1441586 said:


> TANKS A BUNCH>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>dlcsThumbs Up


But look at this, yes a warm up but look how long of a warm up.


----------



## swtiih

1olddogtwo;1441528 said:


> Before I say this, let me say this is wwwwwwaaaayyyyyy out there
> 
> It appears to be a moster a week out. There is something odd about it and time will tell in the next couple of days
> 
> Yes, this is the valentine day storm that Ron was hinting at. Learning gooder young grasshopper!!!!!


 this sounds great


----------



## littlebass

http://www.johndee.com/forecast_graphic.htm


----------



## SnowMatt13

I don't see temps getting that high this weekend. Maybe 40 by Sunday.
Let's hope we get some snow to plow in the comming days.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1441528 said:


> Before I say this, let me say this is wwwwwwaaaayyyyyy out there
> 
> It appears to be a moster a week out. There is something odd about it and time will tell in the next couple of days
> 
> Yes, this is the valentine day storm that Ron was hinting at. Learning gooder young grasshopper!!!!!


i should have said valentine day time frame



dlcs;1441575 said:


> Whats odd about it?
> 
> You got a image of it, I don't know where to find the ones you guys are looking at.





















swtiih;1441622 said:


> this sounds great


i hope its not fanstey land



littlebass;1441630 said:


> http://www.johndee.com/forecast_graphic.htm


im sure it will change


----------



## dlcs

Need to move it a little to the west so it hits northwestern Illinois better....lol



John Dee didn't even put out a forcast on Friday.


----------



## dlcs

If I'm readign this right that would be about 20 inches of snow for northern Illinois? Each picutre is precip amounts for a 12 hr period?


----------



## erkoehler

dlcs;1441647 said:



> Need to move it a little to the west so it hits northwestern Illinois better....lol
> 
> John Dee didn't even put out a forcast on Friday.


He had his annual snowmobile event Friday thru Sunday.


----------



## dlcs

erkoehler;1441665 said:


> He had his annual snowmobile event Friday thru Sunday.


Gotcha, I thought he gave up...lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1441648 said:


> if i'm readign this right that would be about 20 inches of snow for northern illinois? Each picutre is precip amounts for a 12 hr period?


i did say monster.....im not saying 1,2,6,12,24,36


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1441678 said:


> i did say monster.....


:bluebounc


----------



## dieselss

So monster would be 3,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,13-23,25-25? Lol had to what's monster?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1441797 said:


> so monster would be 3,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,13-23,25-25? Lol had to what's monster?


1/16 1/8 3/16 1/4 3/8 7/16 1/2 5/8 11/16 3/4 13/16 7/8 15/16


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. Wait I gotta get the "easy" tape measure to see how much that would be.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

In Canada, they measure in ćm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyways, let's see what the models say tomorrow. I'm far from sold on this one
Something just isn't clicking just yet for me.


----------



## Midwest Pond

our hopes are riding on storms that are 12 days away......


they cant predict three days away


----------



## mikeitu7

I'm on the city by stony island and 87 and we have snow coming down in pauses.


----------



## Spucel

Hoping for a salt run!


----------



## buildinon

Ok you guys can bust ERW's sack about thing's but he did get my Humidifer up and runningThumbs Up AND DIDN'T USE ANY DUCT TAPE EITHER:laughing:

And snow coming down on 87th and Stoney? Are you sure you're not smoking something on Stoney:laughing: It would be nice to atleast get a salt run in and get out there for a few hours. I'm sure most would agree to that:bluebounc


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heck jeff lives right ovet by you 87th and commercial.right jeff lmao...........ahahahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Megan is comin on p2p ........whooooohah


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey guys a little disagreement with my neighbor .when was last years blizzard.feb-2....or.....feb-7....


----------



## erkoehler

2nd........


----------



## mikeitu7

I actually got a call to presalt before 6:30am, so I just headed up to do them now. Have no idea why, but any money is fine with me as long as I get paid. It was a quick dusting and stopped after 30 seconds nothing was sticking. O well wait to see what happens.


----------



## GMC99

Anybody know a dodge/jeep mechanic? My girlfriends jeep is making the "hemi lifter noise" and need some advice as to what to do with it...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GMC99;1441974 said:


> Anybody know a dodge/jeep mechanic? My girlfriends jeep is making the "hemi lifter noise" and need some advice as to what to do with it...


Trade it in an buy a Ford........lmao


----------



## buildinon

GMC99...Depends where you are at, I have a guy in Palatine that is a Dodge Mechanic but don't know if he work's on Jeeps. I can ask him on Wed. when I see him.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good morning.....!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

(-:::::::::


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You been hitting the bottle early this morning Pat?


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;1441982 said:


> Trade it in an buy a Ford........lmao


Oh no not ford didnt you see... Only chevy makes it thru the apocolypse dennis.


----------



## erkoehler

Good morning!


----------



## erkoehler

Just starting to mist here in Bloomingdale!


----------



## erkoehler

Snow showers!


----------



## metallihockey88

Very tiny flakes comin down in algonquin


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nothing to worry about this morning guys. There is a chance, a chance, to get a 1/4" to 1/2" this evening. Lets hope it holds off until the sun goes down and the temps drop. I guess a little something is gooder than nothing!Thumbs Up


----------



## stroker79

Its snowing like crazy in schaumburg. All grass is covered and cars. The steet is filling in along the curbs


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1442041 said:


> Oh no not ford didnt you see... Only chevy makes it thru the apocolypse dennis.


Yep your right ,But as usual the cheated cause they used Power wheels .so it was kinda a bit unfair.

Besides Brian isn't that what your truck says on the tailgate

POWER WHEELS

" CAUTION BATTERY IN BACK "


----------



## Midwest Pond

very odd white things coming from the sky..... it may be snow, I'm not sure, I've heard others get it, but not in this land for many many moons


----------



## dieselss

Tiny flakes starting here in highland. Nothing to write home about,,,but its something.


----------



## GMC99

buildinon;1441983 said:


> GMC99...Depends where you are at, I have a guy in Palatine that is a Dodge Mechanic but don't know if he work's on Jeeps. I can ask him on Wed. when I see him.


Its still under warranty, and has been to 2 dealers already, and they say its fine and normal (go figure)... I did some reading and it seems these motors are known to make a little noise.. I more or less just want to know if these dealers are just trying to get out of doing a lifter job.. The warranty is up in about a 1000 miles, just trying to figure out if I should call Chrysler and *****, or if it is indeed "normal" noise.


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1441982 said:


> Trade it in an buy a Ford........lmao


Already made that mistake once! Owned one and never again! LOL My dodges have been good to me, no complaints at all.


----------



## the new boss 92

gmc, let me know what you find out. my buddis ram 2500 with the 5.7 is making the same noise and they told him it was normal. he has it written in paper so if anything does happen because of the noise then he can go after them for repairs. but let me know what you find out and shoot me a pm.


----------



## the new boss 92

GMC99;1442241 said:


> Already made that mistake once! Owned one and never again! LOL My dodges have been good to me, no complaints at all.


i havent mad the mistake, but have watched other people and i feel sorrry for them!


----------



## stroker79

I havent made the mistake either and i love my problem free Ford.


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1441916 said:


> Ok you guys can bust ERW's sack about thing's but he did get my Humidifer up and runningThumbs Up AND DIDN'T USE ANY DUCT TAPE EITHER:laughing:
> 
> And snow coming down on 87th and Stoney? Are you sure you're not smoking something on Stoney:laughing: It would be nice to atleast get a salt run in and get out there for a few hours. I'm sure most would agree to that:bluebounc


Oh yes i did...i brought a little piece with me and when you wherent looking.....
lol Good times though!


----------



## ERWbuilders

GMC99;1442241 said:


> Already made that mistake once! Owned one and never again! LOL My dodges have been good to me, no complaints at all.


psh.......If you can take it to Sunnyside dodge in McHenry...i heard they are pretty good with fixing things other mopar dealers wont.


----------



## buildinon

Skillet giving more dipressing news agian, but saying that he gets alot of mail from guys that plow snow...lol...atleast he is starting to reconize who actually pays attention to his forecasts during the winter as we depend on it to put food on the table, pay the bills, and taoys in the garage


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1442284 said:


> Skillet giving more dipressing news agian, but saying that he gets alot of mail from guys that plow snow...lol...atleast he is starting to reconize who actually pays attention to his forecasts during the winter as we depend on it to put food on the table, pay the bills, and taoys in the garage


hell yea i heard that too lol...im sure from the plow guys the emails aint so nice hahaha what a schmuck....haha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

buildinon;1442284 said:


> Skillet giving more dipressing news agian, but saying that he gets alot of mail from guys that plow snow...lol...atleast he is starting to reconize who actually pays attention to his forecasts during the winter as we depend on it to put food on the table, pay the bills, and taoys in the garage


Depressing news? What did he say?


----------



## ultimate plow

buildinon;1442284 said:


> Skillet giving more dipressing news agian, but saying that he gets alot of mail from guys that plow snow...lol...atleast he is starting to reconize who actually pays attention to his forecasts during the winter as we depend on it to put food on the table, pay the bills, and taoys in the garage


Cant leave us hanging like that


----------



## ERWbuilders

Pushin 2 Please;1442286 said:


> Depressing news? What did he say?


no snow and warm temps till the weekend.......just looking at the guy is depressing enough now a days...i dont even want to hear the weather..i just want to wake up and be "suprised" now lol takes the edge off


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Other than a little snow tonight, thats what we have been saying too.


----------



## dlcs

right, no one said anything before about measurable snow this week. pat was talking about the week of valantines day.


----------



## GMC99

ERWbuilders;1442282 said:


> psh.......If you can take it to Sunnyside dodge in McHenry...i heard they are pretty good with fixing things other mopar dealers wont.


Its going to its 3rd dealer this week, and Im going to be not so nice about it this time.. All the rage about not having snow, may just get taken out on some poor service writer LOL If that dosent work its time to call chrysler...


----------



## dlcs

Channel 13 in Rockford says a "little" about this snow around the 18th. http://addins.wrex.com/blogs/weather/?p=21396


----------



## ERWbuilders

Anyone else have any small projects to do?? I know how to wire a humidifier now!!! lol.....Without burning out the power supply.......just sayin hahahaha


----------



## dieselss

Gotta do some wiring on my truck Eric. Wanna help. Lmao


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1442408 said:


> Gotta do some wiring on my truck Eric. Wanna help. Lmao


Hahaha...hellll no....u probably got it wired with house wire and a 200 amp breaker box under the seat.....


----------



## the new boss 92

ERWbuilders;1442415 said:


> Hahaha...hellll no....u probably got it wired with house wire and a 200 amp breaker box under the seat.....


well in the instruction booklet it says to use a heavier wire with a large fuse:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

Oh so now u running a generator off a led lightbulb displacement tray element that's hooked to the injector sparkplug which is fueled by blinker fluid?


----------



## GMC99

ERWbuilders;1442360 said:


> Anyone else have any small projects to do?? I know how to wire a humidifier now!!! lol.....Without burning out the power supply.......just sayin hahahaha


Do you have any vinyl siding experience? Wouldnt be any help now, but I may be looking for subs come spring..


----------



## snowguys

This storm or clipper still on track for tonight?


----------



## dieselss

See there's my whole problem. I'm only running a 50 house box in the bed and it keeps blowing the main. I gotta go under the seat. Ok Thx heavy wire? Like 20gauge. Ok?


----------



## ERWbuilders

GMC99;1442434 said:


> Do you have any vinyl siding experience? Wouldnt be any help now, but I may be looking for subs come spring..


Sure can, Any kind of siding...my specialty is cedar shake siding..vinyl is easy..let me know avail ASAP to get er done!



dieselss;1442436 said:


> See there's my whole problem. I'm only running a 50 house box in the bed and it keeps blowing the main. I gotta go under the seat. Ok Thx heavy wire? Like 20gauge. Ok?


haha sounds perfect...id go with bigger wire like atleast 30Gauge:laughing:


----------



## road2damascus

At the first sight of snow I put all three of my plows away in the deepest and most inaccessible part of the garage I could put them in. I parked cars in front of them for good measure. It didn't work. The snow stopped


----------



## dlcs

snowguys;1442435 said:


> This storm or clipper still on track for tonight?


You mean the one we had to today? LOL I think that was it.


----------



## GMC99

ERWbuilders;1442442 said:


> Sure can, Any kind of siding...my specialty is cedar shake siding..vinyl is easy..let me know avail ASAP to get er done!
> 
> haha sounds perfect...id go with bigger wire like atleast 30Gauge:laughing:


As soon as hail starts beating up houses, the work will soon follow..


----------



## ERWbuilders

GMC99;1442453 said:


> As soon as hail starts beating up houses, the work will soon follow..


Hell yea....keep in mind....200mph duct tape, That siding NEVER comes off, lmao!
Cheaper than nails too!


----------



## brianbrich1

Hey whats this white stuff falling


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not a clipper tonight, maybe some lake snow. I should say some lake flurries. Doesn't look to be anything to worry about.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Did you take your hat off Brian? Maybe its dandruff!


----------



## brianbrich1

Not dandruff was coming down hard for five min or so. Musta been coming down the lake


----------



## dieselss

no,,,having problems wiring in my throttle,,,cant quite seem to regulate it quite right,,,,any thoughts??? anyone??


----------



## Midwest Pond

my air conditioning is out on my truck.... for the summer, does anyone have an extra window unit I can have?


----------



## dieselss

Got the unit. Just need a jenny. Don't work so good on the bike anymore


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1442479 said:


> no,,,having problems wiring in my throttle,,,cant quite seem to regulate it quite right,,,,any thoughts??? anyone??


ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!:laughing::crying::laughing:


----------



## dieselss

so any ideas eric??? anyone??? sound it have posted in the ford fourms instead??


----------



## dlcs

dieselss;1442479 said:


> no,,,having problems wiring in my throttle,,,cant quite seem to regulate it quite right,,,,any thoughts??? anyone??


Hey Maverick, You better tighten those straps some, otherwise your afterburner is going to go through the back window of the cockpit. :laughing:


----------



## dlcs

Everybody is talkign about this snowstorm now, its going to be jinxed. http://www.theweathercentre.blogspot.com/


----------



## swtiih

check this out

http://theweathercentre.blogspot.com/

Today's Featured Post: *HUGE* Snowstorm in the Works for Midwest, Northeast??


----------



## dieselss

thats ok,,,,,i gotta piece of plywood that'll fit nicely..........hoping no one was gunna notice


----------



## swtiih

that will get our attention - bring it on


----------



## swtiih

dlcs;1442506 said:


> Everybody is talkign about this snowstorm now, its going to be jinxed. http://www.theweathercentre.blogspot.com/


are you the dlcs that posted on there


----------



## GMC99

No No you guys have it all wrong... You have to climb the pole, make sure your hands are wet, you have no shoes on, and are standing in water, on an metal ladder. Go buy some lamp wire, hook it up to com-ed, run it to a 200 amp breaker, then flip the switch! Perfect!


----------



## dieselss

GMC99;1442523 said:


> No No you guys have it all wrong... You have to climb the pole, make sure your hands are wet, you have no shoes on, and are standing in water, on an metal ladder. Go buy some lamp wire, hook it up to com-ed, run it to a 200 amp breaker, then flip the switch! Perfect!


ok,,,got that,,how much wire do you think id need??? you know, just to go back and forth to work?? but here id be NIPSCO.


----------



## swtiih

GMC99;1442523 said:


> No No you guys have it all wrong... You have to climb the pole, make sure your hands are wet, you have no shoes on, and are standing in water, on an metal ladder. Go buy some lamp wire, hook it up to com-ed, run it to a 200 amp breaker, then flip the switch! Perfect!


why even use a breaker


----------



## dieselss

swtiih;1442535 said:


> why even use a breaker


to keep people from stealing it......duh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1442309 said:


> right, no one said anything before about measurable snow this week. pat was talking about the week of valantines day.


looks to be TWO events next week, one around tuesday...friday/saturday....


----------



## dlcs

swtiih;1442516 said:


> are you the dlcs that posted on there


UMMMM.......no its someone else going by dlcs.

J/K Yes its me. LOL


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1442557 said:


> looks to be TWO events next week, one around tuesday...friday/saturday....


The first one on Tuesday looks to be rain, highs in the upper 30's.


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1442479 said:


> no,,,having problems wiring in my throttle,,,cant quite seem to regulate it quite right,,,,any thoughts??? anyone??


Turn that thing off! It's helping heat up the atmosphere!!!!


----------



## dlcs

road2damascus;1442563 said:


> Turn that thing off! It's helping heat up the atmosphere!!!!


Maybe thats our problem, how long has he been running that thing, since December?


----------



## dieselss

dlcs;1442567 said:


> Maybe thats our problem, how long has he been running that thing, since December?


gotta get to work somehow!!!!!! and i just loved the tv run batman as a kid,,,well the reruns lol.....makes a great deicer, and no one tailgates me:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1442574 said:


> gotta get to work somehow!!!!!! and i just loved the tv run batman as a kid,,,well the reruns lol.....makes a great deicer, and no one tailgates me:laughing:


went from hillbilly talk to idiot talk (gary IN people) in .02 seconds....thats faster than the ol lady going from nice to ***** in .03 seconds...nice! :laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

in other words...WTF is u sayin? something bout batman? and a dicer??


----------



## ERWbuilders

Wheres Dennis....is he MIA again?


----------



## dieselss

musta blew his doors off!!!!!! i think he was following me on the way home


----------



## R&R Yard Design

He's playing with his duct tape.


----------



## dieselss

probally got stuck in it,,,didnt relalize that there was a sticky side


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R Yard Design;1442596 said:


> He's playing with his duct tape.





dieselss;1442597 said:


> probally got stuck in it,,,didnt relalize that there was a sticky side


That was me :laughing: dont make me post a pic!!


----------



## dieselss

Yea let's see a pic of u wrapped in duct tape....and I'm not talking for bedroom activities...Lmao


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1442619 said:


> Yea let's see a pic of u wrapped in duct tape....and I'm not talking for bedroom activities...Lmao


No u and dennis already got those when u 2 where spyin on me in ur camo -->


----------



## dieselss

I know still have the burned retnas,,,,and the nightmares......Yuck


----------



## brianbrich1

Anything enough to salt tonight going to happen??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1442562 said:


> The first one on Tuesday looks to be rain, highs in the upper 30's.


it will be a very cold rain then


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1442712 said:


> Anything enough to salt tonight going to happen??


50/50 chance, sorry


----------



## 1olddogtwo

friday- thru sunday


----------



## kevlars

So, what's that mean for us olddog???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

kevlars;1442753 said:


> So, what's that mean for us olddog???


a lot of snow if this holds true, could be a lonnnnggg event


----------



## Bird21

We get Owned!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good night all

Good night John boy


----------



## SnowMatt13

A nice long weekend event, sign me up please


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## dieselss

Night sarge


----------



## Spucel

hoping the forecast stays the way you predicted it olddog. I wouldnt mind a real nice storm for next weekend.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm waiting up for tommy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's far out , I dOnt think he'll talk about this early


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ok, he half hinted at it


----------



## ultimate plow

SullivanSeptic;1442779 said:


> I'll believe it when I see it


Im right there with ya. Iv already told myself snow is done for the season.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I set a tank today andat Im starting a new mechanical system at a new construction house tomorrow. Im in full spring mode now. If it snows then fine. But im not waiting for it or even looking for it. I'll handle it as it comes


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Anyone Salting tonight.


----------



## dlcs

yep, full salt run here.


----------



## the new boss 92

i just salted my pop corn to the try and cope with all these false weather statements!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well FYI 


it's 30 degrees out heer in downtown Tinley park and sleet with light snow coming down since about 9:00 pm and alll is covered

Full salt run:salute:


----------



## brianbrich1

Snowing good...salt run for sure...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going at one


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1442894 said:


> Going at one


----------



## buildinon

We got some call outs for salt, waiting to see if we get a few more.

BTW...anyone here have a General Contractors Lic in Wisconsin? Is it hard to get? I might have a deck to do in Kenosha coming up, and was looking into it, and kinda seems a pain to get one for one job. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1442920 said:


> We got some call outs for salt, waiting to see if we get a few more.
> 
> BTW...anyone here have a General Contractors Lic in Wisconsin? Is it hard to get? I might have a deck to do in Kenosha coming up, and was looking into it, and kinda seems a pain to get one for one job. Any info would be appreciated.


You sure do...unless the homeowner pulls the permit and "does it there selves"...license last time i checked was expensive. Check the wisconsin licensing ******** on google...dont forget to count me in..maybe add some ideas of rustic work..up the price you know help a brother out! lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

ERWbuilders;1442923 said:


> You sure do...unless the homeowner pulls the permit and "does it there selves"...license last time i checked was expensive. Check the wisconsin licensing ******** on google...dont forget to count me in..maybe add some ideas of rustic work..up the price you know help a brother out! lol


100 bucks 4 year registrations http://dsps.wi.gov/sb/SB-BuildingContractorProgram.html


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Spotty salt run. Gooder than nothing. Whooooooo hooooooooo!


----------



## brianbrich1

Did we just get a heavier amount of snow down here than anywhere else??


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its a really spotty. Very little to the north of new Lenox


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1442949 said:


> Did we just get a heavier amount of snow down here than anywhere else??


Must have. South of 30 had the most.


SullivanSeptic;1442954 said:


> Its a really spotty. Very little to the north of new Lenox


I agree. When I called you this morning I thought as I got closer to Oaf Forest, there would be more. Not the case.


----------



## brianbrich1

There is definatly more south of 30. Nothing to worry about north of 80..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning boys hope we all had a little bit of GOODER FUN...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Quick look shows a pretty good shot at some accumulation Friday evening or Friday night. Nothing huge but could be enough if the lake turns on.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1442923 said:


> You sure do...unless the homeowner pulls the permit and "does it there selves"...license last time i checked was expensive. Check the wisconsin licensing ******** on google...dont forget to count me in..maybe add some ideas of rustic work..up the price you know help a brother out! lol


Help you out!!!! First off Derek dont do it !! Eric does not play well with other ,plus he said he wanted to help you give the deck a Rustic Look didnt know barbwire and colored duct tape made for a rustic look along with a 1980 chevey suburban middle seat suspended from the rafters..................lmao


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Half ass dusting here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah, your neck of the woods really didn't get anything.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Man o man, must be nice to sleep in


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I wish I knew?


----------



## dieselss

Light dusting here,,,,whatever stuck turned into ice on the walks


----------



## ultimate plow

Not 1 snowflake here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Slept like a baby, you boys have fin salting?

Good Morning!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1443043 said:


> Slept like a baby, you boys have fin salting?
> 
> Good Morning!


Fun? It would have been if it was a full run. Money is money!payup


----------



## erkoehler

Sitting at the chevy dealer......no fun!

Exhaust fluid sensor on our duramax isn't reading. Which in turn reduces speed to 55mph.


----------



## dlcs

Looking at the extended forcasts and they look really good. I haven't seen this many chances for snow all season, let alone in a 14 day forcast. The week of the 20th looks to be really cold with a few chances for snow. Local guesser says we could make up for alot of our lack of snow for this season by the end of the month.


----------



## dlcs

erkoehler;1443083 said:


> Sitting at the chevy dealer......no fun!
> 
> Exhaust fluid sensor on our duramax isn't reading. Which in turn reduces speed to 55mph.


Yeah, I don't get much out of sitting at the dealership either. Our Chevy dealer has a very small waiting room that is more like a closet, I can never sit and wait there, its almost like they don't want you to wait for your vehicle to be done. Like they want you to be so uncomfortable that you leave. Luckily i can go across the street to the John Deere dealer and harrass them while my truck is getting serviced.


----------



## Mark13

brianbrich1;1442949 said:


> Did we just get a heavier amount of snow down here than anywhere else??


There wasn't a single snow flake up here, Suns out, calm, pure blue sky, high of 45 today with 8" of new snow coming overnight and being done by 9am for another blue bird day tomorrow.

O wait, I'm not in the mountains of Colorado where I'd like to be right now doing some skiing.


----------



## Spucel

DIRISHMAN;1442965 said:


> Help you out!!!! First off Derek dont do it !! Eric does not play well with other ,plus he said he wanted to help you give the deck a Rustic Look didnt know barbwire and colored duct tape made for a rustic look along with a 1980 chevey suburban middle seat suspended from the rafters..................lmao


Haha :laughing:



erkoehler;1443083 said:


> Sitting at the chevy dealer......no fun!
> 
> Exhaust fluid sensor on our duramax isn't reading. Which in turn reduces speed to 55mph.


55MPH whats that like? Thumbs Up. If I did 55 it would probably prevent the speeding ticket....



dlcs;1443123 said:


> Looking at the extended forcasts and they look really good. I haven't seen this many chances for snow all season, let alone in a 14 day forcast. The week of the 20th looks to be really cold with a few chances for snow. Local guesser says we could make up for alot of our lack of snow for this season by the end of the month.


:yow!:Really hoping to get drilled like a prom queen snow wise for the rest of February. We need a STRONG finish to this season!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1443010 said:


> I wish I knew?


Hey p2p didnt ya get the pic i sent yall last night at about 10:30


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes I did. Thanks!


----------



## buildinon

The only places we salted last nice were far south as call outs and schools as they are zero tolerance.
Hopefully February does turn out alot better than the last few months have. As far as the Wisconsin Lic. it seems that you have to take a 12 hour course, take a test, pay a fee and then the Lic. is good for 4 years. Don't know if it is worth it for a single deck...lol...but since it is for a feind of mine he could pull the permit as the home owner and we could do the work together on paper from what I read on their website and be legal.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

There is nothing better then being American, if you don't love it, leave it. USA #1


----------



## ultimate plow

How bout them bulls. MJ never comments on anyone else let alone saying he would not be suprised if D-rose won 6 titles! I dont remember the jordan era so well but it must of been a good feeling watching and remembering those games for some of you.


----------



## brianbrich1

Vaughn Schultz;1443227 said:


> There is nothing better then being American, if you don't love it, leave it. USA #1


Did I miss something that has been deleted again???


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'm wearing SPF 35 today


----------



## metallihockey88

Midwest Pond;1443271 said:


> I'm wearing SPF 35 today


No kidding. Ron must be loving being able to keep that tan of his year round right now lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Oh yeah. I'm wearing my speedo's trying to tan my cheeks!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree, USA #1!

Brian, if so, so did I?

Ultimate, the Bulls were awesome. It was great to watch them play. That was my best sport, so I followed every game. They were untouchable!


----------



## GMC99

I see next week is suppose to be near 40 again everyday! Is it suppose to cool down again after that? Kinda worried the snow that is forecasted is going to end up as rain....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I still think Friday evening or more so at night, we will see a good band of lake snow on our side of the lake. A good cold northeast wind over the lake will bring the lake side counties, maybe down to Will county some decent accumulations!


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1443348 said:


> I still think Friday evening or more so at night, we will see a good band of lake snow on our side of the lake. A good cold northeast wind over the lake will bring the lake side counties, maybe down to Will county some decent accumulations!


Do you think the band of snow will make it into Dupage county?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Holy crap I am tired. Sucks to get up at 2:30am then load up to salt and finally decide not to salt. At that point it was 430am so I decided to get started on the days work. Now I am exhausted. But I got a huge amount done on my septic install job.


----------



## dlcs

GMC99;1443332 said:


> I see next week is suppose to be near 40 again everyday! Is it suppose to cool down again after that? Kinda worried the snow that is forecasted is going to end up as rain....


NOAA (Moline) is saying 2-4" Monday/Monday night and then a bigger snow possible Wednesday night into Thursday. The following week looks to really cool down and several chances of snow but thats long way away.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I would say that this weekend is a long way away for them this year. The weathermen are even struggling when its 2 or 3 days out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1443387 said:


> NOAA (Moline) is saying 2-4" Monday/Monday night and then a bigger snow possible Wednesday night into Thursday. The following week looks to really cool down and several chances of snow but thats long way away.


the long range looks very nice.....small. big, big and more



Pushin 2 Please;1443348 said:


> I still think Friday evening or more so at night, we will see a good band of lake snow on our side of the lake. A good cold northeast wind over the lake will bring the lake side counties, maybe down to Will county some decent accumulations!


AS THE LOW LEVEL FLOW BEGINS TO BACK SATURDAY MORNING THE TAIL OF
THE LAKE EFFECT PLUME IS EXPECTED TO START SHIFTING BACK EASTWARD
ACROSS PORTER CO AND TO FAR SOUTHWEST LOWER MI AND NORTH CENTRAL IN
BY EARLY SATURDAY AFTERNOON. DUE TO A SOMEWHAT PROLONGED PERIOD OFF
LAKE EFFECT...THE CITY OF CHICAGO COULD SEE SNOWFALL AMOUNTS FROM UP
TO 1 INCH NORTH SIDE TO 3 TO 4 INCHES FAR SOUTHEAST SIDE...WITH
NORTHERN LAKE AND NORTHWEST PORTER COUNTIES POTENTIALLY SEEING 3 TO
4 INCHES.
WITH THE INVASION OF THE MUCH COLDER AIR ARRIVING BY DAYBREAK FRIDAY
TEMPERATURES WILL BE FALLING ACROSS THE NORTH AND WEST COUNTIES OF
THE FORECAST AREA WHILE THE SOUTHEAST COUNTIES WILL HOLD STEADY OR
RECOVER A DEGREE OR TWO UNTIL EARLY AFTERNOON AND THEN BEGIN TO
DROP. WHILE THE CORE OF THE ARCTIC AIR DROPS OVER THE CENTRAL AND
EASTERN GREAT LAKES...THE LOCAL AREA WILL STILL BE IN COLD AIR
SATURDAY. A LOWERING SUBSIDENCE INVERSION WITH A BUILDING SURFACE
RIDGE TO THE WEST AND RISING HEIGHTS ALOFT WILL KEEP SURFACE
TEMPERATURES CONFINED TO THE LOWER AND MID 20S DURING THE DAYTIME
SATURDAY.

UPPER RIDGING IS TO CONTINUE PUSH EAST FROM THE HIGH PLAINS SATURDAY
NIGHT AND THE CENTRAL PLAINS SUNDAY WITH THE LARGE SURFACE HIGH
CENTERED SOMEWHERE OVER/NEAR FAR SOUTHERN IL BY 00Z MON. MODERATION
OF TEMPERATURES IS TO GET GOING IN EARNEST SUNDAY NIGHT AS THE UPPER
RIDGE CONTINUES E TO THE MS VALLEY AND THE SURFACE HIGH MOVE EAST
OVER THE OH VALLEY ALLOWING A RETURN FLOW BECOME ESTABLISHED WITH
NEAR NORMAL TEMPERATURES RETURNING SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY.
TEMPERATURES RISE BACK TO A BIT ABOVE NORMAL FOR TUESDAY AND WELL
ABOVE FOR TUESDAY NIGHT AND WEDNESDAY AS STRONG WARM AIR ADVECTION
PUSHES ACROSS THE MID MS VALLEY AND THE OH VALLEY.

MODELS SHOW MID COLUMN FROM 2 KM ON UP BECOMING SATURATED LEVELS BY
MON EVENING. WITH INCREASING DEPTH OF MOISTURE AND THE ISENTROPIC
LIFT WITH THE WARM AIR ADVECTION AS WELL AS A SHORT WAVE TROUGH
MOVING EAST ACROSS THE MS VALLEY HAVE A CHANCE MENTION FOR SNOW
MONDAY NIGHT. ANOTHER SHORT WAVE IS TO APPROACH TUESDAY NIGHT AND
CROSS THE MS RIVER WEDNESDAY. SIGNIFICANT DIFFERENCES IN
STRENGTH...SURFACE DEVELOPMENT AND THERMAL STRUCTURE IN MODELS OUT
THIS FAR SO HAVE LIMITED IT TO A CHANCE OF SNOW/ SNOW AND RAIN.


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1443393 said:


> the long range looks very nice.....small. big, big and more
> 
> AS THE LOW LEVEL FLOW BEGINS TO BACK SATURDAY MORNING THE TAIL OF
> THE LAKE EFFECT PLUME IS EXPECTED TO START SHIFTING BACK EASTWARD
> ACROSS PORTER CO AND TO FAR SOUTHWEST LOWER MI AND NORTH CENTRAL IN
> BY EARLY SATURDAY AFTERNOON. DUE TO A SOMEWHAT PROLONGED PERIOD OFF
> LAKE EFFECT...THE CITY OF CHICAGO COULD SEE SNOWFALL AMOUNTS FROM UP
> TO 1 INCH NORTH SIDE TO 3 TO 4 INCHES FAR SOUTHEAST SIDE...WITH
> NORTHERN LAKE AND NORTHWEST PORTER COUNTIES POTENTIALLY SEEING 3 TO
> 4 INCHES.
> WITH THE INVASION OF THE MUCH COLDER AIR ARRIVING BY DAYBREAK FRIDAY
> TEMPERATURES WILL BE FALLING ACROSS THE NORTH AND WEST COUNTIES OF
> THE FORECAST AREA WHILE THE SOUTHEAST COUNTIES WILL HOLD STEADY OR
> RECOVER A DEGREE OR TWO UNTIL EARLY AFTERNOON AND THEN BEGIN TO
> DROP. WHILE THE CORE OF THE ARCTIC AIR DROPS OVER THE CENTRAL AND
> EASTERN GREAT LAKES...THE LOCAL AREA WILL STILL BE IN COLD AIR
> SATURDAY. A LOWERING SUBSIDENCE INVERSION WITH A BUILDING SURFACE
> RIDGE TO THE WEST AND RISING HEIGHTS ALOFT WILL KEEP SURFACE
> TEMPERATURES CONFINED TO THE LOWER AND MID 20S DURING THE DAYTIME
> SATURDAY.
> 
> UPPER RIDGING IS TO CONTINUE PUSH EAST FROM THE HIGH PLAINS SATURDAY
> NIGHT AND THE CENTRAL PLAINS SUNDAY WITH THE LARGE SURFACE HIGH
> CENTERED SOMEWHERE OVER/NEAR FAR SOUTHERN IL BY 00Z MON. MODERATION
> OF TEMPERATURES IS TO GET GOING IN EARNEST SUNDAY NIGHT AS THE UPPER
> RIDGE CONTINUES E TO THE MS VALLEY AND THE SURFACE HIGH MOVE EAST
> OVER THE OH VALLEY ALLOWING A RETURN FLOW BECOME ESTABLISHED WITH
> NEAR NORMAL TEMPERATURES RETURNING SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY.
> TEMPERATURES RISE BACK TO A BIT ABOVE NORMAL FOR TUESDAY AND WELL
> ABOVE FOR TUESDAY NIGHT AND WEDNESDAY AS STRONG WARM AIR ADVECTION
> PUSHES ACROSS THE MID MS VALLEY AND THE OH VALLEY.
> 
> MODELS SHOW MID COLUMN FROM 2 KM ON UP BECOMING SATURATED LEVELS BY
> MON EVENING. WITH INCREASING DEPTH OF MOISTURE AND THE ISENTROPIC
> LIFT WITH THE WARM AIR ADVECTION AS WELL AS A SHORT WAVE TROUGH
> MOVING EAST ACROSS THE MS VALLEY HAVE A CHANCE MENTION FOR SNOW
> MONDAY NIGHT. ANOTHER SHORT WAVE IS TO APPROACH TUESDAY NIGHT AND
> CROSS THE MS RIVER WEDNESDAY. SIGNIFICANT DIFFERENCES IN
> STRENGTH...SURFACE DEVELOPMENT AND THERMAL STRUCTURE IN MODELS OUT
> THIS FAR SO HAVE LIMITED IT TO A CHANCE OF SNOW/ SNOW AND RAIN.


Hows the "big" weekend storm next week looking today?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the timing has moved up from friday to thrusday, it looks good. amounts are to early to guess.








im not liking that blue


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looks like a fair bit of back snow with a rush of arctic air too.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1443376 said:


> Do you think the band of snow will make it into Dupage county?


Sorry. no.


SullivanSeptic;1443381 said:


> Holy crap I am tired. Sucks to get up at 2:30am then load up to salt and finally decide not to salt. At that point it was 430am so I decided to get started on the days work. Now I am exhausted. But I got a huge amount done on my septic install job.


Yes sir it does. I to got a lot done today!


dlcs;1443387 said:


> NOAA (Moline) is saying 2-4" Monday/Monday night and then a bigger snow possible Wednesday night into Thursday. The following week looks to really cool down and several chances of snow but thats long way away.


Winter is coming soon!


SullivanSeptic;1443392 said:


> I would say that this weekend is a long way away for them this year. The weathermen are even struggling when its 2 or 3 days out


Yes, very bad and hard year to call weather. Although things seem to be really coming to place.

That is what I saw Pat. I think you, Russ, Brian, Sully and I will be getting good snow Friday night. This time tomorrow we will have a better location and amount. And also the Indy guys will get in on this!


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1443404 said:


> looks like a fair bit of back snow with a rush of arctic air too.


Not to good at reading the maps, if Im correct, it looks like it needs to move west a little bit to put us right in the middle??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1443406 said:


> Sorry. no.
> 
> Yes sir it does. I to got a lot done today!
> 
> Winter is coming soon!
> 
> Yes, very bad and hard year to call weather. Although things seem to be really coming to place.
> 
> That is what I saw Pat. I think you, Russ, Brian, Sully and I will be getting good snow Friday night. This time tomorrow we will have a better location and amount. And also the Indy guys will get in on this!


the duct tape bandits


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think those lake totals may go up an inch or two.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1443407 said:


> Not to good at reading the maps, if Im correct, it looks like it needs to move west a little bit to put us right in the middle??


south and east


----------



## ultimate plow

Sounds like anybody by the lake will get snow. Dammit! Another missed. Its rare when we see lake effect but it happens.


----------



## dlcs

I think the following week looks good too.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;1443413 said:


> Sounds like anybody by the lake will get snow. Dammit! Another missed


Area wide may see up to a 1?2 inch with the cold front coming through. Not much but I guess gooder than nothing.Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1443381 said:


> *Holy crap I am tired. Sucks to get up at 2:30am then load up to salt and finally decide not to salt*. At that point it was 430am so I decided to get started on the days work. Now I am exhausted. But I got a huge amount done on my septic install job.











Really? The north side of the house had some build up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Here is what I did all day. It's my new "State of the Art" septic system. Its more advanced then any system out there. This is a treatment system that discharges onto the surface of the ground. The only issue today was that I got the crane stuck behind the house. Had to drag it back out to the street. Mud was slick as snot


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1443401 said:


> the timing has moved up from friday to thrusday, it looks good. amounts are to early to guess.
> 
> View attachment 110384
> 
> im not liking that blue


Im guessing the blue line is the 32 degree mark?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks nice Sully. Now go to bed. I know I'm about too!


----------



## snowguys

Hey pat or Ron you guys think the northside of Chicago will get into the lake snows ? Atleast a salt run? If we do it should be fun I have to be in Springfield at 1 for a police acamedy gradation


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

As of now, I'd say you will get something. Tomorrow we should have a good estimate of totals.


----------



## dieselss

Thanks for all the updates...pat,,,Ron.. but the duct tape bandit was Eric....your making fun of your fellow illinoisian? Scheese. Lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1443459 said:


> Im guessing the blue line is the 32 degree mark?


simple answer....yes, worrried no



snowguys;1443487 said:


> Hey pat or Ron you guys think the northside of Chicago will get into the lake snows ? Atleast a salt run? If we do it should be fun I have to be in Springfield at 1 for a police acamedy gradation











looks like at this point


----------



## dieselss

Looks good. Wish we had the blue instead. That would be great!


----------



## snowguys

Thanks guys


----------



## ultimate plow

Pushin 2 Please;1443421 said:


> Area wide may see up to a 1?2 inch with the cold front coming through. Not much but I guess gooder than nothing.Thumbs Up


If its a full salt run im happy with that. Hopefully next week and beyond we can all get in on the same weather systems. Multiple plowing events in each week with those multiple dustings as well to get out in a consistent flow again. Wait and see. Glad you guys will get to see a 3-6 snowfall


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Are you guys talking about this Friday or next.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mike I think there is somthing for this week friday and next week friday but bigger next week


----------



## Spucel

This friday


----------



## ERWbuilders

So, whos game for a M&G up here on the northside in mchenry next tuesday??


----------



## dieselss

Eric. Where ya been all day. Kinda boring without your rants all day.


----------



## Midwest Pond

me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Been busy at the parents and trying to find work so we don.t end up on the streets....about the meet and greet...6 pm at olearys pub on north er 31 in ringwood just north of mchenry....I hope we can get this goin....awesome burgers...my ol lady will be bartending...amazing cook as well!


----------



## ERWbuilders

I know russ likes to drive so he can pick up everyone in his cc and be the designated drunk driver hahaha


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'll be there Eric.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I am not sure I will be going due to that photo of your last BBQ outting

Plus they are all out of PINK DUCT TAPE:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Lookin for work I thought you had a YOB .................Makin Duct Tape Billy Cover AWLS:laughing


OH YA ERIC ........YOU SURE DO HAVE A NICE TOOTH AND PERDY MOUTH:laughing::laughing::


----------



## erkoehler

I thought we were expecting weather around that time? ??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERIC DID YA SEE WHO WAS BEST BUY TONIGHT ................I TOOK A PIC OF HIM AND SENT IT TO YAThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

THERE WAS A JOB IN THE PAPER FOR A DUCT TAPE FITTER


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MAYBE YOU COULD HELP MIDWEST POND DUCT TAPE PONDS FOR HIMThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SEEN ANOTHER JOB ON THE INTERNET FOR LECTRICIAN WHO CAN DUCT TAPE WIRES IN A PARALELL SERIES WITH A JIGAWATT TRANSDUCER AND HIGHWATT INFUSER ALON WITH KNOWLEDGE OF CIRCUT BOARDS FROM .....R2D2:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Midwest Pond

DIRISHMAN;1443732 said:


> MAYBE YOU COULD HELP MIDWEST POND DUCT TAPE PONDS FOR HIMThumbs Up


no habla hillbilly


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1443741 said:


> no habla hillbilly


:laughing::crying::laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

**** an ass Dennis lol...maybe ill get in.to duct tape fashion design hahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1443743 said:


> **** an ass Dennis lol...maybe ill get in.to duct tape fashion design hahaha


HEY YOU WHAT THEY SAY IN THE TAPE BUSINESS........IF YAN CANT STICK IT ,JUST DUCT IT......................:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

LES in effect ...... Nice job Ron, call the ball!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Great morning. Lake Effect Snow Watch for Cook and Will counties. Up to 6inches possible! Whooooo hooooooo!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thank you sir!


----------



## mikeitu7

Hopefully we can get a couple of pushes and salting.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

All that private tutoring is paying off......... 

Ron was a very troublesome pupil, sometimes he would attend buzzed, hot sauce dipped all over his shirt
Looking at porn on his phone and always wanting to play with his toy. 

After weeks and months of training, Ron improved. Still has a porn problem, but has learned to call the ball


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

LOL..... All so true. That's what makes it gooder! LOL!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

What time does it look like it will start. I saw afteenoonish. I've got a flight home that lands at 4 trying to figure out if I should take an earlier flight. Snow is covered just don't want to sit on traffic for hours.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

mikeitu7;1443804 said:


> Hopefully we can get a couple of pushes and salting.


That sure would be nice!


Hambrick & Co.;1443811 said:


> What time does it look like it will start. I saw afteenoonish. I've got a flight home that lands at 4 trying to figure out if I should take an earlier flight. Snow is covered just don't want to sit on traffic for hours.


I would try and be home by 12ish. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Thanks Ron.


----------



## erkoehler

Anything up in Lake County?


----------



## dieselss

Thanks again for the predictions,,pat,,Ron. Nice to finally see a weather advisory in affect for the area for the first time,,,in a long time


----------



## SnowMatt13

Don't really see a lafe effect event this side too often.
How about a due East wind so we can get some too....


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1443840 said:


> Thanks again for the predictions,,pat,,Ron. Nice to finally see a weather advisory in affect for the area for the first time,,,in a long time


Hopefully this will slide into Porter County for a bit to give us a couple inches to play in!


----------



## dieselss

I think so cln. Fox was calling for it in your area too


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1443835 said:


> Anything up in Lake County?


Maybe at the beginning. Than it will slide south with more of a northeast wind. 


clncut;1443848 said:


> Hopefully this will slide into Porter County for a bit to give us a couple inches to play in!


I believe it will!


----------



## ultimate plow

I would say bulls win but it would just get old


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what about the bulls


----------



## ultimate plow

1olddogtwo;1443888 said:


> View attachment 110430
> 
> 
> what about the bulls


Exactly. You guys get snow and I have nothing better to talk about. Still stranded out here with no snow Someone need me???


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry ultimate. Your time will come. Those sure are some purty diagrams!


----------



## dieselss

I like that pink!!! Sorry ultimate. I'll put a fan outside blowing in north,, how's that?


----------



## ultimate plow

dieselss;1443910 said:


> I like that pink!!! Sorry ultimate. I'll put a fan outside blowing in north,, how's that?


If you could build a fan as tall as the sky that'll work! Thank you sir!


----------



## dieselss

Lol just my heater strapped to my my tool box


----------



## clncut

In-accuweather has us for 9.1 inches. Lol. Ill be happy with 2"


----------



## GMC99

clncut;1444032 said:


> In-accuweather has us for 9.1 inches. Lol. Ill be happy with 2"


There also saying 50 degrees here next week! :crying:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Jeff would you want to tune a blower tonight.


----------



## dieselss

Hummmm. Do I sence a bit?


----------



## ultimate plow

Anybody need help?? Looks like a lot of snow for you guys! WTF


----------



## dieselss

Hey ultimate,,,ill make deal with ya...if you pay shipping ill send ya some.??


----------



## ultimate plow

dieselss;1444066 said:


> Hey ultimate,,,ill make deal with ya...if you pay shipping ill send ya some.??


Yea whats the weight on that package????


----------



## dieselss

Not sure,,,,how much you need to get covered?


----------



## ultimate plow

dieselss;1444071 said:


> Not sure,,,,how much you need to get covered?


This joke in not funny anymore!!!


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Sorry. I'll stop. I give you my permission to pelt me with a snowball.


----------



## GMC99

Skilling keeps saying were going to be real close to the rain/snow line with all these snows in the coming week.... Greeeeeat! Should we start taking bets on which side we'll be on? By the way temps look next week im saying rain :realmad:


----------



## clncut

Look what side we have been on all season.....there is your best bet!


----------



## dlcs

did you notice john Dee has the snow over Iowa next week. I'm thinking rain for us. maybe a dusting on Monday. but the big one is going to be rain.


----------



## Bird21

Still early for next week, I believe John Dee's Forcast ends before the larger storm comes into play. There is alot that can happen between now and next week, we can only hope for the best.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Anyone need help in that them there snowbelts....let me know im free to help out!...need the work...poor.....white....trash.....bahahaha


----------



## GMC99

Kind of encouraging....


----------



## dlcs

NOAA says the storm next week on wednesday/thursday is goign to pass to the south so we will likely be dry. Maybe 1.5" Monday.


----------



## littlebass

GMC99;1444180 said:


> Kind of encouraging....


Where did you get this graphic ?


----------



## GMC99

littlebass;1444215 said:


> Where did you get this graphic ?


Snow-day.org


----------



## GMC99

dlcs;1444211 said:


> NOAA says the storm next week on wednesday/thursday is goign to pass to the south so we will likely be dry. Maybe 1.5" Monday.


Just dont understand why there saying snow when the temps are suppose to be in the 40's all next week.... Just dont get it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

There all drinkin & smokin that as ron would say Gooder stuff U know.I not doin anything me and ERW are goin drinkin .Were goin down to the darkside by jeff and russ .worry about it when its a day out.

But ya know what this is how the blizzard of 1967 came in was supposed ti be only a couple of inches at most and then Bam.........Right Pat /Ron........oh wait I m the old f!##[email protected]@ in the buch you wouldnt remeber it.I was 5yrs old holy smokes


----------



## dieselss

Who says we want you guys down here huh? Were full of billies.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Sorry south siders...you might run into me...im comming down to farm some work off these snowbelts....especially in Highland IN hahaha jeff....cant wait to get pics lmfao!


----------



## dieselss

Nope....gunna be at the borders blocking you from coming in......nope aint groina happen. Lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1444294 said:


> Nope....gunna be at the borders blocking you from coming in......nope aint groina happen. Lol


Thats what you think :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Cover Guy

Why so quite on here tonight


----------



## SnowMatt13

Everyone is outside waiting for snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Quite? Its about time. I know everybody wants to know what's up. I will say I haven't look to far ahead. Pat will update on that. As far as tomorrow I think we (south siders) will see a decent amount. Area wide may see a dusting with the passage of the cold front. I hope everybody gets out, even if it just a salt run. Now for the Valentine storm I talked about last weekend. It really is NOT much of a storm anymore. SORRY. I still, as of now, see a general 1-2 inches area wide. Time will tell. I will post more as I know gooder!


----------



## erkoehler

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry not good news for you homie. I did mean to say, anybody east of me, hold on tight. Lansing area and northwest indy can see 8 inches without a problem. Have fun guys!


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody need help, I'm bored......hit me up. I've got 4to trucks that we can send anywhere!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok skillet head just said for south and south east area of COOK COUNTY

Friday afternoon thru sat early morning could see as much as 3-7 incThumbs Up 


JUST WHAT PAT AND RON FIGURED BEFORE THIS DUFUS.................DOH


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sure, as long as I can pay you in chewing gum


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1444531 said:


> Sure, as long as I can pay you in chewing gum


OR SEPTIC GUMMIE WORMS.....................:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I missed Skilling. Shoot. I will say that I don't think it looks as good as it did a few hours ago. It may be more of a north wind bringing the snow and keeping it in Indiana. I'm going to bed. I hope Pat will put in his 2 cents tomorrow morning. Good night.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Il will see up to 3 if we are lucky. Indy might see 6-7 if the winds don't die down too quick.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Jeff got the 2450 to run. It was the little spring that goes from the frame to the throttle plate.


----------



## dieselss

Sweet russ...glad it was easy fix


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea didn't want to run it for 20min and piss off anyone ill do that tomorrow. The power clean might be the same too.


----------



## dieselss

Ah. Ok. Forgot them little bugger springs,,, do it to ya every time


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1444494 said:


> Quite? Its about time. I know everybody wants to know what's up. I will say I haven't look to far ahead. Pat will update on that. As far as tomorrow I think we (south siders) will see a decent amount. Area wide may see a dusting with the passage of the cold front. I hope everybody gets out, even if it just a salt run. Now for the Valentine storm I talked about last weekend. It really is NOT much of a storm anymore. SORRY. I still, as of now, see a general 1-2 inches area wide. Time will tell. I will post more as I know gooder!


Well that sucks...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1444581 said:


> Ah. Ok. Forgot them little bugger springs,,, do it to ya every time


Awe shucks just use duct tape and rubber bands


----------



## buildinon

So just talking to IZZI from NMS and a few of his other buddies from there are saying that tomorrow nights lake effect is defiently going to be REALLY GOOD FOR NWI!!! NOT GOOD FOR ILLINOIS SIDE!!! In NWI they expect that it could come down at some points as heavy as 3in per hour!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK derek just because you guys up north werent suppose to get that much and us southside guy are dont me ya gotta be so mean and say that NW..Ind is gonna get more than us :laughing::laughing:


----------



## dlcs

Wow, not much for snow in the forecast at all now. Well unless you live close to the lake. Screw this season.


----------



## Midwest Pond

dlcs;1444638 said:


> Wow, not much for snow in the forecast at all now. Well unless you live close to the lake. Screw this season.


I have been.... without snow there's been nothing else to do


----------



## buildinon

Just saying what they are reporting on their personal FB chat they talk on. They think that GARY will be ground zero and it will be going east from there...west of there will be light at the best. I am not happy with that at all as I plow in the city and to the south not up north at all.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It doesn't look so good for us Illinois boys. Indiana better hold on tight.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I got home late, I was working on the new truck. I have not really looked. I thought we all had a shot with in 25 miles of the lake, is that not the case?


----------



## brianbrich1

Looking like my indiana stuff will b keeping real busy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hate LES it's hard to guess. With the wind map, and the timing. I wouldnt be surprise to see 
Blizzard like conditions in SE IL and NWI


----------



## brianbrich1

Andy just said up to 18” possible in indiana. 3-6 in il


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1444663 said:


> Looking like my indiana stuff will b keeping real busy


Busy? Yeah, to say the least. I'll be out there around 4 or 5pm to give you a hand!


1olddogtwo;1444664 said:


> Hate LES it's hard to guess. With the wind map, and the timing. I wouldnt be surprise to see
> Blizzard like conditions in SE IL and NWI


SE IL? Wow, I only thought Southeastern Cook had a chance? Sorry, I had too.:laughing:

It looks to be more of a north wind instead of the north, northeast wind we need. We will see. I still think we will see something out of this event.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1444669 said:


> Andy just said up to 18" possible in indiana. 3-6 in il


I'll take that. It will be powder!


----------



## brianbrich1

All I can do is


----------



## clncut

I just saw 6-12 for my area...localized 18 inches...2-3" per hour and blizzard like conditions. All i was asking for was 2" To be honest...ill take a smaller storm over these bigger ones!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1444672 said:


> All I can do is


I bet. Have fun. For some reason, I don't think I have to tell you that.


clncut;1444673 said:


> I just saw 6-12 for my area...localized 18 inches...2-3" per hour and blizzard like conditions. All i was asking for was 2" To be honest...ill take a smaller storm over these bigger ones!


I agree 100%. I would rather a 2-4 inch storm over a 6-12 any day. I think that not to many people would be with us on that.


----------



## dieselss

yea,,,fox just said 6-12,,,,possible 18


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;1444676 said:


> I bet. Have fun. For some reason, I don't think I have to tell you that.
> 
> I agree 100%. I would rather a 2-4 inch storm over a 6-12 any day. I think that not to many people would be with us on that.


Ill take snow however it comes... I have lerned not to b fussy over how much. 2-4 is definatly easier to deal with tban higher amounts and once again its friday and will affecf afternoon rush hour.. That is what makes me take a deep breath and shiiiii.. Iam still  tho


----------



## erkoehler

Good morning!


----------



## brianbrich1

What time is this supposed to start?


----------



## dieselss

Fox said round 3ish? So maybe not till 4 5ish? But it'll be a fun one, dealing with drive time and people. Getting the deer in the headlights look??


----------



## Spucel

Good morning. Pissed the neighbors off this am, I pulled her car out of the garage and pulled my truck in to hook up the plow. I guess I made too much noise at 0645 because everyone was giving me dirty looks. I'm sure I will get a letter or a fine from the homeowners association. Buying a townhouse was the biggest mistake I've ever made.


----------



## ultimate plow

Noaa has us for 1-3" now. Plow and salt would be bacon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1444700 said:


> What time is this supposed to start?


I would think 1ish for us.


Spucel;1444705 said:


> Good morning. Pissed the neighbors off this am, I pulled her car out of the garage and pulled my truck in to hook up the plow. I guess I made too much noise at 0645 because everyone was giving me dirty looks. I'm sure I will get a letter or a fine from the homeowners association. Buying a townhouse was the biggest mistake I've ever made.


Really? That doesn't even make a lot of noise. I think some people just want to b!tch just to b!tch. 


ultimate plow;1444707 said:


> Noaa has us for 1-3" now. Plow and salt would be bacon!!!!!!!!!


Mmmmmmmmmm, BACON!


----------



## birchwood

If any Indiania guys need help I've got 2 trucks out of Joliet.
Steve 708-567-0527


----------



## dieselss

Bacon......what's wrong with ham? Sausage? Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Let's hope it holds off until at least noon. Im pulling a hell of a lot of wires and wiring up a control panel outside. I don't need any more mud and moisture in the controls right now.


----------



## road2damascus

Winter Weather Advisory and 1-3" for North Cook County. I even checked south Lake County and it is the same. Does this sound right or is this a little CYA for the meteorologists?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1444733 said:


> Let's hope it holds off until at least noon. Im pulling a hell of a lot of wires and wiring up a control panel outside. I don't need any more mud and moisture in the controls right now.


The wetter the better!


road2damascus;1444740 said:


> Winter Weather Advisory and 1-3" for North Cook County. I even checked south Lake County and it is the same. Does this sound right or is this a little CYA for the meteorologists?


I'd say it's about right.


----------



## metallihockey88

Got flurries over here in evanston about 6 blocks from the lake. The lake effect has already started lol


----------



## erkoehler

Flurries in Bloomingdale too.


----------



## dlcs

I'm glad you guys are getting something to plow today.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The cold front flying southbound. It may be here sooner than earlier thought. It is crossing the border as I type. Might be here around 11ish now?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1444779 said:


> I'm glad you guys are getting something to plow today.


I haven't looked but lets hope we all get to play Monday/ Monday night. Last night it looked to be about a 1 to 3 incher area wide.


----------



## clncut

Any updatrd maps with predicted snow totals?


----------



## highmark923

Flurries here in Oakbrook.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1444781 said:


> I haven't looked but lets hope we all get to play Monday/ Monday night. Last night it looked to be about a 1 to 3 incher area wide.


I sure hope we get somethign on Monday cause the midweek storm is alreadu out of the forcasts. Next chance isn't until the 20th.


----------



## ERWbuilders

No flurries here in antioch....its commin down like hell....ground is starting to turn white and roads covering.......**** i gotta get outta bed.... damn it!


----------



## Bird21

Look at the radar coming south outta Milwakee looks like Lake County is in on this as well. I thought I would have another day of working on my shop, oh well plowing it is.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1444788 said:


> Any updatrd maps with predicted snow totals?


Just get ready and hold on tight. Its gonna be a wild ride for you. I'd say 10 plus for sure!


dlcs;1444793 said:


> I sure hope we get somethign on Monday cause the midweek storm is alreadu out of the forcasts. Next chance isn't until the 20th.


Midweek storm is gone already? I have not looked that far out. I really haven't looked pass Mondays storm. That is not good news. If it wasn't going to snow today, I'd say that you just ruined my day!:laughing:


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1444800 said:


> Just get ready and hold on tight. Its gonna be a wild ride for you. I'd say 10 plus for sure!
> 
> Midweek storm is gone already? I have not looked that far out. I really haven't looked pass Mondays storm. That is not good news. If it wasn't going to snow today, I'd say that you just ruined my day!:laughing:


Glad I didnt ruin your day....lol


----------



## dieselss

Wild ride. Nice. Should I put on my spurs? Lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1444814 said:


> Wild ride. Nice. Should I put on my spurs? Lol


pshh...dont worry jeff ill pull ya out when ya get stuck...then plow your account you got stuck on.....first... hahahha:laughing:


----------



## dlcs

I'm jealous, I heard some of you guys could see 18" of snow? Blizzard warning coming out soon? WTF


----------



## ERWbuilders

whereever 18 inches are ERW Builders will be....i really hope it doesnt hit my glenview account...i dont know what id do with all that snow on so much land with no heavy equip hahahaha ill be there 2 days...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'll help any indy guy if needed


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1444818 said:


> I'm jealous, I heard some of you guys could see 18" of snow? Blizzard warning coming out soon? WTF


Doubtful they will see a Blizzard Warning. If it was going to be windier, they would already have the warning. Winds may not be high enough for the Blizzard Warning.


----------



## dieselss

2 days. Sounds like you need to take it outta low....Bahaaaaaa


----------



## dlcs

I heard on NOAAs discussion that blizzard conditions could be seen late tonight for some areas.


----------



## dlcs

dieselss;1444828 said:


> 2 days. Sounds like you need to take it outta low....Bahaaaaaa


HAHA or hire some help?


----------



## ERWbuilders

dlcs;1444830 said:


> HAHA or hire some help?


Or just go borrow it from them...aka Jeff Thumbs Up:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

Big flakes in Prairie Grove, IL!


----------



## dieselss

Starting in highland. Small flakes


----------



## GMC99

So im out in western dupage county, and there now saying 1-2 inches for us?? Is this system snow were suppose to get out here?


----------



## metallihockey88

Nice big flakes comin down in highland park now


----------



## Rainer

Nice big flakes in Crystal Lake, radar showing this intensity is almost over here already. Looks like a few hours worth of lighter snow to follow.


----------



## Bird21

Pavement wet wet!! Not really sticking


----------



## clncut

Nothing here in valpo yet....


----------



## mklawnman

If this system holds together you guys in Chicaco area and alittle bit west could get a good 1-2". I am up just north of milwaukee and we already have 1.5-2" here and i think the front is moving south towards you guys. Went from 32 to 25 degrees in 20min and windy. 
Mini blizzard conditions but nothing like last February.
Happy Plowing and salting


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Med flakes starting in tinley park 10:40


----------



## ultimate plow

Been snowing in algonquin steady for the last 2 hours. Pavement is wet grass is covered


----------



## DIRISHMAN

If I am understanding it correct .This is a 2 system storm...1st is we are all supposed to get snow today from a dusting up to 2 inches in places.....2nd is the air coming off the lake thus producing lake effect for another cumulotive amount thus increasing the totals farther upis this correct ......pat.ron.dls.......???////


----------



## Rainer

DIRISHMAN;1444933 said:


> If I am understanding it correct .This is a 2 system storm...1st is we are all supposed to get snow today from a dusting up to 2 inches in places.....2nd is the air coming off the lake thus producing lake effect for another cumulotive amount thus increasing the totals farther upis this correct ......pat.ron.dls.......???////


The system sliding through now has it's own moisture, although some of it may be enhanced by the warm lake water. The lake effect will pick all it's moisture up from the lake as the wind comes howling down from the N/NE. 2 different 'systems', although they may somewhat overlap.


----------



## GMC99

Temps need to drop, not sticking at all here!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

GMC99;1444947 said:


> Temps need to drop, not sticking at all here!


where is here? carol stream?


----------



## GMC99

NW Snow Removal;1444950 said:


> where is here? carol stream?


Yes..............


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1444670 said:


> Busy? Yeah, to say the least. I'll be out there around 4 or 5pm to give you a hand!
> 
> SE IL? Wow, I only thought Southeastern Cook had a chance? Sorry, I had too.:laughing:
> 
> It looks to be more of a north wind instead of the north, northeast wind we need. We will see. I still think we will see something out of this event.


Yes it also snowing down in SE IL too.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rainer;1444940 said:


> The system sliding through now has it's own moisture, although some of it may be enhanced by the warm lake water. The lake effect will pick all it's moisture up from the lake as the wind comes howling down from the N/NE. 2 different 'systems', although they may somewhat overlap.


Bingo, sorry I've been very busy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1444800 said:


> Just get ready and hold on tight. Its gonna be a wild ride for you. I'd say 10 plus for sure!
> 
> Midweek storm is gone already? I have not looked that far out. I really haven't looked pass Mondays storm. That is not good news. If it wasn't going to snow today, I'd say that you just ruined my day!:laughing:


I haven't give up yet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1444821 said:


> I'll help any indy guy if needed


What, the out of tape?

Anyways im done taking a crap, time to get off the toilet


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Everything come out alright?


----------



## White Gardens

1olddogtwo;1444958 said:


> Yes it also snowing down in SE IL too.....


You said SE IL. :laughing:

...


----------



## dieselss

Nope. We got stock in duct tape pat....how u think I fix everything down here. Lmao


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I could not believe nobody else noticed that?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Noticed what. Ok well some how I am missing some salt and the skid is turned the wrong way. There is one two keys that fit it and I have both. Hmmmmm


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So jeff did ya use the tape to fix your starwars mask also


----------



## road2damascus

R&R Yard Design;1445001 said:


> Noticed what. Ok well some how I am missing some salt and the skid is turned the wrong way. There is one two keys that fit it and I have both. Hmmmmm


Drinkin and salting don't mix :laughing:


----------



## Bird21

Needs to drop a few degrees!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1444971 said:


> Everything come out alright?


it looked a little soft, I bagged it for your 2nd opinion. Watch out for any brown bags on the steps



White Gardens;1444974 said:


> You said SE IL. :laughing:
> 
> ...





Pushin 2 Please;1444999 said:


> I could not believe nobody else noticed that?











see it snowing in SouthEast IL today....


R&R Yard Design;1445001 said:


> Noticed what. Ok well some how I am missing some salt and the skid is turned the wrong way. There is one two keys that fit it and I have both. Hmmmmm


ouch


----------



## Bird21

And it just did, sticking to pavement here in Wauconda


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes does.....


----------



## Rainer

Bird21;1445008 said:


> Needs to drop a few degrees!!


Temp has dropped 7-10 degrees in Kenosha and points further north, associated with a band of snow now at the IL/WI border. Fon du Lac reporting 4" on the ground. Milwaukee has had moderate to heavy snowfall for 3 hours. All this is heading almost due south, and reaches west through McHenry county. Some heavier snow is otw for the Chicago area, well before the lake effect sets up.


----------



## Rainer

Zion now reporting heavy snowfall sticking to all surfaces, visibility down to 300 feet.


----------



## dlcs

Kinda cool watching the radar and seeing the lake snow getting pulled into the system snow from the front thats passing through.


----------



## dieselss

Cool. Thx for the updates guys


----------



## 1olddogtwo

last nights fun....

Put in bed liner, rubber mats

Put back rack on

Run my power dist from the battery to behind back seat

Loaded up both tanks

Wired up both tanks, lightbar and work lights

Have wires ran from up from upfitters swicthes for fuel tanks, work lights and the strobe pack.

whats left....running strobe cables, stereo and back up camera, air compressor, air horns, air bags, plus a few more things like exhaust, tuner, back seats on few other things


----------



## dieselss

Holy wiring job Batman!!!


----------



## Rainer

Lake effect has started in Green Bay, currently overlapping the top of this storm system as it slides SE. http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=grb&product=N0R&loop=yes


----------



## metallihockey88

Holy snow. Comin down like crazy in highland park. Covered the ground in last 15min. Almost a whiteout


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1445059 said:


> Holy snow. Comin down like crazy in highland park. Covered the ground in last 15min. Almost a whiteout


I'm in HP too. Nice to see the ground finally cover.

Temps are dropping too.


----------



## captshawn

I'm in Zion and it has gotten a little brighter out and seems to have let up a bit. Wind is cranking. Around 1/4"-1/2" at most on pavement. 1 city truck plowing so far roads are slick under snow.


----------



## ERWbuilders

1/2 in waukegan, 1.5 in antioch...anyone in glenview area?....mundelein?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Seems to also slowed down here in New Lenox too.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

glenview is less than .5 inches it just started sticking not too long ago


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Pushin 2 Please;1445082 said:


> Seems to also slowed down here in New Lenox too.


we are practically neighbors. we live in homer. right now it is starting to slush on pavement north of 290.


----------



## ERWbuilders

NW Thanks for the update!


----------



## erkoehler

Trucks are out, salting properties earlier and now we are plowing lots up in Waukegan, Zion, Antioch area.


----------



## ERWbuilders

erkoehler;1445103 said:


> Trucks are out, salting properties earlier and now we are plowing lots up in Waukegan, Zion, Antioch area.


Waukegan??? im in waukegan lol....my lots only half covered lol and the spots that are are only .5 inch if that:laughing:
any update on mchenry?


----------



## NW Snow Removal

these HUGE snowflakes in bridgeview are some of the biggest Ive ever seen. some are over an inch in diameter.


----------



## erkoehler

ERWbuilders;1445107 said:


> Waukegan??? im in waukegan lol....my lots only half covered lol and the spots that are are only .5 inch if that:laughing:
> any update on mchenry?


Picky customers get great service 

Mchenry is closing in on an inch on pavement.


----------



## Rainer

Lake effect plume is setting up right about Racine so far. Should move pretty quickly south and rotate to almost due south.


----------



## dieselss

Just starting to stick in highland


----------



## highhog1

Why does it Seem like it only snows on Fridays this year?


----------



## buildinon

Be safe out there, the roads in the North Suburbs and North Shore are horrible. It is coming down heavy and sticking not just as snow, but mixed almost like ice. So the roads are slick. It is the same in the city. We started pretreating at about 9am, now were just starting back out agian. Be safe everyone. It is here, hope it stays. Time to make thatpayup


----------



## dieselss

Thks build. You be safe too


----------



## Korhumel

We are looking at a disappointing .5 inches on the pavement in Libertyville. Hope that lake effect reaches us enough to give us a plowable event.


----------



## GMC99

Sucks the pavement temps are so warm, would have been a full push for sure... Salr run gooder than nothing


----------



## road2damascus

Stopped snowing in Highland Park.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Im really tired of these damn busts....


----------



## clncut

Dieselss......anything exciting over in highland. Snowing good here....very windblown


----------



## Korhumel

Was anybody in the lake county area able to drop the blade? I have all 2" triggers and we didn't get anything near 2".


----------



## ao31

Korhumel;1445328 said:


> Was anybody in the lake county area able to drop the blade? I have all 2" triggers and we didn't get anything near 2".


Nope, a whopping 1" here in Barrington:realmad:


----------



## dieselss

clncut;1445325 said:


> Dieselss......anything exciting over in highland. Snowing good here....very windblown


spotty,,,solid ice underneath,,,some spots 4-6 some bare pavement. probally a bust like eric said.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Korhumel;1445328 said:


> Was anybody in the lake county area able to drop the blade? I have all 2" triggers and we didn't get anything near 2".


certian parts of antioch had 2.5...Waukegan had .5...heard not even an inch in mundelein


----------



## road2damascus

Korhumel;1445328 said:


> Was anybody in the lake county area able to drop the blade? I have all 2" triggers and we didn't get anything near 2".


0.5" in Highland Park, if that

Snowfall and snow depth reports.
Data provided by National Weather Service Chicago area and Rockford
area snowfall team.

12 hr snowfall 12 hr snowfall total
location ending 6pm ending 6am snow
today today depth at 6pm
Illinois

Beach Park 3.0 / 0.0 / 3
Beecher 1.0 / 0.0 / 1
Downers Grove 1.5 / 0.0 / 1
Grayslake 1.8 / 0.0 / 2
La Grange / 0.0 /
Melrose Park / 0.0 /
Naperville 0.5 / / 1
Peotone 0.7 / 0.0 / 1
Plainfield 4sw 1.6 / 0.0 / 1
Schaumburg 1.2 / 0.0 / 1
WillowBrook 1.0 / 0.0 / 1

Northwest Indiana

Schererville / 0.0 /


----------



## clncut

Huge flakes now...snowing hard


----------



## ERWbuilders

clncut;1445395 said:


> Huge flakes now...snowing hard


where you at and how much you have down so far?:


----------



## clncut

Porter county Indiana .....like dieselss said.....bare pavement in some areas.....easily 4 inches in others. Will be heading out soon.


----------



## Builder630

Sooooo should I unhook the plow? Bolingbrook here


----------



## dieselss

Yep. Sell it too. Lmao


----------



## Builder630

Lol I should. I'm a general contractor, bought my first plow truck to make money because I'm always slow in the winter....BUST


----------



## ERWbuilders

Builder630;1445452 said:


> Lol I should. I'm a general contractor, bought my first plow truck to make money because I'm always slow in the winter....BUST


same here except ive been plowing for 3 years lol....might as well scrap the sob cause you wont even get scrap price for a plow the way this seasons going:realmad::laughing:


----------



## Builder630

I figure it as an EARLY investment for next year


----------



## dieselss

Yep there ya go. Positive thinking !!


----------



## Builder630

I'm sure last year you guys made bank though


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My plows aren't much of investments in my eyes. They break very easily and I tend to wear them out quickly. Lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok pat. Well at least we got two Salting out of this.


----------



## ERWbuilders

i said **** it...went and plowed .5 inches...callin it an inch of ice that had to be scrapped up...salted...had to make some kind of turn


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Builder630;1445452 said:


> Lol I should. I'm a general contractor, bought my first plow truck to make money because I'm always slow in the winter....BUST


Hahaha you would of been better pourin crete with a 2. Slump vs buyin a plow truck for xtra $$$$$$..lmao


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1445508 said:


> My plows aren't much of investments in my eyes. They break very easily and I tend to wear them out quickly. Lol


Yeah well look at how you Ron,and Pat plow ......ahahahaha.....all of you belong in the land speed record for plowin


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1445563 said:


> Yeah well look at how you Ron,and Pat plow ......ahahahaha.....all of you belong in the land speed record for plowin


Prob make 4 of us then....had to rerepair the pivot point on the plow again hahaha.....and well the caliper brackets are stretched now so the slide pins keep falling out...good thing there only $4 for 2 of them lol.....SOB :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1445529 said:


> Ok pat. Well at least we got two Salting out of this.


Really I have been out scraping


----------



## erkoehler

Working .....


----------



## brianbrich1

Ron your girfriend on nbc 5 was just giving me the weather


----------



## dieselss

Anything good for the weather today?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sun and cold


----------



## highhog1

Hey deisel, any idea what they got for snow east of I65?


----------



## dieselss

Thx pat,,,,Idk hog. Last I saw valpo area looked to have gotten some good lake effect


----------



## highhog1

Id like to at least try to pick up a few driveways, anything to drop the blade.


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Been dropping my blade since midnight....so much for justa salting


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1444793 said:


> I sure hope we get somethign on Monday cause the midweek storm is alreadu out of the forcasts. Next chance isn't until the 20th.


This is still in play it may start off as rain but it's still in play

Monday still looks like a couple of inchs. More to the south


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Where is everyone


----------



## Midwest Pond

morning sir


----------



## dieselss

Sleeping......


----------



## metallihockey88

Installing a water heater. Got a whooping 1/2in up here in skokie


----------



## erkoehler

Morning! !!!!!


----------



## highhog1

dieselss;1445655 said:


> Lol. Been dropping my blade since midnight....so much for justa salting


That's it I coming out with you then. This 2" trigger is driving me mad!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Ok.... here it is..... my plea for the well. Don't worry, everyone gets this speech, not just all of you. When telling a customer about my well project, he said, "you know you are altering the future of the planet".... saving lives, making an area prosperous, giving generations a chance. 
So I look at the total of the well project, $6000. I can't afford that, I can't afford any of it. But I have my time, I have the connections I have made, the people I work with, for, know, talk to, just meet.... everyone. I can explain that if 600 of us donate $10, we save the lives of approximately 5000 people and the next generation. $10, I need to give up 5 Gatorades this year. Or a $5 donation, I need to not buy 3 bottled waters, I need to get it from one of the outlets in my house, instead of walking 4 miles to contaminated water that is going to keep my family sick.

An amazing thing happened while fund raising in the last few days, the project received a donation from some one I don't know, word traveled, and a donation was made. So now I need your help, I may not even need your donation, you may not have it, and thats fine. But do 10 people you know this year, would they be willing to donate 1 dollar to be a part of something like this? Would anyone be willing to pass up 1 soda, 1 energy drink, 1 coffee, this year........ for someone who doesn't have uncontaminated water?

Here is a great opportunity to give back to those who do not have the basics in life. A $10.00 donation can make such a big difference, a piece of the puzzle. I look forward to the day when we can look at the photos of our first well. We will make a difference this year.

One of the greatest things about working with the Water Project is knowing that 100% of any donation goes directly to this construction project. Our goal amount will pay for an entire completed project. I would hope to make this a yearly goal for Midwest Pond Design, a pond company bringing water to others just makes sense. I ask that if you are unable to donate, you would help promote our efforts by passing this fundraising page and my words on to others.

http://bit.ly/rWuqiZ

Thank you,

Allen
Midwest Pond Design

thats my birthday speech guys..... sorry to dump it on you on the weekend, but I need to keep trying


----------



## clncut

Just got in and time for....crazy night. The wind was unreal, couldt see 15 ft in front of the truck. I was wondering how long it would take before we were placed under a blizzard warning. Lake effect is amazing....north side account about 2 inches at one point, drove 10 Min south and easily 6 inches or so. I couldn't believe bow many people were out driving last night.....lots of cars in ditches this morning! Anyhow....hope everyone got to play a little....sleep time!


----------



## GMC99

Looks like it needs to move north a bit..


----------



## SnowMatt13

I wouldn't put too much faith in the snowday forecasts.


----------



## WilliamOak

Full salt, scraped some spots but the roads were TERRIBLE at times yesterday, got stuck by the bridge on 14 going over 31 for almost 30min b/c people couldn't get going.


----------



## dlcs

SnowMatt13;1445851 said:


> I wouldn't put too much faith in the snowday forecasts.


I agree he is about as bad as Accuweather.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1445851 said:


> I wouldn't put too much faith in the snowday forecasts.











its early



GMC99;1445818 said:


> Looks like it needs to move north a bit..


yea



dlcs;1445858 said:


> I agree he is about as bad as Accuweather.


Accuweatherless


----------



## Bird21

Wow what a storm, maybe an inch in spots!!!!!!! Good thing we had loaders standing by just in case we ran into 2" drifts. Scraped and salted a few places. Gotta go check all the equipment after such a heavy snow and I almost had to use 4x4. Phew, now onto the next dusting!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1445918 said:


> Wow what a storm, maybe an inch in spots!!!!!!! Good thing we had loaders standing by just in case we ran into 2" drifts. Scraped and salted a few places. Gotta go check all the equipment after such a heavy snow and I almost had to use 4x4. Phew, now onto the next dusting!!!


Ha..... That's all I used to scrape ice. That wet melting crap turned to ice. The sectional blade just pells that crap up


----------



## Bird21

I actually was in the Volvo L25 with a 12' sectional myself. The plow trucks left snow the sectional didn't leave much. I was going to add some more Arctics this year, well maybe next year now.


----------



## GMC99

Anybody have an idea what would cause the rear of my truck to feel like its "wobbling" under 30 mph? Bad belt in tire?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Belt broke in the tire.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

OMG.....Whitney Houston just died. I'm crying inside. Any bets on if it was over dose? LOL!


----------



## dieselss

No. She said she'll always love me....I sad with ya Ron crying on the inside


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey gm yep have to agree with russ broken belts in tires.how old are the tires?are they regular tires or hd 6 plys or 8 plys ???


----------



## dieselss

Gmc. Maybe outta balance. Broken belt will cause wobbling all the time, if its that bad


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. That's why I gotta blizzard,,wings in scoop, looks like I know what I'm doing...Bahaaaaaa


----------



## GMC99

dieselss;1446106 said:


> Gmc. Maybe outta balance. Broken belt will cause wobbling all the time, if its that bad


The tires are load range E all terrains, they are maybe 4 years old.. Its only noticeable under 30 mph, and worse with a full load of salt in the back... I had thought as well it was a bad belt, but thought it would do it all the time, I can do 70 mph on the expressway and its fine.. I know my steering stabilizer is shot, somebody had suggested that may cause it as well...


----------



## dlcs

so what's the latest on next week snows
local guessers are saying less than a inch here on Monday

what you guys hearing?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Is it in the rear or front


----------



## GMC99

R&R Yard Design;1446143 said:


> Is it in the rear or front


I dont feel it in the steering wheel.. It is 100% in the back, I can look in my rear view mirror, and see the bed of the truck, and the vbox wobbling, and can feel it pretty bad.. But as soon as I get over 25-30 mph its gone... Already checked to make sure all the lugs were tight, and Im almost positive a rim is not bent..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1446136 said:


> so what's the latest on next week snows
> local guessers are saying less than a inch here on Monday
> 
> what you guys hearing?


Monday night looks to be a 1-2 incher. Possible 3 inch amounts further south. Than again what do I know? I said 2-4 here for Friday.:crying:


----------



## dieselss

Balance issuse 100% either tires or driveshaft...betting tires tho


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1446160 said:


> Monday night looks to be a 1-2 incher. Possible 3 inch amounts further south. Than again what do I know? I said 2-4 here for Friday.:crying:


Hoping for anything plowable. What about midweek, looks to be all over the place right now, temps are scary.


----------



## Midwest Pond

no snow and the Hawks can't win.... what a winter


----------



## GMC99

dieselss;1446162 said:


> Balance issuse 100% either tires or driveshaft...betting tires tho


Bad tire?? Or just in need of a wheel balancing??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I wouldnt think it would be balancing.because the if it was the faster you go it it should get alot worse.if somthing is out of balance meaning weight is missing from the rim to make it keep rotation of tire stay in alinement.so once that weight comes of alinement is off of that tire.when tires are banced they ate spun at a high speed thus causing it to wobble till proper weight is place on rim.dor it to go away after you accelerate over 30-35 and it goes away.dont make sense.GM take it ti a respectable alignmrnt shop one that can put your truck on a speed rack and be able to watch it.There us a real good place that we bring our ambulances to in BRIDGEVIEW,IL OFF OF 93R
AND HARLEM called WILRAE TIRE BEEN THERE FOR EVER


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1446296 said:


> I wouldnt think it would be balancing.because the if it was the faster you go it it should get alot worse.if somthing is out of balance meaning weight is missing from the rim to make it keep rotation of tire stay in alinement.so once that weight comes of alinement is off of that tire.when tires are banced they ate spun at a high speed thus causing it to wobble till proper weight is place on rim.dor it to go away after you accelerate over 30-35 and it goes away.dont make sense.GM take it ti a respectable alignmrnt shop one that can put your truck on a speed rack and be able to watch it.There us a real good place that we bring our ambulances to in BRIDGEVIEW,IL OFF OF 93R
> AND HARLEM called WILRAE TIRE BEEN THERE FOR EVER


Great just what I want to do, buy new tires! Thanks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GMC99;1446314 said:


> Great just what I want to do, buy new tires! Thanks


well you dont have to buy new ones.

you could just buy used ones instead


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bent rim ?

Rotate the tires to see if it gets worse

Thursday is is still on the fence with me on how much. Depens on the snow rain line

south may get more rain


----------



## brianbrich1

Hey pat was that text intended for me?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, did u call it ? I seen u call late last night( u called early, seen it late)


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Any ways I'm heading to my shop soon to finish of my truck


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Keep it under 80!


----------



## the new boss 92

GMC99;1446131 said:


> The tires are load range E all terrains, they are maybe 4 years old.. Its only noticeable under 30 mph, and worse with a full load of salt in the back... I had thought as well it was a bad belt, but thought it would do it all the time, I can do 70 mph on the expressway and its fine.. I know my steering stabilizer is shot, somebody had suggested that may cause it as well...


check your u joints in the rear, had it happen to one of my buddys, hell your in carol stream if you want some one else to take a look at it with ya and try to figure it out ill be free later.


----------



## brianbrich1

No I didnot call. I will later today. Wasnt sure it was meant for me and have no clue what..


----------



## brianbrich1

Haha funny funny pat


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I really can't believe you called Brian. He tired that one on me too. I knew gooder!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1446417 said:


> I really can't believe you called Brian. He tired that one on me too. I knew gooder!


Me too......I knew what was up.


----------



## brianbrich1

If it was 15 yrs ago before being married I would b sweating...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ok, so thats why he put "she" needs to talk to you. Nice try Pat!


----------



## brianbrich1

It was funny... He got me to call.. After that I knew I been had.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I never called. I knew it would be bullsh!t. But now im curious what or who was in other end of phone


----------



## brianbrich1

Call and youll laugh...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I've been getting plenty of good laughs with our weather!


----------



## GMC99

the new boss 92;1446360 said:


> check your u joints in the rear, had it happen to one of my buddys, hell your in carol stream if you want some one else to take a look at it with ya and try to figure it out ill be free later.


Thanks for the offer! I jacked the rear end up this morning, and put it in gear so I could see the tires spin, and sure enough its got a bad belt, I could also see the tire has a bulge on the sidewall.... Havent priced tires recently, and holy shi* the prices have gone up! Sucks!


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1446327 said:


> well you dont have to buy new ones.
> 
> you could just buy used ones instead


Hell Id buy a used set if I could find some real nice ones... Hard size to find though.. Get to spend another $1000 I wont see back this year! :realmad:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

this outta make you boys mad! Were expecting 1-2" of that white stuff down here in texas tonight! Then 80 degrees tuesday and wednesday


----------



## DIRISHMAN

PabstBlueRibbon;1446580 said:


> this outta make you boys mad! Were expecting 1-2" of that white stuff down here in texas tonight! Then 80 degrees tuesday and wednesday


Ok so what are ya tryin to say that your going to be riding a bull pulling a back drag plow hitched up to it?????????????:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Gmc look in to treadwright.com for tire. I have them on all the trucks and love them.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;1446628 said:


> Gmc look in to treadwright.com for tire. I have them on all the trucks and love them.


Agreed! Way cheaper.


----------



## buildinon

We did very little plowing this last time with the pre-salting. Most of out stuff in the city had an inch or less. At my house in Buffalo Grove there was about 1 1/2. Other than that it was a good salt run. It is staying nice and cold though, so hopefully what ever we get sticks this week.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Gmc look in to treadwright.com for tire. I have them on all the trucks and love them.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Why does this site double post.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1446647 said:


> Why does this site double post.


To help ya get to were P2P is at in the 2000 club QuickerThumbs Up


----------



## rv4jesus

*how do you judge and bill for snow depth?*

My question is regarding a snowfall like the last one we had in Chicago. The weather reports were saying 3" but I was measuring about 1". What do you do especially on seasonal accounts with a 2" trigger?


----------



## road2damascus

brianbrich1;1446439 said:


> It was funny... He got me to call.. After that I knew I been had.


Got me too.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

rv4jesus;1446661 said:


> My question is regarding a snowfall like the last one we had in Chicago. The weather reports were saying 3" but I was measuring about 1". What do you do especially on seasonal accounts with a 2" trigger?


Do what we all do cut one inch off the ruler stick it in the snow and take a picture of it as proof and wella good to go......ahahahahaha.....


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1446669 said:


> Do what we all do cut one inch off the ruler stick it in the snow and take a picture of it as proof and wella good to go......ahahahahaha.....


Thumbs Up:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Me no. I feel great with my red solo cup.


----------



## ERWbuilders

eh....im stupider than ever because lifes reaaalllyyyy tough right now lol


----------



## GMC99

Whats on tap for tomorrows snow?? And thanks a lot for getting that damn song stuck in my head again!! LOL


----------



## Bird21

Tomorrow will be another bust! But a better bust than the last one!


----------



## GMC99

Just did some reading on the NWS site, sounds like the wednesday and thursday system could be very interesting...


----------



## Bird21

Something we had heard all year. " something to watch" " could be interesting" " a developing system"
Yeah yeah yeah wait and see!!!


----------



## Bird21

But this week does give us the most chances of snow. System after system lined up.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Tomorrow will give us 1-2, more south of I80


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GMC99;1446760 said:


> Whats on tap for tomorrows snow?? And thanks a lot for getting that damn song stuck in my head again!! LOL


Glad I could Ablige,Well at least look at it this way your not thinking about TIRES.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

snow day = 1-3 through mon night....BUST!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

As far as tomorrow nights snow, I'd say north of I-88 won't see really anything. To the south of that point maybe an inch or two. Two inch amounts will be closer to and or south of I-80.


----------



## erkoehler

What's with the big storm towards weekend? Thinking about heading north friday? ???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1446893 said:


> what's with the big storm towards weekend? Thinking about heading north friday? ???


boat show ek??????:d


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Not much this week about an inch on Monday. And a rain mix but mostly rain late in the week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://apps.dealerconnection.com/de...dealerPACode=04011&certifiedPreownedImg=false

http://terrysfordlincoln.com/vehicl...250superduty-extendedcabpickup4x4/409955.html

BOTH OF MY OLD TRUCKS ARE UP FOR SALE......AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## dlcs

R&R Yard Design;1446992 said:


> Not much this week about an inch on Monday. And a rain mix but mostly rain late in the week.


kinda like a broken record for this winter.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nobody has bought the 2008 yet? Damn, I'd hate to be that dealership


----------



## erkoehler

dirishman;1446898 said:


> boat show ek??????:d


3/1-3/4......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Those sure are some purrty trucks!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hey guys,

Heres the number for New NWS system, just imput whatever zip code you want. 

603-413-4127

Its pretty kool and gives you good info in real time


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Awesome. Thanks. That's gonna come in handy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

so far:

western wideout installed- sort of working

both fuel tanks-working

light bar installed- working

work lights installed- working

extra brake/turn LINZ6 RED installed- working

back up camera installed, wires ran to dash

front and rear strobes installed- working

side LINZ6 YELLOW installed- working

sat radio antenna installed and ran to dash

need to install:

Kenwood 7100 stereo/gps/sat/monitor + more

steering wheel kit

air compressor

air bags

air horn

front plate 

plus a few more minor things

need to order:

software for my spartan turner

new head delete pipe

relay for air compressor

I need to keep these trucks longer, this sh!t old getting changing every 16-18 months


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1447043 said:


> so far:
> 
> western wideout installed- sort of working
> 
> both fuel tanks-working
> 
> light bar installed- working
> 
> work lights installed- working
> 
> extra brake/turn LINZ6 RED installed- working
> 
> back up camera installed, wires ran to dash
> 
> front and rear strobes installed- working
> 
> side LINZ6 YELLOW installed- working
> 
> sat radio antenna installed and ran to dash
> 
> need to install:
> 
> Kenwood 7100 stereo/gps/sat/monitor + more
> 
> steering wheel kit
> 
> air compressor
> 
> air bags
> 
> air horn
> 
> front plate
> 
> plus a few more minor things
> 
> need to order:
> 
> software for my spartan turner
> 
> new head delete pipe
> 
> relay for air compressor
> 
> I need to keep these trucks longer, this sh!t old getting changing every 16-18 months


OK pat wish I was in your shoes......SO CAN YA HELP A BROTHER OUT:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Let it snow guys. Tomorrow night looks gooder than it did earlier. Pat and I both think a 1-3 incher, he said 2, I'll say up to 3, is popssible. Let it come!


Phone is dying and I'm hanging with the wife. Good night all!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NIGHT RON SEE YA IN THE AM

NIGHT JOHN BOY.....


----------



## dieselss

Night sarge


----------



## ultimate plow

Pushin 2 Please;1446853 said:


> As far as tomorrow nights snow, I'd say north of I-88 won't see really anything. To the south of that point maybe an inch or two. Two inch amounts will be closer to and or south of I-80.


Noaa says 1-2 for us so I hope your wronge!


----------



## dieselss

Nice......


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Missing pages agian.


----------



## Bird21

Looks like you Southern guys are gonna get the most outta this next bust. 
This forum is like area 51, some post are here and then gone. Poof!!

I really wonder what the last weeks of winter will be like, will systems keep coming in one after another?? Will the temps hold cold enough to produce? Strange winter for the entire US not just us, probally gonna get slammed in March. Who knows!!! I do know I am so bored!!!! Usually plow, then fix, plow, fix, etc. This year plow ...................................chase money.................. salt............hardscape............ and wait!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good snow day all!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I see my post Hit the trash bin. 

Anyways the 1st one looks better for the south the 2nd one looks better for the north guys


----------



## dieselss

R&R Yard Design;1447225 said:


> Missing pages agian.


yep,,,,and even a nice pm!!!!!
fox is talking about tonight-ish.1-3


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1447283 said:


> I see my post Hit the trash bin.
> 
> Anyways the 1st one looks better for the south the 2nd one looks better for the north guys


You mean GOODER!


----------



## ultimate plow

Would of been nice to hit the powerball. Would of been a record winter!


----------



## dieselss

Y. Would you invent a snow machine for us? Lol


----------



## GMC99

Doh! Figures goes north again!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1447440 said:


> Doh! Figures goes north again!


Next one is around the 22nd


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for tonight. I think 1-2 is a good bet!


----------



## erkoehler

Hopefully it shifts farther north! My cabin needs snow !


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Snow tonight will be dry so withsalt on the pavement most of it will m
elt we will see probly about an inch at the most


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1447461 said:


> Next one is around the 22nd


Are you thinking were for sure screwed out of the the system thursday?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes. Maybe some wrap around snow on the backside but nothing to worry about.


----------



## dlcs

NOAA is saying this in their extended forcast for northwest illinois.. *A STRENGTHENING STORM SYSTEM WILL TRACK FROM THE SOUTHERN PLAINS
ON WEDNESDAY TO NEAR CHICAGO BY THURSDAY. RAIN WILL SPREAD ACROSS
MUCH OF THE OUTLOOK AREA WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON...POSSIBLY MIXED WITH
SNOW AND SLEET NORTHWEST OF A BELLE PLAINE TO DUBUQUE LINE IN
NORTHEAST IOWA. MODERATE TO POSSIBLY HEAVY SNOW IS EXPECTED
WEDNESDAY NIGHT INTO THURSDAY MORNING ESPECIALLY NORTH OF INTERSTATE
80. ELSEWHERE A RAIN AND SNOW MIX WILL GRADUALLY CHANGE TO SNOW.
AT LEAST SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION IS LIKELY ESPECIALLY
NORTH OF I-80...WITH THE POTENTIAL FOR AROUND 6 INCHES NEAR THE
HIGHWAY 20 CORRIDOR. STAY TUNED TO LATER UPDATES AS ANY DEVIATION
IN THE PATH OF THE STORM SYSTEM MAY CHANGE SNOW AMOUNTS.*


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I think I'm gonna buy a new truck this week. Debating between a chevy 2500 and a Ford F250. Both 2012 models both diesel. Any thoughts on the chevy's?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Megan on 2 just said we could possibly see 2-3 ??? Which sounds gooder .........lol


----------



## dlcs

DIRISHMAN;1447502 said:


> Megan on 2 just said we could possibly see 2-3 ??? Which sounds gooder .........lol


today? or Thurs?


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1447502 said:


> Megan on 2 just said we could possibly see 2-3 ??? Which sounds gooder .........lol


Pretty sure a 2-3 incher wouldnt satisfy her.. hehe


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dlcs;1447512 said:


> today? or Thurs?


Tonight into tommorow .....dlcs .....WE'll see Don;t have to much faith in these local guessers even though Megan and Cheryl on ch5 are Hot......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1447500 said:


> I think I'm gonna buy a new truck this week. Debating between a chevy 2500 and a Ford F250. Both 2012 models both diesel. Any thoughts on the chevy's?


Ok Mike first of all GIve me your old one and I'll give ya mine for a trade in..1996 250HD with 51,000 original 5.8 gas...  .or ...we know were ya could get a Gooder deall on a 2011 F250 PS xtra cab.......6.7 All Black....HMMMM wonder who....better ask Pushin :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1447500 said:


> I think I'm gonna buy a new truck this week. Debating between a chevy 2500 and a Ford F250. Both 2012 models both diesel. Any thoughts on the chevy's?


if this page had a "like button", i would unlike you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1447498 said:


> NOAA is saying this in their extended forcast for northwest illinois.. *A STRENGTHENING STORM SYSTEM WILL TRACK FROM THE SOUTHERN PLAINS
> ON WEDNESDAY TO NEAR CHICAGO BY THURSDAY. RAIN WILL SPREAD ACROSS
> MUCH OF THE OUTLOOK AREA WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON...POSSIBLY MIXED WITH
> SNOW AND SLEET NORTHWEST OF A BELLE PLAINE TO DUBUQUE LINE IN
> NORTHEAST IOWA. MODERATE TO POSSIBLY HEAVY SNOW IS EXPECTED
> WEDNESDAY NIGHT INTO THURSDAY MORNING ESPECIALLY NORTH OF INTERSTATE
> 80. ELSEWHERE A RAIN AND SNOW MIX WILL GRADUALLY CHANGE TO SNOW.
> AT LEAST SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION IS LIKELY ESPECIALLY
> NORTH OF I-80...WITH THE POTENTIAL FOR AROUND 6 INCHES NEAR THE
> HIGHWAY 20 CORRIDOR. STAY TUNED TO LATER UPDATES AS ANY DEVIATION
> IN THE PATH OF THE STORM SYSTEM MAY CHANGE SNOW AMOUNTS.*


I'm assuming thats the Iowa NWS


----------



## erkoehler

They are pre-treating the roads up here in Lake Zurich.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1447500 said:


> I think I'm gonna buy a new truck this week. Debating between a chevy 2500 and a Ford F250. Both 2012 models both diesel. Any thoughts on the chevy's?


Either one is going to be great.


GMC99;1447516 said:


> Pretty sure a 2-3 incher wouldnt satisfy her.. hehe


No it wouldn't. I know i will be happy though!


1olddogtwo;1447531 said:


> I'm assuming thats the Iowa NWS


I agree. Can't be here?


----------



## zman9119

erkoehler;1447534 said:


> They are pre-treating the roads up here in Lake Zurich.


Same in Downers Grove


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I was just told that Skillet-Head said 1-3 inches and it will start around 9pm. Hope he gets it right!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1447557 said:


> I was just told that Skillet-Head said 1-3 inches and it will start around 9pm. Hope he gets it right!


What is the Pat and Pushin show sayin bout the Snow????????????


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1447531 said:


> I'm assuming thats the Iowa NWS


Pat, the Moline office. They cover my area more so than the Chicago office. I think there is going to be a sharp dividing line on Thurs. snow. I can almost guarantee which side I will be on. actually, I'm in snow for wednesday night anf Thursday, or at least this minute I am.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1447559 said:


> What is the Pat and Pushin show sayin bout the Snow????????????


I will put it the way Pat put it last night when we talked..... 2 inches is "doable".


dlcs;1447565 said:


> Pat, the Moline office. They cover my area more so than the Chicago office. I think there is going to be a sharp dividing line on Thurs. snow. I can almost guarantee which side I will be on.


I'm worried that we will all be on the wrong side.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok Skilling on and show ing approxamate total 1.8 lansing area,midway1.5 far north less but north by the clocloser to lake a wee bit more poss he just said 10:1 ratio for this storm????

So from that bein said this will be KINDA DRY .........CORRECT?? PAT/ RON


----------



## dlcs

Local guessers says .7" for us today. Another bust, as there is enough salt on the lots from last week to take care of that dusting.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1447569 said:


> I will put it the way Pat put it last night when we talked..... 2 inches is "doable".
> 
> I'm worried that we will all be on the wrong side.


I'm not worried at all, cause I know we will all be on the wrong side. Its been that way pretty much all season. lol


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1447529 said:


> if this page had a "like button", i would unlike you


Pat why do you gotta un like me. It was just a question.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1447575 said:


> I'm not worried at all, cause I know we will all be on the wrong side. Its been that way pretty much all season. lol


Yes it has.:realmad:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Weve been on wrong side , The dark side ,the ducttape side,the Hillbilly side,the whats Next???:laughing:


----------



## plow3232

does anyone have an extra module for a fisher poly caster salt spreader or the tornado would work too. let me know thanks pm me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1447580 said:


> Pat why do you gotta un like me. It was just a question.....


The Chevy thing.....LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1447559 said:


> What is the Pat and Pushin show sayin bout the Snow????????????


It's white and falls from the sky most years


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1447571 said:


> ok Skilling on and show ing approxamate total 1.8 lansing area,midway1.5 far north less but north by the clocloser to lake a wee bit more poss he just said 10:1 ratio for this storm????
> 
> So from that bein said this will be KINDA DRY .........CORRECT?? PAT/ RON


1 to 10 at best. It will take Sometime to saturate the air


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Had hot wings from wings top for lunch, they burn more coming out. I may be spending more time here this afternoon checking while spitting hot sauce out my......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1447628 said:


> The Chevy thing.....LOL


I don't like the front end factory sag. So the chevy thing might rule it self out rather quickly. Waiting on Rizza to call me back about the Ford I want.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1447630 said:


> It's white and falls from the sky most years


Nice..........


----------



## brianbrich1

I have a truck offered to me that has been totaled by the Insurance company due to the heater blower catching on . Minimal cosmetic damage but the quesfion is how expensive of damage can there be to the electrical. 2005 3500 chevy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1447639 said:


> I don't like the front end factory sag. So the chevy thing might rule it self out rather quickly. Waiting on Rizza to call me back about the Ford I want.


the 012s chevys are pretty strong in the front end and are nice trucks. I do have a extra X- plan pin that you could use. Let me read the rules again. I know I can only buy 2 new ford products a year. I just renewed mine last month.

We also have a program for chevy and dodge.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1447639 said:


> I don't like the front end factory sag. So the chevy thing might rule it self out rather quickly. Waiting on Rizza to call me back about the Ford I want.


OMG YUK Rizza @#$$$%##.....Talk with Pat /OLDDOGG or Get ahold oF EK for one of his contact up by him to save ya some Money.....he sent that guy on here CAPT SHAW and got a killer deal on a new DODGE 2500 deisel plus this dealer has A FORD DEALER THE OWN ALSO

OR MIKE GO TO WHERE R&R RUSS WENT TO CURRIE FORD IN FRANFORT OR EVN TERRYS FORD IN PEATONE

STAY AWAY FROM RIZZA YOU WALK OUT SIDEWAYS FEELIN A LITTLE BIT FUNNY.


----------



## erkoehler

Hit me up when your ready to buy.

Or

Email me a quote and I'll see what I can save you.


----------



## erkoehler

Ford and dodge, no problem.

I can ask about chevy.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I think we will be luck to see an inch.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1447706 said:


> I think we will be luck to see an inch.


one inch or 20....im mostly ready


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Maybe an inch if we are lucky.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1447644 said:


> I have a truck offered to me that has been totaled by the Insurance company due to the heater blower catching on . Minimal cosmetic damage but the quesfion is how expensive of damage can there be to the electrical. 2005 3500 chevy


Hey brian you answered your own question.....It's a $$$$$$$$$ Chevey$$$$$$$$$$:laughing:

Just Kidding is it a MAX


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SnowMatt13;1447706 said:


> I think we will be luck to see an inch.


Were you peekin again :laughing::laughing:


----------



## clncut

R&R Yard Design;1447728 said:


> Maybe an inch if we are lucky.


Radar looks pretty broken up.....anything close to two inches we're going!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anything close to 1.5 and its game on. I don't see us getting 1 inch though.


----------



## brianbrich1

Yes its a dmax


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sweet Brian 5k beats a 600 a month car payment???


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1447746 said:


> Anything close to 1.5 and its game on. I don't see us getting 1 inch though.


What do yo see in your crystal ball....more or less at this point. Btw....great job calling the ball on the lake effect for my area!


----------



## dlcs

I heard the midweek storm is moving further south?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I don't see anything more than a dusting. That looks to be on the high side. Sorry, another miss for us all.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1447768 said:


> I heard the midweek storm is moving further south?


Looking at inch of rain if that was cold or stayed cold we would have gotten a foot plus.

I still have have the towel; not ready to throw it in


----------



## DIRISHMAN

clncut;1447763 said:


> What do yo see in your crystal ball....more or less at this point. Btw....great job calling the ball on the lake effect for my area!


Hey Clncut been meaning to ask ya do you have lowboys to move your EQUIPT around if so were you goin down La grangeroad /R45heading south towards I80 one had a Cutter and the other one had a Skidsteer???? last week I THINK?????


----------



## clncut

DIRISHMAN;1447781 said:


> Hey Clncut been meaning to ask ya do you have lowboys to move your EQUIPT around if so were you goin down La grangeroad /R45heading south towards I80 one had a Cutter and the other one had a Skidsteer???? last week I THINK?????


Nope....I know there is a clean cut tree service out there, it was probably them.


----------



## Lunarlandscape

Hey guys, Im selling my Excursion. I know it is the weather thread but everyones local. Here is the Link to Craigslist

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/2848084953.html


----------



## captshawn

DIRISHMAN;1447651 said:


> OMG YUK Rizza @#$$$%##.....Talk with Pat /OLDDOGG or Get ahold oF EK for one of his contact up by him to save ya some Money.....he sent that guy on here CAPT SHAW and got a killer deal on a new DODGE 2500 deisel plus this dealer has A FORD DEALER THE OWN ALSO
> 
> OR MIKE GO TO WHERE R&R RUSS WENT TO CURRIE FORD IN FRANFORT OR EVN TERRYS FORD IN PEATONE
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM RIZZA YOU WALK OUT SIDEWAYS FEELIN A LITTLE BIT FUNNY.


Actually it's a 3500 dodge...Anyways EK Does have a great contact. Don't overlook the new Dodge. I really like the bottom end power of my new truck. The mileage is preety good compared to my DMAX.


----------



## GMC99

captshawn;1447794 said:


> Actually it's a 3500 dodge...Anyways EK Does have a great contact. Don't overlook the new Dodge. I really like the bottom end power of my new truck. The mileage is preety good compared to my DMAX.


Agreed, not sure why all you guys are dodge haters... They've come a long way the last 10 years.. Best diesel in the industry, and a 100,000 mile warranty, along with a 150,000 mile warranty on the tranny... Oh and no DEF fluid... Kinda a no brainer to me


----------



## ERWbuilders

GMC99;1447816 said:


> Agreed, not sure why all you guys are dodge haters... They've come a long way the last 10 years.. Best diesel in the industry, and a 100,000 mile warranty, along with a 150,000 mile warranty on the tranny... Oh and no DEF fluid... Kinda a no brainer to me


Youll hate em when you see one wrapped around a tree with the motor literally in the cab of the truck and the guy went through the windshield when his seatbelt snapped....


----------



## GMC99

ERWbuilders;1447819 said:


> Youll hate em when you see one wrapped around a tree with the motor literally in the cab of the truck and the guy went through the windshield when his seatbelt snapped....


I wrecked my 2003, hit a woman at 40 mph who pulled out in front of me.. She was in the hospital for 2 months, I walked away from it.. Truck saved my life.


----------



## dlcs

Local weather forcasters snow potential map for midweek.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Youza lucky boy then lol...but thats why i love my fords....i didnt just walk away i drove away after totalling out 2 cars lol


----------



## brianbrich1

Weather system tonight looks like is falling apart for us?


----------



## GMC99

5 4 3 2 1 how long before its deleted


----------



## ERWbuilders

Thumbs Up


GMC99;1447842 said:


> 5 4 3 2 1 how long before its deleted


Thumbs Up


----------



## chitown sparky

GMC99;1447842 said:


> 5 4 3 2 1 how long before its deleted


amen they don't even get there name on the news most of the time


----------



## SullivanSeptic

GMC99;1447842 said:


> 5 4 3 2 1 how long before its deleted[/QUOTE
> 
> Hats off to them is right. I know its a weather thread, but a big thank you to those solders. Words do no justice


----------



## DIRISHMAN

gmc99;1447842 said:


> 5 4 3 2 1 how long before its deleted


thats what i am talkin about........

Nice one gmc

hand Is on the heart and i say thank you..................


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's bs if it goes buy buy.


----------



## dieselss

amen,,,thanks gmc,,,nice pic,,,i wonder who came up with that!!!
thats what happened to us last night....but it came up missing in like 15 mins.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

2 things, 1. hats off to all past present and future members of the US Armed Forces without them none of us would be doing what we do today thanks for keeping our a $$es out of trouble.

2. Pat if you don't have an extra X plan pin avail. let me know I can get one also.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

..25-1 inch at the most tonight


----------



## littlebass

GMC99;1447842 said:


> 5 4 3 2 1 how long before its deleted


So much for keeping this a professional site..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's not like he made that the picture was up on the net the day she died.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

I don't see how its not professional when most of us on here are members of snow care for troops.... We plow the snow she put it up her nose and smoked it... did it to herself.... these guys put it on the line for us every single day and don't get an 1/8 of the credit that they should


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy poop. Its snowing out here!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

littlebass;1447899 said:


> so much for keeping this a professional site..


 you know for a so called newbie on here. Never had an issue before on here so why nake a big deal of it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Where are you at P2P Home ?? or out . Yep your right P2P snowin out by me cars all have a coating on themThumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy poop again, my neighbors driveways are covered. Mine has way to much salt on it. Yes Dennis, I am home.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

You over at Sullys house havin Chocolate PUDDIN....:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dfdsuperduty;1447894 said:


> 2 things, 1. hats off to all past present and future members of the US Armed Forces without them none of us would be doing what we do today thanks for keeping our a $$es out of trouble.
> 
> 2. Pat if you don't have an extra X plan pin avail. let me know I can get one also.


I talked with Mike, sounds like hes getting the truck very close to X-plan pricing. I know the truck he's looking at, it's a twin to the one I just bought. i also have special hooks with chevy and dodge, i just never used them.



R&R Yard Design;1447909 said:


> It's not like he made that the picture was up on the net the day she died.


i dont know why i quoted this



Pushin 2 Please;1447932 said:


> Holy poop. Its snowing out here!


I was just out hooking up and heavy flurries here.


----------



## d&r

Pushin 2 Please;1447932 said:


> Holy poop. Its snowing out here!


Hey can you speak with the snow gods and maybe ask them send some up to the Ohare area?


----------



## littlebass

Don't have a problem posting stuff about our troops. I am also signed up for plowing for troops. Just don't think it is necessary to combine the two. People make mistakes. Just don't think this is the place for it.


----------



## snowguys

D&r where you from?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pat, your hooking up? Really? 


If I could, I would send it everywhere. I want us all to play!


----------



## d&r

snowguys;1447951 said:


> D&r where you from?


Schiller Park, pretty much at the east end of Ohare's runway.

Anybody know what its doing in Woodridge, I have 1 account out thataway.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

littlebass;1447950 said:


> Don't have a problem posting stuff about our troops. I am also signed up for plowing for troops. Just don't think it is necessary to combine the two. People make mistakes. Just don't think this is the place for it.


OK your right people do make mistakes in life.Part of growning up.........................BUT LETS PUT IT THIS WAY IF YOU'RE PLOWIN A LOT AND YA KEEP HITTING THE SAME SEWER COVER AND IT KNOCK THE SNOT OUT OF THE PLOW ARE YOU GOING TO CONTINUE TO HIT EVRYTIME YOU PLOW THIS LOT OR ARE YOU GOING TO DO SOMTHING DIFFERENT to try and figure out a different way??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

OK PAT DONT ANSWER THAT, WE ALREADY KNOW WHT YOU WOULD DO.

ANYWAY SHE HAD THE SAME OPTIONS BUT CHOSE TO GO THE SAME PATH.....END OF STORY ................DoH


----------



## natedawg77

Who's workin out there? Sittin in my district in Naperville waitin...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You getting anything up there Nate? I had a good snow shower here and now nothing.


----------



## natedawg77

Whole lotta nada here...light flurries off n on but nothing exciting...talked to the wife a few minutes ago she said driveway was covered at home out by Dekalb.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Covered here too in New Lenox. Snow stopped now.


----------



## brianbrich1

Snowing here sidewalk almost covered were there is no salt


----------



## brianbrich1

Looking at radar it is going to split like the red sea around us southsiders. Might not get much more than we got in the last 20 min?


----------



## d&r

brianbrich1;1447993 said:


> Looking at radar it is going to split like the red sea around us southsiders. Might not get much more than we got in the last 20 min?


Thats what it keeps doing when it gets near Ohare, it just seems to split and go around just before it gets to 355 but there is a small line just out west as long as it doesn't disipate and break up I can at least justify salting tonight.


----------



## GMC99

The little fat bald man, is still making it sound like snow is a real possibility on thursday... Have light snow/sleet falling in Carol Stream


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1447955 said:


> Pat, your hooking up? Really?
> 
> If I could, I would send it everywhere. I want us all to play!











In case we do get something, and I just repaired my buddy new mid-weight on saturday, he's coming to pick it. IF nothing, I still need it for wednesday. I'll drive the jeep to work cause tomorrow night I need drive this one home and drop this off at McCarthy ford to reprogarm the cpu











DIRISHMAN;1447970 said:


> OK your right people do make mistakes in life.Part of growning up.........................BUT LETS PUT IT THIS WAY IF YOU'RE PLOWIN A LOT AND YA KEEP HITTING THE SAME SEWER COVER AND IT KNOCK THE SNOT OUT OF THE PLOW ARE YOU GOING TO CONTINUE TO HIT EVRYTIME YOU PLOW THIS LOT OR ARE YOU GOING TO DO SOMTHING DIFFERENT to try and figure out a different way??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> OK PAT DONT ANSWER THAT, WE ALREADY KNOW WHT YOU WOULD DO.
> 
> ANYWAY SHE HAD THE SAME OPTIONS BUT CHOSE TO GO THE SAME PATH.....END OF STORY ................DoH


i seen that


----------



## Spucel

Hambrick & Co.;1447500 said:


> I think I'm gonna buy a new truck this week. Debating between a chevy 2500 and a Ford F250. Both 2012 models both diesel. Any thoughts on the chevy's?


Go with the F250!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1447773 said:


> Looking at inch of rain if that was cold or stayed cold we would have gotten a foot plus.
> 
> I still have have the towel; not ready to throw it in





GMC99;1448009 said:


> The little fat bald man, is still making it sound like snow is a real possibility on thursday... Have light snow/sleet falling in Carol Stream


it is, I'm willing this b!tch here


----------



## littlebass

DIRISHMAN;1447970 said:


> OK your right people do make mistakes in life.Part of growning up.........................BUT LETS PUT IT THIS WAY IF YOU'RE PLOWIN A LOT AND YA KEEP HITTING THE SAME SEWER COVER AND IT KNOCK THE SNOT OUT OF THE PLOW ARE YOU GOING TO CONTINUE TO HIT EVRYTIME YOU PLOW THIS LOT OR ARE YOU GOING TO DO SOMTHING DIFFERENT to try and figure out a different way??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> OK PAT DONT ANSWER THAT, WE ALREADY KNOW WHT YOU WOULD DO.
> 
> ANYWAY SHE HAD THE SAME OPTIONS BUT CHOSE TO GO THE SAME PATH.....END OF STORY ................DoH


Once again, I understand people make mistakes. ( Point Taken ) Just seems like this is not the place for it. Just Sayin


----------



## dlcs

We got a good half inch here, definately a salt run in the morning, said we may get some freezing drizzle overnight. hopefully the temps don't melt it all by morning....lol  Seriously


----------



## d&r

GMC99;1448009 said:


> The little fat bald man, is still making it sound like snow is a real possibility on thursday... Have light snow/sleet falling in Carol Stream


NWS is calling for all rain........:realmad:


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1448030 said:


> it is, I'm willing this b!tch here


I hear a couple of computer models have us in some pretty good snows wednesday night? one has 2-5" north of I-80 and the other has 6+ over much of northern Illinois? Anyone else hear this?


----------



## littlebass

I will definitely be watching Skillet Head tonight..


----------



## dlcs

d&r;1448040 said:


> NWS is calling for all rain........:realmad:


Look at the Moline offices forcast, I know its for mainly northwestern side of illinois but what we get you guys usually get too.


----------



## natedawg77

Finally on the move here!


----------



## dlcs

natedawg77;1448051 said:


> Finally on the move here!


On the move?


----------



## littlebass

http://www.johndee.com/forecast_graphic.htm

Here is what Johndee has


----------



## 1olddogtwo

d&r;1448040 said:


> NWS is calling for all rain........:realmad:


This is true, but do i believe it, no. A 50 mile swing is a game changer



dlcs;1448043 said:


> I hear a couple of computer models have us in some pretty good snows wednesday night? one has 2-5" north of I-80 and the other has 6+ over much of northern Illinois? Anyone else hear this?













littlebass;1448046 said:


> I will definitely be watching Skillet Head tonight..


going to try



natedawg77;1448051 said:


> Finally on the move here!


????


----------



## d&r

Light Snow Flurries here at Ohare........Now the question Plow on or Plow off.


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1447970 said:


> OK your right people do make mistakes in life.Part of growning up.........................BUT LETS PUT IT THIS WAY IF YOU'RE PLOWIN A LOT AND YA KEEP HITTING THE SAME SEWER COVER AND IT KNOCK THE SNOT OUT OF THE PLOW ARE YOU GOING TO CONTINUE TO HIT EVRYTIME YOU PLOW THIS LOT OR ARE YOU GOING TO DO SOMTHING DIFFERENT to try and figure out a different way??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> OK PAT DONT ANSWER THAT, WE ALREADY KNOW WHT YOU WOULD DO.
> 
> ANYWAY SHE HAD THE SAME OPTIONS BUT CHOSE TO GO THE SAME PATH.....END OF STORY ................DoH


So what are you trying to say? Ive hit the same sewer cap/crater sized sucken sewer grate numereous times??????? LOL :laughing::laughing:


----------



## d&r

1olddogtwo;1448061 said:


> This is true, but do i believe it, no. A 50 mile swing is a game changer
> 
> That is very true, well I hope it swings in our favor, picked up another load of salt today really dont feel like trying to store it all summer.


----------



## littlebass

I have eyes in Bloomingdale. E.K I hope it's good news at 1:00am


----------



## 1olddogtwo

d&r;1448068 said:


> 1olddogtwo;1448061 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true, but do i believe it, no. A 50 mile swing is a game changer
> 
> That is very true, well I hope it swings in our favor, picked up another load of salt today really dont feel like trying to store it all summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 22nd looks better, u can save for then
Click to expand...


----------



## dlcs

I'm leaving my plow on, with a 1/2" or so and a little freezing drizzle on top, may have to scrap a couple of places. Watcha guys think? LOL I know its pushing it but I want to plow!!!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

snowing so light its not even funny. just lightened up the driveway a little


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Who is going to salt tonight.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'd be glad to salt if mother nature would help out a bit


----------



## SnowMatt13

Skilling said computer models trending toward low going further south wed pm/thurs


----------



## snowguys

Heading out at 2


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We're going at 2 also. Thanks mother nature!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Me to going out at 2 

To start my truck to leave the bar........lol


----------



## erkoehler

Checking at 1:30, streets are wet........driveway is dusted over.


----------



## dlcs

Going to salt in the morning.


----------



## Bird21

A swing and a miss!!!! Another BUST!!!


----------



## highhog1

Since this snow season sucks this bad, lets see what happens with the grass this year for the landscapers this year. You will Probably only have to cut that twice as well!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey nick Nice Avatar pic is that you shovelin your walk.......:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok Guys here in Tinley park Snow has increased and has completely cover all or roads and they are out plowin and salting lokks like we may have 3/4 - 1.0 on ground and still comin down at a good clipThumbs Up


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1448246 said:


> Ok Guys here in Tinley park Snow has increased and has completely cover all or roads and they are out plowin and salting lokks like we may have 3/4 - 1.0 on ground and still comin down at a good clipThumbs Up


Ugh wish my bossman would call me out already I hate this waiting around!


----------



## highhog1

DIRISHMAN;1448242 said:


> hey nick Nice Avatar pic is that you shovelin your walk.......:laughing:


Nice try but I took that pic of you on the last event I figured you would of recognized yourself!! Lol. To-shay


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ahhahaha yep hurry up and wait.......here go to sleep and he will for sure call ya,just because your in bed sleeping


----------



## brianbrich1

About 1/2” of snow on everything. Looks like a salting is needed.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

highhog1;1448249 said:


> Nice try but I took that pic of you on the last event I figured you would of recognized yourself!! Lol. To-shay


Nope cant be me MY jacket is Red...............ahaha toche'


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1448251 said:


> ahhahaha yep hurry up and wait.......here go to sleep and he will for sure call ya,just because your in bed sleeping


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1448252 said:


> About 1/2" of snow on everything. Looks like a salting is needed.


still comin down by ya Brian cause it;s go in good here in TP


----------



## DIRISHMAN

may even have to drop the blade here and there


----------



## brianbrich1

No not really... Village went by and salted about 20 min ago roads all water


----------



## brianbrich1

On radar snow is for the most part past the state line and over the lake. A little to the south by kankakee but for us thats it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

just looked out my front room window and looks to be still comin down here Brian


----------



## brianbrich1

Flurries are flying around but nothing left as far as steady. I just came in from salting my sidewalk. Lucky if there is a 1/4” of snow at best


----------



## NW Snow Removal

this sucks. only about a half inch here in homer glen


----------



## brianbrich1

Looks lik we will be just running salt here..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

now it slowed down and looks like we got about 1/2 -3/4 dependin on wheer ya stand .Wind has kicked up a bit.....not real hard but enough to blow some of the snow around


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Better put the Vee on brian it's pretty bad out there and the drifts are a hole 1.1/2 deep


----------



## brianbrich1

I think ill just breakem with my tires while salting


----------



## erkoehler

Heavy dusting to half inch in Bloomingdale.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1448281 said:


> Heavy dusting to half inch in Bloomingdale.


Good Erik for you all up there


----------



## erkoehler

2:30 salt run...


----------



## mikeitu7

Full salt run and shovel walks to make a little bit more money.


----------



## d&r

mikeitu7;1448293 said:


> Full salt run and shovel walks to make a little bit more money.


Same here!!! but a couple of my accounts I had to drop the blade, there was a little more than what salt could clear by 5am gotta love the 0 tolerance properties....... Beer:30..


----------



## d&r

1olddogtwo;1448073 said:


> 22nd looks better, u can save for then


Hey Olddog what is the prediction for 22nd, Farmer Almanac says something is going to hit between 20th and 23rd?


----------



## GMC99

Cold front looks to be moving farther south, we could be plowing Wednesday night!! Take the plows off and wash everything!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

d&r;1448307 said:


> Hey Olddog what is the prediction for 22nd, Farmer Almanac says something is going to hit between 20th and 23rd?


No Prediction here, just saying when the next likelihood of an envet.

Maybe 1/2 in here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I feel refreshed I was a good night to sleep


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1448159 said:


> Skilling said computer models trending toward low going further south wed pm/thurs


It's a bit south, would help u more along the state line. It needs to stay south more before turning left over MI.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Full salt run and even pushed 2 lots. I guess its gooder than nothing!Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My two drives dont. Count.


----------



## ultimate plow

Nice little coating on everything went out at 3. Whats the chances of this storm still dropping a little south?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1448375 said:


> My two drives dont. Count.


I hope I didn't wake you?


ultimate plow;1448381 said:


> Nice little coating on everything went out at 3. Whats the chances of this storm still dropping a little south?


Slim to none.


----------



## erkoehler

We got a full salt run in, but the spinner on the salt dog stopped working. Think the motor is shot.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Does any one else start reading at the last page and work their way backwards to the point they left off at, then try to figure out what everyone was talking about? Or is it just me? 

Talked to EK, talked to Dennis and talked to Pat about the new truck. Definetly leaning towards another Ford. I am going to look at it this afternoon. I was able to work a pretty good deal at Rizza with no money down yet and without the my trade in. So in hearing what DIrish had happen I will look everything over extra carefully. Talked to 4 other dealers yesterday and no one could come close to what Rizza offered. 

So all in all time will tell. 

In the meantime got to presalt yesterday, then played 18 holes of golf and then did a full salt run this morning. Pretty good day all in all.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

erkoehler;1448427 said:


> We got a full salt run in, but the spinner on the salt dog stopped working. Think the motor is shot.


Eric have you greased it lately? I had that happen on my western 1000 a couple years back.


----------



## erkoehler

Hambrick & Co.;1448432 said:


> Eric have you greased it lately? I had that happen on my western 1000 a couple years back.


Yes.

One of the guys took it apart and cleaned it and checked/tightened connections. Up and running again, but I can think it needs to be replaced.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Did you try kicking it? That seems to work sometimes.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1448444 said:


> Did you try kicking it? That seems to work sometimes.


So true!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

We did that the last two events! Haha


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Try a BIGGER hammer. That usually works for me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1448429 said:


> Does any one else start reading at the last page and work their way backwards to the point they left off at, then try to figure out what everyone was talking about? Or is it just me?
> 
> Talked to EK, talked to Dennis and talked to Pat about the new truck. Definetly leaning towards another Ford. I am going to look at it this afternoon. I was able to work a pretty good deal at Rizza with no money down yet and without the my trade in. So in hearing what DIrish had happen I will look everything over extra carefully. Talked to 4 other dealers yesterday and no one could come close to what Rizza offered.
> 
> So all in all time will tell.
> 
> In the meantime got to presalt yesterday, then played 18 holes of golf and then did a full salt run this morning. Pretty good day all in all.


It all depends if theirs talk of straight BS or not. Only so much red cup or tape I can't handle


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1448456 said:


> It all depends if theirs talk of straight BS or not. Only so much red cup or tape I can't handle


I agree........


----------



## highhog1

Hambrick & Co.;1448429 said:


> Does any one else start reading at the last page and work their way backwards to the point they left off at, then try to figure out what everyone was talking about? Or is it just me?
> 
> Talked to EK, talked to Dennis and talked to Pat about the new truck. Definetly leaning towards another Ford. I am going to look at it this afternoon. I was able to work a pretty good deal at Rizza with no money down yet and without the my trade in. So in hearing what DIrish had happen I will look everything over extra carefully. Talked to 4 other dealers yesterday and no one could come close to what Rizza offered.
> 
> So all in all time will tell.
> 
> In the meantime got to presalt yesterday, then played 18 holes of golf and then did a full salt run this morning. Pretty good day all in all.


Be careful with Rizza. I never had a good episode with them. I even went to school with John Rizza for years and still got screwed! I don't trust them. They let my wife go home with the new car and three days later told her they couldn't find finacing for the rate we agreed on, so I said come take the car back but they already auctioned off my trade- in, the next day? Really? I have a few more stories but I'm tired of typing. You have been warned my brother!


----------



## highhog1

Were else can you plow and salt then go golfing later that day? Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1448456 said:


> It all depends if theirs talk of straight BS or not. Only so much red cup or tape I can't handle


.....:laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Doesn't every car dealership suck tho. I've had a couple good experience but bottom line any where ya go youre going to get screwed.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

As long as you are 100% ready to walk away, you can get a great deal. I got a super deal on my last Duramax. But I was a jerk to them and I didnt play nice. I walked out on three seperate occasions and I even pulled up in a truck from another dealer when I was test driving it. Needless to say, they dropped their price pretty fast and stopped playing games


----------



## highhog1

For me with Rizza it is personal. I got into a screaming match with the finance manager and I couldn't even tell you why, he came out of the box like an arrogant *****. They had to make him leave the office to bring someone else in. I laughed my ass off when he coulndt even come into his own office until the deal was complete. I think he had a bipolar episode.lol. my wife had to call the cops on Connie Rizza in tinley to get another issue resolved. Ahh I'm just venting, sorry guys


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1448483 said:


> As long as you are 100% ready to walk away, you can get a great deal. I got a super deal on my last Duramax. But I was a jerk to them and I didnt play nice. I walked out on three seperate occasions and I even pulled up in a truck from another dealer when I was test driving it. Needless to say, they dropped their price pretty fast and stopped playing games


I have no issues with walking out.


----------



## 78Craft

I generally buy from Feeny Autos. Ellissa over there has been great. They are a Dodge dealer but will find what your looking for. Easy to work with.


----------



## mikeitu7

Hambrick & Co.;1448547 said:


> I have no issues with walking out.


Are you trying to buy new or used?


----------



## SnowMatt13

John Dee's forecast looks promising..


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I'm buying new. Haven't had any issues as of yet.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

YEAH BABY 
NICK I to had 2 episode at rizza First was my ex's sister, her husband passed away so she wanted to buy a new car with some of the life insurance money.So she wanted at that time a new TAURUS car was like 23k and this guy sold her 10k in warrenty stuff til I went in there like a Bull in a china shop.Told the sisternlaw why she didnt ask for help.then Had Orlands Finest show up tell me to settle down or I was goin to jail for what ever it was.then I proceded to tell the cop the should be taken the salesman to jail for bait and switch plus improper tachtics.

put it this way they like to play around with the NUMBERS and show ya one thing and do just the opposite.....Mike make sure you look at everything before you sign if ya end up going with RIZZA


----------



## metallihockey88

Hambrick & Co.;1448575 said:


> I'm buying new. Haven't had any issues as of yet.


Just bought my 2011 diesel f250 from bull valley Ford in woodstock. Best experience I've had and got a killer deal. Said they won't be brat for price on any truck and i believe it. Anyone I've talked to had great experience wit them. Talk to Bill holden. That's who did my deal. Great guy


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well Mike take your Pick
Local ford dealer
South Dealer 
North dealer 
INDIANA Dealer
WIS DEALER :laughing:


----------



## road2damascus

*HUGE Snow Totals*

Here is the link if anyone is interested:

scroll all the way to the bottom on this one:

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=60035

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/rtp.php


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Happy VD all


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You too. Did you get my gift?


----------



## road2damascus

Besides duct tape, I am afraid to ask what you all get one another for Valentines day.


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1448665 said:


> Besides duct tape, I am afraid to ask what you all get one another for Valentines day.


Duct tape might be involved if the can't find the handcuffs I'm assuming lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1448665 said:


> Besides duct tape, I am afraid to ask what you all get one another for Valentines day.


Chocolate candies! mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## GMC99

All rain tomorrow according to skilling..... And no major cold air in sight.... :realmad:


----------



## Bird21

This season is-------DONE!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

UMMMM SKITTTLESSSSS:laughing:


----------



## GMC99

R&R Yard Design;1446645 said:


> Gmc look in to treadwright.com for tire. I have them on all the trucks and love them.


Is it ok to run re-treads on the front?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1448670 said:


> Chocolate candies! mmmmmmmmmm!


Your welome!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

not by DOT LAWS no retreds on steer tires


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1448685 said:


> not by DOT LAWS no retreds on steer tires


So much for $109 tires then! Time to bend over and go OUCH


----------



## SullivanSeptic

GMC99;1448682 said:


> Is it ok to run re-treads on the front?


Its "ok" to run a set of fisher price wheels if you like. Just not a good idea. But, no your not supposed to have retreads on the front of any truck plated D or higher. Doesnt mean I wont do it, just means the state says no. Just like its illegal to have 5 tons of salt in the bed of an F150


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well GMC there are some on here who do but i didnt see nothin


----------



## SullivanSeptic

GMC99;1448687 said:


> So much for $109 tires then! Time to bend over and go OUCH


Just do it. Its no big deal. Lots of guys on here have them. :whistling:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1448689 said:


> Its "ok" to run a set of fisher price wheels if you like. Just not a good idea. But, no your not supposed to have retreads on the front of any truck plated D or higher. Doesnt mean I wont do it, just means the state says no. Just like its illegal to have 5 tons of salt in the bed of an F150


:laughing::laughing: BUT WHAT IF IT A DODGE 1500 WITH P PLATES...........OMG:laughing:


----------



## GMC99

You would think after plowing firestones for 10 years, they would give me a killer deal..... Nope


----------



## DIRISHMAN

jUST REMEMBER THIS IF THEY SEPPARATE BY CHANCE AND IT CAUSES A WRECK ...WELL THEN....KINDA BEND OVER:realmad:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Only way retreads come apart is if you run the air pressure low. As long as air is up, the rubber wont seperate


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1448695 said:


> jUST REMEMBER THIS IF THEY SEPPARATE BY CHANCE AND IT CAUSES A WRECK ...WELL THEN....KINDA BEND OVER:realmad:


Really by the time I buy the tires, pay for shipping, and pay to have them installed Im not really saving much.


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1448692 said:


> :laughing::laughing: BUT WHAT IF IT A DODGE 1500 WITH P PLATES...........OMG:laughing:


Dennis did you get my PM about your switch?


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1448692 said:


> :laughing::laughing: BUT WHAT IF IT A DODGE 1500 WITH P PLATES...........OMG:laughing:


That moron is prob running passenger load range tires... Why do my tires look flat? :laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

In ill you can run retreads on the fronts. Just not on busses.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;1448742 said:


> In ill you can run retreads on the fronts. Just not on busses.


Nope. No retreads on steer tires of commercial vehicles. I just went o er the rule with a driver that I trained for a CDL


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DMV specifically asked him that question because we have retreads on the rear


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1448748 said:


> Nope. No retreads on steer tires of commercial vehicles. I just went o er the rule with a driver that I trained for a CDL


You are correct..


----------



## dlcs

So, skilling said no snow tomorrow night and no more cold air. well crap, might as well put the plows away.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Washed and put mine away this am.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Plows, spreaders and trucks all washed up.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yes on comm trucks on your pick UPS use them.


----------



## birchwood

GMC99

I got BF Goodrich load range E @ Discount tire this summer for my 1ton $98 a piece w/ install 448 out the door. And I also got an A/T 265 load E for a 3/4ton @ walmart in the spring for about the same price. Both times worked discount walmart and ntb against each other.


----------



## 01PStroke

birchwood;1448872 said:


> GMC99
> 
> I got BF Goodrich load range E @ Discount tire this summer for my 1ton $98 a piece w/ install 448 out the door. And I also got an A/T 265 load E for a 3/4ton @ walmart in the spring for about the same price. Both times worked discount walmart and ntb against each other.


What kind of BFGs for that price? A/T KOs?


----------



## GMC99

birchwood;1448872 said:


> GMC99
> 
> I got BF Goodrich load range E @ Discount tire this summer for my 1ton $98 a piece w/ install 448 out the door. And I also got an A/T 265 load E for a 3/4ton @ walmart in the spring for about the same price. Both times worked discount walmart and ntb against each other.


Wow thats really cheap, last I looked a 265 75 16 bf goodrich were almost $200 a piece..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If you got A/T's for that price, I'll take 8 right now!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I bOught a new set of tires two weeks ago $ 55,000


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1448887 said:


> I bOught a new set of tires two weeks ago $ 55,000


Are they made of duck tape?


----------



## GMC99

Speaking of duct tape, took this just for you ERW!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, that some duct tape!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1448907 said:


> Wow, that some duct tape!


Lmao........nice


----------



## road2damascus




----------



## dieselss

Duct tape,,,they gold belted?


----------



## swtiih

Bird21;1448679 said:


> This season is-------DONE!!!


I think your right (unless we get a freak storm in June)


----------



## GMC99

Marco.......


----------



## 01PStroke

POLO!

Damn it's quiet tonight


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You boys up north may have a chance tonight. Not a good chance nut a chance!


----------



## erkoehler

Morning ........


----------



## dieselss

hi yall.......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1449182 said:


> POLO!
> 
> Damn it's quiet tonight


No weather to talk about.:realmad:


erkoehler;1449213 said:


> Morning ........


Morning!


dieselss;1449225 said:


> hi yall.......


What up!


----------



## dieselss

the rain thats coming tonight!!!!!!!!!!!! ugggggg


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I just crossed the state line Going to milwaukee to see the man


----------



## nevrnf

Looks like this one is done. Time to put a fork in it. I am so glad i sold my plow the begining of January. Now it is time to get rid of my Early 99 F250. Anyone need parts? The body is shot so it is a part out. Great running forged rod 7.3 with good upgrades and a rebuilt trans and transfer case.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1449244 said:


> Well I just crossed the state line Going to milwaukee to see the man


The man? Lets see what you have to say about "the man" in a couple hours!


----------



## erkoehler

Guess I'll wash everything and park them for next month.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Next month? December is NOT next month.


----------



## road2damascus

What about the 22nd? Rain now?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks to be that way. Highs next week will be in the low 40's. Maybe higher.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

nevrnf;1449246 said:


> Looks like this one is done. Time to put a fork in it. I am so glad i sold my plow the begining of January. Now it is time to get rid of my Early 99 F250. Anyone need parts? The body is shot so it is a part out. Great running forged rod 7.3 with good upgrades and a rebuilt trans and transfer case.


Tony,

i need a trans and transfer case if the #s match

maybe some other parts

let me know

Nate (Valley)
815-560-2051


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I do see a little "wave" riding down on a cold front Friday night into Saturday morning but that doesn't even look like it will be big enough for a salt run.


----------



## birchwood

GMC99

BFG LT 215/85 R16 commercial T/A A/S 498 out the door w/ $50 rebate at discount tire this was for 4

I take back what I said about the 265, they were 265 75 R16 load range E and were Uniroyals @ walmart for $630 out the door still a good price. this was for 4


----------



## GMC99

I wish just once I could wake up to good news....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You just got up? Late night?


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1449411 said:


> You just got up? Late night?


Valentines Day.... Girlfriend kept me up all night!.......... Ha! I wish LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GMC99;1449416 said:


> Valentines Day.... Girlfriend kept me up all night!.......... Ha! I wish LOL


All (4) play and NO SNOW MAKES ROSS A tired Boy:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1449416 said:


> Valentines Day.... Girlfriend kept me up all night!.......... Ha! I wish LOL


Kept you up? To bad you couldn't keep something else up! Oh wait, that was me!


----------



## dlcs

hey Pat, Here is a a post from one of our local weather guys. The last paragraph is quite interesting. I'm waiting to see what he posts for a computer model. I know this is a long way out but its about all I have heard is out there. What do you think? I find it interestign for him to post this so far in advance.

*[RAIN DEVELOPING LATER TODAY

Hi Everyone! Chief meteorologist James Zahara here with your Storm Team 8 Forecast.

Clouds will remain draped across the area throughout the day as our next weather system slowly moves in from the west. Slightly warmer temperatures along with Gulf moisture will move ahead of this system as we go through the day. This is still expected to be a rain event as temperatures climb around 40 degrees by mid afternoon. Periods of rain should be developing by that time period and continue through most of the night. The question remains whether there is enough cold air wrapping around the system to mix or change the last of the moisture over to snow. Right now, any brief change over or mix with snow will likely be centered just to the north..and even there, a solid inch or two is our best bet. Skies will improve and thus the return of sunshine starting tomorrow as temperatures remain above normal right through the weekend with highs around 40 to 45 degrees. Have a great day!! 

By the way, a big time weather maker has eyes on the Midwest the following weekend. Could this be the snow of the season for us? I'll show you a computer model that depicts just that coming up./B]*


----------



## UnitedInc

Im thinking of trying to sell rain removal next winter, maybe ill glue towels to my plows!


----------



## GMC99

UnitedInc;1449588 said:


> Im thinking of trying to sell rain removal next winter, maybe ill glue towels to my plows!


Squeegees!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

UnitedInc;1449588 said:


> Im thinking of trying to sell rain removal next winter, maybe ill glue towels to my plows!


So sad that is actually a good idea!:laughing:


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

GMC99;1449620 said:


> Squeegees!! :laughing::laughing:


If we all mount squeegees to our plows we would have record breaking snow falls!

P.S. I think I'll run to a patent lawyers office and patent a plow mounted squeegee .... Anybody want one?
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## buildinon

They already make those plows that move leaves and what not in alley way, I have seen diffrent villages use them like Chicago Heights. Or maybe they just made them themselves...lol...they had broom like material at the bottom on a plow with wing's attached to clear the alley's...seen a few other villages w/ simmilar setup's as well...


----------



## Bird21

And another Bust!!!! Let's go for one more good bust!!


----------



## swtiih

I think if we get any snow in the next 7 weeks it will be the wet / heavy stuff.


----------



## kevlars

I dont mind it wet....but, I don't like them, I mean it, heavy!!

Kevlars


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea Chicago heights makes then with old sweeper brushes cut in half and mounted to a western.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

kevlars;1449766 said:


> I dont mind it wet....but, I don't like them, I mean it, heavy!!
> 
> Kevlars


I agree..... LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

We could be like the IDOT TOLLWAY does and Mount SOLID RUBBER BLADES to the plow due to all the expansion joints and what not also good for removing water fromm pavement and LEAVES


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heck if it gets gooder enough you could mount TILLER FINGERS on you EBLING and till the fields?????? WHAT YA THUNK


----------



## GMC99

Landed me a nice, cooshie sales job today with midwest exteriors! As far as Im concerned now the seasons done....


----------



## dieselss

Good for you gmc....just for that,,,your getting the tab at the next m&g!! You working stiff you


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1449906 said:


> Good for you gmc....just for that,,,your getting the tab at the next m&g!! You working stiff you


He will be with all that Duct TAPE YOU SENT HIM >>>>>>>>GOOF:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Hey......perks of work lol. Share the wealth


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1449280 said:


> What about the 22nd? Rain now?


I'm just getting home, its been a long day.



dlcs;1449556 said:


> hey Pat, Here is a a post from one of our local weather guys. The last paragraph is quite interesting. I'm waiting to see what he posts for a computer model. I know this is a long way out but its about all I have heard is out there. What do you think? I find it interestign for him to post this so far in advance.
> 
> *[RAIN DEVELOPING LATER TODAY
> 
> Hi Everyone! Chief meteorologist James Zahara here with your Storm Team 8 Forecast.
> 
> Clouds will remain draped across the area throughout the day as our next weather system slowly moves in from the west. Slightly warmer temperatures along with Gulf moisture will move ahead of this system as we go through the day. This is still expected to be a rain event as temperatures climb around 40 degrees by mid afternoon. Periods of rain should be developing by that time period and continue through most of the night. The question remains whether there is enough cold air wrapping around the system to mix or change the last of the moisture over to snow. Right now, any brief change over or mix with snow will likely be centered just to the north..and even there, a solid inch or two is our best bet. Skies will improve and thus the return of sunshine starting tomorrow as temperatures remain above normal right through the weekend with highs around 40 to 45 degrees. Have a great day!!
> 
> By the way, a big time weather maker has eyes on the Midwest the following weekend. Could this be the snow of the season for us? I'll show you a computer model that depicts just that coming up./B]*


*

I went way out on the limb last week with today/tonights "event".....any other year i would be calling them out 2 weeks ahead. This year, this season, this month, this day, this hour, this second......forget it.

I still think we have a few more chances, others may disagree.*


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dont ya mean blackmail.....................................


----------



## DIRISHMAN

QUOTE=1olddogtwo;1449944]I'm just getting home, its been a long day.

I went way out on the limb last week with today/tonights "event".....any other year i would be calling them out 2 weeks ahead. This year, this season, this month, this day, this hour, this second......forget it.

I still think we have a few more chances, others may disagree.[/QUOTE]

NOPE Send YOUR plow back and BY a new BOSS 9.2 Vee and and have someone wash and wax the new RIG and call it a season


----------



## DIRISHMAN

as glum would say from gullavers travels

we're doomed , it will never happen!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SORRY GUYS THE PARTY IS OVER:realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1449955 said:


> as glum would say from gullavers travels
> 
> we're doomed , it will never happen!!!!!!!





DIRISHMAN;1449959 said:


> SORRY GUYS THE PARTY IS OVER:realmad:


denny, they up your meds??


----------



## dieselss

^^^^^yep what Dennis said. He!! It's drizzling dwn here right now


----------



## ultimate plow

lol the party is over! Lets start a new weather thread for next year


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow;1449988 said:


> lol the party is over! Lets start a new weather thread for next year


i think 2 or 3 have been started already


----------



## DIRISHMAN

YES LETS CALL IT THE ONE AND ONLY NO SNOW BS THREAD:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OR THE ONE AND ONLY HAVE DUCT TAPE WILL TRAVEL:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Or pushin to pleases one and only how to score apple pie in 1-2-3


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Or the official southside snow plowers association for 2012-2013


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OH YAH ALMOST FORGOT 
CONGRATULATIONS TO NORTHWEST SNOW REMOVAL 
FOR WINNING THE CONTEST AND MAKING THE COVER OF 
SNOW BUSINESS Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## dieselss

Lmao.......only if you pay for gas...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1449952 said:


> QUOTE=1olddogtwo;1449944]I'm just getting home, its been a long day.
> 
> I went way out on the limb last week with today/tonights "event".....any other year i would be calling them out 2 weeks ahead. This year, this season, this month, this day, this hour, this second......forget it.
> 
> I still think we have a few more chances, others may disagree.


NOPE Send YOUR plow back and BY a new BOSS 9.2 Vee and and have someone wash and wax the new RIG and call it a season[/QUOTE]

Buy a Boss? I own a couple of both. My next new will be another Western. Boss needa to start over!

Also, what have you been drinking or what pills are you on? Hahaha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Didn't mean to quote you Pat. Just Dennis.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1450031 said:


> Didn't mean to quote you Pat. Just Dennis.


hate when that happens


----------



## 1olddogtwo

pushin 2 please;1450031 said:


> didn't mean to quote you pat. Just dennis.











,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1450031 said:


> Didn't mean to quote you Pat. Just Dennis.





DIRISHMAN;1450022 said:


> OH YAH ALMOST FORGOT
> CONGRATULATIONS TO NORTHWEST SNOW REMOVAL
> FOR WINNING THE CONTEST AND MAKING THE COVER OF
> SNOW BUSINESS Thumbs UpThumbs Up


http://www.snowbusiness-digital.com/JanFeb2012/JanFeb2012/0/0#&pageSet=0


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I wonder if that light bar would look good on a GMC or a Ford?

Congrats Northwest. Can't wait to read it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1450031 said:


> Didn't mean to quote you Pat. Just Dennis.





Pushin 2 Please;1450055 said:


> I wonder if that light bar would look good on a GMC or on Pat's truck?
> 
> Congrats Northwest. Can't wait to read it!


http://www.snowbusiness-digital.com/JanFeb2012/JanFeb2012/0/0#&pageSet=0


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ok. We can put it on yours. Than yours goes on mine?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1450064 said:


> Ok. We can put it on yours. Than yours goes on mine?


Ok then yours Goes on mine with that new back up light on the rack 

CAUSE IT'LL LOOK.........GOODER


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1450029 said:


> NOPE Send YOUR plow back and BY a new BOSS 9.2 Vee and and have someone wash and wax the new RIG and call it a season


Buy a Boss? I own a couple of both. My next new will be another Western. Boss needa to start over!

Also, what have you been drinking or what pills are you on? Hahaha[/QUOTE]

OK DONT BY A BOSS GET AN AIRFLO 8.5 304SS VEE LESS THAN A BOSS????
WHAT YA THUNK IS IT A GOODER PLOW????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nope. Come on, Air Flo?

Good night all. 430am is getting close!


----------



## erkoehler

Nice work KC!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Tell ya what next time you have off ,you and i 'll go take ya to go look at one in person.you will say ......well i dont know what you wil say but you wont knock it, very well made, beefy, and all i mean all 100% usa made 

just ask russ very very well made



oh ya one more thing i gotta text from pabst and he is comin in from texas
march 24 940 am at midway and wants us all to have a m&g if possible???


----------



## road2damascus

*Chicago Weather Center WGN9 blog*

"Warmer than usual weather might march on right through February into March. Some are dubbing this "the year without a winter" and it is hard to argue with little signs of the season to come in the next few weeks according to long range models. Both the extended 6 to 10 day outlook and the 8 to 14 day outlook from the Climate Prediction Center have the Chicago area and the entire eastern third or more of the US outlooked for above average temperatures".

"The lack of snow has helped keep this winter unusually warm. State Climatologist Dr. Jim Angel points out that last winter O'Hare reported 57.9 inches of snow and 67 days with an inch or more of snow on the ground. This winter, through February 14, O'Hare has reported 15.7 inches of snow so far and only 10 days with an inch or more of snow on the ground" (Tim McGill).


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well what ya think damascus. Season done and over ti
ll next year.
One question how in the heck did the perdict we where going to get clobbered with all this supposed snow/ blizard worst winter .yep it was worst in years.......


----------



## Bird21

As far as this years long range forecast, a lot of hype based on what?? The last few winters have been banner years so roll the dice and predict the same as the year before. Bad call in my opinion. All the contractors that went for broke and laid out a ton of cash for this season based on that prediction have got to be walking in circles banging there heads into the walls. 

Snow season is done, but I predict a Great Auction Season!!!


----------



## GMC99

road2damascus;1450116 said:


> "Warmer than usual weather might march on right through February into March. Some are dubbing this "the year without a winter" and it is hard to argue with little signs of the season to come in the next few weeks according to long range models. Both the extended 6 to 10 day outlook and the 8 to 14 day outlook from the Climate Prediction Center have the Chicago area and the entire eastern third or more of the US outlooked for above average temperatures".
> 
> "The lack of snow has helped keep this winter unusually warm. State Climatologist Dr. Jim Angel points out that last winter O'Hare reported 57.9 inches of snow and 67 days with an inch or more of snow on the ground. This winter, through February 14, O'Hare has reported 15.7 inches of snow so far and only 10 days with an inch or more of snow on the ground" (Tim McGill).


And skilling said theres signs of a cold spell in the long range, just goes to show that they have no clue


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hell ross you would be better step.out your front with a t shirt and shorts lickin your finger and holding it in the air ,comin back in an post on plowsite that it cold and rainy outside.and the winds are out of the west at 6mph .little more believable than any of the tv knuckleheads,well except for cheryl on ch5 and megan on ch2......lol


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1450144 said:


> Well what ya think damascus. Season done and over ti
> ll next year.
> One question how in the heck did the perdict we where going to get clobbered with all this supposed snow/ blizard worst winter .yep it was worst in years.......


I am going with the most reliable weather guesser of present, Punxsutawney Phil, and say winter ain't over yet. Sure my plows are washed and put away but I continue to think there's going to be one more. Maybe it's just desperate hope that I will get to push snow around again before next December. Never got my fix this season.

As for the prediction that we were going to get clobbered......If the temps were "normal", we would of had 40 inches by January alone 

Here's another observation. Now that I have done some reading about statistics I realize just how rare it is to have 4 above average (37" or more) seasons in a row, let alone the predicted 5. Here is what Skilling said on December 2, 2011.

"What's more, I pointed out on my Facebook page and Chicago Weather Center blog excerpt posted above, that before last year, we had *NEVER* -- in all the years since the *1884-85* start of snow records here -- managed to put four 50"+ snow seasons together.

That was a rare event.

Climatology would seem to suggest a fifth consecutive season with a 50-inch-plus seasonal snow tally was even less likely" (Tom Skilling).

I say we get hit early March a couple times. I will have to agree that it will be heavy WET plow breaking snow.

Disclaimer: I make predictions based on what I want to happen mixed in with some logic. Logic being that if it does snow it will be heavy and wet. By no means have I looked at a weather model nor could I read one for that matter. I am just a plow jockey with LLC attached to his name. Thumbs Up


----------



## road2damascus

GMC99;1450174 said:


> And skilling said theres signs of a cold spell in the long range, just goes to show that they have no clue


Here is a memorable quote from Skilling:

"It's beyond the art of the science to attach specific numbers to the amount of snow a given season may produce, some recent, widely-circulated predictions notwithstanding -- much less to tell how many snow events are to occur or how many of them are likely to be "significant."


----------



## road2damascus

Bird21;1450173 said:


> As far as this years long range forecast, a lot of hype based on what?? The last few winters have been banner years so roll the dice and predict the same as the year before. Bad call in my opinion. All the contractors that went for broke and laid out a ton of cash for this season based on that prediction have got to be walking in circles banging there heads into the walls.
> 
> Snow season is done, but I predict a Great Auction Season!!!


Conspiracy theory number 1:

Force all meteorologists to publicly make claim that a big winter is going to hit in order to boost the economy by making snow removal companies purchase lots of equipment.

Oh and please let me know where these auctions take place


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Working a double shift here boys. I worked until 5 doing septic work. Now I am down town working on some emergency plumbing. Gotta love it when 5 floors of a 40 story building have a ton of 4" and 5" cast iron that is broken and clogged. Gonna be a long night! But I guess its a good thing to be able to supplement this lack of snow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice gonna Sully looks like youll be pull up in your drive just as push is leavin his to go in he saud he would leave bed warm an some applepie


----------



## SullivanSeptic

This is turning into a cluster. Probably gonna be here until morning, then gonna have to come back another day or two to finish. Working inside a bank and can only do so much before they open in morning. But all that means is big overtime billing. I'll take it


----------



## Bird21

Auctions already popping up. One of which has 21 skidders for sale, this one is a sell off not due to lack of snow. I am getting my wish list ready on what I want to add to the fleet.


----------



## GMC99

Bird21;1450237 said:


> Auctions already popping up. One of which has 21 skidders for sale, this one is a sell off not due to lack of snow. I am getting my wish list ready on what I want to add to the fleet.


What auction is this?


----------



## buildinon

I am sure Ritchie Brothers will be loaded with equipment at their spring auction in Morris and at their other locations that are in snow belts, heavier than normal. Should be some good deals on skids and loaders this time around. Atleast on newer ones, sure the market will be flooded with them.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Good morn guys.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good wet morning. Baby up early Russ?


----------



## dieselss

morning yall,,,nother wet one huh?


----------



## Dissociative

HEY EVERYONE.....I TRADED MY HUGE F250 IN ON A F150 CREW CAB. 

WESSTERN 8' PROPLUS WITH WINGS AND WESTERN 500 FOR SALE....EMAIL ME 

I think I am taking a few years off snow as thus year was way too busy with lights to plow. My back is killing me anyway. 
Needed a kid friendlyer truck more family oriented...


----------



## SnowMatt13

I'm not sure how the auctions will pan out....
Last year and previous, landscape and most const. equipment in my area still made good money at auction.
This year may be interesting. But people selling privately are way over-priced for the most part. Most likely they are trying to recover money they put into it. But not many people are going to pay 1200+ for 15 year old plow systems, which is what I see they are asking for them.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dissociative;1450296 said:


> HEY EVERYONE.....I TRADED MY HUGE F250 IN ON A F150 CREW CAB.
> 
> WESSTERN 8' PROPLUS WITH WINGS AND WESTERN 500 FOR SALE....EMAIL ME
> 
> I think I am taking a few years off snow as thus year was way too busy with lights to plow. My back is killing me anyway.
> Needed a kid friendlyer truck more family oriented...


Just Surprised you didn't Come on and say you bouight a KIA SPORTAGE:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey SULLY

Ya Think since it's after hours at the bank you might be able to use your SUPER VAC TRUCK TO OH LETS SAYS VACCUM UP A COUPLE EXTRA $$$$$$$$$$$ GREEN BACKS Thumbs Up


----------



## ERWbuilders

I suppose after being in timeout for 48 hrs, im going to go wash n wax the truck and put the winter gear away....i dont have much faith in the rest of this season.


----------



## dieselss

Hi Eric. How was the crib?


----------



## ERWbuilders

Lol, Well.....quite nice actually


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. Apparently, saying things you shouldn't is frowned upon in this establishment!! Love that comercialv


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Eric We thought you gone makin more MULTI COLORED DUCT TAPE COVER ALLS :laughing:

oh YA ONE MORE THING YOU SURE DO HAVE A PURTY TOOTH:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

hahaha nice Dennis, i was thinkin about duct tape coveralls...them things would never wear through especially 200mph tape haha


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Thanks to everyone for the kind words about the article http://goplow.com/business/on-their-own-terms.html. The video, http://goplow.com/story/ our friend made for us was a huge reason we won the contest. We really got lucky to see how not to run a snow & ice company and have been using that knowledge to be forthright and fair in compensating our subs and servicing our clients. It'd be great to have some snow to push and I am really hoping this winter isn't over. Thanks again and best wishes.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Winters done. I am looking for a bat wing mower or two. Have a 300 contract that I need these on.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

300 acres? wow. what do you charge per acre? 40ish?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Sometimes I think not enough I will say that it is a gov. Job so the money is low but work for 3 years.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

thats good for 3 years. I hear those are going for really low; 20 or below?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Might be lower then that at some of the spots.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

damn better be able to knock out a bunch per hour then. the bigger the mower the better.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

8-10 acres per hour with the one I have now just want to get a bigger mower. A 16 foot bat would be nice. 100-110 acres a day


----------



## WilliamOak

If you find another russ let me know. Looking for one myself or 2 60-72" ztr's


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I will do. I would love a jacobsen hr511 or a deere 12 footer.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Do you want new or used. Look in to the ferris line, I have a few and love them.


----------



## WilliamOak

Used, don't need more than a 12' but the Ztr's could be used on other Accts. Go with whatever I can find a deal on


----------



## buildinon

Well, decided to throw the towel in myself. Going to start putting some of the equipment away for the season. Decided to cut down on what is setup for now as it has not been needed so might as well get it ready for storage as things have not looked good and aren't looking any better. If they do turn around, not like it takes that long to get things ready agian.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Yea buddy...got my truck/plow/salt spreader all washed waxed and shiny...Dont forget to grease the Zerts up after the wash! lol


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Hey guys - 

Tune in to CBS 2 News this evening - my wife and I are going to be interviewed about the recent string of snow plow equipment thefts in the Chicagoland Area!


----------



## brianbrich1

Kc is the new sectional pushers from artic going to ever come with a gps already installed on the unit.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

talked to randy strait about the gps being mounted by arctic as part of the pusher and he said no plans to do so. He thought it was a good idea, but he is the type that does everything himself and until he can build a gps tracker I wouldnt count on him buying someone elses and mounting it on there. he leaves it up to the buyer to secure their equipment. meanwhile, one of his pushers at 88th and harlem disappeared last night. leaving to go wash the truck to get ready for the news crew.


----------



## dieselss

Hey russ. Look at the toro batwing mowers. Don't go with jakes. Not enough HP. And there's an awsome toro dealer up north a bit.


----------



## dieselss

Our 580ds are 16 an hour. The new ones are supposedly 21 hr. Just an FYI


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NW Snow Removal;1450591 said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> Tune in to CBS 2 News this evening - my wife and I are going to be interviewed about the recent string of snow plow equipment thefts in the Chicagoland Area!


Do you know what time news? 5, 6 or 10pm? I would like to catch it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NW Snow Removal;1450595 said:


> talked to randy strait about the gps being mounted by arctic as part of the pusher and he said no plans to do so. He thought it was a good idea, but he is the type that does everything himself and until he can build a gps tracker I wouldnt count on him buying someone elses and mounting it on there. he leaves it up to the buyer to secure their equipment. meanwhile, one of his pushers at 88th and harlem disappeared last night. leaving to go wash the truck to get ready for the news crew.


We are looking at GPS pucks here at my work (SM). We've talked with a few companys on tracking our small eqm ( over 3000 pcs) as well as our larger stuff. Currently, all of our trucks are tracked.

The non-power EQM is the tough part, the pucks last 7 years and are completely weathered-proofed. They need a " powered repeater " within a 1000ft for a GPS location. there are ways to solve these issues by the end user, its just not a easy plug and play.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NW Snow Removal;1450595 said:


> talked to randy strait about the gps being mounted by arctic as part of the pusher and he said no plans to do so. He thought it was a good idea, but he is the type that does everything himself and until he can build a gps tracker I wouldnt count on him buying someone elses and mounting it on there. he leaves it up to the buyer to secure their equipment. meanwhile, one of his pushers at 88th and harlem disappeared last night. leaving to go wash the truck to get ready for the news crew.


Loader also gone from earlier in the week. Older Volvo.


----------



## dlcs

Anyone hear about a large winter stomr impacting the midwest the weekend after next? Heard about this twice today. Its a long way out but am I the only one that heard this?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NOPE what is it an EARLY APRIL FOOLS JOKE?????

Come on the season is toast and over


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dlcs;1450705 said:


> Anyone hear about a large winter stomr impacting the midwest the weekend after next? Heard about this twice today. Its a long way out but am I the only one that heard this?


Can't really believe anyone would predict that far out right now. I don't think it can hold much truth.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

CBS 2 10 pm news. Unless something newsworthy happens for the crew that just shot the story. Should be some good press for our industry to combat thieves.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1450705 said:


> Anyone hear about a large winter stomr impacting the midwest the weekend after next? Heard about this twice today. Its a long way out but am I the only one that heard this?


Two far to look at. This year it will change many times by the time it gets here. Hope you are hearing right. I would not mind it at all!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NW Snow Removal;1450739 said:


> CBS 2 10 pm news. Unless something newsworthy happens for the crew that just shot the story. Should be some good press for our industry to combat thieves.


I'm watching channel 2 now. Glad to know its at 10. I can set my recorder. Don't know if I can stay up that late!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I out for birthday dinner with the wife and baby. Talking with the table next to us and he works for noaw and say to keep an eye out for the start of march.


----------



## dlcs

R&R Yard Design;1450773 said:


> I out for birthday dinner with the wife and baby. Talking with the table next to us and he works for noaw and say to keep an eye out for the start of march.


I guess I'm not the only one then. I heard the last Monday of february, its not that far away.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Come on. No way can anyone come close to predicting these storms this year. I have zero faith. But I will take it if it comes


----------



## DIRISHMAN

.......HUH !!! WHAT!!!! SOMEONE SAY SNOW?????? GONING BACK TO SNOOZE


----------



## dieselss

That's all you do Dennis is snooze...don't pretend you do things. Lol


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Pushin 2 Please;1450753 said:


> I'm watching channel 2 now. Glad to know its at 10. I can set my recorder. Don't know if I can stay up that late!


I know right. Im usually asleep before skilling does his 9pm thing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1450705 said:


> Anyone hear about a large winter stomr impacting the midwest the weekend after next? Heard about this twice today. Its a long way out but am I the only one that heard this?


yea



SullivanSeptic;1450715 said:


> Can't really believe anyone would predict that far out right now. I don't think it can hold much truth.


not this year



Pushin 2 Please;1450751 said:


> Two far to look at. This year it will change many times by the time it gets here. Hope you are hearing right. I would not mind it at all!


I see several.



dlcs;1450776 said:


> I guess I'm not the only one then. I heard the last Monday of february, its not that far away.


could be........could be not



SullivanSeptic;1450780 said:


> Come on. No way can anyone come close to predicting these storms this year. I have zero faith. But I will take it if it comes


I'm taking offense to the statement.....LOL.... have been 1/2 wrong once this season

Anyways, I'm not ready to pedal any white powder to the addicts just yet.


----------



## dieselss

I would kinda have to agree,,,a little to far out to predict. Well at least with the way this years going


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1450776 said:


> I guess I'm not the only one then. I heard the last Monday of february, its not that far away.


I do remember you saying something about it a few days ago. Now your gonna make me look. Not tonight. I'm beat. I'll look tomorrow.


NW Snow Removal;1450807 said:


> I know right. Im usually asleep before skilling does his 9pm thing.


If I'm not asleep by than, right after he talks, I'm out! I will try and stay awake tonight. TRY!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NW Snow Removal;1450807 said:


> I know right. Im usually asleep before skilling does his 9pm thing.


AH, the youth......8pm most nights lately, sometimes twice in a night.



Pushin 2 Please;1450031 said:


> Didn't mean to quote you Pat. Just Dennis.


I seen more stories on tape, Did I miss anything in the middle?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1450821 said:


> AH, the youth......8pm most nights lately, sometimes twice in a night.
> 
> Twice in one night? Your to old for that!:laughing:
> 
> I seen more stories on tape, Did I miss anything in the middle?


Nope. Start here!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No. That snow thing is a myth. I don't think it exists. At least not around here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

WTF? The Hawks actually look good tonight. Let's hope they get there $h!t together and finish the year like this!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yea they do look good. Finally. But having a hard time staying awake. Got home at 430am and got up at 630am because my stupid phone wouldn't stop ringing. So now im wiped out


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Go bed bed bro. I'll talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

good night john boys


----------



## dieselss

Night sarge


----------



## 01PStroke

Nice little spot on the news there NW! 100k in the past few days? That's absolutely nuts!


----------



## ultimate plow

Bulls win!!! And this guy did the halftime show lol pretty cool!!!



 The turbo on my truck is tooooo loud in the city!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NW Snow Removal;1450739 said:


> CBS 2 10 pm news. Unless something newsworthy happens for the crew that just shot the story. Should be some good press for our industry to combat thieves.


Well that's one way to make the news.....Sorry for all the scum suckers out there that need to steal


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I think Sam is everyone's agent. He was on PS for a while years ago


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What the hell. Where is the new thread I put up.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

New thread? Its only Feb. I know its hard but let's a little faith!


Oh yeah, good morning all!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Happy spring time


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1451094 said:


> What the hell. Where is the new thread I put up.


He asked, I don't blame him...... I would have done the same thing. 
It's less work to police one post and saves the delete key on the keyboard 
I think Dennis is quick becoming the most deleted user on plow site behind RJS

Let's run this one a few more weeks, we'll do a meet and greet and start a new one


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1451125 said:


> He asked, I don't blame him...... I would have done the same thing.
> It's less work to police one post and saves the delete key on the keyboard
> I think Dennis is quick becoming the most deleted user on plow site behind RJS
> 
> Let's run this one a few more weeks, we'll do a meet and greet and start a new one


That's why your the olddog. Spoken like a true gentleman!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

He's a wise old man.


----------



## dieselss

Any ideas on another m&g? Seeing as nothing is in the forcast for awhile?


----------



## GMC99

Snow just to the south and west of us again!! DAMNIT!!! :realmad::realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1451246 said:


> Any ideas on another m&g? Seeing as nothing is in the forcast for awhile?


Sure let's throw some dates out there

Ryan, u go first


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well, im working this weekend so that's out. And I might be going up north snowmobiling the next weekend. But who knows if there will be snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Next weekend? There might be snow but conditions we be HORRIBLE. Unless your going to turn it into more of a drinking trip, I wouldn't even bring the sleds. Mid to upper 30's all next week up there. Trails and lakes will be shot.


----------



## SnowMatt13

M & G should be further north this time for some of us


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1451345 said:


> Next weekend? There might be snow but conditions we be HORRIBLE. Unless your going to turn it into more of a drinking trip, I wouldn't even bring the sleds. Mid to upper 30's all next week up there. Trails and lakes will be shot.


I know. I am hoping it changes up there but not keeping my hopes up


----------



## ERWbuilders

yea..m&g at Olearys in richmond, Im tellin you awesome burgers...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1451354 said:


> I know. I am hoping it changes up there but not keeping my hopes up


We both know how $h!tty sleds run when it is that warm. When its below zero, they run great. Above 30 or 35 they seem to just not want to go.


----------



## dieselss

I like next Friday or sat. Myself. Sulli I don't think weather will be good enough for real good mobiling


----------



## metallihockey88

ERWbuilders;1451355 said:


> yea..m&g at Olearys in richmond, Im tellin you awesome burgers...


Wait, there's things in Richmond other than the road to country thunder? Learn new things everyday lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

metallihockey88;1451369 said:


> Wait, there's things in Richmond other than the road to country thunder? Learn new things everyday lol


damn it...i always do that,...i meant ringwood lol richmond sucks and the cops suck even worse lol...richmond wise theres not much more than the road to thunder lol


----------



## metallihockey88

ERWbuilders;1451372 said:


> damn it...i always do that,...i meant ringwood lol richmond sucks and the cops suck even worse lol...richmond wise theres not much more than the road to thunder lol


Haha yea route 31 aka Richmond rd is all they got. Where's ringwood? Out that way all the time and never heard of it


----------



## ERWbuilders

Just north of johnsburg rd on 31 lol on the way to richmond...little white bar on the corner of ringwood rd and rt 31 on the west side of the road


----------



## dieselss

Ain't that in another time zone Eric?


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1451377 said:


> Ain't that in another time zone Eric?


yea...about an hour away from your timezone :laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

ERWbuilders;1451375 said:


> Just north of johnsburg rd on 31 lol on the way to richmond...little white bar on the corner of ringwood rd and rt 31 on the west side of the road


Oh ok don't usually go that way. Git a place on pistakee lake in johnsburg and my uncle is out there at bull valley and Crystal lake rd. Spend a lot of time in that area. North meet up would be cool. We've had west and south so far in the last few years


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Where close to a major hiway like 355/294 is good

We can truckpool or in Midwest case, we can truckpond


----------



## ERWbuilders

Yes sir it would be....yea i know i drove 2 hrs each way lol.. i dont hang out in crystal lake..too much of a yuppie town...pistakee is so so...im more of a fox lake individual lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1451349 said:


> M & G should be further north this time for some of us


We can throw darts


----------



## ERWbuilders

Its easy....take 90 west....take rt 31 north for about an hr and your there lol


----------



## dieselss

So were gunna go north then.....what day works?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1451343 said:


> Well, im working this weekend so that's out. And I might be going up north snowmobiling the next weekend. But who knows if there will be snow


Come on now, don't be shy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1451392 said:


> so were gunna go north then.....what day works?


tba .........


----------



## ERWbuilders

.....Smashburger by Derek....aka Buildinon hahaha


----------



## dieselss

No darts. Duct tape horse shoes....Lmao


----------



## ERWbuilders

Why dotn we just make it Lake Geneva just for shts n giggles? lol


----------



## metallihockey88

Blarneys would be a great m&g spot. Get in some good trouble there wit this group I bet lol. Too bad its winter even though it sure don't seem like it


----------



## dieselss

Eric,,,do I need to get an alarm on the truck to come up there?


----------



## ERWbuilders

metallihockey88;1451398 said:


> Blarneys would be a great m&g spot. Get in some good trouble there wit this group I bet lol. Too bad its winter even though it sure don't seem like it


HAHA right! Theres some other good spots up this way though that might be happinin like blarneys but nothing like blarneys lol


dieselss;1451399 said:


> Eric,,,do I need to get an alarm on the truck to come up there?


No need for an alarm lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1451399 said:


> Eric,,,do I need to get an alarm on the truck to come up there?


See up here we dont even have to lock the doors....when we leave..


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1451399 said:


> Eric,,,do I need to get an alarm on the truck to come up there?


There is very very little crime up there.


----------



## dieselss

Really? Thatd be a nice change of pace....ill just fringe the dog just incase.


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1451407 said:


> Really? Thatd be a nice change of pace....ill just fringe the dog just incase.


OH NO...doont even think bout movin up here...we aint like your kind round here lol


----------



## dieselss

Y...am I to classy for you guys?


----------



## ERWbuilders

No, You aint a true hillbilly hahaha


----------



## metallihockey88

ERWbuilders;1451403 said:


> See up here we dont even have to lock the doors....when we leave..


Why lock it when its hitched to your truck and comes everywhere with ya anyway lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

metallihockey88;1451433 said:


> Why lock it when its hitched to your truck and comes everywhere with ya anyway lol


lol see you know how it is up here...i knew i seen ya somewhere but couldnt put a finger on it haha


----------



## dieselss

Driving right next to you,,that where you saw each other. Lmao


----------



## 1olddogtwo

speaking of stealing:

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2012/02/16/thieves-targeting-snow-removal-equipment/


----------



## buildinon

Blarney's will have to be for the summer meet and greet...just to bring the boats out and have a little fun in the sun...and Eric you can make your from duct tape...lol...

I say we do a central location that works for everyone as was suggested, something off of 294/355...Eric you can ride w/ me...lol...so you don't have to pay tolls...lol...This weekend is shot though, but the SOuthside Irish Parade is coming up and we could just all meet up there and take over Western Ave? LMAO!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My family takes it over every year for the past 30 years. But I haven't seen the actual parade since I was 15


----------



## GMC99

Oh man a blarney meet and greet would just be trouble.. I have a hard enough time not falling off that damn island as it is! The 65 mph runs threw the no wake zones at 3:00 AM are fun though! LOL


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1451515 said:


> Blarney's will have to be for the summer meet and greet...just to bring the boats out and have a little fun in the sun...and Eric you can make your from duct tape...lol...
> 
> I say we do a central location that works for everyone as was suggested, something off of 294/355...Eric you can ride w/ me...lol...so you don't have to pay tolls...lol...This weekend is shot though, but the SOuthside Irish Parade is coming up and we could just all meet up there and take over Western Ave? LMAO!!!


LMAO...i will make one out of duct tape just for you and yea ill hitch a ride this time lmao...



GMC99;1451598 said:


> Oh man a blarney meet and greet would just be trouble.. I have a hard enough time not falling off that damn island as it is! The 65 mph runs threw the no wake zones at 3:00 AM are fun though! LOL


I see youve partaken in the fun too lol 3am oh s*** rides are fun


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1451391 said:


> Its easy....take 90 west....take rt 31 north for about an hr and your there lol


Oh great you wanna go over there just to go to your favorite place....SANTA'S VILLAGE:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1451611 said:


> Oh great you wanna go over there just to go to your favorite place....SANTA'S VILLAGE:laughing:


hahaha so...:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WHAT YOU WANNNA GET HO HOI HO ACTION:laughing:


----------



## GMC99

ERWbuilders;1451602 said:


> LMAO...i will make one out of duct tape just for you and yea ill hitch a ride this time lmao...
> 
> I see youve partaken in the fun too lol 3am oh s*** rides are fun


LOL yes on many occasions, I wont drive drunk, but a few gives me liquid courage, the only time you get smooth water up there is after dark anyways. The 454 screams especially with the exhaust wide open at 3 AM LOL


----------



## erkoehler

When you get pulled over and hauled off to jail call me to take the boat. I'll charge half what the normal place does.

PS. You'll still owe me $1,000!


----------



## 01PStroke

I'm in for a M&G.. I could take a few Orland/Tinley guys for a truck pool


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok just watched 9 and next week mon-tue 20th21sleet into wet snow on tues and then same sinerio weds thurs poss and said thurs to watch could get intresting.???? Think this is what push and pat metioned a week or two ago... Any thoughts ...pat or 
push...??


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1451735 said:


> Ok just watched 9 and next week mon-tue 20th21sleet into wet snow on tues and then same sinerio weds thurs poss and said thurs to watch could get intresting.???? Think this is what push and pat metioned a week or two ago... Any thoughts ...pat or
> push...??


Aint no snow coming...The weather guessers say 8 inches we get 2 they say 3 inches we get a dusting....now wet snow? sounds like rain to me...even if it does snow the grounds too warm to hold it....:crying:


----------



## buildinon

The cops on the Chain can be a pain in the a$$ but at 3am bar hoping on the chain on the water and going top end is a blast!!! the water is as smooth as glass. It's even funner when there's alot of fog and you have to watch you're gps as you are throttle down on the water there and hope that you don't hit one of the little islands that tend to pop up...lol...


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1451790 said:


> The cops on the Chain can be a pain in the a$$ but at 3am bar hoping on the chain on the water and going top end is a blast!!! the water is as smooth as glass. It's even funner when there's alot of fog and you have to watch you're gps as you are throttle down on the water there and hope that you don't hit one of the little islands that tend to pop up...lol...


wow...i take it youve hit one before? lol Fogs no joke on the chain...a lot of people die from that crap up here...but who am i to talk about not alcohaulin ass on the chain in fog...Too bad there was no snow...i love bar hopping on the sleds!...Way more funner than boats


----------



## erkoehler

Good morning!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Happy snow-less Saturday


----------



## nevrnf

Why not do a meet around Woodfield Mall??? Easy to get to as both highways pass right by. There is a Tilted Kilt and a Hooters right there along with a bizzillon other types of food and drink.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This weather blows


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1451735 said:


> Ok just watched 9 and next week mon-tue 20th21sleet into wet snow on tues and then same sinerio weds thurs poss and said thurs to watch could get intresting.???? Think this is what push and pat metioned a week or two ago... Any thoughts ...pat or
> push...??


At this, I'm not watching anything; nothing looks good


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nothing for the next 7 plus days.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Cheryl sure do look good this morning!


----------



## littlebass

Winter Services and Chris Lenart are now a professional painting company

www.wspaintingcompany.com


----------



## DIRISHMAN

littlebass;1451904 said:


> Winter Services and Chris Lenart are now a professional painting company
> 
> www.wspaintingcompany.com


Uh I think we need to keep this thread profesional.Threre are threads in here for dicussions of Companies / business......DA


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Did somebody hack into Dennis's computer? He is sayin we need to keep this professional? That has to be a early April fool joke?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1451940 said:


> Uh I think we need to keep this thread profesional.Threre are threads in here for dicussions of Companies / business......DA





Pushin 2 Please;1451948 said:


> Did somebody hack into Dennis's computer? He is sayin we need to keep this professional? That has to be a early April fool joke?


Really Dennis, you shouldnt let your wife post for you


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1451948 said:


> Did somebody hack into Dennis's computer? He is sayin we need to keep this professional? That has to be a early April fool joke?


Haha was just about to say the same thing. Someone should check on him and make sure he's ok. Maybe not drinking on his meds is messing him up lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nope I am a ok just goin different way .May not be on here much more anyway


----------



## GMC99

Christ its like a soap opera on here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Going a different Way? I hope that don't mean what I think it means? You better still come on here. Won't be the same without you!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1451958 said:


> Christ its like a soap opera on here


Don't tell that to my wife. She might want in too!:laughing:


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1451957 said:


> Nope I am a ok just goin different way .May not be on here much more anyway


Are you "coming out" dennis? :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1451957 said:


> Nope I am a ok just goin different way .May not be on here much more anyway


When u post in drag; just don't say so.


----------



## ERWbuilders

1olddogtwo;1451998 said:


> When u post in drag; just don't say so.


:laughing::laughing:...Dennis its gunna be OK...!


----------



## ERWbuilders

I think its going to be a HOT summer this year....


----------



## GMC99

ERWbuilders;1452001 said:


> I think its going to be a HOT summer this year....


Getting your speedo and man thong ready?


----------



## ERWbuilders

GMC99;1452007 said:


> Getting your speedo and man thong ready?


Yup, Cant wait to show off my cow skin manstring on muh fishing boat made out of duct tape and my pink camo fishing poles on the chain!


----------



## metallihockey88

ERWbuilders;1452009 said:


> Yup, Cant wait to show off my cow skin manstring on muh fishing boat made out of duct tape and my pink camo fishing poles on the chain!


Remind me to stay off the chain this summer lol


----------



## SnowMatt13

Sloppy Monday night/Tuesday??


----------



## ERWbuilders

SnowMatt13;1452046 said:


> Sloppy Monday night/Tuesday??


The only way the streets will get sloppy is if we get like 2 feet of snow...maybe it will amount to 2-3 inches of slush....:crying:


----------



## SnowMatt13

Nights are still below freezing. I agree it will take more to add up on the pavement.
I think, or hope, we get some more saltings. If we push, it will be wet, heavy, slop. And I doubt it will be over 2 inches.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1452046 said:


> Sloppy Monday night/Tuesday??


I'm not gonna lie. I haven't look at any kind of weather in a couple days. Maybe I should?


ERWbuilders;1452048 said:


> The only way the streets will get sloppy is if we get like 2 feet of snow...maybe it will amount to 2-3 inches of slush....:crying:


Ground is still plenty cold. Like Matt said, Temps at night are still below freezing and our highs have only been in the upper 30's except for Thursday and Friday when we hit 50.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1452110 said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I haven't look at any kind of weather in a couple days. Maybe I should?
> 
> *LOL I wouldn't bother.*
> 
> Ground is still plenty cold. Like Matt said, Temps at night are still below freezing and our highs have only been in the upper 30's except for Thursday and Friday when we hit 50.


*Well, Monday night it didn't take long for streets to cover with a good dusting to a inch in my neck of the woods. Temps are still getting quite chilly at night, i think 18 for the low tonight and the so called forcast shows highs around freezing towards the end of next week. Well at least this hour they are. *


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1452110 said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I haven't look at any kind of weather in a couple days. Maybe I should?
> 
> Ground is still plenty cold. Like Matt said, Temps at night are still below freezing and our highs have only been in the upper 30's except for Thursday and Friday when we hit 50.


Wish somebody would!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This weather sucks


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, yes it do!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1452207 said:


> This weather sucks




Yes it does. Rain on Tuesday


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im just gonna assume and plan on rain every time. Even if temps are -5, im gonna assume a warm front will hit with all moisture.


----------



## dieselss

Weather ain't so bad,,,riding weather at least!! Can't play in the snow, might as well get some saddle time in. But ya, this weather sucks!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Spent all day getting tires. Well from 8-3. Then washed the trucks again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I was Just letting the puppy out again and guess what ?

















The weather still sucks


----------



## R&R Yard Design

God this site is dead now. See every one next year I'm taking a vacation for 8 months.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Good morning ladies!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1452328 said:


> Good morning ladies!


Morning to you Sir


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I figured u would be up.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hi sweet cheeks.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Downtown is actually nice at this time on a Sunday. Every other day it is super annoying.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Give it a few more hours. It will suck again. I can't stand it down there either.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1452353 said:


> Downtown is actually nice at this time on a Sunday. Every other day it is super annoying.


Ski trip.....?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No! Well, maybe. I mean no! We will see at lunch. Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ford needed a jump this morning. Don't remember the last time I drove it but I left the air compressor on. Oops!


----------



## Dissociative

I will owe a huge favor install wise to whoever can help me unload my plow and sal
ter...its for sale..I don't want to deal with morons on craigslist....rather give the deal to a friend. 
8' proplus with wings new edges....western 500 like new.


----------



## Bartlett_2

How much for the plow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tis' the season


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think it looked a little more promissing yesterday. Still possilbe but I am not putting much faith towards it. I hope tomorrow afternoon I'm saying put the spreaders on and fuel up!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No. I refused to do that until tomorrow afternoon at the earliest.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sob. What was the date of that last event?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Last year?


----------



## road2damascus

January 20th for me on the north side


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1452532 said:


> January 20th for me on the north side


No no not that One mike, the LES event last week or the week before


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1452523 said:


> Last year?


Last year was in feb wasn't it


----------



## snorider075

Pushin 2 Please;1452494 said:


> I think it looked a little more promissing yesterday. Still possilbe but I am not putting much faith towards it. I hope tomorrow afternoon I'm saying put the spreaders on and fuel up!


What am I missing here?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1452540 said:


> Last year was in feb wasn't it


Yes, last plow was in Feb. I salted once in early March.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snorider075;1452541 said:


> What am I missing here?


Nothing other then a few wet flakes mixing in


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snorider075;1452541 said:


> What am I missing here?


Tomorrow night there is a chance for some sleet, snow and maybe rain mix. Low temps don't look to get low enough to have anything to worry about.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1452546 said:


> Nothing other then a few wet flakes mixing in


I should have just waited another minute or two!


----------



## snorider075

Ok you scared me. heading to colorado tomorrow to do some sledding


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1452539 said:


> No no not that One mike, the LES event last week or the week before


I believe it was Feb. 10th


----------



## GMC99

Birds are out chirping like its spring, not to happy about that, time to get the .22 out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1452560 said:


> I believe it was Feb. 10th


Thanks. Seems like months ago


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Everyone out sharpening your cutting edges ?


----------



## dieselss

Nah. Putting some miles on the motorized horse.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I made I ham tonight, which I must say was awesome, so I had to sharpen my knife!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nah. Still downtown banking some major overtime.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If you need help spending all that money, let me know. I have a few ideas!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks like we found some more messed up piping. Gonna have a bunch of work down here now.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Cough Cough...i need a job sulli..Cough....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1452710 said:


> I made I ham tonight, which I must say was awesome, so I had to sharpen my knife!


Uh

Ham

Ummmm


----------



## dieselss

There's always a different corner Eric.....cough cough. Lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1452740 said:


> There's always a different corner Eric.....cough cough. Lol


Unbelievable Jeff, You still thinkin about that mississippi starfish huh? lmao..Cough!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ERWbuilders;1452733 said:


> Cough Cough...i need a job sulli..Cough....


This is somemore serious 4"and 5" cast iron work. Leading joints and all. Looks like 10 floors worth. This is gonna actually suck. But I guess its work.


----------



## dieselss

Mmmmmmm. I was thinking bout the vtines chocolate with the pink filling


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1452730 said:


> Looks like we found some more messed up piping. Gonna have a bunch of work down here now.


I don't miss working in those big buildings in the city. Hated being stuck tied off in those pipe chases for days. Hope your having more fun then I usually did. All waste stacks or water risers too?


----------



## dieselss

10 floors worth? That's a lot and a long time Sulli. Job security fo sure


----------



## ERWbuilders

SullivanSeptic;1452747 said:


> This is somemore serious 4"and 5" cast iron work. Leading joints and all. Looks like 10 floors worth. This is gonna actually suck. But I guess its work.


Aint nothin wrong with a little sweat on the brow...let me know if you need a laborer...i can be downtown in an HR


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1452747 said:


> This is somemore serious 4"and 5" cast iron work. Leading joints and all. Looks like 10 floors worth. This is gonna actually suck. But I guess its work.


5in? Good luck finding 5in cast. All I've been able to find was 2 xh 5 footers. Only ever seen 5in on downspouts too

Also if ya need a hand a buddy of mine is out of work out your way and has a good amount of experience with that stuff, a pretty good plumber. Almost as good as me lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

There's a crap load of 6" in here too. But most of this work is 4". The vent stack is totally shot. Part of sewer main shot too. But its all just really hard to get too


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1452763 said:


> There's a crap load of 6" in here too. But most of this work is 4". The vent stack is totally shot. Part of sewer main shot too. But its all just really hard to get too


Yea usually the sewer gas trashes the vent stacks and if your lucky no idiots wet vented anything in all the remodels and build outs so you get to stay dry. Doing big sections of waste stack get a lil messy even when you tell people not to use stuff


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'll come and pick up the scrap if you want.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Got flushed on twice today. And there are a couple things tied into vent. There's 40 floors and 10 are bad. Im sure there are more than a few build outs that tied in


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You want the scrap cast? Have fun cleaning out all the debris


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1452770 said:


> Got flushed on twice today. And there are a couple things tied into vent. There's 40 floors and 10 are bad. Im sure there are more than a few build outs that tied in


how'd you get hooked up with this job? It through you or your old man? Be careful with the money. Know a few guys that git into jobs like these and had serious problems collecting at the end. But I'm sure this ain't your first rodeo lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Time and material. And its a great account of his. No worries on payment on this one. Yeah, my old mans account. Im working with him on it.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1452777 said:


> Time and material. And its a great account of his. No worries on payment on this one. Yeah, my old mans account. Im working with him on it.


Nice sounds like a pretty good deal aside from actually having to do the work lol. Glad your pops picked up what sounds like a nice little job since I know ya said he was pretty slow


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

so did pat destroy a plow this season?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sorry to turn this into a plumbing thread. I'm shot. Just driving home and trying to stay awake.


----------



## dieselss

Hasn't it been an everything thread at one point Sulli?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

PabstBlueRibbon;1452779 said:


> so did pat destroy a plow this season?


Its a Western. You can't destroy one!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PabstBlueRibbon;1452779 said:


> so did pat destroy a plow this season?


All is better then good.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Come on Pat. Gooder than more better!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's gooder better


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1452778 said:


> Nice sounds like a pretty good deal aside from actually having to do the work lol. Glad your pops picked up what sounds like a nice little job since I know ya said he was pretty slow


He was slow. He is slammed with work now.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1452695 said:


> Everyone out sharpening your cutting edges ?


why? putting away plow tomorrow and getting ready for fertilizing. got 10 quotes to give this week. snow is done.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Plows are going up this week this year is dome maybe some saltings. Mowers are coming out.


----------



## dlcs

R and R, Do you fertilize and weed control?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yes we do. You know of a zspray for sale at all.


----------



## dlcs

No I don't, in fact I've never even seen one being used in my area. Most here run permagreen. I'm the only one with a t-300.lol. you ever buy fert. From Frick services in Sugar Grove? I bought my T through them was wondering how they are as a supplier for fert.


----------



## buildinon

Went to the Auto Show today to compare trucks as looking at getting a new one for myself and maybe replacing a few. I came to a few conclusions based on from what I saw.
1) Chevy / GMC has fallen behind in creature comforts as far as the seating itself. Compared to the Ford and Dodge it was not as comfy and felt cramped.
2) Chevy / GMC has gone off their rocker on their rockers on prices for what you are getting. You don't get nearly the truck for the price from them as you do in a 1500 or 2500 compared to Ford or Dodge.
3) Ford made a big mistake by making the F150 w/ the EcoBoost, as it is no longer a true work truck. 
4) Ford has the better engine and some great features but their prices agian are going through the roof.
5) Dodge seems to be getting it together. I hate to say it, but you seem to get the most bang for your buck. They have the best warranty, best options available (if you havent looked into the RAMBOX check it out) and was by far the most comfortable and best laid out inside. 
6) Toyota Tundra's actually impressed me as well. I have yet to drive one but they seemend pretty decent.

Over all, looks like I may be going to a few Dodge and Toyota dealers for a few test drives. Anyone have any exp w/ the Tundra's?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I will say that you are comparing apples to oranges if you are looking at half tons and 3/4 tons. But my old man has is on his second tundra and he loves it. But he doesn't truely use it like a truck. He just drives it around to jobs and throws tools in the bed every now and then.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Scott, has a Tundra and uses it to plow. I know he had to add to the front supesnion and rear suspension due to the plow and salt weights. Also depending on how much stuff you plan to carry in the bed with the tool box he added it cuts down on bed usage a lot. 

Im not knocking the truck he likes and it does look nice.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I get a lot from Tim. Are you going to the meeting with him.


----------



## GMC99

buildinon;1452951 said:


> Went to the Auto Show today to compare trucks as looking at getting a new one for myself and maybe replacing a few. I came to a few conclusions based on from what I saw.
> 1) Chevy / GMC has fallen behind in creature comforts as far as the seating itself. Compared to the Ford and Dodge it was not as comfy and felt cramped.
> 2) Chevy / GMC has gone off their rocker on their rockers on prices for what you are getting. You don't get nearly the truck for the price from them as you do in a 1500 or 2500 compared to Ford or Dodge.
> 3) Ford made a big mistake by making the F150 w/ the EcoBoost, as it is no longer a true work truck.
> 4) Ford has the better engine and some great features but their prices agian are going through the roof.
> 5) Dodge seems to be getting it together. I hate to say it, but you seem to get the most bang for your buck. They have the best warranty, best options available (if you havent looked into the RAMBOX check it out) and was by far the most comfortable and best laid out inside.
> 6) Toyota Tundra's actually impressed me as well. I have yet to drive one but they seemend pretty decent.
> 
> Over all, looks like I may be going to a few Dodge and Toyota dealers for a few test drives. Anyone have any exp w/ the Tundra's?


Are you only looking at half ton trucks? I had heard a rumor, that the 2013 rams, are suppose to be getting a 450 HP hemi, that supposedly will get 23 MPG


----------



## Mark13

I don't have any personal experience behind the wheel of an ecoboost f150 but a few guys I know have them or had them. Everyone seems to like them and be pretty impressed. 
One of them is a cc/sb (6.5' box) and he pulls a 22-24' 14k skid loader trailer with an agriculture sprayer boom folded up on it all over the US and Canada as a salesman. 
I'd guess total weight to be 4,500-5k of the trailer and boom, for the most part it's aerodynamic.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Everybody ready for tomorrow? After work, I will get ready.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Pushin 2 Please;1453134 said:


> Everybody ready for tomorrow? After work, I will get ready.


Is there a party or something?? did i miss something??? Or is this to watch the snow melt all night yet again....


----------



## Bird21

Another bust coming our way


----------



## ERWbuilders

I still say the ground is waayyy too warm to hold snow or ice for that matter


----------



## dlcs

Ready for what? Going to be mostly rain tonight and the "big" weekend storm is forcasted to be moving northwest, big surprise there. The ground is still cold enough but nothing is goign to fall here.


----------



## road2damascus

*Tim's Weather World: No doubt snow drought will continue*

We could see some minor accumulation of snow tonight mainly north and northwest of the city but it will do little to put a dent in our ongoing "snow drought". The numbers really tell the story in this our 9th warmest winter to date. If there is any consolation for snow lover, we are certainly not alone. Many cities from the midwest to the east coast are experiencing a deficit of snowfall this winter season.

Here are some snow stats for select cites:

Snowfall so far Avg. Snowfall to date % of Avg. Snowfall

Bismarck 5.9" 34.5" 17%

Boston 7.8" 30.6" 25%

Minneapolis 15.3" 38.5" 39%

O'Hare 15.7" 27.3" 58%

Green Bay 21.3" 37.1" 57%

While this week doesn't look really promising for snow there is some hope for snow lovers. The latest 6 to 10 day outlook from the Climate Prediction Center indicates we may have the right ingredients for additional snowfall as we close out February. The Chicago area is outlooked to be colder than average during the period with more precipitation than average.









Link for NWS 6-10day outlook:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/610day/


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hawks and Redwings game tomorrow. Big game. Need a win. Get ready. Buy your beer tonight!


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1453167 said:


> Hawks and Redwings game tomorrow. Big game. Need a win. Get ready. Buy your beer tonight!


Hell yeah I'll be there!


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Go wings


----------



## buildinon

I have a mix of 1/2 and 3/4 ton trucks. The new f150 are completely out of the question as they are not compatible for plowing at all. BOSS or Western doesn't even recommend even putting a plow on them, and if you go to BOSS's website you can't even match a plow to them. I have even read threads on here where dealers won't even install them on there due to the Ecoboost as it voids the plow warranty. 

I was considering the Tundra's as plowing in the city they are a little more compact so easier to get around and would be easier on gas mileage while not giving up to much. As far as comparing the 1/2 ton and the 3/4 tons I was just using it in general blanketing topic coverage. I looked at all the trucks. 
I have never been a Dodge guy, but it may be the direction that I may be going. Right now I only have one, and it is an older one and I am not impressed with it but the newer ones seem to offer alot more than the others. And their pricing is right on target. When I was looking at the regular truck sections there and even the commercial truck sections the pricing was so wide gapped that my jaw dropped. Ford had an f450 or an f550 dump all central hyd w/ a 10' Boss plow and a tailgate spreader on it for $77k there where Chevy simillar model same set up w/ a Boss Steel 9'2 VXT on it and no Spreader for $40k it was just a shock to see the differance. Know what I mean.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1453187 said:


> I have a mix of 1/2 and 3/4 ton trucks. The new f150 are completely out of the question as they are not compatible for plowing at all. BOSS or Western doesn't even recommend even putting a plow on them, and if you go to BOSS's website you can't even match a plow to them. I have even read threads on here where dealers won't even install them on there due to the Ecoboost as it voids the plow warranty.
> 
> I was considering the Tundra's as plowing in the city they are a little more compact so easier to get around and would be easier on gas mileage while not giving up to much. As far as comparing the 1/2 ton and the 3/4 tons I was just using it in general blanketing topic coverage. I looked at all the trucks.
> I have never been a Dodge guy, but it may be the direction that I may be going. Right now I only have one, and it is an older one and I am not impressed with it but the newer ones seem to offer alot more than the others. And their pricing is right on target. When I was looking at the regular truck sections there and even the commercial truck sections the pricing was so wide gapped that my jaw dropped. Ford had an f450 or an f550 dump all central hyd w/ a 10' Boss plow and a tailgate spreader on it for $77k there where Chevy simillar model same set up w/ a Boss Steel 9'2 VXT on it and no Spreader for $40k it was just a shock to see the differance. Know what I mean.


 The main reason for no plow is the power steering, not just because its a Ecoboost. We now have 3 150's in our fleet, 1 with the 6 banger, one Ecoboost and one with the V8. i like the Ecoboost most of all. Truth to be told, the 010 push plate still fits the newer trucks.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1453169 said:


> Hell yeah I'll be there!


Lucky.


Greenstar lawn;1453180 said:


> Go wings


Come on now?


----------



## GMC99

Got the call to put the spreader back in the truck, supposedly the local forecasters are saying a few inches of accumulation???? Anyone else hear this??


----------



## highhog1

Do you really think something will stick tomorrow? Seems like the temps are to high


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1453240 said:


> Got the call to put the spreader back in the truck, supposedly the local forecasters are saying a few inches of accumulation???? Anyone else hear this??


maybe up along the stateline.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If anybody listens to the guesser on Channel 7, Mike Caplain, he is saying 1-2 along I-80? I don't see it.


----------



## dlcs

R&R Yard Design;1453033 said:


> I get a lot from Tim. Are you going to the meeting with him.


No, didn't know about. When is it?


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1453287 said:


> If anybody listens to the guesser on Channel 7, Mike Caplain, he is saying 1-2 along I-80? I don't see it.


Saying around 1 inch here along and north of highway 30, maybe 2" in the highway 20 area. No plow on, no spreader on, no salt loaded, we'll see if I need it. Then I will put it on at 4am.


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1453287 said:


> If anybody listens to the guesser on Channel 7, Mike Caplain, he is saying 1-2 along I-80? I don't see it.


is that I80 and north?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Greenstar lawn;1453180 said:


> Go wings


Buffalo Wild???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1453291 said:


> Saying around 1 inch here along and north of highway 30, maybe 2" in the highway 20 area. No plow on, no spreader on, no salt loaded, we'll see if I need it. Then I will put it on at 4am.


It sounds like it really won't get going till 4ish. I don't think there is a thing to worry about.


GMC99;1453309 said:


> is that I80 and north?


He is saying along I-80. I think he is way off.


----------



## SnowMatt13

My latest forecast this afternoon said 1-1.5 along border.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If anything accumulates, that's where it will be.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

highhog1;1453247 said:


> Do you really think something will stick tomorrow? Seems like the temps are to high


where u are no



Pushin 2 Please;1453287 said:


> If anybody listens to the guesser on Channel 7, Mike Caplain, he is saying 1-2 along I-80? I don't see it.


thats really funny



GMC99;1453309 said:


> is that I80 and north?


see above



DIRISHMAN;1453316 said:


> Buffalo Wild???


dennis, we talk about weather here.......kidding bud



Pushin 2 Please;1453317 said:


> It sounds like it really won't get going till 4ish. I don't think there is a thing to worry about.
> 
> He is saying along I-80. I think he is way off.


my thinking is 90



SnowMatt13;1453340 said:


> My latest forecast this afternoon said 1-1.5 along border.


sounds doable


----------



## 1olddogtwo

im kind of liking next week


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Monday Pat? Shhhhhh!

Happy Birthday Tommy Skilling!


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1453354 said:


> im kind of liking next week


dont start that crap again!! LOL. What's this about RJS calling me???


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1453354 said:


> im kind of liking next week


I like to hear that.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just wait till the beginning of the second week of march???????
????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1453364 said:


> dont start that crap again!! LOL. What's this about RJS calling me???











i dont know what your talking about.......


----------



## the new boss 92

hey sully i sent you a pm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

thanks ron


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1453375 said:


> View attachment 111211
> 
> 
> i dont know what your talking about.......


Im still confused.....


----------



## dlcs

1.7 inches in Dixon, yeh right. lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I found it funny how he had more snow down here than he did say in the Lake Genvia area.


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1453408 said:


> View attachment 111213
> 
> 
> thanks ron


You need to update your TV


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1453354 said:


> im kind of liking next week


Are you really going to keep us hanging again!!! LOL Details please!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1453424 said:


> You need to update your TV


Come on now. I was in the office when I sent him that pic. I've had that TV for about 20 years!


----------



## dlcs

The big one next week is going northwest of Des Moines, its over guys. lol I can't take any more heartbreak this winter. its time to start looking for sunny days and lawn work for me as much as i hate it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1453440 said:


> The big one next week is going northwest of Des Moines, its over guys. lol I can't take any more heartbreak this winter. its time to start looking for sunny days and lawn work for me as much as i hate it.


I don't know why but I'm going to stay positive for a few more weeks. I knew it was going to be a lower than normal snow season but not this bad.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

So no salting tonight? I really want to get rid of this salt in my garage.


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1453458 said:


> I don't know why but I'm going to stay positive for a few more weeks. I knew it was going to be a lower than normal snow season but not this bad.


My brother said he heard it could be close to 60 degrees at some point next week...


----------



## d&r

Ground reading is 35 degress, according to NWS Ohare area might get some flurries, but I think the ground is too warm. Temps will look like they are going to stay at or above freezing. anything that hit ground will just melt away. Over the weekend I have already started picking up my driveway markers no sense in loosing what ones I still have left.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

High 50 towards the end of next week then 30-40 over the weekend with some rain on that Friday. Nothing in sight guys were done mowers started on first crank today.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Waaahhhhhoooooo [email protected]##$$ 60's. Sunny days ,thinkin about when we meet.Can ya tell me how to get to SESAME STREET.......LMAO..............OH WAIT I'M ALL READY HERE...........AHAHAHAHAHA.........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1453472 said:


> So no salting tonight? I really want to get rid of this salt in my garage.


Nope.


GMC99;1453477 said:


> My brother said he heard it could be close to 60 degrees at some point next week...


Low 40's next week. I saw where he saw 60. Tomorrow it will be different!


----------



## erkoehler

Friday thru Monday, we're making it happen.......snowmobile trip!


----------



## d&r

Time to start thinking about getting the camper ready for the season.


----------



## Bird21

One week from today, hhhhhhmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

HEAVY SNOW in New Lenox. Ground is covered!


----------



## snorider075

pavement wet still. any idea pavement temp?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heavy wet snow Tinleypark and still comin down. Ground and vehicles covered


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Gooder morning


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Payment is still black


----------



## highhog1

Full ground coverage and grass covered in NWI


----------



## brianbrich1

Everything Snow covered for a little while but just warm enough to make The little bit slushy and anything that had any salt residual is all water..


----------



## highhog1

So, I looked out my window this morning and to my surprise there was 4" to 6" of fluffy , white snow! I coudnt believe my eyes and the my alarm went off! Well it was a nice dream..... anyway


----------



## mikeitu7

Can someone come out my way to clean the snow......................
off my satelite that the tv doesn't work. Surface temps are about 34 everything on the ground 
Melted. Would have been nice to get a salt run in the books at least.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Salted only 1 lot. I actually saw one guy plowing. He must be really bored!


----------



## highhog1

I need my satellite dish cleared as well. I missed my Megan Glaros


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Salted only one lot here also


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Salting 8 of our gas stations. They apparently have money left over in their snow budget. Got the call around 6 to start.


----------



## dieselss

Salted one,,,just mainly north side. I heard that souther of us got some pushable stuff.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It seems the "guessers" blew it again. Sounds like north burbs didn't get squat. New Lenox had an easy 1/2 inch and a couple guys here at work said Manteno area had an easy inch or 2. Said everybody was out plowing when they were on there way to work. Once again, we get screwed!


----------



## erkoehler

Wet pavement here, 33 degrees


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1453753 said:


> It seems the "guessers" blew it again. Sounds like north burbs didn't get squat. New Lenox had an easy 1/2 inch and a couple guys here at work said Manteno area had an easy inch or 2. Said everybody was out plowing when they were on there way to work. Once again, we get screwed!


North burbs got a "slight" covering and then turned to rain. I had so little faith, I didn't wake up once to look out the window and slept in till 7:20.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Had to use the 4x4 today to get out of the house.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it was so bad i had to drive the jeep to work......


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1453784 said:


> it was so bad i had to drive the jeep to work......


Anymore input on the possibility of snow next week? Trying to decide whether or not to take the spreader back out again...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's trending north into Wisconsin


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1453753 said:


> It seems the "guessers" blew it again. Sounds like north burbs didn't get squat. New Lenox had an easy 1/2 inch and a couple guys here at work said Manteno area had an easy inch or 2. Said everybody was out plowing when they were on there way to work. Once again, we get screwed!


It would seem that NL is the epic center for all snow this year. Midlo and 
DG had black payment and 80 & 355 had some covering


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Chicago Tribune is reporting New Lenox had 1 inch this morning. Works for Sully and I!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

why is Idot salting at 11 o'clock in the morning


----------



## road2damascus

R&R Yard Design;1453872 said:


> why is Idot salting at 11 o'clock in the morning


To get rid of some of the extra salt left over from the past three months of FALL :laughing:


----------



## SnowMatt13

IDOT's new policy is to salt wet pavement.


----------



## dlcs

we had a inch on the grass and about .5 on the lots in places. I salted one lot. Did not see IDOT or city trucks out at all.


----------



## ERWbuilders

we got about .2 inches....of rain...BUST!


----------



## ERWbuilders

snow in the next 10 days...i dont believe it...


----------



## dieselss

Could be somewhere,,,,just not here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1453872 said:


> why is Idot salting at 11 o'clock in the morning


Because they can..........:laughing: and YOU AND I HAVE TO PAY FOR IT......:laughing: IT'S THE ILLINOIS WAY......AS WE SAY AT IDOT.....YOU DONT LIKE IT .....LEAVE........:laughing:


----------



## 01PStroke

As much as I doubt well get another gooder event, anyone need somebody to run a snowblower?


----------



## buildinon

Hmmm...season is a bust...I told Eric the other day I will be in Tenn from March 14-21 so I am sure there wil be plenty of snow then and then going to PERU in April with my wife's company as she has a meeting there and she get's to take me along, so I am sure there will be a blizzard then. Keep your fingers crossed for then...lol...


----------



## ERWbuilders

LOL get outta here already....we need to PLOW lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im out of town February 28th-1st. So im sure we will get hit good then


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Your going to the Septic Show right?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1453993 said:


> Im out of town February 28th-1st. So im sure we will get hit good then


Going to the crap show ? I heard last year it was in the toilet


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1454084 said:


> Going to the crap show ? I heard last year it was in the toilet


HAHAHAHA. Your so funny! :laughing:

By the way, guess what is going to be delivered tomorrow?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. Good old pooper show


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1454102 said:


> HAHAHAHA. Your so funny! :laughing:
> 
> By the way, guess what is going to be delivered tomorrow?


i wish i didnt have to wait so long.:salute:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1453362 said:


> Monday Pat? Shhhhhh!
> 
> Happy Birthday Tommy Skilling!


the following one


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1454148 said:


> the following one


Cold air will be in place. Skilling said the next 2 weeks will see 5-9 inches of snow. I wish Sully would leave more often. Or Erik would have more boat shows. They leave, we get snow!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1454124 said:


> i wish i didnt have to wait so long.:salute:


Your so nice!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

They can role play the tidy bowl men


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1454153 said:


> Cold air will be in place. Skilling said the next 2 weeks will see 5-9 inches of snow. I wish Sully would leave more often. Or Erik would have more boat shows. They leave, we get snow!


Not a chance. Im betting a salt run or two at best


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I guess the good news is we get a extra day of winter this year

The question is, will it make or break the season?

Wait, don't answer that


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1454169 said:


> Not a chance. Im betting a salt run or two at best


A salt run or two? I'll take it!


----------



## swtiih

Pushin 2 Please;1454153 said:


> Cold air will be in place. Skilling said the next 2 weeks will see 5-9 inches of snow. I wish Sully would leave more often. Or Erik would have more boat shows. They leave, we get snow!


would be nice. but hard to believe the way this winter has gone


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

swtiih;1454202 said:


> would be nice. but hard to believe the way this winter has gone


I agree. I'm not holding my breath either!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I said "at best". So that means a dusting


----------



## erkoehler

I'm gone this weekend and boat show the following weekend.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

what you boys doing? I just bought some under armor heat gear t-shirts gearing up for 85* on thursday


----------



## captshawn

Here you go duck tape boys!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

captshawn;1454297 said:


> Here you go duck tape boys!!!


YEA BUDDY!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wake up to find a little snow out there? Where did this come from?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

WTF? The National Weather Service has the south burbs down for 1-2 inches between 6 and 8am this morning. Possible heavy snow with 1 inch per hour rates? Got to love this bussiness!


----------



## erkoehler

Snow almost covering my driveway. Wonder how many will sleep through this one?

46 this afternoon, let's see if that changes.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1454356 said:


> Snow almost covering my driveway. Wonder how many will sleep through this one?
> 
> 46 this afternoon, let's see if that changes.


I looked out and saw my drive is wet? So I looked next door and my neighbors is covered. (Mine has to much salt on it) So I looked at the radar and well I'm happy I was on the toilet because I would have $h!t myself. Lets see if it happens. I have my doubts.


----------



## dieselss

prob same as yesterday,,,little bit o snow,,,then sun and 40s then rain


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep then bust


----------



## SnowMatt13

John Dee is pretty generous for us through Saturday.....
Looks like a miss Sunday/Monday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

to busy down here to reply, got 2-3 feet in 2 hours already.......

that 12+ should slide south a bit


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I agree. Its insanity down here. What are we gonna do? I can't handle all three flakes that fell at once.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

SnowMatt13;1454453 said:


> John Dee is pretty generous for us through Saturday.....
> Looks like a miss Sunday/Monday.


BTW, John Dee also has us about 50 miles south of the freezing line. Last I checked, snow doesn't like it when its above freezing. But I failed chemistry so I am not sure.


----------



## buildinon

We didn't see a single flake this morning up here in Buffalo Grove...I saw a reind on Facebook say it was snowing in Dyer and I thought she must of been drinking as she is a bartender, guess she was right...lol...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1454464 said:



> I agree. Its insanity down here. What are we gonna do? I can't handle all three flakes that fell at once.


Well Quit Scratchin your Head So Hard...............and try a different Shampoo


----------



## dieselss

Yep snowed pretty good..didn't really stick. Now turned to drizzle


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1454465 said:


> BTW, John Dee also has us about 50 miles south of the freezing line. Last I checked, snow doesn't like it when its above freezing. But I failed chemistry so I am not sure.


The snow yesterday morning fell hard and fast at 34-36F


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, how did that work out for everyone? Not too good!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1454513 said:


> Yeah, how did that work out for everyone? Not too good!


Worked great for me. I made some money!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1453727 said:


> Salted only one lot here also


Worked for you too!


----------



## ERWbuilders

what is snow? I heard its white, cold and wet. Is this true? and we can plow it?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You can plow anything that might be wet. Lol.


----------



## GMC99

Olddog your saying that 12+ could go south?


----------



## dieselss

Starfish. Valentines chocolate with the pink filling


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1454546 said:


> Olddog your saying that 12+ could go south?


Yes there is two main thoughts on that system. JD is going with the stronger model. I prefer the other ones


----------



## Midwest Pond

skilling just posted the other route also, calling for us to get the 8-12" over the next 7 days


----------



## clncut

Snowing hard here in Porter county IN. To bad its not sticking!


----------



## dlcs

Winter storm watch for eastern Iowa and northwest Illinois for Thursday 4-8"+ with possible thundersnow!!!! I'm sure all of Northern Illinois will be in on the fun before the day is over.


----------



## ERWbuilders

I still think the pavement is waayyy too warm to let anything stick <~~thats my story and im stickin to it!


----------



## dlcs

ERWbuilders;1454599 said:


> I still think the pavement is waayyy too warm to let anything stick <~~thats my story and im stickin to it!


hmmm, snow was sticking yesterday.


----------



## ERWbuilders

dlcs;1454601 said:


> hmmm, snow was sticking yesterday.


not for long though lol


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

ERWbuilders;1454611 said:


> not for long though lol


Just needs to stick long enough to be plowed. Don't really care what it does after that. Thumbs Up


----------



## dlcs

Hambrick & Co.;1454627 said:


> Just needs to stick long enough to be plowed. Don't really care what it does after that. Thumbs Up


Exactly! Yesterdays stuck around for 3 hours. I could careless if it melts the same day.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Yea i suppose your right...good way of looking at things!!!


----------



## dlcs

The way i see it, there is nothign in my contracts that say snow must stick around x amount of hours, to be plowed. Say it snow at 7am and you don't plow cause it will melt by 9 am, joe shmoe falls at 8 am. You and your insurance company gets dragged into court, you tell the judge that it would have been melted away by 9am so you didn't plow, what do you think would happen? Us plow guys sell safety!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i called this out over a week ago, nobody cared so i left alone


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ERWbuilders;1454599 said:


> I still think the pavement is waayyy too warm to let anything stick <~~thats my story and im stickin to it!


It stuck yesterday and today. As long I get out there and make piles, they get billed!


Hambrick & Co.;1454627 said:


> Just needs to stick long enough to be plowed. Don't really care what it does after that. Thumbs Up





1olddogtwo;1454643 said:


> i called this out over a week ago, nobody cared so i left alone


Yes you did.

Did anybody watch Skilling? I didn't but I was told he said BIG snows west burbs, possible here? Also said a cold and snowy period for the next 10 days? Anybody confirm this?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1454649 said:


> It stuck yesterday and today. As long I get out there and make piles, they get billed!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did.
> 
> Did anybody watch Skilling? I didn't but I was told he said BIG snows west burbs, possible here? Also said a cold and snowy period for the next 10 days? Anybody confirm this?


Unheard of


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1448073 said:


> d&r;1448068 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 22nd looks better, u can save for then
> 
> 
> 
> and yes ryan, that was on the 13th
Click to expand...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1454652 said:


> Unheard of


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i took a screen shot, look at the listing in the NWS


----------



## GMC99

So whats stopping this snow tomorrow from coming farther east?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sorry, I had both monitors on


----------



## dlcs

What the winter storm warning label, not quite sure what you mean?


----------



## dlcs

GMC99;1454662 said:


> So whats stopping this snow tomorrow from coming farther east?


NWS chicago hasn't released it yet.


----------



## GMC99

dlcs;1454668 said:


> NWS chicago hasn't released it yet.


bastards!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1454667 said:


> What the winter storm warning label, not quite sure what you mean?


read all the listing,

Avalance Warning
Extreme Fire
High Wind

Im willing to say they update soon with a Advisory


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1454662 said:


> So whats stopping this snow tomorrow from coming farther east?


part of it appears to be the timing and to our north will be the temps


----------



## dlcs

Avalanche warning? Does that mean we will need to get the Howitzer out and blast'em. LOL


----------



## NW Snow Removal

so this next weather event is less than 24 hours away and still there is nothing that can be generalized with certainty? as of now we are in a special weather/ hazardous weather possibility? out west has the winter storm watch. Im curious when this might happen and if I need to order more salt? I only have enough for 3-4 events.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Winter storm watch just posted to my area...maybe...theres hope somewhere?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NW Snow Removal;1454688 said:


> so this next weather event is less than 24 hours away and still there is nothing that can be generalized with certainty? as of now we are in a special weather/ hazardous weather possibility? out west has the winter storm watch. Im curious when this might happen and if I need to order more salt? I only have enough for 3-4 events.


This one is a wild card. 330 nws will update


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NW Snow Removal;1454688 said:


> so this next weather event is less than 24 hours away and still there is nothing that can be generalized with certainty? as of now we are in a special weather/ hazardous weather possibility? out west has the winter storm watch. Im curious when this might happen and if I need to order more salt? I only have enough for 3-4 events.


If you have enough for 3 or 4 more events, I'd wait a little. We know that there is no shortage, therefore it won't be an issue getting more later on.


ERWbuilders;1454689 said:


> Winter storm watch just posted to my area...maybe...theres hope somewhere?


I don't think it will stick by you? :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1454693 said:


> This one is a wild card. 330 nws will update


We have to hurry and hook up my new toy!


----------



## ultimate plow

Praying for white stuff I heard


----------



## erkoehler

6:30am Friday I'm supposed to be heading up to snowmobile


----------



## ultimate plow

NW Snow Removal;1454688 said:


> so this next weather event is less than 24 hours away and still there is nothing that can be generalized with certainty? as of now we are in a special weather/ hazardous weather possibility? out west has the winter storm watch. Im curious when this might happen and if I need to order more salt? I only have enough for 3-4 events.


The way I see it, we will be lucky to have 2 more saltings. Id wait a day or two and see what these weather systems bring. Hopefully nws has good news for us


----------



## GMC99

Anyone know what weight gear lube to use in a vbox spreaders gear box?


----------



## littlebass

erkoehler;1454705 said:


> 6:30am Friday I'm supposed to be heading up to snowmobile


Good. get out of here so it will snow already !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlcs

erkoehler;1454705 said:


> 6:30am Friday I'm supposed to be heading up to snowmobile


Whatever you do, do not change your plans....lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think anybody west of I-39 and north of Rockford has a shot. The rest of us, RAIN. Sorry!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

GMC99;1454715 said:


> Anyone know what weight gear lube to use in a vbox spreaders gear box?


It should have zerk fittings to pump grease into it


----------



## tls22

Special weather statement
national weather service chicago il
309 pm cst wed feb 22 2012

ilz003>006-008-010>014-019>023-032-inz001-002-222315-
winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake il-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-dupage-cook-
la salle-kendall-grundy-will-kankakee-livingston-lake in-porter-
including the cities of...rockford...belvidere...woodstock...
Waukegan...oregon...dixon...dekalb...aurora...wheaton...chicago...
Ottawa...oswego...morris...joliet...kankakee...pontiac...gary...
Valparaiso
309 pm cst wed feb 22 2012

...accumlating snowfall possible thursday and likely thursday
night into friday morning...

A developing winter storm system will move south across the
central plains tonight...and then move east across the southern
great lakes region thursday night. A mixture of rain and snow is
expected to develop across northern and central illinois thursday
morning...continue thursday afternoon and change to all snow
thursday evening.

How fast this transition to all snow takes place is still
uncertain. It appears that a few inches of snow accumulation is
possible generally along and north of interstate 88 thursday
afternoon...though snow accumulation south to interstate 80 is
also possible.

Several hours of light to moderate snowfall is expected thursday
evening into friday morning. During this time period...several
inches of snow accumulation is possible.

Snow will taper off to snow showers during the day friday...with
only minor additional accumulation possible.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What's up Tim? Long time no talk!


----------



## ultimate plow

Pointless but at least its an idea


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I think this maybe further south then what the guessers are hinting at. I've been in a meeting for the last 3 hours. I'm leaving work and my gut is telling me 4 to 6 on the south side. i'll give my final answer later.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Sooo.....maybe i should get the plow out again?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;1454771 said:


> Pointless but at least its an idea


That guesser was actually very close the other morning.


1olddogtwo;1454786 said:


> I think this maybe further south then what the guessers are hinting at. I've been in a meeting for the last 3 hours. I'm leaving work and my gut is telling me 4 to 6 on the south side. i'll give my final answer later.


Tomorrow evening it should change to all snow area wide. 4-6 will be a heavy push. I'm guessing 2-4 down here.


ERWbuilders;1454787 said:


> Sooo.....maybe i should get the plow out again?


Nope. It won't stick by you!


----------



## ERWbuilders

remember i plow south lol which im alright with...i wouldnt mind plowing one account a few times


----------



## d&r

Looks like you guys down south got some work this morning, What I saw last night was not much of anything for the Ohare area. Buddy of mine heading to work in Joliet shot me a text saying winter is back at 6 this morning, when I looked out the window all I saw was wet driveway and streets, even asked the wife to go out to see if MAYBE if things were starting to freeze and I can go throw salt... ya.... NOT. Checked the radar everything was south. Maybe we can still get lucky over the next 24 hours.......payup but lots can change in 24 hours.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

An area of showers is poss this evening mainly between 4-9pm. Precip should be rain or rain transitioning to snow with no more than slushy coating on colder surfaces (20-30% chance). Our situation for thurs continues to evolve with a close call for wet snow. Precip should move in no earlier than 6-9am (leaning later). Temperatures aloft could support snow while temps near the surface will be near or just above freezing in the am. Precip intensity should be enough to allow for a period of snow into the late morning and early afternoon. Some areas may mix with or change to rain after 12-3pm. Current thoughts for am/afternoon accumulations are for a coating - 1” with less in the event of more rain and higher amounts if there is more snow. Addnl snow showers or a period of wet snow is possible in the late evening and into the overnight as the back side of the storm swings thru; addnl coating-0.5”.


----------



## dlcs

NWS now has my area for 5" thurs. and 2" thurs night with less north so it must be going a little further south. i wonder what time this will actually start.


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1454786 said:


> I think this maybe further south then what the guessers are hinting at. I've been in a meeting for the last 3 hours. I'm leaving work and my gut is telling me 4 to 6 on the south side. i'll give my final answer later.


How far south we thinking?


----------



## GMC99

Holy crap gas prices are skyrocketing! Bastards!


----------



## brianbrich1

Gas went up 30 cents since yesterday.. Asphalt sales man called and said as of .ow the additional cost per ton compared to last year is $10-15 more already.... Ugh


----------



## GMC99

Time to push the big red button on the presidents desk........ BOOM!!!! ussmileyflag


----------



## SullivanSeptic

GMC99;1454897 said:


> Time to push the big red button on the presidents desk........ BOOM!!!! ussmileyflag


Agreed. Bye bye Iran! Thanks for playing


----------



## kevlars

How about a barrel of oil for a bushel of grain?? Or else, you can eat your oil!!!

Kevlars


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1454827 said:


> NWS now has my area for 5" thurs. and 2" thurs night with less north so it must be going a little further south. i wonder what time this will actually start.


Pat and I were just talking about this. It does seem as it has or is coming further south. As of now I am sticking with 2-4 down here and 4-8 by you. I will look again tomorrow.

Good night all. That's all for now!:salute:


----------



## SnowMatt13

I still think city north will have the best chances for all snow and the most accumulation....thought the whole area looks to get something


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Winter storm watch?


----------



## Korhumel

Where the hell are all y'all getting these substantial estimations? I dont see anything more than an inch. I am up here in Lake County. If there is something I'm not seeing, PLEASE ENLIGHTEN ME!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Winter storm watch issued for my area, dupage county, at 8:39 pm for Thursday night into Friday.


----------



## d&r

Korhumel;1455012 said:


> Where the hell are all y'all getting these substantial estimations? I dont see anything more than an inch. I am up here in Lake County. If there is something I'm not seeing, PLEASE ENLIGHTEN ME!


Not sure if you mean Lake Count In or Lake County IL, but Highland Park, IL might be looking at 4 inches. According to NWS.


----------



## d&r

Hazardous weather outlook
national weather service chicago/romeoville il
325 pm cst wed feb 22 2012

ilz003>006-008-010>014-019>023-032-033-039-inz001-002-010-011-019-
232130-
winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake illinois-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-
dupage-cook-la salle-kendall-grundy-will-kankakee-livingston-
iroquois-ford-lake indiana-porter-newton-jasper-benton-
325 pm cst wed feb 22 2012 /425 pm est wed feb 22 2012/

this hazardous weather outlook is for north central illinois...
Northeast illinois and northwest indiana.

.day one...tonight.

No hazardous weather is expected at this time.

.days two through seven...thursday through tuesday.

A winter storm system is expected to develop across the central
plains by early thursday...and will move slowly east through the
southern great lakes region thursday night. A mix of rain and snow
is expected to develop across northern and central illinois
thursday morning...changing to all snow thursday evening. Some
accumulation is possible across northern illinois mainly north of
interstate 88 thursday afternoon as the mixed precipitation begins
to change over to all snow...with several hours of light to
moderate snowfall possible thursday evening through friday
morning. Several inches of snow are possible during this time...
Before tapering off to snow showers during the day friday. The
exact timing of the change to all snow...the total snowfall
amounts and the exact location of the greatest snowfall remains
uncertain at this time...though portions of northern illinois
generally north of interstate 88 appear to have the highest
potential for a longer duration of precipitation being in the form
of all snow at this time.


----------



## tls22

d&r;1455024 said:


> Hazardous weather outlook
> national weather service chicago/romeoville il
> 325 pm cst wed feb 22 2012
> 
> ilz003>006-008-010>014-019>023-032-033-039-inz001-002-010-011-019-
> 232130-
> winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake illinois-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-
> dupage-cook-la salle-kendall-grundy-will-kankakee-livingston-
> iroquois-ford-lake indiana-porter-newton-jasper-benton-
> 325 pm cst wed feb 22 2012 /425 pm est wed feb 22 2012/
> 
> this hazardous weather outlook is for north central illinois...
> Northeast illinois and northwest indiana.
> 
> .day one...tonight.
> 
> No hazardous weather is expected at this time.
> 
> .days two through seven...thursday through tuesday.
> 
> A winter storm system is expected to develop across the central
> plains by early thursday...and will move slowly east through the
> southern great lakes region thursday night. A mix of rain and snow
> is expected to develop across northern and central illinois
> thursday morning...changing to all snow thursday evening. Some
> accumulation is possible across northern illinois mainly north of
> interstate 88 thursday afternoon as the mixed precipitation begins
> to change over to all snow...with several hours of light to
> moderate snowfall possible thursday evening through friday
> morning. Several inches of snow are possible during this time...
> Before tapering off to snow showers during the day friday. The
> exact timing of the change to all snow...the total snowfall
> amounts and the exact location of the greatest snowfall remains
> uncertain at this time...though portions of northern illinois
> generally north of interstate 88 appear to have the highest
> potential for a longer duration of precipitation being in the form
> of all snow at this time.


New nam run gives the area 4-8...I would like to see the gfs come south tonight ....only model holding out...I always go on the low end of the numbers for rain-snow events....high bust potential. This has the chance to be the biggest push of the year


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Thanks for the insight Tim. Miss your forecasts. I sold my company but I'm still snowplowing for the company I'm working for.


----------



## Rainer

Someone is gonna get walloped with this one. I90 to maybe I88 is bullseyed, and somewhere along the axis there's gonna be thundersnow - probably on the NE side of the axis. Lake county near the lake is my prediction, but I'm as full of shyt as anyone else.

That is all.


----------



## clncut

Rainer;1455045 said:


> Someone is gonna get walloped with this one. I90 to maybe I88 is bullseyed, and somewhere along the axis there's gonna be thundersnow - probably on the NE side of the axis. Lake county near the lake is my prediction, but I'm as full of shyt as anyone else.
> 
> That is all.


Any luck for a plowable event in Northwest Indiana or are we just getting rain? Thanks for your insight!


----------



## tls22

DistinctiveDave;1455044 said:


> Thanks for the insight Tim. Miss your forecasts. I sold my company but I'm still snowplowing for the company I'm working for.


Thanks dave...been a very slow winter here...2 pushes and no salting events...getting ready for mow season...but unfortunately I tore my tendon that holds my kneecap in...surgery for this guy...lol going to have alot of time to track this one guys...p2p thanksfir the kind words...im posting from my phone...so its not easy to navigate on this site...wish they had a app. Good luck with ur future indevors dave....wish u the best


----------



## GMC99

Skilling just said thunder snow and up to 9 inches, less as you go south!! :redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## tls22

Ilz005-006-012>014-020>022-inz001-002-231045-
/o.new.klot.ws.a.0003.120224t0000z-120224t1500z/
mchenry-lake il-kane-dupage-cook-kendall-grundy-will-lake in-
porter-
including the cities of...woodstock...waukegan...aurora...
Wheaton...chicago...oswego...morris...joliet...gary...valparaiso
839 pm cst wed feb 22 2012

...winter storm watch in effect from thursday evening through
friday morning...

The national weather service in chicago has issued a winter storm
watch...which is in effect from thursday evening through friday
morning.

* timing...rain is expected to change to wet snow across northern
illinois toward evening thursday...and by early evening across
northwest indiana. Snow may become heavy at times particularly
during the evening hours...before gradually tapering off from
west to east late thursday night into early friday morning.

* main impact...heavy wet snow may fall at rates greater than an
inch per hour thursday evening. This will likely result in quick
accumulation of wet snow on roads...resulting in slippery and
potentially hazardous travel conditions.

* other impacts...in addition to accumulation and slippery travel
impacts...strong winds will result in wind whipped heavy wet
snow causing severely reduced visibilities thursday evening.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## clncut

GMC99;1455056 said:


> Skilling just said thunder snow and up to 9 inches, less as you go south!! :redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


Figures.....I'm south! Have fun guys, be safe......its gonna be Heavy!!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Is tommy nuts, thundersnow this late of the year, i see about 3-5 at the most for us sounth guys put it will be wet a heavy, so get the weight in the trucks and ready


----------



## SnowMatt13

But Skillings model had the heaviest band right through the city.....narrow as it was.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So I guess I should ne worried about my shot transfer case? I have a new one at the shop. I guess I should install it tomoorw?


----------



## ultimate plow

We should all be plowing!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

This is going to make for a long night before my snowmobile trip.


----------



## Rainer

Right now the heaviest moisture is centered between the Cheddar Curtain and I88. So roughly I90. Everyone should get snow, at some point. Temps are already forecast to be 5-10º less tomorrow than originally thought, plus the timing of the snow starting late afternoon/early evening will almost ensure all snow with accumulation. Add to that the fact that snow falling helps to cool the air, and it could fluff up as well (will start as wet, HEAVY snow). Will be wetter and heavier down south.

Someone, somewhere tomorrow, is gonna get 2-3 inches per hour for a decent period of time. Again, my bet is north of the city near the lake (could be lake enhancement - not to be confused with lake effect- also).


----------



## Bird21

Anyone look at the GFS run for next week??????? UUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## road2damascus




----------



## Midwest Pond

well this will make some of my yearlies feel better

I was feeling bad for the pre pay people


----------



## buildinon

We already got the green light to pretreat tomorrow with salt, don't know what they are seeing (as some of you know who I plow for) but they want us to dump heavy salt they said, no problempayup I wasn't even paying attention until I heard winter storm advisory and until I got the call from my Omaha Division as well that they are looking at a plowable event as well. Been a rough one there this year as well. Looks like my cousin will be just as busy there. Hopefully the guessers have this right but we all know that we trust PAT more than the anyways!!!


----------



## dlcs

well its a bust for us in the Northwest. no watch now. maybe three inches very late tonight but that sounds like a stretch now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

d&r;1448307 said:


> Hey Olddog what is the prediction for 22nd, Farmer Almanac says something is going to hit between 20th and 23rd?


Well I was a day off, I will work on this for next year


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I dont have internet at the house this morning WTF


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tls22;1455035 said:


> New nam run gives the area 4-8...I would like to see the gfs come south tonight ....only model holding out...I always go on the low end of the numbers for rain-snow events....high bust potential. This has the chance to be the biggest push of the year


I went toBed early, missed it the last run. I'm guess it moved south as I guessed


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

They have brought the temps down and the snow totals up!


GOOD MORNING!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning Ron it's going to be a gooder night 

Heavy concrete coming early in the season, would have been 15 to 20 inchs


----------



## clncut

Pat....how is it looking down in NWI for diesel and myself?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1455193 said:


> Pat....how is it looking down in NWI for diesel and myself?


Good. Might stay as rain a little longer but you two will get to have some fun too!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1455179 said:


> Morning Ron it's going to be a gooder night
> 
> Heavy concrete coming early in the season, would have been 15 to 20 inchs


I do hate these heavy wet snows. We all know that the area transmission shops love them!


----------



## dieselss

fox said, it's looking goo for us souther folk....wet heavy yea!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GOODER MORNING ALL

NOW HOLY SMOKES JUST SEEN CAN CAN MEGAN WITH A MAP 6 -.9 FOR US AND POSSIBLE THUNDER SNOW ..... with more of accumulation


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yikes! I've been oblivious to the weather the last week or two. I guess I need to get stuff ready today? What time id snow supposed to hit?


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1455197 said:


> Good. Might stay as rain a little longer but you two will get to have some fun too!


Thanks....always appriciated!


----------



## dieselss

saying it might start late afternoon and going into friday morning,


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1455206 said:


> Yikes! I've been oblivious to the weather the last week or two. I guess I need to get stuff ready today? What time id snow supposed to hit?


You're ok Ryan, I seen dry slots over your lots


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WTF 2.0 PER HOUR


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1455193 said:


> Pat....how is it looking down in NWI for diesel and myself?


at this point without really looking much on the computer. I would say your in the money with the current track


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm not totally sold on that 2 to 3 an hour


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Odogg / PUSH

What ya think temps are going to be while and after it snows colder or warmer.Is this kinda like last years Blizzard?????


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1455218 said:


> I'm not totally sold on that 2 to 3 an hour


Ok are you thinkin less or more like a normal snow fall accumulation.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1455221 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!:redbounce:redbounce


Hey MIKE Just think $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1455224 said:


> Hey MIKE Just think $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Yeah they don't have a green bouncing guy thingy so I went with red. Now I can buy me a pair of them mud flaps with the sexy naked ladies on them (spit).


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO H THose Chromey Ones


----------



## dlcs

we aren't getting squat 2 hrs west of you guys. intersted to see how this plays out for the Chicago area. they say most of our precipitation will come as rain now and the changeover wont be until after 9pm. hope yo guys get pounded but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Midwest Pond

you can thank me for the snow, I mailed out fertilization proposals earlier this week, and quoted a patio job


good luck everyone


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dlcs;1455233 said:


> we aren't getting squat 2 hrs west of you guys. Intersted to see how this plays out for the chicago area. They say most of our precipitation will come as rain now and the changeover wont be until after 9pm. Hope yo guys get pounded but i don't see it happening.


i hope we dont get pounded not with this stuff. I'd be happy with 2-3


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That's what she said


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1455241 said:


> i hope we dont get pounded not with this stuff. I'd be happy with 2-3


I agree. 1-3 and get out of here!


SullivanSeptic;1455248 said:


> That's what she said


What she said? Its what she got!


----------



## erkoehler

In an effort to help you guys out, I'll still go snowmobiling this weekend. Better prepare for the worst!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Thanks Erik. Just leave the keys to the Ford. I'll be borrowing it later


----------



## dieselss

Mike I just read that omg and immediatly thought of hommer saying that!!! Everyone at work turned and looked


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hahaha nice.


----------



## ajcoop20

olddog what do you think for rockford area, local guessers are saying 4-8, but im not sure


----------



## ajcoop20

probably more than that, cause it just took my truck in this morning for the new/bigger turbo :-D


----------



## dlcs

DIRISHMAN;1455241 said:


> i hope we dont get pounded not with this stuff. I'd be happy with 2-3


NOAA is still calling for 5-9 for your area? It will be fun.


----------



## the new boss 92

thinking i sould buy tire's....... nahhh it wont snow then.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Wgn has 2.6 for lansing. And 4 for tinley.


----------



## the new boss 92

5-9 for me....... best push all year im thninking!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1455301 said:


> Wgn has 2.6 for lansing. And 4 for tinley.


Thats more than enough!


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1455307 said:


> Thats more than enough!


LOL......put soem more weight in the back of the truck.


----------



## Midwest Pond

the new boss 92;1455302 said:


> 5-9 for me....... best push all year im thninking!!!!!


going to be the type of snow where you see the blue in the snow


----------



## dlcs

John Dee gets a little snow and now he's getting crazy!


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow

lol same post same time mayby we'll get both storms haha. Hopefully feb and march go's out with a bang bang bang


----------



## Midwest Pond

someone got highlighters for christmas


----------



## dlcs

ultimate plow;1455316 said:


> lol same post same time mayby we'll get both storms haha. Hopefully feb and march go's out with a bang bang bang


Maybe play the lottery today.....lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Latest model run brings it back north a little.


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1455327 said:


> Latest model run brings it back north a little.


That's fine with me Thumbs Up


----------



## nevrnf

Watch the rain/snow line move north during the day. They just wanted to tease you guy into thinking something was going to happen. They like watching everyone jumping around like maniacs to get ready then tonight at 6 they will post the rain/snow line at I90 and 1" at the border.


----------



## dlcs

1/4" of rain for us today. lol


----------



## clncut

Ill be happy with anything close to 2" at this point. 6-9 inches of concrete ....no thanks. If the rain/snow line goes further north....us southsiders might not even need to worry about anything......a few more events would be nice, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1455299 said:


> thinking i sould buy tire's....... nahhh it wont snow then.


Yea I saw them things. Don't look like fun in a heavy snow like this sounds like. Better get some serious weight back there


----------



## Midwest Pond

this is the storm where the low ballers in the strip malls leave their transmissions for the night


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

I would love 6-9" here but I think in this part of indiana we'll be lucky to see 3". But I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed! Made up an extra 500lb ballist weight at work last night just in case I need the extra traction.


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1455378 said:


> this is the storm where the low ballers in the strip malls leave their transmissions for the night


They have backup vehicles:

A minivan packed with 10-15 shovelers


----------



## erkoehler

What time you thinking for snow starting?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1455378 said:


> this is the storm where the low ballers in the strip malls leave their transmissions for the night


I hope so. Oops, did I say that? 


M&S Snowplowing;1455384 said:


> I would love 6-9" here but I think in this part of indiana we'll be lucky to see 3". But I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed! Made up an extra 500lb ballist weight at work last night just in case I need the extra traction.


6-9 is on the high side for you. 2-6 is doable.



road2damascus;1455386 said:


> They have backup vehicles:
> 
> A minivan packed with 10-15 shovelers


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


erkoehler;1455390 said:


> What time you thinking for snow starting?


This evening. 7 or later.


----------



## highhog1

erkoehler;1455390 said:


> What time you thinking for snow starting?


I heard after 9pm. Glad its not rush hour again. Last time it took me 4hrs to get home from work downtown, just to jump back into my truck and drive back north.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Skilling just posted a pic on his Facebook page showing 8-10" in Lake county, Illinois


----------



## GMC99

Midwest Pond;1455378 said:


> this is the storm where the low ballers in the strip malls leave their transmissions for the night


RJS?????????? :laughing:


----------



## Midwest Pond

Here is Skillings graphic


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Raining pretty good in new Lenox now


----------



## ERWbuilders

wow...they talk about maybe snow and this site lights up like a fire cracker! lol


----------



## d&r

Stilll dry up here near Ohare, no rain.... nothing. Looked at the rada image the line is right center over 88. Hope it shifts a little north. Trucks are loaded and ready to go. I hope this does not turn out to e another bust......:realmad:


----------



## ERWbuilders

D&R...you should check out over east iowa, Whats really gonna hit us, not this pregame rain lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

western iowa! sorry


----------



## dlcs

Heavy rain here, mixed with snow. If this was all snow we would have 2-3" easily. Now they are sayign 5+ for us tonight, GAME ON!!!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Plow on!!!!


----------



## dlcs

ERWbuilders;1455482 said:


> western iowa! sorry


They are now saying after5 we should see a change over and if this holds together all they are saying is a "real dumping" of snow. but right now a solid five inches and thats plenty.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Winter Storm Watch is cancelled. It is now a Winter Weather Advisory.


----------



## d&r

Pushin 2 Please;1455490 said:


> Winter Storm Watch is cancelled. It is now a Winter Weather Advisory.


Great ..... how much longer before they change it to all rain ..... WTF


----------



## buildinon

We get to start salting as soon as the temp drops. Our trucks are already staged and ready to go, they don't want to chance it turning to ice with the rain hitting firstpayupis fine w/ me. Good luck everyone and as always be safe out there. Watch out for the idiots as we know they aren't watching out for us. Now go make thatpayup


----------



## ultimate plow

5-9 they are still calling for southern mchenry county and elgin area.


----------



## GMC99

Skillings still saying some areas could see 9 inches if thunder snow happens! Would love to see thunder snow again!


----------



## d&r

Rain and sleet up this way, ground temp is about 36 deg.


----------



## Builder630

Damn... I just returned all my bagged salt a few days ago.....


----------



## ERWbuilders

Interesting....ad on craigslist...Snowblowers and shovelers needed for commercial site in barrington..lmfao!!!i would love to see a snowblower blow heavy wet slushy snow hahaha


----------



## GMC99

ERWbuilders;1455509 said:


> Interesting....ad on craigslist...Snowblowers and shovelers needed for commercial site in barrington..lmfao!!!i would love to see a snowblower blow heavy wet slushy snow hahaha


Thats when you drive the truck down the damn sidewalk! LOL


----------



## ERWbuilders

GMC99;1455512 said:


> Thats when you drive the truck down the damn sidewalk! LOL


exactly...aint no shame in it...especially when you have a long ass public sidewalk to do....lol just watch the grass!payup


----------



## GMC99

ERWbuilders;1455516 said:


> exactly...aint no shame in it...especially when you have a long ass public sidewalk to do....lol just watch the grass!payup


What grass????? LOL :laughing: Just duct tape it back down


----------



## ERWbuilders

hahaha...yea better bring that roll with just incase lol


----------



## dlcs

If this was snow we be screwed, 1/2-3/4" of rain now accordign to NOAA and 1.5" in Iowa already. WOW


----------



## ERWbuilders

Ive been using the hell out of that duct tape..(thanks Jeff!) from everything like taping the exhaust vent on the water heater to wrapping up muh chew spit bottle i even put a piece on the plow frame to see how long it would hold after the meet n greet..well i just tore that off the other day and surveved up to 100mph and was tough to get off


----------



## ERWbuilders

This storm system is moving extremely SLOOOWWWW.


----------



## dieselss

That could be good Eric...let the temps drop before it gets here


----------



## ERWbuilders

howd i know you where going to be the next one to respond lol...must be the duct tape comments lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1455526 said:


> If this was snow we be screwed, 1/2-3/4" of rain now accordign to NOAA and 1.5" in Iowa already. WOW


I figured you'd be getting snow? Reports are bringing it pretty close to you!


----------



## dieselss

Just got time to reply. Waiting for parts, got nothing better to do then read your rants Lmao


----------



## ERWbuilders

it seems like your an auto parts guy....your waiting for parts all day which leads me to believe you work at napa waiting for the parts semi to unload lmao!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1455362 said:


> Yea I saw them things. Don't look like fun in a heavy snow like this sounds like. Better get some serious weight back there


lol about putting weight in the back, i would loose all the air in the back tires. they both have nails in them:laughing: also why i couldnt get d tags cause they wont pass an inspection.


ERWbuilders;1455485 said:


> Plow on!!!!


transfertank full yet? 


GMC99;1455512 said:


> Thats when you drive the truck down the damn sidewalk! LOL


then pull the puin for the swing mount on the salter and then salt the walks on the way back:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

ERWbuilders;1455561 said:


> it seems like your an auto parts guy....your waiting for parts all day which leads me to believe you work at napa waiting for the parts semi to unload lmao!!!


lol wonder if he walks them out to the customers cars to


----------



## ERWbuilders

the new boss 92;1455565 said:


> lol wonder if he walks them out to the customers cars to


:crying::laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Tech for the landscaping place. Just trying to go home,,and it always happens. Uhhhhh this truck........ So u gotta stay and fix


----------



## SnowMatt13

Wish this would be all snow....


----------



## the new boss 92

does anyone know how much the little well heads are to replace that pop put of the ground in front yards?


----------



## ultimate plow

All snow here!! huge flakes. Radar shows rain


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1455559 said:


> I figured you'd be getting snow? Reports are bringing it pretty close to you!


Nope no snow all rain. Lots of it too.


----------



## ERWbuilders

You must be seing ****...just looked at the webcams and ....nothin..


----------



## ultimate plow

OK lookey lookey


----------



## SnowMatt13

That's awesome, I'm at WI border in McHenry County, let's have it!


----------



## ERWbuilders

LOL thats from the storm on the 10th....i need a date on that pic


----------



## erkoehler

I'm in Prairie Grove, light mist........


----------



## road2damascus

There is no flakes here in Highland Park. There is HUGE CHUNKS of snow falling from the sky. It has been like that for a half hour now and covered the grass. Half inch of slush on the ground. I think I may finally dig out and hook up the plows. Naaa I will wait an hour Thumbs Up


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Light rain in tinley.


----------



## d&r

Raining good and hard at Ohare. Thought I heard some thunder but it was only a plane taking off..... lol.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Looking at the radar I think it is going to north for guys. So have fun and be safe.


----------



## ao31

road2damascus;1455601 said:


> There is no flakes here in Highland Park. There is HUGE CHUNKS of snow falling from the sky. It has been like that for a half hour now and covered the grass. Half inch of slush on the ground.


X2!! There are some massive chunks of snow falling and falling fast! Very interesting for sure


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I also see it going North. DTN also lowered my areas (Joliet) totals to 1-3" for today and 1-3" for tomorrow.


----------



## Midwest Pond

driveway and street covered in Mundelein..... huge flakes...... and this isnt even it yet..... fun doesnt begin until after 8pm


----------



## Burkartsplow

I'd like to be pimps from Oakland or cowboys from Arizona but it's not Halloween. Grow up Peter Pan, Count Chocula


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1455610 said:


> Looking at the radar I think it is going to north for guys. So have fun and be safe.


Ok Debbie downer. Relax, its coming!


----------



## brianbrich1

We r barely in the rain line any more on radar.. Better wrap around


----------



## road2damascus

No more big chunks in Highland Park. Still snowing though.


----------



## Midwest Pond

flakes are soooo big they pinned down the neighbors dog...... took three of us to drag it from beneath a few flakes


----------



## d&r

road2damascus;1455645 said:


> No more big chunks in Highland Park. Still snowing though.


I hope it sticks like that down here.... Still only rain so far.


----------



## dlcs

Midwest Pond;1455646 said:


> flakes are soooo big they pinned down the neighbors dog...... took three of us to drag it from beneath a few flakes


LMAO, no real flakes here yet.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Still rain in NE McHenry County


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1455643 said:


> We r barely in the rain line any more on radar.. Better wrap around


It will!!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

I hope things get better for you southern guys. I know how bad I needed this snow.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ron I don't see it happening. Another bust.


----------



## ultimate plow

you south guys will get snow no bust


----------



## brianbrich1

What do we think, the snow will start after 8 or 9


----------



## ERWbuilders

Snowing in antioch...ground WHITE!


----------



## ajcoop20

its commin! ya'll'r welcome, Idiot mechanic broke the v band clamp and the oil feed line installing my new turbo today, and parts wont be in till early tomorrow morning, so im missing a f';in storm!!!1 needless to say the guy got the ass chewin of the century


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That guy would be getting more than an ass chewing from me. So he now just took money right out of your pocket? Lesson learned right?


----------



## brianbrich1

Well one last peak at radar before I kick off vball practice for my kids and it still looks like its just sliding right on by to the north


----------



## d&r

SullivanSeptic;1455712 said:


> That guy would be getting more than an ass chewing from me. So he now just took money right out of your pocket? Lesson learned right?


Yea dont have major work done to your truck before a snow event, Thank god all I had was the exhaust system replaced today.


----------



## d&r

Cheeseville getting a lot, and well as the far north counties. it seems to be traveling along I88 heading Northwest just barley grazing Chicago on the south. Still alot of green out over quad cities. Hopfully the night time cooling will help make some flakes. Still getting a lot of rain right now.


----------



## dlcs

Very light rain here in Sterling. Radar looks worse than it is right now. BUST!


----------



## d&r

dlcs;1455772 said:


> Very light rain here in Sterling. Radar looks worse than it is right now. BUST!


They NWS still saying that we are suppose to get 5" by 6am out this way starting around 9. We will have to see..... certainly hope it not another bust.:realmad:


----------



## ultimate plow

They been saying snow would start after 9pm so y the fuss guys


----------



## dlcs

d&r;1455776 said:


> They NWS still saying that we are suppose to get 5" by 6am out this way starting around 9. We will have to see..... certainly hope it not another bust.:realmad:


Lifting north too far. II see closer to the wisc/Il state line getting accum. but not much farther south than Rockford. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

d&r;1455740 said:


> Yea dont have major work done to your truck before a snow event, Thank god all I had was the exhaust system replaced today.


I was gonna change out my transfer case today but knowing my luck, my trans would fall out while taking cross member off. So i'll do it next week. Didn't want to chance it


----------



## dlcs

where is OldDog?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

He's old. Don't bother him!


----------



## GMC99

NWS is saying heaviest accumulation across dupage county!! payup:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## ERWbuilders

Yea buddy...2 inches in antioch....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ajcoop20;1455708 said:


> its commin! ya'll'r welcome, Idiot mechanic broke the v band clamp and the oil feed line installing my new turbo today, and parts wont be in till early tomorrow morning, so im missing a f';in storm!!!1 needless to say the guy got the ass chewin of the century


Man so sorry to hear that AJ. Id be makin him pay for the loss in your plowin $$$


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1455795 said:


> where is OldDog?


Dennis and I are at Bufflo Wild Wings having starfish legs


----------



## captshawn

ERWbuilders;1455814 said:


> Yea buddy...2 inches in antioch....


I must have been in the wrong part of Antioch half hour ago......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1455830 said:


> Dennis and I are at Bufflo Wild Wings having starfish legs


Mmmmmm starfish legs with cajun garlic and a couple of buckets of beer.. sully was invited but called off again..and. pushin is get his applepie again,russ is baby sittin .....


----------



## d&r

ultimate plow;1455779 said:


> They been saying snow would start after 9pm so y the fuss guys


I want to play in the snow and make some payup but it dont seem to be tracking far enough south .... but we'll see....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Skilling said at 5:00 accumulation greater after 4 o'clock this morning fir us southside guys


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I stayed away from my work CPU all day

I put two sets of air bags on two trucks and with few exceptions I haven't looked or cared to look
I figured I would spent time to night but I still have no Internet. Comcast thinks my brand new modern is bad


Anyways. I think everything is on pace from what I can tell. Maybe running abit behind but close. Yea the south may get the shaft a bit but I still think
4 to 6 is a good number. I said last night four to six and I'll burn with that if it doesn't happen 

These roller coaster are killing me too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1455841 said:


> Skilling said at 5:00 accumulation greater after 4 o'clock this morning fir us southside guys


Yes with the wrap around and tail end


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1455837 said:


> Mmmmmm starfish legs with cajun garlic and a couple of buckets of beer.. sully was invited but called off again..and. pushin is get his applepie again,russ is baby sittin .....


Denny, please pass the ranch


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1455841 said:


> Skilling said at 5:00 accumulation greater after 4 o'clock this morning fir us southside guys


The fun thing is was on the phone with Ron for 45 mins driving home and he was giving me the lowdown when tommy was on


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1455841 said:


> Skilling said at 5:00 accumulation greater after 4 o'clock this morning fir us southside guys


Yes he did. It will be here around midnight. 


1olddogtwo;1455849 said:


> I stayed away from my work CPU all day
> 
> I put two sets of air bags on two trucks and with few exceptions I haven't looked or cared to look
> I figured I would spent time to night but I still have no Internet. Comcast thinks my brand new modern is bad
> 
> Anyways. I think everything is on pace from what I can tell. Maybe running abit behind but close. Yea the south may get the shaft a bit but I still think
> 4 to 6 is a good number. I said last night four to six and I'll burn with that if it doesn't happen
> 
> These roller coaster are killing me too


Your 4-6 is right on line according to Skilling, for our area. You boys to the north will get an easy 6. I'm playing it a little safer I guess and saying 2-4 for us boys down here.

I'm gonna try and go to bed. I can never sleep with snow coming but I gooder try. Good night all, be safe and GO MAKE THAT MONEY!:salute:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1455857 said:


> Yes he did. It will be here around midnight.
> 
> Your 4-6 is right on line according to Skilling, for our area. You boys to the north will get an easy 6. I'm playing it a little safer I guess and saying 2-4 for us boys down here.
> 
> I'm gonna try and go to bed. I can never sleep with snow coming but I gooder try. Good night all, be safe and GO MAKE THAT MONEY!:salute:


Sex is gooder. It clams you down and releases sleep chemicals

I think I need a double dose tonight


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1455864 said:


> Sex is gooder. It clams you down and releases sleep chemicals
> 
> I think I need a double dose tonight


Yeh I think I could use a dose too but the wife doesn't think I need it.


----------



## ERWbuilders

1olddogtwo;1455830 said:


> Dennis and I are at Bufflo Wild Wings having starfish legs


dennis your alive!!!



DIRISHMAN;1455826 said:


> Man so sorry to hear that AJ. Id be makin him pay for the loss in your plowin $$$


Loosing your dry sense of humor huh?:laughing::laughing:


captshawn;1455835 said:


> I must have been in the wrong part of Antioch half hour ago......


Must be i just measured...ill go take a pic if youd like!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Well in the grass there is 2 inches...pavement has about 3/4 slush on it!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1455864 said:


> Sex is gooder. It clams you down and releases sleep chemicals
> 
> I think I need a double dose tonight


Double dose? I'd be happy with one dose! 


dlcs;1455868 said:


> Yeh I think I could use a dose too but the wife doesn't think I need it.


Mine either? Funny how that works!


----------



## dlcs

The five flakes i saw melted in the ponds of water on the road.


----------



## captshawn

ERWbuilders;1455870 said:


> dennis your alive!!!
> 
> Loosing your dry sense of humor huh?:laughing::laughing:
> 
> Must be i just measured...ill go take a pic if youd like!


I was at the Menards and then my buddy's shop on Depot road and it was raining with some snow mixed and a slushy 1/4" in the grass is all I'm sayin... If you wanna post a pic I would like to see what I have to look forward to.


----------



## erkoehler

Rain in Bloomingdale!


----------



## dlcs

Yellow band forming from just southwest of iowa City to up north of Clinton Iowa. This could be our thunder snow! Moving east.....


----------



## ERWbuilders

Dick...why you over by my house?? lol It is spotty that i do know...grayslake had like an inch of slush on the ground....and your really going to make me go take a pic huh?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Grass don't count

good night Jon boys


----------



## ERWbuilders

captshawn;1455881 said:


> I was at the Menards and then my buddy's shop on Depot road and it was raining with some snow mixed and a slushy 1/4" in the grass is all I'm sayin... If you wanna post a pic I would like to see what I have to look forward to.


Im assuming your buddie is the organ builder? i always see a charter boat sitting out there


----------



## ERWbuilders

I cant believe your insulting my measuring abilities with the naked eye...i am a carpenter after all :laughing:


----------



## ajcoop20

needless to say im pissed, i gotta pay this joker 375$ and gonna miss another 2k probably just my luck. Im still a supervisor so ill drive around in the old ladys car and supervise while on the clock. Hopefully its fixed early enough in the morning i can go do my personal accounts without having to hire it out. Shouldnt have been a major job, book on it is 2.5 hours and i had it there at 7am. the cummins dealer just didnt have it instock. Normally i wouldnt have had it done, but the stock turbo had a little more shaft play that i would like, and my egts were a little warmer than one would normally like to see, so the bigger turbo would have kept things cooler, and prevented a major catasrophe if the old turbo let go. Im just big on maintence, and that turbo had me scared. Next up is a set of dyna trac ball joints $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ but cheaper than a new truck.


----------



## ERWbuilders

ajcoop20;1455899 said:


> needless to say im pissed, i gotta pay this joker 375$ and gonna miss another 2k probably just my luck. Im still a supervisor so ill drive around in the old ladys car and supervise while on the clock. Hopefully its fixed early enough in the morning i can go do my personal accounts without having to hire it out. Shouldnt have been a major job, book on it is 2.5 hours and i had it there at 7am. the cummins dealer just didnt have it instock. Normally i wouldnt have had it done, but the stock turbo had a little more shaft play that i would like, and my egts were a little warmer than one would normally like to see, so the bigger turbo would have kept things cooler, and prevented a major catasrophe if the old turbo let go. Im just big on maintence, and that turbo had me scared. Next up is a set of dyna trac ball joints $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ but cheaper than a new truck.


Shoulda just done it yourself...real time is only about 45 min to do the swap


----------



## dieselss

Just looked at radar,,,,shouldn't have looks like all. You norther guys getting all the playtime....were gunna pout and take our toys home.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1455853 said:


> Denny, please pass the ranch


Sure thing Pat and Ill get these next 2 buckets


----------



## captshawn

ERWbuilders;1455889 said:


> Im assuming your buddie is the organ builder? i always see a charter boat sitting out there


Nope not me....Would cost a fortune to truck my boat out there....


----------



## ajcoop20

normally i would but ive been fixin plow truck all day for guys i work with, but having changed turbos before i know it can take longer if bolts are sticky etc, so i took it in.


----------



## dieselss

Don't worry aj. Eric would have just duct taped it....you did the right thing


----------



## GMC99

Snows moving in from the north, deep breathes guys its coming


----------



## DIRISHMAN

As they say at the ball park.....way back ..way back....way back.....IT,S OUTTA HERE.........AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## buildinon

Sitting on 26th and Wells in Chicago in front of Ricobennes under the 94 over (had to grab a steak samwich for dinner lol) and there is nothing so far...been here since about 645pm and not even drizzling...when I left Buffalo Grove @ 4ish there was almost 2 inches on the ground already...guess its nap time


----------



## ajcoop20

dieselss;1455943 said:


> Don't worry aj. Eric would have just duct taped it....you did the right thing


im very anal about my truck, hence why i have a 155,000mile truck that i would jump in tomorrow and drive to alaska pulling 10,000lbs


----------



## Korhumel

Has anybody in lake county, IL dropped the blade yet? There's plenty of accumulation on the grass. But the pavement has been struggling to accumulate since 3. We still haven't hit 2" on the Pavement.


----------



## ERWbuilders

There was a couple people i saw plowing in lake county


----------



## dieselss

I cornpletely understand aj.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So what do we think


----------



## dieselss

We need to move north right now russ.


----------



## littlebass

Back to steady a steady snow in McHenry County. Anyone in Bloomingdle or Glendale Hts ??


----------



## NW Snow Removal

skilling just put a bout 4-5 inches along and north of i90 2-3 inches along I-88/290 into city and along i-80 might struggle to get an inch. weather guessers are all over the place on this one with new outlooks every couple hours. unreal. this has been a tough season on them.


----------



## GMC99

littlebass;1455996 said:


> Back to steady a steady snow in McHenry County. Anyone in Bloomingdle or Glendale Hts ??


Im in carol stream, just rain


----------



## buildinon

Hey now there is already enough of us southsiders that have gone north...lol...there may be a reason for this...lmao!!! But my door is always open to VISIT lol...I think it's nap time under the bridge here but all the traffic up there is making to much noise...


----------



## GMC99

NW Snow Removal;1455999 said:


> skilling just put a bout 4-5 inches along and north of i90 2-3 inches along I-88/290 into city and along i-80 might struggle to get an inch. weather guessers are all over the place on this one with new outlooks every couple hours. unreal. this has been a tough season on them.


Just saw skilling to, hes saying 6 inches or more still?? When did he say 2-3 inches around i88??? He also said the NWS just issued a meslo, for heavy snow..


----------



## buildinon

Update...finally starting to rain here on 26th and Wells in the city


----------



## dieselss

Tonights a bust for us southerns beer 30 time


----------



## captshawn

Good steady snow in Winthrop Harbor now. Starting to get a slush coating on pavement.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

did i just hear tom right 2 feet of snow in the next two weeks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

captshawn;1456021 said:


> Good steady snow in Winthrop Harbor now. Starting to get a slush coating on pavement.


Ok Captian are sittin in your ICE BREAKER on the harbor watch The weather on the Tele and drinkin Beer


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1456024 said:


> did i just hear tom right 2 feet of snow in the next two weeks


Yes you did Ruus as well I did he said winter is not OVER


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Call me when it starts snowing out in tinley I'm going to bed.


----------



## d&r

It is not sure what it wants to do by Ohare, got a little sleet earlier, then to wet snow, then back to rain. I was getting happy when I saw the wet snow.


----------



## captshawn

DIRISHMAN;1456028 said:


> Ok Captian are sittin in your ICE BREAKER on the harbor watch The weather on the Tele and drinkin Beer


HUH??? No I am giving a report from my house in Winthrop Harbor....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

captshawn;1456046 said:


> HUH??? No I am giving a report from my house in Winthrop Harbor....


:laughing::laughing: Just Kidding Captian


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Jeff don't think we are going to much at all.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Russ there now saying after Midnight and into 4-5 am Ch 5 saying 3.5 to 4.5 and waukegan 7.5


----------



## dlcs

Russ, Did you see John dee's forcast today? If you did, I think Tom Skilling is refering to the storms that john Dee is showing on his map.


----------



## dlcs

DIRISHMAN;1456059 said:


> Russ there now saying after Midnight and into 4-5 am Ch 5 saying 3.5 to 4.5 and waukegan 7.5


Before you know it, they will be saying next week we will be getting snow.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I think there all smoking stuff.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dlcs;1456074 said:


> Before you know it, they will be saying next week we will be getting snow.


Yep dlcs well sorry for the delay but this snow storm now coming in aometime next wekk because it has stalled so stay tuned nex week:laughing:

They are Now Not snow storm predictors But more SNOW FLAKE CHASER?????:laughing:


----------



## dlcs

Time to go back to bed, might get to shake some salt in the morning but i think thats it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

RUSS Did they get it from JOHN ?????:laughing::laughing:


----------



## dlcs

DIRISHMAN;1456078 said:


> Yep dlcs well sorry for the delay but this snow storm now coming in aometime next wekk because it has stalled so stay tuned nex week:laughing:
> 
> They are Now Not snow storm predictors But more SNOW FLAKE CHASER?????:laughing:


:laughing::laughing: Eaither we are getting some monster flakes coming down or its pouring rain again because I hear something hitting the roof. I think I will side with the later.


----------



## dlcs

R&R Yard Design;1456076 said:


> I think there all smoking stuff.


Got to be some good ****.


----------



## dlcs

Finally.....The moment is here, we have a full changeover to snow. Yes, flakes the size of half dollars. WOW!


----------



## erkoehler

All wet pavement in Bloomingdale.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dlcs;1456081 said:


> :laughing::laughing: Eaither we are getting some monster flakes coming down or its pouring rain again because I hear something hitting the roof. I think I will side with the later.


Must be SANTA'S REINDEERS ON THE ROOOF


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey dlcs think it's called THUNDER HOOFS


----------



## the new boss 92

im with ek, all rain and now snow yet in carol stream


----------



## Bird21

Long, slow, and painful build up but it is gonna dump now!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

bird21;1456099 said:


> long, slow, and painful build up but it is gonna dump now!


speakin of dump got go


----------



## Bird21

Oh yeah the snow is just getting going


----------



## erkoehler

Bird, load your sled and drive north!


----------



## Bird21

West is where is at. Too many rules up North.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Rain mixed with ice pellets in Naperville. Coming down pretty hard. 80% rain, 20% ice pellets.


----------



## metallihockey88

Just walked out of the united center and suprise suprise. Ground soaked, not even slush. Seems to be sleet comin down and 34 degrees.


----------



## snowguys

grass has a nice coating on it pavement has a slushy mix in bensenville


----------



## metallihockey88

Just got home to skokie. Snowing pretty good over here. Grass covered and ground almost completely coated


----------



## RAW Details

ive got more than an inch here in Palatine


----------



## erkoehler

Plows are starting, everyone be safe!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I got nothing over here in Joliet.


----------



## Bird21

Heavy wet lake zurich 3 easy snowing heavy heavy


----------



## ultimate plow

Algonquin mayby 2 inches on pavement. Snowing good. Heading out soon here.


----------



## buildinon

Finally changed over in the loop and coming in heavy and steady mikxed with even been seeing some lighting the last hour. Snow started last 15mins...


----------



## buildinon

Bad accident 94 and 31st Street if you're in the area just a heads up in the outbound lanes


----------



## dlcs

1-2" here in sterling and snowing hard.


----------



## nevrnf

Just looked outside. Less than 2" at the SE corner of Elgin by Villa Olivia. I dont see this being the 6-9 they were hyping this am.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Rain in lansing


----------



## buildinon

Started off good in the city now looking like a bust. It is not really sticking on the pavement anywhereand maybe a half inch on the grass...it is whipping with the wind but small small flakes...not looking good for city and south...


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Snow is flying in Mokena. But! It's not stocking to a single thing.


----------



## BossPlow2010

This must be Accuwrong's version of a "Brutal winter" 
Good luck to you guys in Illinois, snow is melting in Michigan


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got nothing in New Lenox. I have lots by Midway/bridgeview, but from what I can see and hear there is nothing happeneing there yet. This is gonna suck for timing if and when it changes over.


----------



## mikeitu7

Starting to flake in palos but it's not sticking to the pavement, grass is starting to get covered


----------



## plow3232

Does anyone have a extra hose for an mvp plus or a dealer that open soon. I could travel. pm me or text me 630-640-4776 thanks the hose is one that goes to a cylinder to the plow.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So how much do we think now.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You don't have a spare. Shame shame.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Tinley park comin down good med flakes steady pace,ground ,streets,cars covered.must havr hust started inthe last have hour


----------



## buildinon

Picking back up in the loop but I'm not crossing my fingers yet...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

plow3232;1456250 said:


> Does anyone have a extra hose for an mvp plus or a dealer that open soon. I could travel. pm me or text me 630-640-4776 thanks the hose is one that goes to a cylinder to the plow.


Call Oak Lawn Snowplow. Jeff will be open and have one there. Don't know where you are but he will hook you up.


----------



## ERWbuilders

10 inches in antioch....7 inches in mchenry....whats in waukegan anyone know?


----------



## plow3232

Pushin 2 Please;1456257 said:


> Call Oak Lawn Snowplow. Jeff will be open and have one there. Don't know where you are but he will hook you up.


thanks he didn't have one


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

plow3232;1456268 said:


> thanks he didn't have one


Wow? I can't believe that? I'll make sure to give Jeff some $h!t about that!


----------



## beezil

watching it melt on the pavement in bridgeport. 

it wants to stick. 

i think we'll be lucky to see an inch.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

plow3232;1456268 said:


> thanks he didn't have one


I got one in new Lenox


----------



## mikeitu7

95 Cicero nothing
Archer & Cicero maybe 1/2 inch


----------



## dieselss

just a dusting down by us,,,enough to cover everything,,not enough to play in


----------



## Rainer

6" in Crystal Lake. Looks like we'll pick up another 1 or 2 before it ends around mid-day.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

P2P if that was you heading east on 159th thru OF I just passed you. I waved.


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1456297 said:


> just a dusting down by us,,,enough to cover everything,,not enough to play in [/QUO
> 
> Frustrated!!!


----------



## highhog1

Snowin like crazy downtown and getting slushy


----------



## dieselss

Big o 44ddd bust for us


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yep just a salting down here.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

This is a supersized bust


----------



## dieselss

^^^^ yep x2 on that statement


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I think I had more staring at the shop ceiling time than I did windshield time...... Got to salt tho so the day wasn't a total lost.


----------



## ajcoop20

still coming down up here in rockford, chity city hasnt called out yet, scanner has stuck and accidents everywhere, dunno what the hell they're thinking, 4+ on the roads. Might get to plow after all if they get my truck done asap this morn


----------



## dieselss

Hope ya get to go out aj.


----------



## clncut

NOAA still has 1-3 for our area with some possible lake effect tonight. I'm thinking they forgot to add a decimal point somewhere in there totals.


----------



## dieselss

Or 1-3 of rain


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1456388 said:


> Or 1-3 of rain


That sounds much better.....and more believeable!


----------



## 01PStroke

That's what I was thinking. It's coming down good in Orland now, but I can't see anything sticking. :crying:


----------



## Dissociative

while everyone is looking...if you know anyone who wants my stuff...
cash commission paid for a referred sale....

8' proplus with wings...new edges and wings last year...4 year old plow...f250 wires...asking 3000
7'6'' unimount....pretty solid...works...plow only...new edge...asking 1500
8' pro plow cut edge brand new...50.00
western 500 salter...MINT....1000
extra set of wires and controller for salter...200

local only.....thanks guys...try to help me out...i sold the trucks and I AM OUT....


----------



## ajcoop20

Dissociative;1456405 said:


> while everyone is looking...if you know anyone who wants my stuff...
> cash commission paid for a referred sale....
> 
> 8' proplus with wings...new edges and wings last year...4 year old plow...f250 wires...asking 3000
> 7'6'' unimount....pretty solid...works...plow only...new edge...asking 1500
> 8' pro plow cut edge brand new...50.00
> western 500 salter...MINT....1000
> extra set of wires and controller for salter...200
> 
> local only.....thanks guys...try to help me out...i sold the trucks and I AM OUT....


if anyone with a dodg buys his ford stuff, i have the 3rd gen dodge wireing harness new in package out in the shop.. 4 sets of back ups might be a little overboard i suppose...


----------



## Dissociative

ajcoop20;1456411 said:


> 3rd gen dodge wireing harness new in package out in the shop...


i will offer that to anyone i talk with as well AJ..send em right to you if so..


----------



## GMC99

Ok that was fun, when's the next one??


----------



## ajcoop20

Dissociative;1456415 said:


> i will offer that to anyone i talk with as well AJ..send em right to you if so..


thanks bud, i dont really need to sell them, but if it;ll help you move the plows ill let people know. If i go back to my regular job soon i might be talkin to you bout that salter :-D


----------



## Dissociative

come get it....

and anyone who buys the plow "might" get some strobes installed for free....


----------



## erkoehler

All trucks still working and called in an extra rig!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1456417 said:


> Ok that was fun, when's the next one??


December.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We barely got a salt run in


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Me either. Only salted 4 lots. What a waste.


----------



## d&r

Stellar morning!!! Had fun playing chase the xtra large slush ball I think I pushed more slush and water than i did snow....are parking lots considered no wake zones?....no matter payup Hope nobody hits the snow stacks they are pretty hard packed. Finally snow for us up here.... I guess the sun does shine on a dogs a$$ once in a while. Be safe everybody, watch out for the idiots that are now out and about.


----------



## SnowMatt13

8-9 inches of concrete here at the border.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Every thing is melting down here salted everything.


----------



## Midwest Pond

that was heavy


pulled something in my neck... every time I turn it a certain way, I get a sharp numbing pain in both hips


other than that.... I'll limp my ass back into the truck to head back out after some food.... calls still coming in


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much is up there.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So I guess New Lenox lost its crown as being the center of the snow this year. Oh well, at least some of you guys got some snow to push


----------



## Midwest Pond

easily 8 inches...... it fell really hard between 3 and 7am

but now its starting to flatten out, but that didn't make moving it any easier


around 5am it didnt matter I had 4x4, truck was sliding on the ice under the 5-6 inches


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell I'm washing the truck now.


----------



## ERWbuilders

anyone around barrington by chance? call me 815 790 1360


----------



## ultimate plow

feelin like a zombie sum what. Plowed 5-6" twice that **** was heavy heavy. I saw so many unusual accidents. Almost got stuck in a loading dock with the heavy snow and packed ice. 5 minutes of shoveling and salt got me right out.


----------



## road2damascus

Sorry for the long post but I figure most will want to see this:

... Morning snowfall Roundup...

the following are snow amounts for the previous 24-hours.
* Observations are usually taken at 7 am.*

Reports from NWS cooperative observers and cocorahs
observers.

24-hour snowfall amounts for friday (02/24/12)...

Northern Illinois snow
location (county): fall(inches)

Bull Valley 2wnw (mchenry)... ... ... ... ... ... ..9.3
Cary 2ne (mchenry)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .8.5
Mundelein (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 8.2
Lake Zurich (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .8.0
Woodstock 5nw (mchenry)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..7.8
Gurnee 2w (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 7.5
Rockton 1ese (winnebago)... ... ... ... ... ... ... .7.5
Marengo (mchenry)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..7.5
Spring Grove 2n (mchenry)... ... ... ... ... ... ... 7.5
Genoa (de kalb)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .7.3
Gurnee 2ne (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..7.3
Harvard (mchenry)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..7.0
Lake Villa 1ssw (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 7.0
Hawthorn Woods 1n (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... .7.0
Beach Park 1w (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..6.7
Wauconda (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .6.7
Belvidere (boone)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..6.5
Hoffman Estates 5w (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ... 6.5
Huntley 4w (mchenry)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..6.5
Inverness 2s (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 6.4
Roscoe 2ese (winnebago)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..6.1
Roscoe 2se (winnebago)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 6.1
Barrington (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..5.9
Palatine 1e (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .5.9
St. Charles 6nw (kane)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 5.6
Riverwoods (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..5.5
Lakemoor 2se (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 5.5
Byron 3n (ogle)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .5.3
Lincolnshire 1n (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 5.2
Elgin (kane)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .5.1
Crystal Lake (mchenry)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 5.0
Mount Morris (ogle)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 4.9
Waukegan 2n (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .4.8
Rockford (winnebago)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..4.8
Rockford 4nw (winnebago)... ... ... ... ... ... ... .4.8
Cortland (de kalb)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .4.6
St Charles (kane)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..4.5
Elgin (kane)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .4.4
Botanic Gardens (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 4.3
Geneva 1ssw (kane)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .4.3
De Kalb (de kalb)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..4.2
Winfield (du page)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .4.2
Schaumburg 2e (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .4.1
Elburn (kane)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 4.0
North Aurora 2ne (kane)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..4.0
Ashton (lee)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .4.0
Rockford 1nw (winnebago)... ... ... ... ... ... ... .4.0
Shabbona (de kalb)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .4.0
Hanover Park 2ssw (du page)... ... ... ... ... ... .3.8
Elk Grove Village 1ese (cook)... ... ... ... ... ..3.6
St Charles 7nw (kane)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .3.2
Naperville 1nw (du page)... ... ... ... ... ... ... .3.1
Batavia 2wnw (kane)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 3.1
Batavia (kane)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..3.0
Elk Grove Village 2wsw (cook)... ... ... ... ... ..3.0
Paw Paw (lee)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 3.0
Lombard 1nnw (du page)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 2.8
Sheridan (la salle)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 2.8
Mendota 1n (la salle)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .2.8
Sugar Grove 1ne (kane)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 2.7
Carol Stream (du page)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 2.6
ohare (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .2.6
Lisle Morton arb (du page)... ... ... ... ... ... ..2.6
Westmont 1sse (du page)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..2.5
Downers Grove 2se (du page)... ... ... ... ... ... .2.5
Marseilles 6wnw (la salle)... ... ... ... ... ... ..2.5
La Salle (la salle)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 2.4
Yorkville 2se (kendall)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..2.4
Lincolnwood 2e (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .2.3
West Chicago (du page)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 2.2
Montgomery 1sse (kendall)... ... ... ... ... ... ... 2.2
Yorkville 1ne (kendall)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..2.2
Batavia 1wnw (kane)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 2.1
Oak Park 1nne (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..2.0
Mendota (la salle)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .2.0
Seneca 2ssw (la salle)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 1.8
Oak Park 2s (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .1.5
La Grange Park 1ssw (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ..1.5
Lisle (du page)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .1.5
Oswego 5sse (kendall)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .1.5
Ottawa 2n (la salle)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..1.5
Burr Ridge 2sw (du page)... ... ... ... ... ... ... .1.2
Homer Glen 1ene (will)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 1.2
Plainfield (will)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..1.2
Countryside 1ene (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..1.0
Aurora 4se (du page)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..1.0
Homer Glen 4wnw (will)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 1.0
Plainfield 1sw (will)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .1.0
midway 3sw (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..1.0
Ottawa (la salle)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..1.0
Romeoville (will)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..0.9
Newark (kendall)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 0.9
Ottawa 1nw (la salle)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .0.8
Marseilles (la salle)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .0.8
Manhattan 5ene (will)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .0.7
Joliet 2n (will)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 0.7
Manhattan (will)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 0.7
Marseilles 3nw (la salle)... ... ... ... ... ... ... 0.6
New Lenox 2se (will)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..0.6
Bridgeview 1nnw (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 0.5
Chicago 6ese (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 0.5
Orland Hills 1s (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 0.5
Minooka (grundy)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 0.5
Amboy (lee)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..0.5
Coal City 4nnw (grundy)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..0.4
Chicago Ridge (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..0.4
Worth (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .0.4
Joliet 1.1n (will)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .0.4
Coal City (grundy)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .0.3
Crete 3e (will)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .0.3
Rochelle (ogle)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .0.3
Burnham-Hegewisch 2nnw (cook)... ... ... ... ... ..0.2
Monee (will)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .0.2
Peotone (will)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..0.1
Peotone (will)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..0.1
Streator (livingston)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .0.1
Bourbonnais (kankakee)... ... ... ... ... ... ... .trace
Dresden lock/dam (grundy)... ... ... ... ... ... .trace
Dwight (livingston)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .Trace
Paxton (ford)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .trace
Watseka 5w (iroquois)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..trace
Seneca 1ne (la salle)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..trace
Joliet lock/dam (will)... ... ... ... ... ... ... .trace
Park Forest (cook)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..trace
Pontiac (livingston)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... trace

Northwest Indiana snow
location (county): fall(inches)

Valparaiso 5nne (porter)... ... ... ... ... ... ... .0.8
Valparaiso 5nne (porter)... ... ... ... ... ... ... .0.8
Crown Point 8e (porter)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..0.6
Portage 1ese (porter)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .0.6
Valparaiso 1se (porter)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..0.4
Porter 1s (porter)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .0.4
Dyer 1wnw (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 0.3
Schererville 2wsw (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... .0.3
Crown Point 2wsw (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..0.3
Hebron 4ne (porter)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 0.2
Lakes of the Four Seasons 2nne (porter)... ... .0.2
Valparaiso 6wsw (porter)... ... ... ... ... ... ... .0.2
Valparaiso 2n (porter)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 0.2
Valparaiso 1nnw (porter)... ... ... ... ... ... ... .0.1
Wheatfield 3s (jasper)... ... ... ... ... ... ... .trace
Crown Point 1n (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..trace
St. John (lake)... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..Trace
Valparaiso 4sw (porter)... ... ... ... ... ... ... Trace
Valparaiso 1ene (porter)... ... ... ... ... ... ..trace


----------



## dlcs

we got a quick 7" here in Sterling. well depends on where you are. I wish that would have came during the day cause I could have got more pushes out of it, instead of one.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Very interesting storm. Turns out the initial watch was the correct one. The forecast changed a million times like it usually does but this was still wierd. I live over border in WI and at 445 it was raining, 12 miles to the south there was in inch on the pavement 25 minutes later. By 6:00 my crew was on the road. By 8:30 the roads were scraped and wet so I sent the guys home at 9:00. Got home and saw the weather and heard "the heaviest is yet to come". Not putting much faith in it, I went to bed at 10:30. Woke up at 2 am and there was an easy 6 on my truck in the driveway. There were a lot of power outages in my area, for 30-40 minutes the sky constantly flashed blue/green sometime around 4 am. Trucks worked like hell pushing it. Oh well, got more than I thought....time for bed.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Weird story from the night..... I had a customer last year who "f'd" me out of paying for the season. They actually live in my subdivision, I found out that they had done it to the previous guy the year before.


As I was plowing some of my route, I go by and here is a truck plowing their driveway. I just had to tell him whats up with the place, I felt bad for him. He was a young kid, and he told me, "I have a contract with them though". It doesn't matter, unless your ready to play the small claims court game and never see your money anyway.

Quick question..... out of line on my part? Or would you warn someone?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think you were doing that kid a solid by telling him about that customer. I would want someone to warn me, like I'm sure you would want to be warned. All good in my book. Ask me, time to "bury" that guys drive! Shhhhhhh


----------



## plow3232

SullivanSeptic;1456282 said:


> I got one in new Lenox


thanks I didn't get to c it I got one from a plowsite member.


----------



## ultimate plow

More snow? salting? plowing? drinking?


----------



## dlcs

ultimate plow;1456762 said:


> More snow? salting? plowing? drinking?


I'm game, bring on another snowstorm. I'm ready to go. This one today didn't satisfy my need to plow.


----------



## ultimate plow

dlcs;1456764 said:


> I'm game, bring on another snowstorm. I'm ready to go. This one today didn't satisfy my need to plow.


1-2" tonight they are saying


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We only have to wait 9 or 10 months!


----------



## dlcs

ultimate plow;1456767 said:


> 1-2" tonight they are saying


I heard that on our local radio station but NOAA says nothign about it, just fluries. But if you look at the radar there is somethign forming in eastern Iowa?

Are you talking lake snow?  Cause i'm not even close to the lake....lol


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1456768 said:


> We only have to wait 9 or 10 months!


I heard next Friday?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I can be honest and say I haven't look at any weather forecast. I'm a little depressed after last nights bust down here. I did see all the snow showers popping up all over. Watch this be a bigger event for me than last nights? Stranger things have happened!


----------



## Bird21

The Pattern is full ghost rider!!! We just need the next two to track South, and Thursday Friday WOW!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You guys are gonna make me look. Thanks a lot!

Not tonight, I'm hangin with my girls. Of course, having a beer as well!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So the next two possibilities are thurs/friday?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snowing harder here now, than it did all last night or this morning!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Am I safe to leave town on Tuesday night and return Thursday night?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, enjoy your "poop" show!


----------



## highhog1

Midwest Pond;1456702 said:


> Weird story from the night..... I had a customer last year who "f'd" me out of paying for the season. They actually live in my subdivision, I found out that they had done it to the previous guy the year before.
> 
> As I was plowing some of my route, I go by and here is a truck plowing their driveway. I just had to tell him whats up with the place, I felt bad for him. He was a young kid, and he told me, "I have a contract with them though". It doesn't matter, unless your ready to play the small claims court game and never see your money anyway.
> 
> Quick question..... out of line on my part? Or would you warn someone?


I would of done the same thing. Scammers beware, right?


----------



## road2damascus

*A ton of snow in 10-15 minutes? by Mike Hamernik*

Part of an article from the Chicago weather center:

Here at WGN, we measured one scoop of wet, high water content snow at almost 20lbs this morning. At 10 scoops a minute, you may end up moving almost a ton (2000lbs) of snow in a 15-20 minute period!

1 scoop = 18lbs

10 scoops a minute = 180lbs

10 minutes of shoveling = 1800lbs (almost 1 ton)


----------



## SullivanSeptic

^^^ thank god I use plow.


----------



## GMC99

SullivanSeptic;1456789 said:


> So the next two possibilities are thurs/friday?


Heard something is possible tuesday as well, once again were suppose to be real close to the rain snow line..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Rain on tuesday, if it does drop down and snows it will be just like last night. Pavement will be too warm.


----------



## GMC99

Didnt realize they changed the forecast to all 40's next week again!!! WTF happened to the "cool off" that was suppose to happen


----------



## swtiih

Midwest Pond;1456702 said:


> Weird story from the night..... I had a customer last year who "f'd" me out of paying for the season. They actually live in my subdivision, I found out that they had done it to the previous guy the year before.
> 
> As I was plowing some of my route, I go by and here is a truck plowing their driveway. I just had to tell him whats up with the place, I felt bad for him. He was a young kid, and he told me, "I have a contract with them though". It doesn't matter, unless your ready to play the small claims court game and never see your money anyway.
> 
> Quick question..... out of line on my part? Or would you warn someone?


You did the right thing, that kid should have gotten out of his truck, gone to the door and asked for payment before he went any further.


----------



## Bird21

Alot of ice forming from these water soaked piles. Wally world is full of ice. Shocking!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Bird where at.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any south guys salting tonight.


----------



## brianbrich1

Everything is bone dry down here russ.. No salting..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Like Brian said, all is dry Russ. Wind dried up what little water there was on the lots.


----------



## Bird21

I was at the Lake Zurich Walmart cutting through to some of my accounts. We are going out at 12 for a full run to check all lots and salt per request. The piles are like huge sponges leaking out water everywhere.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

i thought it was dry have been in the house since 1200


----------



## buildinon

I will say took a nice nap after getting home. And the city was some strange plowing with this event. I was parked most of the night on 26th and Wells under the 94 overpass waiting for it to either start raining or turn from rain to snow. When it finally did turn to snow it was sticking to the cars, but took forever to start sticking to the ground as it was still to warm. 
When we fianlly started plowing the 0 tolerance and 1" trigger locations I swear from Pershing south there was less than an inch from Pershing north to about North Ave it seemed had about 1 1/2 - 2 at the most. On my way home taking 94 back to lake Cook road it seemed that most of the city and northern suburbs didn't have much either until you got north of Tower Road. Don't know if anyone else noticed it but it was a narrow lay down I thought atleast.
On a fun note I did have fun making that slush fly 6 feet in the air on 100' plus runs...lol...and might need to check for no wake zone signs next time as someone else said as there was alot of water flying as well. Might of lost my skier along the way.


----------



## road2damascus

buildinon;1457137 said:


> I On my way home taking 94 back to lake Cook road it seemed that most of the city and northern suburbs didn't have much either until you got north of Tower Road. Don't know if anyone else noticed it but it was a narrow lay down I thought atleast.
> way.


I was right at Tower and 94. From what I understand the rain/snow line was held at Willow rd for a long time. I waited and waited until I fell asleep with an alarm set at 3:30am then 5am. Tower and 94 ended up getting 4-4.5 inches.


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1457227 said:


> I was right at Tower and 94. From what I understand the rain/snow line was held at Willow rd for a long time. I waited and waited until I fell asleep with an alarm set at 3:30am then 5am. Tower and 94 ended up getting 4-4.5 inches.


Yea i noticed that too. I'm about 5 miles north if there at 94 and old orchard rd in skokie and we got about 2-2.5in


----------



## GMC99

So whats the thoughts on the weather systems next week? Are we out of the game for snow with them?


----------



## ERWbuilders

Wholy sheet...what a 24 hrs it has been...sprayed slush alllll over in the section 8 housing...can you guess on who? lmao..smoked a pole smashed the bumper..out of all the years ive been plowing it was bound to happen..Finally saw some demonstrators in libertyville demonstrating to impeach nobama awesome..saw 3402994 cars in the ditches but most of all got to plow all of my accounts 2 times with no setbacks! not to mention whoever is a weather spotter in my areas dont know what they where doing...i plowed 2 times in waukegan 4" a plow yet somehow they only recieved 4.5 inches...dont make no sense


----------



## Midwest Pond

Occupy Libertyville has started?

Probably inside the Starbucks


----------



## ERWbuilders

Midwest Pond;1457412 said:


> Occupy Libertyville has started?
> 
> Probably inside the Starbucks


corner of rt 21 and 137 lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

Their parents will pick them up later in a BMW, go out for dinner and complain about how Obama wants to cut into their tax bracket


but the joke is on them, they only think they are in the top 1%


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ERWbuilders;1457362 said:


> Wholy sheet...what a 24 hrs it has been...sprayed slush alllll over in the section 8 housing...can you guess on who? lmao..smoked a pole smashed the bumper..out of all the years ive been plowing it was bound to happen..Finally saw some demonstrators in libertyville demonstrating to impeach nobama awesome..saw 3402994 cars in the ditches but most of all got to plow all of my accounts 2 times with no setbacks! not to mention whoever is a weather spotter in my areas dont know what they where doing...i plowed 2 times in waukegan 4" a plow yet somehow they only recieved 4.5 inches...dont make no sense


You plowed? Thats weird? I thought the ground was to warm for the snow to stick?


----------



## ERWbuilders

Pushin 2 Please;1457503 said:


> You plowed? Thats weird? I thought the ground was to warm for the snow to stick?


BAHAHA...lol no one would have been plowing if the snow didnt come down so fast lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

Well since you did so gooder


Have I ever mentioned this well project I'm working on?


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone in here do stamped concrete or know anyone? 
Long story short told someone I couldn't guarantee my blade wouldn't scrape it, it scraped it up a bit (worn down past the colored part to expose the gray concrete) and now they want me to fix it. As much as I wanna tell them too bad if it's fixable then that's cheaper than them slapping my reputation around.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

If it is coloered it will blend in. You can't be held on count of that.


----------



## Mark13

WilliamOak;1457727 said:


> Anyone in here do stamped concrete or know anyone?
> Long story short told someone I couldn't guarantee my blade wouldn't scrape it, it scraped it up a bit (worn down past the colored part to expose the gray concrete) and now they want me to fix it. As much as I wanna tell them too bad if it's fixable then that's cheaper than them slapping my reputation around.


I know a guy or a couple.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like a wet week ahead. All the heavy snow staying way north


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1457807 said:


> Looks like a wet week ahead. All the heavy snow staying way north


Haha. You don't say! This is getting pretty comical now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1457833 said:


> Haha. You don't say! This is getting pretty comical now.


I try, it would a good time to go snowmobiling


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Gotta head south this week to the pumper show. Nothing like a bunch of hillbillies looking at tanker trucks.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yep lots of rain. Make sure the sumps are work


----------



## erkoehler

Trails are good up here in Michigan!


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1457843 said:


> Yep lots of rain. Make sure the sumps are work


Great and of course I'm on call this week. Guess better throw a few extra pumps on the van


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

WilliamOak;1457727 said:


> Anyone in here do stamped concrete or know anyone?
> Long story short told someone I couldn't guarantee my blade wouldn't scrape it, it scraped it up a bit (worn down past the colored part to expose the gray concrete) and now they want me to fix it. As much as I wanna tell them too bad if it's fixable then that's cheaper than them slapping my reputation around.


Colored concrete is mixed up in the truck. Meaning the whole load is colored. Not just the top layer. It sounds to me like they painted there slab and told you that it is colored. I think it is fixable with some of the same color paint they used. You might have to paint the whole slab but that's still thousands cheaper than pouring a new slab.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1457892 said:


> Trails are good up here in Michigan!


There gonna get gooder!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

There going to get gooder and we get wetter. Don't ya love it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1457924 said:


> There going to get gooder and we get wetter. Don't ya love it.


I don't ride anymore, so no, I don't love it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well time to think spring

Need yard work done, Russ ?

Need driveway work done, Brian ?

Need tummy work done, PX90 ?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tummy work? You don't like your "dicky do"?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I won this on Friday


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Congrats. I'm sure your bride is so proud!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Soil temperatures across Illinois are several degrees higher than last year at this time thanks to the mild weather.

Jennie Atkins with the Illinois State Water Survey says the temps are higher based on numbers collected at weather stations across the state.

Soil temperatures are measured at depths of 4 inches under bare earth and at 4 and 8 inches under sod.

From November to January, the median soil temperature at depths of 4 inches was 38 degrees, which is 4.7 degrees warmer than the same time last year.

There were similar increases for soil measured under sod.

The highest temperatures were recorded in southern Illinois, where temperatures at 4 inches were 6.9 degrees warmer than last year.

The median temperatures for northern and central Illinois were also higher.


----------



## Midwest Pond

no wonder I tore up so many lawns this year


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Time to get the pre-m out soon.


----------



## swtiih

R&R Yard Design;1458175 said:


> Time to get the pre-m out soon.


R&R what is a good pre M to use


----------



## the new boss 92

Midwest Pond;1458107 said:


> no wonder I tore up so many lawns this year


lol that was my thought, i could sell a pallet of sod if i went back to all our account. time to get seeding soon!Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Blizzard watch out.....lucky s.o.b.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep to bad


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It will snow again.The end of November and December are not that far away!


----------



## road2damascus

So the overall consensus among the "self proclaimed" meteorological scholars on this thread is that we are done for the season?


Edited for sully


----------



## littlebass

We will see a couple of storms yet this season.


----------



## road2damascus

littlebass;1458384 said:


> We will see a couple of storms yet this season.


Plowable events?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm sorry, but did someone claim pushin to be a "scholar"?


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1458414 said:


> I'm sorry, but did someone claim pushin to be a "scholar"?


I fixed it Thumbs Up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im sure he will chime in and agree that he nor I think anyone on here is a scholar of any kind. We plow snow. We r mo.let's behind the wheel. Lol! Just kidding


----------



## road2damascus

Plow Jockey's!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

No,no,no you mean PLOW JUNKIES


----------



## dlcs

Tuesday mornign they are claling for sleet/freezing rain in the morning....salting?

Wednesday chance of snow?


Maybe again Friday?


Again this is west of you guys, but maybe we will all see a snow liek Friday again cause that oen was fun. Made alittle coin on that event.


----------



## ERWbuilders

I think we are mostly all scholars at plowing snow. Theres a few on here that really shouldnt be in the business (like myself) lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Am I the only one with any faith, am I the only fool? 1, 2 left.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Happy Monday all


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm trying to stay positive. Trying.

Happy Monday? I'll Monday's aren't happy!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ok, happy late Sunday night


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's a little gooder!


----------



## highhog1

There might be a few true scholars here, plowing snow could be there alter ego, so to feel like they are just everyday people, like us!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

highhog1;1458622 said:


> There might be a few true scholars here, plowing snow could be there alter ego, so to feel like they are just everyday people, like us!


Our alter ego's have had plenty of free time this season to say the min.

Looks like our reg friday night event is on time this week


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

My wife hates when I am always negative so I will spin it like this. I am POSITIVE we are done plowing for the year. Good thing for U-Ship so we can still make $$$ not plowing snow. Too bad they killed prices by making a show about it called shipping wars. Now what would've paid $800-1,000 will bid out at maybe $400-450.


----------



## highhog1

Dodge Plow Pwr;1458662 said:


> My wife hates when I am always negative so I will spin it like this. I am POSITIVE we are done plowing for the year. Good thing for U-Ship so we can still make $$$ not plowing snow. Too bad they killed prices by making a show about it called shipping wars. Now what would've paid $800-1,000 will bid out at maybe $400-450.


The same thing happened with storage wars as well. I hope they don't do a reality show on snow plowing!


----------



## dieselss

Show on plowing,,, that would be q boringgggg show if it was bout us round here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

See all the NEGATIVETY YOU ARE DOIN. 

If they made a show of all of us South guys .They would have to film it at BW"S Because thats the most plowin we have been .


----------



## highhog1

dieselss;1458773 said:


> Show on plowing,,, that would be q boringgggg show if it was bout us round here


I think it would be more interesting then the Real (pathetic) housewives of hopelessness that my wife watches. Every flipping day.lol. but you are right this would be a boring season.


----------



## highhog1

DIRISHMAN;1458788 said:


> See all the NEGATIVETY YOU ARE DOIN.
> 
> If they made a show of all of us South guys .They would have to film it at BW"S Because thats the most plowin we have been .


Don't you mean "Plowed you've been" !..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

highhog1;1458795 said:


> Don't you mean "Plowed you've been" !..


WHO ME?........Never Nor the rest of us PUSH,OLDOGG, R&R ,BRIANRICH,MIKE,


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea your one to talk.


----------



## dieselss

no snow=higher beer sales for the year......maybe somebody out there got a record year for "sales" but it wasnt the plowers


----------



## highhog1

R&R were are you from?


----------



## highhog1

dieselss;1458849 said:


> no snow=higher beer sales for the year......maybe somebody out there got a record year for "sales" but it wasnt the plowers


Speaking of beer sales, I wouldn't mind helping out Ginos again? What's your schedule


----------



## dieselss

OPEN lol. R&R is in lansing.


----------



## Midwest Pond

With the lack of snow, I have become good friends with 4 squirrels. The one with the white ears is called "Mr. Bitey"


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Anyone know who was plowing the McHenry plaza? 4310-4424 w elm st, McHenry. Meineke Car care though Angelos Grocery and Dollar tree. Owners are calling us in to replace them for poor service by whomever has it.


----------



## dieselss

Are they talking back pond? That's when you need to start worring. Lmao


----------



## Midwest Pond

dieselss;1458895 said:


> Are they talking back pond? That's when you need to start worring. Lmao


I just need to starting moving here. Lets get the season started. Going stir crazy is an understatement.


----------



## dieselss

I think were all in the same boat!! Making stir fry every night ain't fun.


----------



## ERWbuilders

NW Snow Removal;1458893 said:


> Anyone know who was plowing the McHenry plaza? 4310-4424 w elm st, McHenry. Meineke Car care though Angelos Grocery and Dollar tree. Owners are calling us in to replace them for poor service by whomever has it.


I got a call for a bid for that place too...guess the business magnets are working Thumbs Up


----------



## littlebass

NW Snow Removal;1458893 said:


> Anyone know who was plowing the McHenry plaza? 4310-4424 w elm st, McHenry. Meineke Car care though Angelos Grocery and Dollar tree. Owners are calling us in to replace them for poor service by whomever has it.


Water Works / Roger Garbacz out of McHenry. I'm sure he is overbilling them too. I've seen him plowing Angelloes at 1/2 inch of snow.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

ERW. who called you? And when? Waterworks hmm. I wonder What equip they had working on the site. The owners are very unhappy.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Waterworks is a joke company lol They look like a bunch of scumbags driving around haha, I dont know they didnt leave a name it was a chick left me a voicemail yesterday. Knowing them though they probably only had trucks, i cant see them affording much more!


----------



## littlebass

They plow that lot with a 3500 Chevy crew cab. He stiffed me for $4,000.00 in salt from last year. Even after I helped him out during the blizzard. He had no salt and I was good enough to
front him the material.Needless to say, I have not been paid !!!

The property Managers/Owners on that site is Hidner Property Management Corp. Contact John


----------



## Midwest Pond

littlebass, what yard you selling out of?


----------



## NW Snow Removal

littlebass;1458959 said:


> They plow that lot with a 3500 Chevy crew cab. He stiffed me for $4,000.00 in salt from last year. Even after I helped him out during the blizzard. He had no salt and I was good enough to
> front him the material.Needless to say, I have not been paid !!!


That's horrible he didn't pay after you helped him out. Damn. One truck on that place is really pushing it. maybe you want a shot to bid on it to take his work as we work for Heidner on several other jobs. They are bringing us in. If you have capacity to add it lmk. I have a contractor we already work with in mind for the job, but If you're interested in being 2nd on the list send me an email with your info. [email protected]


----------



## littlebass

Midwest Pond;1458961 said:


> littlebass, what yard you selling out of?


I advanced him material out of my personal supply.


----------



## Midwest Pond

ok....just thought maybe you were a local yard.....

sorry to hear he "f'd"you


----------



## Lunarlandscape

ERW

Found this for you.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/for/2874213050.html


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That's ridiculous


----------



## highhog1

dieselss;1458880 said:


> OPEN lol. R&R is in lansing.


I'm ready for round two. I'm gonna bring the wife this time


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let me know when Jeff ill join yea for a few.


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Maybe Thursday?


----------



## GMC99

So on a serious note, does anybody see any snow in the future at all?? Hows the friday system looking?


----------



## ERWbuilders

I dunno with a high of 60 on friday..i think snow sticking will be a LOOOOONG shot


----------



## littlebass

2 more before the end of March. That's my bet


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey pat can you get me that service master truck from the race. Lol. Now I know why I don't buy from you. Lol


----------



## dieselss

Or buy a Chevy Lmao!!! Blaze o glory


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Track is still bubbling. Time to call Brian tri repave.


----------



## dieselss

Wouldn't that be double overtime with a side of hurry up pay ?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Plus travel.


----------



## dieselss

What they doing laundry now? Tide? Really


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea it works well. Grass is dead but I will fix that.


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Now your reaching. That's a lot of travel time for a piece or two


----------



## dieselss

Service master gets it clean right pat ? Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WELL LOOKIE HERE BOUT TIME THOSE STINKY SOUTH GUYS TOOK A BATH:laughing: AINT THAT RIGHT JIM BOB


----------



## dieselss

Only happens on national tv tho. Once a month only


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1459433 said:


> Only happens on national tv tho. Once a month only


OK SO WHAT YOUR EXCUSE????:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey eric you and Jeffro are right if ya cut up the blue and red Duct Tape in micro size pieces you can smoke it and see Colors :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

They make blue? Woah colors freaky?!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1459422 said:


> Service master gets it clean right pat ? Lol


I just seen that on the news. I was hoping to use that truck tonight to dry the lots tonight


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1459477 said:


> OK SO WHAT YOUR EXCUSE????:laughing:


Thanks for the pic Denny


----------



## erkoehler

Good morning! Boat show move in day!!!!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Boat show=that low pressure will move 500 miles south


----------



## dlcs

Temps look to skyrocket next week with highs in the 60's and lows aboive feeezing. I think its over. Unless olddog says different...lol


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

dlcs;1459693 said:


> Temps look to skyrocket next week with highs in the 60's and lows aboive feeezing. I think its over. Unless olddog says different...lol


C'mon olddog...say "different"
Make it happen!!!


----------



## dieselss

I think he's busy today, rebuilding a slightly burnt truck.....Lmao


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1459693 said:


> Temps look to skyrocket next week with highs in the 60's and lows aboive feeezing. I think its over. Unless olddog says different...lol





Fire_n_Ice;1459755 said:


> C'mon olddog...say "different"
> Make it happen!!!


I don't think you want to her what he says. If nothing happens Friday night, we always have December.


----------



## road2damascus

Just got word that the trees where budding and the grass is starting to get green in Oklahoma. Won't be long before it starts here with these temps they are predicting.


----------



## buildinon

I am sure w/ the way Pay histle's he will have that truck back on the road tonight and you will never even know it was hit by a Nascar or ever on fire, the way they keep him working no wonder he never has time to finish his own truck:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Man, slow day on the fourm...


----------



## captshawn

Wave of snow goong through Winthrop Harbor at the moment. Pavement just wet..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1459693 said:


> Temps look to skyrocket next week with highs in the 60's and lows aboive feeezing. I think its over. Unless olddog says different...lol


do you really want know



Fire_n_Ice;1459755 said:


> C'mon olddog...say "different"
> Make it happen!!!


I'm somewhat indifferent at the moment



dieselss;1459764 said:


> I think he's busy today, rebuilding a slightly burnt truck.....Lmao


that was great.....



Pushin 2 Please;1459765 said:


> I don't think you want to her what he says. If nothing happens Friday night, we always have December.


friday is looking.....well worth keeping a eye on.....can we say repeat of last event?



buildinon;1459912 said:


> I am sure w/ the way Pay histle's he will have that truck back on the road tonight and you will never even know it was hit by a Nascar or ever on fire, the way they keep him working no wonder he never has time to finish his own truck:laughing:


I have plenty of work left to do on my truck.....IT was no major loss, it was a chevy


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1460066 said:


> I have plenty of work left to do on my truck.....IT was no major loss, it was a chevy


AMEN to that!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Yea buddy...Looking to do some remodeling work, High end custom stuff, I know yall want some! Custom beds, bookcases book shelves cabinets exterior trim, you want it we do it!!...We dont use nails, Different color duct tape to hold it up stained to match your preferences!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy wow, it's hot outside. YUCK!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1459584 said:


> Boat show=that low pressure will move 500 miles south


That strom move far north, looks like most of those are getting screwed too


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1460615 said:


> Holy wow, it's hot outside. YUCK!


You think it's hot now, wait until next week. I hope it at least cools down some.


----------



## erkoehler

Good morning!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1460667 said:


> You think it's hot now, wait until next week. I hope it at least cools down some.


I did see that you posted somebody about a big warm up next week. I'm sure your right too. Our first 60 degree day (average) is March 2nd. So we will only be a week off. I haven't looked at any weather since last weeks miss down here. I know Pat said something about Friday or Friday night but I'm not looking until he tells me to or it gets closer. I lost interest this year. Time to start pouring concrete!


----------



## dlcs

this weekend doesn't look good but it will cool down close to normal. I'm just not ready for sustained warm temps yet. I like cool temps. none of this summer stuff in March and April. the bugs are going to be bad enough this year, lets not start it too early. yes I have given up on snow.


----------



## highhog1

Don't loss hope men, on March 23, 1897 we got 10inch.....its not over yet


----------



## SnowMatt13

Either or....
I have some roofing and concrete work to do at work so....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

highhog1;1460685 said:


> Don't loss hope men, on March 23, 1897 we got 10inch.....its not over yet


I remember plowing snow, it had to be 6-10 years ago in April. It was Cubs opening day which was canceled, because of the storm. We got a few inches of our favorite, heavy wet snow. By the time the storm made it to the east coast it grew and the MLB had to cancel several games due to cold and snow.


----------



## dlcs

John Dee has us for 1-4" Friday-Saturday. HOPE!!!!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

I remember that April snow. Everyone always questioned why I leave my equipment on for the 1st part of April. Watching everyone scramble around was fun


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1460796 said:


> I remember that April snow. Everyone always questioned why I leave my equipment on for the 1st part of April. Watching everyone scramble around was fun


Yes it was. I had a guy call me to help him out. He was NOT ready at all. Even if my plows and spreaders are not on, it doesn't take long to get them ready! Worked out for me!


----------



## dlcs

SnowMatt13;1460796 said:


> I remember that April snow. Everyone always questioned why I leave my equipment on for the 1st part of April. Watching everyone scramble around was fun


How old are you? you were around in April 1897? lol


----------



## NW Snow Removal

3 or 4 years ago we pushed snow twice in april. one was a lake effect 2-4 inches. the other was some clipper 1-2 inches. not the entire metro area, but there was some quick accumulations those 2 events. it all melted later that day, but at 8am had to be finished.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NW Snow Removal;1460848 said:


> 3 or 4 years ago we pushed snow twice in april. one was a lake effect 2-4 inches. the other was some clipper 1-2 inches. not the entire metro area, but there was some quick accumulations those 2 events. it all melted later that day, but at 8am had to be finished.


I don't have any of my records in front of me but I could have sworn we were also out about 7 years ago in April. Don't know if you remember that one too?


----------



## GMC99

There was an april storm, it had to be about 5 or 6 years ago, I remember the company I plow for scrabbling to get their plows out of storage, they were in a locked unit, and the owner who had the key was no where to be found... It was the first part of april, didnt accumulate to much more than slush...


----------



## highhog1

dlcs;1460845 said:


> How old are you? you were around in April 1897? lol


Yep I had a mule and a big steel plate.lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1460690 said:


> I remember plowing snow, it had to be 6-10 years ago in April. It was Cubs opening day which was canceled, because of the storm. We got a few inches of our favorite, heavy wet snow. By the time the storm made it to the east coast it grew and the MLB had to cancel several games due to cold and snow.


2007 http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/news/ar...t_id=1892287&vkey=news_chc&fext=.jsp&c_id=chc



SnowMatt13;1460796 said:


> I remember that April snow. Everyone always questioned why I leave my equipment on for the 1st part of April. Watching everyone scramble around was fun


2007



dlcs;1460845 said:


> How old are you? you were around in April 1897? lol


young pup 13



Pushin 2 Please;1460852 said:


> I don't have any of my records in front of me but I could have sworn we were also out about 7 years ago in April. Don't know if you remember that one too?


2007



GMC99;1460855 said:


> There was an april storm, it had to be about 5 or 6 years ago, I remember the company I plow for scrabbling to get their plows out of storage, they were in a locked unit, and the owner who had the key was no where to be found... It was the first part of april, didnt accumulate to much more than slush...


2007



highhog1;1460860 said:


> Yep I had a mule and a big steel plate.lol.











It was a nice event


----------



## highhog1

1olddogtwo;1460869 said:


> 2007 http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/news/ar...t_id=1892287&vkey=news_chc&fext=.jsp&c_id=chc
> 
> 2007
> 
> young pup 13
> 
> 2007
> 
> 2007
> 
> View attachment 111813
> 
> 
> It was a nice event


Brings back memories like it was yesterday.. now you people just turn a key and pull a lever,listening to country music, drinking redbull and smoking cigarettes that you didn't have to roll. Boy times have changed


----------



## dieselss

Don't forget,,,no heat no wipers no electric lights and manual plows


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Special weather statement
national weather service marquette mi
842 am est wed feb 29 2012

miz009>013-291700-
gogebic-iron-dickinson-menominee-delta-
including the cities of...ironwood...iron river...iron mountain...
Menominee...escanaba...gladstone
842 am est wed feb 29 2012 /742 am cst wed feb 29 2012/

...treacherous conditions expected through early this afternoon...

A band of very heavy snow has set up across south central upper
michigan. The national weather service has received reports of
snowfall rates of up to 4 inches per hour under this band...with
localized reports of 6 inches per hour. This heavy snow combined with
easterly winds gusting to 30 mph will create treacherous driving
conditions with some roads possibly becoming impassible. Persons
across south central upper michigan should avoid driving today. The
snow should begin to diminish late this morning into early this
afternoon.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Why are you teasing us with that last post? Thanks bud!


----------



## highhog1

dieselss;1460889 said:


> Don't forget,,,no heat no wipers no electric lights and manual plows


Wipers? We didn't even have glass back then I had a lantern in one hand and a rope in the other to lift the blade.


----------



## GMC99

This is just depressing, anybody hiring??


----------



## NW Snow Removal

that was 07. damn forgot it was that long ago. that was our first winter on our own. was fun.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NW Snow Removal;1460944 said:


> that was 07. damn forgot it was that long ago. that was our first winter on our own. was fun.


Funny that you said you forgot it was that long ago. I thought it was in 2005!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Better Fuel up boys....gas is on the RISE and fast....diesel is still lower than gas lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

Check out http://www.gasbuddy.com/


----------



## Midwest Pond

wow..... even the rain missed us


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You didn't get any rain last night? Go figure. It poured here. When you got snow, we got nothing!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Woo hoo. Pumper show is great! Nothing like looking at completely ridiculously priced tanker trucks.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So your coming home with two?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Some guy just bought one while I was looking at it. $167,000. He didn't blink an eye at the price either.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Must be nice. We'll never know!


----------



## erkoehler

At how much per pump out on average?

And how many can you do per day?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well winter must be over. Why? Pat is leaving us and going on his first "clean up" of the 2012 season. Downstate where those poor people got hammered with those tornado's. Be safe. I'll buy you a coffee when you get home!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Yay!!!!! November is only 8 months away!!!!!! Snows coming and its going to be a LONG heavy winter!!!
(new thread time)


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Damn. I don't know how to post pics on here from my phone. I was gonna shoe off the new truck I bought


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1461288 said:


> At how much per pump out on average?
> 
> Not enough
> 
> And how many can you do per day?


Not enough


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hey Sulli, How bout a job??? i can pull equipment, operate iron, carry heavy stuff, know how to lay pipe, weld, mechanicly fix stuff cmon....or im going on a road trip to your shop and fillin out an application and demanding an interview which im lawfully have a right too lol PWWWEEEAASSSEEE?


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1461355 said:


> Not enough


Something didn't add up ......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1461369 said:


> Something didn't add up ......


It never seems too


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ERWbuilders;1461367 said:


> Hey Sulli, How bout a job??? i can pull equipment, operate iron, carry heavy stuff, know how to lay pipe, weld, mechanicly fix stuff cmon....or im going on a road trip to your shop and fillin out an application and demanding an interview which im lawfully have a right too lol PWWWEEEAASSSEEE?


I wish I had the work. I got all but me and my driver laid off. Not enough work or money right now. I have a serious skeleton crew going when we do dig


----------



## ERWbuilders

Dude...mimimun wage here...you cant beat that!


----------



## metallihockey88

ERWbuilders;1461384 said:


> Dude...mimimun wage here...you cant beat that!


Trying to talk my boss into hiring a laborer/rod jockey. You know how to rod drains and dig?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1461307 said:


> Well winter must be over. Why? Pat is leaving us and going on his first "clean up" of the 2012 season. Downstate where those poor people got hammered with those tornado's. Be safe. I'll buy you a coffee when you get home!


Yes, I am leaving. Branson Mo. is my target


----------



## ERWbuilders

metallihockey88;1461390 said:


> Trying to talk my boss into hiring a laborer/rod jockey. You know how to rod drains and dig?


yes sir! i know what a spade shovel is and how to use it well, lay pea gravel stick pipes together, sewer repairs, i can rod drains, electric and hand rodder, i know how to hydro jet clean grease traps inspect septic tanks....used to work for Arrow septic and sewer as a sewer inspection and repair tech.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow coming and it's dead here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Flurries and snow showers don't count!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1461180 said:


> Must be nice. We'll never know!


Heck Pat probably has that much sittin in his Visor of his truck right push


----------



## dieselss

showing the fotage of southern ill...man thats wicked how the twisted did that 
be safe pat!!!!!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Won't get busy here until there's a chance that it actually might stick to the pavement...


----------



## Midwest Pond

one thing I have noticed guys...... I haven't seen any Robins yet


usually Spring doesn't start until the Robins return...... just an old tale, but it is amazing I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## dlcs

your just teasing cause your in Branson, Mo.


----------



## GMC99

Midwest Pond;1461590 said:


> one thing I have noticed guys...... I haven't seen any Robins yet
> 
> usually Spring doesn't start until the Robins return...... just an old tale, but it is amazing I haven't seen any yet.


That's because I shot them all so spring can't return!


----------



## dieselss

Ok it'll go directly from whatever this is to hot azz summer. No in between. Lol


----------



## ultimate plow

Winter storm watches for all of southern WI


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1461602 said:


> your just teasing cause your in Branson, Mo.


We made get hit again tonight.


----------



## dieselss

Really pat? Twisters again? That's stinks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow;1461699 said:


> Winter storm watches for all of southern WI


Sounds good I havent really looked in the last 24 hours and I hope it's not a repeat of our shafting event from this week


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1461718 said:


> Really pat? Twisters again? That's stinks


Yea. It's part of the job. I'm more worried about hail.

Hurricanes are good times too. Heavy drinking days


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1461553 said:


> Heck Pat probably has that much sittin in his Visor of his truck right push


Shhh that's bond money


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Be safe down there pat. Tonight looks like more of the same.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Madison, Wi. to get up to 12"


----------



## dieselss

That's just wrong Allen. Why you gotta do that to us huh. Man that's just mean!!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

sorry..... my bad


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1461725 said:


> Yea. It's part of the job. I'm more worried about hail.
> 
> Hurricanes are good times too. Heavy drinking days


You better not let that new truck get damaged with hail. Momma's not going to let you get a new one again!


Midwest Pond;1461741 said:


> Madison, Wi. to get up to 12"


Road trip?


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;1461761 said:


> You better not let that new truck get damaged with hail. Momma's not going to let you get a new one again!
> 
> Its only a ford its ok....  be safe in that weather there pat.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

OUCH. Come on Brian. I like yours too!


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;1461778 said:


> OUCH. Come on Brian. I like yours too!


She is pretty..


----------



## dieselss

Just remember Brian,,,beauty is in the eye of the beholder......Lmao. sorry had to


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1461785 said:


> She is pretty..


So are you. Awwwwwww! (Moment)


----------



## 1olddogtwo

72 and sunny


----------



## littlebass

John Dee is calling for 1-4


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1461725 said:


> Yea. It's part of the job. I'm more worried about hail.
> 
> Hurricanes are good times too. Heavy drinking days


Sounds like fun, just be safe. LOL I wouldn't want to go through what those poor people had to, what a mess and its only the start of the season. I guess those weather guessers might have this season prediction right, too bad its the servere weather season that they got right.


----------



## Bird21

Snow sucks!!! Time for Spring Break!!!


----------



## dlcs

littlebass;1461843 said:


> John Dee is calling for 1-4


Funny he isn't calling anything for my area but NOAA says maybe 2-5 or 5-7. I'll side with NOAA.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Yeah, this is starting like last Thursday/Friday.
Fine by me, we got about 8 at the border where I'm at


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looked into real quickly. You boys up noth look to be having fun tomorrow night and Saturday morning. Must be nice. As of now I'd say north of O'Hare. I will look at it tomorrow but it looks to be a money maker up there!


----------



## dieselss

so nothing for us southerns right ron???
nother 40dd right??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe a salt run at the best. That looks doubtful at best.


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Then means a barley and hops night


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

As a matter of fact, I'm getting a head start on that done now!


----------



## buildinon

Hell Lake County was out salting here yesterday @ about 5pm when we were getting the snow showers in the Vernon Hills area on Route 83...must have to burn off the over stock. I saw a few towns doing the same. But I hope we do get some more windshield time this season, before April 17th, got hit by the tax amn and got bent hard.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I bet you boys in the Dekalb / Rockford area get a Watch or Advisory issued by tomorrow morning!


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1461927 said:


> I bet you boys in the Dekalb / Rockford area get a Watch or Advisory issued by tomorrow morning!


What about the Sterling area?:redbounce


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1461930 said:


> What about the Sterling area?:redbounce


Ok fine. You too!

If it hit now, I'd say from the Mississippi River to just west of O'Hare and points north will be under a watch and get a plowable snow. Some newer models are showing it coming closer to me. I still really don't see that happening. You boys that got snow last week, have the goodest chance at it again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Time to do some nighttime fishing. And I don't fish


----------



## dieselss

Sure you do....fishing for the coldest beverage. Lmao


----------



## Rainer

Gonna be a crazy weather day tomorrow, meteor-logically speaking. Sever weather on the leading edge of the system, blizzard conditions on the back side.

Neither of which will hit us. Well, maybe far southern burbs get in on the severe stuff. North and west of the city might get enough snow to plow. Favoring Lake and McHenry counties so far. Similar to last week, except quicker moving, more moisture, not as long snow duration. I'm saying 3-6" far north & west, none far south & east.

And I'm as full of shyt as anyone else.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Why can't u have good news? But thanks for the update anyway.


----------



## dieselss

Hey sulli....did you like the txt from dennis????? I thought of you when i got that lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. Definitely don't want to hit the sewer


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not at all. I remember years ago digging deep and I hit a sewer. Talk about nasty. It was full of "red" liquid!


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. I got a nice surprise once from that red liquid....not fun at all


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1461946 said:


> Ok fine. You too!
> 
> If it hit now, I'd say from the Mississippi River to just west of O'Hare and points north will be under a watch and get a plowable snow. Some newer models are showing it coming closer to me. I still really don't see that happening. You boys that got snow last week, have the goodest chance at it again.


Right now they are saying northeast iowa could see the most, so if it shifted more to the east that would be gooder.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think it will! Key word, "Think"!


----------



## dieselss

I "think" it'll miss us. Probally gunna track more north as miss us all together. The way this year has been going, been full of misses


----------



## road2damascus

NOAA is saying 1 1/2" for northern Cook. Need it to be another .6 inches though :realmad:


----------



## ERWbuilders

Yup...Winter is over..just saw how its made Fischer plows...JUNK!


----------



## dieselss

Really. Don't you own a dd western?? Thought so. Same process


----------



## ERWbuilders

haha but Western is the "highclass" model...kind of like dewalt is the high class of blackendpecker


----------



## dieselss

High class. Come on you don't own a high class anything. Really really Eric.


----------



## ERWbuilders

If its got 200mph duct tape on it..its high class in my eyes! hahaha


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. I was wondering how you were gunna pull that outta u arse


----------



## SnowMatt13

Looks like a good 5-6 here at the border. We'll see if it actually happens...


----------



## Midwest Pond

SnowMatt13;1462115 said:


> Looks like a good 5-6 here at the border. We'll see if it actually happens...


let the pacing start


----------



## dieselss

Which border. Il&in? Hahaha.


----------



## ERWbuilders

I need work to do....WILL WORK TO LOSE WEIGHT!!! bahahaha


----------



## dieselss

Will work to lose chin hair bahahahaha


----------



## ERWbuilders

i keep the chinhair you keep the pony tail handle bars bahaha


----------



## dieselss

Lol ok fair


----------



## ERWbuilders

Looks like they are starting to hint at warnings in lake and mchenry counties!


----------



## dieselss

Only B/c you just got on the fourm Eric. It was quiet earlier


----------



## ERWbuilders

Its always quiet with out me around lol


----------



## dieselss

NICE and quiet lol. Get yourself kicked out again...that was awsome.......lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Advisories and Watches are now south of the border! 

At least I got this one right! Haha


----------



## ERWbuilders

What a jerk JEFF! Your the one who probably told on me haha...just as bad as my neighbors crying to my landlord because i was yellin at another neighbor in my duplex to do something about their dog that parks non stop all hours of the day and night before i did do something hahaha


----------



## road2damascus

This one was for south Lake county:

The National Weather Service in Chicago has issued a Winter Storm
Watch...which is in effect from Friday afternoon through Friday
evening. 

* Timing...rain will transition over to snow during the afternoon
hours across northern Illinois and is expected to continue into
the evening hours...tapering off to flurries overnight.

* Accumulations...storm total snow amounts in excess of 6 inches
are possible.

* Hazards...the heaviest snow is likely to fall from Friday
afternoon into the early evening hours...when snowfall rates of
up to one inch per hour are possible. Roads will become snow covered
and difficult to maintain if these snowfall rates materialize.
Travel across far northern Illinois will become difficult and
perhaps dangerous.


----------



## dieselss

Come on Eric I wouldn't tell...maybe nudge but not tell hahahahah


----------



## dlcs

I wonder if I will. Get a watch or advisory? Hmmm. 6+ sounds good.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Skilling just said north of the city 6 plus is likey. City could see several inches, easily. I'm going to bed. I will post tomorrow guys. It looks GREAT for you northern boys. Sleep good!


----------



## dieselss

Thx Ron. Nother 40dd bust for us southerns. Just gotta combat that with the king..lol


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1462178 said:


> Skilling just said north of the city 6 plus is likey. City could see several inches, easily. I'm going to bed. I will post tomorrow guys. It looks GREAT for you northern boys. Sleep good!


Thumbs Up:bluebounc


----------



## ERWbuilders

quite frankly i just want to NOT plow snow and go snowmobiling...screw this last storm lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Does any read my posts I said 3 days it was a repeat for the most part

Fishing sucked way to way beers...... Tomorrow willp suck


----------



## dieselss

No no ones reads your BAD news. Lmao. Be safe down there


----------



## buildinon

Pat we are not listening to you as you are fishing which is higher on my list than plowing and since you get to enjoy that right now you have fallen down the ranks on my list:laughing:

Hopefully we get something better than last week out of this storm. If the whole city gets 2 inches then I will be happier than a fat kid with 2 chocolate cakes


----------



## ERWbuilders

buildinon;1462241 said:


> Pat we are not listening to you as you are fishing which is higher on my list than plowing and since you get to enjoy that right now you have fallen down the ranks on my list:laughing:
> 
> Hopefully we get something better than last week out of this storm. If the whole city gets 2 inches then I will be happier than a fat kid with 2 chocolate cakes


your cabinets are STOCKED with chocolate cakes...that being said your as happy as you can get! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowMatt13

Pat, you hit the nail on the head with this one. No one was even thinking about a "repeat" except you. The only one close was John Dee and he had us 1-4.

I'm starting to like Fridays.


----------



## Midwest Pond

my 7 year old will get the entire snow plowing experience this storm..... I'm wondering at what time he starts demanding to get out of the truck

poor kid


this storm isn't named an Alberta clipper..... I call this one "my phone bill"


----------



## SnowMatt13

Will be more interesting than the last one with an evening rush hour in play. Last week was nice, no one on the roads at 2am when we started...


----------



## road2damascus

Hazardous weather outlook
national weather service chicago/romeoville il
507 am cst fri mar 2 2012

winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake illinois-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-
dupage-cook-la salle-kendall-grundy-will-kankakee-livingston-
iroquois-ford-lake indiana-porter-newton-jasper-benton-
507 am cst fri mar 2 2012 /607 am est fri mar 2 2012/

this hazardous weather outlook is for north central illinois...
Northeast illinois and northwest indiana.

.day one...today and tonight.

Weather hazards expected:

Strong to severe thunderstorms...the strongest may produce:

Hail to one inch.

Strong damaging wind gusts in excess of 60 mph.

Locally heavy rainfall.

Frequent cloud to ground lightning.

Heavy snow...

Three to five inches...with locally higher amounts in excess of
six inches.

Areas affected and timing:

Thunderstorms are expected to move into the area south of a line
from pontiac to rensselaer by late this morning. The
thunderstorm activity may spread as far north as to the
interstate 80 corridor by around noon. The most likely location
for severe thunderstorms will be over the far southeastern
portions of the outlook area...south of a line from hebron...to
fairbury.

Rain will begin to overspread the area later this morning. The
rain will transition over to snow during the afternoon hours
across northwestern illinois...with the transition line from
rain to snow spreading to the south and east through the late
afternoon and into the evening. Several inches...potentially
greater than six inches...are expected in far northern illinois.
The snow should come to an end by around midnight.

Discussion:

A rapidly deepening low pressure system will track through
southern missouri...into central illinois by around noon and
then continue off to the northeast. There is a risk that some
thunderstorms may become severe...producing damaging wind and
large hail. Locally heavy rainfall and frequent lightning are
likely as well.

Farther north...a band of heavy snow is possible as the low
pressure system lifts northeastward...drawing colder air into
northern illinois. Snow may become heavy at times...with
accumulation rates of one inch per hour possible.


----------



## dlcs

SnowMatt13;1462349 said:


> Will be more interesting than the last one with an evening rush hour in play. Last week was nice, no one on the roads at 2am when we started...


these are money makers. when it comes down fast during business hours people want me there all the time, multiple pushes.


----------



## erkoehler

Boat show weekend = winter storm watch issued!!!

YOUR WELCOME


----------



## ultimate plow

Trucks are completely washed plows on salters heaped waiting to go.


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## dieselss

Looks like u northern guys gunna get it again...huff puff


----------



## GMC99

Was really hoping to wake up to a different forecast this morning! Thought for sure my area would have had an advisory.....


----------



## dieselss

Starting to rain dwn south that cold azz rain too


----------



## GMC99

Upgraded !!!! HeHE


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Downgraded all rain for us. May not even get to salt at all.


----------



## dieselss

Sure you can russ,,,,salt the glass. Lol. I know I Will tonight


----------



## R&R Yard Design

dont you do that most nights


----------



## dieselss

Yea. True. Unless its a most definite event.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So what's going on? I haven't looked all day. From reading this it sounds like us southern boys won't see anything? North is going to get it all? I guess I'll have to look.


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1462591 said:


> So what's going on? I haven't looked all day. From reading this it sounds like us southern boys won't see anything? North is going to get it all? I guess I'll have to look.


Please do. Winter weather advisory and Winter storm watch cuts off at the border of Lake and Cook counties.


----------



## dieselss

Xrt radio was saying up to 5" for the northern counties.


----------



## road2damascus

Winter Storm Watch upgraded to a warning for some of Chicago's N & NW suburbs
March 2, 2012 10:28 AM

by Mike Hamernik twitter @Mike Hamernik

The Winter Storm Watch for some of Chicago's north and northwest suburbs has been replaced with a Winter Storm Warning from 3PM until Midnight. The warning includes Lake, McHenry, Boone, Winnebago and Ogle Counties.

A Winter Weather Advisory has been issued for Cook, Du Page, Kane and De Kalb Counties from 3PM until Midnight.

*One to three inches of snow is expected in the advisory counties, with three to seven inches possible in Lake, McHenry, Walworth and Kenosha Counties.
*


----------



## Bartlett_2

It has been going both ways for Dupage since last night. Does anyone know if the western suburbs will get anything? I got the truck ready, but have minimal salt, and I don't want to buy more if this is just going to be a small event...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Sunny down here and nice out now.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yep. 45 and sunny. Kinda nice out


----------



## dlcs

Pouring rain here with a few flakes mixed in.


----------



## dieselss

Gunna get the sun tan oil, and speedo on


----------



## dlcs

Heavy snow in Sterling now. Grass is turning white.


----------



## ERWbuilders

YEA BUDDY!!! Sorry southsiders, Looks like you keep jinxin yourselves making fun of my hillbilly antics! hahahaha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ERWbuilders;1462668 said:


> YEA BUDDY!!! Sorry southsiders, Looks like you keep jinxin yourselves making fun of my hillbilly antics! hahahaha


Don't mattter. Ground is to warm for it to stick by you!


----------



## ERWbuilders

hahaha thats what i thought last friday too....i was wrong as hell!


----------



## d&r

dlcs;1462667 said:


> Heavy snow in Sterling now. Grass is turning white.


payup, looks like this is going to dump in the northern counties real hard.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

d&r;1462674 said:


> payup, looks like this is going to dump in the northern counties real hard.


Yup. South of I-88 won't see much at all.


----------



## road2damascus

crazy hail in Indianapolis:










WGN says:

A dusting or less possible south of Lansing, Beecher, Griffith, Hobart, Valparaiso and Michigan City


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It will be less.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Gground is to warm for it to even stick.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So what's shaking


----------



## dieselss

Nothing for us southerns...just cold rain again how's it dwn there


----------



## GMC99

Anyone else going to the Walsh landscaping auction the 14th?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1462697 said:


> Gground is to warm for it to even stick.


That's funny.


----------



## Lunarlandscape

GMC99;1462715 said:


> Anyone else going to the Walsh landscaping auction the 14th?[/QUote
> 
> We are going on the 13th and the 14th.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Just did a future on Weather.com for the next 6 hours...... unless things change..... this may be a bust, unless it all happens overnight after 9-10pm


and DAMN!!!! Walsh had a lot of equipment


----------



## GMC99

Midwest Pond;1462749 said:


> Just did a future on Weather.com for the next 6 hours...... unless things change..... this may be a bust, unless it all happens overnight after 9-10pm
> 
> and DAMN!!!! Walsh had a lot of equipment


Skilling had said something about the computer models not picking up on all the moisture because of the convection thats suppose to take place over us... Or something like that

And yes I was amazed by the amount of vehicles going up for auction, nice, clean newer stuff to... Anyone know why walsh went under?


----------



## GMC99

Sleeting here in carol stream


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Have hail in tinley park and orland. An it hurts when it hits you in the head.


----------



## GMC99

Snowing hard here now!! :redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## birchwood

Snowing in Joliet. Will it stick?


----------



## erkoehler

HEAVY HEAVY snow in Crystal Lake/Prairie Grove area. Already sticking to the pavement!


WWWWOOOOOOHHHHHHHOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

snowing very hard here also...... I'm going to start finding boat shows for you


----------



## Mark13

Light flurries here.


















Actually is snowing hard enough seeing more then 300ft is quite difficult. Been like this for over an hour.


----------



## d&r

GMC99;1462800 said:


> Snowing hard here now!!


A lotta rain here by Ohare, but Carol Stream is just south and east of me....


----------



## d&r

Be glad we are not in Indiana, we would be looking for our trucks in the Land of Oz.


----------



## road2damascus

Coming down hard in Highland Park. Not sticking yet.


----------



## d&r

Midwest Pond;1462749 said:


> Just did a future on Weather.com for the next 6 hours...... unless things change..... this may be a bust, unless it all happens overnight after 9-10pm


Well if the temps drop then we salt.... hopefully.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If this system doesn't start to deepen soon, you guys up there will see this snow come to a fast end. It does look to be deeping and another band is starting to develop. Hope you guys get enough to plow.


----------



## mikeplowman

was raining hard here in wheeling and about 1/2 hr ago changed to hard snowfall. its sticking on the green stuff but not on the black stuff yet. hoping for the 6"+ the are calling for


----------



## littlebass

Pushin 2 Please;1462821 said:


> If this system doesn't start to deepen soon, you guys up there will see this snow come to a fast end. It does look to be deeping and another band is starting to develop. Hope you guys get enough to plow.


We have 1.5 on the ground and snowing very hard.

Anyone in Elgin ???


----------



## d&r

Rain Snow Mix up here by Ohare, last ground temp reading was about 35 degrees. Anybody know what is going on in Woodridge?


----------



## Rainer

About an inch in Crystal Lake so far. Heavy & wet. Or, wet & heavy. Or both.
Huge band just blew up along IL/IA border and is getting bigger.


----------



## snorider075

Salting zero tolerance now!!!


----------



## Bartlett_2

Was snowing very heavy in Bartlett but slowed down. Pavement doesn't have much on it.


----------



## GMC99

Hope this isnt it, radar isnt looking to great at the moment


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Rainer;1462839 said:


> About an inch in Crystal Lake so far. Heavy & wet. Or, wet & heavy. Or both.
> Huge band just blew up along IL/IA border and is getting bigger.


That's the band I mentioned. It dooes look good. Heavy snow being reported under that band with 1/4 mile or less visabilty. That might even get me.


----------



## Rainer

Just picked up almost 1/2" in 15-20 minutes.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

same here in itasca, wood dale, roselle area, had a little burst of bigger flakes but now is slowing down, nothing sticking to pavement, radar doesnt show much at all after that, not very confident in this one, torn beetween dropping salt or not. I dont wantt o drop salt if it is going to snow 4 inches in two hours like they forecasted! or if this is the end of it. will wait another hour or so to see what happens.


----------



## d&r

GMC99;1462854 said:


> Hope this isnt it, radar isnt looking to great at the moment


It looked promising earlier today but not so much, and the small band out of the quad cities seems to be getting smaller as it progresses towards us.....:realmad:


----------



## Rainer

There's gonna be more moisture on the back side of this storm than appeared in the models. We won't get as much with the next burst in a coupla hours as we did with this one, but we will get some more snow. Fast mover, almost over. Flakes are smaller and fewer here already, so we'll probably have tiny flakes until the next burst, and maybe a lull as well. (This is McHenry/Lake county I'm talkin' about.) I'd say northern Kane & northern DuPage will get a lull soon.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ agree. It will wind down area wide real soon with the next band due in 2 hours or less.


----------



## ultimate plow

Theres enough to blade off almost. White out!!!!!


----------



## GMC99

I say bust!! Only good thing is the second band will come threw with the sun down...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That next band we were all hoping for and counting on, sure is losing its size.


----------



## road2damascus




----------



## Midwest Pond

Looks like I'll wait and just make one pass...... the only thing this snow has done was knock out my Direct Tv


----------



## Rainer

Pushin 2 Please;1462914 said:


> That next band we were all hoping for and counting on, sure is losing its size.


Zoom out to the national level and it still has some decent size. Two distinct, parallel bands. Sorta weird looking. Could dump 1-2" more. 1/4 mile visibility reported in it right now.


----------



## GMC99

Only need an inch!! Get out and get it done fast before it melts!!


----------



## road2damascus

GMC99;1462938 said:


> Only need an inch!! Get out and get it done fast before it melts!!


I need two and I don't think it is going to happen. Mchenry has 3.4 at 5:30 so Ultimate Plow is having some fun!


----------



## Midwest Pond

wow................... I hate getting my hopes up like this................. 


have I ever told you guys about this well I'm building in Africa.......lol


----------



## dlcs

done here. maybe three inches of slush here and there.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1462966 said:


> done here. maybe three inches of slush here and there.


I'd take that. Go make that money!

Nothing here. Not one flake. (Other than me)

I guess I'll just cross my fingers and hope for at least a salt run with the snow showers over the weekend.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

not looking good at all ron


----------



## d&r

Rainer;1462934 said:


> Zoom out to the national level and it still has some decent size. Two distinct, parallel bands. Sorta weird looking. Could dump 1-2" more. 1/4 mile visibility reported in it right now.


Well it sure looks like its loosing it size as it comes east, I say its a bust, I am gonna wait till that last band comes through and and drop salt on my zero-T accounts before the bottom drop out of the temps. Got no accumulation even on the soft surfaces, I can still see the top of my grills. This was a total let down, maybe with the minor flurries over the weekend I can drop some salt and pay for the skid I picked up today.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Never liked this one for us Russ. 

D&r, new skid? Lucky. Yes, its losing its steam. FAST. At least your gonna get a salt run. The wind already blew our ground dry.


----------



## GMC99

Anybody in the lake zurich area?


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'm in mundelein..... maybe an inch


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I've been there. Lol


----------



## littlebass

Anyone in Elgin near 31 and 90 ?


----------



## road2damascus

I think I am going to get the squeegee out......there is a puddle of tears:crying: along with a lot of water


----------



## Midwest Pond

funniest thing.....hardly any snow, but enough to screw up my night of watchin the Hawks..... and I'm not getting on the roof to clear the dish


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Idot is out salting in Olympia fields.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's why I'll never have a dish. If it rains or snows, no TV. JUNK!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Any near 75th Street and Cass in Darien? Looking for some weather info out that way.


----------



## stroker79

Schaumburg must be dumping their whole stockpile tonight. The roads are like gravel.


----------



## d&r

> D&r, new skid? Lucky. Yes, its losing its steam. FAST. At least your gonna get a salt run. The wind already blew our ground dry.


Ya new skid of salt, I was trying to hold out with what I had left which would have been enough for 2 salt runs on my zero-T accounts, since it started out to look real promising and all my accounts would have been serviced, figured I would rather get a skid now than trying to find more over the weekend, as far as blowing the ground dry that is the other thing I am worried about, I may just end up buring the gold in my gas tanks, at least I can take the plow off and save a few gallons.


----------



## snowguys

So you bought a skid to plow? Or get salt? Sorry I dont get your comment


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1463010 said:


> Any near 75th Street and Cass in Darien? Looking for some weather info out that way.


Not far enough north for anything there, Mike.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

stroker79;1463021 said:


> Schaumburg must be dumping their whole stockpile tonight. The roads are like gravel.


Crazy right? Instead of saving it for next season, they dump it to help rust our cars?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

d&r;1463027 said:


> Ya new skid, I was trying to hold out with what I had left which would have been enough for 2 salt runs on my zero-T accounts, since it started out to look real promising and all my accounts would have been serviced, figured I would rather get a skid now than trying to find more over the weekend, as far as blowing the ground dry that is the other thing I am worried about, I may just end up buring the gold in my gas tanks, at least I can take the plow off and save a few gallons.


I always drop the plows if I can just to do a salt run. It sure does save fuel and wear and tear on the rigs!


----------



## Midwest Pond

and Direct Tv tells me on the phone that they are getting a lot of calls from the area and when the weather clears up, my signal will be back on

Lmao..... I went through a blizzard last year.... but it cant handle this?


----------



## d&r

Sorry skid of salt, I wish it was a new skid steer.


----------



## brianbrich1

I would say some municipalities are contracted to buy x amount of salt. They have not used much and are nearing the end of season. Still having to pull the salt they are contracted for they need to make room in there storage. I know of one local to me that still has 600 more to pull and room for 200.


----------



## d&r

Hambrick & Co.;1463010 said:


> Any near 75th Street and Cass in Darien? Looking for some weather info out that way.


I can let ya know in a little while, need to check a lot at 75th and 355, Woodridge.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Thanks Ron and D&R


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1463053 said:


> I would say some municipalities are contracted to buy x amount of salt. They have not used much and are nearing the end of season. Still having to pull the salt they are contracted for they need to make room in there storage. I know of one local to me that still has 600 more to pull and room for 200.


I'll buy a 100 off them. As long as its priced right!


----------



## brianbrich1

I was offered to buy some. I believe its 62.50 a ton..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1463061 said:


> I was offered to buy some. I believe its 62.50 a ton..


I bet there still getting it cheaper than that!


----------



## brianbrich1

I believe thats delivered..


----------



## ajcoop20

whooo hooo. call out for the city of rockford at 10PM full push chyeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa boi


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im sure they get it around 40-50


----------



## d&r

Snowing big flakes here at Ohare, dont thinks its going to last very long to make a difference.


----------



## brianbrich1

Iam not sure what they pay... They actually dont use a lot every year (1500) so iam sure there price isnt spectacular. I know the village iam in pays 54 a ton but they pull alot more...


----------



## Lunarlandscape

Is that it for the storm??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Totals?????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tornado are cracking away


----------



## dieselss

Totals....like bar tab ?? You don't wanna know


----------



## Midwest Pond

i'll call this storm an Alberta Whiskey Dick....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I like that name. They've all been all show and no go this year.


----------



## Lunarlandscape

total in Des Plaines 0.0 on pavement


----------



## d&r

Hambrick & Co.;1463010 said:


> Any near 75th Street and Cass in Darien? Looking for some weather info out that way.


parking lots are we some are starting to dry . surface temperatures are about 34.


----------



## erkoehler

3 maybe here


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

d&r;1463120 said:


> parking lots are we some are starting to dry . surface temperatures are about 34.


Thanks man.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

What a bust. Downtown is wet.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It goes with the rest of the year.


----------



## road2damascus

NW Snow Removal;1463172 said:


> What a bust. Downtown is wet.


I agree! :realmad:


----------



## SnowMatt13

4-5 McHenry Co at border.


----------



## snowguys

Anyone know why or how Walsh went under? From the looks of it they were a big company


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1462972 said:


> I'd take that. Go make that money!
> 
> Nothing here. Not one flake. (Other than me)
> 
> I guess I'll just cross my fingers and hope for at least a salt run with the snow showers over the weekend.


yep, full plow run, and two saltings on all of them, except 2 acounts. Not a bad night, we got lucky here.


----------



## dlcs

Looking at the extended forcasts and i can't believe the temps. I realize winter is over but are we really going to be in the 60's now for over two weeks? Getting warm way too fast, this weather just keeps gettign more weird all the time. You watch no Spring just right into the dead of summer.


----------



## buildinon

We got to drop salt on zero tolerance acct's but no blade time. Better than nothing.


----------



## Bird21

snowguys;1463217 said:


> Anyone know why or how Walsh went under? From the looks of it they were a big company


My sources tell me they sold out. Didnt go under just sold off the contracts and now selling the equipment. The purchaser of the contracts didnt want the equipment. Purchased by A large company.


----------



## bigplowguy

I was told from one of our reps that the bank pulled their funding and they had to come up with what they owed, couldn't do it so they are closing their doors. Sold their accounts to Acres and Acres didn't want the equipment.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Where is the auction and where can I see pictures of the equipment for sale?


----------



## nevrnf

Unfortunately this is a sign of the times. Big company's going under. My wife told me Scott's pulled out of Menards this year. I also heard Menards dropped their racing program. Another friend of hers who works for Lowe's said they pulled their Nascar funding last week and that all of the Chicago stores that dint make plan in March are closing at the end of the month. I work for a huge Corp. and they are struggling with this economy. Things are tight and people are not spending with the fear of $5-6 dollar fuel prices. Hell we had a 
$.30 jump in the last week alone. I fully believe the $5 mark by the start of the summer. Just think how that is going to impact spending by most people.


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1463297 said:


> Where is the auction and where can I see pictures of the equipment for sale?


http://www.pplauction.com/auction_details.php?id=2418


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its really touch and go. The warm months I work for a Redi Mix Company delivering concrete. We are planning on having a good year. At least better than the past two. Which I must say, last year was good.
In the winter, when I'm not plowing, which I wasn't doing a lot of this year, I work for a mechanical contractor that has union sheetmetal and pipefitters. Our pipefitters are crazy busy. There aren't any in the hall either. As soon as you pass the test, your hired. 
I don't know how long this will last but I was told for a year or longer.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1463314 said:


> http://www.pplauction.com/auction_details.php?id=2418


Thank you!


----------



## erkoehler

Good morning!


----------



## dieselss

Morning boys


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I feel like hell! Have a bad cold. Kids bring it home from school. This sucks


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1463353 said:


> I feel like hell! Have a bad cold. Kids bring it home from school. This sucks


Well at least you look good!


----------



## nevrnf

SullivanSeptic;1463353 said:


> I feel like hell! Have a bad cold. Kids bring it home from school. This sucks


Feeling the same. My 17yr old got me and the wife sick. Sucks even more we both work today and tomorrow feeling like s#*!. I dont have a day off until Wed.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1463354 said:


> Well at least you look good!


I do, don't I!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Good morning gentlemen


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It would be a lot gooder if we were pushing a few inches of powder!

Thanks for that link to the auction. I am going to try and get the day off and go. With the lack of snow, I don't have any money but who kinows what will happen?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Credit cards!!! Just buy what u want. Don't worry about paying for it. Everyone else seems to get away with doing it. Lol


----------



## dlcs

nevrnf;1463299 said:


> . Things are tight and people are not spending with the fear of $5-6 dollar fuel prices. Hell we had a
> $.30 jump in the last week alone. I fully believe the $5 mark by the start of the summer. Just think how that is going to impact spending by most people.


Right, and remember a couple of years ago when speculators were taunting the $5 gallon of gas crap. The CEO of Wal Mart threw a fit, saying these specualtors were going to really hurt Wal Mart cause people will not spend money and they will end up tanking the economy further. Some how he got the price to drop a little by coming out and making that speech. The thing is there isn't a reason to their speculation.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The reason is Iran. They are threatening to close of shipping routes thru the small shipping chanel that all the oil goes thru. The Straight of Hormuz. If they do, all middle east oil will be stopped. Its all bull crap but its a reason for the oil companies to crank up prices


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice burst of snow in New Lenox. Ground actaully is trying to white. To bad it will have to snow like this for about 6 more hours to have to worry about!


----------



## ajcoop20

We got a push in up in rockord for the city, mostly just cul de sacs and dead ends, about 5" of ever harding concrete is the best way i can some it up. got about 7hours.


----------



## mklawnman

Sorry to hear you guys didnt get much in the Chicago area again, we got dumped with 7" of concrete just 30 min north of Milwaukee in a 4hr period. Was crazy but usually this isnt a big deal in a winter but this year it is since it was our first heavy push and it is March 2-3.
Got threw this storm with no major break downs. Guess its looking like a early spring but who knows, mother nature can be crude at the end of March early April.


----------



## WilliamOak

Bird21;1463243 said:


> My sources tell me they sold out. Didnt go under just sold off the contracts and now selling the equipment. The purchaser of the contracts didnt want the equipment. Purchased by *A *large company.


Wonder when the official news is gonna come out through the grapevine, or has it already??

BTW thank you all for the responses on the stamped concrete, it wasn't stamped it was a stained overlay on an existing concrete drive. Should be a relatively painless fix.

She wanted me to restain the whole drive, I told her that she's lucky I'm doing anything and if she wants the whole driveway done thats fine but I'm sending a bill... Made it very clear BEFORE I did it that I can't guarantee it won't scrape it up.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Acres group


----------



## WilliamOak

Sorry for the crappy quality!


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1463386 said:


> Thanks for that link to the auction. I am going to try and get the day off and go. With the lack of snow, I don't have any money but who kinows what will happen?





Pushin 2 Please;1463322 said:


> Thank you!


Your welcome! I think I may be going too. I need/want some stuff!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I am going. Preview on the 13 and auction on the 14th can't wait.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ok, looks like its time to take a look at the weather for us southern and Indiana boys. Looks like a front is developing now over us. Nothing really with this one other than flurries and snow showers. I'm looking at the front coming down from the north as we speak. It "may" produce a real nice set up for us down the lake tonight.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Looks like some strong southern winds coming off the lake for some lake effect snow tonight! I think P2P is on to something here!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I hope so. It would be gooder than sitting here and getting drunk!

BTW, its north winds!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Pushin 2 Please;1463658 said:


> I hope so. It would be gooder than sitting here and getting drunk!
> 
> BTW, its north winds!


Yea north south...its blowin south so its South to me :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I knew you knew! LOL!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

WilliamOak;1463597 said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality!


Truck sounds tough as he!!!


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1463658 said:


> I hope so. It would be gooder than sitting here and getting drunk!
> 
> BTW, its north winds!


Im assuming any lake effect would be just at the south end of the lake?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Looks like nothing tonight.


----------



## dieselss

Nother 40dd...was coming down good for 15mins. Then fizzled. Beer 30 time


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Snowing and sticking in Joliet


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Same here in new Lenox. But im stuck with my kids for the next few hours. Wife is out running a 5K for charity. I don't think I can drive a 5K without complaining about it. Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Put the spreader on one truck. Leaving to salt churches and resturants now. Whooo hoooo!


----------



## the new boss 92

assuming the preview means going to the bolingbrook location to walk around and see what they have and the fallowing day is action time at the same spot? im going caus they have alot of new stuff that might got for cheap. i have been looking for an enclosed and vbox.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have a buddy tbatsselling a few enclosed trailers. I don't know info right now, but he's selling them cheap


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1463981 said:


> I have a buddy tbatsselling a few enclosed trailers. I don't know info right now, but he's selling them cheap


If you get some info let me know I am looking for to pick up an enclosed trailer this year.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1463981 said:


> I have a buddy tbatsselling a few enclosed trailers. I don't know info right now, but he's selling them cheap





the new boss 92;1463976 said:


> assuming the preview means going to the bolingbrook location to walk around and see what they have and the fallowing day is action time at the same spot? im going caus they have alot of new stuff that might got for cheap. i have been looking for an enclosed and vbox.


Yes the 13th is the preview to look and see what they have and what you want to bid on. I am looking for an enclosed as well, 36" mower (or two) and some hand power equipment.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1463974 said:


> Put the spreader on one truck. Leaving to salt churches and resturants now. Whooo hoooo!


Doing the same here, time to hit the gas stations.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Most likely the equipment at the auction will be too expensive. There is enough equipment at this one that there will be a lot of people with money there. Its gonna be like a Ritchie bros auction, everything selling at retail prices.


----------



## dieseld

If not more than retail. Is this stuff offered at no reserve?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1463990 said:


> Doing the same here, time to hit the gas stations.


I need to do that too. Just can't afford it. Over 4 dollars a gallon in New Lenox. OUCH!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I doubt it. They would have posted it as no reserve.


----------



## White Gardens

Looks like I'll be making a road trip to an auction on the 14th. Thumbs Up

I'm hoping there is some stuff that sells for reasonably cheap just from the shear volume of stuff being sold.

My only concern is that they'll do "lots" of equipment where they might sell off 5 mowers at a time, or two trucks at a time, etc......

Regardless, the wife wants to go just for fun, and maybe we might walk away with a couple of things.

I still can't see where they'll get everything auctioned off in one day.

....


----------



## mikeitu7

They will sell everything in one day. They usually have two rings at a time. I also doubt it will be cheap, especially since most equipment is fairly new. Anywhos we can get together and get a strategy so we won't bid ourselves up on the same things. Find out who is interested on what stuff.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Trust me knowing the owner of Walsh he wants top dollar for what he has left. They have sold some stuff


----------



## White Gardens

I'll definitively be going up for the walk-through the day before. If anyone wants to try and meet up at some point let me know.

Last thing I want is the auction to turn out like a crappy version of Storage Wars.......


......


----------



## White Gardens

R&R Yard Design;1464070 said:


> Trust me knowing the owner of Walsh he wants top dollar for what he has left. They have sold some stuff


So what was the deal, is the owner just getting out of the biz, or did the business tank?

...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Who ever wants to bid, make sure u pre register. You have to give a 25% of your maximum bid in a refundable deposit if u want to bid. And they will have all that stuff sold by 2pm. I'm thinking a lot if it will get sold ahead of time. Most likely it will all be sold at close to retail prices. Almost all auctions around here do


----------



## White Gardens

SullivanSeptic;1464082 said:


> Who ever wants to bid, make sure u pre register. You have to give a 25% of your maximum bid in a refundable deposit if u want to bid. And they will have all that stuff sold by 2pm. I'm thinking a lot if it will get sold ahead of time. Most likely it will all be sold at close to retail prices. Almost all auctions around here do


The 25% deal is from on-line bidding from the way I read it.

Regardless, I did see all the registration info on the flier.

.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

White Gardens;1464095 said:


> The 25% deal is from on-line bidding from the way I read it.
> 
> Regardless, I did see all the registration info on the flier.
> 
> .....


Most auctions require a deposit to keep people from bidding on stuff they can't afford. I'm sure you will have to qualify as a bidder some how. Even in person.

Im also gonna try to go, but im not holding my breath on there being any deals


----------



## White Gardens

SullivanSeptic;1464101 said:


> Most auctions require a deposit to keep people from bidding on stuff they can't afford. I'm sure you will have to qualify as a bidder some how. Even in person.
> 
> Im also gonna try to go, but im not holding my breath on there being any deals


There was info on bringing insurance cards, and bank certification letters. I need to read it all over again.

Ya, if it was a smaller auction I wouldn't even bother, but like I said, just the shear volume might help drop the prices on a few items.

....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bank letter will suffice. 

Being a bigger auction will attract more people and more money.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I hope a bunch of stuff goes cheap. Just so us normal guys might ne able to get a deal. But these auctions are always way over priced. No point in buying a truck at an auction for $20,000 when u have can get the same thing with a warranty for a few thousand more at a dealership


----------



## WilliamOak

I was gonna skip out on Classes to get there for this but not so much any more. It's a hame b/c the trucks/trailers are already the perfect colors.


----------



## Lunarlandscape

I went to the landscape concepts auction a few years ago and everything sold at a decent price. The smaller things did sell close to retail, like mowers but I bought a 04 90xt for 9000.00 with 1100 hours.


----------



## snowish10

Is anyone selling a western ultra mount pro-plus 8' or 8'6'' in good condition and fairly recent. Please message me.


----------



## WilliamOak

Get in contact with George (dissociative) believe he still has his 8'


----------



## snowish10

I'm lookin for a plow for under $2,100.


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1464217 said:


> I'm lookin for a plow for under $2,100.


Should be able to get his around that price. In good shape and know he's got a set of nice western wings for it too. Give him a call 6303614390 George. Know he was talking about possibly throwing in some strobes for the right deal


----------



## brianbrich1

Are we supposed to get accumulating Snow out of The system diving thru iowa?


----------



## GMC99

Where's this lake effect?


----------



## Dissociative

Dissociative;1456405 said:


> while everyone is looking...if you know anyone who wants my stuff...
> cash commission paid for a referred sale....
> 
> 8' proplus *with wings*...new edges and wings last year...4 year old plow...f250 wires...asking 3000 for EVERYTHING i got...extra motor...etc...upgraded 2g power wires...upgraded solenoid...its CHERRY..
> 7'6'' unimount....pretty solid...works...plow only...new edge...asking 1500
> 8' pro plow cut edge brand new...50.00
> western 500 salter...MINT....1000
> extra set of wires and controller for salter...200
> 
> local only.....thanks guys...try to help me out...i sold the trucks and I AM OUT....


like i said.....its a good deal for someone...


----------



## Dissociative

thanks also guys for remembering me......i appreciate the help..

and yes....for the right price i am willing to toss a set of corner strobes in FREE....


----------



## snowish10

Yea, I talked with george about a week or two ago, I bought a ultra mount for his friend. George said he would sell a 8' pro-plus plow wings wiring extra motor and a few other things. I want to say the plow was about 5 years old, but it was in good condition.


----------



## Dissociative

its had 3 winters on it.....2011-2012 winter was nothing...and it got all new wings and edge end of last year...


----------



## Dissociative




----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1464235 said:


> Are we supposed to get accumulating Snow out of The system diving thru iowa?


Nope. I've bveen hoping it would track more east than southeast but seems like I can't talk it into that.


GMC99;1464244 said:


> Where's this lake effect?


None coming anytime soon. Maybe a little flurry or snow shower this afternoon or evening but nothing to even give us a salt run.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's like 60 and the sunny is shining bright. Not a flurry insight, a bit windy but nice


----------



## captshawn

Been steady flurries here in Winthrop Harbor for the last hour or so. Pavement wet and starting to stick to cars is about it so far.


----------



## snowguys

Looks like there is a small clipper coming down from 
Wis let's hope we atleast get a salting


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah, little upper wave (front) moving towards us. It could actually produce a dusting to an inch. Let's hope it stays together and doesn't fall apart.


----------



## metallihockey88

Comin down pretty good and starting to coat the ground over here at the ohare oasis


----------



## d&r

metallihockey88;1464382 said:


> Comin down pretty good and starting to coat the ground over here at the ohare oasis


Yeah it is!!! Salt run later for sure, ground should be cold enought to keep it white.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, whatever comes down now will need a salt run for sure. Sun is down and so are the temps! Bring it baby!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Because its Sunday and I've bumped the thread everywhere else today

I'd appreciate if you guys could take a look at the water project I'm working on, and if you could get your fellow workers involved..... if everyone I associate with makes the smallest sacrifice, we save lives.

http://bit.ly/rWuqiZ

Thanks guys,

Allen

.


----------



## GMC99

And its gone!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It's snowing in the city


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nothing in lansing to be happy about.


----------



## road2damascus

Just drove down 120 and its snowing from McHenry to Highland Park. 1/4"- 1/2" on the ground.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1464423 said:


> And its gone!


Yup. Looked good for a little bit.


----------



## road2damascus

Its pretty bad when pushing snow with a squeegee in running shoes is more efficient than shoveling it with boots on! If that's what I got to do to get my fix then that's what I have to do!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1464431 said:


> Nothing in lansing to be happy about.


I drove through that town a couple times and I agree!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1464513 said:


> I drove through that town a couple times and I agree!


Haha I agree......


----------



## road2damascus

:laughing:


----------



## birchwood

In regards to the auction, the trailers and mower may go as lots, if they do go as lots and there are a few of us who are only interested in one trailer each maybe we could pool together.

As for walsh, they were heavy into commercail installs and that went away in 07 and 08. And 2 years ago Walsh revamped their image and aimed for the resi install market. Acres has excess equipment from there construction division to use. And looking at the low amount of mowers up for auction, they probablyly took a few in the deal. Imo


----------



## Bird21

Walsh Auction, everything will be sold item per item. There will be alot of dealers there buying the trucks and skids. Not sure but I am guessing high numbers, this auction has been advertised heavy. The difference between this auction season and last year is nobody has Blizzard money this year.


----------



## 01PStroke

Midwest Pond;1464393 said:


> Because its Sunday and I've bumped the thread everywhere else today
> 
> I'd appreciate if you guys could take a look at the water project I'm working on, and if you could get your fellow workers involved..... if everyone I associate with makes the smallest sacrifice, we save lives.
> 
> http://bit.ly/rWuqiZ
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> Allen
> 
> .


Gotcha buddy. Found a gift card I don't need.. if I find some more it'll come your way! Thumbs Up


----------



## clncut

Lake effect snow advisory posted......3-7 inches possible for us in NWI. WTF?


----------



## dieselss

Coming done here. Getting covered as I write. All white


----------



## clncut

My wife woke me up and told me after she saw it scroll across the screen.....thank goodness she told me.....she actually is good for something. Lol


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Setting the alarm for early just to double ck. Kinda slowing dwn but who knows.


----------



## dieselss

Not sure I see a lot on the radar...but its coming right off the lake. Yeaaaaaa


----------



## clncut

Looks like a nice band is trying to set up....deciding if i should go hook up or just wait....ugg....i was sleeping so good...maybe this is just a dream!


----------



## clncut

Ground is covered here btw


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Grass is dusted in lansing.


----------



## buildinon

Well if alot of us are planning on going to the auction we should plan a meet and greet then for that afternnon or eveing. Or for the night before it. There are plenty of places right there in Bolingbrook close to where they are having the auction, or we could go somewhere else.
And yes they have been advertising heavy, they even put it in AUTO RV

Any of you guys looking for enclosed trialers at a good price check out R&P Carriages in Seneca, IL they have reasonable prices. Bought one there for myself and got one there for my mom as well for here Harley (yes I said for my mom's Harley lol) their website is www.needatrailer.com


----------



## clncut

Looks like a full push....heading out about 4


----------



## road2damascus

Nice to see someone is getting a full push Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss

Just a salt run for us. But 50 tom. Scheech!


----------



## erkoehler

Good morning!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1464669 said:


> Looks like a full push....heading out about 4


How much did you end up with? 2 or 3?


----------



## ultimate plow

Get the plows on!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Just had to look plow,,,,more like get the squeegies out


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1464782 said:


> Just had to look plow,,,,more like get the squeegies out


I worked out the kinks in my squeegee last night. Only I was using it for the fluffy white snow.


----------



## dieselss

Well least you got to go out...I just looked out the window and cried lol


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1464787 said:


> Well least you got to go out...I just looked out the window and cried lol


Sad part is, I didn't get paid for a 1/4". I just really felt like that if this is the last snow of my season and I was going to push it around one way or another. Even last year after charging my accounts 13 times and plowing 3 one inchers for fun on certain accounts, I still didn't have enough plow/shovel time with the snow. I am a sick individual.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So whats the weather like?


----------



## dieselss

No,,,not sick. Passionate. Lmao


----------



## dieselss

Getting nicer by the minute!! Almost hot in the sun.....how's things down there pat??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1464833 said:


> so whats the weather like?


bad.......


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1464833 said:


> So whats the weather like?


 Going to be a 30 degree difference between now and tomorrow.



dieselss;1464835 said:


> No,,,not sick. Passionate. Lmao


Thanks for making me feel normal again.

Time to start thinking about my next plow build. I am actually going to buy a full sized truck this week. A very used truck of course. 98 Chevy 2500 6.5 diesel (peninsular diesel block 18:1 with a cummins turbo, 4" exhaust, 1 ton rear LSD rear axle, with no rust). Its been gone through pretty thoroughly. I will need/want a 8ft western pro plow or am thinking of going Boss super duty. There is a guy I know with a RT3 mount and wiring.


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1464754 said:


> How much did you end up with? 2 or 3?


Mostly 2. Plowed about 80% of my accounts. West side of the city only seen a dusting


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1464868 said:


> Mostly 2. Plowed about 80% of my accounts. West side of the city only seen a dusting


Nice way to end a bad season. Nice way to start off the week!


----------



## erkoehler

One more snowmobile trip this weekend, its going to.be warm but we're pumped to ride.


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1464928 said:


> Nice way to end a bad season. Nice way to start off the week!


I agree....this caught me off gaurd. Thank God my wife stayed up and noticed the advisory posted late last night. Funny thing is, almost all the snow is gone now! One more event would be nice but the way the forecast looks.....its time to start focusing on mowers instead of plows.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1464971 said:


> I agree....this caught me off gaurd. Thank God my wife stayed up and noticed the advisory posted late last night. Funny thing is, almost all the snow is gone now! One more event would be nice but the way the forecast looks.....its time to start focusing on mowers instead of plows.


Yeah, I think were done now.


----------



## littlebass

I still think the last couple of weeks in March may produce some plowable events.
I have actually ordered another load of bulk just in case.


----------



## dlcs

So is this heat wave suppose to stay around?


----------



## dieselss

dlcs;1465056 said:


> So is this heat wave suppose to stay around?


YEP!!!!!!!!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## road2damascus

dlcs;1465056 said:


> So is this heat wave suppose to stay around?


at least until next WED


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1465056 said:


> So is this heat wave suppose to stay around?


Low 60's possible Tuesday and Wednesday than upper 40's to follow that. So yes.


----------



## littlebass

erkoehler;1464956 said:


> One more snowmobile trip this weekend, its going to.be warm but we're pumped to ride.


Could you forget the snowmobile trip and attend a boat show or something ???


----------



## d&r

littlebass;1465032 said:


> I still think the last couple of weeks in March may produce some plowable events.
> I have actually ordered another load of bulk just in case.


Almanac says March 20 - 23rd possible flurries, so far the predictions are pretty close, within a day or 2. Now if it amounts to anything, We'll see.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Starting up our first pond on Weds......


I'm quite ok with this decision..... 

.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I already started moving dirt. Hasn't been frost in the ground for a month and a half. I'm okay with it too. Winter is done. I'm about to put my F350 up for sale. Just been waiting for winter to be over so I think I can get rid of it now


----------



## dieselss

I ready to be on the bike everyday....1 more good push would be nice,,,but would rather ride


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1465260 said:


> I already started moving dirt. Hasn't been frost in the ground for a month and a half. I'm okay with it too. Winter is done. I'm about to put my F350 up for sale. Just been waiting for winter to be over so I think I can get rid of it now


350..... Details


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sounds like haven't missed much


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My 2008 F350 flatbed. Has 27,000 miles only. XL with power windows and locks.


----------



## dieselss

Mornin yall


----------



## road2damascus

Good morning.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

How'd y'all


----------



## dieselss

Gettin that southern twang going on there Pat? How's it going dwn south anyway


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What a let down boss came out with.


----------



## dieselss

You saw the new plow russ? Where?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

They may have hyped it up a little too much.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

On face book. It is not what they said a month ago.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So whats on Facebook? I'm not on that. So fill us in?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Apparently being on Facebook means you like men..... Who knew.... 

Boss came out with the DXT plow. Its the same as the VXT but now has a dual trip edge. Currently only available in 10' models but they plan to have it available in other sizes as well by fall. 

They hyped it up way too much. Made it sound like they had some unheard of idea that they were coming out with. Called it the "game changer". I'm not a western guy but I think their V already has this option.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1465571 said:


> Apparently being on Facebook means you like men..... Who knew....
> 
> Boss came out with the DXT plow. Its the same as the VXT but now has a dual trip edge. Currently only available in 10' models but they plan to have it available in other sizes as well by fall.
> 
> They hyped it up way too much. Made it sound like they had some unheard of idea that they were coming out with. Called it the "game changer". I'm not a western guy but I think their V already has this option.


I just saw it in the Boss Discussion. It is different than Western and Fischer because it is in a trip edge and full trip design. I wish they just came out with a trip edge for the V.

Facebook does mean that. I just never got into Facebook. Really don't want to many people to find me. Old girlfriends...... and new ones too!


----------



## WilliamOak

Russ- Did you see the blade you were talking about or was it just heresay?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1465571 said:


> Apparently being on Facebook means you like men..... Who knew....
> 
> Boss came out with the DXT plow. Its the same as the VXT but now has a dual trip edge. Currently only available in 10' models but they plan to have it available in other sizes as well by fall.
> 
> They hyped it up way too much. Made it sound like they had some unheard of idea that they were coming out with. Called it the "game changer". I'm not a western guy but I think their V already has this option.


I want to say say something here here but I wont


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1465473 said:


> Gettin that southern twang going on there Pat? How's it going dwn south anyway


50 mph winds whipping everything up


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1465576 said:


> I just saw it in the Boss Discussion. It is different than Western and Fischer because it is in a trip edge and full trip design. I wish they just came out with a trip edge for the V.
> 
> Facebook does mean that. I just never got into Facebook. Really don't want to many people to find me. Old girlfriends...... and new ones too!


I'm just messing around but the point is the ow isn't as great as they made it out to be.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1465586 said:


> I want to say say something here here but I wont


Awww c'mon don't be shy. We are all friends here.


----------



## 01PStroke

Here's a link a found to the new Boss blade. Doesn't seem to special to me?


----------



## the new boss 92

^^^^^ i dont like it. the flare on the wings are useless imo!


----------



## brianbrich1

I think ill stick with The western mvps


----------



## buildinon

Boss92---The flare option makes a huge difference when plowing. It allows you to throw the snow further when wind rowing, carry more snow when either straight blading or in the v-plow function and if you add the wing's you get alot more scoop out of them. If you used the plow one time you would be in shock. I always used Western's until this year and purchased my first Boss this year. It was a used one and only a straight blade, but I will say the new trucks I am getting will all have BOSS plows now. Yes there is one feature that I think Western has over Boss (I personally like the chain option w/ the straight blades as it seems to allow the plow to go higher for stacking, but with the v-plow it doesn't make a difference) but overall I am liking the BOSS hands down. The only Western I would consider going with agian would be the one OlddDogg has the Wideout.


----------



## dieselss

Man....slow night


----------



## brianbrich1

Looking like hi/lo of 60/35 for The next 10 days its going to be real slow...


----------



## dieselss

I noticed. Missing erics rants right now. Tear.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I like the Zfisher XLS over the Western wideout Only becausr the XLS is a trip edge. i wouls imagine that boss woild also now make the DXT in a 9.2-8.2-7.2 ???


----------



## dieselss

Being a ph1 blizzard owner Dennis, I don't see the need for trip edge. But that's me, and not wanting to start a cage match


----------



## dlcs

Think we might see more snow? Temps are way too warm for this time of year. Whats summer going to be like, if ute this warm now.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hopefully hot and dry.


----------



## dlcs

Noooooo, Dry not good for lawn care companies.


----------



## Bird21

It's is over!!!!!!!!!

Great day today, warm, sunny, mild wind!!!!!! Bring on the dirt season!!!!! Power washed some Equipment and finished the rebuild of the International 515 engine. One loader down all season and we didnt even need it Sad!!! Runs great now , powerwash and get it ready for paint. Scape season is gonna start after I take the family somewhere for spring break. We might plow again but I am done hoping for it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Dry helps me out for installs. We can have a little bit of rain


----------



## bigplowguy

Am I missing something I just saw an IDOT truck full of salt running his lights at 64 and 59 pretty sure that's a waist of tax dollars.


----------



## buildinon

IDOT waste money? I have never heard of such a thing:laughing:


----------



## bigplowguy

Nothing like throwing salt when it's 54 out


----------



## SnowMatt13

They are doing pre-season runs for next year.


----------



## dieselss

Yea. Ever hear of presalting.....duh. thought you guys were plowers. Scheech!!


----------



## dlcs

There is a chance of snow tonight here.....lol Rain changing to snow, low of 31 some thunder is also possible. Yeh right.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1466036 said:


> There is a chance of snow tonight here.....lol Rain changing to snow, low of 31 some thunder is also possible. Yeh right.


Don't hold your breathe!


----------



## nevrnf

Sooo, Is it too early to throw some fertilizer on my lawn??? Since we have no weather to talk about.


----------



## dieselss

Any thoughts to Friday or Saturday m&g??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

nevrnf;1466064 said:


> Sooo, Is it too early to throw some fertilizer on my lawn??? Since we have no weather to talk about.


Today is perfect. Especially with some rain coming tonight. Mine is getting done today!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Say it's not so


----------



## road2damascus

nevrnf;1466064 said:


> Sooo, Is it too early to throw some fertilizer on my lawn??? Since we have no weather to talk about.





Pushin 2 Please;1466082 said:


> Today is perfect. Especially with some rain coming tonight. Mine is getting done today!


I might do an application just to boost a lawn that needs some help. Soil temps can't be nearly as cold this time of year as it has been.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1466088 said:


> Say it's not so


Its so.:crying:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Soil temps. They are at 50 degrees. Fertilize away.


----------



## mikeitu7

Talked to an employee from Walsh. They are staying with about 15 routes that do work for com Ed. Every thing else is being sold.


----------



## dieselss

Really slowwww night. Guess everyones out enjoying the night


----------



## ERWbuilders

Oh man...Coma for the past week....break down..must be all the lack of work and assclowns not paying for snowplowing


----------



## dieselss

Eric,,,your alive. Nice. So what,,don't answer your txts???


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1466279 said:


> Eric,,,your alive. Nice. So what,,don't answer your txts???


Sorry man, Just been Out like Winter...too depressing when ya cant pay bills or put food on the table ya know..Little more positive today though!


----------



## dieselss

Understand. Suck a f***ed up winter


----------



## DIRISHMAN

sorry guys gotta say it
spring time is in the air


----------



## dieselss

Your right Dennis. After this nights rain. Bike, all the time. Parking the truck


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;1466304 said:


> sorry guys gotta say it
> spring time is in the air


I think so... Starting a two day dirt/grade job tomorow or friday. unless it rains to much tonight. Got machine ready and loaded today.


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1466305 said:


> Your right Dennis. After this nights rain. Bike, all the time. Parking the truck


Spring time it is! And a good time to start it too! After this nights rain Boots, all of the time, Parking every vehicle maybe pitch a tent infront of unemployment hahaha:realmad: Bastards, i love it!...gota say it...Dennis! lol


----------



## dieselss

Already had 3 dirt deliveries yesterday,,,mulch today...can't believe it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1466308 said:


> i think so... Starting a two day dirt/grade job tomorow or friday. Unless it rains to much tonight. Got machine ready and loaded today.


here any thing from condo brian???


----------



## brianbrich1

Management company had me fax some items to them...last contact i had..


----------



## brianbrich1

Plowsite now has mobile...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

for cell phone briane in apps????


----------



## brianbrich1

Noticed its showing different on my phone and at The top it says Plow site forum mobile


----------



## dieselss

Never noticed,,,and the place to type is different....now to quote postes,,,,that would be great


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Looks to.be a bit better


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1466363 said:


> Looks to.be a bit better


Looks better


----------



## ultimate plow

Anybody have a link to how much snow fell each day and the total for this year?? Thanks


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Still don't know if I can post pics from my phone? Doesn't look like I can


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't think so


----------



## SnowMatt13

Ultimate...these are what I have. Not "official" but I try an be accurate. Located in Norther McH Co. by WI border.

Dec 17- 1 inch
Dec 29- frz rain
Jan 1- dusting
Jan 12/13- 5 inches
Jan 17- 2 inches
Jan 20/21- 4 inches
Jan 22- re-freeze
Jan 28- 1 inch
Jan 29- .5 inch
Feb 10- 1.5 inches
Feb 23- 7.5 inches
March 2- 5 inches


----------



## erkoehler

Good Morning


----------



## dieselss

Hi Yall. Nice rainy gloomy morning


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Gooder Morning to you all.Pat you still down South on clean up? Hope all goes well .Seen your wife she said your gonna need to bring home one of the skids to pick up dog poop!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hate the rain. Its messing with my soil testing. BTW, im done with winter. I just wanted to say it again!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I agree sully. May we not see anymore snow,sleet,freezin rain,or iced over properties till next season BRING IN THE WARMER SUNNY WEATHER!!!!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

buildinon;1465693 said:


> Boss92---The flare option makes a huge difference when plowing. It allows you to throw the snow further when wind rowing, carry more snow when either straight blading or in the v-plow function and if you add the wing's you get alot more scoop out of them. If you used the plow one time you would be in shock. I always used Western's until this year and purchased my first Boss this year. It was a used one and only a straight blade, but I will say the new trucks I am getting will all have BOSS plows now. Yes there is one feature that I think Western has over Boss (I personally like the chain option w/ the straight blades as it seems to allow the plow to go higher for stacking, but with the v-plow it doesn't make a difference) but overall I am liking the BOSS hands down. The only Western I would consider going with agian would be the one OlddDogg has the Wideout.


i knoiw the flare is a hige difference, but do you really need a 40 sumthin inch flare? what was wrong with the old 30 sumthin? im all up for the regular xt v blade but the new one is just a little over kill i think. the xt was big enough and threw snow just perfect.i have ran v's(currently looking for one) and its on the list of things to buy!


----------



## nevrnf

Had no time to get the fert down so i think they are talking rain tonight so one of the next couple of mornings i will get it done

I love this time of year. Cant wait for the salt to get washed away. 24 days and i can get the Ex out of storage and start parting out the 99. Been working on my mustang and it should be on the road in April also. I just need to find a few more things to sell to pay for the loss of snow income this year. Hopefully the part out will go quickly and that will keep me afloat for the rest of the summer for my toys.
.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1466514 said:


> Gooder Morning to you all.Pat you still down South on clean up? Hope all goes well .Seen your wife she said your gonna need to bring home one of the skids to pick up dog poop!!!


We'll see. It's pouring rain.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hoping to be on the road tomorrow or saturday

My work here is done


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Glad to hear it .you goin to Indy next ?or ya comin Home


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1466653 said:


> Glad to hear it .you goin to Indy next ?or ya comin Home


So I can get flamed?


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone end up goin to the Walsh auction?? Just wonderin what I missed out on


----------



## road2damascus

WilliamOak;1466745 said:


> Anyone end up goin to the Walsh auction?? Just wonderin what I missed out on


I believe it is next Wed. March 14


----------



## Lunarlandscape

WilliamOak;1466745 said:


> Anyone end up goin to the Walsh auction?? Just wonderin what I missed out on


It's next week Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## WilliamOak

Damnit that's right, got my auctions mixed up.


----------



## Bird21

Manning Concrete Auction was today. 
Walsh next week
And so the season starts, high prices today for the most part. A couple good deals but nothing that I needed. Still lying in the weeds waiting for the steals, and they will be coming!!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bird21;1466880 said:


> Manning Concrete Auction was today.
> Walsh next week
> And so the season starts, high prices today for the most part. A couple good deals but nothing that I needed. Still lying in the weeds waiting for the steals, and they will be coming!!!!!!


What are you looking for? Trucks, machines?


----------



## Bird21

Skids, loaders, Only if its a deal i can't walk away from.


----------



## dieselss

Yall mornin


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Evening yall


----------



## dieselss

Yep slowwwww night


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Maybe everyone is at my house for the surprise welcome party


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, we r all here waiting for u. You surprised yet? You should be, because Ron took a nap in your bed, naked! SURPRISE!


----------



## road2damascus

that's not something to come home to.


----------



## dieselss

Not us souther billies....huff puff pout


----------



## erkoehler

Boat traffic is up!


----------



## Bird21

Eric Sunsation is now making center cousels. New players also include Cigarette, Sonic, and a few others also making centers. I am super excited for summer this year, first time in a while. Still got my boat in your secret location???


----------



## erkoehler

Center consoles are over rated in the MidWest. 

You need a Nautique or Supra!


----------



## ffej27

SullivanSeptic;1467206 said:


> Yeah, we r all here waiting for u. You surprised yet? You should be, because Ron took a nap in your bed, naked! SURPRISE!


Lmao. I have seen this twice and both times all I do is laugh


----------



## Bird21

As soon as Breck is ready to wake surf the check is written.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1467206 said:


> Yeah, we r all here waiting for u. You surprised yet? You should be, because Ron took a nap in your bed, naked! SURPRISE!


I'm sexy and I know it!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That song playing and only a disco ball for light!


----------



## road2damascus

Check it out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anybody at the Oak Foest parade? I'll be driving the big yellow truck!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1467389 said:


> Anybody at the Oak Foest parade? I'll be driving the big yellow truck!


U working at servicemaster now ?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

looks like im getting another 93 f350. price is hella right


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh good so youall be driven in ?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

no, ill be flying


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1467417 said:


> U working at servicemaster now ?


yellow and red, and brand new!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I posted a thread in for sale section of a set of wheels and tires for sale. They are 2011 Chevy Colorado 17" chrome rims and tires. Take a look if anyone is interested. They are basically brand new. Maybe 5000 miles on them


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1467593 said:


> I posted a thread in for sale section of a set of wheels and tires for sale. They are 2011 Chevy Colorado 17" chrome rims and tires. Take a look if anyone is interested. They are basically brand new. Maybe 5000 miles on them


Would these be them?

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/pts/2895650731.html


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You know it!


----------



## road2damascus

I was cruising through Craigslist and I thought, "Dem some Purtty wheels" 

Found a straight blade Boss joystick for $60 if anyone is interested. Plastic knob broke off, still functional. South Suburbs Midlothian.


----------



## road2damascus

Turn your clocks forward. You just lost an hour.


----------



## Ranger429

WilliamOak;1466745 said:


> Anyone end up goin to the Walsh auction??


I heard about them closing up. That was a big company to go down. I hauled a lot of nursery stock to their yard. What a shame to see them go.


----------



## mikeitu7

Ranger429;1467729 said:


> I heard about them closing up. That was a big company to go down. I hauled a lot of nursery stock to their yard. What a shame to see them go.


They are not closing there doors. They are downsizing to about 15 routes that will be servicing ComEd. That is what I was told, but who knows.


----------



## road2damascus

Sure is quiet around here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1468029 said:


> Sure is quiet around here


Very much so


----------



## brianbrich1

Just fyi if anybody going to The auction wed wants to meet up for lunch ill be there.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

brianbrich1;1468045 said:


> Just fyi if anybody going to The auction wed wants to meet up for lunch ill be there.


I am going, I heard you were buying!


----------



## WilliamOak

Ranger429;1467729 said:


> I heard about them closing up. That was a big company to go down. I hauled a lot of nursery stock to their yard. What a shame to see them go.


Who were you hauling for??


----------



## birchwood

I was just listening to 1340 am wjol, and the city manager of Joliet was commenting on the lack of snow for the will county area. Stating that it helped their budget, then the dj mentioned how the lack of snow affects those who depend on snow removal like landscapers. The city manager then said "good thing we don't have too many businesses that depend on that" ? WTF I sure wish we had some more snow!


----------



## buildinon

I was planning on going but forgot that is the day we are leaving for Tenn for a week. Going to see my mom and my Grandpa for his 80th birthday. So one of my buddies is going and he has my list and budgets, since he was going anyways. Hopefully there is some decent prices. If not I am hiiting a few auctions in the south while I am down there anyways. 

On a not a so gooder note...the robin's officially moved back into my area on Sunday. It was the first time I saw them this year so winter is officialy over. We have moved alot of our equipment back into the summer lots already for storage. Hopefully we don't need it...lol...maybe we can get 1 more push this year or a salt run atleast to burn off what we have left in storage.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1468192 said:


> I was planning on going but forgot that is the day we are leaving for Tenn for a week. Going to see my mom and my Grandpa for his 80th birthday. So one of my buddies is going and he has my list and budgets, since he was going anyways. Hopefully there is some decent prices. If not I am hiiting a few auctions in the south while I am down there anyways.
> 
> On a not a so gooder note...the robin's officially moved back into my area on Sunday. It was the first time I saw them this year so winter is officialy over. We have moved alot of our equipment back into the summer lots already for storage. Hopefully we don't need it...lol...maybe we can get 1 more push this year or a salt run atleast to burn off what we have left in storage.


Never hurts to dream , I was hoping to wake up from this nightmare and it was dec one......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ron next week, or thw week after, I'm taking that ride up north if you want to go


----------



## dieselss

I'm taking the controller outta my truck. Work already told me to decomission trucks. It's over. Tear. But alas, did it even start?


----------



## snowguys

******Enjoy summer like temps for now. The tail end of this pattern will produce colder conditions. Snow season ends April 15th.

That's what a company I sub for texted me today lol


----------



## dieselss

Ours too. But we got work to do and need trucks, so we can spare a few


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Time to save up on my nickels and dimeS......the 2013's are looking good


----------



## snowguys

Dieselss did you get the same text? Maybe we both work for the same company


----------



## dieselss

Lol no but that's our end time too. I don't get txts, the snow boss just comes into the garage and tells me .


----------



## Bird21

All machines stay onsite for the seasonals till April 15, they pay for it so the get the parking lot Gargols till then. Moving some per push machines back for dirt work this week, it's go time !!! Not really feeling it though, kinda wish we could fast forward past spring straight to summer. With this weather pattern it will be 90 by April. 

I don't get it no snow = no money but the last two auctions I went too the prices were atleast double from last spring WTF where are people getting all this money to pay retail at auctions??? Walsh will go high but I will be going anyway, kinda like a car wreck dont wanna see it but look anyway.

On a side note: Work is coming together nice and bids are going out, getting excited to start!!


----------



## snowguys

Bird what do you do in the summer? How many machines do you guys have?


----------



## buildinon

My seasonals are staying in place per contract (that is a given) but 90% of my work is per push or by the hour, so most of that is being put away. Minimizing to a bare bones assortment for the rest of the season right now. If we do get anything it will all melt pretty fast anyways, unless we get some freak storm.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1468200 said:


> Ron next week, or thw week after, I'm taking that ride up north if you want to go


As long as mama let's me take the day off, yes, I want to go.


----------



## Bird21

We do Hardsca


----------



## Bird21

We are a landscape company. 6 skids 2 wheel loaders out for snow of our own. More hardscape and construction than maintenance. Tree work and some light excavation.


----------



## White Gardens

Just got back from the big auction walk-through earlier today.

Honestly, not horribly impressed. Everything that was there looks rode hard and put away wet. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if some better equipment has already been sold off.

Any mower in my price tier looks extremely beat up. The only mowers worth buying there are the TORO grandstands that are in decent shape, but will still bring good money.

I still think I'll head up there tomorrow though and see how much the enclosed trailers will go for. Luckily they are in reasonable shape and there are so many that they might go for a reasonable price.

I'll have my blue White Gardens shirt on with the logo on the back for anyone who cares.

Nick

......


----------



## snowguys

i dont know hiow may of you guys watch the news but if you herd about the guy with a gun in bensenville it was 10 houses away from me


----------



## road2damascus

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2012/03/13/4-schools-locked-down-in-bensenville-due-to-standoff/


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1468552 said:


> i dont know hiow may of you guys watch the news but if you herd about the guy with a gun in bensenville it was 10 houses away from me


They won't get me out of the house........... Unless its starts snowing


----------



## dlcs

Alright the jokes over, lets get back to normal temps. Whats it going to be be like come July? I was getting some mowers ready today and I fealt like I only took two week vacation from lawn work. I'm really, feel like I just put this crap away yesterday, I'm not feeling it at all this year and i have lots of work. Just can't get motivated to do it. I swear if someone would have stopped and offered to buy me out today, I would have done it. I'm so depressed, the only reason I stay in this business is cause I love to plow snow and thats it anymore. Sorry for the downer, but I just need to vent, can't do it anywhere else.


----------



## Bird21

dlcs--- I have the same feeling going on myself. Did some contract chipping for another company today and in was actually hot!!!! What the heck is going on here??? I need two weeks before I am ready to scape. Everything must be steam washed, dumps must get the frames painted, everything must be waxed before we work. Kinda anal about my equipment, anything that was in the salt gets detaield top to bottom, painted if needed then I will be ready.


Just not ready to start!!!


----------



## GMC99

Was there ever an explanation as to why the weather has been so abnormal?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't know, I just hope they call for a warm and dry winter season.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1468613 said:


> I don't know, I just hope they call for a warm and dry winter season.


That will give us 60"+ Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss

Happy hunting to Yall that are going to the auction couldn't ask for a more gooder day for it


----------



## brianbrich1

It is nice, be interesting to see what some things go for.. Got my eye on a few items


----------



## mikeitu7

Wtf are they giving things away at the auction. Its going to be very expensive


----------



## brianbrich1

Alot a guys here..iamover by The entrance gate by pusher xes mike


----------



## White Gardens

Crap is generally going for too much at the auction


----------



## birchwood

bought an enclosed trailer, paid more than I wanted, Acres and Wingren was picking up alot of stuff.


----------



## Bird21

Wow just looked at the results, with the buyers fee and tax some stuff went higher than brand new.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

^^^^ HAHAHA go figure. Thats what the big auctions always do around here. Don't care how bad economy is, there are a lot of guys arond here with big cash and they like to spend it


----------



## road2damascus

That really doesn't make much sense


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Why not? Im pretty much just saying that its a joke. The auctions are all mostly a joke


----------



## road2damascus

It doesn't makes sense to buy used for more than new.


----------



## WilliamOak

Who was buying for acres?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh I agree, but people are stupid. No reason why other than they like to show off their money at auctions


----------



## Bird21

For example

Stihl concrete saw 950 plus fees

Artic 10' 4000.00 plus fees

mmmmmmmmm and the topper numerous backpack blowers sold for 250 plus fees.... Kawasaki brand. Really??????

I am sticking to backyard picking. I would love to see the look on the faces when these people realize they paid MSRP plus for used equip. PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1468663 said:


> Alot a guys here..iamover by The entrance gate by pusher xes mike


I saw you!


White Gardens;1468680 said:


> Crap is generally going for too much at the auction


I looked for your White Gardens Tee Shirt. I didn't see you.


Bird21;1468865 said:


> For example
> 
> Stihl concrete saw 950 plus fees
> 
> Artic 10' 4000.00 plus fees
> 
> mmmmmmmmm and the topper numerous backpack blowers sold for 250 plus fees.... Kawasaki brand. Really??????
> 
> I am sticking to backyard picking. I would love to see the look on the faces when these people realize they paid MSRP plus for used equip. PRICELESS!!!


Guys were almost paying full price for the snow blowers too.


----------



## White Gardens

Pushin 2 Please;1468918 said:


> I looked for your White Gardens Tee Shirt. I didn't see you.
> Guys were almost paying full price for the snow blowers too.


Must of missed me. I was there all day until about 4:30 then got the heck out of dodge.

The prices were incredible. I swear nobody realized the 21% markup after the sale price due to the premium fee on top of sales tax. 

I was looking at the enclosed trailers, and was just amazed at what they went for, and the fact that they were beat up and had the stupid paint job on them.

I then realized I could not only find a better deal, but also a trailer in better shape that hadn't been beat up by a landscape company.

So if anyone knows of a good double axle, 14ft enclosed, let me know. I'm in the 2k range but figure I might have to go up a shade to get a good trailer.


----------



## mikeitu7

How much did the trailers bring, wanted to wait but other things came up.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I didn't see there either Mike. I left before they sold the trailers. They took to long.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Not looking to good next week.......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It is for pouring concrete!


----------



## brianbrich1

Is this a sign it will be a hot summer?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I sure hope not.


----------



## dieselss

It is for riding the bike too.


----------



## GMC99

Brought the boat home today, first time in march ever!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im tempted to start opening up the pool


----------



## dieselss

Open it,,,,that way we can have a m&g at ur place sulli lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No problem. I just don't think the neighbors would like all the farmers tans!


----------



## dieselss

Lmao ah who cares. Show em what true hill billies look like. Maybe theyll move then


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Trust me, they know. I do septic work. Im a super hillbilly.


----------



## dieselss

Nice. Then its on. M&g at ur place?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heck no we will just go to jeffs house and drink and ride motorcycles for show .then have wheelie contests,doughtnut contest,best tire smoke contest as well as a WET T shirt contest of woman


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Looks like we willl have a HOT Summer the way things are goin along with some BAD T STORMS as well. Hope everyone has a Better Summer than we did for SNOW


----------



## White Gardens

mikeitu7;1468939 said:


> How much did the trailers bring, wanted to wait but other things came up.


For way too much in general, but I will say the flatbeds averaged reasonable prices. The flatbeds at the auction were the only things that sold for a reasonable price. The enclosed went for way more than they should have considering how beat up they were and how god awful a paint job they had on them.

A guy down here I took up with me bought 117 pallets of material out of the back yard. He's thinking 17 semi loads of material total. He's been up there the last two days and hopes to be finished getting everything out of there by Saturday. I think he's crazy as it was all miss matched wall block and stone.

He's also bought the big 6 ton boulder that's probably going to have to be loaded by crane.

....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey NickThat bolder would be nice to have for a businees and have the company name ,logo and address carved into it


----------



## dieselss

Hey Dennis, don't forget the diesel burnouts, and the diesel smoke contest lol....oh sorry, no gassers allowed


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1469120 said:


> hey NickThat bolder would be nice to have for a businees and have the company name ,logo and address carved into it


You bet it would. I already had plans on how I would scape around it and everything else. Still might try to buy it off the guy at some point, just need a better place to put it.

Regardless, I could get a 2 ton boulder and take to a local etcher and it would be much easier to deal with.

...


----------



## erkoehler

Been on the water every day this week! Love it!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1469191 said:


> Been on the water every day this week! Love it!


Hey EK How do you do that? Do ya gotta take out the V-BOX for it to float better


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HEY SULLY
AND EVEYONE ELSE HAPPY ST.PADDY'S DAYS


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1469166 said:


> Hey Dennis, don't forget the diesel burnouts, and the diesel smoke contest lol....oh sorry, no gassers allowed


I AM RIDING WITH RUSS............IN HIS NEW POWERSMOKE F450.........HAHAHAHA


----------



## dieselss

Powersmoke. I like that


----------



## ultimate plow

Still chirppin in here wow where the hell have I been??????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ultimate plow;1469236 said:


> Still chirppin in here wow where the hell have I been??????


Hey It's our Blood even though NO SNOW


----------



## dieselss

It's our beauty shop as I was told. Lol


----------



## metallihockey88

dieselss;1469244 said:


> It's our beauty shop as I was told. Lol


I think you mean barber shop lol


----------



## dieselss

Lol well I don't go to one of those, and the birdie works at a salon so. That's where its from. Ok how bout its our electronic bar?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well.............


----------



## Bird21

What chu talking bout Willis!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its BeerThirty boys! Its almost like christmas in Sullyville.


----------



## dieselss

Really sulli. Did ya find something good today?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its almost St.Patty day. In other words, christmas!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

[/SIZE]


SullivanSeptic;1469295 said:


> Its almost St.Patty day. In other words, christmas!


SLAINT'E YA SULLY


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1469265 said:


> well.............


WTF.....Its not April fools yet.


----------



## WilliamOak

Can't think of a better way to ring in St pattys day than Gaelic Storm in concert!


----------



## brianbrich1

What date is that for?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No winter, now no spring. Some how we lost a season. I think the first snow will be in the end of aug or early sept


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Slainte to you all!

SLAINT'E YA SULLY [/QUOTE]


----------



## Midwest Pond

Happy St. Pat's Day everyone


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Crazy...... St. Paddy's with the A/C on in the house


----------



## PremierPlow

Hi everyone.

Got an equipment question. Does anyone use a skid loader with tracks for snow? just wondering how they handle in the snow. they can't be beat in mud, but i know the rules are different with snow and ice. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bird21

Tracked skids in the snow need Polar tread tracks. We started using ours with the Oem tracks and they sucked. Put on the Polar treads and Wow, awesome. I would not run in the snow without them.


----------



## road2damascus

PremierPlow;1469537 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Got an equipment question. Does anyone use a skid loader with tracks for snow? just wondering how they handle in the snow. they can't be beat in mud, but i know the rules are different with snow and ice.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have used one for snow removal in the past. The company I worked for still uses it. It worked fine.

Here is a thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70260


----------



## SullivanSeptic

PremierPlow;1469537 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Got an equipment question. Does anyone use a skid loader with tracks for snow? just wondering how they handle in the snow. they can't be beat in mud, but i know the rules are different with snow and ice.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It depends on the brand machine. Asv style work fine in snow. The others suck


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

March 18th and I had to cut the grass today. WTF?


----------



## brianbrich1

I think mine will get cut in the next few days to. It sure is nice out..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1469599 said:


> March 18th and I had to cut the grass today. WTF?


Hey push do ya pick up the dog poo first or do just mow over it first


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1469600 said:


> I think mine will get cut in the next few days to. It sure is nice out..


JUST HAVE RUSS CUT IT FOR YA,  SO YOU CAN SIT BACK AND WATCH WHILE YOU EAT SOME WINGS AND BRINK A BEER


----------



## SullivanSeptic

FYI. I just posted my Ford Flatbed in the for sale forum


----------



## PremierPlow

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## road2damascus

HelloHelloHelloHelloHello

Anyone herehereherehere?


----------



## dieselss

No no no no no no no.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wow.....................did all you guys melt away?


----------



## brianbrich1

I did not..out doing estimates daily along with a few little dirt and stone jobs here and there.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1470015 said:


> wow.....................did all you guys melt away?


Not yet. Maybe tomorrow we will. I don't know why anyone is on here? Why are we talking about snow considering its mid July!


----------



## dieselss

Doting trucks and trails all day...getting spray trucks ready...busy busy busy


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1470022 said:


> Doting trucks and trails all day...getting spray trucks ready...busy busy busy


Lier lier your out drivim your scooter


----------



## Midwest Pond

I've been in ponds for 10 days already.... last year started on April 18th


I'll take the early month


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Starting to run hard here too. I'll take it! I got salters off and machines pulled from lots already


----------



## dieselss

Just got 5 v-boxs left,,,,just in case. Already doing landscaping. Next week gunna send our the mow crews from what I heard. Man to early for this crap!!! But it is nice to be riding this early


----------



## Midwest Pond

we are currently under a Fire Weather Warning..... wtf?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea...... Here I'm getting ready to send people down south for the flooding


----------



## ERWbuilders

Man, must be nice to have work...i wouldnt know what thats like....or getting paid Oh! which reminds me...dont ever sub for Kaplan paving, They have been screwing around with my money since i first plowed them....first it was oh the following friday after the event....then it was 30 days...well tmro will be 60 days past....


----------



## buildinon

Just got back from Tenn a few hours ago, been down there with family and fishing for the last week. It was nice weather but I see you guys had warmer temps here than we did there. 

Don't know if anyone is still looking for enclosed trailers but I found a guy down there that has a few, I picked up 1 for myself and 1 for my mom (for her Harley) both 6x10 w/ side door and rear ramp they were 1500 each. He had 3 left when I was there Monday. They were all used and in pretty good shape, 2 were haulmark's can't recall what the other one was. He also had a few other larger ones as well that I am not sure on the prices. I can get the info for if anyone wants it. It is in Mcminville Tenn and for you landscapers it might be worth the trip as that is the landscape capital of the nation where they grow all your trees and plants at. There is wholesalers every where there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://rmirror.net/r/videos/comments/q5hu9/car_accident_nsfl/


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

WOW! That SUV blew up. Wow. Nuff said!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ouch!!! That looks like it hurt


----------



## Mark13

Hambrick & Co.;1470251 said:


> Ouch!!! That looks like it hurt


I'm going to guess he didn't feel anything.


----------



## kevlars

Yeah, didn't look like a survivable impact!! To say the least. 

Kevlars


----------



## ERWbuilders

yea....looks like i shall be slowing down while plowing after that one.....lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hey Olddog...i posted that vid on facebook and its going around like wild fire lol everyones sharing it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ERWbuilders;1470408 said:


> Hey Olddog...i posted that vid on facebook and its going around like wild fire lol everyones sharing it


nice, here's another bad link: http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=80740&source=0

Russ, u ever going to look at my lack of landscraping.....lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You going to text me your address.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That crash is crazy. I yelled OH ****! just as the car turned in front of the truck. I don't think anyone could have survived that.


----------



## dieselss

Didn't even look like there was any big pieces left....I would say doa


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1470419 said:


> nice, here's another bad link: http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=80740&source=0
> 
> Russ, u ever going to look at my lack of landscraping.....lol


Yes pat he is .He is busy makin statue molds fir the dog poo which will create a seanic scape in the front yard


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone checking to night ? The temp has seemed to drop


----------



## road2damascus

It is suppose to drop to 50 tonight.


----------



## Midwest Pond

anyone salting?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, salting here! The rim of the margarita glass maybe


----------



## ERWbuilders

Perfect bonfire weather....without hoodies...*impatiently waiting for 12-13 seasons first snow* come on December!


----------



## dieselss

I was cking the temp at the bottom of the bottle last night. They were still cold BTW


----------



## ultimate plow

Droppin skid's off today at parking lots. Wish we could have a way to plug them in while they're sitting.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Heat kicked on in the house..... hilarious weather.... three days ago I was telling myself not to put the air conditioning on


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh come on. My heat and air are off. I refuse to put air on until mid May at the earliest. And im not putting on heat unless it gets below 45.


----------



## Midwest Pond

When i'm in water the chill gets into you and I need the heat on..... i can go without air


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I walked in the house march 16 to find the air on


----------



## brianbrich1

On those warm days I just slept in the basement in the theater room..


----------



## dieselss

Man...nothing today??


----------



## road2damascus

Nothing at all. Temps are dropping to 30's though. Maybe we will get some action on this thread.


----------



## dieselss

Thread yea,,,,,roads......no


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salting now have to use some of it up.


----------



## dieselss

That's a stretch ain't it russ?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nope contracts end on the 1st. Lol


----------



## dieselss

True...ours the 15th. Kinda odd this year considering were already cutting grass lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Starting a full week Monday. Still have fert to put down on 6 hoas


----------



## dieselss

Holy temp drop Batman!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Man it is cold.


----------



## dieselss

Cuttin glass myself. Pokey lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That has to be a sight to see.


----------



## dieselss

Can't. I got lots of padding on


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning boys wee bit cold out again this morning.have say we all got spoiled last couple of Weeks.You all have a good day


----------



## Rainer

Chance of snow next week. Just sayin'.


----------



## snowguys

Hey bird was that you I saw going down 88 with the salt truck and pushers


----------



## buildinon

I just came back from Omaha last night (had a family emergency to deal with out there) and it was 82 when I left there. Coming back through Iowa I look down and it was 50 I was like WTF?!?!?! Man what happened to our summer already? The day before I left we were out on Lake Michigan killing the perch already and the brown's with short's on, and now I will have to do it in jeans agian. This is crap.


----------



## GMC99

Rainer;1471214 said:


> Chance of snow next week. Just sayin'.


no way.......really?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1471297 said:


> no way.......really?


Looking a solid 6 inch on the first


----------



## kevlars

Haha! April Fool's!! You got us olddog.

Kevlars


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Just got a new shop! pretty excited about this. 1800 Sqr Ft of shop plus an office. Shop came with a bar, pool table, and basket ball hoop. Plus a crap ton of new tile and tools. Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

whens the party????


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Soon. Get the keys on the 6th


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Where is it at?


----------



## buildinon

Congrats on the new shop:salute: Now keep us updated on the opening of the new "bar":laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Kind of over by you, Cherry Creek Ct and Cherry Hill drive. Unicorp New Lenox. 

Revamping the bar will be the first order of business.


----------



## metallihockey88

Hambrick & Co.;1471403 said:


> Kind of over by you, Cherry Creek Ct and Cherry Hill drive. Unicorp New Lenox.
> 
> Revamping the bar will be the first order of business.


well if its a wet bar and ya need a plumber, ill work for jameson and beer lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I know right where it is. I did all the septics. My buddy owns the first couple of big ones there on the north side


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1471408 said:


> I know right where it is. I did all the septics. My buddy owns the first couple of big ones there on the north side


Kris Kozzi?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No not him. But email me if u want. I can talk to u over email. Don't like throwing out names on here

[email protected]


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sounds like a place to drink Sully? We can tell the wives we have to help clean and remodel and we'll watch Mike do it all! Of cours, while we drink!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'll just say there r major septic problems there. Gotta work late!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ok. Also, your pumper truck driver is home sick, so I have to drive that and help you out. Sounds good to me!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1471459 said:


> Sounds like a place to drink Sully? We can tell the wives we have to help clean and remodel and we'll watch Mike do it all! Of cours, while we drink!


sounds like a Pushin good time.......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Y'all are welcome any time. Kegatator will be installed April 6 at noon. First beer at noon 01.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey Mike? I know that none of those buildings are allowed to have any type of bar or anything other than office workers in them. The septics wont allow it. So have a party or im turning you in!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Any of you guys do electric? Need to add some lights. And maybe some outlets. Text me 70841788 three six


----------



## dlcs

WTF! Snow on the 8th? Cold weather until the end of April?


----------



## Bird21

snowguys;1471215 said:


> Hey bird was that you I saw going down 88 with the salt truck and pushers


Nope not me. We are usually North of 90


----------



## swtiih

The way this winter went I wouldn't be surprised if we got snow before summer


----------



## maharoni8766

Any of you guys looking to add an 04 f350 srw crew cab with a western wideout to your fleet? PM me if your interested


----------



## Bird21

Pics and some more info. On the truck. Color, engine , miles, price. Etc.


----------



## brianbrich1

Bird I seen it was listed in the for sale forum... I think he is asking $22,000.


----------



## maharoni8766

It is listed in the for sale forum, but here is the listining anyways: For sale is my 2004 Ford F350 Powerstroke Diesel Fx4 Crew Cab short bed. This is a great truck, Lariat edition, Leather seats, power seats, power windows, power lock, cruise, air, tilt, cd player, mp3 player, navigation and Bluetooth! rear view camera and strobes in the front headlights and rear taillights. Truck comes with bed liner. It has 160,000 miles on it, new upper and lower ball joints, two new axle joints, bearings replaced. Truck comes with a Western WIDEOUT, arguably one of the best plows on the market! Located 5 minutes north of Chicago, IL!

PM me and i will email you pictures $22,000 with plow.


----------



## GMC99

Hambrick & Co.;1471476 said:


> Any of you guys do electric? Need to add some lights. And maybe some outlets. Text me 70841788 three six


Im a licensed electrician, I will text you tomorrow


----------



## GMC99

If we would happen to get snow, wouldnt that destroy a majority of plants already up? Guess it would kill all the bugs to?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Snow wtf all my stuff is put away,ths hell with snow now


----------



## GMC99

Almost enough hail on the ground here to plow!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

For those of you that have shops locally, who are you guys using for dumpster service? I looked at waste management but they seem high for a 4yrd weekly pick up.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1471763 said:


> For those of you that have shops locally, who are you guys using for dumpster service? I looked at waste management but they seem high for a 4yrd weekly pick up.


Let me try and get you a #. My old neighbor is a salesman for one of the big companys. Maybe he can get you some kind of deal. I will be in touch.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1471763 said:


> For those of you that have shops locally, who are you guys using for dumpster service? I looked at waste management but they seem high for a 4yrd weekly pick up.


I can help you fill it weekly........No need to thank me


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We use Nuway disposal


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Thanks Ron 

Pat thank you. Words can't express how great full I am. 

Thanks sully.


----------



## dieselss

Man....slowwwwwww day I see


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I'd say so......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1471838 said:


> Thanks Ron
> 
> Pat thank you. Words can't express how great full I am.
> 
> Thanks sully.


First load is ready to drop......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Nice........ Bring beer when you come to drop it off.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So Mike is the Bar all set up in the new shop 

EXTRA,EXTRA, MIKE'S HAVE THE NEXT M&G AT NEW SHOP LADIES LADIES LADIES AND LOT OF BEER: YOUR WELCOME MIKE:laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1472196 said:


> So Mike is the Bar all set up in the new shop
> 
> EXTRA,EXTRA, MIKE'S HAVE THE NEXT M&G AT NEW SHOP LADIES LADIES LADIES AND LOT OF BEER: YOUR WELCOME MIKE:laughing:


Stop on by, bring your favorite bevearage. I have the pool table all ready


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

New Tattoo last night...... 4 hours from start to finish. The pic was right after the guy finished it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Way to go mike looks good


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I like how big it is Mike. Go big or go home. I won't even ask my guy to do a little tat. He won't. No matter what. Who does your work?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1472386 said:


> I like how big it is Mike. Go big or go home. I won't even ask my guy to do a little tat. He won't. No matter what. Who does your work?


Pat on his days off


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Wolf's fine line in Joliet.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I was gonna stop by. I was next door to you today. Getting a part for my skid steer from my buddy and selling my truck. So look for my green flatbed over by you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1472388 said:


> Pat on his days off


haha.....heres my " day off "


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Gotta love the honey do list!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1472399 said:


> Gotta love the honey do list!


shes the part time operator too.....she can handle the joysticks


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Nice sully. I will keep an eye out. 

Pat looks like you had a fun day off.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, mine just "plays" supervisor!


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone know of auctions around chicago with snow plows? Im looking for a 8' western pro plus for under $2000, and in good condition. I would like the newerstyle headlights, but they don't have to have them. I am also looking for used recievers and handheld control that are a reasonable price.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Walsh had some at their auction three weeks ago of that helps any.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

George is selling his stuff. If he or somebody else don't give his info, I will a little later.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1472420 said:


> Does anyone know of auctions around chicago with snow plows? Im looking for a 8' western pro plus for under $2000, and in good condition. I would like the newerstyle headlights, but they don't have to have them. I am also looking for used recievers and handheld control that are a reasonable price.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=135104

I have a undercarriage for the 05-07 super-duty and in the box western controller for straight blade is anyone cares to make a offer.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Seven dollers for both!


----------



## dieselss

10..............


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I'm out. Too rich for my blood.


----------



## dieselss

3 more bucks ? Oh that's right you got the kegatator to pay for hammy. Lmao


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Priorities man! Cmon.


----------



## dieselss

Lmao.......correct


----------



## captshawn

Summer office just about open....


----------



## snowish10

Is the controller handheld?????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea It's brand new never used


----------



## snowish10

How much are you selling one controller for?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Any one know a good place to get a L shaped aux fuel tank with pump for my truck? I like a black one to go under my existing tool box. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. Mike


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1472836 said:


> Any one know a good place to get a L shaped aux fuel tank with pump for my truck? I like a black one to go under my existing tool box. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. Mike


Black is a bad idea, it heats up and your fuel will expand and vented out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1472750 said:


> How much are you selling one controller for?


Buck fifty


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Merry Easter, ya'll!


----------



## dieselss

Hey ham...how much room you looking to loose for the tank? We got a good one in one of our work trucks. It's big tho like 90 gal.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

That's a lot! Looking for something just to fill mowers


----------



## dieselss

Oh ok. This might be overkill tho. Sent u a pm too


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ok. I can't check the messages from my phone I don't think.


----------



## dieselss

Yea you can. Look up top it saws user cp, it will have a star by it. Click that


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ham you can not put gas in a transfer tank. Not in ill. You can but if you get stoped its not fun. 


Also any one really good with computers. I need some help with an HP laptop.


----------



## dieselss

Did not know that russ.. the puter prob....get a bigger hammer. Lmao


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Puter problems 
Quit playin with the magic ARROWS like Bozo Circus:laughing:

quite tryin to play the pink panther THEME Song

delete------delete-------delete,delete ,delete------------------delete,deleeeeeetttttteeeeee delete delete:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1472931 said:


> Did not know that russ.. the puter prob....get a bigger hammer. Lmao


Hey Jeff Russ's problem is he is using the babies plastic hammer and not the 20 oz EWING framing hammer.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

20 oz hell I got a 25 lbs sledge at home. Lead filled.


----------



## dieselss

Only a 25. Light weights. Id use that to do interior work lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea you would.


----------



## dieselss

Yep. Fixes all them interior squeals. Lol


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo, Does the controller have 6 pins? I want to make sure I get the right one that fits the wiring.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

here are some pic's


----------



## snowish10

Whats a good phone number I can contact you for the controller?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1473254 said:


> Whats a good phone number I can contact you for the controller?


Most Days,

7 to 9 on first break

9 to 12 on 2nd break

12 to 2 on lunch

2 to 430 on break

so any time is good, I pm'ed you a ###-###-####


----------



## kevlars

You better quit hitting it so hard olddog! You are gonna burn yourself out!!!


----------



## dieselss

Man,, how do I get that work schedule? I'm wayyyyyy over worked here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

kevlars;1473336 said:


> You better quit hitting it so hard olddog! You are gonna burn yourself out!!!


Your right, I need all the energy to scratch off and answer all the Dunkin Donuts game cards



dieselss;1473340 said:


> Man,, how do I get that work schedule? I'm wayyyyyy over worked here


I just carried it over from the non-winter we had.


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Must be nice.


----------



## ao31

*Boston marathon weather, mon april 16th*

Ok boys, we are heading to Boston this weekend to run the marathon. Please help with any forecast for Mon the 16th...they are currently predicting 86 which would kill the race.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

86? Yuck. They can keep those nasty temps over there. 

Never to late to get ready for next season. Just picked up 6 to 8 tons of rock salt. FREE. Thanks Sully!


----------



## dieselss

Yea 86. That's like to hot. Yuck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

getting there......love this faceless deck screwing


----------



## Spucel

Hey guys, hope everyone is doing good! I've been staying busy...landscaping with Hambrick this year. Looking at a few 2012 F-250's...debating on picking up one now or waiting until next spring. I think I finally sold the wife on the idea....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I just bought a new Ridgid 18 volt drill/saw set. 5 pack with free battery. Want to use it for ur deck? I just charged the batteries too


----------



## buildinon

I see some of you have been keeping busy on here still...lol...Well April 15th has come and passed so now it is time for the rest of the equipment to be pulled off the lots and put away Even with the lack of snow this year, the numbers came out better than expected due to the salting and seasonals. But I have a new game plan for next year already in play, that will hopefully add the bottom linepayup As we say, it's never to early to start getting ready for next season. 

Hope all is well with everyone, and we need to do an end of season M&G just to wrap things up...someone get to work on this!!! Hambrick you have the new shop aka party spot what's the dealio?!?!?! :salute:


----------



## dieselss

Yea. End of season m&g sounds good


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I am in Georgia for work this week but we can do that when I get back.


----------



## dieselss

That's ok ham....just tell US the code, or where the hide a key is....will play nice.....unless sullies car wash girls show up lol


----------



## metallihockey88

well if any of you guys have some time to kill, take a look at my new truck in the picture thread. been doing a lot of work on it and pretty happy with how its come out so far 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1473830&posted=1#post1473830


----------



## Spucel

dieselss;1473828 said:


> That's ok ham....just tell US the code, or where the hide a key is....will play nice.....unless sullies car wash girls show up lol


I have the code....and oh wait theres a Hambrick & Co credit card in my wallet! Time to party...lol :laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Spucel;1473845 said:


> I have the code....and oh wait theres a Hambrick & Co credit card in my wallet! Time to party...lol :laughing:


Awesome good talk.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok I am up for M&G ,shop party ,car wash girl,.......????


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1473913 said:


> Ok I am up for M&G ,shop party ,car wash girl,.......????


Scott is washing the trailer tonight at the shop, if you're into that kind of thing...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1473928 said:


> Scott is washing the trailer tonight at the shop, if you're into that kind of thing...


dennis, u can save those text pictures for someone else.......lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1473832 said:


> well if any of you guys have some time to kill, take a look at my new truck in the picture thread. been doing a lot of work on it and pretty happy with how its come out so far
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1473830&posted=1#post1473830


Sharp truck, I wish mine would grow up abit

Thanks for the deal on the shiney bumpers


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh come on pat you know push is the one with those type of Pic........lol


----------



## dieselss

2 days and nothing?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That's a good thing. That means everyone is keeping busy.


----------



## Midwest Pond

turned the drainage into a dry creek bed..... it was the only option


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I assume you lined it with pond liner? I hope so.


----------



## brianbrich1

Brought guys back from unemployment three weeks earlier this year than the last few. New housing seems to be picking up a little steam. Got a couple mile long bike paths to install and preventive maintenance jobs are on the books. Commercial jobs are rolling more than years past as are private homeoners. We are the most optomistic about this season then the past few. The arrow is finally pointing up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1474163 said:


> Brought guys back from unemployment three weeks earlier this year than the last few. New housing seems to be picking up a little steam. Got a couple mile long bike paths to install and preventive maintenance jobs are on the books. Commercial jobs are rolling more than years past as are private homeoners. We are the most optomistic about this season then the past few. The arrow is finally pointing up


I may have a comm lead for you. Call me whenever and I'll tell you the details


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1474163 said:


> Brought guys back from unemployment three weeks earlier this year than the last few. New housing seems to be picking up a little steam. Got a couple mile long bike paths to install and preventive maintenance jobs are on the books. Commercial jobs are rolling more than years past as are private homeoners. We are the most optomistic about this season then the past few. The arrow is finally pointing up


I've been pouring concrete for 4 weeks already. I hope it just keeps up like this ALL year!


----------



## dieselss

Can anyone help me get in touch with George? Got a question bout some leds. Thanks Yall


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The ONLY reason I'm giving out George's # is because I him asked and he said too. I HATE giving out somebodies # without permission. (Hint hint) With that said, it is 630. 361. 4390.


----------



## dieselss

Thx Ron. I was just expecting a pm or something. But Thx


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nobody calls me ever.......






708 588 2300 ask for Elmer


----------



## Midwest Pond

SullivanSeptic;1474133 said:


> I assume you lined it with pond liner? I hope so.


pond liner would have had water build up underneath the boulders with all the ground water, I just used landscape fabric to allow the water to pass through.

The last thing I wanted was water to build up beneath the asphalt.

Its all good, 19000 pounds later.....


----------



## dieselss

Lol. I'm sure George would like to talk to MJD....but he can't get on the site even.....hummmmm controlling the internet now are we??


----------



## dieselss

Ron,,,your deleting as fast as mine are.


----------



## Mike_PS

George has my email and can contact me if he wants so enough with the comments 

thanks


----------



## dieselss

Ok enough,,,,but just for the record,,,,ain't fair!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Michael J. Donovan;1474273 said:


> George has my email and can contact me if he wants so enough with the comments
> 
> thanks


Hopefully things can get worked out. Big G is a good guy and helps a lot of us out


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just out of curiosity, when someone gets "banned" do they get notified some how as to what they did wrong?


----------



## dieselss

Not sure sulli....I know Eric did


----------



## GMC99

I wonder what RJS's reason said?? LoL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GMC99;1474355 said:


> I wonder what RJS's reason said?? LoL


 Am I stupid or is it just ME???? LOL


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh gees. Don't start with him


----------



## GMC99

Think I saw his truck with the 5 yard spreader in it for sale on Craigslist..
Ad said $60000 invested, will sell for a life and a clue


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Since its quiet in here. A little project we had to take care of last week. Changing them is simple, the price tag is the big issue. I am starting to hate my track machine!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh Now now,Just havin a little fun

OK Now I got a headache


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh yeah Pat Nice Porch 

Russ help ya?? Did ya pick up those land mines or Just Push Em under he Deck ??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Sully How much more are they vs's Solid Tires


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Can't run tires on mine. It has to have tracks. But cost of tracks depends on quality. I had to also replace a sprocket, idler and a few rollers. Not cheap!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1474365 said:


> Can't run tires on mine. It has to have tracks. But cost of tracks depends on quality. I had to also replace a sprocket, idler and a few rollers. Not cheap!


OUCH!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ouch wasn't the word I used when I found out. But it was another four letter word. I have 1600 hours on that machine and that was my third set of tracks. Yeah, im pissed off!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well quit driven it like a Plow truck.....lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Holy smokes Upper Minnasota got 2-5 inch of snow today and the east coast has a winter storm warning for 4-8 tomorrow.......yikes welcome to SUMMER?????? Huh


----------



## brianbrich1

Must of been one of those weeks Sully. We had our international 6 wheeler at chicago international all week for a complete engine rebuild. Only 86,000 miles on it and warranty ran out 10 days prior. Ouch!!! apparently they new they were have ring issues and now we have the ”better” ones. Still working with international to recoupe some of the cost as we have purchased 4 trucks through them and they know we are in the market for another new one.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah gonna be one of those months actually. I swear I just bought tires for tanker but the rears are almost bald. Gotta buy 8 new ones before end of month. Also need 6 tires for new service truck. My skid trailer has a tire with bad belt. And all equipment and trucks are due for all fluids to be changed. Gonna be one if those months!


----------



## brianbrich1

Ouch.. Must be safety lane time coming for the truck? Could be the month it did have a friday the thirteenth in it if you believe in that kinda thing... Hard to strip my parking lot in the wind today..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sounds to me like you boys had $$$$$$$$$ payup type of moth better now than later if it ever snows here ???? Either way it still SUCKS.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1474368 said:


> Ouch wasn't the word I used when I found out. But it was another four letter word. I have 1600 hours on that machine and that was my third set of tracks. Yeah, im pissed off!


I could have let you use my DeWalt set, if you needed a good impact.



DIRISHMAN;1474377 said:


> Holy smokes Upper Minnasota got 2-5 inch of snow today and the east coast has a winter storm warning for 4-8 tomorrow.......yikes welcome to SUMMER?????? Huh


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1474362 said:


> Oh yeah Pat Nice Porch
> 
> Russ help ya?? Did ya pick up those land mines or Just Push Em under he Deck ??


I forgot the before pic.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice Thanks for the reminder of the SNOW that never came this past season


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pay you need that work done.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Jeeze what did I miss?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

[/size]


hambrick & co.;1474632 said:


> jeeze what did i miss?


lots of snow


----------



## GMC99

Snow Day - #1 Source for winter weather information
Looks like another big storm this weekend through early next week with yes some snow possible from the northern plains through the Great Lakes - but you can never be so sure about snow panning out this late in the season. Stay tuned!





Really?


----------



## dieselss

Don't say that ......not in the mood to plow!! Let's go hawks!!!


----------



## buildinon

I'm not in the mood to plow either, I only have 1 truck left with a plow on it. All the other equipment has been put away or is in the shop getting gone through and looked over. 

George got banned, what happened there? Is it because of the install work or not being a sponsor?


----------



## dieselss

Probally both but not 100% sure to say


----------



## the new boss 92

buildinon;1474765 said:


> George got banned, what happened there? Is it because of the install work or not being a sponsor?


thats what i was thinking aswell, what the hell.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

who put their plows away already.....hehehe


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1474861 said:


> who put their plows away already.....hehehe


Is it going to snow?????????? :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

who knows, I haven't care to investiate....I don't even have a plow


----------



## swtiih

is winter about to start?


----------



## road2damascus

Plows are in storage


----------



## GMC99

Wish I wasn't a short bus all star, and knew how to read those maps!


----------



## road2damascus




----------



## buildinon

You know George showed how much of a stand up guy he is when I had my accident, he sent me a email on my personal email with his contact info letting me know he is a carpenter by trade (knowing I am a contractor) and that if I needed him to pick up the slack while I was down to get ahold of him or have my wife and he would. That says alot about a person, thats all I'm saying. 

I put all equipment away but 1 plow, it is still actually on the truck to lazy to take it off or cautios not sure which one it is.


----------



## dieselss

Well I finally took off the last v-box,,and dropped the plow for storage. That map sure had some pretty colors in it pat,,,,to bad it aint for use.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I like snow. Wish it was snowing right now. That would be sweet.


----------



## dieselss

I do to ham,,,,but I like motorcycle riding,,,,tis the season for riding, not plowing


----------



## buildinon

You can ride you motorcycle in the snow...put a snow board on the front in place of the tire and some drywall screws in the rear tire for tractionThumbs Up I think that should be "hillbilly" enough for ya' :salute::laughing:


----------



## dieselss

I would,,,but not on the Harley...Lmao!! Hillbilly,,just invented a new form on winter transport.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Better yet Jeff you could just hook up the dogs to the hog and yell mush ........


----------



## dieselss

Sure. The big guy would be ok. But the little might have some issues lol. Hes a little guy, might not clear the snow drifts


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Tell the wife to get a bigger dog. O wait the little one is yours.


----------



## dieselss

Hey now,,,,fits nice in the saddle bags lol.


----------



## buildinon

WoW 2 days and no posts? Mighty quiet in here...I think something strage is going on...


----------



## dieselss

Yep,,I think it might be called summer?? You know the time we wait till it gets cold again


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey guys I still here just not alot to talk about.Hope everyone is doin good.heck after how cold its been think it was September and not may....Wtf


----------



## GMC99

Just finished up building a website for my company, what do you guys think? Www.tricountyexteriors.biz


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks real good. Now redo my website. It needs an overhaul!


----------



## Midwest Pond

GMC99;1475404 said:


> Just finished up building a website for my company, what do you guys think? Www.tricountyexteriors.biz


nice before and after pics on main page, very easy for people to see pics right away


----------



## swtiih

GMC99;1475404 said:


> Just finished up building a website for my company, what do you guys think? Www.tricountyexteriors.biz


looks very professional


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Looks awsome Ross,easy to read and understand and kinda right to the point


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1475404 said:


> Just finished up building a website for my company, what do you guys think? Www.tricountyexteriors.biz


Didnt see a link to PS


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1475406 said:


> Looks real good. Now redo my website. It needs an overhaul!


Hey Sully SWEET A$$ LOGO Looks Awsome Thumbs Up

GO IRISH


----------



## GMC99

Thanks guys! Still have to get the plowing page up! Spent big money on advertising for May, lets hope it pays off! Has anybody ever advertised in the Save On Magazine before?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1475486 said:


> Hey Sully SWEET A$$ LOGO Looks Awsome Thumbs Up
> 
> GO IRISH


I figured you would like it. That's my new "Sullivan Irish Seal". I bought a new service van and I am getting a full body wrap on it. My guy is designing the wrap with that logo all over it in a faded out ghost background. Ut as far as the logo, I love it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sully when ya get the van done I may have to stop by so we can do a toast with a couple of pints and bottle of powers

OK OK GUYS SHOP PARTY AT SULLY,S......LOL....


----------



## dieselss

Holly sideways rain Batman!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Where at Jeff. Nothing in lansing.


----------



## dieselss

Oak lawn....on 95th and cicero


----------



## dieselss

Lightning everywhere,,,and close, flooded streets


----------



## dieselss

103rd and cicero flooded. Cops blocking street. Man lotta rain !!!


----------



## GMC99

Trying to sell this truck for a relative, pass the word on if you know of anyone that may be interested please!!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1475722#post1475722


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy heavy rain coming Batman!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1475746 said:


> Holy heavy rain coming Batman!


Good we need the work


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1475750 said:


> Good we need the work


Yeah Iknow you need work because the manager at Dunkin Doughnuts is tired of you sittn in the booth for 8 hours :}


----------



## snowish10

Anyone selling a used 8ft western ultra mount pro plus plow?????? 
Please contact me if you are or if you know of someone who is. Looking to spend less than 2k


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Call George he has some.


----------



## buildinon

Filling the freezer up...just came back from a few days in Door County Wisconsin, pulling in some small mouth's / walleyes / and northern pike even got a few perch and a 16lb brown trout to put on the smoker as a bonus. Hope everyone else is having fun. Heading back to Wisconsin Memorial Day weekend to Lake Pepin to rock out on walleye / northern / sauger / perch / crappie and fill the freezer some more. Since the perch have been so hit or miss here this season gotta go else where, and the walleyes are small here


----------



## dieselss

im just hearing you are having a fish fry, and need people to come over b/c your freezer is getting to full.


----------



## buildinon

152 more posts and we crack the 10k mark...well if we wouldn't of had so many deleted we would of beat that mark by now  So come on guys lets make it to 10k before we make the new thread and try and break that record this coming season


----------



## 1olddogtwo

its only a 151 posts


----------



## 1olddogtwo

im sorry, 150 more

where did all this rain come from


----------



## dieselss

well wouldnt it be from the same place that the white stuff would be coming from??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1476150 said:


> im sorry, 150 more
> 
> where did all this rain come from


The sky. DUH!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Keep it going

Where do babies come from ?


----------



## dieselss

the storke,,,least thats where on bugs bunny cartoons......


----------



## brianbrich1

Todays is my 15 wedding anniversary


----------



## DIRISHMAN

CONGRAT'S BRIAN........... Holy Smoke's ,When you got married Were you before Mosses Parted the Red Sea or after the LAst Supper ????/ :laughing:

FISH FRY .......M&G At DEREKS / 

HAPPY SUMMER GUYS


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Jeff are you taken orders for headache racks with L.E.D's and reverse LIGHTS mounted that you welding????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1476157 said:


> Todays is my 15 wedding anniversary


Happy 15th, buddy. Congrats!

My wife is 12 weeks pregant. Sully have you been over here when I was at work?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Congrats RON so I guesss your name fits.......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well I don't know about her but i know I was pleased!


----------



## brianbrich1

Congrats with the wife ron...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Congrats to both of you guys. My little is is 5 months tomorrow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks all! That's it, I'm done. 2 and done!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So does that mean your gonna change your name here ?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nope. I'll just be shooting blanks!


----------



## brianbrich1

I think bw3 is in order the night of the ufc fight this month


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1476192 said:


> So does that mean your gonna change your name here ?


"snippin to please"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1476161 said:


> Happy 15th, buddy. Congrats!
> 
> My wife is 12 weeks pregant. Sully have you been over here when I was at work?


12 WEEKS, let me see here the calandar.......Yea, thats what I thought......we wore plowing snowing that night exactly and I was talking to you in the parking lot at the FH



GMC99;1476209 said:


> "snippin to please"


HAHA....it has a nice ring to it.



brianbrich1;1476208 said:


> I think bw3 is in order the night of the ufc fight this month


lets pick date and time


----------



## 1olddogtwo

130 to go !!!


----------



## brianbrich1

Saturday the 26 I believe is the fight..


----------



## dieselss

Gunna be busy as all get out. Least it always is dwn here at hoots. Just fyi


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snippin to please. Nice. I like it!

I remeber that that too Pat. Sully must have been over here!

Sorry, the 26th is not gonna work for me. We are so booked this summer, it will be hard to find a date. A Friday might be gooder for me.


----------



## dieselss

I like a Friday night better but Ron u right. Tuff to find a good day in the summer


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It worked for tonight. Lol. Someone had to cut cheese.


----------



## buildinon

PUSHED 2 PLEASE...lol...

The wekeend of the 26th is Memorial Day weekend, won't be able to make either. Taking the wife and the boat and heading north to Lake Pepin Wisconsin to do some more fishing. Did go out to Busse Woods this eveing with the wife and pull in some walleye from there. Heading to Skokie Lagoons tomorrow morning and then out on Lake Michigan in the late afternoon for some perch. Yes I fish almost everyday


----------



## dieselss

Must be nice to just "fish" everyday. And yes someone has to cit the chz russ


----------



## Midwest Pond

good morning guys....


enjoy the weather today


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

what is up guys???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BWs in June sometime????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hell if we all wait long enough We can all go this fall fir a m&g at the new D&B and check the blue carpet...............Russ........


----------



## dieselss

Bws bloom in June? I thought it was April?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

DIRISHMAN;1476299 said:


> Hell if we all wait long enough We can all go this fall fir a m&g at the new D&B and check the blue carpet...............Russ........


im home in july lets spill beer on blue carpet


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Jeez. Haven't checked in for a while. You guys must be bored! Lol. Hey Ron, what time do you get home? I promise I'm not asking for any particular reason.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1476382 said:


> Jeez. Haven't checked in for a while. You guys must be bored! Lol. Hey Ron, what time do you get home? I promise I'm not asking for any particular reason.


Like you already don't know. Hey, that's what friends are for!


----------



## buildinon

A bad day fishing is always better than a good day of work  only 114 to go til we hit 10,000 posts


----------



## the new boss 92

^ lol any one start a new thread yet for next year?


----------



## dieselss

What,,, the outta work snowplows union thread?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Local 169......


----------



## buildinon

I may be out of snow, but not of work  I just don't like to go to work. I have been doing alot on my house, and have a few other jobs scheduled now one in Ingleside (building a bathroom in a basement and finishing a basement there) and doing 2 decks. So that will be cutting into my fishing time  But I have to work all this weekend until Monday / Tuesday so no fishing for me...going into lock down with my other gig for what is going on here in town. So ya'll have fun and steer clear of down town.


----------



## Midwest Pond

84 degrees....... a good day to be waist deep in a pond building a waterfall


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Don't know about ya'll, but I'm sick of the heat already. Yuck. I miss the 30's. So comfortable.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

107 to go and it feels like its 107F


----------



## 1olddogtwo

106 in the shade


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Def not a fan of the heat. I agree with p2p 30's any day of the week over this crap.


----------



## dieselss

X2. Teaching in this heat and its not fun!! Gimmie 20s


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Heat felt good sitting in the truck all day moving trailers downtown


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Got the pool opened up. So the heat isn't so bad now. Lol. But I am headed home into work today. Got to fix a broken sewer line for a customer. I'm not gonna like the heat in about 3 hours. Nothing like working replacing a sewer pipe going thru the foundation on a Sunday!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Sully you know something we all don't. You got your pusher out and all ready to go.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No he is just finally bringing it back from the site it was on!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yep. Got busy and haven't had time to put it away yet


----------



## DIRISHMAN

oh you must have one of those Speacial Contracts (Pay ya till ya move it ) ......Nice....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Sully Did ya get you Truck Wrapped with your new logo if so ya the other day off 30 and cedar. I was driving my Buds new Victory.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Buidinon/Derek

When is the annual Fish Smoke out and M&G at the House????

Ron with bring the quick set patio and Sully will bring the Port a johns as soon as he leavs p2p house..

and Oldogg is bringin the wood for the smoke, He has got painted ,treated ,stained ,rotted ,of all types. good for smokin????

Russ is bringin a a roll of Blue carpet

and I;ll bring a Case STROHS......MMMMMMMMMM.......

What ya THUNK ?????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AW HECK .......... DEREK


FORGOT Pat's got cutoffs from his PORCH Brand NEW GREEN WOOD ........


----------



## dieselss

Strohs ?? Really really really. Yuck!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1476717 said:


> Hey Sully Did ya get you Truck Wrapped with your new logo if so ya the other day off 30 and cedar. I was driving my Buds new Victory.....


No haven't done the wrap yet. My guy is doing more designs for me. I wasn't totally happy with the other ones so he is doing some more proofs. I think im gonna keep it similar to my dump, but with a bit more flash


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So I guess it will have a pint if guiness and a bottle of jjamason with flames.........


----------



## GMC99

Finally my summer has started..... Work Sucks! LOL!


----------



## buildinon

I ushually wait until the end of summer to do a fish fry, as that way I can see how much I have stockpiled for the winter  gotta have enough for my "winter fix" leaving this week for Lake Pepin, Wisconsin to do some serious fishing up there...families been going there since the 1950's...


----------



## buildinon

I need the "fishing" break anyways...lol...I just got off work, been going straight since Friday @ 0400...we went into lock down then for my other thing I do and turns out that things didn't get as bad as they expected. It was more like "unoccupied" lmao!!! so they cut us early w/ pay for the remainder of what we were supposed to get


----------



## buildinon

So...
1) got conformation today that my last check for this winter is in the mail as of today 
2) Last night my guy that I sub most of my work through signed a multi year deal with our largest customer (which never happens they ushually go year by year for the last 20 puls years he has had the contract) and today he signed me to a multi year deal
3) Today I also signed a 3 year seasonal plow / plus per event for salt contract to one of my other clients

Now to work on what Eric (ERW) and I have been talking about and expand into another sector this year, which I have been preplanning for the last 3-4 months now and wait for snow...

So I am doing a little dance and ready to get down tonight...lol...ok I might break something if I do that but you know what I mean


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Thata good news. It's nice to have work locked down for a while. Makes planning a bit easier.


----------



## buildinon

It is because with him signing them to a long term deal, that puts 90% of my stuff to work under contract with him instead of having to wait until September of every year to find out if we have the contract for the season for sure or not. He is signing me to a deal for the same length as the one he signed  And the other one I signed is for another place I do on my own so all of my equipment is locked down for atleast the next 3 years gauranteed at this point. No running around trying to find work, everything added now is gravy on the potatoes


----------



## buildinon

Now if I could get Omaha the same way I would be a happy happy man...btw only 85 posts until 10,000


----------



## dieselss

nice job,,,nice to know that your equip. already has a home before the cold even has come into the area !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buildinon

The 3 year deal on my own is seasonal w/ a blizzard cap and yearly max as well in there...it is also set up with a per event salt charge and reapply salt charge as it is a commercial acct and they need it maintained heavily. I am not compalining one bit. With the little bit of snow we had this year, for every event we had I got 1-3 salting out of the lot including from melting and refreezing...so it will really pan out...looking at adding another SnowWing to that lot maybe a bigger one for a small loader instead of a bobcat and getting a sidewalk machine instead of just using blowers. I already have a couple of ATV's with plow's that do work really well, but thinking of getting a sidewalk machine that I can use at multiple sites with a rear drop spreader for this season. Any of you had any experience with using one?


----------



## buildinon

BTW...ya'll have a good Memorial Day and weekend heading to Lake Pepin, Wis in about 2 hours...

Remeber those who we lost along the way and fought for us to be able to celebrate days like this...Thank a Vet if ya get a chance...


----------



## dieselss

Thank you,,, be safe


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heck Derek must be nice to know that your sittin in the drivers seat all ready for this comin season. 
Also as far as a certified sude walk machine look at the Ventrac awsome machine.

To all you guys in here have a great holiday and be safe ...


----------



## brianbrich1

Well it sure is hard to Plow from the passenger seat I hope he knows where to sit. Lol... Happy memorial weekend and be safe.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Somebody got a new 2012 F350 Super Duty, guess who?


























Hint. It wasn't me ( waiting on the 2013's)


----------



## dieselss

Thanks to all,,,, be safe need to see and hear from all ya all this winter


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's not me. 350 is to small


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know who! She is a sweet looking rig too!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Who is it. We need pics.


----------



## brianbrich1

Well we know its not the guy with all the chevy's.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1477041 said:


> Who is it. We need pics.


Here she is


----------



## brianbrich1

Ok.. My guess is its ron since pat was the one who posted the pic.. Nice ride... For a ford


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Haha.... Yes, Pat does post pics for me. Not this time. She sure is purrty tho!


----------



## brianbrich1

Hmmmm.... Then its gotta be a a guy whos job literally ”stinks”....... Ryan


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

That would be my new truck. Thanks Pat for your help Saturday. 

Got the plow mounts off, salter mounts and wiring, and lights off the old truck. Monroe is installing the new plow wiring and mounts this week. Switch my tool box and back rack over and wired up 6 LEDs so far (back half). Need to figure out what to do on the front half. 

Truck is a 2012 PSD F350 4x4 4 door lariat package. Pretty much Old Dogs trucks twin. 

I'll post some pictures tomorrow when I get into work.


----------



## brianbrich1

Nice truck Mike.. Everyone stay busy...


----------



## buildinon

Nice truck!!!

I need to start looking myself...told the wife I need to start looking for a new truck and she said when the snow falls first 

But back from fishing...200 crappie 40 walleye 48 sauger 32 northern pike 140 perch all in the freezer...and lots of sun all and all a good weekend.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

nice lookin rig mike........ Must hold alot of doughnuts


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So Derek when is the fish smoke out / M&G at the house???/


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1477102 said:


> Hmmmm.... Then its gotta be a a guy whos job literally "stinks"....... Ryan


Hell, I can't afford to Pay attention right now. Much less a new truck


----------



## buildinon

Sounds like you need to have more people drop some cherry bombs in some toilets then


----------



## dieselss

Lol...quarter sticks maybe? Nice truck Mike!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Looks like snow next week????? Then back to the 80's.........????


----------



## dieselss

Almost busting out the bibs again,,,,where's them 80s again?


----------



## buildinon

Might need to put a salter or two on if it stays this cold...and get ready for ice fishing hahahahahaha


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

That would be awesome if it snowed. Except for the fact I don't have my plow mounts on or salter wired in the new truck yet.


----------



## dieselss

Awwweeee. That's just to bad. Serves ya right for buying a newer tk


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Watz matter jeffy you jealous.....


----------



## dieselss

Well not really,,,let's see.....no emissions test....no emission equipment....no def.... Nah, I'm good. Would be nice to have a 12, but ill just get a 13 police bike instead,,,ill have more fun with that


----------



## buildinon

I think he needs to upgrade his plow as well to a new wide-out so we can just call him 'lil Pat...lol...just bustin' chops


----------



## dieselss

Lol.....I like that


----------



## DIRISHMAN

No ....problem is he,ll never keep up with Pat to be ....lil pat


----------



## dieselss

Prob true,,, never be able to break as much stuff


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's a bit nipplely out,anyone check ground temps. 

What's this I read...... Me break something?? Ever??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1477278 said:


> Well not really,,,let's see.....no emissions test....no emission equipment....no def.... Nah, I'm good. Would be nice to have a 12, but ill just get a 13 police bike instead,,,ill have more fun with that


A huffy ???


----------



## dieselss

A schwinn thank you very much. Huff to u pat


----------



## buildinon

Make sure it has Ape Hangers and a Banana Seat:laughing:I think I will go get myself a new GI Joe big wheel:laughing:then we can meet up and have a


----------



## dieselss

Lmao......I don't like to ride with you big wheel guys,,,,I can out run your plastic tires all day.


----------



## buildinon

Why you gotta make fun of my big wheel?

On a better note getting ready to head back out fishing, and evn though the wife says no to a new truck right now, went looking at new handguns for her yesterday and she finally agreed that we can get a new boat...looks like I'm getting my new fishing / family boat...2012 Alumacraft 175 Dominator w/ 150 mercury or a Lund around the same specs...going to look at the Lund later today...told her that we will need the new truck though to match the package and make the boat look good, she looked at me and said don't press my luck and when it snows then I can get my truck


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Washed, polished and waxed the truck today. Man did it need it. And the wife even cleaned the inside. I can't believe she even went in it. I've been getting in it for 2 months, covered in mud and crap. But truck looks good again. At least for a day or two until I mess it up.


----------



## snowish10

Is anyone selling a fisher snow plow mount for a 2010 f250?


----------



## dieselss

The work truck Sulli?? I don't think I would get in that


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yep. My work pickup. I always forget how it looks when its clean. The paint still shines nice


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I do the same thing. Forget what the truck looks like when it's clean.


----------



## brianbrich1

Installed a drive in your subdivision ron/ryan... one more under roof and one box poured. Three more after that sold... Total new houses sold to be built by that contractor is over 60.. Things r picking up...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I saw you boys out there. Around 10am. Red dump with green box up in the air


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I still can't believe that I have not seen you on these jobs Brian. I saw Sully driving down Laraway today. As far as things picking up. Yes they are. New Lenox alone is keeping us pretty busy. We haven't hired in about 3 or 4 years. This year I think we hired 8 guys!


----------



## brianbrich1

Yes sir that was us.. I see all these willy bro trucks on site but not you... Carta had a box pour in sanctuary point and they were all lined up... Any way we wrap up the install of bike path in sanctuary point today and iam waiting for land development to give me the okay to backfill and grade it... Stayin busy...


----------



## snowish10

I'm looking at alot of peoples post and they have pictures of their truck / writing what they have. How do I put that on my comment I write?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

In your user profile you can change your signature. Go in there and add it. It just use a sharpie and write it right on the screen. Either way will work!


----------



## snowish10

Thanks SullivanSeptic


----------



## buildinon

btw 31 posts til we hit 10000 and we can finally atart the new thread or we just keep going with this one...lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1477585 said:


> Thanks SullivanSeptic


No problem. So did you just go with the sharpie marker? Its a lot easier to do it that way! Lol.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1477645 said:


> No problem. So did you just go with the sharpie marker? Its a lot easier to do it that way! Lol.


Your right, sharpie works great but I have a new truck and am having a hell of a time changing my picture and truck info. Can't seem to delete the old stuff. Suggestions? Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sure. Use whiteout.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1477647 said:


> Sure. Use whiteout.


Of course, why didn't I think of that


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Seems legit. I feel duct tape should somehow be incorporated as well tho.


----------



## metallihockey88

Hambrick & Co.;1477658 said:


> Seems legit. I feel duct tape should somehow be incorporated as well tho.


Ahhh maybe that was it. Put the duct tape over it and pull it off, the adhesive will obviously pull off the sharpie ink


----------



## dieselss

Or,,,just paint over the old one?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SPEAKING Of duck rape anyone seen or heard from Captian Duct tape..

Hey Sully Did ya ever get you truck wrapped wih th new logo?

Brain Hopeall s going well for A$$ phalt..WNGS???????

Ron Hopeyour doingwell with the crete

olddogg/pat Hope your stll workin cleanin up the back yard with dog doo ....

RUSS GET Back to work You dont have time to be on herer playin around :laughing:

everyone have a great summer............................


----------



## buildinon

I haven't seen Russ comment in awhile...he is MIA

Capt Duct Tape:laughing: He has been busy working, haven't talked to him in a couple of weeks, but he did open his own shop finally. Things were turning around for him. He did help me install new doors and crown moulding at my house as well.

Time to get some sleep, as the perch will be biting agian at 0400 on the big lakewe were killing the jumbos today up to 2lb'ers!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Boy oh boy must be nice just to have worry if the fish are bittin.....:-\


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like a trip to the east coast is coming


----------



## DIRISHMAN

why you gonna do that Pat are they in need of a new GORTTON'S FISHERMAN....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Bet ya look real cute in a Yellow rain coat and Yellow Boot......:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Derek Must need more Help Fishin ...........................


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1477720 said:


> why you gonna do that Pat are they in need of a new GORTTON'S FISHERMAN....


almost....a ship fire


----------



## 1olddogtwo

15 more to start a new thread


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So Pat isit dry docked or in water docked???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

You oughta take Buildinon /Derek with ya bein he like boats


----------



## DIRISHMAN

What kind of ship Cargo container ,Fishing boat Trowler, Garbage Barge, Oil Tanker, Pleasure Boat.?????? Do Tell The suspence is Killin Me


----------



## Midwest Pond

good morning all


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'll just say mornin. Its not good. I'm sick of the heat already. Worst part is, this is just the beginning. Anything above 20 degrees is just to hot. Remember, you can dress for the cold but when its hot you can go outside naked and your still hot!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I can! But my neighbors aren't happy when I do


----------



## dieselss

Awwweeee come on Ron......u got a/c in that truck. Alls I got is two fans In the garage,,,and then its 55 air on the m/c


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Eeew just imagine gettin concrete on ya bein naked
Yikes:-X


----------



## dieselss

Man Dennis,,,,,you need to switch to decaf lol. What ls the post # up to ?


----------



## ERWbuilders

.....snow.....


----------



## dieselss

Heyyyyyyy capt. Duct tape. Your alive lol.....
X2. Cold weather !!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Barely...lol....Anyone want to buy my plow..$500.00 western uni mount 7-6 custom wings


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Why ya sellin it..Movin to warmer clumate?...or not enough duct tape on it to sell it...... ;-)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1477751 said:


> I can! But my neighbors aren't happy when I do


ALL your neighbors have told me that they get a taste for shrimp when they see you outside naked. Wonder why that is? HAHAHA


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I was in the pool! I WAS IN THE POOL!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice try. You have a heater!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea right....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its ok Ryan. Were all friends here. No need to be shy!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

BTW, were over 10,000. Time for a beer. Or 28!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sweet! I got the 10,000th post! And with a smart A$$ comment too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well done guys

Special thanks to Dennis for all of his contributions


----------



## DIRISHMAN

See what cold water does.......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ron I hear a bottle of kettle callin us......mmmmmm.


Chilled on the rocks up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1 bottle. I don't share my Kettle and IF I did we would need more than 1 bottle!


----------



## kevlars

Shrinkage!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok 2 bottles and 1/2 case of lemonade


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Deal. The only thing is that we don't need a 1/2 case of lemonade. Kettle is to good to mix that much. All vodka with a splash of lemonade!


----------



## buildinon

Perch really like shrimp, so he would kill them on the lake 

And man it seems like there is snow on the ground with all the chatter in here the last few days...lol...

I do more than just fish, I just fish in the morning and fish in the eveing. I do work in between...recently. I built a deck and have another deck job coming up as well as a basement buildout that is still in the planning stages. I am also finishing up some stuff oon my on house and already working on stuff for this winter, trying to expand some and looking at securing more equipment. So there is more than fishing...but there should be more fishing!!!


----------



## dieselss

FORGET. This heat


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Added on to patio with pavers this morning. Heat was bad by 9am. But got it done. And it looks sweet


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So where did the stripper pole go on the new patio so we can have the ladies come by for the next shop party in the patio...rons bringin the dice and vodka.derek is bringing fish &chips


----------



## buildinon

If ya'll get a chance swing into the city tomorrow to the intersection on Irving Park and Lincoln Ave...RIBFEST is going on thereThumbs Up I was there today and man it was the bomb...I tried ice cream that was made with bacon,ceyanne peppers and maple...gotta get me some more of that!!! And chocolate covered bacon Oh and the ribs were out of this world:salute:


----------



## brianbrich1

Someone is a year older today... I wonder who.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You? Pat? Dennis? Ron? I gotta be close, right?


----------



## brianbrich1

Spending myy birthday evening watching my girls softball games and them winning...... Pricelesss


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well I know its not me.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Happy birthday buddy


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Happy Birthday Brian!


----------



## brianbrich1

Thanks gents... Stay busy


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Are any of you guys running D plates on your trucks? I haven't had them before and my new truck is getting them. I know you need some safety items to pass the inspection but I have no clue what those items are. Also does anyone know at what point DOT number is required? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Mike


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1478012 said:


> Are any of you guys running D plates on your trucks? I haven't had them before and my new truck is getting them. I know you need some safety items to pass the inspection but I have no clue what those items are. Also does anyone know at what point DOT number is required? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Mike


I'm sending you a PM


----------



## DIRISHMAN

What size truck you running D plates on ? Didnt think a 350 required them?????


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just run a p plate then your fine. Ryan send that same pm please.


----------



## Mark13

Hambrick & Co.;1478012 said:


> Are any of you guys running D plates on your trucks? I haven't had them before and my new truck is getting them. I know you need some safety items to pass the inspection but I have no clue what those items are. Also does anyone know at what point DOT number is required? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Mike





DIRISHMAN;1478024 said:


> What size truck you running D plates on ? Didnt think a 350 required them?????


Anything with a GVWR over 8,000lbs should have D plates. So F250/2500 and up pretty much. 
Anything over 12,000lbs should have F plates (450/4500's,etc) and it keeps going from there.

I have D plates on my 2500HD, never had to have many safety items in my truck. I just go and get it inspected twice a year and nothing more. Same thing with trailers over 7,000lbs, you have to have the correct plates and an inspection on them. Also if your pulling a trailer that carries an inspection sticker the truck pulling it is supposed to be inspected also.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark hit it on the head. A F250 and up and Chevy 2500HD by law NEED D plates. Most trucks that size don't run D plates but they can get busted at anytime.


----------



## dieselss

You f.l.I.p.s. move to Indiana,,,don't have all them fancy plates.....spit....crotch grab


----------



## snowish10

Just got airhorns for my truck, where is a good place to mount them and still be able to hear them as loud? 4 air horns, 149 decibel.


----------



## buildinon

Brian Happy Belated Birthday...

I am sick of al of these petty Illinois laws. Thinking of registering all of my stuff in Tenn through my families farm and re-incorparating down there. Alot less hassle, and alot cheaper on plates, insurance and everything else. And none of the hassles that you have to deal with in Illinois. 

Heres a good example...My mom moved down there last May after she retired (back to the family farm) and she went and bought new plates for her Harley. They were $25 which she thought was a bargin...turns out it really was a bargin because she realized 2 days ago it was $25 for 2 years!!! The new enclosed trailer we got her back in March when I was down there only cost $60 for the transfer fees and $25 a year for plates a well...if we would of registerd it to the farm it would not of needed plates. But she wanted it in her personal name and not the farm name.


----------



## ajcoop20

hey guys, im selling my MVP ultramount 8'6 its in the classifieds, if anyone is looking to pick one up.. Im buying a single axle dump so i dont need this plow for my truck. I have light harness for dodge, and ford. plows in great shape.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Coop pm me on what your lookin for;-)


----------



## dieselss

Nice hot day on that blacktop teaching today. Scheesh


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What the hell is this stuff falling from the sky. It's very wet though.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I am not sure Russ think its coors light water or gods melting snow cone........hmmmmmm not sure


----------



## buildinon

Happy Father's Day to all you Dad's on hereThumbs Up enjoy your day


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks hot in Chicago, it's nice here in Maine.... Happy farther's day all


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Happy papas day.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Happy Fathers Day to all .cheers and a cold Beer .


----------



## brianbrich1

Happy fathers day.. A little warm out with The upcoming week bringing more.. Stay hydrated


----------



## dieselss

Missing the 20s today. This heat is for da birds


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1478376 said:


> Missing the 20s today. This heat is for da birds


Cut your hair hippie......ahahahaha sorry jeff couldnt resist....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

This summer looks similar to winter
Summer- hot and no real moiature for rain ..dry no moisture or very little for a tease..

Winter - cold dry and very little moisture end result very little no snow....wtf 

This better not repeat thus winter.


----------



## buildinon

I hope not, as I am already banking on a much better winter. Looking at risking alot on some new equipment, just starting to price it out. But if we have another winter like this past one I will be sleeping on the deck as the wife will for be locking me outside to say the least.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dont worry Derek Olddogg and Sully have a new decks to sleep on........ ;-)


----------



## dieselss

Another boiler out there today guys,,,be safe and don't forget to hydrate.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Were done by noon. Started trimming bushes at 6 and not one person said a thing its so nice.


----------



## dieselss

Nice. Guess they won't or can't say anything when there gaged......lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Jesse justs beats them


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. Nice !!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well were done for the day. Not much to do when it 85 at 11am. Grass is so damn brown and dry, we need more rain god. Got more bushes done then what I thought. That and my dads beat this heat sucks.


----------



## dieselss

True. And tempers flail when its this bad. Even found myself biting my tongue a few times already


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It wasnt too bad yesterday with all the wind. But today, forget it. Bring back the 20 degree temps.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Look out tomorrow its going to be worse.


----------



## dieselss

Thx for the great news russ,,,,,,u get my txt BTW?


----------



## brianbrich1

Come stand in some hot asphalt at 325° and then you can say its hot....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No thanx. I'll take my rotten septic over that asphalt


----------



## dieselss

Gunna be doing that all week Brian,,,,I feel ya


----------



## brianbrich1

All week... did stop at 3 today but been doing estimates The rest of time.... In The ac


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wings anyone ??? Or wait til Dave & Busters opens in October or September ????


----------



## brianbrich1

I can always do wings.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I can do a meet next week. Im on my own all next week.


----------



## brianbrich1

Tuesday or thur work for me


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK next week tues or thurs ??? Sounds good to me.... Brian if ya want text me what day ya wanna go . Sully are you sure or are you goin tohave to go out some where else like last time


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im good. Wife and kids taking a vacation away from me. Lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm in let me know what day.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1478573 said:


> Im good. Wife and kids taking a vacation away from me. Lol


WOW must be nice....you'll be aughta able to walk around the house and now scratch what ever it is with out being Yelled at:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1478575 said:


> I'm in let me know what day.


Russ looks like tuesday or thurday next week


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nah, just means i'll be at the office late. Or working on some truck pm's


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So how has work been for ya besides HOT.Busy hopefully. You been over to PUSH"S house for apple pie and Kettle one lately????


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Been busy. Not crazy busy, but enough to keep us going good.


----------



## brianbrich1

Thursday 5:30 or 6


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's going to be hot today.


----------



## dieselss

X2 on hot. Would like the rain to hit earlier but I can't complain.......thursday on m&g? Where? Sullie there getting away from the smell. Lol......sorry had to


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I am down for some beer. Let me know where and when.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im available next tues or Thursday. So the 26th or the 28th. Either one.


----------



## brianbrich1

Thur The 28th estimated time 530. Tinley bw3.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oh I see how it is.....I go out of town and y'all hook up for bw's and beer

Y'all need to work on this crazy project for a week......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok guys its official next thursday at the tinley park 5:30 6:00 Buffalo Wild Wings 183rd Harlem Ave


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh come on we'll wait for ya pat when you comin back ??????


----------



## Bird21

Anyone doing concrete in Algonquin of Randall next week?? I have 2 sidewalk squares to pour and don't want to order the minimum. Looking for a balance off a truck, anyone???


----------



## buildinon

Bird talk to Pushin2please he does concrete he might have a hook up...

As far as Bw's I will try and make it down, we are leaving town for Omaha the morning of the 29th so the 28th might be a lil' tight for me...Tuesday would of been alot better or Wednsday's are always the best. But if I can I will be there for sure. If not you "boys" have fun...lol...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Aaaaah! Finally a saturday without work and spending it in the pool with kids. Glad the wife takes care of pool. So whos in for thursday?


----------



## brianbrich1

Iam in for thursday


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I figured you were. You drunk! Lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm in. He's not a drunk we just don't drink enough.


----------



## Spucel

Havent been around in a month or so on here. The wife had our baby on 5/31. Nathaniel Brian was born at 458 in the am weighing 8lbs. Mom and the kid are doing good...Ive been enjoying my time off...I took 5 weeks off from work.


----------



## road2damascus

Spucel;1478899 said:


> Havent been around in a month or so on here. The wife had our baby on 5/31. Nathaniel Brian was born at 458 in the am weighing 8lbs. Mom and the kid are doing good...Ive been enjoying my time off...I took 5 weeks off from work.


What a beautiful gift. Congrats! Just found out yesterday I am going to have my 4th child.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey spucel 
CONGRATS ON THE LITTLE ONE HE IS ADORABLE
REMEMBER THISE DAY ALL TO WELL FIR THE GOOD


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Congrats. My little girl is 6 months now and time flew by. But he looks like he's ready to box how cute.


----------



## Spucel

road2damascus;1478900 said:


> What a beautiful gift. Congrats! Just found out yesterday I am going to have my 4th child.


Congrats!!! Thats awesome.



DIRISHMAN;1478903 said:


> Hey spucel
> CONGRATS ON THE LITTLE ONE HE IS ADORABLE
> REMEMBER THISE DAY ALL TO WELL FIR THE GOOD


Yea its been a blast so far.



R&R Yard Design;1478904 said:


> Congrats. My little girl is 6 months now and time flew by. But he looks like he's ready to box how cute.


Wow, that went by fast....I remember when you told us that you guys had her. Yea he likes to keep his hands up high.wesport


----------



## buildinon

Spucel...congrats on the baby:salute: but wrong shirt GO SOX GO!!!

Damscuss...congrats as well on the new one coming you are going to need alot of snow this year

Russ...wow 6 months already man time flies

Sorry ya'll but I can't make it down there this week, I am leaving the next morning for Omaha and fishing out there...but have a few for me


----------



## road2damascus

Spucel;1478953 said:


> Congrats!!! Thats awesome.


Thanks. I used to complain about the sleepless nights. Now that I have dealt with my children through the age of 7, I will cherish those sleepless nights this time around Thumbs Up



buildinon;1478956 said:


> Damscuss...congrats as well on the new one coming you are going to need alot of snow this year:


I just landed a big (big for me) account last week. It will increase my business by 30% :yow!: Ya that's right I am thinking snow in 90 degree heat!


----------



## buildinon

Thinking snow in 90 degree heat is what we do as some say we are a lil crazy but that is what it takes to be a snow professional and not just a snow plowerThumbs Up

Congrats on lnading the acct as well, keep it up...as every new one takes away from a hack out there and that is my goal this year. To take back some from the hacks in my area


----------



## road2damascus

buildinon;1478998 said:


> Thinking snow in 90 degree heat is what we do as some say we are a lil crazy but that is what it takes to be a snow professional and not just a snow plowerThumbs Up
> 
> Congrats on lnading the acct as well, keep it up...as every new one takes away from a hack out there and that is my goal this year. To take back some from the hacks in my area


I have got at least 50% of my new accounts, last year and now this year, due to poor service or damage to property by a previous contractor. These people are coming to me rather me to them. I wish it was always that easy payup


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Bid request are coming in early this year. I have 4 snow bids to complete already. 1 medium 3 large all commercial.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Send those extra bids that you don't want this way.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ignore him Mike. He is in Michigan. The sun and all the beer, he is drunk. Send them MY way. That's what he meant.

Lots of reading to catch up on. I haven't been on here for a long time. To busy at work (which is good). Gonna be nasty tomorrow. YUCK!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I had to wear a light jacket today. The morning chill felt good


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I bet it did. No relief in sight either. 90 degree's plus for the next 7 plus days. Go away heat. I hate you!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I am in Michigan. I am trying to post a pic of where I am at but I cant figure it out from my phone. I am tempted to stay here another day instead of leave and see you guys. But I made a commitment to everyone. Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Your crazy . Stay. There will always be more get togethers at Buffalo!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I heard P2P is buying the first and third round..... Just the word on the street.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1479195 said:


> Your crazy . Stay. There will always be more get togethers at Buffalo!


I have a meeting friday morning, then a golf outing to go to friday afternoon. So I might as well come home for a day.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh come sully we all know when you say golf outting it realy means strippers and dice at the shop...right P2p


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1st and 3rd round? How about the 2nd and 15th?

call me when you get into town Sully.

Its to early in the year for that golf outing!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1479236 said:


> 1st and 3rd round? How about the 2nd and 15th?
> 
> call me when you get into town Sully.
> 
> Its to early in the year for that golf outing!


Deal............


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

What time is this shin dig? I have to do another quote tonight at 5:00.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm ready now. Off the rest of the day. I need a beer!


----------



## dieselss

Must be nice to have them bankers hours lol....I'm off in 2 hrs anyway


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm done it hot out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1479243 said:


> What time is this shin dig? I have to do another quote tonight at 5:00.


Good question. How about 530? Which means Russ and Dennis won't be there till 6 or later. Brian, Sully and I will be on time!


----------



## brianbrich1

Ill be there 5:30 leaving naperville now.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I might be looking like getting there around 6. Im on Indiana toll road now, heading back


----------



## dieselss

Holy hail Batman!!!


----------



## Spucel

Nice comfortable day for hambrick & I to do a little measuring for a quote. I think we spent half the time talking about how much we would love to have a sweatshirt on and plowing snow. I dont mind our seasons but 102 is too much for this fat guy......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree. Its already humid out. ENUFF!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Dennis what happen to you last night........


----------



## dieselss

Irish boy didn't make it?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He and his wife were there earlier.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1479337 said:


> He and his wife were there earlier.


Likely Story.


----------



## brianbrich1

Another mild day to do some sealcoating in....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Mild it was hot and nasty.


----------



## bracs4

hey guys well i dont know if this is the right place but i just my first personal plow truck ive plowed before but never owned and i was wonderin if yall knew of anyone or any good companies that are i sould look to for work come the time as a sub or any to stay away from...


----------



## brianbrich1

Where are you located?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What kind of set up you have? Can u get hired on as a sub for the guy you plowed for before?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's getting warm here......5 months until the first flakes fly


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Getting warm? Its down right HOT here. Enuff already. All week 90 plus degrees. YUCK. I hate this. 5 months until the first flakes? Tomorrow would NOT be to soon!


----------



## dieselss

yep 90s all week,,,,,anyone wanna go in on a snow machine????


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I'm done with this hot weather. It can snow any day now.


----------



## brianbrich1

Another nice mild day........not to hot or humid...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Agreed. Nice and brisk. Who could ask for anything more? Okay, im gonna go put ny head in a cooler of ice now


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The cooler of ice melts to fast. Trust me, been there. Close to 100 tomorrow. I HATE this.


----------



## dieselss

Thanks Ron. I needed to rehear that today!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You are so welcome. I am not looking forward to tomorrow. It is going to get worser before it gets more gooder!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes it will. Gonna be a long summer. This heat is stupid. I have no A/C in the new box truck. I think im gonna have to run and grab some freon first thing in the morning and see if it holds a recharge. Getting in a hot van with vinyl seats that have been baking in the sun, after laboring on trenches is not fun.


----------



## dieselss

I know. Gunna take a temp gauge and see what the tools get up to when left in sun


----------



## dieselss

Feel ya sulli,,,,trucks are like an oven. Gimmie cold vinal anyday over hot !!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My plastic septic chambers are 2ft wide, 4ft long and black in color. They are like a melting stick of butter. They are getting so hot that we cant handle them.


----------



## dieselss

Can't wait till its to cold to touch. This heat is for the birds


----------



## brianbrich1

Looks like another mild day. Going to be paving in your neighborhood today ryan/ron


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I HOPE I get sent home early. If I do I will look for you and your guys. Maybe even bring a couple warm bottles of water!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Brian, did I see u drive by in ur pickup last night? Around 630 or so?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

He's stalking you.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Be berry berry quiet.Im huntin wabbit


----------



## brianbrich1

Not me but sure feels nice to be done for the day.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Have a safe and happy 4th. I hope everyone returns to work on Thursday with all the fingers they left with today.


----------



## brianbrich1

Have a good 4th...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Be safe all!


----------



## road2damascus

*Happy fourth.*

I got this tune stuck in my head:






You can also make fun of me.....

When I first started my own business it was 6 driveways with a shovel. Then it went to this set up on a 94 wrangler.


----------



## buildinon

:laughing: That made me almost fall out of my chair!!!

Ya'll have a safe and happy 4thussmileyflag don't blow off any of your limbs and make sure to have plenty of to stay hydrayted


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I HATE this weather. Hate it. Anything above 30 degree's is just to hot!


----------



## bracs4

sorry guys i was on vacation in the ozarks i have a w150 singe cab short box dodge meyer set up and id kinda like to see what other companies were out there im located in lemont


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Holy crap just took my kid to work in mokena off of lagrange road .left my house and car temp for outside said 101 by the time i got to hus work it read outsude temp was 107° wtf wish i had i pool and 2ft of snow .stay hydrated guys feeeewwww....


----------



## Spucel

An odd sound in my house today....the air conditioner actually shut off for the first time in 2 weeks.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. Pretty nice being able to turn it off and air out the house. Its also nice to not be burning up money too


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I'm bored when is it going to snow????


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

road2damascus;1479683 said:


> I got this tune stuck in my head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also make fun of me.....
> 
> When I first started my own business it was 6 driveways with a shovel. Then it went to this set up on a 94 wrangler.


ok that was kinda funny...


----------



## bracs4

so just like i stated earlier i was wonderong what companies there were out there looking for a sub or which to stay away from ... my previous post was in answer to a coupe of questions asked


----------



## snowish10

I am in need of a western pro plus snow plow!!! If you have a ultramount pro-plus in good condition, please let me know! Thanks


----------



## brianbrich1

2 plug western ultra on craigs list in griffith


----------



## snowish10

*Where is the autcion at?*



Lunarlandscape;1462742 said:


> GMC99;1462715 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else going to the Walsh landscaping auction the 14th?[/QUote
> 
> We are going on the 13th and the 14th.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that auction at for walsh?
Click to expand...


----------



## dieselss

That was last year u thought


----------



## snowish10

It was, I was just wonderin where it was at. Does anyone else have snow plow auctions around the chicagoland area?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

bracs4;1480174 said:


> so just like i stated earlier i was wonderong what companies there were out there looking for a sub or which to stay away from ... my previous post was in answer to a coupe of questions asked


Thats really going to change person to person. Someone may not have good luck at one place but others may.

It depends on your work ethic, availability, experience, and equipment.

Check the employment section as companies seeking subs often post in there. Should pick up between sept and oct.

Mike


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

snowish10;1480279 said:


> It was, I was just wonderin where it was at. Does anyone else have snow plow auctions around the chicagoland area?


It was at their yard in Bollingbrook. Not a whole lot of snow equipment tho. More landscape/lawn care stuff. Most if not all of it was beat to crap.

Google Myron Bowlin Auctioneers. They did the Walsh auction and list upcoming auctions on their website.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

dieselss;1480272 said:


> That was last year u thought


It was 3-14-12


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Spucel;1479997 said:


> An odd sound in my house today....the air conditioner actually shut off for the first time in 2 weeks.


That lasted all of 2 days.


----------



## bracs4

Hambrick & Co.;1480281 said:


> Thats really going to change person to person. Someone may not have good luck at one place but others may.
> 
> It depends on your work ethic, availability, experience, and equipment.
> 
> Check the employment section as companies seeking subs often post in there. Should pick up between sept and oct.
> 
> Mike


alright thankyou for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

bracs4;1480349 said:


> alright thankyou for pointing me in the right direction


No prob. What type of equipment are you running? How long have you been doing this? Do have insurance? All things that will come up.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Forgot one mike 
Do you drink alot and can you Buy the the first 3 rounds if we all go out after plowin.... ;-)


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1480374 said:


> Forgot one mike
> Do you drink alot and can you Buy the the first 3 rounds if we all go out after plowin.... ;-)


True true. Beer is good.


----------



## dieselss

More beer is more gooder


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nope its real Goooder


----------



## dieselss

Oh ok. Forgot the proper grammer. Sorry....hate sounding like a hillbilly


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

dieselss;1480392 said:


> Oh ok. Forgot the proper grammer. Sorry....hate sounding like a hillbilly


you done did dont wanna do that i reccon.


----------



## dieselss

I recon....(grab crotch and spits)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey billy bob you wanton to takes a shower this week bein it da ferst if da month so as yew wont have ro scratch you self so much ......hmmmmm


----------



## dieselss

I thinks I will,,,,da river is kinda warm so its a nice time to bathe


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey billy bob you wanton to takes a shower this week bein it da ferst if da month so as yew wont have ro scratch you self so much ......hmmmmm


----------



## bracs4

Hambrick & Co.;1480365 said:


> No prob. What type of equipment are you running? How long have you been doing this? Do have insurance? All things that will come up.


91 sdodge w 150 meyer set up single cab short box ... yes .. couple of years atleast


----------



## Spucel

Hambrick and I found your sign today!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Spucel;1480484 said:


> Hambrick and I found your sign today!


You found somebodies sign. Not Mike, but he is a member!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Oh sully making signs in your spare time I see.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Maybe. Never heard of them tho. Wonder if he is a fly by night company?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

My guess, YUP!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im sure he's a jerk. Probably low balls everything and doesn't pay his bills or employees


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know for a fact that he pays his employees. I do agree he probably is a low baller. Your right, what a jerk!:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Must be another cheap drinkin no good walkin the dog ......IRISHMAN Like my self... ;-)


----------



## SullivanSeptic

All Irishman are!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well then sully slaint'e ya


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey anyone have gmc99 /Ross cell if so can ya pm it to me please .I lost it when my cell went to crap


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hey Dennis. I got your message. Sorry I am working midnights this week. I do not have his email.


----------



## dlcs

Anybody heard what this winter's prediction is going to be like? LOL I heard snow in October, wait wasn't that last year. Farmer's Almanac is saying this and they have been right so far this year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hear it's still hot in chgoland


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Should back home in 2/3 weeks. Should I call and see if my plow is ready ?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sure your new 9.5 with wings snowdogg vee.... ;-)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well football is right around the corner which means cold weather......ohyah...my opinion cant be soon enough...

Oh yah one more thing Brian , Ron, Sully how you boys holdin out . Russ is out on his boat and callin it quits on cuttin grass


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Once again does anyone have Ross /Gmc99 cell phone ##### ...if so pm it to me please.or if you get ahold of him let him know


----------



## got-h2o

He probably blocked your ass for sending so many porn forwards LMAO


----------



## brianbrich1

Its a little warm out. Just have to be smart and not overload.the work load every day and stay hydrated. contracts keep coming in so we are keeping steady. First time in a few years. Besides the asphalt comes out at 325° so this 100 stuff isnt bad.. Haha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I have no idea what your talkin about billy.Did you forget to take your Medication again.or you been drinkin to many pbr's.:-X......


----------



## dieselss

I don't care who you are,,,,,its still hot out !!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Jeff thought you where doin a snow dance


----------



## dieselss

Only works in the freezer lol. To hot to even wanna ride or teach in this stuff


----------



## brianbrich1

Ok....its hot...


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. Really. No kidding. Thought it wasn't that big of a difference Brian?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pardon him he's got sealcoat in his blood


----------



## got-h2o

dirishman;1480739 said:


> i have no idea what your talkin about billy.did you forget to take your medication again.or you been drinkin to many pbr's.:-x......


lmao
............


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Bill so when ya puttin on the Blizzard PP on the chevelle:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

Finally a break in the weather today, the last few days have been too hot. Truck was showing 108 one day. Finally got cought up on the tree stuff from our little storm 2 weeks ago witch was pretty cool.

Hope you guys are enjoying the summer and staying cool


----------



## dieselss

Ain't feeling no break dwn here. Still hot and humid as all get out


----------



## snowish10

Can anyone help me????
I need to know what light harness I need for my 2001 f350 diesel with hb5 head lights. It set up to a three plug plow and my module is also a three plug (a,b,c). All I need is the wiring from the module to the truck headlights. I tried doing the quickmatch and I put in the same info, but if i change the style cab and plow, one comes up with n/a and the other with a number. 
Thanks. Or If anyone is selling what I need pm me.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey snowish get ahold of jim from ESI on here je can point you in the right direction or try plowfixguy in skokie
ILL posy the numbers
..


----------



## snowish10

Ok, Thanks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey snow here is some help
Jim ESI 1877-361-2227 ext47

Plowfixguy Skokie,IL 847-673-7930
This is mckenna auto

Jeffs plow service All western Oaklawn,IL
708-422-0898


----------



## got-h2o

DIRISHMAN;1480771 said:


> Hey Bill so when ya puttin on the Blizzard PP on the chevelle:laughing:


I don't think it has the power to push it


----------



## the new boss 92

dieselss;1480814 said:


> Ain't feeling no break dwn here. Still hot and humid as all get out


yea yesterday wasnt as hot, i could stand outside withpout sweating. last night we finally got the rain we needed, but turned the weather to **** real fast so it was kinda like pissing into the wind for a day.

hey guys im in the market for a car trailer 18-20 feet with breaks, or a light skid trailer 12k. i will take a 14k for the right price. if anyone catches a glimps of one on the side of the road or knows some one let me know i have cash and another trailer to bargin alittle bit with.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I might know of one. Its a fairly new skid steer trailer. I'll get some info.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Talk to Billy h2o he has a lot of stuff to sell.......................Thumbs Up if he isnot still drinkin the pbr's


----------



## got-h2o

I'll sell my speedloader but it'll cost ya 

I suppose half price of new isn't that bad though


----------



## nevrnf

I have one that i have been thinking about selling. MacLander 14k 22x80 with extended ramps. Needs fenders and a couple of lights fixed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's good to be home. Mission compele, they can rebuild the submarine now.

I will only say that was the most different type of fire loss that I've ever done.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Where to next? Or you here for a while now?


----------



## road2damascus

This past week I picked up another account, a experienced driver and another plow Thumbs Up Need snow now.

Edit: the plow is a 2010 Snowdogg EX75 installed at a steal of a deal. I love summer plow deals. I hate waiting to use it!


----------



## snowish10

I bought a 2008 western pro-plus snow, hardly used, Can't wait to use it. 

I have this for sale. 

If anyone is looking for a light harness for a western ultra mount wiring is for headlights 05 or +. Pm me if your looking for this.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1481413 said:


> Where to next? Or you here for a while now?


Home for a minute I hope, the honey do list is long......


----------



## the new boss 92

SullivanSeptic;1480920 said:


> I might know of one. Its a fairly new skid steer trailer. I'll get some info.


yea let me know shoot me a pm with the info, that will be great.


----------



## the new boss 92

anyone know some one looking for a set of hands this winter, i have a solid 3/4 ton truck im looking for work, if i find the right person it might get a bigger v plow instead of the straight blade i have now. i can move skids around also. just let me know


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone having problems with Nextel/sprint on the southside ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. Dumped them a few years ago. Verizion now. Just got Droid RAZR Maxx yesterday. Its sweet!


----------



## Cover Guy

Sprint and AT&T keeps getting worse I will be switching all my mine to Verizon


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1481695 said:


> Nope. Dumped them a few years ago. Verizion now. Just got Droid RAZR Maxx yesterday. Its sweet!


Does it really do everything a computer does? Did you write this post from your phone?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1481712 said:


> Does it really do everything a computer does? Did you write this post from your phone?


Yes. I pretty much do everything from my phone. Its my mobile office. But i just got the verizion jetpack also. It is a mobile hotspot so i can take laptop or iPad in truck with me and hook it up to internet. But my old phone was. DroidX. This one is the cats a$$.


----------



## dieselss

Yea Pat,,,my sprint suckssssss. Really thinking bout switching.....bad and soon


----------



## buildinon

Was having problem with my sprint phone a few eeks ago, went to the store and they told me it is the network. They have been rebuilding the towers....doing some sort of upgrade for a new upgrade they are making. I read something about some sort of new cell service that will be coming out soon and supposedly Sprint is already converting their network to it and they are the only ones doing it at this point b/c it is expensive to do.


----------



## dieselss

Really. Any idea when its Gunna ne done ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1481727 said:


> Was having problem with my sprint phone a few eeks ago, went to the store and they told me it is the network. They have been rebuilding the towers....doing some sort of upgrade for a new upgrade they are making. I read something about some sort of new cell service that will be coming out soon and supposedly Sprint is already converting their network to it and they are the only ones doing it at this point b/c it is expensive to do.


Ah,.... WTF long story short. I had to forward both my phones ( Nextel/Verizon) to dumb phones while in maine cause of the cameras. Wednesday the sprint phone was barely working at home, last night, I went in to the city and had nothing so I swap to my spare crackberry and had the same problems

Maybe time to get with the rest of the world and upgrade my 6 year old phone, there is only a few left I DC too anymore.


----------



## dieselss

Hate to say it pat,,,,its not the old phone its Sprint. Just reading a few things online and alotta pple having issues with them


----------



## brianbrich1

Tmobile here.... no issues


----------



## dieselss

Wad thinking about Verizon? Anyone got any inputs?


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1481715 said:


> Yes. I pretty much do everything from my phone. Its my mobile office. But i just got the verizion jetpack also. It is a mobile hotspot so i can take laptop or iPad in truck with me and hook it up to internet. But my old phone was. DroidX. This one is the cats a$$.


Just the answer I was looking for. Thank you.

I have been a Sprint customer since 2000 I think. I had free upgrades every year great packages and pretty good customer service......until now. No more upgrades every year on my phone, insurance doesn't cover much and when it does you still pay $50. My wife had her phone on a parental control data lock so it wouldn't go roaming on the internet. I just got a $40 charge for data. I disputed it and they only gave me $15 back. Furthermore my service in my own home has gone bad. I have to go outside to use my phone now. One of my contracts is up in August and the other I will have to pay to break. I am thinking I am going with Verizon or T mobile. Right now I am leaning towards Verizon.


----------



## dieselss

Thanks road. I'm having same issues. No signal in my own house. Phone don't ring,,right to vmail. Sometimes it'll go right to roaming for no reason. Last night couldn't get any signal to look up weather. A guy right next to me on at&t pulled it right up. I think ill just eat the fee and drop sprint and look elsewhere


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I had sprint Nextel for my business phones. All my guys had their cell phones too, but i switched. Thought i would miss the walkie talkie feature, but i dont. Texting is better anyway. Love my verizion phone now. I switch to verizon about 2 years ago.


----------



## dieselss

Thx sulli.....how's the customer support? What about the signal? Down south of course


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1481747 said:


> Thanks road. I'm having same issues. No signal in my own house. Phone don't ring,,right to vmail. Sometimes it'll go right to roaming for no reason. Last night couldn't get any signal to look up weather. A guy right next to me on at&t pulled it right up. I think ill just eat the fee and drop sprint and look elsewhere


Ya my sister in law walks into our house with full signal (T Mobile). Several things you have described have happened to me as well.

I have a year left on one phone. My cancellation fee is $110. Next month it will be $100 then the next $90, and so forth. It goes down $10 every month until it reaches $50 then it stays there until the contract is up.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Signal is great. I have 4g now so its even better. Support is fine. I have a Verizon store in town that i just go to when have issues. But all phone support is bullcrap anyway


----------



## dieselss

Ok thx yall. To me its worth it to pay the early fee to cancel just about ready to throw this phone all the time.


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1481752 said:


> Ok thx yall. To me its worth it to pay the early fee to cancel just about ready to throw this phone all the time.


When living in California, I had the same issue with Sprint. I DID end up throwing the phone. I went in the next day and told them I needed a new "more durable" phone. They looked at the phone I threw and said, "We have nothing that can stand up to what happened to this phone". :laughing: I said, just give me one with a better signal and it won't happen again.


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. That just made my day !!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Road nice story,I am right there with ya.I just threw my new EPIC GALAXY S at he wall for not having any SIGNAL !!!! :realmad: Just dropped another call 5 times so Now I dont have a phone but I to have beeen Loyal Customer of SPRINT for 6yrs and was told to get another phone will be 100 buck becauser of my so called data plan WTF :realmad:
So nowI guess Ill be going somewhere else......................JUST LIKE YOU AND ALLL TE REST............


----------



## road2damascus

I might keep a old phone on hand should I feel the urge to shatter another :realmad:

So I saw this if someone is interested in a sales job:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=136559


----------



## mikeitu7

From what I was told, they were changing towers in orland that is why we had bad signal. I was also told that there will be no more walkie talk in 2013.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey mike you are right about the towers,But there will still be Walkie service still just not NEXTEL...which kinda sucks ithoug they were the best in he business.But Sprint and Verizion Both willl offer and do,But unsure of howwelll they work..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Also Mike I was told being I live in Tinley they are supposed to be done with work on the tower in Sept Oct ?????


----------



## crazyskier537

Hey all! Haven't been on here much this summer, but can see there is still some activity in this thread. Thought i'd jump on here and ask if anyone had a trailer that I could borrow to tow a radio tower out to Dixon, IL. The tower is 20 feet long, but can hang off a trailer a few feet. Looking for something like a boat trailer or 18' flatbed, either would work. The tower is super light (around 200lbs) but fairly lengthy. Would use my friends 18 footer that I have towed before, but it's in really bad condition (half the lights are punched out, brakes not working etc.). Please let me know if you could help out. Located near Niles/ Skokie, but willing to drive out a bit. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I've got a bobcat trailer you can use if needed.


----------



## crazyskier537

R&R Yard Design;1482065 said:


> I've got a bobcat trailer you can use if needed.


Sweet, thanks for getting back to me so quick. Do you know how much it weighs? Limited to 5k with the class 3 hitch. I have a brake controller, tranny cooler, etc so I should make it fine.


----------



## swtiih

Guys

Just saw all the post on lack of cell phone coverage on the South side. Usaully cell towers are installed for partial overlap to cover all areas. With all these storms maybe one lost power or went down because of other issues. Maybe they are upgrading a site. I know its more important to have a working phone but call and complain that signal has been a problem in your area. Asking them what the problem is.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I think it is 3k empty maybe less. But with a class 3 like I have on my 250 I'm good for 10k


----------



## crazyskier537

Awesome! PM'ing you...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

swtiih;1482120 said:


> Guys
> 
> Just saw all the post on lack of cell phone coverage on the South side. Usaully cell towers are installed for partial overlap to cover all areas. With all these storms maybe one lost power or went down because of other issues. Maybe they are upgrading a site. I know its more important to have a working phone but call and complain that signal has been a problem in your area. Asking them what the problem is.


The problem is they have been up dating the towers and getting rid of alll or most of the Nextel towers to that 4g LTE crap which verizon has alreay done in the past years.


----------



## dieselss

Ok. So if they are upgrading,,,,how long is this supposta take? I've had soso coverage for almost a year. Shouldn't take that long,,,,,even with union workers.....lol had to sorry. It's just bad,,,drop calls,,,no txt. And if I miss a payment,,,,forget about it


----------



## SullivanSeptic

They said the same thing to me 3 years ago. Its the same old story with Sprint/ Nextel. That's why i left them.


----------



## dieselss

I'm thinking more and more of pulling the trigger on Sprint. Looked at Verizon phones,,,didn't really find anything that impressed me,,but maybe ill look again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

big brother is tracking you on this site......

http://www.trackapartner.com/


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1482156 said:


> big brother is tracking you on this site......
> 
> http://www.trackapartner.com/


Nice Pat I sent it to my Mother so she could track my Dad......


----------



## road2damascus

Some of the suburbs I am plowing in are considering having contractors get a license to plow within city limits Thumbs Up 

I don't think there has been a summer where I have been so excited, so early in the year to plow snow! There better be more than last winter :realmad:


----------



## chitown sparky

dieselss;1482150 said:


> Ok. So if they are upgrading,,,,how long is this supposta take? I've had soso coverage for almost a year. Shouldn't take that long,,,,,even with union workers.....lol had to sorry. It's just bad,,,drop calls,,,no txt. And if I miss a payment,,,,forget about it


I just called today and complained and they knocked off 100 bucks and for the poor service in the house they have this thing called a airrave and it is free it is like a tower in you own home I had ****** service in my house and found out about the airrave and they sent me one at no charge and it works great it hooks right to the internet in your house hope that helps everyone.


----------



## swtiih

road2damascus;1482195 said:


> Some of the suburbs I am plowing in are considering having contractors get a license to plow within city limits Thumbs Up
> 
> I don't think there has been a summer where I have been so excited, so early in the year to plow snow! There better be more than last winter :realmad:


 what suburbs are those, and are the requiring anything special or is this just for revenue


----------



## road2damascus

I know, from a reliable source, Glenview is seriously considering it. I think it would be to regulate who is working in their city and make sure they are insured with a plow. Kind of like what Highland Park did with their landscapers:

Highland Park has a "license to landscape" application. They ask for proper insurance both for business and all vehicles, criminal record of applicant, all vehicles owned (with color scheme recorded), A statement understanding all ordinances of city (like times to run equipment and types of equipment....May 15-Oct.1 electric leaf blowers only unless used on Golf Course) and other things to regulate who is working in their city. 
http://www.cityhpil.com/documents/21/31/chapter102.pdf

I hope that the intent wouldn't be for revenue. I know for other suburbs a plumbing license, electrical, and other specific trades it is $50 and General Contractors are $100.


----------



## brianbrich1

As a contractor any villiage I work in iam required to be licensed and bonded in that village. It is a way to insure you have insurance, regulate who is working in the town, give residents and business owners a list of approved contractors to do work in the town and easy revenue. Typical total cost with village and bond cost would run between $100-150 depending on which village and how much your ins bond cost is. A typical $20,000 bond is about $50.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sounds like a win win for all...... If your the tax man, the village, the homeowner, the business owner ......... Sign me up and we'll salt for free in January too


----------



## brianbrich1

Free salting where can i sign up for that. Is there a special form that Obama issued for that service.... sorry couldnt resist


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1482226 said:


> Free salting where can i sign up for that. Is there a special form that Obama issued for that service.... sorry couldnt resist


Nice. Hahaha!


----------



## buildinon

Great I was in a GREAT MOOD until I read that...I went on a shopping spree today...traded in one truck and bought 3...got rid of my 1996 RAM 2500 and picked up a 2002 Ford F150 Ext-Cab w/ 78k original miles clean as a whistle for $5500 / a 2003 Dodge Ram 2500 68k original miles qaud cab for $8,500 looks like new as well and a 2003 F350 Dump 39k original miles for $11,800...none of them have ever plowed so they are not beat up at all...and they are all going in to Master Hitch in Palatine to get BOSS's installed as soon as they get the stuff in, order's already placed except for the 02 Fi50 is getting the plow that came off of the Ram that I traded in...only reason I got the prices I did is advatage of having a buddy who is a dealer and got to go an auction with him to hand pick the ones' I wanted and got steals on them


----------



## dlcs

Am I the only one who is already worried about snowfall this winter? I keep hearing that this drought is going to last into next year, anyone else hear this? I know its a long way out but.... I need a good winter to make up for such a crappy summer season with this drought.


----------



## road2damascus

I was thinking about it. Not worried about what I have no control over. After what happened to me last winter (depressed and broke) I gained that sort of attitude. No matter what anyone predicts, I am still planning to have an average season. I will also be lining up more side work than last year to make sure I am not broke.

I have gone over the Seasonal Snowfall amounts for Chicago in search of back to back "poor" snowfall seasons:
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=chi_seasonal_snow

Although it does happen, it seems less likely over the last 40 years Thumbs Up

Here is some interesting reading, don't know about credibility but their saying average snowfall:
http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&groupid=8&topicid=1122&Itemid=179

Here is a quote I was interested in:
"The ocean temps and great lakes are off the charts.. This will delay any onset of cooler weather and wreak havoc with rain snow lines...."

Any truth to that?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1482515 said:


> Am I the only one who is already worried about snowfall this winter? I keep hearing that this drought is going to last into next year, anyone else hear this? I know its a long way out but.... I need a good winter to make up for such a crappy summer season with this drought.


Over 60% of the winters following a hot and dry summer will be warmer than normal with a lot less snowfall. That stat is coming from our good friend Tom Skilling. Anything can happen but I see another BAD year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We need accweather to give their forecast of a warm and dry season.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I can't wait to try out my new plow, what ever it is!!!!!!!


----------



## WilliamOak

Winter has been canceled due to lack of hustle. Deal with it!


----------



## dieselss

No not hustle. Lack of moisture !!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1482546 said:


> We need accweather to give their forecast of a warm and dry season.......


"AccuWeather.com Long Range Expert Joe Bastardi believes there is a significant chance for particularly frigid winters in 2012-2013 and 2013-2014 into 2014-2015".

So does that mean we are going to wear shorts all winter

Bastardi said these winters could be similar to winters of the late 1970s.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/combination-of-factors-could-m/36990


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I wish I could put even a little faith in that. I can't. He has NO CLUE. Nobody does! Well Pat might!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well Boys Looks like we are on our way to the start of seasons end of summer.We are all ready 36 minutes into transition of fall .Just look getting dark by 8.00 ....


----------



## the new boss 92

dieselss;1482153 said:


> I'm thinking more and more of pulling the trigger on Sprint. Looked at Verizon phones,,,didn't really find anything that impressed me,,but maybe ill look again


i have sprint and every time i call another spring phone it drops the call either right away or a minuet into the call. it happened right after the storm, sprint says the are working on towers and it wont be ready till the end of the month. i called them and chewed them another one and got a 100 bucks. not so bad but a pain in the azz considering i do buisness with my phone it kinda sucks.


chitown sparky;1482196 said:


> I just called today and complained and they knocked off 100 bucks and for the poor service in the house they have this thing called a airrave and it is free it is like a tower in you own home I had ****** service in my house and found out about the airrave and they sent me one at no charge and it works great it hooks right to the internet in your house hope that helps everyone.


x2 on this. they told me about the antenna and i didnt car for it so the just credited me 100 and it took care of the problem. if its not fixed in another month or so ill be switch carries when my contract is up in november cause o wont be able to deal with it in the middle of winter dealing with some of the shovelers and bob kitty operators!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

the new boss 92;1482571 said:


> i have sprint and every time i call another spring phone it drops the call either right away or a minuet into the call. it happened right after the storm, sprint says the are working on towers and it wont be ready till the end of the month. i called them and chewed them another one and got a 100 bucks. not so bad but a pain in the azz considering i do buisness with my phone it kinda sucks.
> 
> x2 on this. they told me about the antenna and i didnt car for it so the just credited me 100 and it took care of the problem. if its not fixed in another month or so ill be switch carries when my contract is up in november cause o wont be able to deal with it in the middle of winter dealing with some of the shovelers and bob kitty operators!


They have been using that same excuse for three years. When i had sprint, i had 4 months of free service from them on 4 of my phones. I *****ed so much that they just kept giving me discounts, to the point that my bill was zero. I still had to leave them because my service sucked. It wasn't about the money. I just couldn't operate a business like that. But my point is, it wont get any better. They will always be "upgrading towers".


----------



## the new boss 92

yup i hear ya, it just drives me right up a wall and when im talking to customers and my phone decides to tell me to sit on a flag pole i just wanna throw it but i know the think wont break. im about to switch and get off the contract cause its ******** and there loosing alot of service buy not making things right and just hand discounts out.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

put it this way there service is as bad as the weather,unpredictable and [email protected]#$%$#%


----------



## the new boss 92

you sure hit that one right on the head!


----------



## road2damascus

I am switching from sprint for sure.


----------



## road2damascus

*"Worsening Drought"*

This guesser speculates bad times for us.
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-yXn9wQHGg2E/UAxr2A5QBKI/AAAAAAAAH4g/Z_l4jrRLJ9c/s1600/5.png


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I believe that guess will be closer than your earlier post from Accu. Sorry, just my gut feeling for this year.


----------



## road2damascus

I am just staying neutral. Anything can happen. Trying to figure it out this early is amusing to me. May as well shake the magic eight ball and see what it says. 









Hmmmmmm:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1482643 said:


> I am just staying neutral. Anything can happen. Trying to figure it out this early is amusing to me. May as well shake the magic eight ball and see what it says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm:laughing:


Looks like what in the bottom of my Matini Glass :laughing:


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1482644 said:


> Looks like what in the bottom of my Matini Glass :laughing:


More like this one Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice is that the feeling from drinking or is that the IN-ACCUWEATHER winter report :laughing:


----------



## road2damascus

It is what you should be feeling on this Friday night!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1482654 said:


> It is what you should be feeling on this Friday night!


Thanks Road then Slaint'e Ya


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1482659 said:


> Thanks Road then Slaint'e Ya


Cheers


----------



## 01PStroke

Did anyone else wish all that rain was snow last week?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OH YAH Buddy Me and eveyone elese who got there Electric Bill


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1482923 said:


> OH YAH Buddy Me and eveyone elese who got there Electric Bill


My city went to a "shared" electric consumption plan (whatever that means) and my bill was almost half of what it was last year. Almost same kw usage. So I can't complain.


----------



## LouieDog

*2001 Dodge Ram 2500 for sale,*

Click the links for pics and info!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/3172950483.html


----------



## 01PStroke

I think we should put bets down on when the first snow will happen this year


----------



## road2damascus

Friday December 7th 4-6pm 

Friday rush hour seems to be a good bet.


----------



## brianbrich1

Dec 12/ 13...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

December 5th. Just because that is wifes birthday and I know she will give me tons of crap when that happens.


----------



## swtiih

We started that last year and it didn't snow till January.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok I are we going with just snow or a PLOWABLE EVENT?????

I will say Nov 21-22 snow Snow on the 21st and 75degrees and Tornado's with 3 inches of
hail to plow


----------



## buildinon

That's a good point...we need to make the rules clear here as in---

First snow event:

First saltable event:

First plowable event:

As we all know that those can be diffrent totals and amounts for everyone, so do we set an industry standard aka average of calling it 2" trigger for plowable amount and 1" for saltable as we all know that alot of us run for the door to drop salt when we see the flakes falling...But first snow event has no trigger amount as snow is snow. What do you think?


----------



## 01PStroke

Agreed! I know the first plowable will be on a Friday since everything last year was Fridays lol


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

That means everything will be on a Tuesday this year if it was on Friday last year....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1483066 said:


> That means everything will be on a Tuesday this year if it was on Friday last year....


I know why your say Tuesday because Mondays are your Doughnut of the week Club Meeting


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1483068 said:


> I know why your say Tuesday because Mondays are your Doughnut of the week Club Meeting


Yes sir, and I get cranky if I am not able to attend.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1483071 said:


> Yes sir, and I get cranky if I am not able to attend.


Nice :laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1483072 said:


> Nice :laughing:


When are we making a new thread for the upcoming season?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

when ever ????????


----------



## dieselss

Well,,,finally took the plunge to Verizon today. Had the last straw with sprint. Good bye no signal!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oh maybe now you'll answer my calls now .....if I ever get a signal down here in the backwoods of Tennessee I'll try and call someone. Should be home in a couple of weeks, hopeful another large project comes in,.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1483075 said:


> When are we making a new thread for the upcoming season?


Still weighting for the 2011/2012 to finish, I give it a chance


----------



## dieselss

Hey I told you not to call me that late. C'mon man


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh nowquit your cryin Jeffy ,Hey for gotabot th time Difference give a workin guy a break:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1483232 said:


> Still weighting for the 2011/2012 to finish, I give it a chance


Hey Pat Buddy was that your outtfit in Aurora at the Nursing home that lost it's roof in the wind storm we had recently.......???

You down inthe back woods fishin and drinkin shine???


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1483232 said:


> Still weighting for the 2011/2012 to finish, I give it a chance


I've lost all hope in this year. Lawn or Snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1483250 said:


> Hey Pat Buddy was that your outtfit in Aurora at the Nursing home that lost it's roof in the wind storm we had recently.......???
> 
> You down inthe back woods fishin and drinkin shine???


Yea, I guess u seen us on the news Saturday night. Worked all night, half the day on Sunday. Got home at 8pm, slept a bit and got the call another plant flooded in Johnson city Tennessee. Got here and it's been non-stop work. I'll sleep like a bear this snowless winter. Been home for 5 nights since the end of May


----------



## dieselss

Dang,,,,,but gotta take it when's it there right. Feast or fammon


----------



## 1olddogtwo

$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## dieselss

Gotta make it so you can get that new plow right pat


----------



## metallihockey88

dieselss;1483278 said:


> Gotta make it so you can get that new plow right pat


New plow? 2013 platinum super duty is out, his must be on order. That old truck has to be over a year old already, just about worn out for pat lol


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Yea a year old,,,,just lost that new tk smell,,,time for a new one


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey have you ever seen or been toPats house, He has HAD so many new trucks and plows ,He has WALLPAPERED HIS MAN CAVE.... WITH THE PLOW RECIEPTS AND TRUCK WINDOW INVOICES............ 

Why the State Of IL dont EVEN Put through His title transfer, By the time they do He all ready has a new one.....


----------



## road2damascus

I own 3 OBD 1 vehicles Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1483278 said:


> Gotta make it so you can get that new plow right pat


I have new plowing waiting for me in Wisconsin I just don't know what it is yet Its a good storie so far, I just don't know how it's going to end


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1483295 said:


> New plow? 2013 platinum super duty is out, his must be on order. That old truck has to be over a year old already, just about worn out for pat lol


I like this one...... For now. I just ordered the software for it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1483308 said:


> Hey have you ever seen or been toPats house, He has HAD so many new trucks and plows ,He has WALLPAPERED HIS MAN CAVE.... WITH THE PLOW RECIEPTS AND TRUCK WINDOW INVOICES............
> 
> Why the State Of IL dont EVEN Put through His title transfer, By the time they do He all ready has a new one.....


Ford should give me a dealer liclence


----------



## dieselss

Lol. It's Gunna end up on your tk. Duh even I know that


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1483319 said:


> I own 3 OBD 1 vehicles Thumbs Up


I like the plug and play/abuse .....hell I even program my four wheelers with a laptop


----------



## road2damascus

I was trained as a mechanic at Wyoming Tech, was a mechanic and I still don't like working on newer vehicles. Less sensors, less parts to break.....love the simplicity. 

I had a 95 Toyota supra turbo with a piggy back MAP ECU II that I got to plug into and mess around with. Just did fuel maps mostly. It was fun. I had both a supercharger and a turbo I was going to put on my Jeep with a Split Second piggy back but I ended up selling it all. I currently have a 98 Chevy 6.5 (Peninsular block) Holset turbo that that was re programmed for all the mods. I am selling it. Too new for me :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

[/SIZE]


1olddogtwo;1483324 said:


> I have new plowing waiting for me in Wisconsin I just don't know what it is yet Its a good storie so far, I just don't know how it's going to end


Yep getting that same super deal he got last year a nice NEW Vee,,,,,,,,OOOPS ment Wideout

Pats Getting the NEW DXTBoss


----------



## 01PStroke

Just snagged a 8ft western ultramount for 2k! Christmas in August!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It's it winter yet??


----------



## dieselss

No,,, but golly gosh darn it....it ain't warm out anymore Toto


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ain't warm out anymore? Ask me and its still to hot. I hate it. Yes cooler than the 100's we just had but still hot out.

PStroke.... Nice find. Hate to say it but I don't think it will be used much this year. Throw a good coat of Fluild Film on it and put it away. I think it will be a good dust collector. Sorry guys.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Gee negative nelly.


----------



## dieselss

Sour puss even. Huff puff.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo are you getting a western ????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Negative nelly? Sour puss? Yes to both I guess. I'm just being honest. That warm lake temp is gonna hurt us until it drops to the middle 30's. 

Snowish, olddog is and always will be a Western guy! As of late, he has been a Wideout guy. Maybe this time for a "V" but it will be a Western.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

As long as they make it right. We will see here soon. Im betting he gets the same thing he had, except a slightly updated version.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree, another Wideout. He might be offered a different toy but I'm guessing another Wideout!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok remember one thing ,yes you are correct with temps but remember as we all know hot air rises quicker than cold so temps drop like expected the warm air will saturate quicker than cold and prodyce snow,but on then in the other hand if that dies happen and temps dont drop rain and not snow but I believe snow but not till Dec ......and just because there are some GLUMS ...we;er doomed well never make we will just have to see


----------



## 01PStroke

I kind of agree with the lack of snow thing this year.. Too damn good a deal to pass up though! Mounts/harness/ect all included.

That said, I hope I bring everyone better luck than last year!!!


----------



## 01PStroke

I mean I hope we have a gooder season!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We all hope to have a gooder year. We ALL do.

Dennis, yes we'll all just have to wait and see. I do know last year I told you that it would be a BAD year. It was. I SO hope I'm wrong this year. I don't think I will be tho. Again, SORRY!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok here's an IDEA

Push you stay workin at you know where and Eric goes to his Boat show and you go with for goooder measures and it will for sure snow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

then again maybe if we do have a crappy winter this is gods way of gettin rid of the low ballers :laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

Unbelievable.....lol


----------



## dieselss

Look down on the page,,,its a bird,,its a wood cutter......no its CAPTAIN DUCT TAPE!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1483915 said:


> Look down on the page,,,its a bird,,its a wood cutter......no its CAPTAIN DUCT TAPE!!!


LMAO....yup...im back! Sorry to all who dont like me!:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Oh man. It's Gunna be am early winter now.


----------



## ERWbuilders

i hope! lol Need cash flow!....i hit rock bottom and things hopefully are turning around for me now.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Tired of filling out online surveys for $2 a piece lol...thats $6 an hr lmao


----------



## dieselss

Sorry to hear Eric. Hope it all starts to go uphill from now


----------



## ERWbuilders

yea me too...lol


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok 57.9 deg outside here in lockport..... looks like old man winter is coming early this year... sure hope he brings a butt load of snow with him
:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## SnowMatt13

Some of the folks who claim they know something about weather are saying that starting in November we are supposed to be below average in temp and average to a bit above in precip. for a 3 month period.
Having said that, they were the same ones that said last year was going to be terrible. Well, actually they were right, it was terrible, if you counted on making any money from plowing/salting.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well I am hopin we got more than last year like everyone else. But Ill just wait and see.If this season is as bad maybe Ill move to Arizona with sherrif Joe Arapo ...................


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1483977 said:


> Well I am hopin we got more than last year like everyone else. But Ill just wait and see.If this season is as bad maybe Ill move to Arizona with sherrif Joe Arapo ...................


Hey its not so bad down there.. I met a few plow drivers that would drive to the mountains to get their accounts done and be back on the golf course same day!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey knuckle Head ,think ya aughta change your signiture to

I NOW HAVE A PLOW


----------



## 01PStroke

It says in progress! LOL Now I just have to figure out all this wiring mess!


----------



## dieselss

Just use scotch clamps,,,,and wire nuts. That's all I see on a daily basis around here. Wiring,,,,its a daily challenge!!!


----------



## 01PStroke

I. Hate. Wiring.


----------



## dieselss

I kinda thought so. I love it!!! Love to wire in stuff,,,and make it look like factory


----------



## 01PStroke

****, come on over I got beer!


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. No beer while working. Only after. Where you at ?


----------



## 01PStroke

Basically 159 and 91st in Orland. I feel like this should not be so difficult! Looked up the part number on the harness, and supposedly it's a 2 plug 9 pin relay (unimount?)?


----------



## dieselss

Dang. If its a unimount,,,,,fa getttt bout it. That's easy if ya want I can even tell ya where to get totally waterproof connectors and relays for the lights


----------



## 01PStroke

Do tell! 

I'm confused because the plade if definitely a ultra. Maybe a very old one?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wait a second thought you said ya got Ultramount not a unimount.......ya buddy keep drinkin....


----------



## 01PStroke

2 plug ultramount. You'll see it soon enough!


----------



## dieselss

Ok 2 plug ultra. Not to bad either just that big o box to hide


----------



## WilliamOak

2 plug ultra uses same wiring as the uni's did


----------



## 01PStroke

Almost done with the wiring.. Wasn't as bad as I thought. Mounts come next, then beer 30


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Nice. Now gotta make sure the plow and lights work as well


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1484054 said:


> Almost done with the wiring.. Wasn't as bad as I thought. Mounts come next, then beer 30


Nice, I got someone local to set my new plow up...... Let is know if your having problems

Did winter kick in ? I got home late last night and it was chilly out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Chilly? Your blood must be thinned out from hangin with the boys from work and all those smokes, I'm sure you smoked. It was decent last night. Still warm but at least not hot!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1484061 said:


> Nice, I got someone local to set my new plow up...... Let is know if your having problems
> 
> Did winter kick in ? I got home late last night and it was chilly out.


Nope it just got over with ,spring is coming now


----------



## 01PStroke

Lights work except for the Passenger side blinker. Hmmmmm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1484062 said:


> Chilly? Your blood must be thinned out from hangin with the boys from work and all those smokes, I'm sure you smoked. It was decent last night. Still warm but at least not hot!


128 hours from last Monday thru Saturday plus 16 doubletime on sunday and 14 for yesterday


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hmmmm.Custom Kenworth deisel stacks........nice


----------



## dieselss

No the blinker works,,,,your just looking at it when's its off!!! Bahahahahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Or it an undercover snowmelter from the Sub disguised as an exhuast system


----------



## dieselss

I was wondering how the snowshovel is Gunna melt snow??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice new toy. With all those hours plus the east coast hours, you deserve it!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep his idiosyncronizer is off, thats why your blinker looks like its not workin


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nobody picked up on that custom shovel next to the delete pipe


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Or he forgot to check the blinker fluid on the left side of bottom pump just under the lift ram...........


----------



## dieselss

Could just not be there 51% of all turns are right I cought the shovel......I didn't think they made one strong enough for ya pat


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Or he forgot to check the blinker fluid on the left side of bottom pump just under the lift ram...........


----------



## 01PStroke

That was it! It didn't have the gooder blinker fluid in there!

Now if this intermittent rain would quit I'd get this mount on!!


----------



## dieselss

Darn rookies,,,,,,not using the cold weather blinker fluid.....that'll get ya everytime. Lol. BTW,,,,you didn't use scotch clamps or wire nuts on the connectors right?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nope Scotch tape and paper clips..........


----------



## dieselss

Oh heck no!!! Not those colored paper clips !! Im Gunna cry. Have I not told you anything grasshopper?? Such shame on grandfather.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sounds to me he needs to peak with captian DUCT TAPE about use of proper colors.......


----------



## dieselss

Lol I thought cpt duct tape was color blind Bahahahahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh crap your right how silly of me to forget


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Never again will you forget lol


----------



## road2damascus

Oh I am going to check my blinker fluid immediately. Can someone tell me where the reservoir is? While your at it......how many muffler bearings are in a 92 Chevy Silverado 5.7L 2500?


----------



## dieselss

On a 92 they are behind the strut bearings...in the rear of course


----------



## road2damascus

Thanks. While I was under there I noticed a slight fuel line leak. I fired up the propane torch and was all ready to solder it up........but realized I ran out of solder on my last job. On my way to Lowes now. Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss

And see,,,,I usually use MAP gas,,,,burns a little hotter. Bit ah, to each there own. Make sure you get rosin core as well


----------



## road2damascus

I decided just to use gray duct tape to match the aluminized finish of the line.


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. Thats to good. Ax cpt duct tape on the beat brand


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1484152 said:


> And see,,,,I usually use MAP gas,,,,burns a little hotter. Bit ah, to each there own. Make sure you get rosin core as well


Since you used MAP gas > I dont have any Map laying around ,So would it be ok If I used my ATLAS......????? 

OR would Swamp gas be better :crying:


----------



## dieselss

Swamp. Can't go wrong with the pretty colors!!


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1484169 said:


> Since you used MAP gas > I dont have any Map laying around ,So would it be ok If I used my ATLAS......?????  :crying:


I prefer carrying around a compass I got out of a cracker jack box.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1484179 said:


> I prefer carrying around a compass I got out of a cracker jack box.


WOW you got the updated one ,Mine came from capt duct tape,OOPS mean capt crunch


----------



## 01PStroke

Done, and done!

Well, not completely. But the darn thing mounts up, goes up, left, right, down.. Lights work.. Happy camper.

And no, didn't use scotch connectors. Butt connectors, shrink tubing, and electrical tape. LOL


----------



## ERWbuilders

Down in plainfield workin fi nally...whens a meet n greet


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We will go up north or west this time. Time for the kilt I'm tired of bww.


----------



## dieselss

Second that motion


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1484216 said:


> We will go up north or west this time. Time for the kilt I'm tired of bww.


There's a kilt right off 90 on randall rd in algonquin. Easy access for all I'd say


----------



## metallihockey88

ERWbuilders;1484207 said:


> Down in plainfield workin fi nally...whens a meet n greet


Geez plainfield that's gotta be a ride for you. Over an hour from me and I'm 45min south of you still. Go where the work is though. We've been spending some time in romeoville lately


----------



## ERWbuilders

metallihockey88;1484246 said:


> Geez plainfield that's gotta be a ride for you. Over an hour from me and I'm 45min south of you still. Go where the work is though. We've been spending some time in romeoville lately


yea that it is...1.5hrs there 2 hrs home...it didnt last long..the guy was a jerk screaming at everyone....2 of us quit and one was fired today lol Time to keep looking!:realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1484216 said:


> We will go up north or west this time. Time for the kilt I'm tired of bww.


Let's pick a date


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

ERWbuilders;1484259 said:


> yea that it is...1.5hrs there 2 hrs home...it didnt last long..the guy was a jerk screaming at everyone....2 of us quit and one was fired today lol Time to keep looking!:realmad:


Work is hard to find all over. I have been a carpenter for 25 years and we are barely getting by.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Snow Management;1484265 said:


> Work is hard to find all over. I have been a carpenter for 25 years and we are barely getting by.


Oh yea its rough out there...and the houses that are being built are just slapped together like ****. Its sad that there is no quality left in building houses


----------



## SullivanSeptic

There's no quality left in anything these days. Except my work, of course.


----------



## ERWbuilders

SullivanSeptic;1484272 said:


> There's no quality left in anything these days. Except my work, of course.


Lol...same here...speakin of the irish...a guy i was working with is south side irish...cool as ****, gave him a ride home down on 294 and ciceroThumbs Up


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Hopefully this winter will pull some of us out of the hole. Has anyone seen the winter forecast from Farmers Almanac ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

South siders are all cool!


----------



## ERWbuilders

well, then ya got Dennis.....haha


----------



## brianbrich1

Ill hold down the fort a bw3...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im with ya. Algonquin is a bit far for me. I'll just hit up BW3.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

I found this today.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That is ridiculous. I think my 7 year old made that. I will predict the snow fall amount and temp the day its happening. I have zero faith in ANY predictions.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow Management;1484340 said:


> I found this today.


That's some funny sh!t


----------



## brianbrich1

Since pats back I say the friday or saturday after the holiday its bw3


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ERWbuilders;1484312 said:


> well, then ya got Dennis.....haha


U don't like cell porn?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1484355 said:


> Since pats back I say the friday or saturday after the holiday its bw3


Anytime is good with me unless a hurricane whips up. I done going out of town for a while.


----------



## ERWbuilders

1olddogtwo;1484356 said:


> U don't like cell porn?


hahaha not particularly some of the things he fwds to me....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I tuned the truck last night, added extra 125 HP. I hope to replace the exhaust Friday and add 200HP.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My Dmax will still smoke that clanker you got! Lol


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1484362 said:


> I tuned the truck last night, added extra 125 HP. I hope to replace the exhaust Friday and add 200HP.


What'd ya do to it pat? Dpf on or delete tune? Wanna do mine next summer, thinking dpf on tune with the kem green card. Most power you can make and keep the warranty so far

Hopefully that new exhaust gives up some noise. Hate how quiet it is. Miss the sound of my 6.0 with straight pipe and intake


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1484375 said:


> My Dmax will still smoke that clanker you got! Lol


Dude, stop drinking that sh!t you been pumping, all those "sea creatures" are having bad effects on your thinking process.



metallihockey88;1484382 said:


> What'd ya do to it pat? Dpf on or delete tune? Wanna do mine next summer, thinking dpf on tune with the kem green card. Most power you can make and keep the warranty so far
> 
> Hopefully that new exhaust gives up some noise. Hate how quiet it is. Miss the sound of my 6.0 with straight pipe and intake


I updated my spartan software from the 6.4 to the 6.7 and ordered a new delete pipe. I think my 5in exhaust will fit the new truck. Right now I'm just ran the DPF ON for the "feel". The only drawback is I have to bolt my tool box back on to the fuel tank. A 300lb box sliding off the L-tank and slamming the tailgate was not a good feeling.

I wont bad mouth KEM cause I never used their products, but I seen some bad reviews.


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1484387 said:


> I updated my spartan software from the 6.4 to the 6.7 and ordered a new delete pipe. I think my 5in exhaust will fit the new truck. Right now I'm just ran the DPF ON for the "feel". The only drawback is I have to bolt my tool box back on to the fuel tank. A 300lb box sliding off the L-tank and slamming the tailgate was not a good feeling.
> 
> I wont bad mouth KEM cause I never used their products, but I seen some bad reviews.


It's nice having all that stuff already, save some good cash. Gotta look into kem again. Had good reviews at the start but haven't read in it since. How hard is swapping the exhaust on this truck for warranty work. I know the 6.0 was not fun when I did it. I'll have to use you as my guinea pig for the 6.7 lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

H&s has got some good things going right now.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1484399 said:


> H&s has got some good things going right now.


Yea ill def be getting an h&s


----------



## ERWbuilders

I suppose ill just stick with my 7.3 stroker...no problems...no dpf...no any of that garbage that breaks


----------



## kevlars

I'm with you, ERW. I've got a 2000 with 80k miles. I'm good for a long time!!

Kevlars


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mine is a new body 2007 with 105k on it. No real problems here. Nothin wrong with the newer ones. As long as u buy the right motor.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well I'll just Keep my 5.8 and dont have to worry about none of that stuff and as far certian pic being sent to some people those are sent from someone elese on here but wont mention any names.and and since when erw did you become such a chiorboy? Did you turn a new leaf since the last time:laughing: Oh yeah Eric thanks fo callin me back the last time?????????????


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1484420 said:


> well I'll just Keep my 5.8 and dont have to worry about none of that stuff and as far certian pic being sent to some people those are sent from someone elese on here but wont mention any names.and and since when erw did you become such a chiorboy? Did you turn a new leaf since the last time:laughing: Oh yeah Eric thanks fo callin me back the last time?????????????


Ohhhhhh yea....i forgot....no choir boy here haha....but...my phones shut off now...700 phone bill....i guess when a GC screws you out of thousands and bankrupts everything thats what happens


----------



## ERWbuilders

So...it just started raining outside...i was daydreaming about snow...heard it hit the window and jumped up thinkin it was sleeting outside....what a dissapointment it was to find out im just an idiot and its 65* outside haha and about 4 months short of snow!


----------



## 01PStroke

Hopefully sooner than that!


----------



## buildinon

I was outside putting a light bar in the rear window of my truck when the rain started, didn't last long though and dried up real fast. I talked to a certian freind of some of ours recently who is no longer on here and looks like he is going to be doing some installs for me with atleast one of the new trucks...putting a whelen 6 pack in it, 2 in the front corners 2 in the rear corner, 2 in the upper brake/bed light...as well I am putting the light bar in the window and thinking of putting some lights under the body between there and the side steps...not sure yet...


----------



## nevrnf

There is a Kilt just west of Woodfield mall on RT72 and one in Roselle just off of the Elgine/O'Hare at Gary ave.


----------



## 01PStroke

In case anyone needs them, I emailed western on Monday and asked if they could send me a new sticker pack for my new to me plow and..... It arrived today! Awesome.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That should last a whole 2 minutes! All my stickers peel off on the first lot.


----------



## 01PStroke

Haha yeah.. I was thinking of using them elsewhere, but still awesome customer service!


----------



## buildinon

Boss does the same thing...


----------



## dieselss

Nothing in a day. Huff. Just gotta bump us up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nees to start a new thread


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I have started a new one and was told to keep it here.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok new one is up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SEE ya.......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok Mr Donovan get rid of this one .........new year...wahooooooo


----------

